# Biken in und um Düsseldorf  - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Makke (30. November 2009)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Mensch Makke,
> 
> geh doch bitte etwas sorgsamer mit deinem alten Körper um,
> auch Alkohol und das Rumhängen im Fersehsessel sind nicht
> ...



das musste sein ... wollte es mal wieder einfach Laufen lassen ... und wenn man das ganze WE nur frist und säuft, muss man auch mal das andere extrem testen ... außerdem heißt es doch " ... quäl Dich Du Sau ... " 
Schneller war ich wohl mal ... mit 10Jahren weniger in den Knochen und fast 20Kg weniger auf den Hüften!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johni (30. November 2009)

Hah, hab vorhin einen Anruf bekommen: 
Hab ein nagelneues Fahrrad gewonnen! Shaka, heute ist mein Glückstag. 
Samstag ist Übergabe - leider bei Toom und nicht bei Cycle Service. 
Wusste doch, daß der Trend zum Klappfahrrad geht.  
John, der Glückspils


----------



## elmono (30. November 2009)

Johni schrieb:


> Hah, hab vorhin einen Anruf bekommen:
> Hab ein nagelneues Fahrrad gewonnen! Shaka, heute ist mein Glückstag.
> Samstag ist Übergabe - leider bei Toom und nicht bei Cycle Service.
> Wusste doch, daß der Trend zum Klappfahrrad geht.
> John, der Glückspils



Auch mit Toom Bikes kann man in Glüder Spaß haben.


----------



## Makke (30. November 2009)

hmmm ... was sit denn hier los ... der Post von 22:13 von mir, kann nicht von mir sein, da saß ich im Auto ???? *verwirrt*


----------



## Oigi (1. Dezember 2009)

Der ist vom letzten Jahr...ist bestimmt nur um den Anschluss vom letzten Thread nicht zu verlieren.

Gewinnen ist dich immer was feines...das Gefuehl allein reicht doch schon. Was ist es denn? Das neue 2010er McKenzie DH . Nix fuer ungut .


----------



## Asha'man (1. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, da ist wohl irgendwas beim Thema trennen durcheinander geraten.  Aber die Aussage von Hagen passt ja heute noch. 

Die McKenzie DH sind richtig gut. Die haben auch sehr nette Sticker auf den Rahmen. 

Ich muss die DX von Anke mal auf dem Helm testen. Wann machen wir wieder nen Nightride? Morgen bin ich im Klettermassiv. Aber Donnerstag ginge.


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2009)

wie schaut es denn aus? ... jemand auf Achse heute Abned? (wenn es nicht regnet)
weiß jemand wo man Helmunterziehmützen bekommt?


----------



## Asha'man (3. Dezember 2009)

Prinzipiell hätte ich Bock.  Muss schauen, wann ich hier heute raus komme.  Noch viel zu tun. Evtl. komme ich später nach.

Wollte eigentlich noch die Reifen am Zesty vorher gewechselt haben...komme aber wohl mit Nobby Nic. Schaffe ich nicht mehr. Dann werden die DHs auch anspruchsvoller.


----------



## S.F. (3. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> wie schaut es denn aus? ... jemand auf Achse heute Abned? (wenn es nicht regnet)


Menno.... bin gerad mit Helmlampe vom Büscheschneiden aus dem Garten gekommen.... 
Hättste mal ne SMS geschrieben... 


> weiß jemand wo man Helmunterziehmützen bekommt?


Na klar!


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2009)

oh was war das schön ... strömender Regen (am Anfang) und klitschige Trails ... jetzt bin ich kaputt, treckig und stinke ... so soll es wohl sein!!!

wo war denn der Thomas schon wieder?

@Stefan: sorry, kannst Du mir noch mal verzeihen *knutsch* ... Helmmütze hab ich jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (4. Dezember 2009)

War erst, um 18:10 aus der Firma raus.  Dann nach Hause und was essen, war schon 19 Uhr. Das hätte nicht mehr gelohnt. Sorry. Irgendwie war der vorige Job entspannter...

Werde evtl. morgen ne Tour nach Ratingen ins Liebevoll und zurück machen. Hab Sturmfrei und deren Kuchen hatte ich schon zu lange nimma.  Wenn jemand mit möchte. 
Wenn's stark regnet, lass ich das aber.


----------



## Oigi (4. Dezember 2009)

Mir hats auch Spass gemacht...auch wenn der Bock wieder aussieht wie ein Dreckklumpen . Ich muss mal wieder oefter raus sonst werde ich noch zum Sesselfurzer  .

Am So bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Bin offen fuer mich noch unbekannte Spots.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2009)

Ratingen fällt ins Wasser. Das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf zu Regnen.  Kein Liebevoll-Kuchen. Dabei hätte ich darauf echt Böcke gehabt.

Sollte sich mal ne Wolkenlücke auf den Radarbildern ergeben, drehe ich hier ne Runde.


----------



## elmono (5. Dezember 2009)

Aber da bringst du mich auf eine Idee. Vielleicht fahr ich mal kurz im Liebevoll vorbei.


----------



## Drakush (5. Dezember 2009)

wenn sich das besagte regenloch ergibt. fahre ich zur schlucht oder ins indianertal.
spanne nen dicken schirm über die cam und teste mal den fernauslöser  
springen,grinsen,knopf drücken und landen nicht vergessen


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2009)

was macht das Test-Vid vom Donnerstag ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (5. Dezember 2009)

leider zu dunkel geworden. wollte heut ein neues machen. aber es fing grad wieder an zu regnen :kotz:


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch noch zuhause.  Hab das kurze Regenloch verpasst. Jetzt warte ich auf's Nächste...oder ich fahr im Regen.


----------



## Drakush (5. Dezember 2009)

das selbe tu ich auch grad


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2009)

geh jetzt gleich auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Meerbusch ... und trinke mir das Wetter schön ...


----------



## elmono (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gerade kurz draussen am "Hüpfspot" hier um die Ecke. War nett aber einsam und rutschig. Das Liebevoll hab ich dann doch ausgelassen.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin 40km durch den Regen geradelt. Zwischendrin war es sogar mal trocken von oben.  War irgendwie trotzdem cool. Man muss sich nur aufraffen.


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2009)

ich war heute nicht radeln ... aber der Jagertee war auch sehr angenehm, trotz Regen ..


----------



## Drakush (5. Dezember 2009)

ich hab ein regenloch erwischt


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2009)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich hab ein regenloch erwischt



Ich hoffe noch auf diverse Regenlöcher für morgen....

wenn es nicht gerade schüttet wollen wir eine Tour in Solingen an der Fauna fahren.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2009)

fährt heute Abend noch jemand, wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (6. Dezember 2009)

Ne, bin im Klettermassiv ab 16 Uhr.  Neues Hobby entdeckt. Keine Sorge...Biken bleibt Nummer 1.


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2009)

Aaahhh ... das ist 5 Minuten von mir entfernt ... da wollte ich über den Winter auch hin, einfach mal probieren ...


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ne, bin im Klettermassiv ab 16 Uhr.  Neues Hobby entdeckt. Keine Sorge...Biken bleibt Nummer 1.



Du auch unter der Woche mal da? Würdste auch al mit mir klettern?
Bin sicher aber schlapp 
Heist kletter gerade so einmal die Woche im Bereich 5-6.


----------



## S.F. (6. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> fährt heute Abend noch jemand, wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt?



Mensch Makke, hattest Du Nachtschicht??? Haben nur einen Schauer abbekommen. Da hättest Du doch gut mitfahren können... :/

Das Enduro geht gut. Muss ich demnächst nochmal im IT zum Vergleich testen...


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2009)

ne Frühschicht ...


----------



## Asha'man (7. Dezember 2009)

@Makke: Mach doch mal den EinfÃ¼hrungskurs dort. Den musste machen. Kostet einmalig 30â¬.
@Jochen: Mittwoch abend das nÃ¤chste Mal.  Soweit die Planung zumindest.


----------



## S.F. (7. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Makke: Mach doch mal den Einführungskurs dort. Den musste machen. Kostet einmalig 30.
> @Jochen: Mittwoch abend das nächste Mal.  Soweit die Planung zumindest.



Hm, Einführungskurs würde ich auch mitmachen...

Hat jemand heute Abend Zeit und Lust für einen Nightride?
Mir würde auch schon ne Konidirunde am Rhein genügen...
Bin aber auch für "richtiges Gelände" zu haben...


----------



## Drakush (7. Dezember 2009)

kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich heute abend kann.
war gestern mit oigi in steele auf dem 4x  












und danach in kalwes. wollte sehen wie das rocky in schwarz aussieht


----------



## Prolux (7. Dezember 2009)

@ Stefan,

ich hätte Zeit und Lust auf eine Ausfahrt, das Kona wiehert auch schon, braucht Auslauf.
Bitte melden, wegen Wann und Wo.

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2009)

bin heute Abend im Büro ... daher leider nicht am Start ...

Wegen der Kletterhalle: da wäre ich doch mal dabei, wird aber diese Woche extrem knapp zeitlich ...


----------



## S.F. (7. Dezember 2009)

Hm, 18:00 Uhr
unterer Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. - Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
Werde mit dem Enduro fahren, also passt das, wenn das Kona nach Auslauf schreit....

Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein?????


----------



## S.F. (7. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> bin heute Abend im Büro ... daher leider nicht am Start ...
> 
> Wegen der Kletterhalle: da wäre ich doch mal dabei, wird aber diese Woche extrem knapp zeitlich ...



Schade!!!


Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn am Mittwoch in die Kletterhalle?


----------



## Asha'man (7. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind ab 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr da. Aber! Ihr müsst euch für den Kurs anmelden und einen Termin ausmachen. Vorher dürft ihr nicht klettern und vorher würde auch niemand mit euch klettern.


----------



## Drakush (7. Dezember 2009)

wechselt ihr jetzt alle das hobby


----------



## Prolux (7. Dezember 2009)

@ Stefan,

also dann bis 18 Uhr.  

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. Dezember 2009)

@Drakush: Sicher nicht. Wir ergänzen.  Bin ja immer noch der Meinung, du solltest das mal probieren. Wäre gestern bei nem Dach in keine Ahnung...8m Höhe fast abgestürzt und hing nur noch an einer Hand (und Klettergurt natürlich). Das gibt auch Adrenalin... 

Ist ne gute Schlechtwetter-Alternative, wenn man mal keine Lust/Zeit auf Bike und Wohnung putzen hat.


----------



## Drakush (7. Dezember 2009)

nee. lass mich damit in ruhe   ich lebe gefährlich genug


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch für den Kurs anmelden und einen Termin ausmachen. Vorher dürft ihr nicht klettern und vorher würde auch niemand mit euch klettern.



Das ist falsch!

Ich bin auch regelmäßig im Klettermassiv und ohne Kurs darfst du nicht sichern, klettern schon!!
Ich war schon mehrfach mit Bekannten, die das erstmal ausprobieren wollten ,klettern: 
ich habe nur gesichert, die Bekannten nur geklettert, dabei musste ich als Sicherer auch keinen Eintritt zahlen.
Macht aber zugegebener Maßen auf Dauer für den am Boden keinen Spaß...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht komme ich am Mittwoch mal rum ... ein wenig Gaffen


----------



## Lemming (7. Dezember 2009)

Nabend

Bin zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mal wieder in der exHeimat und wollte fragen ob nicht wer Bock auf ne kleine Schlammpackung hat.

Gruss vom See

Axel


----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Axel ... nach dem fetten Weihnachtsessen, werden hier einige ordentlich Bewegung brauchen ... nur ob wir mit dir mithalten können ...???


----------



## Asha'man (7. Dezember 2009)

Otto, mag sein das du recht hast.Ich dachte immer, dass beide die Einführung gemacht haben müssen, vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.
Würde mir persönlich aber nicht gefallen, wenn es so wäre. Wenn beide wissen, wie man sichert, dann macht der Partnercheck Sinn. Ansonsten würde mir die Kontrolle des Partners fehlen.

@Makke: Mach das.  Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Normaler Weise trifft sie die Gemeinde immer im Dezember auf ein gemeinsames *Cocktail-Schlürfen* ... diese Tradition sollte gewahrt werden. Wie sieht es denn bei Euch damit aus?


----------



## Oigi (8. Dezember 2009)

Das hoert sich gut an.

Ich habe naechsten Montag Urlaub....

Meine WEs sind nur schon extremst ausgebucht. Irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin.


----------



## S.F. (8. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Normaler Weise trifft sie die Gemeinde immer im Dezember auf ein gemeinsames *Cocktail-Schlürfen* ... diese Tradition sollte gewahrt werden. Wie sieht es denn bei Euch damit aus?



Jaaaaa, sollten wir unbedingt machen!!!!
Nächste Woche? Z.B. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag????


Oder wie wäre es denn mit einem kollektiven Besuch in der Skihalle?
Die haben da sicher auch Glühwein....


Axel!!!!!!!

Na klar können wir zwischen den Feiertagen fahren!!!!!!!!!
Da würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2009)

nächster Mittwoch würde bei mir auch passen, dann muss ich mich nicht umstellen ... bin dann quasi im Dauerpromillzustand ....


----------



## Lemming (8. Dezember 2009)

@SF und Makke
Goile Sache, freu mich. Ich ordne mal meine Verpflichtungen und geb dann Laut.
Gruss vom See
Axel


----------



## Jürgen 40477 (9. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ne, bin im Klettermassiv ab 16 Uhr.  Neues Hobby entdeckt. Keine Sorge...Biken bleibt Nummer 1.




Aber Vorsicht: Klettern macht süchtig! 




Airhaenz schrieb:


> Du auch unter der Woche mal da? Würdste auch al mit mir klettern?
> Bin sicher aber schlapp
> Heist kletter gerade so einmal die Woche im Bereich 5-6.



Hey Jochen,

sag mal bitte Bescheid, wenn Du wieder klettern gehst. Müssen unbedingt mal zusammen irgendwo einsteigen. Wie ich Dich kenne machst Du den 6. Grad bestimmt schon mit links . Freu mich schon.



@ all die Klettermaxen:

Kommt doch mal zum Klettern in die "Halle Mensch". Gegenüber dem Mediamarkt a.d. Metro. 
Ist auf jeden Fall eine echte (Bewegungs-) Alternative bei dem Mistwetter. Gute Hallen sind auch noch der Canyon in Köln, das Neolith in Bochum sowie das Bergwerk in Dortmund.

Also Mädelz meldet Euch wenn Ihr wieder Klettern geht. Mittwochs bin ich in jedem Fall immer in der Halle Mensch anzutreffen. I.d.R. von 16.00 bis 23.00 Uhr. Ralf und Alexander waren ja auch schon 1 mal da...


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2009)

Danny und ich haben heute auf der Halde einen neuen Trail angefangen und dabei sind wir auf einige der "Alten" gestoßen, die dringend wieder befahren werden müssen ...


----------



## Drakush (9. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> Danny und ich haben heute auf der Halde einen neuen Trail angefangen




wo??  nimm den anderen fred


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2009)

welchen anderen Thread ... ???


----------



## H-P (9. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> welchen anderen Thread ... ???


 
Den hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6626648#post6626648


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2009)

*Weihnachtsglühen*
... findet am kommenden Mittwoch statt ... erst ein paar Glühweine auf dem WN-Markt und dann ein/zwei Cocktails ....

So ... jetzt erst mal ein Käffchen kochen ...


----------



## Oigi (10. Dezember 2009)

oh nein, mir faellt grad ein, dass ich naechsten Mittwoch evtl. in Frankfurt bin . Na mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (10. Dezember 2009)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, sind wir dabei.


----------



## heiopei (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> *Weihnachtsglühen*
> ... findet am kommenden Mittwoch statt ... erst ein paar Glühweine auf dem WN-Markt und dann ein/zwei Cocktails ....
> 
> So ... jetzt erst mal ein Käffchen kochen ...



wird jetzt auch vorher geradelt?


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2009)

nee ... diesmal nicht ...


----------



## Oigi (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch am Start...fahre erst Donnerstag nach FFM.


----------



## Prolux (13. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand ab morgen Mittag Zeit, um eine Runde zu fahren, so ab 13-14 Uhr.

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2009)

ne DU, morgen muss ich auf Kosten der Firma lecker Essen gehen ...


----------



## aelx (13. Dezember 2009)

Hätte den mal wieder wer lust auf ne Dienstagsrunde? Soll zwar kalt werden aber dafür trocken!


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2009)

mal sehen ... muss schaun, ob das zeitlich passt ...


----------



## Drakush (14. Dezember 2009)

ich frag mal meine jungs ob ich was früher verschwinden kann.dann wäre ich dabei


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> nee ... diesmal nicht ...



Ich kann nicht. Wünsche schon mal allen die ich nicht mehr vorher sehe, gutes Fest und frohen Rutsch


----------



## Drakush (15. Dezember 2009)

heute abend will ich nicht. ist mir zu kalt  (weichei halt)


----------



## Asha'man (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss noch den Steuersatz reparieren und fahre dann ne kleine Runde vor der Haustür, sorry.


----------



## Oigi (15. Dezember 2009)

Wo und wann treffen wir uns morgen eigentlich? Am Jan-Wellem-Platz an der Feuerzangenbowle-schmeckt besser als Glühwein? Zeit ist mir egal.


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2009)

dachte eher Altstadt oder bei CS ... dann kann man direkt ins Chaos abtauchen ... 
bei der Kälte sollten wir eine Route planen, an der es ausreichend warme Getränke gibt ...


----------



## Asha'man (15. Dezember 2009)

CS kommt man schlecht zu Fuss oder mit der Bahn hin. Würde eine beliebige Haltestelle nähe Altstadt vorschlagen?! Mir ist aber alles recht und ich komme überall hin. 

Nur nicht vor 18 Uhr bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. Dezember 2009)

war heute im G-Wood unterwegs, also ich muß sagen, der Boden leicht gefroren und super griffig. Hat super spaß gemacht. An den sieben Hügeln wird schwer gearbeitet,alles
vorhanden, von Anfänger Tables bis Doubels alles vorhanden.
Wann und wo treffen wir uns Morgen?

Grüße Danny


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2009)

Treffpunkt ist morgen um 19:00 Uhr Kö/Ecke Shadowstr. 

schräg gegenüber müsste es eigentlich den ersten Glüwein geben.

Von dort aus tanken wir uns dann irgendwie durch....


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2009)

o.k. ... 19:00 Uhr wird zwar mehr als knapp für mich ... ggf. suche ich Euch per Telefon


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> o.k. ... 19:00 Uhr wird zwar mehr als knapp für mich ... ggf. suche ich Euch per Telefon



bis endlich alle eingetrudelt sind ist's eh viertel nach...
ruf mich an wenn Du da bist... bloß keinen Streß!


----------



## Oigi (15. Dezember 2009)

@S.F.

da wir uns ja noch nicht kennen (zumindest nicht wíssentlich) und wir scheinbar die ersten sein könnten, woran kann ich dich erkennen?
Ich habe so komisch verfilzte Haare und bin recht groß, hab ne Nase im Gesicht und rechts nur ein Ohr  . Im Ernst, die Haare sind das markanteste an mir.


----------



## Drakush (15. Dezember 2009)

das lange elend mit die würmer auf dem kopf


----------



## elmono (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin raus für heute Abend. Hab vergessen dass ich babysitten muss.


----------



## Makke (16. Dezember 2009)

wir trinken einen für Dich mit ....


----------



## elmono (16. Dezember 2009)

Und ich stosse dann beim Fußball gucken auf euch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (16. Dezember 2009)

so wie es im moment aussieht,werd ich es nicht schaffen.
leider ist hier was schief gelaufen und ich muß um 16 uhr in göttingen sein.
das wird dann so min. ne std. dauern. im fererabend verkehr wieder zurück.
glaube kaum das ich vor 20 uhr wieder in der firma bin.
versuch es aber zu schaffen.


@oigi: bis wann brauchst du das


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin 19 Uhr mit Anke am Treffpunkt.

@Darius: Freu mich, wenn du es irgendwie doch noch schaffst.


----------



## Oigi (16. Dezember 2009)

Doppelt


----------



## Oigi (16. Dezember 2009)

@Darius: Freitag...mit Göttingen wird wohl länger dauern-das sind ca. 270 km 

Thomas, wir sind ja recht groß. Mit dem Überblick werden wir uns schon finden.


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke auch. Ich erkenne dich an den Haaren hast du geschrieben?


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich stelle mich an die Ecke und hab einen Zettel in der Hand... 
nur statt "Habe Hunger" steht dann "Habe Durst" drauf...

oder besser... "Glühturm" 

Damit erkennt mich garantiert jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (16. Dezember 2009)

na super. jetzt sitz ich hier und warte auf das ok , damit ich wieder nach hause fahren kann :kotz:

HAT JEMAND NEN JOB FÜR MICH


----------



## heiopei (16. Dezember 2009)

Abend, ich bin leider auch raus, ich hab jetzt schon Kopfschmerzen


----------



## aelx (17. Dezember 2009)

Hat morgen Mittag(so 13:00 Uhr) nicht vielleicht wer Lust ne Runde durch Glüder zu drehen?


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2009)

aelx schrieb:


> Hat morgen Mittag(so 13:00 Uhr) nicht vielleicht wer Lust ne Runde durch Glüder zu drehen?



Lust schon, nur keine Zeit...

wie ist das mit Samstag? ab 15:30

oder Sonntag zwischen 10 und 11


----------



## elmono (18. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag wäre ich diesmal vielleicht sogar wieder dabei. Wenn die Regierung nicht wieder anderes plant...


----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

Ahhlsooo, ich traue mich jetzt: 
Nehmt Ihr auf euren Touren auch Menschen mit, die eigentlich nur Nachteile mit sich rumschleppen?
1. Das Alter, bin 46 (Na gut, fast 47)
2. Bis jetzt nur Touren, habe mir aber ein Enduro besorgt und...
3. ...keinerlei Erfahrung in echtem Gelände, eher der Bergab-Schisser...

Einziger Vorteil: Ich komme aus der schönsten Stadt am Rhein 
Ihr seit ja wohl eher der Hardcore-Bikerei zugetan, und in diese Richtung möchte ich mich gaaanz laaaangsaaam auch bewegen. Ich denke, wenn man dies mit Leuten tut, die schon etwas beherzter mit ihrem Rad umgehen, kann das nicht schaden. Habt Ihr auch sowas wie eine "Looser-Truppe", der ich mich mal anschliessen könnte?
Viele Grüße Joachim


----------



## Drakush (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo joachim. looser sind wa alle  

nee spaß bei seite. im grunde genommen ist jeder willkommen der ein rad und nen helm hat. vom bikegott bis zum anfänger ist bei uns alles vertreten.


und die schöne stadt ist auf der anderen seite des flusses


----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

Drakush schrieb:


> hallo joachim. looser sind wa alle
> 
> 
> 
> und die schöne stadt ist auf der anderen seite des flusses



Köln?!?

Danke für die Antwort, habt ihr regelmäßige Treffen?


----------



## Drakush (18. Dezember 2009)

köln  :kotz: da würd ich lieber in d-dorf wohnen. ich rede von der riesen stadt gegenüber von d-dorf  

regelmäßig kann man nicht sagen.  schreiben aber immer was rein  

das doofe ist das wir schon 3 freds haben :

den hier , glüder und altenberg und vollrather höhe

am sonntag geht es hier hin :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6653987#post6653987


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2009)

@Onni ... klar kannste mit ... wollte schon immer mal ein V.SX fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onni (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wie früher in der Kindheit, da durften die doofen, hässlichen oder dicken Kinder auch nur mitspielen, weil die Eltern ein Süsswarengeschäft hatten und diese Kids alle mit Gummibärchen ect.. versorgt haben. 
Ich darf nur wegen des VSX mit...

Aber so soll es sein, Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, die bucklige Verwandschaft ruft, aber ich werde den Fred verfolgen und zur nächsten Möglichkeit auftauchen. 
Viele Grüße Joachim


----------



## Drakush (18. Dezember 2009)

Onni schrieb:


> Ich darf nur wegen des VSX mit...


 

klar. wir müssen doch testen ob du dir ein bike gekauft was etwas aushällt


----------



## Oigi (18. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding hält einiges...der Rey ist doch damit den DH in Thale gerockt.


----------



## Drakush (18. Dezember 2009)

ah das ding. 

hab von sebi noch nix gehört kumpel


----------



## Oigi (18. Dezember 2009)

vergiss die SMS...hab grad erst wieder hier rein geschaut.


----------



## aelx (20. Dezember 2009)

Hat morgen Mittag schon jemand Urlaub und Lust auf eine Runde durch den Schnee zu radeln?


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2009)

ab Morgen früh 08:00 Uhr ist meine Arbeitswoche zu Ende ... 

war heute dann doch mal eine Runde im wilden Schneetreiben unterwegs ... war schon anstrengend ... aber goil


----------



## aelx (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd dann morgen Mittag zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr ne Grafenberg Runde starten. Falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Asha'man (21. Dezember 2009)

Wir waren gestern auch 2h im Schnee biken und haben um die Bikespots mit rodelnden Kindern gerungen.  War sehr geil. Zehnmal so anstrengend, wie sonst...driften war auch nicht...zu viel Grip auf losem Schnee und die Abfahrten spannend. 
Haben sogar nen kleinen Drop für Anke gefunden. Immerhin 30-40cm und perfekt zum üben. In der Teufelsschlucht mit guter Landung. Ging sogar im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (21. Dezember 2009)

war auf der halde. 1x rauf und zaun runter.von runterfahren konnte nicht die rede sein.
normalerweise fliege ich selbst nachts so durch das kaum jemand hinterher kommt 
gestern hätt ich fast 5x gelegen. grip = 0 und das in der rille. 
also ich hab genug von diesem verf...... schnee. 1,5 std. auf der a57 gestanden und ich meine gestanden. nicht einen meter ging es vorran 

morgen fahr ich mit der bahn.


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Dezember 2009)

Drakush schrieb:


> war auf der halde. 1x rauf und zaun runter.von runterfahren konnte nicht die rede sein.
> normalerweise fliege ich selbst nachts so durch das kaum jemand hinterher kommt
> gestern hätt ich fast 5x gelegen. grip = 0 und das in der rille.
> also ich hab genug von diesem verf...... schnee. 1,5 std. auf der a57 gestanden und ich meine gestanden. nicht einen meter ging es vorran
> ...



das problem haben wir doch alle gehabt.ich musste heute morgen
nach solingen hoch,Horror.mit 40 auf der autobahn.
ich kann vom schnee nicht genug bekommen,am sonntag
gehts zum arlberg.hoffe auf ordentlich powder.
euch allen frohe feiertage.


----------



## Drakush (21. Dezember 2009)

mit 40 wäre ich froh gewesen   für 25 km hab ich heute 3 std. gebraucht :kotz:


----------



## aelx (21. Dezember 2009)

Gerade aus Grafenberg zurück, viel fahren konntem man leider nicht dafür is es wohl schon zuviel Schnee. 
Hab ein paar mal hoch geschoben und bin schön verschneite Abfahrten runter, das hat wenigstens Spass gemacht.  Aber wirklich fahren is unmöglich, zumindest mit meinen Reifen.


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2009)

habe heute morgen 2,5 Stunden von Köln nach Hause beötigt ... naja ... so ist der Winter


----------



## joergenson (21. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute 3 Stunden im Wald benötigt - für 20km!!!
Superanstrengend

Klingempfad




Heidberger Mühle




Das Auto konnte ich Gott sei Dank zu Hause stehen lassen!!!




Hat Spass gemacht - hätte aber besser nen Fully genommen - und der Rocket Ron ist für so etwas auch ungeeignet - totz 1,6 bar.
Also morgen flugs einen Satz Ice Spiker kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (21. Dezember 2009)

2,5" MuddyMary mit 1 Bar. Das gibt ordentlich Auflagefläche und funktioniert im weichen Schnee super. Wenig hilft es allerdings im von zahlreichen Kinderschlitten plattgefahrenem Schnee. Hab dreimal eine bestimmte Abfahrt versucht und mich dreimal auf's Maul gelegt. Jedesmal hab ich mir gedacht...das muss doch gehen, wenn man nur geradeaus fährt...naja...wurde eines besseren belehrt.  War sehr spassig gestern.


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2009)

so ... geht jetzt auch noch ein wenig im Schnee spielen ....


----------



## Drakush (21. Dezember 2009)

schnee :kotz:  ein tag reicht


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> Habe heute 3 Stunden im Wald benötigt - für 20km!!!
> Superanstrengend
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht - hätte aber besser nen Fully genommen - und der Rocket Ron ist für so etwas auch ungeeignet - totz 1,6 bar.
> Also morgen flugs einen Satz Ice Spiker kaufen



Sieh an, der Jörg!!!! 
Grüß Dich!!!! 

Grins.... bei Schnee reicht die Düsseldorfer Fusstechnik halt nicht aus 

Ich wünsch Dir schon einmal ein frohes Fescht!!!

Stefan


----------



## Drakush (22. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist,aber ich bin heute nach ca. 10 jahren mal wieder mit der bahn gefahren.
pünktlich waren die ja, aber die preise sind doch total beknackt.
hat man denen eigentlich ins hirn geschissen!?!?!? 
mit dem auto ist das für mich günstiger und schneller (bis auf gestern)!


----------



## T.V. (22. Dezember 2009)

joergenson schrieb:


> Habe heute 3 Stunden im Wald benötigt - für 20km!!!
> Superanstrengend
> 
> Klingempfad
> ...



 Habe mir am Sa auch die Füße und Hände abgefroren


----------



## kherings (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

kennt jemand von Euch den Unterbacher Krater? Ich hab vor Kurzem ein Video von dem Spot gefunden, aber leider sind die Ortsangaben mehr als mangelhaft.

Grüße!


----------



## Drakush (22. Dezember 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm.....solange niemand weiß wer du bist,wird dir keiner sagen wo das ist!!! 

gruß


----------



## kherings (22. Dezember 2009)

-


----------



## Makke (22. Dezember 2009)

der Unterbacher Krater ist Sperrzone! Dort zu Biken zieht in der Regel eine Anzeige des Waldeigentümers nach sich ...

Sorry, einige der alten Spots sind nicht mehr existent ... die Geschichten dazu sind lang ... und ohne Happy End für uns.

Auch so, wird keiner hier Spots an Leute kommunizieren, die keiner kennt ... das hat auch seine Gründe. Mitfahren und erleben ist o.k. ... aber hier alles schreiben ist nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (23. Dezember 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> Auch so, wird keiner hier Spots an Leute kommunizieren, die keiner kennt ... das hat auch seine Gründe. Mitfahren und erleben ist o.k. ... aber hier alles schreiben ist nicht ...


----------



## Makke (23. Dezember 2009)

so Kinners ... melde mich für die nächsten 4 Tage ab ... allen ein frohes Fest und ein paar ruhige Tage!
Hoffe auf die ein oder andere Tour noch (ab 27.) bis Silvester!!!


----------



## heiopei (23. Dezember 2009)

Dito...


----------



## Prolux (23. Dezember 2009)

allen ein frohes Fest, viele brauchbare Geschenke  
und kümmert euch um eure Lieben!

viele grüße Danny


----------



## Prolux (26. Dezember 2009)

fährt heute jemand eine Runde, oder seid Ihr alle noch mit Weihnachten beschäftigt? 

Grüße Danny


----------



## Medic-BHD (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hoffe habt die Feiertage bisher gut Übertsanden? Wollte mal nachhören wie es mit ner Runde Biken die Tage so aussieht wenns Wetter denn mitmacht? Hat wer Zeit und lust nen Ründchen am Rhein oder so zu drehen? Würde mal ausm Stehgreif Sonntag vorschlagen! Wenn wer will einfach mal melden!

Ride on...


----------



## Drakush (26. Dezember 2009)

genau freunde. wie sieht es aus? morgen muß ich was machen


----------



## Makke (27. Dezember 2009)

hab zu Weihnachten eine fette Erkältung geschenkt bekommen ... damit bin ich aktuell noch gut beschäftigt ... also keine Zeit zum Biken


----------



## Cry_for_death (27. Dezember 2009)

lang lang ists her und mich kannte eh noch nie jemand  aber ich meld mich auch mal wieder... erstmal mit "frohe weihnachten euch allen "

Nun aber zum geschäftlichen: ich wollte so gegen 3 zu ner runde durch matsch und eis durch den düsseldorfer stadtwald aufbrechen (eher andre als grafenberger, so richtung rinne wohl eher, da find ich die trails spannender  und stinder bachtal) wär cool wenn sich noch wer meldet, sind schon zu zweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (29. Dezember 2009)

Heut ist ja fabelhaftes wetter  jemand lust so gegen nachmittag 3 uhr vom gödinghover weg am gerresheim s zu starten?


----------



## Asha'man (29. Dezember 2009)

Lust ja, muss aber arbeiten. 

Werde evtl. zwischendurch mal ne Runde hier drehen. 
@Darius: Hab mich den alten Drop an der Teufelsschlucht getraut. Ziemlich in der Mitte von der Schlucht...über die Wurzeln. Total easy...wenn man sich mal traut.  Butterweiche Landung...das würde auch mit dem Hardtail kaum Unterschied machen.


----------



## Prolux (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Makke,
habe noch den letzten Rahmen erwischt! Leider gab es den nur in schwarz, aber wir können jetzt als Team fahren.

Grüße Danny


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2009)

Super!!!! wollte eh gleich mal den Stand der Dinge abfragen ... 

Meine Erkältung wird wohl noch ein/zwei Tage brauchen, dann kann ich wieder fahren ... hoffe ich ...


----------



## Drakush (29. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Butterweiche Landung...das würde auch mit dem Hardtail kaum Unterschied machen.


 

dat sach ich schon seid wochen  wenn man sich nicht fallen lässt wie ein sack kartoffeln, kann man jeden drop auch mit nem HT fahren 
ich freu mich schon auf winterberg mit dem rocky


----------



## Asha'man (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich mich auch.  Machen wir nen Bike WE da unten. Am besten 1-2 Übernachtungen. Dann lohnt sich die nervige Fahrt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (29. Dezember 2009)

mal sehen. 2 tage park mit übernachtung ist schon zu viel des guten. ein tag reicht mir völlig aus am we.


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2009)

wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Asha'man (29. Dezember 2009)

Na...möglichst bald.  Frühjahr, wenn das Wetter toll ist.

@Drakush: Ok, dann kommst du uns nen Tag besuchen und wir bleiben allein länger. 4h Auto für 4h biken ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## Drakush (29. Dezember 2009)

wie 4 h auto????  schiebst du das ding über die bahn


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2009)

das sind die Energiesparautofahrer ... ab 45 km/h wirds ja teuer ...


----------



## Drakush (29. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube das ökoauto kann nich schneller


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2009)

45 km/h reicht doch...

Lt. Routenplaner sind es sogar 2:06 min. für eine Tour. Sind halt knapp 180km und ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil davon über Land und durch die Dörfer.

google maps

Und selbst, wenn es nur 3h Fahrt wären. Ist das immer noch ne Menge im Auto sitzerei und ich sitze lieber auf dem Bike, als im Auto.


----------



## elmono (30. Dezember 2009)

Von mir aus zeigt Google Maps auch 1:58h an - im Alltag brauchts aber selten mehr als 1:30h.

Macht: 3h im Auto, und 6-7h netto im Bikepark, vorausgesetzt man fährt früh genug los. 

Letztendlich ists natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber so viel Zeit im Sattel krieg ich beim Bergabsport nirgendwo wo ich selbst hochschieben muss.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag ja gar nix dagegen da runter zu fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil.   

Ich habe mir nur vorgenommen dort Ã¶fter mal ne Ãbernachtung mit zu nehmen und weniger fÃ¼r nur einen Tag hin zu fahren. Kostet 25â¬ inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck p.P. plus die Kosten fÃ¼r ein Abendessen irgendeiner Art. DafÃ¼r hat man dann zwei Tage in den Parks Willingen und Winterberg.


----------



## Makke (30. Dezember 2009)

persönliche Anmerkung: Einen Tag mit Feunden auf dem Bike, wo auch immer, rechne ich *nie* um, weder in Zeit noch Geld ... denn solche Tage sind unbezahlbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (30. Dezember 2009)

WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prolux (30. Dezember 2009)

jawoll Makke!!!


----------



## Prolux (30. Dezember 2009)

so, Rahmen ist versand,kommt wohl morgen.


----------



## Drakush (30. Dezember 2009)

neuer rahmen  ich will meinen endlich haben


----------



## Asha'man (30. Dezember 2009)

Na, da sind wir uns doch einig.

@Darius: Wann schreiben wir denen mal? Oder hast du schon?


----------



## Makke (30. Dezember 2009)

Prolux schrieb:


> so, Rahmen ist versand,kommt wohl morgen.



dann gibbet in den nächsten Tagen was zu tun ... 
In meiner Garage ist Platz, und ein Anschauungsmodel ist auch da ..


----------



## Drakush (30. Dezember 2009)

vergiss das bier nicht  sonst kann er die schrauben nicht erkennen


----------



## Makke (30. Dezember 2009)

so Leute ... ich habe heute probeweise eine Sigma Power LED (1. Generation - silbernes Gehäuse und Sigma NicPack) umgebaut. Von Standart LED auf Cree XR-E 7090 R2.

Wegen dem schlechten Wetter habe ich den Test einfach mal an der Wand gemacht.
(Abstand ca.2,5 Meter | 35mm Brennweite KB | F8 | ISO 125 | 0,5 sec)

Wichtig: ich habe leider keine weiße Wand in der Nähe ... die hier ist grün, daher ist die Ausleuchtung nicht farbecht!!!
werde mir die Tage noch ein großes weißen Blatt besorgen ... und noch mal testen ...

Sigma Power LED Gen1 - Stufe 1 standart





Sigma Power LED Gen1 - Stufe 2 standart





Sigma Power LED Gen1 - Stufe 1 Cree XR-E 7090 R2





Sigma Power LED Gen1 - Stufe 2 Cree XR-E 7090 R2





dazu noch mal ein Bild einer Hope Vision 4 LED Li-Ion - Black - Stufe 4


----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2009)

@makke: das sieht doch gut aus!

hab auch was "neues" 

@danny: cooooooool, sehe schon. jetzt braucht´s noch ne dicke Gabel und dann können Frühling und Bikepark kommen....


Und das Kona wird auf 11.5kg Marathon getuned....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2009)

Und allen schon einmal einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr!!!!

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Start, viele Bike- Höhen, Tiefen und Kilo-Meter und immer zwei-drei Stollen Grip auf dem Boden!!!!


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2009)

Allen einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr!!!!  

Grüße Danny


----------



## Asha'man (31. Dezember 2009)

Anke und ich wünschen euch allen auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Freuen uns auf viele schöne Touren und andere Unternehmungen mit euch.

Wir feiern jetzt den Geburtstag zu Ende und gemütlich mit Freunden ins neue Jahr.


----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2009)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Anke und ich wünschen euch allen auch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr. Freuen uns auf viele schöne Touren und andere Unternehmungen mit euch.
> 
> Wir feiern jetzt den Geburtstag zu Ende und gemütlich mit Freunden ins neue Jahr.



Wer von euch beiden hat denn???

Habby Birdsday


----------



## elmono (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche auch einen guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## Asha'man (31. Dezember 2009)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden hat denn???
> 
> Habby Birdsday



Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (31. Dezember 2009)

euch allen nen guten rutsch und nicht dem tommy alles gute


----------



## joergenson (1. Januar 2010)

@Makke:
Bezüglich Umbaumaßnahmen an "schlechten" LED-Lampen.
Habe mir eine "Taschenlampe" P7 von LED-Lenser Optoelectronics
gekauft - mit besagter CREE-LED - kann diese im Vergleich
zur handelsüblichen Sigma LED nur empfehlen. Und das zum halben Preis 
einer Sigma (46 EUR beim günstigsten Anbieter). Vorteil: die LED Lenser Lampe 
hat einen verstellbaren Fokus und sie läßt sich mit handelsüblichen AAA-Batterien betreiben. 
Bei Optoelectronics hat man mir bestätigt, die Lampe auch mit AKKU´s betreiben zu können (max. 800mAh)
Maximale Helligkeit: 200 Lumen
Hier noch ein Link aus: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRD2sI0B5L8"]YouTube- Review - Led Lenser P7[/ame]

Ride on, Joergenson

P.S: Ein frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Oigi (2. Januar 2010)

nabend schön zusammen,

ich bin von meinen Weihnachts- und Silvesterreisen zurück und wünsche ein gesundes Neues. 
Auf ein neues Jahr voller Spaß, Trails und dabei immer ein wenig Glück.

Oigi


----------



## Asha'man (2. Januar 2010)

Makke, danke für netten Männer+Frau Abend bei dir!  War sehr nett bei dir. 

Die spontane Tour mit Oigfred Erstbefah...gehung war irgendwie auch cool. Gut der Oigfred-Trail wird erstmal nicht mein Liebster werden, aber lustig war es allemal. War ne coole Tour mit guten Freunden.   
Anke hat noch ein bischen aua von der Wurzel.  Blöd, fast zum Schluss...aber so ist das ja immer, wenn Mann/Frau müde ist.


----------



## Makke (2. Januar 2010)

jepp ... war echt ein lustiger Ausritt heute ... 
So langsam tut auch das ein oder andere weh, und der Oigfred ist echt genial ...


----------



## tdn8 (2. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden hat denn???
> 
> Habby Birdsday





Drakush schrieb:


> euch allen nen guten rutsch und nicht dem tommy alles gute


Daaaanke! 

Das war lustig heute und gestern, Danke Jungs.


----------



## heiopei (3. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch noch mal alles erdenklich Gute und noch viel mehr für das neue Jahr, besonders der Anke  ...
Bis bald im Wald,
Olli


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2010)

bin noch am Überlegen heute eine kleine Runde zu drehen ...


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2010)

bin raus für heute ... meine FSA Kurbel hat gestern was abbekommen und bei der Kälte ist ein Tausch unmöglich ... 

Sollte jemand Lust auf eine Runde zu Fuß im Winterwald haben ... Melden!


----------



## Prolux (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/97011/


super Vid

grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2010)

... ist die Strecke hier in der Nähe? [träum]


----------



## Asha'man (3. Januar 2010)

Schönes Video. Sind die Trails in Gerresheim? Sieht nett aus, ich will da hin. 

Mit Anke ist heute gar nichts mehr anzufangen.  Wollte neben dem Arbeiten wenigstens noch 2h Klettern. Aber das wird wohl nix.  Muss Anke pflegen. Muskelkater, Auaua, usw.  Armes Mädchen.


----------



## Johni (3. Januar 2010)

Servus, 
jetzt, da in ddorf nicht so viel schnee wie im Zillertal liegt, muss das Radl statt des Snowboardes ran. 
Wollte morgen oder übermorgen ein Türchen im Gwood oder Glüder drehen. 
Driftfreudige Wegbegleiter willkommen!
Grüße John


----------



## othu (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,
gibt es die Dienstagsrunde eigentlich noch?
Und wenn ja, läuft das immer noch so ab wie vor einem Jahr?
-> 18.00(?) Uhr Graf-Recke-Str./Ernst-Poensgen-Allee?

War vor nem Jahr ein paar mal mit und würde gerne wieder etwas aktiver werden...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Elfchen (5. Januar 2010)

will auch endlich mal mit! Ascha denk doch mal an mich wenn ihr los düst. Dann hat Anke wenigstens nicht allein Muskelkater


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2010)

Tach!!!

Heute wird das bei mir nix....

Wie sieht´s denn sonst die Tage aus?
z.B. Donnerstag Abend, 18:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Ernst Pönsgen Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr.

Ne leichte Doppel-Runde durch den Grafenberger Wald incl. Düsseldorfer Fusstechnik-Training 

Für alle "Rennziegen": das wird bei mir eine eher gemütliche Tour mit Enduro. Bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht mit der Rennfeile! Hab eh noch leicht verhärtete Beine nach dem 10km Lauf am Sonntag.... die müssen bei einem gemütlichen Schnitt von max 8 - 10 km/h erst einmal wieder freigefahren werden....

Dann können auch alle Frischlinge mit und ohne Potential mitfahren und gegebenenfalls abdrehen, wenn's zu abgedreht wird.


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2010)

hi Stefan,
hört sich gut an für Donnerstag, würde gerne auf eine gemütliche Runde mitkommen wollen.    Ach so, frohes neues Jahr an Dich und Frau.

Grüße Danny


----------



## Asha'man (5. Januar 2010)

@Elfchen: Lass uns mal am Wochenende gemeinsam was unternehmen.
@S.F.: Donnerstag versuche ich mal, ob ich das zeitlich unter bekomme. 18 Uhr ist sehr früh für mich, also rechne mal eher nicht fest mit mir.


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2010)

bin Donnerstag um die Zeit noch im warmen Büro ... 
außerdem muss ich erst mal Kurbel tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (5. Januar 2010)

Keiner heute Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Elfchen (5. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tach!!!
> 
> z.B. Donnerstag Abend, 18:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Ernst Pönsgen Allee/Ecke


hört sich gut an (auch die 8-10kmh ) Aber 18 Uhr ist mir wohl auch zu früh...

@Ascha: jooooooooooo


----------



## Oigi (5. Januar 2010)

Fange langsam wieder mit dem Lauftraining an...aber Do wuerde gehen nur ist 18 Uhr echt frueh. Komme aus Koeln von der Arbeit.


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Fange langsam wieder mit dem Lauftraining an...aber Do wuerde gehen nur ist 18 Uhr echt frueh. Komme aus Koeln von der Arbeit.



Hm, da die meisten nicht so früh können... oder wollen 
wir können den Start auch ein wenig nach hinten verlegen...

18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr??? 

Dunkel und kalt ist´s ja sowieso...


----------



## Asha'man (6. Januar 2010)

Ich bin wohl trotzdem raus. Es gibt wohl ein Abschieds-Abendessen für einen Kollegen.


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl trotzdem raus. Es gibt wohl ein Abschieds-Abendessen für einen Kollegen.



Wie sieht´s denn nun aus?
Fährt ausser Danny und mir morgen noch jemand mit?
Dann belassen wir es bei 18:00.

Oigi, was ist mit Dir? Elfchen? Doch zu früh und zu kalt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (6. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn nun aus?
> Fährt ausser Danny und mir morgen noch jemand mit?
> Dann belassen wir es bei 18:00.
> 
> Oigi, was ist mit Dir? Elfchen? Doch zu früh und zu kalt????



Hihi, zu kalt könnte hin kommen  Ich weiß einfach nicht wann ich raus komm. Ist grad echt blöd  also wart ich wohl lieber bis zum WE *seufz*


----------



## Cry_for_death (6. Januar 2010)

Hey, leider bin ihc morgen noch nicht in Düsseldorf... ich wollt aber auf jeden fall samstag fahren. nichts großes, aber endlich mal mein neues shore 3 einfahren. wär cool wenns nicht alleine wär


----------



## othu (6. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn nun aus?
> Fährt ausser Danny und mir morgen noch jemand mit?
> Dann belassen wir es bei 18:00.



Nehmt ihr auch neue Leute mit? Dann wäre ich gerne dabei...
Wie sieht die Stecke ungefähr aus?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2010)

@Elfchen: Am Wochenende geht auf jeden Fall irgendeine Tour. Da kommste dann mit.  Mal sehen, ob Halde, Glüder oder Altenberg. Soll auch wieder heftig schneien.


----------



## Oigi (7. Januar 2010)

18 Uhr ist mir definitiv zu frueh. Dann geh ich laufen und warte auf den grossen Schnee am WE.


----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2010)

Oigi: Am WE zusammen! Egal wohin, egal wann. Nur der Darius...und Makke und Olli....und der Rest auch gern müssen noch mit!


----------



## Elfchen (7. Januar 2010)

jaaaa Schneebiken am WE 
Aber da das eh schon totaaaaal anstrengend ist (zumindest mit meinen Rubber Queens) fänd ich Halde glaub ich schon ok. In Glüder kipp ich ja schon im Sommer vom Bike weil es so anstrendgend is... 
Naja, ihr laßt Euch schon was nettes einfallen


----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2010)

Die RubberQueen sind super und die rollen doch, wie Rennradreifen....zumindest kommt mir das immer so vor, wenn ich von den Muddy Mary (2.5" GG)  auf die RQ wechsel.  Und mit dem richtigen Druck haben die RQ erstaunlich viel Grip.

Läuft wohl auf Samstag Glüder hinaus. Ich kann aber nicht zwei Mädels die Berge hoch schieben. Eins ist schon anstrengend genug.  Sonst fahren wir ggfs. Sonntag nochmal Halde mit dir und klettern fällt dann aus.


----------



## S.F. (7. Januar 2010)

othu schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch neue Leute mit? Dann wäre ich gerne dabei...



Klar!



othu schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Stecke ungefähr aus?
> Grüße
> Otto



Easy! Bislang ist uns noch keiner Abhanden gekommen. 

Aber Helm und Licht sind Pflicht


----------



## S.F. (7. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Die RubberQueen sind super und die rollen doch, wie Rennradreifen....zumindest kommt mir das immer so vor, wenn ich von den Muddy Mary (2.5" GG)  auf die RQ wechsel.  Und mit dem richtigen Druck haben die RQ erstaunlich viel Grip.
> 
> Läuft wohl auf Samstag Glüder hinaus. Ich kann aber nicht zwei Mädels die Berge hoch schieben. Eins ist schon anstrengend genug.  Sonst fahren wir ggfs. Sonntag nochmal Halde mit dir und klettern fällt dann aus.



Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Aber Sonntag..... scheeeeee Schneebiken.... Jooooooooooooo! 
Ich geb mal ne Regierungserklärung ab.

Rubber Queen???? Was habt´n ihr vor  NN reicht doch immer  (bidde nich haun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2010)

@Stefan: Gut, Sonntag Bock auf Halde in Grevenbroich? Ist ganz witzig dort.


----------



## Oigi (7. Januar 2010)

So, eine Sch****e. Da haben die mir doch glatt das Bike einer Freundin vor der Tuer weggeklaut. Schnipp schnapp Schloss ab und wech. War zwar nur ne Cityhure, aber aergerlich ists trotzdem...einige Leute haben scheinbar kein Respekt mehr vor fremdem Eigentum.
Hoffentlich hat sich der Typ ordentlich abgemault bei Schnee und ohne Bremse-hatte das Bike zur Reparatur da.


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2010)

Lumpenhunde!!! ... 

Am WE wird es bei mir knapp, habe Nachtschicht ... mal sehen.


----------



## Prolux (7. Januar 2010)

@ Stefan,
bleibt es bei 18.00 Uhr, und muß ich Protection mitnehmen.


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2010)

ich würde sie anlegen ... der Untergrund ist seltsam unberechenbar


----------



## S.F. (7. Januar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Stefan,
> bleibt es bei 18.00 Uhr, und muß ich Protection mitnehmen.



Ja, 18:00 Uhr.

Protection???
Wie Du meinst, ich fahr ohne. Wollte eigentlich "nur" fahren.
Is halt glatt im Wald...


----------



## Elfchen (7. Januar 2010)

@Asha: ääääh schieben geht voll gegen meinen Stolz..werd das wohl noch alleine hinkriegen! Sagt einfach bescheid.
Ihr müßt So nich auf die Halde. Meine Mädels und ich wollten noch zur Rinne. mal sehen

@SF: Die RQ sind noch drauf vom Sommer im Park. Die krieg ich allein nich runter. Sind tubeless..


----------



## S.F. (7. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Lumpenhunde!!! ...
> 
> Am WE wird es bei mir knapp, habe Nachtschicht ... mal sehen.



Wir finden schon ne Zeit, zu der auch Du wach sein dürftest....



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Stefan: Gut, Sonntag Bock auf Halde in Grevenbroich? Ist ganz witzig dort. [Quaote
> Halde ist bei dem Schnee sicher doppelt spassig.


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18Uhr wo?
Helm und Lampe sind selbstverständlich vorhanden...

Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (7. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tach!!!
> 
> Heute wird das bei mir nix....
> 
> ...



Grüße Danny


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2010)

Sorry, ich schaffe es nicht, bin gerade erst zu Hause
und wenn ich jetzt das Rad einlade und nach D düse,
seit ihr schon weg...

Hoffe ich darf beim nächsten Mal mit, 18.oo ist
aber immer was kritisch bei mir, werde es aber versuchen...
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2010)

Kinder ... da jetzt am WE wieder reichlich Schnee kommt, sollten wir mal wieder ein Nachtrodeln ansetzen (wie letztes Jahr im Januar) ...

Historische Aufnahme:


----------



## Drakush (7. Januar 2010)

da müsste ich mir erst nen schlitten besorgen


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2010)

der Racing Erich hat noch ein paar von den zipflbobÂ´s ... mit 25â¬ glaube ich, ist man dabei!


----------



## Prolux (7. Januar 2010)

War heute eine schöne Tour, das war ganz schön kalt, so kalt das die Forken
eingefroren sind, und der Schnee hatte erstaunlicherweise gut Grip.

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. Januar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> War heute eine schöne Tour, das war ganz schön kalt, so kalt das die Forken
> eingefroren sind, und der Schnee hatte erstaunlicherweise gut Grip.
> 
> Grüße Danny



Füsse, Forke, Zipfel... alles wieder aufgetaut 

Wer braucht da nen Zipfelbob... 


Otto,

schade! war wirklich lustig!

Schau mal PN...


----------



## Prolux (8. Januar 2010)

@ Stefan,
der Link zum Stativ http://www.objektivo.de/cullmann-digi-magic-pro-2722.html

Grüße Danny


----------



## S.F. (8. Januar 2010)

OK, danke   





Prolux schrieb:


> @ Stefan,
> der Link zum Stativ http://www.objektivo.de/cullmann-digi-magic-pro-2722.html
> 
> Grüße Danny


----------



## Johni (10. Januar 2010)

Feines Wetter heute, war ne schöne Tour mit T.V.
Und eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder zu droppen 
Drop-Tankenkante
Tschööö John


----------



## S.F. (10. Januar 2010)

Johni schrieb:


> Feines Wetter heute, war ne schöne Tour mit T.V.
> Und eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder zu droppen
> Drop-Tankenkante
> Tschööö John



Angeber.... 

wir haben eure Spuren gesehen. waren aber mehr auf den Wegen unterwegs und schneller Bergab als die Schlittenfahrer 

Mir persönlich hats ja "überhaupt nicht gefallen"....


----------



## Prolux (10. Januar 2010)

ohne Worte

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/549217]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (10. Januar 2010)

Icemen 2010...





Prolux schrieb:


> ohne Worte


----------



## Drakush (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## Cry_for_death (12. Januar 2010)

wo schon grad alle schneefanatiker dabei sind:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4282 

wollte am freitag vormittag hier in düsseldorf fahren, wenn wer zeit hat wärs cool nicht alleine loszumüssen


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2010)

So und für alle die sich schon wieder auf dem Sommer freuen hier ein wunderschönes Video eines meiner Wochenend Trailtouren Paradise.
Wer schon mit mir da war, bitte nicht die Location ausposaunen, das wäre nicht im Sinne des Videourhebers.


Werde im Sommer sicher wieder mal eine Tour dort machen..

PS. Für alle die mit mir Boarden waren. Der Arzt sagt, ich soll das Boarden erstmal lassen und mehr radeln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2010)

schönes Video ... sehr schöne Fahrtechnik!
Dort wäre ich auch gerne mal unterwegs ...


----------



## heiopei (12. Januar 2010)

Und wie ich mich schon auf den Sommer freue! Besonders darauf noch mal mit Dir da hin zu fahren, Jochen!
Was hast Du denn beim Snowboarden angestellt? Du bist doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft verletzt, oder?


----------



## elmono (12. Januar 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> PS. Für alle die mit mir Boarden waren. Der Arzt sagt, ich soll das Boarden erstmal lassen und mehr radeln ;-)



Weiß denn der Arzt auch wie du radelst?

Bei der Tour zur Videolocation kannst du mich sehr gerne ansprechen.


----------



## Elfchen (12. Januar 2010)

ich möcht mal so biken können *seufz*


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Und wie ich mich schon auf den Sommer freue! Besonders darauf noch mal mit Dir da hin zu fahren, Jochen!
> Was hast Du denn beim Snowboarden angestellt? Du bist doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft verletzt, oder?



Nix schlimmes - ne ordentliche Innenband-Zerrun
Da ich aber nach der Verletzung am ersten Tag nur einen Tag pause gemacht zwicks jetzt immer noch ordentlich


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Weiß denn der Arzt auch wie du radelst?
> 
> Bei der Tour zur Videolocation kannst du mich sehr gerne ansprechen.



Ja, ich glaub er faselte was von wenig Erschütterungen.Kann mich auch verhört haben


----------



## heiopei (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann, gute Besserung und bis bald im Wald...


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Januar 2010)

machen wir ne herrentour an die schöne ahr...


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2010)

Maahlzeit,

eine kleine abtrünnige Gruppe, hat heute die Bikes gegen Ski & Board getauscht:

Das Vid ist nicht toll, war die erste Fahrt mit der Cam, aber man erkennt den ein oder anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2010)

Super war´s heute!!!

Wir hatten wirklich ne Menge Spaß.
Makke... und ich frach noch ob die Kamera nicht zu tief steht.... 

Naja, die Bilder sind auch nicht "High Quality"....


----------



## KrissiRu (14. Januar 2010)

@Jochen: Oh je  Zum Glück nur ne Zerrung! Und das nur wegen so nem blöden Sturz 
Das Video ist echt klasse! Wenn ich das mit dem Umsetzen mal einigermaßen hinkriege, wäre ich da gerne mit dabei  
Liebe Grüße,
Krissi


----------



## Drakush (14. Januar 2010)

sieht alles klasse aus jungs.

gute besserung kumpel


----------



## Julian0o (14. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage, gibt es eigentlich eine Aufstellung von Strecken im Raum Düsseldorf? Der Thread besteht ja leider aus 80% OT.


----------



## Makke (14. Januar 2010)

im Grunde jain ... Dokumentiert sind so einige Strecken, aber um Ärger zu vermeiden, werden die hier nicht kommuniziert.
Mitfahren, Erleben und Merken ...


----------



## S.F. (14. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> im Grunde jain ... Dokumentiert sind so einige Strecken, aber um Ärger zu vermeiden, werden die hier nicht kommuniziert.
> Mitfahren, Erleben und Merken ...



Jau, mitfahren und immer schön die Augen aufhalten.... 

OT? Wie kommt man denn da drauf? 

Ernsthaft, so eingeschworen wie wir hier tun, sind wir gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. Januar 2010)

Schon mal den hier gesehen????

abgedreht....


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...elme/Urge-Bike-Endur-O-Matic-Helm::20260.html


----------



## Drakush (15. Januar 2010)

irgendwie hässlich das ding


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2010)

nicht nur irgenwie ... einfach nur bääääh


----------



## Asha'man (15. Januar 2010)

Aber der Name ist irgendwie witzig! Wenigstens etwas.


----------



## Oigi (15. Januar 2010)

Der ist doch schoen ...aber ich hab ja schon zwei Helme-puhh.


----------



## Asha'man (15. Januar 2010)

Btw., da ich Sonntag Nachmittag keine Zeit habe, wollte ich Sonntag früh eine Tour im Gwood starten und mal wieder richtung Ratingen. Wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt zumindest.

Wenn jemand mit möchte, melden. Würde gerne recht früh los. 9:30 Uhr am Wald.


----------



## Oigi (15. Januar 2010)

Junge, fuer Sonntag ist das ganz schoen frueh...mal sehen. Es soll ja wieder schneien...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Januar 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Es soll ja wieder schneien...



Gott sei Dank nicht. Bis 5 Grad und Regen. Endlich wieder Regen


----------



## Drakush (15. Januar 2010)

wenns regnet bleib ich mit dem arsch zu hause. bei schnee ist mir latte.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Januar 2010)

Regen ist mir latte. Bei Schnee bleib ich zu Hause auf der Couch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (15. Januar 2010)

War ja wieder klar, das kaum wir einen neuen Schlitten gekauft haben, der Schnee wieder taut...
Sonntag 9.30 ist mir auch zu früh und der Helm ist hässlich und überhaupt...


----------



## aelx (17. Januar 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> So und für alle die sich schon wieder auf dem Sommer freuen hier ein wunderschönes Video eines meiner Wochenend Trailtouren Paradise.



Ich glaub ich weiss wo es ist und hoffe es wird langsam mal wieder etwas wärmer, hab genug von Schnee, Matsch und Kälte. 
Außerdem müsste dringend mal wieder andere/neue Trails sehen.


Alex


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> War ja wieder klar, das kaum wir einen neuen Schlitten gekauft haben, der Schnee wieder taut...
> Sonntag 9.30 ist mir auch zu früh und der Helm ist hässlich und überhaupt...



 zick hiehr nicht so rum..... 

Ausserdem freut sich Paul sicher, wenn Du mit ihm nach Neuastenberg zum rodeln fährst.... mit Lift!

So, bin gestern abend drei mal vom Bike geflogen und heute habe ich lieber drei mal geschoben.... mann war das noch vereist...


Aber an die Ahr fahr ich auch gerne mit!!!! Habe schon überlegt, ob man das nicht mit meiner Eifeltour zu einer Zweitagestour verbinden kann...


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Aber an die Ahr fahr ich auch gerne mit!!!! Habe schon überlegt, ob man das nicht mit meiner Eifeltour zu einer Zweitagestour verbinden kann...



das klingt gut ... wann?


----------



## aelx (17. Januar 2010)

Klingt sehr gut, hatte sowieso vor den Sommer mal häufiger fürs Wochende in anderen Regionen zu radeln.

Und mit mehr Leuten is das sicher um einiges lustiger.


----------



## heiopei (17. Januar 2010)

Finde ich auch 
Aber die Videolocation ist nicht an der Ahr...


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Finde ich auch
> Aber die Videolocation ist nicht an der Ahr...



Aha.... freudsche Fehlleistung würde ich sagen... 

Egal wo´s is, ich fahr mit (sag ich jetzt mal ganz voreilig...)

Dennoch ist auch wieder ne Eifeltour geplant. Nur an der Ahr kenne ich mich nich so doll aus, da müssten wir dann noch was zusammensuchen oder auf bestehende Endurotouren zurückgreifen...


----------



## heiopei (17. Januar 2010)

Eifeltour finde ich auch prima und an der Ahr kennen sich hier auch einige gut aus...


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Januar 2010)

Ahr ist auch super. Und die Spitzkehren dort hat ja nicht mal Pinkstarfusch geknackt.
Wobei es hier im IBC(Makke hats mal gepostet) ein Video gibt, wo das einer sehr elegant gemacht hat..
Ich sag nur Rückwärtsfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (17. Januar 2010)

Ahr mit Pinkstarfish steht auch noch auf der "Machen in 2010" Liste.  Hoffe er ist wieder einigermassen fit. Man hört ja nicht viel.

Gegen 2 Tages Touren und dadurch weniger Autofahren habe ich bekanntlich auch nichts. Egal wohin, bin wohl dabei.  Mit Anke soweit sie möchte natürlich.  

@Airhaenz: Der Jung ist auch echt fit, falls ich gerade das richtige Video im Kopf habe.


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ahr mit Pinkstarfish steht auch noch auf der "Machen in 2010" Liste.  Hoffe er ist wieder einigermassen fit. Man hört ja nicht viel.
> 
> Gegen 2 Tages Touren und dadurch weniger Autofahren habe ich bekanntlich auch nichts. Egal wohin, bin wohl dabei.  Mit Anke soweit sie möchte natürlich.
> 
> @Airhaenz: Der Jung ist auch echt fit, falls ich gerade das richtige Video im Kopf habe.



Das wäre wirklich ein Grund, beide Events zusammen zusammen zu legen!

Anke schafft das schon! 
Ich schau mal, ob ich gleich noch ein paar Bilder einstelle!


----------



## H-P (18. Januar 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Ahr ist auch super. Und die Spitzkehren dort hat ja nicht mal Pinkstarfusch geknackt.
> Wobei es hier im IBC(Makke hats mal gepostet) ein Video gibt, wo das einer sehr elegant gemacht hat..
> Ich sag nur Rückwärtsfahren.


 
Da müßt ihr nur mal bei Köln/Bonner und Umgebung schauen, im Thread *"8mtb-Eifel und mehr"* von Trialeddy der macht sehr nette Touren in der Eifel...leider nur unter der Woche, kann ich aber sehr empfehlen...und durch ihn habe ich mal Futzy kennen gelernt, der auch sehr schöne Videos macht.



Futzy schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Papa in Binzenbach und hatte mal wieder
> einige meiner kreativen Momente...
> 
> 
> YouTube- Binzenbach


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2010)

Da http://www.fun-riders.org/images/2007/2007_05_eifel/index.html
haben wir auch noch mal ein paar schöne Bilder.
Und.... ich komm da wech...


----------



## Drakush (18. Januar 2010)

Futzy hat se nicht alle


----------



## H-P (18. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> Futzy hat se nicht alle



Jo, immer diese Poser.

Mehr von Futzy... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&NR=1"]YouTube- Teufelsloch[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> Futzy hat se nicht alle



Jup! Nicht schlecht der Jung!
Wo isn der her?


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2010)

wie geil ... ich muss üben ....

hat jemand von Euch noch einen 32er Bashguard 4loch?


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> wie geil ... ich muss üben ....
> 
> hat jemand von Euch noch einen 32er Bashguard 4loch?



Nö! 

Aber wir fahren, wenns mal wieder schön und warm ist, zu besagtem Teufelsloch.... üben....


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

jepp ... !


----------



## H-P (19. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jup! Nicht schlecht der Jung!
> Wo isn der her?



Euskirchen, sein Vater fährt auch nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

... was macht ihr alle hier? Schlafstörungen?

Foto des Monats im IBC:


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

das bild ist der wahrnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiopei (19. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Aber wir fahren, wenns mal wieder schön und warm ist, zu besagtem Teufelsloch.... üben....


Bin dabei! Mann, ist der Typ gut! 
@ Makke: Ich hab noch ein 36er Bashguard mit 4Loch!


----------



## Asha'man (19. Januar 2010)

Teufelsloch?! Dabei! Teufelsschlucht habe ich größtenteils drauf.


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab ein 32er. aber so ne plastik pvc dreck  


teufelloch klingt gut. nehmt ihr mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (19. Januar 2010)

so kann man spitzkehren also auch fahren...
was ist ein 32er Bashguard mit 4er Loch?
Mountainbikisch haben wir in der baumschule nicht gehabt.


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

ein schutzring für 32 zahn kettenblätter mit nen 104mm lochkreis und 4 schraubenlöchern


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

@Darius ... nehm ich!


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

pfui......... ich bin vergeben


----------



## H-P (19. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> pfui......... ich bin vergeben


 
An Oigi.


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

nee!  an thomas   der muß aber vorher anke los werden


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

hmm ... äääähm ... ich halte mich da jetzt raus


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

wann willste haben ?


ich mein den bash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

eilt nicht ... wenn es sich ergibt ...
ist fürs Hardtail, wenn es von der Rolle kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (19. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt, machst Du etwa heimlich Training.


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

ok. was ist die woche mit n8ride ?


----------



## Prolux (19. Januar 2010)

n8riden hätte ich schon Lust drauf.


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag oder Freitag könnte ich dabei sein ...


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

donnerstag passt.


----------



## Makke (19. Januar 2010)

wo? ... und wann genau ... ich komme am Do erst gegen 18:00 Uhr nach Hause, daher müsste ich alle vorbereiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (19. Januar 2010)

Ach so nightride statt darkroom oder wie?


----------



## Drakush (19. Januar 2010)

grevenbroich. wie immer würd ich sagen. so 18:30-19


----------



## Makke (21. Januar 2010)

also heute 19:00 Uhr Halde Grevenbroich


----------



## S.F. (21. Januar 2010)

super Sache Jungs!

Ich hatte meinen Spaß!!!


Bis Samstag zum Kaffee!


----------



## Prolux (22. Januar 2010)

hat spass gemacht gestern, und heute habe ich Genickschmerzen aber nicht so 
schlimm. Ihr könnt mich ab jetzt 7-crash nennen.   

Grüße Danny


----------



## Makke (22. Januar 2010)

Und unser Crash-Kid-Danny hatte gestern 7 auf einen Streich es 
gibt zwei neue Regeln für ihn:

- Der Danny fällt nicht weit vom Bike
- Licht kann man nur durch mehr Licht ersetzen

Ansonsten war es doch ein netter Ausritt ...


----------



## Drakush (22. Januar 2010)

meeeeeeehrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr licht danny  

dann wirst du nur noch halb so viel fallen  


war super mich euch jungs


----------



## Kathja66 (23. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs,
wer hat Lust heute nachmittag oder morgen eine Tour durch den G-wood, Stinder Tal oder wo auch immer zu machen. Bin zeitlich flexibel.
Gruss
Marc


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> meeeeeeehrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr licht danny
> 
> dann wirst du nur noch halb so viel fallen
> 
> ...



Joooooo........


BTW, da Danny nun auch besser beleuchtet ist, steht den nächsten Nachtaktivitäten nix im Weg!
Ich plane am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag einen Ride über meine bevorzugtenen Singletrails zwischen Gerresheim, Erkrath und Unterbach...

Denke, ich tue morgen hier vor der Haustüre was für die Kondi.....
__________________


----------



## Prolux (23. Januar 2010)

@ S.F.,
da fahre ich doch glatt mit viel Licht mit.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Denke, ich tue morgen hier vor der Haustüre was für die Kondi.....


... ich gehe morgen mal zur Abwechslung ins Büro ...


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ich gehe morgen mal zur Abwechslung ins Büro ...



Streber....

aber wie sagte Oli? Da sitzt Du wenigstens warm.....


----------



## Makke (23. Januar 2010)

toll .... 
... dafür bekomme ich morgen die ersten Brötchen des Tages ... so kurz nach halb sechs


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2010)

Na und ,da lieg ich noch schöööööön im warmen Bett und träume vom Kaffee :-D


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2010)

Soooooo..... Kaffeeeeee, Brötchen, Ei... hach, mir geht´s gut 

Gleich noch ne kleine GA Einheit von 20 min rund um den Ort 


Wie sieht´s denn aus Jungs (und Mädels)?

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
Enduro- Singele- Trail- Nightride?

Ich hab mir als Treffpunkt den Bauhausparkplatz in Gerresheim überlegt. Von dort kann man prima in die Trails vor Ort einsteigen und das ist auch gut zu erreichen....

Abfahrtszeit legen wir noch in der Woche fest, wenn der Tag feststeht...


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2010)

schon fertig mit Frühstück? ... bin schon am überlegen, was ich zum Mittag esse


----------



## Prolux (24. Januar 2010)

Eine Saugute Idee, Bauhausparkplatz in Gerresheim.
Ich bin dabei, mit viel Licht.


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> schon fertig mit Frühstück? ... bin schon am überlegen, was ich zum Mittag esse



Joooo! Und 2h20m GA am Rhein gefahren.

Da ich nur 2h fahren wollte, fallen 20min für Dich ab. Leg ich Dir für die Woche zur Seite....


----------



## Oigi (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute auch etwa 2:10 Std. GA am Rhein gemacht, aber im Laufschritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (24. Januar 2010)

@ Prolux
wolltest Du die Stütze nicht eigentlich abgedreht haben?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2010)

jo ... wollte er, aber die Wandstärke ist schon so ziemlich knapp bemessen .... außerdem braucht er jetzt eine 31,6er


----------



## Der Boulder (24. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt, neues Bike?
Man sieht sich einfach zu selten. Oder ich les hier zu wenig.
Ich hab auch die gleiche Stütze und hab sie von 30,9 auf 30,0 abgedreht.
Ist schon relativ dünn.......
Komme, sofern ich nicht noch mehr verrotzt werde, beim nightride mit.
Licht ist auch auf dem neuesten Stand, aber ob ich bei Danny mithalten kann?
Michael


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2010)

Yipeeee, die alten Kämpen sind wieder unterwegs 

Wisst ihr schon, ob´s Mittwoch oder Donnerstag für euch besser ist????


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2010)

könnte nur Donnerstag ... da ich dann aber noch Nachtschicht habe ... lasse ich das.


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> könnte nur Donnerstag ... da ich dann aber noch Nachtschicht habe ... lasse ich das.



Quatsch.... Wir starten was später und Du duschst dann unter dem Dirtworker....
neee, ernsthaft.... schau doch mal ob nicht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (24. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok.
@Makke
Wir fragen, ob Du evntl. bei Bauhaus unter die Dusche kannst.

Ich werde direkt von der Uni dorthin, d.h. ab 17.30 könnte ich dort sein.
Wie gesagt, muß erst noch etwas genesen...
Michael


----------



## Der Boulder (24. Januar 2010)

Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok.
@Makke
Wir fragen, ob Du evntl. bei Bauhaus unter die Dusche kannst.

Später, wieso später. Wenn Makke abends zur Arbeit muß, dann doch eher früher, oder hab ich jetzt Fieberwahn.
Ich werde direkt von der Uni dorthin, d.h. ab 17.30 könnte ich dort sein.
Wie gesagt, muß erst noch etwas genesen...
Michael


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2010)

Ne ... vor der Nachtschicht fahre ich im Moment nicht ... das ist für mich und die anderen (Kollegen, Verkehrsteilnehmer) nicht gut!


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Ne ... vor der Nachtschicht fahre ich im Moment nicht ... das ist für mich und die anderen (Kollegen, Verkehrsteilnehmer) nicht gut!



Na gut...  

@ Boulder... neeeee, 17:30 ist definitiv zu früh....

Also gefixt: Donnerstag 18:00 Bauhausparkplatz Gerresheim!

Ich hoffe Deine Erkältung ist bis dahin wieder eingedämmt!


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Januar 2010)

hallo,
der bremsbelag an meiner 160er lousie ist nach nur 6 Monaten fällig.
ich hab allerdings nicht so den plan,hab schon gegoogelt,wurde aber nicht
so richtig schlau.was meint ihr,bekomme ich das hin,oder doch besser
morgen nach CS.eventuell wollte ich mir direkt eine 180 einbauen,
aber ich glaube,da gibt es adapter von magura?
hilfe nehme ich von euch alten recken gerne an.
mfg norman


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Januar 2010)

ich seh gerade,kann das sein,dass ich schon den richtigen adapter habe
für eine 180,weil an meinem zangenadapter steht QM 12 160-180?
aber steht dann nicht die 180Scheibe viel zu weit raus?


----------



## Der Boulder (26. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Also gefixt: Donnerstag 18:00 Bauhausparkplatz Gerresheim!
> 
> Ich hoffe Deine Erkältung ist bis dahin wieder eingedämmt!



Sieht gut aus und 18.00 is gespeichert.
Mal sehen, was die weiße Pracht noch so bringt, aber zur not ham wir ja Protektoren im Keller


----------



## Oigi (26. Januar 2010)

Ich will demnaechst zuschlagen und mir eine neue Totem kaufen. Bei ChainreactionCycles gibts gerade das Stahlfedermodell von 2007 recht guenstig. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung ob die bauartbedingt irgendwelche Macken hat ? Sonst kaufe ich die.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

@Oigi: Hab ich auch schon überlegt. Leider keine weisse mehr dabei, oder? Was mich davon auch abgehalten hat, waren irgendwelche Probleme mit Modellen vor 2008. Weiss aber nicht mehr genau, was das war...hilft also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oigi (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hab was von knackenden Kronen und siffenden Dichtungen gehoert. Dichtungen tauschen ist ja nicht das Problem, aber die Krone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Knackende Krone nervt sehr. Hatte meine Van auch...hat Toxoholic aber problemlos getauscht. Seitdem ist ruhe. Muss ich aber nicht nochmal haben. Genau siffende Dichtungen habe ich auch gelesen. Die Frage ist nur, was die Ursache fÃ¼r das Siffen ist. Wenn die Dichtung auch die Ursache ist, ist das kein Problem. Das mach ich gerne fÃ¼r ein paar 100 gesparte â¬.


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

lasst die finger von der totem.......kann die nicht empfehlen  
kauf dir ne RST die tut es auch........einmal 


die ringe lassen sich mit den 10er tauschen. das knacken wird eher ein problem


weiß jemand ob man den gabelschaft neu einpressen lassen kann?


----------



## Oigi (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn man den Fachsimpeleien hier im Forum glauben schenken kann, sind es wohl die Dichtungen, die noch nicht optimal waren und die werden auch anstandslos getauscht. Nur wegen der Farbe und der Dichtungen 250 Euro mehr ausgeben... neeee.

Meines Wissens geht das nicht...du musst dann die ganze Einheit-Schaft, Krone und Tauchrohre tauschen und das kommt finanziell fast einer neuen Gabel gleich. Wieso? Ist dein Gabelschaft kapott?


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

WORD!!


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

hin und wieder fallen die 2007/2008er mit knacken in der Krone auf ...


----------



## Der Boulder (26. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man den gabelschaft neu einpressen lassen kann?



prinzipiell ja, hab das schon vor einiger Zeit bei ein, oder zwei RS Gabel gemacht.
Mit stabiler Werkbank und div. Hilfsmittel keine Hexerei


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

das es geht ist mir klar. falsche fragenstellung.

nochmal.   kann man bei na totem den gabelschaft einpressen lassen? bekommt man den überhaupt einzeln. selbst, werd ich es nicht machen da noch gut 1,5 jahre garantie


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

Nein ... es gibt nur die ganze Einheit! kostet um die 250â¬


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

250 scheine die sind doch ohne helm gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

ne ... die wissen, wie man aus Alu Geld macht!


----------



## Oigi (26. Januar 2010)

Ich wuerde es allein wegend der Sicherheit nicht einpressen. Und 250 Euro sind dafuer wirklich zuviel.

@Darius: Warum? Ausserdem passt sie dann nicht mehr ins Supershuttle .

Zu spaet...Gabeln sind alle...-wollte gerade bestellen.


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

wenn du glück und ich die schnauze voll hab......hast du bald ne 2010 totem für eines der bikes    ich kauf mir bald ein RR und rasier die beine  
fu.........auf freeride


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

@Darius ... du machst mir Sorgen!!!


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

@Darius: Ich weiss ja nicht, ob dir das steht... 

Warte erstmal ab, was dein neuer Hauptrahmen sagt. Wenn's der hübsche ist, dann hat die Totem bald ein neues Zuhause.


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

meinst nicht  so ein schönes immer sauberes rad. leicht,schnell und schnittig  diese super geilen schnellfi$%&hosen.ich würde rechts tragen  ein tricko mit meinem nahmen und so nen coolen helm 

  


ich würde sagen das es bestimmt super aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

ich kann mir ein Rennrad mit Totem noch nicht so recht vorstellen 
Und auf der Halde wird das sicherlich auch eine gewisse Umstellung werden ...


----------



## Paolo (26. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute, ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Art Freerider geordert und hoffe dann bald (irgendwann im März kommt es wohl) zu euch stoßen zu können. 
Ein All-Mountain für CC-Touren kommt dann hoffentlich auch bald noch dazu.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Vllt. kannst du mit dem Rennrad auch Rückwärts den Oigfred runter. Ich denke Rückwärts dürfte so ein Rennrad eine recht brauchbare Geometrie haben. Schön aufrecht sitzend. 

Und so nen Zeitfahrhelm rückwärts gefahren bleibt sicher auch prima im Baum stecken beim Aufprall mit der Spitze.


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

@Paolo ... kann es ein, das Dui ein Canyon bestellt hast?
Na dann sieht man sich sicherlich demnächst auf den Trails!


----------



## Paolo (26. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Paolo ... kann es ein, das Dui ein Canyon bestellt hast?
> Na dann sieht man sich sicherlich demnächst auf den Trails!



Nein, kein Canyon. Hat dich die Wartezeit das annehmen lassen?


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

jepp ...


----------



## Drakush (26. Januar 2010)

yt


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Nen Frosch?


----------



## Paolo (26. Januar 2010)

Nein, ein Intense SSII. Zuerst wollte ich mich zwischen dem Uzzi VP und dem Froggy entscheiden. Dann aber wurde das neue SSII vorgestellt und es gefiel mir auf anhieb extrem gut. Als Spassbike hoffentlich und sicherlich ideal. 
Ein Tourenrad soll dann wie gesagt folgen.
Den Aufbau werde ich dann selbst vornehmen. Grobe Aufbauliste steht. Zweifel habe ich nur noch etwas bei der Gabel (Totem oder Lyrik) sowie den Laufrädern.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Januar 2010)

Totem Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (26. Januar 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Nein, ein Intense SSII. Zuerst wollte ich mich zwischen dem Uzzi VP und dem Froggy entscheiden. Dann aber wurde das neue SSII vorgestellt und es gefiel mir auf anhieb extrem gut. Als Spassbike hoffentlich und sicherlich ideal.
> Ein Tourenrad soll dann wie gesagt folgen.
> Den Aufbau werde ich dann selbst vornehmen. Grobe Aufbauliste steht. Zweifel habe ich nur noch etwas bei der Gabel (Totem oder Lyrik) sowie den Laufrädern.



Fox 36   
Schönes Bike... habe mich gerade auf der Intense Seite rumgetrieben....
Um gaaaaanz erhlich zu sein... für das 951 könnte ich mich begeistern...

Da stellt sich mir doch glatt die Frage ob ich nicht auch noch mal mein Demo umbauen soll..... grybl.... will jemand nen Demo Rahmen haben?????


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2010)

fÃ¼r einen symbolischen â¬ ... gekauft!


----------



## Paolo (27. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Totem Coil.



An die oder an die Lyrik Coil denke ich auch. 
Sollte am besten aber in schwarz zu haben sein.



S.F. schrieb:


> Fox 36
> Schönes Bike... habe mich gerade auf der Intense Seite rumgetrieben....
> Um gaaaaanz erhlich zu sein... für das 951 könnte ich mich begeistern...



Darauf hatte ich auch geschielt.  Aber ich denke in den deutschen Bikeparks ist man mit einem "Kompromiss" wie dem SSII etwas besser bedient als mit einem reinen DH'ler.
Wenn man aber natürlich wirklich fast nur DH fahren möchte dann wäre das 951 auch meine erste Wahl. 
Das SSII wird von Jedd Steber selbst ja mini 951 genannt. Ich bin schon gespannt.
Die Fox 36 werde ich aber nicht nehmen. Mit 160mm ist sie mir etwas unterdimensioniert. Ich hätte schon gerne 170mm (auch wenn das vielleicht gar nicht weiter auffallen wird.) 
Die Totem würde ich auch auf 170mm traveln wenn möglich. Dann sollte das ganz gut mit dem Hinterbau harmonieren. 
Hat jemand von euch einen Tip für eine Deemax Alternative in dem Bike?


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

totem und SS passen top kumpel  

für das 951 (das gute mit der lenkwinkelverstellung) würdeich all den anderen mist der zu hause steht verkaufen  


ich gebe dir 2 euro für das demo,der makke hat ja keine ahnung von preisen  


das erreichte mich heute morgen :



Guten Abend Herr ........
Sie bekommen einen KOMPLETTEN neuen Rahmen.
Dieser ist heute eingetroffen und wird aktuell umgebaut.




frage mich nur was die da umbauen wollen.ist nix mehr dran an dem alten


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2010)

lass Dich Ã¼berraschen ... vermtulich bekommst Du ein komplettes Bike zurÃ¼ck ... quasi als AufwandsentschÃ¤digung fÃ¼r das Warten.

... und wie? ... ich hab keine Ahnung ... 2,50â¬


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

5........zu1....zu2........zu3................verkauft an draki 


komme es mir später holen kumpel. kannst ja schon mal die teile ab machen die du behalten willst


----------



## Paolo (27. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> totem und SS passen top kumpel
> 
> für das 951 (das gute mit der lenkwinkelverstellung) würdeich all den anderen mist der zu hause steht verkaufen



Nur kann man das Modell mit der speziellen Lenkwinkelverstellung ja noch nicht kaufen (ich meine jetzt nicht den G3 Hinterbau).
Fahrt ihr alle so speziell auf DH ab das ihr euch eher einen DH'ler für den Park kaufen würdet oder ist das allgemein für Winterberg, Willingen auch sehr gut geeignet? 
Ich meine das SSII sollte schon speziell für den Park sein. Meint ihr denn da sollte ich die Bestellung noch mal ändern (wäre sicher möglich)? 
Ich dachte mir das man in den Parks mit dem wendigeren Bike evtl. mehr Spass haben wird.


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2010)

Bleib beim SS und pack dir die Totem Coil rein. Lass die 180mm, wie sie sind und freu dich.  Ist sicher das vielseitigere Bike von beiden. Und nen DH kann man damit auch runter fahren...

Wenn du mehr Richtung DH möchtest und alles drum herum nur zur Abwechslung machen willst, kauf dir nen Downhiller. Der Slopestyler/Freerider macht in der Luft und in Bikeparks absiets der DH Strecken sicher mehr Spass.


----------



## Oigi (27. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss dass man die Totem Coil auf 200mm traveln kann. Warum sollte man eine Lyrik dann nicht auf 170 mm traveln koennen. Aber ich wuerde an deiner Stelle gleich eine Totem einbauen. Das erspart spaetere Umbauten.

@all: Falls ihr irgendwo ein gutes Angebot fuer eine Totem Coil 1.5 seht...her damit. Ich will sie haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2010)

In das SS würde ich keine Totem packen, die 180mm brauchste für das wendige Bike nicht und sie wirkt optisch zu fett.

Wenn keine Fox 36 (die würde ich ins SS bauen), dann eine 2010er Lyrik U-Turn mit bis zu 170mm.

PS: Und nimm direkt 2010er Gabeln, ausser du willst dich bei den 2009ern auch mit defekten Mission Control Einheiten rumärgern.


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

bleib beim ss !!!!!!!! 

wie tommy schon sagt  
 hätte dieses jahr auch fast ein gekauft von 08.


wir fahren auf alles ab   ich sogar auf RR


----------



## Paolo (27. Januar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bleib beim SS und pack dir die Totem Coil rein. Lass die 180mm, wie sie sind und freu dich.  Ist sicher das vielseitigere Bike von beiden. Und nen DH kann man damit auch runter fahren...
> 
> Wenn du mehr Richtung DH möchtest und alles drum herum nur zur Abwechslung machen willst, kauf dir nen Downhiller. Der Slopestyler/Freerider macht in der Luft und in Bikeparks absiets der DH Strecken sicher mehr Spass.



Ich denke auch das ich mit dem SS wohl richtig liege. Bei der Gabel gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander. 
Und DH Race werde ich mit jetzt 34 Jahren wohl auch nicht mehr anfangen. 



Oigi schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass man die Totem Coil auf 200mm traveln kann. Warum sollte man eine Lyrik dann nicht auf 170 mm traveln koennen. Aber ich wuerde an deiner Stelle gleich eine Totem einbauen. Das erspart spaetere Umbauten.
> 
> @all: Falls ihr irgendwo ein gutes Angebot fuer eine Totem Coil 1.5 seht...her damit. Ich will sie haben.



Die Lyrik gibt es 2010 sogar mit 170mm. Jedoch muss man da evtl. je nach Version mit diversen Einschränkungen bezüglich der Farbe und dem Steuerrohr machen. Aber da bin ich dran.




elmono schrieb:


> In das SS würde ich keine Totem packen, die 180mm brauchste für das wendige Bike nicht und sie wirkt optisch zu fett.
> 
> Wenn keine Fox 36 (die würde ich ins SS bauen), dann eine 2010er Lyrik U-Turn mit bis zu 170mm.
> 
> PS: Und nimm direkt 2010er Gabeln, ausser du willst dich bei den 2009ern auch mit defekten Mission Control Einheiten rumärgern.



Ja, das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht das die Totem zu dick auftragen könnte. Die Performance soll aber ja wohl wirklich gut sein.
Bei der Fox ist es einfach nur schade das es sie nur mit 160mm Federweg gibt. 170mm hätte ich halt eigentlich schon ganz gerne.
Wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung. 



Drakush schrieb:


> bleib beim ss !!!!!!!!
> 
> wie tommy schon sagt
> hätte dieses jahr auch fast ein gekauft von 08.
> ...



Hey, ein Rennrad habe ich auch. 
Können ja mal zusammen fahren. Aber bitte erst wenn es etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## Oigi (27. Januar 2010)

Darius und Rennrad, dass ich nicht lache. Das Ding waere doch in kuerzester Zeit hin.


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2010)

bei der Lyrik 2010 mit 170mm gibt es kein U-Turn, U-Turn ist nur in den Gabeln mit 160mm.
Die Lyrik ist wohl die bessere Wahl, wenn man mit dem Bike auf FR/Enduro-Touren fahren will. Die Totem ist auf langen Anstiegen die etwas unbequemere Wahl.
Beide sind Top Gabel und werden zuverlässig ihre Aufgabe erfüllen!

P.S. ... ob 160 oder 170mm Federweg, macht keinen spürbaren Unterschied, je nach Setup der Gabeln, wird man nichts davon merken.


----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> bei der Lyrik 2010 mit 170mm gibt es kein U-Turn, U-Turn ist nur in den Gabeln mit 160mm.



Hast Recht, hab ich verpennt.




Makke schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist wohl die bessere Wahl, wenn man mit dem Bike auf FR/Enduro-Touren fahren will. Die Totem ist auf langen Anstiegen die etwas unbequemere Wahl.
> Beide sind Top Gabel und werden zuverlässig ihre Aufgabe erfüllen!



Sehe ich genau so. Letzte Aussage allerdings nur bezogen auf die 2010er Modelle, oder auf 2009er mit neuem Innenleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2010)

Ich muss elmono zustimmen. Auf dem SS würde eine 160mm Gabel besser passen. Die dicken Standrohre der Totem sind zwar sehr nett, weil irre steif...aber passt nicht gut zum SS. 
Eine leichte Van RC2 würde ich persönlich dann der Lyrik vorziehen. Aber nur, weil ich die aus meinem Frosch kenne und die Gabel absolut sahnig funktioniert. Nie wieder Luft.  Nutzt den Federweg bis auf den letzten mm, schlägt nur bei roher Gewalt durch und spricht traumhaft an. Dazu geht sie schön linear durch den Federweg ohne durchzusacken.

Überlege halt trotzdem hauptsächlich wegen Steifigkeit mal eine Totem evtl. zu probieren und dann entweder zu behalten oder zurück zu rüsten. Aber kein Geld...und wenn wäre erstmal ne andere Bremse fällig.

Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen 10mm mehr oder weniger Federweg. Die Funktion der Gabel ist wichtiger, als 10mm...die du sowieso nicht merken wirst.


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

ihr kennt mich alle eben nicht   ich würde toll aussehen auf so nem RR  
 halten würde es oigi,da ich die straße nicht mehr verlassen würde


----------



## Oigi (27. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> halten würde es oigi,da ich die straße nicht mehr verlassen würde



wers glaubt , ohne Modder unterm Reifen kannst du doch gar nicht


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

war ja klar das ich dich nicht täuschen kann  

ich adrenalinjunkie würde es nicht mal einen tag ohne dreck und euch bekloppten brüdern aushalten


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

MORGEN HAB ICH WIEDER EINE ROCKMASCHIENE 

hat jemand noch ne zwischenhülse für den rahmen,damit ich den dämpfer nicht einbauen muß......kann eh kein fully mehr fahren also machen wa da ein starres draus


----------



## Asha'man (27. Januar 2010)

Cool, Teufelschlucht um 19 Uhr?


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

dafür brauch ich kein fully 

schaff ich nicht und kalt ist es auch 


breuchte nen lenker auf leih oder günstig !!!

31er klemme lowriser


----------



## Prolux (27. Januar 2010)

mein neues kleines schwarzes.


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

saubere arbeit kumpel  abba der vorbau 



thomas ich müsste mal an eure sattelsammlung


----------



## Prolux (27. Januar 2010)

wieso, ist doch nur 75mm und das bei meiner länge und dem kleinen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> breuchte nen lenker auf leih oder günstig !!!
> 
> 31er klemme lowriser



ich habe noch einen FSA XC 63cm kein Rise oder einen UMF Orange FR mit 3cm Rise und auf 680gekürzt

@Danny: ich habs ja schon gesagt, einfach nur schick!!!


----------



## Drakush (27. Januar 2010)

FSA XC   willst du mich umbringen 

die anderen schau ich mir an


----------



## Prolux (27. Januar 2010)

Shit, ich glaube meine Motion Control ist kappot! 
Will nicht mehr blockieren.


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Januar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> Shit, ich glaube meine Motion Control ist kappot!
> Will nicht mehr blockieren.  [/QUOTE
> 
> hab ich auch manchmal,bißchen fummeln,dann gehts wieder
> was ist eigentlich mit morgen,war da nicht was mit am baumarkt treffen?


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> Shit, ich glaube meine Motion Control ist kappot!
> Will nicht mehr blockieren.



verstell mit dem Imbus mal den Ansprechpunkt ... mal hin und her ... probieren!!!


----------



## Der Boulder (27. Januar 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit morgen,war da nicht was mit am baumarkt treffen?



ja, richtig. 18.oo Bauhaus Parkplatz
nur ich hab mal wieder was besseres vor.
eben bemerkt, das die Heizung leckt.:kotz:
halbes Wohnzimmer naß, Heizkörper durchgerostet.......


----------



## H-P (28. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> das erreichte mich heute morgen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die bauen dir da noch einen T-Träger dran, damit der Rahmen hält.


----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2010)

das wäre doch mal was


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2010)

*Sorry Leute aber ich muss die Tour heute Abend absagen!!!!*



Aber ich werde das nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffen. Tut mir leid!
Wird aber nachgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (28. Januar 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Aber ich werde das nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffen. Tut mir leid! Wird aber nachgeholt!


----------



## heiopei (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr schickes Radl, Danny


----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2010)




----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2010)

für ne kleine Französin gar nicht mal soooo schlecht...
Aber wie das so ist mit den kleinen Französinnen.... 
versprechen können sie viel wenn der Tag lang ist...


----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2010)

habe mir vorgenommen ihn dieses mal in 6 monaten klein zu kriegen


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2010)

eien schicke kleine französche Schl.... *ähm Sorry*
Schraub mal fertig zusammen ... dann komm ich mit der Flasche Sekt vorbei und dann wird getauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2010)

dauert noch ein paar tage/wochen


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> dauert noch ein paar tage/wochen



Warum? ist Dir das Werkzeug ausgegangen?


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2010)

Findest du das Verhältnis von 180mm zu 0mm Federweg harmonisch?


----------



## Drakush (28. Januar 2010)

HA HA  

werkzeug ist alle steuersatz muß rein und der antrieb fehlt noch

180 zu 0 hab ich noch nicht getestet.fahre aber im moment auf 160 zu 0


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> HA HA
> 
> werkzeug ist alle steuersatz muß rein und der antrieb fehlt noch
> 
> 180 zu 0 hab ich noch nicht getestet.fahre aber im moment auf 160 zu 0



Und was fehlt noch?

Ich dachte, du hast alles?


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

SW+Shifter  x9 oder x0  und DH-Kase.
Sattelstütze und Klemme.Dann rollt es.

schön langsam.muß jetzt am we 3 zusammen schrauben


----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2010)

Fetter Schlitten, Alter ...der Rahmen scheint ja nun an den entsprechenden Stellen verstaerkt zu sein.

Um das fahrbereit zu machen musst du doch ein anderes opfern oder nicht?

Mir fehlt nur noch Gabel und Steuersatz...sollte aber alles bis mitte naechster Woche da sein. freu freu


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

um  das aufzubauen,muß ich 3 opfern  

hab also ab nächste woche 3 mal 3/4 bike  

der hat vorn ein neues gusset bekommen. ob es jetzt mehr hällt weiß der teufel der auf mich wartet


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Geil, gefällt mir sehr gut. Sogar besser, als der alte Rahmen.  Behalten, aufbauen, wo gemma fahren? 

Sattel hab ich nur noch den Oxygen. Ist dem SLR ähnlich von der Form, nur schwerer. Alles andere ist verbaut.


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

seh ich mir an das ding. zu not muß anke sich entlich entscheiden   frauen  

das ding bekommt nur ein kettenblatt,also schon mal keine tour tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Willste dich wirklich so einschränken damit? 

Ich hab bei Anke den Überblick verloren welche Sättel sie jetzt hat. Ich glaub die sind alle montiert, bis auf einer der uns nicht gehört...sondern vom Radladen zum ausprobieren ausgeliehen ist. Nur probiert sie denn nie aus. Sollten wir mal zurück geben...falls der nicht schon zurück gegeben ist?! Ich weiss es ned.


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

sie hat meinen auf dem lapierre    wieviele sie noch hat ,keine ahnung...ist doch deine frau  

für die endurotouren hab ich was starres  
für dirt das rocky und commencal für FR,DH und Parks


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Ach du ********, Kerle das ist die pure Dekadenz! 

Ich denk den hat sie dir abgekauft? Na dann müsst ihr das unter euch ausmachen. Ansonsten kannste, wie gesagt noch den Oxygen haben. Ich find den sogar ganz gut. Musste aber einem Brooks weichen auf dem Alltagsradl.

Ok, dann müssen wir mit dem Ding halt nach Belgien.  Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

nach belgien nehm ich das rocky  

wie das mit den frauen so ist,hat sie sich noch nicht endschieden 


dekadent wäre es ,wenn ich noch ne reine DH maschiene hätte 

das ist im moment die grundausstattung


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Hehe, verstehe. 

Wo willst du mit dem Ding denn dann fahren???


----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2010)

Ich waere fuer So den 7.2. nach Belgien fahren...will dann auch mein neues Gefaehrt testen. Eher schaffe ich das leider nicht.


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

kenne da so ein paar nette spots,wo sich das mini wohl fühlen wird  


7.2..................dabei


----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe das NOX auch


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

7.2. ist super! 

Da freu ich mich jetzt schon mal vor! Ziel: Mittlerer Drop (ich weiss der ist Pipi...aber der hat einmal sehr weh getan...sowas merke ich mir...ich spring mittlerweile größere Dinger runter) und der vorletzte Double. 

Ansonsten Absprungtechnik und Landung verbessern. Und ein paar Northshore-Balken fahren, wenn die fahrbar sind...

Wie lang ist denn noch bis zum 7.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

zum landen üben geb ich dir das rocky   mit 180mm kann jeder landen


----------



## Asha'man (29. Januar 2010)

Von mir aus.  Dürfte an den Doubles kaum nen Unterschied machen, so weeeiiich wie ich lande. *kicher* *prust* *laber*


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

so weich wie ein sack kartoffeln,wenn er zu boden fällt 


so nen komischen dirtsattel hat keiner von euch über oder ?


----------



## tdn8 (29. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> so nen komischen dirtsattel hat keiner von euch über oder ?



Nö, aber ich hätt' hier 'nen ehemaligen Sattel vom Oigi...  Nimm denn doch wieder an dich. Und wenn der dir so gaaar nicht passen tut, würd ich 'nen glücklichen Abnehmer kennen! *hihi*   
Ansonsten hätte ich noch 'nen stylischen Lynx  für lau und 'nen Specialized Windie in schmal zum Testen hier.  Letzteren allerdings nur dann, wenn dir der aller erste ganz oben nicht paßt bzw ich grad nicht auch fahren möchte.


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

icke brauch nur einen für den tourer und ein fürn dirter

solande der nicht rosa ist, wird der schon passen  

mein kleiner knackiger hintern passt auf fast alle sättel


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2010)

Hihi, Sattelpietz mit Gruppenkuscheln, aber ohne Anfassen 

@ Drakusch: ich glaube im Laden liegt noch ein gebrauchter Dirtsattel........

in Roooosa/Weiss......

X9 Schaltwerk... hab ich eben im Laden noch drei Stück in der Schublade gesehen.... 


@ Oigi...  war heute ein wenig wuschig... sorry, wenn Du dich was "stehengelassen" gefühlt hast.   
Ausserdem... warum hast Du den silbernen Spacer nicht mitgenommen????
So wie der aussah kann man dafür kein Geld mehr verlangen...

Ich schaue morgen früh noch mal nach, ob ich bei den anderen Steuersätzen und im hinteren Lager noch was finde. Hast Du hier im IBC schon mal gesucht?
1,5 is halt nicht so häufig! 
Oder ich schau nach, ob ich bis Dienstag einen Satz 1,5" Spacer bekommen kann. 



Dreckige Trails.... neeeeee, vor meinem Boardurlaub mach ich keinen Bikepark mehr unsicher... danach gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2010)

@Stefan: Mach dir keine Gedanken...war schon ok so. Du hast dich um Kunden gekümmert, das geht vor.

Ich möchte fürs erste etwa 30 mm mit Spacern überbrücken um nach und nach die richtige Position zu finden. Deshalb dachte ich an ein ganzes Paket 5/10/15 mm. Srefan versucht nächste Woche auch noch welche zu orgsnisieren.

Danke schonmal

Oigi


----------



## Drakush (29. Januar 2010)

da spricht wieder der kaufman aus ihm 


wenn es mein konto wieder zu lässt komm ich mal rum


----------



## aelx (30. Januar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> Shit, ich glaube meine Motion Control ist kappot!
> Will nicht mehr blockieren.


Besser als der an meinem Hardtail, der will nichmehr aus dem blockiertem Zustand raus... naja ist jetzt eingeschickt.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2010)

hmmm ... was habt ihr denn für Technik im Einsatz?


----------



## Drakush (30. Januar 2010)

Planänderung :









noch ne weiße pedale und ne vernünftige 10mm stahlachse.
wollte den sattel erst fürs mini nehmen, aber das ist mir dann alles zu weiß


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2010)

Waaaaas ... du hast einen Plan? ... und den hast Du geändert ... ??? 
also das Rocky bleibt ... und der frische Franzose auch ... und das 08/15-Hardtail auch ... oder wie, oder was ... ????


----------



## Drakush (30. Januar 2010)

vorsicht kumpel.....nix  08/15-Hardtail

das ist höchste taiwanesische ingenieurskunst 
und für das geld hatte ich noch nie so nen guten rahmen 


JA ES BLEIBT ALLES!


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Januar 2010)

hat doch bestimmt einer lust morgen vormittag 2-3 stunden im grafenberger richtung erkrath zu fahren?


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2010)

mal sehen ... muss das noch mit dem Koalitionspartner klären


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2010)

Mhh, prinzipiell sogar große Lust. Aber morgen ist schon Klettern verabredet. 

Heute war tolles Wetter. Aber wir mussten vormittags inne Stadt und hatten zu Hause zu tun...aufräumen(!). Blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (30. Januar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Waaaaas ... du hast einen Plan? ... und den hast Du geändert ... ???


Der ist gut, Makke!     

Also, Jung, sach, wann brauchste deinen "Oigi-Sattel", dann komm wa mal rum.  Is doch klar, daß du den erstmal wieder bekommst. 
Ja, Tommy, du liest richtig.  ...kann ja nicht angehn, daß Darius den Weg zu uns schon im volltrunkenen Zustand finden würde, und wir zu ihm noch nicht mal vollnüchtern.


----------



## aelx (30. Januar 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hat doch bestimmt einer lust morgen vormittag 2-3 stunden im grafenberger richtung erkrath zu fahren?



Wann und wo willst du los?


----------



## Drakush (30. Januar 2010)

@tdn8:


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2010)

wann seid ihr in der Halle? ... mal sehen, vielleicht komme(n) ich(wir) wal vorbei


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2010)

Werden schon gegen 12-12:30 Uhr da sein. Dann für 2-3h. Evtl. länger.

Beim Darek können wir dann gleich die Kiste tunen. Dann kann er noch schneller hier im Forum schreiben.


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2010)

Na, was machen die "Cliffhanger"?????
War bei dem Wetter sicher ne gute Alternative....


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2010)

man-oh-man ... auf den Straßen in NRW sind heute eher Schlittschuhe als Autos zu empfehlen ...


----------



## Oigi (1. Februar 2010)

Moin,

hat einer von euch evtl. ein defektes, ausgelutschtes Shimano-Schaltwerk rumliegen was er nicht mehr benoetigt? Ich habe gestern festgestellt das mein schoenes XTR am Hardtail ganz schoen gelitten hat. Deshalb brauche ich ein altes zum ausschlachten.

Oigi


----------



## S.F. (2. Februar 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat einer von euch evtl. ein defektes, ausgelutschtes Shimano-Schaltwerk rumliegen was er nicht mehr benoetigt? Ich habe gestern festgestellt das mein schoenes XTR am Hardtail ganz schoen gelitten hat. Deshalb brauche ich ein altes zum ausschlachten.
> 
> Oigi



Welches Gebrechen plagt denn Dein XTR?
Hab noch so manches Teil rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (3. Februar 2010)

Ja biken wird in den nächsten Wochen noch was schwer. Mein Canyon hol ich am Samstag ab, und da wird das Wetter wohl immernoch nich viel besser sein. 

Aber bald ist Frühling!


----------



## Oigi (3. Februar 2010)

Stefan, die Bowdenzug-Einstellschraube bzw. dieses Plastikteil ist floeten gegangen und die Platte, die direkten Kontakt zum Schaltauge hat und mit einem Sprengring am Schaltwerksbolzen befestigt ist. Ueber die man auch die Neigung des Schaltwerks einstellt. Die ist verbogen und angerissen.


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Stefan, die Bowdenzug-Einstellschraube bzw. dieses Plastikteil ist floeten gegangen und die Platte, die direkten Kontakt zum Schaltauge hat und mit einem Sprengring am Schaltwerksbolzen befestigt ist. Ueber die man auch die Neigung des Schaltwerks einstellt. Die ist verbogen und angerissen.



Vorschlag: Du bekommst am Samstag mein XT Schaltwerk. Dann haben wir Zeit nach der Platte zu fahnden. Wenn sich das ein Zerrissenes Shimano-Schaltwerk findet, können wir das ausschlachten.
Das Plastikteil findet sich sicher dann auch irgendwo.


----------



## Drakush (3. Februar 2010)

so ein plastik teil hab ich da  
vielleicht sogar die passende halterplatte


----------



## Oigi (3. Februar 2010)

Das Schaltwerk funktioniert ja und ich bin ja Ewigkeiten so gefahren. Aber wenn ich mein schoenes neues altes Hardtail wieder fit mache, kann ich auch gleich alle defekten Teile (eigentlich nur das Schaltwerk) wieder fit machen. Es ist ja kein Aufwand. Nur die Teile sind halt einzeln nicht zu bekommen. Deshalb muss ich auf ausgelutschte Teile zureuckgreifen. 
Ich bringe das Schaltwerk einfach mal mit.


----------



## Drakush (3. Februar 2010)

bring mit am samstag. ich hab noch ein paar alte shimano sw rumliegen.irgend was wird schon passen.sebi hat auch noch ne kiste voll alten mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2010)

*WICHTIG: ebay-Auktion puschen für einen guten Zweck KLICK*


----------



## H-P (3. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> *WICHTIG: ebay-Auktion puschen für einen guten Zweck KLICK*




Ich habe im Moment ein paar Motorradteile in der Bucht, die könnt ihr auch puschen...ist auch für´n guten Zweck.
Ansonsten lieg ich flach, nach zwei Jahren mal wieder eine leichte Influenza.


----------



## Drakush (3. Februar 2010)

ich hab auch noch   und der zweck....oho.....davon fang ich erst garnicht an

influenza   hört sich an wie ne geisteskrankheit
grippe und flitzekacke auf deutsch.......für das fußvolk

so ne mineralöl für die schwulen shimano bremsen hat niemand zufällig?
die müssen auch immer was anderes haben, wie die anderen hersteller


----------



## H-P (3. Februar 2010)

@ Drakush, Flitzekacke kannste streichen, bleibt Grippe und Geisteskrank.


----------



## Drakush (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

dann schreib ich das hier auch nochmal rein.

sonntag sind filthys angesagt.  bis jetzt sind es :

Thomas + Anke
Oigi + icke

wäre schön wenn sich noch jemand findet.

gruß


----------



## Cry_for_death (5. Februar 2010)

verdammt, ich wollt da auch unbedingt mal hin. steck aber grad in der klausurphase... gegen ende februar würd ich mich tierisch freuen


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2010)

bin nicht dabei!


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

schade!!! aber ich weiß ja wieso


----------



## Elfchen (5. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> dann schreib ich das hier auch nochmal rein.
> 
> sonntag sind filthys angesagt.  bis jetzt sind es :
> 
> ...



Egal was für Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Jaaaaaaaa!   Fillltthhhyyy mit Darius und Oigi!!!   

@Makke: Schad. Beim nächsten Mal hoffe ich. 

Hoffe es regnet/schneit nicht.

@Elfe: Bei fast jedem Wetter. Wenn's heftig regnen/schneien soll eher nicht. Kommense mit, freuen wir uns.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Sieht erstmal gut aus: http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...Lanklaar/md5/15cf3065cb4e245be69ef4a6b35f16c3


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

wetter ist super


----------



## Oigi (5. Februar 2010)

Bei wetter.com siehts nicht so gut aus. Bis Sa trocken und am So Regen...mal sehen.


----------



## Prolux (5. Februar 2010)

ich würde auch mitkommen wollen, brauche aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

wetter.com bitte 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=BE0LI0042

mist. wo kriegen wir dich jetzt unter.  vielleicht bekomm ich den caddy von sebi. dann ist das kein ding mehr.

vielleicht bei thomas zu not ?????


----------



## tdn8 (5. Februar 2010)

Haaaach.... Jungens..... hmmm... hat denn jemand mal nachgefragt, wieviel Schnee noch im Park liegt?! *nachausredensuch*  

Hmm... ist mein Rahmen nun 'nen Totalschaden oder nicht????????! Ich glaub, ich nehm mein altes cooles Bike. 

Elfchen!!! Komm mit, dann krieg ich mich besser aufgerafft.  Selbst bei schlechtem Wetter, wenn man dann endlich mal draußen ist, macht's ja Spaaahaaß, aber bis dahin... *hehe*


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

schau doch mal in den filthy fred 


wieso totalschaden liebchen ?????


----------



## tdn8 (5. Februar 2010)

Sacht der Fachhändler. Dellen in hydrogeformten Rahmen sind lebensgefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

und wer war es jetzt schuld.  die lieferservice. oder hat der verkäufer das verschwiegen


----------



## tdn8 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich tippe eher auf hermes.


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Februar 2010)

Sind die Filthys Schneefrei?
Allaska hab gerade von Styles gelesen, der Weisse Mist is weg.

Werd Sa oder So da sein. Wann genau muss ich noch mit meiner Regierung abklären.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

da muß man aber doch was machen können!!! 

ja jochen sind se


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2010)

@tdn8 ... fag mal jemanden der sich mit sowas auskennt ... und zwar den Hersteller ... als 2. Meinung.
Eine Delle ist an sich keine große Sache ... zumal du keine >80kg hast und keine 3m-Drops springst.


----------



## Der_Markus (5. Februar 2010)

Hey, ich würd mich gern am Sonntag nach Belgien anschließen und kann nen Kombi anbieten in dem noch Platz für 1 Person + Rad ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

sauber!! aber nur wernn du danny mit nimmst


----------



## Prolux (5. Februar 2010)

das hört sich doch gut an, und die Spritkosten sind auch nicht so hoch als wenn man alleine fährt. Liegt D`dorf überhaupt auf deinem Weg, Markus ?


----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Also der Rahmen ist meiner Meinung nach Top in Ordnung. Zumal Anke kein Schwergewicht ist, wie Markus schon sagt. Aber ich würde ihn auch selber so fahren. Anke ist halt jetzt verunsichert...
Man müsste mal jemanden fragen der sich wirklich auskennt, aber unabhängig ist. Das ist beim Händler und Hersteller schwierig. Die wollen nen Rahmen verticken und müssen mit Aussagen sehr vorsichtig sein (sonst Haftbar). Letzten Endes steckt man im Material nicht drin...

Anke ich nehm dich und das Spicy mit. Wenn du das Stevens benutzen möchtest, dann schau, wie du das per Post dahin bekommst.    Im ernst....das passt schon. Reden wir heute abend nochmal drüber. Das letzte Wort hast du (ich muss das sagen...sonst bekomm ich die Hölle heiss gemacht). 

Bei uns passt nur sehr schwierig jemand drittes mit rein. Dachträger ist auch keine Option, weil die breiten Reifen kaum reinpassen. Zur Not müssten wir das probieren. Prinzipiell fahre ich lieber zu dritt, aber mit dem Dachträger ist das bisschen doof. Und ins Auto bekomm ich nur 2 Personen + 2 Räder.

Schön, dass wird ja ne nette Truppe am Sonntag!! *freu*

@Jochen: Die Regierung nimmste mit und dann sehen wir uns Sonntag.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

liebelein die jungs haben recht 

ich dürfte mich da nicht drauf setzen  aber bei dir sollte das absolut kein thema sein.


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2010)

Bild machen ... Importeur/Hersteller anschreiben und warten was die zu sagen haben. Dann weißte bescheid.
Ansonsten würde ich das Rad erst mal fahren, Alu kündigt zum Glück Probleme in der Regel mit Geräuschen an!


----------



## S.F. (5. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Bild machen ... Importeur/Hersteller anschreiben und warten was die zu sagen haben. Dann weißte bescheid.
> Ansonsten würde ich das Rad erst mal fahren, Alu kündigt zum Glück Probleme in der Regel mit Geräuschen an!



Nächste Alternative: ihr kommt Samstag auch zum Kaffee und lasst einen "Fachmann" ein Auge riskieren....


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2010)

... oder so ...


----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Dem Darius würde ich das Rad so nicht geben...und auch nicht, wenn der Rahmen top in Ordnung wäre.   

Das Problem mit den Hersteller/Händlern ist auch, dass die sich nicht haftbar machen möchten. Wenn die sagen es ist ok und es passiert doch was...

Ich mach mir natürlich Sorgen, um das Wohl meiner Freundin. Aber bei den zwei kleinen Dellen kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass es bei ihrer Fahrweise der Rahmen plötzlich bricht...vor allem ohne Vorankündigung, wie Risse oder Knarzen...oder ohne das er sich vorher an der belasteten Stelle verbiegt. Aber wie gesagt, man steckt nicht drin im Material. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt einem aber auch kein neuer Rahmen. Siehe mein gebrochenes Tretlager oder der Rahmen von Darius.

@Stefan: Gut machen wir, wenn wir nicht klettern gehen. Steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Dem Darius würde ich das Rad so nicht geben...und auch nicht, wenn der Rahmen top in Ordnung wäre.




das kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen   fahre doch ganz normen FR


----------



## Der_Markus (5. Februar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an, und die Spritkosten sind auch nicht so hoch als wenn man alleine fährt. Liegt D`dorf überhaupt auf deinem Weg, Markus ?



Das passt schon, treffen wir uns denn dann alle in D´dorf? Und wenn ja wo?

Wetter.com sagt das es trocken bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (5. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> das kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen   fahre doch ganz normen FR



Kerle du kannst meine Fahrräder immer fahren. 

@Markus: Ne, nur wenn jemand abgeholt werden muss. Man trifft sich in Belgien...ist am einfachsten. Hast du ein Navi? Ansonsten doch Kolonne.


----------



## Drakush (5. Februar 2010)

in der regel fährt jeder zu hause los und wir treffen uns da. 

ich würde jetzt einfach mal 11 uhr parkplatz sagen.

wir können uns auch auf dem rastplatz der a52 treffen.

kommt nach der ausfahrt schiefbahn/willich

thomas   bald hab ich meins fertig


----------



## Der_Markus (5. Februar 2010)

Ich muss mal sehen ob mein Navi Belgien kennt.
@Prolux schick mit mal Deine Adresse per PM damit ich weiß wo ich Dich abhole!
Allerdings muss ich Dich vorwarnen, bei mir im Auto läuft nur Rock und Metal...


/ hatte ich befürchtet, das Navi kennt nur DACH...
Werd mir die Tour mal ausdrucken, ich hoffe Prolux kann mich dann hinleiten. Ich war aber auch schon mal da, von daher komme ich da schon irgendwie hin...


----------



## Prolux (5. Februar 2010)

@ Markus,
PN ist geschickt.

Grüße Danny


----------



## Drakush (6. Februar 2010)

dann treffen wir uns auf dem rastplatz a52. 
über das kaarster kreuz,an der ausfahrt schiefbahn vorbei. ca. 1 km später kommt der RP .

10:15 sind wir da und warten auf euch


----------



## Der_Markus (6. Februar 2010)

Super, alles klar, wir werden da sein!


----------



## Prolux (6. Februar 2010)

fahre gleich zu CS. Wer noch?


----------



## Makke (6. Februar 2010)

werde evt nachher mal kurz rumkommen ... hab die Hütte voll Leute und muss hier heute etwas Feingefühl anwenden ;-)


----------



## Elfchen (6. Februar 2010)

Elfe raus. Krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (6. Februar 2010)

Willkommen im Club, Elfchen! Gute Besserung...


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Februar 2010)

Heute war es mal wieder sehr fett bei styles. Könnt euch auf nen schönen Tag morgen freuen!


----------



## Asha'man (7. Februar 2010)

Mist, hatten so Bock auf Filthys. 

Mussten noch Auto ausladen von gestern (waren wir abends zugebenermassen zu faul zu), dann wollte ein Nachbar noch was...dann schnell Räder einladen...Froggy reifen Platt...schlauch getauscht...aufgepumpt...Ventil kaputt??? Argh....dann anderen Schlauch geflickt dett und jenes...wir waren erst um kurz nach 12 Uhr Abfahrbereit und Brötchen hätten wir auch keine mehr bekommen. 

Sind dann kurzentschlossen nach Glüder. War auch sehr cool...allerdings war die Ausrüstung nicht 100% passend...nuja ging scho.  Fullface war bei dem Schnee da auf jeden Fall nicht falsch. Da liegen noch lockere 20-30cm! 
Einmal zu dem tollen DH richtung Witwenmacher (aber irgendwann rechts anstatt geradeaus) hoch -> 45 min. schieben. 
Sind dann die Absätze, etc. mehrmals gefahren. Anke hat's drauf! 
Fotos folgen. Lieber wären wir mit euch in Belgien gewesen...aber Glüder war auch lustig...


----------



## Drakush (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## S.F. (7. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht! Sehe schon, ihr habt mal wieder alles gegeben!!!
Ich habe dafür ein wenig im Schnee gespielt


----------



## Makke (7. Februar 2010)

@Darius ... alter Poser!!!!

@Thomas ... Du bist ein wahres Organisationstalent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (7. Februar 2010)

Wo hast du die Bilder gefunden? Über die Filthy-Seite geht irgendwie grad nix...


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2010)

@makke:    

@Asha´man: 

@Oigi: genau da  gestern abend


----------



## Prolux (8. Februar 2010)

@ Makke,
war eine gute Entscheidung den Rahmen zu kaufen. Wie sieht es denn die Woche bei Dir aus mit biken?

Grüße Danny


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Thomas ... Du bist ein wahres Organisationstalent!



Nunja, ich wills gar nicht abstreiten. Hast recht. Ich muss das mal hinbekommen. Zum nächsten gemeinsamen Biken ist das Auto am Abend vorher vorbereitet und umgebaut. Alle Sachen gepackt. Schuhe liegen bereit, damit ich sie nicht vergessen kann, etc. 

Hätten echt Bock auf Filthys gehabt. Glüder war zwar auch ok, aber Filthys mit der großen Gruppe ist unschlagbar. 

Wir arbeiten dran, versprochen. Nervt uns ja selber.

@Darius: Coole Haltung!  Jefällt ma. Jeht ab!


----------



## H-P (8. Februar 2010)

@ Darius, Haltungsnote = 10 ...ich hoffe die Landung war wie gewohnt butterweich und keine Telemarklandung.


----------



## JaSon78 (8. Februar 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

Respekt Darius!

Hab mir zur Auswahl verschiedene Casco Viper MX mit Kinnbügel bestellt.

Hab jetzt noch 2 neue Helme übrig: 
1x M (52-57 cm) in schwarz-matt mit Kinnbügel und 
1x L (58-62 cm) in camoflage mit Kinnbügel 

Falls jemand einen für 125 Euro haben möchte, bitte bis Donnerstag bei mir melden und in Düsseldorf abholen - den Rest schicke ich am Freitag zurück.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## JaSon78 (9. Februar 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,

fährt heute abend jemand die Dienstagsrunde als Nightride?

Start 18.30 Uhr Ecke Graf-Recke/Ernst-Poensgen?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Februar 2010)

hi,bin noch unschlüssig,weil längere zeit nicht gefahren,
daher kondi-mäßig eher mau.aber für grafenberger würds reichen.
kannst ja mal schauen ob ich um 18.30 da bin,falls nicht,bretter durch.


----------



## JaSon78 (9. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Also allein hätte ich keinen Bock. . .können sonst auch etwas später losfahren.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2010)

Mein Leben besteht unter der Woche nur noch aus Aufstehen, Arbeiten, Abendessen, Schlafen. Wenn sich das nicht bald ändert, brauch ich nen neuen Job.  Stresslevel ist mir momentan deutlich zu hoch, Arbeit nicht mehr effektiv...nunja...jammern hilft nicht.

Bin deshalb leider raus.  Möchte aber bald wieder regelmässig an der Dienstagsrunde teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (9. Februar 2010)

OK - gehe nun offline und bleibe zu Hause.
Werd Mittwoch morgen 2 h fahren.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## tdn8 (9. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Bild machen ... Importeur/Hersteller anschreiben und warten was die zu sagen haben. Dann weißte bescheid.
> Ansonsten würde ich das Rad erst mal fahren, Alu kündigt zum Glück Probleme in der Regel mit Geräuschen an!



 Hab den Hersteller angeschrieben, mit einem Mix aus Französisch und Englisch, wenn Se mich verstehn, berichte ich mal, was die dazu sagen.  
Ansonsten: Es fuhr sich ganz gut am Sonntag, in Glüder. *hmpf* War aber mal super für mich, ohne Gruppenstress Sektionsfahren zu machen. Sind immer wieder hochgekrakselt, bis kaum mehr Schnee da war.  



S.F. schrieb:


> Nächste Alternative: ihr kommt Samstag auch zum Kaffee und lasst einen "Fachmann" ein Auge riskieren....



Danke, sehr gerne, allerdings ging's leider ned letzten Samstag.


----------



## S.F. (9. Februar 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Hab den Hersteller angeschrieben, mit einem Mix aus Französisch und Englisch, wenn Se mich verstehn, berichte ich mal, was die dazu sagen.
> Ansonsten: Es fuhr sich ganz gut am Sonntag, in Glüder. *hmpf* War aber mal super für mich, ohne Gruppenstress Sektionsfahren zu machen. Sind immer wieder hochgekrakselt, bis kaum mehr Schnee da war.
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, jetzt warten wir eh erst einmal, was der Hersteller so aus dem Englisch/Französisch macht... ich drücke die Daumen. 
Diese Woche habe ich ohnehin keine Zeit.

Mal noch was anderes... hat noch jemand Einzelteile von Marzocchi oder defekte Gabeln rumliegen?

Benötige für meine Bastelorgien noch das ein oder andere Marzocci-Innenleben... z.B. Dämpferkartuschen oder ETA / ATA Kartuschen bis 2007.
Defekte Gabeln gehen auch.
Alles zwischen MX Pro/Comp, Marathon S, SL, XC oder Z1 Modelle und zwischen 100 und 130mm Federweg.


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2010)

@Stefan ... Du könntest evt meine MX-Comp ETA haben ... 

evt würde ich morgen eine Runde drehen, genau kann ich das noch nicht sagen.


----------



## KultFAN (9. Februar 2010)

N´Abend zusammen,
sorry passt nicht ganz hier rein...bin die Tage in Düsseldorf Hafen unterwegs...kann man da Biken?

 Gibts da gute Ecken?! Street etc..!!


----------



## S.F. (9. Februar 2010)

@Makke: ich dachte, wir machen da ne gemeinsame Session draus???
Eigentlich wäre mir ein übriggebliebenes Innenleben lieber... beobachte da gerade was in der Bucht...


@Kultfan: 
Sicherlich! Der Hafen, Rheinturm, Landtag und neues Stadttor geben sicher was für ne kleine Streetsession her...  Die Pförtner am Landtag mögen aber keine Biker 
Allerdings siehts hier gerade eher ein wenig nach Skilanglauf aus... es schneit...


----------



## Makke (11. Februar 2010)

Liebe Narren und Närrinenenenen *tataaa*
es ist mal wieder höchste Zeit
das man allen zeigt
was man mit Allehol so tuen kann
drumm hört Euch meine Worte an.
Nun mache was was am Besten ist
und wenn Ihr Euch auch nur verpisst.
Drumm pack ich meine sieben Sachen
und geh im Wald was bessres machen!

In diesem Sinne eine paar schöne närrische Tage,
ich komm  wieder, keine Frage
(aber erst wenn der $chei$$ vorbei ist)


----------



## KultFAN (11. Februar 2010)

hä hä hä


----------



## Asha'man (11. Februar 2010)

Karneval ist super!!!! Ich liiieeebbbeeee Karneval. Da ist Montag der Wald schön leer. Gemma biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (11. Februar 2010)

...und ick schoen voll...:kotz:


----------



## H-P (11. Februar 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> ...und ick schoen voll...:kotz:


 
Verkleidest du dich wieder als Rastaman.


----------



## Elfchen (11. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Karneval ist super!!!! Ich liiieeebbbeeee Karneval. Da ist Montag der Wald schön leer. Gemma biken?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Wasn mit Sonntag?


----------



## Asha'man (11. Februar 2010)

Sonntag geht in Ordnung. Wo möchtest du denn? Grevenbroich, GWood, Glüder, Teufelsschlucht mit Cappucino bei uns....alles ist möglich. Altenberg muss jemand guiden.


----------



## Elfchen (11. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Sonntag geht in Ordnung. Wo möchtest du denn? Grevenbroich, GWood, Glüder, Teufelsschlucht mit Cappucino bei uns....alles ist möglich. Altenberg muss jemand guiden.



Hm wenn Du mich so fragst, Grevenbroich (Halde?) und Teufelsschlucht (was auch immer das ist) klingt gut. Kenn ich nämlich nicht 
Sonst nehm ich aber auch GWood


----------



## Paolo (11. Februar 2010)

So, mein Bike sollte in ca. 2 Wochen bei mir sein. Nach dem Aufbau werde ich dann zu euch stoßen. 
Freu mich schon. Nur einen Fullface Helm und Protektoren muss ich mir dann noch zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (13. Februar 2010)

@Elfchen: Mir egal. Wir können hier in der Teufelsschlucht bischen droppen üben. Gibt die ein oder andere nette Sache, aber nichts spektakuläres. Nach 1-2h haben wir hier alles durch. 

Grevenbroich ginge auch. Wobei die DHs dort recht steil und bei der Witterung glatt sind. Weiss nicht, ob dir das liegt. Ich mag sie.  Und im Indianertal kann man sonst auch noch bischen droppen und hüpfen üben.

Ansonsten war Glüder letzten Sonntag noch ganz toll. Aber auch nicht ohne bei Schnee. 

Wir machen alles mit morgen.


----------



## Elfchen (14. Februar 2010)

Danke für heute  war schön mal wieder auf Bike zu sitzen.
Ich lass mir auch Reifen an die Beine schrauben... dann leg ich mich nicht so oft hin  das Knie tut ganz schön weh...


----------



## Drakush (14. Februar 2010)

wo waren wa denn?


----------



## Elfchen (15. Februar 2010)

bei den beiden an der Teufelsschlucht. Hab seit 6 Wochen nich mehr aufm bike gesessen... war cool


----------



## tdn8 (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, des war schön, schön schneeig.  Freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit dir. 

Wie geht's deinem Knie denn heute??!


----------



## Asha'man (15. Februar 2010)

@Darius: Krasses Pferd!  Bis später vielleicht.


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Februar 2010)

Heyho helau  
ich suche ne mitfahrgelegenheit für samstag den 27.2. also übernächstes wochenende. 

Ziel: Egal
Wetter: Egal 

würe mich sehr über etwas ausserhalb von gerresheim freuen


----------



## tdn8 (15. Februar 2010)

Mega-Mooonster-hübsches "Pferd". 
Wär "cool", wenn's nachher paßt mit der Teufelsschlucht.


----------



## Elfchen (15. Februar 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Ja, des war schön, schön schneeig.  Freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit dir.
> 
> Wie geht's deinem Knie denn heute??!



Dem gehts ok. Mir nicht. War gestern doch noch feiern


----------



## Drakush (15. Februar 2010)

hat doch geklappt  

hiha...







fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2010)

hat das krasse Pferd schon einen Namen? 
... ich hätte einen: Schneeflittchen


----------



## Drakush (15. Februar 2010)

nee nen nahmen nicht.

aber die mission 2010 heißt : 

kleinkriegen in 6 monaten  will ja zum nächsten jahr noch ein neues bekommen


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2010)

mach doch sowas nicht ... ist doch ein richtig schickes Teil!!!


----------



## Drakush (15. Februar 2010)

das muß es ab !!!  

sonst kauf ich mir 3 mal im jahr ein Mc Kenzie DH  oder wie dir dinger heißen.
bei 3 stück im jahr ist es immer noch billiger als nur der rahmen da oben


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Februar 2010)

jemand lust auf dienstagsrunde heute.könnte für einige monate
das letzte mal auf schnee sein.


----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2010)

mal sehen, habe heute noch ein paar Sachen auf dem Plan stehen ... Interesse wäre aber da!


----------



## Asha'man (16. Februar 2010)

Hey war mal wieder sehr lustig gestern im Wald. 

Irgendwie erstaunlich, dass die Teufelsschlucht immer noch Spass macht.  Schnee ist aber auch ne prima Abwechslung. Merkt man aber auch in den Beinen.

@Darius: Das bleibt hoffentlich ganz das Dingen. Wäre auch viieeell zu schade.  Jetzt haben wir doch noch vergessen dir dne Kühler mit zu geben.
@nature: Bock hätte ich. Werde es aber wohl nicht schaffen. Arbeite im Moment zu viel. Falls doch melde ich mich nochmal gegen 17 Uhr hier.


----------



## Drakush (16. Februar 2010)

ich habe nicht vor es zu schonen  
ein bei 200 abgeriegelter 911 turbo macht auch kein spaß


----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2010)

ich werde das heute nicht schaffen, meine Frau kommt heute später ... und die Kleine kann ich nicht alleine lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (16. Februar 2010)

Bin auch raus.  War leider abzusehen bei mir.


----------



## Drakush (17. Februar 2010)

der schnee muß nur noch weg


----------



## Oigi (17. Februar 2010)

Du hast echt ne schoene Aussicht...


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2010)

jaja ... das nenne ich mal ein stilvoll eingerichtetes Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Asha'man (17. Februar 2010)

Seeehr schick.  Wie zur Hölle hältst du die so sauber? Jedesmal putzen? 

Ich kann dir Wandreifenhalter für 26" aus Bambus empfehlen.


----------



## Drakush (17. Februar 2010)

@Oigi: 
@Makke: Schlafzimmer  Muß sie aber runter stellen.kann so schlecht einschlafen wenn das zeug da steht  
@Asha`man: nach jedem ritt  habe nur die wand mit den fenstern,da passen sie nicht hin.an die große grüne wand kommt nicht ein loch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (17. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bikesammlung, jetzt brauchste noch eine CC Feile


----------



## Drakush (17. Februar 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!   ne DH maschiene   und ein RR


----------



## Prolux (17. Februar 2010)

wieso RR? wegen der legalen Beinrasur oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Drakush (17. Februar 2010)

nee. wollte den zaun mal mit nem rr fahren


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. Februar 2010)

maschine schreibt man ohne "e" *klugscheiß*


----------



## Drakush (18. Februar 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> maschine schreibt man ohne "e" *klugscheiß*




rischtisch!!!!  klug*******r   ali andere baustelle arbeit  nix gute deutsch


@all:  will das cmp lackieren lassen. für ein paar okken.  welche farbe?? schwarz sieht cool aus aber die kratzer sind schnell zu sehen.weiß kommt nicht in frage und lila hab ich auch schon. irgend was helles glaube ich da der rest so dunkel ist  
her mit den ideen


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. Februar 2010)

nen knalliges orange wär wahrscheinlich meine erste wahl. schön grell/hell und ziemlich impulsiv


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2010)

Orange finde ich auch gut ... aber je nach Parts würde auch ein schönes grün passen.


----------



## Drakush (18. Februar 2010)

makke   hatte an gelbgrün gedacht RAL 6018.  steht im moment ganz vorn. orange wäre auch gut.hatte aber schon eins


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2010)

mir gefällt ja gerade das grün des NS Bike Surge so extrem gut ... und nicht nur die Farbe.

Frage: hat noch jemand einen Dirt-Rahmen abzugeben ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (18. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Frage: hat noch jemand einen Dirt-Rahmen abzugeben ... ?


----------



## Julian0o (18. Februar 2010)

ACHTUNG! OFFTOPIC!!!

Wo sind eigentlich immer so die Bikertreffs in und um Düsseldorf? Ich würde gerne mich mit ein paar Kumpels demnächst mal anschließen wenns wärmer ist bzw. kein Schnee mehr liegt und es nicht regnet.


----------



## Drakush (18. Februar 2010)

Achtung! Achtung! :d

mitlesen! Melden! Kommen! Fahren! Spaß Haben!


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2010)

jepp ...!
aktuell haben wir kaum einen festen Treffpunkt ... das wir hier oft spontan entschieden ...
die Meisten scheinen ja lieber zu arbeiten als zu biken *malindeckunggehen*


----------



## Frog (19. Februar 2010)

an S. F. (der Verstrahlte )

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

VG
OlliB.


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Bin auch für Grün. Mein nächster Rahmen wird British Racing Green. 

@S.F.: Da schliesse ich mich mal an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Oigi (19. Februar 2010)

na dann von mir auch alles Gute, S.F.

Ich glaube mit arbeiten wollen hat das nichts zu tun, gestern haette ich bei dem Wetter gern ein paar Abfahrten gemacht. Aber da ich jetzt wieder mit der Marathonvorbereitung angefangen habe, ists mit biken eh essig.


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

allet jute kumpel  


@rest:  was ist am we geplant??  jemand bock auf dh in essen oder bochum


----------



## tdn8 (19. Februar 2010)

Hey S.F., alled Juuuuuhte zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Bock auf Kohlensiepen! Makke? Darius? Wann?


----------



## Elfchen (19. Februar 2010)

Is dat Frauenfreie Zone?


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

@elfchen:  wenn du nen freund hast, dann frauenfrei  

NEIN!!! QUATSCH!!  ALLE SIND WILLKOMMEN!! 

Kohlensiepen war ich noch nicht. Kallwes kenn ich nur. 
muß aber schauen ob ich das auto von sebi bekomme. muß meinen an mein bruder abdrücken.


----------



## Oigi (19. Februar 2010)

Wollt ihr euch wieder eine Schlammpackung abholen...ist ja mal ne Abwechslung zum Schnee. Nur Rad putzen is Kagge.


----------



## tdn8 (19. Februar 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Is dat Frauenfreie Zone?


Nicht das ich wüßte!


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüßte!


 

  mir kommt keine frau mehr ins haus!! nur tagesfreundinen   


Schlamm ist mir lieber als schnee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Ein Guide wäre nicht schlecht. Mein letztes Mal dort ist ne Weile her. Maakkkkeeeee?


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

nen guide????   hallo ich fahre runter und schiebe hoch.  keine tour!!!!!  ganzen tag nur eine strecke !!!


----------



## Prolux (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bin raus für eine Woche, da meine Gabel Öl verliert  und bei`m Service ist.
Kriege ich erst ende nächster Woche wieder. 

Grüße Danny


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

kann die meine all mountain für das we geben. 160 mm 
für das we passt das schon


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Hey, wenn ihr Sonntag fahrt würde ich auch gern mitkommen, was ist das denn für eine Strecke?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Da gibts ne Menge hübscher Trails, die ich auch gerne mitnehmen würde...von mir aus auch nur den DH.

@Markus: DH. Teilweise nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Elfchen (19. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle nix zu tun?? 

Dann is die Elfe dabei 
@Tdn8: Du dann auch gelle???

müßte nur noch wissen wann und wo   Gegen ein paar Trails hätt ich nix, aber den ganzen Tag nur rauf und runter könnte auch ok sein


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

ich arbeite grad  

ihr könnt ja die trails fahren. sammelt mich zum schluß ein und gut ist  
ich zwinge keinen. aber wenn makke nicht kann wird das eh nix. ich weiß nicht mal wo ich suchen soll


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

DH heißt dann volle Protektoren Montur?


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bock auf Kohlensiepen! Makke? Darius? Wann?



habt ihr da schon Vorstellungen an welchem Tag? ... das würde sich anbieten habe dieses WE frei.



Prolux schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für eine Woche, da meine Gabel Öl verliert  und bei`m Service ist.
> Kriege ich erst ende nächster Woche wieder.



nicht heulen ... kannst eine von meinen Pikes haben ... Melde Dich!

@Markus ... besser ist das, der Boden wird feucht/nass sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

von mir aus beide. regel das gleich mit sebi. aber der bus sollte frei sein.

@markus:  du kanns auch ohne fahren wie ich auf dem letzten filthy video. was ich davon hatte wissen wir alle  


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3067



den mist merk ich bis heute


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> @markus:  du kanns auch ohne fahren wie ich auf dem letzten filthy video. was ich davon hatte wissen wir alle
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3067
> 
> den mist merk ich bis heute



Oh man, das sah gar nicht so spektakulär aus, aber das sind ja meist die Schlimmsten...
Also gleiche Ausstattung wie in Belgien und am Sonntag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

ich hab den caddy. kann also noch max 2 leute mitnehmen. 

hat gut weh getan. 5 wochen kein radeln


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Autsch!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Februar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für eine Woche, da meine Gabel Öl verliert  und bei`m Service ist.
> Kriege ich erst ende nächster Woche wieder.
> 
> Grüße Danny



hättest du gefallen an meinem hardtail?RST Gabel 80 mm,schon Glüder getestet.
@drakush warum diese abneigung gegen tour?heißt ja nicht,dass man einen
rentnerausflug am rhein macht.
wie hat heiopei mal gesagt: CC mit Enduroeinlagen.


----------



## Prolux (19. Februar 2010)

@ Makke,
wo bist Du denn jetzt, auf die Arbeit oder @Home?
haben die Pike`s IS Bremsaufnahme?
wer kann mich denn am Sonntag mitnehmen?


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Icke wäre für Sonntag. 

@Markus: Protektoren definitiv mitnehmen, ja. 
@Elfe: Doch, arbeiten...aber diese Email-Benachrichtigungen sind tückisch.


----------



## Cry_for_death (19. Februar 2010)

Hey das hört sich doch SUPER an! Ich würd mich riesig freuen wenn mich am sonntag jemand mitnehmen könnte, würde supergerne mitkommen. ich hab ne helmcam, vielleicht ist das ne art bestechung 

Auto hab ich leider nicht, deshalb wärs super wenn mich wer mitnehmen kann


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Makke,
> wo bist Du denn jetzt, auf die Arbeit oder @Home?
> haben die Pike`s IS Bremsaufnahme?
> wer kann mich denn am Sonntag mitnehmen?



@Home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

cry nehm ich mit. danny würde auch noch passen. wird dann aber eng.


ich hab keine abneigung gegen touren.  möchte dieses we mal wieder richtig schreddern. ohne rücksicht auf verluste. bin mehr der berg ab und flug typ


----------



## unknorke (19. Februar 2010)

Klingt ja super gut ich wäre dabei habe leider keinen Lappen also wenn es jemanden gibt der mich mitnehmen könnte wäre es super ist aber kein muss. Ich gehöre sozusagen zu Cry


----------



## Prolux (19. Februar 2010)

fahre mit Makke, wenn nichts Aussergewöhnliches passiert.


----------



## S.F. (19. Februar 2010)

So ihr Lieben!

DA bedanke ich mich mal ganz artig!!!!
Sooooooo viele Glückwünsche.... Daaaaaaanke 

Und da das da draussen gerade alles andere als bikefreundlich ist, verabschiede ich mich erst einmal für ne Woche zum boarden.... 

Euch viel Spaß mit der Fangopackung!


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

dann häng dich an cry. somit ist mein auto voll.

@s-f.  viel spaß.komm ganz wieder!


was ist denn am samstag leute??


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> cry nehm ich mit. danny würde auch noch passen. wird dann aber eng.
> 
> 
> ich hab keine abneigung gegen touren.  möchte dieses we mal wieder richtig schreddern. ohne rücksicht auf verluste. bin mehr der berg ab und flug typ



Das ist so, seit du deine Bikes so komisch umgebaut hat. Mit fehlenden Kettenblättern und so. 

Also Sonntag Kohlensiepen? Prima.  Treffpunktvorschläge, Uhrzeit?

Samstag fahre ich vermutlich ne Konditionsrunde mit dem Alltagsradel. Glaube kaum, dass da jemand mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr ne Adresse fürs Navi? Dann kann ich direkt dort hinkommen, ist sonst ein etwas größerer Umweg...
Evt. bring ich auch noch jemanden mit


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2010)

Parken tut man dann HIER ... Details zum Spot erst vor Ort 

ich würde sagen Treffpunkt ist vor Ort auf dem Parkplatz ... um 07:30  .... damit sich das auch lohnt


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Mehr wollte ich auch gar nicht wissen - also Parkplatz - was soll ich denn allein dort?


Mit leichter Verzögerung habe ich da auch noch ein paar Bilder aus Belgien von vor 1,5 Wochen:













@Drakush - hast recht, mit der Landung wirken die Bilder besser...


----------



## Cry_for_death (19. Februar 2010)

junge junge jetzt macht aber mal halb lang... ich kann nicht schon um 6 uhr morgens in der garage rumwerkeln und mein bike rausfischen  
ich wäre für treffpunkt so gegen 10 uhr


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

sieht gut aus markus   habe auch ne persönliche fotolehrerin  

ich wäre für 7:00.  ist dann ne glatte zeit


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

Ich bin von den Bildern gar nicht begeistert, unscharf und das Timing ist auch mies, da hab ich schon weit bessere gemacht:

Winterberg-Dirt-Masters-2009/

Winterberg-IXS-Dirt-Masters-Downhill


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

solange du damit kein geld machst,sind sie schon ganz ok. 

üben üben üben...... wie beim radeln.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2010)

also, man benötigt ca. 1 Stunde bis Kohlensiepen ... Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr wäre o.k.


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

hat einer noch 4 aa akkus für sonntag ? 
mir sind 4 von 8 kaputt gegangen jetzt hab ich kein ersatz.die pov braucht ordentlich saft. sonst kauf ich noch ein paar batterien. für akkus bin ich grad zu geizig  


@Makke: fährst du a46 oder 52?


----------



## Prolux (19. Februar 2010)

ja, habe ich,bringe ich mit.

Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2010)

werde: A52 - A40 - A43 fahren ... A46 ginge aber auch ... ist mir ehrlich gesagt Wurst ...

Packt jemand ne Video-/Photoequipment ein? bei meiner K10D ist leider der Sensor so stark verdreckt, die kann ich so nicht mitnehmen. (Blitze und Stative kann ich mitbringen)


----------



## Drakush (19. Februar 2010)

helmcam, stativ, wenn jemand nen camcorder hat,wäre das klasse.

je nachdem wie ich die beiden einsammel,würde ich mich hinten dran hängen.


----------



## Der_Markus (19. Februar 2010)

@Makke - Ich bring meine K100DS mit, inkl. 18-55 und 50-200, wenn Du Blitz und Stativ mitbringst, ext. Blitz hab´sch nämlich nicht und mein Stativ ist nicht so der Brüller...


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

moin die damen. 
bin gestern von nem mitglieg der ibc gemeinde angeschrieben worden.
wie wir alle ,sucht er noch leute zum fahren.
hab ihn also bei uns mal eingeladen,weiß ja das niemand was dagegen hat 
er wird also morgen auch dabei sein. denke nicht das er angst vor uns hat  also wird er sich bestimmt heute mal melden um guten tach zu sagen  


werd nacher mal bei und an die schlucht fahren um was zu hüpfen


----------



## wozibo (20. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich will Euch ja den Spaß nicht verderben, aber im Kohlensiepen ist der Frühling leider noch nicht wirklich eingekehrt...

Habe ein paar aktuelle Bilder von heute in meinem Fotoalbum (irgendwie bin ich gerade zu blöd, die hier einzubinden  )
Edit: Jetzt auch mit Bildern 


















Falls iht trotzdem fahren wollt, empfehle ich Anfahrt über die A44 (Witten-Zentrum oder Witten-Annen, da die Verbindung von der A43 (Witten-Heven) Richtung Witten gesperrt ist.

PS: Die Strecke am Kalves ist Schneefrei, aber ziemlich schlammig


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

danke  

schnee ist nicht optimal aber mir egal.
mal sehen was die anderen sagen.

kalves ist super.aber bei dem schlamm auf keinen fall. dann lieber schnee
ne option wäre wieder ein filthy ausflug.


----------



## Der_Markus (20. Februar 2010)

Filthy wäre ich auch dabei, würde ich - in Anbetracht des grade im Bergischen fallenden Schnees - sogar vorziehen...


----------



## Elfchen (20. Februar 2010)

einen Tag nicht da, 3 Seiten geschrieben. Ihr seit ja krank!! 
Wann wollt ihr Euch treffen??? Um 7???!!!
Nee danke, kann man auch nachkommen so um 11? Is WE. Ich wollt ausschlafen. 
Warumm denn bitte so früh? Gibbet da ne gute Begründung für?


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

um 10 schatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mogart (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin der von Drakush Erwähnte ,

mein Name ist Moritz und ich komme aus Mönchengladbach Hardt. Ich plane morgen auch zu kommen. Das Schnee liegt finde ich nicht so pralle aber ich muss mal wieder aufs Radel .
Wenn die Wetterbedingungen richtig mies sind würde ich allerdings Filthy den Vorzug geben (in der Hoffnung, dass dort kein Schnee liegt).

Wetterbericht meldet für morgen nun kein Schnee mehr!


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

wetter: 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=BE0LI0042


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Februar 2010)

Hier eine Webcam nähe Glüder:

http://www.auto-stamm.de/Webcam.htm

Klar zu sehen, es liegt noch einiges an Schnee.


----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2010)

Ok, morgen Filthys würde ich sagen.

Einwände?


----------



## H-P (20. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ok, morgen Filthys würde ich sagen.
> 
> Einwände?



Ok, dann freue ich mich schon auf deinen Bericht aus Glüder.

Allen anderen viel Spaß auf den Filthys.


----------



## Makke (20. Februar 2010)

klingt auch gut ... das mit dem Schnee hatte ich befürchtet ... !

Zur Verwirrung: Wie wäre es ansonsten mit Essen Kettwig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2010)

lol - 

Watt fies. Diesmal kommen wir wirklich. Hoffe ich. Das wird streng durch organisiert. Sachen sind heute alle abend fertig im Flur. Auto ist ausgeräumt. Nur noch morgens die Radl ins Auto und los. :salutierendersmilie:


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

belgien


----------



## Makke (20. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> lol -
> 
> Watt fies. Diesmal kommen wir wirklich. Hoffe ich. Das wird streng durch organisiert. Sachen sind heute alle abend fertig im Flur. Auto ist ausgeräumt. Nur noch morgens die Radl ins Auto und los. :salutierendersmilie:



das will ich sehen!


----------



## Prolux (20. Februar 2010)

Morgen Filthys, hört sich gut an.
Asha'man denk an deine 5/10, bitte nicht vergessen!


----------



## Asha'man (20. Februar 2010)

Zerstreuter Professor.  Jaja, ihr habt ja recht...das ist ja das schlimme. 5/10 lege ich heute abend auch in den Flur. 

@Makke: Kein Problem. Komm vorbei. Bin jetzt nach Benrath mit dem Alltagsradel neue Spiele abholen (Carcassonne und Die Burg) fÃ¼r 8â¬ gebraucht. 
@Darius: Ich hab immer noch nen ProzessorkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r dich. Soll ich den morgen mit bringen?


----------



## Cry_for_death (20. Februar 2010)

aaaaaalso, das heißt um 10 uhr treffen in belgien?  
wie lang fährt man denn da hin?


----------



## Der_Markus (20. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, Treffpunkt wieder auf der Raststätte? Ich hab wohl auch doch noch einen Platz im Auto frei...
Wenn ich jemanden mitnehmen/abholen soll bitte per Mail: hallomarkusv(ät)googlemail.com, bin nämlich jetzt unterwegs, Mail bekomme ich aber...


----------



## Drakush (20. Februar 2010)

hoffe das bis morgen meine rückenschmerzen weg sind.
werde morgen mal das fully nehmen, sonst kann ich mich am montag nicht mehr bewegen.

um 9:20 bin ich am rastplatz.  dort könnten wir uns alle treffen   müssen alle da lang.

schönen abend freunde


----------



## tdn8 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich fand eben erstma alles zum Kotzen... (den ganzen Schnee in Witten und so  )
Sachen sind aber trotzdem schon gepackt, morgen Früh geht's mir einfach wieder supi!  Guats Nächtle!


----------



## Mogart (21. Februar 2010)

Hi Forum,
komme gerade von der Arbeit und ich muss berichten aktuell 1:11 Uhr (nachts) SCHNEIT es  !!! Ich hoffe es wird bis morgen tauen,trocknen und wunderbares Wetter wird mir entgegen lachen wenn ich den Rollladen hochziehe.

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (21. Februar 2010)

moin freunde.  30 grad hamma nich, aber lustig sollte es werden 
wie immer


----------



## akami (21. Februar 2010)

Moin!
Erkennt mich noch wer? - Ich dachte ich melde mich mal aus dem hohem Norden. Mit Biken ist hier nicht mehr viel, deshalb wird jetzt auch das schwere Gerät verkauft.

Wollte mich mal melden und alle grüßen,

Philip


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2010)

hab mich schon gewundert, warum man von dir nix mehr hört!

Hier mal ein paar erste Bilder von heute ... alle von dem flotten Belgier:

















der Rest ist unter Pinkbike.com zu finden


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2010)

Nachtrag: 

meine Cam und ich sind heute leider nicht mit einander grün geworden ... ich werde wohl noch einige Übungsstunden nehmen müssen.

hier ein paar wenige aus der Ausbeute heute:


----------



## tdn8 (21. Februar 2010)

Boah, ich war und bin im Eimer... War nicht ganz mein Tag, aber es war trotzdem schön mit euch!! 

@Makke: Hübsch weitwinklig!

Moin Philip, schön von dir zu hören. Schade, daß es kein brauchbares Gelände in deiner neuen Heimat gibt...


----------



## Asha'man (21. Februar 2010)

@Makke: Das Fisheye Foto von Darius sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.  Ich mag Fisheye. 

War lustig heute. Mittlerer Drop und 4ter Double standen auf dem Programm und beide geschafft.  Zufrieden. Jetzt noch was schaffe und dann Beine hoch legen.


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2010)

ich denke das Gap wäre heute gegangen ... aber irgendwie bekam ich den Kopf dafür nicht frei ... 



Asha'man schrieb:


> @Makke: Das Fisheye Foto von Darius sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus.  Ich mag Fisheye.



ja ... abewr ich habe damit auch schon viel bessere Bilder gemacht ... zumal mein Funkblitzsystem im freien nicht funktioniert (nur bis 1/160) ... 

und wenn ich mir die Wetterkarte für die nächsten Tage anschaue dann könnte ich :kotz:


----------



## Drakush (21. Februar 2010)

es war mal wieder sau geil. irgend wie klappten auch die anlieger so wie noch nie zuvor.   

das letzte ist ma geil  

so jetzt schneid ich mal ein wenig rum 
morgen gibbet watt zu glotzen


----------



## Drakush (21. Februar 2010)

ich sieb noch was nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2010)

hat der Typ auf dem Rad Durchfall ...  ... oh das bin ja ich


----------



## Der_Markus (21. Februar 2010)

Ich fands auch super!
Alles 4 Doubles gepackt, bin stolz auf mich!

@John - Deine Mail ist inzwischen auch eingetrudelt...


----------



## Cry_for_death (21. Februar 2010)

jop, war sehr cool  kann allen vorläufern nur zustimmen; es hat sich auf alle fälle gelohnt 

jetzt muss nur noch alles sauber gefahren werden, dann können auch der große drop und roadgap kommen


----------



## Prolux (22. Februar 2010)

schliesse mich allen an, war super und das Wetter hat auch gepasst.


----------



## Oigi (22. Februar 2010)

Das sieht richtig nach Spass aus...bei dem Wetter gestern. Da haette ich auch Bock drauf gehabt. Man kann eben nicht alles haben.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2010)

Fast vergessen. Hi Philip.  Schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. Hoffe der neue Job im hohen Norden gefällt dir gut und das es ne gute Entscheidung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (22. Februar 2010)

video lade ich heut abend hoch. war schon spät gestern.
oh gott war ich fertig.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2010)

Frag mich mal. Wird Zeit wieder ein paar Glüder-/Altenbergrunden mit Olli/heiopei zu fahren. Da wird man automatisch fit.  Erst kaputt, dann fit. 

@pinkstarfish: Lebst du noch? Bei besserem Wetter mal Ahrtal nachholen? Hab mich ja bisher immer erfolgreich vor der Anfahrt gedrückt.


----------



## unknorke (22. Februar 2010)

Jop war ein Sehr geiler tag nur das Heute morgen mein Nacken, beide Arme und mein Rücken sich zu Wort gemeldet haben  . Aber trozdem ich bin mir zufrieden und nun bekommt mein Bike eine Schöne Pflege hrhr  Ich hoffe das nächste mal ist wieder ein Platz Frei weil dann bin ich sofort dabei ;P

Lg Chris


----------



## Frog (22. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Frag mich mal. Wird Zeit wieder ein paar Glüder-/Altenbergrunden mit Olli/heiopei zu fahren. Da wird man automatisch fit.  Erst kaputt, dann fit.
> 
> @pinkstarfish: Lebst du noch? Bei besserem Wetter mal Ahrtal nachholen? Hab mich ja bisher immer erfolgreich vor der Anfahrt gedrückt.



pinkstarfish ist leider krank.....Zecken!

Ich wünsche Ihm alles, alles Gute; damit der Scheiß wieder ins rechte Lot kommt.

VG
OlliB


----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2010)

Das er krank ist habe ich mitbekommen, dachte aber es ist irgendwas harmloses.Das schleppt er dann ja schon ewig mit sich rum. Klingt nicht schön. 

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2010)

wie Zecken? ... noch Auswirkungen vom letzten Jahr?
Dann hoffen wir mal, das der Junge wieder baldmöglichst auf die Beine kommt!


----------



## Drakush (23. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4838


----------



## jokomen (23. Februar 2010)

Hey Mr. D.,

das sieht ja richtig gut aus.  Ein paar mal sieht es aber so aus, als wenn Du ein wenig gebremst hast.  Hoffe nur, das dein Spaßgerät jetzt was länger hält, Du hast es verdient. 

Ich glaube, da werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal einen Abstecher machen um Spaß zu haben.


----------



## heiopei (23. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Frag mich mal. Wird Zeit wieder ein paar Glüder-/Altenbergrunden mit Olli/heiopei zu fahren. Da wird man automatisch fit.  Erst kaputt, dann fit.



Danke für die Blumen, allerdings bin ich im Moment weit davon entfernt fit zu sein. Ich schlepp mich gerade von einer Erkältung in die nächste. Ich will Frühling 
Auf Filthys hätte ich auch wieder Bock...


----------



## Der_Markus (23. Februar 2010)

@Drakush - tolles Video und mal wieder mit netter Musikuntermalung!

[edit]
aus aktuellem Anlass, im Bergischen - genauer gesagt in Dabringhausen zwischen Altenberg und Glüder - sind es heute Morgen schon 6° und der Schnee ändert großflächig seinen Aggregatzustand. Wenns so bleibt könnte es in ein oder 2 Wochen wieder fahrbar sein...
[/edit]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karthäuser (23. Februar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4838



Wow !! Wie geil ist das denn 
Direkt mal eine Frage dazu. Kann man da auch "normal" runterfahren also ohne diese ganzen Sprünge oder ist das da nur für Freerider ?
Und muß man sich anmelden oder wie geht das wenn man dort mal fahren möchte ?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2010)

Moin Olli ... Du hast mir gefehlt am Sonntag!

ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich raus schaue könnte ich :kotz: und wenn ich HIER klicke bekomme ich fernweh ...



karthäuser schrieb:


> Direkt mal eine Frage dazu. Kann man da auch "normal" runterfahren also ohne diese ganzen Sprünge oder ist das da nur für Freerider ?
> Und muß man sich anmelden oder wie geht das wenn man dort mal fahren möchte ?



Um bei uns mitfahren zu dürfen muss man eine Aufnahmeprüfung machen und einen schriftlichen Test hinter sich bringen ... 

Nein ... ist eigentlich ganz einfach: hier mitlesen ... bescheid sagen, das man mit will ... mitfahren ... Spass haben!


----------



## Der_Markus (23. Februar 2010)

@karthäuser
man kann auch alles was man sich nicht traut umfahren, aber wenn man lernen möchte die Sachen zu fahren gibt es kaum einen besseren Ort. Es gibt alle Sprünge und Drops auch in klein und niemand drängelt wenn man was nicht fährt, also vollkommen Anfängertauglich!


----------



## Oigi (23. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich raus schaue könnte ich :kotz: und wenn ich HIER klicke bekomme ich fernweh ...



Das sind mal geile Bilder...aber was haben meine schwachen Augen da entdeckt-ein Bionicon mit 200 mm  mitten in der Wildnis ohne Lift (zumindest nicht erkennbar). Das bestaetigt doch wieder das Konzept der Geometrieverstellung.

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel schon zu 90% einen Alpencross im naechsten Jahr beschlossen. Da hab ich mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Elfchen (23. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Moin Olli ... Du hast mir gefehlt am Sonntag!
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber wenn ich raus schaue könnte ich :kotz: und wenn ich HIER klicke bekomme ich fernweh ...



krass, keine Fullfaces, keine Protektoren... frag mich echt immer ob die Lebensmüde sind  aber so schön


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2010)

die Protektoren haben die bergauf am Rucksack ... denn 2000hm nach oben mit Plaste am Knie nervt! Und über den Einsatz von FullFace kann man hier sicherlich diskutieren, aber hier geht es bergab nicht um Geschwindigkeit ...


----------



## Drakush (23. Februar 2010)

Danke Jürgen  manchmal muß selbst ich bremsen  

Olli und Lars...... fit werden jungs! das ist ein befehl


----------



## karthäuser (23. Februar 2010)

Der_Markus schrieb:


> Es gibt alle Sprünge und Drops auch in klein und niemand drängelt wenn man was nicht fährt, also vollkommen Anfängertauglich!



Vielen Dank. Habe mittlerweile auch die HP von denen gefunden. Ist ja echt nen Trailparadies. Wenn ich mal mitfahre dann versuche ich den Snake - The Snaketrail is  especially for kids and other beginners. Genau das richtige für mich. 

Dann bis bald in Belgien


----------



## Der_Markus (24. Februar 2010)

Hey, gibts schon Pläne fürs Wochenende, insbesondere den Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2010)

´hat jemand Zeit und Lust:



Stiftsquelle schrieb:


>


----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2010)

Für das WE bin ich raus. Mandelentzündung...ausser es geschieht ein Wunder.  Dabei will ich BIIIKKEENNN!!!

Neuer Antrieb für den Frosch: 





Bashguard ist für Mädchen und ich brauch das große Blatt. 

@Makke: Prinzipiell ja. Aber Bochum ist schon weit.


----------



## Der_Markus (25. Februar 2010)

@Makke - ich glaub da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Oigi (25. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich schon auf einer anderen Party.

Na dann gute Besserung, Thomas...immer schoen viel Eis essen.


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Makke: Prinzipiell ja. Aber Bochum ist schon weit.



 ... nun ja, 81km sind nicht um die Ecke ... aber auch nicht unendlich weit weg


----------



## Drakush (25. Februar 2010)

wenn du mich mit nimmst,komm ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (25. Februar 2010)

Stimmt mit Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich auch dabei. Würde ggfs. auch fahren. 

Evtl. kann man das auch mit ner Klettersession in Bochum verbinden. Die haben nämlich ne nette Halle dort.


----------



## unknorke (25. Februar 2010)

Wäre auch sehr gerne dabei wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte


----------



## Drakush (25. Februar 2010)

klettern   schauen ,feiern und saufen  

klettern......ah mir fehlen die worte


----------



## unknorke (25. Februar 2010)

Klettern ist geil  !


----------



## Der Boulder (25. Februar 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ... nun ja, 81km sind nicht um die Ecke ... aber auch nicht unendlich weit weg



richtig..., wäre auch gerne mit von der Partie.
hab auch 'n Wagen.
Ich frag mal die Regierung...

Michael


----------



## sebastian1981 (26. Februar 2010)

tagchen

ich wollte mal hallo sagen.bin jetzt neu hier im forum und wohne in düsseldorf rath.
ich fahre gerne im Aaper wald, roßbachtal und pendel mal so zwischen düsseldorf,ratingen,heiligenhaus durch die wälde und felder.
im sommer fahre ich ab und an mal mit zwei arbeitskollegen meiner feuerwache aber sonst meistens alleine.
bin auch gern für touren mit anderen leuten offen.

gruß
sebastian


----------



## Der Boulder (26. Februar 2010)

@Markus
Sa. 13.3. Bochum geht klar 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2010)

@Der Boulder ... sehr gut ... muss meine Frau noch informieren :-/

@sebastian1981 ... dann bist Du hier schon ganz richtig ... wenn der Frühling endlich da ist bzw. es mal mehr als 2h nicht regnet, werden wir auch wieder durch die lokalen Wälder touren. Einfach hier mitlesen ... zum Treffpunkt kommen und dabei sein.
Lass Dich von den vielen FR/DH und sonstigen Aktionen nicht beirren ... wir können auch ganz normal fahren ... wenn auch selten


----------



## sebastian1981 (26. Februar 2010)

@makke

also ich werd mal mitlesen und es mir anschauen.
bis dahin habe ich auch mein neues bike,dann kann ich umso besser mithalten.
es wird wohl das BULLS Copperhead 3 werden.

mfg
sebastian


----------



## KrissiRu (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Fahren morgen in die Filthy's... Wetter soll ja morgen noch ganz ok sein 
Start ist um 10:00 in Düsseldorf  Also, wer noch spontan Zeit und Lust hat... 

LG,
Krissi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian1981 (26. Februar 2010)

guten abend
leider bin ich morgen auf nem fachseminar wo ich vortrag halten muß.
sonst gerne.
könnt auch gern zum vortrag kommen,grins.bin ich da nit so alleine.

gruß und die tage mal gerne.

was sind die filtys??


----------



## unknorke (27. Februar 2010)

@KrissiRu Wäre sehr gern dabei wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest


----------



## Mogart (28. Februar 2010)

Fahr jetzt zu den Filthys! Scheiß auf das Wetter! Gruß.

Hoffe ich bin nicht alleine.


----------



## unknorke (28. Februar 2010)

Mogart magst mir mal die fotos schicken von dem einen sonntag in belgien? 
icq 454485086

Lg chris


----------



## Mogart (28. Februar 2010)

Ich mach das bald!


----------



## unknorke (28. Februar 2010)

Super Sache dank dir


Lg chris


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Also sobald es mal konstant 10-15 Grad hat und die Sonne scheint(und ich meine Prüfungen weg hab=), bin ich mit 2-3 Kumpels bei Filthy sicher auch dabei. Gefällt mir gut da und gerade für "Anfänger" wie mich sicher echt gut. Dann lohnt sich das auch wenn das Wetter passt. Durch matsche fetzen kann ich hier auch super 

Gruß
Julian


----------



## unknorke (1. März 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Also sobald es mal konstant 10-15 Grad hat und die Sonne scheint(und ich meine Prüfungen weg hab=), bin ich mit 2-3 Kumpels bei Filthy sicher auch dabei. Gefällt mir gut da und gerade für "Anfänger" wie mich sicher echt gut. Dann lohnt sich das auch wenn das Wetter passt. Durch matsche fetzen kann ich hier auch super
> 
> Gruß
> Julian


----------



## Asha'man (1. März 2010)

Anke und ich werden dieses Jahr wieder zu den DirtMasters. Diesmal hängen wir allerdings noch ein paar Tage mehr dran und werden einen Mini-Urlaub im Sauerland draus machen. 

Bikepark-Besuche (nach- und während der Masters) sind fest eingeplant, wie evtl. die ein oder Tour in den Wäldern. Eventuell bekommen wir ein paar Locals dazu zu guiden.  Während der Masters sind in Winterberg nur Teile befahrbar.

Wir werden vom 21-28.5. dort bleiben. Suchen eine günstige Ferienwohnung. Wenn 2-6 Leute von den Bekannten mit möchten, bitte melden...dann suchen wir eine größere Ferienwohnung. Wir würden uns freuen, sind aber sowieso da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. März 2010)

mal sehen, evt schließe ich mich da für 1-2 Tage drann ... mal sehen.

*Pumptrack* ... bei mir hinterm Haus gibt es eine stillgelegte Baustelle, der Unterboden ist eine Mischung aus Kies und Erde ... dort könnte man sich einen kleinen Pumptrack schaufel ... 
In der Mitte ist eine kleine Senke, die man da gut einbinden kann ... 
Stören würde es keinen, da das Gelände inzwischen von den Anwohnern als "Parkanlage" genutzt wird ...

kann ja mal ein paar Bilder machen.   Anleitungen und Tips gibbet auch einige


----------



## Surfmoe (1. März 2010)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Fahren morgen in die Filthy's... Wetter soll ja morgen noch ganz ok sein
> Start ist um 10:00 in Düsseldorf  Also, wer noch spontan Zeit und Lust hat...
> 
> ...



Mist habs verpasst, aber bin gerne demnächst mal dabei. Wie sind denn die Strecken da so? Hab im Moment nur mein Radon 140mm/125mm zur Verfügung... Kann ich das auf manchen Strecken bedenkenlos einsetzen?


----------



## Makke (1. März 2010)

wenn der Rest robust ist ja ... es gibt auch Leute, die dort mit 80mm/0mm fahren ... mit nem CC.Fully würde ich dort aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Surfmoe (1. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> wenn der Rest robust ist ja ... es gibt auch Leute, die dort mit 80mm/0mm fahren ... mit nem CC.Fully würde ich dort aber nicht fahren.



Was heisst robust.. ist ein AM Fully und hat schon die eine oder andere härtere Strecke überstanden. Ist auch nicht auf Leichtgewicht getrimmt oder so, aber hat acuh keine besonders stabilen Teile verbaut (Radon Stage).


----------



## Der_Markus (1. März 2010)

@ Asha´man: bei mir werden das eher Tagesausflüge, aber gucken kommen werde ich auf jeden Fall und fahren will ich dort auch endlich mal wieder

@ Makke: sag Bescheid, ich steh zum Schaufeln und Fahren bereit!


----------



## Makke (1. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Was heisst robust.. ist ein AM Fully und hat schon die eine oder andere härtere Strecke überstanden. Ist auch nicht auf Leichtgewicht getrimmt oder so, aber hat acuh keine besonders stabilen Teile verbaut (Radon Stage).



es ist ein Bikepark und keine Trailtour, die Belastungen sind schon etwas anderst. Mit sauberer Fahrtechnik kein Thema, aber ansonsten habe ich schon Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (1. März 2010)

zu den masters möchte ich auf jeden fall, ob es ein längerer ausflug wird kann nur der geldbeutel entscheiden.der saisonstart war nicht gerade günstig  

Makke:  Park ist Park.egal wie groß. mit guter technik brauchst du kein federweg.ist aber um einiges schonender


----------



## Asha'man (1. März 2010)

Also zur Orientierung. Ne HÃ¼tte fÃ¼r 4 Personen kostet ca. 300-400â¬ von Freitag bis Freitag. Macht 82,5â¬ p.P. fÃ¼r ne ganze Woche Park/Wald. Mit 6 Personen wird es nochmal gÃ¼nstiger.

Dazu kommen natÃ¼rlich Kosten fÃ¼r Parkbesuche und essen. Essen wÃ¼rde ich weitestmÃ¶glich gemeinsam Kochen vorschlagen. Kostet am wenigsten, macht Spass und schmeckt sogar richtig gut. 

Ferienwohnung wÃ¼rde ich aber sehr bald mieten wollen. D.h. ich brauche da verbindliche Zusagen, wenn jemand mit in die Wohnung mÃ¶chte. 
Wenn wir ne Wohnung haben und dort noch irgendwie Platz ist, ists kein Problem noch jemanden fÃ¼r ein paar Tage mit unter zu bringen.
Wenn jemand nur 1-5 Tage verbindlich mit mÃ¶chte, auch melden. FÃ¼r Wohnung brauche ich mÃ¶glichst bald feste Zusagen, sonst nehmen wir ne HÃ¼tte fÃ¼r Zwee, bevor alles voll ist.


----------



## Oigi (2. März 2010)

Das klingt alles sehr verlockend...aber ich denke nicht das es mehr wird als der ein oder andere Tagesausflug. Aber ich weiss ja, dass ihr da seid und ich kann meine Gleittage so legen, dass ich wenigstens mit euch den ein oder anderen Tag den Park rocken kann.


----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2010)

Freitag bis Freitag ist auch ein bischen lang. Wir haben gestern nochmal überlegt und werden das auf Freitag bis Mittwoch kürzen. 

Wenn niemand mit kommt oder nur für ein, zwei Tage ist das auch kein Problem. Wir nehmen uns dann ne Hütte für Zwei. Auf jeden Fall freuen wir uns schon wieder drauf.


----------



## Prolux (2. März 2010)

fährt jemand Morgen eine Runde?

Grüße Danny


----------



## Oigi (2. März 2010)

Jo, mitm Auto nach Hause...Scherz beiseite-bin raus.


----------



## HeavyMG (2. März 2010)

hallo zusammen!

ich flieg morgen ne runde in den hinsbecker höhen durch die sonne!
aber die lokation is nich so cool das ich 50 km anreise dafür in kauf nehmen würde!

 martin


----------



## natureboy79 (2. März 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> fährt jemand Morgen eine Runde?
> 
> Grüße Danny



hi,also ich könnte morgen was machen.habe noch frei.
vielleicht gegen mittag?


----------



## Makke (2. März 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> fährt jemand Morgen eine Runde?



habe Zeit, und das Wetter soll ja auch passen ...



HeavyMG schrieb:


> ...
> ich flieg morgen ne runde in den hinsbecker höhen durch die sonne!
> aber die lokation is nich so cool das ich 50 km anreise dafür in kauf nehmen würde!



wie sieht es dort aus, und wann wolltest Du los ... und würdest Du uns dort ggf rumführen?


----------



## Prolux (2. März 2010)

Dann lasst us doch mal eine Runde fahren, wann und wo zu wissen wäre auch gut.
Also ich könnte ab Vormittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. März 2010)

ich im Grunde auch ... sagen wir 11:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz?
Klassische Runde durch die heimischen Wälder ...


----------



## Prolux (2. März 2010)

ok, dann bis morgen.


----------



## HeavyMG (2. März 2010)

da gibt es nur ein paar schöne stellen... der längste trail hat nur ca 200 meter! der fängt mit nem kleinem drop von 1,5 metern an den man auch fahren kann und geht mit mehreren kleinen sprüngen weiter. dann gibt es da nen sprung wo man 10 meter weit fliegen kann nachdem es aber nur 100 meter weiter geht. nen 3 meter drop wo vorher und hinterher nix is und ne kuhle in die man rein und raus springen kann... danach kommt aber auch nur ne kurze abfahrt ohne besondere sachen. ansonsten leider immer nur kleine abfahrten ohne spünge oder so. war wohl schon ein jahr nicht mehr da... kann sein das wieder was neues hinzugekommen ist! wenn jemand interesse hat kann ich gern mal alles zeigen! hab wohl relativ viel federweg und nur ein kettenblatt... wenn es zu steil wird schieb ich!


----------



## Airhaenz (2. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> es ist ein Bikepark und keine Trailtour, die Belastungen sind schon etwas anderst. Mit sauberer Fahrtechnik kein Thema, aber ansonsten habe ich schon Bedenken.



Es geht hier um die Filthys oder
Da ist doch weniger FW = Mehr. Hauptsache die Geo passt zum Anlieger crusien und rumhoppeln.
Zwischen den Sprüngen gibt es doch kein einziges Schlagloch und eine Landung trifft man, oder nicht 
Ausnahmen gelten vielleicht für schlechte Landungen beim großen Drop und dem Roadgap, aber ich glaub nicht dass das Surfmoe im Visir hat..


----------



## heiopei (2. März 2010)

@ Makke:
Pumptrack find ich cool, da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2010)

Pumptrack: Dabei! Wichtig sind gute Drainagen...sonst hat man nachher mehrere Planschbecken für kleine und große Kinder anstelle eines Pumptracks. Und dafür ist noch zu kalt.


----------



## elmono (2. März 2010)

@Pumptrack: Helfe gerne wenn was ansteht und ich Zeit hab.
@Glüder: Mal den anderen Thread checken wegen Wochenendaktivitäten, Olli, Jochen, was ist mit euch?
@Jochen: Hattest du mich vorgestern aus Versehen angerufen?


----------



## Makke (3. März 2010)

@Thomas ... auf dem Gelände sammelt sich kein Wasser, der Untergrund besteht zu 80% aus Kies ... 

@all, das hat mich gerade per Mail erreicht:

*- T-Mobile Extreme Playgrounds am 25.04.2010 in Duisburg



Leudde.das duerft ihr nicht verpassen!! Jedes Jahr freue ich mich immer und immer wieder auf diesen Termin!! 
Mit der Dirt-Challenge hatten wir einen krönenden Abgang der Ära Abflughalle feiern dürfen!! Hier trifft
 sich Jahr für Jahr die Ruhrpottscene und alljene die den Start in eine neue Bikesaison gemeinsam feiern und 
bestaunen wollen!!!

Schmutzig ist die Definition von Spaß! Deswegen gehen die T-Mobile Extreme Playgrounds am 25. April 2010 
in Duisburg bereits zum vierten Mal an den Start. In der gigantischen Kraftzentrale im Landschaftspark Nord 
werden die besten Rider der Welt im BMX Dirt Jump und Mountainbike Slopestyle um den Titel kämpfen und die 
Crowd mit sensationellen Jumps auf spektakulären Doubles zum Staunen bringen!

Action-Sports plus Sound: Mit Headliner Bad Religion sowie Sum 41 und AFI wird außerdem eine rockige Portion 
Festival Feeling in die Bude geholt! Jetzt schon Tickets sichern weitere Infos unter www.t-mobile-playgrounds.de*


----------



## Surfmoe (3. März 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die Filthys oder
> Da ist doch weniger FW = Mehr. Hauptsache die Geo passt zum Anlieger crusien und rumhoppeln.
> Zwischen den Sprüngen gibt es doch kein einziges Schlagloch und eine Landung trifft man, oder nicht
> Ausnahmen gelten vielleicht für schlechte Landungen beim großen Drop und dem Roadgap, aber ich glaub nicht dass das Surfmoe im Visir hat..



Ich will mich erstmal rantasten und sehen, ob mir sowas Spaß macht, bevor ich mir ein Bike mit mehr FW hole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. März 2010)

Bad Religion dieses Jahr. Cool.  Dabei.


----------



## Makke (3. März 2010)

so ... geh jetzt radeln, das Wetter ist ja auch zu schön dafür ...


----------



## Asha'man (3. März 2010)

Ich war schon.  Aber nur 12km zur Arbeit...schön am Rhein lang. Ist wirklich toll draussen. 0°C aber sehr trocken. Die Kälte spürt man gar nicht.

Heute abend dann Klettern und Fußball.


----------



## Oigi (3. März 2010)

Ihr seid ja richtige Sportskanonen.

Thomas, versuch dochmal die beiden Sportarten zu kombinieren. Das wuerde bestimmt interessant werden.


----------



## Asha'man (3. März 2010)

Hab ich schon überlegt. Das Problem mit den Kletterwänden ist aber, ein recht schwieriger 90° Übergang am Ende der Trails. Und die kack Griffe sind teilweise echte Hindernisse.


----------



## Drakush (3. März 2010)

wer fährt denn bei so nem scheiß wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (3. März 2010)

Den Ueberhang kannst du doch als Bande nutzen um den Gegner auszuspielen.... 

Ich gucke mir den Sonnenschein auch von drinnen an und hab eine Lust zu arbeiten


----------



## Cry_for_death (3. März 2010)

Hey Thomas,
ich habe ab pfingsten bis zum 28.5. keine uni, und hatte eigentlich auhc schon überlegt da vielleicht eine woche wegzufahren... Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich nochmal umschaun ob noch ein zwei andre mitkommen und euch dann bescheid geben? 

@Makke und danny: Warum hattet ihrs so eilig, heut nachmittag hätt ich zeit gehabt -.-


----------



## Makke (3. März 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> @Makke und danny: Warum hattet ihrs so eilig, heut nachmittag hätt ich zeit gehabt -.-



... weil wir das schöne Wetter und die Sonne nutzen wollten 

War ein schöner schlammiger Ausritt mit knapp 50km und ca.500hm ... für den Anfang doch super!

@Danny ... wie schmeckt das Weizen? 
@natureboy79 ... sorry, aber an Dein Auto hatte ich garnicht mehr gedacht, hoffe Du hast es dennoch wiedergefunden


----------



## Prolux (3. März 2010)

Weizen erst wenn es dunkel wird. Erstmal etwas leckeres essen.
Ausritt mit knapp 50km und ca.500hm ... für den Anfang doch super! Habe gedacht
was über 30 km, kamm mir halt so vor. Cremig war`s!


----------



## Makke (3. März 2010)

von mir aus gerechnet ... da kommen ja noch ein paar km dazu ...
Mit morgen das wird nix ... muss nach Köln


----------



## Prolux (3. März 2010)

Nun ja, Schade, vielleicht bei`m nächsten mal.


----------



## Airhaenz (3. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich will mich erstmal rantasten und sehen, ob mir sowas Spaß macht, bevor ich mir ein Bike mit mehr FW hole



Wie gesagt, dass passt schon mit deinem Radon.Kannst ja mal meine bessere Hälfte anschreiben(hier im IBC :Berri) , die ist bei den Filthys auch gerade von 210mm Federweg hinten auf 140 umgestiegen, und super happy.


----------



## Airhaenz (3. März 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> @Pumptrack: Helfe gerne wenn was ansteht und ich Zeit hab.
> @Glüder: Mal den anderen Thread checken wegen Wochenendaktivitäten, Olli, Jochen, was ist mit euch?
> @Jochen: Hattest du mich vorgestern aus Versehen angerufen?



Ahh du warst, dass.. Ich bin ja gerade in Spananien arbeiten und wollte einen Arbeitskolegen sprechen, der auch Jan heisst und war dann einfach nur perplex als ich die stimme nicht kannte..

Wegen Glüder, ja gerne. SOnntag sieht das Wetter besser aus oder?


----------



## sebastian1981 (3. März 2010)

nabend
bin heute auch spontan ne runde gefahren.war im aaper wald unterwegs und bin durchs angertal mal nach heiligenhaus und zurück.aber ich war eher durch die wälder criusen und nen bisel austoben.
habe mir auch die tage mein neues bike geholt.
bin jetzt besitzer eines CUBE LTD Team 2010 in Black

gruß
sebastian


----------



## natureboy79 (4. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ... weil wir das schöne Wetter und die Sonne nutzen wollten
> 
> War ein schöner schlammiger Ausritt mit knapp 50km und ca.500hm ... für den Anfang doch super!
> 
> ...



ja,alles gut.komm,du hast mich doch extra nochmal da hochgescheucht,weil du an meine kondition gedacht hast.fürsorglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (4. März 2010)

Huhu, mal ne Frage: Flieg bald nach La Palma und nehm mein Spicy mit. Hab Angst wg. Transport  jemand ne tolle Idee, wie ich die Gabel vorne vernünftig einpacke, damit die nicht verbiegt?
Haben schon so komische schaumgummi Rühren bestellt um den Rahmen etc. vernünftig einzupacken...
Danke schon mal 
LG Elfchen


----------



## jokomen (4. März 2010)

Wenn Du den Rahmen und Gabel mit den komischen Heizungsrohrisolierschaumstoffröhren  aus dem Baumarkt einpackst, das Ganze noch im Karton oder Koffer packst, kann da wenig passieren. So schnell verbiegt dann ne Gabel nicht. Würde mir viel mehr Sorgen ums Schaltwerk und das Schaltauge machen, die sind ein wenig empfindlicher. Ich habs immer vom Rahmen abgebaut und noch zusätzlich gut in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt und zwischen den Hinterbaustreben befestigt. Wichtig sind auch hier die Kunststoffteile, die man anstatt der Laufräder in den Ausfallenden von Gabel und Hinterbau einsteckt. Dann kann das Packet auch mal unbeschadet vom Bollerwagen des Flughafens runter purzeln. 
Als Flugkoffer habe ich mir einen alten kostenlosen Pappkarton vom Händler fertig gemacht. Im Boden eine passend gesägte MDF Platte bündig eingebaut und von unten kleine Laufrollen montiert. Den ganzen Koffer  noch mit 2 Rollen Panzerband ein wenig kratz, beiß und spuckfest gemacht. Noch 3 Spannriemen rum, fertig ist ein Low-Kost-Koffer. Der hat so mittlerweile schon 5 Flugreisen überstanden...
Ohne Flugkoffer würde ich mit meinem Bike nicht mehr verreisen. Habe da schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...

La Palma ist geil ! Viel Spaß da...***Neid***


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2010)

Isolierung für Heizungswasserleitungen hätte ich jetzt auch als erstes gesagt. Die dicken Dinger überall um Rahmen, Gabel, etc. 
Lenker lösen und parallel zum Rahmen. Pedale ab. Kurbel, Schaltwerk, etc. fest machen. 

Sicherer ist natürlich ein Bikekarton/koffer. Mein Rad hat auf dem Flug nach Norwegen ein paar Kratzer abbekommen.  Trotz einigermassen brauchbarer Verpackung, wie oben beschrieben.

@cry: Klar. Sag nur bald bescheid, weil wir am WE das Haus buchen wollten. Entwedre für uns zwei oder eben für entsprechend mehr Leute.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. März 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Rahmen und Gabel mit den komischen Heizungsrohrisolierschaumstoffröhren  aus dem Baumarkt einpackst, das Ganze noch im Karton oder Koffer packst, kann da wenig passieren. So schnell verbiegt dann ne Gabel nicht. Würde mir viel mehr Sorgen ums Schaltwerk und das Schaltauge machen, die sind ein wenig empfindlicher. Ich habs immer vom Rahmen abgebaut und noch zusätzlich gut in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt und zwischen den Hinterbaustreben befestigt. Wichtig sind auch hier die Kunststoffteile, die man anstatt der Laufräder in den Ausfallenden von Gabel und Hinterbau einsteckt. Dann kann das Packet auch mal unbeschadet vom Bollerwagen des Flughafens runter purzeln.
> Als Flugkoffer habe ich mir einen alten kostenlosen Pappkarton vom Händler fertig gemacht. Im Boden eine passend gesägte MDF Platte bündig eingebaut und von unten kleine Laufrollen montiert. Den ganzen Koffer  noch mit 2 Rollen Panzerband ein wenig kratz, beiß und spuckfest gemacht. Noch 3 Spannriemen rum, fertig ist ein Low-Kost-Koffer. Der hat so mittlerweile schon 5 Flugreisen überstanden...
> Ohne Flugkoffer würde ich mit meinem Bike nicht mehr verreisen. Habe da schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...
> 
> La Palma ist geil ! Viel Spaß da...***Neid***



also am flughafen düsseldorf passiert da wenig,die jungs da passen in der
regel mit den bikes auf.die bikekoffer kommen ja auch immer zum schluss rein,also da werden keine koffer draufgeworfen,oder so.
äähmm,habe ich gerade geworfen geschrieben,ich meine näturlich gelegt.


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2010)

Meins war ohne Koffer (Fehler), aber gut geschützt mit Heizungsisolierung, Karton, etc. 
Die Jungs am Flughafen Düsseldorf haben das einzige zerkratzt, was nicht verpackt war (auch mein Fehler). Die Lenkerhörnchen. Auf beiden Seiten, rechts Verschlusskappe abgebrochen. Auch in Düsseldorf. Konnte sogar zuschauen...Fahrrad einfach auf den Asphalt gelegt und dann recht unsanft aufgehoben...von hinten...

Will dir aber keine Angst machen. Schau einfach, dass alles gut verpackt ist. Wie Jürgen schon sagt besonders Schaltauge etc. fest machen oder noch besser abmontieren.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. März 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Meins war ohne Koffer (Fehler), aber gut geschützt mit Heizungsisolierung, Karton, etc.
> Die Jungs am Flughafen Düsseldorf haben das einzige zerkratzt, was nicht verpackt war (auch mein Fehler). Die Lenkerhörnchen. Auf beiden Seiten, rechts Verschlusskappe abgebrochen. Auch in Düsseldorf. Konnte sogar zuschauen...Fahrrad einfach auf den Asphalt gelegt und dann recht unsanft aufgehoben...von hinten...
> 
> Will dir aber keine Angst machen. Schau einfach, dass alles gut verpackt ist. Wie Jürgen schon sagt besonders Schaltauge etc. fest machen oder noch besser abmontieren.



ich habe ja auch "in der Regel" geschrieben. und das ein lenkerhörnchen
zerkratzt,mein gott.daher immer bikekoffer.


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2010)

Mein Problem war, dass ich die Verpackung auf der Radtour mitnehmen musste. So einen Koffer kann man schlecht am Flughafen unterbringen für 2 Wochen. 
Das mit den Hörnchen war auch nicht so tragisch. Waren günstige von BBB und die halten immer noch! Trotz Kratzer.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. März 2010)

ich habe den knochenjob nämlich selbst zwei jahre lang gemacht.
und wenn man nach zwei Tonnen Gepäck und Fracht,dann noch drei
lose Bikes in den eh schon engen laderaum einladen muss,tja,dann bleibt 
einem keine andere wahl als die dinger aufeinander zu stapeln.
dann besser bikekoffer,kann man besser und schneller einladen,denn
die lieben und entspannten urlauber möchten ja auch pünktlich abflliegen,gelle.


----------



## jokomen (4. März 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ich habe den knochenjob nämlich selbst zwei jahre lang gemacht.
> und wenn man nach zwei Tonnen Gepäck und Fracht,dann noch drei
> lose Bikes in den eh schon engen laderaum einladen muss,tja,dann bleibt
> einem keine andere wahl als die dinger aufeinander zu stapeln.
> ...



Aahh, Du warst das. Wenn Ich Dich erwische, mein Freund. 

Ich habe mal Trekkingräder für einen Bikeurlaub nach Malle ohne Koffer gut verpackt mitgenommen. Vom Flieger konnte ich so live erleben, was man da so alles mit den Bikes anstellt.  Der Hammer war, wo die Jungs vom Personal, die Räder sogar vorsichtig aufs Transportband gelegt hatten. Bis dahin war ja noch alles in Ordnung, nur dann kam die enge Öffnung des Gebäudes, wo solch großen Teile schon mal gerne hängen bleiben... das zweite Bike folgt, die Koffer folgen, die Bikes holpern auf dem Band, Koffer oben drauf, dazwischen.... Danach sahen die richtig gut benutzt aus.  Und das war auch auf dem Rückflug, in D-Dorf. Auf Malle sind die Räder gut ohne Macken angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (4. März 2010)

Danke!!

was ist das bitte:



jokomen schrieb:


> Kunststoffteile, die man anstatt der Laufräder in den Ausfallenden von Gabel und Hinterbau



Schaltung abbauen??? Ist das nicht voll kompliziert die nachher wieder vrenünftig einzustellen? Kenn mich doch damit nicht aus 
Das mit der MDF Platte ist ne tolle Idee. Und die Rollen sind auch ausm Baumarkt? 
Karton hab ich schon  Spanngurte wollte ich auch noch kaufen.
Hört sich ja alles ganz gut an.
Hab doch soooo Angst um mein Spicy 
Aber die Bikes vor Ort sind alle zu groß für mich *seufz*
Ich bin soooo aufgeregt *hüpf*


----------



## Makke (4. März 2010)

ne ... nur das Schaltwerk abschrauben ... den Schaltzug aber drann lassen.


----------



## jokomen (4. März 2010)

Das sind die Teile, die normalerweise im Neurahmen mit drinstecken, damit der Rahmen nicht verbogen werden kann. Beimm Komplettbike haste die natürlich nicht...Dein freundlicher Bikehändler Deines Vertrauen hat bestimmt davon noch welche im Müll rumliegen oder kann Dir welche zurücklegen, die Dinger werden ja nach der Montage des Laufrades nicht/nie mehr gebraucht. Notfalls hilft auch hier der Baumarkt, z.B. Verlegerohr für Elektroleitungen, Durchmesser 22 mm, passend (100 mm VR / 135 mm HR) absägen, anstelle der radnaben einbauen, Schnellspanner durch, anziehen und fertig.

Genau und die Rollen aus dem Baumarkt, alte Inliner gehen auch....
Und das Schaltwerk ist ja nur eine Schraube, das bekommst Du sicher auch alleine hin.... Und einstellen braucht man da nix mehr, einfach wieder dranbauen und fertig ist die Wurst.

Und wie jetzt, als Mountainbikermaus nicht auskennen. Da machen wir mal demnächst einen kleinen Workshop, was.


----------



## stahlgabi (4. März 2010)

So, noch ein Kommentar von mir - ich war ja schon im Januar auf La Palma - zum Glück mit Leihbeike.....

Aber wir haben inzwischen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit einem Karton besser bedient ist als mit einem Koffer. Beim Koffer meinen die Jungs immer der ist stabil und mit nem Karton gehen sie doch etwas sanfter um..... wir hatten auch ein Spicy mit dabei und das hat das ganze im Karton jetzt schon zum 2. Mal überlebt....

Wo fährst du denn hin? Nach Los llanos?

Grüße


----------



## Asha'man (5. März 2010)

@cry: Fast vergessen. Klar könnt ihr mit. Nur müsst ihr euch bald entscheiden. Wir werden wohl am WE buchen. So wie es aussieht sind wir zu Viert im Haus. Wenn ihr mit kommt entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Drakush (6. März 2010)

bin morgen auf den filthys.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (6. März 2010)

Hab akute Rüsselseuche und bin raus..


----------



## Makke (6. März 2010)

hat noch jemand zufällig 2 Racing Ralph (2,25 oder 2,4) oder Table Top Reifen rumliegen ... oder vergleichbar? ... gerne auch benutzt


----------



## heiopei (6. März 2010)

Gute Besserung, Jochen!


----------



## aelx (6. März 2010)

Da Glüder scheinbar immernoch voll mit diesem nassen weißen Zeugs ist, hat morgen nicht vielleicht jemand Lust eine Grafenberg Runde zu drehen? 

Ich hab so das Gefühl das ich an den guten Stellen da bis jetzt immer vorbei gefahren bin...


----------



## JaSon78 (7. März 2010)

Tach,

würd gerne Sonntag vormittag ab ca. 11 Uhr ne 2h Runden im Grafenberger Wald drehen.
Treffpunkt am Ex-Römerdrop.
Wer dabei?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## aelx (7. März 2010)

Klar, wär ich dabei, musst mir nur gerade nochmal erklären wo der Ex-Römerdrop is oder besser noch mir GPS Daten geben.


----------



## JaSon78 (7. März 2010)

Moin,

GPS? Muss mal schauen, ob ich noch einen Tacho für heute finde... 

Ex-Römerdrop Parkplatz ist an der Ecke Fahneburgstraße / Rolander Weg / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee. 

Bin um 11 Uhr da.
Meine Handynummer kommt gleich per PM.

PS: Ich nehms Torque mit. T.V. treffen wir auch. 

CU
Jan


----------



## eldridge grade (7. März 2010)

Hi Jan versuche es auch noch zu schaffen. Sende mir auch mal deine Tel Nr. versuche sonst euch aufzugabeln. 
Gruss Micha


----------



## JaSon78 (7. März 2010)

Moin!

PM geschickt.

Freu mich drauf!

CU
Jan


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2010)

Scheiss XTR ********....habe letztens festgestellt, dass der SchaltwerkkÃ¤fig am Zesty gebrochen ist. Zwar nur am Ende und das RÃ¶llchen sitzt noch fest, aber einen Ersatz habe ich dann lieber zuhause oder gar dabei.

Neues XTR Schaltwerk: 109â¬. War klar, aber ich dachte mir nimmste halt nur den KÃ¤fig. Ist bestimmt auch teuer, aber 30-40â¬ sind beser als 109â¬...nix da...ihr dÃ¼rft mal schÃ¤tzen, was so ein pisseliger CarbonkÃ¤fig kostet...hab mir dann doch das ganze Schaltwerk bestellt. FÃ¼r 30â¬ gibts den Rest vom Schaltwerk gratis zum KÃ¤fig... *grummel*
Die LÃ¶sung wÃ¤re gewesen einfach auf XT runter zu rÃ¼sten. Aber das wollte ich dann irgendwie auch ned. Selbst schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

ich weiß schon, warum ich kein Carbon am Rad ahben will ...
Aber schreib doch mal den Paul Lange an, sowas darf an sich nciht passieren, es sei denn Du bist aufs Schaltwerk gestürzt ...


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es von alleine zerbrochen ist. Kann mich zwar an keine FeindberÃ¼hrung erinnern, aber ich muss es ja nicht unbedingt gemerkt haben. 

Vielleicht ist auch was davor geflogen. Keine Ahnung. Aber ganz ohne Gewalteinwirkung wird das nicht passiert sein. Find's nur unverschÃ¤mt, dass der dÃ¤mliche KÃ¤fig alleine >80â¬ kostet.


----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

musste fÃ¼rs Proceed ja auch ne komplett neue Antriebseinheit holen 250â¬ ... man, das tut echt weh ...
Aber das kommt davon wenn man nur HiTech am Rad hat ...


----------



## Drakush (8. März 2010)

so sieht es aus makke.  die LX gruppe tut es eigentlich auch.
aber ich bin ja auch so bescheuert und mußte umbedingt saint kaufen.


----------



## Surfmoe (8. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> so sieht es aus makke.  die LX gruppe tut es eigentlich auch.
> aber ich bin ja auch so bescheuert und mußte umbedingt saint kaufen.



Ihr scheint die richtigen zu sein und auch noch aus Düsseldorf:
Ich hab mein Pedal schief reingeschraubt und meine Kurbel geschrottet (das Gewinde des Kurbelarms). Drin war XT, es ist ein Allmountain mit 125mm/100-140mm und soll stabil, aber auch relativ leicht sein (bin sehr leicht). Was tu ich rein? Oder hat jemand nen XT Kurbelarm abzugeben? Soll ich vielleicht auf SLX downgraden


----------



## Cry_for_death (8. März 2010)

ich wollt gleich ein paar trails im gerresheimer wald fahren. weniger tour, mehr gemütliches üben auf den trails um die rinne herum. so gegen 3 oder 4 solltes losgehn


@ ashaman: Ok, da hab ich wohl was zu spät ins forum geschaut  ich hoffe ihr habt scon gebucht. eine ganze woche würde mein körper wahrscheinlich eh nicht aushalten  evtl. fahre ich dann mal in dem zeitraum fpr 2-3 tage da runter. wie viel zusätzlichen platz hattet ihr nochmal hast du gesagt?


----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ihr scheint die richtigen zu sein und auch noch aus Düsseldorf:
> Ich hab mein Pedal schief reingeschraubt und meine Kurbel geschrottet (das Gewinde des Kurbelarms). Drin war XT, es ist ein Allmountain mit 125mm/100-140mm und soll stabil, aber auch relativ leicht sein (bin sehr leicht). Was tu ich rein? Oder hat jemand nen XT Kurbelarm abzugeben? Soll ich vielleicht auf SLX downgraden



SLX ist super ... ! Kaufen sog i!


----------



## Julian0o (8. März 2010)

Ich würd so oft hier gerne schreiben ich komm mit. Aber morgen letzte Prüfung und dann kommt von mir auch ein "Ich komm mit!"


----------



## Asha'man (8. März 2010)

Wir haben noch nicht gebucht und fahren auch nur von Freitag bis Mittwoch. Wir werden auch nicht jeden Tag fahren, sondern auch ein bsichen denen zuschauen, die fahren können.  German Downhill Cup werden wir auf jeden Fall schauen. 

Größe der Wohnung ist variabel. Wenn wir nur zu zweit fahren, werden wir eine entsprechend kleine Wohnung nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (8. März 2010)

@Makke,
wie sieht es morgen bei Dir aus, wollte mich bewegen.


----------



## Drakush (8. März 2010)

SLX ist super  und reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Surfmoe (8. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> SLX ist super  und reicht völlig aus.



Und schaut auch noch besser aus als XT... ich glaub SLX wirds auch.


----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Makke,
> wie sieht es morgen bei Dir aus, wollte mich bewegen.



für ne kleine Runde bin ich zu haben ... wann und wo?
könnten mal wieder in Kettwig fahren ... darf es nur nicht übertreiben, hab dann noch Nachtschicht


----------



## Prolux (8. März 2010)

Von mir aus auch gerne in Essen. Vormittag-Mittag würde schon passen.
Ansonsten G-Wood, vielleicht mal richtung Ratingen oder so.


----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

wäre auch o.K. ...

würde sagen 10:00 Uhr starten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (8. März 2010)

nimm die slx.  auf meinem rocky hab ich ne 2003er lx kurbel. 
die lebt immer noch.auch nach fetten drops


----------



## Prolux (8. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> wäre auch o.K. ...
> 
> würde sagen 10:00 Uhr starten ...



Wo wolltest denn jetzt hin, und 10:00 Uhr ist gut.
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Makke (8. März 2010)

würde Kettwig sagen ... da waren wir lange nicht ...
hole Dich gegen 10 ab ... melde mich, wenn ich losfahre ...


----------



## Prolux (8. März 2010)

ok., bin dabei und grinse jetzt schon.


----------



## wozibo (8. März 2010)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Pedal schief reingeschraubt und meine Kurbel geschrottet (das Gewinde des Kurbelarms). Drin war XT, ...


Aktuelle XT oder schon älter? Mit anderen Worten, für welche Art Innenlager (Hollowtech II oder noch das alte Octalink) brauchst Du die Kurbel? Und welche Seite brauchst Du, rechts (mit Kettenblättern) oder links?


----------



## Surfmoe (8. März 2010)

wozibo schrieb:


> Aktuelle XT oder schon älter? Mit anderen Worten, für welche Art Innenlager (Hollowtech II oder noch das alte Octalink) brauchst Du die Kurbel? Und welche Seite brauchst Du, rechts (mit Kettenblättern) oder links?



Hollowtech II und linke Seite.


----------



## sebastian1981 (9. März 2010)

tagchen

ich will nächste woche gern bei gutem wetter ne runde durch die wälder touren.
wer hat eventuell zeit und lust?
gedacht wird an aaper wald,ratingen und angerbachtal?

gestern war ich auchs chon unterwegs.


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2010)

Sorry, bei so einem dreckigen Rad glaube ich kaum, dass jemand mit dir fahren möchte.


----------



## Oigi (9. März 2010)

Mmmmmhh, das Getraenk aus der Trinkflasche hatte bestimmt einen erdigen Beigeschmack.

Thomas, welches teil des carbonkaefigs ist den bei dir gebrochen? Ich habe am Supershuttle auch schon das zweite XTR-Schaltwerk. Das erste hat 2Monate gehalten. Ich bin mitm Hinterrad zwischen zwei Baeume gerutscht. 
Bei mir hat das aeussere Leit"blech" nen knacks und die Kette sprang immer von der Spannrolle. Hab mir dann auch ein neues geholt. Nun liegt das alte rum. Wenns bei dir das innere "Blech" ist nehme ich dir den Kaefig gerne ab und baue das Schaltwerk ans Trek.

Oigi


----------



## Julian0o (9. März 2010)

Da sah meins aber letztens noch ne Ecke matschiger aus 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/591529

Bin jetzt übrigens den rest der Woche (Bis auf Donnerstag) auch vormittags frei für ne Runde durch Erkrath / Neandertal / Gerresheim / Unterbach / Vennhausen / Hilden. 

Wer lust hat sich mit so nem Anfänger wie mir rumzuplagen kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2010)

@Oigi: Das Carbonding, wo das untere Schaltröllchen drin hängt. Ich glaube den Käfig kann man nur ganz oder gar nicht tauschen. Ich schau mir das heute abend nochmal an. Danke für das Angebot.  Würde ich dir abkaufen, wenn es passt....fürchte aber das wird nix.


----------



## Drakush (9. März 2010)

tach freunde. ich suche für nen kollegen nen satz scheibenbremsen.
nix wildes.so günstig wie möglich.

gruß


noch was. ich möchte so nen nackenschutz kaufen:

http://www.mx-point.de/products/de/...race/EVS-Race-Neck-Brace-System-09-Black.html

oigi hätte auch gern ein. will noch jemand so ein ding. vielleicht bekomm ich die dann was günstiger.


----------



## Oigi (9. März 2010)

Thomas, da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte dir dein defekten Kaefig abkaufen. Fuer mein Trek. Achso, ich habe einen langen Kaefig.

Darius, das ist Gedankenuebertragung...ich war auch gerade am gucken und wollte mich mal schlau machen was besser ist-Leatt Brace oder EVS. Joerg koennte evtl. ueber HIBIKE was drehen. Muss ich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2010)

@Oigi: Egoist! Ich schau mal.
@Drakush: Sinnvolle Sache. Denke seit dem Abflug von heiopei über so ein Ding nach. Wäre evtl. dabei. Muss aber sehen, wie das mit dem lieben Geld passt.


----------



## Oigi (9. März 2010)

Thomas, ich habe nur gesagt ich nehme es dir gerne ab. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Ich war einfach schneller und hab gleich die Chance gesehen mein Trek noch etwas zu pimpen.


----------



## Makke (9. März 2010)

Komme gerade von einer Tour mit Danny aus Kettwig zurück ... super lecker ... erst hart gefroren wie Beton und dann Mocke bis zum Knöchel ... 
Aber die Sonne tut einfach gut und sie wird noch etwas Gas geben müssen, damit das ganze Eis und der Schnee aus den Wäldern verschwindet.


----------



## sebastian1981 (9. März 2010)

@julian
ich habe auch vormittags zeit ab und an.
komme aus rath.
sollenw ir mal zusammen fahren?

MFG
SEBASTIAN


----------



## natureboy79 (9. März 2010)

heute jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## Prolux (9. März 2010)

Eine gelungene Ausfahrt in Essen-K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. März 2010)

@Danny: schöne Bilder von einer schönen Tour!!!

hier noch ein paar Tourendaten:


----------



## Cry_for_death (10. März 2010)

Hey, jemand zeit/lust jetzt gleich zu fahren? ich wär bis spätestens 4 startklar


----------



## Julian0o (10. März 2010)

Sorry ich kann heute doch nicht. Hatte vergessen das ich nen Termin mit Ikea und meiner Freundin hatte


----------



## Cry_for_death (10. März 2010)

so, dann versuch ichs mal für morgen  morgen solls zwar nicht mehr so schön werden wie heute, aber vielleicht findet sich doch noch wer für den gerresheimer wald? würd vorschlagen so gegen 3-4uhr


----------



## sebastian1981 (10. März 2010)

ich könnte eventuell mitkommen morgen so gegen 3 oder 4 uhr.
steht aber leider noch nit zu 100% fest ob ich kann.
willst nen bissle durch den wald touren?
mfg
sebastian


----------



## Makke (10. März 2010)

könnte morgen nachmittag evt auch ... melde mich gegen Mittag dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (11. März 2010)

Ich kann nur kurzfristig entscheiden. Bin um 6 auffm Geburtstag und davor auch noch unterwegs. Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe...


----------



## Drakush (11. März 2010)

So Feierabend :kotz: 

sollte sich morgen...eeeeeeeeeeee  heute vormittag nix ergeben, komm ich dann bestimmt auch.


----------



## Makke (11. März 2010)

hast Du es gut ... ich sitze auch noch im Büro ... so bis 07:00 Uhr vermutlich


----------



## Drakush (11. März 2010)

du hast aber nich heute morgen um 6 angefangen


----------



## Makke (11. März 2010)

nöööö ... würde ich auch nicht wollen ...


----------



## Drakush (11. März 2010)

siehste ich auch nicht  aber was mut dat mut.
nur nach 19 h ist der akku total leer. lade noch ein clip hoch und dann bett


----------



## Cry_for_death (11. März 2010)

so, wie siehts aus? wenn sich noch wer meldet fahr ich gegen 4... falls nicht geh ich gleich pennen


----------



## Makke (11. März 2010)

würde nachher auch ne Runde drehen ... kann aber erst gegen 16:30/17:00 Uhr im/am Grafenberger Wald sein ...

was/wie wolltest Du fahren ... CC/Tour oder Enduro/FR?


----------



## Cry_for_death (11. März 2010)

ja wollt eigentlich nur was kurzes machen, weil ich um halb 7 wieder woanders sein muss. 

aber von halb 5/5 lohnt sich das dann nicht mehr wirklich, zumal ich sehr kaputt bin und ´heute viel zeit bräuchte um erstmal wo hochzukommen 
und jetzt geh ich dann erstmal nen kaputtes auto abholen und mich dann was aufs ohr hauen. ich hoffe ich finde samstag nachmittag dann mal zeit, kraft und mitfahrer  würd mich freuen wenn du auch dann zeit häöttest markus


----------



## Asha'man (11. März 2010)

Samstag sind wir wohl in Grevenbroich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6924579#post6924579


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. März 2010)

o.k. ... dann werde ich gleich eine entspannte Rheinrunde drehen ...


----------



## Oigi (11. März 2010)

Ja ja, zieht euch mal die Sonnenstrahlen rein...ich werde nachher wieder im dunkeln um den Fuehlinger See rennen.


----------



## Asha'man (11. März 2010)

Und ich nach Hause radeln. Immerhin am Rhein lang.


----------



## Cry_for_death (11. März 2010)

ah schade...mit 12 uhr wird das nix bei mir. frühestens so gegen 4 uhr wahrscheinlich am samstag  mal schaun. vielleicht meld ich mich kurzfristig dann bei darius aufm handy und komme nach oder so


----------



## Drakush (12. März 2010)

hier mal der letzte sonntag.


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5089


----------



## H-P (12. März 2010)

Schönes Video, schöne Perspektive ...wo hattest du die Cam, am Pillemann.


----------



## Oigi (12. März 2010)

Ick versteh di t nich...der Rechner kommt mit den Videos einfach nich klar. Youtube geht wunderbar...naja, is ja och Arbeit, wa?

Kieken wa uns heute Abend gemeinsam an, Darius.


----------



## Drakush (12. März 2010)

die cam ist ein stück höher H-P


----------



## wickedstyle (12. März 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch, aus Düsseldorf, zufällig einen Satz Maxxis FlyWeight Schläuche 26 x 1,90/2,125 AV rum liegen? 
Falls ja, bitte PN an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (12. März 2010)

@Makke
wird morgen nix mit Bochum, bin auf einem Geburtstag.
Gruß Michael


----------



## tdn8 (13. März 2010)

wegen Bochum:
Hmm... So 'nen Film über unsre Ruhrpott-Trails und Rennen macht sich bestimmt gut, ich kenn auch mind. schon einen der Fahrer...
Ich würd ja schon gerne, allerdings muß ich jetzt nach Köln auf Arbeit. Andererseits, der Job ist "nur" bis 20h angesetzt, ich könnte es somit bis um 22h ins Untergrund schaffen. Ich schau kurz vor Feierabend nochmal rein, wie sich die Lage hier so macht.


----------



## Makke (13. März 2010)

oh ... Bochum ... das hatte ich ja voll vergessen ... ähm, ja ... das muss ich mal schaun


----------



## Julian0o (14. März 2010)

Ich sitze im Bett rum und könnte ne kleine Ausfahrt gebrauchen. Jemand schnell im Raum Gerresheim / Erkrath? Dann könnte ich mich sicher motivieren aufzustehen


----------



## Makke (14. März 2010)

waren gerade auf der Halde mit der Schippe unterwegs ...


----------



## Drakush (14. März 2010)

jetzt ist der trail krank  

hab an der kehre noch nen drop gemacht markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. März 2010)

na super ... als wenn der kleine Kicker nicht reichen würde ...


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

Wie schaut es denn mit einer *Dienstagsrunde* aus?


----------



## Prolux (15. März 2010)

Also, ich wäre dabei wenn es nicht Bindfäden regnet.


----------



## Frog (15. März 2010)

immer wieder schön den Ösis zu zusehen!

http://dl.biking-hiking.at/IngloriousBikers/

ab -33min. bis - 25 min. .... das ist nichts für mich.. da wird mir beim zusehen schlecht.

Die letzten 10 min. werden Unfälle und Fahrfehler gezeigt...kann man was lernen.

Grüße
OlliB.


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

ich sehe mir keine stürze an. will garnicht wissen wie das so aussieht und alles passieren kann. da vergeht mir die lust am fahren. 

schöner kicker. selbet gemacht oder wuchs der schon so  
wir müssen oben noch  nen drop machen. der wird aber etwas komisch,da man sich in der luft um 90° in die landung drehen muß  

donnerstag vormittag bin ich dabei. morgen abend weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

wenn das Wetter so weiter macht fahre ich heute Abend schon eine Runde ...


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

wann? wo?


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

den Killerkicker ... 
mal sehen ... Halde wäre ganz witzig ...


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

...


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

im dunkeln....  dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

aber nur wenn es auch regnet dazu ... damit das Ganze etwas Niveau bekommt 

ne, mal ernsthaft ... wenn es aufhören sollte zu Regnen, werd ich wohl eher zu einer Rheinrunde tendieren ...
Den Kicker machen wir Do-Vormittag klar!!!


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

niveau   haben wir sowas  

ok donnerstag


----------



## Oigi (15. März 2010)

Ist das eine Neuerung aufm Oigfred? hehe, der Kicker sieht irgendwie richtig fies aus....mit ner ordentlichen Kompression vorher. Muss mir das heute abend mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

keine kompresse vorher. du mußt aber nach dem kleinen drop die bremse los lassen und gut zielen


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

die Kompresse braucht man danach ... wenn man es versaut 
Aber das sieht schlimmer aus , als es ist ...


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2010)

von oben sah es schon hard aus


----------



## H-P (15. März 2010)

Na toll, auf dem Ding katapultiere ich mich ja direkt in die Pflegestufe-Eins bei meinem "ich hab Rücken".

Vielleicht schaue ich mir das mal morgen an, wollte eventuell so gegen Mittag ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Johni (15. März 2010)

Sooooo, nach langem suchen habe ich endlich den Grund gefunden, warum ich in den letzten Monaten so wenig biken war. 
Die Ursache war echt schwierig zu finden - really tricky: Ich brauchte nach 3,5 Jahren mal wieder ein neues Fahrrad 







Die Lösung funktioniert leider erst Ende Mai, KW 17 ist Liefertermin, anschließend bin ich noch 4 Wochen im Urlaub. 
Freu, freu John


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

extrem schicken Gerät ... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (15. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> extrem schicken Gerät ... !!!!



dem kann ich nur zustimmen, wäre auch meine Wahl (oder das Schwarze)


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

das grau ist nicht mein ding. aber sonst sehr geil


----------



## Oigi (16. März 2010)

na da sind wir ja mal auf die naechsten Ausreden gespannt.

Nee, das haste dir schon eine feine Maschine ausgesucht


----------



## Makke (16. März 2010)

Heute abend 18:30 Parkplatz Rennbahn?


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

hmmm. schaff ich nicht. 18:30 halde?  das würd gehen.


----------



## Makke (16. März 2010)

wann könntest Du ...? Wie schaut es mit dem Rest aus ... ?
Wenn sich keiner meldet, können wir auch auf die Halde gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

schaffen würd ich das schon. nur hab ich kein bock von düsseldorf im berufsverkehr nach neuss und dann wieder im berufsverkehr nach düsseldorf. da hab ich schon kein bock zu fahren wenn ich nur dran denke.


----------



## Paolo (16. März 2010)

Hey Leute, ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Trail bike gekauft und würde es evtl. gerne neu lackieren lassen. Kennt ihr einen Lackierer in/um Düsseldorf der so etwas nach Farbvorlage wirklich gut macht?


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

pulvern lassen!!!  

bei kuhjand (forummitglied) oder krings in düsseldorf .


----------



## natureboy79 (16. März 2010)

bin für heute raus.dürfte doch alles sehr schlammig sein.
aber halde muss ich mir auch mal geben.


----------



## Paolo (16. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> pulvern lassen!!!
> 
> bei kuhjand (forummitglied) oder krings in düsseldorf .



Pulvern möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich möchte einen schönen Lack haben (und zwar am liebsten die original Farbe).
Ist aber auch kein Muss. Der original Lack ist aber halt schon sehr zerkratzt und teilweise abgeplatzt.


----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2010)

Mal so ne Frage: Wie lange ist eigentlich die "Rheinrunde"? 

Morgen und übermorgen soll ja super Wetter werden! Und Freitag fahr ich nach Koblenz und hol mittm Kumpel sein Nerve AM ab  
Dann denke ich werden wir auch mal mit euch ne Runde drehen und wenns passt auch gerne öfters 

Donnerstag bin ich früh zu Hause. Da hab ich ab ca. 12 Zeit.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

nen guten lacker kenn ich nicht.

die rheinrunde ist zwischen 20 km (für mich ist da schluß) und 50 km (asha´man,makke) 

am donnerstag mittag ist halde angesagt


----------



## natureboy79 (16. März 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Pulvern möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich möchte einen schönen Lack haben (und zwar am liebsten die original Farbe).
> Ist aber auch kein Muss. Der original Lack ist aber halt schon sehr zerkratzt und teilweise abgeplatzt.



also ich habe einen kollegen der ist autolackierer.der ist top,da würde 
bestimmt was gehen.
mfg norman


----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2010)

Nett... 50km... Kann mich wer mal (gerne auch per PM) aufklären was/wo Halde genau is?

MfG


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vollrather_Höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2010)

Uff. Da glaub ich nich das ich mitkann. Sind knapp 50km von mir aus. Und im Moment is Kohle zum Tanken knapp 

Gibt sicher irgendwo Fotos wie es da biketechnisch aussieht oder?


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4179



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3718


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4917


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2435


----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2010)

Dank dir!


----------



## Makke (16. März 2010)

@Rheinrunde: die schwankt zwischen 20-80km ... je nach Lust, Laune und Truppe ... das Tempo ist mäßig, da es hier um Basiskondition geht und nicht um Rennfeeling.

Was iss nu mit heute ... fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Prolux (16. März 2010)

jaaaaa, ich.


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

Immer noch KZH.  Krank zu Hause.... *nerv* Arbeite im Homeoffice, aber ich will bikennn!!! Kletternnn! Bewegen! Raus.


----------



## Makke (16. März 2010)

Danny ... ich rufe Dich gleich mal an ..bin noch im Büro ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (16. März 2010)

ich wär dabei wenn es früher geht. muss gegen 8/9 schlafen gehn weil ich morgen wieder um 5 raus muss... also bei allem so um ca. 5 uhr wär ich dabei


----------



## Julian0o (16. März 2010)

Kannst auch zum alten Bombenkrater kommen. Bin da so bis ca. 6-7. Wenn du Lust hast ruf mich an. Die Nummer haste ja 

MfG
Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (16. März 2010)

jau, das ist auch ne gute idee. dann mach ihc mich so gegen 4 auf den weg. wollte noch ne halbe stunden shclafen


----------



## eldridge grade (16. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Danny ... ich rufe Dich gleich mal an ..bin noch im Büro ...



Wenn ihr zum Gwood fahrt, der Palettenweg ist wieder freigesägt. Ebenfalls der Trail am Waldrand Gerresheim. Mittlerweile mussten so 13 umgefallene Bäume auf dem Weg drann glauben. Alles natürlich nur, damit die Wanderer besser laufen können ;-)
Gruss M.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

bombenkrater ist sperrzone soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Surfmoe (16. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> bombenkrater ist sperrzone soweit ich weiß.



Wo ist Bombenkrater? Wollte am WE evtl. mal los, jetzt wo mein Bike wieder fit ist...  Kenn aber nur den Grafenberger Wald bisher.


----------



## Paolo (16. März 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> also ich habe einen kollegen der ist autolackierer.der ist top,da würde
> bestimmt was gehen.
> mfg norman



Du bekommst eine PN.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

zum bombenkrater kann euch makke was erzählen. das war vor meiner zeit in dem forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

Bombenkrater kann großen Ärger mit dem Besitzer des Waldstückes geben, soweit ich weiss. Das ist wohl mal eskaliert. 

Also weiträumig umfahren, soweit sich daran nichts geändert hat.


----------



## Cry_for_death (16. März 2010)

oha ok. ich weiß nur dass da mal deutlich mehr stand und das zernichtet wurde. dann werd ich da wohl nur mal gleich den julian abholen und nen paar trails fahrn


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2010)

Ja, das Zeug hat der Besitzer eingerissen. Schade um den Spot. Aber ein paar der Bauten waren auch sehr fragwürdig/wackelig.


----------



## Makke (16. März 2010)

also 18:30 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz!


----------



## natureboy79 (16. März 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ja, das Zeug hat der Besitzer eingerissen. Schade um den Spot. Aber ein paar der Bauten waren auch sehr fragwürdig/wackelig.



hier gabs doch auchmal ein video wo alles noch stand und in schuss war?


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2010)

da bin ich raus.


----------



## Big D (17. März 2010)

Ein bisschen vom Spot ist in einem Video von mir zusehen.
Mann musste halt das verbauen was da so rummlag.
Aber die Shores waren doch super stabil


----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

lasst einfach die finger vom krater. das spart uns allen und vor allem EUCH viel ärger.
danke.


----------



## Julian0o (17. März 2010)

Soweit ich weis kann man da rumfahren solange da nicht wieder rumgebaut wird sagt auch keiner was. War in den letzten Wochen bestimmt schon 5 mal für einige Stunden da und hat keiner was gesagt...

Aber ist für mich nur zum warm werden und ein bisschen Fluggefühl zu bekommen


----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

dann hat der besitzer dich halt noch nicht gesehen. 
es ging nicht um die bauten. der gute mann möchte niemandem auf seinem grundstück sehen.(was ich völlig verstehen kann) 
es ist mir auch scheiß egal wo ihr so fahrt.will ja nicht ein auf paps machen 
es ist euer hals.unbefugtes betreten kann sehr teuer werden und kaputte bäume kosten noch mehr. es fragt auch keiner ob du das gebaut hast.man bekommt auf den sack.ob gebaut oder nur zugesehen.

ach egal. ihr macht ja eh was ihr wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (17. März 2010)

Ja danke für den Hinweis  Nur da stehen auch nirgends Schilder das da Privatgrund ist. Kein Zaun, garnix. Und die ganzen Leute die mit den Hunden da lang gehen dürften dann auch nich da sein  
Aber so langsam wirds eh langweilig da


----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

das ist richtig.normal dürfen auch diese nicht da sein.dies scheint aber niemanden zu stören. ich denke man hat es damals übertrieben mit den bauten und so  

fluggefühle bekommst du auch wo anders


----------



## Makke (17. März 2010)

ich halte mich von dem Spot fern ... mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Julian0o (17. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ich halte mich von dem Spot fern ... mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


Brauchste ja auch nicht. Der Spot wenn überhaupt nur was für Anfänger weil da echt nicht mehr viel ist zum fahren nachdem da alles abgeholzt wurde.

Aber Themawechsel  Ich setz mich jetzt gleich auf den Sattel bei dem herrlichen Frühlingswetter 
Mal sehen, mal wieder ins Neandertal oder sonst wo hin. Kommt drauf an wo der Wind mich hinschiebt


----------



## Asha'man (17. März 2010)

Hat jemand eine 28,6er Sattelklemme (für 27,2er Sattelstütze), die er mir für ein paar Tage ausleihen kann? Habe zwar eine bestellt, aber die Lieferung dauert noch und ich kann das Radl sonst ned benutzen.  Schnellspanner oder nicht, ist mir egal.

Würde mich auch mit ein paar Weizenbier oder ähnlich erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## Makke (17. März 2010)

da müsste ich mal in der Garage wühlen gehen ... melde mich später noch mal.


----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

hab noch ein paar zu hause. schaue mal heute abend.


----------



## Asha'man (17. März 2010)

Datt würde mich richtig freuen.  Dann kann ich am WE fertig basteln.

@Makke: Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen, müssen wir an die Hose denken. Dann stell ich die ins Forum zum Verkauf.


----------



## Makke (17. März 2010)

jepp ... in Belgien hatte ich sie dabei ... aber ihr musstet ja Stunden später kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. März 2010)

gibs ihm


----------



## Asha'man (17. März 2010)

Wir waren da! Das war schonmal eine 100% Verbesserung zur Woche davor oder wann das war. 

Außerdem musstet ihr unbedingt früher abhauen. So war's.  Im ernst, ist kein Problem. Machen wir halt nächstes Mal.


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. März 2010)

100%*0 + 0 = .... na, wer ahnts?


----------



## natureboy79 (17. März 2010)

wollte mal hören wie es aussieht mit einer 2-3 Tage Frühjahrstour,jetzt wo
bald die ganzen langen wochenenden kommen?
war nicht eine ahrtal-eifel tour im gespräch wo jemand guiden wollte?


----------



## Julian0o (18. März 2010)

Seid ihr heute alle Halde oder auch jemand in Düsseldorf? 

Hab gestern meine erste etwas längere Tour gemacht. Ging von Erkrath aus übers Neandertal nach Gruiten dann da ein bisschen verfahren und dann über Millrath / Hochdal nach Unterbach / U-See und wieder zurück nach Erkrath. 
Waren knapp 45km mit 3 Stunden Fahrzeit. Hab so weit wie es ging befestigte Straßen gemieden  Dann hab ich mir noch den Finger leicht angesenkt weil ich wissen wollte wie warm die Bremsscheibe ist nach ner Vollbremsung aus 60km/h Berg runter  > Doofe Idee ich weis 

Danach war ich aber auch ganz gut fertig und wusste es zu schätzen eine Freundin zu haben die massieren kann 

Kurz: Den Tag gut genutzt


----------



## Drakush (18. März 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Danach war ich aber auch ganz gut fertig und wusste es zu schätzen eine Freundin zu haben die massieren kann




borgst du sie mir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

ja ... mein Arm brennt wie Feuer ... der heutige Tag auf der Halde fing garnicht gut an ...


----------



## Prolux (18. März 2010)

was haste gemacht, in ein Brennesselfeld reingefallen?


----------



## Asha'man (18. März 2010)

Hoffentlich nur sowas harmloses. 

Ich hab nächste Woche frei und sollte bis dhain auch hoffentlich wieder fit sein. Bin also für Bike Unternehmungen unter der Woche zu haben. Hurrraaaa.


----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

nene ... der Baum wollte nich weg und langsamer werden war auch nicht ... naja, der Rest ist kurz erzählt: Bääääähm - krach - autsch


----------



## Drakush (18. März 2010)

mein schienbein geht auch wieder


----------



## Asha'man (18. März 2010)

Nur Bescheuerte und Bekloppte hier (also wie zuhause). 

Gute Besserung euch zweien. Da passt man einmal nicht auf. Hehe.


----------



## Drakush (18. März 2010)

alles halb so wild   bei markus ging heut nix und icke wollte den neuen drop testen. die anfahrt ist echt super. die landung ist nur das problem.
man muß landen und sofort in den nicht vorhandenen anlieger fahren.
doch wie es der wald wollte hab ich den anlieger verpasst eigentlich bin ich garnicht dazu gekommen nach links zu lenken


----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

Übrigens: schöne Grüße an alle von Lügenmaul (Ralf), den haben wir heute überraschend auf den Trails angetroffen. Es geht im ganz gut und er trainiert wieder ...


----------



## aelx (18. März 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wollte mal hören wie es aussieht mit einer 2-3 Tage Frühjahrstour,jetzt wo
> bald die ganzen langen wochenenden kommen?
> war nicht eine ahrtal-eifel tour im gespräch wo jemand guiden wollte?


Klingt gut, wäre dabei. Aber muss mir erstmal wieder ein wenig Kondition anfahren, die is in den Wintermonaten arg vernachlässigt worden.


----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

morgen Vormittag jemand Lust/Zeit für eine Rheinrunde?

@Natureboy79 ... das klingt gut, müsste man mal Planen/Organisieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (18. März 2010)

Rheinrunde, ja ich. Treffen am Apollo um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

Zeit? weiß noch nicht genau ... denke gegen 10:00 wäre o.k. Oder?


----------



## Prolux (18. März 2010)

yes, ist ok. Welche Fietze nimmst Du denn?


----------



## Makke (18. März 2010)

das Bergamont .... mehr habe ich aktuell nicht ....
Am Proceed muss erst mal das Vorderrad gerichtet werden .... *grrr*


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. März 2010)

ich bin richtig froh dass ichs heute auch noch geschafft hab in den wald zu kommen  war in gerresheim unterwegs, mit fauxpas. war ein sehr motivierender tag bei den guten verhältnissen. fotos stell ich gleich mal online zum staunen (bisschen publicity übertreibung) 

was geht bei schlechtem wetter am wochenende?


----------



## Asha'man (18. März 2010)

@Oigi: Fast vergessen dir zu erzählen. Es ist bei mir auch das äußere Leitblech. Ist halt am exponiertesten.  Fahre ich jetzt, bis es auseinander fällt. Ersatz liegt hier jetzt rum...ein halbes Vermögen....


----------



## natureboy79 (18. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> morgen Vormittag jemand Lust/Zeit für eine Rheinrunde?
> 
> @Natureboy79 ... das klingt gut, müsste man mal Planen/Organisieren ...




ja,müsste man.wer hätte denn interesse?und vor allem,wo ist Guide?


----------



## luegenmaul (18. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Übrigens: schöne Grüße an alle von Lügenmaul (Ralf), den haben wir heute überraschend auf den Trails angetroffen. Es geht im ganz gut und er trainiert wieder ...



Super euch getroffen zu haben..Hat Spaß gemacht, bald bin ich wieder der Alte


----------



## Asha'man (18. März 2010)

@nature: Je nachdem wann und wo, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

luegenmaul schrieb:


> Super euch getroffen zu haben..Hat Spaß gemacht, bald bin ich wieder der Alte




war auch ne große überraschung  

ach übrigens.runter bist du noch der alte


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

@Danny: Rheinrunde muss ausfallen ... biken ist bei mir heute nicht!!!


----------



## Prolux (19. März 2010)

ok, dann fahre ich solo


----------



## Oigi (19. März 2010)

Danke, Thomas...ich habs neue rangeschraubt, weil mir bei jedem kleinen Sprung die Kette neben die Spannrolle gerutscht ist. Nun liegt der 2 Monate alte Muell bei mir im Regal rum.
Hast du fuer die Huette in WB eine bestimmte Adresse? Ein paar Kumpels und ich wollen evtl. am WE nach den Dirtmasters von Fr-So in WB bleiben. Wir wissen nur noch nicht ob Zelten oder bequem . Darius, wie siehts da bei dir aus?


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Hab noch nichtmal gebucht. Das sollte ich schleunigst nachholen.

Ich probier es aus mit dem Schaltwerk. Ansonsten tausche ich erstmal nur den KÃ¤fig und lass das neue als Ersatzteilzeuch liegen. 89â¬ nur der KÃ¤fig. 109â¬ das ganze Schaltwerk....ic komm da nicht drÃ¼ber weg.  Sattelklemme hat sich erledigt. Ãberraschenderweise war am Rahmen schon eine dran.


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

wollen schon kumpel. muß mal sehen wie es den finanzen geht. der nacken schutz muß erst mal her. das war das erste woran ich dachte als das bike unter mir verschwand gestern.nach berrechnung der flugkurve(dauerte etwa 1/100) und der erkänntnis, das der baum unweigerlich auf mich zu kommt(kann auch anders rum gewesen sein)bin ich mir sicher das so ein ding her muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

mal an die leute mit kids :  was muß man ausgeben um ein halbwegs vernünftiges mtb für nen 130cm kleinen jungen zu besorgen. gern auch gebraucht wenn jemand was hat.
vorallem welchen hersteller kann man da empfehlen? 

danke!


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Würde auf jeden Fall versuchen was gebraucht zu bekommen. Die Dinger sind meistens noch Top in Schuss.

Falls wir Nackenschutz zusammen bestellen, dann vergesst mich nicht. Wenn die Finanzen das hergeben wäre ich, wie gesagt wohl dabei. 

Ich werde endlich gesund. Kann sein, dass schon morgen was geht @Darius und Co. Nächste Woche habe ich, wie gesagt frei. Werde die ein oder andere Konditionsrunde drehen und auch mal Glüder, Filthys oder so besuchen. Vllt. sogar Willingen/WBerg. Dürfte schön leer sein unter der Woche.


----------



## Julian0o (19. März 2010)

Also bei 130cm wirds sicher kein 26er rad... Da schrumft die Auswahl ja gewaltig. Bei Aldi hatten die grad nen 24er  

Ne Spass beiseite.
Von Scott weis ich das die einige gute Kinderbikes haben:
http://www.profirad.de/scott-spark-kinderfahrrad-2010-p-14908.html
http://www.profirad.de/scott-spark-kinderfahrrad-2009-211966-p-10495.html

Aber bin kein Kinderradprofi


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

wenn ich den eltern erzähle das sie 1000 oken für ein kinderrad hin legen müssen, kann ich mir ne neue bleibe suchen


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Macht auch wenig Sinn. Die Gören sind nach 2-3 Jahren eh zu groß für's Rad. Wenns noch kleinere Geschwister gibt, gehts ja noch.
Aber es sollte schon brauchbare Kinder MTBs für kleineres Geld geben.  Und dann direkt zu ein paar Rennen anmelden die Kleinen.


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

nee. erst kommt mtb-schule draki   dann sehen wir weiter.

am dienstag hab ich frei tommy.dann können wa auch morgens was machen


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Dienstag ist notiert.  Ick freu mi.


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

@Thomas ... die Spezis für Kids sind super ... vorallem verkaufen die sich gebraucht auch wieder fast ohne Verlust.
Meine kurze fährt auch eines!

P.S. Dienstag hab ich auch frei ....


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

di

bei 130 muß es dann ein 20" werden oder?
ich bau dem was zusammen.


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

Tendenziell eher 24" ... 

hab ich heute morgen in der Garage gefunden ... offensichtlich haben meine beiden anderen Bikes dank Frühlingsgefühlen Nachwuchs bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

klangheimlich zusammen gebaut  ich hätte doch geholfen  

sieht super aus.bis auf die blaue klemme


wann gehen wa testen


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

die Klemme kommt noch weg ... hatte keine andere ... was man aus Resten in der Garage so zusammenschrauben kann ...


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Makke hat wieder ein Dirt Bike.  Sehr nett. 

Ich werde heute auch noch was zusammen basteln. Interessiert euch aber nicht und würde mich nur unbeliebt machen ...


----------



## Oigi (19. März 2010)

Feines Teil, Markus...bin gespannt wie hoch du damit hinaus fliegst. 
Das Leatt Brace wuerde ich fuer 320 Euro/Stueck bekommen+geteilter Versandkosten. ich wollte anfang April bestellen.


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Ist das das gÃ¼nstigste Leatt Brace? Sind wohl schon die tollsten...aber 320â¬ ist ne Menge Holz.


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Feines Teil, Markus...bin gespannt wie hoch du damit hinaus fliegst.



bin eher gespannt, wie tief ich damit falle ...


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

vielleicht bekomm ich es noch günstiger oigi


----------



## Big D (19. März 2010)

Hi leute, 
gerade war ich an der Rinne um Bikefotos zu machen. 
Da kam eine nette Dame auf mich zu und fragte ob ich heut hier fahren würde.
Im weiteren Gespräch stellte sich dann hinaus das sie die Frau des Försters ist.
Sie klärte mich freundlich darauf auf das es an der Rinne STRIKT verboten ist Rad zufahren,
da es in der letzten Zeit vermehrt zu Unfällen mit Mechnsch sowie Wild und zu Naturbeschädigungen gekommen ist.
Einige Eltern von dort gestürtzten Jugendlichen Radfahrern wollten den Förster und seine Frau sogar wegen den dort gebauten Rampen anzeigen.

Also haltet euch von der Rinne FERN! Jeder der dort Rad fährt und erwischt wird, wird angezeit und bekommt eine Geldstrafe von mehreren Tausen Euros.


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

ich wander aus   kack land. bald darf man hier garnichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

Ich dachte das geht nur in Amerika. Wenn ich auf nen Baum kletter und runter falle, kann ich dann auch den Waldbesitzer verklagen? Ist zwar meine Blödheit, aber der Baum ist schliesslich vom Besitzer...

Wenn ich im Wald irgendwelche Sprungschanzen benutze tue ich das auf eigene Gefahr. In vollem Bewusstsein, dass die Dinger morsch sein könnten oder das ich mich auf die Fresse lege, weil's ******** gebaut ist. Ich käme nie auf die Idee den Waldbesitzer zu verklagen...

@BigD: Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Makke (19. März 2010)

... egal wie ... der Förster/Waldpächter haftet dafür, da er für die Sicherheit in seinem Revier verantworlich ist ...
Hinzu kommt, das die Rinne quasi der Abschluß eines Naturschutzgebietes ist ... Naturschutz <-> Buddeln ... passt nicht.

Ich hatte vor zwei/drei Jahren mal eine sehr nette (nicht ironisch gemeit) Unterhaltung mit dem Förster. Er ht mir damal
gesagt, das wir die Rinne befahren dürfen, solange dort nicht alles zerbuddelt wird. 
Das hatte ich auch den Jungs gesagt, die damal vom FSH dort hin umgezogen sind ... was daraus geworden ist sieht man ja ... 

Bedankt Euch bei den Vollidioten, die das selbe am Bombenkrater, FSH und Co veranstaltet haben ... 
Super ... und noch ein Spot weniger ...


----------



## Mogart (19. März 2010)

Oh man, wenn man so etwas liest, dann wird mir echt übel! Was ist denn bei euch für morgen geplant heute habe ich es wohl verpasst auf den Zug aufzuspringen.


----------



## Mogart (19. März 2010)

@Drakusch: Moin, fährst du morgen biken? Wenn ja wo kann man dich treffen? Gruß


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

je nach wetter geh ich dh schreddern


----------



## Asha'man (19. März 2010)

@Makke: Ich mach den Förstern auch keinen Vorwurf. Und sehe das genau, wie du. Was mich stört ist, dass die Besitzer für Verletzungen haften sollen.

Bombenkrater war abzusehen. Das Zeug war zu groß, zu wackelig, gefährlich. Rinne war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. War ja klar, dass irgendwer es wieder übertreiben musste mit dem Bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mogart (19. März 2010)

@Drakusch: Die Frage ist ja wo  und heute machst du doch nichts mehr?


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

heute arbeite ich noch zu ende.
warscheinlich bei dir um die ecke


----------



## Oigi (19. März 2010)

Die guenstigere Variante koennten wir ueber einen anderen Kontakt fuer 130 Euro bekommen (orig. 200 Euro). Diese Stuetze ist allerdings vom Hersteller nicht fuers Biken empfohlen. Die Einstellbarkeit beschraenkt sich auch nur auf die Kragenweite. Heisst dein Oberkoerper muss perfekt dazu passen. Bei der anderen teuereren Variante kannst du die Stuetze genau auf deinen Koerper anpassen. Und weil ich bei solchen Sachen keine Kompromisse eingehen moechte, investiere ich lieber etwas mehr als mich nachher zu aergern, dass es nicht richtig passt, drueckt oder wackelt.


----------



## Paolo (19. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> vielleicht bekomm ich es noch günstiger oigi





Oigi schrieb:


> Die guenstigere Variante koennten wir ueber einen anderen Kontakt fuer 130 Euro bekommen (orig. 200 Euro). Diese Stuetze ist allerdings vom Hersteller nicht fuers Biken empfohlen. Die Einstellbarkeit beschraenkt sich auch nur auf die Kragenweite. Heisst dein Oberkoerper muss perfekt dazu passen. Bei der anderen teuereren Variante kannst du die Stuetze genau auf deinen Koerper anpassen. Und weil ich bei solchen Sachen keine Kompromisse eingehen moechte, investiere ich lieber etwas mehr als mich nachher zu aergern, dass es nicht richtig passt, drueckt oder wackelt.




Die Club Version bekommt man auf jeden Fall schon mal etwas billiger als 320 + Versand. Nämlich für 320 inkl. Versand als Einzelbestellung. 
Da sollte dann im Pack evtl. noch etwas zu machen sein.
Wie viele hätten denn hier Interesse an einem Leatt Brace?
Evtl. wäre ich auch dabei. Tragt ihr die dann nur im Park oder etwa auch bei einigen euer wilden Aktionen in der näheren Umgebung? 


Zu meinem Bikeaufbau Status: Hat sich aufgrund Lieferschwierigkeiten kleinerer Teile etwas verzögert. Nächstes Wochenende könnte aber eines der Bikes einsatzbereit sein wenn bis dahin alles eingetroffen ist und ich Ende der Woche damit Gas gebe.


----------



## Drakush (19. März 2010)

sobald ich nen fullface an hab werd ich das ding tragen.EGAL WO!!!


----------



## Paolo (19. März 2010)

Vielleicht kann man dann ja wirklich eine Sammelbestellung in diesem Rahmen organisieren bei der man noch etwas sparen kann. Ist halt die Frage wie viele da zusammenkommen würden.
Mittlerweile werden die Dinger ja wirklich schon sehr oft gefahren.


----------



## Frog (19. März 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=2123

schöne Auswahl...und manchmal nicht billig!


----------



## natureboy79 (20. März 2010)

@Frühjahrstour
also das pfingstwochenende vom 22.5-24.5 oder vom 13.5-16.5 maria himmelfahrt würde sich anbieten.ostern kommt denke ich zu früh,da dürfte der ansturm auch ziemlich groß sein.
Unterbringung vielleicht im vulkaneifelgebiet(Daun.etc) oder direkt bad neuenahr/ahrweiler.
was meint ihr?ich war mit dem mtb noch nicht in der eifel und kenne 
halt die spots nicht.ahr kenne ich mich ein wenig aus.


----------



## unknorke (20. März 2010)

Hallo

2 Sachen.
1. Wir wollen morgen mit 3 Mann oder mehr nach Gerresheim fahren paar Runden Drehen die Trails genießen, auf die Fresse legen ect kennt das ja. Wäre jemand interessiert mitzukommen? Wenn ja einfach melden. So wie es ausschaut bin ich den ganzen abend zu Hause und werde das Forum durchwuseln.

2. @ Makke : warst du heut in gerresheim unterwegs?  

lg
Chris


----------



## Makke (20. März 2010)

nee ... liege auf dem Sofa ... Biken iss gerade nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknorke (20. März 2010)

Dann hab ich dich wohl verwechselt hab gedacht du wärst in ddorf unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Prolux (20. März 2010)

@Makke,

wollte dich fragen ob Du ein paar alte PC Lautsprecher hast, da meine abgeraucht sind.
Ansonsten,  nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja einigermassen gut werden, ohne Regen.
Dann sollten wir mal wieder fahren wenn dein Arm das mitmacht.


----------



## Makke (20. März 2010)

mal sehen ... im Moment sieht das garnicht gut aus ...


----------



## S.F. (20. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen ... im Moment sieht das garnicht gut aus ...



Was hast Du denn "angestellt"?


----------



## Makke (20. März 2010)

hab auf der Halde die "Kontrolle" verloren ... und mich mit Bike zwischen den Beinen zwischen zwei Bäumern verkeilt ... 
Linker Unterarm ist ziemlich hautbefreit ...sah die ersten 24h garnicht so schlimm aus, jetzt hat sich das Ganze ordentlich entzündet.


----------



## S.F. (20. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> hab auf der Halde die "Kontrolle" verloren ... und mich mit Bike zwischen den Beinen zwischen zwei Bäumern verkeilt ...
> Linker Unterarm ist ziemlich hautbefreit ...sah die ersten 24h garnicht so schlimm aus, jetzt hat sich das Ganze ordentlich entzündet.



Autsch! Ist der Dreck raus? Entzündungen sind dabei "normal"..
Arnika inwendig gegen die Entzündung. Täglich Verbandswechsel am besten mit Betaisodona... Wunde darf zuerst einmal nicht abtrocknen...
http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Medikament/Betaisodona+Salbe/med_wirk-medikament-10.html

Wenn nach zwei Tagen keine Besserung eintritt, ab zum Doc.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Makke (20. März 2010)

werd morgen sowies das Ding mal begutachten lassen ...


----------



## H-P (21. März 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Autsch! Ist der Dreck raus? Entzündungen sind dabei "normal"..
> Arnika inwendig gegen die Entzündung. Täglich Verbandswechsel am besten mit Betaisodona... Wunde darf zuerst einmal nicht abtrocknen...
> http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Medikament/Betaisodona+Salbe/med_wirk-medikament-10.html
> 
> ...



Also ich schwöre auch auf Betaisodona,gute Besserung Makke.


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

@Makke: Klingt nicht gut. Gute Besserung!! 

@ll: Hat jemand zufällig (ich glaub ja an Wunder) ein JIS Vierkant Innenlager? Breite egal...ich probier alles aus und kann die Kurbel ggfs. auf Zweifach umbauen. 110-113mm dürften optimal passen.
Wenn sich da nix ergibt, wo ist denn hier die längste nicht steile Abfahrt? Fahr ich halt ohne Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (21. März 2010)

hab ich   sogar eins von race face war mal schweine teuer,heute braucht es kaum ne sau


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

Im ernst? Vierkant? BSA? JIS? Wie breit?  Ich komm rum....Frühstück wird überschätzt? Nachthemd schon aus? 

Hab gestern geschätzte 1000(!) Radläden hier durch telefoniert. Beste Konversation:

- Suche JIS Vierkant BSA Innenlager.
- Ist das Hollowtech 2?
- Ähhh nein?! Schon gut. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Drakush (21. März 2010)

mach handy an !!!


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

(tdn8: ) *kicher*


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

Gut, datt der Kerl nix wech schmeisst. 

Das gibt aber nen Hauffen Darius-Spezial Cappucino und sonstwas.


----------



## Drakush (21. März 2010)

ich kenn nur bekloppte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Gut, datt der Kerl nix wech schmeisst.
> 
> Das gibt aber nen Hauffen Darius-Spezial Cappucino und sonstwas.





..habe noch allerhand 4-Kant -Zeug (was genau müßte ich im Keller suchen):

- XT Kurbel
- LX Kurbel (7-8 fach)
- 4- Kant für 73er Lager (118 er Länge)

diverses andere Teile.

Grüße
OlliB.


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

Olli: Warum trifft man dich eigentlich nur noch 1x/Jahr auf gemeinsamen Touren? Das hatten wir mal regelmässiger hinbekommen.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass überhaupt jemand noch was hat.  Ich probier mal mit dem Zeug von Darius.


----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Olli: Warum trifft man dich eigentlich nur noch 1x/Jahr auf gemeinsamen Touren? Das hatten wir mal regelmässiger hinbekommen.
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass überhaupt jemand noch was hat.  Ich probier mal mit dem Zeug von Darius.



....liegt evtl. am inneren Schweinhund....Erkältung......Gruppenzwang.....wird dieses Jahr bestimmt anders. Schwöre!

Grüße
OlliB.


----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

Verkaufe einen THULE BackPac 973 mit 16er KIT.

FÃ¼r 3 Bikes. War fÃ¼r meinen OPEL Zafira. Der geht jetzt in Rente.

Bei THULE auf der Web-Seite kann man nachsehen unter "Kaufhilfen" welche Modelle fÃ¼r das 16er KIT noch passen (z. B.: VW Passat, Sharan etc.)

Man kann aber auch ein passendes KIT kaufen und das 16er dann in der Bucht verkaufen.

Ich hatte so an VB 130 â¬ gedacht.

ZusÃ¤tzlich verkaufe ich meine KindShock 900er SattelstÃ¼tze (ohne Riefen in 30,9). Geht einwandfrei. Komme nur auf lÃ¤ngeren Touren mit dem Versatz nach hinten nicht klar --> Knieschmerzen. Werde mir dann die 950er kaufen.


----------



## joergenson (21. März 2010)

@Frog



Grüße aus Solingen


----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> @Frog
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße aus Solingen



......lachen ist Gesund...gell


----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> @Frog
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße aus Solingen



Du lebst noch? Freut mich was von Dir zu hören..bzw. zu sehen!


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2010)

Innenlager hab ich. Hat jemand die Schrauben für die Kurbelbefestigung??? Hehe...vllt. sollte ich doch einfach warten bis mein Innenlager kommt.


----------



## joergenson (21. März 2010)

Denn mal ein Prost für die Verschollenen!!!


----------



## Frog (21. März 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> Denn mal ein Prost für die Verschollenen!!!



..und wieso ist der Schaum vom Bier (Alt-Bier) weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. März 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> ..und wieso ist der Schaum vom Bier (Alt-Bier) weiß?



Jetzt wirst Du aber kleinlich! Nicht meckern, trinken!!!!

Tach Jörg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bin ja auch verschollen...

Sch......wetter!!!! Dreh mal einer den Hahn ab!


----------



## eldridge grade (21. März 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst Du aber kleinlich! Nicht meckern, trinken!!!!
> 
> Tach Jörg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bin ja auch verschollen...
> ...



Also sitzen wir jetzt alle vorm Computer und verfolgen das Regenradar...
Warscheinlich wird pünktlich zum Wochenenafang alles besser, dann wenn man wieder im Büro sitzt.

Gruss M.


----------



## joergenson (21. März 2010)

Geh jetzt Kajakfahren!!
Unser kleines Bächlein im Tal eignet sich momentan
hervorragend für Topolinos!!
Finde leider den Hahn zum Abstellen nicht.
Gestern gings noch mit dem Biken!



Oberhalb von SG-Gräfrath

Grüße an alle Verschollenen!!!


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2010)

Ja, toll, gestern wars ja auch noch trocken... nur da war ich zuerst in Ddorf und danach zum Geburtstag in Mülheim... 
ich glaube ich geh gleich laufen... :-(
besser als gar nix...


----------



## Makke (21. März 2010)

ich betrinke mich heute ... da spüre ich die Schmerzen nicht so ... aber vielleicht hilft auch


----------



## unknorke (21. März 2010)

Ähm hat jemand vll noch nen specilized schnellspanner den er nimma brauch? meiner hat grade eben den geist aufgeben-.- würde auch zahlen

lg Chris


----------



## unknorke (21. März 2010)

Bzw wie heißt das moped womit mand ie stallestange festziehen kann?


----------



## Makke (21. März 2010)

muss es ein Spezi sein? ... hab ansonsten noch alle möglichen Dinger hier rumliegen ...
Du meinst die Sattelklemme ... !


----------



## unknorke (21. März 2010)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich nen spezi für mein big hit 1 09 habe kA ob da auch andere drauf passen. Ja genau die sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (21. März 2010)

Eine bekannte von mir hat das Radl auch und bei ihr ist das Hr mit ner 10mm Steck-schraubaches befestigt. Nen 135mm Schnellspanner sollte aber auch halten. Ist dann aber nicht mehr so verwindungssteif.


----------



## unknorke (21. März 2010)

Habe mich vertan suche sattelklemme :O 
i-ein idiot hat mal zu mir gesagt das das teil schnell spanner heißt  Und danach hab ich den idioten gespielt und das direkt übernommen 
also Sattelklemme


----------



## Big D (21. März 2010)

Die Sattelstange hat 30.9mm.

Da brauchst du eine 34.9mm Klemme.


Z.b http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Cog-Ring-Sattelklemme-2010-349mm::18246.html


----------



## unknorke (22. März 2010)

Knorke  Hat einer so eine Rum Liegen die ich fürn paar Euros haben kann?


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

unknorke schrieb:


> Habe mich vertan suche sattelklemme :O
> i-ein idiot hat mal zu mir gesagt das das teil schnell spanner heißt  Und danach hab ich den idioten gespielt und das direkt übernommen
> also Sattelklemme




 der hatte nicht ganz unrecht   du hast halt ne sattelklemme mit schnellspanner 



morgen bin ich mit tommy auf filthys. wobei weiß einer was mit boppard is ?(fällt mir grad ein)


----------



## Makke (22. März 2010)

werd morgen aber nicht mitkommen ... Euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

der arm?


----------



## Asha'man (22. März 2010)

@Makke: Blöd.  Gute Besserung nochmal!
@Darius: Das Innenlager ist hinüber. Das Gewinde einer Lagerschale ist total hinüber. Hab es zum Glück nicht weiter versucht anzuziehen. Hoffe ich hab mir das Gewinde im Rahmen nicht kaputt gemacht.
Aber dein Tip mit dem Oberländer war gold wert. Die haben FAG Lager (haben nen miesen Ruf...aber ich probiers). Wenn bis 13-14 Uhr nicht der Postmann klingelt kauf ich mir das beim Oberländer. Werd ihn mal von dir grüßen.

DANKE für's Vorbeikommen. Hast was gut bei mir!


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

die schalen sind aus aluminium der rahmen aus stahl. gewinde am rahmen ist ok  
muß mir das nochmal ansehen. nicht wegschmeißen.


----------



## Asha'man (22. März 2010)

Ich schmeiss doch nix von dir weg.  Die Gewinde waren aber schon kaputt. Als es etwas schwerer ging habe ich schiss Hase aufgehört zu schrauben und mir das Gewinde mal angesehen. Eine Seite ist noch einigermassen ok. Die andere Lagerschale ist hinüber. Vllt. bekommt man die einzeln?!


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

nie im leben. das ding kommt dann in die tonne


----------



## Airhaenz (22. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> der hatte nicht ganz unrecht   du hast halt ne sattelklemme mit schnellspanner
> 
> 
> 
> morgen bin ich mit tommy auf filthys. wobei weiß einer was mit boppard is ?(fällt mir grad ein)



ab 1.4 wieder geöffnet..


----------



## tdn8 (22. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> wobei weiß einer was mit boppard is ?(fällt mir grad ein)


Der Lift fährt noch nicht.


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Der Lift fährt noch nicht.



Ab dem 01.04.10 fährt der Lift von 10-17 Uhr.


----------



## Makke (22. März 2010)

@Danny ...morgen Zeit für eine Rheinrunde?


----------



## Drakush (22. März 2010)

den drecks lift braucht keine sau.  ist der park offen?
kann nix auf der hompage finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (22. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> den drecks lift braucht keine sau.  ist der park offen?
> kann nix auf der hompage finden.




Ab dem 01.04.10 ist der Park offen. http://www.downthehill.de/


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Danny ...morgen Zeit für eine Rheinrunde?



Können wir morgen machen. Wo ist der Treffpunkt, um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Makke (22. März 2010)

ich denke 10:00 Uhr am Apollo ... dann gemütlich einmal zur Rheinquelle und zurück


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2010)

ok. bin dabei!


----------



## unknorke (22. März 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/378818

brauche mal eure vorschläge ich will das bike komplett neu aufbauen im Laufe des Jahres will nichts mehr behalten bis auf gabel,rahmen, dämpfer. Rest neu kaufen. Welche parts würdet ihr verbauen?
Ich würde auch gerne den Rahmen Neu lackieren. Vorschläge? Und wenn wir schon dabei sind womit würdet ihr den rahmen ect lackieren?


----------



## Paolo (22. März 2010)

Hi, hat jemand von euch evtl. eine Fox Van 36 oder eine Rock Shox Lyrik mit tapered Schaft übrig?
Im Gegenzug habe ich eine Fox 32 Talas RLC aus 2009 abzugeben. Kommt mit 9mm Ausfallende.


----------



## Makke (22. März 2010)

unknorke schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/378818
> 
> brauche mal eure vorschläge ich will das bike komplett neu aufbauen im Laufe des Jahres will nichts mehr behalten bis auf gabel,rahmen, dämpfer. Rest neu kaufen. Welche parts würdet ihr verbauen?
> Ich würde auch gerne den Rahmen Neu lackieren. Vorschläge? Und wenn wir schon dabei sind womit würdet ihr den rahmen ect lackieren?



Rahmen lackieren lohnt nicht ... umbauen ... naja, bin nicht sicher.
Was willst Du mit dem Umbau erreichen?


----------



## unknorke (22. März 2010)

Ich will mit dem Fahrrad schöen lange und angenehme touren fahren und für mich gibt es keine bessere sache in die ich geld stecken könnte. Mir gefällt das Fahrrad so nicht und teilweise sind die sachen schrott.
Deswegen ich will mir halt im laufe des jahres monat für monat neue teile dafür kaufen damit es mir wieder gefällt und ich schön damit touren fahren kann.


----------



## Makke (22. März 2010)

hast P.N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknorke (22. März 2010)

Jo habs gesehen und schon geantwortet


----------



## aelx (23. März 2010)

Ich will morgen Mittag ne "kleine" Runde in Sohlingen drehen da das Wetter ja genial werden soll.
Schaberg, Glüder, Leichlingen oder so um die Trails zu genießen  kann den bekannten Drops komm ich zwar vorbei hatte habe nicht vor die mitzunehmen. 

Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen würd ich mich freuen.

Wäre dann wahrscheinlich gegen 13-14Uhr in Solingen bzw Schaberg, die genaue Zeit kann man dann ja über Handy regeln da ich morgens noch was vor hab.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Makke (23. März 2010)

war mit Danny heute ner kleine Runde (76km) unterwegs ... 
Morgen werden wir wieder fahren, aber ins richtige Gelände gehe ich diese Woch noch nicht wieder.


----------



## unknorke (23. März 2010)

Hat wer ne Sattelklemme ( evt mit schnell spanner ) in der größe 34,9mm rum fliegen und kann ich mir evt verkaufen?


----------



## unknorke (23. März 2010)

alles klar hat sich erledigt


----------



## natureboy79 (23. März 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Ich will morgen Mittag ne "kleine" Runde in Sohlingen drehen da das Wetter ja genial werden soll.
> Schaberg, Glüder, Leichlingen oder so um die Trails zu genießen  kann den bekannten Drops komm ich zwar vorbei hatte habe nicht vor die mitzunehmen.
> 
> Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen würd ich mich freuen.
> ...



Für Glüder wäre ich zu haben.Lass uns mal telefonieren.
@makke,danny  na,wie wars in der schweiz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. März 2010)

super ... wie zu erwarten


----------



## Drakush (24. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> war mit Danny heute ner kleine Runde (76km) unterwegs ..




das ist doch krank  



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5286


----------



## Makke (24. März 2010)

ne krank nicht ... nur schöööön 

noch ein/zwei Wochen, dann  knacken wir die 100er Marke ... Kondition tut gut, und das Weizen schmeckt danach um so besser ... glaub mir!

*@Gemeinde* ... hat noch jemand Bilder von gemeinsamen Touren von Juli`09 bis heute? ich möchte gerne die HP mal wieder
auf einen aktuelleren Stand bringen ...


----------



## Julian0o (24. März 2010)

Für mich fängt die Saison gut an. Gestern bei nem kleinen Sprung vorne weggerutscht und auf die links Schulter geflogen > Schlüsselbeinbruch... Morgen werde ich erstmal operiert. Wird wohl mit nem draht fixiert. Werde wohl nicht vor Ende April wieder fahren können. Und ich glaube dann beschränke ich mich auf Touren...

Habt ihr erfahrungen mit sowas?

MfG


----------



## Oigi (24. März 2010)

Ach du Schei**e......na dann gute Besserung.

Auf jeden Fall nicht wieder zu frueh aufs Bike. Ein Kumpel hat sich nach 4 Wochen wieder auf seine Motocrosser gesetzt und hat dann das ganze nochmal durch. Nun sind die Belastungen beim Biken nicht ganz so hoch, aber vielleicht wissen die Aerzte ja doch was sie sagen, wenn sie meinen so und so lange nicht belasten.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. März 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Für mich fängt die Saison gut an. Gestern bei nem kleinen Sprung vorne weggerutscht und auf die links Schulter geflogen > Schlüsselbeinbruch... Morgen werde ich erstmal operiert. Wird wohl mit nem draht fixiert. Werde wohl nicht vor Ende April wieder fahren können. Und ich glaube dann beschränke ich mich auf Touren...
> 
> Habt ihr erfahrungen mit sowas?
> 
> MfG




Ohh ja. 

Genau vor 2 Jahren hatte es mich erwischt. 
Schlüsselbeinbruch ist nicht gleich Schlüsselbeinbruch.
Ich hatte einen der komplexeren Sorte. Hat 3 - 4 Monate gedauert bis ich wieder richtig(mit Winterberg Roadgap) biken konnten. 
Gibt aber auch genug Fälle, wo es ein einfacher Bruch ohne Splitter und große Verschiebung war, die nach 6-8 Wochen wieder fit waren. 

Wenns dich tröstet, ich hab mir hier so nen komichen Virus eingefangen und bin todesschlapp ohne Aussicht auf Besserung. AntiBotika haben schon mal nicht geholfen. Morgen mal zum nächsten Arzt vielleicht findet der was..Erinnert mich irgendwie an Lügenmaul und Pinkstarfish, vielleicht liegts am Alter


----------



## Julian0o (24. März 2010)

Ja ist wohl verschoben (aber auch schon zurück gegangen seid gestern, da hats echt ordentlich rausgestanden) und sind wohl drei teile die auf nen Draht aufgefädelt werden damit alles wieder grade zusammenwächst. 
Mir würde es schon ganz reichen wenn ich mir in zwei wochen wieder ohne Probleme den Hintern abwichen kann  Und Winterberg Roadgap brauch ich auch nicht. Hauptsache ich kann wenns geht anfang Mai wieder touren machen. 

MfG


----------



## Airhaenz (24. März 2010)

Auf dem Rad Forstwege schrubben hab ich schon wieder nach 6 Wochen gemacht. Joggen nach 3 Wochen. 
Das Sturzrisiko ist aber deins..einmal drauf gefallen und schon isses wieder durch.


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2010)

Au weh.  Klingt ja gar nicht gut. Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Julian0o (24. März 2010)

Ja ich hatte ales ein bisschen überschätzt. Bikepark hab ich schon garkeine Lust mehr  Werden wohl dieses Jahr nur Touren in der Umgebung werden, das macht mir auch soweit eh am meisten Spass, der Rest war mir eigentlich immer etwas riskant und hatte immer ein leicht mulmiges Gefühl. Man zieht halt mit den Kumpels mit...

Was ich nur garnicht verstehen kann das meine Kumpels noch fast 3 stunden an dem Spot geblieben sind und weitergefahren sind nachdem sie mich zum Krankenwagen gebracht haben. Ich hätte das sicher nicht gemacht 

Naja wird schon, bin eigentlich positiv gestimmt. Schmerzen halten sich in grenzen, nur halt beim belasten der Arme ist was unangenehm. Schlafen war auch son ding heute nach. Bin überhaupt kein Rückenschläfer.. Bäh...
Und das aufstehen aussm Bett ist immer toll...

Hatte auch zum glück nen Helm an, bin nämlich auch noch ordentlich auffn Kopf geknallt. Aber mit dem is alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. März 2010)

hmmm ... nur noch Pflegefälle hier ...

@Julian0o ...  das wird wieder, nicht schön, aber heilbar
@Jochen ... das klingt auch nicht gut

allen gute und schnelle Besserung ... 

Mal ne Story dazu: ich hatte vor einigen Jahren nach einem Trip durch die Alpen eine üble Entzündung aller Gelenke im Körper. Jede Bewegung war mit extremen Schmerzen verbunden ... die Ärzte haben alles untersucht und gemacht ... nichts, die Ursache wollte sich nicht finden lassen. Dann hat ein Arzt im Ruhestand und Hobbylaborant sich meine Blutprobe genommen und untersucht ... der hat herausgefunden das ich einen Yersinia-Befall habe ... so ein Befund sorgt für ganz große Wellen im Gesundheitsamt ...  ... war aber mit einem speziellen Antibiotika ruck-zuck weg.


----------



## joergenson (24. März 2010)

@JulianOo
Schlüsselbeinbruch - ja, hatte ich auch schon. Sehr unangenehm!!! Vor allem die ersten Tage äh Nächte beim Schlafen. Und das Aufrichten morgens ist auch sehr anstrengend und schmerzhaft. Hatte nur keinen KH-Aufenthalt mit OP, sondern war nur kurz in der Ambulanz zum Röntgen und danach hat man mir einen Rucksackverband verpasst. Ca. 6 Wochen must Du wohl einplanen bis das mit den zwei Rädern und Pedalen wieder erlaubt ist.

@Makke
Warst Du vorher in Asien oder Mittel-/Südamerika unterwegs???Sehr außergewöhnliche Erkrankung!

Bin jetzt die dritte Woche in Lemförde bei der BASF arbeiten. Da mein Auto voll bepackt mit Werkzeug und allerlei Utensilien war, musste das Rad zu Hause bleiben - es passten lediglich die Laufschuhe noch ins Auto. Traurig bei dem schönen Wetter zur Zeit. Pünktlich zum Wochenende wird dann der Wasserhahn wieder aufgedreht
Wieder nix mit ner gepflegten Glüder-Runde o. ä.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## Makke (24. März 2010)

nö ... die Quelle wurde versucht zu ermitteln, aber das hat sich im Sande verlaufen ...


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

hat heute abend jemand lust für ne rhein/erft runde? 

start zwischen 18 und 19 uhr.


----------



## Makke (25. März 2010)

mal sehen ... melde mich noch mal


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

ruf an wenn ich nicht mehr on bin.


----------



## Makke (25. März 2010)

ich muss jetzt noch ne Waschmaschine holen und anschließen, melde mich, sobald ich zurück bin!


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

es kann nicht war sein. da endscheide ich mich schon für ne lockere runde und was ist...regen  und es macht nicht den anschein als ob es gleich wieder aufhört


----------



## Makke (25. März 2010)

klick mal in den rechten Link meiner Signatur ... da kannst Du schön sehen, wie der Regen kommt/geht/bleibt

bzw ... für Europa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

wenn ich das richtig gedeutet hab,wars das dann mit fahren


----------



## Makke (25. März 2010)

die zweite Schlechtwetterzone könnte vorbeiziehen ... könnte !?


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

bei mir sind wa von aufhören noch weit weg


----------



## Makke (25. März 2010)

na gut ... dann vielleicht morgen ...


----------



## Drakush (25. März 2010)

jo besser is glaub ich.  mache auch was früher feierabend. dann noch im hellen


----------



## H-P (25. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> nö ... die Quelle wurde versucht zu ermitteln, aber das hat sich im Sande verlaufen ...


 
Ja ja, was man sich Karneval alles holen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. März 2010)

nix karneval ... da mache ich seit mehr als 10 Jahren einen großen Bogen drumm


----------



## H-P (26. März 2010)

Jo, ich auch...sind ja hier genug Pappnasen.


----------



## Drakush (26. März 2010)




----------



## Cry_for_death (26. März 2010)

Die arche läuft erst karfreitag wieder auf grund.... bis dahin dauerregen


----------



## aelx (26. März 2010)

Ach die Vorhersagen über so ne Zeitspanne werden sich eh wieder ändern, hoffentlich zum positiven... leider wird es ja auch wieder ein wenig kälter. 

Ich hoffe ja das ich nächste Woche wenigstens nochmal eine Glüderrunde hinbekomme.


----------



## murray (27. März 2010)

Moin zusammen...

Da sich der ein oder andere von euch sicherlich besser in Ddorf auskennt als ich, folgende Frage:

Da der Frühling ja langsam losgeht gehts auch hin und wieder ans Schrauben. Allerdings habe ich hier zuhause nicht gerade die besten Bedingungen. Wenig Werkzeug und auch nicht genügend Platz.
Jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass ich in Hamburg mal nen Bike-Laden gesehen hatte, der Samstags eine "offene Werkstatt" aneboten hat. Da konnte man gegen geringe Gebühr selbst Schrauben und deren Werkstatt benutzen. Kennt ihr vielleicht in Düsseldorf so nen Laden der sowas anbietet?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Makke (27. März 2010)

wüsste ich nicht, das es sowas hier gibt ... wäre aber ne Marktlücke


----------



## Drakush (27. März 2010)




----------



## Cry_for_death (28. März 2010)

sieht ja nach - in anbetracht der vorhersage - top wetter aus  kommt noch wer mit ein paar trails brettern, vielleicht das ein oder andre steilere stück heut fahren? es war ja jetzt ein paar tage "trocken". ich bin so gegen 14 uhr los


----------



## Makke (28. März 2010)

ich würde so gerne ... aber irgendwer hat mir ne Stunde vom Vormittag geklaut und ich muss gleich ins Büro ... *würg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (28. März 2010)

ist ja ne stunde länge rhell. kannst ja nachkommen


----------



## heiopei (28. März 2010)

Mahlzeit! Hier ist ja was los! Gute Besserung an Julian und Jochen! Ich hoffe ihr seid bald wieder fit! 
Ich halte mich derweil mit anderen Sportarten fit und hoffe auf beständigeres Wetter am Wochenende...


----------



## Makke (28. März 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> ist ja ne stunde länge rhell. kannst ja nachkommen



... hmmm ... wenn ich nach Hause komme, ist es Mitternacht ... da ist nix mehr hell draußen

@Olli ... Du verwirrst mich, jetzt wirst Du noch zum Schönwetterfahrer 

*Frage:* ... suche eine Sattelklemme in 30,0/30,2 (Farbe ist egal), hat jemand eine für mich ....


----------



## Elfchen (29. März 2010)

Irgendwer Lust / Zeit morgen zu biken?? Hab doch noch Urlaub..


----------



## Makke (29. März 2010)

wann wolltest Du fahren? ... wenn es nicht regnet wie verrückt, könnte ich gegen frühen Nachmittag ne Runde mit drehen.


----------



## Elfchen (30. März 2010)

früher Nachmittag klingt gut. Aber hier is schon total dunkel  also wohl eher Regen angesagt


----------



## Drakush (30. März 2010)

Fr. den 2.4.2010 Filthy Trails! 

11 uhr Parkplatz.

Gruß


----------



## Julian0o (30. März 2010)

Hi Jungs, mir gehts langsam immer besser und es ist so kakke wenn die Sonnenstrahlen rauskommen und man dauernd am Bike vorbei läuft wenn man schiffen geht  
Aber bin positiv gestimmt das ich gegen ende nächster Woche wenigstens schon wieder runden drehen kann. Merken jeden Tag deutliche Besserung und kann auch schon wieder auf der Seite pennen. Dafür das Donnerstag die OP war  Bin echt froh das ich nicht den konservativen Weg mit Rucksackverband mache. Weil dann würde es denke ich mindestens 6 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder aufs Bike könnte.


----------



## Drakush (30. März 2010)

mach locker jung. ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (30. März 2010)

Ja ich werde mich nach den Ärzten richten und nich voreilig im Wald rumfahren


----------



## aelx (30. März 2010)

Dann biete ich mal nen Alternative zu den Filthys an:

Freitag 02.04 lockere Glüder-Runde? Vorzugsweise Start zwischen 11-13Uhr Glüder PP, aber das is verhandelbar. 

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Makke (30. März 2010)

Glüder wäre auch ne Idee ... wie wäre ea am Samstag damit?

Wollte, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, morgen Nachmittag/Abend ne Runde drehen ... eher gemütliche Runde durch GraWa oder Rheinrunde ...


----------



## aelx (31. März 2010)

Samstags wär auch ok. Sag morgen mal bescheid wann du los willst.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

mach ich, wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe .. sitze noch im Büro


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2010)

Abends wäre ich dabei, wenn ich früh genug wech komme hier. Rheinrunde wäre top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

ich will auch,ich will auch,ich will auch


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2010)

ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, ist aber sehr windig heute.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

o.k. ... dann machen wir eine Rheinrunde heute Abend ... oder die Neusser Runde ... beides wird so um die 40-60km ... gemütliches Grundlagentraining.

Macht mal einer nen Zeitvorschlag und nennt einen Treffpunkt


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2010)

19 Uhr Erftmündung, für Neusser Runde. 
19 Uhr Apollo für Rheinrunde. 

Mir togal. Früher wird eng bei mir. Anke kommt auch mit denke ich.


----------



## Cry_for_death (31. März 2010)

tztztz... karfreitag bedeuted verzicht jungens!!! nix mit spass und filthys angesagt!!! 

ich kann leider über die feiertage nicht... bin in holland


----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

19 uhr apollo.schaff ich niemals.fahrt dann ohne mich.
abgesehen davon bin ich nach 20 km raus.mehr geben die beine im moment nicht her


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2010)

Können dich dann auch irgendwo aufpicken?! Wenn das dem Rest nicht zu kompliziert wird...hier fängts gerad an zu regnen. Vllt. hat sich das ganze sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Elfchen (31. März 2010)

Was ist denn mit Sa und Ostersonntag??? Auf Glüder hätt ich auch mal Lust


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2010)

Samstag Glüder wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

ich auch!

hoffe das der Wind sich noch legt, war gerade draußen, der bläßt gewaltig frisch daher.
Auch ziehen hier ständig neue Regenbänder durch ... können wir den Treffpunkt auf 19:30 verschieben?
19:00 Uhr wird extrem knapp heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

ich fahre jetzt heim. ruft mich an wenn es los geht.

samstag bin icke auch dabei


----------



## Elfchen (31. März 2010)

jippie dann Sa  sagt ihr mir noch wann und wo? 
Sind die Teufelsklippen da mit im "Fahrprogramm" wollt die doch auch mal runter 
Seit ihr Sonntag alle Eier suchen?


----------



## Asha'man (31. März 2010)

Mist bin noch auf Arbeit. Nicht auszuschliessen, dass ich es selber nicht schaffe heute.  Drehe dann alleine ne Runde.

Was sind denn die Teufelsklippen?


----------



## natureboy79 (31. März 2010)

wenn es samstags nicht so dolle regnet,bin ich auch dabei.
aber eigentlich bräuchte ich für glüder größere bremsscheiben.
letzte woche glüder hat meine 160 hinten ganz schön gekokelt.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> jippie dann Sa  sagt ihr mir noch wann und wo?
> Sind die Teufelsklippen da mit im "Fahrprogramm" wollt die doch auch mal runter
> Seit ihr Sonntag alle Eier suchen?



Sonntag muss ich Arbeiten ... aber ab 16:00 Uhr wäre ich für eine Tour zu haben ... das gilt auch für Montag

@natureboy79 ... ne 180/180 Kombi oder 200/180 macht schon Sinn ... was hast Du für eine Bremse drann? ... je nach Typ kostet das Umrüsten nicht die Welt


----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Seit ihr Sonntag alle Eier suchen?




ich hab meine schon gefunden  bin also irgendwo fahren.

bin zu hause und warte auf euch. zum apollo schaff ich es selbst um 19:30 nicht


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

ich mache mich jetzt fertig und fahre zum Neusser Sporthafen/Erftmündung ... wer da ist ist da ... 
Darius, wo könnte ich dich aufsammeln? ... es geht erst mal an der Erft entlang in Richtung Raketenstation/Skihalle


----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

ich komm zu mündung 19:30


----------



## Makke (31. März 2010)

bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (31. März 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich hab meine schon gefunden  bin also irgendwo fahren.
> 
> bin zu hause und warte auf euch. zum apollo schaff ich es selbst um 19:30 nicht



Na die brauchste zum biken ja auch 

@Makke: prima, dann hoffen wir mal auf nettes Wetter am So oder Mo 

@natureboy: wow, also ich hab 160er hoffe die reichen  wieg aber ja auch nur 50 kg. Wollt mir aber auch mal größere Scheiben anschaffen

@Asha: Die Teufelsklippen gehen irgendwo in der nähe der Fauna in Solingen los. Mein Bruder fährt da häufug aber ich war noch nie da :-( Vielleicht kommt er ja mit


----------



## Makke (1. April 2010)

die Teufelsklippen sind etwas weiter nord/östlich von Glüder ... hab hier einen GPS-Track von der Gegend, den ich demnächst mal abfahren wollte ... 

@Darius: noch heile heim gekommen?


----------



## Drakush (1. April 2010)

komplett nass :kotz: als ich den schlüssel in die tür steckte, hörte es auf 
das beste ist, das ich jetzt die seuche hab  hals zu und nase dicht :kotz::kotz:

aber immerhin sind meine bestellten sachen da


----------



## Asha'man (1. April 2010)

@Darius: Das du mir morgen gesund bist Kerle.  Wir müssen doch wie immer Pump Track Train fahren. 

Bin jetzt mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit. Könnte also evtl. heute abend ne Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter einigermassen mit spielt.


----------



## Drakush (1. April 2010)

egal wie! ich dabei!  pumpe mich mit sämtlichen drogen voll dann passt das schon


----------



## Makke (1. April 2010)

das ist mit dem Regen/Hagel gestern auch schlagartig richtig kalt geworden ... musste ordentlich Gas geben um nicht auszukühlen ....
Vorallem um die Kniee wurde es dann dann doch ordentlich frisch ....

(Frage: ist bei Euch die Textformatierung des IBC per Firefox auch total daneben?)

*Treffpunkt für alle Belgienreisenden morgen ist 09:00 Uhr HIER*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (1. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> (Frage: ist bei Euch die Textformatierung des IBC per Firefox auch total daneben?)



Mach mir auch grad schon gedanken was das ist  Aber dann liegts wohl nicht an mir. Hab auch nen Scrollbalken unten und generell passt grad was nich. Buchstaben sind auh irgendwie etwa versetzt.

Mal so ne Frage an euch. Was nutzt ihr für einen Sattel für längere Touren damits nicht schmerzt bei 20km+ Und gibts im Raum Düsseldorf nen gescheiten Laden wo man sättel ausprobieren kann? 

MfG
Julian


----------



## Asha'man (1. April 2010)

Wegen der Formatierung. Das ist normal, die Forensoftware bewältigt z.Z. einen moderaten Anstieg an Usertraffic. Sobald die Spitze erreicht ist, sollte alles wieder normal sein. Bis dahin ist das Forum natürlich in einer entsprechenden Bergaufneigung. Macht euch keine Sorgen.

@Julian: Magno Bikes und LaBici verleihen auf jeden Fall Sättel. Ich hab meine bei Magno gefunden und durfte einige über 1-2 Wochen testen.
@Makke: Heute morgen war es auch sehr kalt und extrem windig. Musste man schon aufpassen, dass nicht ne Böe hinter nem Haus einen vom Rad weht...habe auf ner knapp 100km Tour am Wochenende gelernt, dass es noch zu kalt für kurze Hose und Knielinge ist und hatte die Winterhose an.  So gings.


----------



## Prolux (1. April 2010)

@Makke,
wie sieht es aus mit morgen, Uhrzeit und so. Hast du morgen das Navi, weil ich finde das nicht. Habe ich auch was mit der Formatierung.


----------



## Makke (1. April 2010)

oh ... dann leigt es wohl am WebseitenCode vom IBC ...

jaja ... der Sattel, das ist ein Scheißthema ... ich fahre seit nunmehr  18 Jahren Rad ... den perfekten Sattel hab ich nooch nicht gefunden.
Es gibt kaum Läder die Testsattel haben ... ich kenne keinen.

@Danny ... sei so 20 vor 9 hier ... hab kein Navi, das nimmt meine Frau mit ... aber es fahren ja genug Leute mit, das finden wir schon irgendwie.


----------



## Prolux (1. April 2010)

ok, bin um 20 vor 9 bei Dir.


----------



## Big D (1. April 2010)

Liegt wohl am Datum das das forum heute ein bisschen schief ausschaut


----------



## Julian0o (1. April 2010)

Auch möglich  Auf Juhtupe kann man alle Videos in Textformat gucken


----------



## Drakush (1. April 2010)

den weg zeig ich euch dann 
heute abend erst mal ins bett.ausschwitzen den rotz


----------



## natureboy79 (1. April 2010)

da die meisten wohl morgen nach belgien fahren,werden alex und ich uns
mal wieder glüder vornehmen.


----------



## unknorke (1. April 2010)

Aloa,

kann mir jemand die genaue Adresse von Filthys Trails geben fürs navi?
wollen da morgen hin.

lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelx (1. April 2010)

Wie Naturboy sagte, die alternative zu Filthys is Freitag 13:00-13:10 Glüder PP. Geplant ist ne Trailtour an den bekannten Stellen vorbei.

Alex

Und Samstag dann wahrscheinlich wieder Glüder.  Bikewochende!


----------



## Drakush (2. April 2010)

bin um spätestens 9:15 am rastplatz.

fürs navi

http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/PRACTICALINFOS/index.php


----------



## heiopei (2. April 2010)

Viel Spaß euch allen! Ich habe leider Dienstag erst gemerkt, das mein unteres Dämpfergleitlager verschlissen ist, so daß Ersatz leider noch nicht eingetroffen ist. So ein Mist...


----------



## Drakush (2. April 2010)

der tag war nur geil  so sollte es immer sein.
die dicksten eier hatte heute makke   sag du mir nochmal ich sei ein freak


----------



## Elfchen (2. April 2010)

Wie siehts denn nu mit morgen aus? 
Wann und wo?


----------



## aelx (2. April 2010)

Glüder war heut echt cool, die wichtigen Stellen sind trocken.

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Prolux (3. April 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nu mit morgen aus?
> Wann und wo?



*Makke schreibt im Glüderfred:*
 wir werden heute die Glüdertour erst gegen 13:00 Uhr starten ... früher wird es nichts ... wir kommen zu dritt, wenn das Wetter uns nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Makke (3. April 2010)

sorry, hätte ich hier auch noch schreiben können ... *gääääähn* .... brauch erst mal nen Kaffee ....


----------



## ChristophC (3. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> der tag war nur geil  so sollte es immer sein.
> die dicksten eier hatte heute makke



Aber Hallo Eier so groß wie Melonen würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (3. April 2010)

ChristophC schrieb:


> Aber Hallo Eier so groß wie Melonen würd ich sagen



Bitte mehr details  Also nicht zu den Eiern, sonder warum so groß


----------



## Asha'man (3. April 2010)

Er hat das Roadgap zum ersten Mal gesprungen. Landung war wohl sehr unglücklich, wie ich gehört, aber nicht gesehen habe. Er probiert es nochml. Landung war wohl sehr unglücklich. Aber er springt es auch mindestens noch ein drittes Mal. 

Ist das der gleiche Markus, der letztes Jahr noch Bikeparks fern bleiben wollte? 

War sehr nett gestern. Bis auf der blöde Stau und die Kopfschmerzen danach. Anke hatte ein Erfolgserlebnis nach dem anderen. Hat mich sehr gefreut. 
Ich habe meine Technik an den Doubles verbessert (danke Makke für die Tips) und ein Ansatz von Tailwhip geht auch schon. 

Freu mich auf's nächste Mal. 

Wer fährt eigentlich morgen und wo? Evtl. holen Anke und ich Glüder nach. Oder Halde in Grevenbroich. Mal sehen.


----------



## Makke (3. April 2010)

jaja ... das ist der Gleiche 

waren gerade in Glüder ... kleine Runde ... 
Morgen muss ich Arbeiten, könnte aber ab ca.16:00 Uhr an kleineren Bikeevents teil nehmen





















*alle weiteren Bilder sind auf fun-riders.org online!!!*


----------



## -Wally- (4. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Er hat das Roadgap zum ersten Mal gesprungen. Landung war wohl sehr unglücklich, wie ich gehört, aber nicht gesehen habe. Er probiert es nochml. Landung war wohl sehr unglücklich. Aber er springt es auch mindestens noch ein drittes Mal.



Moinsen zusammen,

also soweit ich richtig mitgezählt habe hat Makke es vier mal hin bekommen und ganz besonders die ersten drei male haben mir persönlich viel Mut gemacht...Mut deswegen, weil ich nun weiß wieviel Missbrauch man einem Laufrad noch zumuten kann...man hat das geknallt...
Aber Respekt...
War ein toller Tag gestern, hat mir persönlich viel gebracht...ich konnte mich an meinen ersten Double heran wagen und konnte außerdem erstmals mein neu aufgebautes Demo richtig benutzen -wirklich genialer Tag, Danke an alle beteiligten.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Asha'man (4. April 2010)

Geile Fotos von Makke und Darek. 

Der knutscht mit meiner Freundin...der kricht aber!


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

ich wars nich  das war mein stunddouble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (4. April 2010)

Hehe.  Ihr seid nachher in MG, oder? Wir üben dann wohl Teufelsschlucht oder Halde. MG ist noch nix für Anke fürchte ich. Wie fährts sich mit den FünfZehns?


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

sind ihr geld wert. grip auf der pedale ist nicht normal 
wenns nicht groß regnet gegen 16 uhr.es gibt noch nen flowigen trailmit kleinen hüpfern für anke. ist neben dem dh


----------



## Makke (4. April 2010)

ich muss mich für heute ausklinken .... letzte Nacht kaum geschlafen und seit 06:00 Uhr im Büro


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

kein ding. so wie es aussieht regnet es nonstop :kotz:


----------



## Makke (4. April 2010)

werd gleich meine Fotoausrüstung schnappen und ins Meilenwerk fahren


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

hätt ich eine,wäre ich bestimmt mit gekommen. ist ein cooles teil das werk


----------



## unknorke (4. April 2010)

Frage. Fährt wer morgen filthys?


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

jo


----------



## tdn8 (4. April 2010)

Gestern Filthies war suuuper!!! Hatte nen guten Lauf!  Danke an Asha, Blue_Crush und hang_ten! 
Aaaaah, ihr habt's getan! Das Freundschaftsknutsch-Foto ist online, ich mußt schon während dessen lachen, weil ich Prolux hinter der Kamera in Aktion entdeckt hatte... 



Drakush schrieb:


> nen flowigen trail mit kleinen hüpfern für anke. ist neben dem dh


Das wär was für mich, allerdings, den DH würd ich auch mal antesten.  

@Drakush: 15:30h Teufelsschlucht?!


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

ok. 




aso. liebsche  meine bilder von der schlucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknorke (4. April 2010)

Wann fährst du und wie viele kommen mit?


----------



## Makke (4. April 2010)

macht jemand morgen Nachmittag was hier in der Nähe ... sagen wir ab ca. 15:30 Uhr????

Belgien fällt für mich aus, bin Arbeiten ...


----------



## Frog (5. April 2010)

hier mal was anderes:

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Stage-Downhill...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efe68863d


----------



## aelx (5. April 2010)

Morgen (Dienstag) früh (~9:00) wer Lust auf ne Glüderrunde?


----------



## Makke (5. April 2010)

Lust ja ... Zeit wird nur knapp, müsste spätestens gegen 13:15 Uhr zu Hause sein ...

Gehe jetzt ne Runde raus ... ein paar Kilometer strampeln


----------



## Christian27 (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wohne ab Juni wieder in Hilden. Ist es denn mal möglich das ich mich euch mal anschliesse ? Denn wie Ihr ja alle wisst macht allein radeln nicht soviel Spass. 

Gruss


----------



## Drakush (5. April 2010)

das überlegen wir uns noch


----------



## Christian27 (5. April 2010)

oh das ist aber nett 

Ach ja , fahrt Ihr eigentlich eher Downhill oder Touren ? 
Glüder sagt mir auch was. Ist das nicht zwischen Solingen und Witzhelden ?

Gruss


----------



## Drakush (5. April 2010)

wir sind halt nett  

klar kanns mit. wir fahren alles! 

cc/fr/dh/dirt/enduro  wir sind uns zu nix fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. April 2010)

genau ... wir machen alles  ... nur nichts richtig


----------



## Drakush (5. April 2010)




----------



## Der_Markus (5. April 2010)

Hey, von mir auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen, ich hoffe das ich ab nächstem Wochenende auch mal wieder dabei sein kann!
Mich hat letzen Sonntag ne Hexe beschossen, und hab heute endlich mal wieder für ne Stunde auf dem Rad gesessen...

Viele Grüße an die Possie!


----------



## unknorke (5. April 2010)

So super tag heut bis auf den ausrutscher halt  apropo diagnose steht fest Patrick hat ne Leberquetschung...
Ansonsten Danke nomma an Micha das er Das auto nach hause gebracht hat. Super aktion.

lg
chris


----------



## Makke (5. April 2010)

was macht ihr denn wieder????


----------



## unknorke (5. April 2010)

Wir nichst mein Kumpel hat sich übernommen und den Double vorm roadgap verpatzt dann mit dem Bauch gegen nen Baum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. April 2010)

autsch ... dann mal gute Besserung unbekannter Weise!


----------



## -Wally- (5. April 2010)

unknorke schrieb:


> Wir nichst mein Kumpel hat sich übernommen und den Double vorm roadgap verpatzt dann mit dem Bauch gegen nen Baum..



Krasse Sache!  Gute Besserung unbekannter Weise. 
Sorry wenn ich so doof frage, aber gerade was Verletzungen im abdominalen bzw. Brustbereich angeht, da hab ich ja auch schon diverse Erfahrungen...
Trug der Kollege irgendwelche Protektoren in dem Bereich? Begleiterscheinungen wie Rippenprellung oder Bruch vorhanden? 
Interessiert mich einfach.

grüße,
Wally


----------



## unknorke (6. April 2010)

Ach quatsch ist keine doofe frage.
Er hat " nur " eine Leberquetschung. Keine Brüche ect Hat meiner Meinung nach SEHR viel glück gehabt da er keine Protektoren in dem Bereich angehabt. Wie gesagt er ist mit dem Bauch gegen einen Baumstamm geknallt.  Aber ich hab mir und den Eltern versprochen das wenn er nochmal eine dumme Idee vorhat ihm so hart Zwichen die Beine trete das er für den Tag nicht mehr fahren kann und wenn doch lass ich ihm die Luft oder Ähnliches aus den Reifen. Ich hatte echt im ersten Moment Angst das er eine Sehr Schwere Verletzung hatte.
Er wird vermutlich Donnerstag oder Freitag rauskommen. Im moment liegt er noch auf der Intensiv Station. Aber ich richte die Besserungswünsche aus. Er wird sich bestimmt freuen.

lg
Chris


----------



## Makke (6. April 2010)

jaja ... was so ein Safety Jacket da wohl hätte verhindern können ...
Ich persönlich renne nicht aus langer Weile in solchen Parks wie ein Michelinmännchen rum.


----------



## tdn8 (6. April 2010)

Oh weia...  Gute Besserung unbekannter Weise!


Makke schrieb:


> jaja ... was so ein Safety Jacket da wohl hätte verhindern können ...
> Ich persönlich renne nicht aus langer Weile in solchen Parks wie ein Michelinmännchen rum.


Ich würde mich als "Monster-Michelinmännchen" bezeichnen, die Hartschalen-Protektoren meiner Jacke verdecken mich super, da ist kaum 'nen cm zw. Platz. Aber diese "_NockOut_"-Polster vorne mag ich trotzdem nicht testen wollen... Selbst mit voller Protektion brauchen wir uns nicht als unverwundbar benehmen...


----------



## Julian0o (6. April 2010)

Wird ja schon wieder gruselig hier. Ich werde diese Saison ruhig machen und mich auf alles was ohne Sprünge zu bewältigen ist vertiefen. Keine Lust auf noch so ne Pause...
Hab jetzt zwei Wochen um nach der OP und mir gehts schon recht gut. Kann mich schon wieder ziemlich gut bewegen und viel außer dem Draht merk ich nich. Nur seid 2 Tagen ist meine linkte Hand irgendwie dauereingeschlafen, hab ich wohl nachts draufgelegen und nen Nerv eingeklemmt. Heute mal den Doc fragen.
Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche wieder ein bisschen trampeln kann wenn der Doc sein ok gibt.
Und spätestens im Mai bin ich dann auch endlich mal dabei 

MfG


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

ja so ne jacke ist schon was tolles.

gute besserung kumpel.


----------



## Julian0o (6. April 2010)

Ich weis nich ob so ne Jacke nen Schlüsselbeinbruch verhindert. Denn bin voll auf die Schulter geflogen. Gerade drauf


----------



## Asha'man (6. April 2010)

Schlüsselbein ist ne heikle Stelle. Auch mit Protektorenjacke. Zumal die meisten MTB Jacken keine Hartschalen überm Schlüsselbein haben. Und auch wenn die Hartschale die Kräfte verteilt gibt so ein Schlüsselbein schonmal nach. Protektoren machen wirklich nicht unverwundbar. 

Immer langsam steigern. Mach ich zwangsweise...mein Kopp lässt mich oft nicht machen, was mein Bauch gerne möchte. Manchmal ganz gut so.

Gute Besserung auch von mir unbekannter Weise!

Bin gestern nach Leverkusen und zurück geradelt. Knapp 90km und mein linkes Knie zwickt. Ich bekomms einfach nicht ganz weg.


----------



## Cry_for_death (6. April 2010)

mann mann mann.... erfährt man hier von solchen sachen 0o mich juckts auch in den fingern fürs roadgap, aber solang ich die kleineren nicht im schlaf kann und mich auf ein bisschen flugphase eingestellt habe, würde und werde ich im traum nicht dran denken das zu fahren!!! 
chris, wir reden gleich mal wenn du online bist oder so!

Mal zu was andrem: Das wetter sieht ja spitzenmäßig aus. hab das mit glüder leide rzu spät gesehen. fährt sonst heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (6. April 2010)

Mich juckts auch....das Roadgap.  Aber ich werd noch ein bischen bei den anderen Doubles bleiben. Wenn die im Schlaf mit irgendwelchen Spirenzken gehen...dann überlege ich was gegen das jucken zu tun.


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

ist auch geil das ding
beim letzten fotosprung mit wip hätte es mich fast zerlegt.fast!!! 


das rentnertrain von gestern


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

wie sieht es heut abend mit na runde strampeln aus ?


----------



## Asha'man (6. April 2010)

Mhh, bin gestern 90km gestrampelt. Ãberlege aber Teufelsschlucht....wollte eigentlich einfach nur nichts tun...aber bei dem Wetter?

Btw. Klappspaten kostet 10-15â¬. Unglaublich gÃ¼nstig. Sowas werd' ich mir dann wohl auch zulegen.


----------



## Makke (6. April 2010)

war gestern auch noch on Tour ... jetzt fahre ich ins Büro ... bei dem Wetter kostet das ordentlich Überwindung!


----------



## natureboy79 (6. April 2010)

heute abend jemand am start?grafenberger,erkrath etc.
oder morgen tagsüber glüder?


----------



## Makke (6. April 2010)

werde morgen früh ne Runde drehen ... aber ich hab zeitlich das Limit, das ich gegen 13:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss!


----------



## wickedstyle (6. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> .
> 
> jaja ... der Sattel, das ist ein Scheißthema ... ich fahre seit nunmehr  18 Jahren Rad ... den perfekten Sattel hab ich nooch nicht gefunden.
> Es gibt kaum Läder die Testsattel haben ... ich kenne keinen.
> .



Versuch es mal bei Magno in Bilk. http://www.magno.de/kontakt.asp Freundlicher Ansprechpartner und absolut hilfsbereit!!
Da habe ich diverse Sättel testen können bis mein A.sch den passenden hatte!


----------



## natureboy79 (6. April 2010)

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Noton-Test_Freeride_01-10.pdf
ich finde für die ausstattung geiler preis 2000 euro.
aber leider etwas zu bikeparklastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. April 2010)

warum ... damit kann man auch schon mal eine gepflegte Enduro/FR-Tour fahren ... Sattelstütze voll versenkbar ... Hammerschmidt Kurbel ... das Teil ist super!!!


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

nur das die schwinge nicht hällt.zumindest die ersten nicht.


----------



## Airhaenz (6. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich weis nich ob so ne Jacke nen Schlüsselbeinbruch verhindert. Denn bin voll auf die Schulter geflogen. Gerade drauf



Ne da bringt kein Jacket was..

Gegen andere Verletzungen sind die aber nicht schlecht..


----------



## Makke (6. April 2010)

bin Morgen ab 09:30Uhr im GraWa unterwegs ... 7 Hügel, ein wenig an der Fahr-Flug-Sturz-Technik feilen.


----------



## Julian0o (6. April 2010)

Das yt ist echt nich schlecht. Und für 2000 Euro inkl Hammerschmidt Freeride Kurbel. Das gibts nicht oft. Die Nachrüstung kostet ja auch locker 450 Euro.


----------



## Drakush (7. April 2010)

ein bissen spaß muß sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. April 2010)

geil .... nicht mehr lange dann funzt er!!

Die kleine Dirt-Session heute war auch nicht schlecht, nur wird es wohl noch was dauern, bis ich mich mit den Dingern wieder angefreundet habe.


----------



## Drakush (7. April 2010)

wie du heute gesehen hast, ich auch nicht.


hast du zuvällig nen 24er lrs zu hause rumfliegen?


----------



## Prolux (9. April 2010)

fährt jemand morgen?

Grüße Danny


----------



## Drakush (9. April 2010)

filthy´s    sage aber noch heute abend bescheid


----------



## Makke (9. April 2010)

Würde morgen gerne ne Runde drehen, aber habe heute Nachtschicht, morgen dann erst mal ausschlafen und dann prüfen, was die Famile meint ... 

@Darius, wir müssen dringend mal die CableCam mit zu den Filthy?s nehmen ... ansonsten schöner zusammenschnitt!


----------



## Makke (9. April 2010)

doppelt


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner neuen schlanken Französin..
Incl. Jungfernflug im Bergischen;-)













Der Sprung auf dem Bild unten, führt über den Anlieger, den ich im Bild oben gerade rocke.


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2010)

@Airhaenz: Hübsches Teil! Wie schwer?
@Makke: Muss morgen arbeiten bis min. 14 Uhr. Deshalb auch nix Filthys. Bin dann evtl. danach Grevenbroich oder Teufelsschlucht. Kann aber nix versprechen.


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2010)

So wie es da steht mit 2 Minion 2Ply 2.5 16,7kg


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2010)

Wow, unglaublich leicht. Mein Frosch mit MM 2.5" ist schwerer. Und ich hab keine 200mm Doppelbrücke. 

Nett. Bin gespannt, wie das Ding live aussieht. Vllt. darf ich mich ja mal auf den Pedalen stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (9. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Darius, wir müssen dringend mal die CableCam mit zu den Filthy?s nehmen ... ansonsten schöner zusammenschnitt!




brauchen aber nen camcorder.mit meiner klappt das nicht.

VIDEO IS NICHT VON MIR!!!!  bin nur zu sehen  


geiles teil jochen


----------



## Makke (9. April 2010)

@Jochen ... schickes Spielzeug ... da kommt doch ganz dezenter Neid auf ...


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Vllt. darf ich mich ja mal auf den Pedalen stehen.



Bei Gelegenheit. Klar, wollte auch schon mal Froggy fahren


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2010)

"Vllt. darf ich mich ja mal auf den Pedalen stehen."

Was hab ich denn da geschrieben? Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal einen Deutsch Grammatik Kurs belegen. 

@Jochen: Das bekommen wir hin.


----------



## elmono (9. April 2010)

Saugeiles Radl Jochen!
Zu der Strecke muss ich auch mal wieder, die macht echt Spaß.


----------



## Oigi (11. April 2010)

Ein geiles Teil, Jochen...wo ist den der Spot, den du da rockst? Sieht gut aus...können wir da mal mitkommen? Oder kenne ich den nur nicht?


----------



## Makke (11. April 2010)

wenn nicht alles täuscht ist der Spot in der Nähe von Altenberg ... oder?


----------



## Airhaenz (11. April 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ein geiles Teil, Jochen...wo ist den der Spot, den du da rockst? Sieht gut aus...können wir da mal mitkommen? Oder kenne ich den nur nicht?



Hey Basti,

der Spot wurde von vielen hier sicher schon auf Touren gestreift.
Ich schreib jetzt nicht hier, wo er sich ungefähr befindet (Hallo Makke  )
Wir können gern mal nach der Arbeit dorthin, werd sicher mal ein paar Spanien frei Wochen haben..


----------



## Johni (11. April 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Glüder war heut echt cool, die wichtigen Stellen sind trocken.
> Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.



Nabend, 

das war die letzte Glüdertour meines Bikes! 
Das neue hole ich am Samstag ab. 
Wenn jemand ein Bike sucht, welches die glüderschen Schlüsselstellen im Schlaf beherrscht: 
E-Bucht-Link

Norman, wie wärs?

Grüße John


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (11. April 2010)

Johni schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> das war die letzte Glüdertour meines Bikes!
> Das neue hole ich am Samstag ab.
> ...



Bin momentan Höchstbietender 


Hab ihr das hier auch gesehen
 ?!


----------



## Johni (11. April 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Bin momentan Höchstbietender
> 
> Hab ihr das hier auch gesehen
> ?!



Richtig so! Sind ja auch Deine Pedale & Griffe dran


----------



## Drakush (12. April 2010)

zu viele worte hier


----------



## Oigi (12. April 2010)

Das hier keine Wegbeschreibung preisgegeben werden is klar. Aber wie heisst es immer so schoen: Mitfahren und Spass haben.

Der Kicker sah ja ganz gut gebaut aus...aber vllt haetten die den verbrauchten Gehirnschmalz mal vorher verwenden sollen und sich ueber das Miteinander von Wanderern und Bikern Gedanken machen sollen.

Hab nochwas in der Crash-Abteilung gefunden. So kann das Gap in Belgien auch genommen werden.... Dem Kerl ist wohl nichts weiter passiert-alles gut.


----------



## olaf flachland (12. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

lese immer hier so viel von Glüder: War jemand von Euch gestern mit schwerem Gerät dort? Irgendwo in der Nähe des Witwenmachers habe ich zumindest 3 oder 4 vermummte Gestalten mit ihren Geräten an einer netten, teilweise präparierten Abfahrt gesehen. Ich, mit LV301, war zwar langsam, aber trotzdem zu sehr mit dem Weg beschäftigt als das ich mal kurz hätte "Hallo" sagen können. Wenns denn so sein sollte, hole ich es hiermit nach.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Drakush (12. April 2010)

das es gut gegangen ist war ein wunder. der hat die kante schön weggeschluckt.
downhiller halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. April 2010)

@Olaf ... ich war nicht dort ...

Ja, das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit das Gap zu nehmen, auf Dauer aber sicherlich nicht soooo gesund ... für Bike und Fahrer


----------



## Drakush (12. April 2010)

mir persönlich gefällt die variante nicht so. möchte es auch nicht testen  


geile signatur markus


----------



## Asha'man (12. April 2010)

Das Roadgap Foto sieht aber sehr böse aus. Das sieht nicht aus, als würde das tatsächlich gut ausgehen...so ein Fahrwerk ist schon was feines.


----------



## Airhaenz (12. April 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Der Kicker sah ja ganz gut gebaut aus...aber vllt haetten die den verbrauchten Gehirnschmalz mal vorher verwenden sollen und sich ueber das Miteinander von Wanderern und Bikern Gedanken machen sollen.
> 
> Hab nochwas in der Crash-Abteilung gefunden. So kann das Gap in Belgien auch genommen werden.... Dem Kerl ist wohl nichts weiter passiert-alles gut.



Der Kicker war richtig gut gebaut. Stein Fundament. NS Elemente für den Basis shape und das ganze mit guter Muttererde ausgefüllt.

Also wenn dass die 32mm Standrohr Boxxer aushält. Muss ich mit meiner Wahl fürs Sunn ja keine Angst haben 

 @Olaf, ich war abends da. Aber mit Vogelnest Kopfschmuck


----------



## Der Boulder (13. April 2010)

Hallo, wer von der Gemeinde hat in der 2. Augustwoche Spaß an diesem Ausflug:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php
Gedacht ist ein Gepäcktransport von der einen Unterkunft zur nächsten mit...irgend'nem Shuttle oder so, hauptsache nicht auf'm Rücken.
Gruß Michael


----------



## natureboy79 (13. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxJVl6fwuRI"]YouTube- Supertrail vom Roque de los Muchachos[/nomedia] 
hierzu hätte ich mehr lust.2800hm nur bergab,wie geil muss das sein,bitte?


----------



## Makke (13. April 2010)

@Michael: Schade, aber im August geht bei mir garnicht, da bin ich mit der Familie in Italien unterwegs ohne Bike 

@Nature ... ja das klingt schon super ... ist aber so weit weg


----------



## natureboy79 (13. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Michael: Schade, aber im August geht bei mir garnicht, da bin ich mit der Familie in Italien unterwegs ohne Bike
> 
> @Nature ... ja das klingt schon super ... ist aber so weit weg



ne,is klar.als ob du ohne bike in den urlaub fährst.


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

macht er!!!  wäre ja nicht zum ersten mal.
wenn ich es heute abend schaffe 18:30 schlucht.


----------



## Makke (14. April 2010)

Wenn ich mit der Familie in den Urlaub fahre, müssen meine Bikes meistens zu Hause bleiben ... sonst bin ich nach dem Urlaub Single


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (14. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ... sonst bin ich nach dem Urlaub Single


Dann haste mehr Zeit zum biken


----------



## Asha'man (14. April 2010)

Wenn ich es schaffe, komme ich auch zur Schlucht. Evtl. später.


----------



## tdn8 (14. April 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> YouTube- Supertrail vom Roque de los Muchachos
> hierzu hätte ich mehr lust.2800hm nur bergab,wie geil muss das sein,bitte?


Auf La Palma Biken, das wär was Feines... 


Drakush schrieb:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Anke!!! Bilder???? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hab ich mir notiert und dick hinters Ohr geschrieben!!


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir notiert und dick hinters Ohr geschrieben!!


 

das heißt nicht das ich jetzt die signatur änder erst wenn ich se hab


----------



## tdn8 (14. April 2010)

Nein??!? ...


----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

doch ich riskiere immer mein leben damit gute fotos endstehen und bekomm sie dann nicht mal zu sehen


----------



## Prolux (14. April 2010)

was zum runterladen und gucken=biking und hiking

http://www.biking-hiking.at/2009/11/film-2009-inglorious-bikers/


----------



## Julian0o (14. April 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> was zum runterladen und gucken=biking und hiking
> 
> http://www.biking-hiking.at/2009/11/film-2009-inglorious-bikers/



Schon gesehen! Sehr cooles Video und eigentlich genau mein Ding


----------



## natureboy79 (14. April 2010)

kennt jemand den mir neuen trail,links von der rinne,in richtung
gerresheim,wo in der mitte ein fetter baumstaum "hingelegt"worden ist?
der macht richtung laune,allerdings musste ich erst mal 5 kleinere
baumstäume entfernen,die mitten auf dem trail plaziert worden sind.
freue mich schon die nächstes mal wieder entfernen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (14. April 2010)

das gebiet um die rinne ist sperrgebiet seid neulig


----------



## Makke (14. April 2010)

*WICHTIG:*
Das komplette Revier um den Gerresheimer Friedhof (also alles zwischen Rothhäuser Weg und Hubbelrather Weg ist für MTBler komplett tabu. 
Der Förster hat nach einer Anzeige der Eltern von einem in der Rinner verunglückten Fahrer, den Wald für den Radsport gesperrt.
Dank der Kiddis, die bereits den Ärger am FSH magisch angezogen haben, und nichts daraus gelernt haben, und dann in die Rinne umgezogen sind ... welche übrigens unter Denkmalschutz steht und sich in einem Naturschutzgebiet befindet! 
Er beruft sich hierbei auf die in NRW gültige 2 Meter Regelung:

_§ 37 Betreten des Waldes
(3) Das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist gestattet. Das Radfahren und das Reiten im Wald sind nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite und auf Fußwegen, das Radfahren auf Wegen unter 2 m Breite sowie das Reiten und Radfahren auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden; die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen. In Verdichtungsräumen, in Naturschutzgebieten, in Waldschutzgebieten und im Erholungswald ist das Reiten im Wald nur auf den dafür ausgewiesenen Waldwegen gestattet._

Damit kann das Befahren rechtliche Folgen mit sich ziehen.
Es ist daher klüger, diesen Bereich eine Zeitlang einfach zu meiden, bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist. 

Mich kotzt das auch tierisch an, aber wir sitzen da an der kürzeren Seite des Hebels.

In diesem Sinne, neue Trails in anderen Revieren suchen und das Buddeln auf Diesen sein lassen.


----------



## natureboy79 (14. April 2010)

war mir jetzt neu.ich dachte,man darf nur nicht buddeln,was ich sowieso
nicht mache.na toll,dann sind ja quasi meine ganzen home-trails
gesperrt.aber besser als ne anzeige am hintern zu haben.


----------



## xfauxpasx (14. April 2010)

Oh Man, kann doch nicht wahr sein. Ich habs ja immer geahnt, dass sowas auf uns zukommt aber doch nicht jetzt wo die ersten Sonnenstrahlen raus kommen und es erst richtig los geht mit dem Biken. Makke wo hast denn die Info her?

Da Gerresheim auch meine Hometrails sind, werde ich wohl weiterhin dort fahren werden. Nur wohl vermehrt ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten vom Förster. GRRRRRrrr
War gerade noch da und hab die Sonne genossen. 

Könnt mich so aufregen. Die Eltern lassen die Kiddies ohne Schutzausrüstung in den Wald und wundern sich, dass die dann verletzt zurück nach Hause kommen. 
Ist ja wohl eindeutig wo die Schuld eigentlich liegt.


&%&%$%&


----------



## Elfchen (14. April 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Auf La Palma Biken, das wär was Feines...



Ist es *seufz* war soooo schön


----------



## Makke (14. April 2010)

xfauxpasx schrieb:


> .... Da Gerresheim auch meine Hometrails sind, werde ich wohl weiterhin dort fahren werden. Nur wohl vermehrt ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten vom Förster. GRRRRRrrr ...



das ist genau die Einstellung die uns bestimmt weiter bringt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfauxpasx (14. April 2010)

Ja sorry aber was willse machen. Grafenberg kann nichts. Krefeld ist halt ein Stück zu fahren. Hab kein Auto! Da bleibt nicht viel, dass man schnell mit ner DH Maschine erreichen kann. Vor allem nicht für eine kleine Feierabendrunde! 

Ausserdem sind heute in einer Stunde wo ich in der Rinne war, ungefähr 15 Biker an mir vorbei geheizt. Bekomm das mal unter Kontrolle!


----------



## Elfchen (14. April 2010)

Der Förster ist ein Bekannter meiner Freundin. Problem ist außerdem Unfall, dass das so ziemlich das einzige Rückzuggebiet für das Wild ist. Sonst ist nicht mehr viel da. Ich für meinen Teil finde, da sollte man Rücksicht drauf nehmen.


----------



## xfauxpasx (14. April 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Der Förster ist ein Bekannter meiner Freundin. Problem ist außerdem Unfall, dass das so ziemlich das einzige Rückzuggebiet für das Wild ist. Sonst ist nicht mehr viel da. Ich für meinen Teil finde, da sollte man Rücksicht drauf nehmen.



Wird ja im großen und ganzen auch gemacht. Ist ja nicht so, dass da Müll rum liegt oder alles zerstört wird in Gerresheim. Die Rinne besteht ja jetzt auch schon seit Jahren und da hat sich ja auch kaum was geändert.
Das Gebiet an sich ist einfach zu überlaufen aber was erwartet man von einem Waldgebiet in Großstadtnähe? 
Das das Rückzugsgebiet immer kleiner wird, liegt ja wohl nicht an uns! 
Mir wärs auch lieber wenn wir viel mehr Wald hätten anstatt Industriegebiete oder ähnliches aber das ist dann jetzt wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion die auch nichts ändern wird. Wird sind halt immer die Bösen!

PS: Deshalb bin ich im Wald. Heute erst in der Rinne geschossen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/618599


----------



## Julian0o (14. April 2010)

Ich hab meinen Kumpels auch schon gesagt das sie da nichmehr fahren sollen. Hat nix gebracht. Letztens nen anmotzer vom Förster bekommen und gestern waren se wieder da und zur Strafe hat sich einer erstma hingelegt und sieht jetzt aus wie Stefan Raab hoch drei


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich fahre auch immer in Gerresheim und Umgebung aber ich habe noch nie was von der Rinne gehört, wo ist die denn genau damit ich weiss wo ich nicht fahren darf. Ist das denn irgendwo ausgeschildert das man da nicht fahren darf ? Gehört das Gebiet rund um die Stinder Mühle auch dazu?


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> *WICHTIG:*
> Das komplette Revier um den Gerresheimer Friedhof (also alles zwischen Rothhäuser Weg und Hubbelrather Weg ist für MTBler komplett tabu.
> Der Förster hat nach einer Anzeige der Eltern von einem in der Rinner verunglückten Fahrer, den Wald für den Radsport gesperrt.
> Dank der Kiddis, die bereits den Ärger am FSH magisch angezogen haben, und nichts daraus gelernt haben, und dann in die Rinne umgezogen sind ... welche übrigens unter Denkmalschutz steht und sich in einem Naturschutzgebiet befindet!
> ...



Habe mal gegoogelt und das 2m Gesetz gilt in NRW nicht.
Hier gilt:

Landesforstgesetz für das Land Nordrhein-
Westfalen (Landesforstgesetz - LFoG),
Bekanntmachung der Neufassung vom 24. 4. 1980
Stand 14.06.2002

§ 2 Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene  Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes  oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben.
*(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren*,  ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit  Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.

§ 22 Betreten, Bereiten, Befahren
*(3) Radfahren und Reiten* sind im Wald nur auf Straßen  und Waldwegen erlaubt; darüber hinausgehende Reit- und  Befahrensmöglichkeiten können die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit  dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige Rechtsgüter  beeinträchtigt werden. Die untere Forstbehörde kann auf Antrag der  Waldbesitzenden Straßen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere Schäden  einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind. Nicht erlaubt ist das  Reiten im Wald auf Straßen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung.  Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder  kenntlich. Die Markierung von Straßen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder  Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.

§ 37 Bußgeldbestimmungen
(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer als Waldbesitzerin
oder Waldbesitzer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig

3. entgegen § 22 Abs. 3 im Wald ohne Zustimmung
der oder des Waldbesitzenden außerhalb von Straßen
und Waldwegen *mit dem Rad fährt* oder reitet oder
auf Straßen oder Waldwegen reitet, auf denen das
Reiten durch eine besondere Zweckbestimmung
ausgeschlossen ist,

Das was du geschrieben hast gilt für Baden Würtemberg


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

ich weiß, das mein Auszug von den Baden Würtenbergen ist, aber diese Gilt auch in NRW und Bayern. Ich habe den § gestern in der Eile nicht gefunden, es gibt ihn aber!
Ich weiß, das, denn als das beschlossen und verabschiedet wurde, war ich noch aktiv bei der DIMB.

Egal wie, wenn wir nicht wollen, das man uns überall aussperrt, dann müssen wir uns nun mal etwas zurücknehmen. Der MTB-Sport hat nun mal in einer Kackstadt wie Düsseldorf keine Lobby ... und wir werden immer den Kürzeren ziehen


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

mal was etwas mehr erfreuliches VAST Premiere am 31.05. in Mainz


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ich weiß, das mein Auszug von den Baden Würtenbergen ist, aber diese Gilt auch in NRW und Bayern. Ich habe den § gestern in der Eile nicht gefunden, es gibt ihn aber!
> Ich weiß, das, denn als das beschlossen und verabschiedet wurde, war ich noch aktiv bei der DIMB.
> 
> Egal wie, wenn wir nicht wollen, das man uns überall aussperrt, dann müssen wir uns nun mal etwas zurücknehmen. Der MTB-Sport hat nun mal in einer Kackstadt wie Düsseldorf keine Lobby ... und wir werden immer den Kürzeren ziehen



na komm,so kacke ist düsseldorf doch net.schau dir münchen an,wo sie
gleich mit den baggers ankommen und alles plattwalzen.


----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

habs gestern nicht geschafft zur schlucht. 
heute bestimmt. wie sieht es aus? makke? ash? tdn8? 

so um 18-18:30

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2010)

Ich war gestern auch ned. Anke gings ned gut und ich war erst kurz vor 19 uhr zuhause. Heute könnte gehen. Muss mal schauen, wann ich heim komme. Bin mit dem Rad auf Arbeit.

Kann sein, dass ich heute abend sturmfrei habe. Dann komme ich.

Zur Rinne: Ich schliesse mich Makke an. Wenn wir weiteren Ärger und konsequenzen vermeiden wollen, dann sollten wir das fahren dort sein lassen. Hier auf Konfrontationskurs zu gehen hilft uns sicher nicht zu Verständnis der anderen Seite. Und dann wird man Biker immer weniger im Wald dulden. Können froh sein, dass wir die 7 Hügel, etc. haben.


----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

wir können die schlucht zur rinne umbauen   

wollte heute den step up mal neu machen.


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Weiss immer noch nicht wo diese besagte Rinne ist, naja bin eh Tourenfahrer und halte mich immer nur auf den dafür vorgesehenen Wegen auf und fahre nicht querfeldein dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein zumal das ja nicht ausgeschildert ist und kein Mensch weiss das dort ein Verbot herrscht..


----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2010)

Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass die Schlucht nicht das gleiche Schicksal erleidet, wie die Rinne. Zumal dort schonmal bewusst eine Dirtline mit Holzabfällen dicht gemacht worden ist.
Also mit Verstand buddeln.

Apropo buddeln. Ich möchte mir einen tollen Klappspaten zulegen und zwar einen Bundeswehr Klappspaten. Weiss jemand, ob die Qualität von diesem hier z.B. taugt oder ob man lieber auf bewährtes zurück greift? Und möchte jemand mit bestellen?

http://www.rucksackshop.com/de/prod/200140/Klappspaten,-neues-BW-Modell,-3-teilig


----------



## xfauxpasx (15. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Apropo buddeln. Ich möchte mir einen tollen Klappspaten zulegen und zwar einen Bundeswehr Klappspaten. Weiss jemand, ob die Qualität von diesem hier z.B. taugt oder ob man lieber auf bewährtes zurück greift? Und möchte jemand mit bestellen?



Den hab ich auch. Top Teil nur bissel schwer, dafür aber stabil!


----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

die dirtline haben die deppen damals auf dem fußweg gemacht.war doch klar das die nicht bleibt. kenne das loch nu schon seid 20 jahren,wenn wa den wanderweg nicht versperren ist alles ok.

der spaten ist der selbe den ich hab.so weie es aussieht.


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Apropo buddeln. Ich möchte mir einen tollen Klappspaten zulegen und zwar einen Bundeswehr Klappspaten. Weiss jemand, ob die Qualität von diesem hier z.B. taugt oder ob man lieber auf bewährtes zurück greift? Und möchte jemand mit bestellen?
> 
> http://www.rucksackshop.com/de/prod/200140/Klappspaten,-neues-BW-Modell,-3-teilig



von denen habe ich 2 in der Garage liegen ... alle beide sind abgebrochen  ... versuche einen der alten BW-Dinger (mit dem Holzgriff) zu bekommen. Ansonsten im Campingfachhandel, NatoShop und/oder Baumarkt nachschaun.


----------



## Asha'man (15. April 2010)

Der von Darius ist super robust. Ist nur die Frage, ob das Zeug da nur gleich aussieht oder auch gleiche QualitÃ¤t hat. Bei 10â¬ ist das fraglich...

Gewicht ist mir wurscht. Klein faltbar gefÃ¤llt mir und halten muss er.


----------



## xfauxpasx (15. April 2010)

Meinen hab ich aus dem Nato Shop Bilker Allee. Hab glaube ich 12 â¬ bezahlt. Die haben auch verschiedene Modelle da.

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF8&q=nato+shop+d%C3%BCsseldorf&fb=1&gl=de&hq=nato+shop&hnear=d%C3%BCsseldorf&hl=de&view=map&cid=17807464864983749645&iwloc=A&ved=0CBsQpQY&sa=X&ei=i9_GS6TzAZW1sgbtiKifCA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (15. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ich weiß, das mein Auszug von den Baden Würtenbergen ist, aber diese Gilt auch in NRW und Bayern. Ich habe den § gestern in der Eile nicht gefunden, es gibt ihn aber!
> Ich weiß, das, denn als das beschlossen und verabschiedet wurde, war ich noch aktiv bei der DIMB.


 
Sorry Makke, aber ich glaube da irrst Du Dich etwas: es gibt keinen §en, der das BW Recht auf Bayern oder gar NRW anwendbar macht, folglich greifen die Regeln aus BW nicht in NRW oder sonstwo. Wir würden uns in Bayern schön dafür bedanken... 
Die 2m Regel ist also eine schwäbische Spezialität wie die Maultasche und die Spätzle. 

In diesem Sinne: OPEN TRAILS!


----------



## kube (15. April 2010)

Ausserdem habe ich den Auszug von NRW vom DIMB!


----------



## heiopei (15. April 2010)

Der Förster, welcher mich neulich in Gerresheim angehalten hat, wollte von einer 2m-Regel nichts wissen, und sagte, das biken in Düsseldorf auf unbefestigten Wegen seit 1976 generell verboten sei...


----------



## xfauxpasx (15. April 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Der Förster, welcher mich neulich in Gerresheim angehalten hat, wollte von einer 2m-Regel nichts wissen, und sagte, das biken in Düsseldorf auf unbefestigten Wegen seit 1976 generell verboten sei...




Ha Ha wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

ich sag ja.auswandern!!!


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

@Darius ... heute Abend mit der Schlucht wird nichts bei mir.

Ich brauche heute ein paar Kilometer in die Beine, daher gibts nachher ne Tour ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

bist schon los??? wo willst du fahren??


----------



## Frog (15. April 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Der Förster, welcher mich neulich in Gerresheim angehalten hat, wollte von einer 2m-Regel nichts wissen, und sagte, das biken in Düsseldorf auf unbefestigten Wegen seit 1976 generell verboten sei...




..und die Antwort:

Besser garnicht beachten...ist auch nur ein Mensch. Keine Antwort ist auch auch eine Reaktion. Und wenn man einen Menschen nicht wahrnimmt, wird er dieser schon blöd schauen.


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

19:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz


----------



## Drakush (15. April 2010)

bis gleich!


----------



## aelx (15. April 2010)

Hat morgen früh vielleicht wer Lust auf eine Glüderrunde?


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2010)

was haltet ihr hier von:http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Endu...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2a064e52cb 
warum bietet hier keiner?


----------



## Makke (15. April 2010)

die warten alle nur ... das wird noch steigen, und zwar ordentlich ... glaub mir

Schönes Ründchen heute ... !!!


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2010)

ja aber bei ähnlichen angeboten wird schon viel mehr geboten.naja
was haltet ihre denn von dem bike?


----------



## Frog (16. April 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ja aber bei ähnlichen angeboten wird schon viel mehr geboten.naja
> was haltet ihre denn von dem bike?



nimm das....reicht auf alle Fälle für GLÜDER:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carnielli-Bonanz...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item27b0ed0aa3


----------



## Makke (16. April 2010)

es ist ein super schönes und top funktionierendes Rad ... einzig der Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze würde mich stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (16. April 2010)

will so ein ding schon lange. oder so nen alten klappi  voll geil die dinger


----------



## Oigi (16. April 2010)

Jeder der ein Schnaeppchen schlagen bietet ja im allgemeinen kurz vor Auktionsende. Sonst treibt man doch den Preis unnoetig in die Hoehe...aber vllt ist es ja auch ja kaputt


----------



## aelx (16. April 2010)

nvm


----------



## S.F. (17. April 2010)

Und, habt ihr den alten Klepper jetzt erstanden????

Wie siehts eigentlich aus?

Sehe ich den ein oder anderen heute bei CS?
Hardy hat nen Tag der offnen Tür ausgelobt und es gibt sogar n Rad (Specialized Roll) zu gewinnen.

Wenn dat ma kein Anreiz ist...


----------



## Prolux (17. April 2010)

@ Makke,

spaßige Sache das Ding im Nordpark Innsbruck.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/42275]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (17. April 2010)

@Danny ... gibt es das Ding noch? Den gab es mal in der ersten Version des Nordparks ... 2005/2006 ... wäre aber cool ...wobei ich nciht sicher bin, ob ich das fahren würde.


----------



## Drakush (17. April 2010)

wieso nicht fahren? ist doch nix. die bretter klappen um und du fährst runter wie ein normales shore.das rappelt warscheinlich nicht mal groß.


----------



## heiopei (17. April 2010)

glaub ich auch...


----------



## Makke (17. April 2010)

ja ... aber das Ding ist steiler als auf den Bildern wirkt ... kostet halt Überwindung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. April 2010)

na komm. den oigfred hast du auch gerockt. kann mir nicht vorstellen das es dort steiler ist


----------



## Makke (17. April 2010)

ich erreinnere Dich nur an meinen letzten Durchlauf dort (kurzer Blick auf die Narbe am Arm 10*5cm)


----------



## Prolux (17. April 2010)

neuer Vivid DH-Dämpfer, Filmgibt es auch dazu.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620006]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Drakush (17. April 2010)

hässliches teil. grotten hässlich


vorallem gehört luft und dh nicht zusammen. für mich nicht!


----------



## Makke (17. April 2010)

@Darius .... hätte da ein Projekt für Dich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2QFusuUACE"]YouTube- BMX Double Front Flip First Ever Done By Anthony Napolitan[/nomedia]


----------



## Drakush (17. April 2010)

ja ne ist klar  ich bin zwar  manchmal auch  gern auch mal 

aber allein der start  alter ist das krank.

na ja. ich werd dann nächste woche mit dem training beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (18. April 2010)

Fahr morgen von Erkrath aus nach Glüder! Noch jemand? So gegen 12.


----------



## Makke (18. April 2010)

hab heute die neue Bremse am Proceed in Betrieb genommen ... Hööööölllllle ... das wird ne Umstellung ...


----------



## Frog (18. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> hab heute die neue Bremse am Proceed in Betrieb genommen ... Hööööölllllle ... das wird ne Umstellung ...



welche haste jetzt dran. CODE oder Saint?


----------



## Makke (18. April 2010)

Saint 203/203 ... ist zwar nicht die Leichteste ... aber das Biest ankert gewaltig (und sie ist noch nicht wirklich eingebremst)


----------



## Drakush (18. April 2010)

hab morgen frei einer bock was zu machen.

gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. April 2010)

hi,,
Ich hab mir mal eure Seite angeschaut...sehr nett!!
...ich wollt auch die tage nach Belgien mir mal den Park angucken und ei bisschen fahren ;-)
....wann fahrt ihr nächstes mal dahin??...kann man sich einfach mal mit dran hängen??

gruß,Stefan


----------



## Drakush (18. April 2010)

komm grad von da 

das wird spontan entschieden wann es wieder hin geht und JA mann darf


----------



## heiopei (18. April 2010)

Wann ziehst Du denn da hin, Darius? 
Das nächste mal komme ich gern mit und den Oigfred möchte ich auch mal rocken...


----------



## Drakush (18. April 2010)

klar kumpel ich sag bescheid


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. April 2010)

na supi...ich war heut morgen in Glüder*grins*

...nächstes mal komm ich auch mit!als Neuling ;-))
..Ich wollt eventuell  Freitag 30.04.2010 / o.Samstag 01.05.2010 hin fahren...wenn es die Arbeit und mein Hundesitter erlaubt!..müsste eigentlich klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgonzo (18. April 2010)

hallo leute bin neu hier wollte mal fragen wo ihr immer so biken geht oder gibts hier in der umgebung von düsseldorf nichts?? mfg


----------



## mcgonzo (18. April 2010)




----------



## mcgonzo (18. April 2010)

wollte noch mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wo das im grafenberger wald ist oder könnte ich mal mit jemandem mit fahren mfg


----------



## Makke (18. April 2010)

ich weiß, wo das ist .... ich weiß es ... 
eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, in der Nähe des großen Parkplatzes


----------



## Drakush (19. April 2010)

mann bist du gemein   schick ihm ne pm.


Tommy


----------



## Makke (19. April 2010)

hat da einer Schlafstörungen?


----------



## Asha'man (19. April 2010)

Mist, kann der das auch schon wieder besser als ich. 

Aber das Knie nach innen, verdammt.


----------



## Drakush (19. April 2010)

ja ich hab heut schlafstörungen zu früh ins bett und mitten in der nacht wieder raus 

ja das knie.kommt noch  sind ja erst die ersten versuche


----------



## Julian0o (19. April 2010)

Hier meine Tour von Erkrath nach Schloss Burg! War leicht kaputt 
http://connect.garmin.com/page/acti...ty.xhtml:userSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=232044


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (19. April 2010)

53,2km/h .... wie war das mit dem "Langsam" wegen schlüsselbeinbruch?!


----------



## Prolux (19. April 2010)

@ Makke,

Kondition statt Carbon!


----------



## Drakush (19. April 2010)

das ist der knaller schlecht hin


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. April 2010)

...Echt Geil!!!


----------



## Julian0o (19. April 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> 53,2km/h .... wie war das mit dem "Langsam" wegen schlüsselbeinbruch?!


Das war auf ner Anlieger Frei Asphalt Straße  Im Wald berg ab mach ich die nächsten 3 Wochen noch langsam. Bis der Bruch vollkommen geheilt ist.


Prolux schrieb:


> @ Makke,
> 
> Kondition statt Carbon!


Supa!


----------



## Makke (19. April 2010)

@Danny ... jepp der ist zu geil ... was macht der Fuß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. April 2010)

Hihi, während ihr was für die Kondition getan habt, habe ich mich ums Carbon gekümmert... 

Vielen Dank allen, die am Samstag und Sonntag auf einen Plausch bei unserer kleinen Veranstaltung bei Cycle Service vorbeigeschaut haben. 

Am Sonntag hatten wir sogar noch Zeit auf einen kleinen Ride mit Thomas und einigen Kollegen 
Wie ihr seht, hat sich der Rob lieber ins Gras gelegt


----------



## Prolux (20. April 2010)

Fuss ist dick geschwollen, beim gehen tut es richtig weh und ich gehe gleich mal zum Onkel Doc. Ich hoffe ja nur das nichts ernsthaftes kapput ist.


----------



## heiopei (20. April 2010)

Gute Besserung, Danny! Was hast Du denn angestellt?


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2010)

Gute Besserung, Danny! Ja, was haste gemacht? Kann man euch denn nie allein lassen? 

Die Geissböcke sind zu gut. Caarbbooon statt Kondition. Hab den Link irgendwann mal wieder gesucht und nicht gefunden. Danke.


----------



## Prolux (20. April 2010)

Danke Leutz 

komme grade vom Doc, nichts gebrochen, das ist schon mal gut.
Es ist nur eine fette Stauchung und Benderdehnung. Habe jetzt einen getaped`en Verband. Alles halb so wild. 
Bin am Suizide in die falsche Richtung umgefallen, also Hang runter.


----------



## Drakush (20. April 2010)

jott sei dank paps


----------



## Makke (20. April 2010)

Mann-oh-mann ... schon mal gut, das es nichts wilderes ist. Dann lass den Mist mal schnell heilen ... 
@Darius ... an die Unglücksstelle muss ein Geländer, diese Abschnitt entspricht nicht der EU-Norm!


----------



## Drakush (20. April 2010)

nix da   fahren lehrnen 

watt is heut abend? schlucht?


----------



## Makke (20. April 2010)

wohl eher nicht ... will morgen nach Solingen, ein wenig nach neuen Trails suchen ... 
Vielleicht aber auch nach Willingen ... oder Witten, oder .... bin noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Cry_for_death (20. April 2010)

wuäääh, in münster geht biketechnisch gar nichts ohne auto 

Am Samstag macht Winterberg auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (20. April 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> Am Samstag macht Winterberg auf


 

deswegen fahr ich da nicht hin


----------



## Makke (20. April 2010)

da steht man sich dann die Füße am Lift platt ... WB ist am Besten unter der Woche ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (20. April 2010)

wie...... lift?!  den schwung aus der abfahrt mitnehmen für die auffahrt, man muss nur schnell genug sein  ja, wenn super wetter ist lohnt es sich bestimmt nicht... paradox    aber wann hat man schonmal unter der woche zeit 2 stunden nach wb zu fahren und dann da noch zeit zu haben


----------



## joergenson (20. April 2010)

@julian0o: Die Strecke nach Schloss Burg von Erkrath aus kann man auch eleganter fahren. Denke aber, daß Du mit verheilenden Schlüsselbeinbruch lieber gemäßigte Strecken fahren wolltest
Hast aber das 2-Rad Massaker am Cafe Hubraum verpasst
Da war der Teufel los

Gruß Joergenson


----------



## aelx (21. April 2010)

Morgen alle zusammen,

hab jetzt mit ein wenig Glück nen gebrauchten Dirt/Trial Rahmen den ich aus ein paar alten und neuen Teilen aufbauen wollte. Hauptsächlich um ein weniger mehr Spass auf dem täglichen Weg durch die Stadt zu haben aber da kann ja noch mehr drauß werden. 

Nur hab ich von in der Kategorie Null Ahnung, das meiste ist ja eh das selbe, aber wo ich noch ein wenig am Rätseln bin sind die Laufräder, hat da vielleicht irgendwer ein paar Tips oder ne Empfehlung?


----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)




----------



## Makke (21. April 2010)

wenn die Baumumarmung mal nicht geschmeidig ist ...


----------



## Oigi (21. April 2010)

Dein Blick in die Kamera war aber auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Airhaenz (21. April 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Morgen alle zusammen,
> 
> hab jetzt mit ein wenig Glück nen gebrauchten Dirt/Trial Rahmen den ich aus ein paar alten und neuen Teilen aufbauen wollte. Hauptsächlich um ein weniger mehr Spass auf dem täglichen Weg durch die Stadt zu haben aber da kann ja noch mehr drauß werden.
> 
> Nur hab ich von in der Kategorie Null Ahnung, das meiste ist ja eh das selbe, aber wo ich noch ein wenig am Rätseln bin sind die Laufräder, hat da vielleicht irgendwer ein paar Tips oder ne Empfehlung?



Nimm ne Felge mit min. 21mm Maulweite.max.25mm.
Robust, Gut, preiswert: Mavic EN321. Naben: Egal, sollten halt zu Rahmen und Gabel passen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (21. April 2010)

Will von euch eigentlich jemand die CTF in Steele mitfahren?
Ich überlege noch hin und her...


----------



## Julian0o (21. April 2010)

joergenson schrieb:


> @julian0o: Die Strecke nach Schloss Burg von Erkrath aus kann man auch eleganter fahren. Denke aber, daß Du mit verheilenden Schlüsselbeinbruch lieber gemäßigte Strecken fahren wolltest
> Hast aber das 2-Rad Massaker am Cafe Hubraum verpasst
> Da war der Teufel los
> 
> Gruß Joergenson



Kannst mir gerne für das nächste mal nen Tip geben wo ich langfahren kann  Wenn ich dann wieder 100% Fit bin.
Cafe Hubraum is was weiter weg von mir. Aber Cafe Schräglage ist um die Ecke


----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)

CTF....hhhmmmmmmmmm

1. ist das nix für mich
2. fehlt das passende bike


zum laufradsatz: 

die NOPE LRS sind günstig und gut.ich bekomm meine nicht klein


----------



## Julian0o (21. April 2010)

Bei mir wirds demnächst dieser LRS: 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...tz-nubuk-cc-rls-alex-xcr100d-black/index.html

Aber mit Weißen XCR100 Felgen!


----------



## Asha'man (21. April 2010)

CTF in Steele bin ich evtl. dabei. Steht aber noch nicht fest. Und ob ich dann gemütlich fahre und nen Eis esse zwischendurch oder Wettkampftempo fahre, weiss ich auch noch ned. Kommt drauf an, wer mitkommt.


----------



## Oigi (21. April 2010)

Ich bin nicht dabei...ich geh Marathon laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)

oigi könnte seine neue rakete bei der ctf testen


----------



## mcgonzo (21. April 2010)

hallo leute kann mir einer die adrese vom bombenkrahter geben mfg
und hat evt  jemand noch ne sun rims double wide 26" mit schnellspanner für mein dirtbike abzugeben


----------



## Julian0o (21. April 2010)

Adresse? Sperrgebiet 12  Wurde letztens schon wieder angemacht nur weil ich auf dem Feldweg der da vorbeiführt gefahren bin und es so aussah als wolle ich dahin... Und da ist eh alles abgerissen...


----------



## Oigi (21. April 2010)

Darius, kannst das Trek ja haben fuer die Tour


----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)

bist du sicher????   danach ist es nie mehr wie es war


----------



## Oigi (21. April 2010)

Nach 10 km ist doch sowieso Schongang eingelegt


----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)

ich zeig dir schongang mein freund rauf vielleicht


----------



## Oigi (21. April 2010)

Ich glaub, ich weihe den Bock lieber selber ein...


----------



## Drakush (21. April 2010)

sag ich doch


----------



## mcgonzo (21. April 2010)

hey oder hat jemand ne gute alternative zu der double wide brauche dringen eine neue felge mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (21. April 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Darius, kannst das Trek ja haben fuer die Tour



Aha, noch ein Treki, was ist es denn für eins geworden, Scratch.


----------



## Asha'man (21. April 2010)

Nicht geworden, schon immer gewesen.


----------



## S.F. (21. April 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Will von euch eigentlich jemand die CTF in Steele mitfahren?
> Ich überlege noch hin und her...



hm, wäre vielleicht die bessere Alternative als beim Poison Cup in Kottenheim zu starten....

Wann würdet ihr denn starten? Start ab 9:30... 40 oder 60er Runde?
wenn, würde ich gern bei der 60er starten... 

Ashaman, wie sieht´s bei Dir aus?
Und wat is mit dem Jörg?

Ich glaub, ich geb mal ne Regierungserklärung ab... 
Morgen mehr in diesem Kino

Los Darius, das schaffst Du auch mit deinem White Bomber.... auf der 20er Runde....


----------



## Makke (22. April 2010)

ach so ne CTF wäre mal wieder was schönes ... aber mir gehört am WE das Büro ... *grrrr*

Das Trek (8000) ist eine echt edle Sache ... 100% Vortrieb ... nur der Lenker wäre nichts für mich.

Hab gestern ne kleine Glüderunde gedreht und unterwegs noch den -Wally- aufgesammelt ... man war das kalt und staubig ... aber am Ende 42km mit 1200hm.


----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

die 20 km dann aber mit den 2.5 BHT´s sonst wird es langweilig 
ne im ernst.hätt ich so ne cc flitsche, würd ich fahren und mir die 60 km geben
ob ich se überlebe sei mal dahin gestellt


ich glaub es ist ein 7000er von 92. ich hab das 7000er von 94.der alte rahmen ist etwas dünner.


----------



## Oigi (22. April 2010)

Ist nen 93er Trek 7000-sozusagen mein erstes MTB...fuer die haertere Gangart hab ich aber auch was feines  

Ich muss endlich mal Fotos von meiner Flotte machen...


----------



## Der Boulder (22. April 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> hm, wäre vielleicht die bessere Alternative als beim Poison Cup in Kottenheim zu starten....
> 
> Wann würdet ihr denn starten? Start ab 9:30... 40 oder 60er Runde?
> wenn, würde ich gern bei der 60er starten...
> ...



die 20er Runde würde ich auch noch mitfahren


----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

das nox ist doch schon eingerostet


----------



## Oigi (22. April 2010)

Deswegen werden wir ja am 2. Mai auch dem Bezeichnung Flugrost alle Ehre machen  (Achtung: Wortspiel).

Ich glaube sone 60er Runde koennte ich auch noch wegtreten, aber ich bin in Hamburg. Naechstes mal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

nur mit dem richtigen rad. sonst macht das kein sinn.ich will ja auch nicht letzter werden  es reicht das ich es bei uns immer bin


----------



## Oigi (22. April 2010)

Mit dem Tourenrad bist du doch gut unterwegs.


----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

rauf ist das prob. könnte ja die dj einbauen nicht leicht aber besser als die 160er.
mal sehen ob tommy und der rest fährt.


----------



## Makke (22. April 2010)

Darius ... stell dich nicht so an ... die letzte Tour im Düsseldorfer Stadtwald and auf der Halde liefen doch super ...


----------



## elmono (22. April 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> hm, wäre vielleicht die bessere Alternative als beim Poison Cup in Kottenheim zu starten....
> 
> Wann würdet ihr denn starten? Start ab 9:30... 40 oder 60er Runde?
> wenn, würde ich gern bei der 60er starten...
> ...



Bei mir wird es wohl sehr spontan. Meine potenzielle Begleitung macht es von seiner Fitness nach dem MX fahren am Samstag abhängig, und auch bei mir muss ich mal gucken wie die Party am Samstag wird.

Starten würde ich aber auch bei der 60er - ob ich ankomme ist aber unklar.


----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

ich muß mich doch anstellen dann ist der überraschungseffekt doch gleich viel größer
wenn du fährst komm ich mit  aber nur die 60.rest ist kindergeburtstag

vielleicht komm ich nicht an(wie elmono schon sagt) versuchen würd ich es denn noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (22. April 2010)

Fahre doch einfach morgen nochmal entspannt mitm Rad auf die Arbeit und dann weisst du doch ob es geht oder nicht.
Wenn nicht machste eben den Fanblock mit Faehnchen und T-Shirt hochreissen und so...


----------



## Drakush (22. April 2010)

zur arbeit ist kein ding. alles flach ach mal sehen.entscheide dann samstag


----------



## natureboy79 (22. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ach so ne CTF wäre mal wieder was schönes ... aber mir gehört am WE das Büro ... *grrrr*
> 
> Das Trek (8000) ist eine echt edle Sache ... 100% Vortrieb ... nur der Lenker wäre nichts für mich.
> 
> Hab gestern ne kleine Glüderunde gedreht und unterwegs noch den -Wally- aufgesammelt ... man war das kalt und staubig ... aber am Ende 42km mit 1200hm.



1200hm auf 42,nicht schlecht.hätte ich noch leichte schwierigkeiten bei.
ich habe mich mit meinem neuen bike erstmal auf die nase gelegt.16kg
statt vorher 13 muss man erstmal kontrolliert werden.


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2010)

So ihr Mädchen!!!!

Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr in Steele vor der Anmeldung 


Aber es wird wohl doch eher die 40er Runde... muss mich erst mal locker einrollen....


----------



## jokomen (23. April 2010)

So iss et gut. Nicht labern, ---> handeln! 
Wir sehen uns


----------



## Makke (23. April 2010)

@Normen: was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## aelx (23. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> @Normen: was ist es denn geworden?


Das würd mich auch interessesieren 


Hat am Wochenende den jemand Lust auf Glüder?
Das Wetter soll ja spitze werden.


----------



## step-wolf (23. April 2010)

Bei ner Runde Glüder wär ich dabei, ich schreib dir mal ne PM.


----------



## Asha'man (23. April 2010)

Glüder -> dabei!  Morgen?

Sonntag CTF bin ich wohl auch dabei. Je nachdem, wie es meiner Lieben geht.


----------



## aelx (23. April 2010)

Wir hatten jetzt eigentlich schon Sonntag 12:00 Glüder PP vereinbart, allein schon weil das Wetter da genial werden soll.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (23. April 2010)

CTF hört sich SEHR gut an! Ich bin denke ich auch mit zwei Kumpels dabei! Klär ich heute mal ab!

MfG
Julian


----------



## Asha'man (23. April 2010)

aelx: Macht nichts. Dann fahrt ihr eben ohne mich. Sonntag würde ich die CTF vorziehen. Hat man ja nicht alle Tage. Vielleicht fahre ich dann morgen Glüder alleine mit Frauchen.


----------



## Asha'man (23. April 2010)

Hat noch jemand Platz im Auto für die CTF? Oder möchte bei mir mit fahren? Alleine dahin fahren ist Benzinverschwendung.


----------



## Drakush (23. April 2010)

bin raus. am wochenende wird gebaut


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Platz im Auto für die CTF? Oder möchte bei mir mit fahren? Alleine dahin fahren ist Benzinverschwendung.



welche runde wird denn gefahren?was ist alex,ctf wäre doch auch nicht
schlecht.


----------



## Makke (23. April 2010)

komme gerade aus Wuppertal und habe mir dort mal die Trails entlang der Wupper angetan ... nach 47km und etwas über 1400hm bin ich fertig für heute ... jetzt mach ich mir ein Bier auf und verschwinde auf`s Sofa.


----------



## Drakush (23. April 2010)

Reschpeckt!!


----------



## Makke (23. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Platz im Auto für die CTF? Oder möchte bei mir mit fahren? Alleine dahin fahren ist Benzinverschwendung.



hat sich Stefan bei Dir gemeldet? ... der wollte Deinen Beifahrersitz anwärmen


----------



## aelx (23. April 2010)

@Normen: CTF hab ich weniger Lust drauf, Ahrtrails wäre genial oder halt die normale Glüderrunde.
Morgen mal schauen wieviel Arbeit ich geschafft bekomme, dann kann ich entscheiden ob ich Sonntag Zeit für die Ahrtrails habe... 

Edit. Ups, die Ahrrunde wär ja schon morgen, bin dabei, dann verschieb ich die Arbeit eben auf Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (23. April 2010)

Ich fahr doch lieber regional als CTF. Würde die lange Runde ohnehin nicht schaffen, die mittlere dagegen ist ja Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## heiopei (24. April 2010)

Ich hab auch keinen Bock auf CTF, weiß aber noch nicht wo ich morgen fahren soll...


----------



## Makke (24. April 2010)

kenne eine neue DH/FR-Strecke ... hab ich auf meiner Tour gestern entdeckt ... die sollte man sich bei Gelegenheit mal gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Frog (25. April 2010)

Heute ca. 11:00 ab Rennbahn...CC-Runde über Ratingen ....zurück zur Auermühle (Kuchen futtern) und zurück nach D`dorf.

OlliB.


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. April 2010)

....Ich wäre bei ner runde Glüder auch dabei....wenn ich meine Gabel wieder hätte...die nach 65Km kaputt ging


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2010)

Alles Memmen... 

Habe in Essen heute die 65km mit 1700hm in 4h unter die Stollen genommen.

Alexander und Micha waren ebenfalls vor Ort.

Es war ne schöne Tour!

Makke! Wo? Donnerstag abend? ab 17:00 Uhr????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)




----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

@Stefan ... mal sehen, hab am Do. Nachtschicht, daher eher unglücklich, aber ...

@Darius ... schick, schick ... und das unkontrollierte Absteigen geht auch immer Besser


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

so gut das ich mir fast das becken gebrochen hab  scheizze tut das weh

morgen hab ich frei.jemand lust zu fahren?


----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

Vormittag könnte ich ... hab Spätschicht.

Hab gestern festgestellt, das meine i900 hinüber ist, auf der letzten Tour ist mir schon aufgefallen, das sie etwas seltsam kippelt ... dann zerlegt und nicht schleccht gestaunt.
Der ausfahrbare Teil, ist an einer Stelle fast komplett durchgescheuert, hier hat sich der Dreck als Schleifpapier nützlich gemacht ...


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

vormittag klingt gut. dann können wa den oigfred fahren und ich zeige  dir mein top secret trail


----------



## Asha'man (26. April 2010)

@Stefan: Ich denke Ronda Extrema war dir zu früh, du Pief?   Alleine hatte ich keinen Bock und bin dann gar nicht gefahren.
Hab stattdessen an die 90km Asphalt gemacht. War irgendwie auch nett.  Nächstes WE geht 's aber wieder in den Dreck. 

@Makke: "Das unkontrollierte Absteigen klappt auch immer besser"     Schöön.
@Darius: Hast du zwei Kameras dabei gehabt? Oder biste extra mehrfach gestürzt, damit du es aus allen Perspektiven drauf hast?


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

nee nur eine. und geflogen bin ich ja nur einmal. die anderen 2 fehlumsetzer gelten nicht


----------



## Prolux (26. April 2010)

Ich möchte auch fahren, aber ich kann noch nicht.
Das Sprunggelenk ist noch immer geschwollen und sieht auch noch nicht wirklich gut aus, und das Wetter wird immer besser.


----------



## Julian0o (26. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Hab gestern festgestellt, das meine i900 hinüber ist, auf der letzten Tour ist mir schon aufgefallen, das sie etwas seltsam kippelt ... dann zerlegt und nicht schleccht gestaunt.
> Der ausfahrbare Teil, ist an einer Stelle fast komplett durchgescheuert, hier hat sich der Dreck als Schleifpapier nützlich gemacht ...


Hast du die regelmäßig zerlegt und gesäubert? Wenn nicht dann weis ich warum sie kaputt ist 

Meine bekommt alle paar Tage ne packung Fett oben rein. Das hält denke ich auch jede Menge staub fern. Zerlegt habe ich sie aber auch noch nicht, aber sie hat erst 300km runter und war noch keine einzige Matschfahrt dabei.



Prolux schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch fahren, aber ich kann noch nicht.
> Das Sprunggelenk ist noch immer geschwollen und sieht auch noch nicht wirklich gut aus, und das Wetter wird immer besser.



Ich kenn das zu gut. Muss mich auch noch schonen. Bin im Moment immer der Letzte der unten ankommt da ich absolut keine Lust habe auf die Schulter zu fliegen... Aber im Moment bin ich mit ein paar Längeren Touren zur Eisdiele auch gut zufrieden


----------



## H-P (26. April 2010)

@ Darius,komme leider morgen aus der Nachtschicht, sonst wäre ich auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

Natürlich habe ich meine i900 regelmäßig gepflegt ... so ... ein/zwei mal in den letzten 2 Jahren ... 
Bin selber schuld ... ich weiß ...


----------



## H-P (26. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich meine i900 regelmäßig gepflegt ... so ... ein/zwei mal in den letzten 2 Jahren ...
> Bin selber schuld ... ich weiß ...



Duschlampe.


----------



## Asha'man (26. April 2010)

Da fällt mir gerade ein: Ich hab an meinem Stahlrahmen zwei Gewinde versaut. M5 Schraube rein -> easy und leicht. Beim rausdrehen haben sich beide Schrauben irgendwie verkantet. Ende vom Lied: Gewinde hinüber. Könnte heulen...

Wo in Düsseldorf/Neuss sind Leute, die sich mit Gewindeschneiden, Gewinde reparieren und Stahl sehr gut auskennen? Ich suche einen Experde uff dem jebiet! Ich brauch diese Gewinde! 

Muss kein Fahrradspezi sein (darf aber gerne).


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

Muss kein Fahrradspezi sein (darf aber gerne).


----------



## Asha'man (26. April 2010)

Ich such nen Profi, der das täglich macht. Ggfs. ne Hülse einsetzen kann, falls nix mehr zu retten ist. Trifft das auf dich zu?

Hast du Gewindeschneider, etc.? Das Problem ist, wenn wir da noch mehr versauen ist nachher nix mehr zu retten und ich muss ein neues Ausfallende einschweissen und neu pulvern, etc.


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

na ja. wenn ein kfz-techniker nix wert ist,weiß ich es nit. 
nach gefühlten 3000 abgerissenen schrauben an motorblocks,aufhängungen und ahnlichem. nach 2000 sonderanfertigungen.wie spoiler,lippen schürzen und blecharbeiten.wage ich es zu behaupten das ich weiß wie sowas funzt!!!!! 

aber mehr als hilfe anbieten kann ich auch nicht!


----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

@Thomas ... kein Schaltauge ... keine Schaltung ... also SSP!!!
ansonsten den Darius zu nem Bier einladen und zuschaun, wie das Profis machen


----------



## Asha'man (26. April 2010)

Ist nicht das Schaltauge.  Ist die Aufnahme für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche. *duck*


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

Da machst du dir sorgen  bei der piss aufnahme ist das ja mal garkein thema mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (26. April 2010)

Ich hab ja eher etwas weniger Ahnung davon, und  ich kenne Drakush's Kfz-Techniker-Fähigkeiten noch nicht, auch wenn ich weiß, daß Du immer gerne hilfst, wo du kannst.  Doch sooo "unsorglich" ist des ned... Klappt es nicht, läßt sich kein Träger mehr montieren, naja, und dann ist der Sinn eines Reiserades irgendwie futsch, oder?!


----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

... hat der Tommi keinen Rucksack????


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

ich sag nix mehr. macht was ihr wollt.

@makke: ich geh jetzt weiter bauen.morgen gibt es dann was neues zu sehen


----------



## natureboy79 (26. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> vormittag klingt gut. dann können wa den oigfred fahren und ich zeige  dir mein top secret trail



also das filmchen wurde auf der halde aufgenommen,oder?
dann komme ich morgen auch mit AM.
wann und wo?


----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

ich werd morgen gegen 8 aus dem Bett fallen, und wäre degen 9:00/9:30 Uhr startklar ...
Treffpunkt ist in der Regel HIER


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

ruf mich an!!!!  morgen früh!! 

hab ne kleine kranke überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. April 2010)

*oooohhh* ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich darüber freuen soll ...


----------



## Drakush (26. April 2010)

jetzt stell dich nicht an


----------



## Drakush (27. April 2010)

bin aus dem bett jefalle. wann sollen wir ?


----------



## Drakush (27. April 2010)

war doch wieder ne super runde mit euch! 

nächstes mal mit AM und knieschonern.dann rocken wa auch die häftigeren sachen durch


----------



## Prolux (27. April 2010)

mit wem wart Ihr unterwegs


----------



## Oigi (27. April 2010)

So Freunde, 

ich melde mich wieder zur Bikefraktion zurueck. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt einen Abtruennigen wieder in eure Reihen auf...

Hab den Marathon am Sonntag uebrigens in 3:29:02 Std. absolviert . ich bin stolz auf mich.

Bis demnaechst

Oigi


----------



## Drakush (27. April 2010)

Geil kumpel das ziehl ist erreicht hoffe du hörst jetzt mit dem mist auf  
freu mich schon auf den erster ritt mit dir mein freund  
zur sicherheit bring ich dir stüzräder für das nox mit 

danny: makke,natureboy und meine wenigkeit.


----------



## natureboy79 (27. April 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> war doch wieder ne super runde mit euch!
> 
> nächstes mal mit AM und knieschonern.dann rocken wa auch die häftigeren sachen durch



war doch mit AM da.halde ist geil,hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## aelx (27. April 2010)

Hat morgen Mittag um 14:00 - 15:00 jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour? Glüder oder sowas vielleicht?


----------



## Asha'man (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich morgen abend an der Teufelsschlucht. Ick will och biken bei dem Wetter und ned arbeiten. 

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass man 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten gehen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. April 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass man 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten gehen soll?


 keiner ... das hat sich nur so verbreitet ...


----------



## Asha'man (27. April 2010)

Ja und wir sind versklavt an unsere materiellen Güter. 

In der Schweiz ist man (zumindest in IT Firmen) wesentlich flexibler. Wenn du nur drei Tage arbeiten möchtest ist das in der Regel kein Problem, bei vollem Lohnausgleich natürlich. Ich fänd ne vier Tage Woche nicht schlecht.


----------



## Makke (27. April 2010)

4 Tage a10 Stunden ... dann macht man keinen Verlust ...
aber in Deutschland wird das wohl nie was werden ... da sind alle viel zu verkrampft


----------



## Julian0o (28. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> 4 Tage a10 Stunden ... dann macht man keinen Verlust ...



Find ich gut


----------



## unknorke (28. April 2010)

4 Tage a 10 stunden hab ich ja jetzt schon voll ...


----------



## aelx (28. April 2010)

Werd mich dann heute Abend hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10036 anschließen. Die Trailscheinwerfer sind schon rausgesucht und laden gerade. 
Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Lust.

Sollte zwar auch ohne gehen da Sonnenuntergang eh erst gegen 21:00 ist, aber sicher is sicher!


----------



## Makke (28. April 2010)

hätte ich Zeit, wäre ich dabei ...


----------



## aelx (28. April 2010)

War ne geniale Tour, hab 3-4 neue Trails gezeigt bekommen nach denen ich das Grinsen teilweise echt nichmehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen habe...
Soweit ich weiss soll die Tour jeden Mittwoch stattfinden --> neue Mittwoch Runde für mich!


----------



## natureboy79 (28. April 2010)

ja,jeden mittwoch.war ja letztes jahr auch schon so.manchmal starten die
auch von solingen-gräfraht,da sind auch geile dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. April 2010)

Klick mich .... ein einfach nur geiles Filmchen ... und noch was zum Thema PumpTrack


----------



## aelx (29. April 2010)

So ich komm gerade von der Lohnsteuerhilfe und bekomm das Lächeln nichmehr vom Gesicht runter, ähnlich wie nach nem schönen Trail.  Neues Bike ist komplett bezahlt und für Urlaub hab ich auch noch genug.

Wer hat diesen Sommer den vor in die Alpen zu fahren? Ich hatte da mal eine Idee mit Ferienhaus in Nauders oder sonst wo, mit 6 Leuten würde das pro Woche je Person nur ~60 kosten. Vielleicht bekommt man ja mal nen gemeinsamen Bikeurlaub hin? Ist nur nen Vorschlag, aber vielleicht haben ja ein paar Leute interesse.


----------



## natureboy79 (29. April 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> So ich komm gerade von der Lohnsteuerhilfe und bekomm das Lächeln nichmehr vom Gesicht runter, ähnlich wie nach nem schönen Trail.  Neues Bike ist komplett bezahlt und für Urlaub hab ich auch noch genug.
> 
> Wer hat diesen Sommer den vor in die Alpen zu fahren? Ich hatte da mal eine Idee mit Ferienhaus in Nauders oder sonst wo, mit 6 Leuten würde das pro Woche je Person nur ~60 kosten. Vielleicht bekommt man ja mal nen gemeinsamen Bikeurlaub hin? Ist nur nen Vorschlag, aber vielleicht haben ja ein paar Leute interesse.



interesse hätte ich,in die alpen wollte ich auch.also,warum nicht.


----------



## Makke (29. April 2010)

bin im Juni für ein paar Tage in den Alpen ... Großraum Innsbruck


----------



## Prolux (29. April 2010)

@Makke,
Domain ist jetzt mir. Nächste Woche wird umgebaut.


----------



## Makke (29. April 2010)

sauber ... dann noch wieder gesund werden und es geht los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (29. April 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Klick mich .... ein einfach nur geiles Filmchen ... und noch was zum Thema PumpTrack


Abgefahren, geile Perspektiven und Pumptrack will ich auch...sofort...


----------



## natureboy79 (29. April 2010)

jetzt weiß ich auch warum es pump track heißt.geht bestimmt ganz 
schön in die arme.


----------



## Makke (29. April 2010)

Pump Track fahren ist Ganzkörpersport .... in Winterberg gibt es aj jetzt einen ... in spätestens zwei Wochen (11/12.Mai) bin ich dort 

und das kommt im Mai auf Scheibe raus:


----------



## Oigi (30. April 2010)

Passt nicht ganz zum Bikesport, ist mir aber egal. Also hier ein Bild von mir nach 42 km Laufen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/631307

Jetzt gehts...


----------



## Drakush (30. April 2010)

man sieht das du froh bist am ziel zu sein.


----------



## elmono (30. April 2010)

Ich verstehe das nach wie vor nicht, wieso man sowas macht. Für solche Distanzen gibt es doch Fahrräder.


----------



## Oigi (30. April 2010)

Einfach nur als persoenliche Herausforderung...42 km mitm Rad is ja nun auch nich soooo viel.

Achso, die Zeit war 3:29:02 Std..


----------



## Asha'man (30. April 2010)

Sehr gute Zeit! Jetzt habe ich Angst vor dir...naja ein bischen.  Glückwunsch. 

Foto geht nicht.


----------



## Drakush (30. April 2010)

der mann ist halt ein tier


----------



## Makke (30. April 2010)

so Kinners ... werd mich jetzt in den Mai trinken und ordentlich Fleisch vernaschen ... falls noch jemandem langweilig ist: Düsseldorf, Krefelder str. Galerie Phoenix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (30. April 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Domplepomp (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

frohes Neues erstmal!

So, mein Knie ist operiert und inzwischen wieder voll belastbar. Nach ein paar mittelgroßen Winter-Runden, möchte ich morgen das erste Mal dieses Jahr den S-Weg fahren.
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Ich plane so gegen 8:45 in Solingen-Vogelpark mit der S-Bahn anzukommen und loszulegen.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## step-wolf (30. April 2010)

Domplepomp schrieb:


> das erste Mal dieses Jahr den S-Weg fahren.
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Ich plane so gegen 8:45 in Solingen-Vogelpark mit der S-Bahn anzukommen und loszulegen.



hi kai,

was ist denn der s-weg? morgen 8:45 ist mir etwas zu früh für 1. mai, aber falls ich rechtzeitig wach bin, wäre ich dabei!

grüße


----------



## Domplepomp (30. April 2010)

Der S-Weg sind 70km mit 1400 Höhenmetern (glaube ich) rund um Solingen mit wechselndem Gelände. Wunderschöne Gegend.Mal echt heftig, mal zum Luftholen. Ich brauche dafür ca. 5,5h und mache alle 10km eine kurze Müsliriegelpause.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html

Gruß

Kai


----------



## step-wolf (30. April 2010)

oh, das sieht super aus - ich schau mal, dass ich heute nicht so lange in den mai tanze. ansonsten merke ich mir die tour mal vor. will das jemand die nächsten tage fahren?


----------



## Domplepomp (30. April 2010)

OK, ich steige um 8:45 aus der S1 am Vogelpark aus und schaue dann auf dem Bahnsteig, ob Du auftauchst. Ansonsten fahre ich den S-Weg am 9.5. nochmal mit einem Kumpel.


----------



## elmono (1. Mai 2010)

Würdest du das hier auch wieder ankündigen? Den würde ich nämlich gerne auch mal probieren, bei mangelnder Fitness steige ich halt vorzeitig aus.


----------



## Domplepomp (1. Mai 2010)

Kann ich gerne machen! Abbrechen und nach Solingen rein zur Bahn geht immer. Das ist das schöne daran.

Heute war es echt klasse und vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, den Saisonstart erstmal alleine zu begehen. Bin doch nicht so schlimm eingerostet. Wetter war super und ein netter Biker aus Köln hat mir neue Trails parallel zum S-Weg gezeigt (mit Anliegern und Sprüngen). Habe 5:45 gebraucht, bin einmal über den Lenker quasi im Stand abgestiegen (hätte die Klickpedale mal ölen sollen und die Vorderradbremsbeläge auch, haha) und bin gut durchgekommen. Es war auch kein Schlamm auf den Wegen.

War eben noch bei der Thai-Massage und bin wieder tanzfähig für nachher... haha

Gruß

kai


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2010)

ich würde dann auch gerne mal mitkommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. Mai 2010)

Ich auch, wenn mein Touren-Hobel wieder fährt. War am Samstag unterwegs nach Ratingen, als sich plötzlich mein Hinterrad nicht mehr bewegte. Freilauf hing und vorwärts drehen ging auch nicht mehr. Dann auf einmal ging es wieder und irgendwann hings wieder fest.

Ist der zweite defekt an Freilauf/Nabe bei den tollen XT Systemlaufrädern. Gut aussehen tun sie ja...werde die Tage mal schauen, was genau kaputt ist.


----------



## Prolux (3. Mai 2010)

Ich auch, aber ich darf noch nicht. Erst wieder in zwei Wochen wenn ich einen normalen Verband bekomme. Aber dann auch nur Flachland Asphaltkondirunden. Geländeverbot!


----------



## Julian0o (3. Mai 2010)

Soo,

will am Wochenende mit Kumpels eine der beiden Touren hier fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen...
Warscheinlich Samstag wenns Wetter passt.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36748.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10685.html

MfG
Julian


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2010)

die zweite Tour führt mitten durch die gesperrten Wälder um Gerresheim ... das sit unsere alte Dienstagsrunde ...
auf den Bildern findet man auch einige bekannte Gesichter


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Mai 2010)

was´n hier los?alle plötzlich zu höhenmeterfresser geworden?
aus der 2-Tage eifeltour wird wohl nichts,oder?


----------



## aelx (4. Mai 2010)

S-Weg würd ich auch mal gerne fahren, bestimmt nen schönes Training für den Sommer.

@normen: Da sind wohl auch nen paar richtig schöne Trails bei hab ich gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2010)

s-weg?jo,HM und Trails genug.


----------



## Drakush (4. Mai 2010)

mal was für die normalos


----------



## heiopei (4. Mai 2010)

Feines Video! Wo ungefähr ist denn diese nette Strecke?


----------



## kube (4. Mai 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> die zweite Tour führt mitten durch die gesperrten Wälder um Gerresheim ... das sit unsere alte Dienstagsrunde ...
> auf den Bildern findet man auch einige bekannte Gesichter



Bin heute mal da lang gefahren und die Strecke scheint eigentlich schon immer gesperrt gewesen zu sein so alt wie die Schilder sind!!


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2010)

um dem ganzen bla bla hier mal wieder was entgegen zu setzen


----------



## Deep (5. Mai 2010)

Genau, mehr fürs Auge, hab letztens im bergischen auch noch eins von nem Kumpel geschossen.


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2010)

gefällt


----------



## Deep (5. Mai 2010)

Ah, falsche Version.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Mai 2010)

@Deep: Cooles Foto! Was für ein Equipment hast du?


----------



## Deep (5. Mai 2010)

Danke, 
Canon, Elinchrome u. California Sunbounce.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (5. Mai 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Feines Video! Wo ungefähr ist denn diese nette Strecke?


Sieht mir verdammt nach dem Bochumer Süden aus, und macht selbst für Chickenway-Fahrer wie mich ziemlich viel Spaß


----------



## Asha'man (5. Mai 2010)

@Deep: Sehr nett.  Wenn du Bock hast kannste ja mal eine Fotosession mit meiner Freundin (ankeschwarzer.de) machen. Bike Models haben wir genug zur Auswahl...aber hauptsächlich männlich. Einige davon verrückt...

...Hey Darius, wie gehts dir eigentlich?


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2010)

erster test von oigi´s nox


----------



## Deep (5. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Deep: Sehr nett.  Wenn du Bock hast kannste ja mal eine Fotosession mit meiner Freundin (ankeschwarzer.de) machen.


Ich meld mich mal wenn ich demnächst wieder Zeit dafür finde. Muss jetzt noch meine letzte Uniklausur hinter mich bringen. Und ich muss für sowas noch einen Esel oder ein Quad organisieren. Bin fast an Atemnot gestorben bis ich den Krempel am Berg hatte.


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2010)

du hast mich jetzt nicht verrückt genannt oder ??  

ich bin nicht verrückt......


...sondern ein freak


----------



## Asha'man (5. Mai 2010)

Ein bischen bekloppt sind wir schon. Aber das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2010)

.... ein verrückter Freak


----------



## Drakush (5. Mai 2010)

ich merke schon was ihr von mir haltet 


das ist mir aber egal


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2010)

jaja ... so ist das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (5. Mai 2010)

So lange es Spass macht


----------



## Drakush (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## H-P (6. Mai 2010)

Aber eins kanner, radfahren und ÄÄÄÄÄktschion-Videos drehen.


----------



## Drakush (6. Mai 2010)

wenn mann sonst nix kann ne


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2010)

@Darius: Geil! Ärgert mich jetzt umsomehr, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe.  Hab deine PN erst gegen 19:30 Uhr gelesen und hatte noch nix gegessen.

Hast du eigentlich wieder ein Häännddy?


----------



## Drakush (6. Mai 2010)

nee noch nicht. 

laufwerk und kühlpaste sollte bis freitag kommen.

brauchen wir windoof für 64 bit oder 32 ??? hab nur das 64er.sonst muß ich das 32er noch besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2010)

64 ist ok.  Brauchst nix besorgen. Machen wir Samstag, ok? RAM bringe ich noch mit. Netzteil, GraKa, Board, Prozessor, Kühler, etc. haste alles, oder? Dein Gehäuse ist ATX?

Ich will bikkkeeeennnn!!!! Und nu rechnets ... und ich hab keine Schutzbleche am Stadtradl zur Zeit. Ih wird das ne fiese Heimfahrt. Wenn's nicht zu schlimm regnet gehe ich wenigstens klettern. Wohhooo.


----------



## Drakush (6. Mai 2010)

atx watt    das bord passt rein.mehr kann ich nicht sagen. du bist der fachmann für so nen zeug  

samstag nachmittag/abend geht klar. wenn der rest kommt.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2010)

ok, alles weitere per PN. Sonst bekommen wir (berechtigterweise) auf den Sack.


----------



## Drakush (7. Mai 2010)

glaub ich nicht


----------



## Prolux (7. Mai 2010)

was zum  und zum


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2010)

hab ich mir auch gerade angesehen ... einfach nur deprimierend ...


----------



## Domplepomp (7. Mai 2010)

An alle S-Weg-Mitradel-Interessenten: Am Sonntag wird das bei mir leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nix. Tut mir leid. Ich schreibe hier aber rein, wenn ich das nächste Mal fahre.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Drakush (8. Mai 2010)

war heute kurz bei styles um den neuen hüpfer zu testen


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2010)

toll ...  ... und warum weiß hier keiner was von dem Ausflug ..


----------



## Asha'man (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, warum weiss das hier keiner? 

Hab gestern schon persönlich mit Darius geschimpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelx (9. Mai 2010)

Ich mach gleich mit Normen ne kleine entspannte Glüderunde, falls noch jemand mit will, 16:00 Haasenmühle, Treffpunkt an der Brücke.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Mai 2010)

..Ich war Heut Morgen schon um 8.00


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2010)

mal wieder was besonderes:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Fahrrad-Rahm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a92d5939


----------



## aelx (9. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Programm-Tip um Daten aus gpx Tracks zu bekommen? Vorzugsweise für Linux aber Windows tuts auch.


----------



## step-wolf (9. Mai 2010)

wie wärs hiermit:
http://www.gpswandern.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.shtml

bin gespannt, wie die Tour weiterging!  und: wer hat da gehupt?


----------



## tdn8 (9. Mai 2010)

@ Darius: Fährst einfach alleine!!!  Aber schimpfen, wenn's umgekehrt passiert....


----------



## Drakush (9. Mai 2010)

das war ne 5 min aktion. deswegen nix gesagt.


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2010)

step-wolf schrieb:


> wie wärs hiermit:
> http://www.gpswandern.de/gpxviewer/gpxviewer.shtml
> 
> bin gespannt, wie die Tour weiterging!  und: wer hat da gehupt?



nächstes mal nimm ich mein touren-rad,und du bringst mehr zeit mit.


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2010)

Ein gutes Programm ist auch SportTracks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. Mai 2010)

das nenne ich, hohe Kunst des querfeldeinfahrens

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/276231]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Drakush (10. Mai 2010)

was zum teufel tun die da


----------



## Asha'man (10. Mai 2010)

Ich fühl mich auf meinem Strassenrad, wie nen Affe auffem Schleifstein. Ich bekomm mit der Geo nicht ansatzweise nen Wheelie hin. Und der macht da fast nen TableTop mit nem Cyclo Crosser.  :respekt:


----------



## S.F. (10. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auf meinem Strassenrad, wie nen Affe auffem Schleifstein. Ich bekomm mit der Geo nicht ansatzweise nen Wheelie hin. Und der macht da fast nen TableTop mit nem Cyclo Crosser.  :respekt:



Ich hab noch so´n Teil auf dem Speicher stehen... wer traut sich?


----------



## Drakush (11. Mai 2010)

ich


----------



## Asha'man (11. Mai 2010)

Bye bye Cyclocrosser. 

Wie hiess denn der Ami noch gleich, der mit Rennlenker Trial in Skateparks fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Mai 2010)

Hey,
sagt mal ...ist irgendjemand von euch am Freitag bei trockenem wetter in Winterberg??

gruß,Stefan


----------



## aelx (12. Mai 2010)

Super, hab gerade aufm Heimweg festgestellt das meine Hinterradnabe plötzlich recht viel spiel hat... Naja hab ich bei dem Wetter morgen wenigstens was zutun.


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Mai 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Super, hab gerade aufm Heimweg festgestellt das meine Hinterradnabe plötzlich recht viel spiel hat... Naja hab ich bei dem Wetter morgen wenigstens was zutun.



du denkst doch nicht das der autobiketransport daran schuld ist?


----------



## aelx (13. Mai 2010)

Glaub nicht, das hätte ich dann früher gemerkt. Naja jetzt is wieder alles in Ordnung. Kann auch sein das sich die Schraube die kontert bei der Fahrt ein wenig gelöst hat und die paar Spielereien mitm Rad am Dienstag den Rest getan haben.


----------



## S.F. (13. Mai 2010)

Darius.... willste den Cyclocrosser in Glüder testen 
Jungs? Was ist mit Freitag?


----------



## eldridge grade (13. Mai 2010)

Freitag - oder Dienstagsrunde

Da die meisten ja frei haben könnte man wenn das Wetter mitspielt mal wieder eine CC Tour Richtung Ratingen machen. Wenn Dienstags schon nichts mehr geht!
Gruss M.

Start könnte 1300 am Les Halles sein.


----------



## Makke (13. Mai 2010)

so ... Kinners, hier die ersten Bilder von gestern, ein paar andere sind noch im Album ... der Rest wie immer auf der HP (den Link für den Download gibt es morgen)


----------



## Big D (13. Mai 2010)

Das vorletzte sowie das letzte Bild haben echt potenzial für das Bild der Woche  Supergeil


----------



## S.F. (13. Mai 2010)

eldridge grade schrieb:


> Freitag - oder Dienstagsrunde
> 
> Da die meisten ja frei haben könnte man wenn das Wetter mitspielt mal wieder eine CC Tour Richtung Ratingen machen. Wenn Dienstags schon nichts mehr geht!
> Gruss M.
> ...



Hai Micha!
Hab nicht frei!
Wie wärs mit 16:30 Haasenmühle?
Kleine FR Tour. Muss für Laatsch üben...


----------



## Makke (14. Mai 2010)

*Frage: *Um unsere Webseite mal etwas mehr Schwung zu verpassen, überlege ich, eine Art Blog einzubauen ... dort bekommen dann die User einen Zugang und können selbstständig Infos und Bilder/Videos posten ... was haltet ihr davon?
Es gab da auch schon mal einen Test, das könnte dann so aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (14. Mai 2010)

nette idee  mach mal.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Die Seite hat doch sowieso einen "Blog-Charakter". Wenn ne Tour war, wird ein Eintrag mit Fotos gepostet. Fertig.  Also: Dafür.

@Makke: Schickst du mir bitte mal vorab das Drop Foto von mir vom 2m Drop?


----------



## Makke (14. Mai 2010)

@Tommy: wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin gerne ...


----------



## Drakush (14. Mai 2010)

tommy ist nun 2m groß 

RESCHPECKT ALTER!!!!


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, was mich da geritten hat.  Andre fing an mich verrückt zu machen...da bin ich lieber einfach schnell gefahren ohne nachzudenken. 

Bin wirklich ein paar cm gewachsen danach. 

@Makke: Klar.  Danke!


----------



## -Wally- (14. Mai 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was mich da geritten hat.  Andre fing an mich verrückt zu machen...da bin ich lieber einfach schnell gefahren ohne nachzudenken.
> 
> Bin wirklich ein paar cm gewachsen danach.
> 
> @Makke: Klar.  Danke!



Ja ja...jetzt bin ich wieder schuld...ja nee, is klar...aber freut mich, dass ich nicht nur mich verrückt gemacht habe.

Aber ich betone es ja gern nochmal und bewundernd, wie locker und cool Du da mit höchst graziel runter gehoppst bist. 
Und ich bestätige auch nochmal: Ja! Ich war dabei, ich bin Zeitzeuge...sollte das für'n Notar wichtig sein. 

Aber danke dir nochmal für die Unterstützung...ich konnte schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen und beim nächsten mal wird da einiges fallen!!! 

Gruß in die Runde,
Wally


----------



## Asha'man (14. Mai 2010)

Hehe. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich da runter wäre, wenn du nicht dabei gewesen wärst.  Danke für das bezeugen, ich würd's ja selber nicht glauben. 

Erst beim 1m Drop kurz geweint und erst nach dreimal anfahren...und dann ging das einfach. Bin immer noch ganz stolz. ich hoffe das legt sich bald, bin ja kaum noch zu ertragen. 

Beim nächsten Mal bist du mental drauf vorbereitet. Dann springst du auf jeden Fall da runter. Freu mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Drakush (14. Mai 2010)

ooooo gott die arme anke


----------



## alex1980 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi, fährt jemand am Wochenende den S-Weg oder sonst eine längere Tour wo man sich anschliessen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (14. Mai 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> Hi, fährt jemand am Wochenende den S-Weg oder sonst eine längere Tour wo man sich anschliessen könnte?



hi,sonntag hätt ich auch lust auf s-weg.oder lieber den halben.


----------



## heiopei (14. Mai 2010)

@ Makke: Dafür 
@ Ashaman: cool 
@ all: Sonntag will ich auch wieder freeridemäßig ins bergische...


----------



## aelx (15. Mai 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi,sonntag hätt ich auch lust auf s-weg.oder lieber den halben.


Eigentlich ne nette Idee, wär dabei, egal ob ganz oder halb.
Ganz nebenbei, welche hälfte willst du den fahren? Hoffentlich die mit mehr Trails.


----------



## alex1980 (15. Mai 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi,sonntag hätt ich auch lust auf s-weg.oder lieber den halben.



ich kenn den Weg selber nicht, deshalb kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Also morgen(Sonntag) früh? Wann, wo treffen?


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2010)

hat jemand zufällig ne Lyrik abzugeben? Coil U-Turn?


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Mai 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne nette Idee, wär dabei, egal ob ganz oder halb.
> Ganz nebenbei, welche hälfte willst du den fahren? Hoffentlich die mit mehr Trails.



ich überleg gerade wo es sinnvoll ist einzusteigen,weil im uhrzeigersinn
kommt der besser.vogelpark 10.00 uhr?was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelx (15. Mai 2010)

Vogelpark S-Bahn, 10:00 Uhr klingt OK!

Bin morgen früh da.

@normen Kann nich garaantieren dass dass mit dem gpx File aufm dem Handy klappt, aber geht schon irgendwie. Edit: Programm gefunden


----------



## alex1980 (15. Mai 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Vogelpark S-Bahn, 10:00 Uhr klingt OK!
> 
> Bin morgen früh da.



Bin dann auch da.


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Mai 2010)

gemeinheit, fahren die einfach nach winterberg.... tzzzz  

Wie siehts ganz kurzfristig morgen mit belgien o.ä. aus? glüdertour bin ich glaub ihc nicht so wild drauf


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. Mai 2010)

So, erneuter Versuch: 
ICh weiß, dass dieses we vielleicht viele in winterberg sein werden, dennoch wollt ich nochmal belgien filthy trails vorschlagen  war am sonntag da und...  
Würd mich freuen, 
Simon


----------



## Prolux (19. Mai 2010)

@ Makke,
was ist mit Morgen. Sollen wir die Fietzen und uns quälen.


----------



## Makke (19. Mai 2010)

können wir, aber erst ab Nachmittag, muss vorher noch etwas schlafen ...


----------



## Prolux (19. Mai 2010)

Nachmittag ist auch gut.


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Mai 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Makke,
> was ist mit Morgen. Sollen wir die Fietzen und uns quälen.



fietzen?
halde komm ich mit.
nochmal:keiner lust hier sonntags oder montags auf eine ahrtour?
wetter soll ja spontan schön werden.


----------



## step-wolf (20. Mai 2010)

wie wär das mit heute nachmittag S-weg? will vom parkplatz über den S-weg bis nach schaberg fahren. jemand dabei? ca. 16 uhr, wenn das wetter stabil bleibt.


----------



## Makke (20. Mai 2010)

klingt gut ... wird aber nichts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Mai 2010)

heute 20:00 Uhr am Apollo ... Treff für gemütliche Rheinrunde (oder so)


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Mai 2010)

hättest du das mal früher gesagt.ich saß bis eben noch an der treppe
am schloßturm.hhmm,lecker füchsen alt.

also will wirklich keiner mit sonntag zur ahr?guide ist vorhanden,
jokomen übernimmt den job.


----------



## aelx (21. Mai 2010)

Ich würd ja gerne Normen, muss das Wochenende aber leider mehr oder weniger arbeiten... und danach wird das Wetter wieder schlechter, das ist ja so typisch..


----------



## Cry_for_death (22. Mai 2010)

lust hab ich auch, nur ich kann wegen nem miesen hörsturz leider grad gar nicht -.-


----------



## Paolo (22. Mai 2010)

Fährt hier jemand morgen oder am Montag zum Dirtmasters nach Winterberg und hat zufällig noch einen Platz im Auto frei?
Spritkosten würde ich natürlich beisteuern.


----------



## step-wolf (23. Mai 2010)

Bin morgen am späten vormittag in der Ecke Glüder unterwegs. PM oder Antwort hier bis ca.10 uhr, dann fahr ich los.

@normen: das mit dem ahrtal klappt leider nicht morgen..


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Mai 2010)

Unser Kollege Heiopei hatte auf der letzten Tour einen guten Vorstoß gemacht und einfach mal die Mini DV Cam dabei..
Sollte man öfters machen. Johni un dich hatte heute auf der Tour auch einfach mal 2,3 mal die Cam rausgeholt und ich hab das mal simpel zusammen geschnitten

Das Material von Heiopei kommt die Tage..


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Mai 2010)

sieht nett aus. aber hier macht wohl jeder sein eigenes ding.


----------



## Der Boulder (25. Mai 2010)

fährt heute abend wer mit?
ich werde in Gerresheim nähe Unterbacher See gegen 17.30 starten.
36km nach GPS Track, hm unbekannt
Vennhauser Alle Ecke Rothenbergstrasse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (25. Mai 2010)

gut, daß sich keiner gemeldet hat.
Muß mich gleich um's kranke Kind kümmern.

CU


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Mai 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> sieht nett aus. aber hier macht wohl jeder sein eigenes ding.



Na ja, ich verabredet mich eigentlich meistens mehr Old School via Telefon mit 1 , 2 Leuten.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Mai 2010)

So wie angekündigt hier das Videomaterial von Heiopeis Cams in kompremierter Form:
 Ein Fall für 2..


----------



## Makke (30. Mai 2010)

geilomat ... echt ordentliche Aktion ... !!!!!


----------



## heiopei (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil, Jochen! Prima geschnitten!


----------



## KrissiRu (31. Mai 2010)

Cooles Video!!! Vor allem klasse Musik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (31. Mai 2010)

*So Kinder: die Fun-Riders.org-Seite hat nun ein neues Gesicht *und neue Funktionen 

bei dem Wetter viel mir heute nichts weiter brauchbares ein


----------



## heiopei (31. Mai 2010)

Joa mei, die Krissi ! Servus und vielleicht bis bald am Gardasee...


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Juni 2010)

ich möchte mal wieder die gute dienstagsrunde ins leben zurückrufen.
19.00 uhr staufenplatz?
gruß norman


----------



## Der Boulder (1. Juni 2010)

wie wär es mit 18.00 uhr?
Und wo am Staufenplatz genau?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Makke (1. Juni 2010)

war gerade mit Danny eine kleine Runde fahren ... mein Tacho ist bei 80,22km stehen geblieben ... 
Jetzt schmeckt mir das Weizen irgendwie unbeschreiblich gut ...


----------



## Drakush (1. Juni 2010)

aber ich bin irre


----------



## KrissiRu (1. Juni 2010)

Hey zusammen!

Also wir (Sascha und ich) sind, wie's aussieht, mit ner bayerischen Fraktion von Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Winterberg 
Vielleicht sehen wir dann ja den einen oder anderen von Euch da - würden uns freuen 

LG,
Krissi


----------



## Makke (2. Juni 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> aber ich bin irre


irgendwie schon ... 
(hab noch von Wb einigen Kram von Dir hier ...)


----------



## Drakush (2. Juni 2010)

WAS IST MIT DER GABEL???  kann ich dir heute vorbei bringen.


----------



## Frog (2. Juni 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels,

morgen soll`s ja trocken bleiben....hat jemand Lust morgen in Glüder oder in Altenberg zu fahren (In Altenberg kenn ich mich nur nicht aus)?

Falls sich keiner meldet, werde ich auf alle Fälle hier bzw. Richtung Ratingen eine leichte CC/AM Tour machen (Auermühle wird mit eingeplant).

VG
OlliB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. Juni 2010)

Konnte jetzt erst das Video komplett sehen. Sehr nett. Fahren könnt ihr. 

Wer issen das auf dem blauen Speiseeis?


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. Juni 2010)

hey, mir is beim letzten mal in belgien meine kefü-rolle abgeflogen und liegt jetzt leider irgendwo im dreck 

Hat zufällig noch wer eine rumliegen? im Prinzip egal welche, müsste alles halten. halt einfach mit nem loch in der mitte und breit genug um ne kette draufzulegen 

Ich würd die gleich noch abholen kommen und natürlich auch bezahlen


----------



## Makke (2. Juni 2010)

hab noch ne Shift- und ne BoxGuide hier liegen ....


----------



## heiopei (2. Juni 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Konnte jetzt erst das Video komplett sehen. Sehr nett. Fahren könnt ihr.
> 
> Wer issen das auf dem blauen Speiseeis?


Dat is der Airhaenz...


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. Juni 2010)

Sry, musste grade nochmal mit dem auto weg. 

wenn du das noch liest markus: Die boxguide wäre super, darf ich mir die noch abholen kommen?  wie viel willst du und wo muss ich hin? xD

wäre echt super


----------



## Makke (2. Juni 2010)

für heute etwas spät ... bin auf den Weg ins Bett ... morgen 05:15 Uhr ist aufstehen für mich.


----------



## elmono (3. Juni 2010)

Heute kommt Glüder aufgrund einer familiären Radtour nicht für mich in Frage. Aber wie schaut es denn bei euch am Sonntag aus? Würde allerdings auch gerne mal Altenberg kennenlernen.


----------



## heiopei (3. Juni 2010)

Ich will Samstag nach Glüder, Altenberg erst nächste Woche wieder, da war ich letzten Samstag noch...


----------



## Der Boulder (3. Juni 2010)

Moin Freunde,
nachdem sich 2 Mitfahrmöglichkeiten im Sande verlaufen haben, werde ich nun in der 2. Augustwoche dies hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/
unter die Räder nehmen.
Übernachtung auf Hütten oder in Hotels/ Pensionen.
Anfahrt evntl. mit eigenem Bus von Offenburg aus dahin.
Start Montag morgen 9.August in Seefeld.
-Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, ist herzlich eingeladen.-


Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Juni 2010)

in der Zeit bin ich in Italien ... Venedig und Nord-/Ost-Adria

Tag2 gehört wohl mit zu den schönsten Abschnitten auf der Tour!!! 
Das Pinnistal gehört mit zu den schönsten die ich kenne!!!


----------



## Der Boulder (3. Juni 2010)

Moin Freunde,
nachdem sich 2 Mitfahrmöglichkeiten im Sande verlaufen haben, werde ich nun in der 2. Augustwoche dies hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/
unter die Räder nehmen.
Übernachtung auf Hütten oder in Hotels/ Pensionen.
Anfahrt evntl. mit eigenem Bus von Offenburg aus dahin.
Start Montag morgen 9.August in Seefeld.
-Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, ist herzlich eingeladen.-


Gruß Michael


----------



## Figurehead (6. Juni 2010)

Moin Leutz, 
keiner Lust heute zu fahren, Wetter soll ja schön werden


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2010)

ich fahre jetzt! ... ins Büro


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit Leute ... was ist denn fürs Wochenende geplant???


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Juni 2010)

hallo,

hier wird mich noch keiner kennen 

ich werde wohl morgen den Klingenpfad das erste mal abfahren. 
also ich versuchs zumindest..

falls sich jemand anschließen will, kann er sich ja hier melden..

falls der dann auch noch den Weg im Kopf hat, umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hadere noch mit mir selbst, ob ich nach Willingen fahre oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann wäre ich bereit für alle Schandtaten. Hätte Lust auf ne Tour. Glüder, Altenberg oder einfach nach Ratingen Kuchen futtern. Heute abend muss ich mich entschieden haben.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

Willingen wäre sicherlich schick, aber da läuft doch Morgen ein Event ... oder?

Glüder, Altenberg ... Eifel ... ne ungezwungene Tour ... wäre sicherlich was.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

Bike Festival ist in Willingen. Anke möchte das ganze Wochenende hin, um Fotos zu machen. Ich hätte auch Bock, bin aber ziemlich platt von einem Kopenhagen Trip und hab viel zuhause rumliegen, was erledigt werden muss. Bin noch unschlüssig. Würde dann auch ohne Rad nach Willingen. Ist eh nur die Freeride offen und die dürfte recht voll sein.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

gerade was entdeckt: http://www.radiowuppertal.de/aktuell/regionale-nachrichten/archiv_10-06-2010.html

... auch eine Ansatzmöglichkeit ...

*Mountainbiker zerstören Burgholz*

Die Förster im Burgholz kommen nicht gegen Mountainbiker in ihrem Wald an. Die Mountainbiker machen durch ihre Fahrten abseits der normalen Wege die Bäume kaputt. In dem Wald gibt es an vielen Stellen schon tiefe Spurrillen und Wurzeln liegen frei - die Bäume können dadurch absterben. Die Förster können zwar für die Geländefahrten im Wald ein Bußgeld von bis zu 1000 Euro verhängen. Es fehlt aber das Personal, um regelmäßig zu kontrollieren. Die Stadt will jetzt eine legale Mountainbike-Strecke im Wald ausweisen, um die illegalen Radtouren zu verhindern. 

*Mehr Kontrollen im Burgholz*

Die Polizei will öfter das Burgholz kontrollieren, damit es nicht mehr so große Schäden durch Mountainbiker gibt. Wie heute morgen berichtet fahren so viele Radfahrer verbotenerweise querfeldein durch den Wald, dass Bäume abzusterben drohen. Das Burgholz ist für die Mountainbiker anscheinend kein Gelegenheitsziel, sondern eine regelmäßig genutzte Strecke - so stark seien zumindest die Schäden. Oft gebe es statt Waldboden, nur noch Fels. Die Förster berichten auch von Down-Hill-Fahrten durch Schonungen. Die Bezirksvertretung Cronenberg kritisiert, der Wald werde praktisch nicht mehr kontrolliert. Früher hatten das die Reiterstaffeln der Polizei gemacht - die gibt es aber nicht mehr. Die Polizei will jetzt Fahrradstreifen schicken. Die sind übrigens auch mit Mountainbikes unterwegs.

bin da neulich mal vorbei gekommen ... ist schon eine nette Strecke ...


----------



## Drakush (11. Juni 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Die Polizei will jetzt Fahrradstreifen schicken. Die sind übrigens auch mit Mountainbikes unterwegs.


 

ob die dran bleiben könnnen


----------



## elmono (11. Juni 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> bin da neulich mal vorbei gekommen ... ist schon eine nette Strecke ...



Da in der Gegend gibt es einige nette Strecken. Auf den Polizisten mit Mountainbike bin ich aber gespannt, der am durchschnittlichen DH-Fahrer dranbleibt.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

die fangen Dich einfach unten ab ... 
Aber die Strecke ist echt schön, fängt sehr flowig an und steigert sich dann ...


----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

Das Problem ist auch nicht vom Tisch, wenn man den Polizisten abhaut...im Gegenteil.


----------



## Drakush (11. Juni 2010)

ich würd es zumindest versuchen


----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

Finde es übrigens überraschend und gut, dass eine offizielle Strecke geplant wird. Endlich mal eine Stadt, die es begreift, dass Verbote und Kontrollen allein nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hier wird mich noch keiner kennen
> 
> ...



damit dir wenigstens einer antwortet:den weg brauchst du nicht im kopf
zu haben.wenn du aufmerksam bist,wirst du an bäumen,laternen,hauswänden ein kleines schwarzes "S" entdecken.
dann müsste es fluppen.den s-weg kann man allerdings nett variieren.


----------



## Drakush (11. Juni 2010)

zwischen planen und umsätzen liegen welten! das wird eh nix.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> zwischen planen und umsätzen liegen welten! das wird eh nix.


das sehe ich anderst ... es gibt auch Stätte, die die Lösung nicht pauschal in einem Verbot suchen ...


----------



## Drakush (11. Juni 2010)

dein wort in gottes ohr. wir werden sehen.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

was issn jetzt am Wochenende ... passiert hier was?


----------



## elmono (11. Juni 2010)

Hätte auch Interesse mich irgendwo anzuschliessen. Morgen vormittag bin ich aber noch Schwimmen.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

@Makke: Bin dabei. Ich nix Willingen.  Habe allerdings kein Auto. Deshalb wäre Halde ganz gut oder jemand muss mich mit nehmen.


----------



## heiopei (11. Juni 2010)

Makke und icke fahren morgen so gegen 10 Uhr in Altenberg...


----------



## Asha'man (11. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte miiihiiit! Kann mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2010)

hmmm ... wenn ihr euch klein macht, bekomme ich alle in die Karre ...

@Thommy: 09:10 Uhr vor Deiner Tür!! Keine Warten, nur einsteigen und losfahren!!!


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Juni 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> damit dir wenigstens einer antwortet:den weg brauchst du nicht im kopf
> zu haben.wenn du aufmerksam bist,wirst du an bäumen,laternen,hauswänden ein kleines schwarzes "S" entdecken.
> dann müsste es fluppen.den s-weg kann man allerdings nett variieren.



 danke

ich mach mir da auch keine großen Gedanken. Werde mit Sicherheit auch einige unfreiwillige Varianten fahren


----------



## elmono (11. Juni 2010)

Hab gerade gehört dass ich morgen nach dem Schwimmen doch keine Zeit hab.
Wer ist denn am Sonntag noch unterwegs?


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Juni 2010)

Berri und ich sind morgen in Wberg. Sonntag ist noch offen. Wollte eine Aktion so ab 12 machen.


----------



## Asha'man (13. Juni 2010)

War ne tolle Tour gestern.  Das bischen Wasser von oben hat die Trails nur spannender gemacht. War super! 

Ich werde jetzt auch wieder mehr Touren fahren. Kam einfach zu kurz dieses Jahr. Bikeparks rocken auch...aber ein bischen von Beidem muss es sein.


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2010)

jepp war super, der Liebesbeweiß bei Nässe und die "neue" Kante  ... die warme Wanne und der große Eimer Kaffee haben die Sache abgerundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. Juni 2010)

Moin, moin Leutz!

Ja, mich gibt es auch noch. Wollte mich mal melden und euch ein frohes Biken wünschen. Ich rocke hier in HL die Notaufnahme und dieses Jahr solls einen richtig schicken Renner geben. Meine beiden anderen Schätzchen sind verkauft.
In diesem Sinne, hätte ich da noch mal eine Frage und brauche eure Hilfe und Erfahrung. Ich möchte mir folgendes Gerät zulegen:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1772

Der Canyon-Bikekonfigurator sagt, ich solle mir Größe S bestellen, Hier meine Daten:

Köpergröße: 178cm
Schrittlänge: 80cm
Torsolänge: 60cm
Armlänge: 80cm
Körpergewicht: 85kg

Was meint ihr? Passt das oder doch lieber Größe M?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Philip


----------



## Frog (14. Juni 2010)

akami schrieb:


> Moin, moin Leutz!
> 
> Ja, mich gibt es auch noch. Wollte mich mal melden und euch ein frohes Biken wünschen. Ich rocke hier in HL die Notaufnahme und dieses Jahr solls einen richtig schicken Renner geben. Meine beiden anderen Schätzchen sind verkauft.
> In diesem Sinne, hätte ich da noch mal eine Frage und brauche eure Hilfe und Erfahrung. Ich möchte mir folgendes Gerät zulegen:
> ...



Hi Philip,

ich finde das "S" mit 566 mm Oberrohr zu klein. Das M mit 590mm ist evtl. etwas zu lang. Schau Dir das Torque 7.0 an. Hat in M eine Oberrohrlänge von 580mm, das passt bestimmt. Hier mal ein "Sofort kauf" in der Bucht. Das sparst Du eine Menge Lieferzeit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Torque-7-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item415047db70

VG
OlliB


----------



## Asha'man (14. Juni 2010)

Frogs Ebay Tipps sind Gold wert. 

Ich würde auf die Hammerschmitt verzichten. Schaltet sehr geil und viel Bodenfreiheit ist auch nett. Aber dafür recht schwer. Kettenschaltung funktioniert dagegen auch sehr gut und man spart ein paar Gramm und viel Geld. Letzen Endes aber Geschmackssache.

Btw. schön von dir zu hören, Philip.  Hoffe dir gehts gut.


----------



## akami (14. Juni 2010)

Aloha (man merkt, ich habe Urlaub) !

Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, habe ich mich in das Rad so wie es da steht schon verliebt. Ich habe so ziemlich alles durchforstet auf der Suche anch dem richtigen Bike und das soll es eigentlich schon sein. Nur, dass cih mir mit der Größe nicht so sicher bin. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Rahmen mag, wenn er kleiner ist als er sein müsste.
Ich dachte nur, ich frag hier mal an, wie die Erfahrungen sind. Jan hat doch auch ein ES, welche Größe war das?

PS.: Natürlich gehts mir gut. Alles läuft, wie es laufen soll.

Philip


----------



## Frog (14. Juni 2010)

akami schrieb:


> Aloha (man merkt, ich habe Urlaub) !
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich sein darf, habe ich mich in das Rad so wie es da steht schon verliebt. Ich habe so ziemlich alles durchforstet auf der Suche anch dem richtigen Bike und das soll es eigentlich schon sein. Nur, dass cih mir mit der Größe nicht so sicher bin. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den Rahmen mag, wenn er kleiner ist als er sein müsste.
> Ich dachte nur, ich frag hier mal an, wie die Erfahrungen sind. Jan hat doch auch ein ES, welche Größe war das?
> ...




2 x Jan: 

1 x Jan: Torque FR 2008 in "L"
1 X Jan: Torque 2010 in "?" ich glaube L. (das gleich wie in der Bucht)

Ich würde auch auf HS verzichten! Und das neue kannst Du auch recht leicht aufbauen. Natürlich für´s Flachland ist das ES besser, dann aber erst recht ohne HS.

Grüße
OlliB.


----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2010)

fährt morgen Vormittag jemand ne Runde? ... bis ca. 13:00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Oigi (15. Juni 2010)

Bin gewohnterweise arbeiten um diese Zeit...


----------



## Vlow (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo an Alle,
leider kenne ich mich in den Wäldern rund um Düsseldorf überhaupt nicht aus. Daher suche ich Leute, mit denen man mal eine Runde drehen kann.
Gerne schon am nächsten Wochenende.
ich fahre gerne flowig und technisch, auch gerne fix den Berg hoch, wenn es danach wieder ordentlich runter geht. Von den technischen Skills bin ich ganz ok, die Hügel im Aarper Wald kann ich alle easy springen.
Wenn ich mich irgendwo einklinken könnte wäre das super. 
Bin allerdings schon älteren Semesters und kann bei Boygroups nicht mehr so gut mitreden. Over and out.


----------



## Drakush (15. Juni 2010)

die meisten von uns sind auch schon fast rentner


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2010)

Naja ... noch nicht ganz, aber wir fühlen uns noch jung ... zumindest rede ich mir das ein.

@Danny ... was war jetzt mit der Hose? noch Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. Juni 2010)

Interesse schon, aber diesen Monat ist es einfach nicht drin.
@ Makke, hast Du dich schon an der  Initiative für MTB-Strecke am Lanser Kopf/Innsbruck
auf MTB-News beteiligt?


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Juni 2010)

argh, ich fühl mich grade auch als rentner... die meckern ja immer dass sie keine zeit haben


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Juni 2010)

was mir grad noch einfällt: Ist zufällig jemand in der zeit vom 13.8. bis 27.8. in leogang oder der umgebung?


----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> was mir grad noch einfällt: Ist zufällig jemand in der zeit vom 13.8. bis 27.8. in leogang oder der umgebung?



wenn ich das Bild von der "RINNE" bei Dir sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht.....ich hoffe das Ihr da zur Zeit nicht mehr fahrt.


----------



## Cry_for_death (16. Juni 2010)

ach quatsch, so schlecht ists da doch gar nicht  ich weiß schon was du meinst. wenns dich beruhigt, ich war schon etliche monate nicht mehr da  trotzdem uns in einem persönlichem gespräch mit dem wildbeauftragten (keine ahnung mehr wie die genaue berufsbezeichnung ist), von diesem gesagt wurde, dass es ausserhalb der dämmerungszeiten toleriert werde!! (und das NACH dem ganzen aufruhr, u.a. hier im forum!)

freundlichkeit und verständnis für die andre seite sind die zauberwörter 
Dennoch fahr ich wie gesagt momentan auch gar nicht mehr im gesamten gerresheimer wald, also: den kotzeimer wirst du nicht brauchen 

genesung eingetreten oder noch immer schlecht?


----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> ach quatsch, so schlecht ists da doch gar nicht  ich weiß schon was du meinst. wenns dich beruhigt, ich war schon etliche monate nicht mehr da  trotzdem uns in einem persönlichem gespräch mit dem wildbeauftragten (keine ahnung mehr wie die genaue berufsbezeichnung ist), von diesem gesagt wurde, dass es ausserhalb der dämmerungszeiten toleriert werde!! (und das NACH dem ganzen aufruhr, u.a. hier im forum!)
> 
> freundlichkeit und verständnis für die andre seite sind die zauberwörter
> Dennoch fahr ich wie gesagt momentan auch gar nicht mehr im gesamten gerresheimer wald, also: den kotzeimer wirst du nicht brauchen
> ...



bin wieder heile....gönne mir aber noch einen Killepitch!


----------



## Prolux (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Makke,
was ist mit Morgen, also ich fahre im Wald. Wenn`se mit willst dann gib mal Laut.


----------



## Makke (16. Juni 2010)

bin dabei ... habe kein Auto, sonst hätten wir nach Essen gekonnt ...
Melde mich, wenn ich wach bin ...


----------



## Prolux (16. Juni 2010)

Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (16. Juni 2010)




----------



## SFA (17. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute! Habt Ihr eigentlich eine Ahnung, was der Ralf Schattke so treibt? Den haben wir ewig nicht mehr in Glüder gesehen!
Beste Grüße, die Frosthelme!


----------



## Frog (17. Juni 2010)

SFA schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Habt Ihr eigentlich eine Ahnung, was der Ralf Schattke so treibt? Den haben wir ewig nicht mehr in Glüder gesehen!
> Beste Grüße, die Frosthelme!



lebt noch....war vor 2 Wochen in Glüder...

VG
OlliB.


----------



## elmono (17. Juni 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> lebt noch....war vor 2 Wochen in Glüder...
> 
> VG
> OlliB.



Oder eher wieder? Hab ihn mit Michaela auch vor 4 Wochen getroffen.


----------



## SFA (18. Juni 2010)

Na, dann bin ich aber beruhigt!
Bestellt mal schöne Grüße, wenn Ihr ihn seht!
Ride On,
Stefan


----------



## akami (18. Juni 2010)

Moinsens,

so da ich mir noch nicht genau im klaren bin welches Enduro ich nehme und in welcher Größe, habe ich mir eben erstmal mein neues Gerät für Stadt, Tour und leichtes Gelände gekauft. Das darf ich mein eigen nennen:

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_hardtail/6_series/6700disce/

Natürlich zu einem besseren Preis 


MFG, Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (18. Juni 2010)

@Makke,
gestrige Tour hat mal richtig spass gemacht.   

@Akami,
schöne Fietze, aber aufpassen das böse Leute das Ding nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Makke (19. Juni 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Makke,
> gestrige Tour hat mal richtig spass gemacht.


am besten war unsere Waldfee


----------



## Prolux (20. Juni 2010)

was zum gucken: [ame="http://vimeo.com/11976491"]http://vimeo.com/11976491[/ame]


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Juni 2010)

...wo findet man den sowas???


----------



## SCHEIBE (20. Juni 2010)

Noch einer aus Mettmann, bin 52 Jahre Alter Sack und MTB verrückter!Gruß an Düsseldorfer und Ratinger Group!


----------



## Frog (21. Juni 2010)

So....meine neue Schwinge ist da und eingebaut...ist das Modell 2008. Einziger Nachteil; mein Umbau (180mm Federweg) funktioniert mit der NC-17 Kettenführung nicht mehr. Die Kette hat im kleinen Kettenblatt (20er) und der Schwinge im stehende Zustand kaum Platz und kann sich dann verklemmen.
Fazit: ohne Führung muss es auch gehen 

Ansonsten habe ich schon für mein gehobenes Alter das richtige Bike in der Bucht gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6


----------



## Frog (21. Juni 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich schon für mein gehobenes Alter das richtige Bike in der Bucht gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6



passt gut zu Dir!!!


----------



## Asha'man (21. Juni 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich schon für mein gehobenes Alter das richtige Bike in der Bucht gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-FSR-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3a5c082cc6



Kann man mit dem Motor im DH noch schneller fahren? Sonst versteh ich nicht, wofür der gut sein soll.


----------



## Frog (21. Juni 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> passt gut zu Dir!!!



Hi Makke,

kannst bestimmt auch für die das LV Rennen nächstes Wochenende verwenden.....und denk daran...du wirst auch älter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2010)

Niiiiiemals!!! ... das lass ich mir nicht einreden ....


----------



## Figurehead (21. Juni 2010)

Hey Jungs habe ich was verpasst? Gibt es eigentlich die legendäre Dienstagsrunde  noch, oder gibt es dafür etwa einen neuen Thread? Hätte doch mal wieder Lust mit den alten Heros auf große Fahrt zu gehen und mich todesmutig den legendären Pallettenweg   hinunter zu stürzen.!


----------



## funsport79 (22. Juni 2010)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe ich was verpasst? Gibt es eigentlich die legendäre Dienstagsrunde  noch, oder gibt es dafür etwa einen neuen Thread? Hätte doch mal wieder Lust mit den alten Heros auf große Fahrt zu gehen und mich todesmutig den legendären Pallettenweg   hinunter zu stürzen.!



Von mir aus gerne. 18.45 Graf-Recke/Ernst Poensgen Allee?


----------



## marc_b (22. Juni 2010)

funsport79 schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. 18.45 Graf-Recke/Ernst Poensgen Allee?



Hallo,

bin realtiv neu hier und fahre auch erst seit einigen Monaten MTB.
Ich komme aus Monheim und bin bis jetzt immer im Raum Langenfeld/Solingen gefahren.

Würde mich gerne der Dienstagsrunde anschließen.
Wie gesagt bin ich allerdings noch nicht so erfahren.
Heute kann ich leider nicht. Würde aber bei nächsten Terminen mal mitfahren.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## step-wolf (22. Juni 2010)

Dienstagsrunde? Da wär ich auch dabei. Wo ist die? Grafenberg?

Außerdem: Morgen Vormittag jemand Lust auf Glüder? Hätte so ab 9 Uhr morgens für 2 Stunden Zeit.


----------



## marvin312 (22. Juni 2010)

wo ist die´Teufelsschlucht`in düsseldorf?


----------



## Figurehead (23. Juni 2010)

funsport79 schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. 18.45 Graf-Recke/Ernst Poensgen Allee?



Schade, schade, hätte richtig Lust gehabt! Wir hatten leider auf der Arbeit mehrere Serverausfälle, darunter leider auch der Internet Proxy. Habe die Nachricht zu spät gelesen, da ich keinen Zugang zum Internet hatte. Scheinbar scheint ja auch wieder Interesse da zu sein, wäre schön wenn man demnächt mal wieder starten könnte.


----------



## Asha'man (23. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche dann auch mal wieder dabei zu sein am Dienstag. Ist nur immer eng bei mir mit Arbeitszeiten und ich muss mein Radl bis dahin fit bekommen.

Teufelsschlucht ist in Neuss.


----------



## FrostyPeak (24. Juni 2010)

werd morgen so ab ca 12 uhr im grafenberger wald unterwegs sein. wenn jemand bock hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## step-wolf (24. Juni 2010)

ja, würd ich mal mit ausprobieren kommen. wo gehts los? an dem festplatz wär ein guter treffpunkt.


----------



## Gittchen (28. Juni 2010)

´*Teurer Sieg gegen England*


Huhu,
einem Freund von mir sind während des gestrigen Spiels 2 Bikes aus der Garage geklaut worden. Da er hier nicht vertreten ist, poste ich das mal für ihn.
Haltet die Augen auf! Danke!

Gestern wurden mir 2 Votec MTB´s aus der Garage gestohlen.
Ein schwarzes M6 light und ein NC 1 Carbon.
Das NC 1 ist sehr Auffällig: Tune Speedneedle, Sattelstütze, Flaschenhalter, Achsen, Eggbeater, Marta SL, Magura/Mavic-Laufräder, Carbon Hörnchen, alte Votec Doppelbrückengabel
Neu XT Kurbel/altes XTR-Schaltwerk (bräunlich silber)
Am Oberrohr sind leichte Beschädigungen zu sehen.
Das Bike kann eigentlich nicht verkauft werden.

Da ich damit viel in Düsseldorf (Grafenbergerwald) rumgeeiert bin und in diesem
Forum auch einige Düsseldorfer vertreten sind, habe ich die
Hoffnung, dass der Dieb vielleicht so dumm ist, es in Düsseldorf zu verkaufen.
Freue mich auf jeden Hinweis.

Viele Grüße
André Winkelheck


----------



## Gittchen (28. Juni 2010)

marc_b schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin realtiv neu hier und fahre auch erst seit einigen Monaten MTB.
> Ich komme aus Monheim und bin bis jetzt immer im Raum Langenfeld/Solingen gefahren.
> ...



Huhu, 
wir treffen uns morgen (Dienstag) 18:30 Uhr am Staufenplatz. Wir sind ca. 5 Leute, gemischte Gruppe, mein Niveau ist "fortgeschrittener Anfänger"  Vielleicht willst du dich ja anschließen?


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2010)

bin evt morgen auch dabei ... aber bei über 30°C im Schatten überlege ich mir das noch ...


----------



## Der Boulder (28. Juni 2010)

dito
Gruß Michael


----------



## Asha'man (29. Juni 2010)

Werde evtl. nach der Arbeit ne Rheinrunde zur Zollfähre Zons und auf der anderen Rheinseite zurück drehen. Dienstagsrunde bin ich leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc_b (29. Juni 2010)

Gittchen schrieb:


> Huhu,
> wir treffen uns morgen (Dienstag) 18:30 Uhr am Staufenplatz. Wir sind ca. 5 Leute, gemischte Gruppe, mein Niveau ist "fortgeschrittener Anfänger"  Vielleicht willst du dich ja anschließen?



Schaffe es heute leider doch nicht! Im Moment so viel andere Sachen zu tun. 
Trotzdem Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## FreerideLW (29. Juni 2010)

Würde mal gerne nächst Woche mal bei der dienstags runde mitfahren hab aber nur en hardtail net schlimm oder wen ja wann faht ihr imme und wo trefft ihr euch


----------



## Gittchen (29. Juni 2010)

FreerideLW schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne nächst Woche mal bei der dienstags runde mitfahren hab aber nur en hardtail net schlimm oder wen ja wann faht ihr imme und wo trefft ihr euch



Wenn du "unsere" Runde meinst: die hat sich gerade erst formiert, Niveau ist aber eher "lockere Feierabendrunde". Wir treffen uns heute um 18:30 am Staufenplatz, ob es dabei bleibt, weiß ich noch nicht, kannst mich ja nächste Woche nochmal anmailen.


----------



## Prolux (29. Juni 2010)

@ Makke,
schöne Innsbruck-Bilder haste da gemacht , sieht richtig spannend aus, der Nordketten-Trail. 
Stefan, hat das Spezi auch schön alles ausgehalten? Makke, was hast Du da für eine Wurst um den Hals, bei`m 3`ten Bild?


----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2010)

da war einer schnell .... 
hab gerade das restliche Material hochgeladen .... 

@Danny ... das ist so ein 19â¬ Nackenschutz ... funktioniert super, wurde auf der Nordkette mehrfach getestet


----------



## step-wolf (30. Juni 2010)

Heute abend gegen 18:30 jemand lust auf glüder für 1-2 stunden?


----------



## Makke (30. Juni 2010)

war (zuammen mit fast 40 Kollegen) heute 2,5 Stunden mit dem Schlauchboot auf dem Rhein unterwegs ... sehr lustige Sache ...


----------



## tdn8 (1. Juli 2010)

Und ich weiß, warum du ganz unbedingt dabei sein mußtest:  

 Er hat ein knallrotes Gummiboot, 
mit diesem Gummiboot fahr'n wir hiaus, 
er hat ein knallrotes Gummiboot, 
und erst im Abendrot kommen wir nach Haus.


Und sollte die Luft uns entweichen, 
ja das nimmt er gerne in Kauf, 
die Fahrradpumpe ist im Boot, 
und er, der Makke pumpt es auf.


Erzähl mehr, war das von Köln aus? Und alle Mann auf eines?


----------



## Makke (1. Juli 2010)

... 3 Boote mit je 13 Leuten, man muss ja noch ne Chance zum Entern haben ... Start war auf der Erft, ein wenig Softrafting ... und dann auf dem Rhein bis kurz vor die Oberkassler Brücke zum Futtern und Bier schlürfen ...


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

Die Boote waren Gelb/Schwarz und ich hab euch gesehen.  Ihr wart gegen 13 Uhr auf Höhe Mannesmannufer, kann das?
Wir sitzen nach dem Essen immer am Rhein rum, statt zu arbeiten.  Wenigstens 10 min. lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (1. Juli 2010)

Hört sich nach 'ner guten Portion Spaß an.  Softrafting...


----------



## Makke (1. Juli 2010)

@thomy ... ne war später ... irgendwann zwischen 16 und 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Asha'man (1. Juli 2010)

Mhh, war ich dann nochmal draussen?! Ich hab auf jeden Fall drei große Schlauchboote auf dem Rhein gesehen und mir gedacht: Bestimmt witzig, aber im Wildwasser wäre es bestimmt witziger.


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. Juli 2010)

hat morgen jemand vor dem deutschland spiel lust auf was fahren in krefeld ohne lift?  wollte so von 10-14 uhr da sein, vielleicht auch schin wieder früher gehn, sollten die trinkvorräte erschöpft sein


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2010)

ich denke, ich werd morgen früh den GraWa pflügen ...

*Leute:* wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus, jemand Lust auf Winterberg, Willingen oder CO am 22.07.?


----------



## tdn8 (5. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> *Leute:* wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus, jemand Lust auf Winterberg, Willingen oder CO am 22.07.?


 Jaaaaa, ich!  Aber ich bin fünf Tage für Siemens in Hamburg...  Schon wieder so 'nen 16h-Tag-Job...  Wenn ich vor Müdigkeit an den WEs drumherum nicht umfalle, würd ich aber gerne bei 'ner Runde hier in der Gegend mitkommen, wenn ich darf.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin raus. Mach ne Radtour durch Norwegen bis zum 1.8. 

Nächstes Wochenende wird aber noch das Bike bewegt.


----------



## Oigi (6. Juli 2010)

Ich wuerde gerne...aber ich glaube ich muss erstmal wieder ein wenig arbeiten bevor ich wieder nach nem Gleittag frage. Hatte in letzter Zeit sehr viel 3-4 Tage Wochen.

Aber das Roadgap haben Darius und ich geknackt am Freitag. Ist ganz leicht, wenn man den Bolzen in der Buchs und die Panikattacken kurz vorher ausser Acht laesst.


----------



## S.F. (6. Juli 2010)

Die Trailtrophy Videos sind online 

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=53&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (7. Juli 2010)

ne am 22. kann ich leider nicht. aber wie siehts mit diesem sonntag aus? 

vorm deutschlandspiel ist man ja wieder da wenn das um halb neun beginnt (tuts meine ich). vermutlich ists deswegen aber auch noch was leerer!
Das wetter soll super werden und bis auf den 4X liegt in wb ja das meiste im schatten


----------



## elmono (8. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte am Montag mit meinem alten Herrn den Klingenpfad abfahren. Ich habe bisher diese Tour hier rausgesucht: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html da der Startpunkt sehr gut passt.

Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten, oder kann man einfach entspannt den Pfad den "S"-Symbolen nach abfahren? Pause wollte ich dann am altbekannten Campingplatz in Glüder machen. Oder gibts da noch bessere Gelegenheiten?


----------



## olaf flachland (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Jan,

ich schicke Dir heute Abend oder morgen meine bisher genutzte Runde. Die hier sieht mir an Hmetern etwas mager aus. Müssten eigentlich 16xx sein. Pausenmöglichkeiten gibt es einige, Glüder ist aber bestimmt nicht die schlechteste. Ich habe bisher auf der Runde nie eine Pause eingelegt, da ich immer schnell nach Hause will 

Olaf




elmono schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Montag mit meinem alten Herrn den Klingenpfad abfahren. Ich habe bisher diese Tour hier rausgesucht: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9622.html da der Startpunkt sehr gut passt.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten, oder kann man einfach entspannt den Pfad den "S"-Symbolen nach abfahren? Pause wollte ich dann am altbekannten Campingplatz in Glüder machen. Oder gibts da noch bessere Gelegenheiten?


----------



## Prolux (8. Juli 2010)

@ Makke, so Reifen wieder dicht. Habe einfach 80ml Milch reingekippt und über Nacht einwirken lassen. Wie sieht es aus mit morgen?


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2010)

bin noch im Büro ... evt heute Abend ne entspannte Runde, wo bei ich mich bei den Temperaturen sehr zurück halte ....


----------



## Prolux (9. Juli 2010)

wenn heute abend nichts mehr passiert, werde ich morgen früh im G-wood fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2010)

@Danny ... musste heute noch ein paar Dinger erledigen und bei der Hitze fahre ich nicht ... sorry
Morgen früh wäre eine Idee, dann aber am besten gegen 06:00 Uhr, dann sind die Temperaturen noch erträglich ...


----------



## Prolux (9. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb: Morgen früh wäre eine Idee, dann aber am besten gegen 06:00 Uhr, dann sind die Temperaturen noch erträglich ...

Übertreibst Du nicht ein bisschen mit 06:00 Uhr. Ich habe eher an 08-09:00 Uhr gedacht, und im Wald ist es eh länger kühl.


----------



## Makke (10. Juli 2010)

ich geh gleich ins Bad, das ist kühler ... Sorry Danny, aber ... Wasser ist früscher ...


----------



## Frog (10. Juli 2010)

morgen So. 11.7. ab 10:30 Glüder!


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2010)

wir kommen dann auch 10.30 uhr glüder.


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Juli 2010)

hey leute!was ist denn morgen mal mit einer dienstagsrunde?
19.00 Uhr staufenplatz/pizza-bude


----------



## Frog (12. Juli 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wir kommen dann auch 10.30 uhr glüder.




habe Euch nicht gesehen!

War aber cool, nur eine kleine Runde gedreht....die Temp. war ja leicht erhöht.


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Juli 2010)

ja,mein kollege hatte die *******rei.bin dann alleine in solingen gräfrath
gefahren.sorry,das ich dir nicht bescheid gegeben habe.aber die waldböden
waren doch schön angefeuchtet,oder?


----------



## kube (13. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Prolux (13. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> *Leute:* wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus, jemand Lust auf Winterberg, Willingen oder CO am 22.07.?



Makke, ist das noch aktuell? Wenn ja, dann möchte ich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Juli 2010)

îch denke schon ... der -Wally- wollte noch mit und Anke hat auch Interesse ... wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe ...

waren gerade im Kino Shrek in 3D ... so geil gemacht ...


----------



## -Wally- (13. Juli 2010)

Moin,

jau...da wäre ich wirklich gern dabei und es sieht zeitlich auch gut aus bei mir, bleibt halt nur die Frage nach der Destination, irgendwie habe ich ja noch eine Rechnung mit WB offen, aber im Endeffekt bin ich für alles zu haben. 
Außerdem hab ich dann endlich mal nen Grund die neue Kefü zu montieren, nicht das Drakush das noch sieht...sonst gibts echt Ärger....


----------



## tdn8 (14. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> îch denke schon ... der -Wally- wollte noch mit und Anke hat auch Interesse ... wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe ...
> 
> waren gerade im Kino Shrek in 3D ... so geil gemacht ...



Ich würd sooo gerne, aber ich arbeite die Woche über in Hamburg.


----------



## Makke (15. Juli 2010)

werde gleich ne Runde im GraWa fahren ... 9:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz


----------



## S.F. (15. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> werde gleich ne Runde im GraWa fahren ... 9:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz



PFEIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich dachte du bist im Büro!!!????
Da hätte ich schön mitfahren können


----------



## eldridge grade (15. Juli 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> PFEIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich dachte du bist im Büro!!!????
> Da hätte ich schön mitfahren können



Kümmer dich lieber um Frau und Haus, bist doch Morgen lang genug mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## S.F. (15. Juli 2010)

eldridge grade schrieb:


> Kümmer dich lieber um Frau und Haus, bist doch Morgen lang genug mit dem Bike unterwegs.



De Gattin war bis eben beim Figaro.... und ich hab in er Zeit umfassend auf dem Rennrad gesessen.... 
Hab noch ein paar Körner für morgen übrig gelassen...


----------



## Makke (15. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt, wäre morgen dabei ... muss aber alllllller spätestens 13:30 Uhr unter der Dusche stehen ... denn 14:30 Uhr ist Arbeitsbegin in Köln ...


----------



## Makke (15. Juli 2010)

ich klinke mich morgen aus ... das wird mir zu knapp nach hinten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (16. Juli 2010)

Makke, hast Du vielleicht Bock morgen Vormittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Makke (16. Juli 2010)

muss mal sehen, was familentechnisch noch ansteht ...


----------



## Oigi (16. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich gleich mal von der Arbeit nach Hause radeln...bin gespannt wie das geht so ohne Training.


----------



## pineMountain (17. Juli 2010)

wer von euch hat morgen lust zu glüdern so ab 11.00 Uhr ?
und/oder auf ne "feierabendrunde" im g-wood this afternoon so um 16.00 ?
ahoi,
M


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. Juli 2010)

morgen um 11 passt mir perfekt. ich bräuchte nur irgendwie ne mitfahrgelegenheit denke ich  evtl. hab ich auch ein auto, aber eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Deep (17. Juli 2010)

Ich überleg auch ne Runde in Glüder mitzufahren und sag heute Abend noch mal Bescheid ob es klappt. Stell den Termin doch auch noch in den "Glüder Altenberg" Thread rein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (17. Juli 2010)

So, ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall um 11 in Glüder dabei!!  Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Ddorf kann ich leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. Juli 2010)

wie ist denn die genaue adresse des treffpunkts? ich komm schon irgendwie hin. fullface und schoner angebracht?


----------



## pineMountain (17. Juli 2010)

alles klar, sehen uns dann also morgen um ca. 11.00 am parkplatz!

cry_for_death: check deine e-mails für die wegbeschreibung...

ahoi,


----------



## Deep (17. Juli 2010)

Ok, bis morgen um 11:00 am Parkplatz


----------



## Prolux (19. Juli 2010)

so, wir können am Donnerstag nach Wibe oder Willingen fahren. Habe das Papamobil.


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2010)

super ... hoffe mal das Wetter passt ...


----------



## Cube_Ltd_Pro (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

bin neu hier und wollte einfach mal fragen, wer sich hier mit ein paar strecken (gelände oder auch straße) die sich super fürs fahren eignen, auskennt. komme aus mönchengladbach (nähe düsseldorf).

grüße
daniel


----------



## Figurehead (19. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus Leute, jemand daran interessiert um 19 Uhr eine gepflegte Old School Dienstagsrunde zu fahren. Habe mir fest vorgenommen zu fahren wenn jemand mir kommt. Gegebenenfalls auch etwas länger, also vorsichtshalber mal Licht einpacken. 

Treffpunkt 19 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle Ernst Poensgen Allee.


----------



## Gittchen (20. Juli 2010)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus Leute, jemand daran interessiert um 19 Uhr eine gepflegte Old School Dienstagsrunde zu fahren. Habe mir fest vorgenommen zu fahren wenn jemand mir kommt. Gegebenenfalls auch etwas länger, also vorsichtshalber mal Licht einpacken.
> 
> Treffpunkt 19 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle Ernst Poensgen Allee.



Es gibt ne Runde Dienstags ab 18:30, Treffpunkt Graf-Recke-Str./Ernst-Poensgens-Allee, "gehobenes Anfänger-Niveau" (Niveau gilt leider vor allem für mich 
Bin heute zwar nicht dabei, aber nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Figurehead (20. Juli 2010)

Gittchen schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Runde Dienstags ab 18:30, Treffpunkt Graf-Recke-Str./Ernst-Poensgens-Allee, "gehobenes Anfänger-Niveau" (Niveau gilt leider vor allem für mich
> Bin heute zwar nicht dabei, aber nächste Woche wieder.



Na genau die Runde meinte ich ja, aber es hat sich ja bisher keiner gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gittchen (20. Juli 2010)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Na genau die Runde meinte ich ja, aber es hat sich ja bisher keiner gemeldet.



Die Runde hab ich über ein anderes Forum zusammengetrommelt, d.h. über dieses Forum meldet sich auch keiner ;-)
Sind heute aber 4 Leute dabei!


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2010)

heute kann ich nicht, wäre sonst gerne dabei ...


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2010)

FrühstüXXXsfernsehen :



Marc B schrieb:


> Sein erstes Musikvideo "Performance" wurde zu einem Youtube-Hit, bei dem vor allem die "Pump-Girls" im Gedächtnis blieben. Nun tritt Robin Moore aka MC SpandX in die Fußstapfen von Christina Aguilera und mutiert in seinem neuen Video zum dreckigen Downhill-Gangsta...
> 
> _Man beachte die Wandlung vom Rasierte-Beine-Lycra-Fetischisten zum Protektoren-Poser..._


----------



## Drakush (21. Juli 2010)

frühstücksfernsehen um halb 2


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2010)

so ... zurück aus Winterberg ... was soll ich sagen ...

- mehrere zerfetzte Trikots
- eine Notebergung + Abtransport ins Krankenhaus
- etwas Regen

.... hab ich was vergessen ... ach ja ... war kurz aber intensiv


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2010)

Wer denn jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2010)

der -Wally- auf der ersten Abfahrt ... Schlüsselbein durch + Hüftprellung ...


----------



## eldridge grade (22. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> der -Wally- auf der ersten Abfahrt ... Schlüsselbein durch + Hüftprellung ...



Da sollten Deine Mitfahrer aber jetzt vorsichtig sein. Jetzt schon der Zweite nach Quax in den letzten paar Wochen. 
Gruss M.


----------



## -Wally- (23. Juli 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> Wer denn jetzt schon wieder?



Hallo in die Runde,

ja...mich hats heute erwischt...ich war etwas zu schnell und zu steif auf der Free-Cross unterwegs.
Hat dann mächtig BÄMM gemacht und ich flog voll aus dem Bild...

Nun hab ich zum einen ne dritte Arschbacke bzw. ne Beckenprellung die dafür sorgt dass ich nicht wirklich laufen kann, und eben Kleinholz statt Schlüsselbein.

@Makke: Wegen unserer Gedanken zum Leatt Brace...wenn ich mir meine Schulter mal so im Spiegel betrachte, dann kann man genau sehen wo der Impuls her kam! 

tja....scheiss Tag...
Aber vielen Dank nochmal an Prolux und Makke -für alles!

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (23. Juli 2010)

Man man man, das scheint kein gutes Jahr fuer uns zu sein...

Ich sach dann mal gute Besserung, dass du rasch wieder aufs Bike kommst.

Wo wir schonmal bei Winterberg sind...


----------



## Prolux (23. Juli 2010)

Jo, Winterberg war schön. Es war eben nur zu kurz, hätte noch mehr fahren können.
Habe aber jetzt nen Grund noch mal hin zu fahren, da meine Karte halb voll ist.


----------



## heiopei (23. Juli 2010)

Winterberg? Wie sieht es denn mit übernächster Woche aus? Da hab ich Urlaub...


----------



## Oigi (23. Juli 2010)

WE oder unter der Woche?

Haette ja schon Lust, aber meine Gabel ist noch unterwegs. Keene Ahnung wie lange dit noch dauert. Dem Bionicon will ich das nicht(mehr) antun.


----------



## Makke (23. Juli 2010)

ich werd jetzt vor dem Urlaub keinen Trip in den Bikepark unternehmen ... es scheint ja doch gefährlich zu sein ... 
aber für eine gepflegte Runde Altenberg/glüder klingt gut ...


----------



## tdn8 (25. Juli 2010)

Happy birthday to yoouuuuu, happy birthday to youuuuu, happy birthday lieber Maaaaaakkee...   ...happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (26. Juli 2010)

Jo Makke,

von mir auch alles Jute! 

VG
OlliB.


----------



## Prolux (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Makke, bin zwar einen Tag zu spät, aber von mir auch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles was Du Dir wünschst.


----------



## Der Boulder (26. Juli 2010)

Mann, schon wieder ien Jahr um.
Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.
Deswegen warst Du gestern nicht mit in Altenberg?.......

Gruß Michael


----------



## Oigi (26. Juli 2010)

Allet Jute, Makke. Bleib immer schoen gesund .

Das ist wohl das Beste was man sich in diesem Sport wuenschen kann.


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2010)

Danke ...!!! ich fühl mich jetzt schon nicht mehr ganz so alt


----------



## Drakush (26. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute alter Sack


----------



## Asha'man (26. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachtraeglich aus Hjerkinn in Norwegen.  Hab's jetzt fast bis Trondheim geschafft.  Hoffe du hast schoen gefeiert!

Melde mich wieder ab. War das erste uns letzte Mal Internet auf dem Trip.


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2010)

@Thommy ... beneide Dich schon etwas ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (26. Juli 2010)

auch wenns spät kommt, nochmal nachträglich von mir alles gute


----------



## heiopei (26. Juli 2010)

Jawoll, alles, alles Gute und noch viel mehr auch von mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2010)

Meine Gabel ist wieder da und funzt hoffentlich wieder...und das alles auf Garantie, toll.

Also Olli, ich muss den Bock ja nur noch komplettieren und dann koennten wir nach Winterberg. Muss nur noch meinen Chef ueberzeugen, dass er mir frei gibt. 

Wann wuerdest du denn fahren wollen? Do und Fr ist bei mir schlecht.

Wer wuerde noch mitkommen?

Gruss

Oigi


----------



## Drakush (27. Juli 2010)

nur am we. sonst geht nicht


----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2010)

Ich bin doch an den WEs bis Ende August ausgebucht ...muss also unter der Woche fahren.


----------



## Drakush (27. Juli 2010)

dann wird das nix


----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2010)

Waerst du denn dann schon wieder fit? Wenn dein Handgelenk jetzt noch nicht i.O. ist, ist Winterberg in der naechsten Woche vllt noch nicht so optimal.


----------



## Drakush (27. Juli 2010)

das teste ich am we


----------



## heiopei (27. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte schon lieber unter der Woche nach WB, weil es dann nicht so voll ist. Irgendwas muss ich doch davon haben, wenn ich im Urlaub schon nicht weg fahren kann! ÃbernÃ¤chste Woche finde ich sogar noch besser. Noch wer dabei?


----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2010)

Koennen wir auch machen...ist mir egal.

Darius, mach so das es geht und wenns weh tut, aufhoeren .


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2010)

was steht denn am Samstag auf der Planung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (27. Juli 2010)

Paddeln auf der Mecklenburger Seenplatte


----------



## Drakush (27. Juli 2010)

ich versuche am samstag meine neuen trails zu fahren


----------



## Prolux (27. Juli 2010)

heiopei schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon lieber unter der Woche nach WB, weil es dann nicht so voll ist. Irgendwas muss ich doch davon haben, wenn ich im Urlaub schon nicht weg fahren kann! ÃÅbernÃÂ¤chste Woche finde ich sogar noch besser. Noch wer dabei?



ja, ich wollte auch mit nach Wibe, unter der Woche passt prima Olli. Ausser Mittwochs, da passt es garnicht!


----------



## Der Boulder (27. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> was steht denn am Samstag auf der Planung?



evntl. noch 'ne Material-testrunde im Umland fahren....


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2010)

wie Materialtest? ... was neues am Start?


----------



## Der Boulder (27. Juli 2010)

Nein, das altbewärte wird in der übernächsten Woche über die Alpen gequält.
Vorher noch neue Felgen eingespeicht, größere Bremsscheiben montiert und knarzen im Freilauf beseitigt.
Da will ich noch mal genau schaun, ob auch alles funzt. Des geht nit auf'm Weg zur Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2010)

aaahhh ... Feintuning ... 
Dann müssen wir mal schaun, was am WE so möglich ist ... kann nur Samstag


----------



## Der Boulder (27. Juli 2010)

ich auch.......................................................


----------



## Prolux (29. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> aaahhh ... Feintuning ...
> Dann müssen wir mal schaun, was am WE so möglich ist ... kann nur Samstag



wie sieht es denn nun aus mit Samstag? Ja oder ja!


----------



## Der Boulder (29. Juli 2010)

Ja und am besten so 15-16 Uhr treffen.
Old school Runde Gerresheim-Ratingen etc., mit spaßeinlagen?


----------



## Prolux (29. Juli 2010)

wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## kube (29. Juli 2010)

Schade mein Urlaub in Oberstdorf geht zu Ende und es war leider nur am regnen.


----------



## Der Boulder (30. Juli 2010)

Prolux schrieb:


> wo soll denn der Treffpunkt sein?



da fragst Du was schwieriges...
Würde sagen Rennbahn Parkplatz.
Ich muß nur noch die Regierung davon unterrichten, vergesse es immer

Michael


----------



## Makke (30. Juli 2010)

... 15-16 Uhr ist bei mir etwas spät ... Schwiegerverwandschaft ist im Anflug ... 
Wir hatten überlegt morgen Vormittag eine Runde in Richtung Essen-Kettweig und Umgebung zu starten ...


----------



## tdn8 (30. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Wir hatten überlegt morgen Vormittag eine Runde in Richtung Essen-Kettweig und Umgebung zu starten ...



Kettwig... aaaah, dieses We kann ich nicht...   
Ist vielleicht auch gut so, bin eh nicht gruppentauglich.


----------



## Drakush (30. Juli 2010)

das ist doch quark schnuckel  

ich werd am we nicht fahren. die hand packt das noch nicht 

bin wenn sich die lust findet etwas bauen und wenn ich nen fahrer finde der gefilmt werden will, teste ich die cablecam und andere schicke dinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. Juli 2010)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch gut so, bin eh nicht gruppentauglich.



hääää ... wie jetzt? so ein Kappes ...

@Darius ... eine Foto-/Videosession ist schon lange mal wieder überfällig, hatte das heute auch mit Danny schon bequatscht ...


----------



## Drakush (30. Juli 2010)

wollte dann was auf der halde machen. muß noch nen camcorder kaufen oder leihen.
nur leihen ist das problem kenne niemanden der ein hat. werd das konto mal checken und eventuell ein kaufen für ein paar okken.


----------



## Der Boulder (30. Juli 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> ... 15-16 Uhr ist bei mir etwas spät ... Schwiegerverwandschaft ist im Anflug ...
> Wir hatten überlegt morgen Vormittag eine Runde in Richtung Essen-Kettweig und Umgebung zu starten ...



Ich höre gerade, vormittags wäre auch für uns besser.
Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
Bei Dir, oder im G-wald/ Rennbahn-Parkplatz?


----------



## Makke (30. Juli 2010)

Startpunk 11:00 Uhr ... bei Olli ...


----------



## Der Boulder (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## tdn8 (30. Juli 2010)

@ Makke und Draki:
Doch, doch.... des ist, weil ich 'ne Konditions-Niete geworden bin!!  Zumindest fühl ich mich ned bei allen so wohl, wie bei Tommy + euch, wenn ich erst Minuten später als der Rest den Berg hinaufgekrochen komme. 

Mensch, deine Hand soll wieder jut werden, Darius.
Wenn ich mal dabei wäre, könnte ich dir sowas in die Richtung gehend ausleihen.  Aber im Moment hab ich gut zu tun.


----------



## Drakush (31. Juli 2010)

wir sind immer die letzten schnuckel   ich bin rauf auch ne niete  
aber das schöne an unserer truppe ist doch das es niemanden interessiert wer erster ist  

wenn du deine neue SRK meinst, dann muß ich dankend verzichten. die alte ist ok.wenn was schief geht könnte ich sie noch problemlos ersätzen.das sieht bei dem neuen schmuckstück schon anders aus. da müsste ich ja mein rad verkaufen   wenn dann drehen wir zusammen eins  ich bin grad dabei eine zu bestellen traue mich nur noch nicht auf enter zu drüchen 

meine hand wird noch min 1-2 wochen brauchen 

viel spaß jungs.hüpft mal für mich mit


----------



## -Wally- (1. August 2010)

Drakush mein Jung! 

Also noch ein kaputter...puuh...sei froh wenns bei dir in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder ab geht...Ich rechne derzeit damit so Richtung Oktober wieder ins Gelände zu kommen, vielleicht nen Monat vorher auch wieder auf festen Wegen. 
Sollte mir demnächst ein bisschen Titan in die Schulter geschraubt werden, dann vielleicht auch eher.


Dein Aufbau mit der Kabelkamera würde mich aber wirklich mal brennend interessieren, ich hoffe das klappt und läuft Verschleissarm.
Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein, wenn das ganze fertig ist.

gute Besserung und bis bald mal,
-Wally-

achso, das Ergebnis von unserer letzten Fun-riders Tour nach Winterberg: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/704806


----------



## Prolux (1. August 2010)

Ralf in Aktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. August 2010)

@Danny ... was machen die Beine ... war doch eine richtig schicke Runde gestern


----------



## Prolux (1. August 2010)

ja ja, die Beine. Die fühlen sich etwas schwer an, aber das geht schon. Was ist denn mit dem Fotorucksack. Habe 3 zur Auswahl. Watt is mit morgen Glüder o. Altenb.


----------



## Makke (1. August 2010)

melde mich heute abend noch mal ... bin jetzt auf dem Weg zum Flughafen ...


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

mit Glüder wird heute leider nichts ... zeitlich nicht drinn, aber eine gepflegte lokale Runde geht schon ... so heute Nachmittag ...


----------



## Prolux (2. August 2010)

ok. , wo und welche Uhrzeit


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

so gegen 16:00 Uhr? wo ist mir Wuaaast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (2. August 2010)

Wir können ja um 16 Uhr am Apollo starten.


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

auch ne Möglichkeit ... was issn mit dem Olli, kommt der mit?


----------



## Prolux (2. August 2010)

Schönes Filmchen


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

bääääh ... die Dolomiten ... wie hässlich 
ne mal im Ernst ... da muss ich auch noch mal hin ...


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

geile sache! aber wo ist der lift


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

da gibbet keinen Lift ... braucht auch kein Mensch ... ohne gibbts straffe Wadeln und am Ende des Tages einen tiefen Schlaf ...  ... und das Weizen schmeckt doppelt so gut


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

du denkst doch bloß an das weizen


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

... erwischt ...


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

ich kenn dich doch 

sowas mach ich dann wenn ich so alt und weise bin wie du


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

Aaaaaarsch ... das muss einer sagen, der aktuell als Pflegefall Stufe 3 eingruppiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

stufe 2 kolege


----------



## Makke (2. August 2010)

.... ich hab mir jetzt erst mal meine 5 FrühstüXsPillen und ne Überdosis Doppelherz gegönnt ... 
Meine Semmel hab ich auch im Malzkaffee aufgelöst ...


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

ich geniesse die letzten wochen vor der 30  

in ein paar wochen bin ich dann auch alt   und muß die weichen brötchen kaufen


----------



## Oigi (2. August 2010)

Na hoffentlich verheimlichst du den Tag nicht wieder...damit wir alle den Finger nochmal in die Wunde legen koennen .
Aber das ist auch nur eine Zahl-alles halb so wild.

Kacke, dass deine Hand so lange braucht...


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

seid mehr als einer woche keine veränderung.der mist heilt nicht aus  :kotz:

ein teufel werd ich tun   hoffe nur das anke vergessen hat welcher tag es ist  und schatz den mund hällt  

ich bin an dem tag krank und nicht erreichbar


----------



## Oigi (2. August 2010)

Ich hab das auch noch irgendwo gespeichert  da mach dir mal keine Sorgen .


----------



## Drakush (2. August 2010)

mist


----------



## Makke (4. August 2010)

hier mal das aktuelle Video der Woche ... :

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7927/h


----------



## Drakush (4. August 2010)

sehr geiles teil. spätestens im september können wir mit der FR-produktion beginnen 

hab schon ne ganze mänge im kopf.brauche dann nur etwas hilfe bei der unsätzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. August 2010)

das geht mir genau so ...


----------



## Asha'man (4. August 2010)

@Darius: Mach mal Finger ganz, dann können wir wieder Geburtstagsfilthys fahren. 

Was haste denn jetzt genau? Ich hab das wegen Norwegen nicht richtig mitbekommen. Klingt aber nicht gut.  Hab immer noch deine Dämpferpumpe.

Achja, bin wieder da.  Norwegen war cool und sehr nass von oben.


----------



## Makke (4. August 2010)

willkommen zu Hause Thomas ... ich will mal nen ordentlichen Bericht von Norwegen!!!


----------



## Asha'man (4. August 2010)

Ich muss mal 2500 Fotos sortieren. So, dass nicht mehr als 100 übrig bleiben und die zeige ich euch dann mal.


----------



## Oigi (4. August 2010)

Willkommen zu Hause, Thomas...Finger und Handgelenk hatter und kann nicht fahren.

Das ist mal ein sehr geiles Video...da will ich doch gleich wieder raus und aufs Bike...hab aber nichmal Zeit den Bock wieder zusammen zu bauen, geschweige denn zu fahren . 
Wie hat die APPD mal so schoen gesagt "Arbeit ist sch****". Naja, von irgendwat muss man ja leben.
Deswegen siehts bei mir schlecht aus mit naechste Woche Winterberg.


----------



## Drakush (4. August 2010)

@ Makke : dann sind wir schon zu zweit  das kann nur was werden.

@Tommy:  schön das du wieder da bist kumpel und alles glatt gelaufen ist 
der finger ist noch dick und irgend was stimmt mit dem handgelenk nicht.werde morgen zu arzt laufen.der soll nochmal nachsehen.

@ videodrehinteressenten:  ich habe vor mir die zu besorgen:

http://www.canon.de/for_home/product_finder/camcorders/high_definition_hd/hv30/index.aspx

es gibt die 20/30/40  welche davon weiß ich noch nicht.muß mich noch einlesen.

hier mal ein sehr geiles testvideo :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4JANZqCO5c&feature=related"]YouTube- Canon HV30 Test[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. August 2010)

Also wenn man die Tests so ließt, ist das Gerät auf alle Fälle gut angelegtes Geld ...
Dann muss man nur mal ein paar Leute dafür begeistern mal nicht nur zu fahren, sondern auch sich mal Zeit für die "Dreharbeiten" zu nehmen ...


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

leider kostet das ding gebraucht schon 600 okken 
von neu ganz zu schweigen. kann ich leider nicht mal eben aus der porto kasse zahlen  aber geil wärs schon. mal sehen wie ich das hin bekomme


----------



## Makke (5. August 2010)

die Frage ist, ob es HD sein muss ... wenn ja dann doch gleich: die da


----------



## Deep (5. August 2010)

@Darkush: Die Cam sieht für den Anfang ganz brauchbar aus. Achte nur drauf das du den manuellen Fokus vorne am Objektiv per Drehrad fließend einstellen kannst.

Und bei dem Teil unbedingt mal den 25P (Vollbilder) Modus testen. Das gefällt mir persönlich um Welten besser als die Aufnahmen in 5o Halbbildern. Ich würde auch ne HD Cam nehmen. Mittlerweile steht ja in fast jedem Haushalt eine riesen HD Flachkiste. Da ist schon ein Unterschied zu sehen. Wenn du noch Fragern zu der ganzen Thematik von Dreh bis Equipment hast, meld dich einfach.


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

MF ist ganz wichtig ich weiß   das problem ist das es 3 mio. camcorder gibt in sämtlichen preisklassen. da irgend wie durch zu blicken ist horror.

was meinst du mit ganz brauchbar??? 

sowas hier kann ich mir für hobbyaufnahmen nicht leisten und es wäre auch etwas übertrieben wenn man damit kein geld rein holt 

http://www.neckermann.de/Digitaler%20Camcorder%20Pro%20HVR-A1E%20Transporttasche%20TBC305K%20Akku%5B...%5D/a9103e53f40af0fada5cadac7969d29a0f755579,de_DE,pd.html?topcgid=189772297&start=7&prefn1=saleItem&prefn2=catalog-id&cgid=189772333&omax=6999&pmin=61&prefv2=nkm-de-catalog&omin=61&prefv1=0|1&srule=price-desc&sz=1&pmax=6999


----------



## Deep (5. August 2010)

Ich hab mir das Ding eben mal genauer angeschaut. MF lässt sich leider nur über einen komischen Joystik steuern. Ich kenn mich leider nur in den etwas höheren Preisklassen aus und find es erschreckend wie viele sehr ähnliche Modell die Firmen im Consumer Segment auf den Markt werfen. Ich nehm mir heute Abend mal etwa Zeit und schau mal was da am sinnvollsten ist. Wo liegt denn dein Preislimit? Und auf welche Ausgabegeräten sollen die Videos landen (Nur Rechner, TV, Beamer)? Was wäre dir noch wichtig, was sie auf jeden Fall haben sollte?


----------



## Makke (5. August 2010)

ich sag immer gerne: lieber mehr Qualli als Schnick-Schnack ..


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

geld spielt keine rolle 

diesen satz wolle ich schon immer mal sagen 

nee quatsch    es sollte natürlich so gut und günstig sein wie es nur geht.

zwischen 500 und 1000 okken  wobei mir näher an den 500 lieber wären  

das ist nicht einfach ich weiß. ob sd,hdd oder mini dv ist mir dann egal wenn der rest stimmt.  wie markus sagt.lieber gutes bild .  das ding wird ausschließlich für unsere produktionen gebraucht   etwas mit den fokus spielen,slowmos machen,so das man ein paar nette videos machen kann. ich möchte damit kein oskar gewinnen. sonder die gute zeit mit freunden festhalten.
ach so. meistens laufen die am pc. für kinovorstellungen werde ich mir dann ne andere besorgen


----------



## Makke (5. August 2010)

also mal ein Tip von mir ... Keine HDD und keine DVD-Camcorder ... die Mechanik ist nicht für das gerumpel im Rucksack ausgelegt, zumindest nicht auf Dauer.
Mal einen Gang zu Saturn/Mediamark/Foto-Koch machen ... ein wenig mit den Modellen rumspielen und das Händling testen ... es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als eine CAM die zwar super Bilder macht, deren Bedinung aber ein 3-jähriges Studium benötig ...
Filtergewinde, Videoleuchtenaufsatz und Mikrobuchse sind immer hilfreich ...


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

jo stimmt. ist mir nur eben nicht eingefallen  

an die bedienung gewöhnt man sich mit der zeit aber der rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (5. August 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von HD Cams. Aber ein Kollege von mir hat eine Samsung, die immerhin für 10s lang in kleinerer Auflösung 300frames/s schafft. Das ist ganz nett für flüssige Super-SloMos. Werde ich mir mal demnächst wieder ausleihen und ein paar Bike Videos drehen. Die dann auch wieder versauern, weil ich keine Ahnung und Zeit vom/für Schnitt habe.


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

dann sag bescheid   ich helfen 

die slowmo funktion han ich schon an anderen cams gefunden. sogar mit 600 f/s
dann aber 192x irgend was. wenn man es dann ins video (1920x1080) einbringen will wird die quali mistig. es sei den da gibt es ne lösung. ich weiß im moment keine.
bin ja auch am anfang.


----------



## Asha'man (5. August 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass die Dinger die Daten nicht schnell genug weg schreiben kÃ¶nnen. 600 Bilder pro Sekunde ist ne Menge Speicherplatz. Deshalb gehen dann die AuflÃ¶sungen so massiv runter.

Ich glaube die von Uwe kann das bei 5xx Pixel Ã¼ber die Horizontale. Genaue AuflÃ¶sung weiss ich nicht mehr. 300f/s reichen auch dicke fÃ¼r sehr langsame Slomos. Hab den "groÃen" Drop in WB damit gefilmt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrBnyj3ysFM"]YouTube- âªÃÂbungsparcour Winterbergâ¬â[/nomedia]

Ist aber nicht in voller Quali auf youtube.


----------



## Deep (5. August 2010)

Zur HV30:
- leider keinen Fokusring sondern nur einen Joystik fürs manuelle fokussieren.
- Bildqualität soll ganz gut sein.
- Weitwinkel von 43,6mm find ich für Bikevideos auch nicht so toll. Mit einem Konverter leidet die Qualität auch ziemlich.

Ich würde in der Preisklasse eher zu der hier tendieren: (etwas runter scrollen):

http://www.camcorder-test.com/camco...-u-id-i-166-u-name-i-Panasonic-HDC-SD707.html

Hier noch mal im Vergleich zur HV 30:

http://www.camcorder-test.com/camco...7-u-bname-i-Canon HV30-u-cmd-i-vergleich.html

den Test von Slashcam gibt es hier: Die teureren Modelle HS700 und TM700 unterscheiden sich nur durch einen internen Speicher o. Festplatte.  Braucht man denke ich aber nicht und kann ruhig zur SD707 greifen. 

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Test/Panasonic-HDC-HS700--bauaehnlich-HDC-SD707-und-HDC-TM700-.html

Also ich tendiere eher zur Panasonic:
Fokusring, 3 Chiper, Speicherkarten sind praktischer als Mini DV, etwas besserer Weitwinkel, hat einen Sucher....

Zu einem guten Preis bekommst du sie hier. Kann den Laden aus persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen:

http://www.dv-cut.de/epages/6106208...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

Bei Sony hab ich leider nichts sinnvolleres gefunden.


----------



## Deep (5. August 2010)

Noch ein HV30 Test:

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Test/Canon-HV30---Verpasste-Evolution.html#Einle

Ich hab jetzt mal den obigen Test zur Panasonic gelesen und rate dir definitiv zur Pana.
Hier gibts sie nochmal günstiger:

http://www.7rabbits.de/webshopde/shop/redirect.aspx?iNr=126214&engine=IDEALO.NET


----------



## Deep (6. August 2010)

Die einzige Alternative die mir noch einfällt wäre eine gebrauchte Canon XM-2. Die gibts in der Bucht für um die 700,-: 

http://www.canon.de/for_home/product_finder/camcorders/digital/xm2/index.aspx

Test (vorsicht, der ist schon etwas älter): 

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Test/Canon-XM2.html

Die hat alles was du bräuchtest, viele manuelle Einstellungen, für alles am Gehäuse einen Knopf oder Schalter. Hat war kein Hd, aber ich hab vor kurzem noch ein Projekt mit der XM-2 und der hier: http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Camcorders/High_Definition_HD/XH_A1/index.asp   gemacht und auf einem großen HD Fernseher sah die Bildqualität fast identisch aus. Von den Farben her fand ich die XM2 sogar noch satter. Einziger Nachteil ist der Gebrauchtkauf, denn man weis nie genau wie viele Stunden das Bandlaufwerk schon runter hat. Aber wenn man eine mit Rechnung, mit einem etwas aktuelleren Datum findet kann ich die nur empfehlen. Mit dem Teil wurde auch schon das ein oder andere bekanntere Sportvideo gedreht.


----------



## Drakush (6. August 2010)

du warst mal wieder ne große hilfe 

die  XM-2  beobachte ich schon länger  

THX


----------



## heiopei (7. August 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Willkommen zu Hause, Thomas...Finger und Handgelenk hatter und kann nicht fahren.
> 
> Das ist mal ein sehr geiles Video...da will ich doch gleich wieder raus und aufs Bike...hab aber nichmal Zeit den Bock wieder zusammen zu bauen, geschweige denn zu fahren .
> Wie hat die APPD mal so schoen gesagt "Arbeit ist sch****". Naja, von irgendwat muss man ja leben.
> Deswegen siehts bei mir schlecht aus mit naechste Woche Winterberg.


Von mir auch gute Besserung, Darius und ein willkommen zurück, Thomas!
Wer würde denn nächsten Donnerstag mit mir und Danny nach Winterberg kommen wollen?


----------



## Prolux (9. August 2010)

Möchte noch jemand am Donnerstag mit nach Wibe kommen. Ich und Olli fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (10. August 2010)

mal wieder was nettes in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Downhill-Dirt-Bi...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eaefd4ff5


----------



## Oigi (10. August 2010)

Wie gesagt...ich muss noch 2-3 Wochen warten bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann. Habe momentan einfach keine Zeit...


----------



## heiopei (12. August 2010)

Schade Oigi, war super heute! Vielleicht das naechste Mal...


----------



## Prolux (18. August 2010)

habe nur mal den"Fred" nach Vorne geholt


----------



## Johni (20. August 2010)

Kurzinfo an die daheimgebliebenen: 

Caro & ich starten morgen Samstag 13:20 Uhr unter der Teamnummer: Nr. 4574  als DEG MTB Road Bikers Cologne III Teamin der Kategorie 4er Team MTB 24 h Männer + M;ixed ein spontanes 24 h Rennen. 

Wir danken unserem Cosponsor Olli B. alias Frog für die umfangreichen Beleuchtungsanlagen und Strahlenfürst für die Vermittlung einer  zweiten Lady für die paritätische Teambesetzung.  Unsere aktuelle Platzierung kann man bereits während des Rennens irgendwo unter http://mtb.radamring.de/startseite-mtb.html 
abrufen. 

Die schnellste Rennrunde in der Kategorie Fahrrad >179mm Federweg ist mir sicher! 

Grüße John & Caro


----------



## Frog (23. August 2010)

Johni schrieb:


> Kurzinfo an die daheimgebliebenen:
> 
> Caro & ich starten morgen Samstag 13:20 Uhr unter der Teamnummer: Nr. 4574  als DEG MTB Road Bikers Cologne III Teamin der Kategorie 4er Team MTB 24 h Männer + M;ixed ein spontanes 24 h Rennen.
> 
> ...



GLÜCKWUNSCH:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. August 2010)

Maaahlzeit Kinners ... was ist denn hier los ... oder besser was nicht?
Morgen Vormittag jemand Zeit/Lust für ne kurze Runde?


----------



## Prolux (23. August 2010)

Hi Makke,
haste nach den 2 Wochen schon Fahrentzug? Wie war es in der Fremde, ich hoffe doch gut. Vormittags kann ich erst ab Freitag, habe Di., Mi., Do. Termine.


----------



## Makke (23. August 2010)

Urlaub war super ... Wetter, Meer, Berge und Essen ... alles Top.
Naja, ich bin zwar gerne zu Fuß in den Alpen unterwegs, aber mir sind ständig nur Sachen durch den Kopf geschossen, wie man den Trail mit dem nächsten verknüpft um ne gute Biketour zusammen zustellen ... die Linienkrankheit halt


----------



## S.F. (23. August 2010)

Hi Makke!

Aber die Linien sind wir doch in Meran schon gefahren... 

Schön, dass es schön war!


----------



## Makke (25. August 2010)

hier mal ein kleiner Einblick in den Ausblick aus dem Urlaub

Rätzel: Wer weiß wo das ist?


----------



## Drakush (25. August 2010)

in den Alpen


----------



## Oigi (26. August 2010)

Hehe, Darius wird dad schon ganz richtig liegen, glaub ich...

Ich will auch wieder in die Berge...


----------



## JaSon78 (28. August 2010)

Nabend!

Wollt gerne Sonntag um 10 Uhr ne 2 h Runde im Grafenberger Wald und Umgebung fahren. Treffpunkt am Ex-Römerdrop.

Hät einer der üblichen Verdächtigen Lust und Zeit?

CU
Jan


----------



## Johni (29. August 2010)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hät einer der üblichen Verdächtigen Lust und Zeit?
> CU
> Jan



Lust und Zeit hätte ich. ABER mein Radl weigert sich, bei dem Grützwetter das Haus zu verlassen. Ab Dienstag wirds besser, also sehen wir uns im dunkeln. 
Grüße John


----------



## Cry_for_death (29. August 2010)

sobald besserung in sicht ist wollte ich eventuell nochmal nach wb unter der woche. oder aber auch nach krefeld. bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

wie schaut es denn morgen mit ner ausgedehnten Runde aus? ... jemand Zeit und Laune?
Wo, Wann und Wohin weiß ich noch nicht genau ...


----------



## Prolux (30. August 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> wie schaut es denn morgen mit ner ausgedehnten Runde aus? ... jemand Zeit und Laune?
> Wo, Wann und Wohin weiß ich noch nicht genau ...



ja, was heißt ausgedehnte Runde?


----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

evt einen von denen hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5328.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54175.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10269.html


----------



## Prolux (30. August 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> evt einen von denen hier:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5328.html
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54175.html
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10269.html



also, die dritte weiß ich nicht ob ich die packe, aber schön sind se alle drei.


----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

ich denke Nr.1 wirds werden ... die kann man dann noch mit Kohlensiepen verbinden.


----------



## Prolux (30. August 2010)

hört sich gut an!


----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

wann wollen wir starten? 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## Cry_for_death (30. August 2010)

also ich denke nicht, das ist mir für so kurzfristig zu weit weg bei zu schlechtem wetter  gegen do solls ja wieder schöner werden


----------



## Prolux (30. August 2010)

10:00 ist für mich in ordnung, und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

dort ... 
... ne, hole Dich ab, müssen ja noch ein Stück mit dem Tötttöff fahren ...

und das Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Prolux (30. August 2010)

dort ist gut, aber an den Garagen gegenüber der Tanke (wie sonst) ist besser alls bei mir vor der Haustür, wegen parken.


----------



## Makke (30. August 2010)

ich rufe einfach an, wenn ich losfahre ... dann kannst Du ja auch starten ...
geh jetzt mal mein Radl checken ... und Packen.


----------



## Prolux (31. August 2010)

Waren heute in Witten und Umgebung fahren. Sehr schöne Trails, Höhenmeter nach belieben und Bodenproben auch.


----------



## -Wally- (31. August 2010)

Hi ihr beiden,

oh man wat is das fies! In Witten war ich auch noch ein paar Wochen vor meinem Unfall fahren, echt ne geile Gegend, macht Spaß...und sogar die Kamera war mal dabei...sehr löblich. 
Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste...man könnte meinen, dass die Fotos im Sommer gemacht wurden. :-D

Ich würde auch so gerne wieder fahren, oh man! Vorallem in der Gegend... aber ich glaube das dauert nochwas ....die Hüfte ist noch immer taub und geschwollen, wenigstens scheinen die Knochen aber wieder ne feste Verbindung zu haben.

Naja...optimistisch wie ich bin mache ich gerade mal wieder die Trailbeleuchtung fürn Winter frisch, wenn ich wieder fahre werde ich die brauchen....

happy trails und gruß,
Wally


----------



## Airhaenz (1. September 2010)

Huhu,
wenn noch jemand Fernweh hat und am We nichts vor.
Bin am We in Lac Blanc. Meinem lieblings Bikepark;-)
Übernachtung im Focus. Essen vom Grill, Waschen im Bach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. September 2010)

das klingt zu geil ... nur kann ich nicht.


----------



## elmono (1. September 2010)

<--- macht Gartenarbeit


----------



## Airhaenz (1. September 2010)

Upps!


----------



## Bee Wilder (4. September 2010)

wie alle fahr ich morgen auch zu den Filthy Trrails,
hab noch nen Platz im Auto frei, wenn jemand mitfahren mag

cheers
 Bee


----------



## Frog (5. September 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> wenn noch jemand Fernweh hat und am We nichts vor.
> Bin am We in Lac Blanc. Meinem lieblings Bikepark;-)
> Übernachtung im Focus. Essen vom Grill, Waschen im Bach.



bin in Finale Ligure....mache gerade Pause vom Bike

So ein bloeder Schwalbe Muddy Mary hat sich bei ca. 30 km/h vom Vorderrad geloest und hat mich zum Frontflip gezwungen...Fazit:
- Prellung an der Ferse, Huefte und Oberschaenkel
- leicht beschaedigte Felge
- massive Kratzer an den Protektoren
- zerissene Handschuhe & Hemd

Ride one und Spass dabei...es lebe Freeride!!

LG
OlliB.


----------



## Drakush (5. September 2010)

war wieder mal geil mit euch freunde


----------



## Johni (5. September 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> - Prellung an der Ferse, Huefte und Oberschaenkel
> 
> LG
> OlliB.



Hey Olli, 
was machst du bloß für Sachen. Auf dem Palettenweg wär das nicht passiert. Und mit den Racing Ralphs erst recht nicht 

Gute Besserung!!!!

John & Caro


----------



## Makke (5. September 2010)

ja, war ein super geiler Tag heute ... 

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Styles:


----------



## Prolux (6. September 2010)

Ja, war ein sehr schöner Filthy Trails Tag


----------



## Oigi (6. September 2010)

Hammermaessig war das gestern...bestes Wetter, dicke Jumps und gute Freunde...wat gibts besseres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (6. September 2010)

Da hätte ich euch ja von Styles grüßen lassen können. 
Hab ihn am Samstag in Lac Blanc getroffen. Die diesjährige französische DH-Meisterschaftsstrecke hats ihm angetan ;-)


----------



## Bee Wilder (6. September 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Hammermaessig war das gestern...bestes Wetter, dicke Jumps und gute Freunde...wat gibts besseres.


----------



## -Wally- (7. September 2010)

Moin moin,



Oigi schrieb:


> Hammermaessig war das gestern...bestes Wetter, dicke Jumps und gute Freunde...wat gibts besseres.



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen, war ein richtig schöner Tag, wenn ich jetzt dagegen wieder raus sehe und das Wetter begutachte...:kotz:.

Tja, aufgrund gebrochener Knochen und diverser Prellungen war ich leider ohne Bike, dafür aber mit Kamera dabei und bin gerade noch dabei das Material zu sichten, hab mir aber vorhin mal ein paar Bildchen raus gesucht.


































...da kommt aber noch mehr. 

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## Drakush (7. September 2010)

hier noch was aus der altherren fraktion


----------



## Makke (8. September 2010)

jo ... das können die alten Herren ganz gut! 

Fährt heute Abend noch jemand irgend wo irgend was?
Muss mich bewegen .....


----------



## Prolux (8. September 2010)

Nee, heute nicht aber wie sieht es denn die Tage aus.


----------



## Makke (8. September 2010)

Freitag? oder morgen Vormittag ...


----------



## Prolux (8. September 2010)

was passt Dir denn besser, mir ist schnuppi


----------



## Makke (8. September 2010)

sollte es morgen früh nicht regnen, dann drehe ich eine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (8. September 2010)

Nabend Makke und Prolux!

Würd gerne Donnerstag abend fahren - so ab ca. 20.30.
Wie sieht's aus mit nem Nightride?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (8. September 2010)

klingt auch gut ... Akkus sind voll  gerade frisch geladen ... 
Wollte eigentlich eben ne Runde fahren ... aber da klingelt das Telefon und ruck zuck ist ne Stunde vorbei


----------



## JaSon78 (8. September 2010)

Perfekt.
Dann lass uns doch 20.30 Uhr am Parkplatz - Ex-Römerdrop treffen. 
Hab Dir gerade meine Handy-Nummer per PM geschickt.
Freu mich drauf!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Prolux (10. September 2010)

lustige Kamerafahrt, würde gerne die Konstruktion sehen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzcZFEhgsSg"]YouTube        - DH-AKUT-Raceparts Tabarz Downhill Inselsberg Lauchagrund Go Pro Hero 5 Wide 360 Test 1 07 08 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## Makke (10. September 2010)

sehr geil ...
was ist mit Fahren Danny .... noch ne Runde in den Dreck?

Unsere Nachtrunde gestern war doch super ... war zwar überrascht, das man sich im Stadtwald doch verfahren kann ... aber schön wars! 

Nachtrag: zm Thema Schleifen fahren


----------



## Drakush (10. September 2010)

die konstruktion bekomm ich hin.das problem ist, das wir hier kaum ne strecke haben wo genug platz für ne 360 grad drehung wäre.

testen würd ich es aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (12. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

oft wurde ich in den letzten Tagen gefragt...auch neulich auf den Filthy Trails, wie es denn zu meinem Unfall gekommen ist...
Nun wurde mir ein Video zugespielt, ich wurde bei meinem Crash also doch gefilmt...und sehe nichtmal sooo schlecht dabei aus...die Akustik bitte ich zu entschuldigen, aber es war nunmal ziemlich mies...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHy80hsYMWg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Hospital Jump[/nomedia]

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## diggler (12. September 2010)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Nun wurde mir ein Video zugespielt ...
> ...


 Das sieht ja ziemlich uebel aus. - Gute Besserung!


----------



## natureboy79 (12. September 2010)

und das an einem sonntag morgen...kann gar nicht hinschauen


----------



## Makke (12. September 2010)

... aber vorher hat er noch das hier geleistet: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMUDayGqYMw"]YouTube        - Bikepark Crash Winterberg 09 mit Ãberschlag[/nomedia]


----------



## Asha'man (12. September 2010)

@Wally: Haste schon alles richtig gemacht. Lieber zu schnell, als zu kurz beim Double. 

Endlich die passende Gabel für mein Froggy. Bestellung ist schon raus:


----------



## Makke (12. September 2010)

ich hoffe die mittlere ....


----------



## Asha'man (12. September 2010)

Hehe, ist mir nicht leicht gefallen. Aber ich hab die ganz grüne genommen. Sonst wäre das Rad zu bunt.

Im ernst..irgendwie sehen die alle ziemlich sch**** aus. Bin gespannt, ob ich die mal an nem Rad sehe, was mir dann auch gefällt.


----------



## -Wally- (12. September 2010)

Moin,

also das mittlere Casting würde mir an meiner 888 doch sehr gut gefallen muss ich sagen....dazu noch ein Lenker in passender Farbe und ab gehts! 

Was ist denn mit den grünen Standrohren...ist das irgend eine neue hochmoderne Beschichtung oder sowas?  

Gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## Airhaenz (12. September 2010)

Moos - weiss aus eigener Erfahrung das Zeug ist super rutschig wenns nass ist.


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> bin in Finale Ligure....mache gerade Pause vom Bike
> 
> So ein bloeder Schwalbe Muddy Mary hat sich bei ca. 30 km/h vom Vorderrad geloest und hat mich zum Frontflip gezwungen...Fazit:
> - Prellung an der Ferse, Huefte und Oberschaenkel
> ...




kleines Update...ein Handy-Bild nach dem Abflug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. September 2010)

und das ist der Grund, warum ich schlauchlos fahre


----------



## Asha'man (13. September 2010)

@Frog: Wieviel Luftdruck bist du gefahren? Weisst du das ungefähr? Ein von der Felge springender Reifen ist ganz böse.  Hoffe deine Prellungen sind zu ertragen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> und das ist der Grund, warum ich schlauchlos fahre



beim dem Mantel hättest Du dann aber SAHNE im Gesicht


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Frog: Wieviel Luftdruck bist du gefahren? Weisst du das ungefähr? Ein von der Felge springender Reifen ist ganz böse.  Hoffe deine Prellungen sind zu ertragen. Gute Besserung.



....wie in allen Reifen: 2,3 bar (bei 98 kg ohne Kleidung).

Prellung an der Ferse ist noch spürbar...der Rest ist fast verheilt.
Mal sehen was Schwalbe dazu sagt....bekommen einen schönen Brief von mir.


VG
OlliB


----------



## Makke (13. September 2010)

was ist das für ne Felge?


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> was ist das für ne Felge?



MAVIC F219 heute glaube ich eine XM 321. Hatte die schon mit einem Maxxis Highroller 2,5 und dem Advantage 2,4 gefahren.

Der Muddy war schon etwas älter....ist scheinbar bekannt, dass ältere Modelle Probleme mit der Karkasse haben (habe die jetztim Griff).


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Verkaufe eine MX Brille....5 min gebraucht. Mein Helm paßt nicht zu der Brille.

VB 20 .

siehe auch hier:

http://www.enduro4you.de/products/d...e/Scott-89-Bevo-XI-Red-Black-Modell-2008.html


----------



## Airhaenz (13. September 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> MAVIC F219 heute glaube ich eine XM 321. Hatte die schon mit einem Maxxis Highroller 2,5 und dem Advantage 2,4 gefahren.
> 
> Der Muddy war schon etwas älter....ist scheinbar bekannt, dass ältere Modelle Probleme mit der Karkasse haben (habe die jetztim Griff).



Die mit goldenem Schriftzug sind die verbesserten, wo das Problem behoben wurde.
Für die älteren gab es ja die Aktion 2 neue gegen einen alten.


----------



## Frog (13. September 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Die mit goldenem Schriftzug sind die verbesserten, wo das Problem behoben wurde.
> Für die älteren gab es ja die Aktion 2 neue gegen einen alten.



jo, da hast Du recht...jetzt, nach dem dem Frontflip, habe ich das auch gelesen.

OlliB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. September 2010)

hab mal die ersten Bilder vom Filthy-WE online gestellt (siehe fun-riders.org) und ne kleine Spielerei noch ... funktioniert nich ganz perfekt, komme mit dem neuen Programm und den aktuellen Codecs noch nicht klar.


----------



## JaSon78 (15. September 2010)

Nabend!

Hab gerade mit John ausgemacht, dass wir Glüder streichen und uns Donnerstag 20.30 Uhr am Römerdrop in Düsseldorf für ne Runde treffen.

Wer dabei?

Jan


----------



## Airhaenz (15. September 2010)

Baut den doch mal wieder auf


----------



## JaSon78 (15. September 2010)

Nabend Jochen!
Wie feucht war den Altenberg?


----------



## JaSon78 (16. September 2010)

Nabend!
Wir starten gleich erst um 21 Uhr.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (16. September 2010)

bin raus ... bin ziemlich fertig heute ... pack mich ins Bett und die Kopfhörer drauf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (16. September 2010)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Nabend Jochen!
> Wie feucht war den Altenberg?



Auf einer Skala von 1- 10: 6


----------



## S.F. (16. September 2010)

Habe gerade noch das hier gefunden....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ARlglIUTE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Greg Minnaar at Nevis Range, Fort William[/nomedia]

da erzählt der Minaar bei nem Tempo noch was über die Strecke wo unsereins längst am Anschlag oder drüber fährt...


----------



## Prolux (17. September 2010)

sehr schööön


----------



## Oigi (17. September 2010)

Bei mir waere das mehr als Anschlag-eher Selbstmord.


----------



## Asha'man (17. September 2010)

Wenn's Wetter mitspielt rücken wir alle am Sonntag auf den Filthys an.


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. September 2010)

krank, das video ist richtig gut! der hört sich nichtmal ausser puste an, höchstens gegen ende mal ein bisschen... aber so klingt das nunmal wenn man zwei drei cm über der strecke zu schweben und mit kurvenbügeln wie achterbahnen zu fahren scheint 

Hat wer von euch noch einen platz frei für die filthys am sonntag? bin morgen schon in winterberg, meine eltern lassen mir das auto mit sicherheit keine zwei tage


----------



## Airhaenz (17. September 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wenn's Wetter mitspielt rücken wir alle am Sonntag auf den Filthys an.



Icke auch, aber erst so ab 12-13.00 Uhr.. Muss ausreichen nüchtern sein


----------



## Drakush (17. September 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch das hier gefunden....
> 
> YouTube - Greg Minnaar at Nevis Range, Fort William
> 
> da erzählt der Minaar bei nem Tempo noch was über die Strecke wo unsereins längst am Anschlag oder drüber fährt...


 

der kleine aber feine unterschied zwischen pro und hobby 
wäre traurig wenn ein minnaar oder so, probleme bei einer standart wc-strecke hätte  die jungs kennen doch jeden stein.


----------



## tdn8 (17. September 2010)

Niiiiiice video!


----------



## Asha'man (17. September 2010)

Ist schon nett.  "Little jump" und da fliegt er seine 4m.  Man bedenke, dass auf Helmcam Videos immer alles verhamlost wird.

@Airhaenz: Cool, wird ja ne richtig lustige Truppe am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (17. September 2010)

Bikepark Hahnenklee

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MI7tK23A-M"]YouTube        - Bikepark Hahnenklee (HQ) Northshore, 4Cross, Freeride & Race Track[/nomedia]


----------



## Oigi (17. September 2010)

Und ich kann am Sonntag nicht...


----------



## S.F. (17. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> der kleine aber feine unterschied zwischen pro und hobby
> wäre traurig wenn ein minnaar oder so, probleme bei einer standart wc-strecke hätte  die jungs kennen doch jeden stein.



Wie wahr! 
Aber auch wenn man heute die deutschen DH Größen von früher noch fahren sieht, sind die bergab nach wie vor extrem schnell! Siehe Beneke bei der Megavalanche.
Für mich hat´s ja selbst hier in D-Land selten unter die ersten 50 gereicht... da fehlten immer ca. 30-50 Sekunden.... oder mehr...


----------



## Drakush (17. September 2010)

ich habe mich noch nie mit so leuten gemessen   aber es würde mich interessieren wie langsam ich z.b. gegenüber klausmann bin


----------



## S.F. (17. September 2010)

Kannst Du doch machen... Da fährst Du mal den IXS Cup in WiBe mit. 
Gleiche Strecke für Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer. Dann weisst Du´s.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich habe mich noch nie mit so leuten gemessen   aber es würde mich interessieren wie langsam ich z.b. gegenüber klausmann bin



Dann fahr doch mal beim IXS GDC einen Rennen mit. Dann weisst du es 

Ich zum Beispiel war in Thale so 40 sec. langsamer. 3.38 statt 2.58. Aber nagelt mich jetzt nicht auf die Sekunde fest


----------



## Oigi (17. September 2010)

Fuer die dicken Eier den Zielsprung zu springen hast du ein dickes RESPEKT verdient 

Hab ja auch davor gestanden, aber mir kam es zu keiner Zeit in den Sinn auch nur mal ranzufahren.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. September 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Fuer die dicken Eier den Zielsprung zu springen hast du ein dickes RESPEKT verdient
> 
> Hab ja auch davor gestanden, aber mir kam es zu keiner Zeit in den Sinn auch nur mal ranzufahren.



Der ist jetzt übrigens Geschichte. Wurde zugeschüttet, gab wohl zu viel verletzte dort..


----------



## Oigi (17. September 2010)

Wie , ich habe gedacht ich probiere den naechstes Jahr mal-Darius wollte auch mal. Haben sie wenigstens einen Table draus gemacht oder ganz weggemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. September 2010)

für so ein rennen braucht man das richtige rad 
mein schätzecken wäre mir zu schade 

40 sec. hmmmm dann bin  ich noch langsamer.


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. September 2010)

da die frage vorhin untergegangen scheint oder mich keiner mitnehmen will  ich wär auch gern am sonntag dabei, habe aber keine mitfahrgelegenheit und würd mich deshalb freuen wenn ich bei wem mitfahren kann, natürlich dann mit spritt kosten teilen. wäre super


----------



## Makke (17. September 2010)

wer wäre denn alles dabei ... also 2 Leute mit Bikes würden in meine Karre passen ...
Was ist mit Prolux, Heiopei ... ???

ich kann den Status erst morgen Abend wieder abfragen, da ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin!!!


----------



## Prolux (18. September 2010)

@Makke,
danke für`s Angebot mich mitzunehmen, aber am So. kann ich leider nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. September 2010)

ich bin auch erst grade von winterberg reingekommen und hab leider nicht mehr die kraft für morgen


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Fuer die dicken Eier den Zielsprung zu springen hast du ein dickes RESPEKT verdient
> 
> Hab ja auch davor gestanden, aber mir kam es zu keiner Zeit in den Sinn auch nur mal ranzufahren.



Dafür kannst du mich mal über die beiden letzten Sprünge auf der Wing Line ziehen. Als ich heute endlich mal ausgenüchtert war, war ich der letzte im Park und hatte keinen mehr zum abgucken 

@Makke: Lief gut am Ende, der kleine neue Double hinter dem alten Roadgap ging am Ende auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. September 2010)

... den hab ich garnicht mehr versucht .... war dann platt und wollte nach Hause ... und meine Mädels auch ...









erkennt ihr den Wip ... 










Sebi the Riser!










Mirsch ... im Anflug











Fremdgänger ... ähm Flieger






also die Position ist schon mal Frontflip tauglich ... aber so siehts dooooof aus:






und alle gucken ... na knallts wieder .... Neeeee!


----------



## Prolux (20. September 2010)

sieht ja gut aus, und ich war nicht mit


----------



## whos_joe (21. September 2010)

Allgemeiner Gefahrenhinweis für alle Biker im Bereich Gerresheim - Fernmeldeturm. 
Nach der systematischen Vetreibungsjagt auf Radfahrer, egal ob Freeride, Cross Country, oder Gemütlichkeitsfahrer, selbst wenn jene nur begehbare Wegen befuhren, ist mir heute im Bereich des Gerresheimer Fernmeldeturm am Waldfriedhof, eine neue brutale Bikerfalle aufgefallen. 
Es handelt sich dabei um den Gehweg Rotthäuser Weg, Ecke Reutersberg, eine Abfahrt die zum Peckhausweg am Schulsportplatz mündet. 
Hier, wurden parallel zum Waldweg, Regenabflussrinnen in den Weg mittels Betonplatten erneuert. Da die aufgestellten Betonplatten durch Ausgrabungen nicht "plane" zum Waldweg verlaufen ergibt, sich ein Hinderniss was leicht zum Kopfüberschlag mit schwersten Verletzungen führen kann. 
Ich werde heute das Ordnungsamt informieren und sofortige Beseitigung dieser allgemeinen Gefahrenquelle fordern. 
Wenn ich noch jung genug wäre, und fit genug, würde ich diesen Mist unverzüglich zuschauffeln, also bleibt im Interesse aller Radfahrer, nur der förmliche Weg. 

Desweitern, weiss ich, dass seitens der Hundehalter, weiterhin Hass auf Radfahrer bei den Landwirten und der Stadt geschürt wird. Den Kotsackhaltern ist es auch zu verdanken, dass viele kleine Wege versperrt und Zugänge verschüttet wurden, so wie nicht mehr freigeschnitten werden, also verwildern und für Radfahrer nicht mehr befahrbar sind.. 

Ich lass mir das nicht mehr so lange gefallen.


----------



## Makke (21. September 2010)

Moin,
den Kleinkrieg an machen Ecken rund um Gerresheim kennen wir schon ganz gut.
Das Problem ist, das sich einige Biker in dem angrenzenden Wäldern am Gerresheimer Friedhof ausgiebig mit der Schaufel betätigt haben und es einen Unfall gab, der eine Anzeige gegenüber dem Förster/Waldbesitzer mit sich zog.
Auch ist es schwierig ein vernünftiges Miteinander von Wanderen, Hundebestizern und Bikern zu erreichen, wenn auf allen Seiten Sturköpfe stehen ... 
Im Zweifelsfall immer freundlich bleiben und sich seinen Teil denken ... das wirkt oft Wunder.

Eine Beseitigung solcher Gefahrequellen ist allerdings wichtig ... es sei denn, die Stadt möchte dafür haftbar gemacht werden ...
In diesem Sinne ... Happy Trails


----------



## whos_joe (21. September 2010)

Du hast recht, immer freundlich bleiben und sich seinen Teil einfach denken, so fährt man am besten 

Wie es der Zufall so wollte, kam ich als Ausleih-Hundeführer, selbst mal mit einem Hundehalter in ein Gespräch und es taten sich mir ganz neue Erkenntnisse auf. Der Hundehalter, wusste nämlich nicht, dass ich selber in Gerresheim bike und plauderte aus dem Nähkästchen.. 
Die Wut über die vom O-Amt stark kontrollierte Leinenpflicht, wegen vieler Beschwerden durch Spaziergänger und Jogger, so wie Beschwerden von Jägern über gerissene Rehe durch Hunde, wurde auf die Radfahrer sublimiert. 
Die Radfahrer, wären es doch, die den Wald versauen und alles kaputtmachen täten, nicht die Hundehalter... Über den Unfall, den Du gerade erwähnt hast, hat der Mann im entfernteren auch etwas gesagt, aber natürlich in seiner Sichtweise.. 

Es wurde wohl dem Landwirt erzählt, dass die Biker immer durch die "Hundewiese" fahren würden und dort Schäden hinterlassen, weil dieser, zuvor die Kot-Hinterlassenschaften der Hundehalter monierte. 
Was ist schon eine Cm-Breite Radspur gegen den Abdruck eines Trekkerreifen ?! Ich verstehe das alles nicht mehr. 
Jedenfalls, kurze Zeit später, haben die Landwirte einige seit Ewigkeiten begehbare Zugänge/Trails zum Wald systematisch zugeschüttet auch das Wiederbewirten von Brachflächen habe ich beoabachtet.

Naja, schaun wir mal, ob die Stadt an dem Weg etwas unternimmt.. Nicht auszudenken, wenn passieren könnte, wenn dort Kids mit Baumarkträdern und ohne Helm runterfahren.


----------



## Makke (21. September 2010)

es kommt ja der Herbst mit Nebel und "schlechtem" Wetter ... und die Heckenschere liegt schon bereit ... 
Trail/Wegepflege kann ja nur im Sinne aller sein ...


----------



## Der Boulder (21. September 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall immer freundlich bleiben und sich seinen Teil denken ... das wirkt oft Wunder.



Ich bin sowohl mit Bike, als auch mit Hund unterwegs.
Wenn alle gegenseitig etwas Rücksicht walten lassen, sollt's eigentlich klappen.
Aber wenn da erst mal ein minderbemittelter Stress anfängt, auf welcher Seite der auch immer steht, ist's leider vorbei mit schöner Biken und spazieren.
Ich hab leider auch schon welche aus unserem Lager gesehen die vollgas an 'nem Hund vorbeigedüst sind.
Auch nicht sehr förderlich.....
Bleibt zu hoffen, daß sich die Lage irgendwann bevor wir alt sind, wieder entspannt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## S.F. (21. September 2010)

@whos_joe
Ball flach halten! Der von Dir beschriebene Weg ist als Fussweg deklariert. Ist eine nette Abfahrt, aber sehr stark von Fussgängern und Hundehaltern frequentiert.
Da setzt Du dich mit Deinem Anliegen beim Ordnungsamt eher in die Nesseln.
Ruhig bleiben, andere Abfahrt wählen, freundlich zu den Mitbürgern bleiben, egal wie die drauf sind und Spass haben!


----------



## Makke (22. September 2010)

Kinners ... was ist mit heute Abend? ... jemand Lust auf ne Runde durch die lokalen Wälder?


----------



## Oigi (22. September 2010)

Hab nen dicken Hals ...bin raus fuer diese Woche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (22. September 2010)

Ich grüße,

Suche wen der so um 14:30 Uhr 2 Stündchen zeit hat für ne runde Neandertal?!?!

Ride on.....


----------



## Bergrad (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz an diese Veranstaltung am Samstag erinnern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482853


Als Testräder sind schon eingetroffen:
Giant Trance X
Giant Anthem X
Giant Reign
Giant Reign X
Giant Faith
Giant Glory 0
Santa Cruz Nomad
Santa Cruz Bullit
Santa Cruz Blur LT
Santa Cruz Driver 8
Santa Cruz Heckler
Kona Cadabra

Teilweise sind die Bikes in verschiedenen Grössen vorhanden!

Es werden noch ein paar dazukommen!
Es wird ein Rahmenprogramm geben und natürlich gibt es auch etwas zu essen und trinken.

Gruss
Roman


----------



## Prolux (28. September 2010)

schönes vid, german production in canada

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15287658"]http://vimeo.com/15287658[/ame]


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

kenn ich ... nur bei dem Wetter ist meine Motivation gerade etwas im Keller ... hab letzte Nacht meinen Konditions-SSPler zusammengeschraubt .... 11,5kg 
jetzt muss es nur noch trocken werden ... auf Nässe machen die Reifen keine Freude


----------



## Oigi (28. September 2010)

Haste dir etwa die Kojaks aufgezogen?


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

jepp


----------



## Oigi (28. September 2010)

Die hab ich vor kurzem auf nem Scalpel gesehen und fand das sehr geil, aber sobald da auch nur ein paar Steinchen drunter sind wirds komisch. Fand ich fuer mich nicht so sinvoll.


----------



## Asha'man (28. September 2010)

Ich habe Slicks auf meinem Alltagsradl (Vittoria Rubino). Die gehen aber auch auf nasser Fahrbahn noch sehr gut. Die Gummi Mischung machts. Loser oder gar schlammiger Untergrund sind aber defintiv nicht angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

aslo der Kojak ist nicht wirklich ein Reifen für feuchte Untergründe ... trocken und sauber ist eher sein Revier ... egal, dann kann ich übern winter das Driften üben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. September 2010)

Hast du das im letzten Jahr nicht schon bis zur Waagerechten geübt mit den Kojaks?


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

ja ... aber ich kam nur durch klassisches Aufstehen wieder hoch ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. September 2010)

wow, das video ist ja echt geil  super quali auch.
mich nervts grade dass ich beim letzten we in wibe die festziehschraube die in die vordere achse kommt verloren hab -.- wisst ihr woher ich ne gute 20mm steckachse für das vorderrad herkrieg mit 110mm nabenbreite, ca. 190mm gesamtbreite?


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

... aus dem Fachhandel ... die Achse muss ja zur Gabel passen ... mach da keine Experimente, das geht meistens schief


----------



## Drakush (28. September 2010)

du hast eine MZ Allmountain 4 ne   dann mußt du auch nach einer achse für MZ suchen  

sollte die hier sein :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8896


oder nur die schraube  

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25092


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. September 2010)

lol, danke euch beiden! die schraube hab ich auhc genauso gefunden vorgestern, da war sie nur nicht mehr lieferbar! und die achse kostet nur 5 euro mehr  dann werd ich mir die wohl mal bestellen  danke. hab diese achse da iwie nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (28. September 2010)

@ Makke, die Goggle-Scheiben sind da. Morgen hole ich die ab.


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

sehr gut ... wollte dich eh schon danach Fragen ...


----------



## Asha'man (28. September 2010)

@Danny: Konnte jetzt erst das Video schauen. Das Forum lenkt auf Arbeit schon genug ab. Sehr sehr nett. Ich glaub im Sommer arbeite ich ab jetzt in British Columbia.


----------



## Prolux (28. September 2010)

ich komme mit nach British Columbia! 
@ Makke,
ist der Samstag fest geplant bei Dir, oder weist Du das noch nicht?


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. September 2010)

sollte mein rad heile sein bis samstag werd ich in krefeld auf der downhill strecke sein, mit noch ein paar andren. wär nett auch mal wen von euch da wiederzusehn


----------



## Makke (28. September 2010)

Samstag ist fest ... abflug ist gegen 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Airhaenz (29. September 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> Samstag ist fest ... abflug ist gegen 12:00 Uhr



Was jetzt BC oder KR


----------



## Prolux (29. September 2010)

was für die Leichtbauer unter euch!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## heiopei (29. September 2010)

Hab ich schon


----------



## Makke (30. September 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Was jetzt BC oder KR



auf eine private Veranstaltung ... sorry, wenn ich hier für Verwirrung gesorgt habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (30. September 2010)

Ah jetzt ja------- eine Insel!

Ich glaub Billie hat gerade meine Gedächnislücken aufgefüllt und mit ein wenig Glück sehen wir uns..


----------



## heiopei (30. September 2010)

Dito...


----------



## elmono (30. September 2010)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß Jungs. Bin "leider" unabkömmlich weil ich in Flims die Maxiavalanche mitfahren muss.


----------



## Der Boulder (4. Oktober 2010)

N'abend zusammen,
fährt morgen abend jemand mit?
Lockere Runde auf vermintem Gebiet?
Ich packe mal auf verdacht mein Bike ein und denke das ich um 18.30
am Parkplatz Fahneburgstrasse Ecke Ernst Poensgen Allee sein kann.
Vielleicht auch schon etwas früher???????
Michael


----------



## Oigi (5. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand am WE mit nach Boppard zu kommen? Ob Sa oder So weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## Elenaxy (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! 
Suche Anfänger die mal Lust haben in Düsseldorf zu fahren, würde mich über ein paar Nachrichten freuen, kenne mich hier nämlich nicht wirklich gut aus, was das biken angeht...


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Oktober 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Hat jemand am WE mit nach Boppard zu kommen? Ob Sa oder So weiss ich noch nicht.



Zieh du mich erstmal über das neue Wings Gap 

Sind nächste We am Lago - deswegen keine Zick!

Ich war dieses Jahr einmal in Boppard und muss sagen, dass ich mich nicht mehr wohl gefühlt habe. Seid Amir zurrück ist wurde fast alle Sprünge nochmal größer und die Absprünge Dirtiger geshaped. Das geht sicher wenn man da 2 mal im Monat fährt. Aber für mich nicht mehr geeignet,


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi ihr Lieben!

Habt ihr Lust, uns am Samstag zum Tag der offenen Tür zu besuchen?
Neben lecker Häppchen gibts auch lecker neue Rädchen zu bestauenen 

Wir freuen uns, wenn ihr kommt!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (6. Oktober 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi ihr Lieben!
> 
> Habt ihr Lust, uns am Samstag zum Tag der offenen Tür zu besuchen?



Schade ich kann nicht. Würde mich interessieren ob euer Chef an diesem Tag wenigstens mal lachen oder zumindest freundlich sein kann. Sorry, aber der Typ geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelx (6. Oktober 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi ihr Lieben!
> 
> Habt ihr Lust, uns am Samstag zum Tag der offenen Tür zu besuchen?
> Neben lecker Häppchen gibts auch lecker neue Rädchen zu bestauenen
> ...



Wenn ich ein sicheres Plätzchen für meinen Hobel finde werd ich mal vorbeischauen!

Hat heute Mittag vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kurze Tour durch Düsseldorf? Mein eigentlicher Mitfahrer ist eben zum Arzt...



Elenaxy schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Suche Anfänger die mal Lust haben in Düsseldorf zu fahren, würde mich  über ein paar Nachrichten freuen, kenne mich hier nämlich nicht wirklich  gut aus, was das biken angeht...



Anfänger bin ich zwar nicht, aber meld dich doch einfach mal zum WE bei mir.


----------



## Cry_for_death (6. Oktober 2010)

hey, am samstag würde ich mit nach boppard kommen. war da zwar noch nie, aber sieht recht viel versprechend aus. gib bescheid ob du fährst und ob du mich eventuell mitnehmen könntest  das wär super!

simon


----------



## Elenaxy (6. Oktober 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein sicheres Plätzchen für meinen Hobel finde werd ich mal vorbeischauen!
> 
> Hat heute Mittag vielleicht jemand Lust auf eine kurze Tour durch Düsseldorf? Mein eigentlicher Mitfahrer ist eben zum Arzt...
> 
> ...



Oh ja super  das mache ich!!! 
Wo und wann fährst du denn heute?


----------



## Oigi (6. Oktober 2010)

Boppard faellt flach...Airhaenz kann mit wesentlich mehr Fahrkoennen aufwarten und wenn er meint, dass er sich nicht mehr wohl fuehlt....

Fand die Spruenge damals schon dick. Noch groesser is nix fuer mich und schon gar nicht dirtig.

Sorry, gehe zum Tach der offenen Tuer bei CS und werde nachmittag irgendwo im Pott fahren.


----------



## Cry_for_death (6. Oktober 2010)

kk, schade.

@ alex und elenaxy: bin gleich mit nem kollegen so um halb 1 in gerresheim unterwegs, 3-4 trails fahren (auch mehrfach, einmal bringt ja nicht viel). würde vorschlagen treffen um 12:30Uhr am gerresheim s-bahnhof aub der seite wo die strassenbahn hält. falls das klappt meldet euch!


----------



## Elenaxy (6. Oktober 2010)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> kk, schade.
> 
> @ alex und elenaxy: bin gleich mit nem kollegen so um halb 1 in gerresheim unterwegs, 3-4 trails fahren (auch mehrfach, einmal bringt ja nicht viel). würde vorschlagen treffen um 12:30Uhr am gerresheim s-bahnhof aub der seite wo die strassenbahn hält. falls das klappt meldet euch!



Das schaffe ich leider nicht... Aber wäre nett, wenn ihr mir beim nächsten mal Bescheid geben könntet, versuche dann mit euch mitzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aelx (6. Oktober 2010)

Musste gerade noch zur Bank, sonst hätte sich wohl mein Konto wieder ins rote begeben, wenn noch jemand will könnte man sich 13:30 oder 14:00 irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Elenaxy (6. Oktober 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Musste gerade noch zur Bank, sonst hätte sich wohl mein Konto wieder ins rote begeben, wenn noch jemand will könnte man sich 13:30 oder 14:00 irgendwo treffen.



Hallo Alex!
Ich wär dabei 14:00 Uhr? Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## aelx (6. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar, dachte schon ich komm heute nichmehr zum fahren 

Treffen hier

Graf-Recke-Straße Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.


----------



## Elenaxy (6. Oktober 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dachte schon ich komm heute nichmehr zum fahren
> 
> Treffen hier
> 
> Graf-Recke-Straße Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.



Bis gleich


----------



## Drakush (6. Oktober 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi ihr Lieben!
> 
> Habt ihr Lust, uns am Samstag zum Tag der offenen Tür zu besuchen?
> Neben lecker Häppchen gibts auch lecker neue Rädchen zu bestauenen
> ...




hast du auch ein demo da was man vom dach probedroppen könnte ?


----------



## S.F. (6. Oktober 2010)

Na klar, meins!
Aber da machst Du doch nur wieder das Hinterrad kaputt, alte Dropsau! 

@Spitfire: werde mich wieder nach Kräften bemühen, für gute Laune zu sorgen!


----------



## Drakush (6. Oktober 2010)

das hinterrad ist von selbst kaputt gegangen  ich war das nicht


----------



## S.F. (6. Oktober 2010)

Neeeee.... is klar!!!!





Drakush schrieb:


> das hinterrad ist von selbst kaputt gegangen  ich war das nicht


----------



## markusroth83 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi leuts,

geht jemand am SA oder SO in Düsseldorf oder Umgebung biken?
Bin auch relativ neu hier und da mein Fahrrad nun endlich auch da ist wieder Lust
cheers


----------



## diggler (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, würde auch gern mal mit ein paar motivierten Leuten losziehen. Bevorzugt Richtung Freeride-Tour. Dieses WE bin ich nicht in Ddorf, wie schautes nächstes WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (8. Oktober 2010)

@Makke: Sa biken??? Oder sonst wer?


----------



## markusroth83 (8. Oktober 2010)

würd SA mich anschließen


----------



## aelx (8. Oktober 2010)

Werd mit natureboy am Sonntag die übliche Runde durch Glüder drehen, 13:00 Glüder PP wenn jamand Lust hat.


----------



## markusroth83 (9. Oktober 2010)

hi,
wie groß ist denn eure Runde?
denke bin dabei


----------



## aelx (9. Oktober 2010)

~30km mit 600hm+, ist aber variabel.

Treffen 13:00 Glüder PP.


----------



## elmono (9. Oktober 2010)

Mit 600hm auf 30km fahrt ihr dann aber die Panoramaroute an der Wupper entlang, oder?


----------



## aelx (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf morgen vor der Tour erstmal meinen Hinterreifen flicken, hatte da gerade nen Nagel drin stecken, keine Ahnung wie ich das wieder geschaft habe...


----------



## aelx (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss für heute leider Absagen Markus, mir ist etwas dringendes dazwischen gekommen.

Tut mir echt leid.

Alex


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> @Makke: Sa biken??? Oder sonst wer?



... bin gestern Nacht erst aus den Alpen zurück gekommen, war eine echt geniale Woche ... Soooooonnne ohne Ende und Bege so hoch und genial ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2010)

mojn Makke,
willkommen zurück.


----------



## Asha'man (11. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen zurück! Wann gemma biken?  Ich will auch wieder in die Berge!!


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2010)

bin diese Woch raus ... und nächste Woche schon wieder unterwegs ...


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand heute aben Zeit ... brauche mal für zwei/drei Stunden Hilfe beim Tapete/Putz von der Wand holen ...


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Oktober 2010)

So die kleine Rheinländer Fraktion von 6 Recken und Reckinnen ist wohlauf (so ziemlich) zurrück. Zum Beweis dass wir nicht nur Gegrillt und am Pool gelegen haben, hier mal zwei Beweisbilder..

Johni geht steil:




KingGuido rippt:


----------



## laultima83 (17. Oktober 2010)

Na wetter ist ja nicht so super geht jemand morgen (Sonntag) irgendwo biken raum düsseldorf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2010)

würde gerne ne Runde drehen ... (vorallem um Dein Votec mal zu probieren) aber ich Arbeite die ganze Nacht und zudem ist mein Radel gerade nicht fahrtaublich ...

@Airhaenz ... hoffe keine nenneswerte Verluste ...


----------



## laultima83 (17. Oktober 2010)

Tja das ist schlecht ohne bike wird das schwer


----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2010)

so siehts aus ...


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Oktober 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> würde gerne ne Runde drehen ... (vorallem um Dein Votec mal zu probieren) aber ich Arbeite die ganze Nacht und zudem ist mein Radel gerade nicht fahrtaublich ...
> 
> @Airhaenz ... hoffe keine nenneswerte Verluste ...



Eine leichte Schulterprellung bei den Mädels


----------



## laultima83 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal gute besserung


----------



## einstien (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle hier,

ich bin neu hier wie ihr sehen könnt und zur Zeit versuche ich mich daran mit meinem canyon nerve skills zu bekommen um im mai 2011 mir ein DH bike zu kaufen und immer mehr in diese Schiene zu gelangen.

So suche Leute mit denen ich fahren kann die mir noch Tipps geben etc. zur Zeit heize ich immer alleine so durch den Grafenberger und Apperwald(vielleicht habt ihr mich schonmal gesehen). Würde gerne mal mit jemanden zusammen fahren und wollte fragen ob ich mal auf so eine Tour mit euch mit darf.

MFG

Juan


----------



## laultima83 (20. Oktober 2010)

Na das ist doch schonmal was ich heize auch immer durch den wald  aller dings immer mit meiner freundin.....habe mein bike auch erst neu so das es sich lohnt damit zu fahren aber bin noch auf der sucher nach paar guten strecken im grafenberger bisher nichts mir sprungen gefunden


----------



## einstien (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja das ist doch mal was so schnell ne Antwort. Das Problem ich fahr halt nen enduro aber Versuche schon mal alles auszuprobieren. Ich kenne mich auch noch nicht so gut mit den Strecken im Wald aus deswegen wollte ic mit Leuten fahren die das schon länger machen.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal mit ein paar hier ne runde drehen kann. 
Laultima83 gerne fahr ich mit dir ne runde jetzt am WE habe ich Zeit.


----------



## laultima83 (20. Oktober 2010)

Na ich habe nen reinen DH´ler aber fahre damit trotzdem alles ob touren oder sonst was, naja ausser so in der stadt........ich kenne mich aber im wald auch nciht so gut aus ^^ deswegen keine ahnung wo da die guten stecken sind und da solls auch paar dirt hügel geben aber wo die sind weiss ich auch nciht


----------



## einstien (20. Oktober 2010)

Die dirthugel kann ich dir zeigen. Kleine Trails auch noch aber ich sehe immer so ne gruppe von Bikern am we im Wald die grüßen auch immer nett weiß nicht wer das ist aber die fahren glaube ich überwiegen freerider. 
Naja hast du die boxxer bei dir drin wenn ja hast du dir ja ein richtig geiles dh Race Bike gekauft laut dem letzten Freeride-Test. (entschuldige mich für jegliche Fehler schreibe mit meinem phone)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2010)

wir fahren grundsätzlich fast alles .... Freeriden ist aber der meisten Lieblingszeitvertreib ... naja, macht ja auch Spass.
Na denne, bis bald im Wald ... Gruß, Makke


----------



## einstien (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich glaube ihr seid das nach deinen Fotos zu urteilen. Fahrt ihr eigentlich jedes Wochenende oder auch in der Woche Abends. Ich würde mich gerne mal bei euch dran hängen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt. Wie gesagt ich kenne keine Leute die sonst diesen Sport betreiben  und fahr immer allein durch die gegend. Habe leider keine Freunde

Danke bis dann.


----------



## Drakush (20. Oktober 2010)

sonntag geht es nach belgien wenn das wetter stimmt


----------



## Asha'man (20. Oktober 2010)

Grmpf. Sonntag ist Familienfete.  Blöd, blöd, blöd.


----------



## elmono (20. Oktober 2010)

Mh, zu den Filthys wollte ich auch immer schon mal. Fahrt ihr sicher?


----------



## Oigi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach, da komme ich bestimmt auch mit...klaere das nur nochmal zu Hause ab.


----------



## Drakush (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn es nicht regnet auf jeden fall.

sind gegen 12:30/13 uhr da.


----------



## Cry_for_death (20. Oktober 2010)

Super! ich wollte am sonntag auch nach belgien, mit noch zwei drei leuten und endlich den roadgap springen vor saisonende  habe evtl.(!!!!) sogar noch einen platz im auto frei....


----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin aktuell in Thüringen ... 1°C und Schneekraupeln ... hier ist die Bikesaison vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einstien (20. Oktober 2010)

******* ich wär mit nach Belgien gekommen aber mir wurde Heute mitgeteilt, das ich am Samstag Sonntag arbeiten muss. Naja kann man nix machen ich bin jung und brauche das Geld

Ich würde aber gerne bei der nächsten Tour mit fahren gucke jetzt öfters hier rein und wenn jemand fährt meld ich mich mal dann bei dem.


----------



## Cry_for_death (21. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es mit morgen aus? eventuell noch einen tag winterberg einschieben?  ich hab zeit und sogar nen auto


----------



## elmono (21. Oktober 2010)

Mh, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Asha'man (21. Oktober 2010)

Jemand Samstag Lust auf Filthys? Ich würde lieber mit den anderen am Sonntag, aber ich kann ned...


----------



## Der Boulder (21. Oktober 2010)

Hätte Samstag auch Lust mal die Filthys kennenlernen.
Fahrt Ihr denn auch wenn's naß ist? Is doch viel mit Holz oder?


----------



## Asha'man (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es aus Eimern regnen soll, fahre ich nicht.  Ansonsten ist mir das wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (21. Oktober 2010)

ach ärgerlich.... mein abendtermin wurde auf 5 uhr vorverlegt, da lohnt sich wibe nicht... denke ich bin morgen nur in krefeld


----------



## laultima83 (21. Oktober 2010)

Was gibts denn in krefeld ?


----------



## Oigi (22. Oktober 2010)

ne kleine enge DH-Strecke...mit Springbaeumen-die fiesen DInger die


----------



## Cry_for_death (22. Oktober 2010)

also ich find die geil, als neues highlight mit dem hip jump kurz vorm northshore  macht richtig fun! nur hab ich leider voll verschlafen grad xD


----------



## laultima83 (22. Oktober 2010)

He cool ist ja garnicht so weit weg  wo ist das denn in Krefeld und wie kommt man da am besten hin ?


----------



## einstien (23. Oktober 2010)

also ich würde gerne mal mit auf.so einem trail fahren nächste woche habe ich noch nix vor und hoffe das ich mit einem von eucn ne runde fahren kann


----------



## laultima83 (23. Oktober 2010)

Na mich würde mal interessieren wo der trail in Krefeld ist oder welche ihr in der nähe empfehlen könnt


----------



## einstien (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen ich habe mal ne frage ich habe heute so ca. um 18:00 jemanden mit ejnem schwarzen freerider auf dem mörsenbroicher weg gesehen. war das einer hier aus dem forum?


----------



## einstien (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde wollte mal fragen ob einer Lust hat Heute um 17:45 ne kleine Tour zu machen durch den Wald etc.?!


----------



## Drakush (25. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es samstag mit na tour hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einstien (25. Oktober 2010)

Komme gerne mit um wieviel Uhr und wo ist das ich kann erst ab 16 uhr muss arbeiten!!


----------



## Drakush (25. Oktober 2010)

Hast PN


----------



## Cry_for_death (26. Oktober 2010)

wo ist das video von belgien? oder ham wir zu sehr gestört?


----------



## Drakush (26. Oktober 2010)

nee. 

ich meine nicht in belgien  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

nein.ihr habt nicht gestört


----------



## Cry_for_death (27. Oktober 2010)

jo, das ist doch in grevenbroich auf der halde dein video... ich erfahr erst am freitag ob ich samstag zeit hab. wenn dann aber auch nachmittags. lust auf jeden fall


----------



## Drakush (27. Oktober 2010)

sage euch am freitag abend bescheid wann und wo


----------



## Elfchen (27. Oktober 2010)

Huhu *wink* wie siehts denn aus mit Samstag biken?? Hätt mal wieder Lust auf ein Ründchen  Also ohne Lift und ohne zwischendurch schieben zu müssen


----------



## Makke (27. Oktober 2010)

ich denke mal, das da was möglich ist ... kann ich aber erst Freitag entscheiden, aber eine nette Tour wäre mal wieder was ...


----------



## H-P (27. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Video Draki ...versuche am Samstag dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (27. Oktober 2010)

@Makke: wär mal lustig 
Meld Dich doch einfach wenns paßt.
LG Elfchen


----------



## Makke (27. Oktober 2010)

mach ich ... aber ich denke schon .... gibt es zeitliche Vorstellungen?


----------



## Oigi (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss am Sa mein Auto reparieren...das Thermostat haengt...dann kriegts auch gleich noch einen Ölwechsel


----------



## elmono (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder ne Runde in Ddorf mitfahren. Ausgerechnet diesen Samstag hätte ich sogar Zeit. Krieg aber Freitag frische Tinte und hab damit Schwitzverbot.


----------



## H-P (28. Oktober 2010)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ich muss am Sa mein Auto reparieren...das Thermostat haengt...dann kriegts auch gleich noch einen Ölwechsel


 
Das schaffst du doch locker bis 16 Uhr.


----------



## Elfchen (28. Oktober 2010)

@elmono: dasd Problem hat ich letzte Woche auch 
@Makke. Bissl ausschlafen wär schön. Alles ab 12 oder noch besser 13 ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. Oktober 2010)

Prinzipiell wären wir dabei. Mal sehen, wie es Anke bis dahin geht. Ansonsten möchte ich aber auch endlich wieder auf die Filthys mir das neue Zeug anschauen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Oktober 2010)

filthys ist super! der neue trail ist cool, kollege wär fast vom stepup gefallen, aber zum glück nur fast  wollte eventuell sonntag nochmal auf die filthys!


----------



## youcandoit (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr nix dagegen habt, wenn ich mich bei euch dran hänge am Samstag?
Ich komme aus Bedburg und bin Anfänger und neu hier sowohl im Forum als auch hier in der Gegend. Also Grevenbroich ist ja quasi ein Katzensprung entfernt. Alleine fahren ist öde auf die Dauer ;-)

Mfg Erik


----------



## Drakush (28. Oktober 2010)

jeder kann mit  

ich melde mich noch wann es los geht. wird aber nix vor 14/15 uhr


----------



## Oigi (28. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir faellt Sa biken und Auto reparieren flach..mache ne Samstagsschicht in der Firma...bastle das Auto dann naechsten Freitag ganz.


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2010)

so Kinners, wie isses nun mit morgen ... bin dabei, kleine bis mittlere lokale Runde ... 11:30 bei CS oder 12:00 Uhr an der Rennbahn (Parkplatz)


----------



## Asha'man (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann morgen nur bis ca. 17 Uhr. Muss spätestens 19 Uhr in Köln sein.

D.h. ne Runde Halde oder Grafenberg vorher wäre drin. Aber dann nicht zu spät los. Wollte Darius nicht zur Halde? Ich muss auch noch schauen, ob Anke sich nach biken fühlt. Wird langsam und endlich gesund, die Arme.


----------



## einstien (29. Oktober 2010)

mir ist das egal bin erst um 16 uhr bereit zu fahren kann dann dazu stoßen. sonst sonntag oder montag dann ist die zeit egal


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2010)

@Anke ... kann es sein, das Dein Pflegepersonal nicht so der Brüller ist  *malganzschnellinDeckunggeht*

Dannny und ich haben heute einen alten/neuen Trail wieder zum Leben erweckt ... der sollte morgen mal erstbefahren werden ...


----------



## laultima83 (29. Oktober 2010)

Na ich darf samstag bis 167 uhr arbeiten bis ich dann im wald bin ist es dunkel lohnt nicht............aber wer ist denn sonntag unterwegs oder hat lust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (29. Oktober 2010)

ich bin raus, fahr dann am sonntag nach malmedy


----------



## Elfchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey haben um 12 Wohnungsbesichtigung... vor 13:30 wird das nix. Das ist wohl allen zu spät?


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm ... ich schicke dir mal meine nummer, dann melde dich einfach wenn ihr/du startklar seit


----------



## einstien (29. Oktober 2010)

also würde mal gerne sonntag montag mit euch fahren wenn ihr lust habt wenn ja dann meldet euch hier fahr beide tage also sagt ne uhrzeit


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Oktober 2010)

einstien schrieb:


> also würde mal gerne sonntag montag mit euch fahren wenn ihr lust habt wenn ja dann meldet euch hier fahr beide tage also sagt ne uhrzeit



also sonntag früh wäre ich für eine runde grafenberger wald/erkrath zu
haben.ist zwar das erste mal seit vinschgau dass ich auf´s bike steige,aber das schaff ich schon noch.nur die trails
werden viiiiel zu kurz sein.


----------



## laultima83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also sonntag fahre ICH aufjedenfall mit meiner freundin vielleicht kann man sich  ja mal zusammentun  und ne runde drehen sie ist zwar nicht die schnellste falls jemand stört aber gibt sich mühe  und bisschen ängstlich noch aber das wird noch


----------



## einstien (30. Oktober 2010)

also mir ist das egal ich bin für alles zu hyben wäre super wenn ein erfahrener mit kommt wegen den trails sonst fahren wir nur die waldwege lang  (maile gerade mit meinem handy sorry fur fehler)


----------



## tdn8 (30. Oktober 2010)

@ Makke: *hehe* Des war 'ne gemeine Grippe-Seuche, bin sie auch noch nicht völlig los. Das Pflegepersonal, so weit ich es mitbekommen habe, war  ...hat mich sogar davon überzeugt, daß erste Mal seit Jahren 'nen Job abzusagen!


----------



## youcandoit (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, hier scheint es wohl mehrere Gruppen zu geben.. wie war das denn mit den Leuten die am Samstag Nachmittag auf der Halde fahren wollten?
Steht das noch? Wo genau und wann ist Treffpunkt?

Gruß, Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Was soll eigentlich die Halde sein und wo ?


----------



## Cry_for_death (30. Oktober 2010)

die halde steht in grevenbroich und istn stufenförmig angelegte halde angelegt aus dem boden der durch die industrie da hinten abgetragen wurde. ist schon relativ groß´das dingen


----------



## laultima83 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich gut an lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren ? Alos auch die umgebung da man da mal was rumheizen kann ? Gibts ne adresse irgednwie daszu ?


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2010)

@laultima: Schau dir doch mal das Video von Drakush weiter oben an.
@Makke: Das Pflegepersonal hat sich allergrößte Mühe gegeben. Hat nur alles nicht gefruchtet. 

Ich bin raus heute.


----------



## Cry_for_death (30. Oktober 2010)

alleine fahren lohnt da nicht... verirrst du dich nur, sieht nämlich alles gleich aus  frag am besten drakush


----------



## H-P (30. Oktober 2010)

youcandoit schrieb:


> Hmm, hier scheint es wohl mehrere Gruppen zu geben.. wie war das denn mit den Leuten die am Samstag Nachmittag auf der Halde fahren wollten?
> Steht das noch? Wo genau und wann ist Treffpunkt?
> 
> Gruß, Erik



Hallo Erik, schlafstörungen.

Jo, ist im Moment etwas verwirrend. Wenn sich ein paar Leute finden, würde ich eventuell heute Nachmittag noch eine Runde drehen...so gegen 16 Uhr, wenn ich es schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einstien (31. Oktober 2010)

möchte heute jemand ne runde drehen auch wenn das wetter etwas nass ist. ich fahr heute mittag etwas in den wald. wenn sich jemand dazu anschliesst gerne.


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2010)

sitze im Büro ... bin da leider raus.


----------



## einstien (31. Oktober 2010)

so ich bin von meinem ausflug zurück und was soll ich sagen die gute nachricht zuerst ich habe mir nix gebrochen  die schlechte der fõrster und die netten fußgãnger haben viele trailabschnitte mit ganz dicken und vielen baumstämmen dekoriert so das ich heute einmal richtig übers bike geflogen bin.so werde jetzt gleich wieder in den wald gehen und diesen ganzen misst zur seite räumen. also passt auf fals ihr eure lieblingstour macht nicht das nette geschenke auf stm weg verteilt sind.


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2010)

das kennen wir doch ... ist doch ständig das selbe hier ... Bunnyhop üben und lächeln


----------



## einstien (31. Oktober 2010)

ja so einfach war das nicht beim sprung hab erst gesehen das da stämme liegen am apperwald bei der ausfahrt zum polzeiverein das die bei der lande position 3 stämme hin gelegt haben nach einander da war nix mit hop drüber. aber egal hbe sie bei seite getan. 
ist eoner morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2010)

wenn dann abends ... muss morgen früh arbeiten ... 

... was für ein Sonnenuntergang ...


----------



## einstien (31. Oktober 2010)

mir ist das egal hab mirgen frei kann mich nach dir richten mdld dich sag ne zeit


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2010)

ich kann das erst morgen im Laufe des Tages final entscheiden ...


----------



## youcandoit (31. Oktober 2010)

Hall0,
hatte tatsächlich Schlafstörungen wegen Zeitumstellung und so ;-)

Ich hatte am Samstag auc was zu tun und das hat etwas länger gedauert. Wie siehts denn mit Montag aus? Das Wetter ist ja noch angenehm mild.

Gruß, Erik


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Oktober 2010)

youcandoit schrieb:


> Hall0,
> hatte tatsächlich Schlafstörungen wegen Zeitumstellung und so ;-)
> 
> Ich hatte am Samstag auc was zu tun und das hat etwas länger gedauert. Wie siehts denn mit Montag aus? Das Wetter ist ja noch angenehm mild.
> ...



dann lasst uns doch morgen um 11.30 uhr am staufenplatz treffen und 
richtung erkrath fahren.war ich schon monate nich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youcandoit (1. November 2010)

Kannst du mir bitte genau erklären wo der Staufenplatz ist?
Am besten was ich ins Navi eingeben kann ;-)

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Makke (1. November 2010)

einfach Staufenplatz ins Navi eingeben ... LINK


----------



## youcandoit (1. November 2010)

Oje, dat is ja in Düsseldorf;-) 
Da muss ich passen, das ist mir für heute zu weit. ICh krieg mein Radel nicht ins Auto, habe nämlich meinen Kombi gerade verliehen.

Fährt heute vielleicht jemand im Raum Grevenbroich? Da komm ich ja nich gut mitm Rad hin.

Gruß, Erik


----------



## natureboy79 (1. November 2010)

nee,extra aus grevenbroich,dat lohnt nich.also kommt jetzt keener,dann fahr ich direkt von mir aus ne runde.


----------



## natureboy79 (1. November 2010)

so juan,wie du gesehen hast,gibts hier in düsseldorf net so viel.
hier der link wegen der lampe:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

und hier die lenkerversion:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

damit bist du für die nacht gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## einstien (1. November 2010)

super vielen dank. werde mir die lampe zulegen sonst sehe ich ja nicht wo ich hin falle . danke nochmal das du mich mit genommen hast hoffe können das wiederholen


----------



## Makke (1. November 2010)

für das Geld bekommt man keine bessere Lampe ... 
TIP: Nach erhalt aufschrauben und prüfen, ob genug Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Star ist ... sonst besteht die Gefahr, das das Ding verglüht


----------



## Asha'man (1. November 2010)

Ich habe noch eine Mini-Taschenlampe von MTE mit SSC-P7 (gleiche LED, wie in der Tesla mit 4 Emmittern auf einem Chip). Irre Hell fÃ¼r die GrÃ¶Ãe. Hersteller schreibt 900 Lumen. Betrieben mit 16550 Akkus/Batterien. 

Sollte eigentlich meine Helmlampe werden. Aber jetzt probiere ich was anderes.

DafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich gerne noch 35â¬. Ist quasi unbenutzt.

Dann gibts noch einen solchen "Scheinwerfer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 der zu viel ist. Der VerkÃ¤ufer im Radfieber in KÃ¶ln sagt: "Meine absolute Lieblingslampe, tolles Ding. Leicht, Akkus halten ewig und 5 LEDs."
Leicht und lange Akkulaufzeit kann ich bestÃ¤tigen. Ansonsten reicht das Ding gerade um gesehen zu werden. FÃ¼r dieses edle StÃ¼ck hÃ¤tte ich gerne ein alkoholfreies Weizenbier.


----------



## Makke (1. November 2010)

hab ne umgebaute Sigma Power Black LED abzugeben ... anstatt 90 Lumen hat diese 230 ... Preis nach Absprache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (2. November 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Mini-Taschenlampe von MTE mit SSC-P7 (gleiche LED, wie in der Tesla mit 4 Emmittern auf einem Chip). Irre Hell für die Größe. Hersteller schreibt 900 Lumen. Betrieben mit 16550 Akkus/Batterien.
> 
> Sollte eigentlich meine Helmlampe werden. Aber jetzt probiere ich was anderes.
> 
> ...



siet echt gut aus das lämpchen und bringt auch anscheinend ne gute leistung


----------



## Drakush (2. November 2010)

Thomas und Markus nehm euch die dinger bestimmt ab


----------



## Asha'man (2. November 2010)

Sonderangebot: Beide Lampen zusammen fÃ¼r KÃ¤ufer deren Vornamen mit D anfÃ¤ngt und mit arius endet gibts fÃ¼r 30â¬.


----------



## Makke (2. November 2010)

@Darius ... tausche gegen den DHX


----------



## Drakush (3. November 2010)

mach das mit meiner frau 


nee in ernst.wenn du ihn willst,schick mir ne pn und wir regeln das irgendwie 


tommy  schau sie mir die tage an


----------



## Makke (3. November 2010)

wir sollten uns eh mal treffen ... Stick und so ... 
Dann können wir das bei nem Bierchen bequatschen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. November 2010)

@Drakush: Bring deinen Ausweis mit.


----------



## Drakush (3. November 2010)

ok jungs


----------



## laultima83 (3. November 2010)

Wieso ist er so jung oder sieht er nur so aus ?


----------



## Asha'man (3. November 2010)

Ne, wenn er für den Sonderrabatt in Frage kommt, brauche ich den Ausweis, um prüfen zu können, ob er auch alle Bedingungen erfüllt.


----------



## Drakush (3. November 2010)

der sieht so jung aus verdammt!


----------



## Oigi (4. November 2010)

Hab hier nen netten kleinen Artikel ueber Diddie gefunden...

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,725930,00.html


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Joa hat zwar jetzt nichts direkt mit düsseldorf zu tun aber netter bricht


----------



## Drakush (4. November 2010)

das ist hier latte  

alle wollen diddie


----------



## laultima83 (4. November 2010)

Ja der soll mal nen trail in den aaperwald bauen


----------



## Drakush (5. November 2010)

im flachland baut er nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (5. November 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> im flachland baut er nicht




ach was aaperwald ist hochgebirge  der soll sich mal nicht so anstellen


----------



## Makke (7. November 2010)

fährt jemand morgen Vormittag ne Runde? Wo und was ist mir so ziemlich egal ...


----------



## elmono (7. November 2010)

Ich brauch morgen doch mal etwas Regeneration, hätte aber auch noch Dienstag frei.


----------



## githriz (7. November 2010)

Ich hab morgen Zeit. Wenn du Lust hast, könnten wir in Gräfrath fahren.


----------



## Airhaenz (7. November 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> fährt jemand morgen Vormittag ne Runde? Wo und was ist mir so ziemlich egal ...



und ich hab schon wieder ne bekackte Erkältung. Wenn das soweiter geht kann ich meine neu angeschafte Lampe gar nicht vorm Frühjahr, wo ich sie nicht mehr brauche, nightriden..


----------



## Makke (7. November 2010)

wäre ne Option ... wann und wo?


----------



## githriz (7. November 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> wäre ne Option ... wann und wo?



An der Fauna, 10 Uhr? 
Ich bin aber auch offen für was anderes, z.B. Bremsenfeld.
Hab gerade noch die fetten Dualply drauf, deswegen ist es bei mir auf den Geraden und Berghoch eher gemütlich.


----------



## JaSon78 (7. November 2010)

Nabend Gemeinde!

Momentan legt ein ********* Bäume quer über den Trail mit den mehreren Kurven im Bereich Rochusclub - Schöne Aussicht (siehe Anhänge).

Bin über die Kante gesprungen und hab dann gemerkt, dass ich in den Baumstämmen lande. Fazit: 4. und 5. Rippe rechts glatt gebrochen.
Ansonsten echt gut abgerollt und noch verdammt gut aus der Nummer rausgekommen.

Passt auf im Wald.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## natureboy79 (7. November 2010)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde!
> 
> Momentan legt ein ********* Bäume quer über den Trail mit den mehreren Kurven im Bereich Rochusclub - Schöne Aussicht (siehe Anhänge).
> 
> ...



hat da nicht letzte woche schon der juan drüber geschrieben,das da ne menge zeugs rumliegt.
gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. November 2010)

@githriz ... gib mir mal ne Adresse ... und gegen bergauf gemütlich hab ich nichts.

@JaSon78 ... was für ein Mist ... gute Besserung. Desswegen immer erst schaun, dann fahren


----------



## laultima83 (7. November 2010)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Nabend Gemeinde!
> 
> Momentan legt ein ********* Bäume quer über den Trail mit den mehreren Kurven im Bereich Rochusclub - Schöne Aussicht (siehe Anhänge).
> 
> ...



gute besserung

ja momentan ist echt krass überall liegen baume rum letzens habe ich 4stück alle 10 menter wegräumen müssen

wenn ich mal einen dabei erwische dann....


----------



## Makke (8. November 2010)

so ... 11:00 Uhr an der Fauna ... bis gleich.

Noch was fürs FrühStüXXXsfernsehen:  http://www.youtube.com/user/githriz#p/a/f/0/2_bZCv79VDI


----------



## githriz (8. November 2010)

Ups, du hast mich gegoogelt... Wie schamlos 
Die R1 Werbung funktioniert aber immer noch bei mir, da bekomme ich glatt Lust auf ne Runde.


----------



## Asha'man (8. November 2010)

Die Leute denken nicht eine Sekunde darüber nach, dass sie jemanden damit schwer verletzen können. Jetzt ist es mal wieder passiert. 

Gute Besserung, Jason!  Echt blöd.


----------



## JaSon78 (8. November 2010)

@JaSon78Desswegen immer erst schaun, dann fahren[/QUOTE]

Also bei unserem letzten gemeinsamen Nightride bist Du auch fröhlich und spontan über dieselbe Kuppe gehüpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. November 2010)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> @JaSon78Desswegen immer erst schaun, dann fahren
> Also bei unserem letzten gemeinsamen Nightride bist Du auch fröhlich und spontan über dieselbe Kuppe gehüpft



Hast ja recht, halte mich ja auch nicht immer an meine "Vorsätze" ... Dir auf alle Fälle erst mal schnellste Genesung!!!

@githriz ... war doch eine richtig schöne Runde gestern ... 900hm auf 25km und 5kg Zusatzgewicht durch Matsche


----------



## einstien (9. November 2010)

ja das war die stelle die ich letzte woche gefahren bin. hatte sie dann frei geräumtaber wie es aussieht haben sie die wieder zu gebaut. ich wünsch die auch gute besserung hoffe du regenerierst dich schnell.


----------



## laultima83 (9. November 2010)

Wer hat denn lust Freitag bisschen biken zu gehen so gegen mittag ?


----------



## laultima83 (10. November 2010)

Irgendjemand lust Freitag ??


----------



## Makke (10. November 2010)

Freitag kann ich nicht ...


----------



## natureboy79 (10. November 2010)

wochenende 18 grad regen.
lieber 3 grad und trocken.wann wird es endlich winter?


----------



## laultima83 (10. November 2010)

Ach was winter das macht den regen auch nicht weg ^^ dann gibts nur schnee......es soll einfach aufhören zu regnen


----------



## Airhaenz (12. November 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> So die kleine Rheinländer Fraktion von 6 Recken und Reckinnen ist wohlauf (so ziemlich) zurrück. Zum Beweis dass wir nicht nur Gegrillt und am Pool gelegen haben, hier mal zwei Beweisbilder..
> 
> Johni geht steil:
> 
> KingGuido rippt:


Nachdem dieses Jahr für einige Lago-Nobs einfahren auf den Gardasee Klasikern angesagt war, sammel ich schon mal Lago Projekte fürs nächste Jahr: Heiopei ich setze auf Dich


----------



## Makke (12. November 2010)

schickes filmchen .... war noch nie am Gardasee zum Biken ..


----------



## Airhaenz (12. November 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> schickes filmchen .... war noch nie am Gardasee zum Biken ..



dann musst du nächstes Jahr mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (12. November 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Nachdem dieses Jahr für einige Lago-Nobs einfahren auf den Gardasee Klasikern angesagt war, sammel ich schon mal Lago Projekte fürs nächste Jahr: Heiopei ich setze auf Dich




da bekommt man direkt lust......


----------



## elmono (13. November 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> dann musst du nächstes Jahr mit!!



Da würde ich mich wohl auch anschliessen müssen.


----------



## laultima83 (14. November 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich wohl auch anschliessen müssen.




lust hätte ich auch


----------



## natureboy79 (14. November 2010)

laultima83 schrieb:


> lust hätte ich auch



dito


----------



## Airhaenz (14. November 2010)

Mal schaun was der nächste Herbst bringt. Dann ständ die jährliche Tour wieder an.
Wobei Mr. Lügenmaul fährt oft auch im Mai


----------



## laultima83 (14. November 2010)

was kostet das denn so round about ?


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2010)

wie sieht es aus, mit morgen oder Dienstag ne Runde fahren.
Makke, wie schaut`s bei Dir aus?
Soll ja angeblich nicht regnen.


----------



## githriz (14. November 2010)

Was steht denn an?
Wenn mein gemütliches Bergauf-Tempo nicht stört, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## Makke (14. November 2010)

mal sehen ... evt Dienstag ne Rheinrunde, will Mittwoch wieder Klettern ... 
Freitag könnte man dann wieder was etwas ausführlicheres machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. November 2010)

sorry, für heute bin ich raus, da ich eine fette Augenentzündung habe
vielleicht morgen, mal sehen wie es dem Auge geht


----------



## einstien (19. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich bin gerade am umziehen und habe keine Zeit mal ne Runde zu drehen  . Weiß einer ob er Sonntag früh ne Runde dreht würde dann mit kommen.


----------



## laultima83 (19. November 2010)

Was heisst denn Sonntag früh ?


----------



## Makke (19. November 2010)

muss am WE arbeiten ... nix Biken


----------



## Makke (1. Dezember 2010)

*X-Mas-Glühwein und Cocktail schlürfen!!!

Am kommenden Montag dem 06.12. werden wir uns in der Altstadt zum jährlichen X-Mas-Glühen treffen. Erst ein/zwei Glühwein ... ne Pizza und dann ab in die Welt der Cocktails ... 
Uhrzeit stimmen wir noch ab.
*


----------



## Der Boulder (1. Dezember 2010)

Au ja, gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (1. Dezember 2010)

War gerade Biken, wat war das kalt und schön ;-)


----------



## Johni (4. Dezember 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> War gerade Biken, wat war das kalt und schön ;-)



Wir haben heute das gute Wetter für eine klasse Glüdertour genutzt. 
Ganz entspannt hoch und runter dann richtig  krachen lassen. 








Ist schon erstaunlich, was der SwampThing mit niedrigem Luftdruck auf festem Schnee für Grip aufbaut. 

Johni


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Dezember 2010)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=162

hot oder schrott?


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich so auf Tour im Schnee gefreut und bin mal wieder erkältet. Keine Ahnung, was dieses Jahr los ist. Werde sonst nie krank...

@Natureboy: Sieht nach nem brauchbaren Vierglenker aus. YT hat ja einen recht brauchbaren Ruf und die Preise sind unschlagbar. Mir persönlich sind die Räder von denen zu bunt, aber bei den Preisen würde mich das auch nicht stören und das Wicked geht ja noch. Wie gut das Ding funktioniert --> keine Ahnung.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Dezember 2010)

mal kucken wie das noton wird.


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2010)

Vermutlich so: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=154

Aber nicht weiter geben. Die Seite ist noch geheim.


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Dezember 2010)

Johni schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das gute Wetter für eine klasse Glüdertour genutzt.
> Ganz entspannt hoch und runter dann richtig  krachen lassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Mann könnte meinen du bist auf der GSXR auf dem Ring unterwegs

Ich hock hier in Spanien fest..zum Glück ist mein Inspired noch hier, geh jetzt nen bissel Mcaskylen üben


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2010)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=162
> 
> hot oder schrott?



ist sicherlich keine Fehlinvestition, den YT hat eine Top Austattung und einen guten Service .... und bis jetzt war keines der Bikes von denen schlecht ...


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2010)

Darüber können wir ja morgen bei Glühwein und Cocktail referrieren!

Treffpunkt zum morgigen Fun-Riders Weihnachtsglühen ist 19:30 im Innenhof des Wilhelm Marx Hauses.
Breitestr. / Ecke Grabenstraße ist direkt ein Glühweinstand bei "Jades" 

Von dort gehts dann weiter zum kurzen Pizza abgreifen...

ab ca. 20:30 sind wir dann im Cubanitos!


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2010)

hoffe das Wetter spielt mit ... dann bis morgen ...


----------



## tdn8 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist des Cubanitos der gleiche Cocktailladen wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2010)

jepp!


----------



## Der Boulder (6. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei, bis heut abend.
Michael


----------



## Frog (6. Dezember 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Darüber können wir ja morgen bei Glühwein und Cocktail referrieren!
> 
> Treffpunkt zum morgigen Fun-Riders Weihnachtsglühen ist 19:30 im Innenhof des Wilhelm Marx Hauses.
> Breitestr. / Ecke Grabenstraße ist direkt ein Glühweinstand bei "Jades"
> ...





bin dabei!


----------



## elmono (6. Dezember 2010)

Würde auch gern mal wieder Hallo sagen, aber da morgen ein netter geschäftlicher Trip ansteht, werde ich wohl den Abend im Büro verbringen.


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2010)

so Kinners ... dann bis gleich ...


----------



## S.F. (7. Dezember 2010)

Tsssssssssallegudnachhausgekommen?

Fein wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nach anfänglichen Loalitätenschwierigkeiten wurde es doch ein ganz netter Abend!!!!


----------



## Der Boulder (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2010)

jo war ein schöner Abend!


----------



## Airhaenz (7. Dezember 2010)

So hab gerade erstmal 3 Wochen British Columbia für 2011 gebucht. Man braucht Ziele.. ;-)


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2010)

Häää was ???? ... hoffe Du hast Platz für mehrere Leute berücksichtigt ...

überlege gerade, ob ich nicht heute Abend ne kleine Rheinrunde drehen sollte ... irgendwie muss man den Schnee doch mal nutzen ... GraWa wäre aber auch ne Option ...


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Dezember 2010)

Och BC ist ja groß und dünn besiedelt;-)


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2010)

... och war das schön gerade ... der frische Schnee und  keine Menschen ... 2,5 Stunden frische Luft ...


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Dezember 2010)

Will morgen zu den Filthys - soll laut Styles schneefrei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mex4711 (16. Dezember 2010)

GraWa im Schnee ist echt ne Idee... Werd ich mir morgen mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben.
Canyon Torque Kettenführung:

http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z10_01


----------



## JaSon78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben.
> Canyon Torque Kettenführung:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z10_01



Guter Tipp!
Ist mir allerdings noch nicht klar, wie das Teil bei den 08er-Modellen mit der E-Type-Platte und ohne ISCG montiert werden sollte. . .für ne Adapterplatte hab ich keinen Platz mehr - sprich Spacer kann ich nicht rausnehmen. 
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (24. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest und ein paar Tage der Entspannung !!!


----------



## Asha'man (25. Dezember 2010)

Von mir auch! 

Wir muessten den Thread hier mal etwas wiederbeleben denke ich.


----------



## tdn8 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Dezember 2010)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Von mir auch!
> 
> Wir muessten den Thread hier mal etwas wiederbeleben denke ich.



Ja genau!

Fette Beute und ein rutschiges Neues, wünsch ich euch allen!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## S.F. (26. Dezember 2010)

rutschig war´s schon!!! 

Fette Beute... naja, wir haben diesen ganzen Wahnsinn abgeschafft... 
Dafür gab´s heute eine feine Langlaufrunde am Rhein! Zur Entspannung..... dachte ich so.... 

bööööööser Fehler! 


Wünsche euch was!!!


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey, auch von mir frohe weihnachten  

wollte gleich eine runde drehen. falls noch jemand lust hat einfach melden


----------



## Mex4711 (28. Dezember 2010)

ich schließ mich an, frohe Weihnachten.

will auch biken, muss aber leider arbeiten....
hoffe mal auf donnerstag morgen wenn das Wetter bissel mitspielt (kein Schneefall) gehts noch ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr in den GraWa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (29. Dezember 2010)

wie viel uhr wolltest du los? evtl. kann man ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Mex4711 (30. Dezember 2010)

ah mist, leider nicht noch mal hier geschaut....

war gesteren abend mal die erste Nachtfahrt machen und heute morgen dann um 09:00 ne kurze runde, aber nur um das bike durchzuchecken...

die gelegenheit wird sich hoffentlich noch mal ergeben


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2011)

Huaaaaaaa.....gääääähn..... Moin zusammen!!!! 
Bin erst seit 2 1/2h wach 

Na, alle gut in´s neue Jahr gerutscht???


Euch allen ein tolles und gesundes Jahr 2011!!!

Happy Trails!!!


----------



## Mex4711 (4. Januar 2011)

jo, genau, frohes Neues.

So, sitz noch bis ca. 13:00 uhr hier im Nachtdienst fest, dann ab nach Hause und so gegen 15:00 uhr ab zum GraWa...


----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2011)

würd auch gern mal wieder fahren ... aber heute ict schlecht und ab Morgen kommt Schei$$wetter ...


----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2011)

hab doch noch was Zeit heute, für 1 bis 1,5 Stunden ... 15:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz?


----------



## Surfmoe (4. Januar 2011)

Ist der Wald fahrbar? Will in den nächsten Tagen auch wieder los, aber außerhalb der Stadt ists ja noch ziemlich vereist (macht auch Spaß, nur irgendwie sooo anstrengend).


----------



## Mex4711 (4. Januar 2011)

ist zwar bissel anspruchvoller als sonst, aber durchaus fahrbar... kommt auch bissel auf deine Pellen an...Wo bei ich sagen muss, dass ich da ohnr Prpbleme auch ohne Spikes unterwegs bin


----------



## kube (4. Januar 2011)

Heute gings sehr gut, waren zwar einige Stellen vereist aber es hielt sich in Grenzen, Schnee war auch überwiegend griffig. Denke mal wenns die Tage wärmer wird dann gehts auch auf matschigem Schnee nicht mehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2011)

der Wald war super heute ... guter Grip und jede Menge neue (wenn ach nur temporere) Kicker in den Abfahrten ...
Ich denke wir haben uns heute alle im Wald verpasst ...

@Kube ... welche Größe ist Dein V.SX?


----------



## kube (4. Januar 2011)

Das ist L weil ich auch sehr gross bin 1,97m


----------



## Cry_for_death (4. Januar 2011)

war auch noch für ne stunde ab 4 unterwegs aber dann wurds so schnell dunkel


----------



## Mex4711 (5. Januar 2011)

bin an einigen bikern vorbeigekommen, war teilweis egut was los... vorallem im Aaperwald


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2011)

hab immer nur Spuren gesehen ... aber keine Biker ...
Das Wetter heute ist auch besser als angekündigt ( ... bis jetzt)


----------



## Mex4711 (9. Januar 2011)

war einer gestern oder heute schon im GraWa? was hat die schneeschmelze da gemacht? kann man fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (9. Januar 2011)

An Aussie Winters Day- HD-DH


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/152189/


----------



## Cry_for_death (9. Januar 2011)

schönes video. das möchte man jetzt auch haben 

aber mal so richtig schön im regenanzug durch die matsche brettern ist ja auch ziemlich geil 

vorausgesetzt man ist gesund


----------



## Mex4711 (9. Januar 2011)

war dann heute doch noch mal mit nem Kumpel im Wald. is ne ganz schöne Schlammschlecht.. aber geil wars!


----------



## elmono (12. Januar 2011)

Zwar ziemlich Offtopic, aber ein paar von euch waren ja auch schon öfters da, und offizielle Infos/Tipps im Netz beziehen sich vielfach auf die Lycra Fraktion: Ich fahre im Juni wohl endlich mal zum Gardasee, und könnte eben ein paar Tipps gebrauchen. Gerne auch per PN (Hagen, Jochen, Stefan, Ralf & Co.?)

Danke!


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Januar 2011)

Hi Jan,

gute Wahl. Du brauchst ein Rad mit dem du Hochtreten kannst, ein Rücklicht für die Tunnels mit Auto, und einen Durschlagfesten Hinterreifen.
Unterkunft bietet sich beim erstenmal Torbole-Riva an.
Ich sag es mal ganz einfach Touren stehen alle im Moser. Etwas übersichtlicher 2 Freeride-ausgaben. Da steht alles drin von Enduro-Freeride bis Hardcore-Vertride 

In einer stehen die Top5 Evergreens drin(mein Ranking Enduro-Freeride):
- 601 ( der untere 601 teil gehört auch zu meinen Favorites. Parallel verlaufen der oft damit verwechselte leichterer 632 und Senterio della Pace im oberen Teil mit heftigen Schlüsselstellen, abwechslungsreich auch Geschichtsmäßig)
- Brione (Nord und Süd Abfahrten sind beide Top, wenn auch illegal)
- Pinaura (gut zum einrollen, unten sind die Höhlen etwas schwer zu finden bringen aber besonderen Flair)
- Tremalzo (Vom Gipfel bis zum Passo Nota ein Don't do it für mich. Ab da sehr schöne Strecke, viele Alternativen. Ab Passo Rocheta mein absoluter Lieblingstrail 422 bis zum Seeufer, Ponal nur öfters kurz queren)
- Dosso de Roverie (bin ich lang nicht mehr gefahren, fand ich damals aber auch sehr nett gut zum einrollen)

In der zweiten älteren:

- Dalco 112 (Fand ich 2005 hammergeil. Ist nach einem schweren Unwetterjahr aber mit üblen Errosionsrinnen verunstaltet, der Einstieg über 102 ist immernoch nett, wird aber auch von Jahr zu Jahr von Bikern mehr errodiert
-Dalco 111 (eh eine Geröllhalde, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht, empfehle Abfahrt von Dalco über den Steinbruch, den Moser als Abkürzungs Auffahrt von Vesio empfiehlt und dann Valle Pura)
- New Tremalzo (ganz OK. Uphill zu mühsam, wenn Shutteln)
- So ein paar Kill me Thrill me Dinger bei Vesio ( nicht im Moser)

Außerdem Lieb ich die Bocca Fobbia Tour ähnlich wie sie auf der Trailhunter Gardasee DVD gezeigt ist(kann man sich auch aus dem Moser basteln)


----------



## elmono (13. Januar 2011)

Hey Jochen, danke für die Tourentipps und vor allem die Einschätzung. Finde es hilfreich von jemandem zu lesen, dessen fahrtechnisches Vermögen man kennt und schätzt. 

Moser ist vorhanden (bei einem Kumpel, noch die Erstausgabe ) und Navi hab ich mittlerweile auch. Dann steht dem ja nichts mehr im Weg, und für eine Woche (mit Familie) sind das ja locker genug Touren.

Reifen muss ich echt noch mal gucken, vermutlich aber die guten alten Minion F vorn und hinten, und eine GoPro wollte ich evtl. auch noch besorgen.


----------



## Asha'man (13. Januar 2011)

@elmono: Schau hier mal: http://www.marvgolden.com Da habe ich meine im Dezember bestellt. Selbst mit Verzollung deutlich günstiger, als in D.


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Leutz,
da ich eben mein neues Bike bestellt habe, dachte mir ich melde mich mal wieder von den Toten zurück. Mir geht es in HL soweit ganz gut und ab nächster Woche werde ich zum Luftretter a la "The Guardian" ausgebildet und wenn mir das folgende Bike geliefert wird, geht's mir richtig gut.

Rahmen:
V.SX, Black Metallic, Silver / Gold, M

Gabel:
Fox 36 RLC Talas FIT 

Dämpfer:
Fox RP23 Boost Valve 

Laufrad:
Crank Brothers Iodin AM 

Reifen:
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 

Bremsen:
Formula The One, Vorderrad: 203mm, Hinterrad 203mm 

Cockpit:
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau: Syntace Force 149, Griffe: Clamp On, Steuersatz: FSA Xtreme Pro 

Sattel:
Selle Italia SLR 

Sattelstütze:
Rock Shox Reverb 

Antrieb:
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR, Zahnkranz: Shimano XTR 11-36 10-fach, Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, Umwerfer: Shimano XTR, Kurbel: Shimano XTR, Kettenblätter: 42/32/24, Kette: Shimano XTR 

Pedale:
Sixpack - Icon Titan -MG- Plattform-Pedale

Ihr könnt ja aml euro Kommentare lassen.

MFG Philip


----------



## Makke (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Philip,

gute Wahl ... liebäugel ja auch schon geraume Zeit mit nem Votec ...


----------



## akami (14. Januar 2011)

Ja ich habe auch lange gesucht, geliebäugelt und verglichen und nach Monaten der Suche, gibt es für mich Preis/Leistungs/Optisch gesehen nur das V.SX. Alles andere hatte die falsche Ausstattung, sah kacke aus oder war schlichtweg zu teuer. Ich denke mal damit werde ich glücklich. 
Ende Februar, Anfang März soll es da sein, habe noch ein paar Sonderwünsche gestellt, das dauert dann halt aber ich werde Bericht erstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (14. Januar 2011)

Geht irgendwer am Wochenende auf Halden, Filthys oder im Bergischen biken??
Bin zwar (mal wieder) etwas Erkältet aber Lust hät ich schon..


----------



## Deep (14. Januar 2011)

Hi,

bin dabei! Muss nur schauen wie ich das mit dem Lenken mache.

Grüße


----------



## Makke (14. Januar 2011)

aha ... was haste gemacht ...

Am Sonntag hätte ich durchaus etwas Zeit ... ne Tour wäre mir aber lieber als Bikepark ....


----------



## kube (14. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott wie haste das denn gemacht?


----------



## tdn8 (14. Januar 2011)

@Harry: Aaaaaaber das ist nicht dein ernst, damit fahren zu wollen?! 

Also ich würd auch gern mitkommen! *schwupp sind alle Jungs wieder verhindert*  Hab nämlich spontan wieder frei. Leider... das wär nämlich 'nen genialer Job gewesen.


----------



## Prolux (14. Januar 2011)

Sonntag geht nicht, aber wenn es das Wetter erlaubt dann würde ich morgen fahren wollen.


----------



## Deep (14. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem fahren war natürlich ein Scherz. 
Hatte letzte Woche in der Schweiz einen kleinen Skiunfall und bin so blöd auf den Skistöcken gelandet, dass ich mir an beiden Daumen die unularen Seitenbänder samt Knochen abgerissen hab. Heißt wohl Skidaumen. Die Hand in blau musste auch noch operiert werden. Damit ist die Freeridesaison auf zwei Brettern schon wieder gelaufen. Aber bei der momentanen Schhneelage in den Bergen ist es eh egal. 

Dauert leider auch noch ein paar Wochen bis ich wieder aufs Bike kann.


----------



## Asha'man (14. Januar 2011)

@Deep: Mit zwei kaputten Daumen kann man nicht viel anstellen, oder? Sieht böse aus. Gute Besserung!


----------



## tdn8 (14. Januar 2011)

@ Harry: Och männo, gleich beide Daumen.  Die rote Einfärbung lies 'ne OP schon erahnen...  Ach Schei...e, gute Besserung!!

Ich kann Sonntag doch nicht, hab 'nen Termin vergessen.  Muß das Alter sein. *haaahaaa*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Januar 2011)

schalten ohne Daumen geht nich von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## Deep (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Jetzt merkt man erst wie wichtig die Daumen sind. Hätten die beide Hände operiert, dann hätte ich mir nen Pflegedienst bestellen müssen.


----------



## elmono (14. Januar 2011)

Oh wei. Gute Besserung!

Ich würde mich ggf. Sonntag anschliessen.


----------



## Makke (14. Januar 2011)

muss morgen bis min Mittag schalfen .... 
hat jemand handfeste Vorschläge für Sonntag:

@Danny ... wann muss das Waschmoster runter?


----------



## Prolux (15. Januar 2011)

Sonntag spät-nachmittags-abends
hast Du Nachtschicht Sonntag ?


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2011)

neee ... für mich ist Wochenende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2011)

@harry: gute Besserung! Gut dass ich beim boarden keine Stöcke brauche... 

tdn8: alter... janeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tdn8 (19. Januar 2011)

*hehe* Mir fällt momentan einfach keine passendere Ausrede ein.


----------



## S.F. (20. Januar 2011)

Parkinheimer?????


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiaQgP_ysWw"]YouTube        - Wake the Promenade - Hochwasser DÃ¼sseldorf - 5Â°C[/nomedia]

Jungs, wer wars????

Witzige Sache!


----------



## Cry_for_death (23. Januar 2011)

wie geil xD ne richtig geile aktion! 
Gleich wer im wald? so gegen 15uhr mit regencape?


----------



## akami (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

wir Lübecker starten auch gleich mal 'ne Runde aber ich glaube kaum, dass es wie bei euch sein wird. - Vermisse die Runden mit euch!


----------



## ThugLine25 (30. Januar 2011)

hi! grüße aus neuss!
ich würd mich gern anschließen wenn die möglichkeit besteht!



schönes wochenende!

ride or die!


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

wenn das Wetter wieder stabiler wird, wird auch wieder mehr gefahren ... 
Woher aus Neuss kommst Du ... und was fährst Du ( ... es ist nicht die Bikemarke gemeint)


----------



## ThugLine25 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich komme aus Grimlinghausen! freut mich das so schnell jemand antwortet! Ich fahre leichte Freeride/Dino Trails! Aber strecken bis 100km mitm Rennesel fahre ich auch! Night-Rides mit guter beleuchtung liegen mir nahe! Skateboard begeistert bin ich auch noch!


ich fahre täglich 15-30km, solange es nicht in strömen regnet und die beine es mitmachen xD 
mein bike wird diese woche umgerüstet neue gabel,pedale,schaltung,und hinterfelge! dan kann die saison auch schon kommen! 

Ride or Die!


----------



## Makke (31. Januar 2011)

Dann bist Du nicht der Richtige für uns ... Du bist zu fit 

Dann verfolge das hier weiter ... ich denke in Kürze wird hier wieder mehr los sein. Ansonsten findet man uns auch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThugLine25 (31. Januar 2011)

hammer! ich werde diesen thread im auge behalten!
muss mich jetz paar tage von meinem bike trennen! aber wenns zurück ist......gibts 100% AdrenalinSpassFAntasticaDiliriumEkstasebiszumzusammenbruch rides! xD

When i close my Eyes, i can SEE clearly my Ride!


----------



## Drakush (31. Januar 2011)

oder auch hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409882&page=27


----------



## ThugLine25 (31. Januar 2011)

wie ich bei einigen fotos sehe! habt ihr ja einen riesen spass bei der sache! schön anzusehen! geile jumps,drops 
you guys got BALLS! 
xD will auch!! ich muss noch viel üben,üben,üben!


----------



## Drakush (31. Januar 2011)

das müssen wir alle


----------



## ThugLine25 (8. Februar 2011)

Heello again an alle Biker!
würde mich freuen wenn mir der ein oder andere behilflich sein könnte! 

KENNT IHR EINEN GUTEN BIKESHOP! im Raum Düsseldorf! 
ich bin mit den SHOPS in Neuss TOTAL unzufrieden! 

Ich habe mien bike letzte WOCHE Montag abgegeben damit die neue Gabel und die hintere felge ausgetauscht wird! "umspeichen" ! 

Gestern wurde mir die WARTEREI zuviel und wollte wissen wie der stand der dinge ist! MEIN geliebtes bike soll erst ende der woche fertig werden! 

ich finde das eindeutig zulang .........ich war kurz davor alles einzupacken und wieder mitzunehmen! 

würd mich freuen wenn ihr ein oder 2 tipps für mich hättet! 
danke!

MFG Ü!


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2011)

Ein Laufrad "gut" einzuspeichen ist auch ziemlich Zeitaufwendig. Wenn der Laden dann sonst auch noch viel um die Ohren hat, dann sind 2 Wochen schnell rum. Wenn die dir vorher versprochen haben: "Wird morgen fertig" und es dauert dann zwei Wochen...

Ansonsten Magno Bikes in Düsseldorf. Cycle-Service und LaBici ebenfalls in Düsseldorf sind zu empfehlen.

Und irgendwas stimmt mit DEINER shift TASTE nicht.


----------



## elmono (8. Februar 2011)

Bist du Stammkunde in dem Shop und hast dein Bike dort gekauft? Hast du vorher einen Termin ausgemacht? Nein? Dann solltest du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn solche etwas aufwändigeren Arbeiten etwas länger brauchen. Oder glaubst du, die Shops warten nur auf dich und dein Bike und haben sonst nichts zu tun?

Ansonsten wäre Cycle Service auch mein Tipp.


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2011)

je nach dem, kann so was schon mal dauern ... und zwei Wochen für einen Umbau sind durchaus angemessen ... 
Was einen Tip zu Shops angeht, halte ich mich zurück ...


----------



## Drakush (8. Februar 2011)

wenn es hier um U und U geht,ist das ein super laden.Uwe hat warscheinlich grad viel zu tun.felgen einspeichen kann er top.hab ich bei ihm schon vor einer ewigkeit gelehrnt. wenn du kein termin hattest kann es schonmal sein das es länger dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThugLine25 (8. Februar 2011)

danke euch allen! 

drakush weiss bescheid ,-D ! dra "kush"? ?
ich bin ja "eigentlich" zufrieden! finde dem umgang auch ganz inordnung! 
nur kam es schon vor das ich nicht das bekommen hab, was ich bestellt habe! 
zb kettenblatt vorn wollte ich dh blatt von einem deustchen hersteller! stattdessen hab ich ein 38blatt standardblatt bekommmen! hab aber 33eus bezahlt! "bissl teuer oder? wahrscheinlich hat er mich einfach vergessen oder so! ich hoffe er wechselt das diesmal! 

ich bin halt schnell beleidigt und wütend wenns um mein farrat geht! 
aber ihr habt mich wieder auf dem boden der tatsachen zurückgeholt! 
ich dacht umspeichen würd höchstens ne 1std dauern, aber dem ist wohl nicht so! 
und jetzzt am montag waren ja auch wieder viele radfahrer unterwegs d.h. er hat bestimmt viel zutun!

und versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber irgendwie vermisse ich mein bike! 
btw ich hab auch keine ahnung von reperaturen!geschweige ich weiß wie lang sowas dauert! deswegen schreib ich ja auch euch Ridern! 
ich bin grade mal froh das ich farrat fahren kann! xD in vergangenheit hatte ich nie große probleme mit meinen bikes! und wenn waren das kleine dinge wie schaltung einstellen oder kurbel wechseln! sowat kann ik noch selver! 

ein frag hav ik noch ! wenn meine kurbel mit der hand festgezogen wird, ist das genau so gut wie mit nem drehmomentschlüßel? auf keinen fall oder?

dank für die viele antworten!

ich freue mich schon auf die schönen sonnentage!


----------



## ThugLine25 (8. Februar 2011)

@ drakush! ich nehm alles wieder zurück! mein puls ist wieder normal! xD
Grüße aus der SCHÖNSTEN Stadt am Rhein!


----------



## Oigi (9. Februar 2011)

ThugLine25 schrieb:


> Grüße aus der SCHÖNSTEN Stadt am Rhein!



Jetzt wird er aber uebermuetig


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

xD niemals den humor verlieren! 

welche findest du schöner? 
verdammt ich will endlich wieder biken!


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Jetzt wird er aber uebermuetig


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

@Thommy .... wad ist mit die Finger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (9. Februar 2011)

Ist Neuss schon eine Stadt? Ich dachte das sei nur der Ort wo Leute mit mangelhaften Skills am Lenkrad ihr Kennzeichen abholen dürfen.


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

jetzt sagt net Düsseldorf! 
xD

Never forget wehere u come from!


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

Oh vergessen dir zu antworten.  Klettern nein. Konditionsrunde ja. Werde heute 1-2h mit dem Hardo Wagner radeln. Heute abend wäre aber eh Fußball. Kommste mit?


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

bin heute Abend schon per Rad verabredet ... will endlich mal wieder mit Licht durch den Wald flitzen ...


----------



## Asha'man (9. Februar 2011)

ok, ich fahre in der Sonne.


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

Neuss is die älteste Stadt Deutschlands! 
in der stadt riecht et ab und an nach sauerkraut! 

aber nix gegen grimlinghausen! xD


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> bin heute Abend schon per Rad verabredet ... will endlich mal wieder mit Licht durch den Wald flitzen ...



das hört sich gut an! scheinst ja perfekt ausgestattet zu sein!


----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ist Neuss schon eine Stadt? Ich dachte das sei nur der Ort wo Leute mit mangelhaften Skills am Lenkrad ihr Kennzeichen abholen dürfen.


 



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. na warte kumpel


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

xD 
da melden sich die nüsser jongens! xD


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

bin kein Neusser ... aber das jemand der in Ratingen wohnt hier seine Stimme erhebt ... unverschämt 
Frage: wo liegt Neuss eigentlich? *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (9. Februar 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> bin kein Neusser ... aber das jemand der in Ratingen wohnt hier seine Stimme erhebt ... unverschämt
> Frage: wo liegt Neuss eigentlich? *duckundweg*



Jaja, noch Salz in die Wunde reiben. 

Es tut mir schon weh genug, als gebürtiger Düsseldorfer hier im kostengünstigen Exil leben zu müssen.


----------



## ThugLine25 (9. Februar 2011)

kostengünstigem exil!

dat is ja der hammer! 

duckandrun xD


----------



## Mex4711 (10. Februar 2011)

heute jemand im GraWa?
bin wohl so ab 15:00 Uhr dort biken...


----------



## Makke (10. Februar 2011)

bin für heute raus ... war gestern Nacht im Wald ....


----------



## ThugLine25 (10. Februar 2011)

geht was an diesem wochenende?
bin wieder fahrbereit!


----------



## akami (11. Februar 2011)

Moinsens,
so es ist amtlich ich bin bei der Eifel-MKIII 2011 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501275) dabei.

Jokomen und MissNeandertal sind auch dabei. Ein freundlcihen wiedersehen, falls man sich erkennt !

Grüße,

Philip


----------



## jokomen (13. Februar 2011)

Eine sehr kluge Entscheidung. Ist immer nett dort.  In dem NFH haben wir uns schon öfters die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen.


----------



## Drakush (14. Februar 2011)

ThugLine25 schrieb:


> geht was an diesem wochenende?
> bin wieder fahrbereit!




Sa. den 19. geht es hier hin: 


www.filthytrails.be


----------



## Cry_for_death (14. Februar 2011)

müsste eigentlich lernen.... aber wenn mich wer mitnimmt (zahl auch sprittgeld!) komm ich super gerne mit xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (14. Februar 2011)

Da hätt' ich auch Lust drauf! Have fun and take soem pictures.


----------



## ThugLine25 (14. Februar 2011)

sau geil!

werde diese woche ganz lieb zu meiner freundin sein!
hoffe sie fährt mich xD! hab selbst keine karre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gibt es welche die einfach so mitfahren um _NICHT zu *BIKEN!

*_
meine freundin fährt leider kein fahrrad!  aber sie könnt fotos machen!ist den nicht noch jemand?

grüße!   


grad mit meiner frau gesprochen! ja sie fähhhhhhhhhhhhhrt mich auch wenn keiner mitkommt der net fährt! 

jippppppppppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiii! musste nicht mal nett sein hehahhahahhehhahahH!


----------



## Makke (14. Februar 2011)

für Frauen gibt es eine extreme Shoppingmeile nur 1,5km entfernt ...


----------



## ThugLine25 (14. Februar 2011)

hahahahaha! u put a smile into my face! da ist meine frau genau die richtige für! XD
extrem shopping meile! ahahahhah!

die vorfreude ist groß! werde jetz tmeine tägliche tour machen! 
ich wünsch euich einen schönen tag!"


----------



## akami (14. Februar 2011)

ThugLine25 schrieb:


> hahahahaha! u put a smile into my face! da ist meine frau genau die richtige für! XD
> extrem shopping meile! ahahahhah!



Pass' aber auf! Nicht, dass sie noch dein Bike versetzt


----------



## Makke (14. Februar 2011)

Biken ist heute nicht ... geh Schwimmen ... 1h-Extremeinweichen in der Wanne bei 41°C Wassertemperatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (14. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts denn am Donnerstag mit nem kleinen Nightride auf der Halde oder in Grafenberg aus?


----------



## tdn8 (14. Februar 2011)

Hmm... Donnerstag, Terminkalender, woooo bist du?! 
Könnte klappen.


----------



## Prolux (15. Februar 2011)

ist das unser Axel?


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2011)

jepp das sit Axel ... 

Donnerstag klingt gut, ich denke, da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Februar 2011)

auf jeden fall klingt es bei 4:00 so als wäre sein fahrerisches können ein bisschen auf kosten anderer fähigkeiten gegangen


----------



## ThugLine25 (15. Februar 2011)

wer fährt noch mit am 19 nach belgien! 

@drakush dobje piwo! trefft ihr euch so früh wie möglich?

@oigi ab wieviel uhr wollt ihr den ride machen? muss am nächsten tag 4 uhr aufstehen malochen! wenn ihr net sooo spät fahrt bin ich dabiii dabiii dabiii!


----------



## Asha'man (15. Februar 2011)

@ThugLine: Am 19. fahren einige Leute aus der Gegend nach Belgien.  Lass dich überraschen.


----------



## Oigi (15. Februar 2011)

Fuer den 19. bin ich definitiv raus . Habe den Sa schon anderweitig verplant.
Hat trotzdem vllt. jemand Lust am So im Pott zu biken?

Ich denke wir werden uns wieder gegen 19 Uhr am Kleinfelder Hof treffen. Bis dahin brauche ich aber noch einen Bremsadapter. Makke, bis wann weisst du ob du was passendes im Keller hast?


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2011)

heute Nachmittag/früher Abend ... hab gleich Feierabend und schau dann direkt danach


----------



## Oigi (15. Februar 2011)

perfekt...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (15. Februar 2011)

@ Makke: Du weißt doch bestimmt welche Steuerrohrschaftgröße das V.SV hat. 1 1/8", 1.5" oder tapered. Ich finde auf dem Produktbild sieht es aus wie ein 1 1/8", in einem meiner telefonate hieß es 1.5". Naja aber meine Gabel, gibt es soweit ich weiß gar nciht als durchgehende 1.5" sondern nur in der kleineren bzw. tapered Variante.


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2011)

@Oigi .... leider Fehlanzeige, alle Adapter sind von 160 auf 203 nach IS ... habe keinen PM-PM-Adapter
@akami ... nach meinem Wissen haben die alle 1,5"


----------



## Oigi (15. Februar 2011)

Schade,...trotzdem Danke...


----------



## ThugLine25 (15. Februar 2011)

jongs wat is mit donnerstag abend? GRAFENBERGER`?

wie siehts mit heute aus wetter spricht ja fürs radeln!


----------



## Oigi (17. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts heute abend aus mit nem Nightride auf der Halde?

19 Uhr Kleinfelder Hof??

Wird allerdings eine Testfahrt mit teilweise neuem Fahrwerk .


----------



## Asha'man (17. Februar 2011)

Werde bei dem Wetter eher gleich ne Konditionsrunde drehen, sorry.


----------



## Oigi (17. Februar 2011)

Und ick hocke hier inner muffigen Bude


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. Februar 2011)

grandioses wetter! bin auch schon gefahren, werd heute abend nicht nochmals los. und schon direkt durch hundemist -.-


----------



## ThugLine25 (17. Februar 2011)

Oigi ! 
wo isn die Halde?
kenne mich nur etwas in gerresheim aus! 

ich bin jeden tag am fahren scheiss aufs wetter! 

DIE UHR TICKT! OMG!" 

cry fo death mach dir nichts draus bin schon mal inner halben stunde 4 mal durch den ******** gefahren! das war ein spass! 

hahahahah!

ich bin in der WOCHE immer fürs Biken! ich würd auch meine Handynummer weitergeben! für SPontane Rides mit feierabend bierchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (17. Februar 2011)

Die Halde liegt in/neben Grevenbroich. Treff ist Kleinfelder Hof/Neuhausener Str..

Kann sein, dass ich wieder mal nicht punktlich bin. Hier gehts grad rund. Aber ich geb alles.


----------



## ThugLine25 (17. Februar 2011)

verdammt! bin um kurz nach fünf rausgefahren! bin ohne sinn am rhein rumgegurkt! 
grevenbroich ist ja umme eck! da wär ich gern hingekommen!


----------



## Oigi (18. Februar 2011)

Is gar nicht so schlimm, weil gestern nix ging.

Wie siehts heute aus? Selbe Stelle und Zeit?


----------



## ThugLine25 (19. Februar 2011)

hey! gestern hart gefeiert!
ich wollt jetzt gleich los nach belgien!

gibts  nen treffpunkt?


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## ThugLine25 (20. Februar 2011)

verdammt war das geil! XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (21. Februar 2011)

der kleine hat blut geleckt


----------



## Asha'man (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, sah so aus, als hätte es ihm Spass gemacht.


----------



## ThugLine25 (23. Februar 2011)

!!!!grüße ausm Kurort Bad Hersfeld! 
ich hatte einen riesen spass! mir fehlen einfach die worte! 
Es war Verdammt geil! Sehr nette jongs und Mädels! 

Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal! Weiß auch schon was ich als nächstes antrete! 

IMMER BESCHEID SAGEN! BITTTTTE! *Freundin fährt*! hahahahahhhhhh! 
mein gott war das ggeil!



ICH DANKE GOTT! UND DER UNFALLKASSE die mir ermöglicht haben ein solch tolles bike Fahren zu dürfen! hahahahhhah! Hebt die Gläaser hoch! * Zoladkowa Gorzka für ALLE! 
*


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2011)

... das macht mich jetzt stutzig .... nach einem Tag in Belgien musst Du schon zur Kur nach Bad Hersfeld .... ??? 

die restlichen Bilder von mir sind jetzt online .... http://www.fun-riders.org/
Das nächste mal nehme ich mir noch etwas mehr Zeit zum Ablichten ...


----------



## ThugLine25 (23. Februar 2011)

ich brauche die gute luft! 
    in disseldörf erstickt man regelrecht! °SMOG°

ich gestatte meiner freundin einen besuch in ihrer uni ab! 

verdammt kool hier!  leider keine biker gefunden! 
versuche es morgen wieter!

Peace!


----------



## Prolux (1. März 2011)

Auto-Amokfahrer fährt Radfahrer um.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/critical-mass-brasil-2011.html


----------



## Makke (1. März 2011)

was für eine Schei$$e ....


----------



## akami (1. März 2011)

Zum kotzen sowas!


----------



## Oigi (1. März 2011)

Bei sowat wir ma janz uebel...am Ende hat er nen schlechten Tag gehabt und da waren die Radler nur der letzte Funke


----------



## Asha'man (1. März 2011)

Weil er es eilig hatte?!?  Kranke Typen gibts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (4. März 2011)

Heute biken gewesen im G-Wood. 40 km, 500 hm. Herliches Wetter, alles befahrbar bis auf Einstieg zum Palettenweg, Birke liegt quer auf`e Piste. Sehr viele Spaziergänger mit Wauzis und auch ohne.


----------



## heiopei (4. März 2011)

Fein gemacht, Danny! 
Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Makke (4. März 2011)

Danny .. hab gerade Deine SMS gelesen ... wohl etwas spät ...  

@Olli ... dich gibt es Dich doch noch ... brauch mal Deine Hilfe bei einer Race Face Kurbel .... Gewinde im Ar***


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2011)

@Ollllliiiiiiiiiiii: Watt, du lebst??? Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?


----------



## heiopei (4. März 2011)

Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier; war nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt! ;-)
@ Makke: Kein Problem!
@ Thomas:Hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Makke (4. März 2011)

ah ... der Westernhagen ... 
Dann freu ich mich mal wieder auf gemeinsame Touren ....


----------



## Asha'man (4. März 2011)

@Heiopei: Ich hoffe auch. Meld dich mal, wenn du Lust hast. Ich bin bestimmt dabei.


----------



## heiopei (4. März 2011)

Genau, Männer! Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus?


----------



## Makke (4. März 2011)

das sind fast alle in Belgien ... ich hab Nachtschicht und bin raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (4. März 2011)

Moinsen!
Hier habt es gut. Ihr habt eure Bikes und könnt radeln. Mein V.SX kommt erst Anfang/Mitte Mai. aber ich habe mich jetzt entschieden das große Kettenblatt der XTR durch den Canyon XTR Bashguard zu tauschen. Wird dann ca. so aussehen (nur an einem anderen Bike  ):







nämlich dem hier:






Grüße an die Düsseldorfer und dem Rest der Bande


----------



## ThugLine25 (5. März 2011)

morgen belgien?


ich will auch!


----------



## Makke (5. März 2011)

die meisten werden morgen dort zu finden sein ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (5. März 2011)

zu doof dass ich nicht kann, momentan arbeite ich (auch morgen -.-) für ein neues bike...


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> zu doof dass ich nicht kann, momentan arbeite ich (auch morgen -.-) für ein neues bike...



Was wird's denn?


----------



## ThugLine25 (6. März 2011)

ab nach belcika [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIlz5Y-T-5g"]YouTube        - Chromeo -  You Make It Rough[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (6. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Was wird's denn?



wird wohl nen gebrauchstes... vielleicht trek session oder aber nen aphex... wollt keine 4000 neu ausgeben


----------



## akami (6. März 2011)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> wollt keine 4000 neu ausgeben



Nicht? kann ich jetzt aber gar nciht verstehen  - Ne schcike Wahl


----------



## JaSon78 (6. März 2011)

Hätte einer Lust, heute Abend ab 1730 Uhr mit mir ne 2 h Runde zu fahren? Würde gegen Ende dann zum night ride werden.
Kann leider nicht früher. Echt blöd bei dem tollen Wetter...


----------



## kube (6. März 2011)

Ich dachte heute wird karneval in Gerresheim gefeiert??


----------



## Airhaenz (8. März 2011)

heiopei schrieb:


> Genau, Männer! Wie sieht es denn Sonntag aus?



Welcome Back, du alter schön Wetterfahrer 

War am Wochenende ausser Bikemässig unterwegs. Am nächsten dann aber sicher wieder mit


----------



## heiopei (8. März 2011)

Dann freu ich mich doch wieder auf gemeinsame Ausritte


----------



## Drakush (9. März 2011)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> wird wohl nen gebrauchstes... vielleicht trek session oder aber nen aphex... wollt keine 4000 neu ausgeben




was willste denn mit dem dreck? 

Session =  golf der mtbler. völlig überteuert und überbewertet!

Aphex?? KTM?? = lass es. sehr rissanfällig und schwer! 
wenn KTM dann das Kaliber 45 ! 

und überhaupt.bist du sicher das du ein DH bike brauchst? ein fetter FRler ist etwas vielseitiger  

das ist aber auch nur MEINE bescheidene meinung.


----------



## Cry_for_death (9. März 2011)

@darius:

nee, sicher bin ich mir nicht  ist für mich vielleicht sogar noch was überdimensional ne dh-kiste  aber noch ist das geld ohnehin nicht da und im moment hält mein altes bike noch (so gerade eben aber nur -.-). wollte mit meinem nächsten bike keine halben sachen machen so wie mit meinem momentanen. hätt gern eins was der dauerbeanspruchung einer saisonkarte für wibe, etc. standhält. nen kollege hat das trek und ist super zufrieden damit. was würdest du mir denn so gebraucht im rahmen bis max. 2000 empfehlen?


----------



## akami (9. März 2011)

Für 2000 ocken bekommst doch auch was schickes neues: V.FR 1.1


----------



## Makke (9. März 2011)

mein Tip ... auch wenn jetzt einige meckern werden:

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

Mein Tipp: Schreib doch mal, was du mit dem Rad vor hast. Willst du damit noch ne Tour fahren können oder berg rauf schieben und nur runter fahren? Willst du damit Downhill Rennen fahren oder nur ein bischen härtere Gangart (als mit deinem Norco) und bischen springen üben? Viel Bikepark lese ich raus. 

Mit nem reinen Downhiller hat man sicher viel Spass. Aber zum rauf fahren taugen die selten. Fahren wird sehr soft im Vergleich zu dienem Norco. Die Dinger bügeln alles weg. Damit fährt man dann automatisch deutlich höheres Tempo. Sie verzeihen zwar mehr, aber durch die höhere Geschwindigkeit die man fährt gibts auch unter Umständen mehr Auaaua, wenns schief geht.  Die Dinger schiebt man rauf oder man hat nen Lift.


----------



## Makke (9. März 2011)

da hat der Thommy recht ... !!!


----------



## Deep (9. März 2011)

Schau dir das Transition Blindside mal an. Das Ding bügelt mehr weg als die meisten DHler, dazu ist der Rahmen relativ leicht, und wenn du den nicht zu schwer aufbaust, kommst du auch auf den Touren im Bergischen noch jeden Berg hoch. Must du dir nur individuell aufbauen weil es den Rahmen nur einzeln gibt.


----------



## Drakush (9. März 2011)

mit 2000 okken kaufe ich bei YT ein   tues fr sag ich da nur  
top funktionierender rahmen mit super teilen  und die halten auch noch was aus


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

YT Tues DH oder Tues FR sind für den Preis schon ziemlich unschlagbar. Und funktionieren sollen die auch. Hab selber aber noch nie drauf gesessen.
Beide aber nicht toll für Touren.


----------



## Cry_for_death (9. März 2011)

da hab ich ja was losgetreten 

hochschieben tu ich momentan ohnehin, das norco hat auch nur ein kettenblatt 

young talent industries hab ich auch schon öfters von gehört dass die super bikes machen aber auch noch nie draufgesessen. einfach eins bestellen bin ich nicht so für zu haben ohne mal probezufahrn. 
ich google jetzt erstmal eure vorschläge 
wo ich denn jetzt eure komplette aufmerksamkeit habe und mich dafür auch sehr bedanke: 
fährt jemand dieses we nach belgien o.ä.?


----------



## tdn8 (9. März 2011)

Die Thematik find ich ganz brauchbar.  Danke an euch!
Ein Ex-Mitazubi von mir zieht nach Zürich und sucht sein erstes bike, wird aber, so wie ich ihn kenne (ua Wildwasser-Kajaker), gleich schon ziemlich steil abgehn, daher hab ich ihm bisher zu 'nem Enduro geraten, aber welches, da hab ich doch keine Ahnung... *hehe*


----------



## Asha'man (9. März 2011)

Oh, hab mir das Shore gerade mal angeschaut. Hab da wohl das Modell verwechselt. Das Shore ist ja schon ein ziemlicher Freeride Brocken (der auch nur bedingt Uphill Fähig ist).

Dann erst recht die Frage, was hast du mit dem Rad überhaupt vor? Was stört dich am Shore und warum willst du ein neues? 

WE Belgien? Keine Ahnung. Mal sehen, was sich ergibt. 

@Anke: Frag doch mal den Thomas, der kennt ein paar.  Je nach Budget, etc.


----------



## Drakush (9. März 2011)

am we ist bestimmt belgien angesagt dort kann man auch manchmal das tues sehen und bestimmt auch fahren,wenn man freundlich fragt  ich find das ding top.bin beide schon gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (9. März 2011)

cool, mitm we wär ich auf alle fälle dabei, wahrscheinoich auch mit eigenem wagen und könnte noch einen mitnehmen. 

am liebsten fahr ich wirklich richtigen downhill, mit verblockten, wurzeligen passagen (von den fähigkeiten mal abgesehn ). das norco hat ne delle im unterrohr, paar mitunter tiefere kratzer an den eintauchrohren, die felgen sind beide an je mind. 2 stellen angeknackst und die juicy 3 taugen nicht so viel 

deshalb wollt ich halt was neues. aber vor ner stunde hab ich erfahren dass ich ab august ein semester in ny verbring... vielleicht muss ich da jetzt geldtechnisch erstmal umdisponieren


----------



## -Wally- (10. März 2011)

Moin moin,



> ...juicy 3 taugen nicht so viel...


Vorsicht! Ich bin schon etliche Bremsen zur Probe gefahren, und sicherlich ist die Juicy 3 nicht das Mass der Dinge, aber doch eine der Bremsen, die mich bislang am meisten überrascht haben, wenn man das Ding nämlich mal gewissenhaft entlüftet und sich Performance Beläge (KoolStop z.B.) dran werkelt, dann geht das Teil ganz schön ab, ein Kumpel von mir ist damit DH Rennen gefahren. Fürs kleine Budget also nicht zu verachten.

Was Deine Bikewahl angeht, da finde ich so einen Vorschlag wie den von Makke noch am vielseitigsten, oder sowas wie ein Specialized SX-Trail, Trek Scratch, Canyon Torque FR, das geht alles in die gleiche Richtung und lässt sich für Touren und Höhenmeter genauso nutzen wie für die Saisonkarte im Bikepark. ggf. musst Du Dir dann nur den Aufbau etwas genauer überlegen.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Cry_for_death (11. März 2011)

also ich hab "nur" die standard originalen von avid drauf und brauche immer zwei finger zum bremsen... nach dem halben trail in wibe versagen sie dann auch schon fast und dann machts keinen spass mehr  nachdem ich sie mehrfach entlüftet hab hab ich das auch nochmal nen meister machen lassen  aber da hat sich nix getan...

wies aussieht bin ich mit 3 andren morgen in belgien. wäre cool noch wen von euch dort zu sehn  bis dann


----------



## akami (11. März 2011)

Mal ein anderes Thema:

Ich wollte mich im Mai mal wieder in Düsseldorf blicken lassen. Je nach dem was die Wetterlage sagt, werde ich mit meinem Taufrischen SX anreisen, welches ja auch erst im Mai kommt. - Würde mich über die ein oder andere Runde freuen.


----------



## Asha'man (11. März 2011)

@akami: Geht klar. Dabei. 
@cry: Die meisten sind wohl richtung Witten unterwegs morgen.


----------



## Makke (11. März 2011)

nöööö .... kennst uns doch 

aha ... kohlensiepen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (11. März 2011)

ok schade, dann nächstes we


----------



## JaSon78 (12. März 2011)

Moin.
Einer Lust Sonntag früh gegen 9.30 Uhr ne Runde in Düsseldorf zu fahren?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (12. März 2011)

mal sehen ... muss 13:00 Uhr zu Hause sein ... muss dann noch ins Büro


----------



## JaSon78 (12. März 2011)

Wir fahren jetzt 10 Uhr ab Römer Drop. Schau einfach vorbei, wenn Du Zeit hast. 


Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen ... muss 13:00 Uhr zu Hause sein ... muss dann noch ins Büro


----------



## Makke (13. März 2011)

mist ... voll verpennt, bin gerade aus dem Bett gefallen ... *grrrrrr*


----------



## Frog (13. März 2011)

mal was für die DH Ritter (oder die es werden wollen):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canfield-Brother...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item415795a7e2


----------



## Frog (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe von meiner Freundin das ungetragene Safety Jacket von Dainese in Größe M (entspricht ungefähr Größe 38).

Der Rückprotektor ist abnehmbar und kann mit den beiliegenden Trägern getragen werden.
Rückenprotektor: Ergonomisch geformter abnehmbarer Wave-Rückenschutz (leichte, atmungsaktive wabenförmige Innenstruktur aus Nidaplast®, die bei geringem Gewicht für einen hohen Grad an Schutz sorgt).

Bilder:

in meinem Fotoalbum

Preis: so 170 


----------



## Asha'man (13. März 2011)

@Frog: Woah, geiles Teil für den Preis. Also das Jedi.  Zum Glück habe ich weder Geld (spare auf watt anderes  ) und hab mich entschieden, dass ich keine DHler brauchen kann. Aber wenn, dann würde datt Dingen in Frage kommen. Gefällt mir irgendwie.


----------



## akami (14. März 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> mal was für die DH Ritter (oder die es werden wollen):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Canfield-Brother...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item415795a7e2



Oder das hier:


----------



## Frog (14. März 2011)

wenn ich was in Richtung DH (extrem Freeride) wünschen dürfte, dann das; bzw. das SR 8 oder RSACE Link:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (14. März 2011)

Beide IhBäh!


----------



## Makke (14. März 2011)

sehe ich auch so .... *würg*


----------



## S.F. (15. März 2011)

Igitt!!!


----------



## Prolux (15. März 2011)

ich auch, total ekelig die Dinger


----------



## Prolux (15. März 2011)

Lemming hat schöne Trails


----------



## Frog (15. März 2011)

wußte doch das ich Euren Geschmack treffe!


----------



## elmono (15. März 2011)

Dann doch lieber das hier:


----------



## Airhaenz (15. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber das hier:


----------



## Oigi (15. März 2011)

Geil, ne Gabel mit Rahmen dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (15. März 2011)

Boahh neee.... 

Obwohl...das ist nen Top Bike. Extrem wendig durch kurzen Radstand. Trotzdem sehr laufruhig durch extrem flachen Lenkwinkel. Viel Federweg ist immer gut. Super.


----------



## Makke (15. März 2011)

Leute ... *kopfschüttel*

@Danny ... jaja unser Axel hats gut ....


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. März 2011)

ich find die schmalen grate (kA, soll auf jeden fall plural von Grat sein! ) wos teils seitlich sehr steil bergab geht und ziemlich wurzelig ist nicht soo verlockend


----------



## Drakush (15. März 2011)

Benders karpiel.gute alte polnische technik  

die risse gabel ist eine meiner nächsten anschaffungen  natürlich nicht diese mit 270 mm


----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Ich brauch noch mal euren Rat.

Ich habe mein VSX mit den Crank Brothers Iodine AM bestellt und bin jetzt am überlegen auf die Mavic Deemax um zu satteln. Der Gewichtsunterschied sind 257g mehr beim Deemax. Wozu würdet ihr raten? den Deemax oder den Iodine? Bitte keien anderen LRS vorschlagen, da ich nur einen von den möchte.

DANKE.


----------



## Frog (15. März 2011)

meinst du die Deemax Ultimate 2011 oder die von 2010 bzw. die Crank Brothers - Iodine AM 2011?

Ich würde die Iodine nehmen wenn ich was besonderes haben will. Wenn ich öfter FR/DH fahren würde auf alle Fälle die Mavic. Auch wegen den Ersatzteilen tendiere ich mehr zu den Mavic. Vom Gewicht gibt es keinen großen unterschied.

Mavic Ultimate = Felgenbreite 27mm
Iodine = Felgenbreite 21 mm

eigentlich spricht alles für die Mavic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (15. März 2011)

Es wären die Mavic Deemax (ohne Ultimate) von 2011 und die Crank Brothers Iodine AM von 2012 (also schon vom nächsten Jahr).
Von den Ersatzteilen abgesehen:

- Ich bin ja nciht so der Extremfahrer, für Endurotouren sollte der CB passen oder?
- Die Felgenbreite hat den Vorteil, das der Reifen sich weiter aufplustert und die Stabilität erhöht wird?


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Lemming hat schöne Trails
> 
> [URL="http://



krasser shice .. vor allem über die schmalen Grate .. Respekt!


----------



## Makke (15. März 2011)

halte nichts von den  Crank Brothers Iodine AM ...


----------



## Frog (16. März 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Es wären die Mavic Deemax (ohne Ultimate) von 2011 und die Crank Brothers Iodine AM von 2012 (also schon vom nächsten Jahr).
> Von den Ersatzteilen abgesehen:
> 
> - Ich bin ja nciht so der Extremfahrer, für Endurotouren sollte der CB passen oder?
> - Die Felgenbreite hat den Vorteil, das der Reifen sich weiter aufplustert und die Stabilität erhöht wird?



nimm die CB, wenn die im Paket dabei sind, und verkaufe die in der Bucht. Kauf dann einen Satz HOPE Pro 2 mit der  Stans FLOW. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22121

Dann hast Du garantiert noch Gewinn gemacht. Pass aber auf die CB eine neutrale Farbe haben, also kein Pink oder violett:


----------



## akami (16. März 2011)

Hey Frog eigentlich eien coole Idee und da es schon der LRS von 2012 ist und Farblich sehr ansprechend (wie die Cobalt in Schwarz mit goldener Nabe) sollte sich da ein Abnehmer finden lassen.

Sounds like a plan


----------



## elmono (16. März 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> nimm die CB, wenn die im Paket dabei sind, und verkaufe die in der Bucht. Kauf dann einen Satz HOPE Pro 2 mit der  Stans FLOW.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22121
> 
> Dann hast Du garantiert noch Gewinn gemacht. Pass aber auf die CB eine neutrale Farbe haben, also kein Pink oder violett:



Dem würde ich auch zustimmen, beste Idee von allen, und am Ende hast du einen leichteren Nicht-Systemlaufradsatz.

Noch etwas günstiger gibts die Pro 2 / Flow Kombi bei CRC als Hope Hoops, oder etwas teurer und nochmals leichter handeingespeicht z.B. bei Actionsports oder Felix Wolf (da hab ich meine her, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen).


----------



## diggler (16. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber das hier:



ist das nicht das alte bike vom Bender mit dem er die riesen Drops gesprungen ist? 




Prolux schrieb:


> Lemming hat schöne Trails
> 
> [URL="http://[/URL]



ist das irgendwo Nähe Düsseldorf, sieht ja richtig lecker aus


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2011)

@akami: Bin auch für verkaufen und Flow/Sapim D-Light/Hope Pro 2 (wenn sie dir nicht zu laut sind). Baue selber gerade den gleichen LRS auf. Nur mit Fun Works/Novatec Naben. Freilauf der Hope würde mich verrückt machen.


----------



## Drakush (16. März 2011)

@diggler: ja das ist benders dropmaschiene und der track in vid ist sehr weit weg


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2011)

Also doch Solingen! Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. März 2011)

so ... werde nachher mit Danny noch ne Runde in Richtung GraWa drehen ... Startzeit steht noch nicht ganz fest ... gebe ich hier dann noch durch (ca.18:00). 
Wer Lust hat ... mitkommen!


----------



## Asha'man (16. März 2011)

Können heute leider nicht.


----------



## Makke (17. März 2011)

sehr schönes Ründchen gestern ... nur etwas frisch und windig ...

P.S. Beschleunigungsrennen gegen 50er Roller: klarer Sieg für uns


----------



## the.saint (17. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich stehe eventuell davor unter Umständen nach Düsseldorf zu ziehen. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Kann man da außer arbeiten auch BIKEN. Von Tour bis Freeride sollte alles dabei sein. Ein paar Sache wie den Bikepark in Belgien habe ich jetzt schon rausgelesen, für die Feierabendrunden und dergleichen ist es für mich jetzt recht schwer zu überschauen. Zum Vergleich bin ich stark Mittelgebirge a la schwäbische alb geprägt.
Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand etwas helfen kann. Danke.


----------



## Makke (17. März 2011)

jepp .. geht alles ... nur sind die Abfahrten recht kompakt 
Melde Dich einfach, wenn es soweit ist!!!


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. März 2011)

jemand gleich bei ner kleineren runde 1,2h mitm hardtail unterwegs? würd meins dann rauskramen


----------



## Airhaenz (17. März 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8119587"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich stehe eventuell davor unter Umständen nach Düsseldorf zu ziehen. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Kann man da außer arbeiten auch BIKEN. Von Tour bis Freeride sollte alles dabei sein. Ein paar Sache wie den Bikepark in Belgien habe ich jetzt schon rausgelesen, für die Feierabendrunden und dergleichen ist es für mich jetzt recht schwer zu überschauen. Zum Vergleich bin ich stark Mittelgebirge a la schwäbische alb geprägt.
> Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand etwas helfen kann. Danke.



In Düsseldorf selber kann man im Grafenbergwald und dahinter einige HM sammeln.Das ist von der Innenstadt sehr gut mit dem Rad zu erreichen. Recht steile, aber kürzere Anstiege. Fahrtechnik unkritisch.
Spannender wird es an der Wupper. Von Leichlingen  Richtung Schloß Burg.
Dort fahren die meisten mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt (min.20km Anfahrt)


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

Moinsen!

So nachdem CrankBrothers sich entschieden hat noch später zu liefern wurde es mir endgültig zu bunt. Mein VSX wird dann auf silbernen Deemax stehen. Die 200Gramm zusätzlich sind mir egal ich hoffe ja nur, dass es farblich passt. Ich habe ja schon die schlimmsten Befürchtungen.
Dafür kommt das Bike Anfang April anstatt Ende Mai. Und ganz ehrlich so langsam finde ich den Deemax auch besser und hübscher ist er allemal.


----------



## Makke (18. März 2011)

... hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt unseres gestrigen Ausfluges ....
nicht meckern ... war ne Nacht und Nebelaktion ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (18. März 2011)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus...wo habt ihr das gedreht? Nach Halde siehts nich aus...aaaah Teufelschlucht????


----------



## Asha'man (18. März 2011)

Ist die Halde.


----------



## heiopei (18. März 2011)

Fein gefilmt! Gefällt mir sehr, nur auf den Song steh ich nicht so...


----------



## akami (18. März 2011)

@ Makke: Schönes Vid. Ich will auch endlich wieder auf ein fully und ein Trail rocken. Naja in 2-3 Wochen ist es soweit und wenn alles gut geht dann sehen wir uns im Mai 

Ps: Sitze hier gerade mit 2 Mädels und die wollen wissen wie das Lied hei0ßt also raus mit der Sprache bevor ich hier zwei Furien sitzen habe


----------



## Prolux (18. März 2011)

Martin Solveig & Dragonette: Hello

Grüße Danny


----------



## aelx (19. März 2011)

Hey zusammen,

ich meld mich dann auch mal wieder von langer Forum/MTB Pause zurück. Wollte mal schauen ob ich am Sonntag nicht noch ne Runde durch Sohlingen schaffe.

PS: Errr... hat vielleicht wer nen Drehmomentschlüssel der 16Nm zwecks Dämpfer wiedereinbau schafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (19. März 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz gut aus...wo habt ihr das gedreht? Nach Halde siehts nich aus...aaaah Teufelschlucht????



Die gute alte Halde bietet so manche Überraschung...sogar einen Pumptrack gibts...Darius war gleich hin und weg und fing 
sofort an zu buddeln.


----------



## akami (20. März 2011)

Sers!

So ich habe mich heute mal um meine aktuelle Möhre gekümmert.

- komplett demontiert
- entfettet und gereinigt
- neu gefettet
- Sattel getauscht
- Aheadkappe getauscht
- Bremsbeläge gewechselt
- Reifen gewechselt
- Schläuche gewechselt
- Kettenstrebenschutz gewechselt
- diverse kleine Modifikationen vorgenommen

und das kam dann nach 10 Stunden dabei raus:







Kann zwar mit euren Bikes in keinster Weise konkurieren aber ich finde es schick und bin Stolz darauf, kann sich doch locker sehen lassen.


Nachtgrüße aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## Cry_for_death (20. März 2011)

@ akami: sieht nett aus; und vor allem so sauber 

war heute in ferme libert, super cool da: Ist nur zu empfehlen! 
Wollte direkt mal wieder für nächstes We anfragen ob jemand zu den filthys fährt? 
bin sonntag mit ein paar leuten da, wär cool auch wen von euch zu treffen


----------



## Johni (20. März 2011)

Hi Biker, 

die Suche nach technischen Neuigkeiten bei Bikeparts hab ich auf Indien ausgeweitet. 
Nach Tagen der Rundreise per motorisierten Zweirad  - aus Sicherheitsgründen hatte ich immer das Dainese T-Shirt an - 





habe ich vorgestern in Goa die erhoffte Sensation gefunden: link
Vermutlich handelt es sich um ein getarntes 2013er Modell. 
Zur Zeit wird gerade an der 1,5" Variante entwickelt. 

Grüße John


----------



## Makke (20. März 2011)

@Johni .... KAUFEN!!!


----------



## Asha'man (20. März 2011)




----------



## tofino73 (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Bin Anfang April in Ratingen. Suche eine MTB-Rundtour zwischen 80-100km mit Start und Ziel in Ratingen. Auf gpsies.com finde ich irgendwie nichts Gescheites.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruss aus Zürich und happy trails


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2011)

@ Olli,
gehst Du am Samstag zum Bike Bauer (Tag der offenen Tür - 26. und 27.03.2011 - 11.00 bis 18.00 Uhr) und ist der Ralf da?


----------



## laultima83 (22. März 2011)

Bike Bauer ??? Wasn das


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2011)

http://bikebauer.com/custom/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. März 2011)

ich werde sicherlich mal vorbeischaun, aber erst Nachmittags ... da ich erst früh von der Arbeit kommen

@Danny ... heute fahren ist schlecht, sitze im Büro ... war gestern mit Stefan in Richtung Ratingen/Kettwig/Heiligenhaus unterwegs ... schön war`s


----------



## heiopei (22. März 2011)

@ Danny: Stimmt da wollte ich ja auch vorbei, es kann aber auch sein das ich den Paul zu einem Fußballspiel begleite, was sich aber erst am Donnerstag entscheidet. Der Ralf ist auch da!


----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

He sagt mal wo genau ist die "Rinne" im Grafenbergerwald ? Da soll es ein bisschen DH geben. Ich meine jetzt nicht dir Dirthügel an der Schiessanlage


----------



## tdn8 (24. März 2011)

Rinne ist quasi Sperrgebiet.


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2011)

Ja, da kann es richtig Ärger geben. Deshalb vergiss die Rinne lieber gleich wieder.  Glaube die ist sowieso in sehr dürftigem Zustand. Leider.


----------



## Makke (24. März 2011)

@laultima83 ... hast ne PM


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

@ Makke: Noch mal zum Thema Tubeless:

Ich habe jetzt den Mavic Deemax,

1. Easyfit von Schwalbe oder etwas Spüli auf den Reifenwulst.
2. Ventil einschrauben.
3. Reifen montieren und gucken, dass alles gerade sitzt.
4. Milch über Ventil einfüllen.
5. Reifen mit Kompressor auf Druck bringen.

So vertshe ich das System, jetzt noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Muss auf die Felge noch ein Extrafelgenband?
2. Es müssen wirklich keien UST-Reifen sein?
3. Muss ich sonst noch auf etwas achten?


Vielen Dank.


----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

Hmm gibts denn einen anderen Spot der nicht gesperrt ist und wo man bisschen was anstellen kann ?

Tubeless
also da du die deemax hast brauste kein felgenband da du ja schon tubeless redy reifen hast.

ich denke mal ust sind aufjedefall sinnvoll aber so wie ich das z.b bei schwalb verstanden habe sind die 2011 modelle im DH breich alle ust


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Ich würde jedoch gerne den MAXXIS Advantage in 2.25 und 2.4 fahren und der hat keine UST Spezifikation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

hmmm ich will mir auch die tubeless draufmachen bin da aber auch noch nicht ganz sicher wie das ist mit nicht ust ready reifen oder wenn sie das halt nicht sind am besten gehste zum händler deines vertauens und kaufst die reifen dann auch gleich da und fragst ihn wie das so ist so werde ich das am we machen 

bin mir nämlich noch nicht ganz sicher welche DH´ler schlappen es werden sollen hat jemand nen tip ?


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2011)

laultima: Bin ganz begeistert von der Black Chilli Mischung bei Conti. Sind zwar teuer, aber so viel Grip hat auch ein Muddy Mary in GG nicht. Dazu halten die Reifen deutlich länger, als letzterer. Rubber Queen, wenn es noch gut rollen soll. Baron, wenn Rollwiderstand und Gewicht keine Rolle spielen. Wichtig ist, dass du die Version mit BlackChilli Mischung nimmst.


----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

Was sagste zu Schwalb Big Betty ?


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

Schwalbe Hans Dampf


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2011)

Hans Dampf ist der Reifen, der alles kann. Leicht, absolut pannensicher, massig Grip im Trockenen und im Nassen sowieso. Zumindest wird das so im Schwalbe Katalog stehen.  Und ein Downhill Reifen ist das sicher nicht. Eher ne Alternative zum Nobby Nic.

Big Betty ist ein guter und günstiger Reifen. Mehr aber auch nicht. Rubber Queen dürfte in fast allen Belangen besser sein. Ausser, dass die Big Betty besser rollen wird.

Für was soll der Reifen denn überhaupt sein? Was willst du damit fahren?


----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

Naja der Hans Dampf ist ein Altagsreifen mit dem will ich nicht in Winterberg die Strecke runter müssen.

Aber die von Conti sehen schon ganz gut aus....immer dies Qual der wahl....habe jetzt noch die Muddy Mary drauf aber die ist mit zu zwart will was gröberes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

Ja wie es immer so ist brauche ich einen reifen für alles ^^ DH im Bikepark aber auch in den Alpen / Singletrail sowas wirds dann im sommer werden und sonst quale ich mich damit hier rum......brauch jetze keine guten uphill qualitäten


----------



## Asha'man (24. März 2011)

Conti Baron in 360tpi. Kann eigentlich alles. 
Maxxis Minion mit Kompromissen, wenn es feucht wird, als Alternative.


----------



## Makke (24. März 2011)

@Tubless ... 
- Reifen zu Hälfte aufziehen (also eine Seite komplett auf die Felge)
- Milch in den Reifen (leiber etwas mehr, als zu wenig)
- Reifen komplett aufziehen
- Mit Kompressor oder extrem guter Luftpumpe aufpumpen
- ordentlich schütteln ... am Besten gleich ne Runde fahren
- der Reifen kann in den ersten ein/zwei Wochen noch Luft verlieren

@Reifenwahl:
- Big Betty ... sehr angenehmer Enduro/FR-Reifen ... so lange es trocken ist. Kommt Feuchtigkeit ins Spiel ist Feierabend

- Muddy Marry ... sehr guter FR-Reifen für eigentlich fast alles ... hat aber dei Eigenschaft, das er mit recht viel Druck 
  (nicht Luftdruck) gefahren werden muss, da das Profil sonst wenig Grip aufbaut.

- Fat Albert ... ein sehr guter Allroundreifen ... mag ihn sehr ... steckt ne Menge weg und lässt sich gut Kontrollieren.

- Hans Dampf ... warten wir mal die ersten Tests ab .. zu kaufen gibt es den auch noch nicht

- MAXXIS Advantage ... sehr netter Reifen ... ließ sich allerdings ums verrecken nicht schlauchlos aufziehen ... Nachteil des 
Reifen ist auch, das er durch seine ballonartige Größe bei wenig Luftdruck stark auf der Felge walkt ...

- Conti-Reifen ... keinen Paln, bin seit 8 Jahren keinen mehr gefahren ..

Nachtrag: habe jetzt den Onza Ibex verbaut ... am Wochenende werde ich die erste Tour damit fahren ... dann kann ich mehr sagen



laultima83 schrieb:


> Aber die von Conti sehen schon ganz gut aus....immer dies Qual der  wahl....habe jetzt noch die Muddy Mary drauf aber die ist mit zu zart  will was gröberes



dann nimm doch mal Syncros BHT ... aber nicht meckern ... zart ist der nicht, nur lassen sich Panzerketten besser beschleunigen


----------



## laultima83 (24. März 2011)

Der Syncros BHT ist aber ein "Intended use: XC / All Mountain / Marathon" und das habe ich nun wirklich nicht vor zu fahren


----------



## Makke (24. März 2011)

nee ... der untere ...  Big Huckin tires ... der ist mit Sicherheit nicht CC tauglich.
Bin die Reifen selber gefahren ... der ist mit drfinitiv nicht zart ... frag mal den Drakusch, der kennt die auch


----------



## akami (24. März 2011)

So ich habe jetzt alles, was ich noch zum Tubelessbastelspass brauche geordert (Milch und Easyfit). Zwei Kompressoren habe ich noch aus meinen Airbrushzeiten und die Ventile kommen mit den Deemax automatisch mit. Mal sehen, ob ich mehr Glück als Makke habe. Ich glaube es zwar nicht aber, wenn doch dann wird berichtet.

Ps: Angeblich soll alles für mein VSX da sein und es sollte mich nächste Woche erreichen. So ganz glauben kann ich das aber noch nicht. Ich warte lieber auf den offiziellen Telefonanruf und die Email mit meinem Liefertermin aber geil wär's schon!


----------



## Mex4711 (24. März 2011)

hey, über diese besagte Rinne in GaWa würdfe ich gerne mehr erfahren... evtl. kann sich ja einer hier erbarmen und mir ne Pn zukommen lassen-
Ich mein ich kenn den Wald schon so ganz gut, hab davon aber noch nie was gesehen.
Und das die gesperrt ist, bzw. ein teil des GraWa´s wär mir auch neu.
aber gut bitte um aufklährung...


----------



## youcandoit (25. März 2011)

Hallo,
hätte wer lust mir am Sonntag in der Halde die Trails zu zeigen? Kenne mich da noch garnicht aus.
Vielleicht findet sich ja ne lustige Truppe zusammen.
Uhrzeit egal. Sagen wir mal so 13.00 Uhr rum. 

Schöne Grüße, Erik


----------



## laultima83 (25. März 2011)

ich war da auch noch nie hätte aber interesse


----------



## H-P (25. März 2011)

Hallo, am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht...eventuell könnte ich vielleicht am Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (25. März 2011)

der BHT ist einfach BÄÄÄÄÄÄM   draufziehen und losfahren.brauchst nichtmal aufpumpen   der klebt auf jedem untergrund man muß selbst berg ab treten


----------



## Asha'man (25. März 2011)

Und jeder Reifen ca. 2kg...zumindest gefühlt.


----------



## youcandoit (25. März 2011)

Schade H-P, wäre gern wieder mit dir zusammen gefahren. Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich am Montag kann... Aber Sonntag hab ich mir fest vorgenommen.

@laultima83
Schön, dann bräuchten wir nur noch nen "Führer". Und wird bestimmt spassig wenn noch mehr mitkommen. Das Wetter ist ja optimal


----------



## youcandoit (25. März 2011)

Falls sich kein Ortskundiger findet für die Halde, werde ich nach Lohmar fahren. Jeder ist eingeladen mitzukommen. Habe eventuell noch ein Platz im Auto frei.

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/ho_chi_minh___pfad/


----------



## Makke (25. März 2011)

die meisten hier sind Sonntag in Solingen-Glüder oder Belgien unterwegs ...


----------



## Frog (26. März 2011)

So, jetzt mal mein neues Spielzeug für 2011:


...wird noch was geändert aber im Groben bleibts dabei:


----------



## akami (26. März 2011)

> @ Frog: ein schönes Pivot hast du da :TOP:




So ich habe mal gebastelt und aus einem meiner alten Airbrushkompressoren sowie einer alten Standluftpumpe einen Fahrradkompressor gebastelt. Ich hoffe nur, dass 7Bar reichen um die Pelle vernünftig auf die Felge zu setzen, da ich den guten Kompressor nicht "verbasteln" möchte.


----------



## Makke (26. März 2011)

@Frog ... hmmm, das gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (26. März 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal mein neues Spielzeug für 2011:
> 
> 
> ...wird noch was geändert aber im Groben bleibts dabei:



Wow, mal was richtig feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

Habs mir in echt angeschaut. Nettes Teil, hat sich der Olli da gebastelt. 

@Jochen: Watt is mit Klettern? 
@akami: Keine Panik. Ich habe bisher jeden Tubeless-Reifen mit dem SKS Rennkompressor (ist ne normale Standpumpe) drauf bekommen. Ist kein Problem. Und auf 7 Bar solltest du die Reifen auch eher nicht aufpumpen.  Es steht drauf, was maximal geht.


----------



## akami (27. März 2011)

Ich werde bestimmt nicht mit 7Bar fahren aber wer weiß, wie viel Druck man machen muss, damit der Reifen richtig in die Felge hüpft. Schwalbe Easy Fit und deine Standpumpen-Aussage lassen mich hoffen.

Ps.: Weiß jemand, ob die Mavic-Tubeless-Ventile einen demontierbaren Einsatz haben zum befüllen mit Milch.


----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

Du sollst auch keine 7 Bar einfüllen, wenn du nicht möchtest, dass dir der Reifen um die Ohren fliegt. 

Tubeless ist kein so großes Hexenwerk. Probier einfach und wunder dich nachher, wie einfach es geht. Ich hab auch noch nie Easyfit oder sonstwas gebraucht. Reifen drauf, dann aufpumpen bis er sich überall setzt, dann Luft raus und den Reifen einfach ein paar Mal drehen lassen und dabei langsam und ein paar Mal um 90 Grad auf beide Seiten drehen. Fertig.

Die Milch kippst du einfach rein, bevor du den Reifen ganz auf die Felge ziehst. Am Ventil einfüllen ist zu viel gefummel.


----------



## akami (27. März 2011)

Sorry, dass ich euch so viel fragen muss aber bei euch weiß ich, dass ich immer ehrlich und kompetent beraten werde.

1. Wie meinst du das mit dem drehen?
2. Würde ich gerne erst die Pelle draufziehen, damit es nicht so eine Sauerrei wird falls es nicht klappen sollte.
3. Über das Ventil befüllen ist kein Problem, ich habe da sowas wie ein Tubeless-Befüllungsset  . Wurde schon getestet und funzt Prima.
4. Wie oft füllt ihr Milch nach? So wie empfohlen alle 3 Monate? Ich habe ja angst, dass nach einem Jahr mehr Milch als Luft in dem Ding steckt


----------



## Asha'man (27. März 2011)

Schleimer!  Der weiss, wie er zu seinen Antworten kommt. 

1. Du nimmst die Nabe in deine Hände. Drehst dann das Rad. Das drehende Rad kippst du dann. So verteilt sich die Milch überall hin.
2. Milch in den Reifen kippen, dann Reifen drehen und dann ganz aufziehen. Klappt prima. Aber mach, wie du am besten zurecht kommst.
3. Toll. Dann machs halt so. 
4. Ich fülle gar keine Milch nach, bis ich wirklich einen Platten habe, der sich nicht mehr selber flickt. Das ist mir in den letzten 3-4 Jahren genau einmal passiert und dann ziehe ich nen Schlauch ein. Die Milch trocknet im Reifen nach ein paar Monaten ab. Mir ist die zu teuer, um da ständig nachzukippen. Im Tubeless Reifen habe ich sowieso kaum Pannen. Wenn dann doch und es ist keine Milch mehr zum Flicken da...was solls einmal im Jahr kann ich nen Schlauch einziehen auf Tour.

Für mich ist der größte Nachteil, das man nicht mehr ohne guten Grund die Reifen wechseln mag (wegen der Milch und der Sauerei). Und das die Milch auch gut ins Geld gehen kann. Ansonsten nur Vorteile.


----------



## akami (27. März 2011)

VIELEN DANK!

Die letzte Frage: Wenn ich den Reifen mal wechsel, lässt sich dann die eingetrocknete Milch einfach von der felge abrubbel/waschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (27. März 2011)

@aelx ...bisschen Spät gelesen....aber ich hab einen direkt in deiner Nachbarschaft


----------



## Airhaenz (27. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Habs mir in echt angeschaut. Nettes Teil, hat sich der Olli da gebastelt.
> 
> @Jochen: Watt is mit Klettern?
> @akami: Keine Panik. Ich habe bisher jeden Tubeless-Reifen mit dem SKS Rennkompressor (ist ne normale Standpumpe) drauf bekommen. Ist kein Problem. Und auf 7 Bar solltest du die Reifen auch eher nicht aufpumpen.  Es steht drauf, was maximal geht.



Frag nicht. Nachdem die Halsseuche weg war, hab ich mir die Fußseuche zugezogen. seid 1 Woche geht er nicht richtig..Sollte vielleicht doch mal zum Doc


----------



## -Wally- (27. März 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal mein neues Spielzeug für 2011:
> 
> 
> ...wird noch was geändert aber im Groben bleibts dabei:
> ...



Hi Frog,

verdammt geiles Gerät, gefällt mir gut, auch wenn ich nicht weiß obs ne Verbesserung zum Vorgänger (Deinem Speci) ist, optisch auf jeden Fall ähnlich geil und schöner Aufbau. Viel Spaß damit.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## youcandoit (27. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin heute in den Há» ChÃ­ Minh - Pfad in Lohmar gefahren. Das war so coooool. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. SchÃ¶ne abwechslungsreiche Trails und schÃ¶ne Landschaft gibts dazu. Ich hab die Strecke mal getrackt.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=205098431508701705627.00049f796950ef723f929

SchÃ¶ne grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## othu (28. März 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den Track aus Google Maps den als .gpx speichern?

Grüße
othu


----------



## youcandoit (28. März 2011)

Ich kann ihn dir als gpx per e-mail schicken. 

schöne Grüße


----------



## laultima83 (28. März 2011)

Kann man jeden Reifen UST fahren oder holt ihr auch extra ust reifen `??


----------



## Asha'man (28. März 2011)

laultima: Kommt auf die Felge an. UST Felgen fahre ich mit UST Reifen. Tubelessready Felgen, wie die ZTR Flow mit jedem beliebigen Faltreifen.


----------



## laultima83 (28. März 2011)

Also ich habe die Mavic Deemax Ultimate und die ist halt UST. Und habe ich gehofft ich kann mir da vielleicht auch irgendeinen reifen so drauf knallen und den dann fahren aber das wird wohl nicht gehen


----------



## Makke (28. März 2011)

doch das geht ... ich habe keinen einzigsten Tublessreifen im Einsatz, aber auch keinen Schlauch 
Einige Reifen eignen sich weniger ... andere mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laultima83 (28. März 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> doch das geht ... ich habe keinen einzigsten Tublessreifen im Einsatz, aber auch keinen Schlauch
> Einige Reifen eignen sich weniger ... andere mehr




Mit oder ohne Felgenband ? Ach so und ich wäre dann auch mehr in DH/Fr bereich unterwegs als Touren im GaWa. Meinste das halten die dann auch aus oder habe ich dann die ganze Milch im gesicht bei nem höhren Drop


----------



## Makke (28. März 2011)

also, ich komme damit super zurecht ... am Anfang lassen die Pellen schon mal etwas milch ab, aber wenn die Milch einmal etwas eindickt, klebt der Reifen schön an der Flanke.
Die Muddys haben selbst diverse Verkanntungen in der Nordkette Innsbruck klaglos überstanden ... das passt schon.

@Danny ... Glüder morgen fällt aus. werde stattdessen mal sehen, was so km-mäßig möglich ist.. Werde von hier über den Neusser Süden zur Halde fahren und dann zurück über MGL ... das ganze könnte dann so aussehen


----------



## Prolux (28. März 2011)

@ Markus,
ja schön, dann fahr mal alleine. Ich glaube das ist mir noch zu weit , außerdem bin ich heute auch schon 35km gefahren. Werde morgen was entspanntes machen.
Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Makke (28. März 2011)

Danny ... ist staune über Dich ... Du bist im Moment ja hyperaktiv 
mal sehen wie weit ich morgen komme ...


----------



## Drakush (29. März 2011)

laultima83 schrieb:


> . Meinste das halten die dann auch aus oder habe ich dann die ganze Milch im gesicht bei nem höhren Drop


 

ich war von der ganzen sache auch nicht überzeugt.dann durfte ich mal im park testen funzt


----------



## laultima83 (29. März 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich war von der ganzen sache auch nicht überzeugt.dann durfte ich mal im park testen funzt




Funzt auch ohne UST reifen ?


----------



## elmono (29. März 2011)

Wann ungefähr lohnt es sich mal wieder hier reinzugucken, im Sinne von "biken in und um Düsseldorf" und keine UST Diskussionen lesen zu müssen?


----------



## laultima83 (29. März 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Wann ungefähr lohnt es sich mal wieder hier reinzugucken, im Sinne von "biken in und um Düsseldorf" und keine UST Diskussionen lesen zu müssen?




am 31.03.2011 um 13:53 Uhr


----------



## Makke (29. März 2011)

wäre für eine Runde Biken am Donnerstag Abend zu haben ... hab heute mein Soll übererfüllt und mach morgen nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (29. März 2011)

ja.ohne ust reifen  

wer fährt hier fahrrad??? davon war doch nie die rede

makke.du hast nen knall


----------



## akami (29. März 2011)

Zum Thema Biken:

Ich vermisse den GraWa schon irgendwie. Da ich 20 Kilo leichter bin und im April auch ein Enduro besitzen werde, würde ich euch gerne Besuchen kommen und durch den Wald heizen. Da meine Finanziellen Ressourcen etwas erschöpft ist, würde mich interessieren, ob ich bei jemanden unterkommen könnte. Wäre super.


----------



## elmono (29. März 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> wäre für eine Runde Biken am Donnerstag Abend zu haben ... hab heute mein Soll übererfüllt und mach morgen nichts



Da werd ich hier auf den Local trails schon einen Nightride fahren, aber was ist eigentlich so ganz generell mit der Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (29. März 2011)

eingeschlafen ... leider ...
Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich ... wir können den Treff aber gerne wiederbeleben ...


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2011)

das soll morgen regnen


----------



## Makke (30. März 2011)

warten wir mal ab ... dann sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. März 2011)

Fährt heute abend jemand an der Halde?


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2011)

also, ich nicht , werde morgen fahren wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet.


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2011)

Na und????


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2011)

wat soll dat denn heißen


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2011)




----------



## natureboy79 (31. März 2011)

moin!habe die woche endlich mein bike fertigbekommen.nabenservice hinten(eine kugel hatte sich halbiert),neue kette,neue züge,bashguard...jetzt wird wieder angegriffen und im august gardasee:


----------



## natureboy79 (5. April 2011)

tzzzzz....tzzzzz:


----------



## kube (5. April 2011)

könnte mir jemand einen guten Bike shop in Düsseldorf nennen, muss meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen. Habe es selber versucht aber es ist jetzt noch schlimmer als vorher.


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2011)

Welche Riesentruppe ist mir denn da gestern an der Rennbahn entgegengekommen?
Alex, warst Du da mit dabei?


----------



## zappelmaxx (8. April 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Welche Riesentruppe ist mir denn da gestern an der Rennbahn entgegengekommen?
> Alex, warst Du da mit dabei?



könnte sein, dass die Gruppe vom DAV war: TeamD. Jedenfalls war ich gestern mit denen dort unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (8. April 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch eigentlich die CTF in Steele mit?
Werde das wohl mal als Gegenpol zu Glüder & Co. wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Makke (8. April 2011)

wann ist die?


----------



## elmono (8. April 2011)

Diesen Sonntag.


----------



## Makke (8. April 2011)

shitte ... dann bin ich schon raus ....


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2011)

Mhh, ne bin raus. Bock hätte ich schon...aber ich fahre in Krefeld, bevor ich mein Froggy zerlegen muss. Viel Spass.


----------



## S.F. (11. April 2011)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> könnte sein, dass die Gruppe vom DAV war: TeamD. Jedenfalls war ich gestern mit denen dort unterwegs.



Ja, das kommt hin. Waren gefühlte 20 biker


----------



## funsport79 (11. April 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt hin. Waren gefühlte 20 biker



Ja, das war TeamD, aber wir waren 'nur' 12 ;-)


----------



## Makke (11. April 2011)

fahrt ihr regelmäßig?

ich würde gerne die Dienstagrunde wieder ins Leben rufen ... war ja immer eine schöne Sache. 
gemäßigte Geschwindigkeit, Länge nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer ...


----------



## zappelmaxx (11. April 2011)

funsport79 schrieb:


> Ja, das war TeamD, aber wir waren 'nur' 12 ;-)



Aber gefahren sind wir für 20 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (11. April 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> fahrt ihr regelmäßig?
> 
> ich würde gerne die Dienstagrunde wieder ins Leben rufen ... war ja immer eine schöne Sache.
> gemäßigte Geschwindigkeit, Länge nach Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer ...




Jeden Mittwoch, 19 Uhr Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburger Straße
2 Gruppen: schnell und fast genauso schnell 


Die Dienstagrunde bin ich "früher" auch mitgefahren...


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2011)

funsport79 schrieb:


> Ja, das war TeamD, aber wir waren 'nur' 12 ;-) ;-)


Alex! Hatte auch kurz gedacht, ich hätte dich mit im Pulk gesehen. 



zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Aber gefahren sind wir für 20 ;-)


So sah das aus! 

@ Othu: Dein Niner ist schön geworden!!!


----------



## Prolux (16. April 2011)

was zum gucken

http://www.nsmb.com/4290-projekt-roam


----------



## akami (16. April 2011)

@ Prolux:
Habe das Video letztens auch auf YouTube gefunden. Sehr genial und macht einfach nur Lust auf den Bock zu springen und abzudüsen.

Ps.: Mein Votec soll nächste Woche kommen


----------



## Prolux (16. April 2011)

dann halte ich mal die daumen das es kommt


----------



## Prolux (16. April 2011)

@Makke,
Treppen und Stufen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (17. April 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> @ Othu: Dein Niner ist schön geworden!!!



danke!
taste mich gerade ran es auch auszunutzen


----------



## Frog (17. April 2011)

heute (So.) um 10°° am Rennbahnparkplatz.

VG
Olli


----------



## Makke (17. April 2011)

da werden nich all zu viele kommen, denn fast die ganzs Truppe ist mal wieder nach Belgien unterwegs.


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

Moin!

Erstmal vielen Dank, dass ihr mich in Sachen LRS so gut beraten habt. Mein neues kommt jetzt mit den Mavic Deemax anstatt der 2012er Iodine AM. Abgesehen von der Stabilität und Technik bin ich angesichts dieser Bilder auch vom optischen heil froh, diesen nicht zu bekommen (*schüttel*-Augenkrebs):







Grüße und vielleicht bis Mai in good, old Düsseldorf.


----------



## Frog (17. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank, dass ihr mich in Sachen LRS so gut beraten habt. Mein neues kommt jetzt mit den Mavic Deemax anstatt der 2012er Iodine AM. Abgesehen von der Stabilität und Technik bin ich angesichts dieser Bilder auch vom optischen heil froh, diesen nicht zu bekommen (*schüttel*-Augenkrebs):
> 
> ...



also füre kleines Geld hätte ich die mal ausprobiert....bei 100 kg Gewicht  wäre es spassig geworden.


----------



## akami (17. April 2011)

@ Frog:

Das Geniale an der Sache ist, dass der Deemax je nach AusfÃ¼hrung einzeln zwischen â¬565.00,- und â¬615.00,- kostet. Der CB Iodine AM kostet in der aktuellen AusfÃ¼hrung â¬829.00,- (der 2012er legt bestimmt noch mal drauf). Bei Votec jedoch zahlt man fÃ¼r den Deemax â¬20.00,- mehr.

Wahrscheinlich hÃ¤tte der LRS bis zum ersten Drop gehalten, wenn man Erfahrungsberichten und Tests glauben schenken darf. - Ne da gehe ich ersten auf Nummer sicher und habe einen optisch ansprechenden LRS. GlÃ¼ck gehabt!!!


----------



## Makke (17. April 2011)

Fuer alle denen montagsarbeit stinkt:

Morgen 11:00 uhr in solingen an derr fauna


----------



## Asha'man (17. April 2011)

Abends Fussball. Zweimal Sport schaffe ich nicht. Und nach Solingen ist ja auch nicht mal eben 1-2h radeln.


----------



## Makke (17. April 2011)

Schlechte Ausrede!


----------



## Asha'man (17. April 2011)

Bock hab ich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (17. April 2011)

@Makke,
meinst Du 11 Uhr bei mir oder an der Fauna???


----------



## Makke (18. April 2011)

bin 10:15 bei Dir ... bis gleich


----------



## Makke (18. April 2011)

war doch ein richtig schöner Tag heute ... super Trails, bomben Wetter und lecker Weizen ... !!!


----------



## Prolux (18. April 2011)

Ja, besonders der knackige Downhill zum Schluß, der hat mir sehr viel Freude gemacht. Fauna hat schöne Trails.


----------



## pauing (19. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich ziehe am 01.05. nach Düsseldorf. Mich würde eine Feierabendrunde unter der Woche interessieren. Ich hab auf den letzten paar Seiten gesehen, dass es mal ne Dienstagsrunde gab. Ist die schon wieder wiederbelebt worden?  
Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## -Wally- (19. April 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ja, besonders der knackige Downhill zum Schluß, der hat mir sehr viel Freude gemacht. Fauna hat schöne Trails.



Jepp...absolut, sehr geil, war ein richtig schönes Trailfeuerwerk gestern...ich komm da auch nicht drüber weg, ich glaube ich hole mir jetzt nochmal auf ner flotten Abendrunde Nachschlag in Glüder.


----------



## Makke (19. April 2011)

@-Wally- ... [Neid]

@pauing ... bin dafür die Runde wieder zu beleben, ob es was wird, liegt an den Teilnehmern ... Um so mehr Interesse haben und kommen, um so besser.


----------



## Prolux (19. April 2011)

Extrem-Mountain-Biker im Clinch mit der Stadt Essen 03:16 min

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_ruhr.xml


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. April 2011)

klingt doch garnicht schlecht.....ma schaun was dabei rumkommt bzw.was dort entschieden wird!

schöne Strecke....wo ist die?...und die 25 anderen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

@Prolux: Danke für den Link. Sehr interessant. Zumal in Kettwig gerade der halbe Downhill abgerissen wurde. 
@Stefan:    Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## elmono (20. April 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Prolux: Danke für den Link. Sehr interessant. Zumal in Kettwig gerade der halbe Downhill abgerissen wurde.



Bitte was, wie, wann, warum?


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen stand noch alles, jetzt nicht mehr. In Kettwig am DH sind die Sprünge professionell abgerissen und die Stämme und anderes Zeug auf den Strecken verteilt worden. Dabei waren die Sprünge echt nett.


----------



## elmono (20. April 2011)

Tja, wieder eine Abfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde weniger. 

Da kann man sich dann vermutlich bei immer mehr Kids und immer mehr Müll, sowie den Idioten bedanken, die da Rennen abhalten und die halbe Straße unten mit Shuttles blockieren.


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

Man kann da schon noch fahren. Das einzige was hilft ist, immer Rücksicht auf die Fußgänger nehmen. Immer freundlich sein. Nicht an Fußgängern vorbeirasen. Keinen Müll hinterlassen. 

Und Biker die sich nicht dran halten, zur Rede stellen.


----------



## Makke (20. April 2011)

das Problem ist auch, das die Strecken zum Teil zerbuddelt werden ... und man irgendwann die Grenze zwischen dezentem Streckentuning und   semi professionellem Ausbau überschreitet.

Gerade in der Zeit, in der man Verhandlungen mit der Stadt führt ...

An Essen (klick) sieht man ja, das die viele der Leute den Ernst der Lage auch nciht verstehen wollen. Der FR/DH-Sport ist nun mal am Wachsen und damit gehen Probleme einher, denen man sich Stellen muss ... 

Rücksichtlosigkeit ist das, was uns das "Genick" brechen wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (20. April 2011)

Ja das mit Kettwig und der Strecke.... sorry aber meine Einparkhilfe war kaputt - Mea Culpa!

Scherz Beiseite.....
Makke, alles schön und gut nur nützt es nichts Pseudo Politische und zudem Eingennützige Statuten die dazu noch Medienwirksam glorifiziert werden zu trauen.
Fakt ist, weshalb gibt es keine illegalen Fußballspieler? Tja weil es ein Anerkannter zudem noch Monitär lukrativer und Medienwirksamer Sport ist dem auch Politiker gerne Beipflichen um sich lobbyvertretent ihren elitären Arbeitsplatz zu sichern, ist doch klar. Du glaubst doch nun selbst nicht das wenn auch nur ein Quentchen "pro" in der Argumentation der Herorischen Städte Verantwortlichen dabei ist, überhaupt oder auch nur ansatzweise das dabei herauskommt womit sich die breite Masse der Biker zufrieden geben wird? Das ist eine Illusion. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, in TeuTschland ist so etwas aufgrund von Kulturellen Verhaltensweisen nicht möglich. Alles und jeder muss für etwas haften, dies und jenes muss abgenommen und gepfüft werden, Sachverhalte werden wie Kaugummi gedehnt bis sie reissen, Bürokratie und unnötiges verkomplizieren.... mein Tip -> setzt nicht darauf, verbringt eure Zeit lieber damit zu biken oder irgendwo anders oder genau die Strecke wieder aufzubaun. Denn euch entgegenkommen wird von den Sesselfurzern keiner!

P.S. die Diskussion gibts auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434910&page=30


----------



## Makke (20. April 2011)

@Impact ... das wir keine Lobby haben, ist schon schwierig genug ... und wir werden auch nie eine haben.
Aber es ist doch Auffällig das es in immer mehr Regionen nur noch Ärger gibt, weil die Leute einfach keine Grenze kennen ...


----------



## elmono (20. April 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Impact ... das wir keine Lobby haben, ist schon schwierig genug ... und wir werden auch nie eine haben.
> Aber es ist doch Auffällig das es in immer mehr Regionen nur noch Ärger gibt, weil die Leute einfach keine Grenze kennen ...



Naja, es werden zum einen immer mehr Leute, und die Leute werden scheinbar auch immer jünger.

Ersteres führt dazu, dass jeder das bauen will, worauf er Lust hat, also wird wild gebuddelt.

Letzteres wiederum bringt meistens geringe Weitsicht und Rücksicht mit sich. So toll sportlicher Nachwuchs auch ist, aber das sind, zumindest bei uns, meistens genau die Blagen, die Wanderer fast umfahren, Müll rumliegen lassen, und groben Mist in die Hänge buddeln.

Mehr Fahrer = mehr Löcher im Boden = mehr Ärger, ist wohl leider Gottes so.


----------



## Impact (20. April 2011)

Makke, schau... ich seh das so:
Fakt ist, man hört (nehmen wir jetzt mal NRW) aus manchen Ecken mehr, aus anderen wieder weniger bis gar nichts. Das man nun von Kontinuität sprechen kann wag ich mal zu bezweifeln. Wohl eher von Willkürlichkeit. Ebenso denke ich nicht, und das zeigt auch die Vergangenheit, das sich Biker diesbzgl. davon abschrecken lassen dort wieder alles aufzubaun oder gar dort niemals wieder vorbeikommen. Denn das bauen/ aufbauen/ erweitern/ abreissen & Co. liegt (aus Biker Sicht) in der Natur der Sache. Somit sollte man sich jetzt nicht dadurch demotivieren lassen das etwas platt gemacht wurde.
Des weiteren finde ich, sollte die Szene untereinander weitaus vorsichtiger mit Argumentationen nach dem Motto (ich zitiere dich eben mal aber es gibt noch zich andere Beispiele): "Aber es ist doch Auffällig das es in immer mehr Regionen nur noch Ärger gibt, weil die Leute einfach keine Grenze kennen ..." sein.
Weshalb sage ich das? Nun, ich weiss nicht ob sich jemand mal genau den Wortlaut der Essener Trail Inspektion vor der Ersten Sitzung durchgelesen und vor ein paar Tagen den Bericht zu Heisingen und Bikern im WDR Essen angeschaut hat .... dort geht Hilf- und Ratlosigkeit der offiziellen gepaar mit Vorurteilen und Dramarturgie von feinsten hervor. Ergo liegt es auf der Hand, so könnte man meinen das dieses einige Biker aufnehmen und anfangen unwissentlich, forciert durch die Stadt mit solchen Aussagen wie zuvor zitiert Unruhe, Unsicherheit u.v.a. verurteilungen untereinander zu verbreiten was dazu führt das es kollektiv zu einem anderen denken und handeln kommt als man es sonst täte. Sowas nennt man Psychologische Kreigsführung und kann bei richtiger Handhabung recht effizient sein.
Fragwürdig ist an solchen Aussagen auch wieso sollen denn Leute Grenzen kennen? Solche Umschreibungen haben mit dem Sport, ja der Kategorie Extremsport, so finde ich nichts zu suchen. Wer dem Sport egal in welcher Hinsicht Grenzen setzen möchte hindert den Sport an seiner Entwicklung und rekapituliert ggf. selber.
Wenn mit Grenzen z.B. Irrsinnige Bauten die angebl. gefährlich und unsicher aussehen gemeint sind, dann würde ich einfach den Bikern die das so einschätzen empfehlen, lasst es einfach, repektiert eure Gesunde Einschätzung und nehmt den anderen Drop (whatever) 5m weiter. Aber fangt nicht an euch untereinander an so etwas zu unterstellen. Nur weil andere Ihre Grenzen weiter ausloten wollen heisst es noch lange nicht das es grade deshalb Ärger gibt. Den Ärger, wenn man es überhaupt so verargumentiert nennen kann, wurde es auch mit einem Kicker sonstwo in der Pampa geben der nicht weiter als ein Pickel aus der Erde ragt.

Das was hier wie in Essen Kettwig jetzt höhchstwahrscheinlich durch Anordnung der Stadt ein demonstratives Exempel der Macht demonstriert wurde kann ich mit folgenden vergleichen.... In Kroatien gibt es sehr viele Häuser (fast alle) die ohne Baugenehmigung gebaut wurden, und seit je her so gehandhabt wird. Irgendwann mal evtl. in 4-6 Jahren abständen kommt dann mal ein Kommunaler Bürgermeister auf die Idee... tja ich brauch Kohle und stellt Medienwirksam erst mal Mahnungen für eine gewisse Küstenregion auf, danach dann die ebenso Medienwirksame Pressekonferenz und zu guter Schluss dann wenn keiner Zahlen wollte wird die Presse an ein zuvor ausgesuchten Ort verfrachtet die dann Live davon berichten können wie durch die Machtdemonstration der Stadt Häuser (ein paar wenige) abgerissen werden.

Schon Merkwürdig diese Globale Gemeinsamkeit wie auch hier vom Ablauf in Essen, nicht wahr? 
Dreht euer eigenes Ding, haltet zusammen, macht weiter wie zuvor und verplempert keine Zeit eures Lebens mit Pseudo Kommunen zu kommunizieren.


----------



## othu (20. April 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich ziehe am 01.05. nach Düsseldorf. Mich würde eine Feierabendrunde unter der Woche interessieren. Ich hab auf den letzten paar Seiten gesehen, dass es mal ne Dienstagsrunde gab. Ist die schon wieder wiederbelebt worden?
> Grüße,
> Ingo



Mittwoch 19Uhr, MTB Gruppe DAV Düsseldorf
Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburger Straße


Ich wäre auch wieder für Dienstags, aber erst ab 19Uhr


----------



## -Wally- (20. April 2011)

Impact schrieb:


> ...Ebenso denke ich nicht, und das zeigt auch die Vergangenheit, das sich Biker diesbzgl. davon abschrecken lassen dort wieder alles aufzubaun oder gar dort niemals wieder vorbeikommen. Denn das bauen/ aufbauen/ erweitern/ abreissen & Co. liegt (aus Biker Sicht) in der Natur der Sache. Somit sollte man sich jetzt nicht dadurch demotivieren lassen das etwas platt gemacht wurde.
> Des weiteren finde ich, sollte die Szene untereinander weitaus vorsichtiger mit Argumentationen nach dem Motto (ich zitiere dich eben mal aber es gibt noch zich andere Beispiele): "Aber es ist doch Auffällig das es in immer mehr Regionen nur noch Ärger gibt, weil die Leute einfach keine Grenze kennen ..." sein.



Moin,

also ich glaub Du denkst einfach zu weit. Ich denke Makke meint das, was Elmono hier auch sehr gut ausführt...
Es sind halt genug Leute, eben oft auch sehr junge, die rücksichtslos einfach drauf los bauen, dann steht der dicke Kicker schonmal direkt neben der Bank oder die Anliegerschleife zieht sich quer durch die Schonung oder es gibt andere Sachen, welche den Förster zur Weißglut bringen und das teilweise auch zu recht, da ist ein wenig gesunder Rückhalt manchmal schon viel wert und sorgt für mehr Ruhe auf beiden Seiten.
Aber das ist nun eher allgemein gesprochen, ich weiß nicht wie der Forst in Kettwig aussieht...

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Airhaenz (20. April 2011)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meine Meinung hier publizieren.

A. Keiner von denen, der hier mitdiskutiert ist ein Musterknabe im Sinne von Justizia. Egal ob man nun bevorzug Trails befährt die keine Wege sind oder ob man nun vor allem an einem "Bau" Spot abhängt, aktiv mitarbeitet. Selbst die die sich nur als harmlose Tourenfahren sehen, nutzten mitlweile eifrig die illegalen Spots oder zumidest Wege mit, oder verhalten sich aufhalten unrücksichtsvoll wenn sie in Riesen Gruppen am Wochenende Wanderer auf Wegen erschrecken. 
Deswegen kotzt es mich an, wenn sich Menschen, die sich selber nur in einer der oben erwähnten Gruppe zuordnen, vor allem Biker der anderen Art für die Probleme verantwortlich machen wollen.

B. Nachdem ich hier in einigen hier Regionen seid 11 Jahren regelmässig bike, ist mir vorallen in den letzen 2 Jahren eingravierender Unterschied aufgefallen. Ja wir werden mehr, kann man nichts gegen machen, ist eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen. Aber es werden extrem viele Trails in den Wald einfach nur noch hineingebremst. Es scheinen nur noch wenige die Motivation zu haben, mal anzuhalten, eine Kurve zu befestigen, einen Trail zu pflegen. Stattdessen wenn mal nen Baum umgefallen ist, einfach 100Meter weiter ne neue Schneisse in den Boden bremsen. Momentan kann man als Aussenstehender wirklich leicht zu der Meinung kommen die MTB'ler fahren kreuz und quer.

C. Der Zusammenhalt unter Mtb'ler hat einen Tiefpunkt erreicht. Erst letztens wurde ich von einem Spot(mehr Trail) unter Androhung von Gewalt von 4-5 anderen vertrieben.Da war es auch egal, dass ich dort schon mal aufgeräumt habe und auch schon Jahre vor diesen Bikern in der Gegend war. Man würde jetzt jeden der nicht in ihrer Clique wäre dort vertreiben, sie hätten Ärger mit den Behörden, dass ihr DirtSpot dort in der Nähe geschlossen wird weil jetzt so viele andere in Ihre Nähe kommen würden..

@Impact: Spots werden wieder aufgebaut, ja das gehört zum Sport. Unsere lieben Behörden sind aber auch nicht ziemperlich ganze Ecken offiziel mit No-MTB Schildern zu pflastern,wenn sie an jeder 2ten Ecke Beschwerden über Geländeradeler bekommen.
Und dann wird es echt nervig dort zu Biken, da jeder gute deutsche Hilfssheriff dir hinterherblöken wird oder einen NW Stock nach dir schmeisst.


----------



## Asha'man (20. April 2011)

@Airhaenz: Zu C, ich glaube ich weiss von welchem Spot du redest und hab schon ähnliches gehört.  Was erstens schade, um den Spot ist und zweitens traurig, wenn auch sogar ein bischen verständlich, dass jetzt Besitzansprüche gestellt werden und irgendwer entscheidet, wer wo fahren darf...


----------



## pauing (20. April 2011)

@othu und Makke: danke für die Antworten. Das hört sich gut an. Ich melde mich dann, wenn ich mit dem Umzug fertig bin.


----------



## Makke (20. April 2011)

@Jochen ... 

a) ich habe nie behauptet das Unschuldslamm zu zu sein. Dennoch weiß ich, wie man sich anderen gegenüber benimmt. Ich kenne auch Grenzen, die man schon aus Anstand und Respekt nicht überschreitet ... das ist das was der Jungen Generation offensichtlich fehlt.

b) es will ja keiner etwas zur Pflege vorhandener Trail beitragen, nur Fahren. Außerdem wird es einem ja schon überall vorgelebt: Wegschmeißen und Neukaufen ...
Ich kenne hier nur zwei Leute, die die Routen hier im Düsseldorfer Großraum wenigstens ab und an "Renovieren"

c) ist leider eine Tatsache ... 

... ich geh jetzt Radeln ... schönen Abend noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (22. April 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> C. Der Zusammenhalt unter Mtb'ler hat einen Tiefpunkt erreicht. Erst letztens wurde ich von einem Spot(mehr Trail) unter Androhung von Gewalt von 4-5 anderen vertrieben.Da war es auch egal, dass ich dort schon mal aufgeräumt habe und auch schon Jahre vor diesen Bikern in der Gegend war. Man würde jetzt jeden der nicht in ihrer Clique wäre dort vertreiben, sie hätten Ärger mit den Behörden, dass ihr DirtSpot dort in der Nähe geschlossen wird weil jetzt so viele andere in Ihre Nähe kommen würden..



Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben, da mir heute Ähnliches in der Glüder-Ecke passiert ist. Hätte ich nicht wirklich für möglich gehalten, und frag mich ehrlich gesagt, was das soll.


----------



## zappelmaxx (22. April 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben, da mir heute Ähnliches in der Glüder-Ecke passiert ist. Hätte ich nicht wirklich für möglich gehalten, und frag mich ehrlich gesagt, was das soll.



 Vielleicht sind meine Schaltkreise etwas langsam, ...

Verstehe ich das richtig? Du fährst im öffentlichen Wald auf einem Trail (oder so) wo Du schon seit Jahren fährst und dann vertreiben Dich andere Biker? Und das dann auch noch mit dem Argument, sie wären jetzt hier?
Geht es noch? Oder habe ich einfach nur etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Drakush (25. April 2011)

du hast das glaube ich schon richtig verstanden ich konnte es auch kaum glauben.
hoffe das mir das mal passiert  dann räum ich den trail mal auf
die typen sind anscheinend öffter ohne helm gefahren.


----------



## romka (26. April 2011)

also ich war die tage auch paar mal unterwegs im grafenberger umland. negatives hab ich nicht erlebt, außer am bachtal, wo paar hundebesitzer meinen, sie müssten hunde frei rumlaufen lassen, die dann alles vollkacken und dann den bikern hinterherschreien, dass biken hier verboten ist...

achja, so ein paar baumstämme lagen auch mitten aufm weg, mit einem schweinehopp waren die aber fix übersprungen 

man merkt aber teilweise schon, dass biker "unerwünscht" sind, besonders bei hundehaltern und älteren leuten und vor allem bei denen die sowieso nicht grad glücklich mit ihrem leben zu sein scheinen.


----------



## elmono (26. April 2011)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind meine Schaltkreise etwas langsam, ...
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig? Du fährst im öffentlichen Wald auf einem Trail (oder so) wo Du schon seit Jahren fährst und dann vertreiben Dich andere Biker? Und das dann auch noch mit dem Argument, sie wären jetzt hier?
> Geht es noch? Oder habe ich einfach nur etwas falsch verstanden?



Nee, nix falsch verstanden. War tatsächlich so, und scheinbar bei mir auch kein Einzelfall. Da kann man nur traurig den Kopf schütteln, und lieber wo anders fahren.




romka schrieb:


> man merkt aber teilweise schon, dass biker "unerwünscht" sind, besonders bei hundehaltern und älteren leuten und vor allem bei denen die sowieso nicht grad glücklich mit ihrem leben zu sein scheinen.



Ich kann das allerdings von deren Seite aus auch gut verstehen. Wenn ich gerade nicht auf dem Rad sitze, bin ich ja auch schon mal Spaziergänger und/oder Familienvater. Leider benehmen sich halt einige Biker derbe daneben, bremsen nicht ab, usw.
Aber die Diskussion ist vermutlich so alt, wie dieses Forum. Führt am Ende eh zu nix.


----------



## kawa116 (26. April 2011)

Servus,

ich wollt heut abend ne kleine Runde in Grafenberg drehen. Hat jemand  Bock? Hatte so 18:00 Uhr angepeilt.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Makke (26. April 2011)

Wuerde gerne ne runde mitdrehen, bin aber noch zuuuu weit weg vom rhein.


----------



## Makke (27. April 2011)

So ... bin wieder da ... aber nicht radltauglich ... werde  wohl mal etwas pausieren müssen ... *Schniiiief-Hust*


----------



## akami (27. April 2011)

@ Makke: Gute Besserung:

So ich werde wohl im MAi nach D-Dorf kommen. Hoffentlich muss ich nicht alleine durch den Wald  .

Ansonsten finde cih das hier vom Gewicht mal sehr interessant: Leichtbau

Und hier die passende FR-Ausführung: Leichtbau 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. April 2011)

akami schrieb:


> @ Makke: Gute Besserung:
> 
> So ich werde wohl im MAi nach D-Dorf kommen. Hoffentlich muss ich nicht alleine durch den Wald  .
> 
> ...



Oh Mann Makkeeeeeeee!!!!!! 
Gute Besserung!

Ja, da hat der Onkel Smolik beim Rennrad ganz ordentlich in die Trickkiste gegriffen!


Beim Freerider habe ich gemerkt, dass alles unterhalb von 13,5kg für'n A... ist. Bergauf ist das natürlich toll, aber bergab fehlt es einfach an Laufruhe!
Hatte das SWörx Enduro von 12,8 kg wieder zurückgebaut...
*Angeb-Modus* uuuund das ist mal gar nicht soooo weit weg von den 11,945 kg des Canyon....  Naaa gut, da fehlen 30mm Federweg 

Aber ich darf da gar nicht an's Konto denken... 
Die Clavicula reisst allein schon ein 900 Euro Loch.... und das Rennrad ist mit den ganzen Einzelanfertigungen eh unbezahlbar....

Allein hier wird's schon teuer.... http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/category/leichtbau/light-bikes

(unter dem Titan MTB wirds erst interessant) und das mit Serienteilen!

Und gegen das hier.... ist das Canyon sogar übergewichtig....http://www.light-bikes.de/fotos/main.php?g2_itemId=11610


Aber träumen ist schon schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (28. April 2011)

Leichtbau hört da auf, wo Sicherheit und Funktion fraglich werden ... wenn ich das Teil zwei Wochen durch die Alpen trete, brauch ich einen Rucksack voll Ersatzteile ... Denn die Frage ist, wie lange halten die Leichtbauteile unter entsprechender Belastung ...


----------



## elmono (28. April 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Leichtbau hÃ¶rt da auf, wo Sicherheit und Funktion fraglich werden ... wenn ich das Teil zwei Wochen durch die Alpen trete, brauch ich einen Rucksack voll Ersatzteile ... Denn die Frage ist, wie lange halten die Leichtbauteile unter entsprechender Belastung ...



Solche Bikes sind ja auch nicht fÃ¼r Mannsbilder wie uns, und die entsprechenden AlpeneinsÃ¤tze konzipiert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht in einen F1 Wagen passen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde ich damit ja auch nicht auf dem Aldi Parkplatz rumgurken. 

Einem Typen mit billigem  Serien-Scalpel (ca. 7kâ¬!) mussten wir in GlÃ¼der Ã¼brigens mal erklÃ¤ren, wie man einen Kettenklemmer beseitigt ohne den Carbonrahmen zu beschÃ¤digen. Werkzeug oder Ortskenntnisse waren auch nicht vorhanden, er hatte sich wohl verfahren.

(Die steile Rampe zum Raderhof hoch hat Max ihn Ã¼brigens mit dem 14kg 150mm Fully versÃ¤gt. Leichtbau ist also auch nicht alles.


----------



## Julian0o (28. April 2011)

Man sollte auch an Leichtbau im Bereich Bauch denken  Das bringt mehr und geht nicht auf Kosten der Stabilität


----------



## -Wally- (28. April 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Leichtbau hört da auf, wo Sicherheit und Funktion fraglich werden ...



...und fängt vor der Tour auf dem Klo an! 

Ansonsten kann ich das von S.F. geschriebene nur unterschreiben...wenn der Bock etwas gewichtiger ist, dabei aber auch der Schwerpunkt günstig liegt, dann liegt alles viel ruhiger und entspannter, wenns der Schwerkraft entgegen geht.
Mir persönlich ist die Robustheit und Haltbarkeit auch weitaus wichtiger als das Gewicht, entsprechend sieht mein Enduro auch aus...aber seit dem ich das so praktiziere ging die Pannenhäufigkeit gegen Null.

Und wenn sich kleine Gestalten und Frauen mit 60kg Körpermasse auf einem 12 bis 13 kg schweren All-Mountain durch die Berge quälen können, dann kann ich (195cm hoch / und fast 100kg schwer) meine 17kg Kiste auch überall rauf treten....

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Makke (28. April 2011)

... stimmt  

braucht jemand ein 20er Spezi Hotrock für den Nachwuchs? hätte eines in orange/rot-schwarz abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (28. April 2011)

leichtbau gehört ans rennrad und nicht in den wald


----------



## elmono (28. April 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> leichtbau gehört ans rennrad und nicht in den wald



Dem würde ich widersprechen. Leichtbau heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig, nicht mehr auf (ausreichende) Stabilität zu achten.


----------



## Drakush (28. April 2011)

ist aber in der regel so  nicht immer.stimmt schon. 
meiner einer hällt nur nix davon


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2011)

Makkeeeeee das 20er Spezi ist mir zu schwer.... 
Aber von der Größe doch eigentlich genau dein Ding... warum übernimmst du es nicht für Dich????


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen. Leichtbau heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig, nicht mehr auf (ausreichende) Stabilität zu achten.


Ja schon, aber irgendwann ist Schluß. Da sind die Meinungen zum Glück so verschieden wie bei der Wahl der LAG


drakusch schrieb:


> leichtbau gehört ans rennrad und nicht in den wald


An der XC Feile uneingeschränkt... beim Enduro bin ich ein wenig "geheilt"


----------



## Makke (28. April 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makkeeeeee das 20er Spezi ist mir zu schwer....
> Aber von der Größe doch eigentlich genau dein Ding... warum übernimmst du es nicht für Dich????


hab mich doch nun zu einem 24"er entschieden ... die 20" waren doch recht knapp


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2011)

Ah Ok.... hm meinst Du nicht, das ist zu gross??? Nicht das du am Ende nicht mit den Füssen den Boden erreichen kannst.... 

Was macht die Rüsselseuche?


----------



## Makke (28. April 2011)

nene ... passt schon ... 

wird allmählich ... besser ...


----------



## Julian0o (29. April 2011)

Hi Jungs, brauche mal ein Tip von den Erfahrenen hier im Kreis Düsseldorf.

Plane mit den Kumpels demnächst am Wochenende mal eine größere Tour zu machen. Habt ihr eine Lieblingstour die innerhalb von ca 2 Stunden mit dem Auto erreichbar ist? Letztes Jahr waren wir mal im Sauerland das war schon cool  Die Tour hatte glaub ich 64km und 1200 Hm.
Hier im Düsseldorf herum wirds langsam echt langweilig und wir wollen gerne mal längere Abfahrten wie die die man bei uns gewohnt ist. Zur Hausrunde reichts aber allemal 

Die hier sind wir letztes Wochenende gefahren. http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10685.html 
Schöne Tour aber uns fehlen da die längeren Abfahrten. 

Also was habt ihr für Tips in z.B. Aachen, Sauerland ect. 
Am besten mit GPS Track!


----------



## S.F. (29. April 2011)

Such mal Ahrtal bei Altenahr,
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73512.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65844.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.74256.html

Lieserpfad zwischen Daun und Manderscheid / Wittlich
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a513/pd-m324-pedal.html?mfid=43
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41658.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13154.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10726.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (29. April 2011)

Wirklich Tourencharakter, aber mit einigen fahrtechnischen Schmankerln und schön anspruchsvoll: Klingenpfad um Solingen.

GPS Track müsste dieser hier sein: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.57118.html

Bin ich mit meinem Dad zu seinem 60. gefahren, und kann sie als Tour wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## Julian0o (29. April 2011)

Der Klingenpfad is schon heftig. Die 50km mit den 1000 Höhenmetern waren für mich schon bei aktueller Kondition das Maximum. Aber das kann auch an den vielen kleinen Anstiegen liegen. Ich denke lange Anstiege verkraftet man besser.
Viel mehr muss also erstmal nicht sein. Bin noch am abspecken. 5-8 Kilo sollen mindestens noch runter 

Aber danke schonmal! Die Touren im Ahrtal und Wittlich sehen schonmal schön aus!


----------



## Prolux (30. April 2011)

War heute im G-Wood fahren und nach dem Regen waren die Bodenverhältnisse optimal.
Angenehme Temperaturen, wenig Leute und viel Spaß.


----------



## Makke (30. April 2011)

wie ekelig ... war im Büro, war trocken und langweilig 
... und jetzt noch ne Runde Klettern


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

hi leute.ich wollte für zwei drei tage in die pfalz,weiß aber nicht genau wohin.dahner felsenland?altmühltal?johannisstadt oder wie das heißt?
kann mir einer weiterhelfen?   mfg nor


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

War noch nicht in der Gegend ... außer dem Altmühltal kenne ich nichts, aber darüber war vor einiger Zeit ein Bericht in einer der Bikebravos ... soll richtig nett dort sein.
Such doch mal in den klassischen Plattformen (gps-tour.info oder gpsies.com)

Ich habe das kommende Wochenende frei ... Freitag auch und da würde ich gerne ne richtig schöne Tour fahren ... (Eifel, Witten oder wo auch immer) ... noch jemand mit Lust, Zeit und Laune


----------



## Prolux (2. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Ich habe das kommende Wochenende frei ... Freitag auch und da würde ich gerne ne richtig schöne Tour fahren ... (Eifel, Witten oder wo auch immer) ... noch jemand mit Lust, Zeit und Laune



Na ich, hätte Lust und Zeit hätte ich auch, wenn Du mit mir fahren möchtest?


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/beschilderung.php

habe das gefunden.sieht interessant aus.


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

@Danny ... wenn wie rausbekommen, wie man bei dieser Tour wieder zum Ausgangspunkt kommt, wäre das sicherlich ne coole Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (2. Mai 2011)

@Makke,
da mußt Du den Kieflsan fragen. Der ist den Lieserpfad schon gefahren soweit ich weiß.
Anfahrt
mit der Bahn:
Bis Hauptbahnhof Wittlich-Wengerohr. Von hier mit Radbus über Wittlich nach Daun. In der Saison gegebenenfalls Reservierung erforderlich. (RMV Verkehrsbetriebe)
mit dem Pkw:
Anfahrt nach Daun über A 1/48. Abfahrt Daun Rengen Richtung Zentrum bis zu den Parkplätzen.
Startpunkt der Tour ist der Platz am Forum Daun.


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

klingt doch gut ...

Morgen Vormittag ne Runde auf die Halde oder Kettwig?


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

halde wäre ich dabei


----------



## Prolux (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, bin dabei. Baue gerade die Pike ein, da die Domain noch immer suppelt und die Ersatzteile noch nicht da sind.


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

shitte ... mach das das weg geht!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

wann morgen halde jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

ich denke gegen 10:30Uhr ... am Parkplatz


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

meinst du auf der seite wo man weiter unten "springen" kann?
neuendorf oder wie das dorf heisst.


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

da wo man springen kann ...  Kleinfelderhof heißt das oder Indianertal

Danny, wad is mit Dir ... auch dabei?


----------



## Prolux (2. Mai 2011)

Ja sicher! 10 Uhr an den Garagen gegenüber Tanke?


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2011)

jepp!


----------



## H-P (2. Mai 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi leute.ich wollte für zwei drei tage in die pfalz,weiß aber nicht genau wohin.dahner felsenland?altmühltal?johannisstadt oder wie das heißt?
> kann mir einer weiterhelfen?   mfg nor




Das muß ganz nett sein... http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17542.html


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2011)

hey,danke.das ist bestimmt der supertrail von dem ich schon so viel gehört habe.


----------



## S.F. (2. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich sowohl schon mit dem MTB als auch dem RR unterwegs gewesen... ist aber schon gaaaannz laaange her... 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55359.html


----------



## Prolux (3. Mai 2011)

@Makke,
habe einen Rundkurs gefunden, siehe da http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47254.html
Lieserpfad und Eifelsteig.


----------



## elmono (3. Mai 2011)

Da keiner was geschrieben hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass keine Dienstagsrunde stattfindet? 

Ich hätte sogar mein Rad dabei, werde aber dann wohl den Heimweg allein in den Wald verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2011)

@Jan ... wir waren heute schon unterwegs ... können aber gerne den kommenden Dienstag schon mal vormerken.

@Danny ... Du hast mal einen Blick auf dei Höhenmeter geworfen?

war richtig schön heute und ne Bodenprobe der schönsten Art habe ich heute auch genommen ... wusste garnicht wieviel Haldendreck man ich kurzen Haaren unterbekommt


----------



## Prolux (3. Mai 2011)

auf der Frosthelmseite gibt es auch noch was, http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/lieserpfad/


----------



## Cry_for_death (3. Mai 2011)

ACHTUNG! ACHTUNG! ATTENTION! ATTENTION!!! 

Samstag ist Vor-Muttertagsheizen in Winterberg angesagt (also ich heize nicht so, aber ich fand es klingt gut ;P ) und wollte fragen ob sich mir jemand anschließt. Ich hab noch einen platz im auto frei und könnte also noch einen samt ausrüstung und bike ab düsseldorf mitnehmen.

Bei interesse melden, das wetter soll ja perfekt werden!


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2011)

am Wochenende fahre ich ungern nach Winterberg ... ist mir zu voll ... wenn es allerdings mehr Leute werden, würde ich mich ggf anschließen ...


----------



## Asha'man (3. Mai 2011)

Zu voll dort am WE. Ausserdem sind wir Ende Mai eh da.


----------



## obo (3. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Danny ... wenn wie rausbekommen, wie man bei dieser Tour wieder zum Ausgangspunkt kommt, wäre das sicherlich ne coole Sache



Hin kann man man von Daun nach Wittlich fahren, die ersten 25km sind eher langweilig was das fahren angeht. Von Manderscheid faengt es an ein wenig Spass zu machen. Die Rueckfahrt mit dem Bus von Manderscheid nach Daun habe ich mir gespart und bin ueber die Bahntrasse zurueck gefahren.
Den BUs kann man uebers Internet buchen und muss den auch direkt zahlen.

Den Eifelsteig macht eigentlich nicht wirklich Spass.

Pfalz
Den Felsenweg in der Pfalz kann man schoen fahren, aber nicht am WE mit ner grossen Gruppe. Schoen sind auch die Touren  von dem Marathon die man bei GPS-Tour Info findet, einfach mal nach Waldfischbach Burgalben suchen.


----------



## elmono (3. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Jan ... wir waren heute schon unterwegs ... können aber gerne den kommenden Dienstag schon mal vormerken.



Jau, können wir gerne machen.
Ich bin dann heute auch eine nette Trailrunde via Grafenberg, Aaper Wald, Auermühle & Co. nach Hause gefahren. Waren immerhin auch knapp 400hm.


----------



## Prolux (3. Mai 2011)

Makke kurz vor der Bodenprobe 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Asha'man (4. Mai 2011)

Gewicht nicht weit genug nach hinten verlagert. Sowas sehe ich sofort.   

Hoffe nix passiert?! Alles noch heile? Mann, mann, mann...wäre ich besser mal mitgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2011)

war eigentlich schon unten und hab dann die Vorderradbremse noch mal gezogen ... einfach nur dumm ... aber alles heile ... mal abgesehen vom Schalthebel, den hat es mal wieder erwischt


----------



## Asha'man (4. Mai 2011)

Ärgerlich. Aber hauptsache du hast kein Aua. Geraten hätte ich, dass das Vorderrad nicht über die Wurzel gekommen ist und du deshalb nen Abflug gemacht hast. 

Ist aber schon ne extreme Position, die du da hast. Wo genau war das?


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2011)

Indianertal ... links vom Drop ... ich wollte es direkt danach noch mal probieren, mein Gefühl hat mich aber nicht gelassen ...  wahrscheinlich besser so


----------



## Asha'man (4. Mai 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall mächtig Steil aus.


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2011)

Schalthebel zu mir... das bekommen wir wieder hin!


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2011)

ich versuche hier die ganze zeit ein foto zu posten...klappt nicht,bin ich blöd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2011)

lad sie in Dein Fotoalbum hoch ... "Fotos"-Link links von Deinem Post und dann den  Code einfügen ... ferig

@Stefan ... hab das Teil scon wieder mit Funktion versehen, hab da ja jetzt Erfahrung


----------



## toranoxx (4. Mai 2011)

Boah! Das sieht ja mal richtig steil aus.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/888683
makke noch kürzer vor bodenprobe

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/888685
danny tritt auf sein proceed ein.Zitat:"hätte ich mir besser mal ein 
specialized gekauft.*******!"


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2011)

mach es doch so:





man beachte die Auflagefläche des Vorderrades ... 
wobei mir das hier besser gefällt ...





der direkte Link ist unter BBCode zu finden


----------



## Cry_for_death (4. Mai 2011)

hehe, man beachte den restlichen federweg deiner gabel bei ersten bild deines letzten posts wo du mit dem vorderrad schon unten bist 
wärste am besten einfach gesprungen


----------



## H-P (4. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> mach es doch so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus, wie du da das Hinterrad umsetzt.


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2011)

Ups, nix VR Bremse... da war die Wurzel im Weg!

Cry, HP... ihr habt beide Recht!
Zuerst springen und dann stylisch das Hinterrad umsetzen! 

Danny.........
zum drauftreten ist ein Specialized auch nicht besser geeignet als das Proceed


----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2011)

Ist was Fahrtechnisches für das Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Cry_for_death (5. Mai 2011)

ja, immernoch winterberg am samstag


----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte eher Tourmässig, da ich kein Bock auf Lift anstehen in Wb. habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (5. Mai 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher Tourmässig, da ich kein Bock auf Lift anstehen in Wb. habe.



Glüder? Samstag 10 Uhr?


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2011)

ja ... nach Essen pflügen


----------



## Asha'man (5. Mai 2011)

Jo, aber davon weisste ja schon.


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2011)

Makke, wann wollt ihr am Samstag nach Essen?
Könnte um 16:00 Uhr nachkommen.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2011)

@SF: Steht noch nicht ganz fest. Aber nachmittags und nachkommen ist da eh kein Problem. Ich sag dir bescheid, sobald ich ne Zeit habe.


----------



## S.F. (6. Mai 2011)

OK, würde dann ggf. noch meinen verrückten Japanischen Kollegen mitbringen.
Sagt Bescheid!


----------



## Oigi (6. Mai 2011)

sayonara, werde mich gegen Mittag aufn Weg machen und vllt den verrueckten Uemit mitnehmen.


----------



## Asha'man (6. Mai 2011)

@Oigi: Es sieht so aus, als würden wir erst nachmittags fahren. Oder wir fahren schon vorher am Krater und machen den DH später. Ich versuch das mal zu klären.


----------



## youcandoit (6. Mai 2011)

@ Cry_for_death Würde gerne morgen mit nach Winterberg. 

Falls das nicht klappt, fährt jemand morgen zufällig im Raum Grevenbroich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billypimpi (8. Mai 2011)

Moin moin zusammen,

wohne im Düsseldorfer-Süden und suche mitfahrer aus der Nähe, alleine fahren wird langweilig.....


gruß micha


----------



## S.F. (8. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517818

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8290271#post8290271 Post966...
registriert seit.... Apr. 2011, May 2011

Was ist denn hier los????


----------



## marc_b (9. Mai 2011)

Billypimpi schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> wohne im Düsseldorfer-Süden und suche mitfahrer aus der Nähe, alleine fahren wird langweilig.....
> 
> ...



Wo da genau? Suche auch noch einen Mitfahrer in der Nähe.
Komme aus Monheim-Baumberg.


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht`s aus mit Dienstag eine Runde drehen?


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

Danny --> Makke!


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

ääääääh... trigger mal den Makke an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Ich würde liebend gern zusagen, kann aber noch nicht absehen, wie ich aus dem Büro komme.

Sollte eine Tour zustande kommen, würde ich dann evtl. spontan dazu stossen.


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

Jan, von wo kommst Du? Bzw, was ist der schnellste Weg von Dir aus in den Wald?
Entweder ab Fahneburgstr. oder ab A44 Ausfahrt Schwarzbach... schaun mer mal


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Nee, ich würde in Ddorf dazu stossen. Sitze ja an der Kö und würde direkt von der Arbeit kommen.


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2011)

wäre morgen auch dabei,egal wann und wo...dienstagsrunde wiederbeleben?


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

Ne Idee wäre: Grawa - Ratingen - Schwarzbachtal - Kettwig - Heiligenhaus - und zurück ... Zeitlich ist mir das Wuaaaast, kann Mittwoch ausschlafen


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2011)

hast du dir aber einiges vorgenommen!!wäre dabei,mit einkehr in der auermühle?


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Hört sich nach einer guten Runde an, wobei ich ggf. ich Heiligenhaus aussteigen würde.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

@Normen ... das klingt schlimmer als es ist ...
@Elmono ... kein Thema ... 

... evt etwas Licht einpacken, je nach dem wann wir starten ...


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich würde mitfahren wollen. Das hört sich nach Licht an, oder?
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Cry_for_death (9. Mai 2011)

ich rate euch trotz des heißen wetters lange klamotten anzuziehn und vorher in autan zu baden. ich hab meine tour nach 5mins und ca. 20 mückenstichen direkt wieder abgebrochen... fährt noch wer am sonntag nach malmedy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

Makke, Danny, Jan! Welches Bike?
Epic oder Enduro?


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

ich habe nur schwere bikes, weißt Du doch.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

hab 8 Durchstiche im Bergamont ... das lass ich mal lieber stehen .... 
Das Proceed ist wieder mit den fetten Alberts bestückt und somit "tourentauglich" ...

Die Frage ist vor allem ... Wann? und Wo? und wie jetzt und so .... ?


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

Das kommt auf die Mitfahrer an, die nicht wissen wann sie aus der Firma rauskommen sag ich jetzt mal so.


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich nehm das Hardtail, aber mit den Alberts ausm Enduro. Aber auch nur weil es so (zusammengebastelt) das derzeit einzige fahrfertige Rad ist. 

Ich könnte ca. 19 Uhr fast überall in Ddorf sein. Wie gesagt, so lange die Arbeit es mitmacht. 
Richtet euch aber bitte nicht nach mir. Wenns nicht klappt, klappts halt nicht.


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

Danny... jetzt mal so, sag ich mal: 
17:30 Fahneburgstr. unterer Parkplatz


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

@Stefan,
das ist aber früh für dich. Was sagt denn der Makke denn dazu?


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Ui, da bin ich aber raus.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2011)

18:00 Uhr wäre mir lieber ... können ja erst ne Runde lokal fahren und dann den Jan aufsammeln und nach Ratingen aufbrechen ... nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2011)

Danke fürs an mich denken, aber fahrt dann doch besser allein.
Es kann immer gut passieren, dass kurz vor Schluss doch noch ein Kunde anruft. Ich wäre dann untröstlich, wenn ich euch die Tour versau.

Alternativ versuch ich halt um 19 Uhr am G-Wood zu sein, kann aber halt auch evtl. nicht klappen.


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

PERFEKT! So machen wir das! Könnte noch ne kleine Session an den 7 Hügeln einlegen...
Bin also mit dem Enduro da!


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2011)

JAn, dann kannst Du immer noch anrufen und wir fahren einfach weiter!


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2011)

Perfekt, so machen wir das


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Mai 2011)

also 18.00 uhr rennbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (10. Mai 2011)

18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee!!!!!!

Nicht oben an der Rennbahn!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Mai 2011)

Jawoll!


----------



## othu (10. Mai 2011)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> fährt noch wer am sonntag nach malmedy?



Wann? Wäre ev. eine Überlegung... müsste nur einen Babysitter finden...


----------



## elmono (10. Mai 2011)

Wo wollen wir uns denn dann um 19 Uhr treffen?
Und fahrt ihr in jedem Fall, auch falls es gleich regnen sollte (Innenstadt tröpfelt schon)?


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Mai 2011)

wenn ich um 18.00 uhr nicht da bin,nicht warten....fahren


----------



## elmono (10. Mai 2011)

Jungs, es war mir eine Freude & eine Ehre. 
Hoffe ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen, und noch mal gute Besserung an Danny.


----------



## Prolux (11. Mai 2011)

Danke! Soweit alles gut. Der Cut war tief, und ein Stück muß da noch rumliegen.  
Mußte genäht werden. Der Rest nur Prellungen. Wann fahren wir wieder?


----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2011)

hast uns schon einen ordentlichen Schreck eingejagt ... aber schön , das alles halb so wild ist 
... ja morgen ...  oder?


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Mai 2011)

war gestern noch im wald und hab dein stück hautlappen noch gefunden,liegt jetzt bei mir im tiefkühler.wenn du es haben willst,danny,ich tausche es gegen deine pike.
gute besserung!


----------



## akami (11. Mai 2011)

Wäre ich da gewesen, hätte ich dir das vor Ort genäht. Nach 1.5 Jahren Notaufnahme kann man das  -Also mal ehrlich Jungs irgendwie vermiss ich euch doch ganz schön... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. Mai 2011)

Danny! 

Alles wird gut!!!!!


----------



## Der Boulder (11. Mai 2011)

Danny, was machste denn für Sachen? nee nee
Gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigsten Teil der Republik!
Position: +48° 22' 55.40", +7° 45' 21.68"
Nach ca. 5 Wochen Renovierungsarbeitslager hab ich's jetzt auch geschafft in unserer Haushälfte online zu gehen.
War vor 2 Wochen mal mit ein Paar Leuten aus 'nem Ski Club auf dem Bike.
Und oh Wunder selbst um die 64 Jahre lassen die Jungs es noch ( bergab ) krachen.
War alles andere als langweilig.
Jescht mus i nur no des Odne babele lerne.

Michael


----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Michael,

ihr seit schon weg? ...


----------



## akami (12. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Fully:







Der rechte Bremshebel kommt Dienstag in Carbon... .


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2011)

na endlich .... und schick isses auch noch ... nicht zum Aushalten!!!


----------



## Der Boulder (12. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> ihr seit schon weg? ...



Ja, vor lauter Packstress usw. hab ich den Umzug gar nicht mehr vorher angekündigt.
Sogar 'ne abschiedstour hat nicht mehr geklappt
Aber, wir wohnen ziemlich nah an der Nord-Süd Achse A5.
Also, wende mal auf dem Weg in den Urlaub bist, komm mal reingeschneit.

Ciao Michael


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2011)

mach ich!!!


----------



## akami (15. Mai 2011)

Moinsen!

Nach dem ich das SX brav eingeritten habe und mich erstmal in aller Form auf die Fresse gelegt habe, dachte ich mir, ich nutze die Schonzeit und probiere mich mal am Projekt UST. Und was soll ich sagen, ich habe es tatsächlich hinbekommen den normalen Maxxis Advantage ohne Schlauch aufzuziehen. Sehr geil, Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe. Besonders deine, Makke.

Grüße,

Philip


----------



## S.F. (15. Mai 2011)

Da hat das V.SX eher Dich eingeritten als umgekehrt.... 
Musste nich tun, tut doch weh!!! Frag mal den Danny!!! 

Bin gestern seit Jahren mal wieder durch die Rinne getobt... naja, wenn man das halt so nennen kann. Sprung 2 und 3 stehen noch aus.... Joshi musste mir erst einmal zeigen wie´s geht! Jugend vor!!! Sehr geile Technik Joshi!!!! 

@ Micha!!! Wir wünschen euch einen guten Start da unten!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuegodelmar (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Biker in Düsseldorf würde mich gerne mal, sobald ich mein MTB zusammengeschraubt habe die gegend hier kennenlernen. Bin neue in Düsseldorf und kenne hier nicht viel. Würde mich über neue Bekantschaften freuen.

Grüsse
Tim


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Mai 2011)

@tim willkommen

so,hier mein neues magura louise branding.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896238


----------



## kube (15. Mai 2011)

Ach du sch... wie kriegt man denn sowas hin?


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2011)

sehr geil ... das Geld für ein Tatoo kannste Dir jetzt sparen


----------



## S.F. (15. Mai 2011)

Wie hat er denn das fertigbekommen???? Branding... ihr kommt auf Ideen....


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Mai 2011)

ist alles burgholz schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. Mai 2011)

@ Natureboy79,
willkommen im Club, habe zwar ein Scaring (sprich Narbing), aber dein Branding ist auch nicht übel.


----------



## Der Boulder (16. Mai 2011)

@ Micha!!! Wir wünschen euch einen guten Start da unten!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Danke


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich war am sonntag in malmedy, ferme libert, bei regen und hagel und ich kanns euch da nur empfehlen, selbst bei solchem wetter 


für diesen samstag ist ja besseres wetter angesagt und ich wollt gern wieder hin! wer mitmag bitte melden, würde ungern alleine fahren. der eintritt kostet 10 euro für 16 fahrten und der park ist in relation zu seinen echt gut gebauten strecken eher spärlich besucht, also wartezeiten a la wibe gabs die zwei mal die ich da war bisher nicht 

Bitte melden!!


----------



## Prolux (17. Mai 2011)

Freitag werden die Fäden gezogen, yahhhh  endlich, weil es langsam nervt.


----------



## S.F. (18. Mai 2011)

wird schon!!!
Was macht das Loch, das verblieben war? Schliesst sich ebenfalls???

@Cry... Malmedy... eher was für DH Räder oder geht´s dort auch mit nem Enduro?


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. Mai 2011)

ja, geht auf jeden fall. gibt ne strecke mit einigen smoothen tables und doubles/drops, da reicht nen dirtbike. die downhillstrecke ist dann an manchen stellen was ruppig fürn enduro, aber ich würd hier mal behaupten dass das an den meisten stellen überhaupt kein problem ist, ansonsten kann man ja auch was langsamer fahren  denke so mit 120-140mm sollte das schon machbar sein. bin mit 160mm gefahren, ging sehr gut.


----------



## Prolux (18. Mai 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> wird schon!!!
> Was macht das Loch, das verblieben war? Schliesst sich ebenfalls??



Sieht gut aus. Alles verschlossen und ne Kruste drauf.


----------



## S.F. (18. Mai 2011)

OK, also gut fürs Enduro mit 160mm 



Cry_for_death schrieb:


> ja, geht auf jeden fall. gibt ne strecke mit einigen smoothen tables und doubles/drops, da reicht nen dirtbike. die downhillstrecke ist dann an manchen stellen was ruppig fürn enduro, aber ich würd hier mal behaupten dass das an den meisten stellen überhaupt kein problem ist, ansonsten kann man ja auch was langsamer fahren  denke so mit 120-140mm sollte das schon machbar sein. bin mit 160mm gefahren, ging sehr gut.


----------



## Drakush (18. Mai 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> wird schon!!!
> Was macht das Loch, das verblieben war? Schliesst sich ebenfalls???
> 
> @Cry... Malmedy... eher was für DH Räder oder geht´s dort auch mit nem Enduro?


 

ganz klar ein dh park  macht kein spaß mit nem kleinen bike.


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. Mai 2011)

ach doch, ich fand schon  mehr federweg macht natürlich mehr spass  aber mit 160mm gings bei mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. Mai 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> ganz klar ein dh park  macht kein spaß mit nem kleinen bike.



Also nix für Dich Draki.... 

Hab im Moment eh zuwenig Zeit für alles 
Wenn da die Ganztagsbetreuung nicht wäre...


----------



## Prolux (22. Mai 2011)

@Makke,
wie sieht es aus bei dir die Woche mit fahren?


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2011)

werde morgen Vormittag ne Kondirounde mit dem Bergamont drehen ... 44-60km (vermutlich einmal um Neuss)


----------



## Prolux (22. Mai 2011)

ne, das ist für mein Knie zu weit, im moment.
langsam rantasten.


----------



## Asha'man (23. Mai 2011)

@Makke: Sag bescheid. Ich komme mit.


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2011)

starte gegen 09:30 Uhr hier und wäre ca. 10 vor 10 am Neusser Sporthafen ...


----------



## Asha'man (23. Mai 2011)

Ok, ich sag dir gleich bescheid. Kann auch sein, dass ich zum Orthopäden gehe...bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob meine Rippe nur geprellt ist oder doch gebrochen...


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2011)

klingel durch!


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2011)

Dienstagsrunde so gegen 19 Uhr?

Hab das Rad mit auf der Arbeit und werde in jedem Fall fahren (bis Heiligenhaus/Hösel), vielleicht will ja wer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2011)

bin heute arbeitsbedingt raus ...


----------



## othu (24. Mai 2011)

Im Prinzip gerne, aber heute muss ich leider ein kleines Monster bewachen...


----------



## Elfchen (25. Mai 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ok, ich sag dir gleich bescheid. Kann auch sein, dass ich zum Orthopäden gehe...bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob meine Rippe nur geprellt ist oder doch gebrochen...




was haste denn schon wieder gemacht???


----------



## Elfchen (25. Mai 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Also nix für Dich Draki....
> 
> Hab im Moment eh zuwenig Zeit für alles
> Wenn da die Ganztagsbetreuung nicht wäre...



Ganztagsbetreuung???

würd gern mal wieder mit  Sa??


----------



## elmono (25. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gerne, aber heute muss ich leider ein kleines Monster bewachen...



Ah, ein Leidensgenosse. 
So gehts mir am Samstag...


----------



## Asha'man (25. Mai 2011)

@Elfe: Ich? Gar nix!  Kollege von mir hat mir beim Fussball seinen Ellbogen in die Rippen gehauen, nachdem ich ihm ein paar mal den Ball weg genommen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

@ Asha'man:

1. Ein unfairer spieler oder nie gelernt zu verlieren? Frechheit sowas.
2. Aus beruflichen Gründen weiß ich, dass so eien Einwirkung auf die Rippen auch ohne Brüche oder ähnliches länger anhalten können. Mein Tipp von mir, gehe zum Arzt und lass dir folgendes verschreiben:

1. Diclofenac-Natrium Dispers 50-100mg (bekommst du auch Rezeptfrei in der 12,5mg Variante ider nimm Ibuprofen 400, sind auch Rezeptfrei)
2. Pantozol oder Omeprazol 20mg (Omeprazol wäre auch Rezeptfrei)
3. Holst du dir dazu Doc-Salbe. Der ganze Voltaren/Heparinscheiß ist nix, da kannste auch  Butter nehmen, rezeptfrei)
4. Wenn es wirklich schlimm ist und gar nix gehen sollte soll dir der Arzt zur Nacht noch eine Musaril 50mg verpassen.

Und wenn das alles nix für dich ist, aus der Homöopathie helfen viele die Arnicakügelchen.

Grüße,
Philip


----------



## Asha'man (25. Mai 2011)

Philip, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich absicht war. Glaube ich eigentlich nicht.

Rippenprellung dauert lange. Habe ich schon Erfahrung mit. Painkiller nehme ich keine. Da muss ich durch.  Arnika ist aber ne gute Idee!


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Aber die Ibusalbe würde ich dir noch ans Herz legen.


----------



## akami (25. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage:

Welchen leichten und gut belüfteten Schienbein/Knieschutz würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Meinen alten gibt es nicht mehr und alle anderen kamen mir zu groß oder zu warm vor. Bis jetzt bin ich beim TSG Whistler stehen geblieben aber ihr zaubert bestimmt noch was schönes aus dem Ärmel.


----------



## S.F. (25. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre den IXS Slope (Sitzt extrem gut) und die alten Race Face FR
Gut belüftet ist auch der IXS Assault.


----------



## S.F. (25. Mai 2011)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Ganztagsbetreuung???
> 
> würd gern mal wieder mit  Sa??



Na klar,  Mo. bis Fr. von 8 bis 5....  

Sa... joooo, klingt gut?
Bei euch?


----------



## -Wally- (26. Mai 2011)

akami schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage:
> 
> Welchen leichten und gut belüfteten Schienbein/Knieschutz würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Meinen alten gibt es nicht mehr und alle anderen kamen mir zu groß oder zu warm vor. Bis jetzt bin ich beim TSG Whistler stehen geblieben aber ihr zaubert bestimmt noch was schönes aus dem Ärmel.



Moin,

also die Whistler Teile erinnern mich sehr an meine eigenen O'Neal Rocker FR, mit denen ich recht zufrieden bin, sicherlich wirds da auch mal schwitzig drunter bei längerem Tragen, aber so ist das nunmal, vom Schutz her taugen die Teile auf jedenfall, wie ich letzten Sommer in Winterberg erfahren konnte...da hab ich damit Furchen im Brechsand gezogen...    (mit ein bisschen Tuning werden die übrigens noch besser...)

Wenn ich hier in der Nachbarschaft mal den einen oder anderen gemütlichen Glüdertrail abfahre, dann hab ich immer die 661 Evos am Mann...ist zwar nur ein Knieschutz, aber die Teile können was ab und die kann man auch mal flott in nen Rucksack quetschen, daher sind die eigentlich immer dabei, ...kann man auch auf der ganzen Tour an lassen.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr nur Knie-/Schienbeinschoner, weil ich Talent habe mir die Pedale an die Schienbeine zu hauen...und die haben jetzt genug Narben. 

Die alten Race Face FR. Die neuen habe ich auch, sehen cool aus...aber scheuern bei an den Seiten beim pedalieren. Wenn du noch irgendwo die alten (grauen) bekommen kannst, zuschlagen.
Ansonsten sehen die POC ganz gut aus. Habe aber keine eigene Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Makke (26. Mai 2011)

die 2010er Raceface sind in der Tat nicht der Knaller ... die 661 Kneeguard ob mit oder ohne Evo sind für normale Touren top, die kann man ggf. mit den  Schienbeinschoner vervollständigen ...

Ansonten sage ich: anprobieren ... nicht jeder Schoner passt zu jedem Bein!


----------



## elmono (26. Mai 2011)

Ich nutze mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Knieschoner: 661 Kyle Strait (Klassiker, günstig), oder POC (super Tragekomfort, besser belüftet, teuer).

Race Face Rally FR hab ich auch noch 2 Paar, gut belüftet sind die aber nicht wirklich. Dainese fand ich zumindest immer besser belüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (26. Mai 2011)

Sonntag vielleicht jemand in Belgien? Filthy Trails oder Malmedy?


----------



## Makke (26. Mai 2011)

Leider nicht ... evt aber Samstag am Meer


----------



## pommes5 (26. Mai 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Ansonten sage ich: anprobieren ... nicht jeder Schoner passt zu jedem Bein!



das stimmt wohl

die raceface waren mir zB von den straps her zu kurz, passten nicht um die beine (gr L)

die rockers haben mir ordentlich die kniee aufgeschürft beim treten

fahre die whistler nun seit >1 Jahr
******* ist, dass man sie nicht mal eben aus- und anziehen kann
richtig gut ist dagegen, dass sie nicht rutschen und im gegensatz zu leichteren und schmaleren schonern die schienbeine und teile der waden umschließen und so einen guten "rundumschutz" bieten
und ich kann mit den teilen auch 4h Tretzeit an nem Tag machen ohne dass sie mir scheuern

aber das ist nur meine erfahrung, dass wird bei jemand anders direkt ganz anders sein


----------



## Prolux (31. Mai 2011)

Mittwochsrunde?


----------



## Makke (1. Juni 2011)

mal was zum Lesen: Spiegel Online


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2011)

Kinder ... wie sieht es mit ner Runde Biken heute Nachmittag aus?


----------



## aelx (4. Juni 2011)

Wo? Wollte heute Abend eigentlich noch nach Glüder.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juni 2011)

wäre dabei.alex rufst du mich an wo und wann ihr fahrt,ich muss jetzt mal kurz ein paar stunden weg.


----------



## aelx (4. Juni 2011)

Mach ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2011)

wann und wo wolltet ihr in Glüder fahren?


----------



## aelx (4. Juni 2011)

Bin mit Norman um 17 Uhr an der Haasenmühle, da wird man sich schon irgendwie finden.


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2011)

wie langge wolltet ihr fahren ... überlege gerade euch zu belästigen ...
war Donnerstag schon 5 Stunden in Glüder on Tour


----------



## aelx (4. Juni 2011)

Ehrlich keine Ahnung, normale Runde wahrscheinlich, ich nehm vorsichtshalber aber einfach mal die Lampe mit.


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2011)

ich bin für heute raus ... gehe ne Runde auf 8 Rollen raus ... werde morgen Vormittag (soweit das Wetter noch passt) nach Glüder fahren.


----------



## akami (5. Juni 2011)

So habe meine Wahl für die Eifel getroffen und folgendes bestellt:

- iXS - Knie-Schienbeinschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guard
- iXS - Ellbogenschoner Rinderknecht Signature Series Guards
- SixSixOne 661 - Evo d3o Handschuh
- Evoc - Freeride Trail Protektor-Rucksack

______________________________________________________________________

Oh mann, Glüder oder der Grafenberger Wald wären auch echt mal wieder schöne Lokations zum fahren aber irgendwie ist es für mich ohne Auto echt immer schwer bis da unten mit dem Bike vorzudringen. Muss mal gucken, was Bike&Bahn kostet. Via Mitfahrzentrale bekommt man nur Absagen oder findet keien Rücktour. - Ich glaube da muss cih doch noch mal wieder umziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2011)

klingt vernünftig ....


----------



## S.F. (7. Juni 2011)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück!
Was ist denn den Rest der Woche noch geplant????

Akami... ein Rad lässt sich doch eigentlich immer für dich organisieren!
Testbike z.B. kostet auch nur 25.-- für´s WE und du brauchst dein´s nicht durch die Gegend zu schleppen.
Eigene Pedale einpacken... fertig!


----------



## Prolux (7. Juni 2011)

Wieso? Hast Du noch die Woche Urlaub? Weil geplant , weiß ich nichts drüber ob was geplant ist. Meine Wenigkeit fährt Fahrrad.


----------



## Makke (7. Juni 2011)

geh jetzt etwas Klettern ... brauche Abwechslung ... nur auf`m Rad , da wird man doch verrückt ... ich sach nur Linienkrankheit!!!

@Stefan ... einem Votecpiloten ein Speci unter den hintern zu klemmen, ist wie einem VW-Fahrer einen Opel als Ersatz anzubieten


----------



## S.F. (7. Juni 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> geh jetzt etwas Klettern ... brauche Abwechslung ... nur auf`m Rad , da wird man doch verrückt ... ich sach nur Linienkrankheit!!!
> 
> @Stefan ... einem Votecpiloten ein Speci unter den hintern zu klemmen, ist wie einem VW-Fahrer einen Opel als Ersatz anzubieten



Janeeeisklar!!!! 

Bin da eher gewillt den vergleich zwischen Trabbi und Porsche zugunsten des Spezi gelten zu lassen.... 

Abba.... dubisdochnurneidisch... 

Komme gerade vom Erdebewegen aus dem Garten....


----------



## Makke (7. Juni 2011)

na der Vergleich hinkt jetzt aber ... ein Porsche kann doch keinem Trabi das Wasser reichen ...


----------



## S.F. (8. Juni 2011)

Janeee, jetzt wo du´s sagst....


----------



## Prolux (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ist was für`s lange Wochenende geplant???


----------



## Makke (9. Juni 2011)

ja .... ARBEITEN ...


----------



## Elfchen (9. Juni 2011)

würd mich am langen Wochenende auch gern mal wieder mit anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juni 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ja .... ARBEITEN ...



:kotz:


----------



## Prolux (11. Juni 2011)

@ Stefan,

das Filmchen "Fahrtechnik" ist am Ende der Seite.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/07/fahrtechnik-spitzkehren-fahren-mit-harald-philipp/


----------



## Prolux (11. Juni 2011)

Wollte mit Stefan Morgen oder Übermorgen fahren. Wann und Wo steht noch nicht fest. Möchte jemand mitkommen?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2011)

Fahr evt morgen mit dem Ralf ne Runde ... steht aber noch nicht fest ...


----------



## akami (11. Juni 2011)

Holt ihr mich ab?


----------



## othu (12. Juni 2011)

montag was geplant?


----------



## Makke (12. Juni 2011)

wie sieht es heute aus?
12:00 Uhr am Rennbahnparkplatz für eine kleine 2-3 Stundenrunde?


----------



## S.F. (12. Juni 2011)

Gäääääähn..... oooooh.. Internet und Telefon funktionieren wieder... 


12 Uhr schaffe ich nicht!
Fahre eher gegen 15 Uhr und würde gerne an der Fauna starten....


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Juni 2011)

fauna klingt verlockend!!!wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Juni 2011)

Hartmut und ich! Eventuell noch Danny?
Wir treffen uns um 15:30 an der Fauna!


----------



## natureboy79 (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## Elfchen (17. Juni 2011)

bin nächste woche Mo-Mit daheim 
wenn jemand lust hat zu biken: ich will mit!!


----------



## Alex23 (19. Juni 2011)

Sind hier ein paar downhiller ?




P.S. verkaufe Kona Stinky 2009


----------



## S.F. (19. Juni 2011)

Elfe: Dienstag/Mittwoch könnte es am Abend Regenlücken geben... ich sach Bescheid


----------



## S.F. (19. Juni 2011)

Alex23 schrieb:


> Sind hier ein paar downhiller ?



Ich fürchte nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (20. Juni 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nicht wirklich


eher hier: www.dirtstylers.de
Ride On!


----------



## Alex23 (20. Juni 2011)

Ok danke !!! 


P.S. verkaufe Kona Stinky 2009


----------



## akami (20. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht interessiert das hier ja den einen oder anderen:

BMO ist heute fÃ¼r mich gestorben. Hier der Grund:

1. Am 5.6. diverse Artikel bestellt. Angeblich sofort verfÃ¼gbar.
2. Einige Artikel waren dann doch nicht sofort in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe VerfÃ¼gbar also 2-10 Tage Lieferzeit.
3. 12 Tage spÃ¤ter am 17.6. angerufen und gefragt, wo meine Artikel bleiben. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Artikel bis Montag kommen sollen. Da habe ich gesagt, dass ich noch bis Montag warten kann aber das Paket dann wirklich los muss.
4. Am 18.6. habe ich eine Email bekommen. Der Artikel wird erst zum 12.7. wieder angeliefert.
5. Ich heute da angerufen um eine Alternative auszumachen. Alternative gefunden, kostet aber â¬ 25.00,- mehr. Daraufhin habe ich gesagt, die sollen das Paket losschicken und ich Ã¼berweise. Daraufhin meinten die, das erst versendet wird, wenn die das Geld auf dem Konto haben. Eine Nachnahme wurde mir auch nicht angeboten.


Ich Ã¼berweise denen doch auch immer Geld und vertraue denen, dass meine Artikel kommen. Ich habe denen in den letzten 5 Monaten â¬ 1200.00,- in den Rachen geworfen und wollte jetzt noch ein Bike bei denen Bestellen aber das kÃ¶nnen die knicken. Sollte morgen um 10Â°Â° das Geld nicht auf meinem Konto sein, dann gibt das richtig Ãrger. Ich habe es langsam satt fÃ¼r LÃ¼gen, MÃ¤rchen und Unfreundlcihkeit auch noch zu bezahlen. *Meine Fresse bin ich sauer!!!*
__________________________________________________ ________________________

Sorry Jungs und MÃ¤dels aber das musste raus.


----------



## S.F. (20. Juni 2011)

Also wie im "normalen" Laden auch...


----------



## Makke (20. Juni 2011)

@akami ... Sensibelchen


----------



## elmono (20. Juni 2011)

Ich kann deinen Ärger (teilweise) verstehen. Aber was kann BMO dafür, wenn ihre Lieferanten sie genau so hinhalten?


----------



## akami (20. Juni 2011)

Makke ich will nur einen tag so arbeiten dürfen wie alle anderen auch. 

Aber muss BMO deshalb lügen und den Service auf Eis legen?


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2011)

werde morgen hier in D-Dorf ne Runde drehen ... (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)
Wollte gegen 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Rennbahn starten ... noch jemand mit Bewegungsdrang?


----------



## -Wally- (21. Juni 2011)

@akami: Das fast gleiche Problem habe ich mit BMO derzeit auch, ich finde auch, dass rein kommunikativ recht wenig von denen kommt und es manchmal was träge ist, scheint aber soweit zu laufen.

Ich habe auch schonmal bei Bike Components bestellt, daher bin ich Verzögerungen gewöhnt...ich glaube meine letzte Bestellung dort hat gut 3 Monate gedauert, obwohl bei Bestellzeitpunkt alles innerhalb von max. 10 Tagen lieferbar gewesen sein sollte...
Scheint also wirklich normal zu sein in der Branche.


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2011)

@Wally --- kommste morgen mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (21. Juni 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Wally --- kommste morgen mit?




Hmm...also ich hatte heute auch überlegt ob ich morgen nach dem Frühstück nicht mal einen kleinen Abstecher in Richtung Glüder oder auch Altenberg machen soll und wenn nur für ein Stündchen, aber die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sind ja vernichtend, zumindest für den Vormittag und Abend...also bin ich mir da noch nicht ganz so sicher.
Ich nehme an, dass der Parkplatz Rennbahn auch irgendwo in Dus ist? Da müsst ich ja dann auch erstmal hin kommen...hmm ich werd mir nachher nochmal den Wetterbericht zugemüte führen....


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> @akami: Das fast gleiche Problem habe ich mit BMO derzeit auch, ich finde auch, dass rein kommunikativ recht wenig von denen kommt und es manchmal was träge ist, scheint aber soweit zu laufen.
> 
> Ich habe auch schonmal bei Bike Components bestellt, daher bin ich Verzögerungen gewöhnt...ich glaube meine letzte Bestellung dort hat gut 3 Monate gedauert, obwohl bei Bestellzeitpunkt alles innerhalb von max. 10 Tagen lieferbar gewesen sein sollte...
> Scheint also wirklich normal zu sein in der Branche.



kenn ich!bei hibike auch.


----------



## akami (21. Juni 2011)

Naja whatever...

So da cih jetzt schnell noch Protectoren organisieren musste und ich den IXS Assault bzw. den Rinderknecht nicht mehr so schnell bekommen habe, fahre ich jetzt komplett (Handschuhe, Ellenbogen- und Knieprotektoren) die 661 EVO d3o. Mal sehen, wie dich sich in der Eifel machen. Testrunde lief gut.


----------



## -Wally- (21. Juni 2011)

Also die 661 Evo Teile habe ich eigentlich bei jeder Tour im Rucksack, und dann auch auf'm Trail am Bein. Die sind sau bequem und man kann auch länger damit fahren, wirste nicht bereuen, nur wenns härter und flotter wird kommen Protektoren mit Schienbeinschutz dazu.
Die Evos für die Ellenbögen würden mich auch noch interessieren....musst Du mal berichten wenn Du das Zeug getestet hast.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

bin ab morgen bis nächsten donnerstag im vinschgau.irgendeiner auch zufällig dort?
norman


----------



## Frog (23. Juni 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> bin ab morgen bis nächsten donnerstag im vinschgau.irgendeiner auch zufällig dort?
> norman



waren vor 2 Wochen dort.....fahr mal den 8er....aber nicht wenn der nass ist!!

VG & habe Spass


----------



## Makke (23. Juni 2011)

bin mit Stefan ab Dienstag bis Sonntag in Latsch ... unser Programm steht aber fest: Trailtrophy!!! siehe Signatur


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

hey stimmt ja trailtrophy.ist aber erst ab 1.7 oder?dann lass uns doch mal zusammen ne tagestour machen.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> waren vor 2 Wochen dort.....fahr mal den 8er....aber nicht wenn der nass ist!!
> 
> VG & habe Spass



schlimmer als der 4ber kann der nicht sein.und nass ist es da unten ja eh fast gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. Juni 2011)

So schlimm ist der 4b doch gar nicht.... 

Norman, wo bist Du denn untergebracht?

Keine Zeit für die TT???

Wir sollten uns jedenfalls treffen!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

ich habe mich wieder in laas einquartiert!nee,muss am 1.7 eine neue arbeitsstelle beackern,dann noch mal kurz in die alpen und spaß haben.
auf jeden sollten wir uns treffen.wo wohnt ihr?ich schick dir mal meine nummer,deine habe ich glaube ich noch.

bis die tage im sonnigen vinschgau!


----------



## Makke (23. Juni 2011)

Dann kannst Du am Mittwoch HIER mitkommen ... wird allerdings ein Stück Arbeit!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du am Mittwoch HIER mitkommen ... wird allerdings ein Stück Arbeit!



ist nicht euer ernst oder?knapp 3000 hm????


----------



## Makke (23. Juni 2011)

na Sicher ... nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ... 
(für einen Teil versuchen wir noch einen Shuttle zu bekommen ... ist aber noch nicht klar)


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2011)

dann plant mich schon mal ein mit dem shuttle.das darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. Juni 2011)

o.k. ...


----------



## S.F. (24. Juni 2011)

word!


----------



## Asha'man (25. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch mit!


----------



## Makke (25. Juni 2011)

Dein Platz ist noch reserviert ...


----------



## S.F. (25. Juni 2011)

Ab morgen nicht mehr!


----------



## sieb10 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Gibt es die Möglichkeit in Düsseldorf MTB´s für einen Tag oder ein Wochenende zu leihen? Ich überlege momentan mir eins zu kaufen, würde jedoch vorher gerne noch einmal ein paar Runden fahren!

Fürs Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!

LG
Phil


----------



## elmono (25. Juni 2011)

Cycle Service, Testbike für ein Wochenende. Kostet ein paar Euro, die später beim Kauf angerechnet werden würden.


----------



## sieb10 (25. Juni 2011)

Sind das dann alles Specialized Bikes wie auf der Page die ich bei google gefunden habe? Was heiß ein paar Euros (circa)?


----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, alles Specialized Bikes. 

25,-- Leihgebühr. Deinen Personalausweis solltest Du auch dabei haben.

Die Testbikes sind alle voll gefedert.


----------



## -Wally- (30. Juni 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> na Sicher ... nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ...
> (für einen Teil versuchen wir noch einen Shuttle zu bekommen ... ist aber noch nicht klar)



Jau...scheint ja geklappt zu haben mit dem Shuttle, wie dieses Fundstück von gestern Mittag beweißt...aber so hart scheint Ihr ja nicht zu sein, wenn Ihr schon pause machen müsst  Makke, S.F. und Natureboy79! 

Oh man wie ich euch beneide!!  Ich hoffe Ihr habt die Abfahrt gut überstanden, die ersten Meter hinterm Grat sollen ja nicht so prickelnd sein.

Fundstück aus Sulden, auf ca. 2900m, etwas unterhalb vom Madritschjoch:







Gruß,
Wally


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Juli 2011)

Maaaahlzeit Kinners ....
Der Krat soll nicht so toll sein ... ich kenne 3 Typen denen man am Abend das Grinzen aus dem Gesicht meiseln musste ...
Es war wohl eine der schönsten und auch anstrengensten Abfahrten die wir je gemacht haben ... !!! 
Alle haben das Event heile überstanden und sind hoffentlich auch gut zu Hause angekommen ...


----------



## S.F. (4. Juli 2011)

Die ersten 30hm vom Grat sind schon fahrbar! 
Dann kurz zwei Absätze tragen und ab da ist´s bis auf zwei weitere kleine Stellen, die entweder zu eng oder doch zu ausgesetzt sind, durchgängig fahrbar!!! Grinsen? Jau, immer noch da!!! 

Trailtrophy war auch wieder ein großer Spaß!!!!
Masaki und ich waren um 0:00 Uhr in Ddorf! 
Wieder zurück willl....


----------



## elmono (4. Juli 2011)

Wie war die Trailtrophy im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr?

Und wie schauts morgen mit einer Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## S.F. (4. Juli 2011)

Hi Jan!
Wetter top, Starterfeld entspannt, keine Staus vor den Wertungsprüfungen!
Rückmeldungen durchweg positiv. Beim Nightride kam ich als letzter um halb zwölf vom Berg und war total geflasht... 
Die TT war in Bezug auf die gezeiteten Anstiege anspruchsvoller! Die Abfahrten sind weitgehend gleich geblieben (1er und 4er).
Dem einen war´s zu hart, dem anderen zu lau, der wünschte sich 400hm gezeitet bergauf... 
Ich persönlich finde, wir haben uns im Vergleich zum Vorjahr gesteigert. 

Nur Schade, dass am Ende nur ca. 170 Fahrer den Weg nach Latsch gefunden haben. Es hätten gerne noch ein paar mehr sein dürfen.

Bin gespannt, wie die Resonanz für die TT in Lenzerheide ist.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juli 2011)

hey willkommen zurück!die trailtrophy hätte ich gerne noch mitgenommen,aber der event in der lenzerheide kommt ja auch noch!
die sulden tour war einfach nur geil,die geb ich mir auf jeden fall nochmal.
thx makke und stefan,und nächstes mal hab ich auch einen anderen sattel.
versprochen!


----------



## S.F. (5. Juli 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hey willkommen zurück!die trailtrophy hätte ich gerne noch mitgenommen,aber der event in der lenzerheide kommt ja auch noch!
> die sulden tour war einfach nur geil,die geb ich mir auf jeden fall nochmal.
> thx makke und stefan,und nächstes mal hab ich auch einen anderen sattel.
> versprochen!



Ja, Dein alter Sattel hat´s ja jetzt wirklich hinter sich! 
Willst Du mal nen Testsattel für ne Sitzprobe?
Ich hab auch noch ne 140er Gabel zum Testen!

Da freuen wir uns natürlich, wenn Du in der Schweiz dabei bist!


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2011)

die ersten Bilder und ein kleiner Bericht sind auf fun-riders.org online !!!!!


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> die ersten Bilder und ein kleiner Bericht sind auf fun-riders.org online !!!!!



 Ich krich hier gerade die Pipi in die Augen!!  Geil!


----------



## S.F. (5. Juli 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich krich hier gerade die Pipi in die Augen!!  Geil!



Und auf www.trailtrophy.eu sind ebenfalls die ersten Bilder online!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (6. Juli 2011)

Welcome back! Schön, dass alle Heile geblieben sind. Bin jetzt erstmal Fotos schauen.


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2011)

mach mal ... wie sieht es denn mit Glüdern am Donnerstag aus ... noch jemand Lust/Laune/Zeit ... 
Stefan und ich werden uns an der Haasmühle treffen ... Zeit steht noch nicht ganz genau fest.


----------



## -Wally- (6. Juli 2011)

@Makke, das klingt interessant, jedenfalls interessanter als im Büro zu sitzen! Und die Wettervorhersagen sind bombastisch...Also lass mal was von wegen Zeit hören, dann bin ich eventuell mit dabei...


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2011)

Wally ... erst was Arbeiten, dann Biken ... kannst mich gerne morgen unterstützen (sind nur zu Zweit im Büro)


----------



## S.F. (6. Juli 2011)

Ich komme frühestens um 16:00 aus dem Büro! 

Also 16:30 Haasenmühle! Morgen ist Techniktraining angesagt!!!
Muss mich noch viel mehr auf der Karre bewegen, damit´s nicht so auf die Hände und Arme geht!

In Lenzerheide will ich auf den DH´s nicht wieder so abkacken und 30 Sekunden auf die schnellste Frau verlieren....


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, Dein alter Sattel hat´s ja jetzt wirklich hinter sich!
> Willst Du mal nen Testsattel für ne Sitzprobe?
> Ich hab auch noch ne 140er Gabel zum Testen!
> 
> Da freuen wir uns natürlich, wenn Du in der Schweiz dabei bist!




Ja,bin offen für Sättel sämtlicher Art!Denke,ich werde mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes vorderes Laufrad mit Steckachse besorgen,und dann die Sektor Coil 150mm U-Turn zulegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2011)

Das klingt nach nem guten Plan! ...

Hab noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Vinschgau online gestellt ...


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2011)

morgen 16:30 Uhr an der Haasmühle!!!


----------



## S.F. (6. Juli 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Ja,bin offen für Sättel sämtlicher Art!Denke,ich werde mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes vorderes Laufrad mit Steckachse besorgen,und dann die Sektor Coil 150mm U-Turn zulegen!



Yep, klingt nach einem Plan! 
Ich schau am Samstag mal, was da noch so an Sätteln rumliegt!


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2011)

kleiner Nachschlag:


----------



## -Wally- (7. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> morgen 16:30 Uhr an der Haasmühle!!!



Okay!  Bin dabei!


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juli 2011)

Ich schaffs heute leider nicht. Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei.

Wer fährt denn mit mir mal zu den 7 Hügeln? Muss mein Hardtail testen.


----------



## Asha'man (7. Juli 2011)

Boah, gerade Video geschaut. Geiles Hochgebirge. Ich will auch!!!


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2011)

machen wir die Tage mal ... 
Komme auch die Tage noch mal bei Euch vorbei ... GoPro abgeben und schaun, wie sich unser Pflegefall so entwickelt. 

nächstes Jahr zur selben Zeit!!!


----------



## -Wally- (7. Juli 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn mit mir mal zu den 7 Hügeln? Muss mein Hardtail testen.



7 Hügel kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber fahre doch nach Glüder, da haste noch ein paar Hügel mehr. Da wird mein Hardtail dann auch getestet, wenns in den nächsten Tagen für den ersten Ausritt fertig ist.


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2011)

ein Dirtbike ist in Glüder sicherlich nciht die erste Wahl  ... aber grundsätzlich einen Versuch wert .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. Juli 2011)

Jaaaa, Glüder mit 25:10 Übersetzung und extrem kleinem Rad.

Nee, da nehm ich lieber den Frosch. 7 Hügel reichen auch. Danach bin ich platt. Vermutlich bin ich schon platt, wenn ich von der Bahnhaltestelle bis dahin radel.  Komm du lieber mit zu den 7 Hügeln.


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> machen wir die Tage mal ...
> Komme auch die Tage noch mal bei Euch vorbei ... GoPro abgeben und schaun, wie sich unser Pflegefall so entwickelt.
> 
> nächstes Jahr zur selben Zeit!!!



Komm schon Thomas! Ab nach Glüder!!!!

Makke: vor der TT im nächsten Jahr hat der liebe Gott noch die Schwyz gesetzt! 

Thomas, Anke, Wally! Was ist mit euch?
Ist Anke bis September wieder hergestellt und kann zumindest mit ins Support-Team aufgenomen werden????


----------



## -Wally- (7. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Komm schon Thomas! Ab nach Glüder!!!!
> 
> Makke: vor der TT im nächsten Jahr hat der liebe Gott noch die Schwyz gesetzt!
> 
> ...



Also die Lenzerheide strebe ich an, ich hab da sogar Urlaub! 

Da will ich aber eigentlich mit meiner süßen weg fahren...aber mal sehen vielleicht hab ich bis dahin ein brauchbares Fullie für sie gefunden und sie fährt auch mit...trailtauglich isse so langsam schon. Fehlt nur das eigene Bike.
Ansonsten prüfe ich noch die Möglichkeiten wie es aussieht im September dorthin zu kommen.


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2011)

@S.F. ... Auftrag für Dich: Pitch in "M" für die Dame organisieren 

Die neue Standrohreinheit für meine Lyrik kostet 370  ... werd mal sehen, das ich eine gebrauchte bekommen und umbaue oder evt. doch nen Schwenk zu einer 55 oder 66 ins Auge fasse ...


----------



## Prolux (7. Juli 2011)

heute Fullface Helm oder nicht ???


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2011)

ich bin ohne unterwegs ... also nur normaler Helm.


----------



## akami (7. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Ich hoffe, ich darf mich als Exmitglied eurer Touren auch noch zu Wort melden.
Ich habe das SX mal in die Eifel ausgeführt und es hat wahrlich das Biest in mir
geweckt, wie diese unbearbeitet Originalaufnahme zeigt. Man achte auf die Augen.
Ich muss unbedingt wieder ins Bergische Land...


----------



## S.F. (8. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... Auftrag fÃ¼r Dich: Pitch in "M" fÃ¼r die Dame organisieren
> 
> Die neue Standrohreinheit fÃ¼r meine Lyrik kostet 370â¬  ... werd mal sehen, das ich eine gebrauchte bekommen und umbaue oder evt. doch nen Schwenk zu einer 55 oder 66 ins Auge fasse ...



Ja Sir!

66 kannst Du meine testen!

Akami: das war doch ne CC Tour!!! Da war das arme VSX doch sicher Ã¼berfordert... 

Wir waren gestern in GlÃ¼der, Techniktraining mit Makke, Danny und Wally.
Ist schon interessant, was man wÃ¤rend einer normalen Tour so vernachlÃ¤ssigt und wie steif man dann auf dem Bock sitzt...


----------



## elmono (8. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Die neue Standrohreinheit für meine Lyrik kostet 370  ... werd mal sehen, das ich eine gebrauchte bekommen und umbaue oder evt. doch nen Schwenk zu einer 55 oder 66 ins Auge fasse ...



Was hast mit deiner Lyrik angestellt?

Für das Geld würde ich auch eher eine Gebrauchte nehmen, und den Rest als Teilespender oder in Einzelteilen verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. Juli 2011)

Makke will sich demnächst als Crash Test Dummy bei der Bikeindustrie bewerben... 

Er hat "versucht", in Latsch das Felsen-S bergauf zu fahren...


----------



## Prolux (8. Juli 2011)

Hat Gestern viel spaß gemacht. Sollten wir öfter machen.
Wann gibt`s die Fotos zu sehen, bin total gespannt wie die in groß aussehen.


----------



## S.F. (9. Juli 2011)

Sssso, hier die ersten Bildchen vom Techniktraining am Donnerstag:


----------



## -Wally- (9. Juli 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Hat Gestern viel spaß gemacht. Sollten wir öfter machen.
> Wann gibt`s die Fotos zu sehen, bin total gespannt wie die in groß aussehen.



Absolut!   Die Gemüsekampfspuren sind auch schon wieder verheilt und ich würd mich freuen, wenn wir das so mal wieder hin bekommen würden...


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2011)

beim nächsten mal gibt es die selben Übungen bergauf


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juli 2011)

wollte mal hören was ihr hier von haltet?http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=393428

besonders würde mich interessieren,was ihr von den dellen haltet?
beeinträchtigung fahrverhalten,rahmenriss usw.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Die neue Standrohreinheit fÃ¼r meine Lyrik kostet 370â¬  ... werd mal sehen, das ich eine gebrauchte bekommen und umbaue oder evt. doch nen Schwenk zu einer 55 oder 66 ins Auge fasse ...



so ... neue Lyrik ist fÃ¼r 314â¬ gerade in meinen Besitz Ã¼bergegangen ... 



natureboy79 schrieb:


> wollte mal hÃ¶ren was ihr hier von haltet?http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=393428
> 
> besonders wÃ¼rde mich interessieren,was ihr von den dellen haltet?
> beeintrÃ¤chtigung fahrverhalten,rahmenriss usw.??



ich finde das Rad grundsÃ¤tzlich sehr gut, der Aufbau ist zwar schon recht masiv, dafÃ¼r aber sehr funktional!
Die Beulen ... da bin ich mir nicht sicher, die Bilder mÃ¼sste man mal Votec zeigen und von denen eine Aussage einholen.


----------



## Drakush (9. Juli 2011)

die dellen sind zu groß.ich würd die finger davon lassen.

schön das ihr wieder da seid jungs


----------



## S.F. (9. Juli 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> die dellen sind zu groß.ich würd die finger davon lassen.




Da hat aber jemand beim Biketransport ganz schön viel Kraft mit der Klemmung des Biketrägers ausgeübt....

Ich persönlich halte die Dellen ehrlich gesagt für vertretbar! Risiko bleibt natürlich!

Billiger kommt man nicht an so ein Rad... Und wenn Votec ein Crash Replacement anbietet...
machen die sowas?




Drakush schrieb:


> schön das ihr wieder da seid jungs



Jooooo!!!! War am Mittwoch bei euch... aber du hattest frei


----------



## S.F. (9. Juli 2011)

Edit... ist eh schon reserviert...


----------



## Yaga-Shura (10. Juli 2011)

Moin,

der "Fred" hier ist ja doch ziemlich lang, also vergebt mir, dass ich nicht alles gelesen hab 

Ich bin jetzt seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer eines 2011er Stumpis und bin auf der Suche nach MTBlern, die ein bisschen Erfahrung mitbringen und einem vielleicht den Einstieg erleichtern. Ist mein erstes MTB, hab also quasi noch keine Ahnung von irgendwas 

Zu mir:
Ich bin 24 Jahre jung/alt (kommt auf die Sichtweise an), arbeite und wohne in Duesseldorf, nicht weit vom Grafenberger Wald, was auch meine bisher am meisten gefahrene Strecke ist. Urspruenglich komme ich aus Solingen, bin mit Kumpels dort schon die ein oder andere Tour - u.A. gestern den ganzen Klingenpfad - gefahren. 

Wuerde mich freuen, mal was von euch zu hoeren


----------



## Makke (10. Juli 2011)

Willkommen im Düsseldorfer MTB-Treff,

normalerweise haben wir einen Dienstagstreff, der aber leider aktuell eher Seltenheitswert hat ... Runden werden daher oft recht spontan gefahren.
Treffpunkt sind dann in der Regel: Parkplatz Rennbahn, Parkplatz Mörsenbroicher Weg 91 oder Ernst Poensgen Alle91/Graf Recke Straße.
Gefahren wird was Spaß macht und so lange ... bis die Beine brennen ... ne, es selbigen macht 

Von CC/Tour 10% über Enduro 80% bis FR/DH 10% fahren wir so ziemlich alles
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ft...ed=0CAwQ-gswAA&sa=X&ei=itsZTvG-KYv8sQbUvvi9Aw


----------



## Yaga-Shura (10. Juli 2011)

Mit den verschiedenen Fahrarten kenne ich mich jetzt noch nicht so aus, aber vermutlich ist das nichts bei, was das Stumpi nicht abkoennte, oder? 

Naja, solange ihr auch gerne mal unten auf mich wartet, komm ich gern mal mit


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2011)

Yaga-Shura schrieb:


> Mit den verschiedenen Fahrarten kenne ich mich jetzt noch nicht so aus, aber vermutlich ist das nichts bei, was das Stumpi nicht abkoennte, oder?
> 
> Naja, solange ihr auch gerne mal unten auf mich wartet, komm ich gern mal mit



moin,willkommen.gewartet wird hier immer,man ist schließlich ein gentleman!


----------



## S.F. (10. Juli 2011)

Schliesse mich an! Welcome to Düsseldorf!
Aber wenn Du Klingenfad fährst, kanns um Kondition und Technik ja nicht ganz so schlecht bestellt sein!


Makke... war eben Rennradler jagen...


----------



## Yaga-Shura (11. Juli 2011)

@S.F.
Naja, runter kommt man immer, oder? Die Frage ist eher das Wie und das Wann ^^ Und da haperts noch a bissl. Ich fahr aber auch allgemein erst seit Mitte April Rad, seitdem mitm Crosstrekking bissl Berge hoch und runter - auch damit schon den Klingenpfad. Da machts mitm Stumpi doch irgendwie mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich mach es dann mal Yaga-Shura gleich und oute mich 
Hab auch erst vor kurzem angefangen mein Nerve AM durchs Gelände zu bewegen und bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach netten Bikern die einem unter die Pedale greifen. Damit die Fahrtechnik nicht nur aus abstreigen und schieben besteht 

Kurz zu meiner Statistik:
Bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Ratingen. Der Grafenberger Wald ist also nicht so weit weg. Bislang bin ich allerdings dort noch keine Tour gefahren. War bislang eher nördlich von Ratingen unterwegs. Kondition und Skills noch relativ bescheiden. Technik ist mit dem 2011er Canyon Nerve AM wohl ausreichend.

Wenn mal eine anfängerfreundliche Tour ansteht würde ich mich freuen dabei sein zu dürfen 

Gruß,
Crewso


----------



## Flupsen (11. Juli 2011)

Hey Crewso, altes Haus  

Die Welt und Internetforen sind manchmal klein 

Können ja mal ne Tour machen, Thomas wäre sicherlich auch mit dabei.

Gruß, Timm


----------



## Crewso (11. Juli 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Hey Crewso, altes Haus
> 
> Die Welt und Internetforen sind manchmal klein
> 
> ...



Immer diese Stalker. Nirgends hat man seine Ruhe 
Klar, können gerne mal ne Tour ins Auge fassen. 

Gruß,
Crewso


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2011)

... um die Sache ins Rollen zu bringen, schlage ich jetzt einfach mal den Dienstag kommende Woche vor. Sagen wir ca.17:30 Uhr (verhandelbar) ... Treffpunkt ist auch variabel.


----------



## Crewso (11. Juli 2011)

Also 19.07.?!
Ginge bei mir klar. Allerdings muss ich bis 17:30 arbeiten. Brauche vermutlich so 30 Minuten mit dem Bike mit etwas Puffer nach oben


----------



## Flupsen (11. Juli 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Immer diese Stalker. Nirgends hat man seine Ruhe
> Klar, können gerne mal ne Tour ins Auge fassen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Crewso


----------



## Drakush (11. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ... um die Sache ins Rollen zu bringen, schlage ich jetzt einfach mal den Dienstag kommende Woche vor. Sagen wir ca.17:30 Uhr (verhandelbar) ... Treffpunkt ist auch variabel.


 

mein meta lahmt vielleicht bekomm ich es bis dahin wieder fit  

wir müssen uns mal treffen makke,hab da was vergessen glaube ich


----------



## Yaga-Shura (11. Juli 2011)

19.07., Ich waere auch fuer 18:00-18:15, dann passts bei mir mitm Job auch besser  Im Zweifel kann ich aber auch frueher.


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> mein meta lahmt vielleicht bekomm ich es bis dahin wieder fit
> 
> wir müssen uns mal treffen makke,hab da was vergessen glaube ich



Sprich mal im Satz, was kann ich denn für Dich tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (11. Juli 2011)

brauche scheiben und klötze für die k18 :kotz:

aber deswegen wolte ich dich nicht treffen.


----------



## Frog (11. Juli 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> brauche scheiben und klötze für die k18 :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oigi (11. Juli 2011)

Darius, hab noch ne 180 oder 185er Scheibe da-keine Ahung was Formula da für ein Maß hat. Die is noch gut...kannst haben.


----------



## Drakush (11. Juli 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> Drakush schrieb:
> 
> 
> > brauche scheiben und klötze für die k18 :kotz:
> ...


----------



## Yaga-Shura (11. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal, die Tour fuer Dienstag, wie lang wirdn die so in etwa sein? Nur, dass ich mal eine Vorstellung bekomme, auf was ich mich hier einlasse


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2011)

ca.80km mit 2000hm ..... 

... ne ... das kann zwischen 20-50km schwanken und Höhenmeter denke ich um die 300-600. Alles abhängig von Lust und Laune der Teilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yaga-Shura (11. Juli 2011)

80km bei 2khm? Find ich gut  Aber dann doch lieber nen ganzen Tag dafuer ^^ Also ne entspannte 2h Tour, klingt super. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Crewso (11. Juli 2011)

Für mich bitte wenige HM  War bis vorhin mit dem Yaga mal im Grafenberger Wald unterwegs (Danke dafür! War echt cool!). 
Aber meine Oberschenkel und Waaden sind noch nicht reif für 80km und 2000HM 

@Yaga-Shura: Nur für die Statistik - Wieviel KM und HM waren das eben?


----------



## Yaga-Shura (11. Juli 2011)

Mein GPS hat nur nen barometrischen Hoehenmesser, der ist nicht so genau. Hier der Track:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1183967

Wenn ich das richtig deute, waren das 14.1km bei 530hm. Oder werden bei Hoehenmetern immer nur die Vertical Up gezaehlt? *ganzdooffrag*


----------



## Crewso (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Link 
270 Bergauf.......ohje. Need Training


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2011)

NATÜRLICH zählen Höhenmeter nur bergauf!!!! Sonst wären das ja Tiefenmeter.... siehe hier


Jungs! wegen 300hm stellt ihr euch jetzt aber schon a weng an... 


Bremsleistung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Bremsleistung...


----------



## Yaga-Shura (12. Juli 2011)

Noja, als Hoehenmeter koennte man auch die Meter verstehen, die man an Hoehendifferenz zuruecklegt. Aber gut, wenn Hoehenmeter nur Vertical Up sind, gut zu wissen  Dann muss ich noch nen bissl bis zu dem 4k Hoehenmetern trainieren. Spannend ist allerdings, dass der Klingenpfad z.B. laut der Wikiseite (http://www.berg-mark-wege.de/Klingenpfad) mit 2.3k hm angegeben ist, everytrail aber nach gefahrener Tour nur 1200m vertical up angibt?


----------



## Prolux (12. Juli 2011)

@S.F.
denkste mal an die Singlespeed-Teile, sprich:Ritzel und Spacer. Danke schon mal. 
Wann ist das nächste Technik-Training?


----------



## Makke (12. Juli 2011)

Danny ... hab ich auch hier ... sogar die original Horst Rings


----------



## Prolux (12. Juli 2011)

Makke, wann haste Zeit für meinen Front Reifen, und wann fahren wir nee Runde.
War heute schon auf einer 40iger Runde unterwegs, aber nur Rhein und eben.


----------



## Makke (12. Juli 2011)

werde wohl die Woche nicht mehr zum Biken kommen ... ab Freitag ist volles Haus angesagt und jetzt noch zwei Nachtschichten ... war heute 30km auf 8 Rollen unterwegs ... bin danach direkt erst mal auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen 

Evt. kann ich Dir die Sachen morgen, so kurz vor 3, vorbeibringen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (12. Juli 2011)

das wäre toll, prima.


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2011)

dann muss ich meinen Keller nicht extra für die Spacer umgraben?

Guuuuut!


----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2011)

Was´n los hier????
verwirrtumguck... keiner da???


----------



## Makke (13. Juli 2011)

Bin doch da ...


----------



## Prolux (13. Juli 2011)

bin jetzt auch da


----------



## Mavy (13. Juli 2011)

ein schönen guten abend liebe düsseldorfer radler gemeinde ! 

ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier ab und an leute gibt die nach willingen ggf auch nach winterberg fahren und sich über einen mitfahrer freuen würden 

grüsse mavy / marc


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2011)

makke,stefan...wann bekomme ich alle suldentourbilder??


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/395456/cat/74

würde mir auch gefallen,wenn nur die gabel nicht wäre!?


----------



## Makke (13. Juli 2011)

@Normen: bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ... steh gerade etwas unter Strooooom

zu dem Bike, frag mal den Stefan ... der kennt sich da aus ... die Gabel ist aber schon mal bääääh!

Das Trailtrophyvideo ist online!

http://youtu.be/KBjHlw_S6wQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2011)

Norman, wenn Du am Samstag Zeit hast, kannst Du im Laden vorbeikommen und dich auf so ein Teil draufsetzen, dann weisst Du ob´s in L passt. M steht auch noch bei mir im Keller....
So schlecht ist die Gabel gar nicht... öööööh... es gibt halt bessere.... 

Aber das kannst Du bei dem Preis auch gut austauschen und in der Bucht verkaufen. 

Sowas gibts auch gerade....
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180695195814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Trailtoffifeevideo.... seufz... schööööööön die Stimmung eingefangen!!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Norman, wenn Du am Samstag Zeit hast, kannst Du im Laden vorbeikommen und dich auf so ein Teil draufsetzen, dann weisst Du ob´s in L passt. M steht auch noch bei mir im Keller....
> So schlecht ist die Gabel gar nicht... öööööh... es gibt halt bessere....
> 
> Aber das kannst Du bei dem Preis auch gut austauschen und in der Bucht verkaufen.
> ...



ja,warum nicht.kann mir ja auch mal das pitch ansehen!wenn ihr es da habt?das enduro gefällt mir echt gut,preis geht auch.


----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2011)

Pitch ist auch da.


Aber schau mal hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/392170/cat/74


----------



## Makke (13. Juli 2011)

guck mal ob ihr ein Pitch in "M" da habt .... (nicht für mich!)
Wegen Laufrad umspeichen, müssen wir mal qautschen ...


----------



## Frog (14. Juli 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ja,warum nicht.kann mir ja auch mal das pitch ansehen!wenn ihr es da habt?das enduro gefällt mir echt gut,preis geht auch.



super:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396220/cat/74


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> super:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396220/cat/74



zu teuer!
Pitch in L weiss ich auswendig!
Den Rest (M) schau ich am Samstag nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (14. Juli 2011)

das pitch in grün habt ihr auch da.habe ich heute gesehen,als ich hinten im hof geparkt hatte.


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2011)

Das grüne ist das in L


----------



## pauing (16. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich hatte mich mal im Fühjahr zwecks MTB-Treff gemeldet, weil ich gerade im Begriff war nach Düsseldorf zu ziehen. Das habe ich jetzt auch endlich geschafft 
Ich würde mich gerne bei einer der nächsten Touren anschließen. Ich fahre am liebsten Touren mit dem Enduro. Ich habe aber auch eine CC-Semmel und einen Freerider. Ich bin mal mit dem Navi im Grafenberg Wald etwas rumgeirrt. Da guckt man mehr aufs GPS, als dass man fährt 

Momentan sieht es bei mir Konditiobstechnisch noch nicht so töfte aus, da ich dieses Jahr nicht so viel gefahren bin. Ich war im Mai ein paar Tage im Harz. Ansonsten war ich Fühjahr nur mit dem Freerider unterwegs, was nicht wirklich was für die Kondition gebracht hat. 

Ich werde den Thread mal verfolgen und mich dann mal einklinken, wenn was dabei ist.

VG,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (16. Juli 2011)

Tach Ingo!
Willkommen in Ddorf!!!  Schön zu sehen, dass Du auch die Disziplinen variierst!
Das kriegen wir schon hin! Im Moment werden sich einige in den Urlaub verabschieden und ich bereite mich gerade auf´s 24h Rennen vor. Die Absprachen werden daher eher kurzfristig sein.
Schau auch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8518888#post8518888
und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8502656#post8502656 
da sind wir vor allem mit dem Enduro unterwegs.

VG,

S.F.


----------



## pauing (16. Juli 2011)

Hi S.F.,

danke für die Info.

Ich werde die Threads mal im Auge behalten. Glüder finde ich interessant. Ich guck mal, wann da das nächste mal einer fährt. Ich glaube, im Grafenberger Wald kann man mit einem Enduro nicht viel anfangen.

Hast du vielleicht einen Tipp für eine gute Feierabendrunde in Düsseldorf? So was zwischen 20 und 30km.

VG,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (17. Juli 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi S.F.,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...



Oh, du würdest dich wundern, was man im GraWa so alles mit nem Enduro anstellen kann.... wenn man weiss wo... 

Wenn Du noch was Geduld mit uns hast, nehmen wir dich mit.
Klar haben wir Tips für Feierabendrunden. Dazu müssten wir mal die Dienstagsabendrunde wiederbeleben???
Wie gesagt, im Moment fahre ich viel CC, um mich auf Duisburg vorzubereiten. Aber du sagtest ja, sowas fährst du auch. Wäre vielleicht ein Anfang. 
Muss mal sehen wie´s Wetter wird. 
Wie flexibel bist Du denn zeitlich?
Ich pack mir auch schonmal das Rad ins Auto und fahre dann nach der Arbeit noch ne Runde. Von Ratingen bin ich immer schnell im Grafenberger Wald.


----------



## pauing (17. Juli 2011)

Hi S.F.,

Klar, ich würde mich auch gerne bei einer CC-Runde anschließen 
Das wäre für den Anfang auch besser, um mal wieder in Schwung zu kommen.
Meistens verlasse ich die Arbeit zwischen 16:00Uhr und 17:00Uhr. Ich bin auf der Arbeit auch via Internet erreichbar. Du kannst mir recht kurzfristig bescheid geben, wenn du mich mal mitnehmen willst. Mo bis Do hätte ich nach der Arbeit Zeit. Optimal wäre für mich etwas um 18.00Uhr. Wäre 18.00Uhr OK, oder fährst du immer früher?
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir per PM auch mal Handynummer und email zukommen lassen.
Bzgl. des Startpunktes bin ich flexibel. Ich wohne in Lörick und würde auch zum Grawa mit dem Auto kommen. Daher wäre ein Start in Ratingen kein Problem...

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (17. Juli 2011)

Ja, schick mal deine Nummer! 
Wir kommen schon zusammen!


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Mavy schrieb:


> ein schönen guten abend liebe düsseldorfer radler gemeinde !
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es hier ab und an leute gibt die nach willingen ggf auch nach winterberg fahren und sich über einen mitfahrer freuen würden
> 
> grüsse mavy / marc



Hi Mavy!

Sorry, hatte deinen Post übersehen. 
Nein, leider sieht das bei uns eher schlecht aus. 
Waren schon lange nicht mehr dort.
Die alten Herren werden müde oder fahren lieber zur Trailtrophy und machen dort Wellness 

Schau halt mal weiter.

cheers, S.F.


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2011)

S.F. jaja ... war doch ne schöne kleine Runde gestern ... Tempo war sportlich  aber genau richtig, nach der gannzen Fresserei am Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Jau! 

Wer braucht schon Berge, wenn eine steife Brise weht.
Machen die Holländer ja auch so!
Dienstag Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2011)

Dienstag ... denke schon, wenn das Wetter mitspielt ....
wenn nicht geh ich die Wände hoch .... 

Dienstagsrunde mit 1x9 Antrieb?


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, warum nicht!
18:00? Wenn´s nicht gerade vom Himmel hoch regnet!


----------



## Prolux (18. Juli 2011)

Was wollt Ihr denn fahren? Würde 3x9 hart auch gehen?


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2011)

hart geht immer 
wollten standart GraWa fahren ... also, denk ich ...


----------



## pauing (18. Juli 2011)

jo, dann wäre ich auch dabei...wenn ihr genaueres wisst, dann schickt mal die Startkoordinaten...


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2011)

ich bekomme gerade eine Kriiiiiiiise ... die Lyrik lässt sich nicht mehr zerlegen, auf der rechten Seite dreht sich das Innenleben mit .:kotz:
Naja ... dann halt Hardtail mit 170mm an der Front ...


----------



## Crewso (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt würde ich auch mitkommen. Wenns regnet aber nicht da ich momentan das Bike in der Wohnung parke. Keine Lust auf Matschbeseitigung 

Allerdings könnte ich erst gegen 18:15-18:30 da sein.


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2011)

Also gut! Ich habe das Bike im Auto.

Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee

Bis ich ausgepackt habe und fertig bin ist es eh 18:15 

Crewso: ruf an, hast ne PN

Sollte es regnen, sag ich den Event um 17:30 ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (19. Juli 2011)

Jo super, ich werd auch um 18:00Uhr da sein.


----------



## Yaga-Shura (19. Juli 2011)

Ich werd diesmal leider nicht mitkommen koennen. Anweisung vom Arzt  Hoffentlich bin ich in 2 Wochen wieder fit.


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2011)

@Danny ... 17:45 Uhr Apollo?!


----------



## Prolux (19. Juli 2011)

@ Makke...... jawoll ja!


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2011)

komme entweder mit dem Bergamont oder HT ...


----------



## Prolux (19. Juli 2011)

Ich & Makke sagen für heute ab, da es regnet und Makke schaft es nicht pünktlich dort zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (19. Juli 2011)

Jo, seh schon das es gerade angefangen hat. War ja klar, ganzen Tag heiter bis bewölkt und pünktlich zum Feierabend wieder Regen 
Naja, nächstes mal wenns trocken ist


----------



## pauing (19. Juli 2011)

so nen paar tropfen schrecken mich nicht ab ich wäre noch dabei...


----------



## Crewso (19. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich hab ich da auch kein Problem mit. Nur momentan ist der Keller voll und das Rad muss in der Küche stehen. Hab keine Lust heute Abend noch ne Waschaktion durchzuführen  Muss mich endlich mal aufraffen und den Keller ausmisten!


----------



## elmono (19. Juli 2011)

Hat doch schon fast wieder aufgehört (ihr Luschen). 

Ich hab mein Rad übrigens gar nicht erst dabei.


----------



## S.F. (19. Juli 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hat doch schon fast wieder aufgehört (ihr Luschen).
> 
> Ich hab mein Rad übrigens gar nicht erst dabei.



Neee, ist klar Jan!!! 

Aber du hast Recht!
Alles Luschen!

Ich bin da!!!!!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## pauing (19. Juli 2011)

Ich komme


----------



## Drakush (19. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Neee, ist klar Jan!!!
> 
> Aber du hast Recht!
> Alles Luschen!
> ...


 

iss klar meister. bei rasierten beinen perlt das wasser ja ab  

ich will auch wieder fahren und nicht nur arbeiten


----------



## pauing (19. Juli 2011)

@S.F. war eine super Runde. Danke für die Einführung in die Düsseldorfer Trails!


----------



## S.F. (19. Juli 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> iss klar meister. bei rasierten beinen perlt das wasser ja ab



Jepp, ist besser als Gore!!! 



Drakush schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder fahren und nicht nur arbeiten


Hm, sooo viel zu tun? 
Oder einfach nur schlechtes Zeitmanagement?  
Rasier Dir doch auch die Beine und fahr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit...  

@Ingo: 
Kein Ding! War ne prima Runde! Und demnächst auch mit Enduro!
Enduro geht AUCH ohne Haare auf den Beinen... 

@Alle Anderen: 
LUSCHEN!!!! Hat kaum geregnet!!!!


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2011)

das Wasser perlt nicht ab ... es verpisst sich schnell wieder ... weil rasierte Männerbeine ekelig sind 

So ... ich hab mal den Zauberstab geschwungen:

vorher:





nachher:





... Bremsleitung noch kürzen, flacherer und breitere Lenker und Spacerturm verschwinden lassen ...
Fahren tut es sich ganz angenehm, ob die Rennradkasette bleibt weiß ich noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (20. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus...aber warum?? Was ist mit dem Proceed? Kommt was Neues?


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2011)

nein ... das Proceed bleibt erst mal ... bekommt nur ne neue/gebrauchte Gabel ....
Das "warum" kann ich so nicht sagen ... ich glaub Hardtail fahren ist einfach auch schön  und man lernt mehr ...


----------



## -Wally- (20. Juli 2011)

Hi Makke,

schick isses geworden! Aber so richtig! Puuh...der Rahmen ist auch echt für alles gut.
Dann können wir demnächst mal auf Hardtail Trailtour gehen...macht auch mehr Laune als ich dachte, aber gut ein Hardtail mit breiten Gummis und viel Federweg an der Front fährt sich schon etwas anders als ein CC-Gerät.
Und wie!

Aber im Interesse Deiner Knie solltest Du mal ne andere Kassette dran packen...eine unbenutzte 11-32 Sram hätte ich noch im Keller liegen...
Oder Du packst Dir eine twenty-niner Kassette dran, kostet als Deore nicht viel Geld und hat 12-36, dann siehts bei Dir ähnlich aus wie bei meinem 1x10 Antrieb (11-36).

Ansonsten muss ich mal neue Fotos machen. Ich habe jetzt die "gleichen" Pedale wie Du in schwarz, 'nen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz  und den Rahmen hab ich auch mal ausgerieben, nun flutscht die Sattelstütze nur so..

viele Grüße aus dem Krankenlager!


----------



## Makke (20. Juli 2011)

bist Du nicht im Büro?

11-36 ist sicherlich ne gute Idee ... mal schaun ... 
hat  jemand eine Idee, wie man die Flaschenhalter aus dem Rahmen bekommt?


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Juli 2011)

habe mich auch entschieden:wird wohl das hier,nur andere farben.http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_2.html


----------



## Frog (21. Juli 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> habe mich auch entschieden:wird wohl das hier,nur andere farben.http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_2.html



schön aber etwas mehr Federweg vorn und hinten wären besser!
http://cgi.ebay.de/VOTEC-V-SX-L-Spe...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4aad03d134


----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2011)

140mm finde ich auch was wenig... so wie du fährst


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

P.S. wenn Votec dann wirklich eher das V-SX ... das V-XM ist ja quasi das, was Du schon hast +20mm. Das V-SX würde den Spaßfaktor noch mal ordentlich erhöhen ... 

Mein Liebling bei Votec ist im Moment das V-SR ....


----------



## Oigi (21. Juli 2011)

Das VSX bin ich schon gefahren und das pedaliert sich sehr sehr leicht und geht gut den Berg hoch. Aber runter noch viel besser. Es macht sogar auf nem DH ne gute Figur.

Makke, ich hab noch ne neue Kassette (11-32 glaube ich) zu Hause rumfliegen. Sollte eigentlich aufs NOX. Werde mir aber, wenn nötig eine kleine holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2011)

@Oigi: RR Kassette könnte ich noch irgendwo liegen haben... ich guck heute Abend mal!


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

da könnten wir ggf tauschen ... wobei 11-36 noch optimaler wäre (dann hab ich aber mit der Kettenlinie ein Problem ... ach egal)


----------



## -Wally- (21. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> bist Du nicht im Büro?
> 
> 11-36 ist sicherlich ne gute Idee ... mal schaun ...
> hat  jemand eine Idee, wie man die Flaschenhalter aus dem Rahmen bekommt?



Nee, bin nicht im Büro...mich hats ordentlich hin gerafft 
Und Du scheinst ja auch nicht fit zu sein, oder?

11-36 wäre natürlich dann 10 fach im 9 fach Bereich gibts aber eben aus der Deore und aus der XTR Serie diese 12-36 Kassetten...wie gesagt zur Überbrückung hab ich noch eine Sram 11-32er im Keller liegen, die ich nicht brauche.


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

ich war gestern wegen Jona zu Hause ... ich bin fit (soweit man das bei mir grundsätzlich behaupten kann) 

Dann lass Dich mal gut Pflegen und bis Samstag!


----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2011)

Wally: 9fach 12-36? Hast Du´n Link dazu?

Makke: 10fach hat die Kassette die gleiche Breite wie die 9fach Kassette. Keine Problem mit der Kettenlinie!


----------



## -Wally- (21. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wally: 9fach 12-36? Hast Du´n Link dazu?
> 
> Makke: 10fach hat die Kassette die gleiche Breite wie die 9fach Kassette. Keine Problem mit der Kettenlinie!




Jo, kein Ding! Hier zum Beispiel:
bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,

wollt ihr nächsten Dienstag um 18:00Uhr wieder fahren? Das Wetter soll um Dienstag rum wieder Richtung Sommer schwenken

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

grundsätzlich ja ... hab aber auch ne "Einladung" zum Klettern ...


----------



## Prolux (21. Juli 2011)

fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

wann wolltest Du ... evt morgen Vormittag.
hab aktuell aber nur das Bergamont und das Hardtail startklar ...


----------



## Prolux (21. Juli 2011)

wieviel Uhr denn und was? wald , waldautobahn, rhein, straße, feldwege?


----------



## pauing (21. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von 
Dienstag Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
Da weiß ich jetzt, wo das ist.
Am besten von da Waldautobahn+Trails. Leider halten sich meine Wegkenntnisse noch in Grenzen, weil ich gerade erst hierher gezogen bin. Deswegen wäre es super, wenn jemand mitkommt, der sich auskennt


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2011)

@pauing ... morgen Abend ist für mich schlecht ... muss Arbeiten
am Dienstag passt das ....

@ Danny ... lass uns morgen früh kurz quatschen, dann stimmen wir uns ab.


----------



## Prolux (21. Juli 2011)

machen wir.


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2011)

schon wach? *gääähn+kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Asha'man (22. Juli 2011)

Makke, du gehst Dienstag biken, wenn schönes Wetter ist. Ist kein Problem.

Wenn Matteo auch nicht kann, dann komm ich auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2011)

das steht noch nicht ganz fest ...


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2011)

moin. geht heute was??


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2011)

hast DU frei oder was?


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2011)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2011)

ich hab gerade dem Danny schon abgesagt ... müsste eigentlich in die City ... Klamotten kaufen und nen entspannten Kaffee schlürfen gehen ...


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2011)

schade.ich hab auch noch zu tun. aber ich hab soooooooooooo bock paar mal wieder irgenwo runter zu schreddern.


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2011)

ich hab die letzten Tage alle zu erledigten Wege mit dem Rad gemacht ... am Mittwoch hab ich mit Stefan noch ne Runde mit ordentlich Anzug gedreht ... irgenwie merke ich das heute ... 
HILFE ... ich glaub ich werd alt ...  (erstmalschnellmein*Doppelherz*mitRedBullmischen)

... nächsten Monat bin ich 9 Jahre im IBC aktiv ... wo bitte ist die Zeit hin?


----------



## Drakush (22. Juli 2011)

die zeit rennt schneller als wir beide mein freund 
ich such mir gleich nen berg


----------



## Oigi (22. Juli 2011)

Geh doch mal vor die Tür da ist doch son kleiner Hügel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn das nicht so nach Regen aussehen würde, würde ich glaub ich mal zu den 7 Hügeln ... *grübel*


----------



## Makke (23. Juli 2011)

bin gleich im Laden (CS)... und danach werden wir (wenn es trocken bleibt) ne Runde im GraWa drehen ....


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> 140mm finde ich auch was wenig... so wie du fährst



du meinst also ich sollte meine technikdefizite mit mehr federweg ausgleichen?
also jetzt habe ich vorne 130 hinten 125-130?,bei dem vm wären es v 150 h140,und mit meinem jetzigen teil komme ich auch schon gut klar.
außerdem befürchte ich dass das vx auf technischen trails etwas zu unhandlich ist?
bikekaufen stresst ganz schön.


----------



## Makke (24. Juli 2011)

das V-SX ist bergauf nicht unhandlicher ... sicherlich wiegt es vermutlich 1kg mehr.
Aber das V-SX ist in der Summe die rundere Sache ... Dein Hibike speckst Du etwas ab zum Kilometerfressen und das V-Sx für den Rest ... 

Was Deine Fahrtechnik angeht, war das definitiv nicht negativ gemeint ... Du hast uns am Joch ganz gut überrascht!!!! 
hab gerade Lust auf ne Schlammschlacht ... fragt mich nicht warum, ist halt so ... kleine Kinder spielen nun mal gern im Dreck/Matsch


----------



## S.F. (24. Juli 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> du meinst also ich sollte meine technikdefizite mit mehr federweg ausgleichen?



Hummmmnujaaaaaaaa....... DANN brauchst Du wohl ein DH Bike..... 
Mangelnde Technik...   janeee, is klar!!!! 




natureboy79 schrieb:


> also jetzt habe ich vorne 130 hinten 125-130?,bei dem vm wären es v 150 h140,und mit meinem jetzigen teil komme ich auch schon gut klar.
> außerdem befürchte ich dass das vx auf technischen trails etwas zu unhandlich ist?
> bikekaufen stresst ganz schön.



Grins.... jau! Sauanstrengend ist sowas.... 
Frag uns mal! Jeden Tag das gleiche Drama im Keller.... ehne mene muh... welches nehm ich denn heute???? 

Ich gebe Makke Recht!!!! Genau so solltest Du das machen!!
Wir melden Dich dann schonmal für die nächste Transalp Challenge, das 24h Rennen als Solist, den DH Worldcup und die Megavalanche...


----------



## tdn8 (24. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> hab gerade Lust auf ne Schlammschlacht ... fragt mich nicht warum, ist halt so ... kleine Kinder spielen nun mal gern im Dreck/Matsch


ich liebe schlamm unterm bike!!!!!!!  ich sach nur: moooooeeeeers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2011)

tdn8 schrieb:


> ich liebe schlamm unterm bike!!!!!!!  ich sach nur: moooooeeeeers!



Hi A.,

bist Du wieder fit? Alles OK mit dem Rücken?

VG
O.


----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> Hi A.,
> 
> bist Du wieder fit? Alles OK mit dem Rücken?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube noch nicht ganz. Aber im Frühjahr war Moers extrem schlammig und rutschig... genau das richtige für Dich Oli


----------



## tdn8 (25. Juli 2011)

Hi O.! 
Mein Rücken wird von Tag zu Tag besser, komme fast ohne Gehhilfen & Schmerzmittel aus! Ich denke, daß die ersten Flachland-Reha-Touren nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
LG, A.


----------



## Makke (25. Juli 2011)

gute Einstellung ... Dich bekommen wir schon wieder fit!


----------



## tdn8 (25. Juli 2011)

Danke Geburtstagskind!!!! *drück*  Ups, verquasselt!


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2011)

jo.....38 wird der Knabe...jetzt weiß ich auch wieso der noch so schnell ist!!!!

Alles Jute zum Ehrentag!


----------



## elmono (25. Juli 2011)

Jaja, die Erfahrung macht es halt. 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## pauing (25. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag!

Morgen soll das Wetter recht feucht werden. Am Mittwoch soll es abends trocken sein.
Sollen wir den Ausflug zum GraWa auf Mittwoch verschieben?
Mittwoch Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee

Grüße


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Juli 2011)

auch von mir einen herzlichen!


----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch Endurotour in Solingen ab Fauna!
Dienstag habe ichs HT im Auto.
Planung ist ab 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt ab Fahneburgstr.
Wer da ist ist da, wenn schifft, keiner, und sonst fahr ich allein.... uiuiui, was´n Satz  
Muss an Makkes Wein liegen 
Bäppy Hörsday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :träller:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (26. Juli 2011)

ja, das liegt an makkes wein, du hattest den roten, gell?!


----------



## pauing (26. Juli 2011)

Ah ok, wenn sich der Regen in Grenzen hält, bin ich heute abend dabei. Ich meld mich nochmal um 17:00Uhr


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2011)

musste gestern feststellen ... das meine Frau um die Zeit noch nicht zu Hause ist und meinen Nachwuchs lasse ich nicht länger als notwendig alleine ...
Werde also kurzfristig zu-/absagen ....

Mittwoch Fauna klingt auch gut ... schaun wa ma


----------



## Oigi (26. Juli 2011)

Makke, altet Haus...die allerbesten Glückwünsche auch von mir.


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

tdn8 schrieb:


> ja, das liegt an makkes wein, du hattest den roten, gell?!



Yep 

02:05???? Alterssenile Bettflucht???


----------



## pauing (26. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter sieht ganz gut aus. Ich bin heute dabei...


----------



## Prolux (26. Juli 2011)

ein wenig zum gucken, ganz nett
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/2Ride2-Shortfilm-Full-version,8346/mporafr,9125


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

Jep! Wetter scheint stabil!
Sehe euch um 18:00 Uhr!!!!


----------



## Drakush (26. Juli 2011)

:kotz::kotz:ich will auch mal wieder.viel spass jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (26. Juli 2011)

Hi S.F.,

ich fühl mich heute nach der Tour recht gut und glaube, dass ich morgen mal das Enduro ausführen könnte. Ihr müsstet dann aber bei langen anstiegen etwas Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. Runter geht das schon Wenn ihr morgen fahren solltet und mich mitnehmen wollt, dann gib mal die Startkoordinaten durch

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

Nach eurem Umzug klappt das bestimmt wieder!!! Kopf hoch!!!!


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi S.F.,
> 
> ich fühl mich heute nach der Tour recht gut und glaube, dass ich morgen mal das Enduro ausführen könnte. Ihr müsstet dann aber bei langen anstiegen etwas Rücksicht auf mich nehmen. Runter geht das schon Wenn ihr morgen fahren solltet und mich mitnehmen wollt, dann gib mal die Startkoordinaten durch
> 
> ...



Supi! 

Startpunkt wäre hier an der Fauna in Solingen Gräfrath:
51.213309,7.083646


----------



## pauing (26. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Supi!
> 
> Startpunkt wäre hier an der Fauna in Solingen Gräfrath:
> 51.213309,7.083646



Ok, hab ich gefunden dann bis morgen um 18:00Uhr.

@Drakush: die Umzieherei hat mich auch fast 2 Monate blockiert. Aber das geht vorbei...


----------



## elmono (26. Juli 2011)

Hmpf, 18 Uhr... Da mach ich vielleicht erst Feierabend. Ich sollte den Job mal irgendwann wechseln...


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2011)

bin morgen auch dabei,burgholz rockt!
geht auch 18.15?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2011)

ich bin dabei ... 
was ist mit Danny ... auch dabei?


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

Auf ne Viertelstunde kommts nicht!

Komm vorbei Norman!
Burgholz sehe ich aber sehr kritisch und fahre dort lieber nicht!
Auf dem Programm stehen Lippe-DH (auch Teufelsklippen genannt)
Die Single Trails bis Café Hubraum und dann die Trails auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite inkl. meines Lieblingstrails über den kleinen Felsengrat! :yeah:


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Hmpf, 18 Uhr... Da mach ich vielleicht erst Feierabend. Ich sollte den Job mal irgendwann wechseln...



Jan - Keine Chance, früher rauszukommen?????


----------



## elmono (26. Juli 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jan - Keine Chance, früher rauszukommen?????



Schön wärs. Eher später. 

Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Drakush (27. Juli 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Schön wärs. Eher später.
> 
> Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!


 

kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Prolux (27. Juli 2011)

ich auch, möchte mitfahren!


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> ich auch, möchte mitfahren!



Danny, nimmt Makke dich mit????


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2011)

wenn er artig ist ja ...  ... liegt ja suf dem Weg


----------



## Prolux (27. Juli 2011)

habe Ihn noch nicht gesprochen, aber ich denke schon.
ich bin immer artig!


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> elmono schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön wärs. Eher später.
> ...



Darius: wird schon wieder! Spätestens nach eurem Umzug!
Jan: neuer Job... hmmmm, wenn da nicht immer die laufenden Kosten wären  (ich kann mich aber gerade so gar nicht beschweren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (27. Juli 2011)

Och man...ich würde heute auch so gern rüber zur Fauna fahren und mich mit euch die dortigen Abgründe runterschmeissen, aber irgendwie ist das zur Zeit alles noch zu viel für mich...solange ich noch tablettenabhängig bin halte ich mich noch zurück, aber ich denke nächste Woche kann ich so langsam wieder los legen.

Aber haltet auch mal den Wetterbericht im Auge...der Dauerregen den wir hier heute Nacht, bis vorhin noch, hatten ist erstmal vorbei, aber für heute Abend gibts Gewitterwarnungen...


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2011)

Das Gewitter zieht vorbei!


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2011)

den Blitz werden wir als Zusatzernergiequelle nutzen ...


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2011)

hoffe das verschwindet noch:

http://www.t-online.de/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html

hier rumpelt es gewaltig ... Rad ist aber schon im Auto ...  ... kann losgehen


----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2011)

so ... bis 18:00 Uhr sollte das Wetter durch sein ... zumindest wenn man die Prognose des DWD zu Grunde legt ... Schmutzig werden wir heute so ... oder so ... 

Mache mich jetzt fertig ... bis gleich!


----------



## pauing (27. Juli 2011)

@makke: wie lange braucht man ungefähr vom lörick bis zur fauna???


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2011)

ca. 35min (edit: je nach Verkehrbis 45min) 

Ich schliesse jetzt hier mal die letzten Vorgänge ab und werde mich so langsam auf die Socken machen.

Im Moment ist nur leichte Schauerneigung angesagt...
Ich denke das wird zwar etwas nass von unten, aber das schult ja bekanntlich die Fahrtechnik 
Bis gleich!!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Juli 2011)

bin raus!dem rest viel spaß im matsch!


----------



## pauing (27. Juli 2011)

war ne sehr lustige schlammschlacht memo an ingo: klamotten zum wechseln mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. Juli 2011)

hab gerade mal schnell die Klamotten durchgespült ... wusste garnicht wie viel Schlamm man in einer Hosentasche finden kann ... Hölle
Aber das der Spaß heute ist das ganze Putzen und Schrubben wert


----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Komme gerad aus dem Keller und habe die vorher durchgespülten Klamotten aus der Maschine geholt.... uiuiui, da war auch in meinen Hosen selbst in den entlegensten Ecken der Matsch...


----------



## Prolux (28. Juli 2011)

Überall der Schmotter drin, hat aber viel spaß gemacht. Ich möchte Wiederholung.
Habt Ihr eigentlich die Schuhe in de Maschine mitgewaschen?


----------



## pauing (28. Juli 2011)

ich war mit den Schuhen duschen die brauchen jetzt erstmal 2 Tage bis die wieder trocken sind


----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Nein, die Schuhe habe ich abgebürstet und mit einem Schwammtuch gereinigt. Dann mit Zeitungspapier ausgestopft und zum trocknen weggestellt. Das Papier wird heute Abend dann wieder gewechselt.
Die Restfeuchte wird mit dem Fön beseitigt.

Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich die DH Flip Flops...


----------



## Makke (28. Juli 2011)

hab meine Schuhe so wie sie sind noch mit Wasserpflanzen bestückt und ein paar Fische dazu getan ... alles perfekt 
Werde die gleich mit dem Kärcher sauber machen und sprühe sie dann mit Impregnierspray ein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Aha, Du hast nen neuen Schuhtyp kreiert... Modell "Aquarium"...


----------



## Prolux (28. Juli 2011)

Hatte gestern Übergewicht, mindestens 5 kg. War wohl deswegen so kaputt am Ende der Schmotter-Tour. Trotzdem sind Fauna Schmotter-Trails 1`te Sahne.
Danke Mädels


----------



## Makke (28. Juli 2011)

shitte ... jetzt kann ich die Schuhe nicht mal mehr Waschen, sie wurden gerade zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt


----------



## Prolux (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2011)

Ich schick dir den BUND vorbei, die können das Biotop gleich zertifizieren und in die Liste als Naturweltkulturerbe eintragen!


----------



## Prolux (28. Juli 2011)

so, habe mich gerade für die TRAILTROPHY angemeldet
wer möchte noch mitfahren?


----------



## Makke (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Juli 2011)

hey, ich meld mich hier auch nochmal: Hat jemand lust auf ne hardtail CC Runde durch grawa, etc.?
So gegen heute abend... ab 17/18 Uhr. Natureboy vielleicht?


----------



## othu (28. Juli 2011)

ich, aber ich schaffe erst 19uhr...


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Juli 2011)

ok, so gegen 6 schau ich nochmal rein, wetter wird ja deutlich schlechter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (28. Juli 2011)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> hey, ich meld mich hier auch nochmal: Hat jemand lust auf ne hardtail CC Runde durch grawa, etc.?
> So gegen heute abend... ab 17/18 Uhr. Natureboy vielleicht?



zu spät!aber warum denkst du bei CC an mich?


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Juli 2011)

weil wir irgendwann mal zusammen ne cc tour gefahren sind und du da recht fit warst  
macht aber nix. ich war jetzt so in gerresheim unterwegs.... ich hab nen alten trail entdeckt, der von irgendwem nice umgebaut worden ist (trotzdem ich natürlich auch weiß dass das eigentlich verboten ist!).
hab nen video gemacht, vielleicht erkennt ihn ja wer wieder. ich stell den link hier gleich hoch


----------



## Cry_for_death (28. Juli 2011)

hier der gebaute sprung vom trail, wär cool wenn ihn wer wiedererkennt. Ich habs mir dann natürlich auch nich nehmen lassen den zu fahren 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15157


----------



## pauing (28. Juli 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> so, habe mich gerade für die TRAILTROPHY angemeldet
> wer möchte noch mitfahren?



vielleicht ich von wann bis wann willst du denn dahin??? ich kann im september nicht ganz so lang urlaub nehmen, aber der montag und dienstag würden bestimmt gehen.


----------



## Prolux (28. Juli 2011)

schau mal unter dem link http://www.trailtrophy.eu/ Lenzerheide, da steht alles was man wissen muß


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Juli 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> schau mal unter dem link http://www.trailtrophy.eu/ Lenzerheide, da steht alles was man wissen muß



eventuell bin ich auch dabei,vielleicht lässt sich dann ja eine fahrgemeinschaft organisieren?wann wolltest du denn fahren,danny?
nur für die trailtrophy oder auch zwei drei tage früher?wie siehts bei dem rest aus?makke,stefan?


----------



## Makke (29. Juli 2011)

Stefan und ich sind auf alle Fälle da ... 
Fahregemeinschaften machen Sinn ... ab einer bestimmten Zahl von Leuten, sollte man
über einen Bus/Transporter nachdenken ...


----------



## pauing (29. Juli 2011)

Jo, ich habe mir den Link ausführlich angeschaut...gefällt mir wenn man da mit drei Werkstagen Urlaub hinkäme, wäre das eine Option ein WE Spaß in den Bergen zu haben. 

Die Hinfahrt würde auf 5Km Cheetah in Gingen/Fils streifen. Das liegt so auf 2/3 der Strecke. Auf die Räder bin ich schon seit Jahren scharf und würde da gerne mal eine kurze Probefahrt machen


----------



## Prolux (29. Juli 2011)

kleines filmchen   http://www.pinkbike.com/video/208801/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (29. Juli 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Stefan und ich sind auf alle Fälle da ...
> Fahregemeinschaften machen Sinn ... ab einer bestimmten Zahl von Leuten, sollte man
> über einen Bus/Transporter nachdenken ...



das ihr fahrt war mir klar,nur zur trailtrophy oder was länger?
an einen transporter dachte ich jetzt nicht,mehr so an auto teilen.


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2011)

Wäre doch eine Lösung!
Dann wären wir schon zu fünft!
Es steht noch nicht fest, ob wir erst am Freitag hinfahren und am Montag nach dem Event wieder zurück, oder ob noch ein Tag mehr rausspringt.


----------



## pauing (30. Juli 2011)

Also wollt ihr um das Event herum da hin fahren. Das sollte ja mit drei Tagen Urlaub + Sa u. So hinkommen. Eine Fahrgemeinschaft in welcher Form auch immer sollten wir ja dann hinbekommen. Ich frage am Montag mal nach, ob ich um das WE Urlaub nehmen kann. Das sollte aber hinhauen...


----------



## pauing (31. Juli 2011)

Hat einer Lust am Dienstag zu fahren?

Dienstag Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee


----------



## S.F. (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich!


----------



## Prolux (1. August 2011)

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (1. August 2011)

Thomas auch!


----------



## Prolux (1. August 2011)

Ht oder Allm oder E?


----------



## Oigi (1. August 2011)

Ich habe am WE festgestellt (hab seit dem das erste mal wieder in der Hand gehabt), dass meine CC Mütze bei dem Sturz in den Bach am Pilz einfach mal durchgebrochen ist. Scheint ein guter gewesen zu sein...kauf ich gleich nochmal oder ich fahr ab jetzt immer mit Full Face.


----------



## elmono (1. August 2011)

Wo wollt ihr Dienstag langfahren? Würde halt erst wieder etwas später (18:30-19:00) dazu stossen können. Wenn zu umständlich, kein Thema, fahre ohnehin mit dem Rad nach Hause.


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2011)

Ich wollte HT fahren! (Edit: wenn ich´s Epic fertig bekomme, fahre ich das, dann kann ich das HT für Duisburg stehen lassen!)
Ingo kommt mit seinem Epic.
Wird also ne CC Runde!

Jan, wir könnten eine Schleife von ca 1h durch den Aaper Wald drehen, gabeln dich irgendwo am Waldrand auf und fahren über Bauenhaus Richtung Ratingen (z.B. Segelflugwiese und Schwarzbachtal)


(Edit II: Enduro gibt´s erst wieder ab der nächsten Woche.... oder wenn die Haare nachgewachsen sind  )


----------



## elmono (1. August 2011)

Ihr müsst für mich doch keine Runde drehen, habe gerade erfahren dass ich einen Termin zu Hause habe. (verdammte Regierung ).

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2011)

Haha, wer sich nicht wehrt, endet am Herd....


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. August 2011)

WÜrde gern heute schon eine runde drehen und morgen dann evtl. nochmal. Also falls jemand lust hat: ich wart auf ne antwort


----------



## natureboy79 (1. August 2011)

ich wäre auch dabei.sollen wir nicht mal wieder richtung erkrath und gerresheim friedhof starten?ist nur so ein vorschlag?


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2011)

Können wir machen!
Diretissima durch den GraWa, dann nach Gerresheim und die Erkrather/Unterbacher Trails abfahren. "Badewannen-Trail" ich komme!!!! *Freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. August 2011)

jo super, dann wird das morgen ja voll

@Trailtrophymitfahrer: Ich habe heute wegen ein paar Tagen Urlaub nachgefragt. Das wäre schon mal kein Problem...Können wir ja morgen mal bequatschen...


----------



## Prolux (1. August 2011)

@S.F., 
komme ich mit den Reifen (Table Top) klar auf meinem Ht, oder soll ich dat Kona nehmen?


----------



## natureboy79 (1. August 2011)

badewannentrail?du meinst einen trail wo man direkt in den see reinspringen kann?wäre übrigens auch nicht schlecht,nach dem biken ein sprung ins kühle nass oder biergarten unterbacher see...


----------



## pauing (1. August 2011)

bier ist immer gut


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. August 2011)

dann komme ich morgen auch mal mit, vorausgesetzt ihr lasst mich und ich komm beim zahnarzt früh genug weg


----------



## S.F. (1. August 2011)

Sag den Zahnarzt ab und betäube den Schmerz mit Adrenalin, Endorphin und Bier 

Danny: KONA!!!! Ich hab´s Epic fertig!

Norman: neeee, da liegt wirklich ne Badewanne im Wald! Aber Biergarten ist ein guuuuuter Plan! Da fällt uns schon was ein!


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. August 2011)

zahnarzt erfolgreich überstanden und ich bin dann gegen 18uhr da unten an der ecke  bis später


----------



## S.F. (2. August 2011)




----------



## Asha'man (2. August 2011)

Ich bin raus für heute. Gehe mit Anke schwimmen. Viel Spass euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. August 2011)

Wasserratten  

Wir hatten Spaß!


----------



## pauing (2. August 2011)

Schö wars heut

Ich habe mich gerade mal für die Trailtrophy angemeldet


----------



## S.F. (3. August 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Schö wars heut
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade mal für die Trailtrophy angemeldet



Prima! Der Spaßfaktor steigt!!!!


----------



## M.T.B. (3. August 2011)

moin zusammen,

hab mich erst vor kurzem hier im forum angemeldet - von einem kumpel habe ich ein altes mtb gekauft das ich mir jetzt wieder fit machen möchte um damit nen bisken im grafenberger wald rumzuheizen.

gibt´s hier jemanden in meiner nähe (pempelfort) der mir behilflich beim wechsel des tretlagers sein könnte? handelt sich um ein klein pinnacle von ´89 oder ´90. habe keine spezialwerkzeuge und überhaupt eigentlich keinen plan, wie man das macht.

und wenn wir schon dabei sind: wer hat denn schonmal ne manitou 2 zerlegt und überholt und könnte mir da ein paar tipps geben?

danke & grüße


----------



## S.F. (3. August 2011)

Hab mir gerade Deine Foto´s angesehen!
Geiles Teil!!!! Das ist mitlerweile eine Rarität!
Aber so wie das alles aussieht, kannst Du das ganze Rad erst einmal drei Wochen in Caramba baden, bevor du da was auseinanderschrauben kannst.

Die Elastomere der Manitou dürften mittlerweile steinhart sein. Ich bezweifle, das Du dafür noch Ersatz bekommst! Das ist schon Jahrzehnte her, dass ich die Manitour in den Fingern und zerlegt hatte. Ist aber einfachere Technik als die heutigen Gabeln 

Wenn Du gar keinen Plan hast wird´s schwierig. 
Gerade für Kurbel und Innenlager brauchst Du das alte Tretlagerwerkzeug. 
Das haben die Radgeschäfte i.d.R. in der Werkstatt.
Vierkantinnenlager sind jedenfalls noch auf dem Markt erhältlich.

grybl... weiss gar nicht ob ich sowas "antiquiertes" überhaupt noch hab... 

Bei der U-Brake am Hinterrad ist wichtig ob die ausgeschlagen ist, sonst wird das nix.

Da kommt ne Menge Arbeit auf dich zu! Und wenn, dann mach´s ordentlich zurecht. Das hat das Rad verdient!


----------



## M.T.B. (3. August 2011)

wollte auch unbedingt nen alten klassiker haben... und mit dem bin ich jetzt auch sehr zufrieden.
steckt noch ne menge arbeit drin, ich weiß. da ich aber auch leidenschaftlicher vespa-schrauber bin kann mich da nix mehr so schnell schocken 

die manitou ist komplett fest, da geht gar nix mehr. muss ich wohl wirklich erstmal in caramba einlegen und dann mal sehen, wie ich die aueinander bekomme. brauche auch noch neue kurbeln, blätter, kette und kassette. sattelstütze , lenker und vorbau sollen auch noch ausgetauscht werden - vielleicht irgendwas von syncros, hauptsache schwarz. wenn irgendjemand noch intakte raritäten im keller rumfliegen hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.

und vielleicht meldet sich hier ja auch noch jemand, der entsprechendes werkzeug rumfliegen hat und mir mal behilflich sein würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (3. August 2011)

Schöner Klassiker. 

Hast du dich schon im Klassik Bereich des Forums umgesehen? Da dürfte dir mit Ersatzteilen am ehesten geholfen werden können. Es gibt dort auch einen eigenen Basar.


----------



## M.T.B. (3. August 2011)

ja, den klassik-bereich kenne ich. hab da auch ein topic eröffnet, denn dass es das klein geworden ist ist auch eher zufall. zuerst wurde über 5 (gefühlte 50) seiten erörtert, was denn ein geeignetes bike wäre - da liegen die nerven bei einigen mitgliedern scheinbar auch schon blank 

werde dort auch noch einen aufbau-thread eröffnen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand aus der umgebung auch noch oldschool-teile im keller liegen die er nicht mehr braucht...


----------



## Drakush (3. August 2011)

die gabel könnte ich mir ansehen allerdings müsste du im laden rum kommen.


----------



## M.T.B. (3. August 2011)

das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. könnteste dir das tretlager dann auch direkt mal "ansehen"?


----------



## Drakush (4. August 2011)

sicher


----------



## JaSon78 (6. August 2011)

Tach!
Wir überlegen gerade Sonntag nach Winterberg zu fahren.
Einer Lust mitzukommen?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## pauing (7. August 2011)

Hat einer Lust am Dienstag zu fahren?

Dienstag Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2011)

Muss mich erst einmal vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg erholen 

Lief aber sehr gut!


----------



## natureboy79 (7. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Muss mich erst einmal vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg erholen
> 
> Lief aber sehr gut!



das heisst?


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2011)

8. Platz 4er Mixed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (7. August 2011)

Glückwünsche zum 8`ten Platz S.F. und Monika, die anderen Zwei kenne ich net, aber für die natürlich auch!


----------



## pauing (7. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> 8. Platz 4er Mixed



sauber


----------



## Makke (8. August 2011)

@Stefan ... super Leistung

... mal schnell ein paar sonnige Grüße aus dem hohen Norden ... Sonne und viiiiiiiiel Wind haben wir hier.

Kurze Frage: kommt Ihr auf die Fun-Riders Seite? ... komme hier von Däne mark aus nicht hin, keine Ahnung warum ...


----------



## elmono (8. August 2011)

Lädt von Düsseldorf aus auch nicht.

Und Gratulation zum Ankommen und zum Ergebnis Stefan!


----------



## Asha'man (8. August 2011)

@SF: Respekt!  
@Makke: Nöö. Sieht nach timeout aus.  Wenn ihr Sonne habt, dann habt ihr alles richtig gemacht. Wetter hier ist...durchwachsen...

Weiterhin schönen Urlaub! Wann gehen wir klettern?


----------



## -Wally- (8. August 2011)

Moin Makke,

ja dann mal sonnige, aber kühle Grüße aus Köln zurück! 
Also ich befüchte nichts gutes, hier aus dem Büro komme ich auch nicht drauf auf fun-riders.org.
Per Ping ist da auch nichts erreichbar...da scheint der Hoster ein Problem zu haben würde ich mal vermuten.

gruß vonne Schicht,
Wally


----------



## Prolux (8. August 2011)

also ich komme drauf, und es funktioniert auch alles!


----------



## -Wally- (8. August 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> also ich komme drauf, und es funktioniert auch alles!



Bestätige...jetzt tuts das wieder...


----------



## Makke (8. August 2011)

jepp läuft wieder ... keine Ahnung was es war ... is auch Woast 

Das Wetter hat heute eine kleine Wende gemacht, zwischen sonnigen Abschnitten haben wir jetzt fast chaotische Unwetter ... einfach nur geil.
Drachensteigen lassen bei Windstärke 8/9 geht gewaltig auf die Arme (ca. 120kg Zuggraft) und Slackline ist bei dem Wetter auch mal ne neue Erfahrung 

naja ... noch zwei Tage dann gehts nach Hamburg ... freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (9. August 2011)

Hi, will heute noch einer bei einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde mitmachen? 

Gleich Treffpunkt 18:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee

Bisher ist Prolux mit von der Partie...


----------



## S.F. (9. August 2011)

Macht ihr mal, ich muss mich noch erholen


----------



## JaSon78 (9. August 2011)

Nabend!

Hat einer Lust Di, Mi oder Do abend ab ca. 20 Uhr eine Tour in Düsseldorf - mit Licht gegen Ende - zu fahren?
Ich brauch Bewegung. . .
Grüße
Jan


----------



## pauing (10. August 2011)

@S.F.: Du hast dir auch eine Pause verdient. 

Wir hatten gestern Glück mit dem Wetter. War ne super Runde

@Jason: Diese Woche schaffe ich keine Abendrunde mehr. Nächste Woche Donnerstag könnte ich mal um 20.00Uhr. Wie wärs damit? Ne Lampe habe ich hier noch rumfliegen.


----------



## klasse08-15 (10. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein bisschen mitgelesen. Schön, dass die Düsseldorfer Szene so aktiv ist. Ich habe ich beim mitlesen festgestellt, dass der Grafenberger Wald wohl doch auch für mehr Federweg als 100 mm taugt. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ist das wirklich so?

Da mein Crosser geklaut wurde, überlege ich den Kauf eines 29er. Orientiert hatte ich mich im XC-Bereich. Macht mehr Federweg auch Sinn?

Leider wohn ich noch nicht so lange in der Gegend hier, so dass ich nur den Bereich Unterbach, Erkrath und Neandertal kenne...(Ich wohne neuerdings in Unterbach)

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (10. August 2011)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein bisschen mitgelesen. Schön, dass die Düsseldorfer Szene so aktiv ist. Ich habe ich beim mitlesen festgestellt, dass der Grafenberger Wald wohl doch auch für mehr Federweg als 100 mm taugt. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ist das wirklich so?
> 
> ...



120mm vorne und hinten sind für den Grafenberger Wald und Gerresheim meines Erachtens genau richtig. Ein paar schöne Trails gibt es hier schon. In Solingen, was auch direkt um die Ecke ist, kann man auch gut 160mm gebrauchen In der Umgebung von DDorf geht viel Das habe ich vor 4 Wochen auch noch nicht gedacht. Bin auch gerade Frisch hergezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (11. August 2011)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein bisschen mitgelesen. Schön, dass die Düsseldorfer Szene so aktiv ist. Ich habe ich beim mitlesen festgestellt, dass der Grafenberger Wald wohl doch auch für mehr Federweg als 100 mm taugt. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ist das wirklich so?
> 
> ...



Frag mal den "othu" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=119142) aus dem Forum. Der kann dir viel über 29er erzählen. War sicherlich einer der ersten, die sich damit beschäftigt haben und eins fährt und sicherlich läßt er dich auch mal probe fahren.

VG
FROG


----------



## othu (11. August 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> Frag mal den "othu" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=119142) aus dem Forum. Der kann dir viel über 29er erzählen. War sicherlich einer der ersten, die sich damit beschäftigt haben und eins fährt und sicherlich läßt er dich auch mal probe fahren.
> 
> VG
> FROG



kein Problem, ich kann ein 29er HT und ein 29er Enduro-Fully anbieten.
Für den Grafenberger Wald reicht ein HT m.M. nach aus, 120mm Fully macht aber natürlich auch Spaß (ist ja auch, gerade im 29er Bereich, eine Geldfrage und man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein Fully einen deutlich höheren Wartungs- und Unterhaltsaufwand hat!!). 29er fahren in Düsseldorf mittlerweile einige rum, sowohl HT, als auch Fullys.
Wenn du wirklich Solingen und Co fahren willst, würde ich beim 26" bleiben, ich habe mir auch gerade eins bestellt 
(bei den 29ern ist aktuell bei 140mm Schluss und selbst da ist die Rahmen/Gabel/Reifen-Auswahl SEHR, SEHR dünn!)

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Frog (11. August 2011)

Wenn du wirklich Solingen und Co fahren willst, würde ich beim 26" bleiben, ich habe mir auch gerade eins bestellt 


Grüße
Otto[/QUOTE]

wann kommt das Alutech denn eingeflogen?


----------



## othu (11. August 2011)

"Ende September nach der Eurobike" hat der Jürgen gesagt...


----------



## elmono (11. August 2011)

Fanes?


----------



## othu (11. August 2011)

jawoll, sir!
(obwohl ich bei der ankündigung des fanes pinion kurz überlegt habe zu warten  )


----------



## klasse08-15 (11. August 2011)

Danke für das Angebot und die Antworten!

Ich bin gestern ein Stumpjumper Comp 29er gefahren. Das hatte 130 mm. Leider konnte ich nur auf befestigten Wegen fahren und das Fahrwerk war nicht auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt. Ich hatte jedoch trotzdem das Gefühl, dass 130 mm den Vortrieb schon behindern. Bei Lockoutnutzung war es zwar besser, aber 100 mm scheinen mir symphatischer. Das sage ich jedoch als Einsteiger im MTB-Bereich ohne die angesprochenen Trails zu kennen. 
Das Stumpjumper hatte keine Lockout-Fernbedienung für Gabel und Heck, das Heck hatte auch kein Brain-Fahrwerk. Das war mir eindeutig zu lästig. Immer auflassen wäre mir jedoch widerum zu weich, vielleicht lag das aber auch am zu weich eingestelltem Fahrwerk.

Ich will auch nicht mehr Sekunden jagen, wie ich es früher mit dem Rennrad praktiziert habe. Sportliches Fahren, gern auch mal am Konditionslimit (aber ohne Stoppuhr), dazu ein paar Gleichgesinnte, die genauso unterwegs sind. Deshalb schwanke ich noch, zwischen mehr oder weniger Federweg. Es soll einfach Spaß machen, Stress habe ich auf der Arbeit schon genug!

Ein 29er wird es in jedem Fall, ich geh das auch ohne Vorurteile ran und kenne die großen Räder ja auch vom Crossrad.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -Wally- (11. August 2011)

Hi Stephan,

also 130mm ordentlich eingestellter Federweg sind wie ich finde schon eine Macht, besonders bei so einem Bike wie einem Stumpjumper oder ähnlichem! Wenn Du das Gefühl hattest, dass der Federweg den Vortrieb behindert, dann war da wirklich das Fahrwerkssetup total ungeignet für Dich.
Es gibt auch Geräte mit deutlich mehr Federweg, die immer noch gut vorwärts gehen...auch bergauf! Also sauber abstimmen! Gerade bei den Specialized Fullies hab ich immer den Eindruck, dass die Teile sogar im Wiegetritt wie ein Brett liegen, egal ob mein altes Stumpjumper mit 100mm oder mein Demo mit 230mm.
Ich persönlich stehe nur dem 29er Trend sehr skeptisch gegenüber, und irgendwie glaube ich, dass eher die großen Laufräder den Vortrieb behindern würden...ich glaub man muss da noch mehr aufs Reifengewicht achten, und wenn ich bedenke mit was für Pellen ich schon an meinem Enduro unterwegs bin....
Was das handling angeht würde ich auch meinen, dass ein 29er nur eine nette Sache für richtig lange Kerle ist, also ich würds mit meinem 195cm Körperhöhe gern mal testen.
Aber ich mag eben lieber kompakte wendige 26"er, hab sogar mein Enduro extra kleiner gemacht und hab mehr Spaß damit.
So...und jetzt werde ich mal für ein bis zwei Stündchen besagte Solinger Trails unsicher machen...Glüder ich komme!


----------



## Frog (11. August 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> also 130mm ordentlich eingestellter Federweg sind wie ich finde schon eine Macht, besonders bei so einem Bike wie einem Stumpjumper oder ähnlichem! Wenn Du das Gefühl hattest, dass der Federweg den Vortrieb behindert, dann war da wirklich das Fahrwerkssetup total ungeignet für Dich.
> Es gibt auch Geräte mit deutlich mehr Federweg, die immer noch gut vorwärts gehen...auch bergauf! Also sauber abstimmen! Gerade bei den Specialized Fullies hab ich immer den Eindruck, dass die Teile sogar im Wiegetritt wie ein Brett liegen, egal ob mein altes Stumpjumper mit 100mm oder mein Demo mit 230mm.
> ...



...das ist gemein...ohne uns


----------



## Makke (11. August 2011)

Grüße aus Hamburg!

Leute! lasst die Finger von den 29ern ... das ist was für Leute die sich die Beine rasieren und sich nicht trauen auf einem Rennrad zu fahren ... 
Auch wenn es für 29er laut diverser Medien fast nur Vortzeile gibt ... ist im MTB-Bereich 26" das einzig wahre ... man muß doch nicht jedem Trend hinterher rennen ...

So ... jetzt geh ich ein Bier trinken ... oder 2 .... oder ... da es hier nur schifft wie aus Eimern, werde ich meinen Flüssigkeitspegel auch von innen anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. August 2011)

Naja, von einem Crosser auf ein Fully ist natürlich auch ne echte Umstellung. Das dauert bis man sich umgewöhnt hat. Beim ersten Mal hat man das Gefühl das alles wippt und wackelt und man nicht richtig von der Stelle kommt. Ist aber nicht so. 

Im Gegensatz zu Makke rasiere ich..... UND fahre 26"


----------



## Frog (11. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Naja, von einem Crosser auf ein Fully ist natürlich auch ne echte Umstellung. Das dauert bis man sich umgewöhnt hat. Beim ersten Mal hat man das Gefühl das alles wippt und wackelt und man nicht richtig von der Stelle kommt. Ist aber nicht so.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Makke rasiere ich..... UND fahre 26"



@S.F. Du bist ja auch schön älter...Dein Beinbewuchs ist ja auch nicht mehr flauschig. Makke`s weht ja praktisch noch im Wind und bildet dadurch ja auch kein Hindernis.


----------



## S.F. (11. August 2011)

yetis rasieren sich eh nicht....


----------



## elmono (11. August 2011)

Makke, ich habe mich gerade erst wieder getraut Rennrad zu fahren, aber in Schlabberklamotten und unrasiert. War das jetzt falsch?


----------



## -Wally- (11. August 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> ...das ist gemein...ohne uns



Sorry...war so eine Spontanaktion...bin auch schon wieder da...wollte eigentlich den neuen Dämpfer im Enduro testen, hab mich aber abermals spontan dagegen entschieden und hab das kleine Stahl-Hardtail durch den Schlamm gejagt, war ne geile flotte Runde und jetzt gehts unter die Dusche. 

@ Makke, das mit dem Wetter ist mist...hier scheint die Sonne und es war eben recht angenehm draussen.
Ich würde mich gern solidarisch zeigen und mit einem Bier "remote Anstoßen", aber mir fiel eben ein, dass ich gleich nochmal ins Büro müsste...


----------



## klasse08-15 (11. August 2011)

Nunja, ich habe selbst in Rennradzeiten meine Beine nicht rasiert. Als ich heute eine Horde Rennradler mit rasierten Beinen und Einheitstrikots gesehen habe, dachte ich nur: Da will ich nicht mehr zurück.

Trotzdem liebäugle ich noch mit einem 29er,auch wenn das teilweise nicht verstanden wird. Vielleicht schau ich als Neuling dort etwas neutraler und bewerte die Vorteile anders. 
Die 130 mm scheinen nach euren Aussagen wohl nicht deplaziert. Aber das soll auch das Maximum sein. Mehr scheint mir zuviel. Das die 29er bei größeren Federwegen noch nicht angekommen sind, stört mich also nicht.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (11. August 2011)

Hai Stephan! Ja, selbst ausprobieren ist immer das Beste!
Außerdem nehmen wir uns hier manchmal nicht ganz so ernst und mit unseren Eigenheiten ein wenig auf den Arm... lass Dich da nicht von unseren "komischen" Meinungen aufhalten 
Ich bin auf so ziemlich allem unterwegs, was zwei Räder und keinen Motor hat... bei RR und Crosser angefangen. Bin auch schon 29er gefahren, die haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Letzte Woche in Duisburg hätte ich z.B. ein 29er HT gut gebrauchen können. Aber nur für den Event hole ich mir so ein Teil nicht, da ist die alte 26er Rennfeile noch gut genug.
Und sobald es über die Waldautobahnen im Grafenberger Wald hinausgeht, ziehe ich ein Fully in jedem Fall vor.

Wenn das Bike dem Motto "eins für alles" genügen soll, bist Du mit max. 130mm sicherlich gut im Geschäft. Willst Du keine Rennen oder Marathons fahren, würde ich Dir aber schon wieder zu mehr als 100mm Federweg raten. Aber wie gesagt, probieren geht vor studieren 

Bei Otto finde ich´s interessant, dass er jetzt beim Enduro auf 26" zurückgreift. 

@Otto: wir haben immer noch keine Runde gemeinsam geschafft! 
@Elmono: Blasphemie!!! 


Bis bald im Wald!

Stefan



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich habe selbst in Rennradzeiten meine Beine nicht rasiert. Als ich heute eine Horde Rennradler mit rasierten Beinen und Einheitstrikots gesehen habe, dachte ich nur: Da will ich nicht mehr zurück.
> 
> Trotzdem liebäugle ich noch mit einem 29er,auch wenn das teilweise nicht verstanden wird. Vielleicht schau ich als Neuling dort etwas neutraler und bewerte die Vorteile anders.
> Die 130 mm scheinen nach euren Aussagen wohl nicht deplaziert. Aber das soll auch das Maximum sein. Mehr scheint mir zuviel. Das die 29er bei größeren Federwegen noch nicht angekommen sind, stört mich also nicht.
> ...


----------



## Makke (12. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> yetis rasieren sich eh nicht....


... alles nur Neid 



elmono schrieb:


> Makke, ich habe mich gerade erst wieder getraut  Rennrad zu fahren, aber in Schlabberklamotten und unrasiert. War das  jetzt falsch?



nein ... nur ungewöhnlich ...


----------



## Prolux (12. August 2011)

Guten Morgen Makke,
was macht das Wetter im hohen Norden. Hier ist es ok.
Bist Du nächste Woche schon da?

Grüße Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. August 2011)

Hi Stefan,



S.F. schrieb:


> Bei Otto finde ich´s interessant, dass er jetzt beim Enduro auf 26" zurückgreift.



das hat nichts mit der Radgröße zu tun!!
- es gibt (fast) keine 29er Endurorahmen (einen davon habe ich)
- es gibt keine(!) 29er Endurogabeln
- es gibt (fast) keine 29er Enduroreifen
- es gibt für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre auch keine Perspektive, die Hersteller meinen mit den CC Fahrern mehr Geld zu verdienen (was warscheinlich auch stimmt)



S.F. schrieb:


> @Otto: wir haben immer noch keine Runde gemeinsam geschafft!



stimmt... leider!
Ich wollte nächste Woche mit JaSon78 vielleicht nochmal nach Glüder oder in den Grafenberger Wald, ansonsten plane ich für Sonntag Spätnachmittag/Abend eine Runde Grafenberg... wenn du Zeit hast...
Ich kann halt immer nur Abends, wenn ich mir hier so die Verabredungszeiten anschaue, müssen hier überdurchschnittlich viele Beamte und Kinder/Famileinlose unterwegs sein... 

Grüße
Otto


----------



## S.F. (12. August 2011)

@Otto: Dieses WE und die Woche eher noch nicht! Sitze nach Zahnarztbesuch mit dicker Wange auf der Couch. Nächsten Donnerstag werden Fäden gezogen.
Arbeit... habe zum Glück nicht so einen Job wie Jan und kann meist schon m 18:00 starten!
Kinderlos stimmt aber


----------



## othu (12. August 2011)

Dann mal gute Besserung, habe heute auch zwei hübsche Kronen vom Zahndoc bekommen... 

Werden schon nen Termin finden


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. August 2011)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde !

Hier eine offizielle Androhung: meine "Bayern-Ehrenrunde" steht kurz vor 
dem Ende und ich werd euch wieder in den heimischen D'Dorfer-Gefilden
 "erschrecken" können und z.B. die Glüder-Fraktion mit etlichen neuen &
ungewollten "Stunts" bereichern 

Ciao Hagen

PS: wer noch weiss, wo man eine Wohnung mit folgenden Parameter bekommt:

- 70/80qm 
- Innenstadtnähe / ruhig / Balkon / Blick ins Grüne / oberster Stock
- Tiefgarage (Auto+Mopet)
- großzügigen, sicheren Bastel-Keller für die Räder (mit Strom)
- nette Nachbarschaft 
 .......z.B. keine MTB'ler mit rasierten Beine, etc. ....ne Stefan.....


----------



## elmono (12. August 2011)

Das freut mich jetzt aber sehr.


----------



## Frog (12. August 2011)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Gemeinde !
> 
> Hier eine offizielle Androhung: meine "Bayern-Ehrenrunde" steht kurz vor
> dem Ende und ich werd euch wieder in den heimischen D'Dorfer-Gefilden
> ...



SUPER... endlich wieder ein Irokese unter uns... und freu mich auf die DW-Link Vergleiche in Glüder.

VG
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. August 2011)

pffffff, hier in B-hoven ist eh nix frei, und keine Innenstadtnähe... und wer will mich schon als Nachbarn 


Fein, wenn Du wieder da bist!

Einer unserer IT Berater ist gerade in Wersten in den Häusern hinter dem Provinzialgebäude ausgezogen (Hohensandweg/Ziegeleiweg)... schau doch mal ob du da die Verwaltung oder einen Makler findest, der da vielleicht noch was frei hat.



_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Gemeinde !
> 
> Hier eine offizielle Androhung: meine "Bayern-Ehrenrunde" steht kurz vor
> dem Ende und ich werd euch wieder in den heimischen D'Dorfer-Gefilden
> ...


----------



## Makke (13. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit der Radgröße zu tun!!
> - es gibt (fast) keine 29er Endurorahmen (einen davon habe ich)
> - es gibt keine(!) 29er Endurogabeln
> - es gibt (fast) keine 29er Enduroreifen
> ...



und womit gibt es diese Sachen nicht für 29" ... mit Recht 

@Danny ... komme zu 99% am Montag zurück ... hätte also Dienstag Zeit für nen Ausritt (Glüder/Altenberg oder so ... )

@Hagen ... ich kann Dir da nicht Helfen, freue mich aber, Dich wieder hier am Rhein begrüßen zu dürfen!!!


----------



## Prolux (13. August 2011)

hört sich gut an, kann aber Dienstag erst ab 11 Uhr


----------



## -Wally- (14. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Danny ... komme zu 99% am Montag zurück ... hätte also Dienstag Zeit für nen Ausritt (Glüder/Altenberg oder so ... )



Moin!

Oh! Also Dienstag...hmm...wenn Ihr wirklich hier in der Nähe fahren wollen würdet, sprich Glüder oder Altenberg, dann wäre ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## JaSon78 (14. August 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> @Jason: Diese Woche schaffe ich keine Abendrunde mehr. Nächste Woche Donnerstag könnte ich mal um 20.00Uhr. Wie wärs damit? Ne Lampe habe ich hier noch rumfliegen.



Gerne. Können den Donnerstag mal lose festhalten.
Vielleicht kommt der Otto dann auch mit. 
Alternativ auch gerne Di, Mi oder Do abend ab ca. 19 Uhr in Glüder bzw. Burscheid mit Licht. Schick mir doch bitte mal Deine Handy-Nummer per PM.

@Hagen: Willkommen zurück! Da freu ich mich drauf!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## othu (15. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> und womit gibt es diese Sachen nicht für 29" ... mit Recht



170cm kurz? 



JaSon78 schrieb:


> Gerne. Können den Donnerstag mal lose festhalten.
> Vielleicht kommt der Otto dann auch mit.



Donnerstag Grafenberg? Dann könnte das klappen, Solingen dürfte ich nicht schaffen...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2011)

othu schrieb:


> 170cm kurz?



Makke nicht, aber ich! 





othu schrieb:


> Donnerstag Grafenberg? Dann könnte das klappen, Solingen dürfte ich nicht schaffen...
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Würde ja gerne! Habe aber noch "Zahn"... am Donnerstag kommen die Fäden raus.


----------



## Makke (16. August 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Oh! Also Dienstag...hmm...wenn Ihr wirklich hier in der Nähe fahren wollen würdet, sprich Glüder oder Altenberg, dann wäre ich auch mit dabei.



Also Glüder/Altenberg fällt aus ... kann nur lokal fahren, da ich kein Auto habe.
War gestern ein schwarzer Tag: Unfall mit Fahrerflucht, mir ist einer in die Front gefahren und abgehauen, dann ist mir die Scheibe der Beifahrerseite plötzlich auf der Autobahn in die Tür gefallen und ein paar Kilometer weiter hat sich meine Unterbodenverkleidung in ihre Einzelteile aufgelöst ... bin gerade mächtig am Kotzen ...

So ... bringe jetzt mein Auto weg, danach bin ich für lokale Ausritte zu haben ...


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

Na Super!!!   

Bin gerade dabei, meinen Keller zu planen... der braucht endlich mal Struktur und ne Arbeitsplatte....


----------



## tdn8 (16. August 2011)

oh ha, das hört sich nach 'nem ganz großen mist an...!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

Bei Makke hört sichs wirklich danach an!!! 
Fahrerflucht klingt ganz toll.... hast Du wenigstens die Nummer oder ist der Dir ins geparkte Auto gefahren?


Bei mir ist´s selbstgewähltes Einzelschicksal 
Yepp, da liegt seit vier Jahren alles am Boden ...


----------



## Makke (16. August 2011)

ist passiert wärend keiner im Auto war (vermutlich nachts) also wir sind alle zu 100% unverletzt (mal abgesehen von meiner Seele)


----------



## -Wally- (16. August 2011)

Oh Makke...das klingt verdammt übel! Aber so richtig! Genau das, was man am Urlaubsende auch noch braucht...f uck! :kotz:

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das alles nicht zu wild, langwierig und teuer wird. Mein Unterboden hat sich vor zwei Wochen auch zerlegt...direkt auf der ersten Fahrt nach der Inspektion. Wurde zum Glück noch am selben Tag alles behoben...

@S.F.
Na dann mal viel Erfolg mit dem strukturierten Keller, sowas wäre hier auch mal zur Nachahmung empfohlen.
Ich hab jetzt übrigens besagte Deore 29"er Kassette (12-36!) hier liegen...nagut, massives und nicht ganz so leichtes Teil (Deore halt), aber sonst...ich denke damit bringt man so manchem Panzer das Berg auf fahren bei.
Jetzt fehlt echt noch ne Kassette mit 38er Ritzel, dann würd ich meinem Enduro auch den Umwerfer rauben.


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

Lass den Umwerfer dran!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (16. August 2011)

@Stefan ... wann machst Du heute Feierabend? 

jaja ... die Sache ist ärgerlich und kotzt mich auch gewaltig an ... aber ich kann es nicht ändern und werde jetzt zusehen, das alles wieder in Funktion kommt ... 
Fensterheber ist bestellt und wird morgen verbaut, Bodenpaltte auch ... die Front werde ich Richten, wenn ich das Auto wieder hier habe ...

@Danny ... biken in ca. einer Stunde? sagen wir 16:00 Uhr?
Allerdings werde ich vermutlich mit dem Hardtail fahren ... oder mit dem Bergamont ne Rheinrunde?


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

Zum Richten der Front stehen die Fachleute gerne zur Verfügung!!!! 
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn das nicht wieder "hinzubiegen" wäre!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (16. August 2011)

hallo ihr,ist vielleicht nicht so wichtig,aber ich wollte bescheid sagen,dass bei mir die trailtrophy ins wasser fällt(euch wünsche ich natürlich trockene tage).
mein finanzsystem ist zusammengebrochen,und ich bekomme keine weitere finanzspritze aus brüssel!

was ist denn mal wieder mit enduro-tour?
lg norman


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

Schade! 
Aber wenn es keinen weiteren Rettungsfonds gibt, ist natürlich Essig!
Hätten Dich gern dabei gehabt!
Brauchst Du einen neuen oder (zusätzlichen) Job?

Endurotouren wieder am nächste Woche, dann ist die Zahnbaustelle verheilt.


----------



## pauing (16. August 2011)

Ok, nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei...Irgendwie habe ich vom letzten Festival-WE Rücken Naja, man wird alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (16. August 2011)

janeee Ingo ist klar!


----------



## Asha'man (17. August 2011)

@Makke:   
@pauing: Was für ein Festival?


----------



## natureboy79 (17. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Schade!
> Aber wenn es keinen weiteren Rettungsfonds gibt, ist natürlich Essig!
> Hätten Dich gern dabei gehabt!
> Brauchst Du einen neuen oder (zusätzlichen) Job?
> ...



warum?hast du was für mich?


----------



## pauing (17. August 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Makke:
> @pauing: Was für ein Festival?



Das Haldern Pop war letztes WE in Haldern


----------



## S.F. (17. August 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> warum?hast du was für mich?



Das Wohnzimmer müsste gestrichen, die Rolladenelektronik angeschlossen und die Rolladenkästen gedämmt und die Kellertreppe gefliesst werden...


----------



## Prolux (18. August 2011)

@ Stefan,
das pinke Kona meinte ich auf Makkes Geburtstag.  


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/529389]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. August 2011)

hab ich in meinem Wohnzimmer garnicht gesehen


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> hab ich in meinem Wohnzimmer garnicht gesehen



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Prolux (18. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


----------



## pauing (18. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> hab ich in meinem Wohnzimmer garnicht gesehen



Ich hätte es gerne in meinem Keller, falls es wieder auftaucht

Hätte einer Lust auf WiBe am Samstag?


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2011)

Nööööö, lieber was in der Nähe....


----------



## Prolux (18. August 2011)

Was heißt, in der Nähe. Kannst wieder fahren, alles zugewachsen


----------



## pauing (18. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nööööö, lieber was in der Nähe....



Sind die Filthy trails nah genug

Wenn ja, müsste ich gucken, ob ich meinen Kollegen aus Dortmund umgestimmt kriege


----------



## natureboy79 (19. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Das Wohnzimmer müsste gestrichen, die Rolladenelektronik angeschlossen und die Rolladenkästen gedämmt und die Kellertreppe gefliesst werden...



trailtrophy könnte ich schon stemmen,so ist es nicht.waren halt in letzter zeit jede menge ausgaben,daher mal piano.außerdem bin ich momentan alles andere als fit,ich würde die berge hochkriechen.
aber bei deiner treppe bin ich dir gerne behilflich.


----------



## Makke (19. August 2011)

sach mal Normen: was ist denn aus der Sache mit dem Votec geworden?

Falls Du noch auf der Suche nach nem Enduro/FR-Bike bist ... mein FST Frame steht zum Verkauf ... 

mir ist da was ganz dummes passiert ... ich habe den Kompressor nicht an  die Reifen, sondern an den Rahmen angeschlossen ... jetzt hat mein FST  eine ziemlich extreme Formveränderung erlitten .....


----------



## Frog (19. August 2011)

ist aber kein ENDURO mehr....damit ist der GW für dich tabu, wenn überhaupt nur noch WB oder Willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. August 2011)

nönö ... das geht schon ... Bikepark ist ehr nicht das Ziel


----------



## Frog (19. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> nönö ... das geht schon ... Bikepark ist ehr nicht das Ziel



sieht aber cool aus....muss ich mal fahren...was wiegt der "Spass"?


----------



## Makke (19. August 2011)

15,8 kg ... also ... Anfassen darste mal, aber nur mit Handschuhen ... Fahren? NEEE


----------



## Frog (19. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> 15,8 kg ... also ... Anfassen darste mal, aber nur mit Handschuhen ... Fahren? NEEE



habe noch ein paar oelverschmierte Handschuhe unten liegen....die zieh ich dann an; will ja keine Fingerabdrücke hinterlassen. Die sieht man auf dem schwarz.

15,8 Kg...super; meins wiegt etwas mehr (mit Rubber Queen + Deemax + RC3 + Code)


----------



## S.F. (19. August 2011)

Filthies werde ich noch nicht schaffen! Aber für eine kleine Runde am Samstag Nachmittag oder Abend und eine Runde ab Sonntagmittag bin ich zu haben.

Sonntag evl Solingen? Ich glaube da gibts ein Pneumo-SX, das Auslauf benötigt....


----------



## Makke (19. August 2011)

Solingen wäre sicherlich ne Idee ... Faune wäre optimal, wegen kurzer Anfahrtszeit ...


----------



## S.F. (19. August 2011)

Fauna ist gut! Alternativ Haasenmühle.


----------



## pauing (20. August 2011)

Moin, 

leider ist bei mir WiBe geplatzt Der eine hat Schnuppen und der andere hat keine Zeit. Wenn einer heute oder morgen noch spontan ein Ründchen drehen will, dann bitte bescheid sagen Solingen fände ich sehr gut

VG,
Ingo


----------



## Prolux (20. August 2011)

Sonntag kann ich nicht, da ich bei meinen E. Malerarbeiten durchführen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (20. August 2011)

heute wäre mir auch lieber...das wetter ist ja nicht sooooo schlecht


----------



## Prolux (20. August 2011)

S.F. wollte sich gegen 16 Uhr heute melden ob wir heute noch ne Runde fahren.


----------



## elmono (20. August 2011)

A propos Malerarbeiten, ich hätte noch ein paar Fensterrahmen zu streichen.  

Würde auch gerne mal wieder mitrollen und Hand an Makkes schickes neues Rad anlegen. Derzeit halten mich aber so ein paar fiese Antibiotika davon ab... Vielleicht ist ja nächstes Wochenende auch noch gutes Wetter.


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2011)

Da das heute alles nicht so ganz geklappt hat, gibts morgen ein Alternativprogramm...

13:00 Treff Haasenmühle

Da ich morgen früh noch kurz unterwegs bin, wird das Akademische Viertel mit eingeplant


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2011)

Danny! 12:40 bei Dir vor der Türe!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (21. August 2011)

akademische viertel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (21. August 2011)

wer hat das Wetter bestellt?


----------



## pauing (21. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Da das heute alles nicht so ganz geklappt hat, gibts morgen ein Alternativprogramm...
> 
> 13:00 Treff Haasenmühle
> 
> Da ich morgen früh noch kurz unterwegs bin, wird das Akademische Viertel mit eingeplant



dabei


----------



## Makke (21. August 2011)

bin gut platt ... und frisch geduscht ... nochmal! nochmal!


----------



## JaSon78 (21. August 2011)

[Wie siehts diesen Mittwoch mit ner abendlichen Runde mit Licht ab 19.00 Uhr in Glüder/Altenberg aus?]
Alternativ sonst auch ab 20.30 Uhr in Düsseldorf.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## pauing (21. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> bin gut platt ... und frisch geduscht ... nochmal! nochmal!



Ich bin nach der ganzen lästigen Logistik - Rad putzen, kontaminierte Klamotten in die Waschmachine schmeißen, Duschen und ganz viel Pasta schauffeln - kurz auf der Couch eingenickt 
War ne super Runde 

Ich habe munkeln gehört, dass am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend wahrscheinlich in Glüder gefahren wird, wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet


----------



## S.F. (21. August 2011)

Geduscht und verarztet.... Klamotten gewaschen und was gegessen... gleich noch ein Bier... die Beine fühlen sich soweit ganz gut an... 

Jan, warum 19Uhr in Glüder aber erst so spät in Ddorf???
Würde Mittwoch schon gerne eine Runde fahren. Trailpflege, Trailsuche und ein wenig Fahrtechniktraining... Zum Schluss auch gerne mit Licht!


----------



## JaSon78 (22. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jan, warum 19Uhr in Glüder aber erst so spät in Ddorf???!



Ich arbeite in Wermelskirchen...


----------



## S.F. (22. August 2011)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu spät. 18:00 Uhr Start an der Haasenmühle wäre gut.
Da komme ich schnell hin und du könntest dazustossen, wenn Du erst um 19:00 Uhr kannst. 
Ich wollte ohnehin einen der Anfangstrails ein wenig frei machen. Der war am Sonntag ganz schön zugewuchert!


----------



## Makke (22. August 2011)

Stefan ... gute Idee, da werde ich mich ggf. drann beteiligen.


----------



## -Wally- (22. August 2011)

Hui, da wäre ich auch gern mit dabei, kann aber sein, dass ich an besagtem Abend das neue Bike von meinem Mädel abhole...(endlich!)

Falls ihr auf besagtem Trail Blutspuren und Hautfetzen findet...nicht erschrecken, ich glaub die sind von mir...shceiss Unkraut!
Ansonsten soll das Wetter ja auch halbwegs stabil bleiben...schaun wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (22. August 2011)

Da sagst Du was Wally! Habe mir gestern zwei Brombeerranken "gegönnt"

Die haben sich schön um Fussgelenk und Arm gewickelt....  isch bin verlääääääätzt 

Makke: Ersatzmaterial ist bestellt!!!!


----------



## pauing (22. August 2011)

dabei;D


----------



## elmono (22. August 2011)

Wenn mich mein Kumpel am Mittwoch im Büro abholt (kläre ich gerade), fahren wir dann evtl. auch ab 19 Uhr mit.


----------



## Makke (22. August 2011)

@Stefan ... sehr gut ... hab auch die Quelle für das Schlaggeräusch gefunden. Das Innenleben des Steuersatzes gehört nicht zum Rest. Hab da in meiner Wühlkiste noch was gefunden ... ich glaube das geht jetzt.


----------



## S.F. (22. August 2011)

Ah, zu kleines Lager! 
ist mir auch schon passiert!

jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine längere Bremsleitung für die Magura! 175cm sollte die mindestens haben...

Jan und Jan, wir treiben uns die erste Stunde nur ca. 1km von der Haasenmühle rum! 
Habt ihr ne Handynr? 

Sonst PN!


----------



## pauing (23. August 2011)

Ein bissel Nostalgie DH 90er:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=player_embedded"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JaSon78 (23. August 2011)

Moin.
Otto und ich sind am Mittwoch um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz Mini Golf.
Ich schick Stefan und Elmono gleich meine Handynummer.
Bis dann
Jan


----------



## elmono (23. August 2011)

Ich bin leider raus, Kumpel ist nicht mobil und daher werden wir ne Runde daheim drehen.
Außerdem ist mir eingefallen, dass im Nomad gerade gar kein Dämpfer steckt. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Juppidoo (23. August 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Ein bissel Nostalgie DH 90er:
> Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube



Supercool

Bemerkenswert vor allem, dass so viele über den Lenker abgestiegen sind.
Da hat sich in den letzen 20 Jahren beim Material und der Fahrtechnik aber einiges getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. August 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Supercool
> 
> Bemerkenswert vor allem, dass so viele über den Lenker abgestiegen sind.
> Da hat sich in den letzen 20 Jahren beim Material und der Fahrtechnik aber einiges getan.



Jepp, darf gar nicht daran zurückdenken.... Frage mich heute noch, wie wir damals heil diese "halsbrecherischen" Abfahrten herunter gekommen sind. Kann mich an einen ähnlichen Abgang in Hallenberg-Liesen erinnern... 

Wehe jetzt sagt einer, ich sei alt....


----------



## natureboy79 (23. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jepp, darf gar nicht daran zurückdenken.... Frage mich heute noch, wie wir damals heil diese "halsbrecherischen" Abfahrten herunter gekommen sind. Kann mich an einen ähnlichen Abgang in Hallenberg-Liesen erinnern...
> 
> Wehe jetzt sagt einer, ich sei alt....



....nur weise!


----------



## Prolux (24. August 2011)

was zum gucken


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/74171/


----------



## Frog (24. August 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/211882/


----------



## Makke (24. August 2011)

Neues Barbie:


----------



## Oigi (24. August 2011)

Ach ja, bei Morzine werden wieder Erinnerungen wach..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. August 2011)

Makke, was hat denn Jona dazu gesagt??? 

Ihr habt doch`n Knall...


----------



## natureboy79 (25. August 2011)

habt ihr den danny eigentlich gestern noch heile durch die dunkelheit nach hause gebracht?


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> habt ihr den danny eigentlich gestern noch heile durch die dunkelheit nach hause gebracht?



die sind alle drei heile und leuchtend angekommen ich hab gerade auch mal meine lampe entstaubt...funzt noch


----------



## natureboy79 (25. August 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> die sind alle drei heile und leuchtend angekommen ich hab gerade auch mal meine lampe entstaubt...funzt noch



hast du sie noch am parkplatz getroffen?


----------



## Crewso (25. August 2011)

Bzgl. Lampen: Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung? Bin mal wieder zu faul für die Forensuche


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hast du sie noch am parkplatz getroffen?



jo, ich hab die noch am parkplatz getroffen...ich musste mich noch umziehen und das rad abklopfen, weil da so viel schmodder dran war


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Bzgl. Lampen: Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung? Bin mal wieder zu faul für die Forensuche



ich habe deb chinaböller:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149

Super Preis für die Leistung. Ich kenne mitlerweile 10 Leute, die die Lampe seit ca 2 Jahren benutzen. Bei einem ist der Akku kaputt gegangen. Ansonsten sind mir keine Defekte bekannt. Nachteil ist, dass die Lieferung aus den USA bei mir über 2 Monate gedauert hat. Bei Ebay kann man die aber auch über einen Importeur bestellen, wenn es schneller gehen soll. Vielleicht gibt es mitlerweile auch ein neueres Modell.


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Bzgl. Lampen: Habt ihr da ne Empfehlung? Bin mal wieder zu faul für die Forensuche



das teil gibt es für nen guten kurs in der bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MagicShine-MJ-80...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb3a505af


----------



## Crewso (25. August 2011)

Wow, das nenne ich mal Licht! Kann man das auch dimmen? 
Edit: Man sollte auch mal die Beschreibung lesen.......


----------



## pauing (25. August 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Wow, das nenne ich mal Licht! Kann man das auch dimmen?
> Edit: Man sollte auch mal die Beschreibung lesen.......



Jo, das teil ist perfekt, um im Dunkeln durch die Wälder zu düsen. 
Es ist ähnlich hell, wie die Lampen von lupine. Im Forum solltest du auch ein paar threads zu der lampe finden. Die Lampe war vor ca. 2 Jahren sehr berühmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (25. August 2011)

in Sachen Preis/Leistung kommt da so schnell keine ran ... es gibt inzwischen einen Nachfolger mit noch mal mehr Lichtleistung ... 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-872...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-80953


----------



## elmono (25. August 2011)

Mädels, ich würde evtl. doch mit zur Trailtophy kommen. 

Wer fährt denn alles, wo pennt ihr, ist noch irgendwo nen Plätzchen frei, usw?


----------



## Crewso (25. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> in Sachen Preis/Leistung kommt da so schnell keine ran ... es gibt inzwischen einen Nachfolger mit noch mal mehr Lichtleistung ...
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-872...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-80953



Ich glaube noch mehr wäre dann wirklich übertrieben. Werde mir nochmal ein wenig was dazu durchlesen aber denke das ist schon ein gutes Angebot. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Makke (25. August 2011)

bestimmt ... 

alles rund um die Trailtrophy sollten wir dort besprechen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533317


----------



## pauing (26. August 2011)

Moin, 

will vielleicht einer am Sonntag fahren?

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (26. August 2011)

Licht ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Licht...


----------



## kawa116 (26. August 2011)

Servus, ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach Licht. Da ich auch S.F.Â´s Meinung bin, werd ich wohl http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1cd990f6 hier zugreifen. HÃ¤tte noch jemand interesse? Evtl. lieÃe sich ja bei mehreren Teilen ein besserer Kurs erziehlen. Und da wir ja alle nicht so weit auseinander wohnen sollte dann auch die Verteilung nicht das Problem werden. 

*Tante-EDIT sagt:  Hab grad nen RÃ¼ckruf vom VerkÃ¤ufer bekommen. Ab zwei STK.  wÃ¼rde er 115,- â¬ inkl. Versand berechnen.*


Hat jemand Interesse?

GruÃ Flo


----------



## S.F. (26. August 2011)

Danke, bin gerade ausreichend versorgt.


----------



## kawa116 (26. August 2011)

Das bzgl. Deiner Meinung bezog sich darauf, dass Licht nur durch noch mehr Licht zu ersetzen ist. Und ich denke dass man nie genug Licht haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. August 2011)

zu viel Licht nimmt einer Nachttour doch den Reiz ... oder?
Der Ritt ins Unbekannte ist doch immer wieder was feines


----------



## S.F. (26. August 2011)

Dafür fahren wir ja auch im Halbdunkel noch ohne Licht und auf "Gefühl"


----------



## natureboy79 (26. August 2011)

wie siehts mit morgen nachmittag fauna aus?jemand dabei?


----------



## Makke (26. August 2011)

bin morgen Arbeiten ... also raus


----------



## Crewso (26. August 2011)

Hab letzten Samstag, auf meiner gemütlichen Hausrunde, mal ein wenig was aufgenommen. Nicht besonderes....und der erste Versuch mal nen Video zu basteln 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTBvqb0nLn0"]MTB Trails in Ratingen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elmono (26. August 2011)

Wann fährst du denn meist so, und wo aus Ratingen kommst du? Im Video sind nämlich auch Trails meiner Hausrunde, da könnte man sich ja mal zusammentun?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (26. August 2011)

Ich fahr eigentlich so oft es das Wetter zulässt. Normal so zwischen 18-19 Uhr in der Woche. Wohne in Ratingen Ost. Würde mich freuen wenn unsere zwei Mann Gruppe sich vergrößern würde. Wir überlegen am Sonntag mal nen Ründchen zu drehen. Genaueres kläre ich aber am Samstag ab. Dürfte vermutlich auf irgendwann Mittags hinauslaufen wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern gewittert


----------



## JaSon78 (26. August 2011)

Oder die Lamepn direkt hier über DE bestellen: http://www.magicshinelights.de/

Grüße
Jan


----------



## JaSon78 (26. August 2011)

Wir wollen übrigens Samstag ab 13.30 Uhr (Treffpunkt Blumenhändler an der Esso Tanke - Bergische Landstraße) ne 2-3 Stunden Tour fahren.
Wer dabei?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Prolux (27. August 2011)

wie sieht es aus mit der Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (27. August 2011)

nicht gut ... hab Spätschicht ...
Dienstag Vormittag?


----------



## pauing (27. August 2011)

Ich könnte am Dienstag ab 18:00Uhr.

Will einer morgen ein kleines Ründchen drehen. Es soll morgen nicht ganz so feucht werden


----------



## Makke (27. August 2011)

evt ab ca. 15:30 Uhr  ... vorher nicht, muss Arbeiten


----------



## pauing (27. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> evt ab ca. 15:30 Uhr  ... vorher nicht, muss Arbeiten



Wäre so um 17.00Uhr OK? Man könnte ja hier ein lokales Ründchen durch den Grafenberger Wald machen...wenn du morgen nach der Arbeit noch Lust hast, dann bitte melden


----------



## Makke (28. August 2011)

17:00 Uhr muss ich klären ... ist mir eigentlich zu spät


----------



## pauing (28. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr muss ich klären ... ist mir eigentlich zu spät



früher ginge bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (28. August 2011)

15:45 Rennbahn ... es sei denn , es regnet wie hulle


----------



## pauing (28. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> 15:45 Rennbahn ... es sei denn , es regnet wie hulle


super, dann bis gleich


----------



## JaSon78 (28. August 2011)

Wie siehts kommenden Dienstag mit ner abendlichen Runde mit Licht ab 19.00 Uhr in Glüder/Altenberg aus?
Alternativ sonst auch ab 20.30 Uhr in Düsseldorf.
Wer dabei?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. August 2011)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach Licht. Da ich auch S.F.´s Meinung bin, werd ich wohl http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1cd990f6 hier zugreifen. Hätte noch jemand interesse? Evtl. ließe sich ja bei mehreren Teilen ein besserer Kurs erziehlen. Und da wir ja alle nicht so weit auseinander wohnen sollte dann auch die Verteilung nicht das Problem werden.
> 
> *Tante-EDIT sagt:  Hab grad nen Rückruf vom Verkäufer bekommen. Ab zwei STK.  würde er 115,-  inkl. Versand berechnen.*
> 
> ...



Ich melde starkes Interesse an. Allerdings sollte es das Modell mit der neuen Streuscheibe sein. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -Wally- (29. August 2011)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich melde starkes Interesse an. Allerdings sollte es das Modell mit der neuen Streuscheibe sein.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Vorsicht! Soweit ich weiß hat das nun aktuelle Modell, welches seit kurzem ausgeliefert wird garkeine Streuscheibe mehr, also eine "Klarglasoptik".
Dadurch soll wohl den vielen Kritiken Rechnung getragen werden, dass das Teil zwar breit, aber eben nicht weit strahlt...

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Makke (29. August 2011)

also ... wie schaut es denn Morgen Vormittag aus?
09:30 Uhr am Rennbahnparkplatz ... kurze Tour bis ca. 12:30 Uhr ...


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2011)

Neee, 18:00 Standard-Dienstagabendrunde!


----------



## kawa116 (29. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Neee, 18:00 Standard-Dienstagabendrunde!



Wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2011)

Auf dem Prkplatz Ecke Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.

Wo wohnst du denn in Meerbusch?

Ich komme Dienstags von Ratingen aus der Firma und fahre anschliessend mit dem KFZ nach Bösinghoven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (29. August 2011)

Servus, den Parkplatz kenn ich. Da fahr ich auch immer los. Ich komm aus Büderich, aber ich fahr eh mit PKW. Danke. Dann werd ich wohl morgen auch da sein. Wie lang fahrt ihr meist? Hab nämlich noch kein Licht.

Obwohl. Is auch wurscht. Im zweifel seil ich mich früher ab. 

Muss dann nur heut abend noch mein Bike aus der Werkstatt holen. 

Dann sach ich mal bis morgen. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## kawa116 (29. August 2011)

Ach so, eins noch. Wie fahrt ihr denn so? Ich hab nen Hardtail. Und wenn ich mir eure Bilder so anschaue, mit Integralhelm und Ganzkörperprotektor...


----------



## Makke (29. August 2011)

die Schutzkleidung brauchen wir, weil wir nicht fahren könnnen 
Dienstags geht es immer recht gesittet zu ... soll halt ne entspannt/sportliche Feierabendrunde werden ...

In der Regel werden es 20 - 50km ... abhängig von Lust und Laune ...


----------



## kawa116 (29. August 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> die Schutzkleidung brauchen wir, weil wir nicht fahren könnnen



OK. Euren Unterhaltungen nach hatte ich sowas schon vermutet. Aber ich dachte, sei mal höflich, frag mal nach.  Dann bin ich bei euch ja genau richtig. 

Fahr am 11.9. nach Ö zum biken und muß noch ein paar km. in die Beine bekommen. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2011)

Genau! 
Hardtail ist ok! Ich fahre Dienstag mit nem XC Fully!
Ganzkörperkondom und Integralhelm bleiben zu Hause.
Dafür wird morgens unter der Dusche dann eher der Naßrasierer geschwungen


----------



## Makke (29. August 2011)

Stefan ... du bist so ekelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (29. August 2011)

Jetzt wird es mir zu intim. Ich muss für morgen absagen.


----------



## pauing (29. August 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Neee, 18:00 Standard-Dienstagabendrunde!



Da bin ich dabei. Ich komm aber diesmal mit dem Enduro


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2011)

Elmono, hab dich nich so 

Ingo, wenn Du meinst, dass Du damit schneller bist....


----------



## natureboy79 (30. August 2011)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich melde starkes Interesse an. Allerdings sollte es das Modell mit der neuen Streuscheibe sein.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



wäre für 115 euro auch dabei!schon bestellt?
dienstagsrunde dabei!


----------



## Makke (31. August 2011)

Der olle Thommy hat heute Geburtstag! Häääääääppy Bööösday!!!!!


----------



## Oigi (31. August 2011)

Juhu, zweiter...Alles erdenklich Gute wünsche ich dir, Tommy. Und immer genug Druck im Reifen...


----------



## -Wally- (31. August 2011)

Oh! Der Thommy begeht sein Wiegenfest? So alt sieht der doch noch garnicht aus?!

Thommy, in diesem Sinne auch ein heiteres Prost...ähh...Glückwunsch von mir! 


also  und Gruß,
Wally


----------



## Prolux (31. August 2011)

Thommy, von mir auch, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Asha'man (1. September 2011)

Heeeyy! DANKE! 

Ist schon komisch jetzt 25 zu sein...obwohl ich ja nur einen Tag älter bin, als gestern.


----------



## klasse08-15 (1. September 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Mach dir nichts draus, ich werd in diesem Monat 30 

Fährt heute Abend jemand? Evtl. mit der Unterbacher Gruppe?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. September 2011)

Thommy: Glückwunsch... "alter Sack" 

kann gerade leider nicht fahren! Bin auf "Droge" (Isocilin)


----------



## Prolux (1. September 2011)

ich schließe mich Stefan an, hab nen dicken Hals und bin für die Woche raus


----------



## Makke (1. September 2011)

wad los Stefan?
Hat sich Deine Zahnbaustelle entzündet?

... alles Rentner?


----------



## S.F. (1. September 2011)

Ja, leider!



Makke schrieb:


> wad los Stefan?
> Hat sich Deine Zahnbaustelle entzündet?
> 
> ... alles Rentner?



scheint so...


----------



## elmono (2. September 2011)

Aber Hauptsache die Beine schön rasiert. 

Gute Besserung noch mal!


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. September 2011)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach Licht. Da ich auch S.F.´s Meinung bin, werd ich wohl http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1cd990f6 hier zugreifen. Hätte noch jemand interesse? Evtl. ließe sich ja bei mehreren Teilen ein besserer Kurs erziehlen. Und da wir ja alle nicht so weit auseinander wohnen sollte dann auch die Verteilung nicht das Problem werden.
> 
> *Tante-EDIT sagt:  Hab grad nen Rückruf vom Verkäufer bekommen. Ab zwei STK.  würde er 115,-  inkl. Versand berechnen.*
> 
> ...



Danke nochmal für die Bestellung!!!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache die Beine schön rasiert.
> 
> Gute Besserung noch mal!



Danke! Ist leider nicht besser geworden... Zahnfleisch wurde heute Morgen wieder geöffnet um den Abszess abfliessen zu lassen...  nix mit biken am WE... da helfen auch die Beine nix....


----------



## Makke (2. September 2011)

tolle Scheizze ... sieh zu das das ausheilt ... Wodka soll auch gegen Entzündungen helfen 
Beneide Dich nicht gerade ... gute Besserung!!!

Ist hier jemand am WE aktiv?


----------



## Prolux (2. September 2011)

nee, muß Antibiotikum schlucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. September 2011)

ich auch ...  
auch Dir gute Besserung ... in zwei Wochen müssen alle fit sein!!!!


----------



## pauing (2. September 2011)

Manoman,

da müssen wir ja Karantäne für Ddorf ausrufen! Gute Besserung euch allen.

Ich darf morgen bei einem Umzug helfen und geh danach auf eine Feier in der alten Heimat. Ich befürchte, diese WE wird dat auch bei mir nichts mit dem Radeln und das bei dem Wetter

Grüße


----------



## S.F. (4. September 2011)

Wen das so weitergeht... ja, mit Elmono sind wir schon zu viert...


----------



## Makke (4. September 2011)

@Stefan ... das mit der Bremse müssen wir noch mal machen ... der Bremsgriff rauscht wieder bis zum Lenker durch ..  
Hätte gestern auf der Heimfahrt fast nen Inlineskater übern Haufen gefahren ...


----------



## pauing (5. September 2011)

Moin,
Wie ist der Ernst der Lage? Ist schon jemand wieder gesund? Ich würde morgen zur gewohnten Zeit fahren, wenn einer mit will, dann bitte melden! Cheers


----------



## Makke (5. September 2011)

ich denke ich bin dabei ... muss nur noch Akkus laden ...
Werde vermutlich mit dem Hardtail fahren ... das macht Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. September 2011)

Dienstagsrunde 18 Uhr Pp.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. September 2011)

dienstags dabei,auch wenn ich im moment eher zur mtb-luschen gruppe müsste.
gestern ging bei ebay ein 2010 votec v.sx mit lyric coil für schlappe 1580 euro weg.mit rock shox reverb usw.ich könnte mich nur in die fresse hauen,
und frog hats mir noch extra gemailt.shit!

habe jetzt im bikemarkt ein simplon elvox 2009 für 1000euros mit lyric coil im auge,und wenns meine rahmengröße ist,und der zustand gut ist,dann schlage ich zu.


----------



## Frog (5. September 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> dienstags dabei,auch wenn ich im moment eher zur mtb-luschen gruppe müsste.
> gestern ging bei ebay ein 2010 votec v.sx mit lyric coil für schlappe 1580 euro weg.mit rock shox reverb usw.ich könnte mich nur in die fresse hauen,
> und frog hats mir noch extra gemailt.shit!
> 
> habe jetzt im bikemarkt ein simplon elvox 2009 für 1000euros mit lyric coil im auge,und wenns meine rahmengröße ist,und der zustand gut ist,dann schlage ich zu.



noch schlimmer finde ich, dass ein neues SLAYER für unter 1700 (NP: 3290) weg ging.


----------



## Makke (5. September 2011)

das Simplaon finde ich nicht so toll ... der Sattelstützenversenkbereich ist stark eingeschränkt ...


----------



## pauing (5. September 2011)

Sauber, dann ist morgen ja richtig was los

@Natureboy: Bist du das Votec mal zur Probe gefahren? Der Sitzwinkel sieht ziemlich klein aus. Die Karre bockt vorne bestimmt, wenn man mal hochradeln muss Frag doch mal in den lokalen Bikeläden rum, wann bei denen die Preise purzeln. Normalerweise ist im November doch immer Ausverkauf und 30% auf ein aktuelles Modell sollten dann ja drin sein. Hab ich zumindest immer so gemacht. Manchmal habe ich mich auch geärgert, dass ich nicht bis zum Frühjahr gewartet habe, weil da gabs das eine oder andere Rad nochmal ne Spur günstiger


----------



## Makke (5. September 2011)

das Votec geht gut .... hoch und runter ... das Teil macht Laune!

Jetzt nach der Eurobike wird man so einige Schnapper finden ...


----------



## natureboy79 (5. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> das Simplaon finde ich nicht so toll ... der Sattelstützenversenkbereich ist stark eingeschränkt ...



kürzen geht wohl auch,oder?dat rohr mein ich.hab jetzt mal ein bißchen gegoogelt,kann über das simplon nichts schlechtes finden.


----------



## pauing (5. September 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> kürzen geht wohl auch,oder?dat rohr mein ich.hab jetzt mal ein bißchen gegoogelt,kann über das simplon nichts schlechtes finden.



Ich denke mal, das sollte kein problem sein, wenn man eine von den versenkbbaren Stützen nimmt. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem beim Enduro, weil da auch ein Knick im Sitzrohr ist.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. September 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das sollte kein problem sein, wenn man eine von den versenkbbaren Stützen nimmt. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem beim Enduro, weil da auch ein Knick im Sitzrohr ist.



äähm,gibts auch unversenkbare stützen?


----------



## Makke (5. September 2011)

er meint die, die wir alle schon haben ... also welche, die sich in sich selbst verkleinern ... 
Ich denke das Simplon an sich wird gut/sehr gut funktionieren .... ich mag es nur nicht Gefahr zu laufen, die Sattelstütze im Dämpfer einschlagen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (5. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> er meint die, die wir alle schon haben ... also welche, die sich in sich selbst verkleinern ...
> Ich denke das Simplon an sich wird gut/sehr gut funktionieren .... ich mag es nur nicht Gefahr zu laufen, die Sattelstütze im Dämpfer einschlagen zu lassen.



also kann man an dem simplon z.b keine rock shox reverb einbauen,oder was?
das problem mit der sattelstütze im dämpfer hatte ich übrigens auch schon
bei meinem norco.einmal gehüpft machte es KRAWUMM! und das teil hing am dämpfer.


----------



## Makke (5. September 2011)

ich kenne das Sattelstützenmaß vom Simplon nicht ... 30,9 und 31,6 sind die gängigsten Maße ... 
Frag den Verkäufer doch mal .... 

und hier noch nen Testbericht


----------



## Crewso (5. September 2011)

Wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen bzw. wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## S.F. (5. September 2011)

Norman: ist doch schon wieder eines drin ...


http://www.ebay.de/itm/VOTEC-V-SX-E...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item256721ccd6

Simplon Sattelstützen: 31,6


Makke: machen wa!


----------



## natureboy79 (5. September 2011)

@makke schon gelesen

@stefan schon gesehen

im bikemarkt gibts auch ein rocky mountain slayer,was sehr frisch aussieht.


----------



## pauing (5. September 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen bzw. wo wollt ihr fahren?



Auf dem Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.
Um 18.00Uhr. 
Wir fahren wahrscheinlich durch den Grafenberger Wald und etwas weiter. In der Regel fahren wir ca. 2h. Vielleicht braucht man schon etwas Licht zum Ende hin.


----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Hm, 18 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen. Eher 18:30.


----------



## pauing (6. September 2011)

Hi, ich bin leider raus. Ich muss heute was länger schaffen. VG


----------



## natureboy79 (6. September 2011)

sagen wir heute 18.30 uhr?wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. September 2011)

ich ... wenn der Regen aufhört/nachlässt.
Hier fängt es gerade sportlich an zu regnen ... bääääh ... und laut Radar braucht er einen Moment um durchzuziehen ..

-Wally- ... wad is mit Dir?


----------



## natureboy79 (6. September 2011)

hier düsseldorf-eller ist trocken,und bleibt trocken


----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Das Wetter sieht nun wirklich nicht einladend aus heute. Man muss sich ja nicht mutwillig die Bäume auf den Kopf fallen lassen  Ich werde dann eher inhouse Sport betreiben. Außer das Wetter ändert sich in der nächsten halben Stunde.


----------



## Makke (6. September 2011)

hier wird es auch immer feuchter ... um nicht nass zu sagen.
ich mach mich jetzt schick und radl los!


----------



## Prolux (6. September 2011)

fahre gleich, also 18 Uhr in den Wald. Pp18.30 Uhr.


----------



## -Wally- (6. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> -Wally- ... wad is mit Dir?



Sorry, hier regnet und stürmt es immer wieder und ich hab irgendwie 'nen müden Punkt...dat muss heute nicht, aber ich komme da gerne mal mit, aber net heut.
Viel Spaß euch, die fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Bei dem lausigen Wetter draußen mal ein sonniges Video 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28670033"]Sunshine Ride - Grafenberger Wald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Makke (6. September 2011)

Wetter war super! im Wald alles trocken und griffig und auf offenem Feld gabs ne dezente Abkühlung .... 3,5 Stunden sind wir knapp gefahren .... passt!

@-Wally- & Crewso ... ihr Schönwetterradler ... nene


----------



## Crewso (6. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @-Wally- & Crewso ... ihr Schönwetterradler ... nene


Ich bekenne mich schuldig  Mein Bike parkt ja nach wie vor in der Küche und das putzen ist so lästig


----------



## -Wally- (7. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Wetter war super! im Wald alles trocken und griffig und auf offenem Feld gabs ne dezente Abkühlung .... 3,5 Stunden sind wir knapp gefahren .... passt!
> 
> @-Wally- & Crewso ... ihr Schönwetterradler ... nene



Nööö....den Schlammfänger hatte ich dem Hardtail schon in die Gabel gebastelt, und auch die Trinkblase hatte ich schon aufgetaut, aber dann überkam mich diese Müdigkeit....brrr.....


----------



## natureboy79 (7. September 2011)

hat laune gemacht gestern.der herbst kann kommen!

@stefan der sattel ist echt geil,mein hintern tut kein bißchen weh,wie bei
früheren sätteln.
ich möchte dir auf jeden fall was dafür geben,willst du nicht das rauchen anfangen und ich schenk dir ne stange?


----------



## Schorschie (7. September 2011)

Ich glaub, ich muß mich bei Euch auch mal mit anschließen.

Fahr eigentlich min 1x pro Woche durch den G-Wald. Gerne auch Neandertal und um Solingen 

Komme aus Unterbach .....


Schön Grüße

Der Schorsch


----------



## Makke (7. September 2011)

na dann tu das mal ... !!!


----------



## pauing (7. September 2011)

verdammt und ich musste arebiten
fährt jemand am WE?


----------



## Frog (7. September 2011)

@normen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-C...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c1eac63dc

mal was anderes!


----------



## Makke (7. September 2011)

Bäääähhh ... ein von Scott entwickelt Fahrwerk ... 
Wenn da mal was mit dem Dämpfer ist, wirste arm wie ne Kirchenmaus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (7. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> BÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hhh ... ein von Scott entwickelt Fahrwerk ...
> Wenn da mal was mit dem DÃ¤mpfer ist, wirste arm wie ne Kirchenmaus ...



da haste recht.....Wartung wahrscheinlich > 200â¬. War ja auch nur so ein Hinweis....ich wÃ¼rde das Ding auch nicht kaufen...aber man weiÃ ja nie wo die Euronen mal landen werden. 
Beim Speci haste auch leider einen SpezialdÃ¤mpfer verbaut!


----------



## elmono (7. September 2011)

Ich bin nur mal das Jekyll gefahren, und das war schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Prolux (8. September 2011)

Wer möchte denn am Samstag eine Runde fahren, da das Wetter gut werden soll?
Ich und Ingo wollen fahren, so gegen Mittag oder frühen Nachmittag hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Makke (8. September 2011)

für ne kleine Runde bin ich evt zu haben (hab Nachtschicht) ... muss das aber noch klären.


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. September 2011)

Schorschie schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich muß mich bei Euch auch mal mit anschließen.
> 
> Fahr eigentlich min 1x pro Woche durch den G-Wald. Gerne auch Neandertal und um Solingen
> 
> ...



Ooh, noch ein Unterbacher! Schön, schön!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schorschie (9. September 2011)

Bin extra hierhergezogen, da es hier die schönsten Trails von Ddorf gibt .


----------



## Crewso (9. September 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn am Samstag eine Runde fahren, da das Wetter gut werden soll?
> Ich und Ingo wollen fahren, so gegen Mittag oder frühen Nachmittag hier in der Gegend.



Jenachdem wann genau und wo würde ich mir das mal überlegen


----------



## natureboy79 (9. September 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn am Samstag eine Runde fahren, da das Wetter gut werden soll?
> Ich und Ingo wollen fahren, so gegen Mittag oder frühen Nachmittag hier in der Gegend.



ich würde gerne,könnte aber erst gegen späten nachmittag,ist wohl zu spät...sonntag?


----------



## pauing (9. September 2011)

Morgen dann 14:00Uhr 
Auf dem Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (10. September 2011)

werde evtl. auch dazu kommen....evtl. fahr ich aber schon etwas früher mit Reinhard los.


----------



## Makke (10. September 2011)

ich werde wenn dann recht kurzfristig dabei sein ... hab hier zu Hause noch ein paar wichtige Sachen zu erledigen ...


----------



## Crewso (10. September 2011)

Wenn ihr gegen eine bergauf schiebende Schnecke nichts einzuwenden habt werde ich mich auch um 14 Uhr einfinden


----------



## pauing (10. September 2011)

Crewso schrieb:


> Wenn ihr gegen eine bergauf schiebende Schnecke nichts einzuwenden habt werde ich mich auch um 14 Uhr einfinden



Moin Crewso, das wird eine ganz lockere Runde. Danny und Ich sind auch nicht die schnellsten Schnecken sind willkommen


----------



## Crewso (10. September 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Also bis gleich


----------



## Makke (10. September 2011)

... beneide Euch!
... ich geh mir jetzt aus Frust ein Eis holen ... min 5 Kugeln + Sahne + Schokkosauce ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (10. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ... beneide Euch!
> ... ich geh mir jetzt aus Frust ein Eis holen ... min 5 Kugeln + Sahne + Schokkosauce ....



Ich hatte heute während der Tour auch Heißhunger auf Eis. Leider gab es keine Eisdiele auf der Tour. Das müsste man mal einbauen Schade, dass du nicht mit konntest. War eine schöne Runde. Aber der nächste Termin für Dienstag steht schon wieder


----------



## Prolux (10. September 2011)

Schöne Tour heute gefahren. Anke ist heute super mitgefahren.   
Die Anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Makke (10. September 2011)

Dienstag werde ich nicht dabei sein ... da Mittwoch früh ja der Abflug in die Schweiz ist ....


----------



## Crewso (10. September 2011)

Die Tour war echt super!  Allerdings bin ich jetzt des Todes nahe und werde bis Montag morgen nicht mehr von diesem Sofa weichen  Aber die 4,5 Stunden ausfahrt haben sich echt gelohnt. Danke Euch!


----------



## tdn8 (11. September 2011)

Wuhu, ich hab 3h durchgehalten!!!  Hat Spaß gemacht, nu' hab ich aber 'nen Bisserl Muskelkater, komisch... 
Und Danke an Danny, die Kabel warn's schuld!


----------



## Makke (11. September 2011)

ich bin stolz auf Dich ... !
Ich überlege gerade auch noch ne Rund zu drehen, das Wetter ist zwar nicht optimal ... aber für ein paar K-Meter wird es schon reichen.


----------



## Eisbäcker (11. September 2011)

Hi,
war ne schöne Runde
Ich denke Lenzerheide geht klar, falls die Anmeldung noch klappt.


----------



## elmono (11. September 2011)

Zur Not kannst du dich auch noch vor Ort nachmelden.

Ich fahr bis dahin nicht mehr bei so Wetter. Das Rad ist gerade so schön sauber und und geserviced.


----------



## Makke (11. September 2011)

@Eisbäcker und Jan,

schön das ihr auch dabei seid!

wichtig für TT-Nachzügler:

" ... WICHTIGER Hinweis für alle Teilnehmer/-innen mit den Teilnehmernummern TTLenz_60 und aufwärts: Wir haben die letzten aktuellen Einzahlungsbestätigungen heute verschickt. Wer allerdings bis heute seine Überweisung noch nicht getätigt hat, sollte diese jetzt NICHT mehr auf den Weg bringen, sondern sein Startgeld in BAR vor Ort zahlen!! Anderenfalls kann es passieren, dass die Überweisung noch nicht auf dem Veranstalterkonto gutgeschrieben ist, wenn Ihr Eure Startunterlagen abholt. Bitte sendet uns eine kurze Mail, wenn Ihr Euer Startgeld vor Ort entrichten wollt. Danke! ..."


----------



## pauing (11. September 2011)

@Eisbäcker Super, dass du dabei bist. Ich habe mal nach den GPS-Daten vom Vinschgau geschaut. Leider habe ich die nicht mehr. Irgendwie habe ich nur Fotos gefunden. Ich kann aber einen der anderen fragen, ob er mir die schnell schicken kann. Brauchst du die bis zum WE? Ansonsten kannst du dir die Daten auch bei dem Bikeshop in Latsch holen. Die haben alles da und können dir auch sagen, was für deine Ansprüche das beste wäre.

@Anke Hast dich tapfer geschlagen! Super Leistung für den Wiedereinstieg! Das waren ja schon ein paar Meter. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie gerädert ich vor 2 Monaten war, als ich das erste mal mit Stefan unterwegs war

@Makke Schade, ich habe heute Nachmittag nicht ins Forum geschaut. Ich hätte heute auch noch ein paar Meter vertragen. Naja, so hatte ich Zeit für einen kleinen Service. Neue Bremsbeläge taten mal Not. Und ein breiterer Lenker ist auch dran Die TT kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. September 2011)

bin noch am Kämpfen was für Reifen für die TT Sinn machen ... ich denke die Bontrager bleiben drauf und ich packe noch eine DH-Pelle (Onza IBEX) ein, fals es doch feucht(er) wird ....


----------



## natureboy79 (11. September 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> @Eisbäcker Super, dass du dabei bist. Ich habe mal nach den GPS-Daten vom Vinschgau geschaut. Leider habe ich die nicht mehr. Irgendwie habe ich nur Fotos gefunden. Ich kann aber einen der anderen fragen, ob er mir die schnell schicken kann. Brauchst du die bis zum WE? Ansonsten kannst du dir die Daten auch bei dem Bikeshop in Latsch holen. Die haben alles da und können dir auch sagen, was für deine Ansprüche das beste wäre.
> 
> @Anke Hast dich tapfer geschlagen! Super Leistung für den Wiedereinstieg! Das waren ja schon ein paar Meter. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie gerädert ich vor 2 Monaten war, als ich das erste mal mit Stefan unterwegs war
> 
> @Makke Schade, ich habe heute Nachmittag nicht ins Forum geschaut. Ich hätte heute auch noch ein paar Meter vertragen. Naja, so hatte ich Zeit für einen kleinen Service. Neue Bremsbeläge taten mal Not. Und ein breiterer Lenker ist auch dran Die TT kann kommen



@eisbäcker wenn du nach touren und trails im vinschgau suchst,ich habe hier ein super tour-und trail buch mit 15 touren drin,selbst getestet und super beschrieben.kann ich dir gerne ausleihen.oder aber :vinschgaubike.de


----------



## Prolux (11. September 2011)

@ Makke,
wat ist denn mit dem Fahrrad-Träger?


----------



## Eisbäcker (11. September 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> @eisbäcker wenn du nach touren und trails im vinschgau suchst,ich habe hier ein super tour-und trail buch mit 15 touren drin,selbst getestet und super beschrieben.kann ich dir gerne ausleihen.oder aber :vinschgaubike.de




Das Buch wäre cool. Vielleicht schaffe ich es am dienstag abend, könntest du das mitbringen? falls du kommst...

@ Ingo: Gps Tracks wären natürlich auch cool. Vielleicht schaffst du es  ja noch bis zum we.
Ich werde auf jedenfall DH reifen einpacken, wenn nicht das ganze rad


----------



## Makke (11. September 2011)

@Danny ... brauchen wir nicht, die Anhängerkupplung ist nicht verbaut, da der Kabelsatz nicht verfügbar ist 
Thomas hat ne andere Lösung ...

@Eisbäcker ... ich hab auch noch ein paar GPS-Tracks fürs Vinschgau


----------



## pauing (11. September 2011)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Das Buch wäre cool. Vielleicht schaffe ich es am dienstag abend, könntest du das mitbringen? falls du kommst...
> 
> @ Ingo: Gps Tracks wären natürlich auch cool. Vielleicht schaffst du es  ja noch bis zum we.
> Ich werde auf jedenfall DH reifen einpacken, wenn nicht das ganze rad



Ok, ich habe die Kollegen mal angeschrieben. Ich denke, dass die mir die Touren bis zum WE geben. Wir haben damals die Touren von unserer Pension bekommen. In dem Bikeshop bekommt man auch super Infos. Hier ist mal die Seite von denen: http://www.bikereldorado.com/index.php
Die sind alle super nett und hilfsbereit. Es lohnt sich auch eine der Gondeltouren mitzumachen, da man da reichlich Höhenmeter spart


----------



## Makke (12. September 2011)

gäääähn + kaffeeschlürf
Hätte da ne Idee für eine "Tour" im Vinschgau ... die wür nächstes Jahr vor/nach der Trailtrophy mal testen können:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=epvoxkmmbhwgohqs


----------



## jokomen (12. September 2011)

Ohne einheimischen Guido wirste da aber Probleme haben. Die Gondel nach St.Martin hoch nimmt leider sonst keinen Touri-Biker mit.  Ne Möglichkeit gesteht noch im örtlich angebotenen Shuttle (Infos im/am Bikeshop). Funktioniert nach telefonischer Absprache. Lohnt aber auch nur mit mehreren, da Kosten 60-80 .


----------



## elmono (12. September 2011)

Die Nummer vom Beppi wird der Makke sicher haben. 

Pennt eigentlich sonst noch wer in der Jugendherberge? Im Kurhaus haben Jannik und ich keinen Platz mehr gekriegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. September 2011)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ohne einheimischen Guido wirste da aber Probleme haben. Die Gondel nach St.Martin hoch nimmt leider sonst keinen Touri-Biker mit.  Ne Möglichkeit gesteht noch im örtlich angebotenen Shuttle (Infos im/am Bikeshop). Funktioniert nach telefonischer Absprache. Lohnt aber auch nur mit mehreren, da Kosten 60-80 .



Hi Jürgen,

die 60-80 bezahlen aber nur Biker die max. 150mm Federweg haben. Dadrüber wirds billiger.

Spass...war im Juni für uns billiger...vieleicht lags auch an der Personenzahl (14).

Bin  ab dem 14.9. auch wieder in Latsch.

VG
Olli


----------



## S.F. (12. September 2011)

Oli, da hättste ja auch mit in die Schweiz kommen können... 

Makke, die paar Höhenmeter nach St. Martin treten wir doch schnell noch hoch!!!
Sonst rockt und der Peppi wieder durch die Gegend!
Jürgen, im Moment werden soweit ich weiss gar keine Biker mehr mitgenommen! Selbst mit Guide.

Anke back in the Game!


----------



## Frog (12. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Oli, da hättste ja auch mit in die Schweiz kommen können...
> 
> Makke, die paar Höhenmeter nach St. Martin treten wir doch schnell noch hoch!!!
> Sonst rockt und der Peppi wieder durch die Gegend!
> ...



@S.F.: die TT liegt aber genau in der Woche in der wir gebucht haben...sonst wäre ich evtl. dazu gestossen.


----------



## Makke (12. September 2011)

@Stefan .. jepp ... die paar Höhenmeter erschrecken doch keinen mehr 

... und Peppi ... der fährt Dich für eine Hand (evt auch zwei Hände) voll $ an`s Ende der Welt 

@Olli ... dann empfehle ich die Tour hier, ist ein super Einstieg ... Bilder dazu gibbet auf unsere HP


----------



## natureboy79 (12. September 2011)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Das Buch wäre cool. Vielleicht schaffe ich es am dienstag abend, könntest du das mitbringen? falls du kommst...
> 
> @ Ingo: Gps Tracks wären natürlich auch cool. Vielleicht schaffst du es  ja noch bis zum we.
> Ich werde auf jedenfall DH reifen einpacken, wenn nicht das ganze rad



denke werde kommen,und bringe es mit.das buch ist echt genial.


----------



## pauing (13. September 2011)

Mit dem Peppi sind wir auch immer gefahren. Ist ein lustiger Typ Und die gesparten Höhenmeter waren immer Gold wert! Ich bin ja nicht so der Freund des studenlangen Hochkletterns Die Wandersteige am Nordhang und Südhang waren alle super. 

Will heute einer um 18:00Uhr eine Runde durch die Düsseldorfer Wälder drehen? Ich müsste meine Bremsbeläge nochmal einfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (13. September 2011)

ja sicher, 18 Uhr Pp.


----------



## Eisbäcker (13. September 2011)

Hi,

ich würde gerne kommen. Da ich am Samstag aber schön meinen Umwerfer geschrottet hab und jetzt erst Ersatz da ist. Könnte es knap werden. Ich fang jetzt an und wenn ich bis 16 Uhr mit dem großen Service feddig bin. Komm ich mit... 
Gruß


----------



## pauing (13. September 2011)

Hi, ich schaff es heute leider doch nicht zu fahren


----------



## natureboy79 (13. September 2011)

fällt dir aber früh ein...hüstel...was ist mit dir.danny?ich sitz hier schon angezogen.


----------



## Eisbäcker (13. September 2011)

sorry, bin raus. Beim großen Service macht man mehr kaputt als heil ...


----------



## natureboy79 (13. September 2011)

so ihr süßen,ich war jetzt um 18.00 uhr da,beim nächsten mal bitte absagen,wenn ihr nicht kommt,DANNY?wir sollten auch mal die telenummern austauschen.
trotzdem viel spaß in der gelenzten Heide!


----------



## pauing (13. September 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> fällt dir aber früh ein...hüstel...was ist mit dir.danny?ich sitz hier schon angezogen.



sorry, war heute etwas stressig...da habe ich es nicht eher geschafft abzusagen. von danny hatte ich die nummer. den konnte ich noch anrufen...


----------



## -Wally- (13. September 2011)

Puuh Jungs...dann wünsche ich euch allen mal ne gute Reise 'gen Lenzerheide!
Soll zum Ende der Woche dort wohl richtig kühl werden, aber ansonsten wohl ganz okay...und kommt alle heil wieder.

Wäre auch gern dabei, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben. Hier am Gardasee isses dafür momentan fast schon zu heiß um ausufernde Outdooraktivitäten zu betreiben...

Grüße aus bella Italia in die Heimat!


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2011)

Ssssso!!! Wieder zurück!!!

Das war ne richtige 3Seasons Trailtrophy!

Mittwoch bis Freitag Sonne satt und Sonnenbrand, Samstag die erste Session noch schön im Trockenen gefahren und die Nachtsession dann schon im Regen. Sonntag dann nur eine Sektion im Regen und gestern sogar zwei Sektionen für alle Spielkinder im Schnee!!!

Danke an alle die dabei waren! Ich hatte zum Schluss zwar kalte Füße, aber sehr viel Spaß, die Mädels und Jungs auf die Trails zu schicken!


----------



## Oigi (20. September 2011)

Schön, dass ihr wieder alle gesund und glücklich zurück seid. 

Sind die Fotos schon online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (20. September 2011)

Schön, dass ihr den Montag auch noch gut überstanden habt. 
Ich konnte so wenigstens eine (schlimmere) Erkältung vermeiden und Abends noch mit dem Nachwuchs Laufrad fahren.

Würde mich auch sehr über die Bilder von Makke vom Freitag freuen.


----------



## Makke (20. September 2011)

bin nun auch zurück aus dem Winterwald 

@Jan ... im Tausch gegen den GPS-Track können wür drüber reden ...

... werde morgen die Bilder aufbereiten und online stellen ... heute wird das nichts mehr.

Auf der Fäisbuckseite der Trailtrophy gibt es schon ein paar Bilder


----------



## tdn8 (20. September 2011)

willkommen zuhause! sieht schön... KALT aus!!!


----------



## -Wally- (20. September 2011)

Wow! Die Bilder sind krass! Das ist ja beim zweiten schon etwas mehr als nur "angezuckerte Landschaft".
Aber schön, dass Ihr es heil und gesund überstanden habt, ich freue mich ja schon auf ein paar dolle Geschichten....hier, runde 140 km südöstlich von Lenzerheide ist aber immer noch bestes Poolwetter, aber in Anbetracht an die Wetterlage fällt der Ötztaltrip Ende dieser Woche auch aus, da hats auch schon geschneit... naja...kann man bald die Bretter und Latten wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## Makke (20. September 2011)

30cm Neuschnee


----------



## S.F. (21. September 2011)

Das sind nicht 30 Zentimeter, nie im Leben kleiner Biker.....


----------



## Makke (21. September 2011)

... halt 29,5


----------



## Asha'man (21. September 2011)

Welcome Back! Bin gespannt auf Fotos, Video und Berichte.


----------



## fntms (21. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe den Urlaub ohne Urlaub mal genutzt um mich wieder auf meinen Freerider zu schwingen und ein bischen zu filmen. Na, wer kennt den Trail nicht? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaI8nDg64d8"]Rinne Freeride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. September 2011)

Nett!


----------



## Makke (21. September 2011)

Trailtrophyvideo: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEg1ELkRtzQ"]Trailtrophy powered by Transalpes - Lenzerheide 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und erste Bilder sind auf der Fun-Riders HP!


----------



## Prolux (22. September 2011)

super Bilder, Makke  auf der Fun- Riders Seite http://www.fun-riders.org

Das Video ist auch super!


----------



## Elfchen (22. September 2011)

super schöne Pics!


----------



## Asha'man (22. September 2011)

Schliesse mich an! Tolle Fotos!


----------



## Oigi (22. September 2011)

Fast alle Teilnehmer im Video haben ein Lächeln im Gesicht...so muss das sein. 
Aber bei soviel Schnee sieht man doch den Trail gar nicht mehr...dit is doch u.U. gefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. September 2011)

nicht gefährlich ... reizvoll


----------



## Juppidoo (22. September 2011)

Supercool, die Bilder und das Video und die ganze Veranstaltung


----------



## Makke (22. September 2011)

die restlichen Bilder sind jetzt auch online!!!


----------



## Makke (22. September 2011)

fährt jemand morgen ne Runde?


----------



## Prolux (23. September 2011)

wann wolltest Du denn fahren und womit ?


----------



## S.F. (23. September 2011)

Ich werde am Samstag so kurz nach vier in den GraWa fahren.


----------



## Prolux (23. September 2011)

@S.F.,
fährst Du mit`m Auto. Würde mitkommen wollen.


----------



## S.F. (23. September 2011)

Weiss ich noch nicht!


----------



## Asha'man (23. September 2011)

Ich werd wohl heute mal ein lokales Ründchen mit dem Hardtail drehen. Mehr ist zeitlich leider nicht drin.


----------



## Makke (23. September 2011)

... ich werd mich jetzt anziehen und ne Runde drehen ... 
Morgen ist zeitlich eher unglücklich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2011)

hey!willkommen zurück.hammer der viele schnee.


----------



## pauing (23. September 2011)

Super Fotos Makke! Das war ein lustiger Trip


----------



## Eisbäcker (24. September 2011)

hi, sind auch zurück. war definitiv ne geile nummer. werd ich mir für nächstes jahr auf die tapete schreiben.


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2011)

Hey Rigo! Wie war´s im Vinschgau? Besseres Wetter? 1er und 4er gefahren?


----------



## Eisbäcker (25. September 2011)

wir waren leider nicht mehr Im Vinschgau. aber es war trotzdem noch sehr schön.
ich fahr jetzt, trotz sehr großen kater, ne runde im  ruhrtal
was geht denn nåchste woche ??dienstag?
@makke: hast du nicht auch tagsüber zeit?


----------



## Makke (25. September 2011)

hin und wieder ja ... aber diese Woche ist unglücklich, da hab ich schon alles verplant


----------



## S.F. (26. September 2011)

Kinners, richtet euch mal für einen Dienstagabendride! 18:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee

LICHT nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Makke (26. September 2011)

jepp ... bin dabei ... !!!


----------



## pauing (26. September 2011)

Moin, ich fahr ab morgen für ein paar Tage nach Bayern. Leider ohne Velo Ab Oktober bin ich wieder dabei. VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (26. September 2011)

Ach ja.... bevor ich´s vergesse...

Dienstag XC Bike!


----------



## Makke (26. September 2011)

Bääääh ... ich fahre 170/0 mit 1x9  ... ist gut für`s Ego 

P.S. ... Leute mit rasierten Beinen zahlen das Bier ... !!!


----------



## Prolux (26. September 2011)

ich komme mit dem Kona und behaarten Beinen  oder soll ich das HT nehmen


----------



## S.F. (26. September 2011)

HT geht auch! Könnte ich ggf. auch fahren.
Hm makke, da hab ich ja fast schon keine Chance... aber da fällt mir ein, das ich mir die Kosten mit dem Kollegen teilen kann


----------



## Makke (26. September 2011)

dann passt das ja!


----------



## S.F. (28. September 2011)

50% Ausfall bzw Abwanderungsquote... 
Trotzdem ne schöne Tour!!!

Makke, sorry dass wir euch verloren haben, ihr müßt oberhalb der Bank rechts auf die falsche Abfahrt abgebogen sein!

Danny, was macht der Finger???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (28. September 2011)

auch wenn ich einer der abgänge war, so möchte ich doch nochmal meinen dank für die freundliche führung durch den wald ausdrücken


----------



## Prolux (28. September 2011)

Der Daumen ist dick geschwollen, kann ihn aber unter Schmerzen bewegen.
Also nix gebrochen, muß halt ein paar Tage langsam machen.


----------



## S.F. (28. September 2011)

Na hoffentlich wird das ganz schnell wieder besser!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (28. September 2011)

hallöchen!wollte mal fragen wie es hier mit einer herbsttour aussieht,hab da mal von danny und makke was läuten hören?


----------



## Asha'man (29. September 2011)

@SF: So haben wir es gemacht...sind rechts abgebogen.  Und da dort niemand war...nach Hause.
@Prolux: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Makke (29. September 2011)

der Stefan ist uns noch ne Eifeltour schuldig!!!!! *mitdemFingeraufStefanzeigt*


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> der Stefan ist uns noch ne Eifeltour schuldig!!!!! *mitdemFingeraufStefanzeigt*



*träller* machen wir ne Herrentour an die schöne Ahr, trinken wir Burgunder nur, das ist sonnenklar... *


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

Machen wir ne Eifel -TT daraus!?

Mit Sonderwertung bei der Winzergenossenschaft Mayschoss....


----------



## romka (29. September 2011)

kann man sich zu der eifeltour hinzu gesellen?


----------



## elmono (29. September 2011)

Ich wär dabei. So lange noch kein Schnee liegt, weil dann pack ich die Tourenski ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (29. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Machen wir ne Eifel -TT daraus!?
> 
> Mit Sonderwertung bei der Winzergenossenschaft Mayschoss....



naklar!und danach dann den steinerberg runter!der mit den wenigsten stürzen
gewinnt!


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

romka schrieb:


> kann man sich zu der eifeltour hinzu gesellen?



Der "harte Kern" hat natürlich Vorrang! 
Möchte die Tour zum einen nicht mit einer zu großen Gruppe bestreiten und zum anderen vermeiden, dass Du plötzlich alleine in der Eifel stehst weil die Gruppe "plötzlich weg" ist, 

Stell Dich doch mal vor und fahre mit uns ne Tour hier in der Umgebung.
Dann kann ich das besser einschätzen und wir können uns mal "beschnuppern"


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei. So lange noch kein Schnee liegt, weil dann pack ich die Tourenski ein.



Klapp die Ski zusammen und steck sie in den Rucksack! Dann bist Du gerüstet...


----------



## H-P (29. September 2011)

Hallo, Eifel/Ahr wäre ich eventuell auch gerne dabei ...habt ihr schon einen Termin im Auge.


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

uiiii, werden ja immer mehr!


----------



## Makke (29. September 2011)

jaja ... ich ich auch noch!


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

Auch Du mein Sohn!


----------



## Eisbäcker (29. September 2011)

Dann sag doch mal einer nen Tag! 
Ne Herrentour, an die schöne Ahr, hört sich doch ganz witzig an


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2011)

Gemach Kinder Gemach! 
Ganz so schnell ist der alte Mann ja nu auch wieder nicht! 
Muss erst mal sehen, was der Oktober so an Überraschungen bereit hält!

Ich sag schon frühzeitig Bescheid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (29. September 2011)

na, na!!
will da wieder jemand auf den ersten Schnee warten


----------



## Makke (29. September 2011)

.... ne der Stefan bekommt gerade kalte Füße ... 
und dafür braucht er keinen Schnee ...


----------



## Prolux (29. September 2011)

Ich möchte auch, wenn der alte Mann den älteren Mann mitnimmt.


----------



## kawa116 (30. September 2011)

Servus, welche Hardware-Vorraussetzungen wären denn für die Tour gegeben? Wäre ich mit meinem Hardtail raus? 

Gruß Flo


----------



## S.F. (30. September 2011)

Jetzt muss ich euch hier mal leicht bremsen!
Das ist normalerweise ne private Enduro Tour!
Hardtail geht gar nicht!

Warum, könnt ihr euch hier ansehen:
www.fun-riders.org und http://fun-riders.org/images/2007/2007_05_eifel/index.html

Ich habe im Moment ehrlich gesagt den Kopf nicht frei, um das zu planen!
Mein Onkel ist ins Pflegeheim gekommen und seine Wohnung muss aufgelöst werden und auch sonst steht gerade ziemlich viel Arbeit an!

Ich plane da eher eine schöne Winter-Tour bei gutem Wetter als das jetzt noch im Oktober übers Knie zu brechen und werde dazu wohl per PN einladen, sonst wird mir die Gruppe viel zu groß!


----------



## Prolux (30. September 2011)

steht für das lange Wochenende eine Tour an, oder ein Enduroride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (30. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich euch hier mal leicht bremsen!
> Das ist normalerweise ne private Enduro Tour!
> Hardtail geht gar nicht!
> 
> ...



und die Stelle ist auch auf dem Trail.Singletrail Skala S4 Sample Picture


----------



## H-P (30. September 2011)

@ Jochen, ups...wie geht´s denn da weiter, hat man etwas Auslauf, oder gehts da scharf links.


----------



## Makke (30. September 2011)

keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Airhaenz (30. September 2011)

H-P schrieb:


> @ Jochen, ups...wie geht´s denn da weiter, hat man etwas Auslauf, oder gehts da scharf links.



Ne scharfe Kurve kommt nicht. Der Trail ist aber eng und auch nicht wirklich gerade. Es sollen schon Leute an dem "Geländer" hängen geblieben sein.
Die Treppe ist aber die einzige krassere Stelle in dem Trail..eine andere ist noch nen bissel tricky aber nicht so Riskant.
Hatten eben einfach Bock mal was schockiges zu posten Auch unsere Heimat rockt


----------



## Makke (30. September 2011)

wir hatten bei der letzten Tour (vor 4 Jahren) schon überlegt, ob man das fahren kann ... jetzt wissen wir es


----------



## Elfchen (30. September 2011)

Steht am Montag was schönes an?


----------



## S.F. (30. September 2011)

Jochen???? Wiiiiiiiieeeee jetzt Deine Heimat????? Das ist meine Heimat????
*verwirrtguck*

Elfchen, Elmono wollte nach Glüder. 
Ich weiss noch nicht so recht..


----------



## Airhaenz (30. September 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jochen???? Wiiiiiiiieeeee jetzt Deine Heimat????? Das ist meine Heimat????
> *verwirrtguck*



Wo ein Trail ist, ist meine Heimat


----------



## S.F. (1. Oktober 2011)

gut gesprochen!!!
Neee, das ist nur ein paar km von meinen alten Herrschaften entfernt!
Respekt! Ich hab die Treppe für nicht fahrbar gehalten. Hatte immer angst, entweder im Geländer oder den Büschen am Ende der Treppe hängen zu bleiben.

Aber ich sehe auch dass der Eisenpfosten rechts unten am Ende der Treppe nicht mehr existiert. Der Stand am Ende der Treppe immer so bedrohlich im Weg...


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt zu der Stelle eine kleine Anekdote, die ich spätestens beim XMAS Bierchen mal erzähle. War mir nämlich auch nicht soo sicher ob man das fahren kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das ist schon sacksteil... ich habe die Stelle schon ein paarmal angefahren, aber immer verweigert


----------



## elmono (1. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt habt ihr mich heiss gemacht


----------



## Makke (1. Oktober 2011)

das ist die besagte Treppe noch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive:












... und ich glaube, mit dem Prinzip der gegenseitigen Sicherung, kann/sollte man das mal versuchen ...


----------



## Asha'man (2. Oktober 2011)

@SF: Nicht vergessen mich einzuladen.  Da will ick och mit.  Klingt nach Fahrgemeinschaft mit Lieblingsmarkus. 

Die Treppe da ... ist doch easy.  Ich werde evtl. morgen vormittags mal zu den 7 Hügeln mit dem Hardtail. Falls jemand Bock hat, melden!


----------



## Elfchen (2. Oktober 2011)

@SF: oh das böse G Wort...vor Glüder hab ich Angst


----------



## Frog (2. Oktober 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen in Glüder oder Altenberg?

Werde morgen auf alle Fälle fahren!

VG
Olli


----------



## -Wally- (2. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwo im Bereich Altenberg, Glüder oder auch dazwischen werde ich morgen auch unterwegs sein, allerdings fahre ich mit meinem Mädel, wird daher alles etwas ruhiger und langsamer...


----------



## S.F. (3. Oktober 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @SF: Nicht vergessen mich einzuladen.  Da will ick och mit.  Klingt nach Fahrgemeinschaft mit Lieblingsmarkus.
> 
> Die Treppe da ... ist doch easy.  Ich werde evtl. morgen vormittags mal zu den 7 Hügeln mit dem Hardtail. Falls jemand Bock hat, melden!



Tz, wer da so alles mit will.... 
Schnaub! Nicht quatschen, beweisen! 




Elfchen schrieb:


> @SF: oh das böse G Wort...vor Glüder hab ich Angst


----------



## Asha'man (3. Oktober 2011)

Hehe....diesmal komme ich wirklich mit.  Ausser ihr fahrt an nem Termin, wo irgendwas unverschiebbares ansteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (3. Oktober 2011)

moin!ich war dieses wochenende in holland(zeeland) und wir haben am strand übernachtet,war ja der wärmste oktoberanfang seit immer.
mein mountainbike hatte ich extra zuhause gelassen,ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr sehen
aber als ich dann morgens verkatert aufwachte,was sah ich?nana?
hunderte von mountainbikern,ausgestattet mit helm und fully,die einen 50km
strandmarathon fuhren.das heißt ca.200m fahren,um dann wieder abzusteigen,und sein bike durch die wellenbrecher zu tragen.ich sage euch,ein bild für die götter!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989893
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989892


----------



## Makke (4. Oktober 2011)

... die Spinnen ... die Holländer!!!


----------



## S.F. (4. Oktober 2011)

Yep!
Ich bin leider für heute Abend raus! 
Muss wieder einmal nach Essen!


----------



## Prolux (4. Oktober 2011)

Helm gestern getestet, Belüftung super, Passform super, im Großen und Ganzen Super


----------



## S.F. (4. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Helm gestern getestet, Belüftung super, Passform super, im Großen und Ganzen Super



 da freu ich mich!!!


----------



## pauing (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. Nächste Woche Dienstag bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (4. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Helm gestern getestet, Belüftung super, Passform super, im Großen und Ganzen Super



Yo Prolux,

was haste den jetzt fürn Mützchen? War der Fox doch nicht so gut? 
Ich denke bei mir wirds nach dem Winter ein Speci Vice werden, mal gucken...bei mir muss endlich mal was neues her...

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Hier im Forum gabs schon öfter mal den Tip, den zugesifften Helm in einen Rucksack oder ähnliches zu packen und damit dann in die Waschmaschine zu geben. (okay...Schleudern würde ich mal weg lassen...man weiß ja nie!)
Hat einer von Euch damit Erfahrungen? Die Polster wasche ich zwar auch regelmäßig, aber den ganzen Helm hatte ich höchstens mal für nen Nachmittag eingelegt...

Gruß,
Wally


----------



## Prolux (4. Oktober 2011)

Speci Tactic, etwas günstiger als der Vice. Ich wasche meinen Helm per Hand mit Shampoo und Bürste.


----------



## Makke (4. Oktober 2011)

... ich mit reinem Felsquellwasser von meinem Kopf 
Geh jetzt km-Schruppen ....


----------



## S.F. (4. Oktober 2011)

beide Methoden haben was für sich


----------



## Makke (6. Oktober 2011)

noch ein Nachtrag aus der Lenzerheide (Danke Anke!)


----------



## Prolux (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## S.F. (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke Anke!!!! 
Das is ja mal cool!

Nur der Fahrer...... the clone wars....


----------



## tdn8 (7. Oktober 2011)

Gern geschehen, wozu hat man denn Fotografen im Freundeskreis!


----------



## Asha'man (7. Oktober 2011)

Echt cool!  Ich will auch sowas.


----------



## Makke (7. Oktober 2011)

dann müssen wir so einen Trail fahren und Bilder machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Oktober 2011)

ganz viele S.F.s das sieht klasse aus! Ich will da auch noch mal bei so einem Wetterchen hin!


----------



## S.F. (7. Oktober 2011)

Yesssss!!!! 

Aber da lässt es sicher auch ganz hervorragend boarden!


----------



## pauing (7. Oktober 2011)

Apropos Boarden.. Hättet ihr mal Lust auf einen Dienstagstreff in der Skihalle Könnte auch Spaß machen


----------



## pauing (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal geguckt: 25EUR ab 18.00Uhr. So nen altes Schneebrett habe ich hier auf jeden Fall noch rumliegen.


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Oktober 2011)

...wäre dabei!habe auch vielleicht vor,im dezember eine woche zu boarden.dachte so an arlberg.


----------



## -Wally- (8. Oktober 2011)

Beim Dienstagstreff in der Skihalle wäre ich auch mit dabei...Makke...hatten wir sowas nicht sowieso mal vor?
Ist zum warm werden für Saalbach-Hinterglemm im Januar nichtmal schlecht...
Aber morgen gehts erstmal inne Schwyz nach Meiringen @S.F. ich werds Dir grüßen...Schnee gibts da zwar auch schon, aber die Lifte laufen noch nicht, also lasse ich die Bretter erstmal daheim.


----------



## JaSon78 (8. Oktober 2011)

Nabend!
Hat einer morgen/Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr Lust auf ne G-Wood Tour (ca. 2 h)?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## JaSon78 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wir starten jetzt 10 Uhr Parkplatz Rennbahn/Trotzkopf.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Mex4711 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich musste heute feststellen, dass man mir mein Bike geklaut hat.
Das Bike stand abgeschlossen in meinem Kellerraum welcher aufgebrochen worden ist.

Es handelt sich um ein "Cube Attention 2010 black n green".
Das Bike hat ne 20" Rahmengröße, Fritzz Grips ins Schwarz, Vaude Satteltasche mit Multitool, Schwalbe Schlauch und Parktool Flicken, BBB Lampen, schwarzen Flaschenhalter, Cyclosports Tacho, Plattformpedale in schwarz, Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,25er vorne und hinten (fast neu) und einen Cube Kettenstrebenschutz. 

Rahmennummer ist vorhanden wird aber hier nicht Preigegeben. 
Rechnung und Handbuch, sowie alle anderen Dinge um den Besitz nachzuweisen sind auch vorhanden. Anzeige läuft, Versicherung weiß bescheid.

Falls jemand was sieht oder so, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2011)

... das ist ärgerlich!


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2011)

Bocksprung!!!


http://www.nsmb.com/4702-vid-raging-buck-takes-out-rider


----------



## jokomen (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn so ein Bike in meinem Revier wildern würde, wäre ich auch verdammt wütend.


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2011)

Hammer .... das hätte auch anderst enden können ...


----------



## kawa116 (11. Oktober 2011)

Fährt heut abend jemand?


----------



## pauing (11. Oktober 2011)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Fährt heut abend jemand?



Ich wollte heute eigentlich fahren, aber bei dem Wetterchen kann ich mich nicht so richtig aufraffen...Ich verschieb das auf Donnerstag. Ab Donnerstag soll es trockener werden
Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag um 18.00Uhr oder 19:00Uhr zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2011)

bin heute auch raus ... 
Donnerstag muß ich mal sehen ...


----------



## pauing (11. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Bocksprung!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/4702-vid-raging-buck-takes-out-rider



Zum Glück gibt es hier keine Agrolopen


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2011)

Agrolopen .... wie geil 

braucht jemand noch FR-Reifen? würde gerne meine Sammlung an Schwalbe Muddy Marry`s auflösen ... 
alles 26*2,35 und bereits gefahren
- 2x TrippleComp
- 1x Tubless


----------



## Prolux (12. Oktober 2011)

@ pauing,

wieviel Uhr möchtest Du denn morgen fahren.


----------



## Eisbäcker (12. Oktober 2011)

hm, Donnerstag schaff ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Bei der momentanen Witterung kann ich mir allerdings auch was besseres vorstellen...
...aber es soll ja schöner werden!

Was ist denn mit Samstag?


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin im Moment ziemlich eingespannt!
Donnerstag geht nicht und Samstag räume ich wieder in Essen die Wohnung meines Onkels aus...


----------



## pauing (12. Oktober 2011)

@Prolux:
Supi, dann sagen wir 18:00Uhr an dem alten Treffpunkt Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee. Dann haben wir noch ein paar Minuten natürliches Licht
Das Wetter soll ja schöner werden. Das wurde zumindest gerade in den Nachrichten behauptet.
@Eisbäcker:
Dieses WE kann ich leider net.


----------



## _andi_ (12. Oktober 2011)

wär gern morgen um 18 uhr dabei, aber bezweifle, dass meine lampe morgen schon in der post ist


----------



## Prolux (13. Oktober 2011)

Heute 18 Uhr Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee, Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## pauing (13. Oktober 2011)

@prolux: super, dann bis später
@andi: ich hätte noch eine ersatzlampe, die dir leuchten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (13. Oktober 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> @andi: ich hätte noch eine ersatzlampe, die dir leuchten könnte


da sag ich nicht nein  dann bis gleich


----------



## pauing (13. Oktober 2011)

_andi_ schrieb:


> da sag ich nicht nein  dann bis gleich



super!


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand morgen Lust/Zeit für ne Runde?


----------



## kawa116 (14. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

hat wer bock heut mit mir nach Lemberg (Pfalz) zum MTB-Marathon zu fahren. Ich hab nen Startplatz frei, weil mein 
Kumpel krankheitsbedingt abgesagt hat. 

http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/

Also. Wenn wer bock hat. 01520-9464473

Gruß Flo


----------



## Prolux (14. Oktober 2011)

Möchte am Sonntag fahren. Pauing kann ab 15 Uhr und ich würde mich da anschliessen. Wer fährt mit.  S.F.haste Lust und Zeit?  Makke wat is mit dir?


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag Nachmittag wäre möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich ... will morgen mit im Ruhrpott fahren ...


----------



## Eisbäcker (14. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Möchte am Sonntag fahren. Pauing kann ab 15 Uhr und ich würde mich da anschliessen. Wer fährt mit.  S.F.haste Lust und Zeit?  Makke wat is mit dir?



hab zwar um 11 schon ein Bike treffen, kõnnte mir aber gut vorstellen um 15 uhr noch ein Ründchen zu drehen.


@ makke: wo willst denn morgen hin? Bis zum Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2011)

... steht noch nicht genau fest ...


----------



## pauing (14. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Möchte am Sonntag fahren. Pauing kann ab 15 Uhr und ich würde mich da anschliessen. Wer fährt mit.  S.F.haste Lust und Zeit?  Makke wat is mit dir?



Das geht klar Bis 15.00Uhr sollte ich wieder einsatzbereit sein. Müssen dann ja nicht rasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. Oktober 2011)

War heute mit Makke und Githriz an der Fauna unterwegs, bei bestem Wetter und griffigen, flowigen Trails. Sehr spaßige Fahrerei.


----------



## pauing (16. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> War heute mit Makke und Githriz an der Fauna unterwegs, bei bestem Wetter und griffigen, flowigen Trails. Sehr spaßige Fahrerei.



Ich war da gestern auch mit meinem alten Fahrradclub unterwegs Ich hoffe, du hast noch was Saft für heute Bleibt das bei 15:00Uhr? Wenn ja, wo sollen wir fahren? Ddorf-Runde oder Solingen? 

Will sonst noch einer fahren?


----------



## Prolux (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für D`dorf, 15 Uhr Pp. Ein bischen Saft habe ich noch.


----------



## pauing (16. Oktober 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ich bin für D`dorf, 15 Uhr Pp. Ein bischen Saft habe ich noch.



Alles klar, dann bis später


----------



## Eisbäcker (16. Oktober 2011)

hi, bin leider raus.
wünsche viel spaß.
Steht der Dienstag noch?


----------



## Makke (16. Oktober 2011)

hier ein Nachtrag vom Samstag: (mehr auf unserer HP)

Danny:





Ulf alias Githriz





den kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Oktober 2011)

BÄM!!!!


----------



## pauing (17. Oktober 2011)

Schicke Bilder Makke! Das Wetter am Wochenende war ja mal genial Gestern war der Wald um Ddorf recht voll. Ich glaube, Sonntag bei schönem Wetter ist nicht die richtige Wahl

Dienstag Abend steht erstmal bei mir. Laut Wetter soll es gegen Abend trockener werden. Wenn es doch Hunde und Katzen regnen sollte, werde ich das wieder auf Ende der Woche verschieben, weil es da trocken werden soll. Ich meld mich Dienstag gegen 16:00Uhr nochmal.


----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2011)

@Danny ... kann den Film nicht schaun, er will dann immer das iTunes-LogIn von Dir ....


----------



## S.F. (17. Oktober 2011)

hey Makke, wo sind die Bilder hin?


----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2011)

welche Bilder?


----------



## pauing (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin heute raus. Ich werde am Donnerstag fahren. Ab morgen soll es wieder trockener werden.


----------



## Prolux (18. Oktober 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich bin heute raus. Ich werde am Donnerstag fahren. Ab morgen soll es wieder trockener werden.



ich auch


----------



## S.F. (20. Oktober 2011)

Und Jungs?
Gefahren?

War leider was länger im Büro


----------



## pauing (21. Oktober 2011)

[@S.F.] Yep, Prolux und Ich haben ein kleines Ründchen gedreht. Lass dich nicht vom Stress unterkriegen!

[@all] Will einer am WE in Solingen fahren? Das Wetter soll schön werden


----------



## _andi_ (21. Oktober 2011)

@solingen: bei tageslicht sofort dabei. in der nacht müsst ich deine dienste nochmal in anspruch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (21. Oktober 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und Jungs?
> Gefahren?
> 
> War leider was länger im Büro





Ja sicher, war schon ganz schön kalt. Mein Sigma meinte 4Grad+.
Tankenkante wie auf Murmeln, sehr spaßig dasrumgerutsche.


----------



## Drakush (21. Oktober 2011)

tach freunde. lang ist es her  

wir wollen am sonntag zu den filthys.würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder ander auch bock und zeit hätte.


----------



## Frog (21. Oktober 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> tach freunde. lang ist es her
> 
> wir wollen am sonntag zu den filthys.würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder ander auch bock und zeit hätte.



Dar..ius...nicht springen...fahren


----------



## Oigi (21. Oktober 2011)

Auch bei mir ists lange her...ist jemand am So für ne Tour zu haben? Nicht lange 3-4 Stunden Glüder oder Altenberg.


----------



## Drakush (21. Oktober 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> Dar..ius...nicht springen...fahren


 

wie jetzt??? ich fahre doch von zu hause da hin


----------



## Frog (21. Oktober 2011)

Drakush schrieb:


> wie jetzt??? ich fahre doch von zu hause da hin



habe ich auch nicht anders von Dir erwartete..


----------



## Frog (21. Oktober 2011)

morgen in Ratingen bei Bike Bauer (11°°):

http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/142-traildays-2011


----------



## Drakush (21. Oktober 2011)

abgesehen davon hab ich kein tourer mehr


----------



## pauing (21. Oktober 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> morgen in Ratingen bei Bike Bauer (11°°):
> 
> http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/142-traildays-2011



fährt da morgen einer hin? würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crewso (21. Oktober 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> morgen in Ratingen bei Bike Bauer (11°°):
> 
> http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/142-traildays-2011



Toll, direkt umme Ecke und ich hab keine Zeit. Args......


----------



## -Wally- (22. Oktober 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> morgen in Ratingen bei Bike Bauer (11°°):
> 
> http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/142-traildays-2011



Cooles Event! Wenns für mich nur nicht mitten in der Nacht wäre...:-(


----------



## elmono (22. Oktober 2011)

Und ich hab heute Kinderbetreuung, da wird das nix.

Oder haben die Nicolais 30,9er Sattelstützenmaß? Dann könnte ich den Anhänger mitnehmen.


----------



## Frog (22. Oktober 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Und ich hab heute Kinderbetreuung, da wird das nix.
> 
> Oder haben die Nicolais 30,9er Sattelstützenmaß? Dann könnte ich den Anhänger mitnehmen.



Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter
(size s-l)31,6									

Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter 
(size xl)	30,9


----------



## Frog (22. Oktober 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> fährt da morgen einer hin? würde mich auch interessieren



treffe mich dort mit Freunden aus Reken.


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Oktober 2011)

fährt heute oder morgen jemand?glüder,fauna?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (22. Oktober 2011)

Muss morgen noch in Essen arbeiten. 
Könnte vielleicht kurzfristig irgendwo in Essen mitfahren.


----------



## elmono (22. Oktober 2011)

Und ausgerechnet morgen hab ich den ganzen Tag schon verplant, sonst hätten wir fahren können.


----------



## pauing (23. Oktober 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> treffe mich dort mit Freunden aus Reken.


Danke für die Info! Hatte ich zu spät gelesen. Ich war dann noch mit Eisbäcker in Glüder. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet eine schöne Tour!


----------



## S.F. (24. Oktober 2011)

Wird Dienstag oder Donnerstag-Abend gefahren?

Morgen soll das Wetter nicht ganz so toll werden!

Rigo! Email angekommen?


----------



## pauing (24. Oktober 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wird Dienstag oder Donnerstag-Abend gefahren?
> 
> Morgen soll das Wetter nicht ganz so toll werden!
> 
> Rigo! Email angekommen?



Donnerstag 18:00Uhr wäre top!


----------



## Eisbäcker (24. Oktober 2011)

hab morgen auch Zeit, falls es wirklich regnet bin ich auch für Donnerstag
@SF: hab dir gestern Abend geantwortet


----------



## S.F. (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss gleich nochmal nach Essen. Sag heute Abend Bescheid!

Rigo: alles klar, kann ich auch erst heute Abend abrufen!


----------



## Prolux (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann morgen und am Donnerstag!


----------



## S.F. (24. Oktober 2011)

Lasst uns Donnerstag fahren. Morgen ist mir zu unsicher!

Rigo, versuchs nochmal mit der email! Ich hatte ne alte emailadresse hinterlegt...


----------



## pauing (24. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, ich bin am Donnerstag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (25. Oktober 2011)

... mal nen Gruß aus dem Erzgebirge ...
600hm mit den MonsterRollern ... 





... Morgen ist leider wieder Büro angesagt ...


----------



## elmono (26. Oktober 2011)

Grüße zurück (auch aus dem Büro), schön dass ihr Spaß hattet!


----------



## H-P (26. Oktober 2011)

@ Makke, was ist das denn für ein Reifen, 
Schwalbe Big Big Big Big Betty.


----------



## tdn8 (26. Oktober 2011)

@Makke: Cool, Ablenkung scheint gelungen!


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2011)

ja ... war schon ein ordentlicher Spaß

der Reifen war eine Kenda Klaw MX Sport ... 

... ab heute ist Schluß mit lustig ... Jona ist gerade in die Uniklinik eingezogen.


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2011)

Wir drücken alle ganz feste die Daumen!!!!

Erzgebirgsmonsterroller scheint wirklich super spassig gewesen zu sein, so wie die Kleene grinst! Ganz der Vater!!!


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2011)

Donnerstag 18:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee!!!

Enduro ist angesagt! Tankenkante mit Licht und davor noch im letzten Licht durch die 7 Hügel rollen!!!!


----------



## Prolux (26. Oktober 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee!!!
> 
> Enduro ist angesagt! Tankenkante mit Licht und davor noch im letzten Licht durch die 7 Hügel rollen!!!!




Jawoll Meister Strahlenfürst


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2011)

Jugendsünden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (26. Oktober 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ja ... war schon ein ordentlicher Spaß
> 
> der Reifen war eine Kenda Klaw MX Sport ...
> 
> ... ab heute ist Schluß mit lustig ... Jona ist gerade in die Uniklinik eingezogen.



Hallo aus der Ferne.
In die Uni Klinik? Gute Besserung.


Gruß Michael


----------



## pauing (27. Oktober 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee!!!
> 
> Enduro ist angesagt! Tankenkante mit Licht und davor noch im letzten Licht durch die 7 Hügel rollen!!!!



Alles klar, dann bis später!

@Makke: ich drück die Daumen für dein Töchterchen!


----------



## _andi_ (27. Oktober 2011)

@pauing: pm bekommen?

hätte womöglich jemand eine leuchte, die er mir leihn könnte für den abend? meine bestellte wird erst am 28.10. versendet


----------



## othu (28. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein _Scott Voltage FR_ ?


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2011)

ne Du ... glaub ich nicht ... warum auch?


----------



## othu (28. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich überlege eins zu kaufen und gerne mal kurz vorher proberollen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2011)

Lucky Bike führt Scott....


----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, der Campana in Burscheid auch, vielleicht kannst Du ja da mal "aufsitzen"


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Oktober 2011)

lust und zeit jemand ab heute nacht bis dienstag mit in den vinschgau zu kommen?oder irgendwo in die alpen?


----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2011)

Lust schon......


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2011)

... ICH ... ICH ... hab Lust .... aber 0,00 Zeit

@othu ... Tu es nicht!!!!


----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2011)

warum nicht????


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2011)

da steht *SC*hr*OTT* drauf .....


----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst aber auch kleinlich sein... 

Otto, lass Dir nix von uns einreden, wir sind eh geschädigt....


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2011)

... neun von 10 Stimmen sagen mir, ich bin nicht Schizophren ... die Zehnte pfeift das Lied von Startrek ...


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2011)

kenn ich!!!

Otto: was ist denn der Einsatzbereich für das Scott. Hattest Du dir nicht auch eigentlich ein Canyon bestellt?????
Jokomen fährt doch eigentlich auch in Deiner Größen und Gewichtsklasse! Mit was für einem Untersatz ist der denn gerade unterwegs?

Bei mir ist jetzt gerade das Enduro mit Stahlfederdämpfer und MZ66 zum HD Enduro mutiert... oder willst Du noch mehr Federweg?
Wenn Du damit HD Touren fahren willst, muss der Rahmen ja sicher auch noch groß/hoch genug sein, um damit auch "normal" fahren zu können. Ist das Scott dazu nicht fast schon zu niedrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2011)

hast DU das EVO-Kit verbaut?
Klingt nach zwingender Testausfahrt!!!


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2011)

Yea Baby!!!! 

War schon dran, als ich mit Mirsch auf der Halde war!!!!!!!!!!!
Harmoniert soooo gut mit der 66!  :rockyou:


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2011)

10 von 10 möglichen Punkten .... mit Titanfeder?


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2011)

Nööö, Steel is real!


----------



## Makke (30. Oktober 2011)

Faehrt heute nachmittag jemand lokal?
Waere da gerne dabei


----------



## Frog (30. Oktober 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Faehrt heute nachmittag jemand lokal?
> Waere da gerne dabei



wenn`s nicht regnet; werde wohl vorher etwas mit meiner besseren Hälfte fahren; deshalb weiß ich auch nicht genau wann ich am Nachmittag kann und ob ich dann noch Lust habe!

Schick mir mal eine Telfonnummer rüber, dann ruf ich dich an!

VG
Olli


----------



## _Hagen_ (31. Oktober 2011)

Ahoi Bande !

hab ihr schon Rad-Pläne für den Dienstag ?
Aktuell ist nur mein SX einsatzbereit.....

Ciao Hagen


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Rüsselseuche bis morgen halbwegs abgeklungen ist würde ich gerne irgendwo spielen gehen... SX Gelände würde dann passen!


----------



## natureboy79 (1. November 2011)

moin,also ich würde gerne lokal fahren wollen.gerne auch früh,so 11.00 uhr vielleicht.bin aber kondimäßig eher lusche.die migräneranfälle der letzten wochen haben schon arg gebeutelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (1. November 2011)

schon gesehen,stumpjumper in deutschlandfarben?gibt es 2012 kein pitchmodell mehr?http://www.cycle-service.de/specialized-bikes/mtb/stumpjumper-fsr/9.html


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2011)

Bin leider raus! Die Erkältung ist noch zu stark!


----------



## Frog (1. November 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> moin,also ich würde gerne lokal fahren wollen.gerne auch früh,so 11.00 uhr vielleicht.bin aber kondimäßig eher lusche.die migräneranfälle der letzten wochen haben schon arg gebeutelt.



wo willst Du dich denn treffen? Fahre evtl. dann mit.


----------



## pauing (1. November 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> schon gesehen,stumpjumper in deutschlandfarben?gibt es 2012 kein pitchmodell mehr?http://www.cycle-service.de/specialized-bikes/mtb/stumpjumper-fsr/9.html



Hi, ich kann heute leider nicht fahren. Wenn du an einem Stumpi interessiert bist: In Oberhausen habe ich die 2011er Comp-Modelle für 1970EUR gesehen. Die hatten M und L da


----------



## Frog (1. November 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> schon gesehen,stumpjumper in deutschlandfarben?gibt es 2012 kein pitchmodell mehr?http://www.cycle-service.de/specialized-bikes/mtb/stumpjumper-fsr/9.html



Pitch gibt es nicht mehr!


----------



## Frog (1. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann heute leider nicht fahren. Wenn du an einem Stumpi interessiert bist: In Oberhausen habe ich die 2011er Comp-Modelle für 1970EUR gesehen. Die hatten M und L da



wenn überhaupt nur die Stumpi EVO  Modelle....das 2012 EVO find ich auch schön; das Carbon noch besser..aber der Preis dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. November 2011)

Hmmmm..... Norman Du leidest unter Migräne? Sch.... sowas!
Kommt das geballt? Dann wundere ich mich nicht, dass Du in letzter Zeit so wenig dabei warst!  


Du suchst immer noch nach einem neuen Bike?

Sollte es nicht was mit mehr Federweg werden, das Du auch mal im Bikepark einsetzen kannst?

Das Stumpi Evo kann in etwa genauso viel wie dein Hai. Das Pitch gibts nicht mehr, dafür wurden die günstigen Stumpy Evo und Enduro Evo Modelle geschaffen
Bei deinem Fahrkönnen darf´s da eigentlich schon was größeres sein! Was war denn mit dem Votec???? Nix?

Preislich am attraktivsten finde ich bei den LT Spezis das Status FSR 1 für 1999,--
http://www.cycle-service.de/specialized-bikes/mtb/status/2.html

und das Enduro FSR Evo für 2299,-- 
http://www.cycle-service.de/specialized-bikes/mtb/enduro-sl/5.html

Da machst Du dich nicht arm, hast ne gute Basis und jede menge Optimierungspotential!


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt nur die Stumpi EVO  Modelle....das 2012 EVO find ich auch schön; das Carbon noch besser..aber der Preis dafür



Ach Olli, du alter Sparfuchs 
So´n lecker Carbonteilchen kannst Du dir doch locker leisten!


----------



## Frog (2. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ach Olli, du alter Sparfuchs
> So´n lecker Carbonteilchen kannst Du dir doch locker leisten!




habe auch daran gedacht.....finde aber keinen Händler der mit 25% auf das 2012er gibt. 
Das Stumpi ist schon schön:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43GBkRJkGM4"]Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon EVO 2012 curtis keene  First Look DEMO VIDEO HD 1080P      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elmono (2. November 2011)

Interessant, dass wirklich jeder das Stumpi Evo Carbon so heiß findet, mich eingeschlossen.

Leider kommts vom falschen Hersteller.


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2011)

@elmono. musst du halt das Nomad Carbon fahren... ist nur leider noch teurer!

Olliii.... jetzt tut ma nicht so als würdest Du am Hungertuch nagen... ein Tässchen Mitleid für den armen, mittellosen Bierbrauer.... 

Ausserdem hat das Evo nicht mehr Federweg am Heck! Also ein 2011er mit 25% erstehen und mit ner 150er Gabel ausrüsten!


----------



## Prolux (2. November 2011)

@ S.F.,
was macht die Rüsselseuche? Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2011)

Rüsselseuche wird besser! Morgen bin ich raus! Muss am Abend noch nach Koblenz.


----------



## natureboy79 (2. November 2011)

@sfefan du weißt doch,norman und bikekauf das ist eine unendliche geschichte,aber garantiert mit happy end!
migräne nervt ganz schön,und zwei pillen kosten nen zehner.


----------



## -Wally- (2. November 2011)

Oh man...alle krank, oder was?! Ist ja momentan echt ne schlimme, große Bakterienwelle die hier durch die Gegend rollt...da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich wenigstens wieder fit bin.



S.F. schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat das Evo nicht mehr Federweg am Heck! Also ein 2011er mit 25% erstehen und mit ner 150er Gabel ausrüsten!



Hey, jetzt mach mir doch dieses geniale Gerät nicht schlecht...welches mir selbst auch noch gut gefallen würde...als kleines kompaktes Heizgerät.

Specialized selbst sagt doch, dass sich das Stumpi Evo von anderen Stumpis dadurch unterscheidet, dass der Rahmen 150mm Federweg hat, genauso wie die Gabel und der Lenkwinkel flacher ist. Geiles Gerät!


----------



## pauing (3. November 2011)

@Prolux:
Heute 18:00Uhr? Meine Akkus sind im Lader Ich bin für eine kurze Tour: Bis zur Tannenkante und wieder re-tour. Was hälst du davon?


Ich hätte auch so gerne ein Stumpi Evo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (3. November 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Oh man...alle krank, oder was?! Ist ja momentan echt schlimm ne große Bakterienwelle die hier durch die Gegend rollt...da bin ich ja richtig froh, dass ich wieder fit bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier gib`s noch schöne Bilder:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/specialized-stumpumper-evo-carbon-2012.html

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/first-look-2012-specialized-stumpjumper-expert-carbon-evo/


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

ihr seid doch alle crazy!!!! 

Norman: na ob das noch was wird... 


Kinners, ich hab gerade noch ein anderes "Problem"...
Wollte mir noch ne schwarze RF Atlas FR für mein Enduro besorgen... leider im Moment nicht zu bekommen. Jetzt brauche ich mal eure Vorschläge für eine Stabile und nicht zu schwere Kurbel ins schwarz!!!
Bitte keine XT! (obwohl das die wahrscheinlichste und günstigste Lösung wäre)

Gibt es eine X0 DH 2fach mit Bash?

Weitere Alternativen:

E-thirteen The Hive
Saint
Truvativ Hussefelt (allerdings kein X-Type BB)


----------



## Frog (3. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle crazy!!!!
> 
> Norman: na ob das noch was wird...
> 
> ...



ist aber ein teurer Wunsch:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74793

http://www.bike24.de/p116097.html

in silber fÃ¼r 165 â¬
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003H0560E/ref=asc_df_B003H0560E5088917?smid=AOC3G2PBG3IY7&tag=geizhals10-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B003H0560E[/URL]


----------



## Prolux (3. November 2011)

@S.F.
schau doch mal hier    http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Kurbeln/MTB-2-fach/Aerozine-MTB-Kurbelgarnitur-X12-FX-A2-ALS-40-27-schwarz--3429.html


----------



## Prolux (3. November 2011)

@pauing
heute abend geht nicht.


----------



## _andi_ (3. November 2011)

ich werd heute abend meine neue lampe testen, aber 18 uhr sitz ich leider noch im zug.


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

Danny: neee, keine Aerozine

Olli: so schlau war ich auch schon! Bei CRC hast du die Kurbel für 100mm Gehäusebreite rausgesucht! ;-)

Ich warte jetzt erst noch mal ob die zweite Bestellung auch storniert wird und dann sehen ich weiter! Sonst kommt halt ne Saint ran.


----------



## elmono (3. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Danny: neee, keine Aerozine
> 
> Olli: so schlau war ich auch schon! Bei CRC hast du die Kurbel für 100mm Gehäusebreite rausgesucht! ;-)
> 
> Ich warte jetzt erst noch mal ob die zweite Bestellung auch storniert wird und dann sehen ich weiter! Sonst kommt halt ne Saint ran.



SRAM X.0

oder alternativ: Race Face Sixc


----------



## -Wally- (3. November 2011)

Oh man S.F., dat is ja Bandbreite die Du da angibst...von der Carbon Dh Kurbel über die Saint bis zur Hussefelt?
Die "The Hive" kenne ich zwar nicht persönlich, aber sieht schon geil aus, ich denke aber ich würde versuchen irgendwo günstig an eine Saint zu kommen, oder eben eine Atlas, aber gut, das scheint ja nicht so einfach zu sein.
Was die Preis/Leistung angeht komme ich ja irgendwie immer wieder bei der SLX an...aber die ist nunmal nicht wirklich schwarz...
Dabei fällt mir noch ein, dass ich noch eine RF Diabolus mit ein paar Macken zuhause rumfliegen hab und eine Truvativ Stylo.
Eine Fast neue Hussefelt habe ich auch noch, aber die wollte ich noch selbst in den Freerider verbauen, dafür kommt dann die Stylo weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (3. November 2011)

Stefan...wat is mit ner truvativ descendant ist zwar einfach, aber mit ner zehner kassette würds gehen. Die sieht in echt sehr geil aus.


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

Neeee, keine Einfachkurbel!!! Das funktioniert vielleicht hier in der Gegend, ist aber nix für ne Trailtrophy oder sonstibe Spielereien in den Alpen!

Wally: was hat denn die Diabolus für Masse? Kurbellänge, Gehäusebreite? Die Stylo ginge im Prinzip auch. Vor allem, wenn sie noch die in schwarz glänzend ist.
Die vielen alternativen kamen nur durch die Vorgabe "schwarz" und "gutaussehend" zustande! ;-)

Elmono: Race Face Sixc... schöööön!!!! Aber zu teuer. Dann lieber die X0!
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Carbongetöse auch mal einen Bikeparkbesuch wegsteckt. Wollte mich eigentlich wieder etwas mehr an die Luftfahrt gewöhnen. Deshalb eigentlich lieber Alu!!! Frage mich nur, ob nicht doch eine XC Kurbel für so´n altes Mürbchen wie mich genügt...
Was fährst Du eigentlich für ne Kurbel auf dem Nomad???

Also bleiben im Moment nur noch:

RF Atlas (soweit noch zu bekommen)
Saint
XT
The Hive
Truvativ Holzfeller (eigentlich zu schwer)
RF Diabolus (ditto)


----------



## elmono (3. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Elmono: Race Face Sixc... schöööön!!!! Aber zu teuer. Dann lieber die X0!
> Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das Carbongetöse auch mal einen Bikeparkbesuch wegsteckt. Wollte mich eigentlich wieder etwas mehr an die Luftfahrt gewöhnen. Deshalb eigentlich lieber Alu!!! Frage mich nur, ob nicht doch eine XC Kurbel für so´n altes Mürbchen wie mich genügt...
> Was fährst Du eigentlich für ne Kurbel auf dem Nomad???



Dann sind deine Gedankengänge die gleichen wie bei mir. 
Sixc wäre mein Favorit, aber zu teuer. Mit der X.0 bin ich mir auch wieder unsicher, seitdem ich das Dirt Magazine Enduro gesehen habe, das bei der TransProvence genutzt wurde. Da hat dir Kurbel gut was mitgenommen.

Derzeit hab ich eine Hone am Nomad, die hat ihre besten Tage aber lange hinter sich gelassen. Favorit in Alu wäre für mich die e.13, und zwar in dieser Konfiguration: http://www.sicklines.com/2011/06/13...-single-speed-crankset-shiftrings-and-heim-2/

Leider wäre das keine Gewichtsersparnis vs. meiner aktuellen Konfiguration...


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

Ja, da hegen wir wirklich fast die gleichen Gedanken! 
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, die Atlas kommt doch noch, dann bin ich das Problem erst einmal los!
Sonst kommt ne XTR oder die E-Thirteen rein!

Das Ganze muss auch was wegstecken können, sonst macht´s keinen Spass. 
Alleine was das Enduro am Rothorn und am Madritschjoch an Anschlägen und Steinbeschuss aushalten musste war schon enorm! Lieber mit nem platten Reifen, als ner abgerissenen Kurbel liegenbleiben!

Und wenn du Park mal nen Sprung oder Drop nicht so sauber landest, solls ja auch länger als für drei Tage halten!


----------



## Prolux (3. November 2011)

@S.F.
schau doch mal hier, RF Atlas black http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=25_39


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

Ah! Danke!!!

Ich warte jetzt aber noch ein paar Tage ob die bestellte Kurbel nicht doch ankommt. Habe gerade eine Abbuchungsbestätigung bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (3. November 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> @pauing
> heute abend geht nicht.



Ok, Wetter ist eh blöde. Bin auch raus für heute.


----------



## _andi_ (3. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Ok, Wetter ist eh blöde. Bin auch raus für heute.



17° und trocken, ist doch bestens für anfang november


----------



## pauing (3. November 2011)

_andi_ schrieb:


> 17° und trocken, ist doch bestens für anfang november



Hier in lörick is alles pitsche nass das heißt für mich: Schontag!


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> ... Frage mich nur, ob nicht doch eine XC Kurbel für so´n altes Mürbchen wie mich genügt...



...oller Sack, heul hier nicht so rum, wieder nur wichtig tun, gell 

Meine XT-Kurbel am SX hat insge. 6 Wochen hochalpines FR-Geschredder 
hinter sich und hält immer noch ... ok ok , mit einem gew. Grad an 
"ALU-Kaltverformung" an den Kurbeln-Enden - aber funktioniert immer 
noch.
Denke eher, die Pedale&Tretlager bekommen mehr mit ....
Oha, erinnere mich nicht an die abgerissene Pedale in Meran .... 
war auch "nur" ne Hone.... 

Ciao Hagen

PS: Tommi der Guide aus Oberstdorf fährt seit ewig eine XTR+Bash am 901 - 
      nur das XTR-Tretlager hat den ersten FR X-Alps nicht überlebt, da musste was
      "gröberes" her. Er ist im Sommer fast jede Woche FR-mässig unterwegs und
      wenn's bei ihm hält ..... und der fährt einen "Stiefel"....


----------



## S.F. (3. November 2011)

Na klar! Die Eisdielen haben ja jetzt zu, da muss ich hier posen! 

XTR ist ne Option, aber die schwarze RF Kombi ist einfach was für´s Auge...
Bei XT ist silber auf silber...  hab ich in Latsch und Lenzerheide ja noch die LX Kurbel gefahren... da war´s egal ob die "abgeschossen" wird. 

Ausserdem hab ich damit gerade ein "Luxusproblem" .... ist mir schon klar! 
Aber kaum hatt ich die RF Deus montiert, schon war se kaputt....  
Wehe jetzt nennt mich jemand "fette S... "


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wehe jetzt nennt mich jemand "fette S... "



_*... Untergroß ??*_

btw: siehe Bikemarkt: Race Face Ride DH Kurbel


----------



## Makke (4. November 2011)

... so ... endlich wieder zu Hause ... übers We gibbet noch "Sportverbot" ab Montag wird wieder gefahren/geklettert ...

Hab ich hier was verpasst ... lese nur Kurbeln und CO???


----------



## S.F. (4. November 2011)

@Hagen: Yep! 

@Makke: Kurbelfrage löst sich wohl gerade in Wohlgefallen auf. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Schön das Du wieder zu Hause bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Wally- (4. November 2011)

Makke is wieder in da House! Willkommen zurück! 
Freut mich, dass es schon so bald wieder mit der voll oder auch teil-suspensionierten, Grobstollen-Zweiradtherapie losgehen kann!
Aber nicht übertreiben und erstmal langsam wieder fit werden!

@Stefan:

Also die Diabolus hat ne 73er Breite und 175er Kurbelarme und sieht an sich noch richtig gut aus, hat nur den Nachteil, dass das Gewinde, in welchem der interne Abzieher verschraubt wird, eine Macke hat und ich es nicht mehr hin bekomme diesen rein zu schrauben, also stecke ich immer ein Centstück in die Achse und nehme einen normalen, externen Abzieher um die Kurbel runter zu bekommen.
Die Stylo hat übrigens die gleichen Maße, aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen, die ist nicht glänzend, sondern hat ein recht mattes Finish, sieht aber auch noch total gut aus...aber hat sich ja eh wohl erledigt...ich Drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Makke (4. November 2011)

leichte sportliche Sachen gehen sicherlich ... aber das Intibiotika ist halt auch ne Ordentliche Hausnummer ... 
Ich mach jetzt langsam und dann wird das schon wieder ... 

Fahre jetzt erst mal wieder zu meiner Tochter ... bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (4. November 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Makke is wieder in da House! Willkommen zurück!
> Freut mich, dass es schon so bald wieder mit der voll oder auch teil-suspensionierten, Grobstollen-Zweiradtherapie losgehen kann!
> Aber nicht übertreiben und erstmal langsam wieder fit werden!
> 
> ...



Kannst du die Diabolus mal dem Makke mitgeben?


----------



## -Wally- (4. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Kannst du die Diabolus mal dem Makke mitgeben?



Klar kein Ding...kannste gerne testen das Teil, hab die momentan eh nicht in Gebrauch und demontiert im Keller liegen.


----------



## Makke (4. November 2011)

@wally ...sehen uns am sonntag ...


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2011)

War gerade mit Rigo in Inrath!

Lohnt sich für ne winterliche Techniksession!!!!
Netter Track, da ist für jeden was dabei!
Vor allem lohnt sich das auch mal nur für ne Stunde. Von mir aus brauchts da knappe 20 Minuten


----------



## pauing (6. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> War gerade mit Rigo in Inrath!
> 
> Lohnt sich für ne winterliche Techniksession!!!!
> Netter Track, da ist für jeden was dabei!
> Vor allem lohnt sich das auch mal nur für ne Stunde. Von mir aus brauchts da knappe 20 Minuten



Ich habe mir die Strecke mal auf Youtube angeschaut und ärger mich, dass ich heute nicht konnte. Das nächste mal bin ich dabei Da kann man endlich mal wieder das große Rad benutzen

Mein rechter Wadenmuskel muckt mal wieder. Dem muss ich mal eine Woche Ruhe gönnen. Als ich das letzte mal nicht auf den gehört habe, ist der einfach gerissen Das brauche ich nicht noch einmal


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2011)

Oha! Woher kommt das?
Überlastet? Kenne sowas bislang gar nicht! *schnellmaldaumendrücken*

Dehnst Du nach dem Fahren? Ist schon sehr wichtig!!!! Wird nur gerne mal vergessen!


----------



## pauing (6. November 2011)

Ich glaube, ich sollte mal wieder mit dem Dehnen anfangen...Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich in den letzten Wochen nichts gedehnt
Eine Woche Pause und dann sollte das wieder passen. Ab dann wird auch wieder fleißig gedehnt.


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2011)

Eile mit Weile! Auch Dehnen will gelernt und richtig angewendet sein!

Freue mich, wenn wir demnächst mal wieder alle gemeinsam losziehen können!


----------



## Makke (6. November 2011)

@pauing ... ich kenne da einen guten Massööööör ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. November 2011)

Hehe! Joooo, ich höre dich immer noch quieken....


----------



## heiopei (7. November 2011)

Boah, da lässt man euch mal nur kurz aus den Augen und dann so was


----------



## natureboy79 (7. November 2011)

stefan steht halt auf pelz...


----------



## Makke (7. November 2011)

nicht Pelz .... Fell!!!!


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2011)

Wer ist hier jetzt eklig!? 

Hey, der Olli!!!

Aus den Augen ist gut! Du musstest Dich ja kaputtmachen lassen und konntest ja gar nicht aufpassen...


----------



## heiopei (7. November 2011)

Ja stimmt  Aber noch seid ihr mich nicht los, nächste Saison habt ihr mich wieder am Hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. November 2011)

Da bestehen wir drauf!!!!! Trailtrophy 2012 mit Olli!!!


----------



## Makke (7. November 2011)

@Danny: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/434623/cat/29


----------



## Prolux (7. November 2011)

neeeeee, da muß ich noch nen neuen Lenker kaufen in 31,8


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2011)

Hat Makke bestimmt noch in der Garage....


----------



## Prolux (7. November 2011)

neeeeeee, ich kaufe mir lieber vernünftige Winterschuhe


----------



## Prolux (7. November 2011)

wie sieht es mit der Dienstagsrunde aus ?


----------



## elmono (7. November 2011)

Für den Preis gibts doch keine vernünftigen Winterschuhe: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67691



In schmaler hätte ich aber auch noch nen alten 31,8mm Lenker für kleines Geld.


----------



## Makke (7. November 2011)

bin arbeiten .... und morgen ab 7 wieder in der Uniklinik ....


----------



## heiopei (7. November 2011)

Trailtrophy hab ich schon Bock drauf


----------



## pauing (7. November 2011)

TT in Latsch ist schon im Kalender markiert

@Prolux: Ich setze diese Woche zwecks Genesung mal aus. Es tut zwar nichts mehr weh, aber das Bein will noch ein paar Tage geschont werden. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. November 2011)

.. überlege gerade am Sonntag nach Belgien zu reisen ... die schmutzigen Pfade besuchen ....


----------



## pauing (7. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> .. überlege gerade am Sonntag nach Belgien zu reisen ... die schmutzigen Pfade besuchen ....



ach ja, da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. November 2011)

Für heute bin ich leider raus...

am Sonntag wollten wir auch nach Belgien, allerdings nach Malmedy - weil mit Lift


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2011)

Klingt beides verlockend! Muss aber erst einmal sehen, was sonst noch so ansteht!


----------



## Asha'man (8. November 2011)

@Makke: Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, nimmste mich dann mit? Oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Makke (8. November 2011)

jepp ... mal sehen, wer sich noch so meldet ... damit wir die Fahrzeuge sinnvoll beladen. 
Was hast Du denn?


----------



## Prolux (8. November 2011)

ich würde auch mitfahren wollen


----------



## Asha'man (8. November 2011)

Erkältung mit bisher leichter Mandelentzündung. Fängt gerade an der Mist...vielleicht kann ich das noch abwenden mit viel Obst und literweise Tee. Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Makke (8. November 2011)

Ingwertee und Ingwer lutschen!!!
Sieh zu ... ich will auch wieder die Wände hoch gehen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. November 2011)

@Thommy ... ich bräuchte mal meine Rolle und den Slickreifen wieder (das steht doch noch bei Dir)


----------



## -Wally- (8. November 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Erkältung mit bisher leichter Mandelentzündung. Fängt gerade an der Mist...vielleicht kann ich das noch abwenden mit viel Obst und literweise Tee. Ich arbeite dran.



Oha! Gute Besserung! Mein Geheimtip bei so einem Mist: 2-3 Liter Kochsalzlösung durch ne Nasendusche vernichten...klingt zwar komisch und manch einem erscheints ekelig, aber es hilft und das sogar sehr gut.

Nach Belgien würde ich auch gern mit, da bin ich zeitlich aber leider raus, schade.


----------



## H-P (9. November 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Oha! Gute Besserung! Mein Geheimtip bei so einem Mist: 2-3 Liter Kochsalzlösung durch ne Nasendusche vernichten...klingt zwar komisch und manch einem erscheints ekelig, aber es hilft und das sogar sehr gut.
> 
> Nach Belgien würde ich auch gern mit, da bin ich zeitlich aber leider raus, schade.


 
Also Nasendusche benutze ich auch, aber gleich 2-3 Liter.


----------



## Drakush (9. November 2011)

Sonntag...hhmmmmmmm.waren schon länger nicht da und abgesehen davon würd ich euch mal wieder sehen  sind dabei denke ich.den sebi bringen wir auch mit


----------



## Asha'man (9. November 2011)

@Makke: Wände hoch gehen könnte ich auch mal wieder! Rolle kannst du jederzeit haben. Reifen ist ja schnell abmontiert.

Werde mich an eure Tipps halten. Wenn ich gesund bin, komme ich mit!


----------



## -Wally- (9. November 2011)

H-P schrieb:


> Also Nasendusche benutze ich auch, aber gleich 2-3 Liter.



Naja...je nach Bedarf...nach dem aufstehen 'ne volle Ladung links, ne volle Ladung rechts, dann ist der erste halbe Liter weg, wenn man das dann Mittags und Abends auch noch macht, ist man ja schon bei 1,5 bis 2 Liter...wenn die Schleimhäute aber schnell wieder anschwellen, dann macht man das halt mal öfter zwischendurch, ist auch gesünder als irgendwelche harten Nasensprays und man bekommt den Mist, der einen krank macht wenigstens raus...kann dann oftmals auch Halsschmerzen mindern, weil in den oberen Atemwegen fangen ja sowieso die meisten Infektionen an.

Für uns Mountainbiker übrigens auch bei sehr trockenem Wetter interessant, wenn man mal den einen oder anderen staubigen Trail gerockt hat...man merkt teilweise garnicht was sich da alles in den Nasenhöhlen so festsetzt...

Soo...irgendwie isses draussen sonnig, ich glaub ich werd mal für ein, zwei Stündchen ein paar der derzeit recht unstaubigen Glüdertrails mit dem Fr-Hardtail abreiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (9. November 2011)

Was ist denn nun mit Belgien am Sonntag? 
Wann geht´s los? Wer fährt mit? Wie lange wollt ihr bleiben?


----------



## pauing (9. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit Belgien am Sonntag?
> Wann geht´s los? Wer fährt mit? Wie lange wollt ihr bleiben?



Dabei


----------



## S.F. (9. November 2011)

Wie Dabei???? 

WANN???? WOOOOOOO???????? Vorher Kaffee? Nachher Bier???
Wer fährt mit wem???

Watt denn nu?


----------



## elmono (9. November 2011)

Hätte auch Interesse an näheren Eckdaten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem Leben ja doch mal dahin?!


----------



## Prolux (9. November 2011)

möchte auch nach Belgien, brauch aber eine mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## pauing (9. November 2011)

Mein Vorschlag:

Wann? Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns um 9:00Uhr. Dann solten wir es bis ca. 10:30Uhr zur Strecke schaffen. 

Wo? Da wir ja eh zur 52 müssen, wenn wir zu den filthys fahren, können wir uns beim Makke vor der Tür treffen, wenn der nichts dagegen hat.

Wer mit wem? Da die meisten wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto zu Makke kommen würden, können wir da dann auswürfeln wer fährt Immer 2 in ein Auto und los. 

Ich sehe das gerade so, dass Makke, Stefan, Danny und ich auf jeden Fall wollen. Der Rest überlegt noch. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## natureboy79 (9. November 2011)

hätte ich mir doch glatt ein flugzeuch geschossen...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/AK-Votec-Douglas-DC-3-/250925690803?pt=Ansichtskarte_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a6c562fb3


----------



## Makke (9. November 2011)

wäre auch ne Idee ... würde die Reisezeit in die Alpen schon sehr verkürzen!!!

@Sonntag .... wir können uns bei mir treffen (es gibt aber keinen Kaffee und Brötchen)
Ansonsten gefällt mir der Zeitplan ...


----------



## _andi_ (10. November 2011)

ich würd mich gerne auch dazugesellen am sonntag, allerdings war ich bei den filthy trails noch nie. auf den photos von deren website haben die jungs und mädels teils volles schutzequipment, teils nur helm. wie siehts denn da in der praxis aus? ausser nem helm und einer gesunden portion verstand hab ich leider noch kein weiteres schutzequipment. 
ein auto hab ich auch, um hinzukommen.


----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

Also ... Schutzkleidung schadet nie ... ich und die meisten von uns ziehen alles an was schützt!
 ... nur Helm ... keine gute Idee ... 
Das ein oder endere könnte man ggf auch leihen ... wie groß bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (10. November 2011)

schlanke 160 zentimeter


----------



## elmono (10. November 2011)

Noch nicht ausgewachsen? 

Ich wäre Sonntag dabei. Makke, schick mir mal bitte deine Adresse via PN.


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Noch nicht ausgewachsen?
> 
> Ich wäre Sonntag dabei. Makke, schick mir mal bitte deine Adresse via PN.



Yeeehhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

@:andi ... in kleinen Größen habe ich nix da .... aber ein paar Schoner für Knie und Elllebogen sollte jeder halbwegs gute Bikeladen haben ...

@Stefan ... schon aufgeregt?


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

Jooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

nach ein paar plamablen Versuchen auf der lokalen Dirtstrecke heute .... hatte ich nach dem geschätzten 20. Versuch den dreh raus ... man hab ich mich alt gefühlt.


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

Sonntag gibt´s für jeden erst einmal ein Pinneken Doppelherz, dann geht das schon!!!! :


----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

neeee .... Obst ... in flüssiger Form!


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

nix da, wir müssen ja schließlich noch fahren.... obwohl... als ich noch so jung war wie Du, konnte ich das noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

[frech] .... das ist aber schon lange her .... [/frech]


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

das ist ja cybermobbing


----------



## Makke (10. November 2011)

... jetzt mal husch husch ins Körbchen ... ich werd ein wenig Arbeiten .... finde Schlafen um die Zeit dooof ...


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2011)

Pah, *ignorevirus an* 

Gut's Nächtle du Nachtfalter

[Klugscheissmodus] Körbchen! [/Klugscheissmodus]


----------



## elmono (11. November 2011)

Puh, bin mal gespannt, ob ich überhaupt noch springen kann.

Gibts eigentlich "nur" die Jumps, oder auch irgendwelchen Dirtkram/Pumptrack, so dass sich das Hardtail auch lohnen würde?


----------



## Drakush (11. November 2011)

Ein HT reicht für alle Sachen die dort stehen  Richtige Dirts gibbet nit,aber nen Pumptrail.

Das wird ja ein riesen Haufen wenn alle es schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Ich freu mir so!!! 

Jan! HT nach langer Flugabstinenz... hm, ich fahr wieder mit dem Enduro!


----------



## Makke (11. November 2011)

HT in Belgien geht ... aber Fully ist schon angenehmer .... 
... bei so vielen Leuten muss ich wohl noch mal schnell auf meine neue Hausstrecke ... ÜBEN, ÜBEN und ÜBEN!!!!  ... damit ich mich am Sonntag nicht so blamiere ....


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Wenn, dann übernehme ich das! Das Gap und die davor liegenden Doubles fehlen mir immer noch. Da bin ich nach wie vor "Mädchen".... 

Musst du Samstag wieder arbeiten???? Hausstrecke und "Geheimtraining" klingt irgendwie gut!


----------



## Makke (11. November 2011)

neee .. hab mal ein freies WE!!!


----------



## Prolux (11. November 2011)

Kommt eigentlich jemand bei mir vorbei und lädt mich ein???


----------



## natureboy79 (11. November 2011)

...sei schlau,war bus und bahn!


----------



## Prolux (11. November 2011)

verstehe ich nicht


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht



haha 

Danny, kannst Du mit dem Rad oder ÖPNV zu Makke kommen?

Wir fahren nach Westen raus und müssten sonst extra nochmal nach Ddorf reinfahren.


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Die Atlas ist da!!!!


----------



## elmono (11. November 2011)

Sehr schön! 

Sollte ich wohl morgen auch noch mal am Table üben gehen. Meine Reifen hatten seit Monaten keine Luft mehr unter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Nööö lass mal, dann haben wir mehr zu lachen (und ich falle nicht so auf...)  

Geh jetzt erstmal in den Keller, die Atlas montieren.


----------



## elmono (11. November 2011)

Naja, mal sehen. 

Wie ist eigentlich die Bodenbeschaffenheit? Fat Alberts fein, oder brauchts DH Schluppen?


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

FA reicht! Sandboden


----------



## Prolux (11. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> haha
> 
> Danny, kannst Du mit dem Rad oder ÖPNV zu Makke kommen?
> 
> Wir fahren nach Westen raus und müssten sonst extra nochmal nach Ddorf reinfahren.



Die Ausrüstung, habe keine geeignete Transportausrüstung für die Ausrüstung


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Hm, das ist jetzt aber umständlich. Hast Du keinen großen Rucksack?
Wollte ggf. morgen noch mit Makke ne Runde in der Nähe "üben" (kann ja schliesslich nicht hinter Jan zurückstehen...  )
Einen großen Rucksack hab ich noch hier.... wir bekommen dich, bzw. Deine Ausrüstung schon zum Treffpunkt. *yes we can!*


----------



## Prolux (11. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hm, das ist jetzt aber umständlich. Hast Du keinen großen Rucksack?
> Wollte ggf. morgen noch mit Makke ne Runde in der Nähe "üben" (kann ja schliesslich nicht hinter Jan zurückstehen...  )
> Einen großen Rucksack hab ich noch hier.... wir bekommen dich, bzw. Deine Ausrüstung schon zum Treffpunkt. *yes we can!*



Bist Du morgen bei CS, wenn ja dann nimm bitte den großen Rucksack mit. Wenn nicht, dann morgen zum Markus!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (11. November 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht



war nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Nee, bin nicht bei CS. Ich RUF DICH AN! *peitscheknall* 

Alles wird gut!


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> war nicht böse gemeint!



Du bist nicht dabei Norman???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (11. November 2011)

nee,bikepark und mein haibike...passt nicht,ausserdem ist bikepark nicht so meine stärke....pure angst!!!!


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2011)

Stell Dich deinen Ängsten!!!! 

Das Hai taugt schon für Belgien!!!!


----------



## -Wally- (12. November 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> nee,bikepark und mein haibike...passt nicht,ausserdem ist bikepark nicht so meine stärke....pure angst!!!!



Ach...ich bin im Park auch nicht der Überflieger und taste mich an die wilden Sachen noch ran, wobei ich seit meinem Unfall in Winterberg auch erstmal 'nen Dämpfer bekommen hab, aber die Filthys in Belgien sind echt fein, da kann man auch ohne fette DH Gurke sehr viel Spaß haben, weils da auch einen netten Übungsparcour gibt, ich persönlich finds nur Schade, dass diese "Holzbrücken-Tables" die eigentlich mal Doubles waren nicht mehr sind...
Angst muss man da aber keine haben, man muss ja nicht alles fahren....
Ich würde selbst voll gerne mit nach Belgien, aber bei mir klappts zeitlich leider nicht.


----------



## Asha'man (12. November 2011)

Ich denke ich bin leider raus.  Erkältung ist immer noch schlimm und gestern ging gar nix. Hab den Tag im Bett verbracht. Heute ist es etwas besser, aber an Bikepark ist nicht zu denken und Wunder passieren bis morgen sicher auch keine.


----------



## elmono (12. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wollte ggf. morgen noch mit Makke ne Runde in der Nähe "üben" (kann ja schliesslich nicht hinter Jan zurückstehen...  )



Mein Üben waren heute übrigens 90min auf dem Rennrad.


----------



## Makke (12. November 2011)

Falscher Ansatz ... obwohl, dann kannst Du ja morgen uns zum Startpunkt ziehen 
wir waren heute auch noch ne Stunde üben ... im Dreck 

9:15 Uhr ist Abfahrt!

@Thommy ... ärgerlich ... aber sieh mal zu das Du wieder fit wirst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (12. November 2011)

seid Ihr auch schon alle aufgeregt


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2011)

Jep! Muss gleich noch mein Doppelherz nehmen!


----------



## _andi_ (12. November 2011)

wie macht ihr das mit der verpflegung da? reichts wenn mans im auto hat oder muss man alles am mann haben?


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2011)

Alles am Mann! Sind knapp 2km bis zum Wagen!
Wie hast du´s mit der Protection gelöst?


----------



## Makke (12. November 2011)

wir sind zum Biken dort ... nicht zum Essen 
Ein Notbrot in den Rucksack ... auf dem Heimweg gibbet wieder dieses Zeugs da .... Frikandl Spezzzzial (oder so ähnlich) ...


----------



## _andi_ (12. November 2011)

ich hab was für ellbogen und knie 

fürn rücken auf die schnelle nix gefunden, aber ich trau mich wohl eh nich auf die hohen rampen


----------



## pauing (12. November 2011)

@andi: das passt schon...kannst ja einfach mal schauen, ob das was für dich ist. ich denke, wenn man da ein bischen rumfährt, um sich das einmal anzuschauen, braucht man noch keine ritterausrüstung

@makke: nimmst du eine kamera mit?

Da kommen ja einige mit...freu mich schon


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Sssssoooooo!!! 
Rad gesäubert... 
Klamotten aufgehängt... 
Sitze jetz mit einem Bier auf der Couch 

Nur dieses  will einfach nicht weichen....


----------



## Makke (13. November 2011)

war gerade noch ne Runde in der Wanne schwimmen ...  
Ja war ein genialer Tag ... und Frikand`l Spezzzial + Bier ...


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Gibts schon einen Teaser auf die Bilder???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (13. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sssssoooooo!!!
> Rad gesäubert...
> Klamotten aufgehängt...
> Sitze jetz mit einem Bier auf der Couch
> ...



Das war sauber gesprungen 

War ein super Tag heute So die Couuuccchhhh ruuuuufffffttttt


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Du hast doch auch dieses Zucken um die Mundwinkel Ingo! 

Von Danny ganz zu schweigen


----------



## pauing (13. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch dieses Zucken um die Mundwinkel Ingo!
> 
> Von Danny ganz zu schweigen



das hab ich  ach sowas müsste man öfter machen...das baut einen auf


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Ja!!!
Passt schon! Inrath und Wuppertal sind ja auch nicht so weit!


----------



## elmono (13. November 2011)

So, Kind im Bett, jetzt auch Couch und Bier.

Schön wars.


----------



## Prolux (13. November 2011)

Bin gerade sehr entspannt und die Mundwinkel berühren gerade die Ohren, nachher träume ich von dicken Gaps und North Shore`s .


----------



## akami (13. November 2011)

Moin Leutz!

Ich wohne ab demnächst in Gießen. Ist zwar auch nicht direkt in der Nähe von Düsseldorf
aber immerhin näher als jetzt und für die eine oder andere Tour doch gut zu erreichen.


Ich hätte da noch eine Frage:

Ich habe in mein V.SX jetzt einen Coil-Dämpfer gebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Er hat momentan eine 450x2.37 Stahlfeder verbaut. Für "Leerfahrten" oder nur leicht 
bepackt super aber für längere Touren mit Gepäck und auch höheren Sprüngen brauche
ich eine 550er. Nun hätte ich die Option auf eine Titanfeder. Diese ist im Hub allerdings
größer mit 2.75. Wie sieht es aus, kann ich die bedenkenlos verbauen oder ist dann die
Endprogression zu gering? Erbitte Hilfe...


Danke,
Philip


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Das VSX hat 57mm Dämpferhub bei 200mm Einbaulänge. 
Die jetzige Feder hat 60mm Gesamthub.
Wenn die bestehende Feder noch mindestens 1,5cm Gewindelänge am Dämpferbody freiläßt, kannst Du die fahren! Die 2,75er hat 70mm max Hub und ist eigentlich für 216er und 222er Dämpfer gedacht.


----------



## akami (13. November 2011)

Vom Einbaumaß her passt es perfekt. Na dann vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. November 2011)

Na dann, rein damit! 

Gießen hat sicher auch schöne Ecken!


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Uaaaaaaaa...... kaffeeschlürf.... Moin Gemeinde!!!!!

boaaaa, ich hab Muskelkater im Oberkjörper.... sch... Pumptrack.... 

aber sonst... 

ICH KRIEG`S EINFACH NICHT WEG!!!!


----------



## Drakush (14. November 2011)

war mal wieder richtig gut mit euch


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

... schöne Bilder ... werd auch nochj gleich was nachreichen 

[peinlich]
... jetzt hab ich doch glatt den -Wally- vergessen .... der alte Sack ist doch gestern 41 geworden .....  Happy Bööööörsday ...
[/peinlich]


----------



## elmono (14. November 2011)

Styles hat auch schon ein paar Bilder von gestern hochgeladen: http://steelsprocket.pinkbike.com/album/Bikepark-Filthy-Trails/

Inklusive dem kurz vorm Einschlag am Roadgap.


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Genau!!!! Wally und *41*  Häppieeee Bördsday!!!! (alter Sack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (14. November 2011)

Ochhh mmaaannnnn....neeeeeiiiiddd pur!  Sieht nach einem tollen Tag aus. 

Anliegerfoto vom Darius rockt und Makke styled auf dem Roadgap.  Hoffe das wird bald wiederholt und ich bin fit.


----------



## Asha'man (14. November 2011)

Boah gerade die Fotos vom Styles angeschaut. Makke geht ja richtig ab auf dem Roadgap. 

Aber was ist das hier??? Junge, lass los und schmeiss das Fahrrad weg. Will gar nicht wissen, wie das ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

er hat nicht losgelassen ...  war ein saubere Frontflip auf Höhe 0,0m ... ist aber nichts passiert!

werde mir von Styles noch ein paar Bilder für die HP borgen .... sind ein paar sehr schöne Aufnahmen dabei!

erste Bilder sind auf der HP online














Mein Liebling vom Styles ...


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Das Roadgap knacke ich bestimmt auch noch! Jetzt wo die Flügel wieder an der richtigen Stelle sitzen.... 
Der Nose Dive des jungen Helden hat mich final doch zu sehr abgeschreckt... gut, dass dem nix passiert ist. Im ersten Moment dachte ich, wir müssen die Überreste aus der Landung kratzen...  Toll, der Bericht auf der fun-riders Seite steht ja auch schon drin! Sehr fleissig Makke!


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2011)

jääähhh, so muß das


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2011)

cool, bin wieder Model des Monats !!!


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Miss November!!!


----------



## Asha'man (14. November 2011)

Oh Mist, fast vergessen: HAPPY BÖRSDAY @WALLY!  Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder an ner Wand oder auf nem Trail.


----------



## pauing (14. November 2011)

Das haben wir gestern gut gemacht  Top Bericht Makke 

Glückwunsch Wally!


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

der Bericht ist nicht von mir ... Autor ist S.F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Jooo, danke Ingo! 
Der Eine schreibt, der Andere sorgt dafür, dass es bleibt.
Berichte tun der Seite immer gut!


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

@Danny ... wie hieß das Teil noch mal, was ich da am Hals hatte?

.... habs gefunden UFO Bulldoc ... ich denke ich hole mir auch so ein Teil ... Sicher ist Sicher


----------



## pauing (14. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jooo, danke Ingo!
> Der Eine schreibt, der Andere sorgt dafür, dass es bleibt.
> Berichte tun der Seite immer gut!



Gut gemacht Stefan


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Danny ... wie hieß das Teil noch mal, was ich da am Hals hatte?
> 
> .... habs gefunden UFO Bulldoc ... ich denke ich hole mir auch so ein Teil ... Sicher ist Sicher



Sammelbestellung?

Bei BMO?


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2011)

Ufo Plast Bulldog. Auf die richtige Größe achten, ich glaube es gibt auch eine Kindergröße!
Glückwunsch auch von mir Wally


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung?
> 
> Bei BMO?



Für Herren gibbet nur eine Größe (aber es gibt auch eine Junioredition) ... zu Bestellen bei rma-offroadshop oder mgsports .... bei BMO ist er ausverkauft ...
Sammelbestellung ist ne Idee? Hat jemand ein Kundenkonto bei einem der Shops?


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

rma hat keine Lagerbestandsanzeige, mgsports behauptet "in kurzer Zeit lieferbar" das ist ein 2009 er Modell. Da glaub ich noch nicht dran...
rma geht über paypal, also kein Problem

dann gibts auch noch den hier von 

EVS Sports

und

O'Neil


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

und der könnte sogar baugleich mit dem UFO sein!!! 
Auf der Seite gibts noch mehr!


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2011)

der ist auch nur halb so teuer wie meiner. ich glaube den würde ich kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

ich finde den hier ganz interessant:
https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/...chutz_White_Black_2012/22687-352-;34;352.html

der O`Neal taugt nichts ... so ein Ding habe ich hier liegen ....
Der andere benötigt eine Möglichtkeit zur Befestigung an Brustpanzer ...

Der Acerbis         Nackenschutz (White) 2012 ist wohl für uns die "optimalere" Wahl ...


----------



## Prolux (14. November 2011)

ich kann mir nur schlecht Vorstellen wie man den an den Brustpanzer befestigen soll.
laut Beschreibung geht das.


----------



## Makke (14. November 2011)

da muss man nen Knopf annähen 
vermutlich haben aktueller Jacken entsprechende Vorbereitungen .... meine ist von 2005 ... da ist nix dran ...


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2011)

Also den Acerbis! Wer will sonst noch?


----------



## -Wally- (15. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich danke Euch für die Glückwünsche!
Ja, ja...so langsam werde ich alt...aber Makke...jetzt bin ich mit meinen 26 Jahren ja auch nur zwei Jahre jünger als Du...

Ich habe zum Geburtstag unter anderem von meiner süßen übrigens was ganz feines bekommen, was ich hier noch präsentieren wollte, nämlich einen Raceface Adventskalender! Echt cool! 

Aber seht selbst:







In Belgien scheine ich ja echt was verpasst zu haben...naja, nächstes mal dann.
Wie oft der Makke wohl diesmal übers Gap geflogen ist? 30 mal? 50 mal?

Die Idee mit dem Genickschutz finde ich übrigens klasse! Mein Leatt Brace hat ja damals beim Crash in W-Berg immerhin den Kopf vorm Aufprall beschützt, auch wenn der Helm das nicht so wirklich ausgehalten hat...wenigstens Kopf und Nacken schmerzten nicht.

viele Grüße und gute Nacht,
Wally


----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Also den Acerbis! Wer will sonst noch?



Ich nehm auch einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

Apropos, will heute einer um 18.00Uhr fahren?


----------



## Makke (15. November 2011)

heute 18:00 Uhr schaffe ich auf keinen Fall ... kann erst ab 20:00 Uhr ...


----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

20.00uhr ist auch ok. Dunkel wird es eh


----------



## Prolux (15. November 2011)

heute werde ich nicht fahren, aber am Donnerstag würde ich fahren wollen......


----------



## _andi_ (15. November 2011)

bin erst 19 uhr aus der uni daheim (wenn die bahn pünklich is) ... 20 uhr könnte ich schaffen ... wo treffen?


----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

Ich bin auch für Donnerstag. Donnerstag 19:00uhr am Apollo?


----------



## _andi_ (15. November 2011)

apollo ... das variete unter der rheinbrücke?


----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

Genau...alternativ ca. 30min später am gewohnten Treffpunkt.


----------



## Makke (15. November 2011)

ich fahre heute wohl eher alleine ... kann keinen genauen Zeitpunkt sagen ... 
Donnerstag fällt aus beruflichen Gründen flach.


----------



## pauing (15. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ich fahre heute wohl eher alleine ... kann keinen genauen Zeitpunkt sagen ...
> Donnerstag fällt aus beruflichen Gründen flach.



Ok, ich dreh jetzt auch ein Rhein-Sonnenuntergangs-Ründchen...das wird anscheinend bitter kalt Naja, dann kann ich mal testen, wie viele Schichten Klamotten man jetzt braucht, um nicht einzufrieren.

@Prolux: Geht das klar mit Donnerstag? Falls du früher starten willst, dürfte das auch machbar sein. Bis 18:00Uhr würde ich es zum Apollo schaffen. 19:00Uhr wäre mir lieber, weil wegen entspannter Ich würde gerne einmal bis zur Tannenkannte und wieder re-tour. 
@Andi: wärst du am Donnerstag auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (15. November 2011)

ich wär heute etwa ab 20 uhr und/oder donnerstag dabei.


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2011)

Macht ihr mal, ich hab hier noch eine Verabredung mit diversen Dokumentationen und später noch ein Date im Keller....


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2011)

*Klick*


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> und der könnte sogar baugleich mit dem UFO sein!!!
> Auf der Seite gibts noch mehr!



Erledigt!!!!!


----------



## Makke (16. November 2011)

wie erledigt? .... gekauft oder was?

Hier noch was zum Lesen:


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> wie erledigt? .... gekauft oder was?
> 
> Hier noch was zum Lesen:



Ja klar! 3Stk! Du, Ingo und ich!


----------



## pauing (16. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja klar! 3Stk! Du, Ingo und ich!


Sehr gut!


----------



## Makke (16. November 2011)

bekommst ein Bier von mir 

Frage in die Runde:
nächsten Mittwoch: *Willingen?*


----------



## Prolux (16. November 2011)

jaaaaaa! sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (16. November 2011)

hab ich schon wieder nen Feiertag verpasst?
Mittwoch geht leider nicht. ansonsten bin ich für willingen immer zuhaben.


----------



## Eisbäcker (16. November 2011)

hab ich schon wieder nen Feiertag verpasst?
Mittwoch geht leider nicht. ansonsten bin ich für willingen immer zuhaben.
Also an Wochenenden!


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2011)

Nee, Mittwoch habe ich keine Zeit!


----------



## -Wally- (16. November 2011)

Willingen am Mittwoch? Sauber!
Und sollte es 'nen Wetterumschwung am Wochenende geben, dann kommen halt die Ski mit.


----------



## pauing (16. November 2011)

Ich wäre auch bei willingen dabei, wenn sich das Wetter hält.


----------



## Prolux (16. November 2011)

@ Stefan,
diese Enduro Rally meinte ich http://www.trans-provence.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (16. November 2011)

wäre am Mittwoch auch dabei in Willingen. Schmeißen die denn in der Woche den Lift an und nehmen Räder mit? Gut das ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe...


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. November 2011)

Hey Leute, momentan wird mit der Stadt Aachen verhandelt und es bestehen ernste Pläne zum Bau eines Bikeparks in Aachen. Dafür wird am Sonntag um 12Uhr in Aachen auf den Aachener-Münchener Treppen ein Fotoshoot mit der Aachener Presse veranstaltet bei dem eine möglichst große Community in voller Montur zum posen antreten soll.

Ich bin leider noch bis Weihnachten in den USA und kann daher nicht vorbeischaun. Ich denke aber, dass jeder von uns der hin und wieder mal nach Belgien oder in einen anderen Bikepark fährt, die Chance wahrnehmen sollte um auf uns aufmerksam zu machen und den Bau einer lokalen Parkanlage, im Stil der Filthy Trails, in Aachen voranzutreiben.

Hier der "offizielle" Post von Styles von den Filthy Trails:
*Styles Hanssens
IMPORTANT!!!  To all riders amongst us, who want a bikepark near Aachen. In the  future it is possible that there will be (constructed) legal  Freeride/Downhill/Dirtjump trails near 'het drielandenpunt'. At the  moment there are meetings and conversations with the city counsil about a  bikepark in Aachen. To promote and support our sport, we have arranged a  fotoshoot meeting (no riding, just posing) for the local newspaper in  Aachen at the 'Aachener-Münchener Treppen' (Cine-Karree) Sunday at 12.00  o'clock. When you have time , please take your friends, bike(s) and  gear and come support us. Good luck-One Love!!*


----------



## _andi_ (17. November 2011)

heute 19:30 am parkplatz fahneburgstr? oder doch 18:30?


----------



## pauing (17. November 2011)

_andi_ schrieb:


> heute 19:30 am parkplatz fahneburgstr? oder doch 18:30?


18:30 am parkplatz ist gut. Dann einmal zur tannenkante und retour.


----------



## _andi_ (17. November 2011)

klingt gut, bis gleich dann


----------



## akami (17. November 2011)

Moin!

Hat einer von euch noch eine Coil-Gabel mit 160mm oder 170mm liegen, die er im Tausch gegen eine Fox Talas 36 160mm 2011 und einen Fox Float RP23 BV High Volume 2011 rausrücken würde?

MFG


----------



## pauing (17. November 2011)

@Andi: War nen super Night-Ride heute Jetzt gehts erst einmal mit nem kalten Bierchen in die warme Wanne!


----------



## _andi_ (17. November 2011)

je dunkler das wird, umso länger kommen mir die 20 km vor


----------



## Asha'man (18. November 2011)

@Akami: Hab noch eine sehr sahnige 160mm Van RC2 zum Verkauf hier. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## S.F. (19. November 2011)

Makke, Ingo!

Die Nackenhörnchen sind da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. November 2011)

sehr gut ... können wir ja dann morgen in Krefeld testen ... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/228046/


----------



## pauing (20. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makke, Ingo!
> 
> Die Nackenhörnchen sind da!



sauber

Apropos heute Krefeld. Seid ihr heute da? Ich wollte da auch heute Nachmittag mit Rigo hin.


----------



## Frog (20. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> sauber
> 
> Apropos heute Krefeld. Seid ihr heute da? Ich wollte da auch heute Nachmittag mit Rigo hin.



was ist denn in Krefeld los? bzw. Wo?


----------



## pauing (20. November 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> was ist denn in Krefeld los? bzw. Wo?



Hi Frog,

wir wollen zum Inrather Berg. Mit schwerem Gerät runter rollen. 
Am Parkplatz Flünnertzdyk ecke langendyk wollen wir uns um 14:30Uhr Treffen. Wenn du auch Lust hast, dann sag kurz bescheid, ob du kommst.
Wenn du kommst und uns nicht findest: Ich hab die meine Nummer per PN geschickt.

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Frog (20. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi Frog,
> 
> wir wollen zum Inrather Berg. Mit schwerem Gerät runter rollen.
> Am Parkplatz Flünnertzdyk ecke langendyk wollen wir uns um 14:30Uhr Treffen. Wenn du auch Lust hast, dann sag kurz bescheid, ob du kommst.
> ...



Danke...mal sehen ob mich noch aufraffen kann.

Nummer bekommst Du jetzt auch von mir!

VG
Olli


----------



## pauing (20. November 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> Danke...mal sehen ob mich noch aufraffen kann.
> 
> Nummer bekommst Du jetzt auch von mir!
> 
> ...



OK, vielleicht bis später.


----------



## Makke (20. November 2011)

Bin raus ...


----------



## S.F. (20. November 2011)

Schade! War gut!!!

Willst Du vor Mittwoch noch das Nackenhörnchen?

Oli, was war mit Dir? Doch nix???


----------



## Frog (20. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Schade! War gut!!!
> 
> Willst Du vor Mittwoch noch das Nackenhörnchen?
> 
> Oli, was war mit Dir? Doch nix???



nee...hatte noch was zu erledigen und "springen" ist ja nicht ganz so mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (20. November 2011)

Das Nackenrölchen passt!
War wirklich sehr gut heute! Das nächste mal in Krefeld geht es dann richtig los. Jetzt kenne ich die Strecke Schauen wa mal...

Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht mit nach Willingen. Ich konnte keinen Urlaub nehmen


----------



## Makke (20. November 2011)

@stefan ... wuerde dich heute abend gerne noch kurz belaestigen ... wollte die mx-comp noch holen ...ginge das?


----------



## S.F. (20. November 2011)

Ja klar komm vorbei!


----------



## Makke (20. November 2011)

So gegen 9 ... Dann fahre ich direkt ins buero weiter


----------



## S.F. (20. November 2011)

Ok


----------



## lhampe (20. November 2011)

Hallo,

kann man sich für Mittwoch Wllingen bei Euch noch anschließen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

Hi,

gemäß dem Willingen Fred war das letzte WE definitiv das etzte an dem Räder mitgenommen wurden. 

Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe würde ich gerne ein paar Touren Tagsüber machen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?

Lars


----------



## Makke (21. November 2011)

... ich habe auch schon überlegt .... Willingen war mir auch zu "aufwendig" ...
Ne ordentliche Tour wäre auch was feines .... oder mal an einen Spot in der Nähe zum "Spielen" 

Bin für alles offen .... Vorschläge bitte!

- Filthy Trails
- Glüder/Altenberg
- eine der Halden


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

Bin auch für fast alles offen. Altenberg war ich schon lange nicht mehr und hätte mal wieder Lust drauf, kenne mich da aber nicht aus.
Filthy kenne ich auch nicht, steht aber noch auf meiner Liste... 
Die Halden kenne auch nicht, 

...was kenne ich eigentlich!?!

War am WE am Kothen DH in Wuppertal. Ist ganz nett dort.


----------



## Makke (21. November 2011)

dann Mittwoch Altenberg ... 
Start gegen 10:30 Uhr am Schöllerhof (heißt der so?) ...
Tourinfo .... hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter -und dann fertig


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> dann Mittwoch Altenberg ...
> Start gegen 10:30 Uhr am Schöllerhof (heißt der so?) ...
> Tourinfo .... hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter - hoch - runter -und dann fertig



Der Parkplatz unten Nähe Altenberg an dem DH? Ja der heißt so. So oft auf und ab klingt anstrengend, da verschiebe ich meine Tour für morgen und spiele nur ein bißchen am Bremsenfeld.


----------



## Makke (21. November 2011)

so wild wird das nicht ... gehen alles ruhig an ... es gibt ein/zwei Ziele die müssen sein, der Rest wird von der Gruppe entschieden.


----------



## Prolux (21. November 2011)

Enduro-Rad oder Allm.


----------



## SFA (21. November 2011)

Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja am Mi.
Sonst noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Makke (21. November 2011)

Enduro .... die Abfahrten sollen doch Spaß machen


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ... gehen alles ruhig an ... .





Makke schrieb:


> Enduro .... die Abfahrten sollen doch Spaß machen



so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (21. November 2011)

ist das dort so wie in belgien am sonntag?


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

nein ... die Abfahrten sind eher steil und technisch.


----------



## Prolux (22. November 2011)

@ Makke,
morgen um 10 bei mir an den Garagen? Muß noch Gabelöl nachfüllen damit die Druckstufe wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

eher noch 10-15 min früher .... da wir noch im Berufsverkehr sind ...

-Wally- ... was sit mit Dir?

Eine Altenbergrunde sieht vom Profil in der Regel so aus: 25km bei knapp 800hm


----------



## Prolux (22. November 2011)

ok!


----------



## _andi_ (22. November 2011)

komm ich da mit meinem canyon xc runter? dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

... runter kommt man immer ... die Frage ist wie.
Ich kann Deine Fahrtechnik nicht einschätzen, daher bleibt Dir nur probieren ... 

... ein Reifen mit guter Pannensicherheit und Grip ist wichtig!


----------



## _andi_ (22. November 2011)

hab nur die rocket rons


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

... hmmm ... nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (22. November 2011)

so auf die schnelle bekomme ich keine anderen reifen bis morgen, also wünsch ich euch viel spass und bin dann eher bei der nächsten xc runde dabei


----------



## pommes5 (22. November 2011)

och mönno ... probezeit ist doch fürn arsch ... würd so gern morgen urlaub machen und mitfahren


----------



## H-P (22. November 2011)

pommes5 schrieb:


> och mönno ... probezeit ist doch fürn arsch ... würd so gern morgen urlaub machen und mitfahren


 
Da bleibt nur kündigen.

Den anderen viel Spaß, habe keinen Urlaub mehr.


----------



## elmono (22. November 2011)

Ich hätte noch genug Urlaub, aber keine Zeit. Dazu Sportverbot weil gestern Weisheitszähne raus.


----------



## Frog (22. November 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch genug Urlaub, aber keine Zeit. Dazu Sportverbot weil gestern Weisheitszähne raus.



..jan..schon so alt?


----------



## akami (22. November 2011)

Die Weisheit ist jetzt raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (22. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ... hmmm ... nicht gut!



@Makke...das geschriebene ist geil!!

Du hast doch so viele im Keller (ich leider auch)..dann bring Ihm doch einen mit!


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

Reifen habe ich in der Tat noch so einige ... aber ich befürchte, das diese nicht in sein Radl passen werden, sind ja doch fast alles Walzen ...

@Jan ... dann mal alles gute ... hoffe es hat gut geklappt!


----------



## _andi_ (22. November 2011)

welche reifen eigenen sich dafür eigentlich?

ich hab hier nen test aus der mb 10/10, da schreiben sie für all mountain is fat albert evo 2.4 toll und für enduro big betty evo 2.4. hab noch nicht geschaut ob 2.4er breite bei mir reinpasst. wärn doch nur ~4mm mehr in der breite, oder?


----------



## Makke (22. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung was bei Dir passen würde ...
Fat Albert ist der beste Endurotourer .... die Big Betty ist bei Feuchtigkeit ne Katastrophe .... Wenn es Schwalbe sein soll dann vorne ne Muddy Mary und hinten nen Fetten Albert ...
Ich fahre vorne Onza Ibex (den gibts übrigens auch in 2,25) und hinten Albert ...


----------



## elmono (22. November 2011)

Frog schrieb:


> ..jan..schon so alt?



Nicht so alt, wie ich mich oft fühle. 




Makke schrieb:


> @Jan ... dann mal alles gute ... hoffe es hat gut geklappt!



Danke. Alles gut verlaufen, nur Sport sollte ich halt nicht direkt machen, damits schnell und gut verheilt.
Das Wochenende bin ich dann auch noch unterwegs, und ab nächster Woche klappts dann wieder mal mit dem Radfahren.


----------



## S.F. (22. November 2011)

Jan, kenne ich und hab das auch noch vor der letzten TT hinter mich gebracht! 
Gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder!!!!

Andi: 2,25 bis max 2,3! Albert ist ne gute Wahl!


----------



## -Wally- (22. November 2011)

Oha, also doch kein Belgien morgen? Schadöö...hab extra das BigBike wieder mal frisch gemacht.
Hmm....ich war heute noch ganz ordentlich unterwegs, wollte heute am späten Vormittag auch nochmal kurz mit dem Enduro raus, da ist dann auch ne Altenbergtour bis in die Dunkelheit draus geworden, ich weiß garnicht ob ich noch Körner für Morgen habe...aber das wird dann morgen hoffentlich nicht allzu wild, oder?

Was die Reifenfrage angeht, auch wenns derzeit total trockenes Wetter ist, so war es in Altenberg und Umgebung doch überraschend feucht und matschig heute, dazu noch jede Menge Laub auf den Trails...

@Andi 
Ein guter Reifen für den Cross Country und auch Trail Bereich ist wirklich der Nobby Nic, der kann so ziemlich alles recht gut.
Die Steigerung ist dann wirklich der Fat Albert, da hab ich aber selbst noch zu wenige Erfahrungen mit.
Big Betty ist auch verdammt gut, aber wirklich nur wenns vorallem trocken und steinig ist. Muddy Mary ist dann für den feuchten Wald der Hammerreifen.


----------



## Makke (23. November 2011)

@-Wally- .... wir werden so fahren, das man jederzeit aussteigen kann ... los komm mit! (können ja morgen im Büro dafür nen Gang zurückschalten und danach Klettern gehen)


----------



## Makke (23. November 2011)

... schöööön wars heute!!!
Bis bald im Wald ....


----------



## Prolux (23. November 2011)

Jaaaaaa, schön wars, schön steil mit Bodenprobe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (23. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ... schöööön wars heute!!!
> Bis bald im Wald ....



Ja aber auf jeden Fall!! 
Tolle Runde war das. Ich werde demnächst auch mal versuchen einiges davon per Hardtail nachzufahren glaube ich...


----------



## lhampe (23. November 2011)

jepp. War trotz des tristen Wetters schön. Coole Steilabfahrt am Ende der Tour.


----------



## Makke (23. November 2011)

ja ... die verschiedenen Abstiegstechniken waren durch aus interessant


----------



## lhampe (23. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ja ... die verschiedenen Abstiegstechniken waren durch aus interessant


ach da, da war ich froh das die Vernunft gesiegt hatte. Ich meine den Ausgang vom Trail, das war schwungvoll.


----------



## pauing (23. November 2011)

Das hört sich ja spannend an! Da ihr alle noch posten könnt, sind die Flachköpper anscheinend glimpflich ausgegangen

Apropos Abstiegstechnik: Hat einer von euch mal Lust abends unter der Woche in beleuchteten citynahen Gefilden ein wenig Technik zu trainieren?


----------



## Makke (23. November 2011)

je nach Wetter grundsätzlich ja ...


----------



## S.F. (23. November 2011)

tztztz, hat da jemand versucht zu schieben, wo man nicht laufen kann??? 

grundsätzlich auch, ja Ingo


----------



## Prolux (24. November 2011)

Gefahren wo man die Bremse ganz aufmachen sollte.


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

@Stefan ... die Stelle ist extrem knifflig ... da man zwei mal 90° drehen muss und das bei einem Gefälle, bei dem Laufen fast garnicht mehr geht ... 
Wir zeigen Dir das mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (24. November 2011)

die du aber gemeistert hast!!!!????


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

leider nein  ... diesmal nicht.
Bin dort aber schon mal mit Olli im strömenden Regen runter, da ging es ...


----------



## SFA (24. November 2011)

@Makke: Hi, wo wart Ihr denn gestern überall? Haben wir uns gestern evtl. am Ausgang "Oldschool" getroffen/gesehen? Welches Steilstück meint ihr denn? Den "Coca Cola" oder den "Linken"?
Ride On,
Stefan


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

ich glaube gesehen habe ich gestern nur einen Biker mit Fullface ... 
Wir meinen die Abfahrt in den Krater rechts von der Jausenstation ... Namen sagen mir nichts


----------



## S.F. (24. November 2011)

Ich bin enttäuscht... 



Makke schrieb:


> leider nein  ... diesmal nicht.
> Bin dort aber schon mal mit Olli im strömenden Regen runter, da ging es ...


----------



## -Wally- (24. November 2011)

SFA schrieb:


> @Makke: Hi, wo wart Ihr denn gestern überall? Haben wir uns gestern evtl. am Ausgang "Oldschool" getroffen/gesehen? Welches Steilstück meint ihr denn? Den "Coca Cola" oder den "Linken"?
> Ride On,
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,
wir sind gestern am Schöllerhof gestartet und dann das Eifgenbachtal hinauf und später wieder runter, haben dabei an den Talwänden so einiges an Trails mitgenommen und sind nochmal um die Eifgenburg rum, um mal zu gucken wie sehr das dort mit MTB Verbotsschildern dicht gemacht wurde...
Solltest Du gestern auf einem hellblauen Perp unterwegs gewesen sein, dann sind wir am Schöllerhof fast nahezu zeitgleich gestartet, aber bis ich mal rüberollen konnte um "Hallo" zu sagen, warste schon wech.
Später dann sind wir ein paar Meter neben/unterhalb dem Liebesbeweis 'nen schnellen Trail runter, ich kam als erster der gruppe "etwas bunt gewandet" auf nem braunen Speci Enduro den Trail runter, genau neben Dir, aber auf ein lautes "Moin!" und "Hallo!" hattest Du leider nicht reagiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (24. November 2011)

@Wally: Mensch, das ist ja blöd gelaufen. Ich hab am Anfang von PP Schöllerhof geparkt und bin dann erstmal auf der anderen Seite des Eifgentals hoch, um dort ein paar Trails abzugfahren. Danach, bin ich dann zum Thoamshof hoch und weiter zum Gabelbaum und von dort zurück zum Schöllerhof, weil da ja auch ein paar nette Trails rund um die DH-Strecke dort sind!
Ich war auch mit dem Perp unterwegs, hatte aber Musik auf den Ohren und habe am Oldschool zwar einen Biker runterfahren gesehen (Dich?) und auch gegrüßt aber die Musik war dann wohl doch zu laut, um Euch zu hören! Sorry, war also nicht persönlich gemeint! Wenn Du da nochmal unterwegs bist, mail mich oder Throsten einfach mal an, für den Fall, daß Du Begleitung suchst!
LG,
Stefan


----------



## Bearded_Pete (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man an meiner Postzahl erkennen dürfte, bin ich noch nen Frischling, sowohl im Forum als auch im MTB'lern. Ich wollte aber mal nach Anfänger-tauglichen Strecken fragen, da mir die Runden im Grafenberger Wald so langsam ein wenig eintönig werden.

Vielleicht kurz zu meinem Profil, wie gesagt bin Anfänger und das vermutlich sogar blutig, ein Fahrfehler im Grafenberger Wald hat schon gereicht um mir erstmal eine Woche Pause zu genehmigen...und das sogar recht schmerzhaft. Irgendwelche Tipps wo ich mal lang fahren könnte?

Gruß Peter


----------



## -Wally- (24. November 2011)

Jo...dat passt, Gabelbaum sind wir auch runter, dann rüber zum Liebesbeweis, dann aber wieder rauf und den Trail runter wo Du dann mit Mukke auf den Ohren (in der Natur!!?? Wie kann man nur?) unten vorbei bist als ich raus kam.

Auf dem Parkplatz bin ich auch noch an Dir vorbei gerollt (großer schwarzer Kombi), das weiß ich noch...
Fährst Du immer mit Musik auf den Ohren? Stelle mir das gerade übel vor, wie ich mit gebrochenen Knochen unterm Radel liege und um Hilfe Rufe, dann kommt ein gut gelaunter Biker mit dem Kopf Wippend ganz nah vorbei...hört aber mein Pfeifen und Rufen nicht...(Und mein Rucksack hat 'ne Notpfeife im Tragegurt eingebaut...)
Nee...Natur ist für viele wohl uncool, aber ich liebe die Atmossphäre im Wald und da gehört eben auch die Akustik dazu...
Ich denke ich bin in der nächsten Zeit öfter mal wieder dort unterwegs, ich wohne ja auch in der Nähe und radle von Zeit zu Zeit auch mal hin, aber wenn, dann meist unter der Woche, und hätte auch mal Spaß an einem Nightride in der Gegend...wobei Vorgestern bin ich den LinefeTrail fast schon im dunkeln gefahren.

gruß,
André


----------



## SFA (24. November 2011)

Hi André!
Na das mit der Musike auf den Ohren mache ich ab und zu, denn das ist einer der wenigen Gelegenheiten, wo ich mal in Ruhe Musik hören kann!
Meistens fahren wir ja zu mehreren und da wäre Musik eher unangebracht!
Das mit der Natur und der Ruhe genieße ich auch meistens aber manchmal habe ich Lust auf "Beschallung"!
Nightride ist bei uns Familienvätern eher schlecht. Außerdem will ich dann eigentlich auch die Tiere in der Dämmerung/Nacht in Ruhe lassen - soweit noch vorhanden!
Aber sonst meld' Dich einfach und wir drehen ein Ründchen zusammen!
LG,
Stefan


----------



## pauing (24. November 2011)

Hi,

brauch noch einer von euch eine Rolle für den Winter?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/441783/cat/500

Ich hätte eine abzugeben.

VG,
Ingo


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

... aha ... hab ich mir doch gedacht, das Du das bist ... hatte dein Perp im IBC gesichtet ...
Das mit der Musik ist sicherlich Geschmackssache ... aber als Familienvater ist das manchmal schwer ... kenn das!

@Pauing ... ich glaube -Wally- sucht eine ...

@cereal82 ... es gibt run um den Grawa ne Menge netter Tourenmöglichkeiten ... (Richtung Schwarzbachtal, Neandertal ... etc.)
Kannst Dich ja mal auf einer unseren nächsten Runden anschließen ...


----------



## Airhaenz (24. November 2011)

Mensch was haben hier viele von euch Daylight Freizeit..
Konnte leider meine Ü-Stunden nicht auf eure Tour legen, sonst wär ich mitgekommen.
Es wird ja mal wieder Zick, hab euch schon lange nicht mehr in ACTION gesehen.
Zum Glück hat es heute dann mit den Ü Stunden geklappt und ich bin in 2 sportlichen Stunden nochmal die highlights Hochsitz, LB und Coca Cola gerockt.
Die 2x90° ist genial ! Habe einst lange gebraucht die Mental zu infiltrieren ;-)
Leider ist mein Wegsprung unterhalb der E.burg zerstört und kann auch nicht mehr so einfach aufgebaut werden..


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

was ist der Coca Cola .... oder besser wo?
Hochsitz sind wir auch gefahren .... war nicht ohne, durfte den Fuß mehrfach absetzen ...


----------



## Airhaenz (24. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> was ist der Coca Cola .... oder besser wo?
> Hochsitz sind wir auch gefahren .... war nicht ohne, durfte den Fuß mehrfach absetzen ...



Tief im Tannenwald, endet in Steilabfahrt unweit rechts der Jausenstation..


----------



## Makke (24. November 2011)

dann weiß ich welche das ist ... sehr nett (um es mal harmlos zu umschreiben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

nett ist die kleine Schwester von Sch.... 
Aber da will ich bald mal hin!!!
Altenberg ist eh so ein Fleck der noch halb grau auf meiner Landkarte ist!


----------



## Makke (25. November 2011)

o.k. ... ist auf dem Tourenplan eingetragen .... inzwischen finde ich auch den ein oder anderen Trail wieder ...


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

will mich jemand am Samstag Nachmittag nach der Arbeit für ne Stunde begleiten?
Wollte evl an die 7 Hügel oder sonst wo hin, wo man schnell da ist.
Inrather Berg ginge auch!


----------



## Prolux (25. November 2011)

@ S.F., ich würde mitkommen wollen!
@ Makke, ich möchte gerne die Lyrik in mein Proceed einbauen und Probefahren, vielleicht brauche ich garkein U-Turn.


----------



## Makke (25. November 2011)

o.k. ... machen wir nächste Woche ... dieses WE hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Danny, ich ruf dich an.
Schau doch mal, was Ingo und Rigo machen?


----------



## pauing (25. November 2011)

Hi,

ich kann dieses WE leider nicht. Ich fahre gleich nach Berlin...

Hat einer von euch zufällig noch eine alte 1 1/8 Gabel mit 140mm über???
Ich würde die gerne mal testhalber an mein altes Hardtail bauen, um zu schauen wie sich das Lenk- und Sitzwinkel - mäßig auswirkt. Ich wollte mir mal ein Winter-Freerider-HT zusammenzimmern.

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin... 

Gabel... Ja, ich! 140er Fox Float


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

48.145873,7.077298  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (25. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin...
> 
> Gabel... Ja, ich! 140er Fox Float



Klasse ne 140er float wäre super zum Testen Ist die für Schnellspanner oder 15mm?

Viel Spaß beim Radeln morgen! so der zuch kütt ... bis die tage


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Ssp!


----------



## Makke (25. November 2011)

Shitte ... die wollte ich mir evt ziehen


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Ich hab noch mehr!!! 
Ingo, du kannst auch ne 110er Magura für Dein Hardtail haben, die passt evl besser!!!! Und hat auch noch ausreichend FW für ne kleine Winterdreckschlampe...


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Makke, warum baust Du die 110er nicht in´s Bergamont??? Da muss nun wirklich keine Steckachse rein! Und dann die RS ins Stiffee! Das wäre wenigstens artgerecht!


----------



## Makke (25. November 2011)

Neee ... dann hab ich nen Lenkwinkel von 70,5° ... das Teil soll auch bergab noch laufen ... 
Wenn ich Danny die lyrik gebe ... brauche ich im Stiffee Ersatz ... man das klingt schon wieder nach viel Verhandel- und Schrauberei .. ich mag das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (25. November 2011)

Abend zusammen,

Altenberg hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf. Diese We aber eher schlecht...

und nen Winterfreeridehardtail kann ich auch gebrauchen...

@Stefan: also ich wollte morgen gegen mittag zum Inrather. Kannst ja mal durchklingeln. Ich denke wir sollten uns mal mit diesen Doubles auseinandersetzten...


----------



## Airhaenz (25. November 2011)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> Altenberg hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf. Diese We aber eher schlecht...
> 
> ...




Och das klingt mal Interessant..Hääte ich auch Lust


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2011)

Ich muss morgen nochmal ins Büro. Ab ca 14:30 könnte ich am Inrather sein!
Sollen wa uns alle da treffen?

Danny??? Kannst Du um 14:00 in Ratingen sein oder kann Jochen dich mitnehmen?


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. November 2011)

um 14 uhr muß ich leider wieder abhauen...
ich wollte so gegen 12 da sein.
danny und jochen: wenn ihr auch frueher kommen wollt dann sagt bescheid.
dann koennt ihr zwei sessions machen und der weg hat sich gelohnt
ich schick euch mal meine nr und die koordinaten vom treffpunkt


----------



## Prolux (26. November 2011)

Macht Ihr mal. Bin raus für heute.


----------



## Makke (26. November 2011)

*X-MAS-Cocktailtreff*

*Wann*:*12.12.2011 ab 19:00 Uhr*
*Wo*:erst Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt schlürfen, und dann ab in´s *Cubanitos* (ganzen Abend Happy Hour) 
*Wer*: ... na alle 

... da ich an dem Tag eh frei habe ... wird es auch ne Tour tagsüber geben ...


----------



## Frog (26. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> *X-MAS-Cocktailtreff*
> 
> *Wann*:*12.12.2011 ab 19:00 Uhr*
> *Wo*:erst Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt schlürfen, und dann ab in´s *Cubanitos* (ganzen Abend Happy Hour)
> ...



das ist MONTAG`s.....der arme Dienstag....ich wäre evtl. dabei!


----------



## pauing (26. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ssp!


Ssp ist super. Momentan habe ich eine 100er rs tora drinnen. Ich wollte mal schauen, wie sich das hochgebockt fährt und evtl. eine 140er mit höhenverstellung einbauen.

Beim Xmas treffen bin ich dabeiaumen:


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2011)

Wir haben heute alles gegeben! Rigo hat den weg geebnet und mit Jochens Zughilfe habe ich nachher auch noch den Zielsprung bewältigt. 

Nächster Halt: Filthy Trails Roadgap!!!!


----------



## Prolux (26. November 2011)

sauber, so muß das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (26. November 2011)

sauber Stefan, haben wir heut alles geschaft  was wir uns vorgenommen haben.

daa naechste mal bring ich mehr Zeit mit.

jetzt ist nur noch einer offen


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2011)

Ja, sitze auch sehr zufrieden hier auf der Couch! 
War am Ende gar nicht so schwer!


Und das Ganze auch noch so schön nah vor der Haustüre!!!! 
Habe Jens noch getroffen. Den kenne ich noch von früher!

Habe übrigens noch Deine Brille im Rucksack!

Danny, schade dass Du nicht mitgekommen bist, das hätte Dir auch gefallen!


----------



## Airhaenz (26. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wir haben heute alles gegeben! Rigo hat den weg geebnet und mit Jochens Zughilfe habe ich nachher auch noch den Zielsprung bewältigt.
> 
> Nächster Halt: Filthy Trails Roadgap!!!!



Schön wars, gerne wieder  Wie bei Ebay quasi


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2011)

Danke für die positive Bewertung! Ihr bekommt ein blaues Sternchen dafür!


----------



## natureboy79 (27. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3608

voll lahm!macht bestimmt überhaupt keine spass.


----------



## Makke (27. November 2011)

... nnneeee ... mit Sicherheit nicht ...


----------



## S.F. (27. November 2011)

ich kauf mir ne Schneekanone, dann können wir zumindest den Teil mit dem Zipfelbob hier nachstellen...


----------



## natureboy79 (27. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> ich kauf mir ne Schneekanone, dann können wir zumindest den Teil mit dem Zipfelbob hier nachstellen...



wenn der schnee kommt,spikesschluppen drauf und ab er fisch!


----------



## -Wally- (27. November 2011)

Spikeschluppen bringen Dich nicht weiter! Nur bei Glatteis auf der Straße oder im Eiskanal lohnen die sich. Im Schnee kommt man aber mit Schlammreifen gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (27. November 2011)

zwar kein mtb, aber trotzdem ziemlich irre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHLtVhTaZjA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Makke (27. November 2011)

jaja ... der Danny


----------



## S.F. (27. November 2011)

Wahnsinn, was der Danny noch so alles macht... in seinem Alter 

Makke, wenn ich aus Kaprun zurück bin, musst Du unbedingt mit nach Krefeld!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (27. November 2011)

tun wir!
Wie Kaprun ... was willste denn da, ist eh kein Schnee dort ....


----------



## S.F. (27. November 2011)

Snowboard ÜL FOBI
Der Gletscher muss reichen!


----------



## Makke (27. November 2011)

... das lohnt sich ja .....

http://www.schneehoehen.de/skigebiete/schneebericht/dachsteingletscher-ski-amade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. November 2011)

Nicht wirklich... will halt den Schein erhalten.


----------



## tdn8 (27. November 2011)

Lässiger Einstieg in den Aufzug! Sympathisches Kerlchen...


----------



## Eisbäcker (28. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Habe Jens noch getroffen. Den kenne ich noch von früher!
> 
> Habe übrigens noch Deine Brille im Rucksack!



Ach, sie mal einer an, da schließt sich der Kreis wieder.

Stimmt Brille vergessen - naja, nicht wegschmeißen!

Wenn du nach Kaprun fährst nimm doch das Geländerad mit  
die WC-Strecke ist zwar Geschichte aber ist gibt noch nen schönen Trail


----------



## pauing (28. November 2011)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Lässiger Einstieg in den Aufzug! Sympathisches Kerlchen...



Aufzug...grübel...bist du gestern zufällig mit dem Zug gefahren???


----------



## elmono (28. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> *X-MAS-Cocktailtreff*
> 
> *Wann*:*12.12.2011 ab 19:00 Uhr*
> *Wo*:erst Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt schlürfen, und dann ab in´s *Cubanitos* (ganzen Abend Happy Hour)
> ...



Da krieg ich morgens die nächste Rutsche Weisheitszähne raus, wird leider nix.


----------



## tdn8 (28. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Aufzug...grübel...bist du gestern zufällig mit dem Zug gefahren???



*hehe* Nee, der Danny war das mit dem Aufzug!


----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

... hab gerade versucht in unseren Hof zu fahren ... BunnyHop to Wheelie* to Slide und dann ab ins noch geschlossene Tor ... *grrrr* ... leider scheint die Sonne nicht in/auf die Einfahrt und es war ruuuutschiiiiig.  ... ich glaub die Reifen waren schuld 

*ansatzweise


----------



## tdn8 (28. November 2011)

Mensch, du mußt VORHER das Tor aufmachen, dann in die Garage reinsliden und dann selbstbewußt lächeln.  Dann fällt's auch keinem auf, daß du falsche Reifen drauf hast!


----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

naja ... der Überraschungseffekt war groß und ich kurzzeitig unsicher ... wollte eigentlich noch nen Bunnyhop übers Tor machen ... aber ich habe gezögert .... 

Auf den Schreck muss ich jetzt erst mal ne Runde ins Büro ...


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Da krieg ich morgens die nächste Rutsche Weisheitszähne raus, wird leider nix.



Makke, wenn zu viele an dem Termin nicht können, müssen wir´s doch auf ein WE verlegen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> naja ... der Überraschungseffekt war groß und ich kurzzeitig unsicher ... wollte eigentlich noch nen Bunnyhop übers Tor machen ... aber ich habe gezögert ....
> 
> Auf den Schreck muss ich jetzt erst mal ne Runde ins Büro ...



Genug Speed hätte das Tor vielleicht auch geöffnet!


----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makke, wenn zu viele an dem Termin nicht können, müssen wir´s doch auf ein WE verlegen!!!!!



dann sollen sich die Leute mal äußern ... damit man Planen kann!

@Danny ... passt die Lyrik?


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2011)

Hihi, sonst machen wir beiden das halt alleine... :rülps:


----------



## Prolux (28. November 2011)

neeeee, ich werde auch mitmachen und dann simme schon zu drit!
@ Makke, Die haste aber sehr knapp abgesägt, passt aber.


----------



## Prolux (28. November 2011)

wat is mit morgen Vormittag? 10 Uhr am Apollo?


----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

o.k. ... sollte passen ...


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2011)

Gut!!!!!!

Danny: tiefer Lenker = viiiiiiiel Druck auf dem Vorderrad  

10:00 Uhr!!!??? 
Ich will auch Tagesfreizeit


----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

... es kann nicht jedem gut gehen  *duckundweg*


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2011)

Duuuuu..... duuuuu..... duuuuu..... Feeerider du.....    

Sitze auch noch im Büro....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (28. November 2011)

ich auch ....


----------



## jugadora (29. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> *X-MAS-Cocktailtreff*
> 
> *Wann*:*12.12.2011 ab 19:00 Uhr*
> *Wo*:erst Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt schlürfen, und dann ab in´s *Cubanitos* (ganzen Abend Happy Hour)
> ...



Hi Makke, 
bei mir sowie einigen von den anderen Mädels passt der 12.12. auch nicht so gut, da wir dort zum Wintertraining in der bmx-halle sind. 

Montags ist auch sehr speziell - wäre nicht ein Donnerstag oder Freitag besser, z.B.  Freitag, der 9.12. oder Freitag, der 16.12.? 

würde dann auch den Mädels bescheid geben 

LG
Caro


----------



## Makke (29. November 2011)

o.k. ... der 09.12. fällt bei mir aus ... dann würde ich den 16.12. in den Raum werfen!

@Danny ... wir müssen unsere Tour morgen verschieben ... sitze noch im Büro!


----------



## Makke (29. November 2011)

@Danny ... ich melde mich bei Dir, kann was dauern, muss erst mal nach Hause .... 14h Büro sind zum :kotz:


----------



## S.F. (29. November 2011)

16.12. habe ich wiederum Weihnachtsfeier. Dann halt Samstag den 10. oder 17.12.???

BMX Halle???? Wicked Woods? Cool!!! 

Makke, damit hast du mich um 3h geschlagen:kotz:


----------



## tdn8 (29. November 2011)

ist das nicht immer so, daß leider nur bruchteile einer so großen gruppe können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. November 2011)

Ja schon, aber die, die einladen sollten wenigstens an dem Termin Zeit haben...


----------



## Oigi (29. November 2011)

Also an nem Freitag oder Samstag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## jugadora (29. November 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Also an nem Freitag oder Samstag wäre ich auch dabei.



Sorry, Makke, wollte nicht alles durcheinanderbringen. Danke für die Einladung 
Vielleicht hätten ja noch andere nicht an dem Termin gekonnt. Ich könnte an dem Termin auch, nur halt später dann dazukommen, gg. 21.30. 
Auch ansonsten recht flexibel im Dezember. 


@ S.F.: Abenteuerhallen Kalk in Köln, wir sind im Winter alle 2 Wochen montags zum Girls Day da mit Sonja von PowerFlower 

http://www.fatbmx.com/uploads3/2008/wk08/rookiejam.jpg
http://abenteuerhallen.jugz.de/info/programm/bmx.html


----------



## Makke (29. November 2011)

...es wäre einfach schön, wenn sich der Rest mal eindeutig äußern würde .... idealerweise mit den Tagen, an denen mann kann oder nicht .....

@Danny ... war gerade an der "R...." ... die ist echt in einem traumhaften Zustand ... einmal komplett durchgerockt das Ding ...


----------



## Airhaenz (29. November 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ...es wäre einfach schön, wenn sich der Rest mal eindeutig äußern würde .... idealerweise mit den Tagen, an denen mann kann oder nicht .....
> 
> @Danny ... war gerade an der "R...." ... die ist echt in einem traumhaften Zustand ... einmal komplett durchgerockt das Ding ...



Die haben wir am So auch erstmal von 1Meter Puderlaub befreit 
Zustand ist wirklich super - et rockt


----------



## akami (29. November 2011)

Sobald ein endgültiger Termin steht, würde ich mich auch dazu gesellen, falls ich willkommen bin und eine Schlafmöglichkeit finde 

Grüße!


----------



## pauing (29. November 2011)

Weihnachtsmarktdoodle: http://www.doodle.com/3krevubkmb9827w5

Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf die 2te Woche im Dezember bezogen und die beiden NoGo-Tage 12ter+16ter rausgenommen.


----------



## Frog (29. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> weihnachtsmarktdoodle: http://www.doodle.com/3krevubkmb9827w5
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt mal auf die 2te woche im dezember bezogen und die beiden nogo-tage 12ter+16ter rausgenommen.



eingetragen!!!!!


----------



## Makke (29. November 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarktdoodle: http://www.doodle.com/3krevubkmb9827w5
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf die 2te Woche im Dezember bezogen und die beiden NoGo-Tage 12ter+16ter rausgenommen.



sehr gute Idee ... eingetragen!


----------



## Prolux (29. November 2011)

@ Makke, morgen gibt es schönes Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. November 2011)

ich hab Nachtschicht ... mal sehen ...

Leute: tragt Euch bitte in den Kalender ein .... DANKE!!!!


----------



## jugadora (1. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> sehr gute Idee ... eingetragen!



klasse Idee 
Johni und ich sind eingetragen


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarktdoodle: http://www.doodle.com/3krevubkmb9827w5



.... haben sich alle eingetragen?


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAz4RYxDc8s&feature=related"]First person view of a mountain bike race in urban Chile.      - YouTube[/nomedia]
auf dem level werde ich wohl nie fahren können


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> .... haben sich alle eingetragen?



Hey Markus,

meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass du den Onza Ibex 2.4 FRC gefahren bist. Ist das was alr HR für die Winterseasion? 
Mein Ardent ist mitlerweile ein Semislick..und braucht Ersatzt.
Van Maxxis gibt es ja keinen 2.5 Swami in SinglePly, sonst würd ich den nehmen..


----------



## Deep (4. Dezember 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Van Maxxis gibt es ja keinen 2.5 Swami in SinglePly, sonst würd ich den nehmen..



Hey,

brauche auch dringend neue Matschreifen für die Wintersaison. Wollte mir die Swamis jetzt einfach in 2.35 bestellen, aber die meisten Maxxis sind wirklich extrem schmal. Bist du den 2.35er nicht mal an deinem Cannondale gefahren? Warst du unzufrieden mit denen?

Grüße


----------



## pauing (5. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> .... haben sich alle eingetragen?



Der S.F. fehlt noch...ist der noch auf dem Gletscher?


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hey Markus,
> 
> meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass du den Onza Ibex 2.4 FRC gefahren bist. Ist das was alr HR für die Winterseasion?
> Mein Ardent ist mitlerweile ein Semislick..und braucht Ersatzt.
> Van Maxxis gibt es ja keinen 2.5 Swami in SinglePly, sonst würd ich den nehmen..



Der Onza ist Top ... aber am Hinterrad eine Qual. Er rollt nicht sonderlich leicht, funktioniert aber bergab um so besser ....


----------



## tdn8 (5. Dezember 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarktdoodle: http://www.doodle.com/3krevubkmb9827w5


Ich hab mich zwar eingetragen, muß aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein.  Ist eh schwierig, wie jeder an der sich nun füllenden Liste sehen kann, alle auf einen Termin zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte mal einen Gruß an die Düsseldorfer (und die Mitbürger &-fahrer aus dem Umland) hierlassen und würde mich freuen wenn ich in der kommenden Saison mal die ein oder andere Runde mitdrehen dürfte.
Euch einen guten Start in die Woche und schon mal viel Spaß auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt! 

Gruß,
Carsten


----------



## Frog (5. Dezember 2011)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar eingetragen, muß aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein.  Ist eh schwierig, wie jeder an der sich nun füllenden Liste sehen kann, alle auf einen Termin zu bekommen.



wie; Du drückst Dich!


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2011)

nene .... hab das schon geklärt!


----------



## Frog (5. Dezember 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Der S.F. fehlt noch...ist der noch auf dem Gletscher?



bring evtl. noch die HUTTERIN mit!


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2011)

Bin wieder aus dem ewigen Eis zurück!


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2011)

jaja ... wie hieß denn die Eisdiele ... 
So ... Zwischenstand: aktuell können am Di die Meisten ... Mi und Sa liegen gleichauf knapp dahinter ... gefolgt vom Do. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2011)

Ötzi´s Eck!


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2011)

... :d


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> Der Onza ist Top ... aber am Hinterrad eine Qual. Er rollt nicht sonderlich leicht, funktioniert aber bergab um so besser ....



Ok - hört sich wie ein guter Winterreifen an;-)


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Dezember 2011)

Deep schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> brauche auch dringend neue Matschreifen für die Wintersaison. Wollte mir die Swamis jetzt einfach in 2.35 bestellen, aber die meisten Maxxis sind wirklich extrem schmal. Bist du den 2.35er nicht mal an deinem Cannondale gefahren? Warst du unzufrieden mit denen?
> 
> Grüße



Ja fahr ich immer noch im Winter. Aber du sagst es der 2,35 ist extrem schmal. Deswegen hab ich auf dem HR immer ein 2.5 gefahren, den es aber leider nur als 2 Ply gibt.Deswegen wollte ich mal die Kombi 2,35 1ply Swami vorne und Ibex FRC hinten probieren.


----------



## pauing (5. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> jaja ... wie hieß denn die Eisdiele ...
> So ... Zwischenstand: aktuell können am Di die Meisten ... Mi und Sa liegen gleichauf knapp dahinter ... gefolgt vom Do. ...



Der Dienstag hat mit 15 Stimmen gewonnen


----------



## Asha'man (6. Dezember 2011)

@Airhaenz: BlackChilli von Conti wird bei Kälte nicht hart. Daher haben die nicht zu unrecht einen sehr guten Ruf für die kalte Saison. Fahre die letzten beiden Saisons Conti im Winter. Im Moment Baron vorne hinten. Rollt nicht besonders, aber hat viel Grip.


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2011)

pauing schrieb:


> Der Dienstag hat mit 15 Stimmen gewonnen



Dienstag ist doof ... da gibt es keine fröhliche Stunde ... 

... könnt ihr nicht auch Montag??? *duckundweg*


----------



## S.F. (6. Dezember 2011)

Also Dienstag!!!
19:00 Treffen wir uns beim Eingang zum Carsch Haus (Die Seite zur Heinrich Heine Allee direkt beim Weihnachtsmarkt) und gehen von dort aus los!
Erst einen leckeren Glühwein und dann zum Weihnachtsglühen!


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2011)

jeppp ... so soll es sein!


----------



## pauing (6. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> jeppp ... so soll es sein!



Excellent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2011)

was ist eigentlich mit Olli A, Ralf und Michaela ... hier fehlen doch noch ein paar Leute.
Hat jemand mal ne E-Mailadresse vom Ralf?

@Ingo ... willst Du die Muddys noch haben?


----------



## jugadora (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Makke, 
so, habe jetzt auch den Mädels für nächste Woche bescheid gesagt. Mal schauen, ob Verstärkung kommt 

Ralfs email schick ich Dir  per PM. 

Ciao 
Caro


----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit Olli A, Ralf und Michaela ... hier fehlen doch noch ein paar Leute.
> Hat jemand mal ne E-Mailadresse vom Ralf?
> 
> @Ingo ... willst Du die Muddys noch haben?



Hi Makke, ja die Muddys kann ich noch gebrauchen...das hatte ich schon wieder total vergessen Bist du diese Woche abends zuhause?


----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2011)

bin außer heute jeden Abend zu Hause ... bis ca.21:30 Uhr ...


----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> bin außer heute jeden Abend zu Hause ... bis ca.21:30 Uhr ...



Super, dann rufe ich dich morgen Abend an....


----------



## Philmn (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Ich bin relativ neu in Düsseldorf und wollt ma fragen, ob es hier und da ein paar Downhill-Trails gibt, die sich lohnen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei Gelegenheit ne PM schicken oder so?

Würd mich sehr freuen!


Grüße
Philipp


----------



## S.F. (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Philipp,

Willkommen in Ddorf! Da findet sich sicher so manches. Im direkten Düsseldorfer Umfeld zwar nicht so viel, um das M9 auszufahren, aber in der weiteren Umgebung gibts so einiges, was sich lohnt. Filthy Trails in Belgien, Krefeld und Wuppertal kommen da z.B.  für Dich in Frage.

Einfach hier mitlesen und anschliessen! 

Hast Du auch nen AM oder Enduro? Das lohnt sich im direkten Düsseldorfer Stadtgebiet fast mehr.


----------



## Der Boulder (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich war mal Düsseldorfer und wollte mal hören ob's zwischen den tollen Tagen
vielleicht wieder so'n tolles Fun Rider treffen geben wird.
Bin vom 26.Dez.- 2. Jan. in der Stadt........
Ich glaub, ich würd die alten (Jungs) noch wiedererkennen 
Gruß Michael


----------



## S.F. (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Micha!!! 
Schön, dass Du noch lebst!!!
DAS bekommen wir hin!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Micha .... !
Müssen wir mal schaun, bin einige Tage nicht da ...


----------



## Philmn (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Danke fürs Willkommenheißen!
Also Enduro is leider nicht vorhanden.. Notfalls muss die Bahn herhalten (mangels auto).  
bisher hab ich mich immer in wuppertal rumgetrieben und halt auf den guten alten ruhrgebietstrails. letztens hab ich die gegend bei gerresheim entdeckt, da gibts jede menge wälder und hügel aber strecken hab ich keine gefunden..
wenn ihr nix dagegen habt werd ich mich mal umschauen im forum und mich beizeiten mit dranhängen, wenn in der nähe was los ist.


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2011)

... also Rund im Gerresheim gibt es einige nette Sachen ... nur ist man mit einem M9 dort eher fehl am Platz. Man ist dort eher mit einem AM/Enduro/FRler gut bestückt ...


----------



## elmono (9. Dezember 2011)

In der ganzen Region gibts doch kaum Strecken, wo ein ordentliches Enduro nicht genau so viel Spaß macht. War ja auch ein Grund, warum ich die DH Kiste verkauft hab.

Lieber alle möglichen DH Strecken zu einer großen Tour zusammenfügen.


----------



## Der Boulder (9. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Micha!!!
> Schön, dass Du noch lebst!!!
> DAS bekommen wir hin!!!!



Das wär super.
Ich schau die nächste Zeit mal regelmäßig hier rein, damit ich den Anschluß nicht verpasse.
Viele Grüße aus Odne ( hochdeutsch: Ottenheim )

Michael


----------



## hhirte (10. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,  ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich frag einfach mal. Bin knapp über 50, komme vom Straßenradsport (>10000km/Jahr) und hab' mir für'n Winter einen Cyclo-Crosser zugelegt.

Gibt's hier auch eine Gruppe, die mehr in Richtung Cyclo-Cross unterwegs ist und sich trifft? Ich komme aus Ratingen; Aaper Wald, das Neandertal sowie die Lintorfer und Duisburger Wälder sind in halbwegs per Rad erreichbarer Nähe.  

Mir liegt dabei weniger an rasanten Abfahrten, als an abwechslungsreichen welligen Strecken von 40-80km, wo man auch mal 'ne Weile bergauf fahren kann. Ein paar technische Herausforderungen können ruhig dabei sein, soweit das mit starrer Gabel und 35mm Cross-Reifen möglich ist.     

Grüße,  

H²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bee Wilder (11. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Also Dienstag!!!
> 19:00 Treffen wir uns beim Eingang zum Carsch Haus (Die Seite zur Heinrich Heine Allee direkt beim Weihnachtsmarkt) und gehen von dort aus los!
> Erst einen leckeren Glühwein und dann zum Weihnachtsglühen!



und wo seid ihr so gegen 21 Uhr?

cheers
 Bee


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2011)

na im Cubanitos .... wie immer


----------



## heiopei (12. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit Olli A, Ralf und Michaela ... hier fehlen doch noch ein paar Leute.
> Hat jemand mal ne E-Mailadresse vom Ralf?
> 
> @Ingo ... willst Du die Muddys noch haben?



So, Olli A ist jetzt am Start und dem Schattke und der Michaela sag ich jetzt auch bescheid


----------



## tdn8 (12. Dezember 2011)

@heiopei: Das freut mich, haben uns ja schon ewig nimmer gesehen. Makke hatte mich ja nicht mitnehmen "wollen" zu eurem gemeinsamen Treffen (verschwiegen hat er's einfach  ) ... *hehe*
So, dann werd ich mal weiter fleißig Tonwerte schieben gehen... damit das mit Dienstag was wird!


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2011)

@Anke ... wie jetzt????? .. ich bade mich in Unschuld!


----------



## heiopei (12. Dezember 2011)

@Anke: Oh ja, das ist echt lang her! Ich freu mich auch, bis morgen


----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2011)

So, ich bin morgen dann leider doch raus. Die Weisheitszähne waren gerade doch etwas aufwändiger zu entfernen, was mir 2 Tage Krankschreibung eingebrockt hat...


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2011)

dann solltest Du ne RUM-Kur anwenden ... das beugt Entzündungen vor!!!!


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2011)

PANIK!
Das cubanitos hat zu.
Daher ziehen wir ins mojo um 
http://www.mojo-bar.de/de/


----------



## tdn8 (13. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Anke ... wie jetzt????? .. ich bade mich in Unschuld!


ein paar tage zuvor hatten wir doch einen gemeinsamen besuch angesprochen, daher dachte ich, du hättest mich dann doch vergessen mitzunehmen.  ist aber ein missverständnis, du planschst also zu recht in unschuld!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt schnell noch einmal die Info für heute Abend.

Treffen für alle die mit uns den ersten Glühwein nehmen wollen:
19:00 am Eingang Carsch Haus in Richtung Heinrich Heine Weihnachtsmarkt.

Ab ca 19:30 werden wir dann in´s *MOJO* 
*Hunsrückenstr. 16*  wechseln.


Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## heiopei (13. Dezember 2011)

Wat is los, Stefan? Bist du jetzt schizophren oder benutzt du jetzt den Pluralis Majestatis


----------



## elmono (13. Dezember 2011)

Sicher eher letzteres. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß, trinkt ein bis fünf Cocktails für mich mit!


----------



## heiopei (13. Dezember 2011)

Genau, der Fürst zu Strahl hat gesprochen 

Schade, dass du nicht kommen kannst, Jan!

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2011)

WIR, also der Fürst und ich waren uns da schon immer einig... troll er sich!


----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2011)

Nein ... ich bin nicht Schizophren ... sagen zumindest 9 von 10 Stimmen in mir, die 10. pfeift das Lied vom [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_FWkIJRlJA"]Der Denver Clan      - YouTube[/nomedia] ... 

@S.F. ... ich dachte wir treffen uns direkt am Weihnachtsmarkt ... wie letztes Jahr ...

@Jan ... habe gerade gesehen das sich Tena für Deine Werbefläche interessiert ...


----------



## heiopei (13. Dezember 2011)

O.K. ,Makke eine Deiner Persönlichkeiten scheint in den 80ern hängen geblieben zu sein, aber es hätte weitaus schlimmer kommen können...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=FLmmmrO1Teq8YbCpT-YztFdg&v=vzG0AD-65iQ


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2011)

Jungs! Wartet doch wenigstens bis ihr den ersten Glühwein getrunken habt....

Makke: Da uns im letzten Jahr auch 30% verfehlt haben, "dachte" ich, wir machen das diesmal anders....

Und.... mit Tena spaßt man nicht, dat sind ganz tolle Produkte!!!


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2011)

Also noch einmal für alle zum mitschreiben!!!!

Treffpunkt *Weihnachtsmarkt Heinrich Heine Allee, Eingang Carsch Haus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (13. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs! Wartet doch wenigstens bis ihr den ersten Glühwein getrunken habt....
> 
> Makke: Da uns im letzten Jahr auch 30% verfehlt haben, "dachte" ich, wir machen das diesmal anders....
> 
> Und.... mit Tena spaßt man nicht, dat sind ganz tolle Produkte!!!



Fürst von und zu Strahl, wer sagt denn, dass wir den ersten nicht schon intus haben 
und überhaupt wären die Tena Produkte gerade für den Weihnachtsmarktbesuch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## elmono (13. Dezember 2011)

Tena? Immer her damit. Für genug Geld verkaufe ich schließlich auch meine Seele diesem Typen mit Hörnern aus der Unterwelt.


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2011)

Tststs, manchmal macht ihr mir Angst


----------



## c4sper (13. Dezember 2011)

Allen zusammen viel Spaß auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nachher! Hoffentlich hat sich die Suppe da draußen dann endlich verzogen.


----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2011)

... wir werden uns von innen wärmen ....


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2011)

Sssssooooo...
esss war mir mal wieder ein ausserordentliche Vroide mit euch diesen Abend verbringen ssssssuuuuu dürven....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (14. Dezember 2011)

Yesss, Fürst von Strahl, allerdings trudel ich erst jetzt gerade zu Hause ein, nachdem eine Karaoke Bar, angelockt von schrägen, aber durchaus belustigten und ebenso amusierten Klängen, mein wohlwollendes Interesse erregt hat.
In besagtem Laden war echt super Stimmung und nachdem ich mit "Roxanne" und "So Lonely" meinen persönlichen The Police-Abend eingeläutet hatte, drohte der Saal quasi vor Stimmung zu bersten. O.K., müssig zu erwähnen, dass diesem verwegenen Unterfangen noch ca. vier Corona voraus eilten, aber besagter Stimmung tat dies keinen Abbruch 
Nachdem noch weitere Protagonisten den Keller gerockt hatten, gab ich noch Prince´s Purple Rain mit freudiger Anteilnahme der zahlreichen mit einwirkenden, ähnlich alkoholisierten, symphatischen, tanzenden, netten Menschen zum Besten und nachdem das Singen dann um drei offiziell beendet war, nahm eine Tanzparty, welche Dienstag Abend (und auch an sonst einem Abend) ihresgleichen sucht, ihren Lauf!
Ohh, what a night!!!
Mit Euch wär es allerdings noch lustiger gewesen...


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2011)

jo war ein super Abend ... Grüße aus dem Büro ...

@Olli ... ich hätte mitkommen sollen, konnte eh nicht schlafen und sitze "etwas" gerädert hier im Büroooo ...

woooooo ist der Kaaaffeeeee????


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2011)

Kaffeeschlürf.... jaja, der Olli 

War doch ein toller Abend!
Und beim nächsten Mal bekommen wir das auch mit den Öffnungszeiten der anderen Lokalitäten hin... 

Alle anderen auch gut nach Hause gekommen????


----------



## Asha'man (14. Dezember 2011)

Jap, war sehr spassig.  Irgendwie habe ich jetzt Bock auf Fotos aus Kanada und biken!!!.


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2011)

ich sach nur Resort Kon Tiki ... Sonne + Strand + Dirtpark + Pumptrack 

... ich brauch immer noch Kaffee ... oder besser schon wieder *gäääähn*


----------



## elmono (14. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich ja nach Spaß an bei euch. 

Das Kon Tiki sieht ja auch echt gut aus. Mal gucken, ob ich die Familie für 13h Autofahrt begeistern kann.


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch, da buchen wir eine Charterflug nach Nizza!!!!


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2011)

Grit hat schon zugesagt ... das Detail mit dem Bike habe ich allerdings noch verschwiegen


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2011)

Solange es dort ausreichend warm ist, kann ich das argumentieren...


----------



## Asha'man (14. Dezember 2011)

@Makke: Genau das, was ich im Moment brauche.  Sag Jona, dass sie nicht so viel Spielzeug einpacken soll ... ich und mein Hardtail brauchen auch noch Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2011)

ich mach jetzt Feierabend ... das Sofa schreit nach mir


----------



## Bee Wilder (14. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Alle anderen auch gut nach Hause gekommen????



klar, und sogar ohne Regen! 
und die Reifen schleifen auch nicht mehr 

cheers
 Bee


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2011)

Fein!!!! 

mache jetzt die Augen zu...


----------



## jugadora (14. Dezember 2011)

Jungs + Mädels, 

das war klasse gestern und war schön, Euch alle zu sehen. 
Danke an M+S für's organisieren 
Dank des verhaltenen Aperol Sprizz Angebots ging's meinem Kopf heute sogar einigermaßen 




heiopei schrieb:


> nachdem das Singen dann um drei offiziell beendet war, nahm eine Tanzparty, welche Dienstag Abend (und auch an sonst einem Abend) ihresgleichen sucht, ihren Lauf!
> Ohh, what a night!!!
> Mit Euch wär es allerdings noch lustiger gewesen...



Hej - Olli, das hört sich sehr geil an. Das nächste Mal nimmst Du uns aber mit!!


----------



## heiopei (15. Dezember 2011)

Genau das wollte ich auch noch mal erwähnt haben! Ich kann mich Jugadora da nur anschließen, nur die Sache mit dem Kopf war bei mir irgendwie anders...

Und mitnehmen natürlich gern, das wird lustig!


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr mich wirklich zum singen mitnehmen wollt... 

Makke, wie war EOFT?


----------



## tdn8 (15. Dezember 2011)

war schön mit euch, danke!
die location mojo (...baby, yeah! - schei* name für 'ne bar) hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört, wichtiger sind mir die leute, mit denen ich mich da treffe, und die waren spitze!!


----------



## c4sper (15. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makke, wie war EOFT?



Entschuldige, wenn ich mich hierso "reindränge".
Die "Zusatzvorstellungen" in der Lichtburg in Essen?
Wir waren an Nikolaus dort, konnten aber leider nur den ersten Teil sehen und haben somit Life Cycles verpasst... 
The Art of Flight hingegen...einfach unglaublich. Genau wie die kranken Franzosen mit ihren Seilen. Im Teil vor der Pause waren schon ein paar coole Filme.


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2011)

wir waren nicht dort ... Thommy liegt flach ... 
Dafür war ich mit Ulf heute Glüdern .... es war sooooo geil bis .... bähm, da lag der Makke im Wald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2011)

Casper!
Als Düsseldorfer darfst du schon hier rein! Wir sind ja gar nicht so...  
Beim nächsten Treffen kannst Du dich ja mal vorstellen! 
Oder du fährst mit!

Bamboo ist Deiner?

@Makke: bäm... und dann???? Was ist kaputt???????????????????????????????????


----------



## tdn8 (15. Dezember 2011)

Na, hoffentlich nix...


----------



## c4sper (15. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Casper!
> Als Düsseldorfer darfst du schon hier rein! Wir sind ja gar nicht so...
> Beim nächsten Treffen kannst Du dich ja mal vorstellen!
> Oder du fährst mit!
> ...


Klingt nach einem guten Plan! Eins von beidem oder beides wird's werden 

Baboon ist nicht meiner, aber ein Freund. ^^
Und meine neueste Errungenschaft im "Fuhrpark" stammt da her. 

Gruß, 
Carsten


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich tel. gerade mit ihm... der Kopf ist noch dran 

Nur ne Prellung und etwas Trailflechte...


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2011)

ja ... alles halb so wild ... tut aber ganz dolllllll weh ....


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2011)

Mädchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bee Wilder (15. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mädchen!



aber Honey, Girlz sind doch viel zäher!


----------



## S.F. (15. Dezember 2011)

Fremdschäm.... okeeeehhhhh... fussaufdererdedreh....


----------



## -Wally- (15. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> wir waren nicht dort ... Thommy liegt flach ...
> Dafür war ich mit Ulf heute Glüdern .... es war sooooo geil bis .... bähm, da lag der Makke im Wald ...



Ui! Na dann hab ich ja nichts verpasst, ich war auch so ******** müden an dem Abend...und wieso liegt Thommy flach? Hat der das nicht kürzlich erst schonmal gemacht?
Thommy, gute Besserung von hier aus!!! 

Makke, auch Dir gute Besserung! Was isn' passiert? Die Wurzeln in Glüder haben mir in den letzten Tagen auch gut zugesetzt, ...da müssen dringend mal was mit der Bereifung am Hardtail passieren...



c4sper schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich mich hierso "reindränge".
> Die "Zusatzvorstellungen" in der Lichtburg in Essen?
> Wir waren an Nikolaus dort, konnten aber leider nur den ersten Teil sehen und haben somit Life Cycles verpasst...
> The Art of Flight hingegen...einfach unglaublich. Genau wie die kranken Franzosen mit ihren Seilen. Im Teil vor der Pause waren schon ein paar coole Filme.



Joa...schon schade, dass diese genialen Filme dort so sehr runter gekürzt werden, Life Cycles ist einfach ein Gesamtkunstwerk und Art of Flight ist wirklich der Wahnsinn! 
Das sind auch die so ziemlich bildgewaltigsten Filme die ich je gesehen habe, als Ergänzung bzw. Bindeglied zwischen den beiden kann ich noch "All I can" empfehlen, aber der war glaub ich nicht Bestandteil der Filmtour.
puuh...ich glaub ich schmeiss gleich nochmal den BluRay Player an...


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2011)

@Wally: Danke.

War ziemlich blöd das ganze. Lebensmittelvergiftung. Verdorbenes Essen. Von 16-22 Uhr nur gekotzt und nicht mehr aufgehört. Gleichzeitig nicht endender Durchfall. Jeder Schluck Wasser -> nochmal kotzen. Dann irgendwann doch den Notarzt kommen lassen, weil gar nix mehr ging...war schon dehydriert. Spritze gegen erbrechen + Tabletten gegen Durchfall und auf einmal hört alles auf. Dann ein Tag Schwarztee/Orangensaft/Salz/Traubenzucker Mixgetränkdiät. Jetzt gehts langsam besser. So heftig kannte ich das noch nicht. Sorry nochmal an Makke und Stefan wegen der Karten.  Schön aufpassen was man ist. Bei mir waren es Nudeln mit Sahne-/Eisauce von Montag. Zwei Tage später war das schon nicht mehr gut und ich doof habs nicht gemerkt.


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2011)

Sahne / Ei- kombination.... das ist geradezu prädestiniert für Anfällikeiten jeglicher Art!
Tommy, sowas isst man doch nach zwei Tagen nicht mehr... *schüttel*



Asha'man schrieb:


> "So heftig kannte ich das noch nicht."


Passiert dir sowas öfter?


Da wärst Du doch besser bei dan Cocktails geblieben...


----------



## c4sper (16. Dezember 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Joa...schon schade, dass diese genialen Filme dort so sehr runter gekürzt werden, Life Cycles ist einfach ein Gesamtkunstwerk und Art of Flight ist wirklich der Wahnsinn!
> Das sind auch die so ziemlich bildgewaltigsten Filme die ich je gesehen habe, als Ergänzung bzw. Bindeglied zwischen den beiden kann ich noch "All I can" empfehlen, aber der war glaub ich nicht Bestandteil der Filmtour.
> puuh...ich glaub ich schmeiss gleich nochmal den BluRay Player an...


Life Cycles muss ich mir noch ordern und Art of Flight liegt schon hier, haben ich aber noch nicht geschafft, dank meiner Examensvorbereitung 
Morgen ist der auf jeden Fall fällig!


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2011)

Examen sind halt wichtiger als Filme! 
Es sei denn Du studierst Mediengestaltung oder sowas...


----------



## -Wally- (16. Dezember 2011)

c4sper schrieb:


> Life Cycles muss ich mir noch ordern und Art of Flight liegt schon hier, haben ich aber noch nicht geschafft, dank meiner Examensvorbereitung
> Morgen ist der auf jeden Fall fällig!



Also wenn Dir beim lernen mal der Kopp zu voll sein sollte, würde ich vorschlagen (ich hoffe Du hast 'nen großen Fernseher und bist Naturfreund) Art of Flight in den Player zu schmeissen, im Extras Menu den Kurzfim "Birdseye" auszuwählen...ca. 5 Minuten zurück lehnen und geniessen, danach ne Viertelstunde spazieren gehen und der Kopp is frei!


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2011)

Brauch jetzt kein spazieren! 
Ab auf die Firmenweihnachstfeier!


----------



## c4sper (16. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Brauch jetzt kein spazieren!
> Ab auf die Firmenweihnachstfeier!


Viel Spaß!

Ist dann doch ein betriebswirtschaftliches Studium und morgen die letzte von drei Klausuren. Jetzt wird auch nix mehr gelernt, so dass ich das mit "Birdseye" gleich mal testen werde.  Nach einer Woche Controlling, Mathe und Informatik tut das sicherlich mal gut^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. Dezember 2011)

hab mir gearde eine Flasche Wein geöffnet und sitze auf dem Sofa .... WOCHENENDE!
Ach so ... was Essen wäre nicht schlecht ... Salzstangen und Erdnussflips sind genau das Richtige .... 
Wollte eigentlich mit meinen Mädels morgen an`s Meer ... ich glaube darüber denke ich noch mal nach ...


----------



## Prolux (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.nsmb.com/4852-scary-pov-vid


----------



## pauing (17. Dezember 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> http://www.nsmb.com/4852-scary-pov-vid



Wow, da muss man schwindelfrei sein

Sorry, ich hab das am Dienstag nicht mehr geschafft. Ich war mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen im Brauhaus essen und bin mit denen da irgendwie versackt


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2011)

@Ingo ... Du musst lernen Prioritäten zu setzen!!! ... ich müsste Dir auch den Lenker wieder wegnehmen ... die Projektwoche hat neue Ideen hervorgebracht ...


----------



## c4sper (17. Dezember 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Also wenn Dir beim lernen mal der Kopp zu voll sein sollte, würde ich vorschlagen (ich hoffe Du hast 'nen großen Fernseher und bist Naturfreund) Art of Flight in den Player zu schmeissen, im Extras Menu den Kurzfim "Birdseye" auszuwählen...ca. 5 Minuten zurück lehnen und geniessen, danach ne Viertelstunde spazieren gehen und der Kopp is frei!



Birdseye = grandios! Manchmal ist der Schnitt ein wenig zu schnell, aber alles in allem einfach genial. Tolle Bilder in den wenigen Minuten. Das war nach dem Lernen gestern und vor dem heutigen Examen genau das Richtige.


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2011)

Und, wie lief´s?


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2011)

@S.F. ... danke .... Laufrad ist auch inzwischen fertig für schlauchlos


----------



## c4sper (17. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und, wie lief´s?


Ganz ok würde ich behaupten. Ähnlich ok, wie das erste, und nicht ganz so ätzend wie das zweite. Wie die Fanta 4 schon früh erkannten: 4 gewinnt. 
3 Jahre "Spaß" vorbei und endlich wieder richtig Zeit für Freizeit^^


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2011)

... na dann ... ab auf`s Bike und in den Wald .... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (17. Dezember 2011)

Das kannste aber singen! Mal schauen, ob's morgen direkt schon hinhaut.


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... danke .... Laufrad ist auch inzwischen fertig für schlauchlos


----------



## -Wally- (17. Dezember 2011)

c4sper schrieb:


> Birdseye = grandios! Manchmal ist der Schnitt ein wenig zu schnell, aber alles in allem einfach genial. Tolle Bilder in den wenigen Minuten. Das war nach dem Lernen gestern und vor dem heutigen Examen genau das Richtige.



Ich sachs doch! 
Freut mich wenn sich auch andere an solchen Sachen erfreuen können.
Auch schön, wenns mit dem Examen gut gelaufen ist...so muss das.

Entspannt läufts immer besser!


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutze das gute Wetter und fahre spontan an den Inrather Berg...
Werde ab 13:00 dort sein.

Noch jemand im Boot?


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2011)

ne Du ... bin im Büro ...


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

weiss ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

Kurzer Streckenbericht.
Leicht cremig bei 6Grad und tollem Sonnenschein! 
Leider hat mich ne Böe erwischt und ich bin zu weit nach links in die Landung gesegelt... leicht geprellter Obrerschenkel und dennoch breites Grinsen


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2011)

aha ... noch einer, den man nicht alleine in den Wald lassen darf ....


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

Hehe, ganz so gut wie du war ich allerdings nicht! 
Wirds denn wieder?


----------



## pauing (18. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Ingo ... Du musst lernen Prioritäten zu setzen!!! ... ich müsste Dir auch den Lenker wieder wegnehmen ... die Projektwoche hat neue Ideen hervorgebracht ...



Hi Makke,

kein Problem. Sag mal bescheid, wann du abends zuhause bist, dann bringe ich dir den schnell vorbei


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2011)

bin zu Hause  ... ne mal keine Hektik ...

@S.F. hab die Schulter heute dann noch mal von der Bürotür richten lassen ... leider die falsche Technik  musste dem Thommy das Klettern absagen ... und ich werde erst mal ein paar Tage pausieren ...


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann, die meisten Unfälle passieren zu Hause oder mit Restalkohol.... 
Der Bürotür hätte ich auch was erzählt!!!!
So schlimm hats mich nicht erwischt! Könnte schon wieder fahren!

Was ist mit dem HR?
Reifen drauf und eingebaut?


Ingo, ich hab da auch noch ne Snowboardjacke.... noch interessiert?
Githriz bekommt eine, eine hab ich dann noch über!


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2011)

ne ... kein Ventil mehr da ..... 

@Ingo: Daaanke!


----------



## pauing (18. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ingo, ich hab da auch noch ne Snowboardjacke.... noch interessiert?
> Githriz bekommt eine, eine hab ich dann noch über!



ja, so ein Jäckchen könnte ich noch gebrauchen...kannst du die beim nächsten Radeln mitbringen???


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ne ... kein Ventil mehr da .....



Pfeife!!!!! Warum sagst Du nix!????????????????????????????


@Ingo: OK!


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2011)

habs ja vorhin erst gemerkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (19. Dezember 2011)

Tag 1 nach drei Wochen frei.
311 Emails to go... allen einen angenehm(er)en Wochenstart!


----------



## Oigi (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein oder zwei neue Ventile habe ich noch rumfliegen. Falls du sie möchtest kannste díe haben.


----------



## S.F. (19. Dezember 2011)

@ Oigi: ist schon erledigt!

@ casper: na dann... mal viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## c4sper (19. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> @ casper: na dann... mal viel Spaß!!!!


Eine wahre Freude ist das...vor allem wenn man deswegen keine Emails mehr rausschicken kann.


----------



## Makke (19. Dezember 2011)

jaja ... es geht doch nix über einen eigenen Server ... 

@Stefan ... Hardtail rockt wieder ... und ganz ohne Schläuche .... 
Die etwas kürzer Gabel und die noch flachere Lenkerpsotion machen das Händling etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ...
Das Staiger läuft jetzt auch ... nur ohne Kette ... schön clean als SSPler (36:13)


----------



## S.F. (19. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Stefan ... Hardtail rockt wieder ... und ganz ohne Schläuche ....
> Die etwas kürzer Gabel und die noch flachere Lenkerpsotion machen das Händling etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ...



Wieso, DU hast doch lange Arme ... 



Makke schrieb:


> Das Staiger läuft jetzt auch ... nur ohne Kette ... schön clean als SSPler (36:13)



Sie hast Du das mit dem Innenlager gelöst?


----------



## Makke (19. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das mit dem Innenlager gelöst?



na ganz einfach ... Hitze, und ein kurzer Schlag mit dem Hammer  
im Details: Innenlagergehäuse so wie die Schale (alte Bauweise mit Plastehülle) erhitzt und dann eingeschalgen ... abkühlen lassen .... fertig


----------



## S.F. (19. Dezember 2011)

Pruuust! Heissverklebt!
Auch ne Lösung!!! 

Der kleine Hobbymechaniker: ...."Alles was ich brauche, ist 'ne Rohrzange und 'n Hammer"....


----------



## Cry_for_death (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey, ich bin ab weihnachten endlich wieder aus dem mittlerweile auch recht frisch gewordenen amerika zurück und würd mich freuen nach weihnachten oder an den feiertagen mal wieder ein paar runden mit euch zu drehen. 

hab gaaanz viel fast-food fett abzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> @Stefan ... Hardtail rockt wieder ... und ganz ohne Schläuche ....
> Die etwas kürzer Gabel und die noch flachere Lenkerpsotion machen das Händling etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ...



War gestern mit Sonja und Ulf in Köln. So eine Halfpipe wirkt ja real schon ganz schön groß! Und wenn Du´s dann im Video siehst, sieht die so popelig aus 

Was macht die Schulter denn heute?????????????


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2011)

da ich sie schone, wirds langsam ... werde morgen abend testen, ob das Heben wieder geht ....


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2011)

OK, sonst besorgen wir Dir ne nette Begleitung, welche Dir dabe hilft!


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Dezember 2011)

euch allen ein frohes fest und einen juten rutsch!


----------



## S.F. (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Norman!

Dir ebenfalls!!!!
Und ganz viel Glück und so im neuen Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Dezember 2011)

jau,werd ich brauchen.bin aber schon wieder draußen,und mache jetzt
schon dialyse.immer abends drei mal die woche,kann dann hoffe ich 
bald wieder normal arbeiten und auch biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2011)

Na, da drücken wir Dir alle mal ganz fest die Daumen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prolux (23. Dezember 2011)

fröhliche Weihnachten und viele Geschenke 
an euch und alle die mich kennen


----------



## elmono (23. Dezember 2011)

Dito von mir. Frohe und ruhige Weihnachten, usw.

Jemand Montag Interesse an Glüder?


----------



## _Hagen_ (23. Dezember 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Dito von mir. Frohe und ruhige Weihnachten, usw.
> 
> Jemand Montag Interesse an Glüder?



Ahoi Jan,

wenn's Wetter einigermassen passt. Kommen dann mit meinem neuen
"Untersatz" ;-)

Ciao


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2011)

Oh, der neue HB ist da?
Schon ne "Bremssattelprobe" gemacht?
Bin Montag auch im Lande, werde aber mit Besuchern beschäftigt sein!
Aber man weis ja nie!!!

Entspannte Weihnachtstage allen zusammen!
Und denkt immer daran: "Alleine essen und trinken macht dick!"


----------



## Der Boulder (23. Dezember 2011)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues (heiles) Jahr.

Gruß Michael

@Stefan und co. ich klingel mal durch wenn ich im Lande bin, vielleicht passt's ja auf'n Kaffee oder so.


----------



## Makke (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir alles ein paar besinnliche Tage und ordentliche Bikeparts oder Reisegutscheine unterm Baum ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FApmL5t4G6E"]Die Fantastischen Vier - Frohes Fest      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Dezember 2011)

Dito - Hab nach letztem We Antischlamm Sehnsucht und überlege am Montag zu den Filthys zu fahren.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Dezember 2011)

Dann von mir auch nochmal ein frohes Fest + ruhige Tage in die Runde, für Euch alle und Eure lieben.

Wenn ich so raus schaue, dann würde ich mir nun auch lieber Bike und Lampe schnappen und für ein paar Stunden irgendwo im Wald verschwinden...aber gut, statt dessen gehts gleich auf die Bahn in Richtung Heimat -is ja auch schön. In diesem Sinne: Ruhige Tage!


----------



## lhampe (25. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2011)

DAS nenne ich mal einen Weihnachtsbaum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makke (25. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön .... haben 50cm Schneee ... waren heute Zipfelbob fahren


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Dezember 2011)

Konnte uns bei dem Mistwetter doch zu keiner großen Aktion aufraffen und haben "nur" die Halde gerockt. Das war aber auch sehr schön und gar nicht so schlammig. Guter (sandiger) Boden da.
Donnerstag ist dann nächster Versuch für die Filthys aber der Wetterbericht sieht schon wieder mau aus..


----------



## H-P (27. Dezember 2011)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Konnte uns bei dem Mistwetter doch zu keiner großen Aktion aufraffen und haben "nur" die Halde gerockt. Das war aber auch sehr schön und gar nicht so schlammig. Guter (sandiger) Boden da.
> Donnerstag ist dann nächster Versuch für die Filthys aber der Wetterbericht sieht schon wieder mau aus..


 
Da haben wir uns leider verpasst, war auch auf der Halde unterwegs...ist bei dem Wetter immer noch gut befahrbar...leider liegt im Indianertal ein riesen Baum, also wenn einer mal mit Kettensäge unterwegs ist.


----------



## S.F. (27. Dezember 2011)

Kleines Video zum Überbrücken der im Moment nicht so kalten Jahreszeit...


----------



## pauing (28. Dezember 2011)

Will heute einer für ein kleines Ründchen in den Wald?


----------



## Prolux (28. Dezember 2011)

ja, ich habe schon Lust ne Runde zu düsen


----------



## pauing (28. Dezember 2011)

Prolux schrieb:


> ja, ich habe schon Lust ne Runde zu düsen



wie wäre es mit 14:00Uhr am Apollo?


----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2011)

Fahrt ihr mal schön!!! Ich kann ja leider noch nicht! 

Aber schaut mal hier und stimmt ein wenig für den Sebi! 
Wobei 10 things I have learned about mountainbiking auch sehr schön ist. Aber Sebastian hat mit "Loose again" einfach alles gegeben! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (28. Dezember 2011)

Waren schon gestern schön fahren. Johni hat mich nach Jahren in Düsseldorf Klassiker Palettenweg und Tankendrop eingeführt, alles im dunkel natürlich. Damit es mehr Spaß macht;-)

@ H.P. Der kleine Baum da.. , haben nen paar Ästen als "Strüßje" für die Liebsten mitgenommen und schon geht eine alternative Anfahrt zu dem Kicker.


----------



## Prolux (28. Dezember 2011)

Heute eine schöne Runde gedreht und auf dem Weg zum Römerdrop eine Bodenprobe
vom feinsten genommen. Ein tiefes Loch mit Laub zugedeckt und ich fahre rein.
Schulterschmerzen, hoffe das es morgen nicht schlimmer wird.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Dezember 2011)

Oh man...gute Besserung Prolux!! Mir machts so langsam sorgen...alle zerschiessen sich derzeit irgendwie...ich selbst konnte das schlimmste neulich in Glüder noch verhindern...war mir auch eine Lehre, das Hardtail bekommt jetzt einen gescheiten Vorderreifen. Tommy wirbt ja immer für Conti, da teste ich jetzt auch mal das schwarze Chilli.


----------



## pauing (28. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mal schön!!! Ich kann ja leider noch nicht!
> 
> Aber schaut mal hier und stimmt ein wenig für den Sebi!
> Wobei 10 things I have learned about mountainbiking auch sehr schön ist. Aber Sebastian hat mit "Loose again" einfach alles gegeben!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559020



Jepp, das Video von Sebastian ist top!
Hier ist nochmal der Link zum Video:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18205

@Prolux: War ne super Runde heute! Ich hoffe, dass es deiner Schulter gut geht!


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mal schön!!! Ich kann ja leider noch nicht!
> 
> Aber schaut mal hier und stimmt ein wenig für den Sebi!
> Wobei 10 things I have learned about mountainbiking auch sehr schön ist. Aber Sebastian hat mit "Loose again" einfach alles gegeben!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559020



YES, und abgestimmt! 

Da sind ja wider einige nette Bekannte (spots) drin zu sehen 

Meinst du morgen wäre Imrather vom Boden Ok? Also nur wenn es von oben trocken ist..


----------



## Makke (28. Dezember 2011)

So ... wieder zu Hause ...

6 Tage ... seeehr gutes Essen ... Wein und natürlich viel Obst (in flüssiger Form)
Wenn ich das Wetter sehe, wird mir schlecht ... ich brauch Bewegung ... 
Schulter ist noch nicht ganz Fit ... aber fürs Radeln reicht es ..

@Danny ... wie ist die Lage ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2011)

Jochen, die Anlieger und Sprünge dürften langsam recht weich werden.

Makke, Danny! Habt ihr euch jetzt abgesprochen???? 
Müssen wir halt in die Skihalle.....


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jochen, die Anlieger und Sprünge dürften langsam recht weich werden.




 Ich bin auf entzug.. Was soll man nur bis zum Frühjahr machen


----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag doch, ab in die Skihalle!!!!

Ich rufe zum ersten fun-riders on snow auf!
Wer´s noch nicht kann, der darf gerne ne Schulstunde bei Onkel S.F. nehmen....

Ab Januar bin ich wieder einsatzfähig!
Mittwoch 04.01.???? Ab 18:00!!!


----------



## pauing (28. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, ab in die Skihalle!!!!
> 
> Ich rufe zum ersten fun-riders on snow auf!
> Wer´s noch nicht kann, der darf gerne ne Schulstunde bei Onkel S.F. nehmen....
> ...



Das ist eine gute Idee! Ich muss morgen auf der Arbeit gucken, ob ich da kann...ich melde mich.

Schraubproblem:
Ich habe gerade versucht eine 9er XT Kassette auf eine neue 9mm Hope-Nabe zu schrauben. Irgendwie passt mein Schlüssel zum Festziehen der Kassetenschraube nicht so ganz. Die Achse von der Hope-Nabe ist etwas dicker und der Schlüssel passt da so eben nicht drüber. Bei der Shimano-Nabe ging das ohne Probleme. 
Ich denke ein neuer Schlüssel dafür, sollte das Problem lösen. Habt ihr einen Tipp, welcher da passt?


----------



## -Wally- (29. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, ab in die Skihalle!!!!
> 
> Ich rufe zum ersten fun-riders on snow auf!
> Wer´s noch nicht kann, der darf gerne ne Schulstunde bei Onkel S.F. nehmen....
> ...



Geil!

Ich wollte sowas schon öfter mal mit Makke starten, hat aber nie geklappt...ich wäre dabei. Fahren kann ich, auch wenns am Anfang immer etwas wakelig ist, letzten Winter hab ich mir immerhin flotte Carving Technik angeeignet, aber gut, dazu is eh zu wenig Platz in der Halle denke ich...und was die Schulstunden angeht...Du bist ja eh der Lord of the Board...da isses als Dual-Brett-fahrer wohl schwieriger bei Dir ne Stunde zu bekommen, gell?


----------



## Prolux (29. Dezember 2011)

zum Mitlesen

Gestern eine schöne Runde gedreht und auf dem Weg zum Römerdrop eine Bodenprobe vom feinsten genommen. Ein tiefes Loch mit Laub zugedeckt und ich fahre rein. Schulterschmerzen, brauche ein paar Tage Schongang.
__________________


----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2011)

Danny, erstmal abwarten! Wir nehmen dich ja trotzdem mit!!! 

Der vorgeschlagene Termin war jetzt erstmal der erste. Da kommen noch ein paar andere!  
Du machst aber auch "Sachen"... gute Besserung!!!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, ab in die Skihalle!!!!
> 
> Ich rufe zum ersten fun-riders on snow auf!
> Wer´s noch nicht kann, der darf gerne ne Schulstunde bei Onkel S.F. nehmen....
> ...



toll,gerade wenn ich am arlberg bin,gibts den ersten fun-rider skihallen treff.
ich hoffe weitere werden folgen.
guten rutsch euch allen.


----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2011)

Auch Dir mein Sohn Brutus! 

Pass auf dich auf Norman! Aber wer am Arlberg ist, wird die Skihalle nicht vermissen! 

Habe mir vorgenommen, die Januar- und Februarabende mit dem ein oder anderen After Work Schneesport in der Halle aufzupeppen!

Ab 18:00 kann man sowas immer ganz hervorragend einschieben!


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Dezember 2011)

stimmt!ich werde in stuben ein paar tiefschneehänge für dich mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2011)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> stimmt!ich werde in stuben ein paar tiefschneehänge für dich mitfahren!



Das will ich aber auch gemeint haben!!!!!


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2011)

Skihalle klingt schon mal gut .... der 4. wäre da sogar möglich ..

@Stefan ...Jona braucht nen Skikurs ...


----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2011)

Ski??? Oh, wenn sie sich von mir was sagen lässt, kein Problem!
Da leihe ich mir mal wieder einen Ski und dann geht´s ab! 
Das machen wir aber dann separat vom Fun-Riders Event!


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2011)

von mir aus auch Board ... das kann sie dann entscheiden ....


----------



## Prolux (29. Dezember 2011)

will auch boarden


----------



## elmono (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmpf, meine Ski und auch mein Board liegen mitsamt den zugehörigen Klamotten in Tirol.


----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab noch zwei Boards.... nur Schuhe müsst ihr leihen!


----------



## pauing (30. Dezember 2011)

Der 4te müsste bei mir auch gehen. Ich darf mich nur nicht zerlegen

Ich habe am 5ten von der Arbeit aus ein Badmintontunier. Außerdem geht es eine Woche später nach La Palma zum biken...Aber wird schon schief gehen

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Makke (31. Dezember 2011)

Wisda was ... die Anke hat heute Geburtstag! Häääbby Börsdai!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (31. Dezember 2011)

Jepp!  Anke, und alles, alles Gute!


----------



## lhampe (31. Dezember 2011)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir.


----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2011)

Yep! Dabei!!!! 

Und bevor hier alle gleich zu den diversen Parties und Safgelagen ausgeflogen sind, wünsche ich euch:


*

Ein ganz tolles Jahr 2012!

Mit ganz vielen tollen Trails!

Ganz tollem Bikewetter!*
*
Und immer mächtig Grip auf dem Trail!!!!!*


----------



## c4sper (31. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> *
> Ein ganz tolles Jahr 2012!
> 
> Mit ganz vielen tollen Trails!
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an und wünsche viel Erfolg, Glück und Gesundheit für Zwozwölf!


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2011)

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2011)

Anke,

herzliche Glückwünsch und alles was Du dir wünschst!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (31. Dezember 2011)

S.F. schrieb:


> *
> Ein ganz tolles Jahr 2012!
> 
> Mit ganz vielen tollen Trails!
> ...



... und immer ein zollstockbreites Grinzen im Gesicht ....


----------



## Makke (1. Januar 2012)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich allen ...!!!!


----------



## Prolux (1. Januar 2012)

Von mir auch ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle!


----------



## tdn8 (1. Januar 2012)

Danke Jungs für eure Glückwünsche!!! 



Makke schrieb:


> ... und immer ein zollstockbreites Grinzen im Gesicht ....


 So??! 
Freu mich auf die nächsten Biologiestudien und Bodenproben-Ausflüge mit euch, auf daß bei allen die Gräten immer schön ganz bleiben.


----------



## Makke (1. Januar 2012)

... aber gerne


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2012)

*räusper*

äheeemmmm.... ich stör euch ja nur ungern bei euren Exkursionen... 

Ich erinnere nochmal an "Funriders on Snow" am Mittwochabend  in Neuss!!!
Wer kommt denn nun alles????


----------



## Makke (1. Januar 2012)

ich denke ich bin dabei ...


----------



## lhampe (2. Januar 2012)

würde mich auch gerne mal wieder im Schnee bla... Auf Ski komme ich irgendwie runter. Schneebrett würde ich gerne mal probieren... Brauche dafür aber ne Einweisung.


----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2012)

Bring mal die Ski mit.
Einweisung Schneebrett müssten wir dann mal separat machen.
Gibt nur Ärger wenn man da den Eindruck einer "Schule" erweckt...


----------



## pauing (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin am Mittwoch auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2012)

Na das wird doch ne ilustre Truppe!

Draki und Dani,
Kunstflieger und Meike
Ingo
Makke
Lhampe
der olle S.F.

Anke, Danny???
Kommt ihr zum Schlittern, fotografieren bzw wollt ihr euch mal für ne Stunde ausprobieren?

Anke, Schuhgröße?


----------



## Makke (2. Januar 2012)

ich bin ab 15:00 Uhr vor Ort ... 
Jona macht Skischule und ich übe schon mal die Apresskilieder ... 

Anke kann meine Stiefel haben, den Rest füllen wir mit Bauschaum ... *duckundweg*

Hab heute mein Schaltwerk zerlegt ... also nicht wie ihr denkt.
Die Rollen drehten sich einfach nicht mehr, hab sie ausgebaut und gereinigt ... nix, die Dinger sind fest. Naja ... ein paar neue/gebrauchte rein ... geht wieder.
Auch das Hartail ist wieder startklar ...


----------



## -Wally- (3. Januar 2012)

Also Fotografie da vor Ort würde mich auch reizen, ich liebe Actionfotografie! ...aber ich will lieber auf die Piste, kommt mir als kleines Warm-up für Saalbach gerade gelegen.
Ich bin also auch dabei, mein Mädel bring ich auch mit.

Makke, das mit den Aprés-Ski Liedchen merke ich mir, dann kannste Abends zum Vorsingen antreten, dann wird mal Abnahme gemacht. :-D

Und Danny wird doch wohl nicht fotografieren...er will doch BOARDEN!


----------



## -Wally- (3. Januar 2012)

Achso...was mir noch einfällt, und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Braucht einer von Euch noch eine richtig gute Ski oder auch DH Brille?
Ich habe hier noch eine Adidas Yodai in Silber herumliegen, mit verspiegelter Doppelscheibe. Irgendwo müsste ich auch noch eine Doppelscheibe ganz ohne Tönung rumfliegen haben. Ich wollte die eigentlich bei Ebay rein packen aber vielleicht braucht hier jemand ja sowas. Ist wenig gebraucht und in OVP. Kann ich bei Interesse morgen gerne mit bringen.


----------



## Oigi (3. Januar 2012)

Wir sind auch wieder zurück aus dem Silvesterurlaub...ich wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und eine lange Saison ohne Verletzungen.

Boarden wäre toll, hab mir aber eine tolle Erkältung mitgebracht.


----------



## tdn8 (3. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Anke, Danny???
> Kommt ihr zum Schlittern, fotografieren bzw wollt ihr euch mal für ne Stunde ausprobieren?
> Anke, Schuhgröße?


Was du alles wissen magst! 
Ich werd doch nicht mitkommen.  Wünsche euch sehr viel Spaß und mutiert mir nicht zu oft zu Schneeball-Kugeln, ja?! 
Oh vergessen: Oigi, dir auch ein prima neues Jahr!


----------



## S.F. (3. Januar 2012)

Wiesoooooo????? 
Wolltest Du dich nicht schon immer mal im Schnee ausprobieren?????? 
OK, dann kann ich wohl das Doppelequipment zu Hause lassen....

Schneeballkugeln????? Mooooment!!!!!!



Jo Oigi! Gute Besserung!!!!!!!1


----------



## tdn8 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich wär sicherlich auch da ein Bewegungstalent...  Aber mein Rücken...  

Nich schimpfen, wir waren alle sehr schöne Schneekugeln am Samstag!!!


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2012)

apropo Schneekugeln ... der Rekord liegt jetzt bei 184m  ... und ist nicht von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. Januar 2012)

Haja, da würden wir nieeeeee dran zweifeln!!!! 

Neee, is scho recht! Der Rücken muss geschont werden!


----------



## S.F. (3. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> apropo Schneekugeln ... der Rekord liegt jetzt bei 184m  ... und ist nicht von mir



 hat´s ihr keine Ruhe gelassen?


----------



## tdn8 (3. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Haja, da würden wir nieeeeee dran zweifeln!!!!


Das will ich aber auch hoffen!   


Makke schrieb:


> apropo Schneekugeln ... der Rekord liegt jetzt bei 184m  ... und ist nicht von mir


184m, was für eine Ansage!  Welches deiner Mädels war's?!


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2012)

die Große ... 

@Stefan ... hab die Arbeitsplatten hier ...


----------



## S.F. (3. Januar 2012)

Suppa!!!  Ich hatte auf die Kleene getippt! 

Müssen die Platten sofort bei Dir wech???


----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2012)

nö ... eilt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. Januar 2012)

Hi, treffen wir uns dann gleich um 18:00uhr am Eingang von der Skihalle?


----------



## -Wally- (4. Januar 2012)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch gerade gestellt...ich denke mal, dass wir das so machen, oder?
Ich stelle mir eigentlich gerade vor wie S.F. im Anzug vor der Halle steht mit einem großen Schild am Stock, wo "Fun-Riders" drauf steht.
Damit auch garnichts mehr schief gehen kann....


----------



## S.F. (4. Januar 2012)

Ähhhh IHR PFEIFEN!!!!!! 

Hab ich doch geschrieben, dass wir uns im Eingangsbereich treffen!!!!
Muss Pappi immer alles zweimal sagen??? 

Sonst ruft ihrm mich einfach an. Und wer zu spät kommt trifft mich in der Halle. Dann im roten Fun-Riders Anzug! Aber ohne Stock! 

Und ausserdem sind doch schon alle groß!!!! Ihr schafft das auch ohne mich bis in die Umkleiden!


----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2012)

2.000.000 menschen sind hier ... hurrra ... kruppenkuscheln


----------



## -Wally- (4. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 2.000.000 menschen sind hier ... hurrra ... kruppenkuscheln



Makke! Mach das die da weg gehen...kann ja nicht so schwierig sein...knappe zwei Stunden haste ja noch!


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Makke! Mach das die da weg gehen...kann ja nicht so schwierig sein...knappe zwei Stunden haste ja noch!



done ... die Piste ist jetzt leer 

schön war Kinners!!!


----------



## -Wally- (5. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> done ... die Piste ist jetzt leer
> 
> schön war Kinners!!!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...am späteren Abend wars echt entspannt und man konnte mal ein bisschen für sich fahren...das war schon cool.


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Makke sagte doch schon, wenn wir kommen, gehen die alle freiwillig...  

Es war mir wie immer mal wieder ein ausserordentliche Freude und Ehre!!! 

Lars: Beim nächsten Mal stellen wir Dich auf´s Board!!!  Dann gibts nen Anfängerkurs mit Danny!


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt also Spass gehabt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das ist ja schön


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Spaaaaaß????
Wiiiiiiiir??????

Wie kommst Du denn jetzt darauf???? 

Geiles Skispringersmiley! Wo bekomm ich den denn her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

Add-ons für Firefox Mozilla


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

@ Stefan,
is dat nix för disch

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/457601/cat/18


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2012)

wie heißt das Add-on ... ?


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

Kolobok Smiles für Firefox


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Stefan,
> is dat nix för disch
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/457601/cat/18



Nöööö, ich bleib lieber bei MZ!


----------



## lhampe (5. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Lars: Beim nächsten Mal stellen wir Dich auf´s Board!!!  Dann gibts nen Anfängerkurs mit Danny!



Hab ich so schlimm auf Skiern ausgesehen?!

Ich muß zugeben Schnee ist nicht mein natürlicher Lebensraum...


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Kolobok Smiles für Firefox


Läuft!


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

Stefan,
Du mußt die mit F-Fox runterladen, im Menü unter Extras-Add-ons


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hab ich so schlimm auf Skiern ausgesehen?!
> 
> Ich muß zugeben Schnee ist nicht mein natürlicher Lebensraum...



Haha, jetzt hab ich hier gerade mein Bier verschüttet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Stefan,
> Du mußt die mit F-Fox runterladen, im Menü unter Extras-Add-ons



habe ich, aber mit dem Einfügen muss ich mich noch mit dem Link und dann "Grafik einfügen" behelfen... da fehlt mir noch was...


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

unter Ansicht  kannst die sidebar einstellen. Wenn Du die smiles siehst dann doppelklick auf smile,  und es ist im forum


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Danny 

Federgabel: Entweder die 55 RC3 Titanium 
oder die 55 Micro Switch TA

Die Sidebar ist da, aber der Doppelklick funzt nicht!


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

habe das nochmal probiert, bei mir geht mit doppelklick


----------



## Prolux (5. Januar 2012)

Smile Sidebar ganz unten, mußt Du Einfügen als Forum-Code dann wird es wohl klappen mit Doppelklick


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2012)

Könnte mit Adblock Plus zusammenhängen. Wenn ich das deaktiviere, dann kann ich den Code mit doppelklick einfügen, dann kommt das aber hier so....

<img src="http://smiles.kolobok.us/artists/laie/Laie_22.gif" />

Der Fehler liegt darin, dass <img src= nicht in  übersetzt wird... :(

Ich glaube ich muss [IMG]http://smiles.kolobok.us/artists/just_cuz/JC_drink.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Januar 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hab ich so schlimm auf Skiern ausgesehen?!
> 
> Ich muß zugeben Schnee ist nicht mein natürlicher Lebensraum...








hab da gerade noch was gefunden ...


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2012)

OKOK, beim übernächsten mal leih ich mir dann Ski! Dann kann ich auch mal dem Makke zeigen wie das geht mit der Vorlage und der Skiführung... 

Lars, da sah das bei dir ja noch besser aus


----------



## Makke (6. Januar 2012)

@ F.S.


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2012)




----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2012)

Ihr dreht echt am Rad mit den Smileys. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem verschneiten, wilden Osten.


----------



## Makke (6. Januar 2012)

ist nur so ne Phase ... bei dem Wetter drehen langsam alle frei ... 

Wo treibst Du Dich denn wieder rum?


----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2012)

Schwiegervatterns 60. Geburtstag.


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2012)

OBST!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel Spaß Jan und Gruß an die Family!


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Januar 2012)

nabend allerseits.ich bin der schneehölle nochmal entkommen,2m neuschnee
in drei tagen und jede menge linien in den weißen teppich gezaubert.
aber in der ferienzeit ums neujahr fahre ich garantiert nicht mehr.
wo kommen die leute alle her?


----------



## Makke (8. Januar 2012)

na denne ... willkomen zu Hause!

Ja ... da hier kein Schnee liegt, sind alle in die Berge verschwunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2012)

Und wir stattdessen in die Skihalle!

Wann fahren wir wieder?


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2012)

ich fahre Mitwoch mit die Radl ... allerdings Vormittags ...


----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2012)

Vor acht könnte ich noch...


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2012)

o.k. .... Start: 05:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz ... (werd mir die Trinkblase mit Kaffee füllen ... ) 
Dann könnte ich auch gleich nen Lichttest machen ... 2k-Lumen wollen getestet werden ...


----------



## -Wally- (9. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> o.k. .... Start: 05:00 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz ... (werd mir die Trinkblase mit Kaffee füllen ... )
> Dann könnte ich auch gleich nen Lichttest machen ... 2k-Lumen wollen getestet werden ...



Würd mir auch noch gefallen!
Nur den Kaffee in der Trinkblase....puuh...nee, das stelle ich mir ekelig vor...irgendwie.
Und auf den Lichttest bin ich auch gespannt, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass 2K Lumen am Helm schon ne angenehme Sache sind, dann noch gut 1K am Lenker und man kann auch Nachts mit Sonnenbrille fahren (was ich notgedrungen auch schon gemacht hab, Glüder Nightride mit getönter Brille!) ...ist auf jeden Fall sehr viel Licht und auf Deine Doppelläufige bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2012)

o.k. ... wer kneift zahlt das Frühstück im ab der Fisch ...!!!


----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2012)

Ups...


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> o.k. ... wer kneift zahlt das Frühstück im ab der Fisch ...!!!



frühschoppen ...klingt interessant


----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2012)

Ihr macht mich fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2012)

... und bald haben wir es geschafft ...


----------



## elmono (10. Januar 2012)

Bleibts bei morgen 5 Uhr?


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2012)

@Makke: Morgen wäre ich dabei. Kann aber nicht so lange, wegen Arbeiten. Und 5 Uhr kannste auch knicken.  Wo möchtest du denn fahren?


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2012)

wenn dann hier lokal ... also Grafenberger Wald und Umgebung ... werde das Hardtail nehmen ...


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2012)

o.k. .. da alle kneifen ... 11:30 Uhr rennbahnparkplatz


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Zesty ist nicht Einsatzbereit. Aber wie wärs mit 7 Hügel als Alternative? Da hätte ich Bock drauf. 11:30 Uhr wäre perfekt. Kann ich vorher noch was schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2012)

für 7-Hügel ist es zu nass ... die Strecke ist da quasi unfahrbar ... ich will auch eher etwas Endurotouren


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2012)

Mh, dann bin ich raus.  Fahre dann lokal. Schade.


----------



## S.F. (11. Januar 2012)

Und, wie war der morgendliche Trailride?

Hab hier mal was neues.... http://www.flickr.com/photos/millamenko/6295736841/in/photostream/


----------



## Prolux (11. Januar 2012)

@ S.F.,
kennst Du den etwa?


----------



## _andi_ (11. Januar 2012)

war heute auch spontan im wald, hab makke aber leider nicht getroffen. bin aber auch nicht sicher, ob ich am richtigen rennbahnparkplatz war 

in erkrath hats ja schon ne menge (große) bäume umgerissen. war gar nicht so schlammig wie ich befürchtet hab


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2012)

Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder sind mal genial ... Lenkerband, Sattel ... neee geht garnicht.

@Andi ... ich war heute im Unterholz, hab nen neuen Trail angelegt ...


----------



## S.F. (11. Januar 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ S.F.,
> kennst Du den etwa?



Neeee, aber ich hatte schon überlegt, wo ich die Reifen herbekomme...  Aber da bekommst Du in der Luft ja noch vor der Landung Augenkrebs 

@Makke: musste Big Boy wieder ran?


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2012)

nene .... nur wegräumen, Platzmachen und einfahren ... nix wildes, aber ne schöne Alternative, wenn sie noch etwas mehr befahren wird.

Wann machen wir die Werkstattplanungsbegehung?


----------



## S.F. (11. Januar 2012)

Ah OK! 
Lass uns morgen mal telefonieren!


----------



## -Wally- (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und, wie war der morgendliche Trailride?



Um 5 Uhr war ich dann auch noch nicht draussen, auch eher so Richtung 11 oder 12 Uhr...sah ja auch so schön trocken aus draussen...denkste, ich wollte ne gemütliche Hardtailrunde drehen, aber es wurde zur Schlammschlacht, aber Hallo! Die Karre war wirklich ein paar Kilo schwerer nach den ersten paar 100 Metern.
Hab heute auch die erste Runde mit der Rubber Queen auf dem Vorderrad gedreht, hinten ist immer noch der Nobby Nic druff, aber der hat sich heute so zugesetzt, sowas hab ich selten erlebt.
Die Rubber Queen hatte es auch nicht einfach, aber das scheint echt ein Reifen zu sein, dem man schnell anfängt zu trauen, bin mal auf weitere Erfahrungen damit am Hardtail gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Grip wird tendenziell völlig überbewertet...


----------



## Asha'man (12. Januar 2012)

Das einzige, was die Queen für einen Tourenreifen nicht kann, ist schlamm. Setzt sich schnell zu und dann ist essig mit Grip.  Ansonsten toller Reifen, wenn es noch ein bischen rollen soll. Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrung Wally.

Ich war gestern schön mit dem Hardtail draussen. 180s üben, bissle hüpfen und dann manuals üben bis zum Bäcker und mit Brötchen heim.


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Grip wird tendenziell völlig überbewertet...



stimmt nicht ganz...nur den RQ (mit Chili etc.) finde ich persönlich und noch bescheiden ausgedrück: BESCHISSEN
- viel zu teuer
- hält am HR nur sehr kurz (ich bremse warscheinlich zu viel )
- bei matsch zum weglaufen (kurze Stollen)

was er kann:
- bei nassen Steinen oder Wurzeln ist er evtl. ein Tick besser als andere
- kann den RQ (ohne UST) auch auf entsprechender Felge Tubeless fahren; dann aber nur mit hohem Reifendruck.

Mein Favorit hier: ONZA Ibex 2,25  (nicht für DH oder Schnee)
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=16365&prodid=28170


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

Der GraWa war gestern teilweise recht "trocken" die Kombi Ibex DH 2,4 vorner und Muddy hinten fuhr sich traumhaft. Über Grip brauchte ich mir keine Gedanken machen ... 
Wenn es trockener draußen ist kommt auf Hardtail wieder der Bontragger XR4 vorne 2,35 und hinten in 2,2 ... 

@Frog ... wie ist der 2,25 Ibex vom Rollwiederstand her? 

So Kinners ... ich geh jetzt wieder in den Wald (mit Rucksack und Werkzeug) ... Trails


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Der GraWa war gestern teilweise recht "trocken" die Kombi Ibex DH 2,4 vorner und Muddy hinten fuhr sich traumhaft. Über Grip brauchte ich mir keine Gedanken machen ...
> Wenn es trockener draußen ist kommt auf Hardtail wieder der Bontragger XR4 vorne 2,35 und hinten in 2,2 ...
> 
> @Frog ... wie ist der 2,25 Ibex vom Rollwiederstand her?
> ...



ich glaube das der RQ etwas besser rollt. Aber ich habe den ONZA & RQ im Vinschgau bei nassen und trockenen Gelände gefahren....ONZA Top! RQ auch gut....nur total überbewertet. Der ONZA lebt heute noch und ist noch auf der Felge; RQ ist schon im Müll.


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

... danke.


----------



## -Wally- (12. Januar 2012)

Jau, kann ich soweit schonmal bestÃ¤tigen, im richig tiefen Schlamm war die RQ auch sehr schnell dicht, bei festen Wegen mit leichter Schlammauflage gings eigentlich, ich glaube aber dass die Selbstreinigung bei feuchten, schlammigen BÃ¶den bei der Muddy Mary noch besser funktioniert. Ãberzeugt hat mich die RQ aber bislang da wo ich mit den Nobbys auf dem Hardtail zuletzt Probleme hatte, auf nassem festerem Untergrund, also im Bereich, Steine, Felsen und Wurzeln. 
Was den Preis angeht, da hatte ich Ã¼brigens von einem HÃ¤ndlerangebot profitiert und etwas Ã¼ber 30â¬ dafÃ¼r gegeben, ich wollts halt mal testen, daher hab ich den Reifen auch nur am kleinen Hardtail, das Enduro rollt weiterhin auf den Marys, aber da kÃ¶nnte ich mir auch mal 'nen Ibex am Vorderrad vorstellen, wenn die Marys runter sind.


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

... um so mehr wir Testen, desto größer wird unser Erfahrungsschatz ... 

So ... die Tiere können jetzt zurück, ich habe den Wald wieder verlassen


----------



## -Wally- (12. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... um so mehr wir Testen, desto größer wird unser Erfahrungsschatz ...
> 
> So ... die Tiere können jetzt zurück, ich habe den Wald wieder verlassen



So siehts aus! Gerade das Wetter derzeit taugt da sehr gut zum testen! Mit den Nobbys, wurde es in letzter Zeit echt gefährlich, aber die schweren Muddys wollte ich dem gleitenden leichten Fahrgefühl eigentlich nicht entgegen setzen. Ich glaub die RQ ist da erstmal ein guter Mittelweg. Und wenns im Frühjahr oder Sommer mal wieder länger trocken ist, dann kommt da auch nochmal mein alter Satz Bettys drauf, wobei es auch mal interessant wäre den Nobby als Hinterreifen jetzt durch eine Betty zu ersetzen, weniger Grip sollte das ja auch nicht geben, oder? Beides in 2,4.

Das war im übrigen die letzte Schlammpackung:






Die Kettenführung hatte sich schon ordentlich zugesetzt, aber am Antrieb lief noch alles wunderbar, kann also derzeit nicht erkennen, dass 10 fach großartig empfindlicher wäre, nur wenn ich vorne einen Umwerfer hätte, dann hätte es wohl Probleme gegeben bei dem Schmodder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

RQ (keine UST): ca. 4-5 x im Vinschgau und 3-4 mal in Glüder: der hintere war auf dem HR:


----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Angstbremser!


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Angstbremser!



muss ja bei > 0,1t viel früher bremsen als ein rasiertes Leichtgewicht  & du hast ja recht; bremse halt gern; dafür habe ich ja auch meine Saint! Wenn ich nicht bremsen wollte, wäre auf dem Bike ja auch MAGURA.

Übrigens: Der RQ war Tubeless gefahren und hatte ca. 1,8-1,9 bar. War aber bei meinem Gewicht zu wenig, es trat immer mal wieder Milch heraus. Bei mehr Druck fühlte sich der Reifen auf losem Untergrund (z. B.: Schotter) an, als ob man über ein Feld mit kleinen Kugeln fahren würde; total schwammig.


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

das nenne ich mal Zahnausfall ...

Big Betty ... bei dem Wetter? ... da kann man gleich mit nem Schwalbe Kojak in den Wald ...


----------



## H-P (12. Januar 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> So siehts aus! Gerade das Wetter derzeit taugt da sehr gut zum testen! Mit den Nobbys, wurde es in letzter Zeit echt gefährlich, aber die schweren Muddys wollte ich dem gleitenden leichten Fahrgefühl eigentlich nicht entgegen setzen. Ich glaub die RQ ist da erstmal ein guter Mittelweg. Und wenns im Frühjahr oder Sommer mal wieder länger trocken ist, dann kommt da auch nochmal mein alter Satz Bettys drauf, wobei es auch mal interessant wäre den Nobby als Hinterreifen jetzt durch eine Betty zu ersetzen, weniger Grip sollte das ja auch nicht geben, oder? Beides in 2,4.


 
Hallo und frohes Neues zusammen.

Ich fahre im Moment vorne die MM, hinten FA und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Vorher hatte ich die RQ drauf und war nach der Betty damit auch sehr zufrieden...die Eindrücke kann ich z.T. bestätigen.

*Big Betty:* Am Lago (trocken) haben die ganz gut funktioniert, hier in der Heimat auf Waldtrails und bei uns an der Halde auf sandigen Boden eher nicht so.

*RQ:* lassen sich sehr schön einlenken im Gegensatz zur Betty, super auf nassen und trockenen Böden, eher schlecht bei Matsch und Schlamm. Haltbarkeit war bei mir voll ok.

*MM/FA:* funktionieren trocken wie nass, MM (Trail Star) hält vorne sehr lange. Rollwiederstand für mich voll ok.

RQ und MM/FA würde ich mir jeder Zeit wieder aufziehen, Betty eher nicht, da sie für mich nur in trockenen und felsigen Regionen ok ist.

Ich bin die Reifen zum größten Teil mit Milch gefahren, teilweise auch mal mit Schlauch und hatte keine Probleme mit Platten.

Das waren meine Eindrücke, ist natürlich wie die meisten Dinge im Leben subjektiv.


----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

joooo, deshalb muss ich mir das demnächst überlegen... sobald ich über 75 kg komme brauche ich in jedem Fall ne Saint!!! 



Frog schrieb:


> muss ja bei > 0,1t viel früher bremsen als ein rasiertes Leichtgewicht  & du hast ja recht; bremse halt gern; dafür habe ich ja auch meine Saint! Wenn ich nicht bremsen wollte, wäre auf dem Bike ja auch MAGURA.
> 
> Übrigens: Der RQ war Tubeless gefahren und hatte ca. 1,8-1,9 bar. War aber bei meinem Gewicht zu wenig, es trat immer mal wieder Milch heraus. Bei mehr Druck fühlte sich der Reifen auf losem Untergrund (z. B.: Schotter) an, als ob man über ein Feld mit kleinen Kugeln fahren würde; total schwammig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Reifen sind immer subjektiv!
Ich mags einfach, wenn die NN bei Schlamm schön in´s Rutschen kommen. 
Ruhe bewahren, warten bis der Grip wieder da is ....





und dann mal sehen


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> joooo, deshalb muss ich mir das demnächst überlegen... sobald ich über 75 kg komme brauche ich in jedem Fall ne Saint!!!



das geht schneller als Du denkst, komm Du mal in mein alter, da freut man sich über jedes bischen mehr Bremsleistung.


----------



## H-P (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Reifen sind immer subjektiv!
> Ich mags einfach, wenn die NN bei Schlamm schön in´s Rutschen kommen.
> Ruhe bewahren, warten bis der Grip wieder da is ....
> 
> ...


 
...und sich auf das leckere Essen im Krankenhaus freuen.


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> ...und sich auf das leckere Essen im Krankenhaus freuen.



oder auf Engelchen hoffen; wenn Ralle es zuläst!


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Reifen sind immer subjektiv!
> Ich mags einfach, wenn die NN bei Schlamm schön in´s Rutschen kommen.
> Ruhe bewahren, warten bis der Grip wieder da is ....
> 
> ...


am besten mal hier ausprobieren (Foto von HP):


----------



## Frog (12. Januar 2012)

klappt mit dem Foto nicht!!!


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

Das mit den Reifen ist immer ein Thema ... Jeder Fahrstiel hat seine Anforderungen an den Reifen, und wer nicht gerne auf der Kante fährt kommt mit Schwalbe nicht klar ...


----------



## -Wally- (12. Januar 2012)

Seltsam...ich hätte gedacht, dass jetzt, wo es hier mal wieder um Gummis geht auch mal einer mit dem Advantage daher kommt, der hätte mich sonst noch als Hinterreifen interessiert.

@Makke, das mit der Big Betty, das war halt einfach ne Idee fürs HR. Die Betty war damals ein Reifen der mich total begeistert hatte...rollt leicht und hatte ordentlich Grip, ich war damit auch in den Alpen unterwegs und bin im Allgäu einige Touren damit gefahren. Da wars aber eben immer steinig und trocken und eben ziemlich heißes Klima.
Bei der ersten Glüdertour dann bei feuchtem Wetter, war die Begeisterung weg und kam erst mit der Muddy Mary wieder. 
Aber ich dachte als Hinterreifen fürs Hardtail ist die Betty noch mehr zu gebrauchen als der Nobby...naja...vielleicht teste ich es einfach mal aus...


----------



## Prolux (12. Januar 2012)

@Wally,
habe keine Erfahrung mit Advantage Hnten da ich den bis jetzt nur Vorne fahre.
Für meinen Fahrstill komme ich mit dem Advantage sehr gut zurecht (viel besser als mit Fat Albert).


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

Also ... Schluß mit dem Gelaber. 
Ich fahre morgen wieder ne Runde, wo und was steht noch nicht ganz fest ... aber es wird gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (12. Januar 2012)

nimmste mich mit?


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

wenn de willst ....


----------



## Prolux (12. Januar 2012)

ja, will ich!


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2012)

Moin Kinders, melde mich aus dem Lawinenland gesund und munter zurück.
Ich würde am We soooo gerne mal wieder zu den filthys.. Sonst auch noch wer??

Wetter sieht IO aus


----------



## pauing (12. Januar 2012)

Moin,
ich hab gerade mal mein Bike in Ddorf am Flughafen eingecheckt. Mal gucken, ob es heile am Ziel ankommt. Wenn ich wieder da bin, müssen wir im Februar mal die Dienstagrunde wieder re-animieren! Bis Februar in alter Frische!
Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (12. Januar 2012)

Jochen, big powder? Die Meute ist am Sonntag ohnehin wieder in Belgien.
Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich frei bekomme....
Schreib mir mal ne PN mit deiner Nummer, dann kann ich mich ggf. noch melden!

Ingo! Rock tha trails!!! Viel Spaß und komm gesund wieder zurück!


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2012)

Jepp Ingo ... und mach mal Bilder und so ... !!!
@Jochen ... der Rest startet am Sonntag nach Belgien ... ich muss leider Arbeiten ...

@Danny ... würde sagen, wir treffen uns am Apollo so gegen 11 ... passt das? 
Für alle anderen 11:30 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz ...


----------



## lhampe (12. Januar 2012)

ich bin lange advantage (drahtversion!) gefahren und war zufrieden damit. RQ fahre ich aktuell und finde den auch ok. Zu Matsch kann ich nichts sagen, da fahre ich nicht;-). Ich komme mit NN und high roller nicht klar. FA ist für touren auch ok.


----------



## Prolux (13. Januar 2012)

11 Uhr ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2012)

o.k. ... es wird nass, matschig und frisch ... 

ich glaube der Winter kommt:


----------



## natureboy79 (14. Januar 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> ...und sich auf das leckere Essen im Krankenhaus freuen.



das kann ich zu 100 prozent dementieren.erlebe es gerade wieder


----------



## S.F. (15. Januar 2012)

Mensch Norman! Wo steckst Du denn gerade?????
Hoffe du bist da schnell wieder raus!

Für alle! Ich habe hier mal noch einen Thread zur Trailtrophy erstellt!


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mensch Norman! Wo steckst Du denn gerade?????
> Hoffe du bist da schnell wieder raus!
> 
> Für alle! Ich habe hier mal noch einen Thread zur Trailtrophy erstellt!



Wir haben dich heute vermisst, strahlender Fürst..


----------



## S.F. (15. Januar 2012)

Joaaa, kann mich leider nicht zweiteilen


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2012)

... wie unflexibel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (15. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... wie unflexibel ...



ABSOLUT


----------



## S.F. (15. Januar 2012)

pah! ganz grosses PAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## c4sper (16. Januar 2012)

Bergische Landstraße > Rocket Ron Evo


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Bergische Landstraße > Rocket Ron Evo



 Ähhhhh.... wie meinen?????


----------



## c4sper (16. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ähhhhh.... wie meinen?????


Das bedeutet, dass das Stück Bergische Landstraße, das wir gestern fahren mussten, stärker war als mein Hinterreifen.


----------



## pommes5 (16. Januar 2012)

Ist nicht irgendwie alles stärker als der Rocket Ron?


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass das Stück Bergische Landstraße, das wir gestern fahren mussten, stärker war als mein Hinterreifen.



Hm, falsche Linienwahl oder falsche Fahrtechnik?


----------



## c4sper (16. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hm, falsche Linienwahl oder falsche Fahrtechnik?


Dann im Zweifel Letzteres  
Vermutlich war der Reifen von dem plötzlichen Overkill an Asphalt verwirrt.


----------



## S.F. (16. Januar 2012)

Haha, wie in der Formel 1 irgendwann platzen die Regenreifen wenn´s trocken ist...


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2012)

Der Rocket Ron ist doch auch nur ein genoppter Schlauch für DH-Reifen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (17. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Der Rocket Ron ist doch auch nur ein genoppter Schlauch für DH-Reifen ...



Mal schauen, was als nächstes hinten druff kütt. Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.
Euch einen angenehmen Dienstag, ich geh mal kurz mein Gesicht auftauen...


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2012)

evt braucht noch jemand etwas Licht oder Zubehör:

abzugeben für kleines Geld:
- Sigma Powerblack LED + Akku, Ladegerät (Akkuhalter defekt). Sie hat  allerdings das 1,5fache an Lichtleisung, da hier eine andere LED  (240Lumen) verbaut ist.
- die sterblichen Überreste eine Marvi Nightpro (also Akku 6V 8Ah, Ladegerät, Lampen ohne Leuchtmittel)


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2012)

Akku und Halter hätte ich sogar noch einen zweiten. Nur die Lampe will nicht mehr...

@c4sper: Für das Zesty Fahrwerk mit seinen 140mm kannst Du ruhig etwas groberes nehmen!

Bei Schwalbe bis Fat Albert.
Bei Conti bis Rubber Queen.


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Akku und Halter hätte ich sogar noch einen zweiten. Nur die Lampe will nicht mehr...



... Deine Sigma? ... gib sie mir mal, dann schau ich mal nach



S.F. schrieb:


> @c4sper: Für das Zesty Fahrwerk mit seinen 140mm kannst Du ruhig etwas groberes nehmen!
> 
> Bei Schwalbe bis Fat Albert.
> Bei Conti bis Rubber Queen.



oder ...

Onza Ibex FR (nicht an dem kürzel stören lassen)
Bontrager XR4 Team 2,35
Maxxis Advantage 2,25


----------



## c4sper (17. Januar 2012)

Danke!
Mal schauen, was sich dann bald hinten wiederfindet und viel Spaß an die, die das grandiose Wetter sinnvoll nutzen können.


----------



## hhirte (17. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich komme aus Ratingen, bin 53 Jahre alt und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten in der Nähe. Ursprünglich bin ich Straßenfahrer, aber für den Winter habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen einen Crosser anzuschaffen und festgestellt, wieviel Spaß das macht (Bereifung momentan 42mm Smart Sam, aber null Federung).
Wahnsinnig akrobatische Fahrten mache ich zwar nicht, aber diese Strecken sind ja in unserer Gegend auch eher selten zu finden.
40-80km können es durchaus sein und mein Trainingszustand sollte auch ausreichen, um gut mitzuhalten.
Ich sehe immer wieder Fahrer im Angertal - vielleicht ergibt sich die eine oder andere Möglichkeit zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.

Grüße,

H²


----------



## zip4race (23. Januar 2012)

Servus,

ich weiß nicht genau obs hier der richtige bereich ist, aber ich erzähl einfach mal ^^

Ich selbst komme aus Grevenbroich und habe Fotografie als eines meiner Hobbys! ich hab mehrere Jahre Motorsport Fotos gemacht und will jetzt auch mal in die ,,Fahrradszene´´ abschmieren (wenn man das so sagen darf )

nunja.... ich bin vor einigen jahren mal gefahren und hab auch derzeit kein rad mehr (worauf aber grade gesparrt wird - soll sich aber nur um normales mountainbiken handeln! also kein dh etc)

jetzt frag ich mich schon seit ner woche wo man verdammt nochmal bilder schießen kann von leuten (wie euch) die downhill fahren, von leuten die mit ihren Dirt bikes durch nen park schießen usw usw usw.

gibts hier sowas in der gegend? ich kenne leider nur in Grevenbroich den Waldteil wo die motocross strecke ist und das Indianertal! (wobei ich nicht mal mehr ahnung habe ob dort noch wer fährt ^^)


Wäre cool wenn mal wer bescheid sagen könnte wo man schicke fotos schießen kann  weil sich nen tag lang irgendwo auf gut glück ins gebüsch hocken bis einer vorbei kommt, ist auch eine zeitverschwendung 


wäre hammer wenn ihr ein paar nette tipps habt wo man immer knipsen kann =) (ich sag aber nochmal vorraus, ich bin nur hobby knipser und muss mich an Bikepics dann rantasten)


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Prolux (23. Januar 2012)

@Makke,
habe noch was von deinem Fotosack gefunden. Kriegste bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2012)

o.k. ... nur keine Hektik

hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau eines "Klassikers"  ... mit 12,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (24. Januar 2012)

Da ist ja jemand ein klein bischen verliebt


----------



## hhirte (24. Januar 2012)

Moin,

bin gespannt, ob es diesmal klappt - sonst kommt immer nur das Gefasel von "Beitrag wird von einem Moderator überprüft...." und die Beiträge werden nie freigeschaltet - seufz...

Grüße,

H²


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2012)

Wie kommst Du denn darauf???? 

Nochmal schnell was offizielles.....
Wer hat Lust, morgen Abend spontan mit in die Skihalle zu kommen?


----------



## Makke (24. Januar 2012)

jepp ... ist doch sooooo schön geworden .....


----------



## S.F. (24. Januar 2012)

Makke, Büro oder boarden????


----------



## Makke (25. Januar 2012)

nix Boarden .. wenn dann Bretter, aber heute nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (25. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> jepp ... ist doch sooooo schön geworden .....


Absolut! Wirklich sehr hübsch!


----------



## _andi_ (25. Januar 2012)

hast du da die 2012 xt bremse dran? mit der liebäugel ich derzeit.
wie macht die sich? meinst das bringt bei mir etwas eine 200er bremsscheibe zu nehmen? oder reicht da eine 180er? hinten 160er?


----------



## Makke (25. Januar 2012)

ist ne  2012 SLX ... hab leider keinen Adapter für 180, daher hab ich erst mal ne 200er verbaut ... die 180er würde auch voll reichen.


----------



## _andi_ (25. Januar 2012)

war die xt nicht verfügbar oder warum ist es "nur" eine slx? die xt kostet doch nur paar euro mehr.


----------



## Makke (25. Januar 2012)

hab die SLX mit Scheiben und Adapter fÃ¼r 79â¬ pro StÃ¼ck bekommen ... das passte ganz gut.
Zudem ist die SLX voll ausreichend ... und funktioniert hervorragend


----------



## _andi_ (25. Januar 2012)

die slx ist ja schon hübsch. nicht ganz so schwarz wie die xt, aber würd auch prima zu meinem schwarzen rahmen passen 

weisst du, ob man da die xt scheiben nehmen kann? ... die RT86
von den slx scheiben finde ich keine 6 loch variante


----------



## Makke (25. Januar 2012)

Die Bremsscheiben der SLX sind bauglich mit den XT/Saint ... nimm nur nicht die RT81/86/98!!!
RT76 ist die vernünftigere Wahl


----------



## pauing (25. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich bin wieder zurück von der Insel. Das Bike hat jetzt ein paar neue Erinnerungsschrammen War super da! Jetzt bin ich für die neue Saison eingefahren 

Wer ist dafür die Dinstagsrunde ab nächster Woche mal wieder zu starten?

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2012)

willkommen zu Hause ... 

Ich wäre dabei, nur nächte Woche nicht (arbeitstechnisch)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/238118/


----------



## S.F. (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo! Zurück aus der Sonne???

@Makke: Das Video wärmt Dein Herz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (26. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Ingo! Zurück aus der Sonne???
> 
> @Makke: Das Video wärmt Dein Herz!



Jo, ich bin wieder aus der Sonne zurück. Das Wetter war nicht so schlecht auf La Palma Schön entspannte 20 bis 25 Grad. Ganz oben konnte es auch mal frischer sein. 
Hier und da mussten wir mal durch die Wolken durchfahren Aber die haben zum Glück nicht geregnet. Die hingen die ganze Zeit friedlich am Kamm rum.


----------



## Prolux (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Ingo,
wieso hast Du das Wetter nicht mitgebracht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe heute eine kleine Runde gefahren, kalt, windig und Stellenweise nass. Mußte aber sein.
@S.F.,
die Reifen rollen ganz gut.


----------



## Prolux (26. Januar 2012)

Axel wiedermal unterwegs


----------



## DPM (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.Wollte mal anfragen,ob ich mich mit meinem big hit bei euch dran hängen kann.Bin allerdings noch Anfänger und möchte keinen aufhalten.Was währe bei so einem Wetter denn Klamottenmäßig ratsam?


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2012)

@zip4race ... wir sind nicht die "klassischen Spotfahrer". Wir sind mehr auf Enduro/Freeride-Touren unterwegs. Hin und wieder sind aber hin und wieder auch in Belgien (Filthy Trails) oder auch mal an dem ein oder anderen lokalen Spot. Fotos sind da immer willkommen ... (vorallem für unsere HP  )
Schau einfach immer wieder hier rein, und begleite uns dann ...

@DPM ... wir haben noch keinen im Wald zurückgelassen. Wenn Einsteiger/Anfänger dabei sind, planen wir unsere Ausflüge auch so, das derjenige ggf. vorzeitig Aussteigen kann .. also .. nur MUT!


----------



## S.F. (26. Januar 2012)

@danny: Suppa!!! 







@ all: nächsten Mittwoch nochmal Skihalle?? 
Danny? Premiere?


----------



## DPM (26. Januar 2012)

hört sich super an.muss allerdings immer bis fünf arbeiten.bis ich dann in düsseldorf oder so bin,is schon alles vorbei.aber wochenends geht.bis jetzt bin ich immer alleine gefahren.nur in grafenberg war immer eine hand voll jungs und mädels.war auch schon in winterberg.ist nicht schlecht...aber allein ist das eben nich so lustig.


----------



## Makke (26. Januar 2012)

... dunkel draußen ist für uns keine Ausrede ... !


----------



## elmono (26. Januar 2012)

Nur im Hellen fahren ist doch auch einfach keine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (26. Januar 2012)

Ist da wohl auch eine Frage der Ausrüstung...aber da habt ihr sicher par gute tips


----------



## elmono (26. Januar 2012)

Es heißt schon tipps. Eine Lampe reicht.


----------



## pauing (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> @danny: Suppa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skihalle hört sich gut an. Ich wäre dabei.

Am Sonntag wollte ich gegen 14:00Uhr ein lokales Ründchen mit dem Radel drehen. Ich habe gestern mal meine Gabel zerlegt und wollte am Sonntag testen, ob die jetzt wieder fluffiger geht. Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

genau, eine oder zwei gute Lampen (eine am Lenker und eine am Kopf) und ab die Post!
Um die Jahreszeit noch ein warmes Jäckchen und Glühwein in der Trinkflasche ... schadet nicht ...


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

@elmono: über den tip/tipp kann man sich jetzt streiten! Im Englischen wär´s schon richtig!  *klugsh....modus-aus*

Makkeeeee???? Samstag? Uhrzeit??? Fährt sonst noch jemand mit? Jan, wir müssen vorher sehen, ob das mit dem Plastbomber noch klappt... 

DPM: jepp, mitfahren und schauen ob´s klappt! Zur Not musst du mit dem Big Hit halt berghoch schieben! Wärst nicht der erste 

zip4race: Bezüglich fotografieren- ohne Bike generell immer schwierig, da wir eher auf Endurotouren unterwegs sind.


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

@s.f.,@ingo: samstag, sonntag gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

nicht vor 9 ...


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

hey männers!

könnt ihr mir ein gutes enduro empfehlen, zwischen 2000-3000 euro? ich würde gerne von meinem Hardtail auf ein 160-170mm enduro wechseln und frage mich, ob ich gebraucht oder neu kaufen soll? Mein Motto ist, wie Makke so schön sagte .. "mehr auf Enduro/Freeride-Touren".. ausgelegt . Wiege sportliche 90kg, bin 1,82m groß und weiss auch ebenfalls nicht welche rahmengröße. Mein Hardteil ist ein 18", also M. Mir kommts aber ein wenig zu kompakt vor, evtl wegen vorbau und sitzposition,also beim Enduro eher L? Ich hatte das neue Slide ED9.0 von Radon ins Auge gefasst, was innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen für 2800 Euro bestellbar sein wird. Und heute springt mir das YT Noton ins Auge: http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=154 . Ich wollte eigentlich nur ungern beim Fachhändler holen, weil ich nicht bereit bin bis zu 500 Euro und mehr für die "Beratung" und "Service" zu blechen. Mache am Bike alles selber.

Wenns dann soweit ist, dann habt ihr einen neuen Mitfahrer ;-).

Sonnige Grüße aus Grevenbroich
Roman


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Roman,

das YT hat keinen schlechten Ruf ... und ich finde Preis/Leistung schon sehr gut. Bin es aber selber noch nciht gefahren und kann daher nichts dazu sagen. Das Radon ist halt eher der klassische Endurotouren ... Bikeparks würde ich damit zum Beispiel umfahren ...
Die Auswahl ist groß ... mein Tip: sieh zu, das Du mal eines der Räder probefährst, damit Du ein Gefühl für die Teile bekommst.


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

hab ich bei euch die möglichkeit mal ein enduro probe zu fahren? ich hatte das slide ED auf dem testival von radon gefahren. Vom Gefühl her top, aber ich bräuchte mal ein vergleich dazu, zB mit einem etwas abfahrtslastigeren bike


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

kannst Dich mal auf mein SX-Trail setzen


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Yep, ich halt´s da auch mit Det Müller: "Probefahrt"

Ist halt die Frage.. aber wenn Du vom Hardtail auf ein Enduro wechseln willst sind 160 bis 170mm Federweg echt ein Riesensprung. Und wenn du mehr fährst als springst, würde ich Dir eher 140 bis max 160mm Federweg empfehlen! Das Canyon Strive oder Nerve AM könnte da neben den von dir genannten auch noch Kandidaten für Dich sein. Ansonsten ist der Ansatz gut! 

Als Specialized Fan würde ich Dir noch das Enduro Comp ans Herz legen. 
Da macht´s einfach die Rahmen / Gabel (Lyrik) Kombi. Alles andere baut man über die Zeit ohnehin um.  
Mein Enduro kannst Du übrigens auch mal Probefahren! Das ist Größe M!

Und 500,-- für Beratung und Service finde ich persönlich zu hart ausgedrückt. Schliesslich holst Du dir deine Beratung ja jetzt hier  (wir trinken übrigens Pils )
Beim Versender hast Du immer den Nachteil, dass Du bei einem Garantiefall am Rahmen das Bike verschicken musst, oder selbst ins Auto steigst. Beim Händler machst Du das vor Ort. Bei Einzelkomponenten gebe ich Dir Recht!
Und welcher Versender hat schon ein Austauschsystem, wenn du ein Problem am Dämpfer hast. Oder machst Du das auch alles selbst?


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, bevor ich´s vergesse Roman:

bei deiner Größe empfehle ich eher die Größe L als M!

Gell Makke


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

okay, schonmal danke für die tips 

pils geht natürlich dann auf mich, isskla! ich werd mich nochmal bei euch kurz anmelden wegen der probefahrt. vielleicht bekommen wird es ja so hin, dass ich beide bikes an einem tag für eine kurze zeit mein eigen nennen kann ;-)

fahrt ihr eigentlich mit euren enduros auch im park, zB filthy-trails?
roman


----------



## c4sper (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und 500,-- fÃ¼r Beratung und Service finde ich persÃ¶nlich zu hart ausgedrÃ¼ckt. Schliesslich holst Du dir deine Beratung ja jetzt hier  (wir trinken Ã¼brigens Pils )
> Beim Versender hast Du immer den Nachteil, dass Du bei einem Garantiefall am Rahmen das Bike verschicken musst, oder selbst ins Auto steigst. Beim HÃ¤ndler machst Du das vor Ort. Bei Einzelkomponenten gebe ich Dir Recht!
> Und welcher Versender hat schon ein Austauschsystem, wenn du ein Problem am DÃ¤mpfer hast. Oder machst Du das auch alles selbst?


FÃ¼r 500â¬ gibt's auf jeden Fall den ein oder anderen Liter Pils. 
Kann mich dem auf jeden Fall nur anschlieÃen, und zeige mir mal einen HÃ¤ndler, der stur und steif auf "seinem" Preis besteht. Das macht nur derjenige, der absolut nichts verkaufen will mMn.


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir gestern mal die xt und slx bremse im laden angesehn und muss doch leider die xt nehmen. das anthrazit der slx geht mal gar nicht 

jetzt hab ich gefühlt schon das ganze internet durchsucht und nirgends ist die in schwarz zu haben. ist euch ein laden im sinn, der die auf lager hat? (rose, bike-discount, hibike, bike24, bike-components habens nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

achja, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich mit dem bike auch enduro-rennen fahren würde. hab zwar keine ambitionen ganz oben mitzufahren, da zählt eher der spass.


----------



## pommes5 (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn du alles selbst schrauben kannst wie du sagst, bau dir doch für 3000 Steine ein schönes Alutech auf.

Auf meinem Nox dürftste auch gerne mal Platz nehmen wenn wir uns treffen.


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

das mit dem altutech aufbau ist keine schlechte idee. einige teile müsste ich dann bestimmt gebraucht anbauen, da sonst der preis zu hoch sein wird oder?


----------



## elmono (27. Januar 2012)

Ich würde ja das aus meiner Signatur empfehlen.


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich würde ja das aus meiner Signatur empfehlen.



geiles ding, ist seinen preis auf jeden fall wert. nur, für mich zu teuer für ein gebrauchtes bike


----------



## Oigi (27. Januar 2012)

Bionicon hat wegen Umstellung auf Direktvertrieb gerade die Preise gesenkt.

Preislich liegt man da allerdings aber an deiner Obergrenze.


Oder was ist mit dem Votec V.SX. Das bin ich schon gefahren und war sehr angetan. Und du kannst das Bike nach deinem Geschmack konfigurieren.


----------



## othu (27. Januar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern mal die xt und slx bremse im laden angesehn und muss doch leider die xt nehmen. das anthrazit der slx geht mal gar nicht
> 
> jetzt hab ich gefühlt schon das ganze internet durchsucht und nirgends ist die in schwarz zu haben. ist euch ein laden im sinn, der die auf lager hat? (rose, bike-discount, hibike, bike24, bike-components habens nicht)



bei rose gab es die schwarze xt vor einigen tagen im angebot...

EDIT: hier (schwarz auswählen, silber nicht lieferbar)
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...emse-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731



@romka: für 3000 würde ich mir auch selbst was aufbauen!


----------



## romka (27. Januar 2012)

die xt bremse is echt der hammer. die würde dann später an mein enduro kommen, in der trail version


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> achja, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich mit dem bike auch enduro-rennen fahren würde. hab zwar keine ambitionen ganz oben mitzufahren, da zählt eher der spass.



Endurorennen??? Da biste bei uns ja genau richtig!!!!!! klick, hier und hier

Endurotestfahrt lässt sich einrichten! Wann hast Du Zeit?

Und ja, wir fahren mit unseren Enduros auch im Park wie z.B. Filthy Trails.
Schau doch mal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

ja, aber leider nur fürs hinterrad auf lager. für vorderrad stehen die lieferzeiten in den sternen.


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> bei rose gab es die schwarze xt vor einigen tagen im angebot...
> 
> EDIT: hier (schwarz auswählen, silber nicht lieferbar)
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...emse-br-m785---servo-wave---515729/aid:515731
> ...



Otto!!!! Ist das Reign in deinem Album schon das eloxierte????? Sieht gut aus! Wann fährst Du mit????


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern mal die xt und slx bremse im laden angesehn und muss doch leider die xt nehmen. das anthrazit der slx geht mal gar nicht
> 
> jetzt hab ich gefühlt schon das ganze internet durchsucht und nirgends ist die in schwarz zu haben. ist euch ein laden im sinn, der die auf lager hat? (rose, bike-discount, hibike, bike24, bike-components habens nicht)



Dann nimm doch ne Saint! Da bekommst Du das Nerve mit dem kleinen Finger zum stehen ! 

Aber mal ehrlich, an dein Bike passt doch auch die SLX!!! Sonst bleibt nur noch die XTR....


----------



## othu (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Stefan,
ja, das sind aktuelle Bilder, ENDLICH fertig und wieder ein Fully
nein, das ist nicht elox, es ist Raw ("Notlösung" nach einem Pulverbeschichtungsunfall) und bleibt auch so 
Fährt sich toll, mein erstes 26" seit 5Jahren und 5x29ern 

Mitfahren gerne, aber ihr startet immer so früh, vor 19Uhr schaffe ich kaum zum Grafenberger Wald... oder am Wochenende... Sonntag später nachmittag hätte ich z.b. ev. Zeit...

Otto




Saint ist top, hab ich auch 2x! Hier günstig (aber ohne Scheiben, die bekommt man aberpreiswert und gut bei superstarcomponents!):
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_51&products_id=182


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Sonntag ist bei mir noch völlig offen! Hängt auch was an der Regierung.
Samstag wird in jedem Fall gefahren! Aber wahrscheinlich schon ab 10 oder 11 Uhr.


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch ne Saint! Da bekommst Du das Nerve mit dem kleinen Finger zum stehen !
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, an dein Bike passt doch auch die SLX!!! Sonst bleibt nur noch die XTR....



von der leistung stimme ich mit dir voll überein, aber die farbe der slx ist fürchterlich. ich möchte eine tiefschwarze bremse haben. 

die saint .... da hab ich bisher noch gar nicht dran gedacht. die wär ja auch schwarz .... aber ist das nicht etwas overkill für mein rad und meine paar kilo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Deshalb sag ich ja, die hältst Du dann mit dem kleinen Finger! 

Ich empfinde die Farbe der SLX gar nicht so schlimm! Zumal du mit dem anodisierten Rahmen ja auch nicht im bereich "all black" bist. Ein paar aufhellende Komponenten dürfen es da schon sein.
Ich bin ohnehin vom schwarz in schwarz weg. Sieht auf Fotos immer total kagge aus, wenn das Rad im Bildhintergrund verschwindet.
Aber über Design lässt sich´s ja immer prima streiten! 

Ich überlege gerade meinen Endurorahmen doch noch so richtig farbig zu machen!

Edit sagt: wie wärs denn mit der Louise BAT wie ich sie am Enduro habe?


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Ausserdem gibt´s noch die MT2 und MT6


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Edit sagt: wie wärs denn mit der Louise BAT wie ich sie am Enduro habe?



farbe ist prima, aber bei dem preis kann ich ja auch die saint dann nehmen  die kostet komplett auch nur knapp über 300.

ist die saint denn technisch noch "zeitgemäß"? die ist ja von 2008 glaub ich.

wo fahrt ihr denn morgen?


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

die Saint ist quasi im Moment die Referenzbremse ... es gibt aktuell kaum eine stärkere Bremse ...


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Ja Makke, wo fahrn wa denn morgen? Und was und vor allem mit wem????
Inrather?
Und wer will mit?


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja Makke, wo fahrn wa denn morgen? Und was und vor allem mit wem????
> Inrather?
> Und wer will mit?



hier ... mitwill


----------



## lhampe (27. Januar 2012)

je nachdem was, wann und wo wäre ich morgen dabei. Muß allerdings schon um 13:30 zu hause sein.


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja Makke, wo fahrn wa denn morgen? Und was und vor allem mit wem????
> Inrather?
> Und wer will mit?



Meinst du das ist trocken genug, das man nicht in den Anliegern stecken bleibt und die Absprünge abflacht ? 
Wenn ja, BIN DABEI


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

Zur Einstimmung auf die Latscher Trailtrophy Vortouren:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyWJczxK-cQ&feature=share"]VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Zur Einstimmung auf die Latscher Trailtrophy Vortouren:
> 
> VAUDE - Vertriders - MTB Movie (HD)      - YouTube



habt ihr denn schon eine tagestour geplant?aber unter 3000hm bergab geht gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

bin gerade am Bauen ... aktuelle Tour, allerdings nur mit 2500hm:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpnsdowhyigbkgey

ansonsten werden wir wohl das Madritschjoch noch mal fahren, diesmal mit Gipfel und dann sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## lhampe (27. Januar 2012)

2500 hm aber bergab... bergauf so 1000-1300hm


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

@s.f. hast du dich für eine location und zeit am samstag entschieden?


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

11:30 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz am Grafenberger Wald ...

http://video.mpora.de/watch/2YK7CDCjr/


----------



## _andi_ (27. Januar 2012)

super, freu mich drauf


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> bin gerade am Bauen ... aktuelle Tour, allerdings nur mit 2500hm:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpnsdowhyigbkgey
> 
> ansonsten werden wir wohl das Madritschjoch noch mal fahren, diesmal mit Gipfel und dann sehen wir weiter ...



mit gipfel,auch nicht schlecht,dann werden wohl die ersten höhenmeter durch schnee gehen.


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2012)

wie letztes Jahr ...


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 11:30 Uhr Rennbahnparkplatz am Grafenberger Wald ...
> 
> http://video.mpora.de/watch/2YK7CDCjr/




Jepp! Parkplatz Gustav-Pönsgen/Fahneburgstr.!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Video:Geiler Schei? ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das SX gefällt mir!


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2012)

jetzt habt ihr mich doch glatt total verwirrt 

 Rennbahnparkplatz oder Fahneburgstrasse/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2012)

Mh, 11:30 werde ich leider nicht schaffen. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich - wir sind um die Ecke im Wildpark.


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

@jan ... willste Dir ein Wild fürs Sonntagsessen holen? 
Dann treffen wir uns unten .... und fahren dann hoch ... 

... aber schön sas wir uns wieder einig sind


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr mich doch glatt total verwirrt
> 
> Rennbahnparkplatz oder Fahneburgstrasse/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee?



An alle!!! Wir treffen uns Fahneburgstrasse/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee?[/QUOTE]!!!


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr mich doch glatt total verwirrt
> 
> Rennbahnparkplatz oder Fahneburgstrasse/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee?



An alle!!! Wir treffen uns Fahneburgstrasse/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee!!!


----------



## romka (28. Januar 2012)

Moon. Nach langem hin und her mittlerweile, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass das yt noton die vernünftigste Wahl für meinen einstieg in die Enduro Welt wäre. Nun meine letzten fragen: 1. Muss die Gabel unbedingt absenkbar sein für den uphill? 2. Würde das Bike auch Enduro rennen bestehen? (wie gesagt, auf den spass kommt's eher an ) 3. Hat jemand was gegen das noton einzuwenden? :-D
roman


----------



## DPM (28. Januar 2012)

So ein misst...wäre so gerne mitgefahren.Na ja,das Jahr is noch lang was anderes,wer will mit zum Dirtmasters nach Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

Kinners ... schöööön wars.
Endlich mal wieder Biken und der Sonne ... herrlich!

@romka ... absenkbare Gabel ... ist halt eine Geschmackssache, ich hab keine mehr ... und vermisse sie an sich auch nicht. Das YT wird dich glücklich machen ... denke/hoffe ich.


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Januar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Moon. Nach langem hin und her mittlerweile, bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass das yt noton die vernünftigste Wahl für meinen einstieg in die Enduro Welt wäre. Nun meine letzten fragen: 1. Muss die Gabel unbedingt absenkbar sein für den uphill? 2. Würde das Bike auch Enduro rennen bestehen? (wie gesagt, auf den spass kommt's eher an ) 3. Hat jemand was gegen das noton einzuwenden? :-D
> roman



noton gefällt mir auch,allerdings bekommst du für das geld auch ein votec.


----------



## pauing (28. Januar 2012)

Verdammt, heute konnte ich leider nicht. Das war bestimmt ein Riesen Spaß bei dem Sahnewetter

Wegen der endurofrage: ich würde mir als Einsteiger ein schönes 2011er Speci enduro comp aus dem winterschlussverkauf schnappen.


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

Das Votec ist etwas kompakter und hat einen steileren Lenkwinkel ... auch wenn ich ein Freund von Votec bin, das YT hat den sportlicheren Touch.


----------



## romka (28. Januar 2012)

ok, ich werd die tage mal zum bikebahnhof in köln düsen, die haben da diverse specialized enduros im sortiment. evtl gibts da auch ein vorjahres-modell zu ergattern. Sonst bleibt mir nur noch das YT .

Darf ich fragen wie groß ihr seid was für eine Rahmengröße ihr fahrt?

Grüße
Roman ;-)

P.S. Ich kann die Endurotouren/-rennen schon riechen, hmmmm...... ))


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

183cm SX-Trail im L mit 60er Vorbau ....


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

Romka,  bei 182 cm Körpergröße brauchst du ein L!
Zumindest bei Specialized!


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2012)

Noch etwas anderes!

Ich will morgen für ca. 1,5 h bis 2h an den Inrather Berg. 
Soll zwar kalt und bedeckt, aber trocken werden. 
Treffpunkt ab 14:00 Uhr in Bösinghoven, oder um 14:30 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

bei YT stehen Empfehlungen, bei welcher Größe welcher Rahmen ...


----------



## pauing (28. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Noch etwas anderes!
> 
> Ich will morgen für ca. 1,5 h bis 2h an den Inrather Berg.
> Soll zwar kalt und bedeckt, aber trocken werden.
> Treffpunkt ab 14:00 Uhr in Bösinghoven, oder um 14:30 Uhr vor Ort.



Super, da schließe ich mich an! Soll ich dich unterwegs einsammeln? Ich komme ja eh dann fast bei dir vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (28. Januar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ok, ich werd die tage mal zum bikebahnhof in köln düsen, die haben da diverse specialized enduros im sortiment. evtl gibts da auch ein vorjahres-modell zu ergattern. Sonst bleibt mir nur noch das YT .
> 
> Darf ich fragen wie groß ihr seid was für eine Rahmengröße ihr fahrt?
> 
> ...



Das würde ich auch so machen. Ich habe mir 2008 auch ein Vorjahresenduro für 2000Euro gekauft. UVP war glaube ich um die 2600Euro. 

Da muss man einfach mal den Händler fragen und der findet dann schon was. Normalerweise haben Speci-Händler auch immer Proberäder da, die man sich mal für eine Woche leihen kann. 
Zumindest ist das bei meinem Händler in Oberhausen so.
Da kannst du dann zumindest mal testen, ob die Geo passt.


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Januar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ok, ich werd die tage mal zum bikebahnhof in köln düsen, die haben da diverse specialized enduros im sortiment. evtl gibts da auch ein vorjahres-modell zu ergattern. Sonst bleibt mir nur noch das YT .
> 
> Darf ich fragen wie groß ihr seid was für eine Rahmengröße ihr fahrt?
> 
> ...



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/467190/cat/74

was hälst du hier von?


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2012)

Und wieso bis nach Köln zum Bikebahnhof? Cycle Service in Düsseldorf ist bedeutend näher.


----------



## romka (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, für mich ist es gleich weit. Komme aus Grevenbroich [email protected]: habe den Verkäufer angefragt. Das Bike steht in Ulm, und blind würde ich das nicht kaufen wollen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2012)

im Grunde schon, es gibt doch genug verrückte Schrauber hier, die im Notfall Hand an legen können ....

@Jan ... was macht das EVO?


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> habe den Verkäufer angefragt. Das Bike steht in Ulm, und blind würde ich das nicht kaufen wollen, oder was meint ihr?



Bei nem Speci kannst du bei der guten Garantie/Kulanz eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Kleinigkeiten kann man selbst wegschrauben, bzw. wie Makke schon schrieb, können das hier genug Leute.

Einzig die Probefahrt entfällt dann halt. Wenn man sich nicht gut auskennt, kann das ein Problem sein.


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Super, da schließe ich mich an! Soll ich dich unterwegs einsammeln? Ich komme ja eh dann fast bei dir vorbei.



Sollte Makke mitfahren könnt ihr euch auch zusammentun. Ich habe zwei Bikes dabei!


----------



## romka (29. Januar 2012)

Und ich bring dann gute Laune mit OK?


----------



## pauing (29. Januar 2012)

Alles klar...Makke bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2012)

wo parkt ihr da in inrath? würd da evtl paar minuten später zustossen, ka ob ich's um 2 schaff.


----------



## pauing (29. Januar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> wo parkt ihr da in inrath? würd da evtl paar minuten später zustossen, ka ob ich's um 2 schaff.



Parkplatz an der Ecke Flünnertzdyk/Langendyk


----------



## Makke (29. Januar 2012)

bin heute raus ... werd evt hier ne Runde Rollen oder Laufen/straff Gehen ...


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2012)

Makke: 


Andi! 

Halb Drei!!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (29. Januar 2012)

Schön wars. Airtime satt bei O Grad ;-)


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2012)

Jep!  Und vor allem den Airtime-Stand von November konserviert!!! 







@andi? Was machen die Kratzer????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Januar 2012)

aha ... werd versuchen beim nächsten mal mit zu kommen ...


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> aha ... werd versuchen beim nächsten mal mit zu kommen ...



Da bestehen wir drauf!!!!


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2012)

Ich auch!  Mist hab das gestern verpasst, sonst wäre ich auch gekommen.


----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

War aber früh genug angekündigt Thomas! 

Jetzt müssen wir erst einmal die Kälteperiode überstehen!

Dazu treffen wir uns am Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr in Neuss in der Skihalle zur nächsten Fun-Riders on snow-Session!

Übrigens ist Syntace auch auf anderen Gebieten Vorreiter und Querdenker 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1361


----------



## othu (30. Januar 2012)

Beim Noton nur dran denken, dass du keinen Umwerfer montieren kannst!
Also entweder Hammerschmidt oder 1x10/1x9 fahren.

Ansonsten top Rad und sicherlich von der Ausstattung/Preis-Leistung sehr, sehr schwer zu schlagen!


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dazu treffen wir uns am Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr in Neuss in der Skihalle zur nächsten Fun-Riders on snow-Session!
> 
> Übrigens ist Syntace auch auf anderen Gebieten Vorreiter und Querdenker
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1361



Mittwoch weiß ich noch nicht ...

Aha ... wir schalten also Atomkraftwerke ab und bauen dafür erst mal neue Kohlekraftwerke, bis die anderen Energiequellen alltagstauglich sind???

Windkraftwerke verwirren Zugvögel, Gezeitenkraftwerke und OffShoreparks töten Waale und Delfine ... 
Das überzeugt mich alles irgendwie nicht ...


----------



## othu (30. Januar 2012)

kein Problem, dann kaufen wir halt Atomstrom in Frankreich, Tschechien und Co


----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

Quatsch, bis dahin hat der Jo das Energieproduzierende Tretlager entwickelt.

Bei 1 Million Fahrräder in Peking beziehen wir unsere Energie dann aus China...


----------



## c4sper (30. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Aha ... wir schalten also Atomkraftwerke ab und bauen dafür erst mal neue Kohlekraftwerke, bis die anderen Energiequellen alltagstauglich sind???
> 
> Windkraftwerke verwirren Zugvögel, Gezeitenkraftwerke und OffShoreparks töten Waale und Delfine ...
> Das überzeugt mich alles irgendwie nicht ...


Du hast die unheimlich teuren Geothermiekraftwerke vergessen, für die eine Bohrung schon 20 - 25 Mil EUR kostet, aber immer noch günstiger als ein neues AKW zu bauen. 
Ich würde auch noch hinzufügen, dass Ackerland für Mais, Raps etc. benutzt wird, dieses allerdings nicht in Lebensmitteln landet, sondern in Autotanks etc...


----------



## pauing (30. Januar 2012)

Da es am Mittwoch zum Pistenrutschen geht, verschieben wir den Start der Dienstagsrunde mal um eine Woche... Fährt man in Neuss auf AKW-Schnee, oder betreiben die die Schneekanonen mit sauberer Kohle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Da es am Mittwoch zum Pistenrutschen geht, verschieben wir den Start der Dienstagsrunde mal um eine Woche... Fährt man in Neuss auf AKW-Schnee, oder betreiben die die Schneekanonen mit sauberer Kohle...



Muhaha, da hab ich was losgetreten... heyyyyyy!!!! Das war leicht ironisch gedacht...


----------



## pauing (30. Januar 2012)

hehe...bei dem thema haben immer alle recht


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Muhaha, da hab ich was losgetreten... heyyyyyy!!!! Das war leicht ironisch gedacht...



 einfach nur geil


----------



## _andi_ (30. Januar 2012)

hier habt ihr was kleines zum einstimmen auf mittwoch 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34105241"]Breckenridge Winter Dew Tour 2011 Highlights[/ame]


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2012)

Pssst, Stefan:







Vorbau ist auch schon der Thomson drauf und Reifen sind auch schon Tubeless.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2012)

@Jan ... ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher, ob das Stumpi für Dich das "Richtige" ist. Schön isses ja, auch wenn die Farbe nicht meinen Geschmack treffen würde.

@S.F. ... Tja, solche Themen unterliegen schnell dem Schneeballprinzig.


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Jan ... ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher, ob das Stumpi für Dich das "Richtige" ist. Schön isses ja, auch wenn die Farbe nicht meinen Geschmack treffen würde.



Ich bin sehr gespannt. Bis jetzt verhält es sich vorbildlich (auf Asphalt). Und die Farbe finde ich seeehr geil.


----------



## romka (30. Januar 2012)

Polierte Schweissnähte?  heheh


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2012)

Carbon ist das Stichwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2012)

aha .. verstehe: Carbon statt Kondition 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4V95vAWWYo"]EXKLUSIV!!! GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Bergsommer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## romka (30. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> aha .. verstehe: Carbon statt Kondition



den spruch hatte ich grade auf der "zunge"!


----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> aha .. verstehe: Carbon statt Kondition



So schauts aus. Kondition lasse ich jetzt mal links liegen, und hol gleich noch nen Bier aus dem Kühlschrank.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2012)

.. ich nehm auch eins ... oder besser zwei ...

Wann ist Biketaufe?


----------



## pauing (30. Januar 2012)

yeah die perfekte trailkanone in meisterfarbe!


----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

Hmmmm.... ich hab ja zur Not noch mein altes Enduro SWorks...... 
Oder ich nehme einfach mein Epic Expert Carbon, wenn ich mit Jan fahren gehe 
ooooooder.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (30. Januar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> .. ich nehm auch eins ... oder besser zwei ...
> 
> Wann ist Biketaufe?



Am Wochenende würde ich mal sagen. 




S.F. schrieb:


> Hmmmm.... ich hab ja zur Not noch mein altes Enduro SWorks......
> Oder ich nehme einfach mein Epic Expert Carbon, wenn ich mit Jan fahren gehe
> ooooooder.........



Nimm das Enduro, dann kannste bergab mithalten.  


Und zu der Meisterfarbe sag ich mal nix.


----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Am Wochenende würde ich mal sagen.



Na hoffen wir mal, dass es uns bis dahin nicht zuschneit.



elmono schrieb:


> Nimm das Enduro, dann kannste bergab mithalten.


Nanana!!!  Sonst gehen wir zur Jungfernfahrt an den Inrather Berg.... 

Obwohl.... bis auf die ganz dicken dinger geht das mit dem Stumpy!!!!



elmono schrieb:


> Und zu der Meisterfarbe sag ich mal nix.



Ich find die Farbe gut!!!!! 


Andiiiiiiiii!!!!!?????? Was machen die Schrammen?????


Und was die "polierten Schweißnähte" angeht... Roman war doch eben im Laden!


----------



## _andi_ (30. Januar 2012)

ach die heilen munter vor sich hin 

hatte sonntag vor lauter langeweile auch paar fotos schiessen lassen. sitzt alles noch da wo es soll, nur nackenmuskulatur muss sich paar tage erholen.


----------



## Makke (31. Januar 2012)

Lernen durch Schmerz ... das kennen wir alle 

@Elmono ... ich taufe es auf den Namen Uschi


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

USCHI!!!! Saugeil! Dazu Hagen´s Bibo... 

@Andi... du machst Sachen! Beim nächsten Mal gibt´s nen Fullface!  
            Und ich sach ja, wenn Du weiter so mit uns rumfährst, 
            brauchst du mehr Federweg!!!!!
            Ab mit den Foto´s in dein Album, wir wollen den Heilungsprozess verfolgen.... 

@jan: wie lang ist der Thomson? Der Umbau ging ja mal Pfeilschnell!!!!


----------



## c4sper (31. Januar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Da es am Mittwoch zum Pistenrutschen geht, verschieben wir den Start der Dienstagsrunde mal um eine Woche... Fährt man in Neuss auf AKW-Schnee, oder betreiben die die Schneekanonen mit sauberer Kohle...


Strahlt der Schnee?  Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Erdwärme.


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

Jetzt is aber gut!! 

C4sper kommste mit in die Halle?

Wer ist denn jetzt sonst noch mit dabei???

Morgen, Mittwoch 18:00 Skihalle Neuss!!!


----------



## Drakush (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und ich sach ja, wenn Du weiter so mit uns rumfährst,
> brauchst du mehr Federweg!!!!!


 

sprach der opa


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

Danke Junior!


----------



## c4sper (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jetzt is aber gut!!
> 
> C4sper kommste mit in die Halle?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo...würde am Wochenende gern mein big Hit bewegen.Also,wenn das Wetter so bleibt.Hätte da jemand bock mit zu kommen?


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Ich kann leider morgen Abend nicht.
> Zumal ich zwar Lust hätte, aber noch nie auf einem Schneebrett gestanden habe und nur ein Mal bisher auf den anderen Brettern.



Hehe, der Kunstflieger bekommt auch wieder ein Ganzkörpertraining 
Da bist Du bei mir genau richtig.

@ DPM: wenn´s Wetter passt - klar!!!

@all: Was steht denn für Sonntag auf dem Plan???? Makkeeeeee?????


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jetzt is aber gut!!
> 
> C4sper kommste mit in die Halle?
> 
> ...



würde gerne,aber ich möchte meinen linken unterarm noch nicht so belasten.
ansonsten hätte ich euch natürlich die allerübelsten tricks beigebracht.


----------



## c4sper (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, der Kunstflieger bekommt auch wieder ein Ganzkörpertraining
> Da bist Du bei mir genau richtig.
> 
> @all: Was steht denn für Sonntag auf dem Plan???? Makkeeeeee?????


Na dann muss ich ja wohl mal mitkommen. 

Für den Rest der Woche steht auf dem Programm auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und im Feierabend auf dem Rad nicht zu erfrieren.


----------



## elmono (31. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs Sonntag mal wieder mit einem längeren Ausflug in Glüder oder Altenberg? Temperaturen oberhalb des Gefrierpunkts vorausgesetzt natürlich.

Meine 3,5h / 1.000hm "kurz Testrunde" war nämlich echt kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## DPM (31. Januar 2012)

@ S.F.wo denn am besten? Kenne nur Morper Str. Grafenberger Wald. Und kann leider nur bis eins.:'( aber wenn's schon um zehn los geht reicht das sicher für mich als Anfänger.


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

DPM / elmono: schaun wer mal! Muss erst mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## Makke (31. Januar 2012)

@Jan ... zum Thema Temperaturen: Klick mich!

@S.F. ... ich bin am WE raus ... werd mich in mein warmes Büro verkriechen ...


----------



## pauing (31. Januar 2012)

Bei den Temperaturen friert der Matsch endlich! Das ist doch klasse
Ich könnte mir am Sonntag auch ein 1.5h-2h Ründchen vorstellen. 2h kann man ganz gut aushalten, ohne zum Eiszapfen zu mutieren. Ich könnte aber erst gegen Mittag, weil ich am Samstag Abend noch los muss.

Wie sieht das morgen mit der Skihalle aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

Morgen Skihalle steht!

18:00


----------



## pauing (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Morgen Skihalle steht!
> 
> 18:00



sauber! dann bis morgen!


----------



## -Wally- (31. Januar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt sonst noch mit dabei???
> 
> Morgen, Mittwoch 18:00 Skihalle Neuss!!!



Och...ich würd so gern, vorallem weil das letzte mal auf der Piste ja schon wieder...wow...ganze 4 Tage her ist. 
Leider hab ich mir irgendeinen fiesen Infekt aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm eingeschleppt, der mich derzeit etwas an Couch und Bett fesselt, daher bin ich morgen definitiv auch nicht dabei...aber ein anderes mal wieder gerne! War letzte mal schon klasse. 
Grüßt mir bitte die sich bewegenden Slalomstangen in den blauen Jacken.

gruß vom kranken Wally


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2012)

Oh, der böse Apres Ski Virus 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Makke (31. Januar 2012)

jaja ... und ich sitz wieder im Büro ... 

Fully`s sind übrigens völlig überbewertet: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IhSx-VUUX8&feature=related"]Ride Your Way (Hardtail DH segment)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

Hab dich nicht so, dafür bist Du tagsüber zu Hause... wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe wäre ich jetzt auch lieber zu Hause...

Könnte sowieso gerade :kotz:
So ein Mist! Die Bluegrass Enduro Tour ist schon ausgebucht! 
Wollte mich heute Morgen noch anmelden... 185 Startplätze sind komplett weg. 

Und an deinen Hardtailfähigkeiten arbeitest Du doch sowieso gerade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2012)

... wir können gernemal tauschen ... so ne Nacht geht gewaltig an die Substanz. Und ich  brauch ja auch noch etwas Regenerationsschlaf, sonst wird das nix ... und der Bedarf steigt 
Bei den Temperaturen wird mich keiner auf`m Rad`l antreffen, das mag meine Lunge nicht so sehr ... 
So ... erst mal nen Kaffee und ab in die Sonne  

Das mit den Enduroevents ... ich hatte es ja gesagt, die spinnen .... die Franzosen


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

Bist Du denn jetzt angemeldet???

Ich habe mich auf die Warteliste eingeschrieben.


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2012)

ja sicher ..... nicht


----------



## elmono (1. Februar 2012)

Ich will nicht alleine dahin fahren müssen. 

Naja, vielleicht machen wir dann einen Familienausflug draus. Der Elsass ist ja schön und es gibt gutes Essen.


----------



## romka (1. Februar 2012)

Die Trans Provence würde mich reizen. Dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr, aber nächstes Jahr.... http://www.trans-provence.com/


----------



## elmono (1. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Die Trans Provence würde mich reizen. Dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr, aber nächstes Jahr.... http://www.trans-provence.com/



Die hab ich auch recht fest geplant, dem stehen nur die Kosten von 1.350 gegenüber.


----------



## romka (1. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch recht fest geplant, dem stehen nur die Kosten von 1.350 gegenüber.


 
das wäre auch meine "Hürde" :-| oder wir ziehen uns die gps daten und fahren die singletrails mit paar männekes/fräukens dieses/nächstes jahr ,ohne offizielle zeitnahme, ab.

jemand dafür?  für die 1350eu könnten wir uns auch in luxusherbergen mit champus und kaviar eindecken .. + tägliche massagen nach den touren + ... +... +... usw


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich will nicht alleine dahin fahren müssen.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht machen wir dann einen Familienausflug draus. Der Elsass ist ja schön und es gibt gutes Essen.



Abwarten, vielleicht klappt´s ja mit der Warteliste.
Oder wir bekommen doch noch ne Einladung!



romka schrieb:


> das wäre auch meine "Hürde" :-| oder wir ziehen uns die gps daten und fahren die singletrails mit paar männekes/fräukens dieses/nächstes jahr ,ohne offizielle zeitnahme, ab.
> 
> jemand dafür?  für die 1350eu könnten wir uns auch in luxusherbergen mit champus und kaviar eindecken .. + tägliche massagen nach den touren + ... +... +... usw



Kaviar und Schampus... das kann ich besser zu Hause machen. Danach brauch ich nicht mehr auf´s Rad...


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> das wäre auch meine "Hürde" :-| oder wir ziehen uns die gps daten und fahren die singletrails mit paar männekes/fräukens dieses/nächstes jahr ,ohne offizielle zeitnahme, ab.
> 
> jemand dafür?  für die 1350eu könnten wir uns auch in luxusherbergen mit champus und kaviar eindecken .. + tägliche massagen nach den touren + ... +... +... usw



grundsätzlich ja!
Aber ... wir stehen nicht so auf Kaviar und Champus ... wir gehören eher der Obstliga an ... und unsere Massöööööse STEFANi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haben wir ja eh immer dabei ...


----------



## romka (1. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> grundsätzlich ja!
> Aber ... wir stehen nicht so auf Kaviar und Champus ... wir gehören eher der Obstliga an ... und unsere Massöööööse STEFANin
> 
> 
> ...


 

ok, dann halt bier und weisswürste/Mettbrötchen . Ich weiss ja mittlerweile, dass der Stefan das ein oder andere kann, aber massiiiieerrreeennn? Der massiert dann bestimmt mit alten Fahrradmänteln, indem er die Stollen gekonnt an wichtige Akkupunkturpunkte drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2012)

Jep! Bike-bondage sozusagen


----------



## _andi_ (2. Februar 2012)

braucht von euch grad jemand eine formula rx oder slx shifter? sonst muss ichs leider bei ebay reinhaun.

Formula RX

SLX Shifter


----------



## Makke (2. Februar 2012)

die Shifter wären interessant (Preis? )... die Bremse nicht 

@Stefan ... wie wars gestern?


----------



## S.F. (2. Februar 2012)

War super! Nico ist mit zollstockbreitem Grinsen nach Hause gefahren und ich hab Ingo belustigt, indem ich mich auf, neben, und hinter der Box immer mal wider in den Schnee "gelegt" habe... 

Nächste Woche gleich nochmal???


----------



## pauing (3. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> War super! Nico ist mit zollstockbreitem Grinsen nach Hause gefahren und ich hab Ingo belustigt, indem ich mich auf, neben, und hinter der Box immer mal wider in den Schnee "gelegt" habe...
> 
> Nächste Woche gleich nochmal???



Jo, das war lustig Ich habe aber auch mal auf der Box gesessen 
Von mir aus können wir nächste Woche nochmal auf die Piste


----------



## Drakush (4. Februar 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> braucht von euch grad jemand eine formula rx oder slx shifter? sonst muss ichs leider bei ebay reinhaun.
> 
> Formula RX
> 
> SLX Shifter


 


schick mir mal für die rx deine preisvorstellung per pm


----------



## Frog (4. Februar 2012)

für Danny....sprach mal davon:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...aempfer-M-Bronze-SALE-::30446.html?refID=totd


----------



## DPM (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo. Was ist mit morgen? Wollte das big hit bewegen.von Ca.zehn bis 13 Uhr.


----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2012)

wenn es nich so kalt ist *lach* dann würde ich ab 15:00 uhr für eine kleine Spielerei zur Verfügung stehen, ansonsten gehe ich Klettern ... (wenn Thommy Zeit hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (4. Februar 2012)

Kann leider nur bis 13 Uhr. Und wo weiß ich auch nicht.Kenn da leider noch nicht so viel


----------



## _andi_ (4. Februar 2012)

-5 °C  ( gefühlt -14 °C) ... beste voraussetzungen für outdoor 

aber bei einer nachmittagsrunde durch den wald wär ich sicher auch dabei


----------



## DPM (4. Februar 2012)

Schade. Nachmittag muss ich zu einer Taufe...


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2012)

Ich denke auch, ich werde morgen das Bike im Keller lassen und eher nicht in Ddorf fahren.

Aber bald ist´s bestimmt wieder wärmer!


----------



## _andi_ (4. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Aber bald ist´s bestimmt wieder wärmer!



ich hab gehört bis märz solls so bleiben


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2012)

Andi! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/470235/cat/33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (4. Februar 2012)

danke, aber die waren montag bei rose schon verfügbar. hab direkt zugeschlagen und sind schon am canyon dran. bin nur noch zu blöde die richtig zu entlüften 

edit: die gebrauchten da sind nicht die 2012er, die ich wollte


----------



## pauing (7. Februar 2012)

Will einer morgen um 18:00Uhr in die Skihalle?


----------



## S.F. (7. Februar 2012)

Jep!

Du, wickedstyle, Kunstflieger und ich!


----------



## Makke (7. Februar 2012)

ich nicht ... bin Arbeiten ...


----------



## pauing (7. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> Du, wickedstyle, Kunstflieger und ich!


Supi, dann bis morgen.


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Supi, dann bis morgen.



ich schau mal was die lust sagt.eigentlich bin ich nicht so der funpark-typ,
lieber backcountry.


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2012)

Kannst ja außen um die Halle herum fahren...


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

wenn schnee liegt,gerne


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2012)

Was denn nu? Kommste?????


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Was denn nu? Kommste?????



würde auch gerne auf der box rumtoben,aber ich kann mir nicht erlauben
auf meinen linken arm zu knallen oder so.und einfach nur runter fahren ist mir zu lahm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2012)

Wir halten Dich auch fest!


----------



## romka (9. Februar 2012)

ist das jemand von euch?`(Standort ddorf)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/472249/cat/76

ist der preis ok?


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2012)

ich würde versuchen noch zu verhandeln ... der H3 Dämpfer ist seeeeehr selten aber top! (hab auch noch einen hier liegen)
Kenne das ERT nicht wirklich .... aber hier wurde er kurz angetestet


----------



## pauing (10. Februar 2012)

Will jemand am WE eine Tour machen? Entweder lokal oder mal wieder in Glüder...


----------



## S.F. (10. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ist das jemand von euch?`(Standort ddorf)
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/472249/cat/76
> 
> ist der preis ok?



Guck dir mal das Album vom Verkäufer unter "Parts" an....


----------



## romka (10. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Guck dir mal das Album vom Verkäufer unter "Parts" an....


 
Danke für den Tipp Stefan. Das Bike unter "Parts" ist ein LaPierre, sieht auf jeden fall nicht gut aus .

Ich hab einen Besichtigungstermin für das ERT am Sonntag um 14h. Mal schauen, wenn mir der Rahmen gefällt, dann nehm ich das Ding evtl. direkt mit.


----------



## S.F. (10. Februar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Will jemand am WE eine Tour machen? Entweder lokal oder mal wieder in Glüder...



Entscheidet sich noch.
Samstag kann ich erst ab 16:00. Für Sonntag gibt´s gleich mal 3 Optionen.


----------



## pauing (10. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Entscheidet sich noch.
> Samstag kann ich erst ab 16:00. Für Sonntag gibt´s gleich mal 3 Optionen.



Ok


----------



## elmono (10. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Entscheidet sich noch.
> Samstag kann ich erst ab 16:00. Für Sonntag gibt´s gleich mal 3 Optionen.



Sonntag gegen Mittag würde ich mich für Glüder / Altenberg begeistern können. Lass morgen mal drüber sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (10. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ist das jemand von euch?`(Standort ddorf)
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/472249/cat/76
> 
> ist der preis ok?



Nimm meins 

giant rein x

Verkauf den Rahmen/Dämpfer Stütze auch einzeln zu nehm günstigen Kurs.


----------



## pauing (10. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sonntag gegen Mittag würde ich mich für Glüder / Altenberg begeistern können. Lass morgen mal drüber sprechen.



das fänd ich auch gut


----------



## Prolux (10. Februar 2012)

Einarmiger Mtb Fahrer, hat ein Fox Dämpfer in der Protese verbaut.

http://www.nsmb.com/4996-hey-neighbour


----------



## Drakush (11. Februar 2012)




----------



## elmono (11. Februar 2012)

@Danny: Hier mal Videos, die die Möglichkeiten mit dem CC-Plastikrad aufzeigen.


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> @Danny: Hier mal Videos, die die Möglichkeiten mit dem CC-Plastikrad aufzeigen.



Schöne Trails 

@El. wann willst du morgen los 11?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (11. Februar 2012)

wär am sonntag auch dabei, wenn da wer fährt


----------



## Prolux (11. Februar 2012)

@ Elmono,
ok, Du hast ja recht. Geht gut das Stumpi-Plastikbike.


----------



## S.F. (11. Februar 2012)

@Danny: Ich war eben noch zum Röntgen. 
Bin für morgen raus. Bin leider in der Rinne einen Tick zu schnell gewesen...


----------



## elmono (11. Februar 2012)

Was hasten bitte heute noch angestellt???!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Februar 2012)

rinne in gerresheim or what?


----------



## S.F. (11. Februar 2012)

jup! Rinne in Gerresheim. 

war am dritten Double zu schnell um den noch wegzudrücken der Landehügel hat mich ausgehebelt.
Der Boden ist hartgefrohren wie Beton...


----------



## _andi_ (12. Februar 2012)

sachen machst du ... erinnert mich an letzte woche krefeld. hab mir da auch bilder von der hws machen lassen. was hast dir denn ablichten lassen?


----------



## elmono (12. Februar 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> @El. wann willst du morgen los 11?



Eher gegen 12, aber es wird wohl doch in Richtung 11-Schweiz gehen. Warte noch auf die Info von einem Kumpel, wie lange er beim Fußballturnier seiner Kids eingebunden ist.

Magste mitkommen?


----------



## -Wally- (12. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> jup! Rinne in Gerresheim.
> 
> war am dritten Double zu schnell um den noch wegzudrücken der Landehügel hat mich ausgehebelt.
> Der Boden ist hartgefrohren wie Beton...



Ey! Mach ma keinen Scheiss!!  Ich hoffe Dir ist nix wildes passiert. Gute Besserung von hier aus und mach Dich schnell wieder fit.

viele Grüße!


----------



## Prolux (12. Februar 2012)

@ S.F.,
hoffe die haben nix auf`m Röntgen nix gefunden. Also, schnelle heile machen und dann die neue Saison starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Februar 2012)

Danke!!!

Das Röntgenbild zeigt keine Frakturen. So langsam wird die Hüfte und alles drumheruam aber alles grün und blau...

Die Kapsel vom linken Daumen hat´s auch erwischt.

Meine größte Sorge ist die Leiste. Da hat sich eine ordentliche Beule gebildet... Diagnose steht noch nicht final fest. Wenn die sich nicht schnell zurücuk bildet muss ich noch mal zum Chirugen und mich auf Leistenbruch untersuchen lassen.


----------



## elmono (12. Februar 2012)

Oh verdammt. Gute Besserung.


----------



## pauing (12. Februar 2012)

Oh verdammt...gute Besserung Stefan!


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2012)

@Stefan ... wie oft hab ichs gesagt ... geh nicht in den Wald! Folge nicht dem Trail der Versuchung ...!!!! 
Das klingt alles nicht sonderlich berauschend ... gute Besserung!!!


----------



## _andi_ (12. Februar 2012)

werd mal bitte schnell wieder gesund!


----------



## S.F. (12. Februar 2012)

Ja Makke, 9 von 10 Stimmen.... 

Danke Jungs! Zum Glück liege ich ja nicht zerschmettert im KKH.
Wird schon wieder. Treppe laufen geht, und die Kaffeetasse kann ich auch halten. Wäre nicht so viel Frost im Boden, wäre der Abgang an der Stelle auch gar nicht so wild gewesen. Sobald ich wieder einsatzbereit bin, geht´s da wieder hin. Rechnung begleichen!


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Eher gegen 12, aber es wird wohl doch in Richtung 11-Schweiz gehen. Warte noch auf die Info von einem Kumpel, wie lange er beim Fußballturnier seiner Kids eingebunden ist.
> 
> Magste mitkommen?



Hab ich jetzt erst gelesen. Treffe mich um 12.30 mit Johni zum Abergen. 
Sonst wäre ich auch in die 11-Schweiz gekommen, als ich im Sommer mal bei der Touren Gruppe mitradeln durfte haben wir auch einige nette Trails dort befahren 

@S.F. Glück im Unglück, dass nicht gebrochen ist. Sonst wärst du schon der zweite verrückte nach dem kleinen Olli, der mehrere Monate ausfällt.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## elmono (12. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, viel Spaß!

Ich bin eh noch beschäftigt.


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2012)

hehe ... nur der Schnuller stört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (12. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja Makke, 9 von 10 Stimmen....
> 
> Danke Jungs! Zum Glück liege ich ja nicht zerschmettert im KKH.
> Wird schon wieder. Treppe laufen geht, und die Kaffeetasse kann ich auch halten. Wäre nicht so viel Frost im Boden, wäre der Abgang an der Stelle auch gar nicht so wild gewesen. Sobald ich wieder einsatzbereit bin, geht´s da wieder hin. Rechnung begleichen!



Würde auch mitkommen. Wie schon erwähnt,kenn ich in der Umgebung rein gar nix


----------



## S.F. (12. Februar 2012)

@elmono: weiss Deine Frau, was du mit dem Kleinen vor hast???? 
Wir haben gestern das Schaltauge vergessen. Und Yannik sagte mir später, dass die Plasteführung wohl doch auch da sei...  Sorry!!!!!!!

@DPM das Krankenhaus und die Röntgenaufnahme musst Du nicht kennen  

War eine spontane Aktion gestern nach 16:00.

Nicht aufgeben und mitlesen. Demnächst wird´s wieder wärmer, die Skisaison ist beendet und die Fahrten werden wieder mehr! Das wird schon noch, dass Du mitkommst!!!


----------



## romka (12. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> @elmono: weiss Deine Frau, was du mit dem Kleinen vor hast????
> Wir haben gestern das Schaltauge vergessen. Und Yannik sagte mir später, dass die Plasteführung wohl doch auch da sei...  Sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> @DPM das Krankenhaus und die Röntgenaufnahme musst Du nicht kennen
> ...



mensch stefan. was machst du auch für sachen mit deinen knapp 30 jahren : ). Gute Besserung!!

Hier mal ein kleines Video zur Abschreckung von deinen halsbrecherischen Aktionen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuOBhxoIl2I"]Bike Fails Compilation - Part 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elmono (12. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> @elmono: weiss Deine Frau, was du mit dem Kleinen vor hast????
> Wir haben gestern das Schaltauge vergessen. Und Yannik sagte mir später, dass die Plasteführung wohl doch auch da sei...  Sorry!!!!!!!



Die saß doch direkt daneben. 

Schaltauge, das war es also. Ich hatte die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, dass ich irgendwas vergessen hatte, kam aber nicht drauf.
Ich hol dann einfach alles zusammen mal nach Feierabend ab, wenn der Reifen auch da ist.


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. Februar 2012)

Ahoi,

komme gerade von einer kl. Frösteköddel-Tour aus dem GWood. 
Wisst ihr was in der Rinne geschehen ist ?

Ein potenter Krater mit einem mörder Fettfleck nach dem 3. Double....
Wären noch 1kg Körner&Nüsse bei mir mit im Rucksack, hätte ich daraus einen gigantischen Meisenknödel machen können. 

Irgendwie scheint es, als ob dort ein prähistorischer&flugunfähiger Vogel
mit ordentlich "Übergepäck" an den Hüften dort "niedergegangen" ist.

Die alte Schule des Abrollens konnte ich in der "Impact-Zone" nicht ausmachen, eher in etwas so etwas : "www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AsOjx_Twtw" .....



Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## S.F. (12. Februar 2012)

FETTFLECK?????????


Hagen, ich hab Dich auch lieb! 

Wer den Schaden und solche Freunde hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. Februar 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> komme gerade von einer kl. Frösteköddel-Tour aus dem GWood.
> Wisst ihr was in der Rinne geschehen ist ?
> ...




......ist schon was anderes drausen zu fahren; als 3 x / Woche in der warmen Fitnessbude heimlich zu trainieren ;-). Gell lieber Hagen!


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2012)

*lach* ... @Hagen ... zu köstlich ....


----------



## tdn8 (13. Februar 2012)

@Hagen: Du bist fies! *lach* Tiefkühl-Erde kuscheln ist übelst schmerzhaft.


----------



## Drakush (13. Februar 2012)

Hagen  

SF. gute besserung kumpel


----------



## Prolux (13. Februar 2012)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Timmy-the-Entourage,11789/970biking,307


----------



## Makke (13. Februar 2012)

fein ... das zweite Video von dem typen ist auch fein.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35147555"]Classic Shore Day on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## S.F. (13. Februar 2012)

Danke Draki! 
@hagen: das übriggebliebene Fett leuchtet jetzt gerade in allen Regenbogenfarben....

ups... erinnere mich gerade daran, dass du ja auch nen Felsen mit Deinem Namen in Latsch Dein eigen nennst 

@Danny: cooler Hund!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Februar 2012)

schöne düstere atmo im video.nice


----------



## Prolux (14. Februar 2012)

@ S.F.,
echter Trail Runner Dog und sehr geschmeidig in steilem Gelände.


----------



## tdn8 (14. Februar 2012)

Sehr ansehnliche Videos von Brad Walton!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (14. Februar 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass der Brad Walton bei den Trails in Glüder Filme macht..


----------



## S.F. (14. Februar 2012)

Neee, macht er nicht. Wären die in Glüder entstanden, wäre der Film noch viiiiel besser!!!! 

Was macht dein "mach es zu deinem Projekt"????
Status?
Bilder?


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Februar 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Timmy-the-Entourage,11789/970biking,307



Das erinnert mich an den letzten Sommer Urlaub 
Wer Steilabfahrten und Glüder liebt sollte durchaus mal über einen Trip nach BC nachdenken.


----------



## lhampe (14. Februar 2012)

Schlechtes Wetter macht Reiselustig. Hab heute für Mitte März La Palma gebucht. Da gibt's statt nasse Steinplatten messerscharfes Lavagestein.....


----------



## pauing (14. Februar 2012)

La Palma...schö is es da...mein Tipp ist die Nordtour beim Siggi von magic-bike mitmachen...das ist ein Traum!


----------



## romka (14. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Neee, macht er nicht. Wären die in Glüder entstanden, wäre der Film noch viiiiel besser!!!!
> 
> Was macht dein "mach es zu deinem Projekt"????
> Status?
> Bilder?



Gabel und paar Teile sind "on the way". Fotos werden nach Karneval folgen


----------



## S.F. (14. Februar 2012)

@ Jochen: gerne! Wenn ich die Gattin ausreichend in den Malls von Vancouver abgeben kann... 

La Palma klingt auch gut!

Roman! Klingt ebenfalls gut! Lyrik?


----------



## romka (14. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> @ Jochen: gerne! Wenn ich die Gattin ausreichend in den Malls von Vancouver abgeben kann...
> 
> La Palma klingt auch gut!
> 
> Roman! Klingt ebenfalls gut! Lyrik?



Jo ist ne weisse Lyrik Solo Air geworden. Die hier um genau zu sein: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473131/cat/18

Frisch vom Service mit neuer Kompressionseinheit (Rechnung ist dabei). Für schlappe 370 (inkl Versand) 

Umwerfer und Schaltwerk werden 2012er XT sein (2*10 fach). Bremsen ebenfalls 2012 XT in black. Kurbel weiss ich noch nit  Und bei der Teleskopsattelstütze such ich grad nach nem Schnäppchen


----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Jo ist ne weisse Lyrik Solo Air geworden. Die hier um genau zu sein: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473131/cat/18
> 
> Frisch vom Service mit neuer Kompressionseinheit (Rechnung ist dabei). Für schlappe 370 (inkl Versand)
> 
> Umwerfer und Schaltwerk werden 2012er XT sein (2*10 fach). Bremsen ebenfalls 2012 XT in black. Kurbel weiss ich noch nit  Und bei der Teleskopsattelstütze such ich grad nach nem Schnäppchen



Wenn du noch Laufräder suchst: Ich habe vor Weihnachten eins mit ZTR Flow und Hope Nabe beim Sören gekauft. Der hatte mit Abstand das günstigste Angebot. Der Satz lag bei knapp 380EUR. Vielleicht hat der noch welche zu dem Kurs. Das sind feine Dinger. http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/Seiten/Hauptseite.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (15. Februar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> La Palma...schö is es da...mein Tipp ist die Nordtour beim Siggi von magic-bike mitmachen...das ist ein Traum!


 
Die Tour steht auf dem Plan!


----------



## romka (15. Februar 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Wenn du noch Laufräder suchst: Ich habe vor Weihnachten eins mit ZTR Flow und Hope Nabe beim Sören gekauft. Der hatte mit Abstand das günstigste Angebot. Der Satz lag bei knapp 380EUR. Vielleicht hat der noch welche zu dem Kurs. Das sind feine Dinger. http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/Seiten/Hauptseite.html


 
Das ist echt mal ein Schnäppchen. Welche Naben sinds denn, Hope Pro II ?


----------



## Prolux (15. Februar 2012)

@ pauing,
haste aufgerüstet und willste Tubeless fahren?


----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2012)

@roma: Jo mit hope pro II
@prolux: mein Hinterrad war im Eimer und ich wollte mal was vernünftiges haben. 2 Wochen La palma hat das neue Hinterrad ohne murren oder durchschlagen mitgemacht. Ich bleib aber bei den schläuchen, old school


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> @ Jochen: gerne! Wenn ich die Gattin ausreichend in den Malls von Vancouver abgeben kann...
> 
> La Palma klingt auch gut!
> 
> Roman! Klingt ebenfalls gut! Lyrik?



10 Tage im Juli? Airberlin fliegt immer Sonntags und Mittwochs von DDorf


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Februar 2012)

na ihr jecken,heute keiner mit dem bike in der altstadt unterwegs?
bis auf ein paar glasscherben auf´m boden sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2012)

ist nicht eh Flaschenverbot? ... würde lieber in den Wald gehen, da ist narrenfreie Zone ...!


----------



## Asha'man (16. Februar 2012)

Ich auch. Wir müssen mal den Montag planen. @Makke: Haste frei?


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ist nicht eh Flaschenverbot? ... würde lieber in den Wald gehen, da ist narrenfreie Zone ...!



makke,du musst dich auch mal der rheinischen folklore anpassen,auch
wenn du NUR zugezogen bist.


----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2012)

@Normen ... NIEMALS!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Februar 2012)

makke schrieb:


> @normen ... Niemals!!!!



dich kriegen wir auch noch!!!


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2012)

Dann stößt Makke mit Joghurt an! Hellau und Allaaf!!!


----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2012)

hab mir gerade Grappa in den Jugurt gerührt ... wirkt schon


----------



## S.F. (17. Februar 2012)

Fährt am Montag jemand ne Tour? Oder seid ihr dann alle betrunken?


----------



## Prolux (17. Februar 2012)

@ Stefan,
ich würde gerne fahren und mitfahren, auch Glüder und Ko. Auf die Jecken kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2012)

mal sehen ... muss ich noch klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (17. Februar 2012)

Helau, keine Jecken hier??? über Karneval bleibt mein Bike im Keller vielleicht sieht man sich in der Altsadt...


----------



## _andi_ (17. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Fährt am Montag jemand ne Tour? Oder seid ihr dann alle betrunken?



karneval kann mich mal. wär dabei


----------



## S.F. (17. Februar 2012)

Samstag Nachmittag wäre evl auch noch möglich. Kommt auch auf´s Wetter an.


----------



## _andi_ (17. Februar 2012)

bis sonntag mittag ist wohl regen angesagt.


----------



## A7XFreak (17. Februar 2012)

Montag müsste ja in Ordnung gehen vom Wetter!^^


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2012)

wäre evt morgen nachmittag für ein Ründchen zu haben ...

Habe eine Kind Shox i950 Supernatural abzugeben .... 30,9er Maß mit* 150mm* Verstellbereich und Remotehebel ... nagel neu und original verpackt ...


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2012)

P.S. ... hab mir gerade das random 5 Bilderbuch reingezogen ... (die Erste in Privatbesitz  ) ...  ich sach nur kaufen!


----------



## pommes5 (17. Februar 2012)

kind shock: costa quanta? warum? woher?


----------



## S.F. (17. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> P.S. ... hab mir gerade das random 5 Bilderbuch reingezogen ... (die Erste in Privatbesitz  ) ...  ich sach nur kaufen!



Angeber! 
Wat sacht die Düse?

KS... jetz sach nich, die passt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2012)

passen schon ... nur ist dummerweise eine Remote ... und das wollte ich an sich nicht.

fÃ¼r 220â¬ gebe ich sie ab ...


----------



## pommes5 (18. Februar 2012)

Lese im Netz was von max. Fahrergewicht 90 Kilo. Da sollte ich dann lieber passen.


----------



## Prolux (18. Februar 2012)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/Off-the-Bike,3/Worlds-Largest-Rope-Swing,6302


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> passen schon ... nur ist dummerweise eine Remote ... und das wollte ich an sich nicht.
> 
> fÃ¼r 220â¬ gebe ich sie ab ...



SoÂ´n Quatsch!!!

Fahr das Ding doch! Ich liebe mittlerweile meine Remote!!!

StÃ¼tze hoch - StÃ¼tze runter - StÃ¼tze hoch - StÃ¼tze runter - StÃ¼tze hoch - StÃ¼tze runter 
Und das alles mit nem Fingerschnipp und Hand am Lenker!


----------



## Prolux (18. Februar 2012)

wat is nu mit heut Nachmittach???


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

Nix! Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2012)

hab den Nachmittag genutzt um meinen zweiten LRS fürs SX fertig zu machen... 

@S.F. ... da ich aber hin und wieder die Stütze tausche (Bikepark) ... nervt diese Remoteverkabelung ...


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

Ich lass die im Park doch auch drin!


----------



## romka (18. Februar 2012)

hey jungs,

hab da noch paar fragen bzgl des antreibs meines neuen Enduros. Was würdet ihr mir für ein Ritzelpaket empfehlen? 11-32, 11-34, 11-36 ? Und wie schauts vorne aus, wenn ich 2-fach fahren möchte. Wie würdet ihr da die Abstufungen wählen? Mein kompletter Antrieb wird sehr wahrscheinlich xt/slx sein, allein schon vom P/L her.

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

10 fach?


----------



## romka (18. Februar 2012)

10fach hinten, quasi 10 statt 9 ritzel


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre im Moment vorne 22/36 und hinten 11-34 ... allerdings 9fach 

Würde ich auch bei 10 fach so beibehalten.


----------



## romka (18. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment vorne 22/36 und hinten 11-34 ... allerdings 9fach
> 
> Würde ich auch bei 10 fach so beibehalten.



danke stefan . so hab ich es mir auch gedacht (in etwa) hehe


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2012)

bei 10fach 22/36 und 11-36 ... macht meiner Meinung nach den meisten Sinn ... ich fahre 9fach 22/34 und 11-34 ...


----------



## elmono (18. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte bei 9-fach immer 22/36 vorn und 11-32T hinten. Jetzt sind da auf dem Stumpi 24/36 und 11-36T, ist schon etwas entspannter.

Würde aber sagen, wenn du hinten als größtes 36T hast, reichen vorn 24T, bzw. andersrum 22T vorn reicht 34T hinten. Sonst kurbelt man sich eh einen Wolf.


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei 9-fach immer 22/36 vorn und 11-32T hinten. Jetzt sind da auf dem Stumpi 24/36 und 11-36T, ist schon etwas entspannter.
> 
> Würde aber sagen, wenn du hinten als größtes 36T hast, reichen vorn 24T, bzw. andersrum 22T vorn reicht 34T hinten. Sonst kurbelt man sich eh einen Wolf.



So ist das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. Februar 2012)

@ S.F.: alle Gute zu Deinem Ehrentag.....lass Dich feiern und reichlich beschenken. 

LG
Olli & Petra


----------



## elmono (19. Februar 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute und nur das Beste zum 35.!

Einen schönen Tag, und lass dich ordentlich feiern!


----------



## pauing (19. Februar 2012)

@S.F.: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Alles Gute und Gesundheit wünsch ich Dir! LG Ingo


----------



## lhampe (19. Februar 2012)

@S.F. Auch von mir Herzliche Glückwünsche.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Februar 2012)

Ebenfalls alles gute!


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2012)

@Stefan ... mein Gott, ist es schon wieder so weit. Alles Gute und immer ausreichend Grip unter den Stollen!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Februar 2012)

wie 35?ich dachte stefan wäre schon in den 40er?
alles jute!


----------



## S.F. (19. Februar 2012)

Danke Norman, Elmono wollte mir nur was gutes für´s Ego schreiben und hat ne Dekade unterschlagen... 

Danke euch allen für die lieben Wünsche! Werden wir demnächst auf ner Tour nochmal mit nem Bier begießen!


----------



## -Wally- (21. Februar 2012)

Huch! Da schaut man mal kurz nicht hier rein und dann passiert sowas! 
Stefan, auch nachträglich nochmal alles gute zum Wiegenfeste! Ich hoffe Du konntest gut feiern und bist gesundheitlich wieder gut drauf...
Also, die besten Wünsche von mir und meinem Mädel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (21. Februar 2012)

Mensch Stefan, hättest ruhig was sagen könne. Auch von mir Alles Gute nachträglich zu deinem (gefühlten) 29.! 

Da hab ich auch direkt ne kurze Anfrage an dich. Könnt ich die Tage mal vorbeikommen damit wir den Steuersatz einpressen?  Ich hab immer Zeit.


----------



## S.F. (21. Februar 2012)

Danke danke!
Da geht´s mir doch gleich wieder besser! 

Roman, die Woche bin ich ziemlich eingespannt und muss mich ranhalten. Am Freitagabend geht´s ab zum Snowboarden. 
Das wird die nächsten beiden Wochen also eher nix! Aber den Steuersatz kannst Du sicher auch selbst einpressen oder lässt das für einen 10er beim Radladen machen.


----------



## romka (21. Februar 2012)

ich könnte ihn selber einpressen, wenn ich das Werkzeug dazu hätte 
dann muss ich mich mal wo anders umschauen. danke steven


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2012)

Werkzeuge zum Einpressen: Holzklotz, Hammer, Fett und ein Siegerbier!


----------



## romka (21. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Werkzeuge zum Einpressen: Holzklotz, Hammer, Fett und ein Siegerbier!


 
Machst du das immer so?
Das Bier davor oder danach ? ;-)


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2012)

jepp ... den Steuersatz 1-2 Stunden ins Gefrierfach, den Rahmen mit einem Fön etwas erwärmen ... Einfette, dann mit Feingefühl einschlagen. Alles muß schön Plan liegen und darf/sollte sich dabei nicht verkanten.

das mit dem Bier ... am besten davor, wärend und danach ... lockert die Muskulatur und entspannt ... 

war gerade draußen ... die trails sind grenzwertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (21. Februar 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Huch! Da schaut man mal kurz nicht hier rein und dann passiert sowas!


Von mir ebenfalls auch noch alles Gute nachträglich an Stefan! Egal ob Jeck oder nicht, da gab's es ja dann am WE ordentlich was zu feiern.
Viel Spaß im Schnee ab Freitag!

Gruß,
Carsten


----------



## Prolux (21. Februar 2012)

@ Makke,
wo warst Du denn heute, war heute auch unterwegs, G-Wood, Rinne und so von 2 bis 5.
War sehr cremig, mußte aber sein. Tankenkante ist gesperrt wegen Holzfällerarbeiten.


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2012)

hab hier linksrheinisch ein wenig was abgefahren ... nix wildes ... haupsache RAUS IN DIE SONNE ....


----------



## pauing (21. Februar 2012)

mein rad sah gestern auch so aus...der g-wood war recht lehmig...da half nur noch der reiniger an der tanke....an der tannenkannte sind uns auch die vielen bäume im weg gelegen;(...hoffentlich räumen die das wieder weg.

wie sieht es bei euch mit donnerstag abend aus?...ich dachte an eine rheinrunde vom apollo nach kaiserswerth und auf der anderen seite zurück, um ein wenig bewegung zu haben. hat einer lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2012)

grundsätzlich ja ... da hab ich aber schon einen Termin vorangekündigt bekommen ....


----------



## othu (22. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ich könnte ihn selber einpressen, wenn ich das Werkzeug dazu hätte
> dann muss ich mich mal wo anders umschauen. danke steven



Entweder wie von Makke beschrieben, oder mit zwei Holzklötzen und einem potenten Schraubstock (geht eigentlich nur, wenn der Rahmen zerlegt ist), oder ab in den Baumarkt, M10er Gewindestange kaufen, 4 große Unterlegscheiben und 2 passende Muttern.
Ich mache es aber aus Faulheit meistens auch mit dem Hammer 



@Stefan: auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## romka (22. Februar 2012)

darf ich fragen welchen hammer ihr da nehmt und welches fett ihr mit eurer langjährigen MTB-Erfahrung empfehlen könnt. Hab da nur so übliches Langzeitfett aus der Auto/Motorrad-Ecke.


----------



## othu (22. Februar 2012)

na, nen 2kg Fäustel sollte es schon sein... am besten geht aber der große Vorschlaghammer 

Ne, Spaß, ist völlig wurscht, einen haushaltsüblicher Hammer halt. Du packst oben und unten ein weiches Holz dran damit Rahmen und Steuersatz nichts abbekommen und hämmerst den leicht rein.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, nimm die Methode Gewindestange, da kann m.M. nach am wenigsten schief gehen.


Schau mal hier ist das recht schön beschrieben und bebildert:
http://www.mtb-forum.eu/foto-workshop-1-einpressen-eines-ahead-steuersatzes-t-14068-1.html

noch sicherer ist es, wenn du die Schalen einzeln einpresst statt beide auf einmal!


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Februar 2012)

kann das sein das votec seine preise heftigst erhöht hat?letztes jahr einstiegsbike sx 1800,heute 2500?dreister gehts wohl nicht.

@stefan viel spaß im schnee ,wohin gehts?


----------



## othu (22. Februar 2012)

die sind von fahrrad.de aufgekauft worden und müssen jetzt den Kaufpreis wieder reinholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (22. Februar 2012)

Seh ich ähnlich!  Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft!  

Roman: Brixen/Südtirol


----------



## romka (22. Februar 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> kann das sein das votec seine preise heftigst erhöht hat?letztes jahr einstiegsbike sx 1800,heute 2500?dreister gehts wohl nicht.
> 
> @stefan viel spaß im schnee ,wohin gehts?


 

außer Radon haben alle ihre Preise erhöht, auch Rose, YT (teilweise) usw.

Deshalb bau ich mir gerade mein eigenes Bike auf


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Februar 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich!  Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft!
> 
> Roman: Brixen/Südtirol



wer aus meerbusch kommt hat wahrscheinlich diese einstellung ,für mich 
ist das abzocke.die können ihren schei.. behalten.


----------



## romka (22. Februar 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wer aus meerbusch kommt hat wahrscheinlich diese einstellung ,für mich
> ist das abzocke.die können ihren schei.. behalten.


 
Aus Meerbusch? Jetzt weiss ich wofür das "F." steht. Für Feldbusch (wahlweise auch Franjo) 

sorry steve


----------



## othu (22. Februar 2012)

das Haus der Frau Pooth liegt zwar an meiner Laufstrecke, ein MTB habe ich aber noch nie am Tor lehnen sehen, kann also nicht sein...


----------



## S.F. (22. Februar 2012)

hier werden sie geholfen.... 
Ich mach dann demnächst auch Werbung für KIK.... 

Danke Otto! Wenigstens einer, der sich auskennt!!!


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2012)

??? ... verwirrt mich nicht ... also S.F. steht jetzt für Suche Franjo ... oder was?
jaja ... die Meerbuscher sind schon en seltsames Volk 

Das mit den Preisen ist doch im MTB-Bereich fast bei allen so ... auch die Teile werden teurer ... dieses Hobby wird langsam zum Luxusartikel ...

Geh jetzt in die Sonne ....


----------



## S.F. (22. Februar 2012)

Neeee, Suche Ferena! 

Seltsam? Abba Hallo!!!


----------



## pauing (22. Februar 2012)

Kommt einer morgen mit auf Sunset-Rheinrunde...es wir dann natÃ¼rlich bei dem Franjo seinem HÃ¤usle vorbei gefahren...ich werde um 18.00Uhr am Apollo vorbei dÃ¼sen...dafÃ¼r brauch man auch kein 3kâ¬ Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2012)

war heute wieder fahren ... morgen wird das zeitlich nix bei mir ...


----------



## Eisbäcker (22. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich bin prinzipiell dabei. Vorausgesetzt es fallen keine Hunde und Katzen vom Himmel.


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2012)

das vermutlich nicht, aber zu erwarten ist Wasser


----------



## pauing (22. Februar 2012)

im dunkeln sieht man den regen nicht es soll morgen abend aber nur fisseln...schaun wa ma


----------



## Asha'man (23. Februar 2012)

Jemand Lust am Samstag irgendwo zu fahren? Am liebsten an nem DH Spot, wie Kettwig, Krefeld, Wuppertal, etc.


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2012)

muss am WE Arbeiten ... und mit meiner Schulter sind aktionen dieser Art erst mal geparkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (23. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mich je nach Wetter für Krefeld begeistern können. War da schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Prolux (23. Februar 2012)

Alu vs. Carbon

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


----------



## romka (23. Februar 2012)

darf ich mal einfach nach euren erfahrungen erkundigen?

Wie groß seid ihr?
Welche Größe hat euer Rahmen/Oberrohr?
Wie lang ist euer Vorbau?
Wie breit ist euer Lenker?

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2012)

184 cm
1x M (575mm); 2x L (610mm)
3x 60mm
1x 720mm; 2x 780mm


----------



## romka (23. Februar 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 184 cm
> 1x M (575mm); 2x L (610mm)
> 3x 60mm
> 1x 720mm; 2x 780mm


 
hey makke, danke für deine info.
Ich hab mir für mein Ghost Enduro nen 50er Vorbau bestellt und nen 780mm Lenker (flat). Mir kam der Lenker gestern beim "in der Hand halten" ziemlich groß vor.

Also bei mir wäre es so:
Ich bin 1,82m groß/klein
Rahmen M 19" - 595 mm Oberrohr
Vorbau 50mm
Lenker 780mm

Käme ja deinen Daten ziemlich nahe. Wo hast du die 2 780er denn drauf, Enduro/DH/FR/XC?


----------



## A7XFreak (23. Februar 2012)

Hätte am we auch lust auf Downhill^^


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2012)

@romka ... die Lenkerbreite ist zum einen Gewöhnung, man sollte aber auch niucht davor zurückschrecken ihn zu kürzen, wenn es unangenehm ist. Am SX-Trail habe ich einen Syntace mit 12° Backsweep, da stört die Breite nicht, Am Hardtail hat der Lenker nur ca. 7,5°, da wird die Breite schon teilweise unangenehm (Winkel Hand zum Unterarm).


----------



## pauing (23. Februar 2012)

das wetter sieht nicht so schlecht aus....um 18.00Uhr bin ich am apollo...ich fahre mit dem city ht...der asphalt wird nicht verlassen


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2012)

romka schrieb:


> darf ich mal einfach nach euren erfahrungen erkundigen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Roman


 
Wie groß seid ihr? 175cm
Welche Größe hat euer Rahmen/Oberrohr? Reach 410 und Reach 400
Wie lang ist euer Vorbau? 45
Wie breit ist euer Lenker? 725 und 785


Wenn es dir um bergabfahren geht versuch dich an den Reach Werten zu orientieren. Oberrohrlänge ist nur bedingt aussagekräftig.

@ Asha: Lust hab ich. Muss mal meine Erkältung am Samstag fragen was die dazu meint.


----------



## elmono (23. Februar 2012)

Zum Tourenfahren muss ich aber mittlerweile sagen, dass die Oberrohrlänge und vor allem der Sitzwinkel doch echt viel ausmachen. Aber ich hatte den den letzten Jahren (leider) auch so viele Bikes, dass ich das spätere Fahrverhalten recht gut an Zahlen ausmachen kann. 

Zu mir:
190cm / SL 90,5cm
Oberrohr: 616mm / 442mm Reach
Vorbau: 50mm (demnächst aber eher wieder 60mm)
Lenker: 745mm (demnächst ggf. wieder 720mm)

Lenkerbreite ist aber auch wieder stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig, sowie vor allem auch von der Schulterbreite. Ein kleiner Hänfling wird Probleme mit einem 780mm Lenker haben, jemand breit gebautes findet den wieder gerade gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Zum Tourenfahren muss ich aber mittlerweile sagen, dass die Oberrohrlänge und vor allem der Sitzwinkel doch echt viel ausmachen.



Da stimm ich zu. 

Touren&bergauf: Oberrohr& Sitzwinkel
Bergab: Reach

Ein flacher Sitzwinkel führt immer zu einem relativ langen Oberohr und dazu relativ kleinen Reach -> siehe z.B. Whiplash
Aber sowas wird ja kaum noch gebaut


----------



## Asha'man (24. Februar 2012)

@Makke:  Hoffe du bist bald wieder fit.
@ll: Ein paar Duisburger/Moerser kommen evtl. auch. Die wollten sich gerne mal Kettwig anschauen. Aber Krefeld ist denen sicher auch recht, ist für die ja recht nah. Ich hab auf beides Bock und rede mal mit denen. Hier ist ja Tendenz eher Krefeld.


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2012)

dieses Reach/Stack-Maß kann ich noch nicht ganz zu einschätzen, hab mich damit noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. ... klingt aber logisch

@Thommy ... nächste Woche weiß ich mehr, gestern hab ich das MRT machen lassen, Diagnose und der Rest kommt Montag/Dienstag


----------



## Asha'man (24. Februar 2012)

@Makke: Ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht so schlimm ist und du bald wieder fit. Bis dahin machen wir mal ne Kondirunde und/oder DVD Abend oder sowas, falls dir mal langweilig wird. Einfach melden.

Zesty ist so gut, wie fit. Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind zu machen. Und das Hardo Wagner taugt auch gut für Kondirunden. Aber das ist wirklich schnell mit den 28mm Scheiben.

Wegen Krefeld:

Morgen 13 Uhr würde ich mal in den Raum stellen. Hat mal jemand die Adresse vom Parkplatz parat?


----------



## Oigi (24. Februar 2012)

13 Uhr klingt entspannt...kannst du mir noch ne Adresse schicken? Ich würde auch Krefeld bevorzugen.


----------



## Asha'man (24. Februar 2012)

Adresse habe ich gerade selber nicht zur Hand. Muss ich mal im Navi gucken. Oder weiss die jemand auswendig? Stefan?

Morgen 13 Uhr Krefeld steht.


----------



## _andi_ (24. Februar 2012)

hier den parkplatz meinst du wohl in krefeld


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin raus. Leichtes Hals kratzen und ich denke der Boden in Krefeld ist zu weich bei dem Wetter und ich will nicht die schönen Anlieger zerfahren.


----------



## _andi_ (24. Februar 2012)

trial biken für den kleinen geldbeutel

und hier noch city downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (25. Februar 2012)

Ahoi zusammen,

ich habe eine fast neue 2012'KS SuperNatural/31,6 Remote/125mm/385mm.

Im Januar das erste Mal gefahren, ca. 4 Mal - technisch&optisch tiptop.
Die Stütze wurde mit einem Framekit neu im Dezember'2011 gekauft, war leider ca. 1cm zu kurz - hab nun eine längere SuperNatural, daher ...
Von der Neuen gibt es die ungekürzte Züge/Remoteeinheit. 

Bei Interesse einfach melden und/oder anschauen.

Ciao Hagen


----------



## Makke (1. März 2012)

... Morgen gegen 12:00 Uhr starte ich auf eine entspannte! Runde in Altenberg (Abfahrt am Wanderparkplatz) ...


----------



## othu (1. März 2012)

Sagt, fährt hier jemand eine Hammerschidt und würde mich mal probetreten lassen?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## -Wally- (1. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... Morgen gegen 12:00 Uhr starte ich auf eine entspannte! Runde in Altenberg (Abfahrt am Wanderparkplatz) ...



Moin!

Einfach um mal wieder in den Wald zu kommen wäre das mal ne Idee! Hab ja lang nimmer auf dem Bock gesessen, von daher klingt das mit dem "entspannt" schonmal gut.
Also mit so einer Runde nach Dabringhausen rauf und dann über die langen Linnefe Trails wieder runter, könnte ich mich anfreunden...mal gucken ob das klappt.

Was wäre Deine Waffe der Wahl? Hardtail oder doch das kleine Schwarze?


----------



## Makke (1. März 2012)

@-Wally- ... wohl eher SX ...


----------



## _andi_ (1. März 2012)

ok habs auto morgen, bin dabei. wie lange planst du die tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (2. März 2012)

Ich will auch! Schaffe es heute aber nicht.


----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2012)

sehr sehr geil wars!


----------



## Makke (2. März 2012)

jepp ... war ein schöner Ausflug ...





















und noch fix geduscht ... der Dreck muss ja wieder runter ....


----------



## natureboy79 (2. März 2012)

war ja klar,makke muss sich wieder nassmachen!


----------



## romka (2. März 2012)

wenn ich mir die bilder so anschaue, kann ichs kaum abwarten bis mein bike fertig is, eigentlich fehlen nur noch die laufräder . der sören speer fliegt erstmal für 2 wochen nach malle (( :/


----------



## -Wally- (2. März 2012)

Ja, ja, die Altenberger Wasserspiele heute haben mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!! Das tat mal wieder gut...genauso wie das Schnitzel danach!


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2012)

ich würde auch gerne mal wieder biken.. Hab mir aber im Moment nuen super Lauf. Erst Rücken dann bei ner blöden aktion am Bahnhof heftig das Knie angeschlagen. Ergebnis, seit  2 Wochen nix mehr gemacht. Am Sonntag versuche ich mich mich mal vorsichtig auf dem Rollentrainer.....:kotz:

Aber ab 14. gehts auf La Palma. Kondition wird völlig überbewertet;-)


----------



## romka (3. März 2012)

Vielleicht kann hier einer helfen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568417

: )


----------



## Frog (3. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann hier einer helfen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568417
> 
> : )



wie sieht dann die "Schraube-Abdeckung" auf der offenen Seite aus?
Wenn es eine Steckachse/-schraube ist, dann wirst du die rausschlagen können.


----------



## romka (3. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> wie sieht dann die "Schraube-Abdeckung" auf der offenen Seite aus?
> Wenn es eine Steckachse/-schraube ist, dann wirst du die rausschlagen können.



so schaut se aus. Das selbe hab ich auch beim horst link, nur in etwas kleinerer version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (3. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> so schaut se aus. Das selbe hab ich auch beim horst link, nur in etwas kleinerer version



ist ja beantwortet worden...OTHU


----------



## pauing (3. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die bilder so anschaue, kann ichs kaum abwarten bis mein bike fertig is, eigentlich fehlen nur noch die laufräder . der sören speer fliegt erstmal für 2 wochen nach malle (( :/



Mhh, das ist blöd. Ansonsten schwören noch einige auf die günstigen FUNWORKS+ENDURO911 gibt es z.B. bei Actionsports oder hier http://www.100prozentbike.de/index....ay-Pro.html&XTCsid=icrlodt5g37tr4rijfi6ertnd3 . Soll nicht schlecht sein und ist knapp 150EUR günstiger, als die reguläre HOPE+FLOW. Ichb glaube, Makke kennt sich damit aus...


----------



## romka (3. März 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Mhh, das ist blöd. Ansonsten schwören noch einige auf die günstigen FUNWORKS+ENDURO911 gibt es z.B. bei Actionsports oder hier http://www.100prozentbike.de/index....ay-Pro.html&XTCsid=icrlodt5g37tr4rijfi6ertnd3 . Soll nicht schlecht sein und ist knapp 150EUR günstiger, als die reguläre HOPE+FLOW. Ichb glaube, Makke kennt sich damit aus...



das schöne ist ja, ich überweis dem typen das geld und frag den wann der LRS denn fertig sein würde. dann sagte der so, ja in 2 wochen flieg ich ersma nach malle für 2 wochen... "ich versuchs zu schaffen"... seit einer woche hör ich nix mehr von dem typen! never ever


----------



## othu (3. März 2012)

Hatte auch eine längere Geschichte mit dem, aber am Ende war/bin ich doch sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit!

Laufradbauer sind scheinbar alle ein bisschen seltsam  bringt vielleicht der Job mit sich...


----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

Bei mir hat der innhalb von ca 2 Wochen geliefert und das Laufrad ist wirklich klasse. Der wird sich schon noch melden...


----------



## elmono (4. März 2012)

Ich kann ja Felix Wolf wärmstens empfehlen. Nicht komisch, nicht langsam und Top Arbeit, sowie auch blitzschneller Service im Schadensfall.


----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

Tankenkanten-Nightride am Dienstag 18:00Uhr:

Hi , 
das Wetter ist wieder milder geworden und es ist auch wieder was länger hell. Was haltet ihr davon, nächsten Dienstag die erste Dienstagsrunde 2012 in Düsseldorf zu starten? Zum Einfahren könnte man ein kleines Ründchen zur Tannenkannte machen. Das Wetter soll trocken werden... 

TREFFPUNKT:
Als Treffpunkt in der City für die Wessis/Südis, wäre das Apollo gut. 
Als zweiten Einsammelpunkt könnten wir am GraWa den Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee nehmen. Da könnte man dann die Autofahrer und die Nordis/Ossis einsammeln. Da wäre die City-Crew dann ca. um 18:30Uhr.

Hätte da jemand mal wieder Lust/Zeit zu? Letztes Jahr lief das ganz gut und hat jedes mal Spaß gemacht


----------



## Makke (4. März 2012)

@Ingo ... das Ding nennt sich Tankenkante! (wegen der Tankstelle) 
wäre evt dabei ... muss ich noch im Detail abklären.


----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich kann ja Felix Wolf wärmstens empfehlen. Nicht komisch, nicht langsam und Top Arbeit, sowie auch blitzschneller Service im Schadensfall.



Keine Frage, der Mann ist die Top-Adresse. Wenn man nicht auf jeden Euro achtet, erfüllt der Laufradträume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Ingo ... das Ding nennt sich Tankenkante! (wegen der Tankstelle)
> wäre evt dabei ... muss ich noch im Detail abklären.



OK, dann zur Tankenkannte Der Treffpunkt Dienstag am Apollo steht schon mal, da es schon eine Zusage von Prolux gab. Wäre toll, wenn du dich anschließen würdest!


----------



## _andi_ (4. März 2012)

ich sag auch zu. ob apollo oder direkt am wald wird sich am dienstag zeigen, wie die kräfte da sind.


----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich sag auch zu. ob apollo oder direkt am wald wird sich am dienstag zeigen, wie die kräfte da sind.



sauber


----------



## S.F. (4. März 2012)

Tach ihr Schwimmbudze -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lef8...lsch - Big Kahuna Burger Szene      - YouTube ! 
Bin wieder zurück!
7 Tage Sonne pur mit Aussicht auf die Peitlergruppe und Meran2000 auf der gegenüberliegenden Etsch-Seite! 

Und was ist hier? Shitweather!!! 

Hoffe ihr habt euch ohne mich nicht gelangweilt!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (4. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tach ihr Schwimmbudze -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lef8...lsch - Big Kahuna Burger Szene      - YouTube !
> Bin wieder zurück!
> 7 Tage Sonne pur mit Aussicht auf die Peitlergruppe und Meran2000 auf der gegenüberliegenden Etsch-Seite!
> 
> ...



Das Wetter war supi. War 4 Tage nacheinander auf dem Rad..

P.S. Welcome Back!


----------



## pauing (4. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tach ihr Schwimmbudze -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lef8...lsch - Big Kahuna Burger Szene      - YouTube !
> Bin wieder zurück!
> 7 Tage Sonne pur mit Aussicht auf die Peitlergruppe und Meran2000 auf der gegenüberliegenden Etsch-Seite!
> 
> ...



Wilkommen zurück!!! Das sieht nach Schneespaß aus 
Das Wetter hier war eigentlich ganz OK. Hier und da ist es noch was matschig, aber man kann wieder ohne Polarausrüstung fahren 
Bist du bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. März 2012)

... wer ist der Typ auf den Bildern ... ?


----------



## S.F. (4. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung... der fuhr da so rum!


----------



## othu (5. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Nicht komisch,



Ich finde das arrogante und überhebliche Auftreten hier im Forum schon komisch...


----------



## Makke (5. März 2012)

hat jemand von euch noch einen X.9 / X.0 Shifter 9-fach? .. ich suche dringend einen ... wenn ja, dann bitte mit ner Preisvorstellung bei mir melden. Daaaanke!


----------



## elmono (5. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich finde das arrogante und überhebliche Auftreten hier im Forum schon komisch...



Wird vermutlich wieder Misinterpretation von Geschriebenem liegen, wie so häufig in Foren, Emails, etc. Am Telefon ist er ein sehr umgänglicher Zeitgenosse.

Aber billig ist er sicher nicht, klar. Dafür kriegt man auch wirklich hochwertige und stabile Laufräder die so einiges mitmachen.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. März 2012)

mein lockout der gabel funktioniert nicht mehr.habt ihr ne ahnung was das sein könnte?Öl?selber rumzubasteln lass ich besser,nachher ist mehr kaputt als vorher.


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch noch einen X.9 / X.0 Shifter 9-fach? .. ich suche dringend einen ... wenn ja, dann bitte mit ner Preisvorstellung bei mir melden. Daaaanke!



Ja Makke! Hab ich!!! Aber X0 machst Du doch sicher auch kaputt...


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> mein lockout der gabel funktioniert nicht mehr.habt ihr ne ahnung was das sein könnte?Öl?selber rumzubasteln lass ich besser,nachher ist mehr kaputt als vorher.



So viel kaputtmachen kann man da nicht! Guck mal auf der RS - Seite bei den Tech Manuals: http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/7

Meist findet man da was!


----------



## Makke (5. März 2012)

@Stefan ... war gerade onlineshoppen, werd mir aber gerne noch einen auf Reserve legen ...  Kaputt gehen sie bei mir alle, überlege wieder auf Gripshift umzusteigen, wäre für meine Knie und den Geldbeutel gesünder ... 

@natureboy79 ... klingt nach zu wenig Öl, im Grunde alles machbar ...


----------



## c4sper (5. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch noch einen X.9 / X.0 Shifter 9-fach? .. ich suche dringend einen ... wenn ja, dann bitte mit ner Preisvorstellung bei mir melden. Daaaanke!


Einen X.9 habe ich sonst zur Not auch noch. Zahlbar in Füchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (5. März 2012)

Es könnte gut sein, dass ich auch noch einen X9 Trigger habe, muss ich gucken.

Eine DT Swiss Achse liegt hier übrigens auch noch für dich.


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2012)

Hehe... Paralleluniversum "Keller"


----------



## Makke (5. März 2012)

@Jan ... muss ich endlich mal abholen ... 
@Rest ... haltet die Dinger mal fest ... ich melde mich!


----------



## pauing (6. März 2012)

Moin,

wäre heute noch einer beim Nightride dabei?
18:00Uhr Apollo
18:30Uhr Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
@andi: Kommst du zum Apollo oder zum Parkplatz?


----------



## _andi_ (6. März 2012)

komme zum apollo


----------



## Makke (6. März 2012)

bin raus für heute, morgen ....


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. März 2012)

Hi, 
ich muß erstmal auf den Telefonmann warten. Wenn ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe bin ich am Apollo...


----------



## unknownbeats (6. März 2012)

high
wenn ihr beide treffpunkte anfahren tut bin ich auch um 
18:30Uhr Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
ansonsten komm ich zum apollo....
bis heute abend gruss micha


----------



## pauing (6. März 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> high
> wenn ihr beide treffpunkte anfahren tut bin ich auch um
> 18:30Uhr Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
> ansonsten komm ich zum apollo....
> bis heute abend gruss micha



Heute werden beide Treffpunkte angefahren. Am Parkplatz wärst du bisher der einzige, aber wir kommen da eh rum. Also nicht wundern, wenn du da erstmal alleine rumstehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (6. März 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich muß erstmal auf den Telefonmann warten. Wenn ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe bin ich am Apollo...



Hoffentlich kommt der telekomiker pünktlich!


----------



## natureboy79 (6. März 2012)

war heute schon unterwegs,ist recht trocken,paar stellen matsch,aber geht.
wer tagsüber in der woche zeit hat,für einen ausritt bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## unknownbeats (6. März 2012)

fahren wir auch bei regen?


----------



## pauing (6. März 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> fahren wir auch bei regen?



Sicher wird bei Regen gefahren. Aber heute Abend bleibt es trocken


----------



## S.F. (6. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Stefan ... war gerade onlineshoppen, werd mir aber gerne noch einen auf Reserve legen ...  Kaputt gehen sie bei mir alle, überlege wieder auf Gripshift umzusteigen, wäre für meine Knie und den Geldbeutel gesünder ...
> 
> @natureboy79 ... klingt nach zu wenig Öl, im Grunde alles machbar ...



Bau doch auf Shimano DI2 um...


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. März 2012)

Oha !

Meister Kiefel ist wieder im Lande 
Ok,  der gehört für die erste Ausfahrt.....mir.... 

What's up Sunny-Boy - Sonntag ?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. März 2012)

Erst einmal wieder die Rüsselseuche loswerden.... Urlaub ist irgendwie nix für mich....


----------



## elmono (7. März 2012)

Genau, schaffe sollst du! 

Sonntag also, ja?


----------



## S.F. (7. März 2012)

Ja!


----------



## Makke (7. März 2012)

Alle Leute kommen aus den Bergen mit diversen Erkrankungen zurück ... das kann nicht normal sein.


----------



## S.F. (7. März 2012)

Wenn manche Leute schon zu Beginn der Fahrt totkrank in den Bus steigen...


----------



## S.F. (12. März 2012)

Fahrt ihr morgen Abend?


----------



## Makke (12. März 2012)

ich nicht ... setzte mich gleich auf`s Radl um nach Hause zu kommen ... bin mal auf zwei Rädern im Büro ...


----------



## natureboy79 (12. März 2012)

was ist mit morgen tagsüber?


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Arbeiten!


----------



## Makke (13. März 2012)

trinke gerade Kaffee und überlege, ob ich meine Beine heute abend quälen soll oder nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (13. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> trinke gerade Kaffee und überlege, ob ich meine Beine heute abend quälen soll oder nicht ...



Na wie?! doch keine Glüderrunde heute Mittach? 
Makke wir müssen uns mal unterhalten! Was fürn Öl packst Du in Deine Lyrik rein? Entweder bin ich durchs jahrelange Marzocchi fahren einfach nur total verwöhnt oder die Totem die ich mir gestern ins Bike geschraubt hab ist wirklich...naja, nicht so dolle...So zäh das Teil, das macht irgendwie keinen Spaß. Ich dachte dass mittlerweile auch andere Hersteller Gabeln ohne Losbrechmoment bauen können, so wie MZ das schon seit zig Jahren praktiziert...


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

Nur mal so 'ne Frage: Bin seit geraumer Zeit (Wahl-)Düsseldorfer und kann die (zugegebenermaßen schöne) Runde in Gerresheim nicht mehr sehen.

Kann ich mich demnächst mal bei Euch anschließen? Wie seid Ihr denn fahrerisch so drauf? Vollvisierhelm und berablastig (ich eher nicht) oder fahrt Ihr schöne Runden?

Cheers,
Dr. Schlucke


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

fahre jetzt mit nem kollegen ne kleine runde richtung erkrath,mettmann.
heute abend viel spass und wenig gegenwind,ihr teerfräsen.
müssen mal wieder richtung fauna starten??


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Makke wir müssen uns mal unterhalten! Was fürn Öl packst Du in Deine Lyrik rein? Entweder bin ich durchs jahrelange Marzocchi fahren einfach nur total verwöhnt oder die Totem die ich mir gestern ins Bike geschraubt hab ist wirklich...naja, nicht so dolle...So zäh das Teil, das macht irgendwie keinen Spaß. Ich dachte dass mittlerweile auch andere Hersteller Gabeln ohne Losbrechmoment bauen können, so wie MZ das schon seit zig Jahren praktiziert...



Darf ich auch?
Du wirst bei einer RS nie das "ohne Losbrechmoment-Gefühl" haben wie bei MZ, da "fehlt" einfach das offene Ölbad, zudem sind die Passungen der Abstreifer/Buchsen bei RS viel enger (was nicht schlecht ist, nur anders!)
Dazu kommt das RS bei den Gabeln extrem mit dem Öl knausert.
Ich habe sowohl meine Totem Coil, als auch meine Lyrik Coil mal direkt auseinander gezogen, das zur Schmierung missbrauchte und absolut untaugliche Gabelöl rausgemacht, die Öl-und Staubabstreifer dick(!) mit JudyButter eingeschmiert und Motoröl zur Schmierung eingefüllt.
Und zwar fast doppelt so viel wie von RS im Oilchart angegeben.
Dann noch ein bisschen einfahren (dauert bei RS tendenziell eher lang -> siehe engeres Abstreifer-/Buchsenmaß) und du hast eine sehr gut funktionierende Gabel!

Grüße
Otto


----------



## -Wally- (13. März 2012)

Hi Otto,

natürlich darfst Du auch! Naja, ich hab im Vorfeld eben so einiges über die Totem gelesen, von leicht besser als die 66 bis zu ebenbürtig bei guter Pflege...daher waren die Erwartungen hoch.
Angeblich gabs bei meiner auch vor kurzem noch einen Ölwechsel und ich versuche gerade heraus zu finden, was der Vorbesitzer da reingekippt hat, dann dieser Speedlube Öffnungen scheint ein Ölwechsel bei der Totem wohl recht flott und einfach machbar zu sein, aber gut, an die Abstreifer muss ich dann wohl auch mal ran, mit ner guten Ladung Fett.
Danke für den Hinweis mit der großen Menge Öl...bei sowas bin ich immer vorsichtig, weil man ja nie weiß wie sich sowas auswirkt, also kann man wohl fröhlich reinkippen...

Ich hoffe das Dingen läuft dann rund. Bei meinem Enduro war es immer so, dass, wenn ich aufs Oberrohr drücke, Hinterbau und Gabel gleichmößig einsacken (Roco TST-R Coil am HInterbau), gleiches Gefühl beim "aufsitzen", dieses Gefühl würde ich gerne wieder haben wollen.


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

Durch die höhere Ölmenge kann eigentlich nichts passieren, außer dass die Gabel vor Federwegsende auf Block geht.
Aber das kann man ja ganz einfach testen indem man die Feder raus nimmt/Luft ablässt und die Gabel dann einmal komprimiert.

Ansonsten gibt es noch so Spielereien mit einer "künstlichen Negativkammer":
Speedlubes auf, Gabel komprimieren, Speedlubes in Komprimierten Zustand schließen. Dann hast du einen Unterdruck in den Standrohren, das soll das Ansprechverhalten auch verbessern, senkt aber auch die Federrate. Habe ich aber keine Erfahrung mit. 

Roco TST-R Coil fahre ich auch, sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## pommes5 (13. März 2012)

Meine Totem ist auch bei diesen Temperaturen eher noch zäh zu Beginn oder auch nach kurzer Standzeit wieder. Die braucht ein paar Stöße bis dass sie wieder flott reagiert.

Ölwechsel hab ich bei meiner keinen gemacht, ist eine 2011er Coil RC2DH. Aber dass das helfen soll und mit bestimmtem Öl besser als ab Werk ist, habe ich schon oft gelesen. Einige Leute zerlegen ihre Gabel direkt nach dem Kauf und machen anderes Öl rein. Da das aber was ist, das ich selbst nicht kann, habe ich mich nicht detaillierter damit beschäftigt.


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

Du meinst aber eher das Dämpfungsöl, ich habe bisher nur vom Schmieröl gesprochen, nicht verwechseln. Aber du hast Recht, das von RS serienmäßig eingefüllte Gabelöl/Dämpfungsöl ist für die aktuellen Temperaturen nicht optimal, da braucht es noch 5-10°C mehr...


----------



## -Wally- (13. März 2012)

Oh gott, so temperaturanfällig ist das Zeugs? Das was ich bislang halt am meisten gehört habe ist, dass ab Werk halt viel zu wenig Öl drin ist.
Aber selbst meine Fox 36 ärgert mich nur bei so richtigen Minusgraden, daher ist die ja auch im Hardtail gelandet.

Hi Pommes5! Ja, die gleiche Gabel hab ich auch, aber ich muss die erstmal kennen lernen, aber zumindest was die interne Schmierung angeht, da sollte das alles kein Problem sein, wie gesagt, durch diese Speedlubes muss man die Gabel ja nichtmal auseinander nehmen...auskippen, auffüllen und fertig, einfacher als Kaffee kochen, so stelle ich mir das jedenfalls vor, wobei das bei meiner 66 auch nicht anders ist, um da mit den Ölmengen zu spielen hab ich die auch oben einfach aufgeschraubt und ausgekippt, bzw. wieder Öl rein geschüttet, nur die Federn bekommt man bei der 66 nichtmal so einfach raus wie bei der Totem, das fand ich schonmal schick.
Ich werde die Totem dann gleich mal warm fahren, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja gleich sogar noch bis nach Glüder rüber.

Achso, Otto! Wegen dem Dämpfer, der Roco TST-R Coil ist echt der Dämpfer der mich in letzter Zeit am meisten beeindruckt hat, damit wirkt mein Hinterbau deutlich potenter als mit den beiden Fox Dämpfern zuvor, ein geniales Gerät, gebe ich nicht mehr her, auch wenn ich die Farbe hässlich finde und das garnicht so in mein Bike reinpasst, die Funktion ist genial...und ordentlich vielseitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Achso, Otto! Wegen dem Dämpfer, der Roco TST-R Coil ist echt der Dämpfer der mich in letzter Zeit am meisten beeindruckt hat, damit wirkt mein Hinterbau deutlich potenter als mit den beiden Fox Dämpfern zuvor, ein geniales Gerät, gebe ich nicht mehr her, auch wenn ich die Farbe hässlich finde und das garnicht so in mein Bike reinpasst, die Funktion ist genial...und ordentlich vielseitig.



Ich habe einen 2012er, der ist schwarz 
Easy Elox kann deinen auch umfärben, lässt sich recht einfach zerlegen, hier eine gute Serviceanleitung:
http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravitypilots/schrauberlehrgang/roco_tst_service

Ansonsten ist auch der Manitou Revox sehr geil, wenn du mal Lust auf was Neues hast  (kommt von der Verarbeitungsqualität aber nicht an den Roco ran, funktioniert aber mehr als top!!!)


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

Kurze Frage: Ist das ein Technikfred oder kann man sich hier auch zum Biken verabreden?

Normalerweisen vermessen, dennoch will ich mich mal kurz selber zitieren: 





> Nur mal so 'ne Frage: Bin seit geraumer Zeit (Wahl-)Düsseldorfer und kann die (zugegebenermaßen schöne) Runde in Gerresheim nicht mehr sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ist das ein Technikfred oder kann man sich hier auch zum Biken verabreden?



Chance vertan, du bist raus!


Ich fahre Mittwochs um 19Uhr mit dem DAV Team, wenn du Lust hast schau einfach mal vorbei: Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburgstraße
Es gibt eine schnelle und eine nicht ganz so schnelle Gruppe. Modus ist eher auf Tour, leider 

Die hier veranstaltet Dienstagsrunde startet für mich leider zu früh...


----------



## A7XFreak (13. März 2012)

Die aktiveren hier sind eher Enduro orientiert^^ gemütlich rauf gemütlich runter ( mit normalen Helm meistens )


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

> Ich fahre Mittwochs um 19Uhr mit dem DAV Team, wenn du Lust hast schau einfach mal vorbei: Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburgstraße
> Es gibt eine schnelle und eine nicht ganz so schnelle Gruppe.


 
Besten Dank für die Info! Werde gerne bei nächster Gelegenheit mal dazustoßen.



> Die aktiveren hier sind eher Enduro orientiert^^ gemütlich rauf gemütlich runter ( mit normalen Helm meistens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das passt doch super! Wollte nur von vornherein ausschließen, dass ich mich einer "wir springen drei Stunden lang lustig über irgendwelche selbst gezimmerten Schanzen-Fraktion" anschließe

Cheers


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Kann Dir auch mal passieren 
Wir sagen dir dann nach der Schanze Bescheid... 

Nee, im Ernst!
Wir fahren alles! Wenn Du hier mal ein wenig mitliest wirst du merken, das auch immer mal wieder die Wahl der Waffen diskutiert wird. 
Bislang ist aber noch keiner im Wald zurückgelassen worden! 
Einfach anschliessen und schauen ob´s Dir gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

Super, besten Dank für das Angebot, ich werde in jedem Fall darauf zurückkommen...warte nur noch auf die Auslieferung meines neuen Esels in ca. 2 Wochen, dann bin ich am Start


----------



## elmono (13. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich fahre Mittwochs um 19Uhr mit dem DAV Team, wenn du Lust hast schau einfach mal vorbei: Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburgstraße
> Es gibt eine schnelle und eine nicht ganz so schnelle Gruppe. Modus ist eher auf Tour, leider



Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch? Jetzt auch mit Licht?
Und hast du zufällig einen Track von einer der Touren, oder sind die immer unterschiedlich?

Wäre für mich auch eine gute Option, weil die Dienstagsrunde auch nicht wirklich zu meinem Feierabend passt.

Danke!


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Super, besten Dank für das Angebot, ich werde in jedem Fall darauf zurückkommen...warte nur noch auf die Auslieferung meines neuen Esels in ca. 2 Wochen, dann bin ich am Start



Was gibts denn für ein Grautier?


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für ein Grautier?



3 x raten: 

Was hat keiner von uns?
Was hat elmono und hagen verkauft?
Welche Marke macht den größten Hype?
Was gewinnt immer in den Bravos? 



Find es aber trotzden schön.


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Speiseeis! 

Aber Elmono  hat gekauft und hagen hat nen Bike mit drei Zahlen verkauft!

Bin jetzt doch wieder verwirrt....


----------



## elmono (13. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> 3 x raten:
> 
> Was hat keiner von uns?
> Was hat elmono und hagen verkauft?
> ...



Dann wäre es ja eher ein schwarzeloxaltier. 

Das kleinere davon würde ich sogar wieder kaufen. Aber nur wenn sich Verfügbarkeiten, Image und proprietäre Standards radikal ändern.


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Speiseeis!




Si! bzw. wäre schön.....aber nicht alle können das bezahlen....besonders ein Enduro in CARBON!


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

> Was gibts denn für ein Grautier?


 
Es wird ein Liteville 301 Mk10 im 140/150 Aufbau in works finish...freue mich schon drauf



> 3 x raten:
> 
> Was hat keiner von uns?
> Was hat elmono und hagen verkauft?
> ...


 
Passt nicht so ganz auf Deine Beschreibung...ich denke Du meintest Specialized, liege ich richtig?


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Es wird ein Liteville 301 Mk10 im 140/150 Aufbau in works finish...freue mich schon drauf
> 
> Würde eher 160/170 nehmen.....beim MK10. MK8/MK9 mit der Kombi 140/150.
> 
> ...



ich lag schon richtig....macht aber nicht`s; fährt sicherlich schön bergauf!
nee, im ernst; ist optisch sehr schön...wie es sich fährt, werde wir ja sehen.
Vielleicht wechseln ja dann einige vom Speiseeis.....zu "Made in Bayern".


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

Das kleinere davon würde ich sogar wieder kaufen. Aber nur wenn sich Verfügbarkeiten, Image und proprietäre Standards radikal ändern. [/QUOTE]

seh ich ähnlich! Das dreinulleins gefällt mir auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

> Würde eher 160/170 nehmen.....beim MK10. MK8/MK9 mit der Kombi 140/150.


 
Habe ich auch überlegt, werde aber erstmal in der 140/150-Kombi probieren, weil ich hoffe, dass sich die größere Einbaulänge des Fox gegenüber dem DT positiv auf die Fahreigenschaften (nicht ganz so straff, weniger Druck im Dämpfer nötig) auswirkt. 

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, habe ja jetzt - litevilletypisch - lange genug gewartet


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für ein Grautier?



bei mir gibs (wenn der versand klappt)auch nachwuchs,fängt mit p an und hört mit h auf,und ist in einer "dezenten" farbe.


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> bei mir gibs (wenn der versand klappt)auch nachwuchs,fängt mit p an und hört mit h auf,und ist in einer "dezenten" farbe.



und dann eine 160er Gabel in das p-itc-h?


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

wozu 160?nee 150 reicht!mit 130 komme ich schon gut klar.aber mein derzeitiges ist mir auch zu klein.sitzrohr 43cm.


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> ich lag schon richtig....macht aber nicht`s; fährt sicherlich schön bergauf!
> nee, im ernst; ist optisch sehr schön...wie es sich fährt, werde wir ja sehen.
> Vielleicht wechseln ja dann einige vom Speiseeis.....zu "Made in Bayern".



Konnte das 301 auch schon mal in M zur Probe fahren. Schönes Rad! Im Vergleich zum Spezi Enduro emfand ich den Rahmen sehr lang.
Nein, ich mag nicht zu Made in Bavaria wechseln!
Ich muss jetzt auch erst einmal mein Alu Enduro verkaufen, damit der Jogurthbecher aufgebaut werden kann...  
Seufz - Probleme hat man....


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wozu 160?nee 150 reicht!mit 130 komme ich schon gut klar.aber mein derzeitiges ist mir auch zu klein.sitzrohr 43cm.



Glückwunsch Norman! Gute Wahl!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

hoffentlich.


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Konnte das 301 auch schon mal in M zur Probe fahren. Schönes Rad! Im Vergleich zum Spezi Enduro emfand ich den Rahmen sehr lang.
> Nein, ich mag nicht zu Made in Bavaria wechseln!
> Ich muss jetzt auch erst einmal mein Alu Enduro verkaufen, damit der Jogurthbecher aufgebaut werden kann...
> Seufz - Probleme hat man....




bin ja froh das ich das Problem nicht habe....wobei mir so ein Plaste-Enduro auch stehen würde. Aber noch ein Enduro im Keller....nee,nee, bin mit meinem PIVOT sehr zufrieden....und hat ja nicht jeder!!


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. März 2012)

> Konnte das 301 auch schon mal in M zur Probe fahren. Schönes Rad! Im Vergleich zum Spezi Enduro emfand ich den Rahmen sehr lang.


 
Das kommt natürlich sehr auf die Körperproportionen an. Ich habe bei 1,90m Körpergröße und einer 90er SL einen L-Rahmen geordert, das hat mir schon beim Mk9 gut gepasst. Aller Voraussicht nach werde ich einen 740er Lenker und den 60mm Magaforce 2 fahren, dann ist es schön kompakt und auf dem Trail ausreichend wendig; werde am Anfang aber bei ungekürztem Schaft ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wozu 160?nee 150 reicht!mit 130 komme ich schon gut klar.aber mein derzeitiges ist mir auch zu klein.sitzrohr 43cm.



frag mal den Jochen..der hat eine BOS im Pitch. Ich glaube 160mm sind genau richtig!
Aber so eine Lyrik bekommt man ja recht günstig! Und wir haben ja erst März!


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

Warm, wärmer am wärmsten am WE...was ist geplant?

Glüder, Altenberg; Altenahr?

Schlagt mal was vor!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Warm, wärmer am wärmsten am WE...was ist geplant?
> 
> Glüder, Altenberg; Altenahr?
> 
> Schlagt mal was vor!



ich bin voraussichtlich dabei.wenn mein neues schon da ist.an meinem alten ist mir heute mitten in der pampa das schaltauge zerbrochen.schuld war denke ich ein verbogenes kettenglied.wenn ich das bis zum wochenende hin bekomme,bin ich dabei.


----------



## -Wally- (13. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


>



 rrrr!


----------



## Frog (13. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ich bin voraussichtlich dabei.wenn mein neues schon da ist.an meinem alten ist mir heute mitten in der pampa das schaltauge zerbrochen.schuld war denke ich ein verbogenes kettenglied.wenn ich das bis zum wochenende hin bekomme,bin ich dabei.



kenn ich, hatte ich auch mal...hat mich Schaltauge + X9 Schaltwerk gekostet...und das mitten auf einer Tour in Glüder.


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jeden Mittwoch? Jetzt auch mit Licht?
> Und hast du zufällig einen Track von einer der Touren, oder sind die immer unterschiedlich?
> 
> Wäre für mich auch eine gute Option, weil die Dienstagsrunde auch nicht wirklich zu meinem Feierabend passt.
> ...



Hi elmono,
ja, jeden Mittwoch (es sei denn es ist Weltuntergang, sprich: fällt SEHR selten aus), im Moment mit Licht. Tacks kann ich dir geben, aber die Touren sind natürlich jede Woche neu/anders: im Winter ein bisschen kürzer, im Sommer wieder länger (Oberbusch, Neandertal, Maria im Tal, Stinderbachtal, alles bunt durcheinander), i.d.R. sind wir bis 22-22.30 unterwegs und gehen dann noch ein isotonisches Sportgetränk zuführen. Wobei uns langsam die Locations ausgehen, Knittkuhle hat zu, Brauerausschank am Zoo jetzt auch... im Moment gehen wir in die Wolfsaap oder in den Polizeisportverein.
Warst du nicht schon mal mit? Hatte ich gedacht...




Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Es wird ein Liteville 301 Mk10 im 140/150



Der Nick war schon verdächtig, Zahnarzt? 
Nein, Spaß, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (13. März 2012)

Boah,  wat habt ihr den alles heute geschrieben ? Wer soll das denn lesen ??

Also bin im P-itch-h nie weniger als 160er vorne gefahren. Die BOS ist sicher die beste Luftgabel die ich je gefahren bin, aber nen bissel filigran. Trau mich damit nicht mehr zu den Filthys ;-)

LV ? Suche kurzfristig MK10 in RAW Größe S 160er Option. Das Reign X hab ich ja nach einer Tour um den Block wieder verkauft..zu weich, zu lang..
Ich seh schon das wird nichts und ich fahr bis zum MK 15 weiter glücklich P-itc-h


----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi elmono,
> ja, jeden Mittwoch (es sei denn es ist Weltuntergang, sprich: fällt SEHR selten aus), im Moment mit Licht. Tacks kann ich dir geben, aber die Touren sind natürlich jede Woche neu/anders: im Winter ein bisschen kürzer, im Sommer wieder länger (Oberbusch, Neandertal, Maria im Tal, Stinderbachtal, alles bunt durcheinander), i.d.R. sind wir bis 22-22.30 unterwegs und gehen dann noch ein isotonisches Sportgetränk zuführen. Wobei uns langsam die Locations ausgehen, Knittkuhle hat zu, Brauerausschank am Zoo jetzt auch... im Moment gehen wir in die Wolfsaap oder in den Polizeisportverein.
> Warst du nicht schon mal mit? Hatte ich gedacht...
> 
> ...



beim team d wird vor drei,vier Treppenstufen generell angehalten,zumindest in der "langsamen Gruppe",und wasserrinnen auf den forstwegen werden fast als unerklimmbare hindernisse gesehen.


----------



## elmono (13. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi elmono,
> ja, jeden Mittwoch (es sei denn es ist Weltuntergang, sprich: fällt SEHR selten aus), im Moment mit Licht. Tacks kann ich dir geben, aber die Touren sind natürlich jede Woche neu/anders: im Winter ein bisschen kürzer, im Sommer wieder länger (Oberbusch, Neandertal, Maria im Tal, Stinderbachtal, alles bunt durcheinander), i.d.R. sind wir bis 22-22.30 unterwegs und gehen dann noch ein isotonisches Sportgetränk zuführen. Wobei uns langsam die Locations ausgehen, Knittkuhle hat zu, Brauerausschank am Zoo jetzt auch... im Moment gehen wir in die Wolfsaap oder in den Polizeisportverein.
> Warst du nicht schon mal mit? Hatte ich gedacht...



Alles klar, danke. Und nein, ich war noch nicht mit.
Werde ich aber mal ins Auge fassen, wenn meine dentalen Problemchen im Griff sind, ich also wieder schmerzfrei bin.

Wegen dem Zahnarztwitz: Der bikende Zahnarzt den ich kenne, hat sein Liteville gegen ein ein Last getauscht. 




natureboy79 schrieb:


> beim team d wird vor drei,vier Treppenstufen generell angehalten,zumindest in der "langsamen Gruppe",und wasserrinnen auf den forstwegen werden fast als unerklimmbare hindernisse gesehen.



Ich hoffe das ist in der schnellen Gruppe nicht so? 
Sonst muss ich ja das Rennrad nehmen?!


----------



## Makke (13. März 2012)

... ich blick hier heute nicht mehr durch ... 

@Othu ... schickes Bike!!!



natureboy79 schrieb:


> beim team d wird vor drei,vier Treppenstufen generell angehalten,zumindest in der "langsamen Gruppe",und wasserrinnen auf den forstwegen werden fast als unerklimmbare hindernisse gesehen.


----------



## elmono (13. März 2012)

Makke, wo du gerade schreibst, hab deine Nachricht erst kurz vor Feierabend abgehört, sorry. 
Bist du sonst noch mal zufällig auf der Kö?!


----------



## Makke (13. März 2012)

könnte morgen gegen kurz nach 3 noch mal zufällig vorbeirollen


----------



## elmono (13. März 2012)

Perfekt, hab morgen keine Meetings und das Teil liegt auch auf dem Schreibtisch. Ruf einfach kurz vorher an.


----------



## Makke (13. März 2012)

mach ich!


----------



## othu (13. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> beim team d wird vor drei,vier Treppenstufen generell angehalten,zumindest in der "langsamen Gruppe",und wasserrinnen auf den forstwegen werden fast als unerklimmbare hindernisse gesehen.





Ich sicher nicht (ich fahre teils langsame, teils schnelle Gruppe, je nach Lust, Tagesform und Radwahl) und ich kenne da auch einige andere aus dem Team D auf die das sicher nicht zutrifft 
Und die langsame Gruppe hat vor 3 Wochen sogar einen Fluss durchquert 



@Makke: danke! war eigentlich nur als Übergang gedacht... gefällt aber!


----------



## S.F. (13. März 2012)

Hehe, endlich mal wieder Äkschn im Thread! 
@Jochen: für die Filthies und größer hast Du ja auch noch die dicke Kiste in der Hinterhand 

@Otto: so schlecht ist die Mittwochstruppe doch gar nicht! Oder???  
Ich dachte immer, die Mittwochsradler wären mehr XC orientiert ausgerichtet. 
btw, das Giant ist echt schick geworden! Danke übrigens für den Servicelink des Rocco.

@Norman: 150 - 160 kann das Pitch gut ab! Original kam´s ja sogar mit der 145er Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (13. März 2012)

ist ja 150,sektor


----------



## Makke (14. März 2012)

@natureboy79 ... noch einer mit neuem Equipment ...


----------



## othu (14. März 2012)

@natureboy79 + @S.F.

Um das mit der TeamD Mittwochsrunde klarzustellen, bzw ins rechte Licht zu rücken:

Es gibt zwei Gruppen (im Winter aus Teilnehmermangel meist nur eine) mit bis zu 20 Fahrern (2x10 maximal). Die Ausfahrten sind eher tourorientiert  und keine Endurotouren. Nichts desto trotz gibt es auch da Leute die wirklich fahren können und damit meine ich nicht nur schnell und weit.
Und es gibt auch 2-3, die mit Material über 140mm Federweg aufwarten können.

Naturgemäß treten die etwas schwächeren Fahrer (sowohl konditionell, als auch fahrtechnisch) überdurchschnittlich häufig in der langsamen Gruppe auf, aber hier muss man klar sagen, dass es bei der "Stammbelegschaft" die jetzt schon länger dabei ist, erhebliche Fortschritte gibt! 

Spaß haben eigentlich alle und zurück gelassen wird auch keiner.



@S.F.:
Danke, ich bin wirklich von dem ReignX überrascht, war ja nur als Übergangsrad gedacht weil Alutech mit der Fanes nicht in die Puschen kam,    aber das bleibt erstmal. Daneben baue ich ja noch ein Trek Scratch auf, da gab/gibt es aber fast noch mehr Probleme als mit dem Fanes, das dauert noch bis Sommer/Spätsommer, aktuell ist eine Kettenstrebe bei einem Rahmenbauer zwecks anschweißen eines Gussets um ihr die chronische Bruchsucht auszutreiben.
Im übrigen haben wir es immer noch nicht geschafft nen Termin zu finden, wie sieht es mit Sonntag später Nachmittag/Abend aus? Da könnte ich mich ev. verdrücken


----------



## Makke (14. März 2012)

ich bin einmal mit ein paar Jungs von Team D gefahen ... und fand das schockierend. Aber gut, man entwickelt sich ja, vielleicht macht es inzwischen ja auch Freude, mit denen mal wieder ne Runde zu drehen. 
Unsere Dienstagsrunde ist auch tourenorientiert ... nur nehmen wir halt bergauf/-ab alles mit, was am Wegesrand liegt ... 

@Dr.Schlucke ... warum ein Liteville? ... ich kann den Hype um dieses überteuerte und schlecht ansprechende Rad nicht nachvollziehen. Außerdem trägt es inzwischen ein seltsames Image mit sich ... (ich kenne mehr Leute die ihre LVs wieder verkauft haben, als welche die dabei geblieben sind ... )

@S.F. ... was macht die Rüsselseuche?

Zum Thema Totem: an die Gabel gehört keine Fett und vor allem Keine Judibutter. Die neigt bei Kontakt mit Öl zum Flocken und versaut die Dämpfungskartuschen. 

@-Wally- ... Freitag früh 08:30 mit frischen Brötchen bei mir, dann brigen wir das Baby zum Laufen!!!



Frog schrieb:


> Warm, wärmer am wärmsten am WE...was ist geplant?
> 
> Glüder, Altenberg; Altenahr?



... muss ich schaun, max am Sonntag ...


----------



## othu (14. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Zum Thema Totem: an die Gabel gehört keine Fett und vor allem Keine Judibutter. Die neigt bei Kontakt mit Öl zum Flocken und versaut die Dämpfungskartuschen.



Rock Shox Technical Manual 2010:
Seite 67, Punkt 3: Staub- und Ölabstreifer einfetten

Und wie Fett von den Staubabstreifern in die Dämpfungskartusche gelangen soll musst du auch mal erklären...


----------



## Makke (14. März 2012)

Rock Shox lässt auch bei der Auslieferung gerne das Öl weg ...


----------



## -Wally- (14. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin wirklich von dem ReignX überrascht, war ja nur als Übergangsrad gedacht weil Alutech mit der Fanes nicht in die Puschen kam,    aber das bleibt erstmal. Daneben baue ich ja noch ein Trek Scratch auf, da gab/gibt es aber fast noch mehr Probleme als mit dem Fanes, das dauert noch bis Sommer/Spätsommer, aktuell ist eine Kettenstrebe bei einem Rahmenbauer zwecks anschweißen eines Gussets um ihr die chronische Bruchsucht auszutreiben.
> Im übrigen haben wir es immer noch nicht geschafft nen Termin zu finden, wie sieht es mit Sonntag später Nachmittag/Abend aus? Da könnte ich mich ev. verdrücken



Als Übergangsrad!? Puuh...scheint doch echt ne geile Kiste zu sein, ich hab selbst zwar noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungen mit VPP / Maestro Rahmen, aber man hört ja eigentlich nichts schlechtes und im Grunde Ihrer Seele sinds ja auch nur Viergelenker...irgendwie...
Tolles Bike, wirklich!

Die Aktion mit Deinem Scratch find ich ja mal interessant, gerade beim Scratch hab ich mich auch mal verstärkt eingelesen, aber was man so hört ist halt nicht wirklich aufbauend, da sind wohl schon einige Hinterbauten den Weg alles irdischen gegangen -zu schade.

@ Makke: Okay, das Angebot nehme ich an! Lediglich das mit den 8:30 Uhr könnte schwierig werden, wegen dem ganzen Berufsverkehr usw könnte das etwas später werden, aber frische Brötchen sollten nicht das Thema sein. Dann lass uns die dicke Keule mal in die Gänge bringen.


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (14. März 2012)

> Der Nick war schon verdächtig, Zahnarzt?


 
Nö, kein Zahnarzt.




> ... warum ein Liteville? ... ich kann den Hype um dieses überteuerte und schlecht ansprechende Rad nicht nachvollziehen. Außerdem trägt es inzwischen ein seltsames Image mit sich ... (ich kenne mehr Leute die ihre LVs wieder verkauft haben, als welche die dabei geblieben sind ... )


 
Ich kenne Leute, die gehen für 200 Euro in den Puff um sich mal richtig auszuquatschen...Es gibt eben Dinge, die versteht kein Mensch. Im Ernst: Ob das Mk10 mit veränderter Geo und anderem Dämpfer "schlecht anspricht", wirst Du nicht beurteilen können, weil Du es noch nicht gefahren bist. Und welches Image und welcher Hype sich um das Ding rankt, interessiert mich knapp die Hälfte. Ich suche seit fast drei Jahren intensiv nach einer hochwertig verabreiteten Allzweckwaffe mit sinnvollen Detaillösungen und da ich keinen Lkw-Führerschein habe und Nicolai somit raus war, ich zudem mit dem Mk9 bestens klarkam, war das Liteville Mk10 die erste Wahl...


----------



## pommes5 (14. März 2012)

Fahr halt womit du willst, aber lass die Diskussion darüber hier raus. Danke.

btw: ich hab auch was Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. März 2012)

@pommes5 ... schickes Teil 

... an der Diskussion bin ja nun mal ich schuld ... hab`s ja quasi provoziert ...


----------



## romka (14. März 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Fahr halt womit du willst, aber lass die Diskussion darüber hier raus. Danke.
> 
> btw: ich hab auch was Neues
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071825


 
Ist das die Bionicon KeFü? Biste du zufriedem damit?


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (14. März 2012)

> ... an der Diskussion bin ja nun mal ich schuld ... hab`s ja quasi provoziert ...


 
Ist ja auch kein Ding, dafür ist so ein Forum ja da. Ich habe mich jedenfalls nicht provoziert gefühlt, kann ja auch noch was lernen.




> Fahr halt womit du willst, aber lass die Diskussion darüber hier raus. Danke.


 
Danke wofür? Wenn ich meine Ansicht (wohlgemerkt auf eine mir direkt gestellte Frage) äußern will, dann tu ich das. Das ist der Sinn eines Forums/einer Diskussion. Klar soweit?


----------



## -Wally- (14. März 2012)

Ich wollte gerade sagen, ...so ein Diskussionsforum ist ja nunmal auch für Diskussionen gedacht und solange alles sachlich bleibt isses doch gut und kann bestimmte Themen weiter bringen.
So kann man ja also auch mal drüber diskutieren was man wieso fährt...

@Pommes5: Tolles Sovereign!! Mein Kompliment und viel, viel Spaß damit!! Sieht jedenfalls nach viel Spaß aus!


----------



## S.F. (14. März 2012)

@Makke: Rüsselseuche legt sich langsam. Jetzt muss "nur" noch der Husten weg!
So, Pause vorbei, jetzt geht´s weiter...


----------



## H-P (14. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Ist das die Bionicon KeFü? Biste du zufriedem damit?


 
Ich habe sie auch drauf, seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (14. März 2012)

Ja das ist besagte kefue. Leise ist sie am hardtail nicht gerade. Ak fully mit 32 statt 36 zaehnen macht sie weniger radau und haelt auch die kette besser
Am hardtail hats die kette schon mehrfach geschmissen


----------



## Makke (16. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Rock Shox Technical Manual 2010:
> Seite 67, Punkt 3: Staub- und Ölabstreifer einfetten
> 
> Und wie Fett von den Staubabstreifern in die Dämpfungskartusche gelangen soll musst du auch mal erklären...



... ich muss Dir übrigens recht geben, die aktuellen Totems haben diesen Filzstreifen nicht mehr, sie werden in der Tat gefettet ...
Haben heute -Wallys- Totem mal zerlegt und gereinigt und bestem Öl versorgt. Jetzt schaun wir mal wie sie läuft ...


----------



## othu (16. März 2012)

Hi Makke,

welches Fett hast du denn genommen?
Ich hätte außer Judy Butter (du meintest ja die tauge für den Zweck ja eher nicht) noch dieses rote Military Grease das RS benutzt um die Federn zu fetten, ist das besser?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (16. März 2012)

wir haben heute Teflonfett genommen ... hatte nix anderes ...


----------



## Frog (16. März 2012)

werde morgen ab 10:30 in Glüder starten!


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> werde morgen ab 10:30 in Glüder starten!



Kaum fegt Meister Frog 245kg beim Beindrücken weg, schon 
wird Glüdern zum Frühstück "gegessen" 

Hab morgen nur bedingt Zeit, daher nur Standard G-Wood....

Ciao


----------



## Frog (16. März 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Kaum fegt Meister Frog 245kg beim Beindrücken weg, schon
> wird Glüdern zum Frühstück "gegessen"
> 
> Hab morgen nur bedingt Zeit, daher nur Standard G-Wood....
> ...



sind bis jetzt nur 220 kg...und ich glaube die Bank geht nur bis 240 kg

Ob das was zum Frühstücken wird muss sich noch rausstellen. Bin mal gespannt, bin schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## Prolux (16. März 2012)

War heute super im Wald. Schöne Tour , gutes Wetter,Top.
Ingo, danke für`s Sportgetränk.


----------



## pauing (16. März 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> War heute super im Wald. Schöne Tour , gutes Wetter,Top.
> Ingo, danke für`s Sportgetränk.



Jo schööö wars


----------



## unknownbeats (17. März 2012)

high
fährt heute jemand im grafenberger wald oder umgebung? hätte lust auf ne flotte runde bevor es ab heute abend wieder regnet...
gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. März 2012)

Oh sorry! 
Ich war gestern in Gräfrath. Erste Einführungsrunde nach dem Krankenstand.


----------



## Makke (18. März 2012)

... und du hast Dich gut geschlagen 
ich muss jetzt sagen, das ich mich, durch das viele Hardtail fahren in der letzten Zeit, gestern nicht wirklich wohl gefühlt habe auf dem SX ... Und das erschreckt mich etwas.


----------



## S.F. (18. März 2012)

Danke! 
Ja, da brauchts immer etwas Adaptionszeit. Geht mir auch so!

Habe gerade noch "mal eben" ne kurze HT Runde um´s Dorf gefahren. Langsam wieder an regelmäßiges Training gewöhnen.


----------



## natureboy79 (18. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Oh sorry!
> Ich war gestern in Gräfrath. Erste Einführungsrunde nach dem Krankenstand.


rüsselseuche vorbei?auf fauna hätte ich auch mal wieder bock gehabt,sag doch nächstes mal bescheid.
hättest du nicht lust an meiner recon eine operation durchzuführen?alleine traue ich mich nicht ran.makke hat da glaube ich kein nerv zu.


----------



## S.F. (18. März 2012)

Ja, bin soweit wieder hergestellt

Mache ich!

Wollte mich aber erstmal vorsichtig rantasten. Da konnte ich nicht zu viele Mitfahrer brauchen.  
Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders!


----------



## Makke (18. März 2012)

@Normen ... grundsätzlich kein Problem, welches Baujahr/Model ist das ... dann suche ich mal die Datenblätter raus. noch etwas Öl organisieren und Zeit + 1-2 Bier und los gehts


----------



## S.F. (19. März 2012)

zumal ich mich eher mit Fox und MZ auskenne, denn mit RS 
Ich geselle mich aber gerne mit nem Bier dazu!


----------



## Eisbäcker (19. März 2012)

Abend zusammen,

mir ist am Samstag meine X 12 - 142mm Nabe um die Ohren geflogen. Ich hab zwar schon Ersatz geordert, allerdings bin ich ein wenig nervös, ob es die Post  bis Donnerstag schafft. Freitag morgen gehts nach Finale!
Also, falls jemand noch eine Nabe oder ein Laufrad rumfliegen hat auf das ich im Notfall zurück greifen kann - wäre das echt super. 
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Airhaenz (19. März 2012)

Upps jetzt doch Freilauf kaputt ? Hab noch nen schrottiges 135*10mm HR. Aber das passt dann wohl nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. März 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> mir ist am Samstag meine X 12 - 142mm Nabe um die Ohren geflogen. Ich hab zwar schon Ersatz geordert, allerdings bin ich ein wenig nervös, ob es die Post  bis Donnerstag schafft. Freitag morgen gehts nach Finale!
> Also, falls jemand noch eine Nabe oder ein Laufrad rumfliegen hat auf das ich im Notfall zurück greifen kann - wäre das echt super.
> Schönen Gruß



nach Finale hat die geliehende aber schlagartig 2-3 Jahre mehr auf dem "Buckel" 
Finale  

Wenn`s 2012 mit Vinschgau nicht klappt; dann PDS oder Finale!


----------



## Eisbäcker (19. März 2012)

jo, da ist scheinbar ein Seegerring zu Bruch gegangen. Und wenn man dann weiter fährt, schrottet man den Rest auch...


----------



## Eisbäcker (19. März 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> nach Finale hat die geliehende aber schlagartig 2-3 Jahre mehr auf dem "Buckel"
> Finale



Naja, ist ja nur fürs Enduro. Der Downhiller kommt auch noch mit.


----------



## pauing (19. März 2012)

ohh verdammt, hoffentlich kriegst du noch ersatz...ich hab leider auch nur 135x10.


----------



## S.F. (19. März 2012)

Rigo, bist du bei Gocycle fündig geworden?


----------



## Eisbäcker (19. März 2012)

ne, hab bei lufrad.net geordert. der wollte nur 50 anstatt 80 Euronen...

Die 135er Flea ist bis auf die Hülsen baugleich mit der 142er. Sollte dann also passsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (20. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Normen ... grundsätzlich kein Problem, welches Baujahr/Model ist das ... dann suche ich mal die Datenblätter raus. noch etwas Öl organisieren und Zeit + 1-2 Bier und los gehts



cool!öl,bier und service kit sind notiert!
@stefan beim nächsten mal wirst du von einem grellgrünem bike geblendet!


----------



## Makke (20. März 2012)

fährt heute noch jemand? ... Werde sonst gegen 19:00 Uhr auf ne Runde um Neuss starten ...


----------



## Drakush (20. März 2012)

ich seh mir gleich die 7 hügen an,wenn ich sie finde


----------



## S.F. (20. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> cool!öl,bier und service kit sind notiert!
> @stefan beim nächsten mal wirst du von einem grellgrünem bike geblendet!



Huch! So grell??? 

@Draki: is nicht schwer zu finden! Ruf an wenn du dich verfahren solltest!


----------



## Prolux (20. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> fährt heute noch jemand? ... Werde sonst gegen 19:00 Uhr auf ne Runde um Neuss starten ...




nee, habe mir einen Husten eingefangen, vielleicht am We.


----------



## S.F. (20. März 2012)

Und Darius? Gefunden? Wie war´s???


----------



## Asha'man (21. März 2012)

@Darius: Mist, sag doch bescheid.  Da wäre ich glatt dabei gewesen. Die 7 Hügel stehen schon lange auf der Todo Liste. Hab das hier leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

7 hügel?


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Ein paar Dirthügel im Grafenberger Wald... "hinter den Bergen, bei den sieben Hügeln..."


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

asoooo, die kenn ich  wusste aber nicht, dass des die "7 Hills" sind :-D

mal ne andere frage: wer hat einen syntace superforce vorbau in 31,8mm klemmung in 50/60/70mm länge? zum schnäppchen-preis abzugeben? :haha:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (21. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> 7 hügel?


 
Auf jeden Fall nicht das Siebengebirge, das ist dem Darius zuviel strampelei.


----------



## jurek99 (21. März 2012)

Ja, toll, ich habe im Moment auch keinen Plan


----------



## jurek99 (21. März 2012)

Im Moment kein Plan


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

H-P schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht das Siebengebirge, das ist dem Darius zuviel strampelei.



 Joooo!  



romka schrieb:


> asoooo, die kenn ich  wusste aber nicht, dass des die "7 Hills" sind :-D
> 
> mal ne andere frage: wer hat einen syntace superforce vorbau in 31,8mm klemmung in 50/60/70mm länge? zum schnäppchen-preis abzugeben? :haha:



Im Bikemarkt steht ein Easton Haven. Schöne Alternative zum Superforce!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486682/cat/29


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Und hier ein RF: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/483395/cat/29


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Joooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey Stevie 
Ich hab schon ungefähr so einen. Ich brauche nen Superfoce wegen der geringen Einbautiefe von 28mm. Mein derzeitiger hat 35mm. Hab leider überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet, ob die Länge des Gabelschafts ausreicht für mein neues Bike  Gestern beim Zusammenbauen fehlten halt paar mm für den Vorbau. Wenn ich den Superforce hätte, würde ich im Vgl. zu meinem jetzigen 7mm mehr "Luft" haben und das würde dann perfekt zu meinem Gabelschaftende passen!


----------



## othu (21. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> asoooo, die kenn ich  wusste aber nicht, dass des die "7 Hills" sind :-D
> 
> mal ne andere frage: wer hat einen syntace superforce vorbau in 31,8mm klemmung in 50/60/70mm länge? zum schnäppchen-preis abzugeben? :haha:



hier hab ich meinen vor 4 Wochen gekauft:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a12515/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau.html


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/486973/cat/29


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> hier hab ich meinen vor 4 Wochen gekauft:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a12515/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau.html





Der Syntace hat ne Klemmbauhöhe von 44mm! Nur die minimale Einstecktiefe liegt bei 28mm. D.h. der Gabelschaft endet in der Höhe der zweiten Schraube! Ist das bei deinem nicht auch so?
Der Thomson Elite X4 hat noch einmal 2mm weniger Klemmbauhöhge als der Syntace. 
Und der RF DH von oben ist noch flacher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. März 2012)

er braucht einen Megaforce, der ist flacher von der Klemmhöhe ...

komme gerade aus Glüder ... kurzärmlig durch die Gegend zu fahren ist ein so schööööönes Gefühl!!!!!


----------



## Frog (21. März 2012)

ist wahrscheinlich zu kurz:

http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=33&tid=1


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

hi leutz, ich verkaufe meine gabel und hole mir eine mit nem längeren gabelschaft, da er auch zu kurz für nen super/megaforce ist. habs grad noch nachgemessen, es würden noch ca 3-4mm fehlen :-(

biete gerade auf den hier
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc3cc31dc


----------



## pauing (21. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> hi leutz, ich verkaufe meine gabel und hole mir eine mit nem längeren gabelschaft, da er auch zu kurz für nen super/megaforce ist. habs grad noch nachgemessen, es würden noch ca 3-4mm fehlen :-(
> 
> biete gerade auf den hier
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc3cc31dc



würde ich auch verkaufen...wäre mir zu gefährlich...ich habe gerade günstig eine neue 2011er MZ 55 rc3 ti mit ungekürzten schaft erstanden...der mann hat noch welche: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=461867 vielleicht ist das ne alternative. es gibt eine rechnung mit garantie dabei. der ups auftrag wurde von dem shop aufgegeben http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=66&products_id=1342 da ist die nochmal 20eur günstiger...habe ich leider für mich zu spät gesehen


----------



## isegrim.a (21. März 2012)

hi,
würde mal gerne wissen ob ihr die vollen freaks seit, sprich die berge runterdonnert, ohne rücksicht auf.....
wenn nein- und ihr lust habt- würde ich gern mal ne runde mit drehen....
gerresheim ist mein standort


----------



## Makke (21. März 2012)

Wir sind Freaks ... hoch quälen und runter grinsen. 
Aber wir lassen keinen zurück ... also einfach mal mitkommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (21. März 2012)

@isegrim: "mit dabei" ist schonmal das richtige Motto! Freaks sind wir...da hat der Makke schon Recht Rücksicht nehmen wir aber! Da das Wetter jetzt besser wird, wird sich bestimmt die eine oder andere Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben. Einfach mal den Thread verfolgen und mitkommen...  

Schickes Bonanzarad! Das ist ja nen Traum!


----------



## elmono (21. März 2012)

isegrim.a schrieb:


> hi,
> würde mal gerne wissen ob ihr die vollen freaks seit, sprich die berge runterdonnert, ohne rücksicht auf.....
> wenn nein- und ihr lust habt- würde ich gern mal ne runde mit drehen....
> gerresheim ist mein standort



Einen Hauch Wahnsinn bringen wohl die meisten hier mit, und die Touren sind tendenziell schon recht abfahrtslastig, aber mitkommen kann eh jeder mal, und manch einer findet auch Spaß dran und kauft sich dann auf einmal ein neues Bike.


----------



## Makke (21. März 2012)

.... oder zwei ... oder drei 
@Jan ... bist Du morgen im Büro?


----------



## elmono (21. März 2012)

Ja!


----------



## Makke (21. März 2012)

ich klingel morgen mal durch ... müssen endlich mal den Deal über die Bühne bringen!


----------



## elmono (21. März 2012)

Aber echt, wird Zeit.
Hab nur von 10 bis mittag nen Meeting, ansonsten recht flexibel.


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

kann mir einer nen gefallen tun und meine gabel über seinen namen im bikemarkt einstellen? das mit dem "registrieren" dauert mir zu lang


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Wieso? Das geht doch ratz fatz!!!!

Mal was anderes, wenn Dir nur 4mm fehlen, warum baust du keinen Steuersatz mit geringerer Bauhöhe ein? Oder ist der integriert?


----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

ne, der steiersatz is nen klassischer ahead, also die lager liegen außen! nen integrerte würde leider nicht passen


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Welchen Steuersatz hast du eingebaut?
Und welche Bauhöhe hat der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (21. März 2012)

hab den FSA Orbit MX - *Einbauhöhe:*  31,4mm (20eu)

Der mit der geringsten Einbautiefe ist: Tune Bobo Einbauhöhe 24,6mm (100 euro)

Also ich geb jetzt nicht nochmal 100 euro für nen Steuersatz aus 

Ich kauf mir einfach die gabel auf ebay, sieht auch optisch gut aus. bis 350 werd ich mitziehen. meine andere lyrik werd ich für denselben oder max. 400 verkaufen!


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2012)

Die FSA sind sehr hoch!

Der Cane Creek EC 34 ist nicht viel höher (ges. 28 /oben 16 unten 12mm)und erheblich günstiger!

Reicht dir die 3,4mm weniger an Bauhöhe? Sollte doch eigentlich!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a50752/steuersatz-10-ec34-1-1-8-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...EC-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-Ober--Unterteile-.html


----------



## Cry_for_death (22. März 2012)

Heyho,

also zum technischen teil kann ich leider nichts beitragen 

Dafür unterstell ich mal einfach dass ich nicht der einzige bin der heut ne schöne tour durch den grafenberger-/gerresheimer wald machen möchte. Also wer lust hat ist herzlichst eingeladen mitzufahren! In der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, sollte nur nicht später als 7 zurück sein


----------



## Eisbäcker (22. März 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ne, hab bei lufrad.net geordert. der wollte nur 50 anstatt 80 Euronen...
> 
> Die 135er Flea ist bis auf die Hülsen baugleich mit der 142er. Sollte dann also passsen...



so, hab gerade besagte Nabe bekommen. Quasi "just in time" - und siehe da - passt sogar 

Morgen früh gehts nach Finale...   

Jungens, wir sehen uns in zwei Wochen


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2012)

viel Spass euch und kommt heile zuruck

Grüße Danny


----------



## Makke (22. März 2012)

Danny ... komme morgen gegen viertel vor 10 zu den Garagen/Tankstelle ... dann gehts nach Altenberg.


----------



## Prolux (22. März 2012)

ok. bin vor Ort.


----------



## Frog (23. März 2012)

Sonntag 11:00 Glüder?!!!!


----------



## Makke (23. März 2012)

@Danny ... wir fahren zur Fauna ... mein Zeitfenster ist etwas kleiner geworden. Zeit und Treffpunkt bleibt. bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (23. März 2012)

Ja,ok.


----------



## A7XFreak (23. März 2012)

Samstag Altenberg anybody?


----------



## othu (23. März 2012)

Suche Beschäftigung für Samstag Mittag ab ca. 11Uhr... jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## unknownbeats (23. März 2012)

@otto 
fahr mit uns ctf!  
gr micha


----------



## Airhaenz (23. März 2012)

Werde morgen DH mässig unterwegs sein. Wuppertal Kothen oder Malmedy vielleicht hat ja jemand spontan auch Lust


----------



## -Wally- (23. März 2012)

@Makke: Sorry, dass das heute nichts mehr wurde, aber so früh konnte ich nicht vor Ort sein und zur Faune brauche selbst ich noch ein paar Minuten, war dann ab heute Mittag in Altenberg unterwegs.
Es ist ja schon überraschend trocken da, wenn ich bedenke, dass wir vor... ich glaub zwei Wochen dort noch an Schneefeldern vorbei gefahren sind.

Die Totem hab ich auch dann auch mal endlich auf einer längeren Tour testen können, läuft nun wirklich gut muss ich sagen, aber deutlich zäher als ein 66.

@Othu: Wie sehen denn Deine Erfahrungen mit den Ölmengen in der Kartusche aus? Als ich mit Makke neulich die Forke zerlegt habe sind wir streng nach den Serviceunterlagen von RS vor gegangen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir nach dem Schmieren und Fetten der Buchsen das fiese Losbrechmoment los waren, so war die Gabel noch deulich zu straff und zum fahren eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Wir haben uns den Kopf zebrochen und dran gerätselt wo dran es liegen könnte, haben die Druckstufen und Zugstufe auf Beschädigungen untersucht...nichts...
Dann kam Makke auf die Idee einfach mal 10ml Öl aus der Kartusche zu kippen und siehe da...die Gabel kann sich sogar schnell bewegen. Heute Morgen hab ich nochmal knapp 5 bis 6ml raus geholt, das brachte aber nichts, außer dass die Zugstufe nicht mehr so richtig wollte, also alles wieder zurück gekippt.
Heute auf der Tour hat die Gabel einen recht guten Job gemacht, aber von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn man ruhig fährt ist manchmal doch noch ein Losbrechmoment da und irgendwie kann ich an den Einstellern für die Druckstufen drehen soviel ich will, ich merke da keinen Unterschied.
Wieder zuhause hab ich mal übrigens zum Schmieren dem Casting noch ne Ladung Motoröl verpasst, scheint jetzt noch geschmeidiger zu laufen, aber die Sache mit der Druckstufe nervt irgendwie -es muss doch möglich sein, das irgendwie hin zu bekommen, oder?
Auf jeden Fall scheinen die Ölmengen von RS sehr konservativ zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. März 2012)

@Danny ... die PINs passen perfekt!


----------



## Prolux (25. März 2012)

das freut mich


----------



## Makke (25. März 2012)

... mich auch


----------



## Cry_for_death (26. März 2012)

Hey Leute,

wer fährt gleich mit ne tour in düsseldorf? gern auch später. bis mindestens 8 ists ja hell jetzt


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Sorry, sitze leider noch im Büro!


----------



## romka (26. März 2012)

jo, der stefan sitzt noch im büro und arbeitet meine Anfragen ab


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Haha... Neeeeeeeee!!!
Was ist mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag????


----------



## romka (26. März 2012)

gibts eigentlich ne seite wo die ganzen bezeichungen der MZ gabeln beschrieben sind? CV, R, RS, TST, ETA, ATA


----------



## elmono (26. März 2012)

In Teilen hier: http://www.marzocchi.com/Docs/Marzocchi-2012-MTB-lineup-DE.pdf


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Und du kannst auf http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailHomepage.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=122#

unter "Forks"/"Forks by model year" die Gabeln nach Jahrgang auswählen und schauen, was da so angeboten wird. Da sind dann auch die ganzen Spezifikationen zu finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (26. März 2012)

aaah, hätt ich auch mal selber drauf kommen können, aber ich dachte ich frag ma die MZ-geeks hier . danke euch beiden.


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2012)

Geeks???? Na jetzt geht´s los...


----------



## kawa116 (26. März 2012)

Servus, fährt morgen abend zufällig wer in Grafenberg?

Gruß Flo


----------



## Prolux (26. März 2012)

@ Stefan,
wann fahren wir mal wieder diesen Trail?

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/555401]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (26. März 2012)

Danny ... das bekommt der Stefan nicht hin ... der sitzt ja lieber im Büro.  Aber erschuldet uns ja auch noch die Eifelherbsttour ... 

Ich werd Mittwoch noch ne kleine Tour starten ... aber nix großen und wohl eher gegen Mittag.


----------



## S.F. (27. März 2012)

Pffffffffffff!!!!! So wie jetzt zum Beispiel?
Hat halt nicht jeder soviel Tagesfreizeit!
Danny, gefahren ist den bislang nur der Airhaenz! WIR haben getragen!!!!!

Das ihr aber auch immer so drängeln müsst!


----------



## Prolux (27. März 2012)

ich meine doch den ganzen Trail, nicht das Treppenstück.


----------



## Prolux (27. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Ich werd Mittwoch noch ne kleine Tour starten ... aber nix großen und wohl eher gegen Mittag.



Was und wo möchtest Du denn morgen fahren?


----------



## natureboy79 (27. März 2012)

so,mein neuer grüner frosch ist heute gekommen.sitzt sich auf jeden fall schon mal anders drauf als auf meinem touren fully.erstmal dran gewöhnen.
aber schicket teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (27. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> so,mein neuer grüner frosch ist heute gekommen.sitzt sich auf jeden fall schon mal anders drauf als auf meinem touren fully.erstmal dran gewöhnen.
> aber schicket teil.



Bild...Foto...Beweis.....Eindruck.....einfach alles...


----------



## S.F. (27. März 2012)

Jajaja!!! Foto´s und Fahrbericht!!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (27. März 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Stefan,
> wann fahren wir mal wieder diesen Trail?



Schöner Trail war ich lange schon nicht mehr. Ich bekomme da aber nur ne 16km Runde nach unseren Abfahrskriterien zusammen ( also eigentlich issses nur eine Abfahrt..) Vielleicht können wir ja vereint noch die eine oder andere gute Abfahr intergrieren.


----------



## Makke (27. März 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Was und wo möchtest Du denn morgen fahren?



Wenn ich mit Norman fertig* bin, werd ich ne Runde um Neuss oder am Rhein ziehen ... 

*symbolisch gemeint


----------



## Prolux (27. März 2012)

Ich glaube, ich fahre lieber in den Wald.
Dir viel Spass morgen.


----------



## Prolux (27. März 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Schöner Trail war ich lange schon nicht mehr. Ich bekomme da aber nur ne 16km Runde nach unseren Abfahrskriterien zusammen ( also eigentlich issses nur eine Abfahrt..) Vielleicht können wir ja vereint noch die eine oder andere gute Abfahr intergrieren.



Der S.F. kriegt das irgendwie vielleicht dieses Jahr noch hin, hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. März 2012)

Ich hab mich nie auf ne Jahreszahl festgelegt!


----------



## S.F. (28. März 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Schöner Trail war ich lange schon nicht mehr. Ich bekomme da aber nur ne 16km Runde nach unseren Abfahrskriterien zusammen ( also eigentlich issses nur eine Abfahrt..) Vielleicht können wir ja vereint noch die eine oder andere gute Abfahr intergrieren.



Bist halt doch kein "local"


----------



## Makke (28. März 2012)

... dann zeig uns doch mal, das Du dich da besser auskennst ... na los!!!!!


----------



## romka (28. März 2012)

mein garmin gps62s kennt sich bestimmt besser aus als ihr alle zusammen :-D


----------



## S.F. (28. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... dann zeig uns doch mal, das Du dich da besser auskennst ... na los!!!!!



Nerv nich! Bist Du heute abend zu hause?


----------



## elmono (28. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... dann zeig uns doch mal, das Du dich da besser auskennst ... na los!!!!!



Aber echt ey!




romka schrieb:


> mein garmin gps62s kennt sich bestimmt besser aus als ihr alle zusammen :-D



Ich hab leider noch kein GPS getroffen, das genug Trails "kannte".


----------



## romka (28. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber echt ey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich trage alle eure erfahrungen zusammen


----------



## Makke (28. März 2012)

ich werde so lange auf Deinen Nerven rumtrampeln, bis wir ne geniale Tour in der/die/das Eifel gefahren sind!!! 

Grundsätzlich bin ich heute da ... bis gegen 21:00 uhr ca.

So ... geh jetzt in die Sonne ... etwas Radelieren ...


----------



## S.F. (28. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Aber echt ey!


Boah ey, jetzt der auch noch....


----------



## romka (28. März 2012)

mal unter uns. woher nimmt der makke immer die zeit mittags/nachmittags zu radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. März 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Boah ey, jetzt der auch noch....



Hehe!
Aber erstmal scheuchen wir uns Sonntag über ein paar feine Trails in den Vogesen. 




romka schrieb:


> mal unter uns. woher nimmt der makke immer die zeit mittags/nachmittags zu radeln?



Der arbeitet dafür an Uhrzeiten, wo andere noch lange pennen.
Ich glaub er ist Bäcker oder so.


----------



## S.F. (28. März 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Hehe!
> Aber erstmal scheuchen wir uns Sonntag über ein paar feine Trails in den Vogesen.



Jaaaaaa!!!! Und dann schauen wir mal wie das mit den Touren wird.
Mehr als 12 Leutz is nicht! Das wird ein "Invitational"!
Wenn nötig wird vorher eine Quali in der Umgebung gefahren!!!!




elmono schrieb:


> Der arbeitet dafür an Uhrzeiten, wo andere noch lange pennen.
> Ich glaub er ist Bäcker oder so.



Bäcker...  geil!


----------



## -Wally- (28. März 2012)

romka schrieb:


> mal unter uns. woher nimmt der makke immer die zeit mittags/nachmittags zu radeln?



Tja...um mal ehrlich zu sein...er hats einfach geschafft! 

So...und jetzt gehts erstmal Bremsen entlüften und dann auch ne flotte Runde mit dem Enduro ins Bergische.

@Makke: Denk heute Abend mal an den Reifen...dankö!


----------



## Makke (28. März 2012)

@Romka ... diese Tagesfreizeit hat schon einen bitteren Beigeschmack ... Wenn andere ihr Feierabendbier öffnen ziehe ich mich für die Arbeit an.
Bäcker ... nicht ganz ... aber heiß her gehts bei uns auch schon mal  Mein Job ist wie eine Zwiebel ... alles basiert auf Schichten, und manchmal könnte man Heulen ... 

@-Wally- ... ich versuchs ...


----------



## natureboy79 (28. März 2012)

heute erste kleine runde um den see mit dem pitch gedreht.fährt sich wirklich agiler als gedacht,und die sektor spricht gut an.aber der trailtest am gerresheim-friedhof kommt noch.aber bis jetzt fühlt es sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Makke (28. März 2012)




----------



## natureboy79 (28. März 2012)

makke,meinst du ich brauche eine komplett neue motion control einheit mit poploc?kostet nämlich ca.60 euro der quatsch,oder nur die poploc einheit?
ist ja eigentlich nur die defekt,wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe?


----------



## Prolux (28. März 2012)

Druckstufe Sector http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=120217021605&ref=L210YmlrZXMvcHJvZHVrdGxpc3Rlay5jZm0/Y3RyeT0xJnphPTEmbGM9MSZjdXJjZD0xJmNpZD0xMjAyMTcwMjE2MDUma2F0aWQ9MTAxMyZnYm5yPTEz&pnr=21840


----------



## Makke (28. März 2012)

@Danny ... wir brauchen eine Motiocontroleinheit für eine Reba ... da ist die Ansteuerung für das Ventil abgebrochen
@Norman ... Poplock ist nur der Steuerhebel, wir brauchen aber die Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (28. März 2012)

da müßt Ihr selbst gucken, es gibt zu viele, Bj. usw.


----------



## S.F. (29. März 2012)

http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Gabeln...eit-MotionControl-n-fernbedienbar::22088.html


----------



## Makke (29. März 2012)

für das Geld bekommt man ne komplette Reba ... die Spinnen doch die Römer, ich mein die SRam`s ...


----------



## othu (29. März 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> @Othu: Wie sehen denn Deine Erfahrungen mit den Ölmengen in der Kartusche aus? Als ich mit Makke neulich die Forke zerlegt habe sind wir streng nach den Serviceunterlagen von RS vor gegangen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir nach dem Schmieren und Fetten der Buchsen das fiese Losbrechmoment los waren, so war die Gabel noch deulich zu straff und zum fahren eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Wir haben uns den Kopf zebrochen und dran gerätselt wo dran es liegen könnte, haben die Druckstufen und Zugstufe auf Beschädigungen untersucht...nichts...
> Dann kam Makke auf die Idee einfach mal 10ml Öl aus der Kartusche zu kippen und siehe da...die Gabel kann sich sogar schnell bewegen. Heute Morgen hab ich nochmal knapp 5 bis 6ml raus geholt, das brachte aber nichts, außer dass die Zugstufe nicht mehr so richtig wollte, also alles wieder zurück gekippt.
> Heute auf der Tour hat die Gabel einen recht guten Job gemacht, aber von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn man ruhig fährt ist manchmal doch noch ein Losbrechmoment da und irgendwie kann ich an den Einstellern für die Druckstufen drehen soviel ich will, ich merke da keinen Unterschied.
> Wieder zuhause hab ich mal übrigens zum Schmieren dem Casting noch ne Ladung Motoröl verpasst, scheint jetzt noch geschmeidiger zu laufen, aber die Sache mit der Druckstufe nervt irgendwie -es muss doch möglich sein, das irgendwie hin zu bekommen, oder?
> Auf jeden Fall scheinen die Ölmengen von RS sehr konservativ zu sein...




Sorry Wally, gar nicht gesehen... bei mir passt das immer nach dem Serviceguide?! bei meinen 110kg mit der harten Feder kann da aber auch eigentlich nichts zu straff sein...
Muss meine Gabel am WE eh mal auseinander nehmen, da passt irgendwas anderes nicht... Zeit zum Service hab ich jetzt eh, mir ist mein ReignX gestern gebrochen...


----------



## romka (29. März 2012)

SO, die Lyrik ist weg. Somit steht der Marzocchi 55 rc3 ti evo nix mehr im weg :-DDDDDD


----------



## Crewso (29. März 2012)

So, ich meld mich auch mal zurück da der Winter nun offiziell vorbei ist 

Von euch waren ja schon genug bei den Filthy Trails, daher stell ich meine "Noob" Frage mal hier. Soll ja recht anfängerfreundlich sein. Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich da mit meinen 150mm Federweg schon was machen kann oder ob es eher nen FR Bike Bedarf? Die Streckenbeschreibungen lesen sich sehr nett, aber bin halt unsicher ob ich mit meinem Bike da als Anfänger überhaupt richtig bin.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure sachdienlichen Hinweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. März 2012)

Kannst du auch mit 150mm hin!


----------



## S.F. (29. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Zeit zum Service hab ich jetzt eh, mir ist mein ReignX gestern gebrochen...



Na super....  
Dann jetzt doch wieder Lycra und 29er?


----------



## othu (29. März 2012)

Japp, Beine hab ich mir nach der Tour aus Frust schon rasiert 


Ne, mal in Erkrath bei Giant anklopfen, ist wohl beim 2010er ReignX ein bekanntes Problem, 2011 haben die den Umlenkhebel verstärkt... jetzt weiß ich warum...


----------



## Crewso (29. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kannst du auch mit 150mm hin!



Das ist schonmal eine Aussage! Dann werde ich sicher demnächst mal einen Ausflug nach Belgien machen. 

Gibt es hier in der Gegend Strecken wo man auch als Anfänger schonmal üben kann?


----------



## Makke (29. März 2012)

@othu ... das ist bitter ... hoffe Du bekommst das fix geregelt/ersetzt.
Aber .... Beine rasieren ist auch keine Lösung, das ist schon fast ein Fall für die Psychiatrie ... 

Nach Ostern werd ich mal die Filthys auf die Programmliste aufnehmen ...
@Crewso ... Glüder- und Altenbergtouren helfen schon beim Trainig für Bikebeherschung. Ansonsten kann man überall üben, jede Kleinigkeit hilft ...


----------



## natureboy79 (29. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Sorry Wally, gar nicht gesehen... bei mir passt das immer nach dem Serviceguide?! bei meinen 110kg mit der harten Feder kann da aber auch eigentlich nichts zu straff sein...
> Muss meine Gabel am WE eh mal auseinander nehmen, da passt irgendwas anderes nicht... Zeit zum Service hab ich jetzt eh, mir ist mein ReignX gestern gebrochen...



gebrochen?wie und wo das?


----------



## Crewso (29. März 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Crewso ... Glüder- und Altenbergtouren helfen schon beim Trainig für Bikebeherschung. Ansonsten kann man überall üben, jede Kleinigkeit hilft ...



Ok, dann werde ich mich da bei Zeiten mal dran hängen. Dieses Jahr muss ich mir auf jeden Fall mehr Technik drauf schaffen. Daher auch gerne mal in nen Bikepark und gucken was da so geht.

Danke für den Input


----------



## othu (30. März 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> gebrochen?wie und wo das?



Kein Megadrama, war das untere Maestro Link, ist wohl eine "Sollbruchstelle" beim 2010er Modell, hoffe nur dass ich schnell Ersatz bekomme:






Was mich fast noch mehr nervt, ist, dass nach 4Monaten der schweineteure SKF 2RS Lagersatz schon wieder deutlich Rau läuft, ich glaube in Zukunft werde ich nur noch billige Chinalager einpressen wenn ich eh 1-2x im Jahr tauschen muss...  Warum verwenden die (Rahmenhersteller) keine Gleitlager?!


----------



## romka (30. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Was mich fast noch mehr nervt, ist, dass nach 4Monaten der schweineteure SKF 2RS Lagersatz schon wieder deutlich Rau läuft, ich glaube in Zukunft werde ich nur noch billige Chinalager einpressen wenn ich eh 1-2x im Jahr tauschen muss...  Warum verwenden die (Rahmenhersteller) keine Gleitlager?!


 
Hab mir auch SKF Lager einspressen lassen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die halten werden. Denn die China-Lager haben sich zB am Horst Link gar nicht mehr bewegt nach 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kein Megadrama, war das untere Maestro Link, ist wohl eine "Sollbruchstelle" beim 2010er Modell, hoffe nur dass ich schnell Ersatz bekomme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber "besser" als der Hauptrahmen. Hier sollte es doch sicher passenden Ersatz geben.

SKF nach 4 Monaten rau?????
Woher hast Du die Lager?
Es gibt SKF Lager im Internet die sind Made in China...

Sonst gibts noch die Möglichkeit 
- des falschen Einbau bei dem beim Einpressen auf den Innenring gedrückt wurde. (glaub ich bei Dir eher nicht)

- Falsche Reinigung des Bikes (direkter Wasserstrahl oder Hochdruckreiniger aufs Lager) 

- Oder zu enge Fertigungstoleranzen im Lagersitz.

Habe bei mir hauptsächlich INA und SKF Lager im Gebrauch wenn ich die ausgewechslt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (30. März 2012)

Hi Stefan,

bin schon dran, das Teil kostet bei Giant 200Euro... versuche gerade das über den Erstbesitzer als Garantie laufen zu lassen.


Die Lager habe ich bei kugellager-direkt.de gekauft und schienen mir schon Originale zu sein, ich hab ein paar Chinateile hier liegen, da sag und spürte man schon den Unterschied.
Da ich ein Rapid Racer Einpressset benutze kann ich die falsche Montage schon mal ausschließen, an der Reinigung kann es auch nicht liegen, ich bin putzfaul und auf allen Lagern war außen noch das Fett von der Montage, da dürfte kein Wasser drinnen sein... ich glaub ich bin einfach zu dick und schwer


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2012)

@S.F.,
bist Du Morgen bei CS?


----------



## elmono (30. März 2012)

othu schrieb:


> http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/BPET.htm




Das ist mal ein cooles Tool. Ich denke das wird dann bald auch noch Einzug in meine Werkstatt finden.

Dann fehlt quasi nur noch ein Einpresswerkzeug für Steuersätze und so langsam kann ich alles am Bike machen was geht.


----------



## othu (30. März 2012)

Gibt es bei Chain Reaction Cycles in Irland zum erträglichen Preis, alternativ gibt es auch noch das hier:

Superstar Bearing Tool bzw. Anleitung


----------



## Makke (30. März 2012)

die Superstarjungs haben sowieso geile Sachen:


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2012)

Danny: ja, aber nur kurz! Hab Dich am Mittwoch natürlich vergessen... den Dremel kann ich Samstag mitbringen!

Gutes Werkzeug war schon immer etwas teurer! Wirkt aber echt toll!!!

Otto: zu schwer... hmmm, als "Hemd" habe ich damit leider keine Erfahrung...


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2012)

Stefan, wann denn (Uhrzeit). Habe die Zugstufe ausgebaut und kann da nix finden, brauche ein Auge von dir zum draufgucken.


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2012)

Uff, da fragst Du besser den Makke! 
Ich bin da bei RS auch überfragt. Hatte noch keine RS auseinander. Ansonsten gilt immer, komplett neue Dichtungen einzubauen. Manchmal sind die Beschädigungen so minimal, dass man das gar nicht so mitbekommt, wo es jetzt genau durchläuft.


----------



## Makke (30. März 2012)

@Danny ... wenn ich wieder da bin, können wir gerne mal drüber schaun.

... bin mit Packen fertig ... heut Nacht gehts in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (30. März 2012)

Neid!


----------



## Makke (30. März 2012)

... kann ich verstehen ... und womit ... mit Recht! *duckundweg*


----------



## romka (30. März 2012)

HAHA :-D

wie lange seid ihr da unten und was macht ihr da, fernab der Heimat? Fahrt ihr nur zum biken runter?


----------



## Makke (30. März 2012)

eine Woche ... ohne Bike ... werden etwas im Schnee spielen


----------



## elmono (30. März 2012)

Noch mehr Neid: Morgen ab nach Wissembourg.


----------



## m03ppp (30. März 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand ne Idee wo ich morgen noch 1/2 RockShox Dämpferbuchsen herbekomme? Ich bräuchte eine in 22mmx8mm und am besten noch eine weitere in 40mmx8mm.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. März 2012)

22x8 und 40x8 (könnte aber auch 38x8 sein) hab ich hier liegen ... aber ich bin gleich weg.

@Jan und Stefan ... Euch viel Spass und bringt mir Bilder und Infos mit ... Ihr bekommt den ersten Artikel 2012 auf unsrer HP.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. März 2012)

bei westside 24 haben die viele rock shox sachen vorrätig.hab mein service kit für die reba dort sofort bekommen.....
mfg


----------



## unknownbeats (30. März 2012)

kann ich jemanden trotz schlechtem wetter morgen zu ner schnellen hardtail runde begeistern?
fullys natürlich auch gerne --wollte aber was schneller fahren... -)
mfg micha


----------



## m03ppp (1. April 2012)

Hi,

bin im bikebahnhof [0] fündig geworden. 

Mfg

[0] http://www.bikebahnhof.de


----------



## Exxun (1. April 2012)

in knapp ner woche bin ich fertig mit meiner behandlung kann dann wohl recht schnell wieder aufs bike. habe hier die teile für den umbau einer boxxer r2c2 zum umbau auf wc aber weiss nicht ob ich das selber hinkriege. da ich das ganze dann ja schnell erledigen möchte wollte ich fragen ob es in der umgebung, außer flatout suspension gibt, die den  umbau erledigen könnten. wollte die ungern einschicken und dann wieder warten müssen.


----------



## Makke (1. April 2012)

... mal fix ein paar Grüße aus dem Schnee ... es geht richtig ab Kinder, ich hoffe ich bleib heile ... bin derart im Rausch


----------



## romka (1. April 2012)

grüße aus dem sonnigen norden zurück :-D

Derweil mach ich hier im Flachland ein geiles Schnäppchen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-Bo...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc3f50a82


----------



## pauing (1. April 2012)

Moin moin,

die Finale-Crew ist wieder zurück...Wir hatten geiles Wetter und die Trails waren ein Traum! Ich machs mal wie der Makke: Duck und weg


----------



## S.F. (1. April 2012)

Die Wissembourg Crew ebenfalls!!!!

Makke, bleib bloss heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

romka... Angeber... 

exxun, frag mal den Stephan bei Westside, der ist RS Spezialist.


----------



## natureboy79 (2. April 2012)

männo,alle unterwegs.vogesen,finale,alpen.will auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (2. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> grüße aus dem sonnigen norden zurück :-D
> 
> Derweil mach ich hier im Flachland ein geiles Schnäppchen:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-Bo...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cc3f50a82



hier nochc mal 100  teurer, aber vom Händler!

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Federgabel-QR20-Tapered-Mod-2012--22103.html


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Hehe, den "Link-Oli" is wieder da! 

Wo warst Du am WE? Hast Du auch was vorzuweisen?


----------



## Frog (2. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, den "Link-Oli" is wieder da!
> 
> Wo warst Du am WE? Hast Du auch was vorzuweisen?



nee dicke Beule im Sofa


----------



## Frog (2. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, den "Link-Oli" is wieder da!
> 
> Wo warst Du am WE? Hast Du auch was vorzuweisen?




wie war`s beim Rennen.....alles versemmelt und 1. bzw. 2. geworden?


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Versemmelt haben wir einige Kurven und dabei gemerkt, wie sackschnell und bekloppt die Frenchys unterwegs sind. 
Remy Absalon hat mir insgesamt 5Minuten draufgepackt... unglaublich!

Wetter hat gepasst und alle sind unverletzt. Das ist ja auch schon mal ein Erfolg.


----------



## romka (2. April 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> hier nochc mal 100  teurer, aber vom Händler!
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-Federgabel-QR20-Tapered-Mod-2012--22103.html


 

Mein Rahmen kann leider kein Tapered .-( und die 1 1/8er Variante kost vom Händler um die 900..

Der TNC kann, auf Anfrage, die 1 1/8 Version nicht zum Preis der Tapered-Version anbieten.


----------



## romka (2. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Versemmelt haben wir einige Kurven und dabei gemerkt, wie sackschnell und bekloppt die Frenchys unterwegs sind.
> Remy Absalon hat mir insgesamt 5Minuten draufgepackt... unglaublich!
> 
> Wetter hat gepasst und alle sind unverletzt. Das ist ja auch schon mal ein Erfolg.


 
Pics or it didn't happen! :-D


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Pics or it didn't happen! :-D



Pics und Bericht wird auf www.fun-riders.org kommen.

It did happen!!! klick - Platz 134 gesamt, Platz 17 Masters


----------



## romka (2. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Pics und Bericht wird auf www.fun-riders.org kommen.
> 
> It did happen!!! klick - Platz 134 gesamt, Platz 17 Masters


 
puh, da muss ich erstmal 2 jahre feinstes Enduro-Training absolvieren um bei euren Touren mitzukommen oder? 

Ne Spass, Glückwunsch zu nem guten Platz bei den Masters. In der Gesamtwertung bist du ja genau im Mittelfeld. Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass die Locals da gut Gas gegeben haben und die Strecke in und auswendig kennen. Über den Absalon brauchen wir nicht zu reden :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (2. April 2012)

Die Locals sind einfach abartig schnell. Aber alle.

Mehr als den 106. Platz hab ich auch nicht geschafft. Gut, ohne den einen Sturz und ein paar Verbremser wäre mehr drin gewesen. Aber hätte wäre wenn halt...


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> puh, da muss ich erstmal 2 jahre feinstes Enduro-Training absolvieren um bei euren Touren mitzukommen oder?
> 
> Ne Spass, Glückwunsch zu nem guten Platz bei den Masters. In der Gesamtwertung bist du ja genau im Mittelfeld. Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass die Locals da gut Gas gegeben haben und die Strecke in und auswendig kennen. Über den Absalon brauchen wir nicht zu reden :-D



Quatsch!
Solange du am ersten Absatz  nicht gleich den Adler machst und dich so richtig zerlegst, ist alles gut. Von denen hatten vielleicht 5-10 Mann trailkenntnis, der Rest fuhr auf Sicht. Konnte man auch an den fehlenden Reifenspuren im Wald sehen. Und das sieht man auch an den Zeiten von SP3 und SP4. Da wurden die Zeiten durchschnittlich um 30 Sekunden schneller.
Ausserdem fuhren gestern 60 Jährige mit. Die hatten zum Schluss das doppelte an Zeit auf der Uhr aber ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht!!!!
Da sind keine gebauten Sprünge dabei und es ist alles mehr oder weniger fahrbar. Die Franzosen haben´s da echt raus! Die sind da fast so gut wie die Trailtrophy... 

Mach Dein Bike fertig und dann wird gefahren!!!!
Wir fangen in Düsseldorf an und dann "darfst" Du dich hocharbeiten...


----------



## romka (2. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mach Dein Bike fertig und dann wird gefahren!!!!
> Wir fangen in Düsseldorf an und dann "darfst" Du dich hocharbeiten...


 
Solang ich mich nicht hochschlafen muss.... hahah :-D.
Wenn jetzt keiner mehr seine Lieferzeiten versäumt, dann kann ich euch am WE schon beipflichten. Und während ich hier schreibe, hab ich nen MEGA Grinsen im face.

@elmono: Warste mit dem KohlenfaserwasserstoffmitUranangereichert-Bike unterwegs, also sprich deinem neuen Spezi?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Wenn Du meinst, dass das hilft... 

Klar war er! Deshalb hat er uns ja auch alle abgehängt! XC Feile halt!


----------



## Prolux (2. April 2012)

Hätte ich bei den Opas mithalten können?


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Hättest Du Danny! Die Trails wären genau deine Kragenweite gewesen!!!!
Leichter als Lenzerheide!
Trotzdem 1000 Höhenmeter! Die Verbindungsetappen waren recht sportlich!
Zwar nicht superstressig, aber man hatte wenig Zeit zum bummeln. Habe zweimal auf Jochen gewartet und war dann nur 2Minuten vor dem Start an der Zeitnahme. Da wurde es dann ein wenig hektisch. Helm wechseln. Beim dritten Aufruf "oui oui" brüllen und los ging´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (2. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> @elmono: Warste mit dem KohlenfaserwasserstoffmitUranangereichert-Bike unterwegs, also sprich deinem neuen Spezi?



Siehe Stefan, ja war ich. Deswegen musste ich quasi auch nicht treten. Ist ja ein XC Rad. 




S.F. schrieb:


> Klar war er! Deshalb hat er uns ja auch alle abgehängt! XC Feile halt!



Hast du mal auf unsere Zeiten in der "Sprintwertung" SP5 geguckt.
Jetzt sei mal dahingestellt, ob das an meinen Beinen oder dem leichten Rad liegt.


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Ja, 11 Sekunden... ich war da sooo platt! Und bin in der vorletzten Kurve ins Flatterband gefahren weil ich dachte es geht um den Baum und dann weiter geradeaus... 
"sonst wäre ich natürlich schneller gewesen" 

Davon abgesehen warst Du in JEDER Sektion schneller als ich!


----------



## Airhaenz (2. April 2012)

Sagt mehr als Wort Rennimpressionen aus Wissembourg:






Wir waren ja nachher noch den Flowtrail in Stromberg rocken. Black Line im Enduro Style "onside" gefahren..Hätte also noch Rerven fürs Rennen gehabt


----------



## S.F. (2. April 2012)

Welchen? Den "No Jokes", Wild Hog oder beide!
Wild Hog ist "on sight" problemlos fahrbar. Für dich nach dem Rennen sowieso.
No Jokes haben wir uns nich mehr gegeben.

Wir müssen so Endurosachen auf Sicht und flüssig viel öfter üben... 
Bin immer noch total von den Socken, wie die Franzosen da abgehen....


----------



## Prolux (3. April 2012)

Hatte heute einen wunderbaren Tag auf den D-Trails und in der nähe vom Feigesauhügel hat sich der Käfig von der Schaltung selbstständig gemacht. Zum Glück bin ich Berghoch gefahren sonst hätte wohlmöglich noch mein Hinterrad gelitten.


----------



## -Wally- (3. April 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo der Feigesauhügel ist, aber das klingt schön! Ich war wenigstens am Wochenende mit meiner Holden noch auf einer kurzen Glüdertour und gestern ein bisschen mit dem Hardtail spielen.... Das mit dem Käfig solltest Du aber nicht zu oft machen Danny! Sonst geht da nochwas kaputt!  (Ich hoffe dass das noch nicht der Fall ist!)


----------



## Airhaenz (3. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Welchen? Den "No Jokes", Wild Hog oder beide!
> Wild Hog ist "on sight" problemlos fahrbar. Für dich nach dem Rennen sowieso.
> No Jokes haben wir uns nich mehr gegeben.
> 
> ...



Den No Jokes haben wir wegen noch im Bau gar nicht angeguckt. Da ist dann noch Potential fürs nächste Mal 
Damit nicht alle denken wir sind nur für den Spaß am Rennen hier mal ein Ernstes Bild..


----------



## pauing (3. April 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Den No Jokes haben wir wegen noch im Bau gar nicht angeguckt. Da ist dann noch Potential fürs nächste Mal
> Damit nicht alle denken wir sind nur für den Spaß am Rennen hier mal ein Ernstes Bild..



Sauber! Das sieht so aus, als hättet ihr bei den Franzosen Spaß gehabt  

Ist was über Ostern geplant? ... Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr bei den Filthy Trails


----------



## elmono (3. April 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch eins. Und Spaß hatten wir definitiv!


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2012)

Bin leider nicht in der Bildgalerie vertreten.
"Eigentlich" wollte ich ja gar keine Rennen mehr fahren... 
Und jetzt ist das Rennfieber wieder voll geweckt!
Ich könnte schon wieder zur nächsten Veranstaltung losfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (4. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht in der Bildgalerie vertreten.
> "Eigentlich" wollte ich ja gar keine Rennen mehr fahren...
> Und jetzt ist das Rennfieber wieder voll geweckt!
> Ich könnte schon wieder zur nächsten Veranstaltung losfahren...



Bin mal gespannt ob ich für DABO auch von der Warteliste aufrücke..
Ansonsten steht als nächstes ehr wieder ein gepflegtes DH Rennen auf dem Plan ( also nicht Winterberg..)


----------



## radjey (4. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wir müssen so Endurosachen auf Sicht und flüssig viel öfter üben...


Wenn ich wieder fahren kann wäre ich beim Üben gerne mal dabei.


----------



## Prolux (4. April 2012)

@ Stefan,
habe Eiersalat im Hinterrad. Eine Speiche ist verbogen und ich weiß nicht ob die gewechselt werden muß?


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2012)

Samstag Danny!!! Reicht das?


----------



## Prolux (4. April 2012)

ist denn CS auf, wegen Karfreitag? Brückentag, Ostern?


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2012)

Ja, ist auf. Ich komme um 10:00 zu Dir wenn´s einen Kaffee gibt und gehe dann rüber.


----------



## Prolux (4. April 2012)

ja, es gibt Kaffee


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

Sehr gut Danny  

fährt heute Abend noch jemand im G-Wood? Mein Epic braucht Auslauf!


----------



## Prolux (5. April 2012)

Ich könnte heute das HT mal benutzen. Hatte schon länger keinen Auslauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

18:00 Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen ?


----------



## Prolux (5. April 2012)

Ja, bis später. Licht? Besser ist das.


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

Ja, Licht zumindest für den Heimweg!


----------



## Makke (5. April 2012)

Moin Kinners ... so ... zurück aus den Bergen und .... heile!
Winterpsortlust ist noch da aber jetzt ist Bikesaison. 

Werdm jetzt noch ein paar Osterhasen im Thüringer Wald jagen ... Euch allen ein paar dicke Eier und Grüße


----------



## -Wally- (5. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Moin Kinners ... so ... zurück aus den Bergen und .... heile!
> Winterpsortlust ist noch da aber jetzt ist Bikesaison.
> 
> Werdm jetzt noch ein paar Osterhasen im Thüringer Wald jagen ... Euch allen ein paar dicke Eier und Grüße



Moin! 

Tja..so gehts mir auch...gegen so ein paar Schwünge und die eine oder andere kilometerlange Abfahrt hätte ich auch nix, aber irgendwie...ach ********...ich werd mit dem Hardtail jetzt mal ne Runde nach Glüder rüber, dann lässts sich später im Büro leichter ertragen. 

@Radjey
Ich hoffe Du bist nicht verletzt? Sollte dem so sein, gute Besserung und alles Gute. Ich werde heute noch kurzatmig wenn ich an unsere Altenberg Runde von letztem Jahr denke.  Die Runde fahre ich seit dem öfter mal, aber noch mit zwei, drei Trails mehr...

So...Hardtail wo bist Du....


----------



## elmono (5. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 18:00 Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen ?



Wie was wo wollt ihr langfahren? Mache heute etwas früher Schluss, vielleicht schaffe ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Euch allen ein paar dicke Eier und Grüße


Euch auch, Frohe Ostern und lass die Hasen leben.

Den anderen natürlich auch, Frohe Ostern


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wie was wo wollt ihr langfahren? Mache heute etwas früher Schluss, vielleicht schaffe ich das.



ca. 2h Grafenberger Wald, bisschen locker rumrollen, bisschen Grundlagen und mal sehen wie gut das noch geht das XC Bike rollen zu lassen. Danny nimmt´s Hardtail und ich das Epic.

Ach ja, und viel Spaß mit den dicken Eiern....


----------



## elmono (5. April 2012)

Ich hab ja eh ein CC Bike. 

Muss gucken wie ich rauskomme, und ruf dich einfach mal ca. 17 Uhr an.


----------



## c4sper (5. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Werdm jetzt noch ein paar Osterhasen im Thüringer Wald jagen ... Euch allen ein paar dicke Eier und Grüße


 
Dito. (Nicht mehr ganz im Thüringer Wald aber ganz in der Nähe ^^)

Allen ein frohes und erholsames Osterfest und viel Spaß beim Eier suchen. Happy riding!


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

Jan und ich sind ggf. 5min später da! Bin noch im Büro und fliege jetzt los


----------



## pauing (5. April 2012)

ich bin auch dabei....bis gleich


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

Das war ne nette kleine Feierabendrunde! 
Müde, satt und zufrieden:


----------



## elmono (5. April 2012)

Dito.

Und schon eine Hopfenschorle am Hals.


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2012)

Jep! So mut dat!


----------



## Makke (6. April 2012)

komme gerade von der hasenjagdt und vom U-Boot versenken ... *hicks*`... *rülps* 
So ... morgen komme ich zurück nach NRW ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. April 2012)

In dem Zustand???  Bleib lieber da.


----------



## Makke (6. April 2012)

paaaasst schon ... ich krieg das hin  ... hoff ich ...


----------



## Figurehead (7. April 2012)

Mensch Leutz lange nicht mehr hier gewesen!  

Gibt es eigentlich noch die gute alte Dienstagrunde noch, als sich die meisten vorm Les Halles getroffen haben? War richtig schön damals. Fährt keiner mehr oder sind die alle zur Mittwochsrunde des Team D des Alpenvereins gewechselt? 

Sind Ashadingbums, Funsport, NatureBoy oder Jürgen_40.... noch aktiv? 

Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder fahren!


----------



## Figurehead (7. April 2012)

Boahhhh habe gerade euer Vinchgau Video gesehen   

Musik ist auch total geil!

Ich gehe jetzt sofort in den Keller und mache mein Fully wieder Fit


----------



## Airhaenz (7. April 2012)

@Wissembourg: Hier das offizielle Video. Bei Sek 55 hab ich S.F. und Berri entdeckt. Bei 2.43 me, myself and I ;-)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpxpyd_2012-04-01-bluegrass1-wissembourg_sport?error_reason=user_denied&error=access_denied&error_description=The+user+denied+your+request.#_=_


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Mensch Leutz lange nicht mehr hier gewesen!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch die gute alte Dienstagrunde noch, als sich die meisten vorm Les Halles getroffen haben? War richtig schön damals. Fährt keiner mehr oder sind die alle zur Mittwochsrunde des Team D des Alpenvereins gewechselt?
> 
> ...



Hi, die Dienstagsrunden gibt´s teilweise noch. Meist auf Absprache! Ashaman und Natureboy leben noch und der Rest der Enduro/Freeride-Meute ist zwar älter geworden, aber immer noch aktiv! Neue Leute haben sich mittlerweile ebenfalls angeschlossen, wie du sicher gelesen hast. Meld Dich, wenn das Fully startklar ist.


@airhaenz: Da hast Du aber gut gespotet! Hätte dich nicht bei 2:43 erkannt!


----------



## Prolux (8. April 2012)

anschauen,


----------



## Figurehead (8. April 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> anschauen,



Boahhhh wie geil ist das denn!?????


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2012)

Fahre jetzt noch kurzentschlossen zum Inrather Berg. Ab 15:30 bin ich dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. April 2012)

schööön dreckig wars ... 
Jetzt hab ich Hunger und Durst ...


----------



## natureboy79 (9. April 2012)

haben die kinners wieder im matsch gespielt?

@ s.f. wegen deiner pn,meinst du wegen motion control?

shit wetter,zum glück war ich freitag noch in glüder!


----------



## Asha'man (9. April 2012)

@Figurehead: Klar fahr ich noch.  

Ist jemand Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag irgendwo unterwegs? Inrather, Kettwig, Moers oder ähnliches, was man unter der Woche gut unter bekommt?


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> haben die kinners wieder im matsch gespielt?
> 
> @ s.f. wegen deiner pn,meinst du wegen motion control?
> 
> shit wetter,zum glück war ich freitag noch in glüder!



Ja, haben wir! 

Ja, meinte ich 

Asha: neee, habe ja keine Tagesfreizeit 
ausserdem wird´s erst einmal wohl nicht besser


----------



## Figurehead (9. April 2012)

Kennt jemand 
http://www.baboon-bikes.de
hier in Düsseldorf, war jemand schon da und kann berichten. Die sind als Lapierre Händler gelistet: 

Ich interessiere mich für das http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/all-mountain/zesty/zesty-314


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2012)

Frag mal den C4sper!

Wäre das Stumpjumper Comp da nicht auch interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (10. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Kennt jemand
> http://www.baboon-bikes.de
> hier in Düsseldorf, war jemand schon da und kann berichten. Die sind als Lapierre Händler gelistet:
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für das http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/all-mountain/zesty/zesty-314


 
Aye.
Sehr guter Händler, geh ruhig mal vorbei. Kompetent, freundlich und hilfsbereit. Genau das Bike habe ich auch dort geholt und kann ich vorbehaltlos empfehlen. Macht wirklich riesig Spaß, wobei ich nicht weiß wie derzeit die Lieferzeiten sind, aber fragen kostet ja bekanntermaßen erstmal nix.


----------



## Makke (10. April 2012)

... sorry ... ein Grund das Lapierre nicht zu kaufen ist das Pressfitinnenlager ... ansonsten ein schickes Radl


----------



## c4sper (10. April 2012)

Ok, findest Du das jetzt so dramatisch?
Ich habe leider nicht die Erfahrung mit Pressfit, rein logisch würde ich aber sagen, dass es ggf. beim Wechsel "problematischer" sein könnte als Innenlager mit Gewinde, aber die Frage wäre dann, ob das so viel anders ist, als mit nem Steuersatz. Das andere ist halt "Augen auf beim Kurbelkauf".


----------



## Makke (10. April 2012)

2 von 2 Pressfitrahmenbesitzern (die ich kenne) haben bereits Probleme damit bekommen. 
Aus meiner Sicht (vielleicht liege ich damit falsch) leitet eine geschraubtes Innenlager seine Kräfte gleichmäßig in den Tretlagerbereich ein, da es kraft- und formschlüssig ist. Ein eingepresstes Lager kann dies nur punktuell. Und Alu reagiert nun mal mittelfristig auf derartige Beanspruchung mit Verformung oder Rissen ....


----------



## c4sper (10. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 2 von 2 Pressfitrahmenbesitzern (die ich kenne) haben bereits Probleme damit bekommen.
> Aus meiner Sicht (vielleicht liege ich damit falsch) leitet eine geschraubtes Innenlager seine Kräfte gleichmäßig in den Tretlagerbereich ein, da es kraft- und formschlüssig ist. Ein eingepresstes Lager kann dies nur punktuell. Und Alu reagiert nun mal mittelfristig auf derartige Beanspruchung mit Verformung oder Rissen ....


Das kann ich nachvollziehen, aber warten wir mal ab. Ich wäre nicht böse, wenn ich in Zukunft nichts Negatives darüber zu berichten hätte.  

Einen guten Start in die kurze Arbeitswoche!


----------



## Makke (10. April 2012)

das hoffe und wünsche ich mir für Euch natürlich auch ... !!!
dito


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2012)

Mist, ich wollte heute eigentlich die Dienstagsrunde fahren. Werde es aber wohl nicht schaffen. Fährt überhaupt wer?

Makke: Muss der Wissembourg - Bericht nochmal überarbeitet werden oder passt das so?


----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

was heißt eigentlich?


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2012)

Weil ich das zeitlich heute nicht schaffe!


----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

alleine zu fahren habe ich keine große Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (10. April 2012)

steht am kommenden WE ne Tour an?


----------



## pauing (10. April 2012)

Heute Abend soll es ordentlich schütten. Wie wäre es mit morgen Abend? Laut Wetter soll einigermaßen trocken werden.


----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

also morgen wäre ich dabei
wie sieht es bei euch allen aus?


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2012)

Ich muss morgen nochmal zu meinen Oldies!


----------



## pauing (10. April 2012)

Ich kann morgen. 
Treffen wir uns morgen dann um 18:00uhr am parkplatz?


----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

ja, machen wir, und was ist mit Eisbäcker?


----------



## Makke (10. April 2012)

morgen kann ich nicht, werd je nach Wetter nachher noch ne Runde drehen ... der Rest der Woche ist schon verplant ...


----------



## elmono (10. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mist, ich wollte heute eigentlich die Dienstagsrunde fahren. Werde es aber wohl nicht schaffen. Fährt überhaupt wer?



Wollte ich eigentlich auch. Sitz aber noch im Büro, und werd das auch noch ein bißchen länger machen...


----------



## pauing (10. April 2012)

Eisbäcker ist morgen dabei...wir haben aber 18:00Uhr Apollo abgemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

ok, 18 Uhr Apollo!


----------



## natureboy79 (10. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Eisbäcker ist morgen dabei...wir haben aber 18:00Uhr Apollo abgemacht....



rheinrunde?


----------



## Prolux (10. April 2012)

nein, Waldrunde!


----------



## Figurehead (10. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Frag mal den C4sper!
> 
> Wäre das Stumpjumper Comp da nicht auch interessant?



Ich habe das Stumpjumper vor drei Jahren Probe gefahren. Fürchterlich!! 
Der Sitzwinkel ist viel zu steil selbst mit gekröpfter Sattelsütze fand ich es schrecklich. Da finde ich mein jetziges Simplon von der Kinematik, Verarbeitung als auch Geometrie überlegen. 

Ich suche mehr Laufruhe und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel < 68 , ein Bike was auch bei schnellen steilen Abfahrten im Hochgebirge Ruhe ausstrahlt. Ich werde mal Kontakt zu Casper aufnehmen.


----------



## -Wally- (10. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Ich habe das Stumpjumper vor drei Jahren Probe gefahren. Fürchterlich!!
> Der Sitzwinkel ist viel zu steil selbst mit gekröpfter Sattelsütze fand ich es schrecklich. Da finde ich mein jetziges Simplon von der Kinematik, Verarbeitung als auch Geometrie überlegen.
> 
> Ich suche mehr Laufruhe und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel < 68 , ein Bike was auch bei schnellen steilen Abfahrten im Hochgebirge Ruhe ausstrahlt. Ich werde mal Kontakt zu Casper aufnehmen.



Moin!

Sicher, dass das ein Stumpi war, welches Du unterm Hintern hattest? Ich meine nichts gegen das Lexx, von Simplon halte ich eigentlich recht viel, aber das Stumpi ist eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht flacher als das Lexx und ist doch eigentlich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, das Wohlfühlbike schlechthin...Ich bin damals mit einem 2004er Stumpi in die ernsthafte Bikewelt eingestiegen, damals in XL, jetzt steht das 2008er Stumpi meiner Freundin bei mir im Keller, in Größe L und das ist ein geniales und flottes Spaßgerät...damit fahre ich auch total gerne mal ein Ründchen...sowas würde mir auch gut gefallen, da noch 'ne 140er Gabel mit Steckachse rein, Kettenführung dran und man hat ein richtig geiles Trailbike...


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2012)

Naja, das SJ von vor drei Jahren hatte 120mm Federweg 71Grad Sitzwinkel und 68,5 Grad Lenkwinkel
Das aktuelle hat 140 oder 150mm(Evo), 68,6 Grad Sitzwinkel und 67 Grad Lenkwinkel. 
Die beiden Modelle haben nicht mehr viel gemein. Elmono war mit dem Evo mit in Wissembourg ziemlich schnell unterwegs.
Aber sowas ist auch so ein bisschen wie Schuhe kaufen. Wenn´s nicht passt, ist's halt Käse. Wie groß bist Du denn? Du könntest mal mein Enduro versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (11. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Naja, das SJ von vor drei Jahren hatte 120mm Federweg 71Grad Sitzwinkel und 68,5 Grad Lenkwinkel
> Das aktuelle hat 140 oder 150mm(Evo), 68,6 Grad Sitzwinkel und 67 Grad Lenkwinkel.
> Die beiden Modelle haben nicht mehr viel gemein. Elmono war mit dem Evo mit in Wissembourg ziemlich schnell unterwegs.
> Aber sowas ist auch so ein bisschen wie Schuhe kaufen. Wenn´s nicht passt, ist's halt Käse. Wie groß bist Du denn? Du könntest mal mein Enduro versuchen.



Ich bin 185cm groß, brauche wohl um die 19-20 Zoll Bikes. Laut Internet Rechner hänge zwischen 19-20 Zoll allerdings mit starker Tendenz Richtung 20 Zoll.


----------



## S.F. (11. April 2012)

Ah, auch noch wach oder Nachtschicht? 
Bei mir sagte mal jemand was von Altersseniler Bettflucht 

Hmmmm, also bei 185 kannst du gut ein XC Bike in der Größe 19" fahren. 20" wird dir bei modernen Rahmen mit Sicherheit zu groß sein.
Empfehlen würde ich Dir maximal ein Stumpjumper (oder Enduro) in L mit 46,8cm Sitzrohr. Bei den Federwegen brauchst du Beinfreiheit (bzw. Glockenfreiheit ) Um mal bei Spezi zu bleiben, da kenn ich mich aus  
Die Trailbikes sind kürzer und die Sitzposition aufrechter als man es bis vor ca 6-8 Jahren gewohnt war. Und wenn du von einem Lexx (2008?) kommst, wird die Sitzwinkel- und Geometrieveränderung eklatant. Liege ich mit dem Lexx richtig?


----------



## Figurehead (11. April 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sicher, dass das ein Stumpi war, welches Du unterm Hintern hattest? Ich meine nichts gegen das Lexx, von Simplon halte ich eigentlich recht viel, aber das Stumpi ist eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht flacher als das Lexx und ist doch eigentlich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, das Wohlfühlbike schlechthin...Ich bin damals mit einem 2004er Stumpi in die ernsthafte Bikewelt eingestiegen, damals in XL, jetzt steht das 2008er Stumpi meiner Freundin bei mir im Keller, in Größe L und das ist ein geniales und flottes Spaßgerät...damit fahre ich auch total gerne mal ein Ründchen...sowas würde mir auch gut gefallen, da noch 'ne 140er Gabel mit Steckachse rein, Kettenführung dran und man hat ein richtig geiles Trailbike...



Es war definitiv ein Stumpjumper, da ich den Sitzwinkel viel zu steil fand wurde mir mal ein gekröfte Sattelstütze vom Enduro mitgegeben. War hier bei Cycle Service. Es war ein Model mit diesen Brain Dämpfer. Das ganze ist aber 3-4 Jahre her.

Ich habe viele Bikes getestet: 

Stumpjumper: Sitzwinkel zu steil, Kinematik nicht so dolle. (Brain)

Cube AMS 100: Gute Kinematik und Vortrieb. Aber Oberrohr etwas zu lang und zu hoch für vertrackte Trails, aber ein sehr gutes Bike für Marathon Fahrer

CUBE Stereo: Kinematik genial, Vortrieb trotz bequemer Sitzposition gut. Tretlager zu hoch. Man fühle sich irgendwie unwohl als würde man mit dem Bike 'stolzieren'. 

Makkes braunes Bergamont Threesome: Gute ausgewogene Geometrie, aber irgendwie nicht so gute Kinematik. 

Ashamans erstes weißes Lapierre All Mountain: Guter Vortrieb und Kinematik, Sitzwinkel gut, fand aber damals den Lenkwinkel zu flach, man musste das Bike immer ein wenig in die Kurve drücken.

Aber genau sowas suche ich heute, habe deshalb mal bei Lapierre herumgestöbert. 

Steves Glide: Tolle Geometrie, gute Vortrieb aber beschissene Kinematik, man hat öfter den Eindruck das Heck sackt weg. 

Das Simplon habe ich nur durch Zufall gesehen, bin es dann mal eher aus Langeweile Probe gefahren und war total positiv überrascht. 

Sitzwinkel perfekt, Vortrieb gut, Kinematik sehr gut, trotz preiswerten RS Dämpfer, tiefes Oberrohr (Schwerpunkt) niedriges Tretlager. Man Sitzt kompakt mittig 'in' dem Bike. Für enge sehr kurvige Trails genial da agil, bei extrem steilen oder schnellen Abfahrten im Hochgebirge aber leicht unruhig. 

Jetzt suche ich ein ähnliches Bike welches auch bei Abfahrten noch ruhiger wirkt. Eher flache Winkel niedriges Tretlager kompakte Sitzposition.
Habe das Lapierre mit der Geometrie des Simplon verglichen, das könnte genau passen. Ein ruhig ausgewogenes Trailbike wird gesucht.


----------



## Figurehead (11. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ah, auch noch wach oder Nachtschicht?
> Bei mir sagte mal jemand was von Altersseniler Bettflucht
> 
> Hmmmm, also bei 185 kannst du gut ein XC Bike in der Größe 19" fahren. 20" wird dir bei modernen Rahmen mit Sicherheit zu groß sein.
> ...



Richtig es ist das 2008-2009 mit dem konischen Steuersatz: 

http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-technik/detailansicht-testtechnik/browse/1/artikel/perfekt-perfektioniert-simplon-lexx-tra-im-megatest.html

Geometrie Tabelle gibt es hier: 
http://www.simplon.com/mountainbikes/full-suspension/lexx.html


----------



## S.F. (11. April 2012)

Hm, irgendwie hast Du mich abgehängt! Das Stumpy war dir von den Winkeln her zu steil?
das 2008er Stumpy hat jeweils 1Grad flachere Lenk und Sitzwinkel, ist aber insgesamt kürzer. Vielleicht lags daran. Winkel sind halt nicht alles!
Haben wir beide bei CS damals gesprochen oder hast du mit Hartmut gesprochen? (bin meist Samstags dort)
Brain: das ist so ne Sache und muss sehr penibel auf die Wünsche eingestellt werden. Da fehlt es oft an der Zeit das ganz genau zu erklären und einzustellen. Teste da mit meinem Epic auch immer wieder viel damit es passt. Sonst hat man manchmal ein eher "schnappendes"  Ansprechverhalten, wenn das Brain schlecht eingestellt ist.
Letztendlich entscheidet aber immer das Gefühl! Ist wie beim Schuhe kaufen. Zwei gefallen, einer passt. 
Sag mal an wie du mit den Franzosen zurechtgekommen bist. Sonst kannst Du auch gern noch einmal ein aktuelles Stumpy  testen (wenn du denn willst)   Ich helfe auch beim Einstellen!


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (11. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Jetzt suche ich ein ähnliches Bike welches auch bei Abfahrten noch ruhiger wirkt. Eher flache Winkel niedriges Tretlager kompakte Sitzposition.
> Habe das Lapierre mit der Geometrie des Simplon verglichen, das könnte genau passen. Ein ruhig ausgewogenes Trailbike wird gesucht.


 
Moin Figurehead,

ich werfe da mal das BMC Trailfox in die Runde: Sehr flacher Lenkwinkel, ich bins mal bei einem Testival in in der Schweiz gefahren, geiles Ratt!

Cheers


----------



## natureboy79 (11. April 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> nein, Waldrunde!



schau heute abend doch fussball.aber wie siehts mal tagsüber bei dir aus?


----------



## c4sper (11. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> schau heute abend doch fussball


 

das wichtigste Spiel der englischen Woche wurde doch gestern schon um 17.30 Uhr angepfiffen. Heute spielen doch nur noch die Amateure.


----------



## elmono (11. April 2012)

Und zum Glück auch endlich mal wieder gewonnen!


----------



## c4sper (11. April 2012)

Halleluja. Das sagste was. Schlimmer als Gründonnerstag geht's nimmer. 
Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir nach dem DFB-Pokal in Koblenz Anfang letzter Saison geschworen nicht mehr zu Auswärtsspielen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. April 2012)

so Kinder, bin heute auch dabei ... kleine Planänderung 
also 18:00 Uhr am Apollo ... und wie jetzt Wald oder Rhein?

@Rest ... guckt ihr mal Fußball und ärgert Euch dabei ... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Prolux (11. April 2012)

Wald, Wald, Wald, ichund Ingo nehmen das Enduro.


----------



## Makke (11. April 2012)

... ich fahre Hardtail ... mein SX braucht erst etwas Pflege vm Sonntag.
Dann bis denne ...


----------



## pauing (11. April 2012)

jo wir fahren in den wald, bis gleich!


----------



## Makke (12. April 2012)

schön wars ...


----------



## romka (12. April 2012)

Wochenende soll trocken werden. Gibts bereits Pläne für ne ordentliche Tour ?


----------



## lhampe (12. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> Wochenende soll trocken werden. Gibts bereits Pläne für ne ordentliche Tour ?


da wäre ich dabei


----------



## natureboy79 (12. April 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> da wäre ich dabei



zurück aus la palma?bestimmt voll ******** dort,die viele natur und so.


----------



## Prolux (12. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> schön wars ...



ja, schön war`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)

Samstag bin ich schon verplant!


----------



## Makke (12. April 2012)

WE bin ich raus ... Frau hat Geburtstag und Schwiegermutter ist im Anmarsch


----------



## natureboy79 (12. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich schon verplant!



biketechnisch verplant?fauna?


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> biketechnisch verplant?fauna?



Nein, sorry!


----------



## pauing (12. April 2012)

Jo gestern wars schön... Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so viele Trails noch nicht kenne 

@Prolux, Makke und Eisbäcker wegen der frühen Freitagsrunde: Leider kann ich morgen nicht so früh aus dem Büro. Bei mir wird dat morgen leider nichts.

Am WE bin ich leider auch schon verplant...

Bis nächste Woche im Wald!


----------



## natureboy79 (12. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Jo gestern wars schön... Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich so viele Trails noch nicht kenne
> 
> @Prolux, Makke und Eisbäcker wegen der frühen Freitagsrunde: Leider kann ich morgen nicht so früh aus dem Büro. Bei mir wird dat morgen leider nichts.
> 
> ...



morgen düsseldorf-runde,oder wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (12. April 2012)

Sollte morgen jemand ab ca. 18 Uhr im G-Wood fahren wollen, würde ich evtl. nach Feierabend dazustossen.

Ansonsten fahr ich RR nach Hause (vorher Beine rasieren natürlich).


----------



## pauing (12. April 2012)

jo, hatten wir eigentlich vor, falls das Wetter passt...ich bin aber raus...


----------



## natureboy79 (12. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sollte morgen jemand ab ca. 18 Uhr im G-Wood fahren wollen, würde ich evtl. nach Feierabend dazustossen.
> 
> Ansonsten fahr ich RR nach Hause (vorher Beine rasieren natürlich).



aber mit einwegrasierer bitte.soll ja auch spass machen.


----------



## natureboy79 (12. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> jo, hatten wir eigentlich vor, falls das Wetter passt...ich bin aber raus...


 
wetter dürfte passen...


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sollte morgen jemand ab ca. 18 Uhr im G-Wood fahren wollen, würde ich evtl. nach Feierabend dazustossen.
> 
> Ansonsten fahr ich RR nach Hause (vorher Beine rasieren natürlich).



Hier, ich! 
18:00??? Wo?


----------



## elmono (12. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hier, ich!
> 18:00??? Wo?



Prima, dann pack ich heute Abend mal den Rucksack. Selbe stelle wie letzte woche?


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)

Jepp! 
Norman??? Wasismitdir???? Sonstnochwer?


----------



## Makke (12. April 2012)

Wäre gerne dabei ... Schwiegermutter reist aber an, das wird eng ....

Hab gerade das eirige Hinterrad aus dem Hardtail entsorgt und ersetzt ... 300gr gespart


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)

Bring sie doch mit...


----------



## Makke (12. April 2012)

äääähm .... ne danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (12. April 2012)

Die schöne lila Gabel ist jetzt auch am Enduro...Dazu gab es noch einen schönen neuen Steuersatz...jetzt muss ich nur noch auf das neue Laufrad warten. Das ist aber schon in der Post und wird hoffentlich bald eintrudeln


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2012)




----------



## natureboy79 (13. April 2012)

morgen abend ist schlecht,aber morgen vormittag?
wo sind eigentlich die dutch mountains?


----------



## c4sper (13. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wo sind eigentlich die dutch mountains?


 
Klingt wie ein Paradoxon...


----------



## S.F. (13. April 2012)

der kahle Asten ist meines Wissens der höchste Berg Hollands. 
Ansonsten dürfte das im Dreiländereck um Aachen liegen. Sind die Ausläufer von Eifel und Ardennen. Hast du gerade Nits gehört oder was?


----------



## elmono (13. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jepp!
> Norman??? Wasismitdir???? Sonstnochwer?



Also, das Ross steht gesattelt neben meinem Schreibtisch, und ich werde dann um 18 Uhr da sein. Sollte sich was ändern, hier oder per Email Bescheid sagen.


----------



## romka (13. April 2012)

was steht denn an, hardtail oder enduro tour?


----------



## elmono (13. April 2012)

Da ich nur ein Rad hab, nenn ich das eigentlich nur Radtour. 

Für die Schubladen ists aber eher eine CC Tour. Enduro im G-Wood ist ja eher mau...


----------



## S.F. (13. April 2012)

Ich hab´s Epic dabei! 
Roman, wenn das Enduro steht, bring´s mit, dann fahren wir eine gepflegte AM Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. April 2012)

... ich will auch


----------



## romka (13. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich hab´s Epic dabei!
> Roman, wenn das Enduro steht, bring´s mit, dann fahren wir eine gepflegte AM Tour!


 
ob ich das bis 18 uhr schaffe, der schaft muss noch gekürzt werden ... 
aber ich bräuchte eh deine Magic-Fingers zum einstellen der 55er


----------



## natureboy79 (13. April 2012)

romka schrieb:


> ob ich das bis 18 uhr schaffe, der schaft muss noch gekürzt werden ...
> aber ich bräuchte eh deine Magic-Fingers zum einstellen der 55er



man nennt ihn auch stefan copperfield...wann und wo wird sich getroffen?...aber richtung ratingen habe ich eigentlich nicht son bock drauf.


----------



## Makke (13. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> man nennt ihn auch stefan copperfield...wann und wo wird sich getroffen?...aber richtung ratingen habe ich eigentlich nicht son bock drauf.



 ...hokuspokus ... und weg ist die Funktion


----------



## S.F. (13. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> man nennt ihn auch stefan copperfield...wann und wo wird sich getroffen?...aber richtung ratingen habe ich eigentlich nicht son bock drauf.



Wieso Richtung Ratingen? Wir fahren ne schöne G-Wood Variation.
18:00 Uhr - Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee



Makke schrieb:


> ...hokuspokus ... und weg ist die Funktion


Yepp! Hammer und Rohrzange reicht!


----------



## Makke (13. April 2012)

das Schlimme ist ja, das man heute schneller eine Gabel verstellen als einstellen kann ... 
und den ganze neumodische Kram spüren max 20% aller Biker ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (13. April 2012)

Zug- und Druckstufe sind neumodischer Kram?


----------



## Makke (13. April 2012)

nein [persönliche Meinung]... aber der ganze Low/Hi-Speedkram ... das braucht man nicht zwingend  ... [/persönliche Meinung]


----------



## H-P (13. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nein [persönliche Meinung]... aber der ganze Low/Hi-Speedkram ... das braucht man nicht zwingend ... [/persönliche Meinung]


 
Sehe ich auch so, bringt in meinen Augen nur was wenn man Gabel/Dämpfer immer wieder auf verschiedene Strecken einstellen muß...also eigentlich nur bei Rennen, oder Bikepark. Das andere ist dann, in wie weit man die Veränderungen überhaupt merkt.

Ansonsten macht man eh einen Kompromiss bei der Einstellung, so das es überall einigermaßen passt.


----------



## c4sper (13. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nein [persönliche Meinung]... aber der ganze Low/Hi-Speedkram ... das braucht man nicht zwingend ... [/persönliche Meinung]


Der Dämpfer ist eh für den Ar*** 
Meine Meinung ist, dass man sich auf viel einbilden kann, vor allem wenn man das Auge auf andere Komponenten geworfen hat. Dann muss es doch der x-fach einstellbare Dämpfer sein, den man ja auch auf jeden Fall braucht und auch anzuwenden und einzustellen weiß... [Ironie aus]
Das Thema hatten wir die Tage noch: alles was man heute fährt, sind wir früher (in den 90ern mit den HTs) auch schon gefahren, nur ggf. langsamer.


----------



## S.F. (13. April 2012)

C4sper! Bist du heute Abend auch mit dabei???


----------



## elmono (13. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nein [persönliche Meinung]... aber der ganze Low/Hi-Speedkram ... das braucht man nicht zwingend  ... [/persönliche Meinung]



Sehe ich anders. Hatte mich aber auch intensiv mit dem Kram auseinandergesetzt um die Funktion a) zu verstehen, und b) einstellen zu können. 

Für viele Durchschnittsfahrer, die nicht besonders schnell, steil, etc. fahren und/oder nicht besonders schwer/leicht sind, stimme ich dir aber zu.


----------



## -Wally- (13. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nein [persönliche Meinung]... aber der ganze Low/Hi-Speedkram ... das braucht man nicht zwingend  ... [/persönliche Meinung]



Zwingend sicherlich nicht, ich denke mit den Standardeinstellungen kommt man schon sehr weit, wenn man diese über einen weiten Bereich hin einstellen kann, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass eine Gabel mit hi-/lo-Speed Druckstufe, wenn man die Einstellung den hin bekommt, in steilem Geläuft etwas mehr Vertrauen vermittelt, kommt mir neuerdings jedenfalls so vor, und am Hinterbau bringts bei flotten Kurven auch etwas mehr Reserven rein, wenn die Lowspeed Geschichte richtig eingestellt ist, geht aber eben auch ohne...


----------



## natureboy79 (13. April 2012)

schaffe das nachher doch nicht...


----------



## romka (13. April 2012)

ich schaffs leider auch nicht.... :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Figurehead (13. April 2012)

Schaffen wir die Runde auch ohne Licht, mein gute BM wurde mir leider geklaut, wie ich feststellen musste. 

Wäre ansonsten auch gerne mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. April 2012)

Licht brauchts nicht. ich will gegen 20:00 wieder am Parkplatz sein. Bis 20:30 ist´s hell!


----------



## Figurehead (13. April 2012)

Ok ich bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## elmono (13. April 2012)

Ich hab zur Not meine Lampe dabei - will aber auch später noch vom PP bis nach Hause radeln.


----------



## S.F. (14. April 2012)

War doch prima gestern! Dietmar, gut nach Hause gekommen? Der Rest auch?


----------



## elmono (14. April 2012)

Alles super. Hab mich allerdings doch etwas getäuscht was die Entfernung nach Hause angeht, da ich das in der letzten Zeit eigentlich nur mit dem RR gefahren bin. Mit dem MTB sind die 13km dann doch etwas weiter, bzw. hab ich mit 35min doch etwas länger gebraucht.


----------



## c4sper (14. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> C4sper! Bist du heute Abend auch mit dabei???


Sorry, hab gestern nach dem Post Feierabend gemacht. Nächstes Mal bin ich gern am Start. Mittwoch wäre zB. ein guter Tag (bei entsprechendem Wetter). Morgen bin ich schon unterwegs.

Allen ein angenehmes und erholsames WE!


----------



## Figurehead (14. April 2012)

Bin gut und gerade noch so zeitug nach Hause gekommen, wird ja doch noch relativ schnell dunkel.

Bei mir waren es 39 km, drei Stunden Fahrzeit, 2140 Kalorien und 414 Höhenmeter. Zusammengerechnet ergab das eine tolle Tour und einen höllischen Muskelkater.  

Die Variante nach dem Palettenweg hat mir gut gefallen, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hoffe, dass ich euch nicht all zu sehr aufgehalten habe.


----------



## Makke (14. April 2012)

es sit zwar länger hell, aber immer früh genug dunkel ... Licht braucht man noch immer.


----------



## S.F. (14. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Bin gut und gerade noch so zeitug nach Hause gekommen, wird ja doch noch relativ schnell dunkel.
> 
> Bei mir waren es 39 km, drei Stunden Fahrzeit, 2140 Kalorien und 414 Höhenmeter. Zusammengerechnet ergab das eine tolle Tour und einen höllischen Muskelkater.
> 
> Die Variante nach dem Palettenweg hat mir gut gefallen, die kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hoffe, dass ich euch nicht all zu sehr aufgehalten habe.



Das sind doch gute Werte! 
Bist gern bei weiteren Touren gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (16. April 2012)

Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag wird bei mir schwierig, an einem kollektiven Event teilzunehmen. Was ist mit Freitag?


----------



## Makke (16. April 2012)

hab das kommende WE frei  ... da geht was ...
Freitag muss ich schaun, da kommt Jona von der Klassenfahrt zurück ...


----------



## Hiob86 (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mich hier mal melden. Bin neu in der MTB Szene und wohne auch noch nicht so lange in Düsseldorf. Würde vielleicht mal die ein oder andere Tour mit euch fahren, aber dazu muss ich selbst erst mal wieder in Form kommen. 
wo fahrt ihr hier in DDorf so? Gibt ja nicht all zu viele schöne Waldstrecken. 

Liebe Grüße
Flo


----------



## S.F. (16. April 2012)

Hiob86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wollte mich hier mal melden. Bin neu in der MTB Szene und wohne auch noch nicht so lange in Düsseldorf. Würde vielleicht mal die ein oder andere Tour mit euch fahren, aber dazu muss ich selbst erst mal wieder in Form kommen.
> wo fahrt ihr hier in DDorf so? Gibt ja nicht all zu viele schöne Waldstrecken.
> ...



Willkommen in Düsseldorf! 
Unterschätze die umliegenden Waldgebieten nicht!
Fitness... da kannst Du dich gleich mit Figurehead zusammentun, der arbeitet auch noch daran! 
Kein Problem! Wir machen auch langsam.
Schau halt einfach, welches Arbeitsmaterial hier angesagt wird. Wir sind auch schon mal Enduro-lastig unterwegs.


----------



## Hiob86 (16. April 2012)

Fahre bis jetzt meist Richtung Mettman raus und dann durch den Grafenberger Wald wieder zurück. 
Hab dieses Jahr erst knapp 100km geschafft, aber bin auch eher der Schön-Wetter-Fahrer


----------



## S.F. (16. April 2012)

100km ist besser als reines Couch - surfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (16. April 2012)

Stefan, Freitag müsste ich hinkriegen. Können auch gerne schon 17:30 Uhr anpeilen, dann wäre ich nämlich schon gegen 8 zu Hause. 

Oder wir fahren wieder einen Schlenker Richtung Angertal und ich steige irgendwo aus.


----------



## Makke (16. April 2012)

... ich will da mit ... Angertal ist eigentlich immer nett ... werd das klären.


----------



## Figurehead (16. April 2012)

Also ich hätte am Dienstag Zeit für eine gepflegte Runde, würde also Morgen ganz gerne fahren.


----------



## Hiob86 (16. April 2012)

Wo wollt ihr fahren? Morgen hätte ich auch Zeit...


----------



## romka (16. April 2012)

mit welchem gerät wollt ihr freitag düsen?


----------



## Makke (16. April 2012)

... bin Morgen ab 11:00 Uhr im GraWa unterwegs ... allerdings ist mein Mitfahrer von der schnellllllen² Sorte ...


----------



## Hiob86 (16. April 2012)

Da muss ich noch arbeiten. wollten so 16:00 los und muss um 18:00 wieder da sein, denn um 20:00 hab ich ein Volleyball spiel...


----------



## natureboy79 (16. April 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Martell_Hotel_Paradiso_del_Cevedale.JPG&filetimestamp=20110116201252 
hotel paradiso,von weitem sieht es wirklich paradisisch aus.


----------



## S.F. (16. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Martell_Hotel_Paradiso_del_Cevedale.JPG&filetimestamp=20110116201252
> hotel paradiso,von weitem sieht es wirklich paradisisch aus.



Tja, schöne Erinnerung! Von weitem schön anzusehen... aber wenn man davor steht... 

@Makke, Jan: Passt! Angertal geht klar!


----------



## tdn8 (17. April 2012)

Angertal steht auch schon ein Weilchen auf meiner Erkundungsliste. Wenn ihr euch mal einen _Lakritzschnecken_-Ausflug _(wer Samstag Abend aufgepaßt hat, weiß, wovon ich rede...  )_ dorthin vorstellen könnt, bin ich gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. April 2012)

Joaaa, Lakritzschnecken sind immer willkommen Anke!!!


----------



## tdn8 (17. April 2012)

Na, manchmal müssen die Cola-Kracher es auch ganz ohne die Lakritzschnecken krachen lassen...


----------



## Crewso (17. April 2012)

Wo trefft ihr euch dann am Freitag? Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, würde ich mich auch anschließen


----------



## Makke (17. April 2012)

@Anke ... das bekommen wir schon hin ...


----------



## Asha'man (18. April 2012)

Bin heute, wenn es nicht regnet, irgendwann im Laufe des Tages an den 7 Hügeln. Die Jungs haben da ganz gut aufgerüstet und die kleine Line und ein paar andere Sachen machen richtig Spass. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel. Notfalls alleine, sind ja nicht so viele hier, denen das liegt.


----------



## outdooralex (18. April 2012)

Hi, wollte mich auch mal vorstellen...
Bin noch relativ neu hier in Düsseldorf, relativ fit und nun mit einem schönen Fully am Start und heiß es auszufahren 

Wie schaut's dieses Wochenende aus?

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Hiob86 (18. April 2012)

An den MTB Fahrer den ich heute Morgen in Erkrath getroffen habe (Gelbe Jacke) hab wohl noch geschlafen, Guten morgen


----------



## Exxun (18. April 2012)

Hat jmd ne Empfehlung bei welchem Händler ich mein Steuersatz einpressen lassen kann? Radsport Michalsky ist gestern gescheitert weil das sündhaft teure Werkzeug nicht so recht auf den die Lagerschale passte. Sollte nach Möglichkeit dann auch schnell gemacht werden können. Jemand ein Geheimtipp  Sonst muss die Hammermethode herhalten


----------



## romka (18. April 2012)

bau dir selbst ein werkzeug, mit ner gewindestange, 2 karosseriescheiben und 2 muttern!  hab ich auch gemacht. funzt wunderbar und funktioniert nach dem selben prinzip wie die "teuren" wundereinpresswerkzeuge.

hatte mich vor paar wochen ca. 4 euro gekostet das "werkzeug" 

hier auch noch nen link dazu den ich gefunden habe.
http://www.mtb-biking.de/steuer.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exxun (18. April 2012)

Nur wo Krieg ich grosse unterlegscheiben her bei obi gibts keine


----------



## othu (18. April 2012)

Nimmst du halt irgendein Montageblech mit großen Löchern oder ein Blech mit kleinen Löchern und einen Bohrer oder ein Blech ohne Löcher und den gleichen Bohrer (im Baumarkt bei den Winkeln), ist doch wurscht ob das rund ist...

Ich persönlich mache es bei nackten Rahmen nur noch mit 2 Holzklötzen und einem Schraubstock. Hängt der restliche Gerumpel noch am Rahmen dran, ist die Selfmade-Gewindestange aber die bessere Lösung.
Ansonsten hat magno bike, Friedrichstraße 123, auch noch eine ganz fähige Werkstatt (was in D´dorf echt selten ist...), ob die das mal so eben nebenbei machen können/wollen kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Oder der bikebaur in Ratingen, aber der hat halt Nicolai-Preise und macht das wohl nicht sofort (dafür haben und können die fast alles).


----------



## elmono (18. April 2012)

Cicli in Lintorf kannst du auch noch probieren.


----------



## natureboy79 (18. April 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mich auch mal vorstellen...
> Bin noch relativ neu hier in Düsseldorf, relativ fit und nun mit einem schönen Fully am Start und heiß es auszufahren
> 
> Wie schaut's dieses Wochenende aus?
> ...



willkommen in düsseldorf!bis bald im wald!


----------



## outdooralex (18. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> willkommen in düsseldorf!bis bald im wald!



Hey, danke 
Startest du was am Wochenende?


----------



## natureboy79 (18. April 2012)

mal schauen,auch wettermässig.vielleicht glüder oder altenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (18. April 2012)

Moin, 

ist ja ordentlich was los hier. 

@outdooralex: Willkommen in Ddorf!

Will einer nächste Woche am Dienstag fahren? 

Diese Woche und am WE muss ich leider passen. Ich hab mir schön in die Hand gesäbelt und kann ein paar Tage nicht radeln. Bis Dienstag sollte das wieder heile sein...


----------



## Makke (18. April 2012)

wegen Dienstag muss ich mal sehen ... denke aber schon, das ich dabei bin.

Wochenende würd ich schon gerne was machen ... das Wetter wird uns schon ein Zeitfenster lassen.


----------



## natureboy79 (19. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist ja ordentlich was los hier.
> 
> ...



wie wärs mittwoch?dienstag kann ich längere zeit nicht.


----------



## pauing (19. April 2012)

@natureboy: Jo, Mittwoch würde auch gehen...
@Makke: Könntest du nächste Woche auch am Mittwoch?


----------



## Asha'man (19. April 2012)

Ich denke ich bin nächste Woche auch mal wieder dabei. Kann aber sein, dass ich mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs sein muss. Mal gucken, ob ich die Nabe vom AM bis dahin wieder hin bekommen habe.


----------



## natureboy79 (19. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wegen Dienstag muss ich mal sehen ... denke aber schon, das ich dabei bin.
> 
> Wochenende würd ich schon gerne was machen ... das Wetter wird uns schon ein Zeitfenster lassen.



wird aber wohl leider ein sehr kleines zeitfenster sein.


----------



## othu (19. April 2012)

Moin,
hat zufällig einer eine Idee, wo ich HEUTE einen Sram X.0 Umwerfer 2-fach, Top Swing Top, Pull, 31,8 & 34,9 im Raum Düsseldorf bekomme?
Alternativ ein Shimano Pendant das 22-36 schalten kann (der 2012er XT Umwerfer den ich gestern gekauft habe, kann es nämlich nicht: min 24er Kettenblatt, ich würde sogar eher sagen min 26... steht natürlich nicht mal in der beiliegenden Anleitung ), es soll aber einen SLX Umwerfer geben der es kann...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

gibt es auch ... ich sollte auch noch einen (SLX und oder XT)  hier haben ... müsste mal fix in die Garage um das zu prüfen ... (da liegen noch 7 Umwerfer rum )


----------



## othu (19. April 2012)

Hi Makke, du hast Post!
Otto


----------



## Eisbäcker (19. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat zufällig einer eine Idee, wo ich HEUTE einen Sram X.0 Umwerfer 2-fach, Top Swing Top, Pull, 31,8 & 34,9 im Raum Düsseldorf bekomme?
> Alternativ ein Shimano Pendant das 22-36 schalten kann (der 2012er XT Umwerfer den ich gestern gekauft habe, kann es nämlich nicht: min 24er Kettenblatt, ich würde sogar eher sagen min 26... steht natürlich nicht mal in der beiliegenden Anleitung ), es soll aber einen SLX Umwerfer geben der es kann...
> 
> ...



falls du bei Makkes Resterampe nicht fündig wirst...

Ich hätt hier noch einen neuen 3x10 TopSwing XT FD - M770-10 rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

SLX FD-M665 ... hab ich hier!


----------



## Figurehead (19. April 2012)

Das Wetter soll am Freitag gar nicht mal so schlecht werden. Wäre also gerne bei der Angertalrunde dabei. Wo und wann soll es denn los gehen?


----------



## S.F. (19. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll am Freitag gar nicht mal so schlecht werden. Wäre also gerne bei der Angertalrunde dabei. Wo und wann soll es denn los gehen?



18:00Uhr, selbe Stelle!


----------



## Figurehead (19. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 18:00Uhr, selbe Stelle!


#
Also wieder um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Fahnenburgstraße! 

Bin jetzt in drei Wochen von 99,2 kg  auf 97,6 kg runter


----------



## elmono (19. April 2012)

Genau da. 

Solche Schwankungen habe ich teilweise binnen Tagesfrist.


----------



## outdooralex (19. April 2012)

Würde Freitag auch gerne mitkommen... 

wo trefft ihr euch genau? Hab einen Parkplatz an der Fahneburgstraße am Mörsenbroicherweg gefunden... hier?
http://g.co/maps/ymszy


----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

welche Räder werden morgen gefahren?


----------



## Figurehead (19. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Genau da.
> 
> Solche Schwankungen habe ich teilweise binnen Tagesfrist.



Na, ich wiege mich immer Morgens mit nüchternen Magen, so dass die Werte also Stimmen sollten.


----------



## Figurehead (19. April 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Würde Freitag auch gerne mitkommen...
> 
> wo trefft ihr euch genau? Hab einen Parkplatz an der Fahneburgstraße am Mörsenbroicherweg gefunden... hier?
> http://g.co/maps/ymszy



Ja genau der ist richtig!
Aus welchen Stadtteil kommst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (19. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> welche Räder werden morgen gefahren?



ich bin gerade ne Runde auf meinem Fritzz durch die Gegend gejibt, und mußte festellen das es einfach nicht schnell fahren will.
Deshalb pledier ich für möglichst schlecht rollende Räder = Enduro


----------



## S.F. (19. April 2012)

Enduro! Es könnte Weibsvolk anwesend sein! Ankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????????

Rigo dann muss entweder ein neues Rad, oder neue Beine her!!!


----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

dann werd ich für morgen Den Racing Ralph 2,1" auf`s SX ziehen ... sieht zwar doof aus, geht aber vorwärts 

Licht nicht vergessen, es wird zeitiger dunkel als man denkt ....!


----------



## elmono (19. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> welche Räder werden morgen gefahren?



Na mein Rennrad werd ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Crewso (19. April 2012)

Welche Tourdauer habt ihr für morgen anvisiert?
Bzgl. 18 Uhr - Ich würde es wohl eher zu 18:15 schaffen. Passt das noch?


----------



## outdooralex (19. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Ja genau der ist richtig!
> Aus welchen Stadtteil kommst du?



Also ich komme vom Medienhafen angebike't, falls jemand mitfahren will oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit hat... 

bis 18:00 Uhr dann! Licht mach ich dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

17:40 Uhr am Apollo?


----------



## outdooralex (19. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 17:40 Uhr am Apollo?



du meinst den Apolloplatz an der Rheinkniebrücke?
http://g.co/maps/dmtqd

40 erscheint mir knapp... sagen wir 17:35, ok?
Lässt du mal anklingeln... 0172 - 232 89 10


----------



## Makke (19. April 2012)

o.k. ....


----------



## tdn8 (20. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Enduro! Es könnte Weibsvolk anwesend sein!


Nicht das ich wüßte!   Wünsch euch viel Spaß, und immer schön austoben, wo ich nicht dabei bin.


----------



## S.F. (20. April 2012)

Habe kein Licht dabei! Ich will zwischen 20:00 und 20:20 wieder am Parkplatz sein! (so zumindest der Plan)

Wiiiiiieeee Anke???? Wolltest Du nicht mit ins Angertal???? Nagut , dann kann ich die Strecke ja auch anders legen!


----------



## tdn8 (20. April 2012)

Ja, sehr gerne sogar. Jedoch nicht heute.


----------



## othu (20. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> SLX FD-M665 ... hab ich hier!



Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe, ist montiert und schaltet 
Otto


----------



## Crewso (20. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Habe kein Licht dabei! Ich will zwischen 20:00 und 20:20 wieder am Parkplatz sein! (so zumindest der Plan)



Das hört sich gut an. Mag mir wer seine Handynummer via PN schicken falls sich an den 18:15 bei mir was ändern sollte?
Danke!


----------



## S.F. (20. April 2012)

Du hast PN!


----------



## Makke (20. April 2012)

@Stefan, ich pack dir ne Lampe ein! 
Überlege noch ob SX oder Bergamont ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (20. April 2012)

Bergamont!


----------



## elmono (20. April 2012)

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen. Hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## Crewso (20. April 2012)

So, frisch geduscht und kaputt wie Sau 
Aber war echt gut. Hoffe ich habe eure Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit nicht zu sehr gedrückt.

Und nochmal speziellen Dank an Stefan fürs abholen


----------



## S.F. (20. April 2012)

Jup! War prima! Die Angertour organisieren wir beim nächsten Mal aber anders, um den Trailanteil höher zu halten!
Und immer schön am Ball bleiben!

Danny???? Was is mit dir? Bist du demnächst wieder dabei?


----------



## Makke (21. April 2012)

... mein Güte hat mir das Bier in der Wanne geschmeckt .... 
War ne feine Runde ... bis die Tage.


----------



## -Wally- (21. April 2012)

Scheint bei Euch ja gestern ne dufte Runde gewesen zu sein, Makke die Gegenden da bei Dir musste mir auch nochmal zeigen.
Ich bin gestern Mittag erstmal zu einer ausgedehnten Heimatrunde aufgebrochen...hab erstmal ein paar neue Ecken in den Nachbartälern erkundet und bin dann über die Haasenmühle in Richtung Glüder rauf, kurz bevor es dann zum Pilz-DH rauf geht ist mir dann der vordere Schaltzug verreckt und ich war fortan dann gemütlich auf dem 22er Blatt unterwegs...nervt aber irgendwann, weil man kaum vorwärts kommt...tja, dumm gelaufen, wurden dennoch aber etliche Höhenmeter gestern, doof nur, wenn man auf dem Heimweg, auf Radwegen von Hollandradfahrern abgezogen wird...
Cool auch, dass es gestern wohl überall geschüttet und gewittert hat nur ich bin die ganze Zeit im Sonnenschein gefahren.


----------



## S.F. (21. April 2012)

Gewitter? Wo? Bei uns hat´s nur mal kurz genieselt!


----------



## Makke (22. April 2012)

wie weit wir wohl kommen würden?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8115371"]Schauder Terasse 2008 Gardasee Biking on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## romka (22. April 2012)

hey leute, mein bike steht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

danke nochmal für eure tipps, bzgl Übersetzung etc. und natürlich ganze dickes danke an stefan, der es immer kaum abwarten konnte meine mails mit tausen fragen zu beantworten 

p.s.: es müssen noch die hydr. leitungen gekürzt werden und eine teleskopsattelstütze kommt auch noch, da die reverb, die ich bestellt habe, defekt ist.... 

hier ein bild vom einfahren heute auf der vollrather höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdooralex (22. April 2012)

Heeey, war saucool für meinen ersten Ride in Düsseldorf. Danke auch für die Pannenhilfe von Stefan! 

Wann geht's weiter? Feierabendrunde Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?

Komme langsam auf den Geschmack


----------



## Airhaenz (22. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wie weit wir wohl kommen würden?



Diesen Herbst wieder


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2012)

Da müssen wir noch ne Umsetz-Übungsstunde bei Oli und Jochen nehmen!

Roman: schick isses geworden!

Alex: wird  schon, und hier bekannt gegeben! Mal sehen, wie´s Wetter wird!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Da müssen wir noch ne Umsetz-Übungsstunde bei Oli und Jochen nehmen!
> 
> Roman: schick isses geworden!
> 
> Alex: wird  schon, und hier bekannt gegeben! Mal sehen, wie´s Wetter wird!



wie wäre es mittwoch feierabendrunde?bis dahin sind die wege auch wieder
abgetrocknet.
bei den terassen würde ich wohl so ca.100 mal absteigen müssen.


----------



## romka (23. April 2012)

mal ne andere frage, hat hier jemand noch eine Bionicon c-guide v2 KeFü in schwarz rumliegen/abzugeben? Oder was ähnliches für nen Übergang bis die C.Guide wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Asha'man (24. April 2012)

Ich wäre morgen eigentlich gerne dabei. Wetter egal. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich das Zesty bis dahin fit bekomme. Ist alles fertig, aber ich bekomm die UST Reifen nicht aufgepumpt (standen zu lange rum, denke ich) und da ich schon Milch drin habe möchte ich keinen Schlauch einziehen. Der arme Makke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. April 2012)

Ich würde mich eher wieder für Freitag zu einer Feierabendrunde hinreißen lassen. Vorher werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen.

Sonst noch jemand für Freitag dabei?


----------



## -Wally- (24. April 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wie weit wir wohl kommen würden?
> 
> Schauder Terasse 2008 Gardasee Biking on Vimeo



Da geht echt ein Trail runter?? Also letzten Herbst stand ich noch oben an der Schauderterasse (nagut, es gibt ja zwei dort) und für mich sah das so aus als käme man da nur mittels Klettergurt und Abseiltechnik runter, birgt auf jeden Fall mal ordentlich Absturzpotential, ich glaub der Film wird dem Gelände nicht wirklich gerecht...naja, so wie es aussieht bin ich  kommenden Herbst auch wieder da, dann schaue ich mir das mal an.
Bis dahin wird dann noch sauberes Hinterradversetzen in Glüder und Altenberg trainiert.


----------



## Makke (24. April 2012)

Ich bin Radltechnisch die Woche raus ... kein Zeitfenster verfügbar.

Da wir auf der Freitagstour ja das Thema Lampe hatten, hier mal der Link zu dem deutschen Shop: magicshinelights.de


----------



## H-P (24. April 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Da geht echt ein Trail runter?? Also letzten Herbst stand ich noch oben an der Schauderterasse (nagut, es gibt ja zwei dort) und für mich sah das so aus als käme man da nur mittels Klettergurt und Abseiltechnik runter, birgt auf jeden Fall mal ordentlich Absturzpotential, ich glaub der Film wird dem Gelände nicht wirklich gerecht...naja, so wie es aussieht bin ich kommenden Herbst auch wieder da, dann schaue ich mir das mal an.
> Bis dahin wird dann noch sauberes Hinterradversetzen in Glüder und Altenberg trainiert.


 
Wir sind da mal vor ein paar Jahren mit Hund runter...also ohne Bike...ist schon ganz schön heftig, aber spätestens in dem kleinen Tunnel muß man absteigen.
Das war früher, für die Leute aus dem Ort oben, der Weg zur Arbeit nach Campione. *RESPEKT*


----------



## Airhaenz (24. April 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Da geht echt ein Trail runter?? Also letzten Herbst stand ich noch oben an der Schauderterasse (nagut, es gibt ja zwei dort) und für mich sah das so aus als käme man da nur mittels Klettergurt und Abseiltechnik runter, birgt auf jeden Fall mal ordentlich Absturzpotential, ich glaub der Film wird dem Gelände nicht wirklich gerecht...naja, so wie es aussieht bin ich  kommenden Herbst auch wieder da, dann schaue ich mir das mal an.
> Bis dahin wird dann noch sauberes Hinterradversetzen in Glüder und Altenberg trainiert.



zumindest der Beginn des Trails von der Terasse ist Save.. Da gibt es in der Eifel wildere Sachen.


----------



## Crewso (24. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand für Freitag dabei?



Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mich Freitag als Bremse zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## natureboy79 (24. April 2012)

http://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2527387/

frage mich wer schneller und stärker wäre.mein pitch oder der schmusebär?


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2012)

Das mit dem Pitch musst Du erst mal unter Beweis stellen Norman!!!


----------



## Makke (24. April 2012)

der Vergleich hinkt, der Bär ist ja ein AllTatzen angetriebenes Wesen, das Pitsch ist nur mit einem MS* ausgerüstet, welche unkoordiniert versucht Kraft auf ein Hinterrad zu bekommen ....  
*MS = Menschenstärke

Hinzu kommt, das es bis heute keinen Beweis für die Existenz des Pitches bei Dir gibt!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (24. April 2012)

wetter war und ist ja nicht so toll.meint ihr,das pitch setze ich dem regen aus? aber es ist da,und das haibike schon wech,an einen jungen bikeanfänger aus siegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. April 2012)

Was hindert dich an einen Einsatz im Regen?
Ich tret gleich auch mein Rennrad im Mistwetter nach Hause. Wir sind doch alle nicht aus Zucker.


----------



## Makke (24. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ...das pitch setze ich dem regen aus? aber es ist da  ....



wenn Du es schon schreibst ... dann tu es auch ...


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

Tja, heute wird wohl nix, eh? 

Na gut... wie sieht's denn mit dem 1. Mai aus? Könnte man doch schön in einen Bikepark fahren... z.B. zum http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


----------



## Frog (25. April 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Tja, heute wird wohl nix, eh?
> 
> Na gut... wie sieht's denn mit dem 1. Mai aus? Könnte man doch schön in einen Bikepark fahren... z.B. zum http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/



..mit welchem Bike willst Du denn darunter fahren? Ausleihen?


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> ..mit welchem Bike willst Du denn darunter fahren? Ausleihen?



na würde schon mit meinem Canyon Nerve hin. Wir sind doch frisch


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2012)

Öhhh, kommt auf´s Wetter an und wie ich hier aus dem Büro komme!
Schau mal so gegen 15:00 nochmal hier rein. Dann weiss ich mehr!

Bikepark... aber nicht mit deinem Canyon!? Das machst Du da kaputt!!!!  Da ist die SID mal ganz schnell überfordert. Wenn dann nur mit Leihrad.
Ohne Fullface und Protektoren geht da auch nix. 
K.A. was am 1.05 geplant ist. Viele müssen da sicher noch den Tanz in den Mai verkraften... 
Für Dich wären da für den Anfang eher die Filthy Trails in Belgien was!

17-18. ist in Winterberg das Endurorennen. Da sind wir dann ohnehin vor Ort.


----------



## Frog (25. April 2012)

Bikepark... aber nicht mit deinem Canyon!? Das machst Du da kaputt!!!!  Da ist die SID mal ganz schnell überfordert. Wenn dann nur mit Leihrad.

Für Dich wären da für den Anfang eher die Filthy Trails in Belgien was!



Danke S.! Ich wollte Ihm nicht den Mut / Spass verderben.


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2012)

Wäre doch schade um das schöne Bike!!!


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wäre doch schade um das schöne Bike!!!



ach naja, ich seh das halt (noch) anders... 

Bin mit meinem Hardtail auch schon wilde Sachen gefahren und wenn es das nicht aushält, dann hat es seinen Namen nicht verdient. Runter komm ich immer und hab jetzt auch (noch) nicht vor, wilde Sprünge und Loopings zu machen... *******, es ist schließlich ein verdammtes Mountainbike und nicht aus Pappe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. April 2012)

Ahsodeska!


----------



## Makke (25. April 2012)

... es hat denn och einen Grund, warum Bikes eine spezielle Bikeparkfreigabe bekommen ... und wo Übermut und Überschätzung im Bikepark hinführen, wissen wir hier alle!


----------



## elmono (25. April 2012)

Das hat aber nur extrem nachgelagert mit dem Rad zu tun.

Ich war schon mit Leuten im Bikepark, die jedem hier mit Hardtail + 100mm Gabel + eine HR-Bremse gnadenlos davonfahren.

Und wer sich mal mit so einem CC/AM Fully versuchen möchte, wird das mit Sicherheit nicht beim ersten Besuch kaputtkriegen, und erst Recht nicht in Winterberg.


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Das hat aber nur extrem nachgelagert mit dem Rad zu tun.



Danke, wollte auch schon in dem Sinne antworten... aber würde die Diskussion lieber wieder auf den nächsten Bike-Ausflug lenken


----------



## Makke (25. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich war schon mit Leuten im Bikepark, die jedem hier mit Hardtail + 100mm Gabel + eine HR-Bremse gnadenlos davonfahren.



... dem stimme ich durchaus zu ... wenn man den Hintergrund dieser Personen kennt. mehr sag ich jetzt nicht mehr dazu ...


----------



## H-P (25. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Das hat aber nur extrem nachgelagert mit dem Rad zu tun.
> 
> Ich war schon mit Leuten im Bikepark, die jedem hier mit Hardtail + 100mm Gabel *+ eine HR-Bremse* gnadenlos davonfahren.
> 
> Und wer sich mal mit so einem CC/AM Fully versuchen möchte, wird das mit Sicherheit nicht beim ersten Besuch kaputtkriegen, und erst Recht nicht in Winterberg.


 
Waaaas nur eine HR-Bremse...ACHTUNG: LEBENSGEFAHR!!!  ...und ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit wie ich eine zweite montiert bekomme.

Geht natürlich alles, aber meine Mutter hat auch immer gesagt...Übermut tut selten gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. April 2012)

Alex, das Wetter soll nicht sooo töfte werde. Um 19:00 trifft sich aber auch eine Truppe vom DAV am Parkplatz. Die fahren dann aber mit Licht.


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Alex, das Wetter soll nicht sooo töfte werde. Um 19:00 trifft sich aber auch eine Truppe vom DAV am Parkplatz. Die fahren dann aber mit Licht.



ach, Wetter ist überbewertet 

DAV? Deutscher Alpenverein fällt mir da nur ein?
kann ich da einfach reinschneien?

hmmm... hab bis jetzt nur eine Ixon IQ am Start - warte noch auf meinen Chinakracher... aber ich probier mal mein Glück... für's hinterherfahren reicht's vielleicht


----------



## unknownbeats (25. April 2012)

klar einfach um 19uhr vorbei kommen. wir treffen uns an dem parkplatz

Fahneburgstraße auf Höhe der Ernst-Poensgen-Allee
gr micha


http://www.alpenverein-duesseldorf.de/index.php/mountainbikegruppe.html


----------



## outdooralex (25. April 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> klar einfach um 19uhr vorbei kommen. wir treffen uns an dem parkplatz



supi, freu mich 
bis später
Alex


----------



## natureboy79 (25. April 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> supi, freu mich
> bis später
> Alex



und wieder einer weniger...


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2012)

Brrr... ich bin bei dem Wetter raus!
@Norman: *fingerheb* nanana!!!
@Alex: du kommst aber wieder!


----------



## natureboy79 (25. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Brrr... ich bin bei dem Wetter raus!
> @Norman: *fingerheb* nanana!!!
> @Alex: du kommst aber wieder!



mein ich doch,klar kommt er wieder.


----------



## Figurehead (25. April 2012)

Ich würde doch gerne mal den Donnerstag der Runde hier zum Fraß vorwerfen.  Laut den meisten Wetterprognosen, soll Morgen sogar die Sonne durchkommen. 

Habe jetzt auch wieder Licht am Start.


----------



## pauing (25. April 2012)

Sorry, ich konnte heute leider auch nicht, Morgen bin ich was länger eingespannt und am Freitag geht es nach Feierabend in die alte Heimat zum Kegeln...

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal den Enduroumbau testen, wenn das Wetter passt. Also wenn einer am Sonntag was plant, dann bitte Bescheid sagen...


----------



## elmono (26. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher wieder für Freitag zu einer Feierabendrunde hinreißen lassen. Vorher werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen.
> 
> Sonst noch jemand für Freitag dabei?



Da heute ja seit kurzem doch schon wieder der Tag vorm Wochenende ist, erneut die Frage: Wäre jemand am morgigen Freitag wieder um 18:00 Uhr dabei?

Treffpunkt wie gehabt, Strecke egal. Also auch gerne "nur" Aaper Wald und Umgebung.

Müsste es bis heute Abend wissen, um mein Rad morgen früh mit ins Büro zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. April 2012)

... ich bin raus ... da nicht da!


----------



## outdooralex (26. April 2012)

Hey, wer gestern Angst vorm Regen hatte, hat gut daran getan zu Hause zu bleiben.

Dem Wetter zum Trotz haben sich aber 6 Tüchtige beim DAV-Treff eingefunden. Bin mit meinem Namensvetter Alex in der schnelleren Gruppe gefahren - war eine super-duper Schlammschlacht und hat echt Spaß gemacht! Danach waren wir natürlich ganz schön im Arsch und sahen aus wie Schlamm-Monster 

Bin gleich mal beim DAV eingetreten und freu mich, dass ich jetzt schon mal einen regelmäßigen festen Bike-Termin habe


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> und wieder einer weniger...


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. April 2012)

morgen bin ich leider auch raus. 

Ich fahr zum "Drink and Ride" in den Odenwald, wo es am WE angeblich 28 Gräder geben soll


----------



## Crewso (26. April 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Da heute ja seit kurzem doch schon wieder der Tag vorm Wochenende ist, erneut die Frage: Wäre jemand am morgigen Freitag wieder um 18:00 Uhr dabei?



Wetter sieht ja recht gut aus. Wäre dabei!


----------



## Makke (26. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> und wieder einer weniger...


... er hat es geahnt


----------



## natureboy79 (26. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Sorry, ich konnte heute leider auch nicht, Morgen bin ich was länger eingespannt und am Freitag geht es nach Feierabend in die alte Heimat zum Kegeln...
> 
> Ich wollte am Sonntag mal den Enduroumbau testen, wenn das Wetter passt. Also wenn einer am Sonntag was plant, dann bitte Bescheid sagen...



sonntag klingt gut,vielleicht dann auch was früher richtung glüder...


----------



## othu (26. April 2012)

Hat jemand Montag Brückentag und möchte Morgens/Vormittags fahren?


----------



## S.F. (26. April 2012)

Leider nein!

Äh, was ist schlecht an einer DAV Mitgliedschaft Makke??? Wir sind doch auch Mitglied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. April 2012)

gegen den DAV spricht garnichts ... es war eher das Abwandern zu Team D gemeint ... 
Wir könnten natürlich ein Team D+ gründen ...  quasi als Erweiterung ...


----------



## S.F. (26. April 2012)

Ach du bist doof!!!  
Du wolltest mich nur provozieren und ich Depp fall auch noch drauf rein...


----------



## Makke (26. April 2012)

Um etwas richtig zu stellen: ich habe nichts gegen die Jungs von Team D ... sie pflegen nur eine andere Sparte des MTB-Sports. Ich Stichel halt nur gerne ein wenig ...


----------



## othu (26. April 2012)

immerhin versorgst du sie trotzdem mit Ersatzteilen


----------



## S.F. (26. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> immerhin versorgst du sie trotzdem mit Ersatzteilen


----------



## outdooralex (27. April 2012)

Hey, hatte mit euch sehr viel Spaß und würde das gerne noch öfter's wiederholen. 

Was ich beim DAV cool finde, ist halt dass es einen festen Termin gibt, bei dem auch immer Leute kommen - sogar wenn das MTB(!) dabei schmutzig wird 

Dieses Wochenende bike ich bei Köln, aber ansonsten freue ich mich immer über Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. April 2012)

Ja wie, wer hat denn Angst dass ein MTB schmutzig wird? 

Meins steht gerade so neben mir im Büro (Foto hatte ich wegen was anderem gemacht):






Und ja, die "Pedale" fahre ich heute.


----------



## natureboy79 (27. April 2012)

steht der treff heute noch?18.00 uhr?ich weiss noch nicht ob ich komme,
wenn dann spontan.


----------



## Figurehead (27. April 2012)

Zu 90% wäre ich heute dabei, wenn heute jemand fährt!?


----------



## Crewso (27. April 2012)

Also ich hab mein Bike im Auto und müsste es easy bis 18 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## elmono (27. April 2012)

Werde da sein. S.F. wohl auch?!


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2012)

Ja, 18:00 selbe Stelle! Habe heute allerdings das Epic dabei! 
(Wohl gewählt, wenn ich Jan´s Pedale sehe!!!)
Aber dann fahren Jan und ich die Berge zweimal, wo notwendig.  

Alex??? Nimmst Du auch teil?


----------



## Prolux (27. April 2012)

bin wieder online


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> bin wieder online



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa.. er lebt noch... lebt noch... lebt noch!!!!

Morgen Speichen richten geht klar!


----------



## Figurehead (27. April 2012)

also ich bin heute dabei, packe jetzt meine Sachen!


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2012)

Super war´s!  
Und die Fitness kommt auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. April 2012)

Hatte auch Spaß


----------



## Crewso (27. April 2012)

Oh ja, es hat Spaß gemacht. Speziell wo ich jetzt weiß das ich immernoch einen Purzelbaum machen kann  Hab zwar in meiner Wohnung nen halben Sandkasten aufgeschüttet als ich die Schuhe ausgezogen hab, aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Figurehead (28. April 2012)

War wirklich eine schöne flowige Runde, auch die kurzen Fahrtechnik Übungen habe die Sachen schön aufgelockert. Die Kraft kommt so langsam wieder, was bleibt ist der Muskelkater am Tag danach. 

Hier mal das Video von dem ich gestern sprach: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkvWp5ypjg0&feature=fvwrel"]HOW TO MOUNTAIN BIKE: World's Best Downhill Mountain Bike Lesson      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pauing (28. April 2012)

Wetter ist schön Ich würde morgen ein ründchen Enduro fahren...will noch wer?


----------



## natureboy79 (28. April 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Wetter ist schön Ich würde morgen ein ründchen Enduro fahren...will noch wer?



ich wäre dabei,glüder oder düsseldorf?
10.30?


----------



## Figurehead (28. April 2012)

Eigentlich wäre ich auch gerne dabei, bin aber mit mit meinen Gedanken morgen nur bei der Fortuna! 

F95 Ole!


----------



## elmono (29. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ich auch gerne dabei, bin aber mit mit meinen Gedanken morgen nur bei der Fortuna!
> 
> F95 Ole!


----------



## Prolux (29. April 2012)

Super war´s beim glüdern!   
Und die Fitness kommt auch langsam!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (29. April 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Super war´s beim glüdern!
> Und die Fitness kommt auch langsam!!!



Das war erste Sahne


----------



## outdooralex (29. April 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, 18:00 selbe Stelle!
> Alex??? Nimmst Du auch teil?



Hey, ich war doch im Kölner Umland biken am Samstag... aargh, 60km durch nassen Schlamm und Laub - das kam mir vor wie mit angezogener Bremse fahren... ich war sooooo fertig!

Mittwoch fahr ich beim DAV und dann wär ich Freitag bzw. Wochenende wieder dabei!


----------



## othu (29. April 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Mittwoch fahr ich beim DAV und dann wär ich Freitag bzw. Wochenende wieder dabei!



mittwoch ist jahreshauptversammlung des dav d´dorf, kann sein, dass du da alleine am parkplatz stehst...


----------



## outdooralex (29. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> mittwoch ist jahreshauptversammlung des dav d´dorf, kann sein, dass du da alleine am parkplatz stehst...



cool, danke  Na dann... wer will Mittwoch fahren


----------



## Makke (30. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> mittwoch ist jahreshauptversammlung des dav d´dorf, kann sein, dass du da alleine am parkplatz stehst...



da werd ich auch da sein ... als DAVler ja quasi eine Pflichtveranstaltung


----------



## unknownbeats (30. April 2012)

soweit ich weiss(hab die info von andy) ist die hauptversammlung erst nächste woche.also am 9.5.2012
gr micha
ps in der woche ist dann der nightride freitags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. April 2012)

9.5. stimmt ... hab ich auch so im Kalender stehen ....


----------



## Frog (30. April 2012)

Fährt heute, 30. , noch jemand?


----------



## Figurehead (30. April 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Fährt heute, 30. , noch jemand?



Also ich hätte bis jetzt Zeit heute.


----------



## Frog (30. April 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Also ich hätte bis jetzt Zeit heute.



Fahre nachher etwas RR!


----------



## Makke (30. April 2012)

war gerade ne Runde unterwegs ... musste mal etwas die Beine auflockern ...


----------



## natureboy79 (30. April 2012)

also in erkrath und unterbach kann man auch spass haben,bombenkrater lebt auch noch...


----------



## Frog (30. April 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Fahre nachher etwas RR!



Zurück, kleine Runde 47km Düsseldorfer "Brückentour", d.h. Einmal alle Brücken überquert.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. April 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> also in erkrath und unterbach kann man auch spass haben,bombenkrater lebt auch noch...



Da hab ich mir schon was gebrochen und zwar in min. 4 Teilen


----------



## Prolux (30. April 2012)

Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?



morgen Fauna, oder ??? ich kann so ab 11.00Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Danny und ich wollen um 14:30Uhr an der Fauna zu einer Endurorunde starten. Hat noch wer Lust uns auf der Mairunde zu begleiten?


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Danny und ich wollen um 14:30Uhr an der Fauna zu einer Endurorunde starten. Hat noch wer Lust uns auf der Mairunde zu begleiten?



immer so spät!?


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> immer so spät!?



Ist ja Feiertag, da muss ich erstmal langsam auf Betriebstemperatur kommen


----------



## Figurehead (1. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn die 'Fauna'  Hätte auch Lust auf eine Runde.


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Ist ja Feiertag, da muss ich erstmal langsam auf Betriebstemperatur kommen



wie wäre es 13.00uhr? dann könnte ich auch mit?


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die 'Fauna'  Hätte auch Lust auf eine Runde.



Parkplatz Tierpark Fauna in Solingen ist der Startpunkt. Es wird ein wenig Explorermäßig, weil Danny und ich das Gebiet nicht aus der Westentasche kennen...aber wir werden die Trails schon finden


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wie wäre es 13.00uhr? dann könnte ich auch mit?



Ne, wir hatten jetzt 14:00Uhr Abfahrt bei Danny abgemacht. Ich schätze wir werden vor Ort so 3h unterwegs sein. Wenne kannst kommste...


----------



## Figurehead (1. Mai 2012)

Ach da, kenne den vom Klingenpfad, habe nur ein All Mountain, fährt ihr eine richtige Tour oder schiebt ihr hoch und brettert mit wilden Sprüngen irgendwo runter?


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Ne, wir hatten jetzt 14:00Uhr Abfahrt bei Danny abgemacht. Ich schätze wir werden vor Ort so 3h unterwegs sein. Wenne kannst kommste...



Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto dort hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (1. Mai 2012)

Ja, mit dem Auto.


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Ach da, kenne den vom Klingenpfad, habe nur ein All Mountain, fährt ihr eine richtige Tour oder schiebt ihr hoch und brettert mit wilden Sprüngen irgendwo runter?



AM reicht...wir fahren eine Tour...


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Mai 2012)

ich schau mal...


----------



## Makke (1. Mai 2012)

hänge mich evt auh noch mit drann, muss das aber noch klären ... 
Die Nacht war zu kurz ... *gäääähn*


----------



## JohnnyT (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Düsseldorfer,
Enduro-Tour heute nachmittag hört sich sehr gut an
Wenn ihr einen Local mitnehmen wollt, bin ich dabei!

Ralf


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

JohnnyT schrieb:


> Hallo Düsseldorfer,
> Enduro-Tour heute nachmittag hört sich sehr gut an
> Wenn ihr einen Local mitnehmen wollt, bin ich dabei!
> 
> Ralf



Hi Johnny, 

das wäre super! Dann hätten wir einen, der den Weg kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hänge mich evt auh noch mit drann, muss das aber noch klären ...
> Die Nacht war zu kurz ... *gäääähn*



1l Kaffee und du bist wieder auf dem Damm...hoffe du kommst


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hänge mich evt auh noch mit drann, muss das aber noch klären ...
> Die Nacht war zu kurz ... *gäääähn*



geht mir genauso...4°°; vorher aber nur 2 Bier und 7 Cocktails....ob ich die bis 14°° weg habe??????


----------



## Makke (1. Mai 2012)

wann solls losgehen ...?


----------



## Prolux (1. Mai 2012)

14,30 Uhr Fauna Start !!!


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> 14,30 Uhr Fauna Start !!!



und wo ist das?


----------



## JohnnyT (1. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> das wäre super! Dann hätten wir einen, der den Weg kennt



Ok, bis gleich.


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> und wo ist das?



Parkplatz Tierpark Fauna in Solingen ist der Startpunkt.


----------



## Prolux (1. Mai 2012)

Solingen-Gräfrath!!!


----------



## Figurehead (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin dabei, packe gerade. 

Laut Internet ist Lützowstraße 348 in 42653 Solingen die richtige Adresse!?


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei, packe gerade.
> 
> Laut Internet ist Lützowstraße 348 in 42653 Solingen die richtige Adresse!?



Jo, richtige Adresse...bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (1. Mai 2012)

Mädels-Alarm!  Elfchen und ich sind auch um 14:30 am Start. 

Makkkkeeee, na loooos, meine Nacht war bestimmt noch kürzer.  Ich werd mir jetzt noch schnell einen grünen Tee gönnen, der macht hoffentlich auch wach.


----------



## -Wally- (1. Mai 2012)

Ohhh!!  Alle sind drüben in der Fauna unterwegs und ich kann heut nicht. 

Ich war gestern noch den ganzen Tag zwischen Altenberg und Dabringhausen unterwegs und als ich am Parkplatz Schöllerhof vorbei gekommen bin war da eine auffällig starke Konzentration an Vehikeln mit Kennzeichen D/ME und NE, ist einer von Euch da unterwegs gewesen?

Happy Trails und schönen ersten Mai noch,
Wally


----------



## Makke (1. Mai 2012)

schöööön wars, schade, das ich eher weg musste ... 

@Ralf ... danke für die Tourenführung, hoffe man fährt mal wieder zusammen


----------



## pauing (1. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> schöööön wars, schade, das ich eher weg musste ...
> 
> @Ralf ... danke für die Tourenführung, hoffe man fährt mal wieder zusammen



Das war spitze! Danke Ralf!


----------



## Prolux (1. Mai 2012)

Super war`s heute. Ralf, danke!


----------



## Figurehead (1. Mai 2012)

Kann mich allen nur anschließen, war eine geniale Runde. Hätten bestimmt alle Spaß daran die mal zu wiederholen. ;-) Auch der Trail an den Teichen vorbei hoch zu den Schienen war sehr schön. Muss unbedingt mal mit dieser alten Bahn fahren. 

Einen Dank auch von mir an unseren Guide!


----------



## JohnnyT (1. Mai 2012)

Schön, dass es euch gefallen hat
Mir macht es auch immer Spaß, durch mein "Wohnzimmer" zu lotsen


----------



## tdn8 (2. Mai 2012)

Also mir hat's auch gefallen, in Ralf und Elfchen's "Wohnzimmer"!  Danke!! 
Ab der dritten Abfahrt hatte ich mich dann auch endlich so halbwegs wiedergefunden. Radeln auf Schlafentzug bleibt jedoch nicht so eine gute Idee...


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2012)

... könntest ja früher in Bett gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (2. Mai 2012)

...nein!


----------



## pauing (2. Mai 2012)

Hättet ihr Lust und Zeit am WE den Samstag oder Sonntag nach Belgien zu fahren? Seit der letzten Flugstunde ist schon wieder ein halbes Jahr vergangen


----------



## Makke (2. Mai 2012)

kann am WE nicht ... muss/darf arbeiten


----------



## Figurehead (3. Mai 2012)

Morgen soll es laut Wetterbericht einige Sonnenfenster geben. Jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2012)

Lust ja ... Zeit muss ich sehen ...


----------



## c4sper (3. Mai 2012)

Lust ja, Zeit leider nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdooralex (3. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Hättet ihr Lust und Zeit am WE den Samstag oder Sonntag nach Belgien zu fahren? Seit der letzten Flugstunde ist schon wieder ein halbes Jahr vergangen



Sonntag könnte ich... hab aber (noch) kein Auto am Start...


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2012)

keine Auto, keine Reise ... keine Arme, keine Kekse ... 

Bin leider fürs WE raus ... die Arbeit ruft


----------



## Elfchen (3. Mai 2012)

wollt auch noch danke in die Runde sagen. War nett mit euch


----------



## pauing (4. Mai 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte ich... hab aber (noch) kein Auto am Start...



Mhh, das Wetter soll am WE nicht so töfte werden. Da macht Belgien nicht so viel Sinn. Vielleicht gibt es ja zwischendurch mal eine trockene Phase, um hier ein Ründchen zu drehen. Schaun wa mal, was runter kütt.


----------



## c4sper (4. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Schaun wa mal, was runter kütt.


Hoffentlich 3 Punkte und jede Menge Gerstensaft-Kaltschale.
Man kann doch als Düsseldorfer unmöglich Sonntag 13.30 Uhr etwas anderes machen, als eine Lokalität inkl. Sky aufzusuchen.


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Hoffentlich 3 Punkte und jede Menge Gerstensaft-Kaltschale.
> Man kann doch als Düsseldorfer unmöglich Sonntag 13.30 Uhr etwas anderes machen, als eine Lokalität inkl. Sky aufzusuchen.



... doch kann man ... 13:30 Uhr sitze ich im Auto auf em Weg nach Köln


----------



## c4sper (4. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... doch kann man ... 13:30 Uhr sitze ich im Auto auf em Weg nach Köln


 jeder macht mal Fehler im Leben... 

Dann schon mal gute Fahrt und mein Beileid ob der Arbeit am Wochenende!


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> jeder macht mal Fehler im Leben...
> 
> Dann schon mal gute Fahrt und mein Beileid ob der Arbeit am Wochenende!



weisst du,der makke hat dieses "ich ziehe nach düsseldorf und hasse diese stadt ohne grund syndrom".


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Wenns nicht so garstig wird Altenberg?


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2012)

wie jetzt ...?
@Normen: nenne mir 3 Gründe, diese Stadt zu lieben ... mir fällt keiner ein. Bin kein Großstadtmensch, ich gehöre in den Wald und auf Berge ...

Wenn sich das Wetter hält, gehe ich nachher auf 8 Rollen Touren ... mal was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2012)

ich könnte dir so ungefähr 50 gründe nennen...
@stefan wann altenberg?aber bitte nicht sonntags


----------



## c4sper (4. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wie jetzt ...?
> Bin kein Großstadtmensch, ich gehöre in den Wald und auf Berge ...


 
Ok, das geht gerade noch durch. Aber Öln ist weder waldig noch bergig.


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2012)

... ist Arbeitsstätte ... mehr nicht!

So zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Kinder!


----------



## Figurehead (4. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ist Arbeitsstätte ... mehr nicht!
> 
> So zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Kinder!



Genau! Keiner will heute im Dreck spielen!  

Ich wäre heute dabei, gerne auch im Bergischen Land.


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ich könnte dir so ungefähr 50 gründe nennen...
> @stefan wann altenberg?aber bitte nicht sonntags



Samstag! So gegen 12


----------



## Prolux (4. Mai 2012)

@Stefan, guck doch mal Wetter! Oder möchtest Du eine Fangopackung fahren.


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2012)

... die Wetterfrösche lügen uns seit Tagen die Hucke voll ... und selbst wenn, Dreck macht schön und fördert die Fahrtechnik!!!


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Mittags Fango-Abends Tango... 

Schaun mer mal, wie´s morgen früh aussieht!


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Samstag! So gegen 12



ich wäre auf jeden fall [email protected] stimmt,wetter soll shitte werden,können ja morgen früh mal schauen wies aussieht.
angesagt ist für solingen mäßiger regen,mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

So wird´s gemacht!


----------



## Figurehead (4. Mai 2012)

Rundtour Hasenmühle Rüdendenkmal:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35534.html

Werde wohl heute diese Runde fahren, sind im Moment zu Zweit. Ist einen wirklich schöne Runde, sehr zu empfehlen. Wir werden am Pilz die Variante mit den Serpentinen fahren.

Start wird voraussichtlich 16:30 sein. Bei Interesse bitte kurz melden.


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2012)

kenn ich, ist je schöne Tour, die man man noch ordentlich ausbauen kann ...


----------



## Figurehead (4. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> kenn ich, ist je schöne Tour, die man man noch ordentlich ausbauen kann ...



Vielleicht kennst du ja eine Variante wie man den langweiligen Asphaltweg hoch nach Hohscheid umgehen kann?


----------



## DPM (4. Mai 2012)

Ist das morgen was für mein Big Hit oder eher nicht?


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Leider nein Christian, da geht´s ordentlich bergauf! 

Ich glaube, wir müssen dein Big Hit auf 2fach umbauen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Oder du leihst Dir das Enduro in L bei Hartmut aus....


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Aber erstmal warten wie´s Wetter wird!


----------



## DPM (4. Mai 2012)

Oder du verkaufst mir deins,und du baust dein neues fertig...


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Dann hat morgen aber einer von uns immer noch kein Big Bike... 
Obwohl... das könnte ich auch mit dem Epic fahren... 
Federweg wird tendenziell völlig überbewertet...


----------



## -Wally- (4. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Leider nein Christian, da geht´s ordentlich bergauf!
> 
> Ich glaube, wir müssen dein Big Hit auf 2fach umbauen!!!!



Würd mich ja wundern, wenn das mit dem Big Hit nicht gut gehen würde, wird man bergauf keine Preise mit gewinnen, aber ich denke das ist gut machbar, bei Specialized hab ich da Vertrauen. 
An mein altes Demo hab ich selbst kürzlich einen Umwerfer geschraubt, weil ich dachte ich komme so dazu es mal wieder zu benutzen, und was soll ich sagen, das Ding lässt sich trotz seines üppigen Gewichts recht bequem Berg hoch treten, da wippt nix, da geht das Ursprungskonzept dieses Bikes voll auf. Außerdem helfen über 3kg Gabel an der Front aktiv dabei mit, im Uphill die Front unten zu halten. 

Soo...und wenns Wetter so bleibt, dann gehts gleich noch ohne Federweg am Heck rüber nach Altenberg.


----------



## pauing (4. Mai 2012)

Altenberg hört sich gut an! Ich würde mich morgen auch anschließen.


----------



## Prolux (4. Mai 2012)

@Ingo,
wie sieht es aus bei dir, morgen Altenberg?


----------



## pauing (4. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Ingo,
> wie sieht es aus bei dir, morgen Altenberg?



Jo, da haben wir gleichzeitig gepostet Ich kann dich morgen abholen.


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Fahrt ihr beiden zusammen?

Edit.... hat sich gerade erledigt!


----------



## Prolux (4. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Altenberg hört sich gut an! Ich würde mich morgen auch anschließen.




Ah, schon beantwortet. Nimmste mich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (4. Mai 2012)

Ah, schon wieder beantwortet!


----------



## pauing (4. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ah, schon wieder beantwortet!


----------



## tdn8 (4. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> weisst du,der makke hat dieses "ich ziehe nach düsseldorf und hasse diese stadt ohne grund syndrom".



kenne ich, ich frag mich ganz schön oft, wieso ich 'ne neue bleibe in ddorf suche. ddorf... *bääh* wobei *mir* ein paar hass-gründe einfallen würden! 
warum gibt's eigentlich keinen re-stop in altenberg, hmm? oder wenigstens 'ne s-bahn und vrr+vrs wird eins?!


----------



## Frog (4. Mai 2012)

tdn8 schrieb:


> kenne ich, ich frag mich ganz schön oft, wieso ich 'ne neue bleibe in ddorf suche. ddorf... *bääh* wobei *mir* ein paar hass-gründe einfallen würden!
> warum gibt's eigentlich keinen re-stop in altenberg, hmm? oder wenigstens 'ne s-bahn und vrr+vrs wird eins?!



was heißt das? Willst du mit genommen werden?


----------



## tdn8 (4. Mai 2012)

nee, danke!  nach altenberg könnt ich ja quasi mit'm rad hinfahren.

nur jedes mal, wenn ich in altenberg fahre, denke ich mir: wieso bleibst du nicht hier?! und dann fällt's mir leider wieder ein: sch...lechte bahnanbindung, viel zu weit weg von den meisten aufträgen und somit irre teure bahntickets (richtung norden, wg. vrs+vrr)...


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2012)

tdn8 schrieb:


> kenne ich, ich frag mich ganz schön oft, wieso ich 'ne neue bleibe in ddorf suche. ddorf... *bääh* wobei *mir* ein paar hass-gründe einfallen würden!
> warum gibt's eigentlich keinen re-stop in altenberg, hmm? oder wenigstens 'ne s-bahn und vrr+vrs wird eins?!



hass-gründe?ich bin gespannt...


----------



## DPM (4. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Leider nein Christian, da geht´s ordentlich bergauf!
> 
> Ich glaube, wir müssen dein Big Hit auf 2fach umbauen!!!!


Neee...aber der Trend geht zum zweit-bike. Dazu muss dann erst das Rockhopper weg.(platzmangel) das Bighit mag ich nich abgeben. Das wird noch richtig auf downhill getrimmt...


----------



## Cry_for_death (4. Mai 2012)

Ist am Sonntag jemand für einen Bikepark zu haben? 
Könnte auch einen samt rad mitnehmen


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

DPM schrieb:


> Neee...aber der Trend geht zum zweit-bike. Dazu muss dann erst das Rockhopper weg.(platzmangel) das Bighit mag ich nich abgeben. Das wird noch richtig auf downhill getrimmt...



Rockhopper Rahmen und Gabel gegen Fully Rahmen mit angepasster Gabel tauschen und ne Trailrakete aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiob86 (4. Mai 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Hoffentlich 3 Punkte und jede Menge Gerstensaft-Kaltschale.
> Man kann doch als Düsseldorfer unmöglich Sonntag 13.30 Uhr etwas anderes machen, als eine Lokalität inkl. Sky aufzusuchen.



Klar kann man das, ins Stadion gehen


----------



## S.F. (4. Mai 2012)

Oder auf´s bike steigen!!!!


----------



## DPM (5. Mai 2012)

Oder,oder,oder. Ein stumpjumper wäre toll...kommt auf die Wunschliste für den Weihnachtsmann. War bis jetzt immer brav.... Spaß bei Seite. Ein enduro wäre auch super...durfte ich ja schon mal fahren.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Mai 2012)

moin!also hier in eller kommt es schon doller von oben,hat wohl die halbe nacht geregnet.wat meint ihr?


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2012)

egal...in der Matsche spielen macht auch Spaß


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2012)

Bin um 12 am Parkplatz Schöllerhof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig, das wir fahren?


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2012)

@Prolux: Sicher fahren wir...ich bin um 11:30Uhr vor deiner Haustür. Kennst du den Weg zum Schöllerhof? Ich nehme mal das Navi mit.

Oh, das ist ja da unten bei Burscheid, oder? Da bin ich dann um 11:15Uhr bei dir....


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Mai 2012)

stefan,sei mir jetzt nicht böse,aber ich mach heute wieder auf pussy.
habe gestern nacht noch einen nightride gemacht,danach noch beim kollegen und war erst um sechs heute morgen zu hause.ab heute dürft ihr mich pussy nennen,komme nicht aus den federn.


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2012)

ich beneide Euch ... will auch im Schlamm spielen .. naja, ich geh dafür in mein trockenes Büro ...
@Stefan: hast Post, wenn auch vermutlich zu spät ... *sorry*


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2012)

Mann war das ne Schlammschlacht.... 
Aber geil!!!!
Bike sauber, Rucksack und Schuhe ausgespült. Die Wäsche taumelt gerade durch die Maschine! 

Danny, Ingo? Wie ist die Lage???


----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2012)

War heute eine schöne Schlammschlacht. Habe dann noch eine Bodenprobe genommen
mit Pauing zusammen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sattel kaputt, Helm kaputt, ich kaputt , Pauing heile.


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2012)

Details bitte? ... *plöpp*


----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2012)

Wir sind bei schneller Waldautobahn-Abfahrt mit den Lenkern aneinander geraten und dann hat es uns von den Bikes gehauen. Gesichtsprellung, Knie und Hüft, Ellenbogen geschürft
und geprellt. Mal gucken wie es morgen aussieht. Nichts Gebrochen und Verstaucht.


----------



## Makke (5. Mai 2012)

.... Euch kann man auch nicht alleine lassen ... gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2012)

Danke!!! Wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (5. Mai 2012)

Na toll....neuer Helm und schon wieder kapott...nee, nee... Aber gut, dass sonst nichts weiter passiert ist! Gute Besserung und 'n kühles Bier auf den Schrecken. Prost!


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2012)

Jo das war eine schöne Schlammschlacht Da haben wir auch ein paar Meter gemacht. Zumindest kribbeln die Beine
Den Highspeed-Crash habe ich gut überstanden. Bis auf ein paar blaue Flecken und Schrämmchen ist alles heile. Zum Glück hatte Danny einen guten Helm! Beim mir hat der Protectorrucksack tolle Dienste geleistet. Obacht bei Waldautobahnen!


----------



## _Hagen_ (5. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es doch immer wieder faszinierend, das "unschuldige"
MTB-Heidschnucken sich dem _Senior Trail-Scout_ "SF" anvertrauen
.... mit den üblichen Resultaten .... 

Obwohl "Senior" eher mit Prostataleiden und Alters-Flatulenz in Verbindung zu bringen sind 

Was freu ich mich schon auf die KW 25....


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2012)

*plöpp* nur weiter Hagen!!!


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Mai 2012)

@Senior Trail-Scout "SF": aus der RP vom Wochenende


----------



## S.F. (6. Mai 2012)

Mag sein.... nach wem ist noch mal ein gewisser Felsen im Vinschgau benannt???? 
Da hast Du ja Erfahrung!!!


----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2012)

... eigentlich ist es noch zu früh, aber ich denke Popkorn und Bier geht schon ... bitte weiter!!!!


----------



## S.F. (6. Mai 2012)

Hey Makke, du bist ja schon wach!!!

*plöpp*


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Mai 2012)

... ja ja ja... 

Hab ich _mal_ aus "argumentatorischen Gründen" ausgeblendet, aber der Trail 
war ja "so gefährlich", das er nun geschlossen wird  

Bye the way: 
wer stand da oben und sagte, ich sollte da mal flux runter, weil er schnell
Feierabend habe wollte .....NA ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2012)

... es geht weiter


----------



## S.F. (6. Mai 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> ... ja ja ja...
> 
> Hab ich _mal_ aus "argumentatorischen Gründen" ausgeblendet, aber der Trail
> war ja "so gefährlich", das er nun geschlossen wird
> ...




DUUUUU konntest es doch gar nicht abwarten, weil doch angeblich unten ein frisches Weizen auf Dich warten würde....


----------



## c4sper (6. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Wir sind bei schneller Waldautobahn-Abfahrt mit den Lenkern aneinander geraten und dann hat es uns von den Bikes gehauen. Gesichtsprellung, Knie und Hüft, Ellenbogen geschürft
> und geprellt. Mal gucken wie es morgen aussieht. Nichts Gebrochen und Verstaucht.



Dann mal gute Besserung und Erholung!


----------



## tdn8 (6. Mai 2012)

Och nö, stell mir das grad vor, wie ihr euch da auf der Forstautobahn ineinander verheddert!!   Gute Besserung, besonders an Wollknäul-Danny!


----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2012)

... Männerschlammringen halt ...


----------



## Asha'man (7. Mai 2012)

@Danny: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. Mai 2012)

Danny stand nach kurzer Zeit wieder aufrecht! 
ABER das schöne Proceed hat jetzt einen Riesenkratzer am Oberrohr! 

Dannyyyyyyy???? Wie dick ist denn die Hüfte???? Sonst noch was kappott?


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Mai 2012)

irgendwie trifft es aber auch immer den herrn prolux.


----------



## Prolux (7. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dannyyyyyyy???? Wie dick ist denn die Hüfte???? Sonst noch was kappott?



@Stefan,
Alles ok. Nur meine rechte Gesichtshälfte ist ein bisschen dick!
Morgen fahre ich Am Rhein G1-2.
Hast Du meine PN bekommen, wegen dem Helm 

Alles gut, Grüße Danny


----------



## Prolux (7. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> irgendwie trifft es aber auch immer den herrn prolux.



Du bist ja auch ne Pussy!!!


----------



## S.F. (7. Mai 2012)

@Danny: ja, habe ich! Ich sag Dir noch Bescheid!

@natureboy:  das haste jetzt davon.... 

*plöpp*


----------



## c4sper (8. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Ich hoffe ich habe gestern niemanden auf meiner spontanen Feierabendrunde übersehen.  
Btw. hat jemand SLX Trigger und das Daumenkino abgeschraubt? Sind da Abdeckplättchen enthalten?


----------



## othu (8. Mai 2012)

beim 2011er XT und SLX ist die Abdeckung enthalten, beim 2012er XT nicht.


----------



## elmono (8. Mai 2012)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage ausser Landes, und schon streiten sich die alten Leute, und andere verletzen sich. 

Gute Besserung Danny!

Wer wäre am Freitag für die 18 Uhr Runde zu haben? Vorher schaffe ich es nicht, zu viele Stapel auf dem Schreibtisch...


----------



## c4sper (8. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> beim 2011er XT und SLX ist die Abdeckung enthalten, beim 2012er XT nicht.


Mh. Ich werd nachher trotzdem mal den Schraubenzieher ansetzen und nachschauen.  Danke!



> Wer wäre am Freitag für die 18 Uhr Runde zu haben? Vorher schaffe ich es nicht, zu viele Stapel auf dem Schreibtisch...


Die Stapel kann man auch ignorieren.  Donnerstag 20.30h! 
Freitag bin ich raus, würde aber demnächst gerne mal mitkommen.


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2012)

etwas Gewebeband über die Üffnung und gut! 
Freitag klingt gut ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D3mon (8. Mai 2012)

Hey liebe Biker 

Ich bin jetzt vor 2-3 Monaten auch dem Mountainbikefieber verfallen und hab mich seitdem auch schon bissle damit auseinandergesetzt.
Das Problem ist, dass ich halt Student hier an der Uni Düsseldorf bin und mir nicht direkt ein MTB leisten kann, daher bin ich im Moment dabei Händler zu finden die welche ausleihen.
Ich war schon in Wuppertal bei ZweiradExperte und morgen gehe ich zum Specialized Shop hier in der Nähe vom SternVerlag. Die anderen Händler in Düsseldorf, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, hab ich alle angerufen und da läuft nix mit ausleihen.
Leider kriegt man bei diesen letzteren beiden nur ca 2500 Bikes zum ausleihen und die Kosten dann auch jedesmal 25 :S Mache dann auch immer ne 50km Tour, aber ich wollte auch mal was testen was ich mir mal leisten kann. (Getestet Black Adder 2 von Bulls, Enduro von Specialized)
In der Heimat kann ich mit nem Kumpel seinem Bike fahren ( Gt Avalanche) was schon eher meine Kategorie ist, mir aber leider bisschen zu klein ist.

Das heisst ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr noch Tipps habt zum ausleihen, oder ne andere Idee habt 
Zu meiner Person: Dominik aus der Jahnstr. (Friedrichstadt), 23 Jahre, 180cm,  Medizinstudent, gute Fitness

Was ich mir kaufen würde, wäre auf jedenfall ein Hardtail, da die Fullys zu teuer sind und AlpenDownhills sind nicht geplant   Angepeilte Preiskategorie 600-900. Hab in den Kleinanzeigen auch schon einiges gefunden, aber da ich das Geld noch nicht habe, brauche ich die noch nicht testen gehen.

Ich bin schon gespannt auf eure Antworten
Greetz


----------



## DPM (8. Mai 2012)

D3mon schrieb:


> Hey liebe Biker
> 
> Ich bin jetzt vor 2-3 Monaten auch dem Mountainbikefieber verfallen und hab mich seitdem auch schon bissle damit auseinandergesetzt.
> Das Problem ist, dass ich halt Student hier an der Uni Düsseldorf bin und mir nicht direkt ein MTB leisten kann, daher bin ich im Moment dabei Händler zu finden die welche ausleihen.
> ...


Hallo. Ich hab da ein specialized rockhopper.

Das möchte ich verkaufen.


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2012)

@D3mon ... Radverleih ist halt so ne Sache, die Bikes werden dann gerne richtig ran genommen und die Händler kommen am Ende für die Instandsetzungskosten auf. Das ist ein Geschäft, das sich kaum rechnet, daher sind die Gebühren auch recht hoch.

Probefahrten über den Hof oder um den Block sollten aber in der Regel auch mit eventuellen Kaufbikes kein Problem sein ....


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2012)

@D3mon:
Zudem sind das Testbikes und keine "Leihbikes" die dazu gedacht sind, ein Rad in diesen Preisklassen über 3000,-- wirklich testen zu können ohne die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. ;-)

Wenn du ein solches Rad dann kaufst, wird dir der Mietpreis für`s Testbike auch wieder gutgeschrieben. Natürlich nicht alles wenn du´s dreimal ausgeliehen hast 

Das Hardtail von DPM könnte aber wirklich interessant für Dich sein. Schau dich einfach mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um! Als Student muss man ja nicht zwingend Neuware fahren.


----------



## pauing (9. Mai 2012)

@D3mon:
Ich bin damals auch mit einem Rockhopper um die 900EUR eingestiegen und das Rad fahre ich immer noch viel am Rhein und in der City. Das Teil hat einen soliden und leichten M4 Rahmen, der viel aushält. Die Geometrie ist mehr auf Tour/Trailsurfen ausgelegt, als auf XC, was ich klasse finde. Mein 2006er hat noch 100mm Federweg in Form einer RS Tora, die ungkaputtbar zu sein scheint. Die jetzigen Hopper scheinen 80mm Federweg zu haben.

Da beim Einstieg noch ein paar zusätliche Kosten für Klamotten, Helm und Co dazu kommen, würde ich dir auch zu einem gebrauchten Radl raten.


----------



## D3mon (9. Mai 2012)

Hey, Danke für das Feedback.

DPM: du hast ne PN  ein paar Details wären gut 

Ein Gebrauchtes war schon von vorneherein klar  Ich muss halt auch noch schauen wie es mit der Größe des Rahmens aussieht, bin 47er gefahren die waren top, aber 46er da hatte ich die Knie weh nach dem Trail. Heute gibts mal ein 52er zum Vergleich.
Deshalb möchte ich ja auch richtig testen gehen, um rausfinden was ich hier brauche. Und die Geometrie kommt ja auch noch hinzu, kann man das auf einer kleinen Runde im Hof testen;  vllt habt ihr noch paar Tipps dazu?

Auf jedenfall bin ich dabei zu sparen und den Vater anzuzapfen, dann wird das hoffentlich demnächst klappen  
Jetzt gehts mal auf in den Regen mit nem fetten Epic, das wird ein Spass 

Btw: hier sind auch noch zwei/drei die mir sehr gut gefallen, vllt kennt einer die bikes und kann was dazu sagen: 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/duesseldorf/fahrraeder/herren/u2077463
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bergisch-gladbach/fahrraeder/herren/u8816383
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/duisburg/fahrraeder/herren/u110564


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2012)

D3mon schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für das Feedback.
> 
> DPM: du hast ne PN  ein paar Details wären gut
> 
> ...




das Spezi als 29er find ich mal spannend! Für CC-Touren richtig cool. Das Giant ist auch schön!


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2012)

29er sind keine MTBs ... das sind überbereifte Rennräder  ....


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2012)

Beide bikes sind zu klein für Dich. Das Spezi hat 17.5 Zoll... das ist was für Fahrer bis 175cm. Beim Giant steht keine Größe dran. Sieht aber ähnlich klein aus!
Das Copperhead ist bereits verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

ich fahre vom 16.06 bis 24.06 nach Österreich mit zwei Kumpels. Hat jemand oder kennt jemanden der einen dreifach Träger für die Kupplung hat und ihn in diesem Zeitraum vielleicht verleihen würde? Habe selbst leider nur einen zweifach Träger von Thule. 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte!

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Eisbäcker (9. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wer wäre am Freitag für die 18 Uhr Runde zu haben? Vorher schaffe ich es nicht, zu viele Stapel auf dem Schreibtisch...




Freitag wäre ich dabei... 

Frage:
hat jemand evtl. noch diesen langen Inbus, der bei den Marzocchi Gabeln zur internen Verstellung dabei war? 

Den bräuchte ich mal für ein zwei Umdrehungen


----------



## elmono (9. Mai 2012)

Ich selbst bin für Freitag doch ziemlich sicher raus.
Spontaner Termin im Saarland um 14 Uhr. Da schaffe ich es um 18 Uhr wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Prolux (9. Mai 2012)

Wer fährt denn nun am Freitag und Was. Würde gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2012)

ich überlege Freitag nach der Arbeit, ne Runde in Altenberg zu drehen .. wäre ansonsten hier dabei


----------



## D3mon (9. Mai 2012)

Hey, war mir gerade das Bike von DPM anschauen, echt gutes Teil. Sieht sehr gepflegt aus und preistechnisch auch total OK.
Wollte nur mal nachfragen: ich bin 180cm groß, SL is 87cm
Das Bike ist 21 Zoll, ich muss den Sattel schon sehr weit runter machen, könnte das ein Problem werden? als ich drauf sass ging es eigentlich ganz gut, DPM hat noch einen kurzen Vorbau drauf.
Was haltet ihr von der RockShox Recon Slite, ist eine Feder drin und finde nicht viel im Internet, hat jmd Erfahrung damit?
Link zum Bike: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45807&eid=4340


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (9. Mai 2012)

Ich würd gern auch noch mal mitfahren.  Altenberg klingt ganz gut, wann wäre denn Start?


----------



## pauing (10. Mai 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Freitag wäre ich dabei...
> 
> Frage:
> hat jemand evtl. noch diesen langen Inbus, der bei den Marzocchi Gabeln zur internen Verstellung dabei war?
> ...



MZ??? Is etwa das neue Velo angekommen

Freitag kann ich leider nicht und ab dem WE bin ich für 2 Wochen mit Sack und Pack Richtung Konstanz auf Radtour. Ab Pfingsten bin ich wieder in Ddorf. Bis dahin wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen!


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2012)

@Eisbäcker: ich sollte so ein Teil noch da haben. Das sind doch diese ganz langen dünnen Dinger oder? 

@Ulf: wenn dann so gegen 15:30 entweder am P&R-Parkplatz Burscheid oder in Bergisch-Neukirchen, das muss ich noch im Detail klären ... AM-Bike wird diesmal genügen


----------



## Eisbäcker (10. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> MZ??? Is etwa das neue Velo angekommen



leider nein...   das wird noch ein zwei Wochen dauern.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Grundlagentraining 

@Makke
Richtig, lang und dünn. Hast du evtl auch noch ein XT FD-M 780 3 x 9? 


Altenberg schaff ich leider nicht.


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2012)

muss ich schaun, glaube aber nicht ...


----------



## radjey (10. Mai 2012)

wenn ihr Freitag fahrt würde ich mich evtl. gerne anschließen


----------



## S.F. (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin für Freitag ebenfalls raus! Hab auch noch einen Termin!


----------



## -Wally- (10. Mai 2012)

D3mon schrieb:


> Hey, war mir gerade das Bike von DPM anschauen, echt gutes Teil. Sieht sehr gepflegt aus und preistechnisch auch total OK.
> Wollte nur mal nachfragen: ich bin 180cm groß, SL is 87cm
> Das Bike ist 21 Zoll, ich muss den Sattel schon sehr weit runter machen, könnte das ein Problem werden? als ich drauf sass ging es eigentlich ganz gut, DPM hat noch einen kurzen Vorbau drauf.
> Was haltet ihr von der RockShox Recon Slite, ist eine Feder drin und finde nicht viel im Internet, hat jmd Erfahrung damit?
> Link zum Bike: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45807&eid=4340



Also es mag jeder anders sehen, aber wenn Du das Bike auch im Gelände richtig einsetzen willst, dann würde ich sagen, dass der Rahmen zu groß ist.
Ich selbst bin 195cm groß, Schrittlänge ist aber trotzdem nur ca. 89-90cm und ich habe damals als es um ein Specialized Enduro ging auf einem XL Rahmen platz genommen, also ebenfalls 21". Ich fühlte mich auf dem Teil Pudelwohl und dabei war damals noch ein recht langer Vorbau dran...
Dieses Enduro hab ich dann gekauft und bin auch viel damit gefahren, war damit auch in den Alpen unterwegs, aber irgendwie fand ich es später, als die gefahrenen Trails dann anspruchsvoller wurden, unhandlich und bei steileren Abfahrten hatte ich auch so meine Probleme, die Schrittfreiheit hat mir auch nicht so gut gefallen.... Ich fand den Rahmen mit der Zeit einfach zu groß. Ich habe ihn dann nach einiger Zeit verkauft und mir den gleichen wieder gekauft, allerdings in 19" also in L und bin damit bis heute glücklich, damit läuft vieles besser. Das Bike ist wendiger, lässt sich im Gelände besser beherrschen und auf Touren sitze ich bequemer drauf.
Als Spaßgerät habe ich mir übrigens ein Freeridehardtail aufgebaut, das hat nur einen 16" Rahmen und auch damit fahre ich noch ganz bequem Touren, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass der Rahmen eher in Richtung 4Cross geht, von der Länge her isser trotz der 16" Größe also nur wenig kürzer als das Enduro. Ergo: Ist nicht so ganz einfach mit der Größe, und ganz besonders wenn man noch nicht viel gefahren ist.


----------



## Figurehead (10. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich Wally an, dieses Bike ist definitiv zu groß für dich! 



D3mon schrieb:


> Hey, war mir gerade das Bike von DPM anschauen, echt gutes Teil. Sieht sehr gepflegt aus und preistechnisch auch total OK.
> Wollte nur mal nachfragen: ich bin 180cm groß, SL is 87cm
> Das Bike ist 21 Zoll, ich muss den Sattel schon sehr weit runter machen, könnte das ein Problem werden? als ich drauf sass ging es eigentlich ganz gut, DPM hat noch einen kurzen Vorbau drauf.
> Was haltet ihr von der RockShox Recon Slite, ist eine Feder drin und finde nicht viel im Internet, hat jmd Erfahrung damit?
> Link zum Bike: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45807&eid=4340


----------



## Figurehead (10. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre Freitag auch dabei, wo ist mir egal, auch gerne Altenberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (10. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> muss ich schaun, glaube aber nicht ...



alles klar. Ich glaub der 9-Fach heißt auch Fd-M770.


----------



## githriz (10. Mai 2012)

Oh - keine Enduro Tour? Geht das in Altenberg überhaupt


----------



## DPM (10. Mai 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Schließe mich Wally an, dieses Bike ist definitiv zu groß für dich!


Hallo. Kann sein,daß das zu groß ist. Wir haben beide nich so viel Ahnung wie ihr. Gut das ihr uns bischen helft. er sucht ein hardtail und ich suche was,um mit euch auch mal mit zu kommen.


----------



## pauing (10. Mai 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> leider nein...   das wird noch ein zwei Wochen dauern.
> 
> Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Grundlagentraining
> 
> ...



Jo danke In 2 Wochen bin ich ja wieder da...dann können wir mal eine Probefahrt in Belgien machen


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2012)

@githriz ... das geht grundsätzlich schon. allerdings sieht es aktuell eher so aus, das ich morgen nicht fahren kann, und wenn doch, dann eher kurzfristig ... dann ggf. auch mit Enduro


----------



## -Wally- (10. Mai 2012)

Oh! Also doch keine Hardtailrunde morgen in Altenberg wie zuerst angedacht? 
Auch erstmal abwarten wie sich das Wetter morgen entwickelt...und mein Befinden, irgendwie gehts mir heute nicht so wirlich gut...Makke, wir können uns ja morgen nochmal besprechen.


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Mai 2012)

Dienstag streiche ich mein pitch in rot-weiss...


----------



## Frog (11. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Dienstag streiche ich mein pitch in rot-weiss...



und wenn`s daneben geht? Kannst ja zusätlich noch eine kleien Dose blau kaufen (nur für den fall der Fälle).


----------



## c4sper (11. Mai 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Dienstag streiche ich mein pitch in rot-weiss...


Aber sowas von! 
@Frog: das wird (hoffentlich) nicht nötig sein. Blau ist dann aber Schlacke, die spielen wenigstens CL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich glaube Altenberg wird heute nichts...es schüttet und schüttet hier und hört garnicht mehr auf...


----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2012)

... das hört auf ... ich denke in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden ist Ruhe mit dem Nass von Oben ...


----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2012)

... und ... es hat aufgehört.
Ich hab dann doch ne spontane Runde alleine gedreht (es war besser so) und dabei meinen neuen Reifen getestet ... welcher mir gestern schon etwas gemischte Gefühle bereitet hat.
Es geht um den Specialized Ground Control 2,3

Gewicht: (in Gramm)
590 und 610 (nachgemessen)

Montage:
tubless mit 2Bar

Rollwiederstand
- Wald: auf dem Niveau des NN, angenehm unauffällig
- Straße: .. ich glaube der Onza Ibex DH 2,4/Bontrager XR4 rollt leichter

Traktion Antrieb
- Wald trocken: super, selbs auf Bucheckeruntergrund geht er gut
- Wald nass: ähnlich einem Racing Ralph
- Straße: quasi wie festgeklebt

Traktion Bremsen/Kurven
- Wald trocken: sehr gut, mit einem etwas seltsamen Grenzbereich
- Wald nass: der Racing Ralph ist besser 
- Straße: lässt sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen

Fazit: ... ein Reifen, der im Wald sein Potential voll ausnutzen kann, so lange es trocken bleibt. Nässe ist seine größte Schwäche ... und längere Anfahrten zum Wald haben einen gehobenen Trainingseffekt ...


----------



## Hiob86 (11. Mai 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> und wenn`s daneben geht? Kannst ja zusätlich noch eine kleien Dose blau kaufen (nur für den fall der Fälle).



Da ich aus Berlin komme, kann ich dir nen ganzen Eimer blau geben 
den wirst du brauchen


----------



## -Wally- (12. Mai 2012)

@Makke,

Danke für die Eindrücke zum Ground Control, klingt also nicht wirklich so als wären die Gummis Begeisterungsstürme wert, scheint ja noch schlimmer als der Fatal Bert zu sein...wenn ich an den denke tut mir nach meiner letzten Altenberger-Nasserfahrung ja wieder der rechte Ellenbogen weh...
Mir kam heute zuviel Wasser runter, daher hab ich wenigstens mal den altenberger Schlamm der letzten Tage vom Enduro gewaschen, ohne dass heute neuer dazu kam...


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. Mai 2012)

Ahoi,

tja Makke wie Donnerstag angemerkt: die Pneus der karlifornischen Firma kennen nur gutes Wetter - Nässe ist dort nicht im "Portfolio" ;-)

Wenn man die DH/FR Bereifung mal weglässt .... hatte damals mit dem Escar in den Chiemgauer Bergen (nach einem Regenschauer) auch "feuchte Augen" und nicht vor
Begeisterung......

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (12. Mai 2012)

Kann ich so für Purgatory/Butcher Control jeweils nicht bestätigen. Funktioniere gerade, wie auch schon seit Kauf, tadellos auf jedem Untergrund.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2012)

... ich werd sie noch etwas fahren und sehen, ob ich mich evt damit anfreunden kann. Betrachten wir es mal als Herrausforderung


----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Traktion Bremsen/Kurven
> - Wald trocken: sehr gut, mit einem etwas seltsamen Grenzbereich


Das liegt an der "etwas seltsamen" Anordnung der Schulterstollen.


----------



## Prolux (12. Mai 2012)

Fahre um 2 in den Wald.


----------



## futurl (12. Mai 2012)

Wo triffst du dich?


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Kann ich so für Purgatory/Butcher Control jeweils nicht bestätigen. Funktioniere gerade, wie auch schon seit Kauf, tadellos auf jedem Untergrund.



Ahoi Jan, olles DreckSchippenGesicht 
Das zum Thema: "schon streiten sich die alten Leute"......

Den ButcherDH hatte ich in LaPalma auf dem HR, der ist schon ne Wucht,
der hat Gewichtstechnisch schon ordentlich was auf den Hüpften - 
aber kein Platten bei dem "Geläuf" dort. Den Purgatory kenne ich nicht haste den auf dem HR oder VR ? Bei der Mischung könnte ich mir den am HR vorstellen ..... Bist du mit deiner Wuchtbrumme in Latsch am Start ?

Ciao


----------



## elmono (12. Mai 2012)

Können wir auch gleich linksrheinisch ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2012)

... ohh es regnet gerade ... werde wohl doch meine Gummistiefel noch rausholen ...


----------



## Figurehead (12. Mai 2012)

Jemand Lust am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Hätte doch mal Lust wieder Richtung Fauna zu fahren, fand die Runde damals echt genial!


----------



## SilverWolf (12. Mai 2012)

Doch  rot-weiss, war  klaar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futurl (12. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Lust. Bin momentan in Düsseldorf. 
Wo liegt Fauna?
Wie hoch sind deine Ansprüche?


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Figurehead (12. Mai 2012)

Die Fauna liegt in Solingen im Bergischen Land, dies war eine technische All Mountain/Enduro Runde. 

Man könnte auch eine Tour Richtung Erkrath Neandertal fahren. 

Dritte alternative wäre diese Runde: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35534.html 

Dort kann man auch einige knifflige Downhills einbauen:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/solingen/treppen___downhill/

Hatte so an 15 Uhr gedacht.


----------



## futurl (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dabei. Entweder du entscheidest oder wir nehmen die leichteste Route, dann musst du aber auch entscheiden.


----------



## Figurehead (13. Mai 2012)

Ok, wir nehmen dann eine leichte Runde Richtung Neandertal, Stindertal und Rotthäuser Bachtal. Hardtail oder All Mountain ist angesagt. Je nach Lust und Laune können wir die Tour auch verlängern. 

Treffpunkt ist 15 Uhr hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=düssel...irefox-a&hnear=Gerresheim+Düsseldorf&t=h&z=18

Du kannst am Minigolfplatz Ecke Krippstraße / Vennhauser Allee prima Parken, dort ist dann auch um 15 Uhr der Treffpunkt.


----------



## futurl (13. Mai 2012)

Ich freue mich. Bis gleich. Erkennungskennzeichen ist München und ein schwarzes Rad.


----------



## Figurehead (13. Mai 2012)

futurl schrieb:


> Ich freue mich. Bis gleich. Erkennungskennzeichen ist München und ein schwarzes Rad.



Ok, wie ist deine Kondition und Fahrtechnik? Tempo wird eher langsam und Gemütlich sein.


----------



## futurl (13. Mai 2012)

Gemütlich ist gut. Ich fahre selten und bin ungeübt. Habe das Rad neu. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Den Heimweg finde ich zur Not auch alleine.


----------



## Figurehead (13. Mai 2012)

So packe jetzt meine Sachen, also 15 Uhr an dem Minigolfplatz.


----------



## futurl (13. Mai 2012)

Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn  ich  das  wuste....Mein  Revier!Bin  Heute  etwas  weiter  "zu  Besuch" gefahren.Witzhelden- Hilgen, zurück  nach  Wolfstal  und  dann  Richtung  Solingen  über  Wupperhof.Schade...habe  Geselschaft  gesucht.


----------



## A7XFreak (13. Mai 2012)

@SilveWolf Die Rede ist von nem anderen Minigolf Platz siehe ein paar posts weiter oben


----------



## SilverWolf (13. Mai 2012)

Neandertal, Stindertal und Rotthäuser Bachtal  habe  Gestern  teilweise  im  Regen  gefahren - also  hab  kein  Fehler  gemacht, als  ich  sagte -  "mein  Revier".


----------



## Figurehead (13. Mai 2012)

Na da hast du wirklich was verpasst, war eine geniale Tour bei traumhaften Wetter. Überall blühten die Felder, ein coole Frühlingstour. Sind dann im im Rotthäuser Bachtal noch kreuz und quer gefahren und habe noch viel Trailvarianten unter die Stollen genommen. 

Dafür habe ich jetzt auch ein netten Muskelkater.


----------



## remscheidereins (13. Mai 2012)

hi...seit ihr schon den treppendownhill gefahren ???



Figurehead schrieb:


> Die Fauna liegt in Solingen im Bergischen Land, dies war eine technische All Mountain/Enduro Runde.
> 
> Man könnte auch eine Tour Richtung Erkrath Neandertal fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.F. (14. Mai 2012)

remscheidereins schrieb:


> hi...seit ihr schon den treppendownhill gefahren ???



Was willst Du uns denn damit entlocken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. Mai 2012)

na sicher sind wir den schon gefahren ... ist ein alter Hut 
Die Serpentinen sind aber um einiges Anspruchsvoller ...


----------



## SilverWolf (14. Mai 2012)

..."Die Serpentinen sind aber um einiges Anspruchsvoller ... "

Richtig, stimmt  100%-ig !


----------



## Makke (14. Mai 2012)

... wobei es an der Treppe auch einige Linien gibt, welche ordentlich fordern ... bevorzugt bei Feuchtigkeit


----------



## Figurehead (14. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe letztens erst zum zweiten mal den Treppendownhill ganz geschafft. Finde den oberen Teil kurz nach dem Einstieg schon sehr verblockt und steil. Bin meistens an der steilen Stelle hängen geblieben wo der Baum fast mitten im Weg steht und man nur recht oder links dran vorbei kann.

Im Video zu sehen nach 12 Sekunden.


----------



## killerbandage (14. Mai 2012)

na da biste weiter  gekommen als ich..bleib auch immer an den baum hängen ...hab immer die hosen voll da am baum   schaut gar nicht so schlimm aus auf den video von den frosties ..treppe ist gar nicht so schlimm..nur das steilstück davor


----------



## A7XFreak (14. Mai 2012)

Also der Weg links um den baum rum hat die stelle ja ziemlich vereinfacht^^ ich brems immer ein wenig ab und fahr rechts vorbei gefällt mir besser


----------



## S.F. (15. Mai 2012)

Ist ja auch besser für den Trail!


----------



## Figurehead (15. Mai 2012)

Boah bin total nervös wegen Fortuna heute Abend.  

Wenn wir wirklich aufsteigen sollten, dann fahre ich die Nächste Tour und den Treppendownhill  in 80' er Jahre Fortuna Trikot mit rot weißen Ringelsöckchen runter!


----------



## Hiob86 (15. Mai 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Boah bin total nervös wegen Fortuna heute Abend.
> 
> Wenn wir wirklich aufsteigen sollten, dann fahre ich die Nächste Tour und den Treppendownhill  in 80' er Jahre Fortuna Trikot mit rot weißen Ringelsöckchen runter!



zum glück für dich, oder für uns... erspart dir die Fortuna das


----------



## Prolux (16. Mai 2012)

was zum gucken!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Mike-Montgomery-road-riding.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (16. Mai 2012)

Hiob86 schrieb:


> zum glück für dich, oder für uns... erspart dir die Fortuna das


 

... ....wie  wars????????

@Figurehead - ich  will  das  sehen!


----------



## Hiob86 (16. Mai 2012)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> ... ....wie  wars????????



So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt. So ein Spiel kann unter diesen Bedingungen nicht vernünftig zu ende geführt werden. Das Ganze muss Konsequenzen haben, für beide Seiten. Gestern hat sich niemand Bundesliga reif gezeigt!!!


----------



## c4sper (19. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> etwas Gewebeband über die Üffnung und gut!



Um nochmal hierzu zurückzukommen: Gewebeband war nicht nötig, denn die 2012er SLX enthält eine Abdeckung unter der Daumenkino.

War schon jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## S.F. (19. Mai 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Um nochmal hierzu zurückzukommen: Gewebeband war nicht nötig, denn die 2012er SLX enthält eine Abdeckung unter der Daumenkino.







c4sper schrieb:


> War schon jemand in Winterberg?



Gestern Abend zurückgekommen! Warte noch auf die Ergebnisliste vom Endurorennen. Die Strecken waren ordentlich anspruchsvoll. Viele glatte Wurzeln und zum Teil waren die Sonderwertungen auch so gesteckt, dass der komplette Flow verloren ging. Zum Glück wurden zwei Sektionen nach dem Training noch etwas modifiziert. Jochen, Jan, Jo, Jannick und ich hatten dann aber doch noch unseren Spaß! Wir hatten großes Glück mit dem Wetter. Donnerstag war´s durch Schnee und Regen vom Vortag recht nass, trocknete dann immer weiter ab. Exakt mit Beendigung des Enduro Rennen fing es wieder an zu schütten 
Leider habe ich Otto nach dem Rennen nicht mehr gesehen!
Otto, wie war´s bei Dir?
Und Gerome haben wir am Renntag auch nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2012)

Bin auch heile zu Hause angekommen, wir sind direkt nach der Abgabe der Transponder zum Waschplatz, dann noch ne schnelle Pommes und ab zum Auto Richtung Heimat, schön beim Einladen der Räder den Regen abbekommen...

Ich hatte nach der 6. Passage die Schnau**e voll 
(Wir sind am Donnerstag beim Training die 6. nicht mehr gefahren, das war auch gut so, sonst wäre ich vielleicht gar nicht mehr gestartet...)


In Summe hat es Spaß gemacht, ich habe viele nette Leute getroffen die ich bisher nur über das Forum hier kannte (den Vorbesitzer meines Rahmens, den Käufer eines Dämpfers von mir, den Stefan, etc.) und habe einige tolle Räder probe gefahren.
Das Rennen hat auch Spaß gemacht, der fahrtechnische Anspruch (Stage 2 und besonders 6) lag aber definitiv über meinem Können, wobei ich es beim Trainingsrun am Donnerstag fast noch härter fand, da waren die Böden noch etwas nasser und meine Reife bei Ausfahrt aus den Stages teils komplett verklebt. 
Stage 6 hätte ich mir komplett schenken können, da habe ich mehr geschoben/getragen als gefahren, da war einfach die Kraft und Konzentration KOMPLETT weg und die war für mich auch viel zu nass und heftig.

Es war auf jeden Fall ganz anders als ich es erwartet und mir vorgestellt hatte! Nicht unbedingt viel schlechter, nur anders und viel schwerer.

Gestürz bin ich 6x:
4x im Trainingslauf, einmal im Seeding Run auf dem Conti-Track und einmal im Rennen (Stage 6 natürlich, Massenkarambolage mit 3 anderen, ich war zum Glück der letzte der in den Haufen geflogen ist )

Fazit: mach ich es nochmal? Wahrscheinlich ist der Schmerz bis nächstes Jahr vergessen und ich bin wieder so blöd 
Bis dahin muss ich mich aber Stefan und dem Rest öfter nach Solingen anschließen und üben und vielleicht mal nen Freeride-Fahrtechnikkurs belegen! Am Material lag es nicht, der Bogen war okay, der Indianer zu schwach 

Grüße
Otto


P.S. richtig weh getan hat übrigens von einem Hardtailfahrer mit Singespeed(!) Gates-Carbonriemen überholt zu werden... gut, war ein Nicolai Teamfahrer und ich konnte mir anschauen wie der Stage 5 gefahren ist... wow!


----------



## zappelmaxx (19. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Leider habe ich Otto nach dem Rennen nicht mehr gesehen!
> Otto, wie war´s bei Dir?



Ich bin zwar nicht Otto, sonder nur sein "Mitfahrer" Marco, aber bei uns war alles gut. Wir waren gestern mehr als fertig am Ende und waren froh, dass wir die letzte Stage nicht im Training gefahren sind. Denn dann hätten wir sie vielleicht gar nicht mehr gefahren. So aber, mussten wir runter und haben das auch mit Anstand zu Ende gebracht 

Ergebnisse habe ich leider auch noch keine gefunden ;(


Update:
Okay, Otto war schneller


----------



## elmono (19. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> P.S. richtig weh getan hat übrigens von einem Hardtailfahrer mit Singespeed(!) Gates-Carbonriemen überholt zu werden... gut, war ein Nicolai Teamfahrer und ich konnte mir anschauen wie der Stage 5 gefahren ist... wow!



Den hab ich dafür für dich in der Anfahrt zu Stage 2 überholt. Da musste er nämlich schieben.


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## radjey (19. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und *J*erome haben wir am Renntag auch nicht mehr gesehen...


Aber der hat doch das Rennen gewonnen... 

Ich bin nach dem Training abends wieder zurück gefahren. War mMn auch die richtige Entscheidung, da meine Hand doch ganz gut geschmerzt hat und ich irgendwie nicht so recht fit war.
Wenn ich von den Entschärfungen für den Renntag lese ist es zwar auch etwas schade, da mir halt besonders die steinige Sektion mit der Wurzel in Stage2 und die Bachdurchfahrt in Stage6 mental zu schaffen gemacht hätten. Ganz abgesehen von dem ganzen Rumgerutsche. Aber die Rennen laufen ja nicht weg, dieses Jahr war`s halt wieder eine "Probe" für Wibe, und für nächstes Jahr weiß ich ja jetzt auch bescheid.
Ich nehm 2013 dann auf jeden Fall einen Satz Swampthings mit und nach einem endurotauglichen Fullface schaue ich mich dieses Jahr auch mal um (und eine g`scheite Kettenführung, 160er Gabel, flache Pedale, 9er Ritzel,...).

Vielen Dank auch nochmal für Bier und Bratwurst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. Mai 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Aber der hat doch das Rennen gewonnen...
> 
> Ich bin nach dem Training abends wieder zurück gefahren. War mMn auch die richtige Entscheidung, da meine Hand doch ganz gut geschmerzt hat und ich irgendwie nicht so recht fit war.
> Wenn ich von den Entschärfungen für den Renntag lese ist es zwar auch etwas schade, da mir halt besonders die steinige Sektion mit der Wurzel in Stage2 und die Bachdurchfahrt in Stage6 mental zu schaffen gemacht hätten. Ganz abgesehen von dem ganzen Rumgerutsche. Aber die Rennen laufen ja nicht weg, dieses Jahr war`s halt wieder eine "Probe" für Wibe, und für nächstes Jahr weiß ich ja jetzt auch bescheid.
> ...



Haha, ja stimmt! 
Dein Frankenstein braucht sicher auch noch ein paar updates!
Hatte ganz vergessen, dass das Studentenleben manchmal echt hart war. 
Kettenführung lässt sich ggf selbst bauen oder günstig aus der Bucht oder dem bikemarkt. Deine Gabel dürfte das größte Tuningpotential haben! Prolux hat noch ne Domain!

Zappelmax, Du warst das aber nicht, der mir im Auslauf von Stage 2 das bike vor´s Vorderrad geworfen hat???? 

Jungs, sch... egal wie schwer es war! Hauptsache alle sind heil!

Mein Fazit: Alles fahrbar! Aber zum Teil hart am Limit. Auch wir waren über die Änderungen in Stage 2 und 6 ganz froh. Beim nächsten Mal noch etwas mehr Flow und dann passt´s. Aber jetzt konzentrieren wir uns erst einmal auf die Trailtrophy in Latsch. Da stehen zwar auch 1000 Hm am Stück auf dem Programm, aber ich denke, da sind wir doch eher im "Jedermann-Bereich" als jetzt hier in WB! Wer noch nicht angemeldet ist... es werden gerade zwei Startplätze verlost!!!


----------



## zappelmaxx (19. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Haha, ja stimmt!
> D
> Zappelmax, Du warst das aber nicht, der mir im Auslauf von Stage 2 das bike vor´s Vorderrad geworfen hat????
> Startplätze verlost!!!



ich habe mir da mein Bike nur selber vor die Füße geworfen und bin ALLEIN hinter her. Doof nur, dass die Zeitnahme 3m weiter rechts war ...


----------



## Prolux (19. Mai 2012)

Bin heute im Wald zerstochen worden. Zur Zeit ist Mücken-Alarm im Wald angesagt!


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2012)

die solo ergebnisse des enduro rennen winterberg:
http://issuu.com/racement/docs/results_enduro_solo

ziel erreicht: angekommen und nicht letzter 
Stage 6 peinlich, rest für mich okay, wir sehen uns nächste jahr, dann mit mehr FLOW!


----------



## DPM (19. Mai 2012)

So,zurück aus Winterberg. War echt super.


----------



## S.F. (19. Mai 2012)

Christian, warst Du Donnerstag/Freitag auch in Winterberg?

Jungs, Ich habe die Zeiten mal zusammengerechnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (20. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Christian, warst Du Donnerstag/Freitag auch in Winterberg?
> 
> Jungs, Ich habe die Zeiten mal zusammengerechnet!


Leider nein. Musste Freitag arbeiten....hab mir gestern einen super Sonnenbrand zugelegt...und neue Pedale...


----------



## elmono (20. Mai 2012)

Super, danke Stefan, kann ich mir das Rechnen sparen. 

Und beim nächsten Mal muss ich mich für Jochen wohl etwas mehr anstrengen. Und auf Jerome C. fehlen ja auch nur läppische 5min.


----------



## Prolux (20. Mai 2012)

Habt Ihr gut gemacht, Respekt!
Wie sieht es aus, Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## S.F. (20. Mai 2012)

Naja, mit meiner Zeit wäre ich bei den Mädels gerade mal 9. geworden... 
Sonja hat mich um ganze 8 Sekunden versägt und das Frauenfeld ist unglaublich dicht zusammen. 
Stage 6 ist aber der Knaller! Gerome und die Top Fahrer kommen da in knapp 2 Minuten runter und ich brauche da 3:37. Auch hier war Sonja mit 3:13 erheblich schneller.
Ich muss wohl doch mehr im Regen, und andere Reifen fahren... und  bei Sonja ein Fahrtechnikseminar buchen.... 

Dienstag Testride Danny? Wie organisieren wir das?


----------



## Prolux (20. Mai 2012)

Dabei sein, Ankommen und Spaß dabei ist alles! 

Ich richte mich nach Dir, habe keine Termine und Stress!


----------



## Prolux (20. Mai 2012)

Bei CS treffen?
Oder Du fährst Dawg und ich Speczi?


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild der tapferen Enduro Rider direkt nach der Tat..


----------



## elmono (20. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut! 

Aber was macht Thorsten da, dass er kleiner aussieht als ich?


----------



## Frog (20. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> 
> Aber was macht Thorsten da, dass er kleiner aussieht als ich?



Thorsten = Thomas!


----------



## elmono (20. Mai 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Thorsten = Thomas!



Boah ich habs aber gerade auch mit Namen. 
Ist mir heute auch schon live passiert bei nem guten Freund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (20. Mai 2012)

Haha, kenne ich! Warte mal noch 10 Jahre!


----------



## Makke (20. Mai 2012)

@Stefan: Grüße von Micha aus Köln, den hab ich heute in Altenberg getroffen ... hab heute ein paar neue Trails dort erkundet ...


----------



## S.F. (20. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Stefan: Grüße von Micha aus Köln, den hab ich heute in Altenberg getroffen ... hab heute ein paar neue Trails dort erkundet ...



Danke! Wann fahren wir die????


----------



## lhampe (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank fürs mitziehen, hat in der Gruppe mehr Spaß gemacht als alleine.  



S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs, Ich habe die Zeiten mal zusammengerechnet!



So langsam war ich auch wieder nicht. Hast mir auf der Nr. 1 20 sek dazu gegeben. Ist schon krass wie langsam ich bin, aber wenigstens durchgekommen und das ohne Sturz. Hab selten so viel den Fuß raus rausstellen müssen und geschoben. An 3-4 Stellen habe ich auch verweigert. Mich würde schon intressieren wie viel schneller ich wäre wenn denn meine Muskeln mal aufgewacht wären und aktives fahren zugelassen hätten. Ich muß mir mal eine Aufwärmprozedur erarbeiten.

Hab die Ergebnisse mal in ein lesbares office kopiert, falls wer mehr Statistik betreiben möchte.


----------



## -Wally- (21. Mai 2012)

Nach allem was ich gesehen und gehört hab scheint das Enduro Rennen ja mal richtig Anspruch gehabt zu haben...vielleicht versuche ich auch mal auf sowas zu zu arbeiten.
Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag in WB verbracht und hab mir da die Downhillläufe angeschaut und ein bisschen fotografiert, die Bedingungen waren natürlich reizvoll, da das heute die reinste Schlammschlacht gewesen ist, aber interessant was mit Schlammreifen so alles möglich ist, das war schon spektakulär was da heute abging. 

Und ganz nebenbei kommt man ja auch nicht alle Tage dazu mal mit Leuten wie Markus Klausmann, Darren Berrecloth, Richi Schley oder direkt nach dem Rennen auch mit Mick Hannah zu schwatzen und vielen anderen Fahrern auch...tolle entspannte Atmossphäre heute, nur das Wetter...vorallem war es immer eins: Schwül, erst mit Regen, dann mit Sonne.
So...jetzt wird der Schlamm abgewaschen und dann gehts ab ins Bett...


----------



## S.F. (21. Mai 2012)

Lars, das würde mich auch interessieren! 
Schön dass Du durchgehalten hast! 
Nachdem sich in Stage 1 direkt in der zweiten Kurve der Unfall ereignete, hatte ich gehörig die Hosen voll!!! Da bin ich über die Wurzeln geschlichen!
Beim nächsten Mal kommen bei solchen Bedingungen Schlammreifen zum Einsatz. Das hilft zumindest dem Kopf! 

Die Ergebnisse wurden noch einmal berichtigt! Bin jetzt noch einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht. Egal!


----------



## c4sper (21. Mai 2012)

Wir waren Freitag dort und haben leider das Enduro-Rennen nicht gesehen. Da hätte ich gerne noch Fotos gemacht, so mussten wir uns mit dem DH-Training "begnügen". Der Übergang "Drop - rechts - links - Steinfeld" sah dank der nassen Wurzeln vor dem Steinfeld wirklich "übel" aus. Auf dem Fußweg zurück zum Eingang haben wir dann auch einen Teil der Endurostrecke gefunden.


----------



## Prolux (21. Mai 2012)

@S.F.,
hast Du dir schon was überlegt wegen dem Testride?


----------



## Makke (21. Mai 2012)

hab ein paar Sachen im Bikemarkt ... bei Interesse mal klicken! ... und KAUFEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @S.F.,
> hast Du dir schon was überlegt wegen dem Testride?



Nööööö 
Ich ruf nachher mal an! Muss noch was arbeiten...


----------



## Prolux (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich bin z.h. .


----------



## Figurehead (21. Mai 2012)

Hui wieder alle an Bord. Lasst uns mal weniger schreiben und mehr biken. 

Wäre dafür, Morgen mal ein gepflegte Dienstagrunde hinzulegen! Ich habe im Moment Urlaub und bin jederzeit einsatzbereit.


----------



## S.F. (22. Mai 2012)

18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburg / Gustav-Pönsgen!!!!!


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

bin warscheinlich/95% da ...


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburg / Gustav-Pönsgen!!!!!



hallo!!!winterberg gut gerockt?vielleicht könnte man in zukunft die dienstagsrunde dann und wann auch mal auf mittwoch verschieben?
weil dienstag ist bei mir aus gesundheitlichen gründen dauerhaft kacke.
@makke altenberg will ich auch mal richtig kennenlernen.fährst du auch noch den einen runter,den ich mal neu gezeigt hatte.bin gespannt wie der mittlerweile aussieht.

gruss norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (22. Mai 2012)

Bin heute ebenfalls nicht dabei, dafür morgen unterwegs.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Figurehead (22. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

von mir aus kann man aus der Dienstagsrunde auch eine Mittwochsveranstaltung machen ...

@Latschteilnehmer: was zur Einstimmung auf das Madritschjoch 

https://vimeo.com/42557564


----------



## othu (22. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> von mir aus kann man aus der Dienstagsrunde auch eine Mittwochsveranstaltung machen ...



wenn ihr sie dann noch ne halbe Stunde nach hinten schiebt, kann ich auch mal mit!


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

... wir sollten mal ne große Wunschliste erstellen und dann ne optimale Lösung daraus basteln ...


----------



## othu (22. Mai 2012)

Da kommt dann wahrscheinlich als größter gemeinsamer Nenner der 29. Februar, 23:52Uhr raus 
Aber 18Uhr könnte ich vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Mal schaffen wenn es ein Mittwoch ist...
bin gerade in Verhandlungen, vielleicht in Kürze einen neuen Job mit weniger Fahrzeit


----------



## _Hagen_ (22. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburg / Gustav-Pönsgen!!!!!



... mir wird das zu kompliziert mit den "Unpässlichkeiten" hier ...

Ist heute ein "3FTM"* Revival ? 

....und ist 18 Uhr Treff oder Abfahrt vom Parkplatz ? 




*3 Füchsen Tüddeliger-Makke


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

Hagen ... das war unfair ... Du hast meinen Durst und die Willenlosigkeit ausgenutzt ...

18:00 Uhr ist abfahrt ... soll ich Dich wieder aufsammeln? (kann nur heute nicht so lange)

@othu ... die Kettenblätter aus dem Bikemarkt hätte ich gebraucht


----------



## _Hagen_ (22. Mai 2012)

@ ... das war unfair ... Du hast meinen Durst und die Willenlosigkeit ausgenutzt ...  
=>  JAU, aber so ... 


@18:00 Uhr ist abfahrt ... soll ich Dich wieder aufsammeln? 
=> brauchen ca. 30 Min. bis zum Parkplatz, komm vorbei, evtl. bin
ich im Keller um etwas Schmiere an dem Bock zu kleistern.....

@kann nur heute nicht so lange
=> was sagte unser Kaiser: Schau'n mer mal


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

ich klingel bei Dir durch ... entscheide gleich, wie ich es mache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mal wirklich gespannt ob "Olli B." mal wieder mit den  
stinkenden&schwitzenden MTB'ler radeln geht....

Oder ob LYCRA-tragende Hupfdohlen ala "spandex italia" 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVRAmcRJ41g"]Eric Prydz - Call on me (HD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


bei diesem Wetter im Fittnesstudio interessanter sind....

Also, was ist mit der "Rückkehr der Killerplauze"  ???

_um mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread zu bringen _


----------



## rheinruhrrider (22. Mai 2012)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit  würde mal gerne neue Trails in D'dorf und Umgebung kennenlernen  Kehrt ihr bei so tollem Wetter hinterher auch ein oder fahren nach der Runde alle nach Hause


----------



## elmono (22. Mai 2012)

Generell die Dienstagsrunde auf 18:30 zu schieben würde ich auch sehr begrüßen. Erhöht meine Teilnahmemöglichkeit recht ordentlich. 

Ansonsten jemand Interesse an Freitag 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2012)

@rheinruhrrider ... grundsätzlich ja ... 

@Jan ... jetzt im Sommer könnten wir auch etwas später starten ... an mir soll es nicht liegen.


----------



## S.F. (22. Mai 2012)

Wir können Jan und Othu ja auch um 18:30 am Staufenplatz aufsammeln. Dann ist Jan vom Büro aus warmgefahren und wir haben uns schon auf den ersten Trails "warmgeschossen".

Wir haben natürlich auch ein Herz für rheinruhrrider, returnierende Killeplautzen und 3FTM!!!!

Da 3FTM angesagt wurde, kehren wir offensichtlich auch noch ein!
Der Laden von letzter Woche war doch absolut passend!!!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönbin mal gespannt und freue mich


----------



## tdn8 (22. Mai 2012)

boah, Jungs... ich würd ja zu gerne genauer wissen, wie's so war in Winterberg, aber ihr habt mir eindeutig zu viel geschrieben seit meinem letzten Besuch hier... 
dann quätsch ich euch halt beim nächsten Treffen aus!


----------



## Frog (22. Mai 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wirklich gespannt ob "Olli B." mal wieder mit den
> stinkenden&schwitzenden MTB'ler radeln geht....
> 
> Oder ob LYCRA-tragende Hupfdohlen ala "spandex italia"
> ...



Hatte heute nur Zeit in engen Hosen eine kleine Runde am Wasser zu fahren. 
Aber am WE können wir was planen!


----------



## DPM (22. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn so am We geplant???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2012)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit  würde mal gerne neue Trails in D'dorf und Umgebung kennenlernen  Kehrt ihr bei so tollem Wetter hinterher auch ein oder fahren nach der Runde alle nach Hause



Klasse Einstieg ....


----------



## irace (23. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ansonsten jemand Interesse an Freitag 18:00 Uhr?



Ja, hier! Ich muss mich ja mal richtig hier vorstellen. Nur mitschreiben geht ja mal garnicht; ich wuerd mich schon gerne noch beteiligen.


----------



## elmono (23. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Klasse Einstieg ....



?




irace schrieb:


> Ja, hier! Ich muss mich ja mal richtig hier vorstellen. Nur mitschreiben geht ja mal garnicht; ich wuerd mich schon gerne noch beteiligen.



Gut. Jetzt muss nur noch jemand mitkommen, der sich auch wirklich vernünftig auskennt auf den Trails.


----------



## DPM (23. Mai 2012)

So,jetzt muss es weg.Bei interresse,melden.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/513491/cat/1


----------



## pauing (24. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

das hört sich nach schweren Bedingungen in Winterberg an. Aber ihr scheint ja euren Spaß gehabt zu haben.
Ich bin auch wieder zurück vom Radreisen. 

Ist schon was fürs WE geplant???


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21250/h

kleiner Zusammenschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,
wir sind gestern im Raum zwischen Ratingen Lintorff und Eggerscheidt von 2 Autos "verfolgt", fotographiert und angehalten worden.
Der ziemlich aufgeregt Kerl hat uns erzählt das wäre Privatwald, er wäre von der privaten Forstverwaltung, wir dürften da nicht fahren, wollte oder konnte sich aber nicht ausweisen, hatte keine Forstplakette am Fahrzeug und hat einen meiner Mitfahrer tätlich angegriffen.
Weiß einer von euch wem der Wald da gehört?

Meiner Meinung war das absolut okay da zu fahren, es war ein 1-1,50 breiter Wanderweg der der Definition des NRW Waldgesetzes als fester Weg mehr als Genüge getan haben sollte, es waren keine Verbots- oder Hinweisschilder angebracht und auch keine Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebiet ausgewiesen...
Grüße
Otto


----------



## irace (24. Mai 2012)

Makke, klasse Video!


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

Grundgesetzt: der Wald ist für alle da!!! Solche Aktionen würde ich zur Anzeige bringen. Wenn er sich nicht Ausweisen kann: Amtsanmaßung; Dummes Anquatschen: Nötigung; Tätlicher Angriff: Körperverletzung!


----------



## othu (24. Mai 2012)

Naja, Anzeigen direkt nicht, ich würde halt gerne wissen wem der Wald da gehört und das Gespräch mit der zuständigen "privaten" Forstverwaltung suchen.

Ich habe versucht dem Kerl das Landesforstgesetz NRW nebst gängigen Urteilen (z.b. VG Köln, 02.12.2008, Az. 14 K 5008/07) aus NRW nahezubringen, das war aber leider nicht möglich, er war zu sehr damit beschäftig, mir zu erklären, dass das Gerät auf den ich sitze kein Fahrrad, sondern ein SPORTGERÄT ist.


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir sind gestern im Raum zwischen Ratingen Lintorff und Eggerscheidt von 2 Autos "verfolgt", fotographiert und angehalten worden.
> Der ziemlich aufgeregt Kerl hat uns erzählt das wäre Privatwald, er wäre von der privaten Forstverwaltung, wir dürften da nicht fahren, wollte oder konnte sich aber nicht ausweisen, hatte keine Forstplakette am Fahrzeug und hat einen meiner Mitfahrer tätlich angegriffen.
> Weiß einer von euch wem der Wald da gehört?
> ...



Hi Otto,

ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wem der Wald gehört, auch wenns quasi meine Nachbarschaft ist. Es könnte aber gut sein, dass es dem Graf von Spee gehört.
Das Gebiet ist ja recht groß, kannst du die Stelle vielleicht mal bei Google Maps markieren und mir zukommen lassen?

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Makke. So einen Mist gerne zur Anzeige bringen. Evtl. vorher mal die DIMB kontaktieren, die kennen sie a) gut aus und haben b) anwaltliche Hilfe.


----------



## Frog (24. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Naja, Anzeigen direkt nicht, ich würde halt gerne wissen wem der Wald da gehört und das Gespräch mit der zuständigen "privaten" Forstverwaltung suchen.
> 
> Ich habe versucht dem Kerl das Landesforstgesetz NRW nebst gängigen Urteilen (z.b. VG Köln, 02.12.2008, Az. 14 K 5008/07) aus NRW nahezubringen, das war aber leider nicht möglich, er war zu sehr damit beschäftig, mir zu erklären, dass das Gerät auf den ich sitze kein Fahrrad, sondern ein SPORTGERÄT ist.




Kennzeichen notiert? Verfolgung &  Angriff hat den Verlust des Führerscheins zur folge (kenn mich da aus!) Und das ist das wenigste was Du machen solltest. Unabhänig ob Du da fahren darfst oder nicht. Ein Fahrverbot würde ich für diese Sache in kauf nehmen!


----------



## othu (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Jan, hoffe das klappt:

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Hü...017885&geocode=FUorDwMdTL5oAA&mra=mr&t=m&z=17


In wie weit wir wirklich verfolgt wurden, kann ich gar nicht sagen, dass hat der Typ nur behauptet: sein Kollege hätte uns beim Einfahren in "seinen" Wald beobachtet (ja, da kam gerade ein Wagen an als wir in den Wald rein sind, mehr haben wir aber nicht mitbekommen), fotographiert, verfolgt und ihn benachrichtigt, er hätte dort auf uns gewartet um uns abzufangen.
Ablauf war, wir kamen von dem kleinen Trail parallel zum Bach der auch bei google zu sehen ist auf den Hülserbergweg, dort stand er mit seinem Auto quer, ich dachte das wäre ein Spaziergänger oder so und habe mir nichts dabei gedacht. Bin dann an dem Auto und dem Typen vorbei, er hat angefangen zu rufen und hat, nachdem ich schon gebremst und gewendet hatte, meinen Folgemann am Arm gepackt und aus relativ hohem Tempo vom Rad gerissen.

Mir war schon vorher aufgefallen, dass in dem Bereich relativ viele kleine Kicker und Rampen gebaut waren, sah aber mehr nach "Kindern und Jugendlichen" aus. Wahrscheinlich aber der Grund für die Kontrollen.

Ich will da jetzt auch keinen großen Aufriss machen, ich hätte nur gerne mal bei der zuständigen (privaten?) Stelle angerufen und gefragt ob es Ihnen gut geht.
(Sofern der Kerl überhaupt im offizellen Auftrag da unterwegs war, kann ja auch sein, dass das nur ein Jagdpächter war der einen auf dicke Hose gemacht hat oder so... wie gesagt, ohne Forstplakette hätte der m.M. nach mit seinem Auto gar nicht in den Wald fahren dürfen.)
Kennzeichen habe ich mir nicht notiert (ärger ich mich jetzt drüber), irgendwas mit ME-


EDIT: http://www.forst-graf-spee.de/ könnte hinkommen, so was ähnliches meine ich gehört zu haben...


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

es mag sein, das der Wald privat ist, das Durchfahren per Fahrrad/Sportgerät kann er Dir aber nicht verbieten. 

http://www.wald2011.de/fileadmin/SI...nloads/Presse/Hintergrund_6_Erholungsraum.pdf


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi Jan, hoffe das klappt:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Hü...017885&geocode=FUorDwMdTL5oAA&mra=mr&t=m&z=17
> 
> ...



Den Trail kenne ich recht gut, die Kickerchen nicht. War aber auch schon länger nicht mehr da.
Obs verboten ist dort zu fahren, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, bin da aber auch schon oft ohne Probleme gefahren.

Und Verbot hin oder her, bei Handgreiflichkeiten wäre eine Anzeige angebracht. Wenn der Zug jetzt abgefahren ist, ists ja aber auch egal und ich würde versuchen, den Mist zu vergessen.


----------



## Prolux (24. Mai 2012)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Kopfschüttel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (24. Mai 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Ist schon was fürs WE geplant???



Hi Ingo,
Jetzt bist Du aber richtig fit nach 2 Wochen Radreise.
Am Sonntag habe ich Zeit.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Mai 2012)

vom bike gerissen???oh mann,da könnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten...


----------



## S.F. (24. Mai 2012)

Sowas ähnliches hat mir mal 1800 Euro Schmerzensgeld gebracht.

Generell hat der Herr keine Rechtfertigung deinen Kollegen vom Rad zu ziehen. Das sind Handgreiflichkeiten mit versuchter oder gar vollendeter Körperverletzung und das gehört bestraft!

Wenn das ein offizieller oder offenkundig erkennbarer Weg ist, gibt es ebenfalls keine Handhabe. Sonst müsste der Besitzer das auch nachweisen, beantragen und entsprechend beschildern. Darüber hinaus ist der Herr, so er denn zur privatwirtschaflichen Forstverwaltung gehört oder dem Eigentümer unterstellt ist, ausweispflichtig. Wie jeder in Deutschland! Er hat an der Stelle zumindest einen Unfall verursacht, deinen Kollegen zu Fall gebracht und damit sowieso ausweispflichtig. 

Wenn aber irgendwelche Kids Sprünge in den Wald gebaut haben... meine Güte, die sind noch jung und denken z.T. nicht soweit! Hab ich mit 14 auch nicht! Und der besagte Mensch sicherlich auch nicht.

Schade nur, dass sich da jemand inkognito gibt und alle Biker über einen Kamm schert! Frei nach dem Motto: ha, jetzt hab ich einen und damit den Schuldigen.

Also, sollten wir auf den Herrn oder jemanden stoßen, der sich dort als Waldpolizei ausgibt und sich nicht ausweisen will... Autonummer notieren, Foto mit dem Handy machen, an die DIMB wenden und dann geht´s weiter! Zurückschlagen ist aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls kontraproduktiv, denn dann sind alle Biker nicht nur Wilde sondern auch noch Schläger! Also immer schön ruhig und freundlich bleiben wenn´s geht. Man sieht sichimmer zweimal im Leben.

Otto, kannst Du was über das Fahrzeug sagen? Marke, Modell, Farbe, Beschriftungen?
Wie sah der Herr denn aus?


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

... wirf den Purschen zu Poden ... 

@Stefan ... wie fährt sich das XT-Trail Pedal? ... wollte Montag schon mal fragen ...


----------



## pauing (24. Mai 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> Jetzt bist Du aber richtig fit nach 2 Wochen Radreise.
> Am Sonntag habe ich Zeit.



Jo wir haben ein paar Rhein-Meter gemacht

Sonntag hört sich gut an. Ich bin am Freitag und Samstag in der alten Heimat. Ich melde mich dann am Samstag, wenn ich wieder zurück bin... Wollen wir am Sonntag glüdern?


----------



## Prolux (24. Mai 2012)

@ Ingo,
glüdern hört sich gut an!

@ alle anderen,
hat einer eine Magura Bremsleitung mit 90 Grad Winkel ?
Makkes ist zu kurz an der Front!


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2012)

Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit morgen 18 Uhr? Noch jemand mit Trailkenntnissen dabei?




S.F. schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hat mir mal 1800 Euro Schmerzensgeld gebracht.



Dann werde ich den Trail in Zukunft wieder öfters nutzen. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, und werde auch vom Rad gezogen.


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

@elmono ... muss morgen um die Zeit Arbeiten ....

@Prolux ... ich glaube, ich habe noch eine hier (schau gleich mal)


----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2012)

@Prolux ... hab eine die nicht abgewinkelt ist, aber laaaaang genug! Nehme sie morgen früh mit zu CS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (24. Mai 2012)

@ Makke,
ja super, komme morgen zu CS


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit morgen 18 Uhr? Noch jemand mit Trailkenntnissen dabei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so kann man auch sein neues bike finanzieren...


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hat mir mal 1800 Euro Schmerzensgeld gebracht.
> 
> Generell hat der Herr keine Rechtfertigung deinen Kollegen vom Rad zu ziehen. Das sind Handgreiflichkeiten mit versuchter oder gar vollendeter Körperverletzung und das gehört bestraft!
> 
> ...



Ich hab heute schon wieder am Bike (s) geschraubt, es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich wieder im Sattel sitzte


----------



## A7XFreak (24. Mai 2012)

Sonntag Glüder klingt gut


----------



## pauing (25. Mai 2012)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Sonntag Glüder klingt gut



Jo, dann wären wir schon drei Ich würde gerne am Nachmittag so um 15:00Uhr starten. Wäre das OK?

Wegen unter der Woche was später fahren: Ich wäre auch dafür, dass wir die Feierabendrunden was später starten. 19:00Uhr wäre super. Jetzt ist es ja wieder lange hell und wenn es warm wird, dann ist der spätere Abend wahrscheinlich besser...


----------



## S.F. (25. Mai 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit morgen 18 Uhr? Noch jemand mit Trailkenntnissen dabei?


Ich bin leider raus!




elmono schrieb:


> Dann werde ich den Trail in Zukunft wieder öfters nutzen. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, und werde auch vom Rad gezogen.



Mach mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (25. Mai 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Otto, kannst Du was über das Fahrzeug sagen? Marke, Modell, Farbe, Beschriftungen?
> Wie sah der Herr denn aus?




Hi Stefan,
ca. 55-60Jahre alt würde ich schätzen, grauer Bart, 170cm...
Kennzeichen des Autos haben wir auch.

Ich hatte gestern noch Kontakt zum Rechtsreferenten der DIMB (und bin da gleich Mitglied geworden), Kurzfassung: der Kerl hat dort als Vertreter der privaten Forstverwaltung keinerlei hoheitliche Befugnisse, ist quasi Privatmann wie du und ich, den Trail durften und dürfen wir nach NRW Forstgesetz fahren, auch wenn einige Vertreter des grünen Gewerbes (Forstbehörden, Jäger, etc.) eine andere Auslegung des Gesetzestextes verbreiten, die Gerichte in NRW tun das nicht.
Für mich war das einfach nur ein agressiver, aber auch hilfloser, Versuch per Einschüchterung die MTBler aus "seinem" Wald zu verteiben.
Ich lasse es jetzt, werde das Gebiet aber weiterhin befahren.

Grüße und schönes Pfingstwochenende
Otto

(vielleicht sieht man sich Montag früh in Glüder?! )


----------



## Prolux (25. Mai 2012)

@S.F.,
Wann bist Du denn morgen in D`dorf ?


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Mai 2012)

15 uhr? Warum so spät? Glüderzeit ist eigentlich 11uhr. also etwas früher wär mir lieber aber notfalls geht auch 15Uhr.


----------



## pauing (26. Mai 2012)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> 15 uhr? Warum so spät? Glüderzeit ist eigentlich 11uhr. also etwas früher wär mir lieber aber notfalls geht auch 15Uhr.


Sorry, ihr müsst ohne mich Glüdern. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## Prolux (26. Mai 2012)

werde morgen hier fahren


----------



## Figurehead (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte auch Lust am Sonntag zu fahren, ob hier oder im Bergischen ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## M-o-B (28. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> ca. 55-60Jahre alt würde ich schätzen, grauer Bart, 170cm...
> Kennzeichen des Autos haben wir auch.
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen. 

Da gebe ich doch auch mal meinen Senf (zum Thema: "wem gehört das Stück Wald..." dazu. Der Wald, von dem hier die Rede ist, gehört dem Grafen Spee (ich persönlich finde es allerdings grundsätzlich schräg, dass irgendwelchen Adligen immer noch riesige Flächen an Wald und Feld gehören. Warum eigentlich? Ist aber ein anderes Thema). 

Ich habe aber noch nicht gehört, dass die Angestellten der Spee´sch Forstverwaltung bezüglich der MTB´ler hier irgendein Fass aufgemacht haben. So private Spinner habe ich hier aber auch schon erlebt, ich weiß allerdings nicht, was ich gemacht hätte, wenn der mir gegenüber tätlich geworden wäre. 

Schönen Gruß 
Christian


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Mai 2012)

M-o-B schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Da gebe ich doch auch mal meinen Senf (zum Thema: "wem gehört das Stück Wald..." dazu. Der Wald, von dem hier die Rede ist, gehört dem Grafen Spee (ich persönlich finde es allerdings grundsätzlich schräg, dass irgendwelchen Adligen immer noch riesige Flächen an Wald und Feld gehören. Warum eigentlich? Ist aber ein anderes Thema).
> 
> ...



habe mir schon überlegt so ein hundeabwehrsprayer am bike zu montieren,kann man natürlich auch für wald-rambos verwenden...


----------



## akami (29. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Der Eine oder Andere von euch kennt mich vielleicht noch. Ich werde wohl vom 14.6.-17.6., evtl. auch länger mit dem Bike und und zwei Kollegen im Schlepptau nach Düsseldorf düsen. Wir wollen da durch den GraWa düsen. Ein, zwei Trails kenne ich noch aber längst nicht mehr alles, was ich damals kannte. Deshalb und um mal wieder ein paar Gesichter von früher zu sehen, wäre es genial, wenn sich eine oder mehrere Touren arrangieren ließen.

MFG,
Philip


----------



## Makke (29. Mai 2012)

Servus Philip ... schlechtes Timing, an dem Wochenende ist ein Großteil gerade auf dem Weg nach Latsch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

heute abend jemand am start?


----------



## othu (29. Mai 2012)

@M-o-B: mir ist das eigentlich egal ob jetzt Graf oder nicht, irgendwem gehört Wald in Deutschland immer und ob der Waldbesitzer nun einen Adelstitel trägt oder nicht macht für mich und das MTB-Fahren ja erstmal keinen Unterschied.
Es sind übrigens seit dem Vorfall noch 2 weitere Bekannte von mir dort angesprochen worden, es scheint sich was zusammen zu brauen... dazu passt auch, dass in dem Gebiet immer mehr Wildruhezonen ausgewiesen werden... (ob zu Recht weiß ich nicht, bin auf jeden Fall an mehreren Schildern vorbeigekommen)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Flyer ausgedruckt und in den Rucksack gepackt mit den betreffenden Stellen des Landesforstgesetz und dem Urteil des VG Köln das die Rechtslage schön zusammenfast und darstellt und werde die Wanderern und Förstern die meinen mich belehren zu müssen überreichen.


----------



## Figurehead (29. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute jemand die Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (29. Mai 2012)

bin die nächsten Tage raus ... hab am WE etwas zu sportlich im Wald geparkt


----------



## Prolux (29. Mai 2012)

@ Makke,
gute Besserung, ist es das Knie oder ist noch was kaputt?


----------



## Makke (29. Mai 2012)

nur das Knie ... etwas geschwollen und bewegungseingeschränkt ... werd mich gleich mal ums Hinterrad kümmern, das muss mit neuen Speichen bestückt werden ...


----------



## lhampe (29. Mai 2012)

Ja, was ist denn dieses WE los? Hab mich in Warstein auch lang gemacht. War den ganzen Tag schon 'loose' unterwegs und irgendwann hat's nicht mehr gereicht. Ich kann Rippenprellung am besten, erst auf La Palma und nun schon wieder eine leichte. War aber trotzdem geiler Tag in Warstein. Den Bikepark kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## othu (30. Mai 2012)

Moin, ich will am 7.6. nach Glüder, jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? Geht aber früh los: 8Uhr Parkplatz 
Alternativ hätte ich ne Tour bei Overrath die ich nicht kenne, aber nicht schlecht und sehr endurolastig sein soll...


----------



## M-o-B (31. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @M-o-B: mir ist das eigentlich egal ob jetzt Graf oder nicht, irgendwem gehört Wald in Deutschland immer und ob der Waldbesitzer nun einen Adelstitel trägt oder nicht macht für mich und das MTB-Fahren ja erstmal keinen Unterschied.
> Es sind übrigens seit dem Vorfall noch 2 weitere Bekannte von mir dort angesprochen worden, es scheint sich was zusammen zu brauen... dazu passt auch, dass in dem Gebiet immer mehr Wildruhezonen ausgewiesen werden... (ob zu Recht weiß ich nicht, bin auf jeden Fall an mehreren Schildern vorbeigekommen)
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt einen Flyer ausgedruckt und in den Rucksack gepackt mit den betreffenden Stellen des Landesforstgesetz und dem Urteil des VG Köln das die Rechtslage schön zusammenfast und darstellt und werde die Wanderern und Förstern die meinen mich belehren zu müssen überreichen.



Hallo Othu.
Die Wildruhezonen können die Forstbetreiber m. E. nach ihrem Ermessen ausweisen. Das Problem sind da aber eher die Leute, die mit nicht angeleinten Hunden kreuz und quer abseits der Wege durch den Wald laufen und das Wild nicht zur Ruhe kommen lassen. Die Idee mit dem Flyer ist nicht schlecht, das spart dann ggf. Diskussionen. Aber wahrscheinlich sind da einfach nur ein paar Spinner unterwegs. 

Aber die Diskussion um die von uns verursachten Schäden kommt ja immer wieder mal auf. Aus meiner Sicht Blödsinn, die Wälder hier um uns herum sind nun mal Bewirtschaftungsgebiet. Und wenn man sich dann mal die Spuren der Unimogs und der anderen Transportfahrzeuge anschaut.... 

Und ansonsten: Schwamm drüber, wir werden da eh nichts dran ändern und sind lediglich zum Reagieren verdammt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Christian,

das ist nicht richtig.
Wege sperren kann nur die zuständige untere Landschaftsbehörde. 
Der jeweilige Forst muss die Sperrung dort beantragen und nach Genehmigung korrekt ausweisen. 
Die Schilder die ich hier so in der Umgebung gesehen/gefunden habe, kann man hier z.b. kaufen:
http://www.absperr-schilder-technik...schild-Bitte-nicht-betreten-Wild-Ruhezone.htm
, sind aber nichts offizielles und haben keine Rechtsgültigkeit.
Der Forst stellt sich aber wohl auf den Standpunkt es handele sich nicht um Wege (sprich nicht ganzjährig mit Forstfahrzeugen befahrbar), also brauche er auch keine Genehmigung.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Prolux (31. Mai 2012)

Machen wir das auch in Latsch?

http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1021944/dolomite-climb-ride


----------



## Makke (31. Mai 2012)

@Danny ... mist, jetzt hast Du es verraten ...


----------



## -Wally- (31. Mai 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Danny ... mist, jetzt hast Du es verraten ...



Ach deswegen wolltest Du dir unbedingt noch ein Klettersteigset kaufen...jetzt sehe ich klar! 
Nagut, Klettergurt nimmt ja eh nicht viel Platz weg im Bikerucksack....packe ich dann auch schonmal ein.


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

spüre ich da bei euch ein kribbeln wegen ende juni...


----------



## Makke (31. Mai 2012)

.... kribbeln ... ? Du solltest uns mal sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (31. Mai 2012)

Heiß wie Frittenfett!


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

na denn top 10 oder?


----------



## elmono (1. Juni 2012)

Von hinten vielleicht.


----------



## Makke (1. Juni 2012)

... ich fahr ja nur wegen der Berge und dem Flüssigobst mit


----------



## S.F. (1. Juni 2012)

Genau, die Vorfreude auf das Kribbeln im Hals!!!!


----------



## kawa116 (4. Juni 2012)

Servus, 

jemand bock heut abend ne kleine Runde in Grafenberg zu drehen? Will doch meine Neuanschaffung mal ausprobieren. 


Gruß Flo


----------



## othu (4. Juni 2012)

Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde?
Wenn ja, ev. ab 18.30 am Parkplatz Fahneburgstraße/Ernst-Poesgen-Allee oder in der Nähe? 
Soll ja morgen ein wenig trockener sein als der Rest der Woche...


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2012)

bin Heute und Morgen raus ... muss/darf Arbeiten ...


----------



## S.F. (4. Juni 2012)

Heute Abend nicht und morgen eher auch nicht. Otto was war nochmal mit Donnerstag?


----------



## othu (4. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag steht(sofern es nicht allzu nass wird...), 8Uhr Parkplatz Glüder!
Kommst mit? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

hat jemand noch ein 34 Kettenblatt (für Shimanokurbeln SLX/XT)?


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ein 34 Kettenblatt (für Shimanokurbeln SLX/XT)?



willst Du für latsch aufrüsten? 32er könnte ich evtl. anbieten!


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

bin noch am Überlegen, welches Rad ich mitnehme ... und Alternative 2 hat aktuell ein 36er drauf ...


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> bin noch am Überlegen, welches Rad ich mitnehme ... und Alternative 2 hat aktuell ein 36er drauf ...



ich dachte es wäre nur das Speci SX im fertigen zustand ...welches noch?


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

hmmm .... hab da noch was "neues" ... quasi ne Trailfräse


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hmmm .... hab da noch was "neues" ... quasi ne Trailfräse



dann sende mal per Mail ein Bild bzw. das Modell!!! Kann mir aber schon denken, was es ist: vorne mit E; hinten mi O.


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

nööö ...  erst wenn es fertig ist ... noch fehlt ein Teil


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nööö ...  erst wenn es fertig ist ... noch fehlt ein Teil



was brauchst du denn noch?


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

Umwerfer ... ist schon unterwegs aber halt noch nicht hier.

... am Rande ... so sieht es knapp 600hm unterhalb des Madritschjochs aus:

http://www.sulden.com/shared/webcam-sulden-seilbahn.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. Juni 2012)

nee, hab kein 34`er, 42`er hab ich..  formt die Beine beim hoch fahren


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Umwerfer ... ist schon unterwegs aber halt noch nicht hier.
> 
> ... am Rande ... so sieht es knapp 600hm unterhalb des Madritschjochs aus:
> 
> http://www.sulden.com/shared/webcam-sulden-seilbahn.asp



hätte noch eine passenden gehabt: 2-fach SLX E-Typ (so gut wie neu)!


----------



## Prolux (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Umwerfer ... ist schon unterwegs aber halt noch nicht hier.
> 
> ... am Rande ... so sieht es knapp 600hm unterhalb des Madritschjochs aus:
> 
> http://www.sulden.com/shared/webcam-sulden-seilbahn.asp




Das sieht aber kalt aus!


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

ist das ein SLX Umwerfer FD M 665 E-Type Top Swing?[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Frog (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ist das ein SLX Umwerfer FD M 665 E-Type Top Swing?[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]



du bekommst post! und ja!


----------



## Prolux (5. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

ich muss Arbeiten, bin raus ... evt Nachmittag was kleines lokal.


----------



## elmono (5. Juni 2012)

Da ist mir viel zu viel Schnee. Ich bleib zu Hause. Hier ists wenigstens nur nass - dafür aber nicht kalt.


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)

das wird Ski, Bike and Hike ...


----------



## elmono (5. Juni 2012)

Ich nehm die Tourenski mit...


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## natureboy79 (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Umwerfer ... ist schon unterwegs aber halt noch nicht hier.
> 
> ... am Rande ... so sieht es knapp 600hm unterhalb des Madritschjochs aus:
> 
> http://www.sulden.com/shared/webcam-sulden-seilbahn.asp



wow!ich mein berg ab kein problem,kennst du ja von letztes jahr,aber berg rauf durch den tiefschnee geht in die beine.haben wir ja richtig glück gehabt.


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> das wird Ski, Bike and Hike ...



Okay, dann werden fette Ballonreifen aufgezogen und da kleben wir einfach Felle druff -fertig ist das Ski-Touren-Enduro.

Aber schon irre, was da wieder runter gekommen ist. Bin derzeit in den Allgäuer Alpen und hier sind Altschneefelder auch unter deutlich 2000m Höhe noch verdammt groß...aber es wird so langsam.


----------



## pauing (6. Juni 2012)

Moin,

wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles mit zur Trail Trophy?
Da Lars momentan noch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden hat, kam mir der Gedanke, dass man mit ein paar Leuten vielleicht mit einem Sprinter anreisen könnte. Dann hätte man eine Möglichkeit zu shutteln War mal so ein Gedanke.

Bei mir geht es jetzt gleich für 4 Tage in den Harz zum Einfahren für die TT Viel Spaß am langen WE!


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

wenn Du einen Sprinter hast, dann her damit 
Einen zu Mieten wird ziemlich teuer ...


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2012)

Den braucht ihr:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mercedes-132...obile_wagen&hash=item19d188f4f4#ht_854wt_1396


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. Juni 2012)

Fun-Riders Bus!!!! Geilo!!!  

Otto, bei Dir auf der Ecke steht doch noch ein Vito im Gulf Design!


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

Geilomat .... manno, wo bekomm ich mal fix das Geld her ...


----------



## S.F. (6. Juni 2012)

Und die Auktion geht noch ein paar Tage 
Müssen wir doch einen alten Sprinter von der Post kaufen...


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

in original gelb und der bekommt dan ein Biene Maja Design


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Fun-Riders Bus!!!! Geilo!!!
> 
> Otto, bei Dir auf der Ecke steht doch noch ein Vito im Gulf Design!



Ich spekuliere ja eher auf den Wurstwagen der an der "Tanke" Richtung dir steht 
Aber das wurde mir schon entschieden verboten...


----------



## romka (6. Juni 2012)

also günstige fahrzeuge gibts vom ZOLL

http://www.zoll-auktion.de/auktion/auktionsuebersicht.php?katid=191&erste_seite=ja


----------



## pauing (6. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wenn Du einen Sprinter hast, dann her damit
> Einen zu Mieten wird ziemlich teuer ...



Hab leider keinen 
Ich denke, wenn man mit ca. 7 Leuten einen mietet, sollte das nicht so teuer werden. Ich schätze, dass das dann um die 100EUR pro Nase kostet und man müßte mit alle Mann nur 1x Sprit bezahlen. Außerdem hat man keinen Verschleiß oder eventuelle Extrakosten durch Unfallschaden am privaten PKW. Man hätte genug Mitfahrer, die einmal das Steuern übergnehmen können. 

Dann hätte man einen Shuttle vor Ort, mit dem man abwechselnd viele Höhenmeter machen kann. In Latsch kommt man ja super über Asphalt nach oben. 

Aber ein Funriders Teambus wäre mal eine Überlegung wert....Muss ja keine Karre für 10.000EUR sein, obwohl der SRAM Bus der Hammer wäre


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

ich hab mal nachgefragt ... mit knapp 1000â¬ mÃ¼ssten wir rechnen, die Fahrzeuge sind nicht das Problem ... aber die Kilometer!!!
Das lohnt also so nicht, da es auch keine Fahrzeuge mit Laderaum und 5-6 SitzplÃ¤tzen gibt.


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

hat jemand von Euch einen:

Fat Albert 2,4 TLR Front oder rear
Maxxis Ardent 2,4 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das mein Fetter Alber für´s Hinterrad defekt ist, die Flanke ist gerissen ... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab noch den FA 2,3 UST


----------



## lhampe (6. Juni 2012)

Wer fährt denn noch am Montag (18.) Richtung Latsch. Ich hätte einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den FA 2,3 UST



so ne alte Lamelle hab ich auch noch, die bröselt ja schon beim hingucken


----------



## Prolux (7. Juni 2012)

@ Makke,
war heute schon mit Stefan und den Anderen glüdern!
Grüße Danny


----------



## othu (7. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch einen:
> 
> Fat Albert 2,4 TLR Front oder rear
> Maxxis Ardent 2,4
> ...



Ich könnte dir einen Ardent 2.6 anbieten.
Oder eine Rubber Queen 2.4
Oder einen Kenda Nevegal 2.5


----------



## lhampe (7. Juni 2012)

wo wir schon beim Teile suchen sind.

Hat einer nen 50mm Vorbau zum probieren. 
Hab auf nen 12° Syntace Lenker umgebaut. Das fahren damit gefällt mir ganz gut, durch die 12° Kröpfung wird die Sitzposition aber auch 'kürzer'. Ich überlege ob's mit nem etwas längeren Vorbau noch besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Juni 2012)

Ardent 2,6 klingt seehr interessant, der passt aber nicht auf die Felge ...

@Lars ... die 12° bringen, je nach Lenkerbreite eine 1 bis 1,5cm kürzere Front ... hab leider keine kurzen Vorbauten mehr da.
Da ich den lenker an fast allen Rädern fahre, hab ich überall den passenden 60er Vorbau drauf ...

.. und weil wir gerade beim Basteln sind:
die erste Testrunde lief auch super ...


----------



## SilverWolf (7. Juni 2012)

Echt, hier  passt  alles!


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juni 2012)

alles dran was muss...kein firlefanz...schön!


----------



## elmono (7. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Stumpi!

Aber jetzt biste bergauf ja noch schneller?!


----------



## Makke (7. Juni 2012)

Danke!
naja ... Wunder vollbringe ich damit auch keine


----------



## -Wally- (8. Juni 2012)

Wow! Makke, ich hab ja schon vorher gesagt, dass der LRS verdammt gut zu dem Rahmen passt, aber das ganze jetzt so in Natura zu sehen...Wow! Glückwunsch, soooo genial geworden die Kiste!!

@lhampe
Ich habe noch DEN Vorbau, quasi die Mutter aller Vorbauten, nämlich einen Raceface D2 in 50mm im Keller liegen, allerdings die 10 Grad Variante, den könntest Du gerne mal testen, allerdings bin ich in den nächsten Tagen noch in den Alpen unterwegs und erst Anfang kommende Woche wieder im Lande.

@Othu
Was haste denn  für eine Rubber Queen übrig? Eine Chilli Version? Die würde dem Hinterrad meines Hardtails evtl. noch gut tun...

Braucht jemand noch Avid/Sram Matchmaker, hab noch neue in OVP rumliegen...und meine 66 eta kommt nun auch weg...


----------



## _Hagen_ (8. Juni 2012)

Ahoi Düsseldorfer-Bande,

habe heute einen SQLab Sattel im Austausch bekommen, benötige ihn aber nicht: SQLab 611 Carbon Team Edition 13 cm, Preis VB.

@Makke: der würde gut zu deinem neuen Rad passen 

Wenn einer mag - das ist unkomplizierter für mich, als den in den Markt zu werfen

Ciao hagen


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> @Othu
> Was haste denn  für eine Rubber Queen übrig? Eine Chilli Version? Die würde dem Hinterrad meines Hardtails evtl. noch gut tun...




Ja, 2.4er Rubber Queen BC, aber eigentlich nicht abzugeben, ich hätte den nur "verliehen" um einen ev. kurzfristigen Notfall, Engpass oder Testfahrt zu überbrücken.


----------



## Frog (8. Juni 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi Düsseldorfer-Bande,
> 
> habe heute einen SQLab Sattel im Austausch bekommen, benötige ihn aber nicht: SQLab 611 Carbon Team Edition 13 cm, Preis VB.
> 
> ...



...der passt aber nur, wenn der Aufkelber auf dem Oberrohr bleibt!

@Hagen: 30  für den Sattel....reicht oder?


----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> @Makke: der würde gut zu deinem neuen Rad passen  ...



Pfui Deib`l ist der hässlich ... der kommt mir nicht an Rad, selbst der weiße, der gearde drann ist, kommt wieder weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (8. Juni 2012)

Sorry, eine Info fehlte noch: ist nur bis 0,1t zugelassen.. 
Damit sind Makke&Olli raus....

(ok ok war nen Scherz...)


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Pfui Deib`l ist der hässlich ... der kommt mir nicht an Rad, selbst der weiße, der gearde drann ist, kommt wieder weg ...



warum weg?passt doch weiß?oder aber noch einen anderen farbton reinnehmen.dann sieht man dich am madritschjoch wenigstens bei all dem schnee.


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Stumpjumper! 
Poste mal ein Bild wenn er eingeweiht ist. 

Gruß klasse


----------



## lhampe (8. Juni 2012)

hat einer von Euch morgen ne tour vor? Morgen soll ja schönes Wetter werden. Ich kann aber noch nix wildes machen da die Rippenprellung noch was zwickt.


----------



## lhampe (8. Juni 2012)

Und noch ne Frage. Ihr seid doch im DAV. In welchem Gau ähhh welcher Sektion seid Ihr. In Wuppertal gibt's wenigstens ne MTB Sparte. Solingen will davon nix wissen.


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2012)

Ich bin in der Sektion Düsseldorf, da sind auch noch knapp 30 Leute vom TeamD, nach den letzten beiden Mitgliederversammlungen, habe ich aber ernsthaft überlegt aus zutreten, eine Drachenhöhle (offensichtliche Manipulation von Abstimmungen, persönliche Grabenkämpfe unter den alten Herren, etc.)!

Ich hatte überlegt in die Sektion Duisburg zu wechseln, da sind wir Anfang des Jahres total nett und freundlich untergekommen, als die Eifelhütte unserer Sektion überraschend überbucht war.


----------



## owlschredder (8. Juni 2012)

*BIETE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT NACH WINTERBERG* : Samstag 16.06. von Großraum Köln / Düsseldorf, gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung, Leute mit Führerschein bevorzugt, PM an mich für nähere Infos.

Sry für Off-Topic


----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2012)

bin auch ind er Sekte Düsseldorf, aber nicht Mitglied im Team D ... 

Wegen morgen muss ich spontan zu/absagen

@owlschredder ... ist doch nicht o.t. ... geht ja schließlich ums Biken


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Juni 2012)

owlschredder schrieb:


> *BIETE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT NACH WINTERBERG* : Samstag 16.06. von Großraum Köln / Düsseldorf, gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung, Leute mit Führerschein bevorzugt, PM an mich für nähere Infos.
> 
> Sry für Off-Topic



OWL - Rules. Zumindest noch sonnen bissel..

Ein Ex-OWLer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juni 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> hat einer von Euch morgen ne tour vor? Morgen soll ja schönes Wetter werden. Ich kann aber noch nix wildes machen da die Rippenprellung noch was zwickt.



wir werden morgen in glüder sein.denke wird ca.halb zwei.was ist mit dir?


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Juni 2012)

Halb Zwei? mal schaun ob sich da was einrichten lässt


----------



## lhampe (9. Juni 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wir werden morgen in glüder sein.denke wird ca.halb zwei.was ist mit dir?



Meinst Du Sonntag oder Samstag?


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juni 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Meinst Du Sonntag oder Samstag?



heute


----------



## lhampe (9. Juni 2012)

ich fahre jetzt von hier ne rund los.


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Juni 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wir werden morgen in glüder sein.denke wird ca.halb zwei.was ist mit dir?


Wer ist denn wir?  Wahrscheinlich sind ich und Pascal auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juni 2012)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Wer ist denn wir?  Wahrscheinlich sind ich und Pascal auch dabei!



kollege und ich.vielleicht auch nur ich.


----------



## outdooralex (9. Juni 2012)

puh, musste mich erstmal vom Mittwoch erholen - war recht fett 
... ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2012)

N`abend zusammen ...

ich suche dringend eine Blackspire Stinger 2fach Kettenführung für BB-Montage ... oder zumindest die Rolle davon ...


----------



## elmono (10. Juni 2012)

Hab ich hier liegen. Nur einmal kurz montiert.


----------



## pauing (10. Juni 2012)

Hallöle,
ich bin wieder aus dem Harz zurück. Ich soll von dem TT Uhrgestein Stefan aus Frankfurt den Makke und S.F. lieb grüßen. Den Stefan habe ich heute zufällig in Braunlage in der Gondel getroffen.


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Hab ich hier liegen. Nur einmal kurz montiert.


haben will!

@Ingo .... Danke!!!


----------



## elmono (10. Juni 2012)

Soll ich den morgen schon mit ins Büro nehmen, oder reichts in Latsch?


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2012)

nene ... das ist zu spääät ...


----------



## Frog (11. Juni 2012)

ähnliche Frage:

Hat einer eine Stinger Kettenführung für ISCG 3 /old übrig? Also für mein Speci?


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2012)

@Jan ... hast Du das Teil dabei, und was muss ich in â¬ mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (11. Juni 2012)

Nee, hattest ja nix mehr geschrieben. Ruf mal an, oder soll ich morgen mitnehmen?

Euros natürlich in Abhängigkeit davon, wie dringend du das Teil brauchst.


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2012)

bring es morgen mal mit ... würde es dann gegen 15:30 Uhr bei Dir holen ...
oh Mist, das wird ja somit unbezahlbar ...


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2012)

fährt heute abend jemand?


----------



## elmono (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, Rennrad. 

PS: MTB geht leider noch nicht wegen Schulter/Oberam vom Sturz letzter Woche. Hoffe überhaupt noch Kraft auf dem Pedal zu haben nach einer Woche ohne Training.


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2012)

ich werd heute mit dem Stumpi im Dreck spielen gehen ...


----------



## Prolux (13. Juni 2012)

nee, bin heute schon gefahren


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (15. Juni 2012)

Moin,

hat einer Lust, heute Nachmittag im Matsch zu wühlen?

Cheers


----------



## fknobel (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Mal ne frage an die Ddorf fraktion hier...

Bin am WE mal wieder bei meine Freundin in Ddorf. Da sie noch was für die Uni machen muss, hab ich mir überlegt meinen Bock mit zu nehmen und ne runde die Wälder unsicher zu machen. Gibt es da irgendwo was anständiges, ohne das ich ne Weltreise veranstallten muss? 

Dachte da an diesen Hügel wo oben die Pferderennbahn drauf ist und der Öffentliche Wildpark sein zuhause hat. Da gibts doch bestimmt was, oder? 

Danke und Gruß

Florian


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2012)

Es gibt viiiele schönen Sachen in der Nähe, die aber hier so reinzutippen iss nicht.

Ich hab gerade alles für die Alpen gepackt, daher kann ich am WE auch keine Runde mehr drehen ... 
Aber einfach mal rumfahren und schaun, da findet sich einiges ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (15. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Es gibt viiiele schönen Sachen in der Nähe, die aber hier so reinzutippen iss nicht.
> 
> Ich hab gerade alles für die Alpen gepackt, daher kann ich am WE auch keine Runde mehr drehen ...
> Aber einfach mal rumfahren und schaun, da findet sich einiges ...



jetzt schon!!! Ich fahre morgen und habe noch nicht´s gepackt!


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2012)

Morgen will ich mir Zeit für die Familie nehmen und Sonntag bin ich auf ner Veranstaltung ...


----------



## elmono (15. Juni 2012)

Puh, ich hab auch noch nix gebracht und sitz auch sicher noch ein paar Stunden hier am Schreibtisch.

Abfahrt morgen früh 6 Uhr. Mal sehen...


----------



## fknobel (15. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Es gibt viiiele schönen Sachen in der Nähe, die aber hier so reinzutippen iss nicht.
> 
> Ich hab gerade alles für die Alpen gepackt, daher kann ich am WE auch keine Runde mehr drehen ...
> Aber einfach mal rumfahren und schaun, da findet sich einiges ...



Na dann werd ich ja bestimmt auch irgendwas finden.


----------



## Frog (15. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Puh, ich hab auch noch nix gebracht und sitz auch sicher noch ein paar Stunden hier am Schreibtisch.
> 
> Abfahrt morgen früh 6 Uhr. Mal sehen...




wir wollen so um 7:30 los......ich schick dir mal meine Nummern.


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> wir wollen so um 7:30 los......ich schick dir mal meine Nummern.


warum so megafrüh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (15. Juni 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> warum so megafrüh?



will noch etwas Sonne tanken! Und evtl. noch einen Kuchen bei Werner essen!


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> will noch etwas Sonne tanken! Und evtl. noch einen Kuchen bei Werner essen!



warte mal,worüber reden wir hier eigentlich???ich meinte morgen in düsseldorf
ne runde drehen??


----------



## Frog (15. Juni 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> warte mal,worüber reden wir hier eigentlich???ich meinte morgen in düsseldorf
> ne runde drehen??



Latsch


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

neidfaktor 100


----------



## pauing (15. Juni 2012)

Ich wünsche der Vorhut eine schöne Anreise! 
Morgen geh ich noch beim Drachenbootrennen im Medienhafen paddeln und am Sonntag muss das Rad noch was modifiziert werden. Dann wird gepackt Bis Montag im Vinschgau!


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

ich wünsche allen latsch-fahrer eine schöne bikewoche!viel spass jungs!


----------



## fknobel (15. Juni 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> warte mal,worüber reden wir hier eigentlich???ich meinte morgen in düsseldorf
> ne runde drehen??



Bist du zufällig morgen in Ddorf mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## Der Boulder (15. Juni 2012)

@ Makke, S.F., Elmono

Ich hab gelesen, Ihr seid bei der Trailtrophy mit dabei?
An diesem Wochenende bin ich auch in der Nähe.
Werde versuchen dort mal reinzuschauen.
Gruß aus dem Süden, Michael


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2012)

@Micha ... bist herzlich willkommen!!!!


----------



## kikkiiiii (15. Juni 2012)

hallo jungs!

ich habe eine frage, was den aaper wald angeht:
wie komme ich schnellst möglich vom mörsenbroicherweg zum bikepark 7 hügel??  habe bis jetzt nur von dem gehört und wollte mir den am sonntag mal angucken. ich hoffe der existiert noch, da das schon einige zeit her ist 

lg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (15. Juni 2012)

Bikepark ?? Gab es ( leider ) noch nie..


----------



## kikkiiiii (16. Juni 2012)

Ich wusste nicht, wie ich das umschreiben sollte. Es ist kein Bikepark, sondern ein Teil des Waldes in dem Hügel aufgeschüttet wurden zum Springen


----------



## DPM (16. Juni 2012)

kikkiiiii schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, wie ich das umschreiben sollte. Es ist kein Bikepark, sondern ein Teil des Waldes in dem Hügel aufgeschüttet wurden zum Springen



Ahh,kenn ich. Die rinne...


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2012)

7 Hügel!


----------



## DPM (16. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 7 Hügel!



Ok. Dann wohl nicht die rinne. Egal...war heute in Willingen. Habe das stumpjumper EVO carbon Probe gefahren. Ein Träumchen


----------



## klasse08-15 (17. Juni 2012)

Warst du der Typ, der das Teil megadreckig zurückgegeben hat? 
War ja unglaublich verregnet...

Gruß klasse


----------



## elmono (17. Juni 2012)

Bis morgen oder so Jungs. Ich teste schon mal lokale Brauereierzeugnisse.


----------



## natureboy79 (17. Juni 2012)

saufen könnt ihr die nächsten tage genug,soll ja regnen wie noch nie da unten...


----------



## pauing (17. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Bis morgen oder so Jungs. Ich teste schon mal lokale Brauereierzeugnisse.



Sieht lecker aus Prost...bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Schlucke (18. Juni 2012)

Hat bei dem Kaiserwetter heute einer Lust, in oder um Düsseldorf eine Runde zu drehen?

Cheers


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. Juni 2012)

Sehr gern! 
Ich schreib dir ne PN.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Tour, ich bin komplett platt.
Der kleine Trail an der Eisenbahnbrücke ist nicht zu fahren. Ich kam zwar durch, weil jemand den Trail freigehauen hat, aber beide Arme sind komplett verkratzt. Und das ziemlich tief. Überall Brombeersträucher, unfahrbar.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## othu (19. Juni 2012)

Jemand Sa oder So morgens/vormittags in oder um Glüder unterwegs?


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (19. Juni 2012)

Fand ich auch! Hat richtig gefetzt, war auch platt. Und sorry, dass Du das Versuchskaninchen spielen musstest. Wiederholung immer wieder gerne.

Cheers



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour, ich bin komplett platt.
> Der kleine Trail an der Eisenbahnbrücke ist nicht zu fahren. Ich kam zwar durch, weil jemand den Trail freigehauen hat, aber beide Arme sind komplett verkratzt. Und das ziemlich tief. Überall Brombeersträucher, unfahrbar.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


----------



## SLR (20. Juni 2012)

Hi...

ich fahre öfters im Apperwald und suche ein paar Leute die mitfahren, denn so macht es doch mehr Spaß. Fahre meistens so um die 40Km und 650Hm. Kann natürlich auch mehr sein. 
Hätte auch sehr große Lust dort mal eine Nachttour hinzulegen.   

Zudem fahre ich in der Woche eine lange (gerade) Strecke um Kondition aufzubauen. 

Ich wohne in Derendorf auf der Ulmenstraße, vielleicht kommt ja sogor jmd aus der Ecke. 

Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2012)

SLR schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> ich fahre öfters im Apperwald und suche ein paar Leute die mitfahren, denn so macht es doch mehr Spaß. Fahre meistens so um die 40Km und 650Hm. Kann natürlich auch mehr sein.
> Hätte auch sehr große Lust dort mal eine Nachttour hinzulegen.
> ...



hi,hier wird sich eher unregelmäßig getroffen,wobei ich nichts dagegen hätte mal einen festen termin in der woche festzumachen.ansonsten gibt es noch das team d vom dav.frag mal den othu der weiss mehr...


----------



## othu (21. Juni 2012)

Team D des Düsseldorfer DAV: 

-jeden Mittwoch 19Uhr .. 22Uhr, danach noch ein Bier
-Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburger Str
-2-3 Gruppen von schnell über mittel bis eher gemütlich
-30-60km, 450-900hm (je nach Dauer, Gruppe, Strecke)
-die Teilnehmer sind mehrheitlich CC/Marathon-orientiert


----------



## SLR (21. Juni 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Team D des Düsseldorfer DAV:
> 
> -jeden Mittwoch 19Uhr .. 22Uhr, danach noch ein Bier
> -Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburger Str
> ...




Ja das hört sich doch gut an, auch das mit dem Bier! ;-)  Wird vom Parkplatz gestartet? Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Besten Dank


----------



## othu (21. Juni 2012)

Japp, Start um 19Uhr am Parkplatz.
Lampe mitbringen, selbst jetzt im Sommer kommen wir ab und an in die Dämmerung!
(ev. können wir dir eine Leihlampe zur Verfügung stellen wenn du noch keine hast)

Je nach Jahrezeit und Wetter sind wir 10 (Winter/Regen) bis 30 (Sommer/Sonne) Leute.


Erkennst mich an einem weißen 29er Hardtail, 
alternativ den dicksten aus der Gruppe ansprechen


----------



## SLR (21. Juni 2012)

Eine gute Lampe habe ich, was man halt so braucht wird mitgenommen. 

Dann bis nächsten Mittwoch!

Beste Dank!


----------



## Prolux (25. Juni 2012)

ERGEBNISSE der TrailTrophy 2012 sind Online!    http://www.cronomerano.it/


----------



## Makke (25. Juni 2012)

eine Hölle anstrengende Woche ... aber: LEIDER GEIL!!!!


----------



## Prolux (25. Juni 2012)

Da stimme ich dir zu !!!


----------



## Frog (25. Juni 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu !!!



@Prolux:
ich find Dich garnicht auf der Liste!


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> eine Hölle anstrengende Woche ... aber: LEIDER GEIL!!!!



genau so sieht das aus.

Ich vermute im nächsten Jahr bin doch wieder dabei... 
Dann aber ohne Flat Albert 

Ich hoffe alle sind mittlerweile gut zurück gekommen, nachdem wir die Alpen überquert hatten lief es eigentlich ganz gut- auch im Notlauf. Wir waren entspannten 10 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (26. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe ja immer noch nicht die Aversionen gegen den Fat Albert. Zumindest Tubeless so ziemlich der zuverlässigste Reifen den ich bis dato hatte. 

Schön dass ihr bei der TT noch Spaß hattet. Wir hatten dann auch noch ein nettes Wochenende zu Hause - die Berge wären mir aber lieber gewesen. Wenigstens hat es ja vorher für ein paar Touren gereicht.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Juni 2012)

Willkommen zurück an die Heimkehrer. Die Fotos lassen ja auf tolles Wetter und sehr gute Laune schliessen. Beneide euch sehr! Und freue mich, dass ihr viel Spass hattet! 

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Frog (26. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja immer noch nicht die Aversionen gegen den Fat Albert. Zumindest Tubeless so ziemlich der zuverlässigste Reifen den ich bis dato hatte.
> 
> Schön dass ihr bei der TT noch Spaß hattet. Wir hatten dann auch noch ein nettes Wochenende zu Hause - die Berge wären mir aber lieber gewesen. Wenigstens hat es ja vorher für ein paar Touren gereicht.



nicht mit gefahren?


----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2012)

Klar ist Danni auf der Liste! Er hat nur zur Sicherheit den Samstag ausgelassen.
Auf den Vorbereitungstouren hat er mir aber wieder ständig am Hinterrad geklebt!  

Aversionen gegen FA... frag mal Makke!!! 
Der ist vor mir hergefahren und ich wusste nicht warum er da so rummacht... auf jedem zweiten Stein rutschte der Hinterreifen seitlich weg...

Daniela hatte Probleme mit dem Kiefer, deshalb ist Jan früher abgereist.


----------



## Prolux (26. Juni 2012)

@ Stefan,
ich habe meine Sonnenbrille in deinem Auto vergessen. Guck mal ob die da rumliegt (vorne)

Danke!


----------



## Makke (26. Juni 2012)

@Jan ... wie geht es Deiner Frau? ... alles wieder im Lot?

zum Theman Fat Albert ... das Verhältnis ist 1:1 ... hatte keinen Plattfuß (vermutlich dank Tubless) aber auch keinen Grip am Hinterrad ... (ich vermute das man den 2012er FA deklassiert hat um den Hans Dampf zu puschen)


----------



## pauing (26. Juni 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> genau so sieht das aus.
> 
> Ich vermute im nächsten Jahr bin doch wieder dabei...
> Dann aber ohne Flat Albert
> ...



Yeah im Notlauf 800km überstanden. Da hat der kleine blaue aber eine Ölung und einen neuen Turbo verdient!

TT war wirklich sehr geil! In einer Kurve habe ich auch mal geschwitzt...mein kopf hat mittlerweile aufgehört zu leuchten


----------



## Makke (26. Juni 2012)

hier mal ein kleines Bild für alle die, die sich gerne mit Fernweh rumquäääääälen:


----------



## elmono (26. Juni 2012)

Pfffft. 
Tolles Bild!

Lädst du die anderen Bilder noch hoch?

Und Dani gehts wieder ganz okay, ist aber halt alles supernervig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2012)

Seufz!!!!!!

Das schreit nach Grillevent mit Beamer!!!!!


----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Stefan,
> ich habe meine Sonnenbrille in deinem Auto vergessen. Guck mal ob die da rumliegt (vorne)
> 
> Danke!



Hab ich samt Etui schon gefunden und sichergestellt!


----------



## SilverWolf (26. Juni 2012)

Ein  tolles  Bild!


----------



## Makke (26. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Seufz!!!!!!
> 
> Das schreit nach Grillevent mit Beamer!!!!!



werd hat einen Beamer? ... ich hab nen Grill


----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2012)

Beamer lässt sich sicher besorgen!


----------



## elmono (26. Juni 2012)

Einen Garten und Grill könnte ich auch zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (26. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> werd hat einen Beamer? ... ich hab nen Grill



über die Firma..nur am kommenden WE ist der bei meinem Chef.


----------



## Frog (26. Juni 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Klar ist Danni auf der Liste! Er hat nur zur Sicherheit den Samstag ausgelassen.
> Auf den Vorbereitungstouren hat er mir aber wieder ständig am Hinterrad geklebt!
> 
> ...habe ihn jetzt auch gefunden....musste nur nach unten scrollen.
> ...




habe schon mit J. gemailt...!


----------



## Frog (26. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hier mal ein kleines Bild für alle die, die sich gerne mit Fernweh rumquäääääälen:
> 
> 
> das ist mal eine Stellung wie aus dem Lehrbuch....ich denk da an den Reinhard; der sollte sich das mal ansehen.


----------



## Makke (26. Juni 2012)

hat noch jemand einen _PURGATORY CONTROL 26x2,2  _(nicht S-Works)?


----------



## S.F. (26. Juni 2012)

Jan!


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Juni 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute die Lust haben im Ahrtal zu fahren und eventuell auch guiden können wenn das wetter mal was besser ist?


----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hat noch jemand einen _PURGATORY CONTROL 26x2,2  _(nicht S-Works)?





S.F. schrieb:


> Jan!



Den geb ich aber nicht her. Aus Gründen die Stefan kennt.


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

hat sich auch erledigt ... hab einen ...
@Jan ... ich bin Dir auch noch was schuldig ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr den S-Works Purgatory. Was ist da der Unterschied?

Gruß klasse


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

... die Pannensicherheit ... welche beim S-Works wohl vergessen oder besser gesagt, etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt wurde  Auch fällt der S-Works extrem schmal aus, rollt aber leider geil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (27. Juni 2012)

mal ne Frage an die Tubelessfahrer! 
Bei meinen schönen neuen UST Felgen mit UST Reifen zischt und pfeift es überall wenn ich die Dinger auf 5 Bar aufpumpe. 
Ich hab mir zwar in Leogang ne kleine Beule reingefahren, allerdings ist es an der Stelle dicht. Gibbet da nen Trick? Ölen, fetten, schmieren? Die Teile waren vorher ja auch dicht...
Oder hilft da nur Milch?


----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Pfeift es überall, oder an der Beule?
Versuch ruhig mal die Milch, die 60g lohnen sich auf Dauer.


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

5 Bar?????? ... tubless nur bei der Montage bis 3Bar ...dann runter auf max 2,2 Bar ... 
Auch nciht jeder Reifen ist von grundauf dicht, bsonderst Contireifen benötigen einige Eindichtzeit (wenn man das so nennen darf). 
Etwas Spüli bei der Montage hilft auch um den Reifen sauber auf die Felge zu bekommen. Und ohne Milch bleibt auf Dauer eh kaum ein Reifen dicht.


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte nichts beschreien, aber einen Platten hatte ich noch nicht. Hast du einen Vergleich zu FA oder HD? 
Mehr Nassgrip würde ich mir wünschen. Auf dem 29er FSR ist das aber nicht so einfach, die Reifenauswahl stinkt.

Gruß klasse


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

der Albert ist tubless schon ne runde Sache, aber der 2012er hat leider ne neue Mischung, die extrem grottig ist ... und ins Stumpi passt er nicht, zu breit.

P.S. ... 29" ist auch kein MTB


----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Purgatory vs Fat Albert ist ja fast ein Vergleich zwischen Tag und Nacht. 

Und der FA passt sehr knapp ins Stumpi. Aber wohl nicht als Dauerlösung.


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

@Jan .. Du würdest den Albert bevorzugen?


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> P.S. ... 29" ist auch kein MTB



Die Scheuklappen trägst aber nur nachts, oder?

Welchen Albert meinst du? Den 2.4er oder ist der 2.25 schon zu breit?

Gruß klasse


----------



## Eisbäcker (27. Juni 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Pfeift es überall, oder an der Beule?
> Versuch ruhig mal die Milch, die 60g lohnen sich auf Dauer.



ne ne, an der an der Beule ist es dicht. An zwei drei anderen Stellen zischt es...
Gibts so ne Milch hier irgendwo im DDorf, oder muß sowas wieder eingeflogen weden?

@Makke
bei drei Bar ist der Reifen noch nicht auf die Felge gesprungen, da hab ich mal weiter gepumpt. Aber Spüli ist ein guter Plan...
Ist übrigens ein Minion DH UST auf Deemax Ultimate, sollte eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Jan .. Du würdest den Albert bevorzugen?



Immer. Aber auch vs. zahlreicher Maxxis Reifen. Vielleicht steh ich damit recht einsam da, aber ich bin nach wie vor Fan vom Fat Albert.

@08/15: Den in 2,4". Und knapp passt er schon in den Hinterbau.


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Die Scheuklappen trägst aber nur nachts, oder?
> 
> Welchen Albert meinst du? Den 2.4er oder ist der 2.25 schon zu breit?
> 
> Gruß klasse



das sind keine Scheuklappen ... das ist Überzeugung ... !!!

es geht um den 2,4er ... da hab ich links und rechts etwa 5mm Platz, was mir persönlich zu knapp ist.



Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ne ne, an der an der Beule ist es dicht. An zwei drei anderen Stellen zischt es...
> Gibts so ne Milch hier irgendwo im DDorf, oder muß sowas wieder eingeflogen weden?
> 
> @Makke
> ...



sollte passen und Milch gibbet von NoTubes im I-Net ... leider führt kaum ein Shop in D-Dorf die Sachen in größerer Menge ...


----------



## elmono (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn es nur um einen Reifen zum mal Testen geht, hätte ich genug Milch hier. Weißt ja wo ich wohne.


----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Juni 2012)

jo danke,
ich order mal einen Liter. Falls ich am we in der naehe bin, komm ich mal auf einen Schluck Milch und ne Flasche Pils vorbei...


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## c4sper (28. Juni 2012)

Das Bild in klein macht den Neidfaktor irgendwie nicht kleiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2012)

soll es auch nicht ... 
aber auf der HP ist Teil 1 der Bilder online ... klick mich!


----------



## -Wally- (28. Juni 2012)

Oh Bilda! Sehr fein Makke, darauf hab ich gewartet. War ein anstregender Tag, aber der Abend war echt noch klasse...tolle Fotos.


----------



## Prolux (28. Juni 2012)

Makke,
sehr schön, haste gut gemacht. Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## S.F. (28. Juni 2012)

Jeaahhhhh und es kommen noch meahhhhhrrrr!!!


----------



## Prolux (28. Juni 2012)

aaaaaaa,S.F., Du hast ja auch fotografiert. Haste auch sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Juni 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> das sind keine Scheuklappen ... das ist Überzeugung ... !!!



Kann ich verstehen, ich hatte sowas auch mal. Gibt es da ne Creme gegen?

---


Ist morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## tdn8 (28. Juni 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Das Bild in klein macht den Neidfaktor irgendwie nicht kleiner...


Gemein sind wir!    Und das mit größter Freude...     ...endlich wieder unterwegs gewesen zu sein. 
Damit die Nasen hier noch länger werden:












War 'ne klasse TrailTrophy-Premiere für mich! Würd am liebsten gleich wieder zurück!  Die Zeit vor Ort war viel zu kurz, wer kommt nochmal mit, Tick, Trick oder Peter?!


----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Juni 2012)

jo, in vier Wochen bin ich wieder unten

die ersten beiden Bilder funzen leider nicht


----------



## tdn8 (28. Juni 2012)

welche ersten beiden bilder? hab nur eins online, oder?


----------



## elmono (28. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder Makke!

Magste noch ein zip davon hochladen, oder muss ich mir aufwändig jedes einzelne jpg raussuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Juni 2012)

tdn8 schrieb:


> welche ersten beiden bilder? hab nur eins online, oder?



achso, hast drei links eingestellt... 

das eine ist schon sehr geil - guter job


----------



## pauing (29. Juni 2012)

Juhu erste Bilder...sehr schööööööön  Ich will auch wieder in die Berge!!!

Machen wir das mit dem Grillabend zum Fotos gucken??? Ist ne super Idee!!!


----------



## tdn8 (29. Juni 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> achso, hast drei links eingestellt...
> 
> das eine ist schon sehr geil - guter job



hmm... ach so, das ist bestimmt, weil ich das x-mal ausprobiert hab, bis daß ich endlich S.F.'s foto gescheit verlinkt hatte.  da ich allerdings keine weiteren links sehe, kann ich nun nix löschen.  

danke!


----------



## S.F. (29. Juni 2012)

Anke, verlink das Fotoli auch nochmal hier.


----------



## Makke (1. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> ... Magste noch ein zip davon hochladen, oder muss ich mir aufwändig jedes einzelne jpg raussuchen?



werd ich noch machen ...

Teil 2 und 3 sind online auf der HP ...

hier noch was aus dem Vinschgau:


----------



## obo (1. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder, ich hoffe wir bekommen noch mehr zu sehen.

Wer hat mit denn vom TT Orga Team am Sonntag den Schlauch geliehen ???

Am kommenden Samstag bin ich in der LuxCh unterwegs, falls einer Lust hat, ab 11:00 Uhr Start in der nähe von Bollendorf, der mag sich melden.


----------



## S.F. (1. Juli 2012)

Den Schlauch hast Du von Makke oder mir bekommen!
Da waren zwei von euch, denen die Luft ausgegangen war! ;-)
Warst Du alleine oder mit Kumpel unterwegs?

Fotos gibts ja noch von Anke! Habe schon die ersten Exemplare einsehen dürfen!
Dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die Übersicht zum Bestellen online geht!


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

Ich denke die Bilder gehen in Kürze online ... wir haben da noch die ein oder andere technische Hürde zu meistern ....


----------



## obo (2. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Den Schlauch hast Du von Makke oder mir bekommen!
> Da waren zwei von euch, denen die Luft ausgegangen war! ;-)
> Warst Du alleine oder mit Kumpel unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Ich stand hinter der Brücke als Du mit dem Postrad angefahren kamst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. Juli 2012)

Aaaaahhhhh Postrad!!!! 

Neee, das war Hagen!!! 

Ich hatte dann die beiden Kollegen kurz danach in der Kurve "verarztet". 
Ich fahr das Plastik-Specialized. Siehe Post 5707 Bild Nr. 3


----------



## othu (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

... wäre dabei!


----------



## elmono (2. Juli 2012)

Sollte man sich auf einen Start gegen 18:30 / 19:00 Uhr einigen können, würde ich vermutlich auch mitfahren.

Ansonsten melde ich jetzt schon mal Interesse an einem Freitagstermin an.


----------



## othu (2. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sollte man sich auf einen Start gegen 18:30 / 19:00 Uhr einigen können, würde ich vermutlich auch mitfahren.



Das würde ich auch begrüßen, gerne 19Uhr.


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

bin flexibel ... 19:00 Uhr ginge bei mir auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (2. Juli 2012)

@ pauing, wie sieht es morgen bei dir aus?
Morgen 19 Uhr PP, wie immer.


----------



## pauing (2. Juli 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ pauing, wie sieht es morgen bei dir aus?
> Morgen 19 Uhr PP, wie immer.



Ja klar, ich bin dabei, war ja abgemacht wir können uns auch um 18:30Uhr am Apollo treffen und dann gemeinsam zum PP radeln.


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Juli 2012)

Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?
Ich würde gern mal mit euch fahren. 

AM Bike passt?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (2. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich bin dabei, war ja abgemacht wir können uns auch um 18:30Uhr am Apollo treffen und dann gemeinsam zum PP radeln.



18.30 am Apollo geht in Ordnung. Bis später.


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

komme dann auch zum Apollo ....

[Provokation]@klasse08-15 ... kannst gerne mitkommen, aber nur mit nem 26"er ...   [/Provokation]


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Juli 2012)

Ui, dann darf ich wohl nicht. Bei mir hat es eben nur zu einem blöden 29er gelangt. So ein tolles 26er Stumpi konnte ich mir nicht erlauben... *buhuu*

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

... ich könnte mich ja mal zu einer Ausnahme hinreisen lassen ... es ist ja Sommer 
trau Dich einfach ... und komm mit ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, cool. Hab gerade die neue Bremse eingefahren. Wenn ich morgen wegen unvorhergesehener Bissigkeit über den Lenker gehe, darfst du gerne lachen. 

Kennst du das Anzugsmoment für den Specialized Vorbau? Gabelseitig steht drauf. Für den Lenker hab ich bei Speci nichts gefunden.

Wo ist der PP?

Gruß Stephan

P.S. Wenn ich denn morgen zeitig aus Köln weg komme...


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2012)

Die Werte kenne ich nicht genau ... 8nm sollten aber reichen ... 

der Treffpunkt ist hier


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke. Dann dreh ich mal ein bisschen höher. 
Die Gabelseite soll wohl 4.5 Nm. Da hab ich lenkerseitig auch 4.5 drauf gegeben.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (2. Juli 2012)

Cool ich bin Morgen auch bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei. Wetter soll ja schön werden. Letzter Stand war ja 19 Uhr am Parkplatz in Grafenberg!? 

Boah, habe mir einige eurer Trailtrophy Bilder angeschaut und bin immer noch total neidisch  und sauer, dass ich keinen Urlaub in der Zeit bekommen habe!


----------



## elmono (3. Juli 2012)

So, der Bock steht gesattelt hier, und Stand Jetzt komme ich auch zeitig genug aus dem Büro. Mal sehen ob das um 18:30 noch immer so aussieht. 

Bin dann um 19 Uhr am PP.


----------



## othu (3. Juli 2012)

Bin leider raus, habe einen Geburtstag vergessen... 
Schöne Tour wünsche ich!


----------



## Figurehead (3. Juli 2012)

Ich komme heute direkt aus Neuss von der Arbeit und werde diesmal den Treffpunkt am Apollo um 18:30 anfahren.


----------



## Eisbäcker (3. Juli 2012)

verflixt, zu spät gelesen.
beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## elmono (3. Juli 2012)

Danny, wo warst du auf einmal? 

Haben einige Zeit gewartet und eine kleine Suchaktion gestartet?!


----------



## pauing (4. Juli 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> verflixt, zu spät gelesen.
> beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder dabei...



Schade, war ne schöne lange Runde gestern.... Bis Ende Juli sieht es bei mir zeittechnisch gut aus und es könnten mal ein paar Pfund von den Rippen. Also einfach melden und dann ran an die Buletten

@prolux:
Danny, warum bist du gestern ohne Abmeldung abgehauen Klar wir haben am ersten Hügel etwas angezogen, aber haben dann oben gewartet. Hättest ja mal kurz bescheid sagen können. Wir haben Suchaktionen gestartet und uns Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Figurehead (4. Juli 2012)

Also die Tour gestern, war echt total genial, besonders abgefahren war der Trail, der eher einen Bachlauf ähnelte. Da ich schon mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren bin, kam ich so auf insgesamt 4 Stunde Bike Vergnügen an einem normalen Arbeitstag.


----------



## klasse08-15 (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Tour war super. Ihr habt mich ja quasi zu Hause abgegeben, wobei der letzte Trail schon sehr dunkel war. 

Fährt jemand von euch ein Speci/S-Works Enduro jüngeren Baujahres? 
Wie klettert das Ding?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (5. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ja, die Tour war super. Ihr habt mich ja quasi zu Hause abgegeben, wobei der letzte Trail schon sehr dunkel war.
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch ein Speci/S-Works Enduro jüngeren Baujahres?
> Wie klettert das Ding?
> ...



Alle Speiseeis Enduros sind Aufrgrund ihrer Geo gut zum Klettern. Auch die aus Alu Mittlerweile kriegen die ein wenig berechtigte Konkurrenz durch die Stumpi Evos


----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Juli 2012)

Könntest du auf ein "kleineres" Bike verzichten?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Frog (6. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Könntest du auf ein "kleineres" Bike verzichten?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



...da Frag elmono...der hat schon alles gefahren bzw. zusammen besessen.

Ich find es gut beides zu haben. Wobei mein "leichteres", mir etwas zu schwer ist. Da muss ich auf alle Fälle noch was ändern--> Speci Stumpi EVO!


----------



## elmono (6. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ja, die Tour war super. Ihr habt mich ja quasi zu Hause abgegeben, wobei der letzte Trail schon sehr dunkel war.
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch ein Speci/S-Works Enduro jüngeren Baujahres?
> Wie klettert das Ding?
> ...



Du wirst immer irgendwo Kompromisse machen müssen. Die Mär vom einen Bike für alles trifft imho nicht zu.

Ich hab mein altes 160mm Bike bewusst für das Stumpi Evo hergegeben, weil man die 160mm in unseren Breitengraden eigentlich nicht braucht. Klar kann man jetzt argumentieren, dass man die in z.B. Glüder schon sinnvoll einsetzen kann, aber - Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt - da können auch 130mm einen Liteville 301 locker reichen. 

Mir persönlich war ein spritziges Bike, dass sich richtig gut beschleunigen lässt, für hier wichtiger, als eine Enduro-Kiste mit mehr Reserven und Laufruhe. Dafür muss man das Bike aber auch aktiver fahren und kann deutlich weniger irgendwo runterbügeln.

Zu deiner Eingangsfrage: Das Enduro kletter aber dennoch super. Und sicher auch nicht schlechter als ein Stumpi. Es ist halt eher ein Unterschied in der Agilität und Wendigkeit.
Was das vielleicht gut deutlich macht, ist eine Tour die ein Freund von mir mit S-Works Enduro und ich mit dem Stumpi in Latsch gefahren sind: Die 1.200hm zur Latscher Alm sind wir ähnlich gut hoch. Den 4er (steil, verblockt, sehr rumpelig) runter hatte ich aber echt Probleme an ihm dran zu bleiben.
Andere Talseite am Sonnenhang, etwas flowiger Singletrail war ich wiederum etwas schneller, weils Rad wendiger ist und sich besser aus den Kurven beschleunigen lässt.


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2012)

es ist halt so, das man mit keinem Rad alle Bereiche abdecken kann ... mit einigen Kompromissen, aber recht nah ran kommt.
En Stumpi Evo und eine Enduro liegen aber zu nah bei einander um sich beide zu kaufen ... mit meinem Stumpi und dem SX, decke ich einen breiten Bereich ... mir passt das ganz gut!


----------



## pauing (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fühle mich mit etwas mehr Federweg in den Bergen sicherer. Das Hochfahren ist in der Regel kein Problem, da man mit einer Endurogruppe eher gemächlich nach oben klettert. Aber wie die andern schon angedeutet haben, ist das für unsere Umgebung etwas oversized. Ein schönes agiles Trailbike macht hier etwas mehr Spaß. Wenn man ein breites Spektrum vom MTB-Sport abdecken will, hat man früher oder später ein paar Räder im Keller. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (6. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich mit etwas mehr Federweg in den Bergen sicherer. Das Hochfahren ist in der Regel kein Problem, da man mit einer Endurogruppe eher gemächlich nach oben klettert. Aber wie die andern schon angedeutet haben, ist das für unsere Umgebung etwas oversized. Ein schönes agiles Trailbike macht hier etwas mehr Spaß. Wenn man ein breites Spektrum vom MTB-Sport abdecken will, hat man früher oder später ein paar Räder im Keller. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.



Kann ich so unterschreiben! Ich mags gern etwas robuster und mit Reserven und bin ja sowieso eher gemütlicher Fahrer denn Racer mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, wobei ich mir damals mit meinem Stumpjumper öfter mal die Laufräder zerdengelt habe...erst seit dem ich das Enduro unterm Hintern hab bin ich eigentlich restlos zufrieden.
In Italien hatte ich neulich ja auch mal Gelegenheit in verblocktem Gelände dem Elmono auf seinem Stumpi Evo hinterher zu gucken...der geht schon gut damit ab, aber ich bilde mir eben ein mit meiner Kiste größere Überlebenschancen zu haben wenn ich mal die Linie verkack...
So ein robustes Enduro hilft auch ungemein beim Berg runter fahren wenn man kräftemäßig so langsam am Ende ist.
Hier in der Gegend in Glüder und Altenberg bin ich ja auch viel mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, geht auch, aber in den Alpen würd ich mich damit umbringen glaub ich....

Makkes Kombi aus SX-T und Stumpi find ich übrigens auch mit am vielseitigsten -da ist man für alle Fälle gerüstet.


----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, ich muss mal mit euch "glüdern".  Wann gehts los? 

Da kann mein 29" FSR mal zeigen, was es kann. Hier in D komm ich damit überall rauf und runter. D ist sicher kein Maßstab, aber für die Gegend passt es mir ganz gut.

Stephan


----------



## othu (6. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss mal mit euch "glüdern".  Wann gehts los?
> 
> Da kann mein 29" FSR mal zeigen, was es kann. Hier in D komm ich damit überall rauf und runter. D ist sicher kein Maßstab, aber für die Gegend passt es mir ganz gut.
> 
> Stephan




Mein Niner WFO9 war auch schon in Glüder, kurz danach habe ich es verkauft und mir wieder was in 26" geholt 
(ich bin für die wabbeligen LT-29er Gabeln einfach zu schwer...)


----------



## -Wally- (6. Juli 2012)

Glüdern? Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft gleich nochmal mit dem Hardtail fürn Stündchen rüber zu fahren in die Gegend...mal gucken...

Wenn Du aber mit Deinem 29" FSR zufrieden bist und gut zurecht kommst, dann ist das doch klasse, denn darauf kommts an! So ein Gerät muss ich irgendwann auch mal ausprobieren, mit 1,95m Körperhöhe hab ich ja immerhin auch eine 29er taugliche Größe, auch wenn ich meine Bikes lieber handlich und wendig mag. 
Auch in Glüder gibts übrigens Serpentinentrails, wo kompaktheit Trumpf ist, keine Ahnung wie man da mit 'nem 29er durchkommt, aber mit meinem kleinen Hardtail machts da am meisten Spaß.


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Juli 2012)

Alles Schrott ausser Pitsch!


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2012)

habe gerade den nächsten Schwung Trailtrophybilder online gestellt ...


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2012)

Hier noch was von der Trailtrophy in Latsch:





















mehr dafon auf unserer HP


----------



## Hypertrooper (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin vor kuzem nach neuss gezogen und hab wieder mal richtig bock auf biken. würd gern mal mit euch mitkommen. hab ein Pitch von 2009, sollte reichen!?

Eure bilder sind der hammer, krieg ich richtig lust...


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2012)

ich brauch Eure Unterstützung:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## pauing (7. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich brauch Eure Unterstützung:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



Sehr schön, habe ich geklickdingst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (7. Juli 2012)

check.


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,fährt morgen jemand?Düsseldorf,glüder,fauna...?
gruss norman


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2012)

ich nicht ... muss am Arbeiten ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich würde fahren wollen bzw. fahre morgen, sollte es nicht komplett verregnet sein. Glüder war ich noch nicht, würd ich gern mal hin. 

Alternativ würde ich an die Downhillstrecke nach Wuppertal Kothen fahren. 

Gruß klasse


----------



## Figurehead (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, wäre ich auch für eine Tour Morgen. Kenne eine schöne Tour rund um Glüder.


----------



## Hypertrooper (7. Juli 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, wäre ich auch für eine Tour Morgen. Kenne eine schöne Tour rund um Glüder.



Würd gern nach Glüder mitkommen, gibt es schon irgendwo einen treffpunkt?


----------



## Figurehead (7. Juli 2012)

Hypertrooper schrieb:


> Würd gern nach Glüder mitkommen, gibt es schon irgendwo einen treffpunkt?



Es ist minimal abgewandelt, diese Tour: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35534.html

Eine Treffpunkt gibt es noch nicht, ich fahre im Nach Nesselrath zum Startpunkt der Tour, da lässt es sich wunderbar parken. 

An welche Uhrzeit hättest du da gedacht? 12 - 13 Uhr oder früher?


----------



## Hypertrooper (7. Juli 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Es ist minimal abgewandelt, diese Tour:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35534.html
> 
> Eine Treffpunkt gibt es noch nicht, ich fahre im Nach Nesselrath zum Startpunkt der Tour, da lässt es sich wunderbar parken.
> ...



wie schon erwähnt bin ich erst nach neuss gezogen, ich kenn mich hier noch nicht wirklich aus, auto hab ich, navi auch. Uhrzeit = wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2012)

Guter Startpunkt ist die Hasenmühle ...
wäre gerne dabei, aber ich komme morgen erst gegen 08:00 Uhr nach Hause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypertrooper (7. Juli 2012)

wetter schaut nicht gut aus!? 12 Uhr hört sich gut an


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Guter Startpunkt ist die Hasenmühle ...
> wäre gerne dabei, aber ich komme morgen erst gegen 08:00 Uhr nach Hause ...



schade,könnten aber auch ne runde am späten nachmittag starten...ist mir eigentlich egal wo.


----------



## Figurehead (7. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn wir uns Morgen hier gegen 11 Uhr Morgens hier online abstimmen, bei unbeständigen Wetter könnten wir zur Not auch hier in Düsseldorf fahren.

Vielleicht kommen klasse08-15 und Norman (Natureboy) ja auch mit!? 

@Makke was heißt 8:00?? Morgens oder meinst du damit (20 Uhr) Abends?
Wäre doch cool wenn du mitkommen würdest, kennst bestimmt noch ein paar nette Varianten die man vielleicht mit einbauen könnte.


----------



## Figurehead (7. Juli 2012)

Laut Vorhersage sieht es echt schlecht aus: http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/duesseldorf/DE0001855.html


----------



## Hypertrooper (7. Juli 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn wir uns Morgen hier gegen 11 Uhr Morgens hier online abstimmen, bei unbeständigen Wetter könnten wir zur Not auch hier in Düsseldorf fahren.
> 
> Vielleicht kommen klasse08-15 und Norman (Natureboy) ja auch mit!?
> 
> ...




Das ist eine gute Idee!!!


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> @Makke was heißt 8:00?? Morgens oder meinst du damit (20 Uhr) Abends?
> Wäre doch cool wenn du mitkommen würdest, kennst bestimmt noch ein paar nette Varianten die man vielleicht mit einbauen könnte.



ich meine 8:00 Uhr morgens .... bin jetzt im Büro ... 
Glüder wird mir dann doch etwas zu viel nach so ner Nacht ... evt was lokales am Nachmittag, dann aber eher sehr spontan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte ja auf 11 Uhr Abfahrt gehofft, aber später passt auch. Dann lasst uns morgen um 11 entscheiden. Regne wirds wohl morgen. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Figurehead (7. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich meine 8:00 Uhr morgens .... bin jetzt im Büro ...
> Glüder wird mir dann doch etwas zu viel nach so ner Nacht ... evt was lokales am Nachmittag, dann aber eher sehr spontan



Ach du meine Güte, dann hast du also jetzt Nachtschicht! 

Dann würde ich vorschlagen dass wir uns erst um 1 Uhr Mittags hier abstimmen, dann könnten wir auch erst am Spätnachmittag hier oder Glüder mit allen zusammen starten.

Wäre Abstimmung um 1 Uhr und Start erst am Nachmittag für alle ok!??


----------



## pauing (8. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr gestern Danny MacAskill im Sportstudio gesehen?

Hier mal der Link zur Mediathek

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup.../1680064/das-aktuelle-sportstudio-vom-07-Juli

Müsst ihr unten auf MacAskill klicken....Ich will auch so ein schönes organgendes Inspired und über den Fersehturm hüpfen


----------



## Figurehead (8. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Habt ihr gestern Danny MacAskill im Sportstudio gesehen?
> 
> Hier mal der Link zur Mediathek
> 
> ...



Genau das Richtige, um sich ein wenig über das schlechte Wetter hinweg zu trösten. Wird wohl nichts mit dem Biken heute.


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Der Regen ist schon sehr anhaltend. Das wird wohl wirklich nichts. Sehr schade! 

Wie ist das jetzt mit der Dienstagsrunde? Wiederholung?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Figurehead (8. Juli 2012)

Es hat ein wenig aufgehört vielleicht könnte man so gegen 15-16 Uhr mal schauen ob man nicht spontan eine kleine Runde hier in Düsseldorf fährt?


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

das Wetter ist doch super ... andere zahlen für eine Schlammpackung unmengen an Geld ... 
Mal sehen wie ich mich nach nem Kaffee und was zu Futtern fühle ...


----------



## S.F. (8. Juli 2012)

Ich muss erst mal meine Blasen vom gestrigen 10km Lauf pflegen.
Vor 16:00 komm ich nicht aus dem Quark.


----------



## Figurehead (8. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal meine Blasen vom gestrigen 10km Lauf pflegen.
> Vor 16:00 komm ich nicht aus dem Quark.




Für mich klingt 16 Uhr gut!


----------



## Hypertrooper (8. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter ist momentan gut, ich wär 16h dabei. Wo ist treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei, sollte sich der regnerische Vormittag nicht doch noch fortsetzen. Wenn ich direkt nach F1 los stürme, müsste ich es schaffen. Allerdings zieht es hier (Unterbach) wieder stärker auf. Eine dicke Wand zieht über Haan vorbei. Schau ich Richtung Süden ist es eher dicht behangen. Nur Richtung DUS Stadtgebiet sieht man blauen Himmel. Könnte aber sein, dass es noch mal regnet.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

hier in Heerdt scheint die Sonne .... eigentlich wie immer


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hier in Heerdt scheint die Sonne .... eigentlich wie immer



heerdt,das vinschgau düsseldorfs!


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

... stimmt  ... jetzt wo Du es sagst ....


----------



## S.F. (8. Juli 2012)

Dann fahren wir heute in Heerdt  
Makke, mach den Hinterhof klar, wir kommen mit dem Dirtbike...


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

o.k. ... geht klar ...


----------



## zero-bond (8. Juli 2012)

Was wollt ihr für eine Runde fahren?


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Sieht nicht gut aus. Da kommt ne Wand. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Das Foto hab ich gerade unter Einsatz meines Lebens geschossen. Direkt danach hat es mich beim Balkoneingang fast gelegt. Alles noch so nass.... Jetzt hab ich auch ohne Biken einen dicken Flatsch.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (8. Juli 2012)

Na die Wolken sind nun auch in Düsseldorf Wersten angekommen, es gießt wie aus Kübeln! 

In mache den Warmduscher und bin für heute raus!


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Wie aus Eimern... So ein Schrott! 
Es ist mal wieder dicker und kräftiger Regen. 

Gruß Stsphan


----------



## Hypertrooper (8. Juli 2012)

In Neuss hat es auch gegossen wie aus eimern, mittlerweile ist wieder blauer himmel zu sehen .


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juli 2012)

Alles komplett nass, aber jetzt ist toller Sonnenschein. *grrr* ich tippe mal darauf, dass es jetzt auch so bleibt. Allerdings wird auf Grund der Wassermengen jeder Trail durchnässt sein.

Traut sich jemand? Schlammpackung ist garantiert. Muss eigentlich nicht sein...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

sitze etwas faul mit Kaffee und Keksen auf dem Sofa ... ich gebe zu, ich bin doch etwas faul heute .... melde mich ab!


----------



## S.F. (8. Juli 2012)

Habe schwere Beine und auch keine Lust auf Fango! Bin ebenfalls raus!
Gucke mir gerade bei Kuchen und Cai Latte die Vinschgau Bilder an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (8. Juli 2012)

Im Vinschgau, da war es schön!!! Wenn du mehr sehen magst, Stefan, auf der TrailTrophy-Seite gibt's nun gaaaaanz viele!


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2012)

@Anke ...   

* Trailtrophy 2012 in Latsch Fotoservice online*

Hallo Leute
 Die Teilnehmerbilder kÃ¶nnen ab heute geordert werden â¦ Klick hier!!!!

 Zur groÃen Ãberraschung hat bereits das zweite Bild aus der TT-Serie zum Foto des Tages im IBC geschafft:


----------



## Hiob86 (8. Juli 2012)

Hey,

Ich hab mich heute durchgerungen und bin gefahren... Nachdem die schon fotografierte dunkle Wand vorbei war, war ich mega nass, aber das wurde mit Sonnenschein belohnt.

Mal eine Frage am Rande, ist einer von euch bei Endomondo?
http://www.endomondo.com

Hier ist meine Tour von heute 
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/lz0X_P6LKgw

Liebe Grüße
Hiob


----------



## Makke (9. Juli 2012)

sieht garnicht so schlecht aus ...!


----------



## pauing (9. Juli 2012)

Hi, ist Morgen einer bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei? 18:30 Apollo bzw. 19:00 PP


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Hi, ist Morgen einer bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei? 18:30 Apollo bzw. 19:00 PP



wenn mein nightride heute nicht zu anstrengend wird auf jeden!


----------



## Prolux (9. Juli 2012)

@ pauing,
Daumen ist stillgelegt, nichts gebrochen, Knorpel ist verschlissen.
Muß mal schauen wie das mit dem biken klappt.


----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Juli 2012)

Dienstagsrunde würde ich auch fahren wollen! Diesmal mit Lampe.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (9. Juli 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ pauing,
> Daumen ist stillgelegt, nichts gebrochen, Knorpel ist verschlissen.
> Muß mal schauen wie das mit dem biken klappt.



Bist halt schon ein "altes Mädchen"  
Gute Besserung!!!!!!

Dann muss der Daumen demnächst wohl mit Tape verstärkt werden....

Lampe? Ach so, ihr wollt ja erst um 19:00 starten... ist mir eigentlich zu spät! Da hab ich 2h Leerlauf nach dem Büro.

Na, mal sehen. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da!


----------



## elmono (9. Juli 2012)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, packe das Rad aber zur Not mal ein.

Ansonsten, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Treffpunkt Mittwochs, Team D? Auch 19 Uhr, oder? Othu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (9. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe, packe das Rad aber zur Not mal ein.
> 
> Ansonsten, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Treffpunkt Mittwochs, Team D? Auch 19 Uhr, oder? Othu?



für Team D reicht Dein Rennrad!


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> für Team D reicht Dein Rennrad!



jetzt mach mal nicht das team d schlecht...


----------



## Frog (9. Juli 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> jetzt mach mal nicht das team d schlecht...



...nee, nee.....die sind mir eh zu schnell.....war nur ironie auf einen Spruch vom letzten Dienstag.


----------



## pauing (9. Juli 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ pauing,
> Daumen ist stillgelegt, nichts gebrochen, Knorpel ist verschlissen.
> Muß mal schauen wie das mit dem biken klappt.



Dann mal zwei Wochen kein schnelles Kurvenkratzen mit Bodenprobe!

@S.F.: Kannst dich ja vorher ein Ründchen einfahren Ne, dann machen wir ab nächster Woche wieder was früher. Wann willst du denn? 18:00Uhr wie vorher?


----------



## Figurehead (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, bin ich auch morgen dabei!


----------



## elmono (9. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> für Team D reicht Dein Rennrad!



Das hab ich ja gerade schon bewegt. 

Nee, im Ernst. Würde den Speed mal "testen" wollen. Und mit einem Alpencross in 8 Wochen vor der Brust, kann etwas Training nicht schaden.


----------



## _andi_ (9. Juli 2012)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, bin ich auch morgen dabei!



ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder ne runde fahrn, aber das wetter morgen ist ja nicht grad einladend.

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/wetter-duesseldorf/tab_2/17756032

nass werdet ihr auf jeden fall (wahrscheinlich von oben und garantiert von unten), nur bitte lasst euch nicht vom blitz treffen


----------



## Makke (10. Juli 2012)

ich kann für heute noch nicht zusagen, werde vermutlich nicht vor 18:00 Uhr aus Köln wegkommen und das wird dann mehr als nur knapp ....
Werde ggf. linksrheinisch ne Runde auf Kondi kurbeln ....


----------



## othu (10. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Treffpunkt Mittwochs, Team D? Auch 19 Uhr, oder? Othu?



Hi Jan,
ja, schnelle Gruppe fällt aber ev. aus, weil die alle in Graubünden sind.
Ich werde so um die 40-45km fahren und gegen 22-22.30 wieder am Parkplatz sein.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (10. Juli 2012)

Für heute ist Gewitter angekündigt  Es zieht ja schon auf. Das sieht nicht gut aus für die Dienstagsrunde. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (10. Juli 2012)

dann wird es halt ne blitzschnelle Runde ...


----------



## pauing (10. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> dann wird es halt ne blitzschnelle Runde ...


 um 17:45uhr machen wir nochmal lagebesprechung. Letzte Woche Donnerstag war auch mistwetter angesagt und wir sind bei besten Wetter durch den Wald gecruised!


----------



## elmono (10. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> ja, schnelle Gruppe fällt aber ev. aus, weil die alle in Graubünden sind.
> Ich werde so um die 40-45km fahren und gegen 22-22.30 wieder am Parkplatz sein.
> Grüße
> Otto



Werde gucken ob ich es mal schaffe. Morgen sieht doch etwas eng aus, bin in Berlin, aber wenn der Flieger pünktlich ist, müsste ich es bis 19 Uhr schaffen.
Also entweder bin ich am Parkplatz - oder halt nicht.


----------



## Figurehead (10. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> um 17:45uhr machen wir nochmal lagebesprechung. Letzte Woche Donnerstag war auch mistwetter angesagt und wir sind bei besten Wetter durch den Wald gecruised!



Gute Idee, wenn waren es heute nur kurze Schauer und es kam hin und wieder mal die Sonne durch. Wir sollten uns diesmal nicht von einem kurzen Schauen abhalten lassen. Zur Not gibt es ja noch genügend Schutzhütten im G-wood.


----------



## S.F. (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin raus! Muss noch ne andere Verpflichtung einhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (10. Juli 2012)

Wetter passt...ich bin dann um 18:30Uhr am Apollo bzw. 19:00Uhr am pp.


----------



## Figurehead (10. Juli 2012)

Ich auch, bin um 19 Uhr in Grafenberg am Parkplatz!


----------



## klasse08-15 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich muss leider absagen. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Viel spaß euch, das Wetter sieht wirklich gut aus.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2012)

bin auch raus.heute ist kackvogelalarm...


----------



## pauing (10. Juli 2012)

wir sind nicht nass geworden


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juli 2012)

deutscher sommerich glaube ich sollte schnell nach südtirol.wer kommt mit??


----------



## S.F. (11. Juli 2012)

ich ich ich!!!!


----------



## S.F. (11. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, noch etwas.... das Ende der gestrigen Dienstfahrt....


----------



## Frog (12. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch etwas.... das Ende der gestrigen Dienstfahrt....



.....macht die Milch die Reifen spröde? Oder wieder mal nur mit 0,5 bar im Reifen gefahren? Mal im Ernst.....sowas sollte nicht passieren. Vielleicht in Latsch schon vorgeschädigt, aber nicht bemerkt.


----------



## elmono (12. Juli 2012)

@Mittwochsrunde: Hat nicht sollen sein. Flieger hatte natürlich Verspätung. Wobei ich, bei dem Wetter, auch nicht traurig drüber war. 




S.F. schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch etwas.... das Ende der gestrigen Dienstfahrt....



Autsch. War gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs, und hab deine Mail auf dem Handy nicht angeguckt. Sieht aber echt übel aus.
Ich brauche dennoch wieder einen schmaleren Reifen für hinten als den FA2,4" (und ein ordentlich zentriertes Hinterrad).
Mal sehen ob ich dem Purgatory jetzt noch eine Chance gebe...




Frog schrieb:


> .....macht die Milch die Reifen spröde? Oder wieder mal nur mit 0,5 bar im Reifen gefahren? Mal im Ernst.....sowas sollte nicht passieren. Vielleicht in Latsch schon vorgeschädigt, aber nicht bemerkt.



Der Reifen ist halt einfach echt sehr dünnwandig und schmal. Dafür aber auch leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2012)

@Oli: Nein, keine Vorschädigung sondern Bekanntschaft mit dem guten bergischen Schiefer gemacht. Habe den Stein 30m weiter oben gefunden. Scharf wie ein Faustkeil und komplett mit Latexmilch benetzt. Ich fürchte bei dem Eintrittswinkel hätte es fast jeden Reifen bis 900g zerschnitten.
Wobei Jan schon Recht hat. Der Purgatory hat eine extrem dünne Flanke
Bislang war ich mit dem Purgatory ansonsten sehr zufrieden. 

Als Alternative hätte ich noch den Chunder mit 1000g zu Hause liegen, der mir eher für´s HR geeignet scheint als der Butcher.
Ist halt die Frage. Leichte Reifen und ein geringes Gesamtgewicht. dann kann ich mit dem SJ Evo mithalten. Oder schwere Reifen und doch etwas träger, dafür aber große Sicherheit und bessere Laufruhe. Damit kommt das Enduro schon wieder in die FR-Klasse und taugt auch für Ausflüge auf die lokalen DH Strecken. Ich glaube, ich geb dem Chunder mal ne Chance sich zu beweisen. Damit bin ich dann bei 14kg statt 13,7kg.

Ich weiss, es gibt da immer die Glaubensfrage. Conti RQ und Baron vs. Schwalbe MM und HD. Ich will aber gerade mal bei Speiseeis bleiben! 

Trotzdem könnte ich mir mal einen Vergleichstest vorstellen. Alle drei Reifenkombinationen auf drei LRS (20mm und 135/SSP) und dann mal auf der DH Strecke in Altenberg testen. Schön mit Dokumentation und Testbogen. (Da könnte man doch mal Daniela bemühen)

Jan, wann baust du Dir wieder eine 20mm Gabel ein. Die Revelation ist doch eh zu schmalbrüstig für deinen Fahrstil  
Dann klappt das auch mit dem Test! Wir sollten uns mal zu ner Zentrier-Orgie treffen....


----------



## elmono (12. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn ich die Gabel hätte, hab ich immer noch einen 142/12mm Hinterbau. 

Zentrier Orgie sounds good...


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2012)

142/12 habbich Addapta für!


----------



## othu (12. Juli 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> @Mittwochsrunde: Hat nicht sollen sein. Flieger hatte natürlich Verspätung. Wobei ich, bei dem Wetter, auch nicht traurig drüber war.



Besser so, hättest du ziemlich allein da gestanden, ich habe wegen dem Wetter gekniffen und die allermeisten wohl auch...


@Stafan:
2 Laufradsätze (Hope, also an alles anpassbar, reichlich Adapter liegen auch hier) und einen Satz RubberQueen könnte ich schon mal besteuern... 
Baron ist bestellt, soll aber erst am 8.8. kommen (2.3 UST).





Ist sonst noch ne Runde Fr/Sa/So geplant wo ich mich anschließen kann? Zumindest wenn das November-Wetter mal besser wird?


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2012)

Also Reifentestival im August!!!!


----------



## Frog (12. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Also Reifentestival im August!!!!



dann sollte auch noch der Ardent und HighrollerII in jeweils 2,4 mit an den Start. (Hätte noch den Onza Ibex FR 2,23 und den Nevegal 2,35 im Keller).


----------



## c4sper (12. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Baron ist bestellt, soll aber erst am 8.8. kommen (2.3 UST).


Der Baron schaut in 2.3 aufgezogen seltsam aus...so winzig im Vergleich zum HD in 2.35


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2012)

Prima Olli. Du bringst dann die restlichen Reifen mit. 

Ich hab die Specialized Butcher/Chunder Kombi.

Otto Baron und RQ

Makke hat MM, FA und Bontrager XR

Deine Maxxis Kombi will ich gerne mal fahren Olli

Hat wer noch Wicked Will und/oder HD?


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

also ich hatte aufm pitch bontrager 2.35 drauf.die waren im vergleich zu fat a 2.4 richtig leicht.hab mich dann aber doch für 2.4 entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (13. Juli 2012)

Coole Testidee! Da kommt ja einiges zusammen! Aber viel beitragen könnte ich nicht denke ich...das Enduro steht derzeit auf Muddy Marys, anbieten könnte ich sonst noch ne Conti Rubber Queen BCC in 2,4 die ich auf dem Hardtail fahre (mit Nobby Nic 2,4 am Heck).
Und wenn das in Altenberg startet, dann bin ich doch gerne als Fotograf mit dabei.


----------



## elmono (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte da noch:
Purgatory & Butcher Control, Butcher SX
Fat Albert
Muddy Mary
Maxxis Minion 2,35", 2,5" Exo, Falt und Draht, High Roller, Larssen TT, Swampthing + diverse DH Ausführungen


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2012)

waren doch eskar 2.3, kamen mir aber zu schmal vor.


----------



## othu (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe:

2x Maxxis Ardent 2.6
2x Maxxis Minion 2.5 
2x Kenda Nevegal 2.5
2x Conti Rubber Queen 2.4

In Kürze:

2x Maxxis Highroller2 2.4
1x Conti Baron 2.3
1x Maxxis Crossmark


----------



## c4sper (13. Juli 2012)

2x Hans Dampf pace star compound könnte ich mit dienen.
Zur Not auch noch mit ner Baron 2.5 360tpi und Maxxis Highroller II 2.4 DH 3C Kombi.


----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2012)

Keine reinen DH Reifen! Die müssen alle tourenfähig sein. Eigentlich war da meine ButcherSX 910g / Purgatory 680g fast schon perfekt.
Den Purgatory würde ich mit seinem Gripniveau auch mit ca 800g fahren, dann wäre der wenigstens an der Seitenwand verstärkt. Gibts halt so (noch) nicht...

Mich interessiert halt in erster Linie Reifen der großen Hersteller!

d.h. Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis und ggf noch Specialized (weil die hab ich halt noch)

Zu groß will ich einen solchen Test auch nicht ausweiten, weil das sonst ein riesen Gebastel ist. Vor allem weil ich meine Reifen tubeless mit Latexmilch fahre, würde ich am liebsten die Laufräder untereinander wechseln. D.H. die Konfiguration wäre VR 20mm/HR 135x9 und mit Adapter zu 142x12 umbaubar. Asymetrische Hinterbauten fallen da ebenso weg wie Hinterräder die man nicht zwischen den beiden Standards umbauen kann. 
Alternative wäre, die Reifen umzubauen und für den Test mit Schlauch zu fahren.
Da sich die Reifen mit und ohne Schlauch aber zum Teil völlig anders fahren, würde ich am liebsten die Laufrad-Variante wählen und alle Reifen tubeless montieren. Damit können auch die, die normal mit Schlauch fahren, testen, wie sich tubeless anfühlt.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. Juli 2012)

Bin ich mit einverstanden, ich habe auch gar keine DH Reifen, sind bis auf die Nevegal alle Falt und deutlich unter 1kg (Nevegal ist Draht und mit 1050gr knapp drüber, ist aber ebenfalls die FR-Version)


----------



## romka (13. Juli 2012)

ich könnte mit meinen umrüstbaren HOPE Naben und Conti Rubber Queen in Tubeless anbieten.

Edit: 2,4er breite


----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2012)

Bis August haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit, das vorzubereiten!
Roman, die Rubber Queen sind bei dir aber auf dem Big Hit. Das hat einen asymetrischen Hinterbau und wir können die Laufräder nicht in die restlichen Bikes stecken. Da würde der Reifen am Rahmen schleifen.

Also hier noch einmal die Spec für das HR

135*9 auf 142x12 umrüstbar (Sollte schnell gehen)
Symetrischer Hinterbau
Max 2,4er Reifenbreite.
Bremsscheibe 185mm (oder schrauben wir die schnell mit Akkuschrauber um?)

Strecke: Altenberg Schöllerhof DH!

Datum an dem alle können und wollen!


----------



## romka (13. Juli 2012)

stefan, ich hab kein big hit. hab ein ghost ert 9000 

Ist ein soweit ich weiss, symetrischer Hinterbau mit 135*9 achse


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Juli 2012)

Bis dahin kann ich wohl auch mit passenden Rädern dienen. 20mm/Spanner bzw. X12 Achse. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die EX500 tubeless tauglich sind und breit genug für richtig Breite Schluppen bzw. bei Direktvergleichen mit breiteren Felgen.

Hat jemand noch Endkappen für DT Swiss Naben? Ich bekomme einen LRS mit Achse, brauche aber Endkappen für Schnellspanner.

Reifen sollen Rubber Queens in 2.4 werden.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (13. Juli 2012)

Roman, stimmt ja.

EX500 sollte passen.

Wenn hier jetzt aber alle mit Rubber Queen auftauchen, bin ich raus.


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Juli 2012)

Ach Kinders, nach 2 Ausfahrten gestern und vorgestern auf unserem geliebten Bergischen Trails muss ich feststellen, ich hab kein Reifenproblem. Der Schlamm ist so dünnflüssig, der setzt sich null am Pneu ab.

Mein Kombi: Old Highroller 2,5 60MA Single Ply und 2,4 Ardent Falt Exo 60A

Hab ab mitte August einen LR über ( Hope Pro 2 mit DT 5.1 ) falls das Reifentest team Interesse hat.

Am meisten würde mich beim Testen die Bremsscheiben Sache nerven. Bei verschieden Naben muss man schonmal den Sattel nachjustieren. Aber eine Scheibengröße ist denke ich ein Muss. Damit das nicht zu in zuviel Schrauberei ausartet.

Interessant fänd ich die Kombi, Conti Baron 2,3 BC vorne und RQ 2,4 BC hinten.
Wobei der Baron nur unwesentlich breiter als ein Swami ist. Würde es mal gerne selbst messen..

Reifenbreiten

Ab Sonntag gehts zum Biken nach Schottland - damit ich auch sicher weiter in meinem geliebten Schlamm spielen darf


----------



## pauing (14. Juli 2012)

Reifentest finde ich super...bin auch dabei. Ich habe die Kombi VR MM + HR FA. Die Reifen scheinen zwar schon beim Test vertreten zu sein, aber ich würde gerne mal einen anderen am VR testen

Noch was:
Ich bräuchte einen DH VR Reifen in 2.5 für Mistwetter. Also schlammig + lehmschmier. Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## Prolux (14. Juli 2012)

Maxxis SwampThing 26x2.50 oder Maxxis WetScream 26x2.50


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2012)

Darum geht´s ja bei dem Test. Nicht von irgendwem, irgendeine Meinung zu übernehmen sonder für sich selbst die Unterschiede zu erfühlen und seine eigen Entscheidung zu fällen.
Jochens Highroller/Ardent Kombi ist sicherlich super! Ich will für mich rausfinden, ob die auch für mich super ist, oder gar nicht zu meinem Fahrstil passt.

DH Reifen für Schlamm und Lehm... 
Schwalbe Dirty Dan
Maxxis Wetscream
Maxxis Swampthing
Conti Rain King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (14. Juli 2012)

Der Test wird mehr ein Allround-Enduroreifentest, oder???

OK, ich teste dann mal den Swampthing Fürs VR nehme ich besser die 42er Mischung, oder?? Das habe ich jetzt beim Enduro so, dass ich am VR weich und am HR härter fahre. Das scheint ganz gut zu klappen.


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wenn hier jetzt aber alle mit Rubber Queen auftauchen, bin ich raus.



Dann gibst du aber schnell auf. So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. 
Die RQ wollte ich eigentlich zum touren nutzen. Heißt ja nicht, dass man zu so einem Test nicht noch was anderes mitbringt. 

Hat jemand einen Baron in 2.3 oder 2.5? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## c4sper (14. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Baron in 2.3 oder 2.5?


Ja, wie auf der vorherigen Seite schon erwähnt. 

Schönes WE!


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2012)

So schnell geb ich nicht auf Stephan! 
Wehret den Anfängen! Wenn da pötzlich 20 Leutz mit den gleichen Reifen stehen, wär´s ja witzlos!

Wir haben jetzt:

Stefan: Specialized Butcher SX 2,3 /Clutch SX 2,3
Jochen: Higroller 2,5 / Ardent 2,4
C4sper: Baron 2,5, 2xHD 2,3 Pace Star (interessant am HR gegen den FA)
Otto: Baron 2,3 / RQ 2,3
Otto: Highroller II 2,4/ Ardent 2,6
Olli:Onza Ibex 2,35 / Kenda Nevegal 2,35
     Advantage 2,4/Advantage 2,4
Roman: RQ 2,4 / RQ 2,4
Ingo: MM2,4/FA2,4

Was haben wir noch, bzw. was ist falsch? Dann trage ich das hier in den Post nach und wir haben einen Überblick.

Wenn das so weitergeht, müssen wir 2 Tests fahren... einen im Trockenen und einen bei Regen...


----------



## Frog (14. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> So schnell geb ich nicht auf Stephan!
> Wehret den Anfängen! Wenn da pötzlich 20 Leutz mit den gleichen Reifen stehen, wär´s ja witzlos!
> 
> Wir haben jetzt:
> ...



Jochen hat Maxxis High Roller "Old"; Otto hat in Kürze den neuen HR II. 
Hätte noch 2 x alte Advantage 2,4 (waren in Latsch drauf).


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2012)

Angepasst!  

Weiter!!!!


----------



## obo (14. Juli 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Coole Testidee! Da kommt ja einiges zusammen! Aber viel beitragen könnte ich nicht denke ich...das Enduro steht derzeit auf Muddy Marys, anbieten könnte ich sonst noch ne Conti Rubber Queen BCC in 2,4 die ich auf dem Hardtail fahre (mit Nobby Nic 2,4 am Heck).
> Und wenn das in Altenberg startet, dann bin ich doch gerne als Fotograf mit dabei.



Könnte evtl noch bisserl Maxxis bieten, muß aber erstmal schauen was ich rumliegen habe.
Und Foto#s würd ich auch mitmachen wollen.


----------



## S.F. (14. Juli 2012)

Hi obo! 

Dann bring aber genügend Schläuche mit... 
Ja, schau mal!


----------



## Makke (14. Juli 2012)

zur Komplettierung:
2x Onza Ibex DH
3x Bontrager XR4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obo (15. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi obo!
> 
> Dann bring aber genügend Schläuche mit...
> Ja, schau mal!



Bringe dann Flickzeug mit, ist leichter zu tragen

Maxxis Minion, als Draht weich und Hart, oder als Falt.
Irgendwo habe ich auch noch nen Larsen TT 2,4 liegen


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2012)

Coole Idee mit dem Test. Bin gespannt, welcher Reifen am besten bergauf rollt!


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2012)

fährt heute jemand? .... überlege Glüder oder Fauna am späten Nachmittag.


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2012)

@makke: das klingt verlockendend. um wieviel uhr würdest du starten wolln? ich könnte ab ca. 13 uhr da sein.


----------



## DPM (18. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bis August haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit, das vorzubereiten!
> Roman, die Rubber Queen sind bei dir aber auf dem Big Hit. Das hat einen asymetrischen Hinterbau und wir können die Laufräder nicht in die restlichen Bikes stecken. Da würde der Reifen am Rahmen schleifen.
> 
> Also hier noch einmal die Spec für das HR
> ...



Kann ich mit dem big hit mitspielen? Bekomme diese Woche meine neue Gabel. Rock shox boxxer rc coil...


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> fährt heute jemand? .... überlege Glüder oder Fauna am späten Nachmittag.



wäre eventuell dabei.oder lokale runde gegend grafenberger und gerresheim friedhof und so?
gruss norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypertrooper (18. Juli 2012)

Würd mich heut gern euch anschließen.


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2012)

Glüder werd ich heut nicht schaffen ... ich würde mal sagen 18:30 Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz unterhalb des GraWa ... (wobei ich mich da schon ziemlich beeilen muss)


----------



## Hypertrooper (18. Juli 2012)

ich wär dabei, musst  jetzt los sonst schaff ich es nicht


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2012)

ich radel auch ma entspannt los richtung grafenberg


----------



## othu (19. Juli 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Glüder werd ich heut nicht schaffen ... ich würde mal sagen 18:30 Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz unterhalb des GraWa ... (wobei ich mich da schon ziemlich beeilen muss)



Hi Makke,
hab dich mit Helm gar nicht erkannt, wir haben uns noch kurz auf dem Parkplatz gesehen, oder? 
Ich kam mit schwarzem Kombi und lud ein weißes Hardtail aus und du warst mit einem schwarz/weißen Specialized unterwegs, richtig? 
Hab das nicht so richtig gerafft dass ihr gar nicht zum TeamD wollt... 
Grüße
Otto


----------



## c4sper (19. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> C4sper: Baron 2,5, 2xHD 2,3 Pace Star (interessant am HR gegen den FA)
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, müssen wir 2 Tests fahren... einen im Trockenen und einen bei Regen...


 
Absolut...sobald es einen trockenen Tag gab, geht es direkt weiter, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue...

Wie schon in einem vorigen Post erwähnt, habe ich den Baron 2.5 aber nur in 360tpi also nicht tourentauglich. Der 2.35er HD ist im PaceStar Compund mit SnakeSkin. Und die 20mm through axle kann ich auch nicht bedienen, aber ab- und aufziehen ist fix gemacht.

Hier gibt es doch recht viele Specialized Spezis, oder? 
Gibt es hier eine Meinung zum Enduro Evo?


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2012)

@Otto ... das kann sein, ich hab gestern den Überblick verloren ... kannte keinen wirklich ... 
Da wir kein Licht dabei hatten, wollte ich nicht bis 19:00 Uhr warten ... 

@c4sper ... hmm ... ich würde sagen KAUFEN und mir schenken


----------



## Frog (19. Juli 2012)

wer versteckt sich hinter "c4sper" ? 
Ist das ein Geist...ein MTB-Geist oder gibt es  c4sper wirklich?
Habe den "Geist" noch nie gesehen!

Was ist evtl. für So. geplant (wenn ich nicht in der Pfalz bin)? Würde gerne wie letztens vom Schöllerhof eine Runde starten!

@c4sper: Wäre was für den Baron!!!!!!!


----------



## othu (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag in Glüder, aber wieder sehr früh.


----------



## Frog (19. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag in Glüder, aber wieder sehr früh.



..das "frühe" kenn ich.....ist mir zu früh! Kommt ja auch auf die Wetterlage an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (19. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> wer versteckt sich hinter "c4sper" ?
> Ist das ein Geist...ein MTB-Geist oder gibt es c4sper wirklich?
> Habe den "Geist" noch nie gesehen!
> 
> ...


Der Geist war auch noch nie dabei, da bisher meist etwas dazwischen kam oder er mit seiner Freundin unterwegs war. 

Genau, dafür war es gedacht, aber vermutlich eher ein SX oder was ganz anderes... ^^ Das ist doch mal ein Trend...erst die Reifen kaufen, dann das Bike.


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich schraub jeden Abend am Enduro und war bis vorhin super glücklich, dass ich wohl alle Teile zum WE zusammen kriege. Schaltzüge von Jagwire sollen dran. Bekommen habe ich heute (selbst verschuldet) Bremszüge, statt Schaltzüge.

Kennt jemand einen Düsseldorfer (oder Umgebung) Laden, die ein schwarzes Set Schaltzüge Jagwire Ripcord verfügbar haben? 

In Köln gibt es einen Laden. Leider südliches Köln. Die Autobahnen sind derzeit ja echt zum Heulen. Ich würde morgen dort hinfahren, wenn niemand einen besseren Tipp hat.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2012)

Frag ma bei Cycle Service oder Bikebahnhof Breuer nach .....


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Juli 2012)

Cycle wäre morgen meine Anlaufstelle. Ist halt Süden.

An Bikebahnhof hab ich gar nicht gedacht, dabei hab ich mein Stumpi da her 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## elmono (19. Juli 2012)

Könntest auch 2 XTR Züge von mir haben, wenn du mir neue bestellst. Sind meine Ersatzzüge. 

Ansonsten würde ich persönlich zur Not jeden! Zug in ein neues Bike bauen, bevor ich nicht damit fahren könnte.


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr gute Einstellung - die teile ich!

Danke für die Tipps und das Angebot. Ich werde morgen mal sehen wie ich die Arbeit schaffe. 

Hier mal der Status:





Gruß Stephan


----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

Grüße an alle, die mich noch kennen und natürlich an die anderen auch 

@Klasse:

Geile Farbe *sabber* - Das Ding wird richtig gut.


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Juli 2012)

Ach, da isser ja, der Schaltungsverkäufer 

Noch hab ich ja nicht alles zusammengeschraubt. Bald wird getestet **freufreu**

Gruß Stephan


----------



## akami (19. Juli 2012)

Nächste Woche wird mein neuer Antrieb verbaut.

Der XTR trauere ich jetzt schon ein wenig hinterher aber nützt ja nix, leicht und gut aussehen ist nicht alles. - Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (20. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Düsseldorfer (oder Umgebung) Laden, die ein schwarzes Set Schaltzüge Jagwire Ripcord verfügbar haben?


 
Bei Baboon könntest du zumindest mal anrufen und fragen (ab 10 Uhr).
www.baboon-bikes.de


----------



## M.T.B. (20. Juli 2012)

Moinmoin zusammen,

hatte mich vor einigen Monaten hier schonmal kurz gemeldet. Mittlerweile ist mein Oldschool Klein feddich und ich war auch schon ein paar mal im Grafenberger Wald unterwegs. Vielleicht hat mich ja der eine oder andere schon mal damit gesehen - während er mich lahme Ente übrholt hat ;-)

Würde gerne öfters mal in den Wald, muss jedoch auch zuegeben, dass es (noch) nicht so besonders um meine Fitness steht 

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn immer so? Heizen oder auch mal ne etwas gemütlichere Runde? Ist jeder willkommen oder nur die fitten? Fragen über Fragen...

Viellleicht bis demnächst dann mal 
Felix


----------



## SilverWolf (20. Juli 2012)

Hast bock morgen zu dritt GaWa/Aaper abrocken?

...guckstDu - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545245&page=36


----------



## M.T.B. (20. Juli 2012)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Hast bock morgen zu dritt GaWa/Aaper abrocken?
> 
> ...guckstDu - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545245&page=36


Ein Luschen-Thread... genau das richtige 
Wier lange wollt ihr denn in etwa fahren? Habe leider nur sehr begrenzt Zeit.


----------



## SilverWolf (20. Juli 2012)

Yepp, und  ich  bin  die  Oberlusche!Sehr  begrenzt  Zeit?Glaube werden  ca. 3  Stunden  schon  sein, wir  können  zu  dritt  und  dann  weitere  Höhenmeter  mit  Andreas  reiten.

Treffpunkt - Parkplatz  Wildpark
Uhrzeit - 11:00

Zu  sehen - 1x CANNONDALE  mit  Lefty  und  STORCK Opa.


----------



## M.T.B. (20. Juli 2012)

Dann bin ich für morgen leider raus. Aber gerne ein anderes Mal. 
Ich werde den Luschen-Thread im Auge behalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (20. Juli 2012)

Wieso  Bist  Du  raus???


----------



## M.T.B. (20. Juli 2012)

Weil ich um 13.00 Uhr eine wichtige Verabredung habe... und die lässt sich nicht verschieben.
Vielleicht tauche ich spontan auf und fahr nen bisken mit. Ich denke aber eher, dass ich dann gegen Nachmittag ne kleine Runde drehen werde.


----------



## outdooralex (21. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag in Glüder, aber wieder sehr früh.



Wär dabei... aber definier mal früh


----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2012)

@ klasse0815: klasse Rad! 

alex: otto will um 8:00 in Glüder losfahren. Werde versuchen ebenfalls dort zu sein.


----------



## _andi_ (21. Juli 2012)

wo trefft ihr euch denn genau in glüder?


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> otto will um 8:00 in Glüder losfahren.





mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich ja auch Schlafstörungen...


----------



## othu (21. Juli 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich ja auch Schlafstörungen...




Leg dir Kinder zu, dann brauchst du keine Schlafstörungen um gegen 8Uhr an der Hasenmühle zu sein 
Ich bin aber auch unabhängig von meinem Kurzen mittlerweile Fan vom früh losfahren: es ist absolut leer, keine Wanderer, Radfahrer, Hundespaziergänger, etc. und man ist Mittags wieder daheim und hat noch was vom Tag.

@_andi_: siehe oben, Hasenmühle


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> und man ist Mittags wieder daheim und hat noch was vom Tag.



stimmt! dann könnte man Mittags nochmal Rennrad fahren


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. Juli 2012)

so langsam kann ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden...

@Alex: fährst du auch mit? dann könnte man zusammen fahren.

Danny, was ist mit dir?


----------



## _andi_ (21. Juli 2012)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.129593,7.025047&hl=de&num=1&t=m&z=17

ist das die richtige ecke? ich war da noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (21. Juli 2012)

ja!
auf dem nicht bezeichneten (benannten) weg parallel zum bach parken!


----------



## Prolux (21. Juli 2012)

@ Eisbäcker,
neee, dat wird morgen nix.


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juli 2012)

mal schauen,haasenmühle treffen wäre nicht schlecht,aber kondimäßig bin ich
im moment nicht so fit.


----------



## othu (21. Juli 2012)

das passt perfekt, ich bin nie fit


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> das passt perfekt, ich bin nie fit



nee is klar.ich sach nur team d gestählt.


----------



## outdooralex (21. Juli 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> so langsam kann ich mich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden...
> 
> @Alex: fährst du auch mit? dann könnte man zusammen fahren.





Würd ja gern, aber mein Auto kommt erst im Oktober... kommt jemand hier vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?
http://goo.gl/maps/BPgH


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Juli 2012)

outdooralex schrieb:


> Würd ja gern, aber mein Auto kommt erst im Oktober... kommt jemand hier vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?
> http://goo.gl/maps/BPgH



sorry,zu spät gelesen.aber ich bin eh früher abgehauen,weil mir die anderen
entschieden zu lahm waren.

können wir nächste woche gerne wieder machen.auch das frühe treffen hat was für sich.


----------



## othu (23. Juli 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> können wir nächste woche gerne wieder machen.auch das frühe treffen hat was für sich.



Gerne!
Dann packen wir dem Stefan aber einen echten 1300gr DH Reifen ans Heck damit es eine Gemütlich-Tour wird


----------



## -Wally- (23. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Dann packen wir dem Stefan aber einen echten 1300gr DH Reifen ans Heck damit es eine Gemütlich-Tour wird



Neulich in Latsch hatten wir eigentlich den Plan Stefans Hinterrad über Nacht zu entführen und mit Bauschaum auf zu pumpen. Sollte auch funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (23. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Dann packen wir dem Stefan aber einen echten 1300gr DH Reifen ans Heck damit es eine Gemütlich-Tour wird


Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich dachte gestern auch, dass die Schnecken mich bergauf überholen...


----------



## S.F. (23. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee!!! 
Dann hab ich in 14 Tagen in Duisburg das Gefühl zu fliegen!

Hey, ich hab doch mit dem Clutch schon einen dicken Reifen drauf! Und war damit sogar langsamer als Otto!

Norman, prima dass du gut nach Hause gekommen bist! 
Nächste Woche gerne wieder!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juli 2012)

morgen abend jemand zeit und lust grafenberger wald richtung rotthäuser bachtal,eventuell noch unterbach wenn ich vorher nicht zusammenbreche.

gruss norman


----------



## S.F. (23. Juli 2012)

Hehe, ich könnt ja mitfahren...


----------



## elmono (23. Juli 2012)

Bist du gerade so gut im Training, dass du die armen Jungs wieder schlimm getrieben hast? Alter Schinder du...


----------



## zappelmaxx (23. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Dann packen wir dem Stefan aber einen echten 1300gr DH Reifen ans Heck damit es eine Gemütlich-Tour wird



wäre ich wohl auch gerne wieder mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (23. Juli 2012)

Ist morgen die Dienstagsrunde angesagt? 
Ich werde morgen wohl fahren. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## akami (23. Juli 2012)

@Klasse: Zeig dein Rad her!


----------



## Figurehead (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich wäre heute auch dabei, das Wetter ist fantastisch!  Am liebsten wäre mir Treffpunkt 18 Uhr und eine entspannte ausgedehnte Runde Richtung Ratingen oder Neandertal!? Das ganze natürlich garniert mit einem Biergartenbesuch.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hehe, ich könnt ja mitfahren...



mach das mal!können auch früher los!


----------



## S.F. (24. Juli 2012)

Bin raus! Muss mich mal wieder um meinen Onkel kümmern...


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2012)

jut..dann bis vielleicht bis sonntag.

werde dann heute ne spääte nightriderunde drehen.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> jut..dann bis vielleicht bis sonntag.
> 
> werde dann heute ne spääte nightriderunde drehen.



hat hiermit einer schon erfahrung?http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8ff3acc4e6f766d1c03f92683544caa1/s/Continental-Der-Baron-Faltreifen-57-559-26x2-30-schwarz-3-180tpi-Apex-Black.html

will von den fat alberts weg.die teile hängen wie blei am rad.


----------



## c4sper (24. Juli 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hat hiermit einer schon erfahrung?http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-559-26x2-30-schwarz-3-180tpi-Apex-Black.html
> 
> will von den fat alberts weg.die teile hängen wie blei am rad.


Der Baron in 2.3 baut ziemlich schmal. Rein optisch schon mal ein großer Unterschied. Ansonsten ist der Reifen nicht verkehrt.


----------



## othu (24. Juli 2012)

Den Baron kenne ich, realtiv schmal, Grip super, Rollwiderstand noch gut, fürs Hinterrad ev. ein MountainKing2, dann bist du noch etwas fixer unterwegs.
Ich habe meinen wieder runter geschmissen weil ich den mit Milch nicht dicht bekommen habe und warte gerade auf die UST Version, soll laut bike-components am 8.8. kommen.
(Als passendes Hinterrad habe ich mir einen Maxxis Crossmark LUST bestellt, schaun wir mal ob das geht, am 29er Hardtail bin ich SEHR begeistert von dem, auch wenn er
ausschaut wie ein Baumarktreifen)


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Juli 2012)

ok danke.hier werde ich wohl fündig werden.preislich stimmt es auch:http://www.bike24.de/1.php?page=1;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (24. Juli 2012)

Musst aber aufpassen, die billigen Contis sind ohne Black Chili und taugen nichts (zumindest im Vergleich zu den BC)!


----------



## Figurehead (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde gerne weitehin heute fahren! Jemand dabei???


----------



## klasse08-15 (24. Juli 2012)

Also irgendwie kommen wir nicht zusammen. So richtig wollen lediglich wir beide fahren 
Ich habe zusätzlich noch das Problem, dass ich mein Bike testen muss und deshalb gar nicht weiß, ob eine richtige Tour drin ist. Wenn eine Gruppe gefahren wäre, hätte ich mich rangehangen, bei Problemen dann einfach abgesetzt.
Jetzt sind wir nur zu zweit, da mach ich lieber einen Rückzieher, denn ich weiß nicht, ob mich meine Schrauberkünste 10 km durchbringen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Richtung Papendelle bzw. Gerresheimer Wald. Wäre cool!


----------



## Figurehead (24. Juli 2012)

Vieleicht eine kleine Runde in Gerresheim, bin noch auf der Arbeit, vielleicht so gegen 19 Pappendelle?


----------



## klasse08-15 (24. Juli 2012)

Bin grad dort, werde 19 Uhr mal hier lang fahren. Ganz unverbindlich!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## klasse08-15 (24. Juli 2012)

akami schrieb:


> @Klasse: Zeig dein Rad her!


 
Da ist es:


















Leider hab ich im Wald Niemanden Bekantes getroffen 
Meine Sorge bezüglich Defekten oder Nacharbeiten war unbegründet. Alles lief gut. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch, aber Touren sind kein Problem.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (24. Juli 2012)

Schick!!!!


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2012)

besser geht es kaum


----------



## pauing (25. Juli 2012)

Fesches Velo!
Ich war gestern nur ein Ründchen mit dem Rennradel unterwegs, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig Feierabend hatte...Nächste Woche sollte das mit der Dienstagrunde wieder klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Fesches Velo!
> Ich war gestern nur ein Ründchen mit dem Rennradel unterwegs, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig Feierabend hatte...Nächste Woche sollte das mit der Dienstagrunde wieder klappen!



wenn du mal wieder mit dem RR fahren willst, sag bescheid...habe auch noch sowas im Bestand.


----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> besser geht es kaum



Doch! Klar! 
Ich warte gerade auf neue Kurbeln...


----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> wenn du mal wieder mit dem RR fahren willst, sag bescheid...habe auch noch sowas im Bestand.



Denk an den Nassrasierer


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Denk an den Nassrasierer



... dann fahr ich lieber bei 30°C in langen Hosen!


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Doch! Klar!
> Ich warte gerade auf neue Kurbeln...



und die alte bekomme ich geschenkt..Danke im voraus...bis schon ein ganz lieber.....


----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2012)

Nööööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (25. Juli 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> wenn du mal wieder mit dem RR fahren willst, sag bescheid...habe auch noch sowas im Bestand.



Jo, mache ich ...schick mal deine nummer per PN, dann kann ich nächstes mal kurz durchrufen, wenn es mit dem RR auf die Piste geht


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Juli 2012)

Fährt heute jemand? Rotthausen kann man gut fahren. Schlamm ist zwar noch da, aber nicht matschig. Da würd ich gern lang.

Ich bin das ganze WE unterwegs (leider nicht mit den Bike) und will deswegen heute unbedingt noch mal fahren.

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand? Rotthausen kann man gut fahren. Schlamm ist zwar noch da, aber nicht matschig. Da würd ich gern lang.
> 
> Ich bin das ganze WE unterwegs (leider nicht mit den Bike) und will deswegen heute unbedingt noch mal fahren.
> 
> ...



heute abend eventuell.wann wolltest du los?wenn dann fahre ich auch nur in dem gebiet.


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Juli 2012)

Nach der Arbeit 
So gegen 18-19 Uhr.

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2012)

ich wäre wenn um 19.00 uhr auf dem parkplatz ecke düsseldorfer straße ecke trotzweg.


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Juli 2012)

Sehr gerne. Für mich ist die Anfahrt dort hin sehr kurz. 

Fahneburgstraße wäre mir aber auch recht, falls Trotzweg für den ein oder anderen zu weit ist.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Juli 2012)

Hmm

Edit:
Also, ich war 19:00 Uhr da, hab zwanzig Minuten gewartet. Leider nix. Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Juli 2012)

oh sorry,tut mir leid.aber ich hatte ja geschrieben WENN ich komme,dann 19.00 uhr.jetzt hast du einen bei mir offen.
heute abend jemand am start für 2 stunden?


----------



## S.F. (27. Juli 2012)

Hehe, klare Absprachen... 

Ich muss mal sehen, was am Sonntag so geht. Sonntagmorgen bin ich jedenfalls raus. Später Nachmittag ginge noch was. Stephan, Norman wie siehts bei euch aus? Oder fahrt ihr mit Otto in Glüder?


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Juli 2012)

Kein Problem! Einmal ist keinmal. Beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt. Das "wenn" habe gepflegt überlesen. Das geht auf meine Kappe.

Ich kann am WE mal wieder nicht. Ich muss zu Mama fahren. Die nächsten Wochen werden definitiv flexibler bzw. fürs Biken geplant.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. Juli 2012)

Brraaaap braaappp!
Hab mich eben noch mit Ingo und Rigo abgesprochen!
Treffpunkt ist 15 Uhr an der Haasenmühle. Das ist für mich am schnellsten zu erreichen. Altenberg schaffe ich zeitlich nicht.


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Juli 2012)

also heute war ich mit den fat albert richtig zufrieden,bei feuchtem boden packen die richtig gut.bin sogar ein stück hoch gekommen,wo ich sonst die letzten jahre immer abgestiegen bin.
im rotthäuser tal,den langen trail oberhalb vom bauerhof.am ende kann man 
dann wieder runter zum see am bauernhof oder rechts weiter hoch.
wenn man dann rechts fährt die kleine steigung hoch,danach weiter geradeaus,kurz ein stück bergab,und dann kommt ein kuhle wo man dann direkt steil hoch zum weg zurück kommt.am letzten stück war sonst immer nur schieben angesagt.
so roman fertig geschrieben...

wie siehts die woche mal mit fauna aus stefan?

gruss norman


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2012)

Diese Woche nicht mehr. Muss mich auf Duisburg vorbereiten.
Danach die Woche gerne!


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Juli 2012)

vorbereitung?junge,du hast doch carbon!!damit holst du schon mal
5 minuten raus!


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Juli 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?
Oder ist eher die Dienstagsrunde angesagt?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (30. Juli 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> vorbereitung?junge,du hast doch carbon!!damit holst du schon mal
> 5 minuten raus!



Schön wär´s!
In Duisburg fahr ich aber Alu!


----------



## pauing (30. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?
> Oder ist eher die Dienstagsrunde angesagt?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Dienstagsrunde! 18:30uhr Apollo bzw.19:00uhr pp


----------



## hugolost (30. Juli 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?
> Oder ist eher die Dienstagsrunde angesagt?
> 
> Gruß Stephan




Ich würde heute Fahren.


----------



## Prolux (30. Juli 2012)

@pauing,
18:30uhr Apollo! Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Juli 2012)

Ähh, moment mal. 

Bezieht sich das "bis später" auf Dienstag? 
Ich hoffe doch, sonst fährst du wohl alleine  (was ja nicht schlimm ist und auch nicht weh tut)

Ich muss leider HEUTE lange arbeiten. Morgen, also Dienstag, bin ich dann 19:00 am PP.

Am Mittwoch fahre ich mit hugolost in Wuppertal. Wer mitkommen möchte: Ich fahre ca. 16:45 Uhr hier in Unterbach mit dem Auto los. Ein zusätzliches Rad krieg ich wohl noch mit.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (30. Juli 2012)

Es bezieht sich auf Dienstag


----------



## kawa116 (31. Juli 2012)

Servus,

würd mich evtl. auch heut Abend dazu gesellen, wenns recht ist und ich früh genug ausm Büro komme. 

LG Flo


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Juli 2012)

wo gehts heute hin?richtung tankenkante und weiter richtung rotthausen,or what?


----------



## klasse08-15 (31. Juli 2012)

Schlag was vor 
Ich bin jedenfalls 19 Uhr am PP, egal ob Regen oder sonst was - heute wird gefahren.

@kawa
lang nicht gesehen... geht die 872 noch?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## kawa116 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich steh aufm Schlauch. Hilf mir auf die Sprünge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (31. Juli 2012)

Ah jetzt ja. Gut, dass ich meine Mails nie lösche. 

Klar, läuft noch. Hab sie aber ehrlich gesagt erst einmal so richtig gebraucht. War ja den gesamten Winter ausser Gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## othu (1. August 2012)

Möchte hier jemand einen 

Maxxis Minion F + EXO, 2.5", MaxxPro, 26" 

haben? Um die 850gr sollte er haben, Profil um die 95%, fast neu.

Er hat einen 4-5mm Schnitt in der Lauffläche in der Nähe eines Mittelstollen,
ich habe ihn von innen mit einem Flicken versehen, mit Schlauch ist der sicherlich noch lange problemlos fahrbar, für tubeless und dann auch noch Hinterrad taugt mir(!) das nicht mehr.
Glüdererprobt 

Zu verschenken.
Otto


----------



## Firlefanzi (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Neuling was das Mountainbiken angeht und drehe zur Zeit meine "Anfängerrunden" durch den Grafenberger Wald/Aaper Wald mit bescheidener Kondition aber richtig Spaß in den Backen.
Nun suche ich Gesellschaft zum Fahren und Fun haben, glaube aber, daß hier alle so fit und geübt zu sein scheinen, daß ich da keine Schnitte häte mitzuhalten...

Habt Ihr vielleicht nen Tipp, wo man sich als "Neuling" Fahrbegleitungen/Tipps holen könnte??

Lieben Gruß,
Uli


----------



## othu (2. August 2012)

Moin,
TeamD, Mittwochs 19Uhr, Parkplatz Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Fahneburger Straße hat auch eine langsame Gruppe. 
So einen 13-14er Schnitt solltest du aber schon hinlegen können, sprich 30km in 2,5 Stunden sollten drin sein.
Ist eher tour orientiert, wenn du es lieber bergab krachen lassen willst, bist du bei den Jungs und Mädels hier besser aufgehoben.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## c4sper (2. August 2012)

Dann war die Meute, die auf dem Weg zur Messstation war vermutlich Team D? Da kam uns gestern ein ganzer Mannschaftsbus entgegen.


----------



## othu (2. August 2012)

Si, wir waren gestern mit 2x9 Leuten unterwegs und danach im BAZ (die nicht so richtig auf das Wetter eingestellt waren und nicht mal die erste Runde alkfreies Weizen komplett ausliefern konnten...)


----------



## S.F. (2. August 2012)

Naja, wenn ihr da auch in Mannschaftsbusstärke aufschlagt... 
Ich musste mich auf unserer Abfahrt auch ganz schmal machen als ihr uns entgegen kamt!


----------



## Firlefanzi (2. August 2012)

@Otto. Danke für die Tipps! Hätte schon eher Lust es "bergab krachen zu lassen", bzw fahrtechnisch unterwegs zu sein, als tourenmäßig. 

Hmmm, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust am Sonntag nach dem normalen Fahren im Anschluß ein "Luschenstück" mit mir gemeinsam zu fahren?! ;o))
Wäre auch für´n Malzbier danach zu haben!

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Wir wollen am Sonntag ev. nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails, 
sonst geht es nach Glüder. 

Diesmal auch nicht ganz so früh...




@Uli: was hast du denn für ein Rad? Licht vorhanden?


----------



## natureboy79 (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag ev. nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails,
> sonst geht es nach Glüder.
> 
> Diesmal auch nicht ganz so früh...
> ...



moin,man könnte auch mal einen ahrtal sonntagsausflug machen.allerdings kenne ich mich nicht so gut da aus.
glüder mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (3. August 2012)

Wir sind morgen in Wberg...evtl.
Eine Wegbeschreibung nach Glüder würde ich aber auch gerne nehmen, entweder hier oder per PN. 
Ansonsten viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und happy trails am WE!


----------



## othu (3. August 2012)

Auch eine nette Idee, kann aber leider keine Ortskenntnisse vorweisen! 
Wenn jemand guided oder zumindest einen schönen gpx-Track zur Verfügung stellt, bin ich aber auch gerne dabei!
Otto



@c4sper: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=solin...gen,+Düsseldorf,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=m&z=16


----------



## Firlefanzi (3. August 2012)

Ich fahre ein Canyon Lux 9.0... Perlen vor die Säue ;o)
Licht habe ich noch keines, aber möchte gerne aufrüsten... brauche noch so einiges. Daher wäre es ja so nett mal ein bissl Kontakte zu knüpfen.

Sonnigen Gruß,
Uli


----------



## natureboy79 (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Auch eine nette Idee, kann aber leider keine Ortskenntnisse vorweisen!
> Wenn jemand guided oder zumindest einen schönen gpx-Track zur Verfügung stellt, bin ich aber auch gerne dabei!
> Otto
> 
> ...



gps track dürfte kein problem sein!


----------



## lhampe (3. August 2012)

Bin am WE im Harz die Trails in Braunlage inspizieren


----------



## c4sper (3. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Auch eine nette Idee, kann aber leider keine Ortskenntnisse vorweisen!
> Wenn jemand guided oder zumindest einen schönen gpx-Track zur Verfügung stellt, bin ich aber auch gerne dabei!
> Otto
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## S.F. (3. August 2012)

Firlefanzi schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Canyon Lux 9.0... Perlen vor die Säue ;o)
> Licht habe ich noch keines, aber möchte gerne aufrüsten... brauche noch so einiges. Daher wäre es ja so nett mal ein bissl Kontakte zu knüpfen.
> 
> Sonnigen Gruß,
> Uli



Da passt Du eigentlich mit deinem LUX eher in die Tourengruppe. 
Wenn wir mit den Enduro´s unterwegs sind, könnte dein kleiner Rennhobel ggf. überfordert sein. Bergab krachen lassen heisst bei uns eher nicht, auf breiten Forstwegen einfach die Bremse loszulassen. Da darf es schon "etwas" anspruchsvoller sein. Schau dich einfach in den verschiedenn Gruppen um.


----------



## Firlefanzi (3. August 2012)

Ja das klingt stimmig... ich werd mal etwas weiterstöbern. Danke für die Tipps u weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## klasse08-15 (3. August 2012)

Wobei am Dienstag auch ein Hardtailfahrer dabei war. Trotz im Downhill theoretisch unterlegenem Material klebte er mir am Hinterrad. Das spricht entweder gegen mich oder für ihn.  Will sagen: Auch mit einem Racefully überlebt man alle Düsseldorfer Trails. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firlefanzi (3. August 2012)

Gut!! Ich will... Wann fahren wir mal zusammen??


----------



## Makke (4. August 2012)

... mal fix ein paar Grüße aus Meran ...
heute mal über die 55 und 50 zu Meran2000 aufgestiegen und über einen Klettersteig zurück. Im Klettersteig haben wir dann zwei völlig verwirrte und entkräftete MTBler gefunden und sicher ins Tal geleitet ... 2h später hat dort ein schweres Gewitter getobt ... die Jungs hatten sich mit hilfe einer Kompass-Karte eine Tour zusammengestellt ... 
So morgen mit die Bike noch ein paar Trails surfen ... Montag dann spontan wohl noch 2-3 Tage in die Schweiz ....

bis später Kinners und Grüße


----------



## natureboy79 (4. August 2012)

du scheinst dich ja in südtirol so richtig verliebt zu haben.wird zeit für
eine auswanderung!
viel spass noch!


----------



## Delta2911 (6. August 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach "Fahrgemeinschaften" im Raum Düsseldorf und da auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Wie funktioniert das bei euch? Hab jetzt was von verschiedenen Teams gelesen? Worüber werden die Treffs vereinbart? Gibt es sowas wie einen Verteiler? 
Wäre toll wenn mich mal jemand aufschlauen könnte. Besten Dank!

LG

Mario


----------



## c4sper (6. August 2012)

Moinsen!
Ich hoffe alle haben das WE heile und mit viel Spaß überstanden. Auf die mittlere Sektion der Enduro-Strecke in Wberg komme ich nicht klar... 

Übrigens, falls jemand Interesse an einem Answer DJ Stem in 50mm 1 1/8 hat, hätte ich einen im Bikemarkt. Über den Preis können wir natürlich gerne reden. 

Gruß,
Carsten


----------



## pauing (6. August 2012)

Delta2911 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> bin gerade auf der Suche nach "Fahrgemeinschaften" im Raum Düsseldorf und da auf den Thread hier gestoßen. Wie funktioniert das bei euch? Hab jetzt was von verschiedenen Teams gelesen? Worüber werden die Treffs vereinbart? Gibt es sowas wie einen Verteiler?
> Wäre toll wenn mich mal jemand aufschlauen könnte. Besten Dank!
> ...



Moin Mario,

Es gibt in Ddorf im Prinzip 2 Hauptgruppen:
+ Enduro -fun riders-
+ CC -team d-

Enduro/Tour:
Die Ausfahrten werden hier spontan vereinbart. Meist Touren mit möglichst großen Trailanteil. Gefahren wird hier in Düsseldorf und in Solingen/Glüder/Altenberg. Oder weit weit weg. In letzter Zeit haben auch mehrere angefangen an Endurorennen teilzunehmen.

CC:
Dann gibt es noch das CC Team-D, die Mittwochs einen festen Treff haben. Guck mal in den älteren Posts von Othu(Otto). Der hat in letzter Zeit mehrmals was ausführliches dazu gepostet. Die geben gerne Gas

Also einfach mal reglmäßig rein schauen und einsteigen!

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (6. August 2012)

Morgen wieder Dienstagsrunde?
Das Wetter soll besser sein als heute; ein kleiner Schauer kann aber drin sein. Mich juckt das nicht!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Ich hoffe alle haben das WE heile und mit viel Spaß überstanden. Auf die mittlere Sektion der Enduro-Strecke in Wberg komme ich nicht klar...
> 
> Übrigens, falls jemand Interesse an einem Answer DJ Stem in 50mm 1 1/8 hat, hätte ich einen im Bikemarkt. Über den Preis können wir natürlich gerne reden.
> ...



Welchen Teil meinst du denn? Der mit den beiden Brücken über den Bach?

@Mario: Absprachen finden meist hier statt.Einfach hier reinschauen und je nach Interesse und Bike bei einer der Gruppen mitfahren.


----------



## Makke (6. August 2012)

... zurück in D-Dorf 
Schweiz musste leider ausfallen ...

Bin Morgen zu 90% dabei ...


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2012)

Willkommen zurück!
Wenigstens seid ihr nicht weggespült worden.
Kann morgen nicht!


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. August 2012)

@Stefan: habt ihr gewonnen?


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2012)

Platz 17 von 161 4er Teams....


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. August 2012)

sauber...   gute Leistung
biste doch im vierer gefahren?
achter ist auch irgendwie, ne!


----------



## Makke (7. August 2012)

@Stefan ... saubre Leistung ... !!!


----------



## c4sper (7. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Welchen Teil meinst du denn? Der mit den beiden Brücken über den Bach?


Exakt, genau den Teil meine ich.


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Weiss gar nicht was du hast, der ist doch "flowig"! 
Beim Endurorennen wollten sie uns vor der ersten Brücke DURCH den Bach fahren lassen.... 

Aber der Teil geht eigentlich einigermassen gut zu fahren. Der Boden ist dort halt immer leicht cremig... Aber sowas fahren wir in Altenberg und Glüder ja auch... ordentlichen Gummi mal vorausgesetzt.

@Rigo: Ja, Vierer muss schon sein! Beim Achter kommt man dann doch "etwas wenig" zum Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. August 2012)

wann und wo treffen wir uns heute? ... denke mal der Parkplatz wie immer sollte passen ... 18:30 Uhr ... oder wann?


----------



## Prolux (7. August 2012)

Ingo und ich wollten 18Uhr am Apollo, und vielleicht Rigo.


----------



## c4sper (7. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht was du hast, der ist doch "flowig"!
> Beim Endurorennen wollten sie uns vor der ersten Brücke DURCH den Bach fahren lassen....
> 
> Aber der Teil geht eigentlich einigermassen gut zu fahren. Der Boden ist dort halt immer leicht cremig... Aber sowas fahren wir in Altenberg und Glüder ja auch... ordentlichen Gummi mal vorausgesetzt.


Jetzt am WE war es furztrocken... Im Vergleich zu Anfang und "Ende" (nachdem man den festen Weg kreuzt) finde ich es schon amtlich. Übung macht den... 

Ne is klar...durch den Bach. An dem WE war doch eh alles noch extrem feucht und cremig.


----------



## Makke (7. August 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ingo und ich wollten 18Uhr am Apollo, und vielleicht Rigo.



komm da auch hin


----------



## _andi_ (7. August 2012)

bis wann wollt ihr fahrn? (licht und so)


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Jetzt am WE war es furztrocken... Im Vergleich zu Anfang und "Ende" (nachdem man den festen Weg kreuzt) finde ich es schon amtlich. Übung macht den...



Ein Grund mehr mal mit nach Glüder zu fahren!



c4sper schrieb:


> Ne is klar...durch den Bach. An dem WE war doch eh alles noch extrem feucht und cremig.



Ernsthaft. Die Bachdurchfahrt haben sie dann nach der Besichtigungsfahrt auf Drängen der Fahrer wieder rausgenommen!


----------



## c4sper (7. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr mal mit nach Glüder zu fahren!


Wenn ich es das nächste Mal einrichten kann, sehr gern!




S.F. schrieb:


> Ernsthaft. Die Bachdurchfahrt haben sie dann nach der Besichtigungsfahrt auf Drängen der Fahrer wieder rausgenommen!


Kann ich schon nachvollziehen, würde mich mal interessieren, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Fahrbar war das schon.... zwar nur für 25% der Fahrer, aber dann auf Zeit sowieso sehr kritisch!


----------



## Prolux (7. August 2012)

solang bis wir fertig haben........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (7. August 2012)

@S.F.: du hattest mal angeregt, unter der Woche eine Fauna-Einführung zu machen, hast du da schon einen Termin im Kopf?


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @S.F.: du hattest mal angeregt, unter der Woche eine Fauna-Einführung zu machen, hast du da schon einen Termin im Kopf?



Nächste Woche wäre perfekt! Schaffst Du unter der Woche nur 19:00 Uhr?


----------



## othu (7. August 2012)

Für ein Date mit dir lege ich mich natürlich besonders in Zeug!! 

19Uhr wäre perfekt für mich, aber wenn es sein muss, 
komme ich direkt von der Arbeit und würde auch 18Uhr am Parkplatz Fauna hin bekommen.


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Noch kannst Du dir den Tag aussuchen... 18:00 wäre schon toll!


----------



## othu (7. August 2012)

Mittwoch 18Uhr?


----------



## natureboy79 (7. August 2012)

18.30 uhr auch am bekannten parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Otto: passt!!!! 
Also bis nächste Woche!!!


----------



## elmono (7. August 2012)

Hmpf, wäre ich mal eher eingeschritten und hätte auf 19 Uhr plädiert.


----------



## othu (7. August 2012)

@Jan: zwei von euch schnellen Kerlen verkrafte ich nicht!!
Ne, mir wäre 19Uhr natürlich auch recht, musst du Stefan überzeugen...

@S.F. ick freu mir!


----------



## pauing (7. August 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> 18.30 uhr auch am bekannten parkplatz?



Jo


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Wenn ihr euch sooooo gegen mich verschwören tuen tut, dann lenk ich ein und sag 19:00 Uhr


----------



## elmono (7. August 2012)

Okay, dann hab ich jetzt ja echt nen Commitment richtig zeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen. 

Lässt du mir noch den Treffpunkt zukommen Stefan?
Und was ist mit Freitag?


----------



## S.F. (7. August 2012)

Treffpunkt

Freitag????  Jungs, ihr mach mich fertig!!!


----------



## _andi_ (7. August 2012)

@fauna: dabei, egal um wieviel uhr 

nach düsseldorf komm ich auch gleich ... entweder unter die brücke oder zum parkplatz ... wird sich unterwegs entscheiden.


----------



## Figurehead (7. August 2012)

Heute 19 Uhr könnte ich auch noch schaffen! Wäre dann eventuell um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz in Grefenberg.


----------



## natureboy79 (7. August 2012)

mist...verschlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (8. August 2012)

für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben. viedeos anschauen!

http://www.graubuenden.ch/index.php?id=113201&L=1&utm_source=wirklich-Performance-Media&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=bikehelden-de


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. August 2012)

@Figurehead

Schau mal hier rein:
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/ <-- das ist meine.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554612
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400

Ich hoffe du bist gut Heim gekommen, wie natürlich auch die anderen!

Nach dem kleinen Abflug gestern Abend:
Mein Bein ist ziemlich zerkratzt, aber alles halb so schlimm. Ich war so platt, im Bettchen hat es kaum noch gebrannt.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## elmono (9. August 2012)

Nach meinem gestrigen Fremdgehen beim Team D muss ich übrigens mal an dieser Stelle eine Lanze für die Jungs brechen.

Es kommt sicher auf die jeweilige Gruppe an, aber zumindest mit othu (danke noch einmal an dieser Stelle) war der Trailanteil gestern auf vergleichbarem Niveau wie bei etwaigen Dienstags- oder Freitagsrunden. Einzig das Tempo war etwas höher.

Eine Teilnahme mit Rennrad, wie schon mal angedacht, wäre also nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Prolux (9. August 2012)

Bei wem war das Tempo höher? TeamD oder Dienstags?


----------



## Makke (9. August 2012)

... bei den Jungs hat sich einiges getan ... werd dort auch mal ne Runde mitdrehen ...


----------



## elmono (9. August 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Bei wem war das Tempo höher? TeamD oder Dienstags?



Team D. Also nix zum einfach mal aussteigen...





Makke schrieb:


> ... bei den Jungs hat sich einiges getan ... werd dort auch mal ne Runde mitdrehen ...


----------



## othu (9. August 2012)

@Jan: Danke zurück, hat Spaß gemacht 
Waren noch ne echt leckere Pizza essen!


@Rest: Könnt gerne vorbeikommen, bringt aber bitte ne Lampe mit!
Tage werden schon wieder deutlich kürzer und es geht bei uns auch mal bis 22Uhr.


Zum "Rennradproblem": 
wenn man ca. 50 Mittwochstouren im Jahr macht und das seit über 4 Jahren, wird es im Grafenberger/Aaper Wald auch irgendwann langweilig. Es gibt daher durchaus gelegentlich Touren, bei denen wir erstmal in eine Richtung mit hohem Tempo und vorrangig auf Forstautobahnen Strecke machen um raus zu kommen (z.b. Richtung Neandertal oder in den Ratinger Norden, Oberbusch, etc.) und dann gemütlich über Trails zurück.
Zudem gibt es bei knapp 20-30 mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Teilnehmern natürlich auch unterschiedliche Präferenzen, mit meist drei fahrenden Gruppen bekommen wir aber eigentlich alle Leistungs- und Interessengebiete ganz gut abgedeckt.


Otto


----------



## S.F. (9. August 2012)

Und wer übernimmt nächsten Mittwoch deine Tour?


----------



## othu (9. August 2012)

Da wird sich schon einer finden, wir haben mehr Häuptlinge als Indianer  Ob die dann auch so traillastig wird, sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. August 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand irgnedwas, irgendwann und iregenwo? .... mein letzter freier Tag will genutzt werden ...


----------



## S.F. (9. August 2012)

Ja, mit dem Fahrstuhl in die dritte Etage... 

Ernsthaft... wann denn? Hab keine Tagesfreizeit...

Edit: sehe gerade, das toranoxx nach Winterberg will...


----------



## JaSon78 (9. August 2012)

Hallo Makke,

würd Freitag gerne ab 18 Uhr in Glüder, respektive Altenberg fahren.
Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (9. August 2012)

18:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät morgen ... 
ich wollte früher los ....


----------



## natureboy79 (10. August 2012)

ich hätte frei! 11.00 uhr düsseldorf am parkplatz???


----------



## Makke (10. August 2012)

*gääähn* ... Vormittag wird nix ... muss einige Wege erledigen .... außerdem, bin gerade erst aufgestanden ... *kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (10. August 2012)

16:00 Uhr! Wo ist mir egal!!!


----------



## Prolux (10. August 2012)

Ich würd`ja mitfahren, aber Ihr seid zu schnell für mich. Werde alleine fahren.


----------



## natureboy79 (10. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr! Wo ist mir egal!!!



wäre dabei,aber wenn dann nur düsseldorf.


----------



## natureboy79 (10. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr! Wo ist mir egal!!!



wäre dabei!aber nur düsseldorf,glüder oder so ist mir jetzt zu weit.
16.00 am parkplatz?


----------



## S.F. (10. August 2012)

Sry, war in Altenberg.


----------



## Makke (10. August 2012)

... ich auch


----------



## -Wally- (10. August 2012)

...und ich erst!   Aber war zum Mittach wieder zuhause...äähh....im Büro.


----------



## natureboy79 (11. August 2012)

was ihr alle mit altenberg habt?


----------



## Makke (11. August 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> was ihr alle mit altenberg habt?



na Spaß ... was sonst


----------



## unknownbeats (11. August 2012)

high
hat jemand lust gleich rund um den grafenberger wald eine etwas schnellere hardtail runde zu fahren? wollte nur nicht so heftig bergab fahren ansonsten aber gerne ein paar höhenmeter reissen.
gruss micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (14. August 2012)

@S.F.: Wird am Mittwoch in der Fauna gefahren? Da würde ich auch gerne mal wieder hin
@Prolux: Wie schaut es bei dir aus? Willst du heute oder morgen mal fahren?


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2012)

@ pauing,
ich würd lieber Fauna!


----------



## Makke (14. August 2012)

... hab mich heute morgen am Palettenweg zerlegt ... linkes Knie blau/rot, rechter Schulter mit leichtem Hautverust und nen dicken fetten Kratzer im Ego ... 
Ursache: zu euphorisch, schnell und optimistisch ... die erste Hilfe war zwar nicht fachmännisch aber sympatisch hübsch .. als ich die Augen aufgemacht habe, lag ich zu ihren Füßen ....


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2012)

gute Besserung und alleine kann man dich auch nicht fahren lassen


----------



## Makke (14. August 2012)

... nicht wirklich ...


----------



## S.F. (14. August 2012)

Er war doch nicht alleine! Und sie war hübsch!!!!  
Also alles richtig gemacht....


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. August 2012)

Gute Besserung!

Ich werde heute leider keine Dienstagsrunde fahren. Vielleicht Mittwoch....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _Hagen_ (14. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... hab mich heute morgen am Palettenweg zerlegt ...



Himmeheagodna! Sagglzemend! 

...wieder eine *S5*-Stelle im GWood....nach diesem Mörder-Einschlag....

Du Rindviech! 

*und sau preiss *(hatte ich vergessen)


----------



## Makke (14. August 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> ...wieder eine *S5*-Stelle im GWood....nach diesem Mörder-Einschlag...



... schon Mist, wenn man sich neuen Herrausforderungen nicht stellen will ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. August 2012)

Habe noch Bilder von der letzten Glüderei gefunden...


----------



## Asha'man (15. August 2012)

@Makke: Gute Besserung nach der Begegnung mit der dritten Art.


----------



## elmono (15. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... hab mich heute morgen am Palettenweg zerlegt ... linkes Knie blau/rot, rechter Schulter mit leichtem Hautverust und nen dicken fetten Kratzer im Ego ...
> Ursache: zu euphorisch, schnell und optimistisch ... die erste Hilfe war zwar nicht fachmännisch aber sympatisch hübsch .. als ich die Augen aufgemacht habe, lag ich zu ihren Füßen ....



Gute Besserung


----------



## othu (15. August 2012)

@Stefan&Jan: steht heute? 19Uhr?

@Makke: gute Besserung, hoffe es hat nicht am Reifen gelegen


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> @Stefan&Jan: steht heute? 19Uhr?


Ja!



othu schrieb:


> @Makke: gute Besserung, hoffe es hat nicht am Reifen gelegen



Klar lags am Reifen! Er hat sich immer noch nicht daran gewöhnt, dass er jetzt Grip am HR hat... Ausserdem, wenn da was hübsches weibliches durch den Wald hüpft legt man sich auch mal freiwillig.... 
@Makke: Regenbogen?


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag nach Belgien zu fahren? Ich muss die Gattin beim Frauenspielplatz abgeben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (15. August 2012)

19 uhr fauna?darf mich aber nicht ablegen heute.freitag steig ich in den flieger.


----------



## Prolux (15. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag nach Belgien zu fahren? Ich muss die Gattin beim Frauenspielplatz abgeben....



Ich würde mitkommen wenn rad fertig wird.....


----------



## natureboy79 (15. August 2012)

bin raus für heute,kein bock mich noch abzulegen,und fauna ist kein kindergeburtstag.


----------



## othu (15. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja!



Sehr schön!
Licht? Protektoren? Fullface?
Sprich: Was muss ich mitbringen?


----------



## Makke (15. August 2012)

@Otto ... Radl nicht vergessen


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Licht? Protektoren? Fullface?
> Sprich: Was muss ich mitbringen?



Licht!!! Knieschoner reichen! Etwas leichter als Glüder!
Ja, Bike wäre gut!


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen wenn rad fertig wird.....



Morgen Übergabe Danny!!!


----------



## Prolux (15. August 2012)

Morgen? Ich dachte Freitag! 
Morgen ist besser als Freitag!


----------



## S.F. (15. August 2012)

Ja klar! Je schneller desto besser!


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Stefan für die top Fauna Führung! Hat Spaß gemacht und ich war sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal da!

Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (16. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... hab mich heute morgen am Palettenweg zerlegt ...




die ersten Bilder erreichen uns.....

Makke, Makke, Makke ....


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

@_Hagen_:

kann es sein, dass wir uns am Sonntag Vormittag am LeitplankenDH bzw. Hundedenkmal getroffen haben und kurz über Reifen geplaudert haben? Wir waren zu dritt, du alleine?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## S.F. (16. August 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> die ersten Bilder erreichen uns.....
> 
> Makke, Makke, Makke ....


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. August 2012)

@Otto: jup, denke ich - war mit einem gelben Rädchen unterwegs
           und ihr seit den LeitplankenDH runtergeeumelt 

@SF: ich sag ja *S5*, da reicht meine _Technik _nicht aus
 man sieht sogar die "Einschlagsspur".....


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

Alles klar, so lernt man sich kennen 

Nicht zu vergessen die Begegnung der dritten Art vorher, da kamen zwei Männer mit Trekkingrädern und einem kleinem Mädchen(5?) nebst Kinderrad den PlankenDH hoch...


----------



## Makke (16. August 2012)

@Hagen ... ich mag dich auch ....


----------



## Makke (16. August 2012)

wad issn jez, mit die Wochenendplanung? ... Samstag verschwitzt auf schmutzigen Pfaden und Sonntag ans Meer zum abküüüühlen?


----------



## klasse08-15 (16. August 2012)

Wie sieht es morgen aus?
Jemand unterwegs, vielleicht auch außerhalb des Düsseldorfer Gebietes?

Wie sieht es Sonntag aus?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (17. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wad issn jez, mit die Wochenendplanung? ... Samstag verschwitzt auf schmutzigen Pfaden und Sonntag ans Meer zum abküüüühlen?



ich schau mal wie auf malle das wasser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. August 2012)

pfui ... der Wein auf Malle ist besser .... TIP


----------



## natureboy79 (17. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> pfui ... der Wein auf Malle ist besser .... TIP



auch nicht schlecht...edelrausch!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (17. August 2012)

Will/kann heute keiner fahren?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (17. August 2012)

Wie sieht die Planung fürs Wochenende aus?
Würde gerne fahren!


----------



## Makke (17. August 2012)

was macht der Aufbau? .... BILDER!
geh jetzt ne Rheinrunde drehen ... Knie testen ..


----------



## pauing (17. August 2012)

Mein Plan fürs WE: Bier, Grill + Zelt einpacken und ab nach Zandvoord an den Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (17. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, am Samstag nach Belgien zu fahren? Ich muss die Gattin beim Frauenspielplatz abgeben....


Wann willst (musst) du denn los?


----------



## Prolux (17. August 2012)

@ Makke, soweit fertig! Bis auf Sattelstütze   Bilder gibet net, sehen erst beim fahren....

@ pauing, viel spaß


----------



## Makke (17. August 2012)

wenn Du eine brauchst, sag bescheid ... kann Dir eine leihen ....


----------



## _andi_ (17. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wenn Du eine brauchst, sag bescheid ... kann Dir eine leihen ....



hast auch nen sattel? mir is meiner die woche in erkrath abgebrochen


----------



## Prolux (17. August 2012)

Eine normale habe ich. Will aber auf den Luxus einer atomatischen nicht verzichten, muß halt warten bis die Reduzierhülse kommt da kein "Rad-Fachgeschäft" sowas hat!!!


----------



## -Wally- (17. August 2012)

Kann ich verstehen! Genau dieser Luxus führte bei mir zu fiesen Gedanken, die dann schlussendlich dazu führten, dass ich mein Freeride Hardtail wieder abgestoßen hab...dafür gabs keine passende automatische...naja...aber dafür kam ja nun mein kleines Stumpy...nun also das zweite im Haushalt!  

Aber mach doch mal ein Foto Danny! Lass sehen! Zeich ma was Deine Kamera kann und was Du da schönes aufgebaut hast!


----------



## Makke (18. August 2012)

@Danny ... hab noch ne Hülse hier liegen ... war von 31,6 auf 30,9 ...was brauchst Du für eine?


----------



## Prolux (18. August 2012)

30,9 auf 27,2, dann kann ich erstmal die X-Fusion fahren


----------



## Makke (18. August 2012)

nach dem wir heute in Glüder fast verglüht sind ... gehts morgen erst mal an Meer ...


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

Verglüht ist gut... ich hab mich ja eher "zerbombt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

was macht die schulter? 
am meer hatten wir so 28°c ... und eine leichte prise ... das wasser war auch seeeehr erfrischend ...


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen...  
Das Schulterdach schmerzt ziemlich. Wird sich herausstellen, ob es "nur" ne Prellung ist. Erst einmal abwarten und schauen, wie es sich entwickelt!

Eine Prise???? Salz?


----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

die auch 

Nachtrag zum Samstag: 33km, 1080hm und ca.3,5 Liter Wasser ....


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

passt!  

Und ne frische Brise...


----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

wenn jemand in Glüder fragen sollte .... das war Stefan:


----------



## elmono (20. August 2012)

Euch kann man auch nicht alleine weg lassen. 

Stefan, was haste wieder angestellt?


----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

step down to touch down .... oder wie man das nennt ... 
in letzter Zeit hat hier fast jeder mal die ein oder andere Bodenprobe genommen ...


----------



## elmono (20. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> step down to touch down .... oder wie man das nennt ...
> in letzter Zeit hat hier fast jeder mal die ein oder andere Bodenprobe genommen ...



Bleibt wohl leider nicht aus. 
Ich bin ja heilfroh, dass meine Schulter weitestgehend beschwerdefrei ist. Sturz ist ja auch erst 2,5 Monate her und bei Liegestützen merk ich sie noch immer...


----------



## _Hagen_ (20. August 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Euch kann man auch nicht alleine weg lassen.
> 
> Stefan, was haste wieder angestellt?




"old-school-trick" aus Stefan's Asservatenkammer :

_no-hands-no-feet-bloody-nose_

....ach ja "_-aching shoulder_".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (20. August 2012)

Hat jemand morgen frei bzw. am Tage Zeit zu fahren?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

Hehe, Danke für die Anteilnahme Jungs! 

Ja Makke, kurz einen fahren lassen und schon lagen se um.... wie Zahnstocher... 

Die Schulter... tja.... wenn das so weiter geht, sieht das nicht so gut aus.... 

Hab mich wohl an ner Wurzel aufgehängt Jan.. eigene Doofheit....


----------



## _andi_ (20. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Die Schulter... tja.... wenn das so weiter geht, sieht das nicht so gut aus....
> 
> Hab mich wohl an ner Wurzel aufgehängt Jan.. eigene Doofheit....



junge was tust dir da nur an .... 

welchen baum wolltest denn ausreissen?


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

Der Baum heisst Hagen. Der war mir zu langsam und da dachte ich, ich leg mich ein wenig hin...

Ernsthaft.... drückt mal die Daumen, dass das Schultereckgelenk nix abbekommen hat...


----------



## elmono (20. August 2012)

Da drück ich die Daumen aber sehr feste. Das ist ja genau der Mist, an dem ich (mal wieder) laboriere.

Wenn die Schwellung schon einigermaßen weg ist, mach doch mal den Klaviertastentest mit dem Schlüsselbein.


----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

@Stefan ... mach ja keinen Scheiß!!!! guck mal hier vorbei ... der kennt sich aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (20. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ernsthaft.... drückt mal die Daumen, dass das Schultereckgelenk nix abbekommen hat...



Wenn's die rechte Seite ist, hätte ich noch die "Tossi-Schlaufe" 


@Makke: Luegallee.....  bist du wahnsinig, dann hätte ich Meister SF immer zum Kaffee zu Besuch....

Nix für Ungut: hope the best !


----------



## Makke (20. August 2012)

wir können auch erst mal mit einer inneren Behandlung mit Hefe, Weizen und Allohol im alten Bahnhof beginnen ... und Obst in flüssiger Form ...


----------



## S.F. (20. August 2012)

Jaja Makke, hätte ich Knieschoner getragen, wäre der Schulter nix passiert... gell?! 

Jan, war mir nicht bewusst! Tossi 1 oder 2?


----------



## -Wally- (20. August 2012)

Puuh...Jungens was macht ihr denn? Der Makke macht den Kniefall vor irgendwelchen Blondinen und der S.F. hackt hier die Wurzeln wech...
Stefan, alles alles Gute für Dich, hoffentlich isses nur 'ne fiese Prellung und nichts wirklich schlimmes...wobei wenn ich an meine geprellte Hüfte aus Winterberg denke...ist zwei Jahre her und manchmal merke ich es immer noch...(was ich vom gebrochenen Knochen nicht sagen kann)
Ich drück die Daumen! viele Grüße zu Dir.


----------



## Asha'man (21. August 2012)

@Stefan: Oh weh. Irgendwie alle kein Glück im Moment. Gute Besserung und den Herrn Tenbrock kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen. War der einzige von vier Orthopäden der die Ursache meiner Knieprobleme beim biken richtig deuten konnte.


----------



## kawa116 (21. August 2012)

Servus Gemeinde,



Makke schrieb:


> wir können auch erst mal mit einer inneren Behandlung mit Hefe, Weizen und Allohol im alten Bahnhof beginnen ... und Obst in flüssiger Form ...



Ist damit der Alte Bahnhof in Oberkassel gemeint? Blos mal rein interessehalber. ;-)


----------



## Makke (21. August 2012)

jepp!


----------



## kawa116 (21. August 2012)

Haltet ihr da auch nen Stammtisch ab?


----------



## JaSon78 (21. August 2012)

Tach!
Hätte einer Lust, diese Woche ab ca. 20 Uhr ne Runde (mit Licht) zu fahren?
Heute, Mi, Do oder Fr wäre möglich.
Würd mich freuen...
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Makke (21. August 2012)

noch nicht, kann sich aber ändern ... ist gemütlich dort und das Essen ist auch recht gut (bürgerlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (21. August 2012)

Stammtisch? Gibt es doch regelmäßig während der Tour! 
Einfach neben den gewünschten Gesprächspartner fahren und los geht's. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht oder im Rennen, wo es um Sekunden geht.

Gruß klasse


----------



## pauing (21. August 2012)

Für Antisport im Biergarten vom alten Bahnhof bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## kawa116 (23. August 2012)

Ich war da bisher blos einmal zum Rudelgucken. Fands aber recht nett. Also wenn ihr euch mal trefft, sacht ma bescheid, bitte. 

Hoffe aber auch, dass ich es nächste Woche Di. mal schaffe ne Runde zu drehn. Jemand Lust?

Gruß Flo


----------



## S.F. (23. August 2012)

Jungs, ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten Wochen erstmal vom biken.

Die Schulter ist teilweise durch 
Nächste Woche geht´s erst einmal zum MRT um den Verletzungsgrad genauer definieren zu können.
D.H. erstmal einarmiges Reissen auf links verlagern und dann weitersehen.


----------



## Prolux (23. August 2012)

Stefan, gerade gelesen, dann fällt für dich Lenzerheide aus, schade!
Gute Besserung


----------



## _andi_ (23. August 2012)

gute besserung stefan


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

Verdammt Stefan, was machst du denn?
Da kommt am Samstag mein neuer Rahmen und dann kann ich nicht hinter dir herhecheln... 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## S.F. (23. August 2012)

Danke Jungs!
Kann man nix machen! 

Otto, du kannst ja dann erstmal alleine üben. Vielleicht mache ich dann anfangs mal das Kamerakind und geh zu Anke in die Lehre...


----------



## klasse08-15 (23. August 2012)

Uii, das ist bitter! Gute Besserung!
Und, du triffst eine vernünftige Entscheidung!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (23. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> Kann man nix machen!
> 
> Otto, du kannst ja dann erstmal alleine üben. Vielleicht mache ich dann anfangs mal das Kamerakind und geh zu Anke in die Lehre...



wird schon wieder!gute besserung!


----------



## lhampe (23. August 2012)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## DPM (23. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs, ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten Wochen erstmal vom biken.
> 
> Die Schulter ist teilweise durch
> Nächste Woche geht´s erst einmal zum MRT um den Verletzungsgrad genauer definieren zu können.
> ...


----------



## pauing (23. August 2012)

Das ist ein Glücksfisch. ><> Er bringt Dir ein positives MRT Ergebnis. Gute Besserung Stefan!


----------



## tdn8 (24. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> Kann man nix machen!
> 
> Otto, du kannst ja dann erstmal alleine üben. Vielleicht mache ich dann anfangs mal das Kamerakind und geh zu Anke in die Lehre...


@Knöterich: Ich nehm dich gerne in die Lehre! Welche Seite denn eigentlich??! Bei mir ist's die linke... vielleicht bilden wir ja ein harmonisches Team?! Du hälst die Kamera und ich schau durch und betätige den Auslöser... 
Montag steh ich auch bei ihm auf der Matte... 





Makke schrieb:


> guck mal hier vorbei


 ...wird immer schlechter.


----------



## Asha'man (24. August 2012)

@SF: Stefan, oh weh.  Das klingt gar nicht schön. Gute Besserung!!! Irgendwie wieder zu viele Verletzte dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. August 2012)

... es wird halt Herbst ... da fällt nicht nur das Laub von den Bäumen ... sondern auch das Fallobst und sonstige überreife Früchte .... *duckundweg*

hier noch was entspanntes zum Ansehen (ohne Bike)

https://vimeo.com/31241154


----------



## S.F. (24. August 2012)

Danke DAnke! 

Ist die rechte Seite! Könnte als klappen mit festhalten durchgucken und abdrücken beim fotografieren.

Wieso wird der Rücken denn plötzlich wieder schlechter????

@Makke: selber Fallobst! 
Wenn ich mir das gerade so ansehe, sollten alle eine kurze Bikepause einlegen. Das Verletzungsrisiko scheint gerade hoch zu sein...


----------



## _andi_ (24. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das gerade so ansehe, sollten alle eine kurze Bikepause einlegen. Das Verletzungsrisiko scheint gerade hoch zu sein...



und auf all den spass verzichten? no wai! 

und direkt mal zum thema ... fährt da samstag oder sonntag wer in glüder?


----------



## tdn8 (25. August 2012)

@ S.F.: neee, ich hab doch 'nen stunt in der neuen bude hingelegt!


----------



## _Hagen_ (25. August 2012)

.... "überreifes Fallobst" ... Makke mein Held 
(@Makke: so ähnlich hat es sich auch angehört...)


So - mache mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Latsch, um den Neidfaktor 
ein wenig zu erhöhen. Madrischjoch & Tibet-Trail stehen dieses Jahr noch auf der todo-Liste. 
Nach dem uns im Juni ein "Nachwuchs-Aushilfsguide" aus Heerdt eine -mehr oder weniger- Wandertour beschert hat  

Jo, den Tenbrock-Invaliden alles Gute, sagt Bescheid - "um die Ecke" kann es in einer Woche Kaffee geben.


Ciao Hagen


----------



## Makke (25. August 2012)

Dir viel Spass und komm heile wieder ... iss auf der Zufallhuette nen Kaiserschmarn für uns mit !!!!


----------



## Frog (25. August 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> .... "überreifes Fallobst" ... Makke mein Held
> (@Makke: so ähnlich hat es sich auch angehört...)
> 
> 
> ...




wie ...schon wieder weg!


----------



## Hypertrooper (25. August 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> und auf all den spass verzichten? no wai!
> 
> und direkt mal zum thema ... fährt da samstag oder sonntag wer in glüder?




ich wär sonntag dabei


----------



## natureboy79 (25. August 2012)

was geht morgen in glüder und co?jemand unterwegs??
gruss norman


----------



## _andi_ (25. August 2012)

ich war heute fahrn, nachdem ich mir das wetter für sonntag angesehn hab. war schon ganz schön rutschig auf den steinen in glüder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hypertrooper (25. August 2012)

Ich wär morgen mit am start. Wo und wann ist mir egal!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. August 2012)

Dienstag Abend: gutes Wetter, nette Leute, schöne Trails?
Gibt's nen besseren Vorschlag?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (27. August 2012)

ja ... Klettern


----------



## S.F. (27. August 2012)

Schulter schonen...


----------



## Makke (27. August 2012)

Was sagt das MRT? ... oder wann ist Termin?


----------



## S.F. (27. August 2012)

Mittwoch um 11


----------



## Makke (27. August 2012)

hoffen wir mal das Beste ....

hier mal was zum Schaun zum Thema (mentale) Stärke ... 

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Free-Solo-011259440151863

.... wir können übrigens alle nicht fahren ... der hier schon:

https://vimeo.com/48131951


----------



## elmono (28. August 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> .... wir können übrigens alle nicht fahren ... der hier schon:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/48131951



Und die hier auch, besser als wir alle: http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...d-Finn-Finestone,4141/Slideshow,0/bturman,109

Vor allem die Videos in der Slideshow checken.


----------



## _andi_ (28. August 2012)

******* sind die kleinen niedlich 

so bikes brauchen meine kids auch wenn se mal da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (28. August 2012)

Will heute Abend wirklich keiner fahren. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (28. August 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Und die hier auch, besser als wir alle: http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...d-Finn-Finestone,4141/Slideshow,0/bturman,109
> 
> Vor allem die Videos in der Slideshow checken.



Hölle ... das ist echt genial  ...


----------



## S.F. (28. August 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Will heute Abend wirklich keiner fahren.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Wollen schon! Nur können nicht! 
Morgen meld ich micht mit den Ergebnissen der MRT...

Jan, Makke! Alter Falter, die kleenen Stoppelhopser sind ja mal der Knaller! So hoch und dann noch einen Whip wie die Großen!!!! 
Saucool!

Jan, wann ist denn das Superenduro-Finale?
Geht da auch Bike und Beach????


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. August 2012)

Das ist natürlich hart und ich wünsche dir alles Glück für die Untersuchung und eine schnelle Genesung. 

Trotzdem muss es doch auch noch Fahrer geben, die das Wetter nutzen können? 

Ich würde gerne mal wieder Richtung Knittkuhl an diesen steilen Trail und dann weiter zu diesem Trail durch das ausgetrocknete Flussbett, beginnend an der (bekannten) Teerstraße, welcher über ein Feld Richtung Rott. B.Tal führt. Wer die Tour von Makke mitgefahren ist, weiß was ich meine.

VG Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (28. August 2012)

ich werd gleich ne runde drehn, aber vor 18 uhr bin ich nicht im wald.


----------



## malte3110 (28. August 2012)

Mir sind gestern in Düsseldorf 2 Rocky Mountain aus dem Keller geklaut worden:
1 Rocky Mountain ETS X-90 (2006) in schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug, Größe 20,5 Zoll. Ausstattung Shimano XT Antrieb mit schwarzen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Rock Shox Revelation mit Lockout, Fox Dämpfer, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und weiße Griffe. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, weiße (Perlmutt) Novatech-Naben, Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT mit Milch.

1 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium (2007) in Teamlackierung vorne rot, hinten weiß, mit Ahornblättern, Größe 21 Zoll. Mit weißer Fox 100 RLC, Schimano XT Antrieb mit weißen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, Rocky Endstopfen. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, rote Novatech-Naben, Reifen Continental Mountain King mit Milch.

Wenn jemand bei eBay, im Wald oder sonst irgendwo die Bikes sieht, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandante (29. August 2012)

Hallo an alle!
Ich bin ab dem 1.9. neu in Düsseldorf und suche Menschen, die mir die Gegend zeigen. Besonders natürlich auch die Trails.
Zu mir: Stephan, 28, hab in Gießen studiert, fahre jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren mittlerweile n Solid Blade Enduro. Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand als "Fremdenführer" finden würde!
Grüße!
Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (29. August 2012)

fährt die mittwochs gruppe heute? wenn, ja um wieviel uhr fahren die?


----------



## othu (29. August 2012)

Das TeamD des DAV fährt JEDEN Mittwoch, bei Sonne, Regen, Sturm, Wind, Eis und Schnee, letztes Jahr sind nur 2 Touren ausgefallen.
19Uhr ist Treffpunkt


----------



## _andi_ (29. August 2012)

supi, ich häng mich heute mal dran othu 

brauchts da schon lichter?


----------



## othu (29. August 2012)

Ja! Wir fahren auch mal bis 22Uhr oder länger, da braucht es eigentlich fast immer Licht.


----------



## Makke (29. August 2012)

wäre heute gerne dabei ... mich legt aber seit gestern ne Ohrentzündung lahm ... ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

Das Lazarett wird ja immer größer...


----------



## Prolux (29. August 2012)

@ S.F.,
watt is mit de Schulter???


----------



## Makke (29. August 2012)

ja ... ich werde Pflegstufe beantragen ... vielleicht hilft auch ne WG ... da könnte man sich gegenseitig bedauern ...


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

Oh Gott... Hypochondria Films proudly presents: "Wenn Männer zu sehr leiden..."  

Danny: ich muss noch auf den Befund warten! Wahrscheinlich Freitag... dachte auch, das geht alles schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

malte3110 schrieb:


> Mir sind gestern in Düsseldorf 2 Rocky Mountain aus dem Keller geklaut worden:
> 1 Rocky Mountain ETS X-90 (2006) in schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug, Größe 20,5 Zoll. Ausstattung Shimano XT Antrieb mit schwarzen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Rock Shox Revelation mit Lockout, Fox Dämpfer, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und weiße Griffe. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, weiße (Perlmutt) Novatech-Naben, Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT mit Milch.
> 
> 1 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium (2007) in Teamlackierung vorne rot, hinten weiß, mit Ahornblättern, Größe 21 Zoll. Mit weißer Fox 100 RLC, Schimano XT Antrieb mit weißen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, Rocky Endstopfen. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, rote Novatech-Naben, Reifen Continental Mountain King mit Milch.
> ...



Mist!


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Ich bin ab dem 1.9. neu in Düsseldorf und suche Menschen, die mir die Gegend zeigen. Besonders natürlich auch die Trails.
> Zu mir: Stephan, 28, hab in Gießen studiert, fahre jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren mittlerweile n Solid Blade Enduro. Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand als "Fremdenführer" finden würde!
> Grüße!
> Stephan



Statt Team D machen wir hier Team S! Die Stephans und Stefans nehmen echt überhand... 

Meld Dich wenn du in D bist. Muss zwar noch was pausieren, aber du kommst hier schon unter...


----------



## Commandante (29. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Statt Team D machen wir hier Team S! Die Stephans und Stefans nehmen echt überhand...
> 
> Meld Dich wenn du in D bist. Muss zwar noch was pausieren, aber du kommst hier schon unter...




Hallo!
bei eurem Krankenstand bin ich ja als arzt genau der richtige!  ich bin gespannt! hab schon viel gehört!
wo trifft sich denn die mittwochs-gruppe? evtl könnte ich da schon das erste mal dabeisein...

edit: nach den rockies halte ich natürlich auch ausschau!


----------



## _andi_ (29. August 2012)

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=M...m4RzFcQ46xsdSE7Q&mra=mift&t=m&z=16&iwloc=ddw0

hier gleich um 19 uhr. jetzt muss ich auch schnell los


----------



## klasse08-15 (29. August 2012)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Ich bin ab dem 1.9. neu in Düsseldorf und suche Menschen, die mir die Gegend zeigen. Besonders natürlich auch die Trails.
> Zu mir: Stephan, 28, hab in Gießen studiert, fahre jetzt seit etwa 4 Jahren mittlerweile n Solid Blade Enduro. Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand als "Fremdenführer" finden würde!
> Grüße!
> Stephan



Hallo zurück! Anschluss findest du sicher. Es gibt sowohl mehrere feste Gruppen und Termine, als auch lose bzw. spontane Gruppen. Endurofahrer gibt es hier auch genug! 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## elmono (29. August 2012)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo!
> bei eurem Krankenstand bin ich ja als arzt genau der richtige!  ich bin gespannt! hab schon viel gehört!
> wo trifft sich denn die mittwochs-gruppe? evtl könnte ich da schon das erste mal dabeisein...
> 
> edit: nach den rockies halte ich natürlich auch ausschau!



Treffpunkt ist eigentlich (fast) immer hier: https://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.25...934&spn=0.00086,0.002411&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=19

Es gibt hauptsächlich 2 "Fraktionen":
Dienstagstreff, meistens ca. 18 Uhr nach Verabredung hier im Thread. Tendenziell eher traillastig und spaßorientiert
Mittwochstreff vom Team D, IMMER 19 Uhr und mit mehreren Gruppen von langsam bis schnell

Der Anteil an Hardtails und rasierten Beinen ist Mittwochs schon ungleich höher. Spaß hat man aber mit beiden Truppen.

Die Jungs vom Dienstag treffen sich dann noch in unregelmäßiger Regelmäßigkeit an den Wochenenden, um deutlich Endurolastiger entweder in Düsseldorf oder aber oft auch im Bergischen Land zu fahren. Einfach hier mitlesen, dann bekommst du auch das mit.

Dein Beruf könnte auch Tour praktisch sein. Wobei bei dem hier vorherrschenden Wahnsinn eigentlich nur noch Notschlachten hilft.


----------



## Commandante (29. August 2012)

yeah! es geht also einiges! rasierte beine kann ich leider nicht bieten, dafür aber ne ordentliche portion wahnsinn und federweg! 
als arzt auf tour wird schwierig: ich fange in der urologie an. kann da leider nur helfen, wenn die lycra zu eng sitzt! 
ich werd auf jeden fall mitlesen und versuchen zu den treffen zu kommen!


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2012)

Urologie... super! Prostatabeschwerden soll es auf Touren ja auch schonmal geben...  

Wansinn und Federweg klingt auch schon mal ganz passend!


----------



## -Wally- (30. August 2012)

Team S macht ihr jetzt auf? Macht doch lieber Team K auf...K for Kapott! 
Oh man...kommt mal schnell wieder auf die Beine, oder Schultern...ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so mies bei Dir Stefan und Du bist flott wieder fit, auf das Du mich bald wieder mal irgendwo runterscheuchen kannst!

Ich war die letzten zwei Tage und vorallem heute noch intensiv in Altenberg unterwegs und hab mal so einiges an "Lost Trails" angetestet, hatte mir da mit Makke auch mal so ein paar Sachen auf der Karte raus gesucht, die ich heute testen wollte...ich hätte besser mal die Kettensäge eingepackt...sucht sonst noch jemand einen Trail zum Trialen über Baumstämme...ich hätte da ein paar Tipps! ;-)

OK Leute...kommt mal wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (30. August 2012)

Stefan, ich drück dir die Daumen. Die Warterei auf den Befund nervt am meisten. Wenn man erstmal weiss, dass es von einem Punkt an nur noch besser wird und womit man ungefähr zu rechnen hat, dann gehts.

Verletzungen sind ********!

Werde demnächst wieder regelmässiger an den diversen Touren teilnehmen. Fuß macht Fahrradtechnisch langsam alles wieder mit. Sogar rumhüpfen mit dem Hardtail ging gestern einigermassen.

Die Versehrten und Verletzten können mich ja ab der zweiten Septemberwoche in Colletta (30km von Finale) besuchen kommen zum auskurieren. Platz hab ich genug.


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Danke!!!

Wally! Kettensäge brauchts nicht! Die hier reicht.


----------



## -Wally- (30. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> 
> Wally! Kettensäge brauchts nicht! Die hier reicht.



350mm? Nee...sorry, damit kommt sicherlich der Flow an der einen oder anderen Stelle zurück auf den Trail...aber ich denke da wäre an einigen Stellen schon wirklich die große "Stihl" nötig. 
Hab übrigens gesehen, dass es von Stihl jetzt auch ne AkkuKettensäge gibt...bis 450mm Schnittlänge, für den Schallbewußten Trailbauer.


----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

Ich hab immer Angst wenn Stefan das Gerät aus dem Rucksack zieht, der bekommt dann immer so ein seltsames Glänzen in den Augen


----------



## elmono (30. August 2012)

Auch sehr gut für Glänzen in den Augen: http://www.pocketchainsaw.com/


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

The NEW Chainsaw Massakre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. August 2012)

aha ... schlage mich mit Antibiotika oder wie das Zeug heißt rum ... ich soll viel Trinken meint der Arzt ... ich habe ihm erklärt, das ich kein all zu großes Alkoholdepot besitze ... er fand das nicht lustig .... Menschen gibts.

Stefan und ich brauchen keine 450 Sthil .... mit Willen und Wahnsinn bekommen wir jedes Hindernis weg .... (siehe geknickte Tanne in Latsch) 



elmono schrieb:


> Auch sehr gut für Glänzen in den Augen: http://www.pocketchainsaw.com/



... auch sehr praktisch ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. August 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten zwei Tage und vorallem heute noch intensiv in Altenberg unterwegs und hab mal so einiges an "Lost Trails" angetestet, hatte mir da mit Makke auch mal so ein paar Sachen auf der Karte raus gesucht, die ich heute testen wollte...ich hätte besser mal die Kettensäge eingepackt...sucht sonst noch jemand einen Trail zum Trialen über Baumstämme...ich hätte da ein paar Tipps! ;-)
> 
> OK Leute...kommt mal wieder auf die Beine!


Unglaublich! Es gibt noch fahrende Biker aus bzw in Düsseldorf!
Und ich dachte, ich hätte den Wald für mich alleine. Wenn du Gesellschaft brauchst, meld dich!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Naja, der Rest liegt im Wald oder im Bett... 
Aber warte nur, irgendwann bin ich wieder ganz... und dann fahren wir mal so richtig...  

@Makke: stimmt! Was hatten die Dinger? 40cm Durchmesser? Mindestens oder? Hach, da hab ich schon wieder diesen Gesichtsausdruck... 

Alkoholdepot... 'plöpp'


----------



## natureboy79 (30. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> The NEW Chainsaw Massakre....



das mtb-massaker!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. August 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Naja, der Rest liegt im Wald oder im Bett...
> Aber warte nur, irgendwann bin ich wieder ganz... und dann fahren wir mal so richtig...



Ich muss weg - trainieren!

Sollten wir bei dem Krankenstand die Stammtischidee noch mal ins Auge fassen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2012)

Ab Freitag nächster Woche hab ich für sowas wieder den Kopf frei.


----------



## Prolux (31. August 2012)

Stefaaaaannnnnnn, Diagnose bitte!


----------



## Makke (31. August 2012)

Tossy III/Rockwood III


----------



## S.F. (31. August 2012)

Ja leider.
Auf Deutsch: die Bänder im Schultereckgelenk sind durch. Weitere Diagnose und Vorgehensweise am 10.09. in Köln.


----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

Wird Zeit mit dem Golfen anzufangen! 



Ne im Ernst: gute Besserung! Und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (31. August 2012)

... alte Männer & Risikosportarten...


----------



## S.F. (31. August 2012)

Golf geht mit der Schulter ja jetzt mal gar nicht! 

Ja Hagen, würde das auch gerne vergessen... Chice Line!


----------



## Prolux (31. August 2012)

au weia! Hört sich nach Op. an. Sieht aus das Du für die nächsten 6 Wochen pausieren mußt, ist ja ätzend! Mach das dass schnell weg geht!!!


----------



## S.F. (31. August 2012)

6 Wochen wäre schön. Wenn eine OP notwendig wird, dann dauert das länger!


----------



## klasse08-15 (31. August 2012)

Ohje, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich wünsche gute und schnelle Besserung, auch wenn die Zeit sicher lang wird. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Frog (31. August 2012)

gutes Gelingen....wenn du hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid (nur vom 4. - 16. nicht, bin dan weg)


----------



## Prolux (31. August 2012)

begehbarer Kühlschrank  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srdin_otNHA"]Begehbarer KÃ¼hlschrank !!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Makke (31. August 2012)

Troy Lee Stumpi .....

http://instagram.com/p/O-8ENrsJAH/


----------



## klasse08-15 (31. August 2012)

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen. Farblich grausig, aber der Rahmen sieht gut aus. Die Rohrform gefällt mir gut, schön geschwungen. Dazu die innen verlegbare Variostützenleitung.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (31. August 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> begehbarer Kühlschrank
> 
> Begehbarer KÃ¼hlschrank !!      - YouTube



2 Jahr alt!


----------



## -Wally- (31. August 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Es gibt noch fahrende Biker aus bzw in Düsseldorf!
> Und ich dachte, ich hätte den Wald für mich alleine. Wenn du Gesellschaft brauchst, meld dich!
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Hi Stephan,

naja...wie soll ich sagen...mit Düsseldorf hab ich nicht so viel am Hut, kenne halt nur ein paar der Leute hier und fahre auch nicht in Ddorf, ich wohne zwischen Glüder und Altenberg und fahre dann eher dort, wobei ich schon lange nicht mehr in Glüder war. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wann ich die nächsten Tage hier nochmal zum fahren komme, denn in den nächsten Tagen gehts erstmal für zwei Wochen an den Gardasee, danach dann evtl. nochmal nach Südtirol oder die Schweiz...


----------



## Airhaenz (1. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> Auf Deutsch: die Bänder im Schultereckgelenk sind durch. Weitere Diagnose und Vorgehensweise am 10.09. in Köln.



Kollege, das ist ja Merde Grande  ICh fuehle mit Dir und druecke ganz fest die Daumen, dass deine Schulter wieder ganz die Alte wird 

Wenn du schon so nen Mist machst/hast, was ist eigendlich genau, wo passiert ? Ist ja sicher nicht beim Schatwerk einstellen in der Casa Kiefel passiert

Schoene Gruesse an alle aus dem Land des Velos mit der Aufgehenden Sonne. ICh werd mal gleich versuchen eins zu mieten und den Einheimischen zu zeigen, wo Bartel den Most holt


----------



## Frog (1. September 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> naja...wie soll ich sagen...mit Düsseldorf hab ich nicht so viel am Hut, kenne halt nur ein paar der Leute hier und fahre auch nicht in Ddorf, ich wohne zwischen Glüder und Altenberg und fahre dann eher dort, wobei ich schon lange nicht mehr in Glüder war.
> Ich weiß auch nicht wann ich die nächsten Tage hier nochmal zum fahren komme, denn in den nächsten Tagen gehts erstmal für zwei Wochen an den Gardasee, danach dann evtl. nochmal nach Südtirol oder die Schweiz...



...bin ab 5.9. In Riva!


----------



## -Wally- (1. September 2012)

Wie?! Auch schon wieder in Italien? Gibts ja nicht...Ich bin ab dem 8. da unten, aber nicht am Nordufer...sondern etwas westlicher in Tignale. Ich finde der Norden mit Riva und Nago-Torbole geht garnicht...aber gut ist wenigstens schön zentral und beide Uferseiten stehen einem offen...


----------



## Frog (1. September 2012)

Fährt morgen (Sonntag)jemand  in Düsseldorf oder Glüder -Altenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. September 2012)

Bonsoir, ich bin wieder aus PDS zurück. Wir sind alle heile geblieben, nur die Laufräder wollten bei den Bremswellen einfach nicht halten. Wir heißen jetzt Team Speichenbruch


----------



## natureboy79 (1. September 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Fährt morgen (Sonntag)jemand  in Düsseldorf oder Glüder -Altenberg?



ich wäre dabei,am liebsten glüder.
11.30 uhr?


----------



## Frog (1. September 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei,am liebsten glüder.
> 11.30 uhr?



12:00 Abfahrt Glüder


----------



## klasse08-15 (1. September 2012)

Bitte bestätigt mir, dass die Kicker in der Rinne aufgeschüttet und erhöht wurden.  Ich bin dort heute zweimal runter und hatte die Hügel kleiner in Erinnerung. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Airhaenz (2. September 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Bitte bestätigt mir, dass die Kicker in der Rinne aufgeschüttet und erhöht wurden.  Ich bin dort heute zweimal runter und hatte die Hügel kleiner in Erinnerung.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Nein.


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Kollege, das ist ja Merde Grande  ICh fuehle mit Dir und druecke ganz fest die Daumen, dass deine Schulter wieder ganz die Alte wird
> 
> Wenn du schon so nen Mist machst/hast, was ist eigendlich genau, wo passiert ? Ist ja sicher nicht beim Schatwerk einstellen in der Casa Kiefel passiert
> 
> Schoene Gruesse an alle aus dem Land des Velos mit der Aufgehenden Sonne. ICh werd mal gleich versuchen eins zu mieten und den Einheimischen zu zeigen, wo Bartel den Most holt



Tja, auf der Überleitung vom Sportplatz in Richtung Wolfstall oben am Waldrand etwas zu dicht dem Onkel Hagen auf dem Hinterreifen gefolgt. War schon etwas "durch" und hab die Wurzel übersehen oder was auch immer... Abgang über den Lenker in Zeitlupentempo. Mit mehr Speed wär das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert. 
Hagen hat da ja so seine eigene Theorie!


----------



## natureboy79 (2. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tja, auf der Überleitung vom Sportplatz in Richtung Wolfstall oben am Waldrand etwas zu dicht dem Onkel Hagen auf dem Hinterreifen gefolgt. War schon etwas "durch" und hab die Wurzel übersehen oder was auch immer... Abgang über den Lenker in Zeitlupentempo. Mit mehr Speed wär das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.
> Hagen hat da ja so seine eigene Theorie!



ich sag es immer.fahrt lieber alleine in den wald!


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2012)

Dann hättet ihr ja nix zu lachen...


----------



## natureboy79 (2. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dann hättet ihr ja nix zu lachen...



so oft legst du dich ja auch nicht auf die poperze,aber wenn dann richtig.


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2012)

Naja, das Ergebnis steht überproportional zum Grad des "Abflugs". Bin ja eigentlich "nur" nach vorne runtergepurzelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. September 2012)

ohne geeignete Rampe + Landung sollte man Frontflipversuche einfach lassen ....

Ton einschalten: (alt aber bewährt)

http://youtu.be/lHy80hsYMWg

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKjuY8xBEVw"]When Freeride Goes Wrong!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Prolux (2. September 2012)

@ pauing,
bist Du fit und hast bock auf Dienstagsrunde? Ohne Bremswellen!!!


----------



## pauing (2. September 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ pauing,
> bist Du fit und hast bock auf Dienstagsrunde? Ohne Bremswellen!!!



Jo, machen wir. Rigo ist auch dabei. 18.00Uhr am Apollo? Ich bin schon auf dein neues Radel gespannt


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. September 2012)

Dienstag wird gefahren? Seit ihr 18.30 am Parkplatz?

Hat Rigo schon ne neue HR-Felge?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Eisbäcker (2. September 2012)

nö, hat er nich...

hat aber eine Woche Harz, als einziger ohne Platten überstanden. 

die Milch machts...


----------



## Prolux (2. September 2012)

ja, wir sind um 1830 am Pp.

weiß ich nicht, ist aber vom DH- Bike.


----------



## _Hagen_ (2. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> .....
> Hagen hat da ja so seine eigene Theorie!




... jo - hab ich 

Alte Herren und Risikosportarten: 
der Geist ist willig, die Knochen brüchig ! 

Vielleicht solltest du dich demnächst, mit Wandern auf dem Lukasweg begnügen


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2012)

Danke lass mal, da lauf ich mir doch auch nur Blasen... 

und noch schnell was zum Zeitvertreib...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHognh3FT14&feature=fvwrel"]Red Bull Mini Drome // Glasgow Final      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XAkvi7FR094&feature=endscreen


----------



## c4sper (3. September 2012)

Erstmal gute Besserung und wenig Langweile an das Lazarett. Dank redbull.tv kam gestern ja glücklicherweise wenig Langeweile auf.

Der Reifentest wird dann vermutlich auch großzügig verlegt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. September 2012)

Bleibt ja nix anderes übrig!


----------



## Figurehead (3. September 2012)

Oh je das sind ja mal echt schlechte Nachrichten. Von mir aus natürlich auch gute Besserung! 

Mich hatte es auch am letzten Urlaubstag auf den letzten 50 Höhenmetern an einer schrägen feuchten Baumwurzel erwischt. Zum Glück nur habe ich nur ein paar Prellungen. 

Mal schauen versuche morgen auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. September 2012)

######### Meldung des Tages ##########

... nach mehr als 2 Monaten muß es raus:

das "Foto des Tages" mit Meister Tossi III war gefaked und geshoped 

Da Stefan-San bewiesenermaßen am Fallobst-Syndrom (Zitat Makke) leidet, 
mussten wir ihn an der besagten Stelle mit Stöckern und Stricken statisch fixieren. 
Einerseits wollten wir die Bergwacht nicht unnötig aufschrecken
 andererseites war den Teilnehmern eine weitere Schlüsselstelle mit 
Fettfleck nicht zuzumuten !

TDN8 musste all ihr Photoshop Können aufbieten, damit ein wenig "Dymanik" 
in Bild kam/das Unnötige wegretuschiert (Fixierungen und Helfer) 
bzw. gestrafft (Bauch,Beine, Po & Gesicht, etc.)

Bye-the-way: Palettenweg Evel Knievel Makke war an der Stelle für den 
Kamera-Verschluß zu schnell.....


----------



## Makke (3. September 2012)

... leider geil!!!


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2012)

Plöpp!!!! Poppcorn?


----------



## _andi_ (4. September 2012)

ich häng auch mich um 18 uhr bei euch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (4. September 2012)

Ok, ich bin 18.30 am PP Fahneburgstr.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (4. September 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin 18.30 am PP Fahneburgstr.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



ok


----------



## klasse08-15 (4. September 2012)

Das war doch mal gut! Schöne Runde, halb zehn war ich dann zu Hause.
Alle gut Heim gekommen?

Bis die Tage!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (6. September 2012)

Für den kleinen Genuss zwischendurch!


[ame="http://vimeo.com/48628616"]http://vimeo.com/48628616[/ame]


----------



## Makke (6. September 2012)

heut ist nicht mein Tag ... erst hats den Dämpfer im Stumpi erledigt und eben hab ich noch das Hinterrad vom SX gelüncht (Felgenhorn auf 5cm Länge gefaltet)... :kotz:


----------



## pauing (6. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]Performance - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]Get Dirty - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## klasse08-15 (7. September 2012)

Fährt heut Nachmittag oder morgen jemand hier um DUS, im Bergischen oder Sauerland?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (7. September 2012)

ich werd wohl morgen früh/vormittag durch glüder cruisen


----------



## S.F. (7. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> heut ist nicht mein Tag ... erst hats den Dämpfer im Stumpi erledigt und eben hab ich noch das Hinterrad vom SX gelüncht (Felgenhorn auf 5cm Länge gefaltet)... :kotz:



Du Zerstörer!!! Was machste denn da???
Na besser das Felgenhorn als die Clavicula! 

Die roten Fun Works?

Und der Dämpfer???


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

Kann hier jemand ein Islabike CNOC14 in rot und gut erhaltenem Zustand zu fairem Preis gebrauchen? Für den Nachwuchs der ans Biken herangeführt werden muss! Habe eins zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (7. September 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Fährt heut Nachmittag oder morgen jemand hier um DUS, im Bergischen oder Sauerland?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Ich hätte auch Zeit und Lust Morgen zu fahren. Habe aber erst so gegen 11 Uhr Zeit. Kenne von Nesselraht aus (Bei Glüder) zwei tolle Runden mit vielen schönen Trails.


----------



## Makke (7. September 2012)

@Stefan ... könnte kotzen ... top Wetter und kein Bike zum Radeln .... naja, das hardtail hab ich ja noch ...
Beim Dämpfer ist die Dichtung durch ... bereits auf dem weg zum Service. Ja es war das zweite rote Funworkshinterrad ... 

@Otto ... bist Du morgen Vormittag zu Hause? Wollte bezahlen und den zweiten Ardent holen ... der erste ist bei der Aktion gestern leider verstorben ....


----------



## klasse08-15 (7. September 2012)

@figurehead
Das klingt Super!

@andi
Wieviel und von wo aus fährst du?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (7. September 2012)

Makke, neue rote Felge und weiter geht´s!


----------



## Figurehead (7. September 2012)

In Frage würden folgende Touren kommen: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3478.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35534.html

Beide werden sehr schön aufgelockert durch einige bekannte Glüder Donwnhills



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> @figurehead
> Das klingt Super!
> 
> @andi
> ...


----------



## othu (7. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @Otto ... bist Du morgen Vormittag zu Hause? Wollte bezahlen und den zweiten Ardent holen ... der erste ist bei der Aktion gestern leider verstorben ....



Hi, kein Problem, klingel einfach kurz durch, bin generell zu Hause bis Nachmittag.
Otto


----------



## _andi_ (8. September 2012)

so in etwa die zweite runde da wäre ich gefahren. wollte so zwischen 11 und 12 in nesselrath loslegen.


----------



## Figurehead (8. September 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> so in etwa die zweite runde da wäre ich gefahren. wollte so zwischen 11 und 12 in nesselrath loslegen.



Wir wollen auch gleich los, vielleicht können wir uns ja auf eine Uhrzeit einigen?


----------



## _andi_ (8. September 2012)

ich hab grad alles zusammengepackt und bin gegen 12 hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (8. September 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich hab grad alles zusammengepackt und bin gegen 12 hier




Wenn du bis 12:30 wartest sind ich und Stefan auch mit dabei! 
Dann können wir zu dritt fahren! 

Genau dort treffen wir uns auch!


----------



## _andi_ (8. September 2012)

12:30 passt


----------



## Figurehead (8. September 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> 12:30 passt




Super dann sind wir zu dritt! 
Bis gleich

Dietmar


----------



## natureboy79 (8. September 2012)

hallo,fährt morgen jemand in glüder oder im bergischen?
gruss norman


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. September 2012)

Es war eine sehr schöne Tour - Dank an Andi und DM!
War ja klar, dass ich allen Stress angezogen habe. Zuerst hatten sich die Kettenblattschrauben gelockert und eine schliff bei einem Anstieg richtig derbe. Natürlich kam man nur ran, wenn man die Kurbel abschraubt. Also mitten im Wald die Kurbel komplett raus, nachziehen, wieder rein. 
Dann habe ich es geschafft, mich im Anstieg, auf einer breiten und steilen Schotterstraße zu schmeißen. Peinlich! 

Hoffentlich geht es dort bald wieder auf Tour. Es sind ein paar echte Hammerstellen dabei. Einige fahrbar, viele sind jedoch technisch zu viel für mich.

@natureboy
Ich kann morgen leider nicht fahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Figurehead (8. September 2012)

War eine geile und illustre Runde mit vielen Downhills und Technickpannen. Danke Andi doch mal den Leitplankendownhill gefahren. durch die ganzen 'Umwege' zu den Downhills wure es sehr anstrengend, habe jetzt schon Muskelkater... 

War geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (8. September 2012)

ja, sehr geile runde war das. bei vielen stellen dachte ich beim ersten mal auch, dass die niemals fahrbar sind, aber hab mich selbst eines besseren belehrt mittlerweile 

aber nachdem ich den hopser an den steinen neben der treppe nun mache muss ich da jetzt auch neue ecken finden. stefan's schulter muss schnell gesund werden


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. September 2012)

Dazu das absolute Traumwetter! Hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal mit solchem Sonnenschein... So warm wird jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (8. September 2012)

Glüder fährt sich auch bei schlechterem Wetter gut! 

Mit der Schulter geht´s am Montag nach Köln zum Spezialisten.


----------



## Makke (8. September 2012)

War heute in Altenberg ... und hab da was neues entdeckt ...  der Einstieg ist richtig ekelig und das Ende erst ... 

Glüder ist bei jedem Wetter schön, bei Regen bekommt es halt noch so nen kleinen Kick ...


----------



## _andi_ (10. September 2012)

yay heute abflug ins laub in glüder gemacht und ne zecke nach hause gebracht .... 

soweit ich gesehn hab ist glüder aber kein risikogebiet, oder?


----------



## Makke (11. September 2012)

Melde mich für die nächsten Tage mal ab ... wer mich sucht, findet mich hier


----------



## Asha'man (12. September 2012)

@Makke: Wow, klingt gut. Ich komm vorbei.


----------



## c4sper (12. September 2012)

Wer hat denn da am Dienstagabend so faul auf dem Parkplatz rumgelungert?


----------



## natureboy79 (12. September 2012)

c4sper schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da am Dienstagabend so faul auf dem Parkplatz rumgelungert?



sag schon?


----------



## c4sper (12. September 2012)

Ich weiß nur, dass eine kleine Meute nach gefahrener Arbeit vor einem T5 auf dem PP am Mörsenbroicher Weg / E.-Poensgen-Allee "campiert" hat 
Daher frage ich ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. September 2012)

Melde mich mal im virtuellen Bikeleben zurück!
Schulter erfolgreich wiederhergestellt.  In der nächsten Wochen werden die Fäden gezogen und dann noch 7 Wochen warten, bis der Draht rauskommt. In der zwischenzeit Physio... 
wird schon wieder! Danke an alle, die in der Zwischenzeit die Daumen gedrückt haben. 

C4sper: schwarzer T5?


----------



## c4sper (14. September 2012)

Weiterhin gute Besserung!
Ja, genau. Ein schwarzer T5


----------



## natureboy79 (14. September 2012)

ab morgen im vinschgau!goil!!!
 @stefan


----------



## KultFAN (14. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe von Stefan alias S.F. (leider zur Zeit "außer Gefecht", nochmals gute Besserung von hier)erfahren dass ihr regelmäßig touren rund um Düsseldorf macht. Auch ab und zu im Edurobereich unterwegs seid. 
gibt es feste Termine o.ä., würde mich gern mal anschließen solange das Wetter dies noch zulässt. 

GRUSS in die Runde.


----------



## _andi_ (14. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Schulter erfolgreich wiederhergestellt.  In der nächsten Wochen werden die Fäden gezogen und dann noch 7 Wochen warten, bis der Draht rauskommt. In der zwischenzeit Physio...



das klingt ja total eklig, aber doch irgendwie positiv. jetzt weißt du ja genau wo du dran bist. drück dir die daumen, dass der zeitplan so bleibt 

sonntag scheints sonnig zu werden ... mag wer raus in den wald richtung solingen?


----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

ich, früh und kurz


----------



## _andi_ (14. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> ich, früh und kurz



früh klingt super, kurz nicht so, aber dann kann ich ja immer noch eine runde selbst drehn


----------



## Commandante (15. September 2012)

moin noch mal an alle!
nach den ersten anstrengenden 2 arbeitswochen melde ich mich auch noch mal zum biken! wird Sonntag irgendwo gefahren? Wenn ja, wann und wo? bin für vorschläge offen!
grüße

Stephan


----------



## akami (17. September 2012)

Moin, moin!

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl am Wochenende 21.- 23. euren Neuzugang (Commandante) besuchen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auf unseren geplanten Touren ein paar von den den bekannten Gesichtern sehen würde. Natürlich sind auch mit nicht bekannte Gesichter hertlich wilkommen und erwünscht.

Für den Fall, dass sich keine gemeinse Runde finden sollte, gibt es irgendwas, dass cih wissen sollte, wo man vielleicht nicht mehr fahren sollte? Klar, Rinne und Bombenkrater sind Tabu.

Sollte für das Wochenende etwas größeres geplant sein wie Bikepark oder Glüder wäre das toll, wenn ihr rechtzeitig bescheid sagt, da ich mein Gepäck gut planen muss. Die Lampe für eventuelle Nightrides packe ich lieber direkt mal ein.

Bis die Tage,

Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (17. September 2012)

meinst die rinne in erkrath? darf man da nicht runterfahrn? welchen bombenkrater meinst du?


----------



## DPM (17. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Melde mich mal im virtuellen Bikeleben zurück!
> Schulter erfolgreich wiederhergestellt.  In der nächsten Wochen werden die Fäden gezogen und dann noch 7 Wochen warten, bis der Draht rauskommt. In der zwischenzeit Physio...
> wird schon wieder! Danke an alle, die in der Zwischenzeit die Daumen gedrückt haben.
> 
> Na Gott sei dank!


----------



## klasse08-15 (17. September 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl am Wochenende 21.- 23. euren Neuzugang (Commandante) besuchen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auf unseren geplanten Touren ein paar von den den bekannten Gesichtern sehen würde. Natürlich sind auch mit nicht bekannte Gesichter hertlich wilkommen und erwünscht.
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr schade! 
Am Freitag bin ich bei einer Shimanoweiterbildung, am Samstag in Winterberg. Am Sonntag vermutlich körperlich am Ende.

Ich hätte DIR gerne ein Takte erzählt! DEINE Schaltung, welche DU mir verkauft hast, hat mir einen Defekt beschert. DU hast die Kettenblattschrauben nicht fest gezogen, bevor DU mir die Schaltung verkauft hast. Eine bodenlose Frechheit von DIR! 


Kleiner Spaß, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Schaltung. 
In Glüder hatte sich eine Schraube gelockert und an der Kettenführung geschliffen. Ich musste kurz die Kurbel runter nehmen und alle Schrauben festziehen. War nach 10 min erledigt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (18. September 2012)

DPM schrieb:


> Na Gott sei dank!



... ich glaube der war nicht dabei. Nach meinem Wissen wurden die Arbeiten von einem Chirurgen erledigt


----------



## S.F. (18. September 2012)

Yep! So weit hoch bin ich zum Glück dann doch nicht gekommen! 
 @Makke: Wieder zurück?


----------



## Makke (18. September 2012)

jepp ... seit gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. September 2012)

Blööööööödes Foto...


----------



## _Hagen_ (18. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Blööööööödes Foto...



... kann es sein, das er -vor dem Urlaub- ein wenig "schlanker" war 
Das Foto kann auch etwas _verzerren_....


----------



## Makke (18. September 2012)

auf dem Foto bin ich garnicht zu sehen ... steh ja hinter der Knipse ... 
 @S.F. und Otto ... seid ihr heute Abend zu Hause?


----------



## S.F. (18. September 2012)

Will mit Buson um 20:00 ins Kino. Davor ja!


----------



## Makke (18. September 2012)

o.k. ... mal sehen ob ich das noch schaffe


----------



## _Hagen_ (18. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> auf dem Foto bin ich garnicht zu sehen ... steh ja hinter der Knipse ...


 Oh, sorry hab ich dich dann doch mit dem Rucksack verwechselt...


----------



## Makke (18. September 2012)

... Du bist so ein netter Kerl ...


----------



## S.F. (18. September 2012)




----------



## othu (19. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> auf dem Foto bin ich garnicht zu sehen ... steh ja hinter der Knipse ...
> @S.F. und Otto ... seid ihr heute Abend zu Hause?




ich wäre @home gewesen, habe das aber nicht rechtzeitig gelesen


----------



## Makke (19. September 2012)

kein Thema ... wir schaffen das schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (19. September 2012)

Moin!

Ich wollte nur noch mal bestätigen, dass ich am Freitag in Düsseldorf landen werde und Commandante und ich uns sehr freuen würden mit euch eine Runde über die Trails zu hoppeln. Gerne auch irgendwo ein Bierchen zischen. 


Klasse:

Mach mich doch nicht so fertig. Solche kleinen Herzattacken verkrafte ich nicht  - Schön, dass Du Spaß an den Teilen hast.


----------



## Makke (19. September 2012)

bin das ganze WE beruflich raus ...


----------



## Commandante (21. September 2012)

Sonst keiner? Morgen Grafenberger Wald? Novizen einführen und alte Bekannte treffen? Meldet euch zahlreich!


----------



## _andi_ (21. September 2012)

in düsseldorf war ich die woche schon zweimal ... aber gegen etwas bergigeres hätte ich nichts einzuwenden


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. September 2012)

Ich bin morgen nun doch da und will auch fahren. Anschließen? Gerne!
Einziges Hindernis könnte eine aufkommende Erkältung sein. Das entscheidet sich morgen früh.

Gruß klasse


----------



## Commandante (21. September 2012)

Moin Klasse, hier akami.... wäre morgen auch dabei.... könnte gucken, ob es meiner XTR gut geht


----------



## klasse08-15 (22. September 2012)

Dann schlag mal eine konkrete Zeit vor und einen Treffpunkt vor. 
Sonst wird das hier nix. 
Ich würde gern ab Mittag fahren.

Gruß klasse


----------



## hugolost (22. September 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Einziges Hindernis könnte eine aufkommende Erkältung sein.



Ich bin fast durch damit und jetzt du. Wenn wir wbeg noch en Woche verschieben habe ich Urlaub.


----------



## klasse08-15 (22. September 2012)

Nein, wahrscheinlich ist mir nur etwas nicht bekommen.

Ich habe die Woche später Urlaub. Doof! Aber ich versuche einen zusätzlichen Tag Urlaub zu nehmen. 

-------

Ich werde jetzt ein paar Handgriffe machen und dann fahre ich eine Runde.....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (22. September 2012)

habe auch noch was zum ansehen...vom 15.9.2012:

Goldseetrail:







und die Aussicht von der Furkelhütte:


----------



## Frog (22. September 2012)

Fährt jemand morgen in Glüder? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Commandante (22. September 2012)

akami und ich wohl nicht. werden aber am grawa ne runde drehen! mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen!


----------



## Makke (22. September 2012)

@Frog ... sieht schööön aus!!!

wenn morgen nach 16:00 Uhr, wäre ich evt dabei ..


----------



## _andi_ (22. September 2012)

oh glüder klingt toll. sieht ja nicht nach regen aus morgen. ich wär dabei


----------



## H-P (22. September 2012)

@ Olli, hast du das ganze weiße Zeug da oben hingworfen  ...bei uns sah es ein paar Tage früher noch so aus.

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (22. September 2012)

Ich würde morgen auch gern fahren. Gern Glüder, aber GraWa wäre auch ok.

Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal was vor.
11 Uhr Nesselrath/Haasenmühle?!
oder 
16 Uhr GraWa?!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## akami (22. September 2012)

Grawa wäre toll. Am besten ab 11°°/12°°, da ich morgen schon wieder um 18°° nach GI fahre. MFG, Philip


----------



## Figurehead (23. September 2012)

Jemand Lust auf eine Sonntagsrunde im Bergischen Land?


----------



## Commandante (23. September 2012)

Nesselath/Hasenmühle bedeutet genau? Bzw. Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## Makke (23. September 2012)

Nesselath/Hasenmühle ist Solingen und bedeutet Glüderrunde


----------



## klasse08-15 (23. September 2012)

So, jetzt aber!

11 Uhr bleibt? 
16 Uhr ist für Akami und Comandante zu spät, für Makke frühest möglich.

11 Uhr ist in nicht mal drei Stunden. 
 @akami/C. 
Könntet ihr doch mit zur Glüderrunde kommen? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber!
> 
> 11 Uhr bleibt?
> 16 Uhr ist für Akami und Comandante zu spät, für Makke frühest möglich.
> ...



11.30 uhr direkt in glüder und klassische glüderrunde?


----------



## akami (23. September 2012)

Wie lange dauert die klassische Glüderrunde?


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert die klassische Glüderrunde?



hhmm,ca.3 stunden grob.


----------



## akami (23. September 2012)

Wir sind dann leider raus, was Glüder angeht. Schade, vielleicht sieht man sich ein anderes Mal. --- Wir fahren dann lokal, möchte sich doch noch wer anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (23. September 2012)

Wer will denn nun 11.30 Uhr Glüder fahren?

Natureboy
Ich 
Andy?
Figurehead?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2012)

ist mir alles zu blöd,dieses hin und her.fahr jetzt hier lokal schnell single turn.


----------



## akami (23. September 2012)

Willst nicht auf uns warten natureboy? Würden jetzt frühstücken und dann los...


----------



## _andi_ (23. September 2012)

guten morgen 

11:30 könnt was knapp werden. aber so 12 könnt ich wohl in glüder sein.


----------



## klasse08-15 (23. September 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ist mir alles zu blöd,dieses hin und her.fahr jetzt hier lokal schnell single turn.



So geht's mir leider auch. Das ist mir hier schon ein paar Mal aufgefallen. Ständig neue Vorschläge, keine direkten Antworten. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (23. September 2012)

??? ihr seid schon etwas chaotisch ...


----------



## _andi_ (23. September 2012)

dann fährt wohl jeder allein heute


----------



## A7XFreak (23. September 2012)

Ich bin mit nem Kumpel um 12 in Glüder also wenn wer mit will ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## _andi_ (23. September 2012)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Ich bin mit nem Kumpel um 12 in Glüder also wenn wer mit will ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!



sehr gut! wo parkt ihr? nesselrath oder direkt in glüder nähe minigolfplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (23. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ??? ihr seid schon etwas chaotisch ...



Wolltest du denn heute auch fahren, und wann? Ich kann nämlich auch nicht vor 14 Uhr.


----------



## Makke (23. September 2012)

kläre ich gleich und meld mich  ...


----------



## A7XFreak (23. September 2012)

@_andi_ kommen beide mitm rad aber treffen uns am Minigolfplatz


----------



## akami (23. September 2012)

Moin!

Wir (Commandante und ich) fahren jetzt Fahrrad im GraWa. Sind ca. in 20-30 Minuten da. Handy ist dabei und läuft auf PushMail, falls also noch wer mitspielen möchte, einfach kurz hier oder eine PN schreiben und wir gucken dann, wo wir uns treffen.

Ansonsten allen anderen viel Spaß beim "Single"Trailen


----------



## KultFAN (23. September 2012)

Guten morgen in die Runde...wäre gern dabei, aber leider muss ich arbeiten.

Ist einer von euch hier im Thread MIttwoch oder Donnerstag unterwegs? 

Wetter soll ja konstant bleiben...hoffe ich


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> kläre ich gleich und meld mich  ...



per telefon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (23. September 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ??? ihr seid schon etwas chaotisch ...



Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht....  
Ich habe total verpennt, falls jemand noch am Nachmittag fahren will bitte melden!


----------



## _andi_ (23. September 2012)

ist doch noch ne prima runde geworden heute  

nur blöd, dass sich da irgendwer auf der strasse hingelegt hat und der rückweg gesperrt war ....


----------



## A7XFreak (23. September 2012)

Ja war gut 

^^ das erklärt dann auch den Großeinsatz


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

Was anderes, gibt es für 2013 schon irgendwelche Planungen Richtung Bergausflüge wo man sich ev. dranhängen kann??
5-10Tage, Ort/Region egal, Enduro mit viel Bergab und so wenig wie möglich aus eigener Kraft bergauf (500-1000hm/Tag aber auch kein Problem).
Technisch und konditionell kann ich sicherlich nicht mit Stefan oder Jan mithalten, komme aber (nicht immer elegant)
eigentlich überall runter, S3 ist kein Problem, S4 schon eher, aber werde bis dahin noch fleißig üben


----------



## natureboy79 (25. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Was anderes, gibt es für 2013 schon irgendwelche Planungen Richtung Bergausflüge wo man sich ev. dranhängen kann??
> 5-10Tage, Ort/Region egal, Enduro mit viel Bergab und so wenig wie möglich aus eigener Kraft bergauf (500-1000hm/Tag aber auch kein Problem).
> Technisch und konditionell kann ich sicherlich nicht mit Stefan oder Jan mithalten, komme aber (nicht immer elegant)
> eigentlich überall runter, S3 ist kein Problem, S4 schon eher, aber werde bis dahin noch fleißig üben



also ich werde bestimmt wieder ins vinschgau fahren,
wenn das mit der transplantantion im november klappt,kann ich dann auch
wieder bergauf fahren und nicht nur schieben.


----------



## othu (25. September 2012)

Da wünsche ich viel Glück für die OP!!
Vinschgau hört sich schon mal gut an!


----------



## zappelmaxx (26. September 2012)

Orthu, aber nicht ohne mich!


----------



## pauing (26. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich viel Glück für die OP!!
> Vinschgau hört sich schon mal gut an!



Bei der Trailtrophy im Vinschgau wäre ich auch wieder dabei. Das hat dieses Jahr Spaß gemacht


----------



## Makke (26. September 2012)

@Natureboy .... Dir drück ich auf alle Fälle die Daumen!!!!!!
 @Rest ... Latsch ist fester Bestandteil in meinem MTB-Trail-Ernährungsplan


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

zappelmaxx schrieb:


> Orthu, aber nicht ohne mich!



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du dieses Jahr ohne mich gefahren, 
nicht ich ohne dich.... 
Und überhaupt, wer oder was ist Orthu?



Und ich will auch nicht wissen wo ihr alle hinfahrt, da werde ich nur neidisch, 
ich will wissen wer mich wohin mitnimmt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Jungs, wie sieht's aus?
Wie wär´s mit Biker und Versehrten-Stammtisch?

Heute Abend?


----------



## elmono (27. September 2012)

Wann und wo?


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

19:00?
20:00? 
alter Bahnhof Oberkassel!


----------



## Makke (27. September 2012)

bin heute Klettern ....

Bier wäre morgen besser ...


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Morgen geht auch!


----------



## Makke (27. September 2012)

@S.F. ... kann grad nicht telefonieren ... meld mich!


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

:kopfschüttel:...


----------



## elmono (27. September 2012)

Morgen kann ich nicht -> Stadion.

Aber Oberkassel wäre auch etwas ab vom Schuss von mir aus.


----------



## natureboy79 (27. September 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich nicht -> Stadion.
> 
> Aber Oberkassel wäre auch etwas ab vom Schuss von mir aus.



 und die null muss stehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich nicht -> Stadion.
> 
> Aber Oberkassel wäre auch etwas ab vom Schuss von mir aus.



Quatsch, die U-Bahn fährt gleich bis vor die Tür!!!!
Stadion? Laaaangweilig!


----------



## Airhaenz (27. September 2012)

Bin am Stammtisch morgen auch interessiert. Bin zwar gesund, könnte aber Versehrte mitbringen..


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Gut! Dann also Freitag!!!!!!

19:00 alter Bahnhof in Oberkassel

Bislang dabei:
S.F.
Airhaenz
Berri
Makke

Wer kommt noch zur Verstärkung?


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

Wie lange dauern eure Versammlungen denn so?
Würde ev. auch kommen, aber erst später, eher so Richtung 21-21.30Uhr...


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

so lange halten wir sicher durch.


----------



## Airhaenz (27. September 2012)

Berri und ich werden auch erst so um 20.00 Uhr dasein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> so lange halten wir sicher durch.



Alles klar, sollte es klappen klingel ich kurz bei dir durch und frage nach ob ihr noch beim Biere sitzt.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Eisbäcker (27. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Gut! Dann also Freitag!!!!!!
> 
> 19:00 alter Bahnhof in Oberkassel
> 
> ...



jo, hört sich interessant an...


----------



## Frog (27. September 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> jo, hört sich interessant an...



ich und Petra evtl. auch.


----------



## lhampe (27. September 2012)

19:00 mal gucken ob ich solange auf Arbeit aushalte. Eigentlich, nee bestimmt nicht...
Mal gucken ob ich mir die Zeit bis dahin anders vertreibe


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Cool! Dann werde ich morgen im Lauf des Tages mal einen Tisch reservieren!


----------



## Airhaenz (27. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Cool! Dann werde ich morgen im Lauf des Tages mal einen Tisch reservieren!




Und damit ihr bis morgen abend was zu lästern habt, hier mein es geht auf die 40 zu Foto


----------



## elmono (27. September 2012)

Jochen! Oh mein Gott! In deinem Alter!!!


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2012)

Finde ich auch! Immer diese Berufsjugendlichen....


----------



## Makke (28. September 2012)

@Airhaenz ... fein,fein
ich muss da auch mal wieder hin ... etwas Flugtraining könnte nicht schaden ...


----------



## Asha'man (28. September 2012)

Kann heute leider nicht. Aber beim nächsten Mal in Oberkassel bin ich bestimmt dabei.

Filthys bin ich auch immer für zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (28. September 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt für 19:30 den Tisch im alten Bahnhof reserviert!


----------



## githriz (28. September 2012)

Ich schau gleich auch mal rein, hab euch ja kaum gesehen dieses Jahr.


----------



## pauing (28. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt für 19:30 den Tisch im alten Bahnhof reserviert!



Nächstes mal bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## lhampe (28. September 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt für 19:30 den Tisch im alten Bahnhof reserviert!


Oh mann, noch länger arbeiten...


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Jemand für ne Glüder Tour am Sonntag zu haben?


----------



## klasse08-15 (29. September 2012)

Ja, ich würde gerne wieder fahren. Einige Stellen waren mir letztes WE etwas steil, aber die Übung macht den Meister. 
Morgen soll es sonnig werden, dazu kein Regen und nette 14-17 Grad. Ideal!

Wer kommt noch mit?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (29. September 2012)

hier hier hier! komme! uhrzeit treffpunkt?


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Fahren! 
Wetter passt ja!

14 Teilnehmer beim gestrigen Versehrtentreff. Das ist doch ordentlich! 
Plöpp... prost... hoffe, alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## Prolux (29. September 2012)

@ S.F.,
bist Du jetzt ausgerauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. September 2012)

Nööööööö, hab schon wieder nachgelegt...   
Wo warst Du eigentlich gestern?


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Okey wieviel Uhr darfs sein?


----------



## klasse08-15 (29. September 2012)

Die Uhrzeit ist mir zweitrangig. Ab 11.00 irgendwann, spätestens 14.00 Uhr.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

okey. 11 wäre mir ganz lieb


----------



## _andi_ (29. September 2012)

11 uhr geht klar. haasenmühle?


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

geht klar!


----------



## klasse08-15 (29. September 2012)

Also nicht direkt Haasenmühle, sondern die Querstraße an der Wupper?!

Freu mich!

VG Stephan


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Auf der Brücke? oder hinten am Kotten?


----------



## _andi_ (29. September 2012)

nach der brücke über die wupper halt links rein in die kleine strasse und rechts parken.


----------



## Makke (29. September 2012)

... ihr verwirrt mich jedes WE auf`s Neue ....


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Achso weiß ich bescheid!
 @Makke Nochmal zusammengefasst: 11 Uhr nahe der Haasenmühle


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2012)




----------



## Makke (29. September 2012)

da arbeite ich selbstverstaendlich ... ist ja sonntag


----------



## natureboy79 (29. September 2012)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Achso weiß ich bescheid!
> @Makke Nochmal zusammengefasst: 11 Uhr nahe der Haasenmühle



ihr werdet euch schon finden!


----------



## Figurehead (30. September 2012)

Gäääääähhnnnnnnnnnn gerade aufgestanden... 

Jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Runde am Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (30. September 2012)

Ich hoffe Flo und Andy sind gut heimgekommen!?

Heute war kein guter Tag. Ein Fast-Sturz, ein Sturz und ein Sturz, bei dem ich gar nicht auf dem Bike saß.  
Mal sehen, was der morgige Tag bringt. Beim Einladen des Bikes ins Auto habe ich schon gemerkt, dass dies nicht spurlos bleibt. Bleibt wohl aber bei leichten Zerrungen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (1. Oktober 2012)

Altenberg am späten Nachmittag hat gestern auch richtig Spass gemacht ...


----------



## _andi_ (1. Oktober 2012)

ja das sah schon ziemlich schmerzhaft aus. alle drei aktionen. hoffe das wird schnell wieder gut


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Altenberg am späten Nachmittag hat gestern auch richtig Spass gemacht ...



solche postings brauch kein mensch...
dann schreib lieber,ich plane heute nach altenberg zu fahren,
jemand lust mitzufahren?
damit kann man dann was anfangen


----------



## Makke (1. Oktober 2012)

nene ... dann wollen ja alle mit, das geht ja garnicht ...


----------



## Prolux (1. Oktober 2012)

@ Makke,

 

am Freitag ab 10 Uhr ist Bei Calumet Oktoberfest.


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> nene ... dann wollen ja alle mit, das geht ja garnicht ...


:kotz::kotz:


----------



## JaSon78 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nabend Gemeinde!
Fährt einer Sonntag früh ne Runde in Düsseldorf?
Könnte so ab 9 Uhr starten.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Oktober 2012)

Uii, das wird matschig.
Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher.

----
Mein zukünftiges Zweitrad:







1988er Giant Superlite  in schwarz gummiert. Wird wohl möglichst breite Reifen bekommen. Einen 20er Jahre Tourenlenker (Moustache) hab ich schon hier. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo, 

ist jemand für heute nachmittag für ne Runde zu begeistern?


----------



## KultFAN (7. Oktober 2012)

Fährt einer von euch Dienstag ne Runde?


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

... und hat jemand die Woche Zeit für Stammtisch????


----------



## pauing (8. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> ... und hat jemand die Woche Zeit für Stammtisch????


Yepp, diese Woche sollte das passen...


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, nehmt mir mal meinen neuen Nachbarn Henrik (KultFAN) mit auf die nächste Tour!

Ich halte mich hier im Moment abends mit sowas hier aufrecht... http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24069


----------



## othu (8. Oktober 2012)

Du bist nach Bielefeld gezogen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2012)

ich vermute, das nach dem Stefan da durch ist, die Kicker entstanden sind ... damit man nicht durch die Einschlagkrater fahren muß ... 
 @Stammtisch: wann denn, wo denn, wie und wer denn ...?


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich vermute, das nach dem Stefan da durch ist, die Kicker entstanden sind ... damit man nicht durch die Einschlagkrater fahren muß ...



In Bielefeld???  



Makke schrieb:


> @Stammtisch: wann denn, wo denn, wie und wer denn ...?



Wer zuerst fragt, organisiert!


----------



## KultFAN (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin Stefan, endlich jemand der meine Texte hier liest...

Wäre klasse wenn ich beim ein oder anderen Mal dabei sein könnte...nämlich absolut keinen Plan wo man hier (Enduro/ bisschen Downhill) fahren kann und nur am Rhein lang is ja auch langweilig!!


----------



## elmono (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre morgen. Aber eben nicht in Düsseldorf, sondern bei mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13445

Vor 20:00 Uhr ist es mir halt selten möglich, daher jetzt wieder nur im Dunkeln.


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

"Tempo zwischen CTF und Endurotour" ...  Tiefstapler!!!!

Henrik, häng Dich an eine der Truppen ran! Licht wirst Du in jedem Fall brauchen!!!!!
Ingo: Fahrt ihr die Dienstagrunde?
Otto: ihr fahrt doch sicher auch wieder mit der DAV Truppe am Mittwoch ab G.-Poensgen-Allee?


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen. Aber eben nicht in Düsseldorf, sondern bei mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13445
> 
> Vor 20:00 Uhr ist es mir halt selten möglich, daher jetzt wieder nur im Dunkeln.



wäre mal wieder ne Alternative, zumal Ratingen neulich schon seeehr nett war ... 
Man könnte von hier starten und dann den Jan einsammeln ...


----------



## KultFAN (8. Oktober 2012)

20:00 Uhr morgen ABend okay! Bin dabei ...

sagt bitte Bescheid falls es nciht klappen sollte


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

Aber wieso mit dem Treff so weit weg vom Jan?


----------



## pauing (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

eigentlich war eine Dienstagsrunde angedacht. Wir wollten noch die Wetterlage abwarten. Aber das sieht ja gut aus. Ich warte noch auf Antwort der üblichen Verdächtigen.
 @KultFAN: Wohnst du Innenstadtnah? Wir starten meist am Apollo unter der Rheinkniebrücke um 18.00Uhr, wenn wir fahren. Ansonsten könnte man dich am Grafenberger Wald einsammeln. Ich gebe Morgen nochmal bescheid, ob wir fahren. Kannst du mir mal deine email via PM schicken?
 @Stammtisch: Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch Abend? Was haltet ihr von der Ratinger Str. z.B. Brauerei zur Uel ab 19:00Uhr? Ist zwar Mittwochs immer recht voll, aber macht Spaß

Cheers,
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2012)

Ingo, der Henrik wohnt bei mir in Bösinghoven, arbeitet aber in der Nähe vom Flughafen....
ups, hätt ich das jetzt nicht verraten dürfen???? 

Mittwoch Stammtisch...????? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... was sagt die Gemeinde??????


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Aber wieso mit dem Treff so weit weg vom Jan?



weil man da noch ein/zwei sehr schöne Trails mitnehmen kann ... 



pauing schrieb:


> ...
> @_Stamm_tisch:  Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch Abend? Was haltet ihr von der Ratinger Str.  z.B. Brauerei zur Uel ab 19:00Uhr? Ist zwar Mittwochs immer recht voll,  aber macht Spaß
> 
> 
> ...



Mittwoch ist für mich unglücklich ....


----------



## pauing (8. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> weil man da noch ein/zwei sehr schöne Trails mitnehmen kann ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mittwoch ist für mich unglücklich ....



Donnerstag oder Freitag?


----------



## KultFAN (8. Oktober 2012)

N´Abend...jaa gibt schönere Arbeitsplätze!!  Rheinkniebrücke wäre auch okay. Sagt einfach wann und von wo ihr fahrt.
Morgen Vormittag bin ich noch unterwegs...ab 15:00 Uhr für alles bereit ist  der andere Termin nun nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> N´Abend...jaa gibt schönere Arbeitsplätze!!  Rheinkniebrücke wäre auch okay. Sagt einfach wann und von wo ihr fahrt.
> Morgen Vormittag bin ich noch unterwegs...ab 15:00 Uhr für alles bereit ist  der andere Termin nun nicht mehr aktuell?



Rigo und Ich fahren heute um 18:00Uhr am Apollo los. Wenn du willst kannst du dich anschließen. Der andere Termin vom Jan steht auch noch. Also hast du die Qual der Wahl


----------



## elmono (9. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen. Aber eben nicht in Düsseldorf, sondern bei mir: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13445
> 
> Vor 20:00 Uhr ist es mir halt selten möglich, daher jetzt wieder nur im Dunkeln.



Ihr fahrt ja ohnehin jetzt die reguläre Dienstagsrunde, richtig? Nicht dass am Ende jemand bei dem Termin aufschlägt, ich fahr jetzt doch mit dem RR nach von der Arbeit nach Hause. MTB Tour ist auf Donnerstag verlegt.


----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Otto: ihr fahrt doch sicher auch wieder mit der DAV Truppe am Mittwoch ab G.-Poensgen-Allee?



 @KultFAN: Wie Stefan schon schrieb kannst du dich gerne Mittwoch um 19Uhr dranhängen. Wenn es trocken ist, kann ich dich auch Sonntag früh mit nach Glüder nehmen.

Stammtisch Donnerstag würde ich ev. schaffen, Mittwoch nicht.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## elmono (9. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, kann ich dich auch Sonntag früh mit nach Glüder nehmen.



Wann wolltest du Sonntag glüdern?


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2012)

Sauber! 
Termine stehen! 

Heute Abend 18:00 Apollo
Morgen Abend 19:00 hier: Mörsenbroicher Weg 189, Düsseldorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann leider heute Abend nicht, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2012)

Jungs! Donnerstag oder Freitag Stammtisch?
Ich bin für Freitag!


----------



## KultFAN (9. Oktober 2012)

18:00 Uhr Apollo !Okay, werd mit nem Freerider kommen, dann muss ich halt mehr strampeln....bis später


----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs! Donnerstag oder Freitag Stammtisch?
> Ich bin für Freitag!



Wäre ich auch gerne bei, aber kann an beiden Tagen ebenfalls nicht. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2012)

@KultFAN: Jo ok
 @S.F.: Freitag passt!


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du Sonntag glüdern?



Hi Jan,
unter Wettervorbehalt so ab 8 oder 9 Uhr.
Muss ja mal ausprobieren, ob ich das neue Moppelchen überhaupt
den Berg hoch bekomme... 
Otto


----------



## Frog (9. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> unter Wettervorbehalt so ab 8 oder 9 Uhr.
> Muss ja mal ausprobieren, ob ich das neue Moppelchen überhaupt
> den Berg hoch bekomme...
> Otto



..das Moppelchen hat doch schon Materialverlust erfahren....


----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, die -30gr Lack reißen es sicherlich raus


----------



## Frog (9. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Stimmt, die -30gr Lack reißen es sicherlich raus



schön poliert; da hält kein Dreck mehr dran....von Stunde zu Stunde werden wir mit mehr Gewicht rumfahren und Du wirst dich freuen 

Hast Du ein fertiges Bild hinterlegt?


----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2012)

Richtig leicht wird es nur wenn ich mal wieder runter falle 

Noch kein Bild, ist noch nicht fertig, ich kämpfe noch mit dem Adapter-Irrsinn am Hinterrad und den überschaubaren Umwerfer-Standards.
Adapter habe ich heute, hoffentlich, den richtigen bekommen, Umwerfer ist heute der, hoffentlich, richtige verschickt worden.


----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Gut, dann Freitag!



Wo solen wir denn ein Bierchen schlabbern gehen? Fester Standort oder Altstadtrunde


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2012)

Fester Standort! Habe keine Lust auf Wandertag.
Ich würde ja wieder in den alten Bahnhof gehen.
Liegt eigentlich für alle Verkehrstechnisch einigermassen günstig. 
Ihr könnt aber auch gerne ins Route 66 kommen.

Otto: das ist doch mal sinnvoller Leichtbau!


----------



## elmono (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde ja was in Derendorf oder so entlang der S6 empfehlen.


----------



## Mzungu (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ihr mögt es mir verzeihen, dass ich mich nicht durch 258 Seiten dieses Threads lese...ich bin neu im Forum und fahre seit ca. einem Jahr MTB. Da ich in Kaarst wohne wäre Düsseldorf ja so zusagen nur ein Katzensprung. Würde mir jemand von euch vielleicht eine kurze Übersicht geben, wann ihr euch wo trefft, wo ihr fahrt, wie das Streckenniveau so ist?
Christian


----------



## KultFAN (9. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Trails hier in Düsseldorf....danke nochmal Jungs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (9. Oktober 2012)

Freitag bin ich leider raus...

Allerdings ist mir heute dieses robuste Bauteil - deformiert.

Wie immer drei Tage vorm Urlaub 

Falls einer weiß wo man sowas in Düssedlorf bekommen kann, oder sowas noch rumfliegen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 


@SF: hat der CS sowas evtl. ?

 @ Jochen: hast du nen Entlüftungskit? Hast du überhaupt ne Reverb??


----------



## elmono (9. Oktober 2012)

Ruf morgen früh direkt mal den Andy von gabelprofi.de an. Über ihn hab ich schon ganze Bremsen von einem Tag auf den anderen gekriegt. Hat von SRAM eigentlich fast alles auf Lager. 

Entlüftungskit für Reverb hätte ich auch da.


----------



## Eisbäcker (9. Oktober 2012)

hört sich gut an, werde ich machen.

danke.

einer Bock auf Rennrad fahren?


----------



## klasse08-15 (9. Oktober 2012)

Dieses Teil der Reverb habe ich mir direkt bei der ersten Montage kaputt gemacht. Ich hab nicht beachtet, dass der Schlauch drauf gedreht werden muss. Das ist wohl bei der 2012er neu gewesen. Bestellt hatte ich bei Mountainbike.net. Angeblich lieferbar, habe ich trotzdem einige Tage gewartet. 
Montage und Entlüftung ist dann wirklich easy, nur das Teil ist schwer zu bekommen.

Wer opfert seine Reverb, damit er in den Urlaub fahren kann? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (10. Oktober 2012)

dann alter Bahnhof


----------



## pauing (10. Oktober 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Schöne Trails hier in Düsseldorf....danke nochmal Jungs!!



Jo gerne geschehen...saubere Leistung Im stehen wäre ich heute nicht alle Hügel hoch gekommen.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Oktober 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich leider raus...
> 
> Allerdings ist mir heute dieses robuste Bauteil - deformiert.
> 
> ...



Sowohl als auch ! Nehme auch eine Ersatz 31.6mm Stütze und 2 1,78*2,9mm X-Ringe mit. Traue meiner Reverb auch nicht.

Ist noch irgendjemand heute abend am Schölli mit dem Bigbike ?


----------



## othu (10. Oktober 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Wie immer drei Tage vorm Urlaub
> 
> Falls einer weiß wo man sowas in Düssedlorf bekommen kann, oder sowas noch rumfliegen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Das ist auf jeden Fall im Rock Shox Service Kit Reverb Modell 2012 enthalten.
Das ist bei bike-components auf Lager, wenn du das bestellst, kann ich das am nächsten Tag im Shop in Aachen aholen und dir das mitbringen, bzw. auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit irgendwo in DUS abwerfen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## S.F. (10. Oktober 2012)

Rigo: Ah, deshalb der Anruf! Nein, sicher nicht vorhanden!
Otto: das nenn ich mal Unterstützung! 

Henrik!  Wärst du da nicht besser mit dem 4x Bike gefahren? Wusste nicht, dass du am FR keine hohen Sattel hast.

Jungs! Freitagabend 19:00 alter Bahnhof Oberkassel! Beim letzten mal waren wir mit 14 Personen am 10er Tisch. Muss ich den Platzbedarf erweitern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey Otto,

das war eine ganz ausgezeichnete Idee. Ich hab gerade mal bei den Jungens angerufen, Teil ist vorhanden und wird wahrscheinlich heute noch in deren Abholdinges abgelegt. Wenn du das abholen könntest wäre ich dir natürlich sehr sehr dankbar.
Ich gebe dir dann die Nr. durch sobald ich die Bestätigung habe.
Bei nächsten mal gibbet dann noch nen Bier dazu.

 @Jan: beim Gabelandy hab ich heute Nacht auch noch bestellt. Allerdings ist der Kollege erst ab 14 Uhr erreichbar. Schade...


----------



## othu (10. Oktober 2012)

@Eisbäcker: kein Problem, hab dir gerade meine Handynummer geschickt, kann es heute oder morgen Mittag abholen, ist quasi um die Ecke. 



Wegen Freitag versuche ich mal, aber eher gegen 21Uhr.


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2012)

bin Freitag raus ... muss Arbeiten

@Mzungu ... willkommen in unserer kleinen Gemeinde. Gefahren wird heir so ziemlich alles, von Tour, Enduro bis FR/DH ... je nach dem wer zu was Lust hat. Dienstag ist in der Regel ein eher AM-lastiges Programm angesagt. Die WEs gehen dann eher Enduro/FR orientiert ... 
Zu der Jahreszeit ist vernünftiges Licht notwendig, Helm und CO sind ja selbstverständlich ...


----------



## Mzungu (10. Oktober 2012)

@ Makke
Danke! An der Beleuchtung arbeite ich aktuell noch, brauche aber eigentlich nur nen Fahrradhalter für meine Fenix. Dazu die Stirnlampe auf den Helm sollte eigentlich ausreichen...
Ob mein Bike oder ich AM fähig sind, wird sich dann herausstellen. Helm und Co. hab ich natürlich alles. Dann werd ich mich evtl Dienstags mal an euch ranhängen, sobald die Beleuchtung komplett ist...


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2012)

@S.F. ... die Felgen sind da ... 
Wann machen wir die Werkstatt fertig?


----------



## KultFAN (11. Oktober 2012)

@S.F. nächstes mal mit dem 4 bike. Der FR musste auch mal wieder raus...hintere Reifen war komplett die Luft raus. Bisschen ans bike gewöhnen fürs WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... die Felgen sind da ...
> Wann machen wir die Werkstatt fertig?



Dein VR ist auch bereits fertig! Machen wir noch aus! Brauche eh noch Hilfe.


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2012)

o.k. ... 
Wetter ist schön, ich glaub ich geh noch was vor der Tür im Dreck spielen ...


----------



## elmono (11. Oktober 2012)

Kannst auch heute Abend ab 8 bei uns mitkommen. 

Dunkel im Dreck ist ja auch immer lustig.


----------



## DPM (11. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend. Hat jemand interesse? Oder kennt jemanden,der ein solches bike sucht?

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/52536-specialized-bighit-1


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Rigo: Ah, deshalb der Anruf! Nein, sicher nicht vorhanden!
> Otto: das nenn ich mal Unterstützung!
> 
> Henrik!  Wärst du da nicht besser mit dem 4x Bike gefahren? Wusste nicht, dass du am FR keine hohen Sattel hast.
> ...



Schau auch rein!


----------



## Prolux (12. Oktober 2012)

@ Makke,
Schaltwerk ok.?


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2012)

noch nicht verbaut ... hab keine Röllchen mehr ... .D
hab noch mal das alte XTR über nach Nacht in Diesel gebadet, jetzt läufts erst mal wieder ...
Proberunde heute früh war schon sehr einschneident ... hab mich in nem Zaun verfangen ... nach dem der RR den Grip eingestellt hat ...


----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Hätte hier noch nen Reifen mit mehr Grip für dich liegen...


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> noch nicht verbaut ... hab keine Röllchen mehr ... .D
> hab noch mal das alte XTR über nach Nacht in Diesel gebadet, jetzt läufts erst mal wieder ...
> Proberunde heute früh war schon sehr einschneident ... hab mich in nem Zaun verfangen ... nach dem der RR den Grip eingestellt hat ...



So wie ich dich kenne auch gleich Stacheldraht??? 
Wenn Du so weitermachst, gibts doch noch demnächst ein 29er HT... 

Danny! Halten die Dübel?


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß ... da müssen wir auch noch klären ... oh man, das nimmt kein Ende



S.F. schrieb:


> So wie ich dich kenne auch gleich Stacheldraht???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... hab ich das etwa gewonnen? ... 
Nein ein ganz normaler Zaun halt, mit Latten und Näääääägeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich weiß ... da müssen wir auch noch klären ... oh man, das nimmt kein Ende




Ich weiß ja wo du wohnst, irgendwann klingeln halt 2-3 nette, freundlich Herrn, vorzugsweise komplett in schwarz gekleidet, gebürtig im Raum Moskau, RUS, recht stabil gebaut und bitten dich um eine Spende 
Ersatzweise nehmen die sicherlich auch ein Fahrrad mit...

Grüße
Otto



//alles kein Problem


----------



## Frog (12. Oktober 2012)

Wer kommt heute zum Alten Bahnhof? Und wann?


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2012)

Ab 19:00!


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2012)

da ich heute früher Feierabend mache, komme ich evt noch nach ...


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2012)

auf jeden Fall!!!!!

Otto: Hau rein das du auch noch kommst!!! Ich dachte immer du bist Freitags um 19:00 schon zu hause???


----------



## lhampe (12. Oktober 2012)

heute bin ich nicht dabei


----------



## elmono (12. Oktober 2012)

Muss mal überlegen, ob ich jetzt gleich doch schon Feierabend mache und auch noch vorbeikomme.
Direkt vom Büro hätte ich wenig Lust, so in voller Festtagsmontur...

Stefan, melde mich später per SMS ob ich komme oder nicht. Tendenz eher zu nicht weil der Schreibtisch noch recht voll ist.


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2012)

Ach komm Jan! Sonst bekomm ich dich ja gar nicht mehr zu sehn!


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2012)

@elmono ... es werden auch Schlipsträger geduldet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (12. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @elmono ... es werden auch Schlipsträger geduldet ...



Hallo? Ich arbeite in der Reklame, da trägt man keinen Schlips zum Anzug.


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann kannst du auch so kommen!!!


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Jan, der nette Herr von der "Hamburg Mannheimer" 

Ein wenig Festtagsbekleidung könnte den "MTB Rotzlöffelhaufen" einen
seriösen Anstrich geben

.... wenn man Meister Elmono nicht kennen würde....

 @Makke: was hast du den wieder angestellt ?
             Dich kann man auch nicht ohne integere Aufsicht 
             radeln lassen, oder 


Bis gleich


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2012)

passt schon ... Racing Ralph + Regen + Übermut = fragwürdiges Ergebnis


----------



## Prolux (13. Oktober 2012)

Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
Ich ja, aber heute morgen dicken Kopf haben!


----------



## pauing (13. Oktober 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
> Ich ja, aber heute morgen dicken Kopf haben!



Ich habs ja nicht so weit Ein wenig Kopfbrummen hatte ich heute morgen auch. War ein schöner Abend! So, dann mal ran an die Buletten...das Radl kriegt ne neue Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. Oktober 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
> Ich ja, aber heute morgen dicken Kopf haben!




hatte auch etwas brummen gehabt.....da muss der Braumeister noch mal was machen....Gärungsnebenprodukte....höhere Endvergärung, andere Hefe, länger lagern.....!!

Das habe ich bei Schumacher überhaupt nicht.....!!!!


----------



## pauing (13. Oktober 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> hatte auch etwas brummen gehabt.....da muss der Braumeister noch mal was machen....Gärungsnebenprodukte....höhere Endvergärung, andere Hefe, länger lagern.....!!
> 
> Das habe ich bei Schumacher überhaupt nicht.....!!!!



Dann gehen wir das nächste mal ins Schumacher


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bleib mit meinen Events erstmal im Bahnhof! Sonst ist das zu viel hin und her. 

Ihr dürft aber gerne selbst organisieren!  
"Wer baut der haut"


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

@S.F. ... hab gerade einen Purgatory 2,3 Tubless im Auto liegen


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Von Hardy?
Hast Du mir einen mitgebracht?


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

jepp von Hardy ... ne ... kann ich aber Montag noch machen ...


----------



## Frog (13. Oktober 2012)

falls es morgen (bzw. auch schon heute Nacht) nicht regnet; hätte jemand Lust in Glüder oder Altenberg zu fahren (so ab 11-12°°)?


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

überlege noch wegen Morgen ... die Prognosen sehen ja nicht so toll aus, mein Bike ist aber eh saudreckig ...


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> jepp von Hardy ... ne ... kann ich aber Montag noch machen ...



Das wäre toll! 
Und denk auch mal an Deine HR-Nabe!!! Dann können wir dein HR auch noch fertig machen.
Ich würde auch immer noch das VR umspeichen!!!! Einen guten LRS mit neuen Felgen und einen weniger guten mit den alten!!!! Denk nochmal drüber nach. dauert nur ein Bier länger!!


----------



## Prolux (13. Oktober 2012)

Boah, Du kannst aber schnell Umspeichen. Nur ein Bier lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

... das haben wir geübt ... und nebenbei die Werkstatt umgebaut ...


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Yepp!!


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

@S.F. ... ich höre schon wieder diese Stimmen:  KLICK MICH


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Du hattest doch so eins schon mal!!!!

Und, was ist damit passiert??????


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

äääähm ... ja Papa, ja aber ... hab`n will


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Kenn ich!!! Muss mir auch gerade selbst auf die Finger hauen.... klick


----------



## Frog (13. Oktober 2012)

..könnt Ihr nicht mal Euren Radbau in privaten Mail`s besprechen!

.. wann , welchen Reifen, wo, Hardy, wann, wie schnell, Bier.....


viel Cooler wäre: 
wie gross der REVELL Aufkleber für Otto,  wann das nächste Treffen, Stammtisch Fahne, Urlaub 2013, X-Mas Trail, usw.., was man verkaufen möchte......


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

Nöööö ... :d


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Laaaangweilig!

Aber damit hast du jetzt den Posten des ersten Orga-Vorsitzenden gewonnen Oli!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig!
> 
> Aber damit hast du jetzt den Posten des ersten Orga-Vorsitzenden gewonnen Oli!



Dann folgendes:

-Dann bestimm ich auch, dass das nächste treffen bei der Schumacher Brauerei ist!
- Thomas S. besorgt Stammtisch Fahne  ( hat er eh vor gehabt )
- S.F. Bereitet eine Liste aller Stammtisch-Mitstreiter vor (Telf. , e - Mail , etc.)
- Makke wird Kassenwart 
- Hagen führt Protokoll und kontrolliert Makke ( man weiß ja nie )
- beim nächsten Treffen wird abgestimmt 

"


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2012)

Kassenwart ist gut ... das sorgt für die Realisierung einiger Projekte durch Spenden


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2012)

Macht ihr mal....


----------



## elmono (14. Oktober 2012)

Zum Schuhmacher kommt man ja auch schön einfach, ohne erst auf diese komische Rheinseite wechseln zum müssen. 

Hat bei mir Freitag leider nicht mehr geklappt...


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2012)

wäre heute gerne gefahren ... bin aber raus ...


----------



## Asha'man (15. Oktober 2012)

Könnt ihr die Stammtische mal auf Länderspielfreie Tage legen? 

Gestern Glüder wäre ich dabei gewesen. Aber habs nicht gelesen...mist. So war ich allein unterwegs, was aber auch ganz spassig war. Nächstes Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loraine (15. Oktober 2012)

Erst einmal Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, allerdings sagt mir der Titel, dass ich nicht ganz falsch sein kann. 

Ich bin eine absolut blutige Anfängerin aus Neuss und suche ein paar nette Leute, die mir vielleicht ein paar schöne Strecken in der Umgebung zeigen können. Ich bin bisher ein paar Mal mit meinem Exfreund in Wuppertal gefahren, sonst habe ich aber leider keinerlei Erfahrung. Mein neues Hobby möchte ich gerne weiter betreiben, aber so ganz alleine macht es leider nur halb so viel Spaß 

Für den Anfang würden mir natürlich auch Infos über interessante Strecken in der Umgebung Neuss/Düsseldorf ausreichen, sodass ich ein bisschen üben kann 

Lg Loraine


----------



## pauing (15. Oktober 2012)

Loraine schrieb:


> Erst einmal Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, allerdings sagt mir der Titel, dass ich nicht ganz falsch sein kann.
> 
> ...



Hi Loraine,

wir nehmen gerne Anfänger mit.
Wenn wir unter der Woche fahren, passiert das meist abends und da bräuchte man Licht. Hättest du eine Lampe? Was für ein Radel hast du? 

Wahrscheinlich wird morgen um 18:00Uhr gefahren. Start wird das Apollo in Düsseldorf sein. Wenn du ausrecihend Licht hast, kannst du dich gerne anschließen.

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## elmono (15. Oktober 2012)

Und am Wochenende finden sich eigentlich auch immer Leute für Touren zusammen. Da gibts zwar keinen festen Treffpunkt, aber einfach hier mitlesen sollte helfen.

Ich selbst bin dann meist eher in Ratingen/Essen unterwegs, aber hier fahren genug aus Düsseldorf durch die Gegend.


----------



## toastet (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi Jungs (und Mädels?) 

ich fahre sicher auch schon seit bald 20 Jahren Rad im Wald in Düsseldorf, Neandertal, etc. aber habe keine Ahnung wo "die Rinne" sein soll. Vllt kann mir ja einer helfen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctHTMpN_DDg"]Rinne DÃ¼sseldorf - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Ist das richtig hier irgendwo? http://goo.gl/maps/yWAFr

Danke schonmal


----------



## SilverWolf (15. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Vid ist  "die Rinne"  zu  sehen. Die durch "Normalos" hoch  zu  fahren - keine gute idee.


----------



## Asha'man (16. Oktober 2012)

@Loraine: Oh jemand aus Neuss. Hier in der Umgebung gibts nur flaches Land. Aber wenn man geschickt Kombiniert, kann man schöne Runden nur durch Wälder, etc. drehen. Wenn du mal ne Konditionsrunde hier mit fahren möchtest, sag bescheid. 

Ansonsten bieten sich die Grafenberger Wald Touren an. Einfach mal den Jungs und Mädels anschliessen.
 @toastet: Wird dir hier im Internet keiner verraten. Am besten auch mal einer Tour anschliessen und hoffen, dass die Rinne dabei ist.


----------



## Makke (16. Oktober 2012)

... jepp so isses ...


----------



## Loraine (16. Oktober 2012)

Uhhh "Konditionstouren" sind im Moment wohl noch nicht so geeignet für mich - bin leider noch nicht mit Licht ausgestattet und kämpfe zur Zeit noch mit einer Erkältung 

Wenn ich wieder fit bin und mir eine Lampe besorgt habe, würde ich mich aber gerne einer eurer Touren anschließen  Fahrt ihr denn hin und wieder auch mal im Bergischen Land ? DH finde ich um ehrlich zu sein am spannendsten 

Achso hab ein Cube Hardtail, kenne mich aber da kaum aus, mein Exfreund hatte es für mich besorgt.


----------



## DPM (16. Oktober 2012)

toastet schrieb:


> Hi Jungs (und Mädels?)
> 
> ich fahre sicher auch schon seit bald 20 Jahren Rad im Wald in Düsseldorf, Neandertal, etc. aber habe keine Ahnung wo "die Rinne" sein soll. Vllt kann mir ja einer helfen: Rinne DÃ¼sseldorf - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ich weiß wo die ist. Wollte mich am We eh da mit einem Kumpel treffen. Wenn du magst,komm mit.


----------



## Makke (16. Oktober 2012)

toastet schrieb:


> Hi Jungs (und Mädels?)
> 
> ich fahre sicher auch schon seit bald 20 Jahren Rad im Wald in Düsseldorf, Neandertal, etc. aber habe keine Ahnung wo "die Rinne" sein soll. Vllt kann mir ja einer helfen: Rinne DÃ¼sseldorf - YouTube
> 
> ...



Moin ... Spots werden hier im Forum nicht bekannt gegeben ... nur durch Mitfahren bekommt man die mal gezeigt ...
 @Loraine ... Kondition kommt durch Konditionsrunden ... dort liegt der Fokus nicht auf so schnell wie möglich, sondern mäßig aber kontinuierlich. Das bringt ziemlich schnellen Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (16. Oktober 2012)

Loraine schrieb:


> DH finde ich um ehrlich zu sein am spannendsten
> [...]
> Achso hab ein Cube Hardtail




Ohne die jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen, ich bin mir relativ sicher, du meinst mit DH was anderes als die meisten hier... ich kenne zumindest kein Cube HArdtail, dass für DH gebaut ist 

Ansonst kann dir sicherlich auch jemand mal ne Lampe leihen.
Und noch ein Tipp: bevor du in ein Radgeschäft gehst und dir eine Lampe kaufst, lass dich hier im Thread oder Forum beraten. Habe es schon oft genug erlebt, dass Leute mit einer Radlampe (sprich mit Straßenzulassung) dann am Treffpunkt standen und gemerkt haben, dass mit "Lampe" ein bisschen was anderes gemeint war.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (16. Oktober 2012)

@othu ... wahre Worte ...


----------



## Loraine (16. Oktober 2012)

na wie gesagt, hab da noch überhaupt keine Kenntnisse  bin bisher in Wuppertal an der Thalsperre und an der offiziellen Strecke gefahren - mit dem Bike hatte ich da keine Probleme, die liegen eher in meinen Fertigkeiten und an der Überwindung. Ist das denn kein downhill ? 

Was brauche ich denn für eine Lampe und in welcher Preisklasse liegen die ? 

Meine Kondition ist tatsächlich grottenschlecht, aber das kann man ja ändern


----------



## othu (16. Oktober 2012)

Kann ja auch sein dass ich mich irre und die nächste Rachel Atherton steht vor uns... am besten einfach mal mitkommen 

Ich habe mir für den kommenden Winter die "Niteye B20" gekauft, sehr geil verarbeitet, sehr viel Licht.

Wenn es etwas weniger Euros, aber auch etwas weniger Licht sein soll bietet sich eine "MagicShine MJ 808E" an, viel drunter (Lichtmäßig) sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Loraine (16. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein dass ich mich irre und die nächste Rachel Atherton steht vor uns... am besten einfach mal mitkommen



Das glaub ich kaum 



othu schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für den kommenden Winter die "Niteye B20" gekauft, sehr geil verarbeitet, sehr viel Licht.
> 
> Wenn es etwas weniger Euros, aber auch etwas weniger Licht sein soll bietet sich eine "MagicShine MJ 808E" an, viel drunter (Lichtmäßig) sollte es nicht sein.



hmm das liegt leider im Moment nicht im Bereich des Machbaren, bin Auszubildene und komme gerade aus dem Urlaub. Das muss dann wohl erstmal bis zum nächsten Monat aufgeschoben werden


----------



## kawa116 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Magicshine MJ-872 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. 

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/MJ-872


----------



## pauing (16. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, magic shine 808e fahren viele. Viel Licht für wenig Geld Kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## elmono (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Magicshine hat tatsächlich ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis. Wenn du mal Touren unter der Woche fahren willst, wäre das das Naheliegenste.

Ich selbst hätte noch eine Selbstbauhalogenlampe die ich auch so für ein paar Wochen verleihen könnte, nutze ich eh nicht mehr.

Und wenn meine neue Leuchte kommt, könnte ich für eine Tour oder so zum Test auch mal eine Lupine Tesla zur Verfügung stellen.

Bzgl. DH vs. Tour: hier fährt eigentlich niemand mehr DH im "eigentlichen" Sinne, sprich hochschieben und runterfahren. Hab ich früher selbst, auch mit Bigbike gemacht, aber mittlerweile fahren eigentlich alle Endurotouren, wo man die DH-Strecken halt auf einer Tour mitnimmt.


----------



## Mzungu (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit gestern eine Fahrradhalterung für meine Fenix TA21. Getestet habe ich das noch nicht, aber ich hoffe dass es reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ach ist das herrlich euch Jungs hier alle fleißig Tippen zu sehen!  
Herzlich willkommen Loraine von einem der Mädels hier! 



othu schrieb:


> Ohne die jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen, ich bin mir relativ sicher, du meinst mit DH was anderes als die meisten hier... ich kenne zumindest kein Cube HArdtail, dass für DH gebaut ist
> 
> Ansonst kann dir sicherlich auch jemand mal ne Lampe leihen.
> Und noch ein Tipp: bevor du in ein Radgeschäft gehst und dir eine Lampe kaufst, lass dich hier im Thread oder Forum beraten. Habe es schon oft genug erlebt, dass Leute mit einer Radlampe (sprich mit Straßenzulassung) dann am Treffpunkt standen und gemerkt haben, dass mit "Lampe" ein bisschen was anderes gemeint war.
> ...



Also ich seh das ja alles eher locker:
Bin mit'm Hardtail, Felgenbremsen und doofen Reifen auch immer mitgekommen, ob GWood/Glüder/Altenberg oder Leogang/Filthies, halt mal mehr mal weniger souverän, egal, hauptsache probieren. 
Und heut besitze ich auch für's Fully immer noch nur ein paar Reifen.... mehr "Schuhe" brauch mein Rad nicht!  
Fazit:
Komm einfach mit, Loraine, wenn dir danach ist.


----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2012)

... da ist er ja wieder, unser Engel auf Erden ... 

MagicShine ist aktuell mit Sicherheit vom P/L-Verhältnis kaum zu schlagen ... aber für den Anfang bekommen wir hier sicherlich ne brauchbare Leihlösung zusammne ... 

Also, mal einfach mitkommen ... aber nicht erschrecken, 70% der Herren hier, könnten Dein Vater sein


----------



## Loraine (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße  

Sobald ich wieder gesund bin, wage ich es mal, mich euch anzuschließen. Eine Lampe leiht mir erstmal, netterweise, Othu  



Makke schrieb:


> ... aber nicht erschrecken, 70% der Herren hier, könnten Dein Vater sein



Na dann werde ich wohl von "alten Herren" abgehangen  Quatsch, das macht mir nichts aus


----------



## othu (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist echt ne nette Truppe hier, ich habe Ihnen auf dem letzten Stammtisch sogar meine Eltern vorgestellt


----------



## S.F. (17. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem "Antrag" wartest du aber noch Othu!!!


----------



## elmono (17. Oktober 2012)

A propos Lampen: Hier mal ein recht aktueller Vergleichstest: http://bike2do.blogspot.de/2012/09/led-beleuchtung-fur-den-trail-lupine.html

Die Ausleuchtungsbilder sind recht aufschlussreich, und das Fazit ist eigentlich wie immer das gleiche: Lupine ist nicht zu toppen, P/L ist bei Magicshine am Besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2012)

die MagicShine 880E hab ich ... und die ist echt genial ... allerdings hab ich, verglichen mit dem aktuellen Preis, 50â¬ weniger bezahlt ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen!
Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Freitag Nachmittag oder am Samstag aus? 
Die Wetterberichte hören sich ja sehr gut an, das muss genutzt werden. 

Vorschlag:
Freitag 16.00 Uhr hier in DUS
oder Samstag 11.00 Uhr Glüder

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2012)

mal sahen, was möglich ist ...


----------



## pauing (18. Oktober 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Freitag Nachmittag oder am Samstag aus?
> Die Wetterberichte hören sich ja sehr gut an, das muss genutzt werden.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich heute Abend die neuen Bremsleitungen ohne Totalausfall gekürzt bekomme, würde ich sagen, ab nach Glüder am Samstag!


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag in und um Glüder.


----------



## elmono (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag im Teutoburger Wald und somit leider raus für Glüder.

Samstag (hoffentlich) im Stadion.


----------



## _andi_ (18. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag in und um Glüder.



8 uhr am parkplatz hinter der brücke am minigolf? dabei!


----------



## c4sper (18. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Samstag (hoffentlich) im Stadion.


Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen!  
Samstag Sky und Sonntag Winterberg!


----------



## lhampe (18. Oktober 2012)

11:00 Glüder würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## kawa116 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wann trefft ihr euch denn Sonntag? Und wo? Hätte auch mal wieder Bock was neues zu sehn. 

LG Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2012)

Steht alles noch nicht fest: Uhrzeit, Ort, Wer, Ob...


----------



## kawa116 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Also, ich hätte Bock. Werd dann mal hier weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Oktober 2012)

Viele liebe grüße von der Finale Crew.wir sind jeden Tag auf den trails und haben beantragt einige ausgewählte trails nach dDorf zuimportieren.lg LuftHannes


----------



## lhampe (18. Oktober 2012)

bei mir geht nur Samstag weil ich Sonntag für meinen Arbeitgeber nach Shanghai fliegen darf, hurra


----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2012)

ih kann nur Sa oder So ab ca.15:00 Uhr ... davor muss/darf ich Arbeiten ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heute mal unterwegs gewesen. Die Tour habe ich entnervt abgebrochen. 
Letzte Woche war ich mit ein paar Wuppertalern in Winterberg. Bei der ersten Abfahrt um 10 Uhr direkt gestürzt und auf das Handgelenk gefallen. Wir sind bis 17.30 durchgefahren und es ging eigentlich. Ich hatte nur leichte Schmerzen - bis heute! Auf dem Carbonesel tat das Handgelenk auf einmal stärker weh. Dazu musste ich mit der starren Stütze auskommen. Die Reverb hatte ich vergessen wieder zu montieren. Irgendwie brauch ich dieses Teil unbedingt zum Fahren. So wurde die Tour sehr kurz.
Jetzt bleiben die Schmerzen sogar. Vielleicht kann ich am WE nicht fahren 

Gruß Stephan

:
Hab ich mich damit zum Versehrten-Stammtisch qualifiziert?


----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2012)

@klasse08-15 ... jepp, hast Du!

.... hab jetzt Samstag frei ....


----------



## Johni (18. Oktober 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Viele liebe grüße von der Finale Crew.wir sind jeden Tag auf den trails und haben beantragt einige ausgewählte trails nach dDorf zuimportieren.lg LuftHannes








Die Zimmer an der Natobase sind zugig, Trails, Wetter + Stimmung geil! 
Verweigerer von haltbarem Material wurden anonymisiert


----------



## pauing (18. Oktober 2012)

Johni schrieb:


> Die Zimmer an der Natobase sind zugig, Trails, Wetter + Stimmung geil!
> Verweigerer von haltbarem Material wurden anonymisiert



Ohh, macht Rigo wieder Materialtests Ich hoffe, ihr habt genug Erstatzmaterial für den Zerstörer dabei!

Wir haben jetzt auch nochmal Finale-Wetter zum WE Könnt ihr mal nen Trail schicken??? Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (19. Oktober 2012)

Von der Natobase gibts einige sehr geile Trails. 
 @Airhaenz, John: Fahrt ihr mit Finalefreeride? Ich war im September dort und fands sehr geil zum Biken.


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich sitze gerade beim Arzt. Wenn keine Wunderheilung passiert, bin ich dieses WE raus! 

LG Stephan


----------



## Makke (19. Oktober 2012)

je nach Diagnose, konntest Du Stefan als Vorsitzenden ablösen 
Drück mal die Daumen!


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2012)

Johni schrieb:


> Verweigerer von haltbarem Material wurden anonymisiert



Mensch, mensch, mensch, wofür hab ich denn extra Reverb-Ersatzteile 100km durch die Republik transportiert wenn er jetzt was doch alles kaputt macht


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Rigo der Zerstörer! Otto, da solltet ihr euch mal zusammentun und du machst mal eine Schulung zum Thema "haltbare Biketeile und deren korrekte Handhabung"... 

Stephan: ich gebe den Vorsitz gerne ab!!!  
Drücke aber die Daumen, dass sich das als unnötig erweist!


----------



## Makke (19. Oktober 2012)

@othu ... wann biste heute Zu Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ihr euch in der Strümper Ecke trefft, könnten wir noch gemeinsam ein Bier trinken!


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2012)

@S.F.: ich bin da glaub ich nicht der Richtige, was ich nicht beim Biken kaputt bekomme, stirbt spätestens in der Garage beim Basteln den Dremeltod  
Gestern erst wieder einen Umwerfer behandelt, wiegt jetzt locker 20% weniger!

 @Makke: ab 17Uhr denke ich, wollte später noch laufen gehen, aber erst so ab 21Uhr. Wenn du mir nochmal kurz deine Handynummer schickst, kann ich auch anrufen wenn ich zu Hause bin.

 @S.F.: wo willst du in Strümp den ein Bier bekommen?


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

Na beim Baumeister!
Oder ich bring welches mit!

Laufen gehen??? Jetzt greifst du aber an!!!

Deine Teile sterben doch neuerdings den anodischen Tod....


----------



## Makke (19. Oktober 2012)

ich werd gegen 3 heute etwas Bouldern/Klettern gehen ... würde im Anschluß mal rum kommen ... (PN mit Nummer ist auf dem Weg)

... ich glaub Stefan braucht Tapetenwechsel ...


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Na beim Baumeister!
> Oder ich bring welches mit!
> 
> Laufen gehen??? Jetzt greifst du aber an!!!




Garagenparty bei mir, hab aber nur alkfree Bier da 
Laufen gehe ich schon seit Jahren 2x die Woche!

Ich ruf an wenn ich daheim bin, viel Spaß! Klettermasiv?


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2012)

"senza piombo" ist OK!


----------



## Makke (19. Oktober 2012)

ne .... Halle Move antesten ...


----------



## pauing (19. Oktober 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade beim Arzt. Wenn keine Wunderheilung passiert, bin ich dieses WE raus!
> 
> LG Stephan



Und was hat der Doc gesagt...Flosse ab, oder gibt es noch Hoffnung?


----------



## klasse08-15 (19. Oktober 2012)

Alles noch dran 
Nix gebrochen, lediglich gezerrt. Also Salbe drauf und Verband zum Ruhigstellen.

Für das bisschen tuts ganz schön weh. Biken geht erstmal nicht. Die Minitour hat mir die Grenzen ganz klar gezeigt. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (19. Oktober 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Alles noch dran
> Nix gebrochen, lediglich gezerrt. Also Salbe drauf und Verband zum Ruhigstellen.
> 
> Für das bisschen tuts ganz schön weh. Biken geht erstmal nicht. Die Minitour hat mir die Grenzen ganz klar gezeigt.
> ...



Ja, das hatte ich auch schon öfter. Das letzte mal, als ich einen schnellen Fußball mit der rechten Flosse abwehren wollte. Pferdesalbe druff und dann sollte das in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder gehen. Jute Besserung!


----------



## lhampe (19. Oktober 2012)

was ist denn nun mit Glüdern morgen?


----------



## Makke (19. Oktober 2012)

... wir starten morgen, wenn auch etwas spontan, 10:00Uhr an der Haasmühle ...


----------



## _andi_ (20. Oktober 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## lhampe (20. Oktober 2012)

hab noch nicht gefrühstückt, wird knapp


----------



## lhampe (20. Oktober 2012)

nee, schaffe ich nicht mehr. Viel Spaß


----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2012)

32 km und etwas über 1000hm ... waren es am Ende ... lecker alkfreies Weizen und Sonne ... 
Ich würd sagen, ein perfekter Tag ...


----------



## othu (20. Oktober 2012)

*neid*
Hoffe bei uns wird es morgen ähnlich erträglich


----------



## lhampe (20. Oktober 2012)

Hatte auch nen schönen Tag gehabt. Erst ne nette Tour mit dem Jokoman gemacht.       30 km und knapp 600 hm und habe mir danach noch ne Stunde ins Bremsenfeld den Rest gegeben.
Jetzt gibt's Vino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2012)

bei mir auch *gluckgluck*


----------



## elmono (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nur Fußball geguckt und Bier getrunken, ihr Sportskanonen. 
Dafür morgen dann im Teuto...


----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Ergebnis im Fußball war echt bitter ...  ... gut das ich Biken war.


----------



## S.F. (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade mein Frustbier geöffnet...


----------



## Makke (21. Oktober 2012)

hier noch ein Bild, gestern in Glüder gesichtet:


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wow, Makke!
Durch das neue Bike und den neuen Helm, hätte ich dich fast nicht wieder erkannt. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (21. Oktober 2012)

so, zurück aus dem schönen Ligurien.
Wie ich sehe, war die Datenautobahn wieder schneller...

Fazit: keine geschenkten Downhillreifen beuntzen, keine Schaltaugen vom Guide kaufen, besser zwei Räder dabei haben

 @Johni :Gibbet auch Bilder von unseren Heldentaten?


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2012)

Makke, verwirrst Du wieder deine Mitfahrer??? 


John, Rigo, Jochen: Heldenbilder? Zeigen!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Oktober 2012)

@foto strapse wären mir noch lieber...

heute war ja mal original indian summer...


----------



## Makke (21. Oktober 2012)

so Kinners .... ich hab ein paar Reifen abzugeben ... 
2x Schwalbe Table Top 2,25 falt (30km Laufleistung auf dem rad meiner Frau)
2x Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 falt (front Trailstar, rear Paststar, deutliche Gebrauchsspuren)
2x Nobby Nic 2,25 falt Performance (Testrunde durch den Stadtpark)
2x Specialized Purgatory 2,2 S-Work/Control (ca.100km Laufleistung)


----------



## Prolux (22. Oktober 2012)

Willingen war super! Alle heile geblieben. Viele Bekannte getroffen, und das Wetter war bombig, alles in allem ein super Sonntag.


----------



## Prolux (22. Oktober 2012)

@ Ingo

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1241571]
	
[/URL]

Honda 2007


----------



## pauing (22. Oktober 2012)

Cool, das Honda-bike sieht scharf aus 

Gestern hat sich der weite Weg nach Willingen wirklich gelohnt. Viele bekannte Gesichter sind einen über den Weg gelaufen!


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

montag mittag allein im wald bei indian summer...was besseres gibts nicht.


----------



## Asha'man (22. Oktober 2012)

@pauing: Du warst auch da? Haben wir uns gesehen, geredet? Bist du Ingo?


----------



## pauing (22. Oktober 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @pauing: Du warst auch da? Haben wir uns gesehen, geredet? Bist du Ingo?



Jepp, klein, blond, Ingo ich bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (22. Oktober 2012)

Aha, ich bin Thomas. Dann haben wir uns gestern kennengelernt. Du hast die lilane MZ55 und ich hab ne lilane DJ1 am Hardtail. War aber gestern mit dem Froggy in Willingen.


----------



## c4sper (22. Oktober 2012)

In Winterberg war gestern, aber niemand, oder?Extremst voll war es...


----------



## Asha'man (22. Oktober 2012)

@c4sper: Deswegen gehen wir da am Wochenende ja auch nicht hin.  Willingen war verhältnismässig voll, aber es ging trotzdem immer recht fix hoch.


----------



## c4sper (22. Oktober 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @_c4sper_: Deswegen gehen wir da am Wochenende ja auch nicht hin.  Willingen war verhältnismässig voll, aber es ging trotzdem immer recht fix hoch.


Macht Sinn 
Mit einer großen Gruppe aller "Fähigkeitsstufen" macht Winterberg allerdings dann doch noch am meisten Sinn. Muss man die Warterei halt ertragen. Schön war's trotzdem.


----------



## pauing (22. Oktober 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Aha, ich bin Thomas. Dann haben wir uns gestern kennengelernt. Du hast die lilane MZ55 und ich hab ne lilane DJ1 am Hardtail. War aber gestern mit dem Froggy in Willingen.



Hallo Thomas,

jo das war ich. Vielleicht trifft man sich demnächst mal öfters in Bikeparks. Hat am Sonntag irgendwie Spaß gemacht 

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Eisbäcker (22. Oktober 2012)

ja ja, und beim nächsten mal sollte man mir auch bescheid sagen...


----------



## Makke (22. Oktober 2012)

... und ich hätte gerne die Zeit dafür ...


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Oktober 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ja ja, und beim nächsten mal sollte man mir auch bescheid sagen...



hups sorry, nachdem du mich auf der AB verbraten hast, bin ich auch noch spontan in Stromberg geblieben um am Sonntag mal den No Joke zu klären und nen paar leckere Steinpilze einzusammeln


----------



## pauing (22. Oktober 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ja ja, und beim nächsten mal sollte man mir auch bescheid sagen...



Wir dachten, du düst noch in Italien rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (22. Oktober 2012)

Morgen lockere Dienstagsrunde? Danny und Ich starten um 18:00Uhr am Apollo...


----------



## Asha'man (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich es schaffe, dann bin ich dabei. Sag dann aber noch bescheid. Komme dann mit dem AllMountain zum Apollo.


----------



## Eisbäcker (22. Oktober 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> hups sorry, nachdem du mich auf der AB verbraten hast, bin ich auch noch spontan in Stromberg geblieben um am Sonntag mal den No Joke zu klären und nen paar leckere Steinpilze einzusammeln



ach wie witzig, da hatte ich auch dran gedacht. Allerdings hatten wir in Freiburg schon nen Stop eingelegt. Und dann waren wir schneller als gedacht zu hause...


----------



## Asha'man (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte höchstens 18:30 Uhr Apollo schaffen.  Tut mir leid.


----------



## pauing (23. Oktober 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Ich könnte höchstens 18:30 Uhr Apollo schaffen.  Tut mir leid.



Jo schade, vielleicht beim nächsten mal...Es ist geplant, den Winter durch zu fahren 

Wenn du um 18:30Uhr am Grafenberger Wald sein kannst, dann könnten wir dich noch einsammeln: Ecke Grafe-Recke-Str/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee steigen wir jetzt immer ein...


----------



## Asha'man (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja, nächste Woche dann vielleicht. Ich dreh lokal ne Runde mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, Onkel Mirsch und TiMax haben mal wieder brauchbare Fotos geschossen. Schaut doch mal in die Fotos der Woche!!!


----------



## Prolux (23. Oktober 2012)

hab ich doch schooon lääängst gesehen!


----------



## KultFAN (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## S.F. (23. Oktober 2012)

Mädels, Jungs! Wie siehts denn aus? Treffen wir uns am Freitag wieder zu Bier und leckerem Essen?????


----------



## KultFAN (23. Oktober 2012)

Wäre gern mal dabei ... aber weißt ja "Job" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





euch viel Spaß !!


----------



## S.F. (23. Oktober 2012)

Uff, geht das bei Dir immer so lang????


----------



## elmono (23. Oktober 2012)

Linksrheinisch ist mir, wie immer, zu weit ab vom Schuss.


----------



## pauing (23. Oktober 2012)

Freitag geht leider nicht, da hab ich Kegeln...aber Samstag würde gehen...

Boah, heute hat eine leicht verwirrte Frau ihren Seitenspiegel an meinem Lenker abgefahren. Danny und ich standen im "Hellen" an der Ampel und wollten gerade losfahren, da fährt die mich fast mit Karacho über den Haufen und der Spiegel geht flöten...das war ganz schön knapp...da hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt. Ich hol mir erstmal ein paar Warnlampen für den Winter...zum Glück habe ich einen breiten Lenker, sonst wär der Arm ab gewesen


----------



## othu (24. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mädels, Jungs! Wie siehts denn aus? Treffen wir uns am Freitag wieder zu Bier und leckerem Essen?????



Ich wäre wohl dabei, aber wieder erst gegen 20.30-21Uhr.


----------



## Makke (24. Oktober 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Freitag geht leider nicht, da hab ich Kegeln...aber Samstag würde gehen...
> 
> Boah, heute hat eine leicht verwirrte Frau ihren Seitenspiegel an meinem Lenker abgefahren. Danny und ich standen im "Hellen" an der Ampel und wollten gerade losfahren, da fährt die mich fast mit Karacho über den Haufen und der Spiegel geht flöten...das war ganz schön knapp...da hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt. Ich hol mir erstmal ein paar Warnlampen für den Winter...zum Glück habe ich einen breiten Lenker, sonst wär der Arm ab gewesen



sowas hatte ich schon mal mit einem Taxifahrer, obwohl ich ihm vorher ins Gesicht geleuchtet habe ... Neuen Lenker/Griffe/Vorbau bezahlen lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (24. Oktober 2012)

@pauing
Sei froh, dass nichts passiert ist. Sowas kann ganz böse enden.
Glück gehabt!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## H-P (24. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich schon mal mit einem Taxifahrer, *obwohl ich ihm vorher ins Gesicht geleuchtet habe* ... Neuen Lenker/Griffe/Vorbau bezahlen lassen ...


 

Na super, erst mit 2000 Lumen blenden und dann noch das halbe Bike bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Makke (24. Oktober 2012)

von nix kommt nix ... und natürlich alles lecker von Syntace 
Mal im ernst ... wenn mich ein Auto anfährt, lass ich mir den Schaden zahlen, auch wenn nichts direkt sichtbar ist, Sicherheit geht vor ... umgekehrt lassen sich die Autofahrer auch alles in Ordnung bringen.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mädels, Jungs! Wie siehts denn aus? Treffen wir uns am Freitag wieder zu Bier und leckerem Essen?????



Wir sind, wie immer, am Start


----------



## Frog (24. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mädels, Jungs! Wie siehts denn aus? Treffen wir uns am Freitag wieder zu Bier und leckerem Essen?????




Dann bin ich auch dabei......wieder an der selben stelle?


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja, dann machen wir das so!!! 
19:30 selbe Stelle, gleiche Welle!

Komm Jan, raff dich auf und komm auch mal!!!!


----------



## Makke (25. Oktober 2012)

mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin ...

hier mal ein schöner Vergleich von Neu und ... sagen wir mal kaum gebraucht


----------



## elmono (25. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, dann machen wir das so!!!
> 19:30 selbe Stelle, gleiche Welle!
> 
> Komm Jan, raff dich auf und komm auch mal!!!!



Mal sehen. Hab für morgen Abend eigentlich Sport im Kalender stehen. 





Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin ...
> 
> hier mal ein schöner Vergleich von Neu und ... sagen wir mal kaum gebraucht



Das ist ja tatsächlich kaum gebraucht. Kannste im Bikemarkt als neuwertig anbieten. 

Und: Du musst deine Signatur anpassen.


----------



## Makke (25. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Und: Du musst deine Signatur anpassen.



hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (25. Oktober 2012)

haha


----------



## -Wally- (25. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin ...
> 
> hier mal ein schöner Vergleich von Neu und ... sagen wir mal kaum gebraucht



Moin!

ersetze mal "kaum gebraucht" durch optimierten Leichtbau und preise das im Leichtbauforum an...die reissen Dir die Teile aus den Fingern!

coole Signatur! So passt das doch wieder.


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Ups... hab die gleichen!  Muss ich mal gucken gehen, wenn ich wieder mal dran vorbei komme!

Jan: einarmiges Reissen in der 1/2l-Klasse ist auch Sport!!! 

Makke: Kette früher tauschen!!!


----------



## Makke (25. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Makke: Kette früher tauschen!!!



wie früher? .... ich dachte alle 120.000km wie beim Auto der Zahnriemen ... 
Ich tausche Ketter/Ritzel/Kettenblatt einamal im Jahr komplett ... wenn ich es nicht vergesse ... 
Kaufdatum der Röllchen war 08.05.2008 ... gerade zufällig die Rechnung gefunden ...


----------



## elmono (25. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jan: einarmiges Reissen in der 1/2l-Klasse ist auch Sport!!!



Ich denk drüber nach. Aber An- und Abreise mit dem ÖPNV ist halt etwas suboptimal. Und Auto geht nicht, beim 0,5l Reissen.


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Anreise ab Kö optimal!!! U74/U76 

Abreise gleiche Linie! Du musst dann "nur" die S6 kriegen!!!
Bislang ging´s nie länger als bis 23:00!
Oder du nimmsst Weizen "senza piombo"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (25. Oktober 2012)

Ihr habts so gut Männer!! In Gedanken bei euch...


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Ihr habts so gut Männer!! In Gedanken bei euch...



du auch?

  @Makke du sollst deinem hamster doch keine biketools zum nagen geben.

viel spass morgen euch beim bikephilosophischen Quartett!(Bankett)


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Henrik... falsche Arbeitszeiten gewählt? 
Wird Zeit dass wir das doch mal schaffen!!!! 

bikehamster...


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2012)

... ich werd heute nicht dabei sein ... Euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mal dazu kommen. Leider muss ich morgen früh raus und arbeiten. Deswegen verzichte ich lieber.
Aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Trinkt nicht zu wenig äähh zu viel 

Biken geht leider auch nicht 
Meine Hand schmerzt immer noch sehr. Gerade habe ich kurz auf dem Bike gesessen und bin ein paar Meter gefahren. Die paar hochgezogenen Bordsteinkanten taten echt weh.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. Oktober 2012)

Damit wärst du doch genau richtig beim Invalidenstammtisch... 

Ich kann leider auch nicht kommen.

Wünschen guten Durst


----------



## KultFAN (26. Oktober 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Henrik... falsche Arbeitszeiten gewählt?
> 
> 
> ja vermutlich, ich schraube an den Zeiten und strebe nach Verbesserung!!
> ...


----------



## Prolux (27. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9SWIsY8rzQ&feature=plcp"]ERW - Airless Bicycle Tires - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Makke (27. Oktober 2012)

der Reifen ist so fest/steif/hart, das ers ich nicht mal bei einem spitzerem Stein verformt ... das Teil fährt sich also wie ein Vollplastikrad ...


----------



## Johni (27. Oktober 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> @Johni :Gibbet auch Bilder von unseren Heldentaten?


Es gibt sogar bewegte Bilder! Frau Jugadora hat ihr Erstlingswerk geschaffen. 
Laiendarsteller:
 @Fussy
 @Berri
 @jugadora
 @KingGuido
 @Airhaenz
 @Eisbäcker
 @Johni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (27. Oktober 2012)

Johni schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar bewegte Bilder! Frau Jugadora hat ihr Erstlingswerk geschaffen.
> Laiendarsteller:
> @Fussy
> @Berri
> ...



+ Giacomo ;-)


----------



## KultFAN (27. Oktober 2012)




----------



## S.F. (27. Oktober 2012)

Fein-fein!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Video! Mal was anderes.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (28. Oktober 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Figurehead (28. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Video, macht direkt Lust wieder aufs Bike zu steigen!


----------



## HildenFlames (28. Oktober 2012)

Hey leute ein freund und ich fangen jetzt langsam an mit dem Biken...kommen aus Hilden und wollte mal fragen ob Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für uns habt zum tehma <Bike Kaufen und vielleicht ein paar gute strecken in bzw um Düsseldorf.. Danke


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Ihr könnt in der näheren Umgebung alles fahren. Von Cross über XC, AM und Enduro. Letzteres nicht unbedingt direkt hier. DH und Freeride kann man an einigen lokalen Spots fahren. Hier in DUS, aber auch z.B. In Wuppertal.

Ihr müsst entscheiden, was ihr fahren wollt. Gruppen gibt es für alles. Mit einem AM zwischen 120 und 150 mm könnt ihr recht universell alles mitfahren. 

Zum Bikekauf würde ich alle Händler in der Umgebung abklappern. Nicht aus Fleiß oder Arbeitseifer, sondern zum besten Überblick des Marktes. DUS gibt viel Marken her.

Strecken raus geben ist eher nicht der richtige Weg. Schließt euch einfach einer Gruppe an. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Asha'man (29. Oktober 2012)

@Airhaenz, Johni, Finale-Truppe: Sehr schönes Video! Da können aber einige fahren!  Ich will da auch wieder hin. Vielleicht im späten Frühjahr. Finale ist echt super, wenn man sich mit Shuttlen anfreunden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
hat jemand vielleicht Freitag Brückentag und Lust auf ne Tour?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## Frog (29. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand vielleicht Freitag Brückentag und Lust auf ne Tour?
> Grüße
> Otto



je nach Wetterlage !!


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

ich werd den Feiertag zum Wochenende mit Arbeit überbrücken .... zu viel Freizeit sorgt für dumme Ideen


----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Gerade auf dich hatte ich gesetzt, das mit den dummen Ideen stimmt aber absolut!


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

eventuell Vormittags ... muss ab 14:30 Uhr im Büro sein.
Hängt abe noch davon ab, wie sich mein Doc am Mittwoch äußert ... von dem hab ich aktuell noch ne Sportsperre ...


----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du gemacht? Zu langsam unterwegs und darum umgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

Nein *lach* ... meine Ohren laufen im Moment Amok ...


----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung!


Was anderes, ich brauche mal einen Tipp bezüglich eines neuen Hinterrades, für vorne habe ich mittlerweile ein paar sehr schöne Alternativen in der Garage hängen:

- Conti Baron 2.5 BCC (leider nur als Draht und mit 1200gr verfügbar) 
- Maxxis Minion 2.5 Exo 42a 
- Maxxis Highroller2 2.4 Exo 3C

für Hinten habe ich aber noch nicht das Optimum gefunden, da wechsel ich im Moment immer zwischen:

- Conti Mountain King2
- Maxxis Crossmark 
- Maxxis Highroller2

und suche hier etwas das relativ leicht läuft (das wäre der Crossmark), aber noch ordentlich Grip hat (Highroller). Der MountainKing2 macht das ganz gut, ich hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Volumen.
Gerne von Maxxis, Conti oder was ganz anderes, zur Not würde ich auch mal wieder einen Schwalbe probieren...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Prolux (29. Oktober 2012)

Maxxis Advantage 2.4


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

für welchen Einsatzbereich soll er denn sein ... erst dann machen Tips auch Sinn.
Ich denke mal, das Canyon soll neu besohlt werden ... hätte da nen Ardent 2,6 

Hinterrad sit gerade so ein Thema ... fast alle die "leicht" rollen funktionieren in Sachen Grip nicht wirklich gut. Fahre aktuell den Onza Ibex 2,4 auf dem SX und 2,25 auf dem Stumpi .... Grip hat er, aber leicht Rollen tut er nicht wirklich (zumindest auf festem Grund, wie Asphalt, merkt man es deutlich)
Ein Hans Dampf oder Muddy Marry ist sicherlich die bessere Wahl aus der Schwalbe Familie ... Conti fahre ich seit meinem Sturz mit dem Vertical nicht mehr ... und mit Maxxis habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung, Wobei der Crossmark in Glüder und Co sehr schnell am Ende sein wird ...

Bontrager XR4 wäre noch ne Alternative (der 2011er ist der optimale HR-Reifen) der 2012er ist am VR besser (kann ich Dir zum Testen geben). Die stabileren Spezi-Modelle haben alle ordentlich Gewicht und gewaltige Rollwiderstände ...

@HildenFlames ... wie schon erwähnt, es kommt darauf an, was ihr Fahren wollt. Davon ist die Art des Bikes abhängig und die Gegend/Truppe mit der man startet ... Eine Defaultaussage würde sicherlich daneben gehen ... Tips und (un)sinnige Anmerkungen bekommt man hier auf alle Fälle ... Wenn Fragen sind, also her damit.


----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, dachte das wäre klar:

Rad: 180mm Freerider
Einsatzgebiet: Glüder und Altenberg
Jahrezeit: jetzt bis Frühjahr

Der Ardent war nicht so ganz meiner, weiß auch nicht warum, aber irgendwie sind wir nicht warm geworden. Zumal der 2.6 im Torque FRX Hinterbau auch ziemlich knapp Platz finden dürfte...

Den Crossmark bin ich in Glüder schon gefahren, fand den gar nicht übel, der kann auf jeden Fall weit mehr als man ihm auf den ersten Blick zutraut!! Ist aber jetzt zu nass für den Guten.

Fürchte ich muss wirklich Hans Dampf oder Muddy Marry probieren, Hersteller-Schriftzug klebe ich dann einfach mit Panzertape ab 
Welcher ist zuerst zu testen?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

der Muddy Mary ist sicherlich eher was für Dich ...


----------



## elmono (29. Oktober 2012)

Rad: 180mm Freerider -> Maxxis mit DH Karkasse 
Einsatzgebiet: Glüder und Altenberg -> reicht ein Fat Albert oder Minion mit Faltkarkasse aus
Jahrezeit: jetzt bis Frühjahr -> Muddy Mary 2.35" Faltversion

Mir selbst hat immer ein Fat Albert gereicht, Mary rollt schlechter hat aber spürbar mehr Grip.

Letztendlich Geschmacksache, und ich bin sicher auch kein Maßstab. Was das HR angeht bin ich recht stumpf - und aktuell auch mit meinem Purgatory zufrieden. Rollt wie Hölle, rutscht halt etwas.


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

Otto ist noch etwas größer und kräftiger als wir zwei, der Purgatory würde für ihn nur in der aktuellen 2,3 Grid-Version Sinn machen ... und der fällt seeeehr schmal aus


----------



## elmono (29. Oktober 2012)

Endlich sagt mir mal jemand ich sei ein Leichtgewicht. 

Aber hast schon Recht. Alles zusammen würde ich definitiv die Schmuddelmary empfehlen.


----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Das hast du aber schön gesagt 
Ich glaube der Jan ist größer als ich, "kräfter" (aka dicker) bin ich auf jeden Fall...

Ich werde mal über meinen Schatten springen und einen Muddy Mary bestellen und vorne dann den Baron in 2.5.

2.35 oder 2.5? Trailstar Mischung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

Pacestar ist nicht wirklich gripoptimiert, Trailstar ist für hinten hier ganz gut ... 2,35 sollte reichen ... der 2,5er ist auch wieder viel gewichtiger ....


----------



## pauing (29. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Das hast du aber schön gesagt
> Ich glaube der Jan ist größer als ich, "kräfter" (aka dicker) bin ich auf jeden Fall...
> 
> Ich werde mal über meinen Schatten springen und einen Muddy Mary bestellen und vorne dann den Baron in 2.5.
> ...



Ich habe mir den neuen Muddy Marry Trailstar in 2.35 für vorner geholt. Ich finde den in 2.35 schon recht breit...also breiter als ein 2.35er Minion ist der auf jeden Fall und für Enduroeinsatz sollte das reichen. Von der Härte her kann man den auch gut am Hinterrad fahren ohne stark gebremst zu werden. Für das Hinterrad würde ich dann aber eher zum Pacestar greifen. Aber auch der Trailstar macht einen recht soliden Eindruck und hat nach ein paar Ausflügen in Glüder und Willingen keine Abnutzungsspuren.

Vorher hatte ich von Makke einen Muddy Marry GooeyGluey am Vorderrad...der war um einiges weicher, aber man konnte dem auch beim Verschleiß zuschauen Der hat vorne ein halbes Jahr gehalten. Zum Vergleich ist der Pacestar Fat Albert am Hinterrad, der zeitgleich draufgezogen wurde, noch fast jungfräulich.

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Muddy Marry ans Hinterrad machen würde, dann würde ich den Pacestar nehmen. Ich denke am Hinterrad kann der ruhig ein wenig härter sein. Das schont den Geldbeutel, spart Kraft und der sollte mit dem Profil genügend Grip haben.


----------



## A7XFreak (29. Oktober 2012)

Die MM ist ein top Reifen aber mir fehlen jetzt nach zwei monaten schon einige Stollen (2.35 Trailstar) dieses triple compound ist irgendwie nicht die beste Lösung


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2012)

Otto: vielleicht liegts ja nicht am mangelnden Grip sondern am nervösen Zeigefinger an der HR Bremse...  Kann mich da an ähnliche Probleme bei Makke erinnern....


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2012)

Waaaas? ... ich glaub ich hab mich verhört/-lesen 









na gut ... hast ja recht ...


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich hab ich das ....


----------



## _Hagen_ (29. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Waaaas? ... ich glaub ich hab mich verhört/-lesen



MAKKE !!!

Hast du wieder vergessen, das sich die Brems-Energie auch auf die Schaltröllchen überträgt


----------



## S.F. (29. Oktober 2012)

Joooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## -Wally- (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja ja...der nervöse Zeigefinger an der Hinterradbremse...das war bei mir auch so ein Fall für sich in Latsch, in Verbindung mit einem runter gefahrenen Hinterreifen, eine sehr nervöse Geschichte...

@ Otto:
Gerade bei feuchten Verhältnissen bin ich in Glüder und Altenberg mit den Muddy Marys immer ganz gut gefahren am Enduro. Vorne hab ich die alte Standardmischung in 2,5" drauf, hinten den 2,35er Pacestar und damit bin ich total zufrieden.
Testweise war ich auch öfter mit vorne mit dem 2,5er Goey Gluey unterwegs und der hatte bei Nässe noch mehr Biss...problematisch nur, dass im Winter bei Kälte solche weichen Mischungen verhärten und dann der Grip rapide abnimmt, daher würde Dir davon abraten wollen, wenns um fahren im Winter geht.
Mit dem Fat Albert übrigens kam ich wurzeligem Geläuf garnicht klar und hab mich in Altenberg aufgrund dessen auch mal um 'nen Baum gewickelt.
Am AM Bike fahre ich vorne übrigens eine Conti Rubber Queen Black Chilli, weil dieser Gummi wohl der einzige am Markt sein soll, der auch bei Kälte nicht spröde wird.
Bis jetzt hat mich die RQ auch noch nie im Stich gelassen, zusammen mit einem Bontrager XR-4 Team am Hinterrad rollt es sich recht gut und solange es nur feucht und nicht zu schlammig wird, funktioniert diese Kombi verdammt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. Oktober 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> MAKKE !!!
> 
> Hast du wieder vergessen, das sich die Brems-Energie auch auf die Schaltröllchen überträgt



.... überleg Dir gut was Du sagst, sonst bekommst Du den nächsten Kaffee mit Rizinusöl ... das wird dann ein beschissener Heimweg!!!


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2012)

Muddy Mary rollt nicht wirklich gut. Zumindest der 2,5 GG rollt kein Stück besser, als der 2,5er Baron und der rollt schon schlecht. Dazu kommt, dass ich den Grenzbereich der Marys verdammt schmal fand. Grip ist zwar sehr gut, aber wenn es mal nicht reicht, dann liegt man gleich auf der Nase. Mit anderen Reifen kündigt sich der Grenzbereich an und man kann noch reagieren. Zumindest mein Eindruck.

Für hinten, wenn es um Touren geht ist mein Tip die Rubber Queen. Fat Albert und Co rollen vllt. einen Tick besser, aber die Queen hat für das kleine Profil erstaunlich viel Grip. Vor allem auch, wenn es Nass wird. Nur bei tiefem Schlamm setzen sie sich schnell zu. 

Glüder fahre ich Baron/Baron oder RQ/Baron. Je nachdem, wieviel Wasser zu erwarten ist. 

Am AM fahre ich hinten den Maxxis Advantage Exception. Könnte auf den Flachlandtouren noch besser rollen, aber hat erstaunlich viel Grip. Allerdings fahre ich da auch die Rennradbreite (2,1") und Tubeless.


----------



## othu (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den vielen Input!


Die MM wurde kürzlich in der Freeride mit knapp 25Watt Rollwiderstand gemessen und war damit deutlich besser als Conti RubberQueen und Maxxis Ardent/Highroller2. 
Darum hatte ich überlegt, meine jahrelange und engstirnige )) Schwalbe-Abneigung mal kurz zu vergessen.


Die RubberQueen 2.4 BCC habe ich sogar zu Hause, hatte die bisher aber eher als VR im Kopf.


Maxxis Advantage werde ich mir mal anschauen.


 @Asha'man: Baron 2.3 oder 2.5?
Der 2.3 ist ja schon arg schmal, ich mag es schon eher so Richtung 60mm breite, der 2.5 ist halt sackschwer.


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Erfahrung mit den MMs ist mit den Modellen von vor etwa 2 Jahren. Mein GG rollte damals definitiv gar nicht. Ich glaube ich habe die 2,5er sogar noch. Kannst du gerne geschenkt haben, aber das Profil ist schon gut abgefahren. Noch ein Problem der MM übrigens. Die waren ziemlich schnell hinüber. Ich war nicht so glücklich mit denen, wie du siehst.

Baron fahre ich die Sackschweren 2,5er. Das Gewicht ist der größte Nachteil. Dann kommt der Rollwiderstand. Davon ab sind sie genial. Können irgendwie fast alles, deshalb mein Lieblingsreifen im Moment und das Gewicht ist mir egal. Der 2,3" soll besser rollen und auch ganz gut sein. Mir ist er zu schmal für den Freerider.


----------



## S.F. (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich probier mal die Notubes Milch mit Rizinus. Verringert ja vielleicht auch nochmal den engstirnigen Rollwiederstand...


----------



## elmono (30. Oktober 2012)

Zur Muddy Mary:
Die 2.5" sind schon extrem breit und passen auch nicht in alle Hinterbauten, 2.35" reichen für alle Enduroveranstaltungen in unserem Flachland mehr als aus, und haben mich auch bei alpinen Touren gut begleitet.

Die aktuellen Compounds kann man ohnehin kaum mit den alten vergleichen.
Dass ein GG nicht rollt ist Quatsch. Er rollt zwar deutlich schwerer als ein Triple Compound (oder Pacestar), aber hat dafür auch wiederum deutlich mehr Grip. Am Hinterrad aber dennoch nicht notwendig, außer man möchte gerade ein DH-Rennen fahren.

Dafür ist die Abnutzung halt deutlich höher, und bei Minusgraden greift das von Wally angesprochene Verhärten.
Die Pacestar und TC Varianten halten aber auch nicht weniger oder länger als jeder andere normale Reifen auch.

Ansonsten seh ich das wie Stefan: Einfach mal Rizinus reinkippen und das mit dem Rollwiderstand hat sich erübrigt. 
Oder halt sich mal mit Kniebeugen und anderen lustigen Übungen vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (30. Oktober 2012)

Hab jetzt mal ein paar Reifen bestellt und werde mal ein bisschen rumprobieren. Melde mich wenn ich meinen Lieblings-Do-It-All-HR-Reifen gefunden habe!





S.F. schrieb:


> Ich probier mal die Notubes Milch mit Rizinus. Verringert ja vielleicht auch nochmal den engstirnigen Rollwiederstand...



Ich hab so das Gefühl die lange Zwangspause tut dir nicht gut mein Bester...



 @Jan: Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben mache ich 2x die Woche mit 120kg Hantel, das sollte reichen  Hilft aber auch nicht wenn man ein hohes Systemgewicht lange Zeit steil bergauf bewegen will.


----------



## Makke (30. Oktober 2012)

... ich denke auch, das Stefan aktuell etwas aus dem Trail ... ich mein der Spur läuft ...


----------



## S.F. (30. Oktober 2012)

Otto, Makke: ich fürchte ihr könntet Recht haben! 

Aber ist ja nicht mehr lang!!! *hoffentlich*


----------



## Asha'man (30. Oktober 2012)

@elmono: 2,5 MM ist wirklich sehr Voluminös und passt bei mir so gerade in den Hinterbau. Beim 2,5er GG kam es mir immer vor, als würde mich jemand am Sattel festhalten. Rollt deutlich schlechter, als ein 2,4er RQ z.B. und nochmal schlechter. Am Hinterrad definitiv nichts für Touren. Ansonsten sind wir uns einig. Der 2,5er Baron rollt nicht viel besser. Fahre ihn bei Touren aber ab und an auch am Hinterrad. Selbst in Glüder, wenn es mal sehr nass ist. Ansonsten auf Touren nur vorne.

Wie gesagt, mein MM ist 2 Jahre alt und wie die heutigen Mischungen so sind, keine Ahnung.


----------



## H-P (30. Oktober 2012)

Bei den aktuellen MM kann man die Vertrider Mischung wohl mit den GG vergleichen...ich bin nur die aktuelle Vertrider Mischung gefahren, nicht die GG.

Die MM Vertrider haben natürlich ordentlich Grip, ist aber nix für Touren, wenn man auch mal auf Asphalt fahren muß, kann man zuschauen wie der schmilzt. Den Trailstar finde ich einen sehr guten Kompromiss aus Grip und Haltbarkeit. 

Ich bin beide Varianten auf dem VR gefahren, am HR könnte ich mir aber auch eine MM in Pacestar, sicher auch in Trailstar Mischung vorstellen.

Bei den Breiten, bin ich die 2.35 und die 2.5 gefahren. Die 2.35 taugt eigentlich überall, die 2.5 fand ich in verblockten Gelände besser, dafür hat sie Nachteile wenn es nass ist...rutsch dann im steilen Gelände deutlich schneller.

Die RQ bin ich vor ca. 2 Jahren gefahren, müßte ich nochmal drauf machen...der Baron würde mich vorne interessieren, ist der 2.5er denn von der Breite her mit der MM 2.35 zu vergleichen?


----------



## tdn8 (30. Oktober 2012)

Jungs und ihre Reifen-Wissenschaften!


----------



## pauing (30. Oktober 2012)

Chuck Norris braucht keine neuen Reifen, der Trail wechselt für ihn den Belag!


----------



## S.F. (30. Oktober 2012)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Jungs und ihre Reifen-Wissenschaften!



Hat halt mit Kurven zu tun!!!!


----------



## Asha'man (31. Oktober 2012)

@tdn8: Dabei weiss ich eigentlich spätestens seit ich Markus in Bruck gesehen habe, dass es scheiss egal ist, was man für einen Reifen fährt. Man kann auch ohne Profil und mit offener Karkasse ohne vernünftig funktionierende V-Brakes am uralt Hardtail sehr geschmeidig überall runter fahren. Bei jedem Wetter versteht sich.

Ich brauch aber die Ausreden trotzdem. Ich fahr da nicht runter, aber nur weil ich gerad die falschen Reifen drauf hab, klar soweit?


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2012)

so Kinners ... Papa darf wieder Sport machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (31. Oktober 2012)

S.F.: Kurven.....  Wie ging der Spruch nochmal in etwa: "Nur der Hungrige spricht vom Brot." *duck* 

Asha: Das stimmt, das fahrerische Können vom Brucker Markus ist schon 'ne Ansage!  
Ausreden sind schon was Feines!

Makke: Juchu, dann kannst du ja endlich wieder Reifengrip-Testen! 
Ich darf noch nicht, dabei hätte ich nun einen Berg voller Ausreden bereit. Vermultich fang ich wieder bei Null an, zB.


----------



## Prolux (31. Oktober 2012)

Lustiges Vid   http://www.pinkbike.com/video/201403/


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2012)

Jaja Anke, da ich nicht fahren darf, muss ich halt von Kurven träumen... 
Bei Null fang ich auch wieder an! Ausreden... uuuhhh aaaaahhh äääääähhhh heut nicht, heut hab ich die falschen Reifen, einen zu schmalen Lenker, die falschen Schuhe und keine Protektoren... und überhaupt... Aber an mir liegts ja nicht!!!!  

Danny:


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2012)

@S.F. ... es liegt nur am Knieschoner ... alles andere sind wirklich Ausreden


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2012)

Absolut!!!!


----------



## pauing (31. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> so Kinners ... Papa darf wieder Sport machen ...


Halloween nightride heute?


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2012)

wäre ne Idee ... je nach dem, wann ich hier heute raus komme


----------



## pauing (31. Oktober 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wäre ne Idee ... je nach dem, wann ich hier heute raus komme



Ach da die Sonne gerade so brennt, schwinge ich mich jetzt lieber aufs Rennrad und mache eine kleine Brückenrunde...Nächste Woche flitzen wir wieder durch die Nacht


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2012)

super, hatte mich gerade beeilt ... was bei dem Chaos echt ne Herrausforderung war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin gerade von der Rheinrunde zurück...Ich habe nur ein kurzes Ründchen gemacht, weil das nach kaltem Gegenwind aussah und ich nicht dick genug eingepackt war. 
Von mir aus können wir noch ein Halloween-Ründchen drehen....Die Akkus sind voll


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2012)

bis gleich ... muss noch mein Halloweenbike startklar machen ... 
Akkus sollten passen ...


----------



## _Hagen_ (1. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> bis gleich ... muss noch mein Halloweenbike startklar machen ...
> Akkus sollten passen ...



 @Makke:

Auf die Gefahr hin: "sonst bekommst Du den nächsten Kaffee mit Rizinusöl ..."

...leicht bekleidet als "Werwolf" unterwegs gewesen ??


----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> ...leicht bekleidet als "Werwolf" unterwegs gewesen ??



... so in etwa


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Ich hab mich derweil anderweitig beschäftigt...


----------



## elmono (1. November 2012)

Sehr gut.

Und jetzt kommst du hier vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

@S.F. ... und jetzt noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite, wo Du den Haushalt gestapelt hast  ... sehr schön ... !!!


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Nix mehr gestapelt!!!! Jan, selber machen! Makke ist da eine gute Hilfe! 

Überlege nur, ob da noch Platz für eine Barplatte für´s Bier ist...


----------



## pauing (1. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich derweil anderweitig beschäftigt...



Sauber, schöne Bastelecke! Mit Kühlschrank...sauber  Wenn du nächste Woche was basteln willst...ich hätte noch ein Transition Covert zum Zusammenstöpseln


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Ach du kriegst die Tür nicht zu.... 

Nein ohne Kühlschrank! Das Bier steht aber gleich nebenan...


----------



## Prolux (1. November 2012)

@ Stefan,
hab mein Rucksack im Auto vergessen, nicht wegschmeissen!
Super Kellerwerkstatt.


----------



## _Hagen_ (1. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich derweil anderweitig beschäftigt...



Hat dich Buson der Wohnung verwiesen 

... und schwafelst daher über Rundungen...


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Hat dich Buson der Wohnung verwiesen


Nöööö, aber der kluge Mann  baut vor! 


_Hagen_ schrieb:


> ... und schwafelst daher über Rundungen...



Kurven Hagen! Kurven! Ist ein grosser Unterschied!!!!


----------



## _Hagen_ (1. November 2012)

s.f. schrieb:


> kurven hagen! Kurven! Ist ein grosser unterschied!!!! :d



...


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Alter Kurvenräuber, was ist mit deiner neuen Kettenführung ?

Danny: der Rucksack ist noch im Auto.


----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Sauber, schöne Bastelecke! Mit Kühlschrank...sauber  Wenn du nächste Woche was basteln willst...ich hätte noch ein Transition Covert zum Zusammenstöpseln



Einpacken und rumkommen ... noch zwei Flaschen Bier dazu und die Schrauberparty kann steigen .... 
 @S.F. Kühlschrank und Barplatte ist Pflicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Ja Jungs, dann kommt mal rum... Montag bis Mittwoch hab ich noch Zeit!
Dann hab ich gleich auch noch Hilfe bei der Barplatte!
Ich muss auch noch die neue Kurbel ins Enduro bauen...


----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

... aber nur wenn der  Tresen steht


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Als Tresen muss die Arbeitsplatte herhalten....   Die Barplatte bekomme ich nicht alleine montiert!

Übrigens passend zum Thema "bauen".... http://www.pinkbike.com/video/282455/


----------



## pauing (1. November 2012)

Ok, der Rahmen, Steuersatz, Umwerfer und Sattelstütze sollen am Freitag in den Versand gehen...der Rest fürs Bastelfest ist zum größten Teil am Enduro dran oder schon eingetroffen Bier ist schon vorgekühlt ... Ich melde mich wenn es los gehen kann Bei der Barplatte kann ich natürlich mit anpacken


----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

Du willst also das Enduro gegen das Covert tauschen? ... ncihts gegen *das *Transition, aber einen 4- gegen einen 1-Gelenker zu tausche, finde ich persönlich nicht so optimal ....


----------



## Airhaenz (1. November 2012)

So ihr Theoretiker. Wie siehts denn mit pedalieren aus. Die aktuellen Wetter, Boden und Laubvorhersage sieht vielversprechend für Sonntag bei den Filthies aus.


----------



## Makke (1. November 2012)

muss leider Arbeiten (Nachtschicht) ... würde ja gerne mal wieder die schmutzigen Pfade fahren ..


----------



## pauing (1. November 2012)

Ich bin bisher noch nie einen 1-Gelenker gefahren und wollte das mal testen Das Enduro hat nach 4 Jahren sein Soll erfüllt...


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> So ihr Theoretiker. wie siehts den mit pedalieren aus. Die aktuelle Wetter, Boden und Laubvorhersage sieht vielversprechend für Sonntag bei den Filthies aus.



Ich hab ne gute Ausrede!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (1. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Sauber, schöne Bastelecke!...ich hätte noch ein Transition Covert zum Zusammenstöpseln



oha, was ist da los? neues Speilzeug?

 @S.F. sieht gut aus. Hab die Werkbank beim letzten Besuch garnicht gesehen


----------



## Mzungu (1. November 2012)

Nabend!
Hätte einer der werten Herren am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit, mir ein klein wenig bei meinem ersten Selbstaufumbau unter die Arme zu greifen? Konkretisiert habe ich Probleme mit der Bremse und der Einstellung der Schaltung. Na ja und ein grober Kennerblick über den Rest von dem was ich da so als Anfänger zusammen geschraubt hab könnte auch nicht schaden, bevor ich mich (oder noch viel schlimmer meine bessere Hälfte, für die das Bike sein soll) mit dem Ding aufs Maul lege...


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Da gab´s die auch noch nicht Rigo!

Ingo! Behalt das Enduro noch, falls die Testfahrt mit dem Covert nicht zur Zufriedenheit ausfällt... 
Mist... wenn ich das hier so lese... die Stimmen... diese Stimmen!!!!! Nimm sie rauuuuuuus!!!! 

Mzungu: hast PN!


----------



## elmono (1. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nix mehr gestapelt!!!! Jan, selber machen! Makke ist da eine gute Hilfe!
> 
> Überlege nur, ob da noch Platz für eine Barplatte für´s Bier ist...



Platz für Barplatte MUSS sein! 

Und selber machen? Wann denn? Ich fahr ja ständig. 





Airhaenz schrieb:


> So ihr Theoretiker. Wie siehts denn mit pedalieren aus. Die aktuellen Wetter, Boden und Laubvorhersage sieht vielversprechend für Sonntag bei den Filthies aus.



Bock ja, Zeit nein. Wird eher eine ausgedehnte lokale Runde. Aber einen Tag Abwesenheit werde ich nicht durchgesetzt kriegen.


----------



## Eisbäcker (1. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> So ihr Theoretiker. Wie siehts denn mit pedalieren aus. Die aktuellen Wetter, Boden und Laubvorhersage sieht vielversprechend für Sonntag bei den Filthies aus.



mal schauen, wir waren heute 4 Stunden mit dem "groß Rad" im Regen spielen - aber, leider geil 

Deshalb am Sonntag eher endurisch unterwegs...

schauen wir mal


----------



## Airhaenz (1. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> mal schauen, wir waren heute 4 Stunden mit dem "groß Rad" im Regen spielen - aber, leider geil
> 
> Deshalb am Sonntag eher endurisch unterwegs...
> 
> schauen wir mal



Wasserscheu wie ich bin, bin ich heute quasie nicht naß geworden und das im Tropendschungel von Glüder

Das "trockne" Laub sucked aber, man weiss nie was einen gerade aus der Umlaufbahn katapultiert hat..aber nun ist es ja naß und hoffentlich alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> oha, was ist da los? neues Speilzeug?



Jo, ich brauchte was in Orange...



S.F. schrieb:


> Da gab´s die auch noch nicht Rigo!
> 
> Ingo! Behalt das Enduro noch, falls die Testfahrt mit dem Covert nicht zur Zufriedenheit ausfällt...



Das Enduro werde ich wieder in den Originalzustand zurück bauen Über den Winter behalte ich es auf jeden Fall...vielleicht hole ich mir noch eine kleine 32er Gabel dafür..


----------



## elmono (1. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Deshalb am Sonntag eher endurisch unterwegs...



Sag gern mal Bescheid, was geplant ist. Hab selbst noch nix festes geplant - außer mich zu verausgaben und so richtig dreckig zu machen.


----------



## Eisbäcker (1. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Jo, ich brauchte was in Orange...



... mit ner lila Gabel 





elmono schrieb:


> Sag gern mal Bescheid, was geplant ist. Hab selbst noch nix festes geplant - außer mi?h zu verausgaben und so richtig dreckig zu machen.



jo, mach ich. Wir wollten doch sowieso noch unsere Höselrunden abgleichen


----------



## lhampe (1. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Deshalb am Sonntag eher endurisch unterwegs...


Hätte auch Intresse. War heute in Warstein spielen.. Wetter hat gepasst.

Hab übrigens auch ein paar böse Stimmen im Kopf 'Kaufen,... Kaufen,. DH Bike.... Kaufen'

Im Moment stehn die neue Tues LTD und Nukeproof Scalp auf der Liste. Transition TR450 und Devinci Wilson sind leider zu teuer


----------



## pauing (1. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> mal schauen, wir waren heute 4 Stunden mit dem "groß Rad" im Regen spielen - aber, leider geil
> 
> Deshalb am Sonntag eher endurisch unterwegs...
> 
> schauen wir mal



Wenn bis Sonntag mein Knie wieder OK ist, bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Oigi (2. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wasserscheu wie ich bin, bin ich heute quasie nicht naß geworden und das im Tropendschungel von Glüder
> 
> Das "trockne" Laub sucked aber, man weiss nie was einen gerade aus der Umlaufbahn katapultiert hat..aber nun ist es ja naß und hoffentlich alles gut




Ich war morgens auch in Glüder unterwegs...ich fands ganz spannend mit dem Laub.


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2012)

Jungs, tragt eure Knieschoner damit der Schulter nix passiert! 

Lars: kann ich verstehen! Deshalb geht die Planung nach wie vor zum Status1. Meine MZ66 da rein und fertig ist. Tues LTD...  Wobei das Tues 2.0 ja schon ausreichend ausgestattet ist.

Ingo:  Orange / Purple ..... Uff!!!


----------



## pauing (2. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> J
> 
> Ingo:  Orange / Purple ..... Uff!!!



Das wird schön bunt


----------



## natureboy79 (2. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Das wird schön bunt



die 90er kommen zurück!


----------



## Makke (2. November 2012)

@Oigi ... Dich gibts ja auch noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (2. November 2012)

doppel Post


----------



## Eisbäcker (2. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Deshalb geht die Planung nach wie vor zum Status1. Meine MZ66 da rein und fertig ist. Tues LTD...  Wobei das Tues 2.0 ja schon ausreichend ausgestattet ist.



Das ist mal ein guter Plan...  

@ Lars: Tu es kann ich nur empfehlen. Funktioniert


----------



## Oigi (2. November 2012)

Jo, ich hab das Tourenradl mal wieder rausgekramt...gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## natureboy79 (2. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein guter Plan...
> 
> @ Lars: Tu es kann ich nur empfehlen. Funktioniert



Tues-tu es!


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2012)

Und wieder sind die Stimmen da.... "tu es, tu es, tu es"


----------



## natureboy79 (2. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und wieder sind die Stimmen da.... "tu es, tu es, tu es"


----------



## lhampe (2. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und wieder sind die Stimmen da.... "tu es, tu es, tu es"



ich mache nie was alle sagen...


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2012)

Ich mach das was meine Stimmen sagen... naja, manchmal...
Das heisst du baust jetzt deinen eigenen Rahmen um die elektronisch gesteuerten Daimler Luftdämpfer der neuesten Generation.... inklusive Vorwahlhebel "Sport" und "Cruise"???? 
Ich könnte da noch ein Infotainment System aus der B-Klasse beisteuern.... 

Und was tuest du jetzt???? Oder sind die Stimmen einfach noch nicht laut genug?????
Oder sind wir gar schon zu alt für so eine große Karre....


----------



## Makke (2. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> ich mache nie was alle sagen...



... wir auch nicht, aber ich höre auf die Stimmen in mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. November 2012)

Was ist denn jetz mit ner Runde morgen Vormittag ... Fauna? Altenberg? GraWa? Kettwig?


----------



## elmono (2. November 2012)

Ich denke, dass ich das einrichten könnte. Wann genau und wo genau willst du denn fahren?
Muss es nur bei der Regierung abklären.


----------



## Makke (2. November 2012)

Wenn das Wetter morgen nicht komplett quer schlägt ... bin ich ab 13:00 Uhr startklar!!! 
Leichter Nieselregen ist keine Ausrede!


----------



## elmono (3. November 2012)

Für mich ist auch stärkerer Regen keine Ausrede. 

Ruf mich am besten mal an, wenn du Zeit hast. Ich bin zu Hause, 13 Uhr würde mir auch passen.


----------



## lhampe (3. November 2012)

mir ist das zu nass. Da eröffne ich wohl die Rollentrainer Saison.... bevor ich kompletten Muskelschwund bekomme..

Dieses Jahr kann man sich nur auf eins verlassen, das es am Wochenende regnet. Das ist jetzt das gefühlt 85. WE an dem es regnet:kotz:. 
So, das muste mal raus...


----------



## Makke (3. November 2012)

heute 13:30 an der Fauna ... heute wirds extra schmutzig ... 
Packe den Dirtworker +20L zusätzlich ein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (3. November 2012)

Hilf mir bzgl. Anfahrt Fauna noch mal auf die Sprünge.

Wie lange wolltest du fahren?


----------



## Makke (3. November 2012)

Fauna ist Solingen am Wildpark ... Fahrzeit 2-3 Stunden ...


----------



## Eisbäcker (3. November 2012)

Johni schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar bewegte Bilder! Frau Jugadora hat ihr Erstlingswerk geschaffen.
> Laiendarsteller:
> @Fussy
> @Berri
> ...




Wenn man so aus dem Fenster schaut will man doch schnell wieder zurück.
Bin gerad über dieses Video gestolpert 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24610

nahezu selber Titel, nicht unbedingt besser gefahren aber 700 KLicks mehr. Warum nur???


----------



## Airhaenz (3. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Wenn man so aus dem Fenster schaut will man doch schnell wieder zurück.
> Bin gerad über dieses Video gestolpert
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24610
> 
> nahezu selber Titel, nicht unbedingt besser gefahren aber 700 KLicks mehr. Warum nur???



Und warum ? Weil es von einem Wuppertaler ist


----------



## Eisbäcker (3. November 2012)

Wegen dem Titelbild...



S.F. schrieb:


> Hat halt mit Kurven zu tun!!!!


----------



## Mzungu (3. November 2012)

So, dank des Tipps von S.F. hab ich zumindest das Problem mit meiner Bremse schonmal gelöst. Einstellung der Schaltung folgt noch.
Ach ja nochwas - was mache ich denn gegen total ausgelutschte Gewinde im Rahmen (für den Flaschenhalter)? Einfach ne dickere Schraube mit Gewalt reindrehen, oder vielleicht einkleben?


----------



## elmono (3. November 2012)

Trinkrucksack. 

Ansonsten mal mit Loctite versuchen und zur Not geht auch noch so was hier: http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Zubehoer/Flaschen-Halter/Elite-Vip-Flaschenhalter-22-50mm.html


----------



## othu (3. November 2012)

wenn die eingenietet sind, einfach ausbohren und neue gewindenieten einnieten. ansonsten das gewinde nachschneiden, wenn das nicht mehr möglich, aufbohren und nächst größeres gewinde einschneiden.


----------



## Airhaenz (3. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Wegen dem Titelbild...



Au Backe - ich hab da ehr gedacht "Kein Bike, Keine Action"..

Morgen soll es nun überall ab 2 -3 Uhr feuchten. Werde also auch hier in der Gegend am Start sein. Meinetwegen Enduro..


----------



## Makke (3. November 2012)

der heutige Nachmittag im Wald war eine echte Freude ... Wasser und Dreck ohne Ende von unten ... ein fettes Grinzen im Gesicht ... so soll es sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (3. November 2012)

Nach dem der Regen aufgehört hat habe ich mich doch noch auf Bike geschwungen. War aber kein guter Tag. Hab sage und schreibe 4 mal auf der Nase gelegen. Hab damit meine Sturzzahl für dieses Jahr verdoppelt!

1. Bergauf!!!!
2. Voderradbremse nicht aufgemacht
3. Voderradbremse wieder nicht aufgemacht
4. Voderradbremse aufgemacht (Beim aufsteigen auf Rad)

Passiert ist Gott sei Dank nichts. Leider kann ich auch das Wetter oder das Material nicht verantwortlich machen, mein Kraft- und konditioneller Zustand ist bedenklich denn Sturz 2 -4 sind nur darauf zurück zuführen.

Eine South Park folge würde so enden. Heute habe ich was gelernt: "Lass anspruchsvolle Trails sein wenn du müde bist"


----------



## Airhaenz (3. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Heute habe ich was gelernt: "Lass anspruchsvolle Trails sein wenn du müde bist"



Hab ich das nicht schon in Winterberg beim Enduro-Race von dir gehört ?


----------



## lhampe (3. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab ich das nicht schon in Winterberg beim Enduro-Race von dir gehört ?



Da war ich einfach schlapp und bin nur im Überlebensmodus gefahren heute wollte ich trotzdem normal fahren....


----------



## Makke (4. November 2012)

@Lars ... wenn man zu müde ist muss man für Adrinalin im Blut sorgen, das hebt die Stimmung  vor der Tour nen RedBull mit Sekt und ab durch die Mitte ...


----------



## lhampe (4. November 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand ne Tour?


----------



## pauing (4. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand ne Tour?



Ich kann leider nicht...Knie ist entzündet


----------



## S.F. (4. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Wegen dem Titelbild...
> 
> Zitat von S.F.:
> Hat halt mit Kurven zu tun!!!!



So is das!  

Mzungu: gut!!! Mach erst mal das Rad fahrfertig, dann kannst Du dich immer noch um den Flaschenhalter kümmern! 

Lars/Ingo: Ohjeh!!!


----------



## Mzungu (4. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mzungu: gut!!! Mach erst mal das Rad fahrfertig, dann kannst Du dich immer noch um den Flaschenhalter kümmern!



Ist fahrfertig. Feineinstellung der Schaltung fehlt zwar noch, die Kette springt ein bisschen. Warte noch auf die neue Sattelstange und brauch ein paar Stöpsel für die ganzen Gewinde im Rahmen. Hat mich aber nicht dran hindern können heute ne kleine Runde damit zu drehen. Fährt sich echt geil, kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ist fahrfertig. Feineinstellung der Schaltung fehlt zwar noch, die Kette springt ein bisschen. Warte noch auf die neue Sattelstange und brauch ein paar Stöpsel für die ganzen Gewinde im Rahmen. Hat mich aber nicht dran hindern können heute ne kleine Runde damit zu drehen. Fährt sich echt geil, kein Vergleich zu vorher.



Sauber! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2012)

wie sind eigentlich die Modalitäten eurer Dienstagsrunde? Wie lang ist die ungefähr? Kann ich die als Anfänger mit meinem Hardtail mitfahren?


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

Die Art des Bikes wird immer vorher festgelegt. Klar kannst Du da auch als Anfänger mitfahren. Check hier einfach die Einträge und frag nach, welches Bike und welche Strecke angesagt wird. Licht solltest Du halt noch ein ordentliches haben. Nicht dass Du wegen Dunkelheit die Hindernisse nicht siehst...


----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

Etwas OT: Kann mir einer aus dem Invalidenclub einen brauchbaren Orthopäden in der Innenstadt nennen?


----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Die Art des Bikes wird immer vorher festgelegt. Klar kannst Du da auch als Anfänger mitfahren. Check hier einfach die Einträge und frag nach, welches Bike und welche Strecke angesagt wird. Licht solltest Du halt noch ein ordentliches haben. Nicht dass Du wegen Dunkelheit die Hindernisse nicht siehst...



Öhm ja. Ich hab ne Fahrradhalterung für meine Fenix ta21 mit max. 220 Lumen. Brauch allerdings noch Akkus dafür. Ob die allerdings überhaupt hell genug ist weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Makke (5. November 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Öhm ja. Ich hab ne Fahrradhalterung für meine Fenix ta21 mit max. 220 Lumen. Brauch allerdings noch Akkus dafür. Ob die allerdings überhaupt hell genug ist weiss ich nicht...



... ist zwar in Oberkassel, dafür aber sehr gut: Dr. Tenbrock ... ist quasi unser Vereinsarzt


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ist zwar in Oberkassel, dafür aber sehr gut: Dr. Tenbrock ... ist quasi unser Vereinsarzt



Stimmt! Da sind wir mittlerweile fast alle! Immer noch die Schulter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

Ja, und dafür dass der Crash im Juni war, macht die Schulter/der Oberarm echt noch zu viele Probleme. Biken geht zwar problemlos, aber bei Liegestütz und Klimmzug ziehts doch noch etwas...

Werde später mal beim Onkel Doktor anrufen. Der bisherige Orthopäde scheint nicht so optimal zu sein.


----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ja, und dafür dass der Crash im Juni war, macht die Schulter/der Oberarm echt noch zu viele Probleme. Biken geht zwar problemlos, aber bei Liegestütz und Klimmzug ziehts doch noch etwas...
> 
> Werde später mal beim Onkel Doktor anrufen. Der bisherige Orthopäde scheint nicht so optimal zu sein.


In der Orthopädie der Uni gibt es einen Oberarzt namens Dr.  Patzer. Der ist Sportmediziner und eine Instanz auf dem Gebiet der Schulterorthopädie. Wie gut man bei dem Termine bekommt weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

Dr. T. ist halt auch nicht unbedingt auf Schulter spezialisiert. Kennt aber unglaublich viele Spezialisten, an die er dich dann weiterleitet, wenn er selbst nicht genug Kenntnisse dazu hat. Du kannst Auch Montags nach Köln zur Schultersprechstunde gehen. Aber Schulter dauert halt auch immer lange. Komm doch morgen abend nach MB. Dann machen wir mal ne Kellerdiagnose. Makke und Thoschl sind wahrscheinliche auch da...


----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

Ich hab jetzt für in 2 Wochen einen Termin bei Dr. Patzer. Danke für den Tipp. 

Was treibt ihr morgen Abend bei dir? Außer im Keller aneinander rumzufummeln?


----------



## othu (5. November 2012)

Hsat du noch mehr Platz im Keller? Ich finde bestimmt auch noch was was weh tut und diagnose würdig ist


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

klar soweit? 
Aber ihr habt ja dann keine Zeit. Ihr müsst ja die Dienstagsrunde bestreiten!


----------



## Makke (5. November 2012)

wir sind flexibel ... können die Runde ja entsprechend umgestalten ...


----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> klar soweit?
> Aber ihr habt ja dann keine Zeit. Ihr müsst ja die Dienstagsrunde bestreiten!



Dienstagsrunde ist eh vor meiner Zeit, aber einen Nightride wollte ich später doch noch starten. Von daher tatsächlich eher nix mit Diagnose im Keller.


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wir sind flexibel ... können die Runde ja entsprechend umgestalten ...



Da befürchte ich ja gerade!


----------



## natureboy79 (5. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> wir sind flexibel ... können die Runde ja entsprechend umgestalten ...



jaaaa!mit alle mann einlauf beim ste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. November 2012)

... und das mit Recht ...


----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt für in 2 Wochen einen Termin bei Dr. Patzer. Danke für den Tipp.



Cool, hätte nicht gedacht dass das so schnell geht. Bist du Privatpatient? 

Dann berichte mal von deinem Termin, ich kenn den ja nur als Dozenten...


----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

So, bisher wollen drei Mann morgen fahren. Start ist 18.00Uhr am Apollo. 
 @Mzungu: Wir nehmen auch Anfänger mit...Morgen wird das eh nicht so schnell, weil wegen dunkel Wenn du mit willst und kein Licht hast, dann könnte man dir was für die Tour leihen...

@all macht einer beim Winterpokal mit??? Gibt es bald wieder einen Stammtisch???


----------



## Makke (5. November 2012)

... ich denke, ich bin morgen auch dabei ... je nach dem, was mir morgen Vormittag so sinnvolles einfällt ....


----------



## Airhaenz (5. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> So, bisher wollen drei Mann morgen fahren. Start ist 18.00Uhr am Apollo.
> @Mzungu: Wir nehmen auch Anfänger mit...Morgen wird das eh nicht so schnell, weil wegen dunkel Wenn du mit willst und kein Licht hast, dann könnte man dir was für die Tour leihen...
> 
> @all macht einer beim Winterpokal mit??? Gibt es bald wieder einen Stammtisch???



Stammtisch rules  Kann man auch WP Punkte für eintragen


----------



## Eisbäcker (5. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Stammtisch rules  Kann man auch WP Punkte für eintragen



ich seh schon, wir entwickeln uns zum

Beer drinking Club with a bicycle problem


----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2012)

ich schau mal wann ich morgen aus der Uni zu Hause bin (und vielleicht auch ein bisschen wie das Wetter ist...weil sooo gut bin ich dann doch noch nicht mit Klamotten für alle Gelegenheiten ausgestattet), dann meld ich mich nochmal hier.


----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ich denke, ich bin morgen auch dabei ... je nach dem, was mir morgen Vormittag so sinnvolles einfällt ....



Juhu


----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ich seh schon, wir entwickeln uns zum
> 
> Beer drinking Club with a bicycle problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (5. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> So, bisher wollen drei Mann morgen fahren. Start ist 18.00Uhr am Apollo.
> @Mzungu: Wir nehmen auch Anfänger mit...Morgen wird das eh nicht so schnell, weil wegen dunkel Wenn du mit willst und kein Licht hast, dann könnte man dir was für die Tour leihen...
> 
> @all macht einer beim Winterpokal mit??? Gibt es bald wieder einen Stammtisch???



Winterpokal mache ich mit. Super Start heute, da doch verschnupft und unmotiviert.


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

Na dann tragt den "drinking club with a mountainbiking problem" mal im WP ein!  Wenn der Stammtisch schon dazu zählt bin ich dabei!!!!


----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Na dann tragt den "drinking club with a mountainbiking problem" mal im WP ein!  Wenn der Stammtisch schon dazu zählt bin ich dabei!!!!



drinking club with a mountainbiking problem

is eingetragen dann joint mal


----------



## S.F. (5. November 2012)

cool! dabei! 
Wo kann ich denn die erste Flasche eintragen??? 
Ingo, mach da mal ne neue Trainingseinheit!


----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> cool! dabei!
> Wo kann ich denn die erste Flasche eintragen???
> Ingo, mach da mal ne neue Trainingseinheit!



jo bist dabei 
Nachtrag: "Flaschenleeren" läuft unter "Alternative Sportart".

@all link http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/512

wir brauchen noch eine Teambeschreibung

Ich bin gerade mit dem Trainer in Verhandlung...aber der hat gerade fertig: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCFj9lf8IQE"]Giovanni Trapattoni Pressekonferenz 1998 - mit Untertitel - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lhampe (5. November 2012)

darf ich auch mittrinken als Nightride verweigerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (5. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> darf ich auch mittrinken als Nightride verweigerer.



sicher, meld dich an im team...


----------



## KultFAN (5. November 2012)

wäre gern dabei...aber erst im Frühjahr wieder aufm Bike unterwegs...


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2012)

zählt alkoholfreies bier auch?


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> drinking club with a mountainbiking problem
> 
> is eingetragen dann joint mal



hört sich interessant an. Ich steig mal ein


----------



## pauing (6. November 2012)

Ein Platz ist noch frei...
der 6te kann dann "drinking club with a mountainbiking problem 2" aufmachen...


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an. Ich steig mal ein



eisenbiegen...
das wird dir gefallen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzU8GyzCnjo"]Graciano 'Rocky' Rocchigiani vs. Alice Schwarzer - Der Sardische Eisenbieger (Waynecoast) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## elmono (6. November 2012)

Haha, sehr geil. Schade dass ich schon in einem Team bin. 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/168


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2012)

1h Alkoholfreies heben gibt zwei Punkte! 

Ab nächster Woche steht das RR auf der Rolle, dann greife ich richtig an...  

Jan: auch ein schöner Name für eine WP Gruppe 
Ingo: 2te Gruppe: "another beer drinking club...." 
Henrik: sieht man dich dann überhaupt noch mal in diesem Jahr???


----------



## elmono (6. November 2012)

Schaffst du länger als 1h Rolle am Stück? Ich sterbe immer vor Langeweile, und kipp dann runter.


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2012)

Nein, auch nicht wirklich! "Früher gingen auch 2 bis 3h, aber das ist schon lange her. Da war ich noch leidensfähiger... Obwohl ich jetzt mal sehen muss, wie das klappt, nachdem der Keller aufgeräumt ist und ich den Rechner besser platzieren kann. Ich werde aber ohnehin erst einmal mit max 45min beginnen und dann langsam steigern. 
Kommt halt auch immer darauf an, wie spannend das Video oder der Film ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (6. November 2012)

Stefan: Das sollte doch klappen...auf nen Nachbarschaftskaffee oder Abends auf nen Bierchen.


----------



## ckl-online (6. November 2012)

Hi,
kann dir noch Dr. Müller in der Kleverstraße empfehlen. 
Termin und Wartezeit trotz Termin kann aber was dauern.
Lohnt sich aber meiner Ansicht nach.

Der hat früher auch die DEG behandelt.

Gruß Frank





elmono schrieb:


> Etwas OT: Kann mir einer aus dem Invalidenclub einen brauchbaren Orthopäden in der Innenstadt nennen?


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2012)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Stefan: Das sollte doch klappen...auf nen Nachbarschaftskaffee oder Abends auf nen Bierchen.



Ah, gut!   Ich lass mir jetzt am Donnerstag erstmal das Metall aus der Schulter ziehen...


----------



## KultFAN (6. November 2012)

toitoi, dann langsam wieder ran, die Schulter mit lästigen Übungen strapazieren. 

Ist ja noch nen bisschen bis nächste Saison!


----------



## Makke (6. November 2012)

bin für heute abend raus ... meine Schuhe sind noch zu nass ... 
werd mich dann in der Kletterhalle etwas betun ...


----------



## Mzungu (6. November 2012)

ich bin auch raus. Bin jetzt noch auf dem weg nach hause. 18 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## pauing (6. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ah, gut!   Ich lass mir jetzt am Donnerstag erstmal das Metall aus der Schulter ziehen...



:daumendrück: 

Dann warten wir mit dem Stammtisch , bist du wieder Flaschen liften kannst


----------



## matka (6. November 2012)

moin ihr düsseldorfer! 
ich bin meinen radkauf am planen und wollte mal reinhören, ob ihr mir paar gute bikeshops aus ddorf und umgebung empfehlen könnt. am besten händler wie cycle servie oder baboon bikes, sprich profis (wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob die genannten shops was taugen, der internetauftritt ist aber ganz gut).also eher nicht den gebraucht ankäufer von neben an! 

danke und grüße


----------



## ckl-online (6. November 2012)

...empfehlen kann ich dir Waldeck´s Voglio Velo in Ratingen.
Der hat Cannondale, MaxCycle, Ridley, van Nicholas und Punch

Außerdem noch CicliB in Lintorf
Der hat Specialized, Bergamont und noch andere.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matka (6. November 2012)

ok danke genau nach sowas suche ich! vllt auch noch händler die ghost oder lapierre anbieten?


----------



## Prolux (6. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> bin für heute abend raus ... meine Schuhe sind noch zu nass ...
> werd mich dann in der Kletterhalle etwas betun ...



Super Ausrede, Makke!  
Schöne Runde heute gefahren, ich mit Bodenprobe, mußte etwas Erde und Laub testen.


----------



## elmono (6. November 2012)

Mein Händler, und auch meine Empfehlung: Cycle Service.

In der weiteren Umgebung ebenfalls noch empfehlenswert: Bikebahnhof in Köln (war aber schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr da); Rockers in Bochum (viel da, auch Klamotten, teuer); Bike'n'Service in Hattingen, Cicli in Lintorf war ich nur 1x, aber sehr nett und haben mir die dringend gebrauchte Ahead-Kralle noch nach Ladenschluss aus einer Vitrine gekramt.


----------



## Airhaenz (6. November 2012)

matka schrieb:


> moin ihr düsseldorfer!
> ich bin meinen radkauf am planen und wollte mal reinhören, ob ihr mir paar gute bikeshops aus ddorf und umgebung empfehlen könnt. am besten händler wie cycle servie oder baboon bikes, sprich profis (wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob die genannten shops was taugen, der internetauftritt ist aber ganz gut).also eher nicht den gebraucht ankäufer von neben an!
> 
> danke und grüße



BikeBahnhof - in der verbotenen Stadt (Köln Nord).

Große Auswahl auch an Parts, Werkstadt die mehr als Teile an und abschrauben kann und den ein oder anderen Verkäufer der auch Richtig fahren kann..


----------



## Makke (6. November 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Super Ausrede, Makke!



ich hab die Vorgestern gewaschen und auf den Balkon gestellt, dort trocknet aber aktuell nichts ...


----------



## othu (7. November 2012)

matka schrieb:


> am besten händler wie cycle servie oder baboon bikes, sprich profis (wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob die genannten shops was taugen, der internetauftritt ist aber ganz gut)



Sehr geiler Kommentar, du kennst ausschließlich die Homepage, weißt aber, dass es sich bei den genannten Shops um Profis handelt... soso...

Zumal besonders die Cycle Service Seite - ääähm - ... eher schlicht ist, zumal für einen Specialized Concept Store...
Der baboon ist nett, aber sicher kein ausgewiesener Profi was Biketechnik angeht... hatte ich so den Eindruck...
Specialized und Ghost bekommst du auch bei WestSide24, wobei ich den auch nicht lautstark empfehlen würde...

Ich mag den Bikebauer in Ratingen, die machen aber nur Nicolai und sind auch kein "richtiges" Ladengeschäft, haben aber eine sehr
fähige Werkstatt, allerdings mit Nicolai Preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (7. November 2012)

Mist, einen Tag nicht mitgelesen und Winterpokal - Team voll. Diesmal hätte ich sogar mit gemacht.


----------



## kawa116 (7. November 2012)

Mal nen schönen juten Tach in die Runde geworfen. 

Ich hab mir eine *FSA K-Force Light MTB BB30 *für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld gekauft. Allerdings hab ich von diesen eingepressten Lagern mal überhaupt keine Ahnung.  

Kann mir hier jemand nen Shop empfehlen, wo ich mein Rad ruhigen Gewissens hin geben kann?!

Oder gibt es hier wen, der sich damit auskennt und mir helfen würde!? Muss natürlich nicht ömesönst sein. 

LG Flo


----------



## Makke (7. November 2012)

von dem Pressfitscheiß lass ich die Finger ... im Grunde die schlechteste Erfindung am MTB, welche mir einfällt ...
Jeder normale Shop sollte das aber machen können ...


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2012)

Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass dein Rahmen bereits eingepresste (Pressfit) Lager hat!



kawa116 schrieb:


> Mal nen schönen juten Tach in die Runde geworfen.
> 
> Ich hab mir eine *FSA K-Force Light MTB BB30 *für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld gekauft. Allerdings hab ich von diesen eingepressten Lagern mal überhaupt keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...


----------



## matka (7. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Kommentar, du kennst ausschließlich die Homepage, weißt aber, dass es sich bei den genannten Shops um Profis handelt... soso...



sehr geile antwort für jemanden der nicht verstanden hat was ich mit dieser aussage meinte.

Sonst vielen dank für die netten und zahlreichen antworten
fettes thx


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass dein Rahmen bereits eingepresste (Pressfit) Lager hat!



Ah, ich hab mal geschaut... das Ghost hat Pressfit.

Die Shimanoadapter kannst ganz normal und vorsichtig herausschlagen. 
Schau doch mal in die Einbauanleitung. So schwer ist das eigentlich nicht.

Sollte aber wirklich jeder gut sortierte Laden machen können.


----------



## kawa116 (8. November 2012)

Servus, 

danke für die Antworten. Stimmt, das Ghost hat schon die Pressfit. Hätte aber auch schön auf die Schnauze fallen können, denn ich hab tatsächlich vorher nicht geschaut. 

Die Anleitung hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut. Komm damit aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz zurande. Hab auch im Netz schonmal flüchtig geschaut. Werd mich dann mal, wenn Zeit über ist intensiver mit beschäftigen.  

Hätte ja sein können, dass hier jemand ist, der sich damit auskennt, das passende Werkzeug hat, und nix ggn. nen gemütlichen Schrauberabend mit Bierchen hätte. 


Werd dann mal nach dem Austreibwerkzeug ausschau halten. So wird meine Kellerwerkstatt wenigstens mal etwas vervollständigt. 


Schöne Restwoche noch.


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

So ihr Lieben!

Der Steff ist wieder Metallfrei!!!


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

das nennt man Rückbau und Entwertung 
... ab wann kannste wieder aufs Radl?


----------



## elmono (8. November 2012)

Super! 

Ab wann gehts auf die Rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Erst noch warten bis die Fäden raus sind, dann geht´s langsam wieder los. -Zuerst Rennrad und Rolle! 
Bis ich auf´s Enduro komme, wird es wohl Mitte bis Ende Dezember.


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

ich hab noch Grappa und Werkzeug, komm rum, wir machen die Fäden raus ...


----------



## natureboy79 (8. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben!
> 
> Der Steff ist wieder Metallfrei!!!



dann kommst du ja jetzt wieder durch den metalldetektor am flughafen.
bei mir ist es am 5.12. soweit,die neue spülung wird eingebaut,und
nächstes jahr bin ich uphill dann wieder ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

@natureboy79 ... das klingt gut!!! Die Trailtrophy ruft wieder ihre Jünger nach Latsch!!!!


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Super! 
Da drücken wir ganz fest die Daumen und schicken am 06. mal den Nikolaus mit nem Likörchen vorbei!

Die TT wird ihre Jünger im nächsten Jahr auch ins Erzgebirge rufen wie ich höre...


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben!
> 
> Der Steff ist wieder Metallfrei!!!



Das ja wunderbär ! Aber nicht gleich den halven hahn Stammtisch morgen vergessen..

 @Eisbäcker: Das Session ist jetzt im Wintertrim und bereit zum kothen


----------



## pauing (8. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Erst noch warten bis die Fäden raus sind, dann geht´s langsam wieder los. -Zuerst Rennrad und Rolle!
> Bis ich auf´s Enduro komme, wird es wohl Mitte bis Ende Dezember.



 Wenn du wieder Rennrad fahren kannst, dann können wir gerne mal einen Nightride auf Asphalt machen. Ich hole in 2 Wochen das Winterrennrad nach Düsseldorf 

Ginge denn Bierheben beim Stammtisch schon ???


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

So Kinners ... 
hat jemand von Euch zufällig noch nen Steuersatz 1 1/8 in schwarz, purple oder grün rumliegen? ... oder sogar noch ne Kurbel in schwarz?

Ist morgen schon wieder Stammtisch?


----------



## Prolux (8. November 2012)

wer ist necronaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (8. November 2012)

hab nen hope in gunsmoke!


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Bierheben geht. Aber nicht mehr diese Woche!


----------



## Frog (8. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> So Kinners ...
> hat jemand von Euch zufällig noch nen Steuersatz 1 1/8 in schwarz, purple oder grün rumliegen? ... oder sogar noch ne Kurbel in schwarz?
> 
> 
> nagelneu von ACROS in schwarz AH 06


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bierheben geht. Aber nicht mehr diese Woche!



Ja wie jetzt, sollen wir dir das Gulasch Zeug morgen via Trinkrucksack zuführen?


----------



## Makke (8. November 2012)

@Prolux ... passt farblich nicht
@Frog ... sag mal ne Zahl dazu


----------



## pauing (8. November 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> wer ist necronaut?



der maxim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Nein Jochen! Aber diese Woche geht's einfach nicht.


----------



## pauing (8. November 2012)

Apropos Drinkingclub: 
Nächste Woche Donnerstag wird beim Schumacher wieder Latzenbier ausgeschenkt. Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. November 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> @Eisbäcker: Das Session ist jetzt im Wintertrim und bereit zum kothen





man sollte auch die Belgier im Auge behalten

Just-ride it Dates:
> 02.12. in Huy
> 16.12. in Maboge
> 30.12. in Chaudfontaine


----------



## elmono (8. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Apropos Drinkingclub:
> Nächste Woche Donnerstag wird beim Schumacher wieder Latzenbier ausgeschenkt. Vielleicht sieht man sich



Wann wolltest du denn hin? Ist ja bei mir von der Arbeit nur nen paar Meter.

Und dann kann ich es auch endlich wieder bei unserem Getränkemarkt kaufen.


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nein Jochen! Aber diese Woche geht's einfach nicht.


----------



## Airhaenz (8. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> man sollte auch die Belgier im Auge behalten



Just-ride it Dates:
> 02.12. in Huy  Am Start.


----------



## pauing (8. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du denn hin? Ist ja bei mir von der Arbeit nur nen paar Meter.
> 
> Und dann kann ich es auch endlich wieder bei unserem Getränkemarkt kaufen.



Wir wollten bis 17:00Uhr da sein...geplant ist am Brauhaus an der Oststraße draußen


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

draussen???? 

Glühbier trinken, oder was????


----------



## othu (8. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> oder sogar noch ne Kurbel in schwarz?



Hab noch ne schwarze Race Face hier, sieht aber nicht mehr taufrisch aus...

Steuersatz ZS44 1 1/8 schwarz, cane Creek 40, hab ich auch da, aber nur unten, oben ist blau. Unten kannst du aber gerne haben.


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Und ich hab noch einen FSA PIG DH... 

Du hast die Qual der Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. November 2012)

@othu ... der ist Semiintegriert oder? wenn nicht auch ne Möglichkeit
@S.F. ... das Teil ist zu fett, aber eine Option


----------



## othu (9. November 2012)

Hi Markus,
die Kurbel ist eine RaceFace Evolve XC, der Steuersatz ist semiintegriert .
Otto


----------



## Makke (9. November 2012)

die Kurbel ist ne Option, Steuersatz brauche ich einen standart, semi nützt in dem Fall nichts.


----------



## othu (9. November 2012)

Sag einfach Bescheid, sobald meine XT vom Pulverbeschichter zurück ist liegt die Race Face unmotiviert rum.


----------



## Makke (9. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Sag einfach Bescheid, sobald meine XT vom Pulverbeschichter zurück ist liegt die Race Face unmotiviert rum.



wo lässt du die XT pulvern ... hab auch noch eine, die etwas "benutzt" aussieht ... aber zum Entsorgen zu schade ist. Und ne Gabel hab ich auch noch, die etwas Farbe benötigt ...


----------



## othu (9. November 2012)

Hast PN.


----------



## Makke (9. November 2012)

hab geantwortet


----------



## irace (10. November 2012)

DAS RAD WURDE AM 09.11. GEGEN 21 Uhr IN KREFELD GESTOHLEN! WENN JEMAND ES SIEHT BITTE PN UND POLIZEI RUFEN!
VR wurde gewechselt, andere Felge und rote Nippel. Trinkflaschenhalterung ist nicht mehr dran. DANKE!


----------



## othu (10. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin ...
> 
> hier mal ein schöner Vergleich von Neu und ... sagen wir mal kaum gebraucht



Kann ich auch, Shimano XT, Laufleistung: *51381km*
allerdings nicht mtb und nicht so gründlich wie du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (11. November 2012)

was defektes zu verschenken:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/70107-mckinley-verschenke-altes-mtb-nur-zum-teil-noch-ok


und was nur im Weg steht, seit ich Spinning mache:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/70100-tacx-flow-i-magic-t1901


----------



## Frog (11. November 2012)

mal was zu lachen...der eine oder andere kennt das noch. Leider etwas schnell konvertiert (im Original etwas langsamer).

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24765

Stimmem Hintergrund von Ralf M. & Donald C..


----------



## pauing (12. November 2012)

Es wird dunkler, dunkler, dunkler...also Lampe an!

Dienstags-Nightride 18.00Uhr. Start am Apollo. Ist einer dabei?


----------



## Makke (12. November 2012)

ich war heut schon im Wald ... im GraWa pflügt übrigens der Forst durch und hat einige Trails heute unbefahrbar gemacht ... 

Suche ein Vorderrad 26" mit Discaufnahme in schwarz, weiß oder bunt ...


----------



## Frog (12. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich war heut schon im Wald ... im GraWa pflügt übrigens der Forst durch und hat einige Trails heute unbefahrbar gemacht ...
> 
> Suche ein Vorderrad 26" mit Discaufnahme in schwarz, weiß oder bunt ...



alter egal? Ich glaube ich habe noch 2 im Keller!


----------



## Makke (12. November 2012)

schau mal ... ist fürs Rollenrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (12. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Dienstags-Nightride 18.00Uhr. Start am Apollo. Ist einer dabei?




Ne, hab die Rüsselseuche und bin erkältet. Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit


----------



## pauing (12. November 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ne, hab die Rüsselseuche und bin erkältet. Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit



Oh, dann mal gute Besserung Danny!


----------



## Eisbäcker (12. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Es wird dunkler, dunkler, dunkler...also Lampe an!



genau das ist gerade mein Problem. Die Lampe streikt, werde gleich mal den Lötkolben schwingen...


----------



## Loewenherz776 (12. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Düsseldorfer! 
Ich bin neu in Düsseldorf und bin auf der Suche nach einer Art "Feierabend-Runde" in und um Düsseldorf. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Taunus, dort gibt es zwei mal wöchentlich eine Feierabendrunde, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=84 . 

Gibt es so etwas auch für Düsseldorf?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Makke (12. November 2012)

@Loewenherz776 ... gibt es hier auch ... Dienstags fahren wir und Mittwochs der DAV Team-D Verein.
Team-D ist eher CC mäßig unterwegs wir Tour/AM/Enduro (das ist auch immer von der Laune  und so abhängig) Am Wochenende sind dann Touren in den anliegenden Regionen angesagt.


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2012)

Loewenherz776 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Düsseldorfer!
> Ich bin neu in Düsseldorf und bin auf der Suche nach einer Art "Feierabend-Runde" in und um Düsseldorf. Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Taunus, dort gibt es zwei mal wöchentlich eine Feierabendrunde, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424&page=84 .
> 
> Gibt es so etwas auch für Düsseldorf?
> ...



Na klar!
Wie Du hier:





pauing schrieb:


> Dienstags-Nightride 18.00Uhr. Start am Apollo. Ist einer dabei?


 siehst, gibts die Dienstagsrunde und dann noch die Mittwochsrunde des DAV.


----------



## pauing (12. November 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> genau das ist gerade mein Problem. Die Lampe streikt, werde gleich mal den Lötkolben schwingen...



Jo, dann geh mal basteln


----------



## c4sper (13. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich war heut schon im Wald ... im GraWa pflügt übrigens der Forst durch und hat einige Trails heute unbefahrbar gemacht ...
> 
> Suche ein Vorderrad 26" mit Discaufnahme in schwarz, weiß oder bunt ...


Nicht nur im GraWa, auch im Aaper Wald 

Hätte ein Altes in weiß im Keller.


----------



## elmono (13. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich war heut schon im Wald ... im GraWa pflügt übrigens der Forst durch und hat einige Trails heute unbefahrbar gemacht ...



Und auch in den Wäldern um Kettwig. Stand Sonntag beim Laufen teilweise knöcheltief in der Mocke.


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Kinners, was machen wir denn am Freitag????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. November 2012)

... ich sach nur: der Wald ist nicht genug 
Werd Freitag entweder Wandern oder Biken gehen ... hab nämlich frei! 

@c4sper und Frog ... mach mal ein Bild und ein paar Daten dazu ...


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Freitagabend!!!!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Freitagabend!!!!!!



wie wärs mit klingenpfad nightride?die vom team d habens vorgemacht.siehe http://mockeroller.blogspot.de/
respekt an die jungs!!


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Noch nicht!
Ich dachte eigentlich an Stammtisch...


----------



## natureboy79 (13. November 2012)

ich habs auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Ich schon!
Das Epic wäre gerade bereit für sowas!


----------



## pauing (13. November 2012)

Ich bin Freitag Abend schon verabredet...

Braucht noch einer eine CCDB Air in 190x50mm??? Ich hätte einen über...


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Ingo, was war denn mit deinem Schumacher-Event?

CCDB in 216 wäre mir lieber... 

Wieso willst du den wieder loswerden???? Ich dachte der ist fürs Transition????


----------



## pauing (13. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ingo, was war denn mit deinem Schumacher-Event?
> 
> CCDB in 216 wäre mir lieber...
> 
> Wieso willst du den wieder loswerden???? Ich dachte der ist fürs Transition????



Zum Schumacher  ... Wir wollten gucken, dass wir am Donnerstag bis 16:00Uhr am Brauhaus in der Oststraße sind. Ich gehe da mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen hin ... Bisher hatte nur Jan gemeint, dass er vielleicht vorbei schaut ... 

Das Transition habe ich wieder abbestellt. Mir tat das Enduro so leid, als ich zerlegt hatte. Da habe ich es schnell wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ich befürchte, ich habe eine emotionale Bindung zu dem Rad aufgebaut Die anderen Räder konnte ich problemlos abstoßen...bei dem gehts irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (13. November 2012)

Ich bin Donnerstag raus. Hab so einen netten Termin 18-22 Uhr reingekriegt.


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

16:00???? 
Keine Chance! 

Emotionale Bindung zum Bike kenne ich!


----------



## pauing (13. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 16:00????
> Keine Chance!




Nach 16:00Uhr wirds da immer knapp...letztes mal haben die um ca. 16:30Uhr bis 17:00Uhr den Eingang dicht gemacht...



S.F. schrieb:


> Emotionale Bindung zum Bike kenne ich!



Enduro forever


----------



## Makke (13. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Das Transition habe ich wieder abbestellt. Mir tat das Enduro so leid, als ich zerlegt hatte. Da habe ich es schnell wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ich befürchte, ich habe eine emotionale Bindung zu dem Rad aufgebaut Die anderen Räder konnte ich problemlos abstoßen...bei dem gehts irgendwie nicht



jaja ... so ist das ... gute Entscheidung!!! 

Freitag Abend wäre ich dabei ... wie wäre es mal mit Kürzer Alt


----------



## lhampe (13. November 2012)

Habe bisher auch nichts am Freitag Abend vor


----------



## Airhaenz (13. November 2012)

Stammtisch,da bin ich dabei das ist prima..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (13. November 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Enduro forever



Ja ja Ingo...die Speci Enduros...ich sags ja, Emotion pur, einfach mehr als nur ein Bike. Ich würde auch gerne mal so einige andere Bikes antesten, aber ich könnt mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, die Kiste nicht mehr zu fahren.
Und Deins ist auch eine Augenweide, vorallem mit diesem geschmackvoll, geilen Fahrwerk!


----------



## c4sper (14. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @c4sper und Frog ... mach mal ein Bild und ein paar Daten dazu ...


Mache ich. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, wann ich dazu komme. Reicht am WE?


----------



## Makke (14. November 2012)

keine Hektik ...


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Freitag Abend wäre ich dabei ... wie wäre es mal mit Kürzer Alt



Hm, weiss nicht, ob ich am Freitagabend in die Altstadt will.... wenn du einen Tisch organisiert bekommst... sonst buche ich wieder den Bahnhof!


----------



## Makke (14. November 2012)

war nur ne Idee ...


----------



## Airhaenz (14. November 2012)

Falls wir bis dahin wieder nüchtern sind..bei dem guten Wetter könnte man am We nochmal Willingen besuchen


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2012)

Ihr ja... 
Na gut, dann kümmere ich mich mal um die Freitagabendorga 
Es wird also wieder der alte Bahnhof! 

Bin gerade dabei das Enduro zu zerlegen... Die Nabenllager müssen neu.... ahaua-aua jetzt weiss ich warum ich so langsam war... das lag nicht nur an den Reifen...
und das neue Tretlager muss eingebaut werden. 
Jochen, könnte ggf. auch Hilfe bei der BOS brauchen. Hattest Du dir Ölmengen und Typ notiert?


----------



## natureboy79 (15. November 2012)

im moment bekomme ich aufgrund meiner krankheit wöchentlich epo gespritzt.boah,das zeug ist der hammer.war die woche oft biken,so schnell bin ich schon lange nicht mehr die anstiege hochgekommen.
kein wunder das die ganzen rennradgedopten früher mit einem hb-wert von 20 nach alp d´huez hochgeflogen sind.


----------



## kawa116 (15. November 2012)

Aber Stefan, uffpasse. Beim Tretlager schön vorsichtig sein. ;-) Nich dass wieder der Kleber herhalten muss.  

Ich kann Freitag leider nicht.  Next time. Viel Spass.


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2012)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> im moment bekomme ich aufgrund meiner krankheit wöchentlich epo gespritzt.boah,das zeug ist der hammer.war die woche oft biken,so schnell bin ich schon lange nicht mehr die anstiege hochgekommen.
> kein wunder das die ganzen rennradgedopten früher mit einem hb-wert von 20 nach alp d´huez hochgeflogen sind.



Oh Mann!   Wenn der Hintergrund nur nicht so ernst wäre....



kawa116 schrieb:


> Aber Stefan, uffpasse. Beim Tretlager schön vorsichtig sein. ;-) Nich dass wieder der Kleber herhalten muss.
> 
> Ich kann Freitag leider nicht.  Next time. Viel Spass.



Kein Problem, ist kein Pressfit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (15. November 2012)

schade, morgen schaff ich leider nicht, oder wenn erst relativ spät

Frage: hat einer noch nen alten Top Swing Umwerfer rumfliegen?


----------



## Makke (15. November 2012)

@Eisbäcker ... hab noch einige hier, ein paar genaue Daten brauch ich noch.


----------



## Eisbäcker (16. November 2012)

Zug von unten, 3x9, Ø 34,9 (wenn ich nicht irre) - Adapeter hab ich noch  

muß nichts tolles sein


----------



## Makke (16. November 2012)

sollte ich hier haben ... ein LX wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## jugadora (16. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Freitagabend!!!!!!



Johni und ich sind dabei. 
Wsl. erst ab acht oder später


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2012)

OK! 
Wir sind ab 19:00 im alten Bahnhof in der "Schwemme" gebucht.


----------



## elmono (16. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> OK!
> Wir sind ab 19:00 im alten Bahnhof in der "Schwemme" gebucht.



Viel Spaß. 
Ich sitz dann aber auf dem Renner Richtung zu Hause.


----------



## klasse08-15 (16. November 2012)

Ich würde auch gern mal vorbei schauen. Leider bin ich diesen Freitag bereits wieder eingeladen. 

Meiner Hand geht es, zwar mit kleinen Schritten, aber beständig, besser. Ich werde in Kürze wohl eine kleine Runde wagen. 
Wenn das klappt, werde ich mich wieder anschließen können. *freu*

Gruß Stephan


----------



## othu (16. November 2012)

Hat einer von euch schon mal eine Kurbel gekürzt? Und/oder kann mit ev. mit einem Pedalgewindebohrer aushelfen?

Ich suche eine leichte Kurbel für ein Kinderrad und das scheint die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zappelmaxx (16. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon mal eine Kurbel gekürzt? Und/oder kann mit ev. mit einem Pedalgewindebohrer aushelfen?
> 
> Ich suche eine leichte Kurbel für ein Kinderrad und das scheint die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein...



Das klingt nach einem amtlichen Projekt!


----------



## Makke (17. November 2012)

@othu ... die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal, aber die Umsetzung hat es nie gegeben ... hoffe das meine Tochter jetzt in die Kurbeln reinwächst (bei Hosen und so geht das ja auch)


----------



## elmono (17. November 2012)

othu, guck mal ziemlich mittig hier auf der Seite: http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_kurbeln.htm

"SINZ EXPERT 'ISIS' ALU BMX Cranks"

Gibt es ab 135mm Länge. Die sind auch an den Lil'Shredder Bikes verbaut.


----------



## othu (17. November 2012)

Hi Jan, kenne ich, die Sinz gibt es auch schon ab 100mm, ist aber nicht lieferbar. Die original Stahlkurbel ist 89, da sind mit 135 doch ein wenig viel...

 @markus: Reinwachsen ist nicht das Problem, sie passt ja, wiegt in 89mm aber mehr als eine 3fach XT Kurbel MIT Kettenblättern...


Erstmal ist das Rad jetzt bis Mitte der kommenden Woche eh weg, musste leider das Tretlager nachschneiden lassen... Otto und Tretlagergewinde werden wohl nie mehr Freunde...


----------



## Mzungu (17. November 2012)

hat von euch jemand zufällig nen einzelnen noch gut fahrbaren 2.1er Reifen für meine grüne Giftflitze rumliegen und würd den für kleines Geld abgeben? Der 2.25er Smart Sam schleift im Rahmen.


----------



## kube (17. November 2012)

Da ist heute am Bismarckweg einer ziemlich heftig gestürzt, wollte mal fragen ob das einer von euch gewesen ist und wie es ihm geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (17. November 2012)

kube schrieb:


> Da ist heute am Bismarckweg einer ziemlich heftig gestürzt, wollte mal fragen ob das einer von euch gewesen ist und wie es ihm geht?



wir fallen nicht..oder doch, da gibt es so einen, in der Körpergröße etwas reduziert, mit viel Plastik unterm Hintern

War heute schön aber auch schmierig....das Laub ist recht hinterhältig


----------



## Makke (17. November 2012)

kube schrieb:


> Da ist heute am Bismarckweg einer ziemlich heftig gestürzt, wollte mal fragen ob das einer von euch gewesen ist und wie es ihm geht?



ich wars nicht ... dennoch gute Besserung demjenigen.

@[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Mzungu ...[/FONT]so was schmales hab ich leider nicht rumliegen ...


----------



## kawa116 (19. November 2012)

kube schrieb:


> Da ist heute am Bismarckweg einer ziemlich heftig gestürzt, wollte mal fragen ob das einer von euch gewesen ist und wie es ihm geht?



Was hatte er den fün Bike? 29er Scott? Dann wars nen Kumpel von mir.


----------



## Asha'man (19. November 2012)

@Mzungu: Ich habe evtl. noch einen kaum genutzten 2.1er Conti Gravity oder so im Keller. Den kannste geschenkt haben, muss da nur mal um erlaubnis fragen.


----------



## Mzungu (19. November 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @Mzungu: Ich habe evtl. noch einen kaum genutzten 2.1er Conti Gravity oder so im Keller. Den kannste geschenkt haben, muss da nur mal um erlaubnis fragen.



danke für das Angebot, aber ich hab gestern Abend bei Ebay 2 nagelneue Racing Ralph in 2.1 ersteigert.


----------



## kube (19. November 2012)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Was hatte er den fün Bike? 29er Scott? Dann wars nen Kumpel von mir.


Ich meine schon das es ein weisses Scott war, wie gehts ihm denn?


----------



## pauing (19. November 2012)

So Kinners,
der Eisbäcker, Prolux und ich machen morgen ein schönes Ründchen durch den dunklen, kalten Wald. Start 18.00Uhr am Apollo. Sonst noch wer Lust? 

Die Rakete im Schnee: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24675/fhd


----------



## S.F. (19. November 2012)

Macht ihr mal! Ich fange die Woche erst einmal langsam an und packe die Laufschuhe und die Rolle aus...


----------



## Makke (19. November 2012)

??? ... was macht man mit Laufschuhen auf der Rolle? 

Bin morgen abend in der Kletterhalle, der Termin steht schon länger ...
hab eben noch mal fix ne Runde gedreht ... Airtime antesten ... man bin ich eingerostet


----------



## KultFAN (19. November 2012)

18:00 Uhr evtl. bin ich dabei ... mal schauen was mein chef sachtt...ansonsten euch viel Spaß! wetter soll ja mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (19. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Macht ihr mal! Ich fange die Woche erst einmal langsam an und packe die Laufschuhe und die Rolle aus...



Das hört sich gut an! Winterpokaleintragungen nicht vergessen

 @KultFAN: Jo, wenn das klappt, würden wir uns freuen!!!
 @Makke: Ok, bist entschuldigt Trägst du noch was im Winterpokal ein???


----------



## Makke (20. November 2012)

stimmt ... ganz vergessen, ist nachgetragen


----------



## kawa116 (20. November 2012)

kube schrieb:


> Ich meine schon das es ein weisses Scott war, wie gehts ihm denn?



Dann wars wohl doch wer anders. Sein Scott is schwarz.  Sein Begleiter hat nen weisses Rocky. 

Aber ihm gehts soweit gut. Beckenprellung. Nix wildes also.


----------



## kube (20. November 2012)

Dann habe ich wohl die Farben verwechselt....dann mal gute Besserung!!


----------



## c4sper (20. November 2012)

@Makke: brauchst Du das Laufrad für vorner noch? Habe es noch nicht geschafft ein paar Fotos zu machen...ist ein billig/günstig Rodi Felge/XT Nabe Laufrad mit Schnellspannern, was als Ersatz für die Stadt gedacht war, aber nun auch nicht mehr benötigt wird.


----------



## Makke (20. November 2012)

das mit dem Laufrad hat sich erledigt ... hab in der Garage noch eins gefunden .... 
Danke


----------



## pauing (20. November 2012)

Meine Herren, super Nightride heute! Da hab ich mir erstmal nen Bierchen verdient


----------



## Mzungu (20. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt für in 2 Wochen einen Termin bei Dr. Patzer. Danke für den Tipp.



...und wie war der Termin?


----------



## elmono (21. November 2012)

Der ist erst morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

Na dann drücken wir mal die Daumen!!!

Ich hab mal begonnen zu basteln.... 
Das Zipp Innenlager adaptiert die Specialized BB30 Kurbel in den Sworks Rahmen mit BSA Aufnahme.
Da das Zipp Lager ein spezielles Werkzeug benötigt, und dieses z.Z. ausverkauft ist, musste ich auch hier erst einmal basteln. 
Ein Buchenbrett, 12 Nägel und eine Schlauchschelle ergeben zusammen ein 1A Innenlagerwerkzeug!


----------



## Makke (21. November 2012)

@S.F. ... ich sehe der Herr hat zu viel Zeit ... aber gute Ideen.
Aber:[mMn] die Kurbel ist ja sowas von bääähhhhh ... hat mir vorher besser gefallen.


----------



## KultFAN (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 
passt hier zwar nicht rein, aber muss mich mal wieder bemerkbar machen:

Fahre auch nen Cannondale Bad Boy hat einer nen Tip was den Antrieb angeht? 

XT oder Suntour? Shimano oder Truvativ? 

Wäre klasse wenn ihr kurz postet! Meine Kurbel ist bald durch nach 20000 km!


----------



## Frog (21. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... ich sehe der Herr hat zu viel Zeit ... aber gute Ideen.
> Aber:[mMn] die Kurbel ist ja sowas von bääähhhhh ... hat mir vorher besser gefallen.



da muss ich Makke recht geben...wenn anstell S-Works "Made in Flensburg" drauf stehen würd, dann wüßte ich wofür das Ding eigentlich gedacht war.


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

ihr seid doch nur neidisch... 

Mir gefällt die Kurbel halt supergut und sie ist steif wie´d Sau! 
Jetzt hab ich auch alle auf die gleiche Kurbel umgebaut... 

Henrik: XT für Trekkingräder!


----------



## elmono (21. November 2012)

Ich find die Kurbel super. 

Würde ich auch sofort nehmen. Vor allem um am Rennrad mal diese labbrige 105er Kurbel wegzukriegen, wegen der im Wiegetritt immer das große Kettenblatt am Umwerfer schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (21. November 2012)

thx Stefan


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. November 2012)

Ich habe die Bilder schon im Enduro-Thread gesehen. Schönes Werkzeug! Über die Optik der Kurbel kann man sicher streiten. An ein S-Works passt die gut. Dazu ist das Gewicht natürlich top!

Gestaltet ihr am Freitag wieder einen Stammtisch? 
Bin mal wieder verhindert  Diesmal hab ich ein Date mit Fortuna 

Gruß klasse


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich find die Kurbel super.
> 
> Würde ich auch sofort nehmen. Vor allem um am Rennrad mal diese labbrige 105er Kurbel wegzukriegen, wegen der im Wiegetritt immer das große Kettenblatt am Umwerfer schleift.



Das ist nicht die Kurbel, das ist der Rahmen! 

Du brauchst ein Road-Äquivalent zum SJ!


----------



## elmono (21. November 2012)

A propos Stammtisch und Fortuna: Wenn ihr früher startet und das irgendwo bei der Blechbude an der Messe macht, kann ich vor dem Spiel (oder danach, hicks) auch reinschauen. 




S.F. schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Kurbel, das ist der Rahmen!
> 
> Du brauchst ein Road-Äquivalent zum SJ!



Vollkommen richtig, aber die Kurbel ist erstmal billiger als ein Plastikrennrad.


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bilder schon im Enduro-Thread gesehen. Schönes Werkzeug! Über die Optik der Kurbel kann man sicher streiten. An ein S-Works passt die gut. Dazu ist das Gewicht natürlich top!


Danke! 



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Gestaltet ihr am Freitag wieder einen Stammtisch?


Nö! Evl nächste Woche!



klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder verhindert  Diesmal hab ich ein Date mit Fortuna


Na dann lass dich aber mal nicht von deiner Frau erwischen...


----------



## Makke (21. November 2012)

Die Kurbel ist hääääääässssssslich ... Ende!  und Neid kommt da nicht auf.

aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, und darüber kann man ja bekanntlich nicht streiten ... 
*
Hier noch was viiiel wichtigeres: X-Mas-Glühen steht vor der Tür!!!!*


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

Streiten... immer gerne 

Dabei!!!!


----------



## lhampe (21. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist hääääääässssssslich ... Ende!  und Neid kommt da nicht auf.
> 
> aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, und darüber kann man ja bekanntlich nicht streiten ...
> *
> *


muss ich dem Makke zustimmen


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

Egal! Carbon statt Kondition!


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Na dann lass dich aber mal nicht von deiner Frau erwischen...



Die geht mit! 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. November 2012)

Oh, ein Dreier.... 

räusper... ist ja gut...


----------



## othu (21. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> und sie ist steif wie´d Sau!



paar Wochen nicht gefahren und schon ist er so kugelig geworden, dass er normale Alukurbeln verwindet....


----------



## kawa116 (22. November 2012)

Dem ingenör is nüscht zu schwör. Bin ja mal gespannt was Du der Frau erzählst, wo ihr Küchenbrettchen geblieben ist.


----------



## elmono (22. November 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ...und wie war der Termin?





elmono schrieb:


> Der ist erst morgen.



War gut der Termin. Sehr sympathisch und scheinbar gründlich. Die gute Nachricht: Schulter scheint intakt zu sein. Die schlechte: MRT wegen Verdachts auf Ruptur der Bizepssehne.


----------



## Makke (22. November 2012)

... und damit übernimmt jetzt Jan den Vorsitz am Invalidenstammtisch ....

Das klingt nicht so gut ... aber drücken wir mal die Daumen, das wird schon!!!


----------



## elmono (22. November 2012)

Nix da Vorsitz. Biken kann ich ja noch problemlos.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. November 2012)

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, was ist jetzt mit dem Stammtisch - Jan ;-)


----------



## elmono (23. November 2012)

Heute im Stadion. Wie gesagt, vor 20 Uhr könnte ich.


----------



## S.F. (23. November 2012)

Yep! Jan for Versehrten-Präsident! K, übernehmen sie!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (25. November 2012)

.... Latest news....

Zum Glück -für meinen Geldbeutel- bin ich beim Winterpokal nicht dabei ! 

Die Jungs trainieren so verbissen - da geht vor lauter Kraft das Material 
in die Knie 

Meister _"the power-thigh"_ Toschel hat heute beim Antritt eine DT HR-Nabe in die ewigen Jagdgründe der kümmerlichen Radteile befördert. 

Nabenkörper gerissen......Berghoch.... tz tz tz.... die Jungs machen mir so langsam richtig Angst.... 

Pass'up: zum Jahreswechsel sind "die Spinning-Jungs" mit einer Motorrad-Kette am Start.....


----------



## Makke (25. November 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Meister _"the power-thigh"_ Toschel hat heute beim Antritt eine DT HR-Nabe in die ewigen Jagdgründe der kümmerlichen Radteile befördert.
> 
> Nabenkörper gerissen......Berghoch.... tz tz tz.... die Jungs machen mir so langsam richtig Angst....
> 
> Pass'up: zum Jahreswechsel sind "die Spinning-Jungs" mit einer Motorrad-Kette am Start.....



... höre ich da ein leises Maaaamaaa?


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2012)

Kommt mir auch so vor!


----------



## Frog (25. November 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> .... Latest news....
> 
> Zum Glück -für meinen Geldbeutel- bin ich beim Winterpokal nicht dabei !
> 
> ...



 ...war wahrscheinlich ein Hügi FR....ist mir auch schon mal passiert!


----------



## eldridge grade (25. November 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> ...war wahrscheinlich ein Hügi FR....ist mir auch schon mal passiert!



Jaja der Olli hält ja auch den Rekord auf der Beinpresse;-)


----------



## Frog (25. November 2012)

eldridge grade schrieb:


> Jaja der Olli hält ja auch den Rekord auf der Beinpresse;-)



War Do. mal wieder auf der Presse ....10 kg fehlten, dann wäre ich am Ende der Gewichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (25. November 2012)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> .... Latest news....
> 
> Zum Glück -für meinen Geldbeutel- bin ich beim Winterpokal nicht dabei !
> 
> ...



Dat liegt an DT und langer Einsatzzeit. Hab schon Risse und Ausbrüche des Flansches an einer HR Hügi 240 auf Kranzseite und an einer VR Hügi FR auf der Bremsseite gehabt. Die Naben waren aber schon ein paar Monde lang im Einsatz.. Aber fürs Ego ist die Beinpowergeschichte natürlich die schmeichelndere Variante


----------



## KultFAN (25. November 2012)

Hallo Stefan, wie war deine Ausfahrt?


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2012)

Erschöpfend!  
Ging ganz gut. Druck und Haltekräfte gehen. Stärkerer Zug am Lenker brauchtaber noch Zeit. Normales Fahren geht!


----------



## KultFAN (25. November 2012)

Klingt gut nächstes mal bin ich dabei erstmal Stunden sammeln bis die Tage wieder länger werden...bei ner Montage könntest du mir die Tage(Wochen) mal behilflich sein....kaffee geht natürlich aufs Haus


----------



## christoph1976 (25. November 2012)

Nabend Gemeinde , bin gerade nach Düsseldorf gezogen , genauer gesagt nach Bilk.Wer kennt denn ein paar schöne Trails hier in der Gegend?

Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2012)

Henrik, wird gemacht! 
 @Christoph: keiner    Hier gibt´s einen Dienstags und eine Mittwochsrunde. Alles andere spontan nach Absprache! Da findest du schon was! Die Dienstagsrunde ist AM/Endurolastiger als die Mittwochabendrunde.


----------



## Makke (26. November 2012)

@christoph1976 ... also Trail kennen wir hier keine  ... nur so schmale dreckige Pfade ... aber vielleicht meinen wir ja das selbe 

Stahl für die Rolle .... und den Weg zum Bäcker


----------



## elmono (26. November 2012)

Bei den Geschwindigkeiten, die du mit den Glatzenreifen hinkriegst, dürfte die Ente eine Unwucht erzeugen.


----------



## Makke (26. November 2012)

... das macht es doch wieder spannend 
Es ist aber schon spaßig ohne Grip und Dämpfung zu fahren ...


----------



## S.F. (26. November 2012)

....vor allem bei Nässe... 

Stammtisch????

Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (27. November 2012)

Samstag wäre mal ganz gut zur Abwechslung


----------



## pauing (27. November 2012)

Das WE ist leider schon ausgebucht...

Nightride:
Heute gibt es eine kurze Dienstagsrunde am Rhein entlang. Start 18:00UHR am Apollo.


----------



## Makke (27. November 2012)

@pauing ... Dienstag ist im Winter schlecht bei mir, hab da den Klettertreff


----------



## Frog (27. November 2012)

@Makke: hast du da meinen ACROS eingebaut? Ich wollte dir noch sagen das der mindestens 80  kostet und eingebaut ist abgekauft


----------



## Makke (27. November 2012)

... ach ... sei nicht so kleinlich


----------



## -Wally- (27. November 2012)

@Makke: Hammer! Ich hab ja schon so einiges erwartet, aber wenn mans jetzt mal so fertig montiert sieht....Dann können wir ja mal eine Stahltour machen...nur Scheibenbremsen hätte ich echt noch gern an meinem Mokka, aber wenn Du glaubst Du hättest keine Dämpfung, dann müssen wir mal tauschen!


----------



## elmono (27. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... das macht es doch wieder spannend
> Es ist aber schon spaßig ohne Grip und Dämpfung zu fahren ...



Stahl hat doch genug Dämpfung. Mein altes Peugeot Singlespeed Stahlgeschoss war richtig komfortabel, verglichen mit dem neuen Globe Alu-Bock.


----------



## pauing (27. November 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend leider doch nicht radeln


----------



## -Wally- (27. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Stahl hat doch genug Dämpfung. Mein altes Peugeot Singlespeed Stahlgeschoss war richtig komfortabel, verglichen mit dem neuen Globe Alu-Bock.



Also es kommt doch sehr auf die Machart des Rahmens an! Ich hab ein älteres Stahlhardtail im Keller stehen, da kann man beim "reintreten" zusehen wie sich der Rahmen verwindet und man merkts auch beim fahren. 
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich ja noch ein DMR Freeridehardtail, welches nun dem Stumpy weichen musste, das war sowas von starr und hart -Wahnsinn.
Da hab ich nie was vom "weichen Stahlgefühl" bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (27. November 2012)

für alle die ein Spezi Enduro habe und einen Ersatzdämpfer haben wollennoch etwas mehr als 1,5 Std.:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-RP23-Dam...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a2647b180


----------



## Airhaenz (27. November 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Also es kommt doch sehr auf die Machart des Rahmens an! Ich hab ein älteres Stahlhardtail im Keller stehen, da kann man beim "reintreten" zusehen wie sich der Rahmen verwindet und man merkts auch beim fahren.
> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich ja noch ein DMR Freeridehardtail, welches nun dem Stumpy weichen musste, das war sowas von starr und hart -Wahnsinn.
> Da hab ich nie was vom "weichen Stahlgefühl" bemerkt.



Da fällt mir auf, ich hab ja gerade sogar 2 Stahl Hardtails im Hause 

Und ja das Rocky Hammer ist sehr komfortabel, was aber auch an der 25,8 Stattelstütze liegen kann.

Beim Last Rufus, hab ich nicht das Gefühl dass da irgendwas flext oder komfortabel ist. Der Rahmen wiegt aber auch mehr als so machner Fully Rahmen in L mit Dämpfer


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. November 2012)

@Makke

Wunderschöner Singlespeeder!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## elmono (28. November 2012)

Hier ging es ja neulich mal um Lampen. Dieser Test relativiert die Lumen von Billiganbietern etwas: http://reviews.mtbr.com/2013-bike-lights-shootout-mtbr-lumen-tests

Immer noch gute P/L, aber ist in der Lampenbranche scheinbar so, wie im Autohifi Bereich, wo ja auch überall 1.000W draufsteht.


----------



## Makke (28. November 2012)

Lupin gibt auch immer den Nettowert an, wärend andere Hersteller mit dem Brutto versuchen zu glänzen. 
Lupinelampen sind schon top, egal wie man es sieht, aber doch deutlich über dem Guget der meisten Freizeitsportler ... 

So ... ab an die frische Luft ...


----------



## Prolux (28. November 2012)

@ Eisbäcker,

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (28. November 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Eisbäcker,
> 
> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked160



ja ja, ist nen super Rad zu einem super Preis.

Aber als Flaschenkind, braucht mein Rad natürlich nen Flaschenhalter.

Deshalb eher dieses


----------



## Makke (28. November 2012)

Das YT ist ein super Rad, aber die Farbgebung tut schon weh ... das Radon finde ich auch seeehr schick.


----------



## jobov (29. November 2012)

Da ich vom mitlesen weiß, dass einige von euch auch zur Fortuna gehen, möchte ich euch dieses Video empfehlen: http://youtu.be/-P9FXvTxrd8
So zur Einstimmung auf Morgen. 
Viel Spass und unbedingt bis zum bitteren Ende anschauen!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Frog (29. November 2012)

jobov schrieb:


> Da ich vom mitlesen weiß, dass einige von euch auch zur Fortuna gehen, möchte ich euch dieses Video empfehlen: http://youtu.be/-P9FXvTxrd8
> So zur Einstimmung auf Morgen.
> Viel Spass und unbedingt bis zum bitteren Ende anschauen!
> Gruß
> Johannes



sehr geil!!


----------



## S.F. (29. November 2012)

In dieser Woche habe ich gleich zwei Angebote fÃ¼r euch.
Am Freitag gibtâs den nÃ¤chsten Stammtisch an gewohnter Stelle ab 19:30

Samstag wÃ¼rde ich gerne die GlÃ¼hweinsaison in DÃ¼sseldorf erÃ¶ffnen. 
17:00 am Carsch Haus und danach noch auf ein KÃ¼rzer Alt in die Altstadt. 

Freue mich auf euch!

Stefan


----------



## natureboy79 (30. November 2012)

glühwein und alt, ich hab jetzt schon ne dicke birne!
aber hauptsache es knallt.


----------



## Makke (30. November 2012)

werde zu 95% an beiden Terminen abwesend sein ...


----------



## lhampe (30. November 2012)

stammtisch heute eher unwahrscheinlich,
morgen mal gucken


----------



## oun79 (30. November 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Henrik, wird gemacht!
> @_Christoph_: keiner   Hier gibt´s einen Dienstags und eine Mittwochsrunde. Alles andere spontan nach Absprache! Da findest du schon was! Die Dienstagsrunde ist AM/Endurolastiger als die Mittwochabendrunde.


 
Servus Gemeinde,

bin ebenfalls 'gerade' nach Düsseldorf gezogen und auf der Suche nach Bikern+Trails.

Wie und wo starten denn die genannten Runden und wie groß sind die Gruppen?
Einfach dazu stoßen und Spaß haben?

Ich fahre wahlweise Hardtail oder Fully (160mm)... Gibt's hier in der Gegend Strecken, die das Fully rechtfertigen?

Was fahre ich gerne?
Wenn mit den Stuttgarter Kumpels in den Bergen (bergab) unterwegs, dann sehr gerne auf engen (steilen) Pfaden.
Verblockte Passagen sind dabei willkommen. Schnelle Trails mit ordentlich 'Flow' werden aber auch gerne 'genommen'. 

Downhill ist mir zu viel Krawall (Kopfkino )

Bin weit weg vom Besten Biker und (hoffentlich) auch weit weg vom schlechtesten Biker.
Meistens nach dem Motto unterwegs: Do or die!
(Es sei denn: Kopfkino )

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## natureboy79 (30. November 2012)

oun79 schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> bin ebenfalls 'gerade' nach Düsseldorf gezogen und auf der Suche nach Bikern+Trails.
> 
> ...



hi,fully ist hier durchaus zu gebrauchen.aber eher im bergischen land.solingen,altenberg usw.
es gibt aber auch in düsseldorf fullytaugliche teilabschnitte.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. November 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... *Hier noch was viiiel wichtigeres: X-Mas-Glühen steht vor der Tür!!!! ...*



Die Liste wird am kommenden Montag geschlossen, also bitte alle Eintragen ... 
Wichtig: Montags und Dienstags ist das Cubanitos zu!!! wir müssten dann noch ne Alternative suchen ... (was mMn schwer wird)

@oun79 ... musst mal sehen, wann wir das nächste mal fahren und mitkommen ... hier im direkten Umfeld reicht ein Hardtail ... aber wie schon oben geschrieben wird Deinem Fully auch nicht langweilig.


----------



## S.F. (30. November 2012)

Kurzes Update für alle Stammtischler.
Reservierung war nicht mehr möglich. Wer zuerst dort ist, bitte einen Platz an der Theke (oder einem Tisch) sichern

Und dem Bernd wird in Düsseldorf und Umgebung ganz sicher nicht langweilig!

 @Bernd, schau mal auf der "Fun-Riders" Seite, da stehen die Treffpunkte für das Dienstagstraining. 
Und auch sonst findest Du so einiges was wir über´s Jahr so machen!


----------



## pauing (30. November 2012)

oun79 schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> bin ebenfalls 'gerade' nach Düsseldorf gezogen und auf der Suche nach Bikern+Trails.
> 
> ...



Servus, kannst dich gerne nächsten Dienstag bei unserem Nightride anschließen. Wir starten um 18:00Uhr am Apollo, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet oder schneit. Enduro/AM - Runde. Wir fahren momentan meist zu dritt und es dauert so grob 3h. Es ist keine Rennveranstaltung und besonders technisch wird es auch nicht... es sind aber ein paar schöne schnelle Trails dabei. Jeder, der ein wenig biken kann, sollte das heile überstehen


----------



## Prolux (1. Dezember 2012)

Test 150mm Kind Shock Lev:

http://bikehotel-steineggerhof.blogspot.de/2012/09/kindshock-lev-150mm-testbericht.html


----------



## -Wally- (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey Danny,

willst Du umsteigen auf so ein Gerät mit Lenkerfernbedienung? Ansonsten hält meine KS Supernatural 150mm auch schon seit einigen Monaten tapfer durch und die Trail Trophy hat sie ja auch tapfer überstanden...und knacken im Kopf hat meine bislang auch nicht...


----------



## Frog (1. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> In dieser Woche habe ich gleich zwei Angebote für euch.
> Am Freitag gibts den nächsten Stammtisch an gewohnter Stelle ab 19:30
> 
> Samstag würde ich gerne die Glühweinsaison in Düsseldorf eröffnen.
> ...




Waren viele um 17:00 am Carschhaus Haus...ganze 3 Personen


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2012)

dann hat es sich ja gelohnt


----------



## Prolux (2. Dezember 2012)

Frog schrieb:


> Waren viele um 17:00 am Carschhaus Haus...ganze 3 Personen



Wir waren da, wo wart Ihr?


----------



## Frog (2. Dezember 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> Wir waren da, wo wart Ihr?



am Carsch Haus...da wo wir uns letztes mal getroffen haben (am Pavillon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. Dezember 2012)

Wir auch!!!! Wir waren zwischen Carschhaus Eingang und Pavillon.
Schade dass wir uns verpasst haben!


----------



## DPM (2. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend. Endlich ist das neue bike da. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1266305


----------



## pauing (2. Dezember 2012)

DPM schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Endlich ist das neue bike da. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1266305



Schick


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2012)

... noch ein Speiseeispilot ...


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wir auch!!!! Wir waren zwischen Carschhaus Eingang und Pavillon.
> Schade dass wir uns verpasst haben!



Und ist mir HMut wieder alles im Lot ?


----------



## DPM (2. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... noch ein Speiseeispilot ...



War ich schon immer. Ein Rockhopper und ein Big Hit...Das neue ist nur für euch. Nein,mit dem Big Hit wolltet ihr mich ja nicht mitnehmen.:'( (spaß) Ich denke,jetzt werde ich mich mal bei euch dran hängen. Den einzigen,den ich kenne,ist S.F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (3. Dezember 2012)

@DPM: Schick! Wo genau wohnst du denn in Neuss? Können ja mal ne Flachland-Runde hier gemeinsam drehen.


----------



## oun79 (3. Dezember 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Servus, kannst dich gerne nächsten Dienstag bei unserem Nightride anschließen. Wir starten um 18:00Uhr am Apollo, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet oder schneit. Enduro/AM - Runde. Wir fahren momentan meist zu dritt und es dauert so grob 3h. Es ist keine Rennveranstaltung und besonders technisch wird es auch nicht... es sind aber ein paar schöne schnelle Trails dabei. Jeder, der ein wenig biken kann, sollte das heile überstehen


 

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Infos!
Diesen Dienstag steht bei mir die 1. Weihnachtsfeier an 
Da kann ich leider nicht.

Ich bleib' am Ball..

B.


----------



## DPM (3. Dezember 2012)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @DPM: Schick! Wo genau wohnst du denn in Neuss? Können ja mal ne Flachland-Runde hier gemeinsam drehen.



Nähe Bahnhof.


----------



## Mzungu (3. Dezember 2012)

DPM schrieb:


> Nähe Bahnhof.



na dann sagt aber bescheid.
Ich wohne in Kaarst.


----------



## Mzungu (3. Dezember 2012)

Habe übrigens am Samstag meinen grünen Totalumbau überreicht. Haben zusammen einen Sattel gekauft und sind dann mal ca. 20 km hier gefahren. Fazit: Meiner Freundin gefällt das Bike, die Rahmenhöhe kommt super hin (da hatten im anderen Thread Leute Bedenken), und es macht ihr Spaß. Der Sattel ist jetzt kein Renn- sondern eher Treckingsattel, aber Hauptsache Sie hat nix zu  meckern. Hab ja die 2.25er Smart Sam noch gegen 2.1er Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph getauscht - jetzt schleift auch nix mehr im Rahmen. Alles in allem hab ich mein erstes Bike-Umbauprojekt damit wohl erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------



## S.F. (3. Dezember 2012)




----------



## DPM (3. Dezember 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> na dann sagt aber bescheid.
> Ich wohne in Kaarst.



Geht klar...


----------



## Makke (4. Dezember 2012)

@S.F. ... und wennste wieda fit bist, gibbet Flugstunden


----------



## Makke (4. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... *Hier noch was viiiel wichtigeres: X-Mas-Glühen steht vor der Tür!!!!*...



So Kinners, die Wahl ergibt folgenden Termin für das X-Mas-Glühen: 

Montag ......10.12.2012 -> 14 Stimmen

Jetzt brauchen wir noch eine Lokation, da wie gesagt, das Cubanitos Montags *nicht* auf hat. 
Ansonsten kommen die Alternativtermine in Frage, an denen hat das Cubanitos geöffnet:

Donnerstag .06.12.2012 -> 12 Stimmen 
Freitag .......07.12.2012 -> 13 Stimmen
Mittwoch ....19.12.2012 -> 12 Stimmen


----------



## Bee Wilder (4. Dezember 2012)

Cubanitos!
Ich dachte, das ist eh klar,
es gibt doch keine echte Alternative dazu.

Cheers
 Billie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2012)

Mojo hat am Montag geöffnet


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Dezember 2012)

Mojos, schatschatscha B-)


----------



## Frog (4. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> So Kinners, die Wahl ergibt folgenden Termin für das X-Mas-Glühen:
> 
> Montag ......10.12.2012 -> 14 Stimmen
> 
> ...



Also ist doch der Freitag der "Tag" für's treffen......Samstag's schön ausschlafen


----------



## KultFAN (4. Dezember 2012)

wär gern mal dabei...wo denn jetzt?


----------



## kawa116 (5. Dezember 2012)

Geht mir genauso. Bin grad ziemlich verwirrt. Ausser den Freitag kann ich an allen Tagen.


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2012)

Mojos ist der schlechteste Laden, da wollten wir eigentlich nicht mehr hin!!!
Ich persönlich bevorzuge jetzt den 19.12. im Cubanitos!!!

Wenn ihr euch auch noch vorher treffen wollt... kein Problem!  Ich bin halt am 07.12. zur Firmenweihnachtsfeier! Aber das sollte euch ja nicht aufhalten!!! 

Es sei denn jemand kennt noch eine gute Alternative für Montag den 10.12.!!!


----------



## Asha'man (5. Dezember 2012)

Welcher Laden war denn das, wo wir letztes Jahr waren?


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2012)

Mojo´s


----------



## pauing (5. Dezember 2012)

19.12. Cubanitos fände ich auch top...07.12 habe ich auch Firmenweihnachtsfeier...
Ansonsten ist für Montags das Lot Jonn noch gut. Ist beim Danny um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2012)

Lot Jonn ist ne Bierkneipe... dann eher das Frida in Bilk oder die Bar Alexander (aber ob die Montags geöffnet ist...


----------



## Bee Wilder (5. Dezember 2012)

Bar Alexander und Bar Alexandra haben montags geschlossen.
Ich bin aber auch eher für (einen) Freitag.

Wie sind die Cocktails im Frida's?

Cheers
 Billie


----------



## Eisbäcker (5. Dezember 2012)

ja und? was spricht gegen Bier???


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind doch ein " Beer Drinking Club with a Bicycle Problem " - Wer braucht Cocktails ?!


----------



## pauing (5. Dezember 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wir sind doch ein " Beer Drinking Club with a Bicycle Problem " - Wer braucht Cocktails ?!


Jepp!


----------



## Makke (5. Dezember 2012)

So Kinners,
das Mojo gehört wohl zu den ungemütlichsten Lokalen der Stadt und so richtig Stimmung kommt da nie auf.
Das Cubanitos und das Cocktailtrinken sind einfach eine Art Tradition und sollte daher auch so beibehalten bleiben. Jeder kann hier gerne auch noch einen Biertrff anstoßen .... kein Thema.

Da ich hier nun einige PNs und Mails bekommen habe,* lege ich nun 19.12. im Cubanitos als Cocktailtreff fest*. Die anderen Termine können sonstwie verwendet werden ...
(P.S. ziehe mich aus weiteren Diskussionen zurück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2012)

OK! 
Und Jungs! Bier gibts auch im Cubanitos und der nächste Stammtisch findet auch wieder im Januar statt!
Termin vormerken! 11.Januar 2013!


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Dezember 2012)

Yiephi freu mich auf den Stammtisch !


----------



## HeavyMG (5. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen!

hat morgen jemand frei und lust auf hoch schieben und runter fahren?


----------



## pauing (5. Dezember 2012)

Top, dann gehen wir am 19ten Kuba befreien...Salut y forca al canut!


----------



## S.F. (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich mecker nie wieder über mangelnden Reifengrip... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25065


----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es wirklich super, wie ihr euch wegen der Termine reinhängt, diskutiert und organisiert! Ich habe die bisherigen Stammtische verpasst und werde alles dran setzen beim Glühen dabei zu sein. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Bee Wilder (6. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> So Kinners,
> das Mojo gehört wohl zu den ungemütlichsten Lokalen der Stadt und so richtig Stimmung kommt da nie auf.
> Das Cubanitos und das Cocktailtrinken sind einfach eine Art Tradition und sollte daher auch so beibehalten bleiben. Jeder kann hier gerne auch noch einen Biertrff anstoßen .... kein Thema.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei und bring noch zwei oder drei Freunde mit ...
Cheers
 Billie


----------



## kawa116 (6. Dezember 2012)

So, 19. ist notiert. Bin ja mal gespannt auf den Haufen.  Wenn ichs schon nie zum Bike-Treff schaff...


----------



## KultFAN (6. Dezember 2012)

19 te....!


----------



## jugadora (6. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Da ich hier nun einige PNs und Mails bekommen habe,* lege ich nun 19.12. im Cubanitos als Cocktailtreff fest*. Die anderen Termine können sonstwie verwendet werden ...
> (P.S. ziehe mich aus weiteren Diskussionen zurück)



Schade! Johni und ich sind nicht dabei wg: Firmenweihnachtsfeiern 

Aber der 11.1. ist dafür vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2012)

Wäre Morgen jemand bei einer Schneetour durch den Grawa dabei? Start um 13:00uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## S.F. (7. Dezember 2012)

Hm... mal sehen. Bin wahrscheinlich eh in D. Kommt auch aufs Wetter und meinen Zustand nach heute Abend an...


----------



## Eisbäcker (7. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Kommt auf meinen Zustand nach heute Abend an...


 dito


----------



## Eisbäcker (7. Dezember 2012)

muß ich etwa meine Winterreifen von 2006 nochmal ausgraben


----------



## elmono (7. Dezember 2012)

Geil, bei dem Ice Man Race war ich auch (als Zuschauer).


----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2012)

Der Spaß im Schnee würde ja was später losgehen, damit man die Folgen der Weihnachtsfeierei umschlafen kann der Restkater wird dann im Schnee vertrieben...


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Dezember 2012)

Ab 12.45 starten wir an der Haasenmühle


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2012)

werd das heute nicht schaffen ... bin noch am einkaufen ...


----------



## pauing (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Eisbäcker und ich drehen auch noch ein Ründchen durch den Grawa. Wir starten um 14:00uhr am Apollo.
Für Glüder reicht die Kraft heute leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute an der Erft unterwegs und muss sagen... leider Geil!!


----------



## pauing (8. Dezember 2012)

Das war spitze!


----------



## Prolux (8. Dezember 2012)

Sieht so aus, das ich heute was verpasst habe.


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2012)

ich ärgere mich auch ein wenig, aber ich hab den Tag auch genutzt, wenn auch ohne Räder ...


----------



## Prolux (8. Dezember 2012)

@Makke,
ich denke, Du fährst nicht bei der Kälte wegen der Lunge.


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2012)

hätte es gern mal probiert, aber man kann auch an der frischen Luft aktiv sein, ohne ein Bike ... 
Hab die Woche fast 40km zu Fuß gemacht, das tut auch gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johni (8. Dezember 2012)

Fein war's mit Airhaenz in Glüder. 






Der Grip war meist klasse. 
Und wenn ausnahmsweise mal nicht, dann gab es stets einen Bremsbaum


----------



## elmono (8. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hätte es gern mal probiert, aber man kann auch an der frischen Luft aktiv sein, ohne ein Bike ...
> Hab die Woche fast 40km zu Fuß gemacht, das tut auch gut ...



War heute auch wieder laufen statt mit dem Bike unterwegs. Kann das so nur unterschreiben. Bin lieber 30-45min zu Fuß unterwegs, als 2-3h mit dem Bike - vor allem weil ich gerade erst wieder ne Mandelentzündung auskuriert hab...

Glüder sieht auf dem Bild von Johni aber auch reizvoll aus.


----------



## pauing (9. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder laufen statt mit dem Bike unterwegs. Kann das so nur unterschreiben. Bin lieber 30-45min zu Fuß unterwegs, als 2-3h mit dem Bike - vor allem weil ich gerade erst wieder ne Mandelentzündung auskuriert hab...
> 
> Glüder sieht auf dem Bild von Johni aber auch reizvoll aus.



Von den Temperaturen her war das die letzten Tage echt OK. Wir waren am Donnerstag auch nochmal 3h im Dunkeln unterwegs. 

Auf die Atemwege sollte man schon ein wenig Acht geben ... aber man kann ja einfach was gemütlicher fahren ... dann muss man nicht so viel schnaufen


----------



## S.F. (9. Dezember 2012)

Makke muss da ganz besonders aufpassen! Habe heut aber überhaupt keinen Drang nach draussen... werde wohl noch etwas die Rolle quälen...


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2012)

... ich auch ... dann geh ich mit nem großen Eimer Kaffee + Baileys in die Wanne ...


----------



## S.F. (9. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ich auch ... dann geh ich mit nem großen Eimer Kaffee + Baileys in die Wanne ...



Schwimm nicht so weit raus!!!  Und immer schön das Mädchengetränk über Wasser halten!!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (9. Dezember 2012)

Will euch jetzt ja nicht ne lange Nase machen, aber ich war heute nachmittag auf Jungferntour mit meinem neuen Splitboard. Die Hohe Acht stand nachher im Gipfelbuch ;-)


----------



## Asha'man (10. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Schneefotos! Leider schon wieder vorbei der Spuk und nur noch Schneematsch! 
 @Johni, Airhaenz: Sagt mal bescheid, da wär ich gerne dabei gewesen!


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Jochen... Hohe Acht  beim nächsten Mal bitte Bescheid geben!!!!!


----------



## Prolux (10. Dezember 2012)

ist da Schnee und Eis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Yap, Ski und Rodel gut...


----------



## DPM (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich war Samstag auch ein ründchen drehen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1270823


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist der Fahrer? Runtergefallen?


----------



## pauing (10. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Yap, Ski und Rodel gut...



Wenn deine Schulter wieder gut ist, dann müssen wa mal wieder ein Fun-Riders-Skihallenevent machen. Das war dieses Jahr im Februar sehr lustig  
Am Donnerstag geht es erstmal übers WE nach Gerlos auf die Piste  Der erste Kurzskiurlaub seit drei Jahren...mal gucken, ob ich die Berge auch noch ohne Rad runter komme


----------



## Mzungu (10. Dezember 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Wenn deine Schulter wieder gut ist, dann müssen wa mal wieder ein Fun-Riders-Skihallenevent machen. Das war dieses Jahr im Februar sehr lustig
> Am Donnerstag geht es erstmal übers WE nach Gerlos auf die Piste  Der erste Kurzskiurlaub seit drei Jahren...mal gucken, ob ich die Berge auch noch ohne Rad runter komme




...darf man denn mit dem MTB in die Skihalle?


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Nur mit Sondergenehmigung!


----------



## DPM (10. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fahrer? Runtergefallen?



Ja...plötzlich hing ich fest... schon gings über'n Lenker...


----------



## pauing (10. Dezember 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ...darf man denn mit dem MTB in die Skihalle?



Hat bestimmt noch keiner ausprobiert...wäre auf jeden Fall sehr witzig  wir sind da dann schon auf diese rutschige Bretter umgestiegen...das macht aber auch Spaß


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fahrer? Runtergefallen?



... hat wohl Schneeflöckchen gespielt ... oder doch Lawine? 

Skihalle oder Kurzurlaub .... wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Willingen, Winterberg oder Eifel würde auch schon reichen!


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jochen... Hohe Acht  beim nächsten Mal bitte Bescheid geben!!!!!



Das war sehr spontan. Und ich hab auch etwas geschummelt. Wir sind auf den Wiesen unterhalb der hohen Acht ( schätze so 100hm fehlten ) 2 h rumgetourt. Weiss nicht, wie dicht der Wald zur Hohen Acht noch wird. Bei genügen Schnee würd ich die Aktion aber nochmal machen, dann auch durch den Wald bis zum höchsten Gipfel der Eifel.


----------



## elmono (10. Dezember 2012)

A propos Skitouren: Sollte jemand von euch ab Weihnachten bis Anfang Januar auch in Tirol weilen, könnte man sich zum Touren gehen treffen.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> A propos Skitouren: Sollte jemand von euch ab Weihnachten bis Anfang Januar auch in Tirol weilen, könnte man sich zum Touren gehen treffen.



I am in Hochoetz until New years eve by accident..


----------



## elmono (10. Dezember 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> I am in Hochoetz until New years eve by accident..



Sehr gut. Telefonieren wir uns mal zusammen.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Telefonieren wir uns mal zusammen.



Das wird lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2012)

Sollte das zeitlich passen, würde ich mich zwei bis drei Tage anschliessen!


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2012)

Für alle, die noch einen Montageständer benötigen:

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/procraft-service-aid.html


----------



## Mzungu (11. Dezember 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt noch keiner ausprobiert...wäre auf jeden Fall sehr witzig  wir sind da dann schon auf diese rutschige Bretter umgestiegen...das macht aber auch Spaß



Bin da heute auf ner kleinen Tour mal vorbei gefahren (und in Ermangelung "richtiger" Berge am Parkplatz 3 mal rauf- und runter gefahren..). Ich frage mich, warum die das Gelände auf dem Hügel nicht nutzen. Wege gibt es da schon, da ließe sich mit wenig Arbeit eine nette CC Strecke bauen...


----------



## -Wally- (11. Dezember 2012)

pauing schrieb:


> Wenn deine Schulter wieder gut ist, dann müssen wa mal wieder ein Fun-Riders-Skihallenevent machen. Das war dieses Jahr im Februar sehr lustig
> Am Donnerstag geht es erstmal übers WE nach Gerlos auf die Piste  Der erste Kurzskiurlaub seit drei Jahren...mal gucken, ob ich die Berge auch noch ohne Rad runter komme



Oh! Gerlos!!!! Mensch grüß mir die Pisten dort, ich werde erst im März wieder dort sein, echt schick da. 
Dafür bin ich dann die kommenden Tage in Innsbruck und Umgebung unterwegs, den einen oder anderen Tag dann je nach Wetter auch mal auf dem Stubaier Gletscher. 
Pünktlich zu Weihnachten bin ich aber wieder zuhause.

Bei einem Skihallenevent wäre ich übrigens auch wieder dabei, das war cool, auch wenn die kleine Piste da kaum zum warm fahren reicht...


----------



## KultFAN (12. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habts alle soo gut!!Von hier aus... Viel Spaß 

Äh Mittwoch Glühwein....steht noch?


----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, steht!


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab hier schon mal vor einiger Zeit gefragt, aber da es nun konkret wird nochmal:

Hat hier jemand einen Satz Pedalgewindeschneider und kann mir den einen Tag ausleihen?


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2012)

so etwas hab ich leider nicht ...


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Der ganze Aufwand für ein Kinderrad, und alles nur, weil ich es trotz mehrfacher Versuche nicht über das Herz bringe, da den originalen >1000gr Stahlklotz wieder dranzuschrauben... 

Stefan, du bist doch hier der Profi, hast du sowas nicht? Wollte heute Abend mal die XT FC-M730 bohren und abschneiden. Standbohrmaschine und Oberfräse stehen breit,
allerdings kommt bike-components mit dem Gewindeschneider nicht in die Pötte...


----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2012)

Klar Otto, kriegen wir hin! Gib mir die Kurbeln mal mit. Bis zum WE sind die Gewinde drin. Gekürzt und vorgebohrt hast du schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Nope, ich wollte erst kürzen wenn das Gewinde geschnitten ist, so ist das handlicher. Gebohrt wird heute Abend mit 12.9, sollte so passen dass man direkt das Gewinde schneiden kann. Ich ruf dich nachher mal an, okay?

Otto



//Muss noch mehr Bohren, meine Reverb Stealth 150 ist heute angekommen


----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2012)

Lass uns erst den genauen Kernlochdurchmesser feststellen, bevor du bohrst. 
Vor allem nicht von Hand bohren!!!
Ich melde mich nach Feierabend bei Dir!


----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2012)

othu, merk dir mal alles was du machst. Das könnte bald auch für mich in Frage kommen.


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Und noch ne Frage für ein anderes Projekt, ich suche schraubbare 2fach Zugführungen, ähnlich wie hier zu sehen, aber halt 2fach und gerne zu einem etwas realistischeren Preis:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790
Jemand eine Idee wo ich sowas bekomme?


Es geht übrigens bei der zu kürzenden Kurbel um dieses schnuckelige Teil:


----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2012)

Sieht schon verdammt schick aus!

Größe war 16"? Und Gewicht angepeilt?

Solche Zugführungen gibt es mittlerweile an vielen Bikes YT, Specialized (Stefan?), Cube meine ich auch.


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Chromat gepulvert, 14", Gewicht wird bei 6,4kg liegen.

An fertigen Rädern hab ich solche Führungen schon gesehen, auch Nicolai, Alutech und so, aber nirgends
wo man die einzeln bestellen kann.


----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2012)

Das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen. Leichter als unser Hotrock in 12" und ich glaube sogar leichter als das Hotwalk 12". Gutes Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

Ich glaub für Tim muss ich auch mal nach sowas gucken...


----------



## othu (12. Dezember 2012)

Das neue (seit 6 oder 8 Wochen erhältlich) Islabike CNOC14 wiegt serienmäßig  5,9kg mit Pedalen! Das werde ich aber nicht schaffen, ich habe mir von denen schon den Alulenker schicken lassen, der spart zum alten Stahllenker 200gr, die neue Alu-Kurbel gibt es aber nicht einzeln, und die neuen, leichteren Laufräder (besonders die Naben sind leichter) auch nicht.


----------



## Frog (12. Dezember 2012)

hier mal meine Nichte mit Ihrem 16" CUBE. Ist im Nov. 4 geworden...das 14" hat sie übersprungen. Ein Kollege (hat 2 Kinder) von mir sagte nur zu den 14" Kinderbikes, dass sich die Kinder einen "Wolf" strammpeln würden....und das gleiche war auch bei meiner Nichte  der Fall....ganze 2x auf dem 14" gefahren und ab zum 16":

Auf dem Bild war sie 3,5 Jahre alt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Führungen sind von Specialized dreifach. Aber leider auch nicht billiger als bei Syntace...


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2012)

von Laplörre gibt es diese Zugführungen auch ... sogar in verschiedenen Farben, wenn ich nicht irre ...
 @othu ... sieht echt schick aus ...


----------



## Prolux (12. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> von Laplörre gibt es diese Zugführungen auch ... sogar in verschiedenen Farben, wenn ich nicht irre ...
> @othu ... sieht echt schick aus ...



siehe hier http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc75d0e1f5c95d784f6fd7dbb5b77bb43/Lapierre-Ersatzteil.html


----------



## elmono (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich hier eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Marathon angetan (z.B. http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/marathon/strecke.html) - und was erwartet einen da?


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Zappelmaxx hat sich dieses Jahr die Regen und Schlammschlacht in Willingen gegeben, den kannst du mal fragen.


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Marathon angetan (z.B. http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/marathon/strecke.html) - und was erwartet einen da?



Mehrfach! 
Kommt auf das Event, Strecke und Distanz an...
SKS Marathon in Sundern, Langenbergmarathon haben schöne Strecken... Den Transschwarzwald wollte ich irgendwann nochmal auf der Langdistanz fahren.

Du kannst eigentlich den Event nach deinen Ansprüchen auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (13. Dezember 2012)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1244638]
	
[/URL]


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Hat sich hier eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Marathon angetan (z.B. http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/marathon/strecke.html) - und was erwartet einen da?



Vor allem Lycra-Mode! 

Ich war beim Bikefestival - bei strömenden Dauerregen! Alle Fahrer sahen aus wie Sau. So, wie die Schlammbilder in den News des IBC. Eine Kollegin ist mitgefahren und hat über die rutschige Piste geschimpft. Bei Regen muss das eine Qual sein...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DPM (13. Dezember 2012)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Vor allem Lycra-Mode!
> 
> Ich war beim Bikefestival - bei strömenden Dauerregen! Alle Fahrer sahen aus wie Sau. So, wie die Schlammbilder in den News des IBC. Eine Kollegin ist mitgefahren und hat über die rutschige Piste geschimpft. Bei Regen muss das eine Qual sein...
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Ich war auch da. Die sahen aus wie sau.


----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Marathon in Sundern wurde, so mein Wissen, noch nie trocken ausgetragen ... 
Bin kein Freund solcher Events, da inzwischen auch im Freizeitsportbereich zu viele gedopte am Start sind .....


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, cremig war es fast immer. Ab km 40 fährt auf der großen Runde eh jeder gegen sich selbst, die Distanz ist der Gegner. 
Aber ist doch schön, wenn der Schlamm am Hintern zusammenläuft.


----------



## -Wally- (13. Dezember 2012)

Prolux schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1244638]
> 
> [/URL]



 Danny, weißt Du woran mich das ein bisschen erinnert?

Latsch...kurz vorm Festivalgelände:


----------



## Prolux (14. Dezember 2012)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Danny, weißt Du woran mich das ein bisschen erinnert?
> 
> Latsch...kurz vorm Festivalgelände:



Ja, super Mopette


----------



## DPM (14. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat denn bock,nächstes Jahr mit nach Winterberg oder Willingen auf das Festival zu kommen? Ich fahre eh. Kann 6 Personen mitnehmen(ohne bikes). Mit kann ich noch 2 einpacken.


----------



## KultFAN (14. Dezember 2012)

Wäre dabei, sofern ich Zeit habe. Brauchst mich allerdings nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## DPM (14. Dezember 2012)

Sollen wir zusammen fahren? Du mit deinem ich mit meinem oder treffen wir uns da? Also,wenn du Zeit und bock hast. Kann man ja noch bequatschen...is ja noch lang hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (14. Dezember 2012)

DPM schrieb:


> Wer hat denn bock,nächstes Jahr mit nach Winterberg oder Willingen auf das Festival zu kommen? Ich fahre eh. Kann 6 Personen mitnehmen(ohne bikes). Mit kann ich noch 2 einpacken.



Jungs,wir haben immer noch 2012......3 Wochen vorher kann man darüber mal sprechen!


----------



## DPM (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Frau und Kind. Ich muss mir frei nehmen.  Nein...wäre halt so eine Idee.


----------



## Heisenberg (15. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> Der Marathon in Sundern wurde, so mein Wissen, noch nie trocken ausgetragen ...
> Bin kein Freund solcher Events, da inzwischen auch im Freizeitsportbereich zu viele gedopte am Start sind .....



Es gab mal ein Jahr, da sahen wir aus wie nach einer Wüstenrally...ansonsten meist Schlamm, auch schon mal Hagel....


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Dezember 2012)

Den einzigen Marathon den ich mit gefahren bin der mir wirklich gefallen war die große Runde am Gardasee und selbst da war ich vom Stau auf der Abfahrt genervt..in Sünder wäre ichim selben Jahr fast schnellste Frau geworden.auch nass fand ich die Strecke langweilig.außerdem sind die mitfahrer sehr unfreundlich, Beschimpfungen langsamerer bis zum abdrängen von derPiste war an der TagesOrdnung.
Gruß aus dem powderland!


----------



## elmono (15. Dezember 2012)

Okay, nach den ganzen Wortmeldungen wohl erstmal kein Marathon. Scheint ja keinen Spaß zu machen. Im Downhill warten geht eh gar nicht, und nervt schon bei der jährlichen CTF in Essen maximal.

Vielleicht such ich die nächsten Herausforderungen eh im Laufsport.


----------



## Mzungu (15. Dezember 2012)

kann es sein dass ich heute einem der anwesenden gegen 13 Uhr in neuss an der erft Höhe Selikum begegnet bin?


----------



## Asha'man (16. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich oft, aber nicht gestern.


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Okay, nach den ganzen Wortmeldungen wohl erstmal kein Marathon. Scheint ja keinen Spaß zu machen. Im Downhill warten geht eh gar nicht, und nervt schon bei der jährlichen CTF in Essen maximal.
> 
> Vielleicht such ich die nächsten Herausforderungen eh im Laufsport.



06.01. Neujahrslauf in Ratingen!


----------



## Makke (16. Dezember 2012)

war gerade 3h im Dreck spielen ... jetzt gehts mir gut ... nur die Waschorgie war etwas aufwendiger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (16. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 06.01. Neujahrslauf in Ratingen!



Da bin ich tatsächlich angemeldet. Du etwa auch?


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2012)

Mittwoch 19.12. ab wann und wo treffen wir uns? Und wie wird der Abend weiter verlaufen? W-Markt und dann Cubanitos oder direkt ins Cubanitos?


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Da bin ich tatsächlich angemeldet. Du etwa auch?



Ja, klar! Firma sponsort den Lauf ein wenig und wir laufen immer mit ner ganzen Truppe mit.

Oli! 19:00 Weihnachtsmarkt und anschliessend ins Cubanitos.
Treffpunkt Weihnachtmarkt im Stadtbrückchen/Grabenstrasse... an der Grabenstrasse ist direkt auf der Ecke der erste G-Weinstand.


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke nochmal an Stefan, mit seiner tatkräftigen Hilfe wurde aus dem hier:





das hier:

Shimano FC-M730 in 90mm Länge:





und sieht damit deutlich hübscher aus als das Original, und spart nebenbei ca. 350gr:









Hat zufällig jemand ein Alu-Kettenblatt 5Arm, 32t rumliegen?


----------



## elmono (17. Dezember 2012)

Gute Arbeit othu!




S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, klar! Firma sponsort den Lauf ein wenig und wir laufen immer mit ner ganzen Truppe mit.
> 
> Oli! 19:00 Weihnachtsmarkt und anschliessend ins Cubanitos.
> Treffpunkt Weihnachtmarkt im Stadtbrückchen/Grabenstrasse... an der Grabenstrasse ist direkt auf der Ecke der erste G-Weinstand.



Prima, dann sehen wir uns ja an der Startlinie. 

Für Weihnachtsfeiern bin ich leider raus. Bin schon wieder auf Penicillin. Mein Jahresende war bis jetzt irgendwie ziemlich verseucht...


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

Sauber Otto!!! 

Jan:  Gute Besserung!!!!

Ich habe hier mal noch einen sehr interessanten Test zu den verschiedenen Laufradgrössen gefunden!
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/05/31/26-zoll-650b-29er-formatvergleich-im-praxistest/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2012)

der Typ ist ein CC-Fahrer ... da erwartet man nichts anderes als Ergebnis. 
Am Ende soll jeder fahren was er will ... 29" kommt für mich nicht in Frage ... Ende!

Am AM-Bike könnte ich mir noch 650b vorne und 26" hinten gut vorstellen ...

@othu ... sauber, das sieht richtig gut aus ... 5-arm-Kettenblätter habe ich keine


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist trotzdem interessant!
Und gerade die Aussage zu 650B finde ich bemerkenswert.
Hier gehts mit AMs weiter. 

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...ai-helius-ac-29er659b26-zoller-teil-2-praxis/


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2012)

ich bleib trotzdem beim 26"er ... und warum: 
a) ich mag es, das Bike mal schnell beschleunigen zu können
b) spiele ich zu gerne auf den Trail
c) und ich will nicht das alles "leichter" wird, denn ich mag den Anspruch, den das Biken im Gelände mit sich bringt!!! 

... können wir jetzt das Thema wechseln, ich werd sonst noch fuchtig ...


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

Ooooooch!!! Ein Tässchen Mitleid...


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein Alu-Kettenblatt 5Arm, 32t rumliegen?



Hätten wir ja direkt mal nachsehen können...


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Jaja, wenn man immer so viel Zeug im Kopf hat... hab gedacht ich hätte noch eins, musste aber feststellen, 4arm passt nicht auf 5arm... wer hätte das ahnen können


----------



## elmono (17. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ich bleib trotzdem beim 26"er ... und warum:
> a) ich mag es, das Bike mal schnell beschleunigen zu können
> b) spiele ich zu gerne auf den Trail
> c) und ich will nicht das alles "leichter" wird, denn ich mag den Anspruch, den das Biken im Gelände mit sich bringt!!!
> ...



Wir könnten stattdessen auch über Apple vs. Microsoft diskutieren?!


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Oder Messer, Whisky, oder, oder, oder...
Anregungen gibt Edition reichlich im "zeig was du gekauft hast" Thread!


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Wir könnten stattdessen auch über Apple vs. Microsoft diskutieren?!



.... ooooh neiiiiiiin ...   (ihr treibt mich in den Waaaaahnsinn)


----------



## Prolux (17. Dezember 2012)

Oh Man Jungens,
jeder soll fahren wat er will und kann, von mir aus Kunstrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> .... ooooh neiiiiiiin ...   (ihr treibt mich in den Waaaaahnsinn)



Au jaaaaa


----------



## kawa116 (17. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Jaja, wenn man immer so viel Zeug im Kopf hat... hab gedacht ich hätte noch eins, musste aber feststellen, 4arm passt nicht auf 5arm... wer hätte das ahnen können



Na komm, des bekommt der Stefan (hier stand vorher auf Grund geistiger Umnachtung fälschlicherweise Frank) doch bestimmt umgebaut.


----------



## othu (17. Dezember 2012)

Wer ist Frank?


----------



## kawa116 (17. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wer ist Frank?



Siehe Beitrag zuvor.


----------



## Prolux (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Stefan,

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1264385]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

5m Drop ins Flat! 
Ach, ein wenig Industriekleber und Politur, dann ist das wie neu!


----------



## Prolux (17. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/55750167"]NSMB Wishes You A Merry Christmas on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lhampe (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

für heute Abend muß ich auch passen. Eine frische Erkältung rät mir solche sozialen Zusammenkünfte besser sein zu lassen. Echt Schade.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Bee Wilder (19. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> 19:00 Weihnachtsmarkt und anschliessend ins Cubanitos.
> Treffpunkt Weihnachtmarkt im Stadtbrückchen/Grabenstrasse... an der Grabenstrasse ist direkt auf der Ecke der erste G-Weinstand.



Piet und ich kommen direkt ins Cubanitos, so gegen 20:15 Uhr, seid ihr dann schon da?

Cheers
 Billie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. Dezember 2012)

denke ja ... bis gleich


----------



## Mzungu (19. Dezember 2012)

ja irgendwie war da eben (gegen 22 Uhr) mega viel los im Cubanitos. Und da S.F. der einzige ist, den ich mal in echt kennengelernt hab, ich ihn aber nicht auf Anhieb gesehen habe, bin ich wieder gegangen. Schade, müssen wir zum kennenlernen wohl doch Biken statt zu Trinken


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2012)

jaja .... das waren wir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guten Morgen Gemeinde .... meine Stimme ist durch, die 3,5h Schlaf waren auch zu wenig und trotzdrm war es wunderschöööön mit Euch.

Bis bald auf den Trail .... 

... erst mal nen dicken Pott Kaffe machen ... sonst wird das hier nix


----------



## Asha'man (20. Dezember 2012)

Oh mann. Ich war gar nicht soooo lange da und bin trotzdem totmüde. Aber erstmal Bahn knapp verpasst und dann die halbe Strecke zu Fuss gelaufen. War schön. 

Mit euch wars auch sehr lustig gestern! War echt mal ne gelungene Aktion! Endlich ein paar Leute wieder gesehen, die man schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen hat (Huhu Olli du Heiopei! Und der andere Olli und und und).  Ralf ohne Radklamotten irgendwann wieder erkannt. *ankoppfass*

Stimme weg. Zum Glück muss ich mit meiner Software nicht reden (nur manchmal fluchen). 

Machen wir nen Termin für nächstes Jahr fest? 
 @Makke: Na? Heute machen wir ein, zwei 7er Projekte, wa?


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2012)

hab gerade einen verwirrten Anruf von der Regierung bekommen ... hatte den Kassenzettel vom Cubanitos heute Nacht an den Kühlschrank gepinnt ... und der war laaaaang ...  
Wer mir mal fix nen Cocktail mixen ... 33cl RedBull, 4cl Espresso und 2x Aspirin  und dann ab in den Mixxxa


----------



## Frog (20. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> hab gerade einen verwirrten Anruf von der Regierung bekommen ... hatte den Kassenzettel vom Cubanitos heute Nacht an den Kühlschrank gepinnt ... und der war laaaaang ...
> Wer mir mal fix nen Cocktail mixen ... 33cl RedBull, 4cl Espresso und 2x Aspirin  und dann ab in den Mixxxa



wie hoch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2012)

kanpp 400â¬ ...


----------



## Frog (20. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> kanpp 400 ...




sauber....


----------



## Mzungu (20. Dezember 2012)

...und was haben die anderen getrunken?


----------



## KultFAN (20. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

stand da nicht irgendwas von "happy hour" ...egal, war nen gelungener Abend, coole Truppe, hoffe man sieht sich auf den Trails...


----------



## _andi_ (20. Dezember 2012)

hey ihr,

ich bin ja auf der suche nach einem neuen rahmen/bike. und das liteville 601 mk2 find ich ganz schick. das gibts ja sogar in xs. kennt ihr hier in der umgebung einen händler, der das zum probefahrn hat? ich find leider nix im netz ....


----------



## Frog (20. Dezember 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55352


----------



## Frog (20. Dezember 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> hey ihr,
> 
> ich bin ja auf der suche nach einem neuen rahmen/bike. und das liteville 601 mk2 find ich ganz schick. das gibts ja sogar in xs. kennt ihr hier in der umgebung einen händler, der das zum probefahrn hat? ich find leider nix im netz ....



...du mußt langsam mit bekommen haben, dass wir hier nicht so auf "Leid"-Will stehen....auch wenn an der Qualität nicht mangelt!

Bei uns fährt nur der Airhanz ein 301 in S. Frag den mal wieso er nicht ein 601 genommen hat.
Aber wenn du natürlich einen XS Rahmen benötigst, bist du natürlich eingeschränkt in der Auswahl der Enduro-Rahmen.

So, ich werde mich mal fertig machen und eine kleine Runde mit dem RUNE machen....weiter testen, der CCDBair ist nichts für "drauf & los".


----------



## _andi_ (20. Dezember 2012)

ja xs ist ein muss. da finde ich echt nicht viel 

hab auf einem torque frx s noch nicht gesessen ... ka ob das reichen würde.


----------



## Bee Wilder (20. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> kanpp 400 ...



... das macht pro Person ... 
wie viele waren wir denn? so 24 oder gar mehr? 
und mit hoher Mädelz-Quote, yep!
und das trotz chaotischer Doodle-Umfrage 

war prima mit euch!

cheers
 Billie


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Dezember 2012)

400 bei 20 leuten?
dat geht besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2012)

@natureboy79 ... wie geht es Dir? ... alles gut überstanden?


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Dezember 2012)

hey!ja danke!sieht erstmal ganz gut aus.muss allerdings im moment noch jeden zweiten tag in die uni wegen blutwerte und so.aber seit drei wochen keine dialyse mehr!ich muss einfach geduld haben bis sich alles eingespielt hat.

war gestern richtig was los bei euch.schöne fette gänsekeulen wünsche
ich euch an den tagen.


----------



## pauing (20. Dezember 2012)

natureboy79: Das hört sich gut an. Weiterhin gute Besserung! 

@all: War ein fantastisches Trüppchen gestern! Da haben wir dem "drinking club with mountainbiking problem" alle Ehre gemacht


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja Ingo! Und du führst im Winterpokalalllololvernichtungsranking! 

  @norman  Weiterhin gutes Gelingen und gute Besserung!

   @muzungu: Wir waren aber wirklich nicht zu übersehen!  ab den Turntables waren es nur noch Mountainbiker!

@all: Endlich ganz normale Leute!   War wieder mal schön mit euch und es war ein all time high bei den Teilnehmern.
 @aSha: das Event ist fester Bestandteil unserer Jahresplanung!
 @Henrik: den Bakeeper sollten wir auf die ersten Endurorennen mitnehmen... dann wird das Ergebnis zweitrangig! 
 @Thoschl: bitte in die TT Planung einbinden 

Achja... ich hab insgesamt 24 Personen gezählt!


----------



## Mzungu (20. Dezember 2012)

Na das klingt auf jeden Fall nach einem gelungenen Abend.
Aber hatte ja niemand "Mountainbiker" auf der Stirn stehen...und dich hab ich nicht gesehen, wollte dann auch nicht explizit nach dir suchen.
(Heute unsere Solinger Hausrunde (Ohligs - Schloss Burg) war übrigens cool...mit Eisregen gegen Ende...)


----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2012)

Eisregen... brrrrrr.... da habe ich doch lieber im warmen Büro gesessen..... 

Hm, ich glaube, wenn Du max zwei Leute in dem Laden gefragt hättest, hättest Du mich wahrscheinlich innerhalb von einer Minute gefunden


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> hey ihr,
> 
> ich bin ja auf der suche nach einem neuen rahmen/bike. und das liteville 601 mk2 find ich ganz schick. das gibts ja sogar in xs. kennt ihr hier in der umgebung einen händler, der das zum probefahrn hat? ich find leider nix im netz ....



Norco Range gibts in XS

Liteville

Das Spezi Enduro in S ist aber auch mit 395mm Sitzrohrlänge nicht viel größer.

Banshee Rune S ebenfalls 395mm Sitzrohr

Mondraker Dune in S mit 380 mm Sitzrohr


----------



## _andi_ (21. Dezember 2012)

hey klasse liste stefan, vielen dank!

das banshee sieht ja übelst complicated aufgebaut aus. ist das nicht fehleranfälliger als andere hinterbauten? ich mags lieber "keep it simple and stupid" 

aus der liste trifft, zumindest optisch, leider auch nur das spezi enduro meinen geschmack. da müsst ich mich mal auf eins in s setzen. deins war m oder?


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ... ich mags lieber "keep it simple and stupid"


... dann am Besten ein Hardtail ... simple und bewährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (21. Dezember 2012)

Hardtail? Starr! Mit HS-33! Und Singlespeed!



"Fehleranfällig" ist ein VPP Hinterbau nicht. Und auch kein anderes Fully.
Es gibt höchstens verschiedene Intensitäten bei Wartungshäufigkeit und Abstimmung.


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2012)

Von Stefans Liste würde ich auch das Banshee nehmen ;-)
Meine bisherigen VPP Rahmen waren von der Hinterbauperformance top!
Oder "zur Not" das Norco.


----------



## Frog (21. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Von Stefans Liste würde ich auch das Banshee nehmen ;-)
> Meine bisherigen VPP Rahmen waren von der Hinterbauperformance top!
> Oder "zur Not" das Norco.



Banshee kannst Du bei mir Probesitzen 
(Gr. L)


----------



## Frog (21. Dezember 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> hey klasse liste stefan, vielen dank!
> 
> das banshee sieht ja übelst complicated aufgebaut aus. ist das nicht fehleranfälliger als andere hinterbauten? ich mags lieber "keep it simple and stupid"
> 
> aus der liste trifft, zumindest optisch, leider auch nur das spezi enduro meinen geschmack. da müsst ich mich mal auf eins in s setzen. deins war m oder?



dannn nur dies:
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/five_s/

oder

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/alpine-160/

http://factoryjackson.com/2012/08/06/long-termer-orange-five-preview/#.UNRT2rZ1tVA

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k280/hepsta/Orange5Edited.jpg


----------



## _andi_ (21. Dezember 2012)

haha super idee makke 

aber neeee, 160 - 180 mm möcht ich haben. für sonntagsrunden hab ich ja mein kleines xc.



Makke schrieb:


> ... dann am Besten ein Hardtail ... simple und bewährt


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2012)

Oli, die Orange Rahmen haben für unseren Sitzriesen ein zu hohes Tretlager!

Andi: Alle Hinterbauten sind mittlerweile alle ausgereift. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Ich muss zugeben, dass Olis Rune ordentlich gegen mein Enduro anstinken kann! Mit der MZ55 Titan noch einmal mehr!!! 

Was ist denn mit dem Fanes oder dem Carver ICB?
Canyon gibts nicht in XS mit 160 bis 180mm FW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2012)

Rahmen mit viel Federweg in so kleinen Größen ist eh ein Problem, da das Hinterrad ständig am Sattel ansetzen würde ... 
_Andi_ muss ggf. auf Frauenrahmen schaun ... z.B. Norco Vixa .... oder Norco Range


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2012)

Wobei ich glaube, dass Andi auch mit einem S zurechtkommt
Hier noch ein Rotwild E1. Das finde ich auch sehr schick!


----------



## Prolux (21. Dezember 2012)

Was ist mit Radon Swoop in 16".

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Enduro/Freeride_id_5941_.htm


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2012)

Andi braucht ein Sitzrohr unter 400mm .. das wird schon wieder knapp


----------



## Prolux (21. Dezember 2012)

Ingo, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2012)

Sieh an, der Ingo... 
Happy Bördsday!!!
Das müssten wir ja eigentlich schon wieder begiessen... 

16Zoll ist mit 40,64cm für Andi die oberste Grenze, ginge aber gerade noch. Immer auf die reale Sitzrohrlänge achten. Beim S Enduro sind ja auch 395mm das sind auch noch fast 16Zoll! Naja, 15,5


----------



## Prolux (21. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sieh an, der Ingo...
> Happy Bördsday!!!
> Das müssten wir ja eigentlich schon wieder begiessen...





Das mit dem begiessen, da halte ich mich raus.


----------



## lhampe (21. Dezember 2012)

Ingo, Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir.


----------



## _andi_ (21. Dezember 2012)

happy birthday ingo!







mein xc hat ja auch 41 cm, das passt super. braucht man bei nem enduro/freerider weniger?

derzeit tendiere ich wohl nach wie vor zum Torque FRX in S. aber muss halt mal irgendwo probesitzen. leider gibts in koblenz die nur in m und l. optisch sagt mir das zumindest total zu. leider ohne stahlfeder 

mädchen rahmen sind super, aber die farbe darf nicht einem puppenhaus entspringen


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2012)

Du wirst schon das richtige Rad fnden! Optik ist wichtig, Candyfarben bei Männern in!!! 

Hast ja jetzt genügend Auswahl  
Die FR Bikes haben bei gleicher Größe (XS, S, M) meist ein bis zwei cm weniger Rahmenhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (21. Dezember 2012)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hast ja jetzt genügend Auswahl



oh ja, auswahl hab ich jetzt erstmal genug. vielen dank!
mal sehn was davon in passender größe in der gegend probesitzbar ist.


----------



## S.F. (22. Dezember 2012)

Auf meinem Enduro hast Du ja schon gesessen. Das war M und war schon nah dran. Beim Enduro würde Dir S in jedem Fall passen!


----------



## pauing (22. Dezember 2012)

@all danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

andi: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/85814-canyon-torque-2007


----------



## _andi_ (23. Dezember 2012)

danke, aber nah .... wollt schon nen neuen rahmen


----------



## Makke (23. Dezember 2012)

@Ingo ... auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute ...


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, der Otto hat schon wieder gebastelt... 
Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen!


----------



## _andi_ (23. Dezember 2012)

not bad .... ist das poliert oder verchromt? sowas könnt mir auch gefallen


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

hochglanzverdichtet vom Folgen-Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Alternative zum CCDB: Dueler Suspension

Vertrieb über Italien UK oder FR.

Dueler KR Coil 

Dueler KRH PRC


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

@Andi: was ist mit den Canyon Strive Modellen im Outlet?

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1004012
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1003976

und dann ist da noch ein FRX
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1003836


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Strive finde ich etwas unglücklich konstruiert, nur um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen diese unselige 360° Box... naja, die macht den Hinterbau auch nicht mehr schlechter.


Ich pack jetzt mal nen Erdinger und geh in die Garage, ein paar Löcher in meinen Rahmen bohren, der muss leichter werden


----------



## _andi_ (23. Dezember 2012)

das strive hat das gleiche "problem" wie die meisten rahmen .... viel zu rundlich für meinen geschmack. von der technik, aber leider gar keine ahnung. das frx dagegen schaut gar nicht schelcht aus. aber ob das lohnt ist dann die andere frage. ich möcht das frx dann auf 2x10 umbaun. denke da könnt ich direkt die 2013er modelle für 2000 nehmen. ohtu, weißt du, ob die 2012 und 2013er frx rahmen gleich sind?


----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Also doch ein 2013er Enduro!


----------



## othu (23. Dezember 2012)

Das 2013er FRX hat nochmal einen 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommen, das ist  selbst in der steilen Trackflip Einstellung dann als Enduro grenzwertig, ich würde versuchen ein 2012er zu bekommen.

Zweifach am FRX ist auch ein bisschen tricky wenn du eine ISCG Kettenführung nutzen willst, geht aber mit ein bisschen basteln.

Wenn du dich wirklich für das FRX entscheidest, können wir gerne auch mal telefonieren wenn du magst.



//Löcher gebohrt, mein FRX ist jetzt sicherlich 3gr leichter, jetzt hält mich Uphill keiner mehr auf!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (23. Dezember 2012)

Saugeil! 
Als nächstes bauen wir unseren eigenen Rahmen!  

Und jetzt noch die Leitung durchs unterrohr nach oben legen...


----------



## zappelmaxx (24. Dezember 2012)

othu schrieb:


> //Löcher gebohrt, mein FRX ist jetzt sicherlich 3gr leichter, jetzt hält mich Uphill keiner mehr auf!!!!



Geil! Wenn Deine uphill-performance jetzt so einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht hat, geh ich auch in den Keller - bewaffnet mit einem Dremel ;-)


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Dezember 2012)

uff!ich komm bei euren technischen verbesserungen nicht mehr mit.
schlimm?
bin halt nur ein doofer bergradfahrer.


----------



## lhampe (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und tolle .

Mein Bastelprojekt ist noch nicht soweit um es zu zeigen.

2. Weihnachtstag biken wäre ich für zu haben.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## _andi_ (24. Dezember 2012)

auch ein frohes fest an alle!

und noch eine frage zu meinem zukünftigen .... bei den trails hier im gebiet (glüder und so) ... ist da eine doppelbrückengabel hinderlich? sollte ich da eher abstand von nehmen? hat da wer praxiserfahrung? würde ich mit meinen 65kg überhaupt die zusätzliche stabilität einer doppelbrücke merken?


----------



## othu (24. Dezember 2012)

eher hinderlich und eher nicht bemerkbar.
definitiv overkill.


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Dezember 2012)

_andi_ schrieb:


> auch ein frohes fest an alle!
> 
> und noch eine frage zu meinem zukünftigen .... bei den trails hier im gebiet (glüder und so) ... ist da eine doppelbrückengabel hinderlich? sollte ich da eher abstand von nehmen? hat da wer praxiserfahrung? würde ich mit meinen 65kg überhaupt die zusätzliche stabilität einer doppelbrücke merken?



160 bis 180mm FW je nach Geschmack mit einer Singlecrown, Tapered Schaft und 20mm Achse reichen absolut.
Es gibt auch Fahrtechnik Elemente die mit mehr Federweg schlechter funktionieren und unsere bescheidenen Trails hier werden mit zuviel FW auch irgendwann langweilig..Bin schon vor langer Zeit von einem 170/180mm Rad wieder auf max. 160mm beim Enduro umgestiegen. 
Den vielen Federweg braucht man nur beim Droppen und in alpinen Bikeparks.


----------



## pauing (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin, hätte morgen jemand Lust mit durch den Schlamm zu schländern. Wie wäre es mit 11.00uhr glüdern?


----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2012)

Habe eben mal schnell die Regenlücke genutzt!  
Wenn biken, dann früher! Muss um 14 Uhr gehts nochmal ab zur Family.
D.h. Aufbruch zwischen 9h und 10h.
Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht wie aus Kübeln.
Gerne auch in direkter Nähe.


----------



## githriz (25. Dezember 2012)

Hätte auch Lust! War ja in letzter Zeit mehr in der Kneipe mit euch als auf dem Trail  Mir wäre früh auch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann Morgen nicht.


----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2012)

Na dann schau ich mal in den Wettervorhersong... 


Andi:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/90241-bmc-super-trail-st02-enduro-custom-neu-neu-neu


----------



## pauing (25. Dezember 2012)

Früher ist auch ok


----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dann maximal bis 12:30 fahren. Das wird knapp mit Glüder. Dann müssten wir allerspätestens um 9:30 an der Haasenmühle oder in Glüder starten.
Oder wir fahren an der Fauna!


----------



## githriz (25. Dezember 2012)

Fauna wär natürlich praktisch für mich


----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade mal nachgesehen... sowohl Fauna, als auch Wipperhaue/Haasenmühle ist gleich weit und gleiche Anfahrtzeit.
Ingooooo?????


----------



## pauing (25. Dezember 2012)

Also dann morgen früh Fango-Tour mit Start 9:00Uhr an der Fauna?
 @danny Donnerstag und Freitag kann auch noch geradelt werden...Meld dich morgen mal...


----------



## githriz (25. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei! 
Makke, was ist mit dir? Bei schlamm & fauna darfst du eigentlich nicht fehlen


----------



## S.F. (25. Dezember 2012)

Alaska! Bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (25. Dezember 2012)

Top....Stefan, nimmst du deinen Dirtworker mit Bis morgen in alter Frische!


----------



## lhampe (25. Dezember 2012)

9:00! Ist selbst mir als Frühaufsteher zu früh. Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme bin ich dabei.


----------



## _andi_ (25. Dezember 2012)

schade, bin grad noch in bayern und morgen um die uhrzeit irgendwo auf der a3 unterwegs. fauna hätt ich gern mal kennengelernt. nächstes mal dann 

viel spass euch!


----------



## Makke (26. Dezember 2012)

@Ulf ... bin zuweit weg ...


----------



## Makke (26. Dezember 2012)

@Ulf ... bin zu weit weg


----------



## githriz (26. Dezember 2012)

Nächstes mal bist du wieder dabei, Stefan hat schon mal die Trails für dich frei geräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (26. Dezember 2012)

@Makke und Fangobrüder: Schade, wäre noch was Fango für dich über gewesen, Makke Die Untergrundkonsistents war eher flüssig als cremig...waren das eigentlich Wege oder Bäche, wo wir lang sind??? Es war auf jeden Fall ein riesen Spaß!


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Fotos! 
Ich bin leider auch weit weg. 

Da würde ich gern mal mitkommen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## KultFAN (26. Dezember 2012)

Die Säge immer am Mann


----------



## S.F. (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ging schön flüssig von der Hand! 
Die Trailpflege kam sogar gut an! 

Ingo, denk an deine WP Einträge!


----------



## pauing (26. Dezember 2012)

@S.F. Ich war so mit Gabelschaftkürzen beschäftigt, da habe ich das ganz vergessen...mein Vorbau ist jetzt auch tiefer gelegt WP ist eingetragen!

Die Sattelstütze scheint aber nen kapitalen Totalschaden zu haben. Die Kartusche von der Kind Shock ist wohl hops gegangen. Das Teil wippt im ausgefahrenen Zustand jute 3cm. Oder hat einer von euch zufällig schonmal eine Kind Shock zerlegt und wieder funktionierend zusammengestöpselt bekommen? Sieht in dem KS Thread nach komplizierter Fummellei aus


----------



## S.F. (26. Dezember 2012)

Na dann wirds wohl Zeit für eine neue Stütze...


----------



## githriz (27. Dezember 2012)

Samstag soll es ja noch mal schönes Wetter geben dieses Jahr  
Ich hätte Lust auf eine Glüder oder Altenberg Runde. Für Altenberg bin ich aber als Guide nicht so geeignet  
Wie schaut's bei euch aus?


----------



## Prolux (27. Dezember 2012)

Jungens, wat is mit Samstach!


----------



## Wayne70 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hey, kann man aus der Ecke Mettmann mal zu euch stoßen wenn es auf Trails geht? Wenn ja, wo wäre eine Treffmöglichkeit? Gruß Wayne


----------



## S.F. (27. Dezember 2012)

Samstag muss ich noch schauen... Kann ich erst morgen zu- oder absagen.
 @wayne: Sischer dat! Dienstags und Mittwochs gibts jeweils regelmässige After- Work- Touren. Ab Januar geht´s da sicher wieder los. Treffpunkt ist dann immer der Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee.

Regelmässig hier mitlesen, dann wird das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (27. Dezember 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> Samstag soll es ja noch mal schönes Wetter geben dieses Jahr
> Ich hätte Lust auf eine Glüder oder Altenberg Runde. Für Altenberg bin ich aber als Guide nicht so geeignet
> Wie schaut's bei euch aus?



Samstag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Makke (27. Dezember 2012)

waere samstag dabei ...


----------



## JaSon78 (27. Dezember 2012)

Servus, 
einer Lust auf eine G-Wood Runde am Freitag nachmittag, 14 Uhr Startzeit?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## githriz (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich schlag mal für morgen 10.30 Uhr vor. Bin aber flexibel. 
Makke, kannst du in Altenberg Guiden? Dann wär ich dafür.


----------



## Makke (28. Dezember 2012)

wo ist mir egal ... es muss nur langsam sein ... 4 Tage Fresskoma ... ich fühle mich wie ein Ballon (vermutlich sehe ich nicht anderst aus)


----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Dezember 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> Ich schlag mal für morgen 10.30 Uhr vor. Bin aber flexibel.
> Makke, kannst du in Altenberg Guiden? Dann wär ich dafür.



Altenberg hört sich gut an. 10:30 Uhr hört sich früh an. Sollte aber machbar sein...

 @Makke: kannst du mir den Umwerfer mitbringen - falls noch vorhanden...  Ich bring den laaaangen Inbus mit - ist noch vorhanden


----------



## Makke (28. Dezember 2012)

werd versuchen drann zu denken ... muss gleich mal in die Garage ...


----------



## Makke (28. Dezember 2012)

10:30 Uhr am P&R Burscheid ...


----------



## lhampe (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei. Hab heute schon mal in auf den gemäßigten Glüdertrails mit dem Hardtail geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin nicht dabei, Konadämpfer ist platt!!!  
Hält keine Luft mehr nach dem Durchschlag.


----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2012)

Danny der Dämpferkiller... 

Bin für Altenberg raus.

Danny, ich bring den Ersatzdämpfer fürs Enduro mit und ruf dich an, wenn ich in D bin.


----------



## _andi_ (28. Dezember 2012)

oh grad erst gelesen! altenberg klingt toll! 

makke hast du da einen google maps pfeil für mich? altenberg kenn ich mich gar nicht aus


----------



## githriz (28. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> 10:30 Uhr am P&R Burscheid ...



 Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## _andi_ (28. Dezember 2012)

ist das der parkplatz direkt an der autobahnausfahrt burscheid?


----------



## githriz (29. Dezember 2012)

Da haben wir richtig Glück gehabt, bestes Wetter für die wahrscheinlich letzte Tour in diesem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (29. Dezember 2012)

Juhu, das sieht nach Spaß aus Das war heute aber auch ein Sahnewetter


----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2012)

jepp ... war ne schööööne Sache heute ...
Und Danl unseres Gastfahrers Alfred, sind wir wieder um zwei Trails reicher!!!

... muss zugeben, bin doch ordentlich platt heute ...


----------



## Asha'man (29. Dezember 2012)

Sieht nach viel Spass aus! Hatten wir heute zwar auch, aber da wäre ich auch gern dabei gewesen. Beim nächsten Mal!!!


----------



## pauing (30. Dezember 2012)

Was schönes zum anschauen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25490


----------



## lhampe (30. Dezember 2012)

Makke schrieb:


> ... muss zugeben, bin doch ordentlich platt heute ...



gut das ich dann doch nicht der einzige bin dem es so geht...


----------



## lhampe (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist heute noch jemand für ne spontane Runde zu begeistern?
Besser wird das Wetter vorerst nicht mehr


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2012)

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Makke (31. Dezember 2012)

... dem schließe ich mich mal an ... 

und weil es gestern so schön war:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mPonNSB5bw&feature=share"]Stenkelfeld Das Silvester Feuerwerk - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pauing (31. Dezember 2012)

Einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## elmono (31. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch an die ganze Bande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2013)

Na, alle noch im Koma?
Willkommen in 2013! 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut rübergekommen!
Freue mich schon auf die ein odere ander Aktion und viele schöne Touren und Events!


----------



## Frog (1. Januar 2013)

Rahmen:

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...eqrecqid=f97a9832-f2c6-4823-a52d-c3119e57ff4f


----------



## _andi_ (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Mädels & Jungs!



Frog schrieb:


> Rahmen:
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...eqrecqid=f97a9832-f2c6-4823-a52d-c3119e57ff4f



schick und günstig! schade, dass es den nur in m und l gibt.


----------



## Makke (1. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Landratten ... allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!!


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Mädels & Jungs!
> 
> 
> 
> schick und günstig! schade, dass es den nur in m und l gibt.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/93060-corsair-marque-small-hammerschmidt-usw-wie-neu


----------



## Frog (1. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/93060-corsair-marque-small-hammerschmidt-usw-wie-neu



sieht ja richtig schick aus....Baujahr wäre interessant, da die ja an der Plastikführung durch die Schwinge noch was geändert haben. Ob das aber auch für eine Hammerschmit relevant ist????


----------



## Wayne70 (1. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Samstag muss ich noch schauen... Kann ich erst morgen zu- oder absagen.
> @wayne: Sischer dat! Dienstags und Mittwochs gibts jeweils regelmässige After- Work- Touren. Ab Januar geht´s da sicher wieder los. Treffpunkt ist dann immer der Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee.
> 
> Regelmässig hier mitlesen, dann wird das schon!



Fein, wie lange fahrt ihr so?
Bin aktuell leider erst für 15 bis max 25 km gut ( und eigentlich noch im Reha Aufbauprogramm nach Kreuzbandriss. ). Kanns aber halt nicht abwarten.
Wayne


----------



## klasse08-15 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr an Alle!
 @wayne

Hier in Düsseldorf ist es konditionell nicht so sehr anspruchsvoll. Es gibt viele flache Verbindungsstücke, da kommt die Puste schnell zurück.
Im Bergischen Land sieht das jedoch anders aus.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues! 
Ich freu mich schon auf ne Menge neuer Trails mit euch in 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (2. Januar 2013)

@ andi:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/93167-dartmoor-wish-rahmen-2012-graphite-neu


----------



## _andi_ (2. Januar 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> @ andi:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/93167-dartmoor-wish-rahmen-2012-graphite-neu



sehr hübsch, aber leider kein post mount und keine steckachse


----------



## Frog (2. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> sehr hübsch, aber leider kein post mount und keine steckachse



wer braucht den Postmount und Steckachse?

habe bei meinem neuen Rahmen auch kein Post-Mount und keine Steckachse....wäre aber möglich gewesen.

Postmount ist völlig überbewertet!! Die Gefahr, das mal ein Gewinde ausreist (wenn keine Inlay vorhanden) wäre mir viel zu gross. 

Steckachse: Ich hätte eine genommen, wenn ich nicht so viele Laufräder hätte. Aber fahre jetzt schon zig Jahre mit Schnellspanner! 

Man muss für den Preis auch Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2013)

Andi, was willst Du Floh auch mit ner Steckachse?  
Postmountadapter angebaut, fertig!

Was is denn nu mit dem Torque FRX???? Fahr doch mal nach Koblenz zum Probesitzen. Wenns passt, gleich mitnehmen!


----------



## _andi_ (2. Januar 2013)

die tun ja nix über neujahr 

müssen das erstmal aufbaun und mir dann bescheid geben, wenns soweit ist. mitte januar sagten sie erstmal unverbindlich. bin gespannt


----------



## Prolux (2. Januar 2013)

Der Andi möchte Bender`s Jah Drop springen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (2. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Andi, was willst Du Floh auch mit ner Steckachse?
> Postmountadapter angebaut, fertig!
> 
> Was is denn nu mit dem Torque FRX???? Fahr doch mal nach Koblenz zum Probesitzen. Wenns passt, gleich mitnehmen!



hat nicht Olli A. (Heiopei) ein FRX in "S" von 2010-11?


----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2013)

Jungs, habt ihr alle frei?
Danny, Dämpfer drin????


----------



## _andi_ (2. Januar 2013)

ich weiß nicht genau in welchem ausmaß, aber 2012 haben die den rahmen überarbeitet.


----------



## Frog (2. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht genau in welchem ausmaß, aber 2012 haben die den rahmen überarbeitet.



aber überhaupt mal ein Gefühl für so einen "Bock" zu bekommen, kann man  den Olli mal fragen!!! Die 1-2 Grad können nur positive Auswirkungen haben.

Wobei Olli letztens sagte, das Ihm der "Bock" auch etwas zu schwer ist!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Januar 2013)

Das Dartmoor gefällt mir persönlich gut. Echt schicker Rahmen.
De Steckachse ist wirklich nur zur Erhöhung der Steifigkeit sinnvoll. Und hier macht es einen riesen Unterschied, ob jemand 65 oder 85 kg wiegt. Ich behaupte auch, dass du die Steckachse nicht brauchst. Übrigens hat mein S-Works Enduro auch keine Steckachse. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (2. Januar 2013)

ich hab gehört im alter nimm man eher zu als ab  wer weiß, vielleicht schaff ich die 85 auch mal!


----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt mit Danny noch eine Runde im Gwood. 
Treffpunkt 14:00 am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/G-Pönsgen-Allee


----------



## Makke (2. Januar 2013)

... etwas knapp die Info ... sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es Freitag aus? Ist da jemand unterwegs?
Zeitpunkt ist mir egal, da ich noch frei habe.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## tdn8 (2. Januar 2013)

Euch allen einen prima Start ins neue Jahr! Auf viele geniale trails wie diesen hier:





Danke an Makke, Stefan und Ralf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. Januar 2013)

sehr schöööön .... weiter so!!!
... und immer schön auf den "gefällt mir" Knopf drücken!!!

@klasse08-15 ... mal sehen, evt. Nachmittag


----------



## pauing (2. Januar 2013)

Hätte einer von euch daran Interesse:

http://www.outdoor-ticket.net/event...&utm_content=Banff+Tour&utm_campaign=Dezember

Ist am 25.02. um 21:00Uhr im Savoy Theater


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Januar 2013)

Klingt interessant, ich wär dabei!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## KultFAN (2. Januar 2013)

auf jeden...


----------



## _andi_ (3. Januar 2013)

yay canyon hat mir einen termin für montag zugesagt


----------



## Frog (3. Januar 2013)

wäre das nicht für jemanden was, der keinen Job hat?:

Düsseldorf: Fachverkäufer/in für Fahrräder / eBikes / Bekleidung

Für unsere Filiale in Düsseldorf suchen wir eine(n) motivierte Mitarbeiter/in mit Erfahrung im Verkauf und der Kundenberatung von hochwertigen Fahrrädern, eBikes und Bekleidung.

Vollzeit, Teilzeit sowie 400  Basis
Sie haben ein hohes Maß an Einsatzbereitschaft und können etwas mit den Begriffen Shimano und Rock Shox anfangen
Sie haben einschlägige Erfahrung in der Zweiradbranche
Sie haben ein freundliches, gepflegtes Auftreten und beraten gerne Kunden.
Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung (Lebenslauf, Lichtbild und Zeugnisse) senden Sie bitte per Email oder per Post an:


Lucky Bike GmbH
Herr Arce
Merowingerstraße 30
40223 Düsseldorf
Email: [email protected]


Düsseldorf: Werkstattleiter
Für unsere Filliale in Düsseldorf suchen wir einen Werkstattleiter in Vollzeit mit professioneller Arbeitsweise für unsere Werkstatt.

Ihre Aufgaben

Führung eines kompetenten Werkstatt Teams
Abwicklung von Reparaturen, Bestellung von Ersatzteilen, Garantie
Betreuung von Werkstatt- und Servicekunden
Ihr Profil

erfolgreich abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker oder Fahrradmonteur mit Berufserfahrung
hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative und Engagement, Kundenorientierung und Führungsqualitäten
tiefgehende Produktkenntnisse im Fahrradbereich
sicherer Umgang mit der EDV, MS Office und einer Warenwirtschaft
Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung (Lebenslauf, Lichtbild und Zeugnisse) senden Sie bitte per Email oder per Post an:


Lucky Bike GmbH
Herr Arce
Merowingerstraße 30
40223 Düsseldorf
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Asha'man (3. Januar 2013)

@pauing: Da wäre ich auch dabei! Ein paar Kletter-Leute bekomme ich sicher auch motiviert.


----------



## pauing (3. Januar 2013)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @pauing: Da wäre ich auch dabei! Ein paar Kletter-Leute bekomme ich sicher auch motiviert.



Top, warten wir mal noch ein paar Tage ab und dann gucken wa mal, wie wir an Karten kommen. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald wieder einen Stammtisch, wo man das bequatschen kann


----------



## Asha'man (4. Januar 2013)

@Ingo: So machen wir es. Ich hau noch meine Kletterleute an. Da kommen bestimmt auch ein paar mit. Alles dufte Typen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2013)

Asha'man schrieb:


> @_Ingo_: So machen wir es. Ich hau noch meine Kletterleute an. Da kommen bestimmt auch ein paar mit. Alles dufte Typen!



also gestern waren es ja mehr Frauen als Typen ...


----------



## H-P (4. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> also gestern waren es ja mehr Frauen als Typen ...


 
Er meinte vielleicht, das sie nach dem klettern wie Typen duften.


----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2013)

das kann ich soooo nicht bestätigen


----------



## DPM (4. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend und noch ein frohes neues Jahr. Was ist für morgen geplant?


----------



## klasse08-15 (4. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt was verpasst!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## githriz (4. Januar 2013)

Sonntag elf Uhr Glüder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Sonntag elf Uhr Glüder!



wo ist denn Treffpunkt ... Campingplatz ist fahrtechnisch die Hölle ...


----------



## Asha'man (5. Januar 2013)

Ne, die Mädels beim Klettern sind alle Dufte!  Resonanz ist bisher allerdings bescheiden bis nicht vorhanden. 

Morgen Glüder ist fest geplant. @Makke: Was schlägst du alternativ vor? Warum ist das die Hölle? Ich kenns nicht anders.


----------



## _andi_ (5. Januar 2013)

siehe glüder thread ... bis 15 uhr wär ich gern dabei und müsst dann los falls ihr noch weiterfahrt


----------



## D3mon (5. Januar 2013)

Hey 
Hätte morgen jmd Lust eine XC-Runde um Düsseldorf zu fahren?
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Frog (5. Januar 2013)

habe was zu verkaufen:

MRP 2x fÃ¼r 70 â¬; gebraucht...passt bei mir nicht!






dann ein Einstellwerkzeug fÃ¼r den Cane Creek DB air; leider ist mein Oberrohr zu nahe am DÃ¤mpfer und das "Ding" passt somit nicht. Habe ich in USA bestellt: 16 â¬ (hoher Versand!). Mit dem "Ding" kann man schnell und ohne Kratzer die beiden Stellschrauben verdrehen. FÃ¼r die "Dicke" und "DÃ¼nne" Schraube verwendbar.


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2013)

Sind vom Ratinger Neujahrslauf zurück... Die Fitness könnte zwar besser sein, aber ich will mal nicht meckern.
Jan ist mit 50:23 und ich mit 50:51 ins Ziel gekommen.


----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2013)

Hab die Ergebnisse auch gerade gesehen, da hätte ich mir den "Schlusssprint" auch sparen können. 

Jetzt geh ich nur gerade schwanger damit, vielleicht Ende April diesen etwas längeren Lauf in Düsseldorf zu laufen.


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. Januar 2013)

10 km?


----------



## Makke (6. Januar 2013)

den 7 Zwergen in Glüder war dewr Wald nicht genug, deshalb haben reichlich davon am Bike, Klamotten und im Gesicht mitgenommen ... schöner Tach heute!

Wir haben dann beim Dirtworkern auch noch einige nette Gesichter gesehen und Anmerkungen bekommen ... 
Haben dann noch fix BK geplündert und sitze jetzt frisch geduscht auf dem Sofa .... ein frisches Bier wäre jetzt ein Traum ....
 @elmono und @S.F.  ... wie laaaaangweilig


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Januar 2013)

Dieses ist ein Radfahr Forum - liebe Kollegen. War gestern und heute draussen. Es ist doch super Wetter mit genialen Haftcreme Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (6. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> den 7 Zwergen in Glüder war dewr Wald nicht genug, deshalb haben reichlich davon am Bike, Klamotten und im Gesicht mitgenommen ... schöner Tach heute!
> 
> Wir haben dann beim Dirtworkern auch noch einige nette Gesichter gesehen und Anmerkungen bekommen ...
> Haben dann noch fix BK geplündert und sitze jetzt frisch geduscht auf dem Sofa .... ein frisches Bier wäre jetzt ein Traum ....
> @elmono und @S.F.  ... wie laaaaangweilig



Tja, dafür hab ich hier ein kaltes Bier. Wer hat, der hat. 





Airhaenz schrieb:


> Dieses ist ein Radfahr Forum - liebe Kollegen. War gestern und heute draussen. Es ist doch super Wetter mit genialen Haftcreme Bedingungen.



Ein Blick (bzw. Schritt) über den Tellerrand wird ja wohl erlaub sein. 
Und nur das Schlammrad macht ja auch keinen Spaß, weswegen in den letzten Wochen diverse Ski, Rodel, Wander- und Laufschuhe, usw. herhalten mussten.


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Januar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Tja, dafür hab ich hier ein kaltes Bier. Wer hat, der hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich trink jetzt auch ein kaltes Bier  auf alle Sportler hier


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2013)

Genau! Kaltes Bier, zufrieden auf der Couch sitzen und anderen die Fango überlassen! 
Zuerst mal wieder heimlich ne ordentliche Kondition aufbauen, bei besserem Wetter an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten und dann demnächst wieder voll angreifen können. 

Rigo: Ja, 10km

Jochen: Spielverderber!


----------



## Makke (6. Januar 2013)

hab mir gerade ne Flasche Obstler aufgeschäumt .... wirkt auch gut!


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2013)

Fertig: Islabike CNOC14





6,56kg
Müsste das breite und schwere Singlespeed-Stahlritzel gegen ein schmaleres tauschen, dann könnte ich die sackschwere Mopedkette gegen eine 9 oder 10fach tauschen und würde unter 6,5 kommen, da der Junior das aber kaum merken würde und ich keine Lust mehr habe, bleibt es so.

Jetzt baue ich mal lieber wieder meine Räder zusammen...


----------



## Asha'man (7. Januar 2013)

@othu: Sehr edel! Die gekürzte Kurbel passt super. Wenn da der Junior nicht glücklich mit wird, dann weiss ich auch nicht...

So dann hier auch nochmal. Glüder gestern war richtig gut! Wohnung, etc. putzen anschliessend nervt zwar, aber es hat sich gelohnt!
Und ich weiss endlich, wie der Ulf im Forum heisst.  Nachdem ich ihn bestimmt schon 1-2 Jahre vom Biken (oder sogar noch länger?) kenne wurd das auch Zeit.


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2013)

sehr schön geworden, hoffe der Kurze nutzt die Rakete auch ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (7. Januar 2013)

Tolles Bike, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Sehr stimmig.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (7. Januar 2013)

@RiGo und wer noch mitfahren möchte,
morgen 18 Uhr am Apollo oder 18.30 Pp unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Hagen_ (7. Januar 2013)

Ahoi Gemeinde,

hat einer "zufällig" einen SRAM 2x10 Umwerfer -->  *High* Direct Mount
( 24/38 Blatt)  kurz für einen kl. Test ?

Mein Shimano-Umwerfer will nicht so richtig und da möchte ich kurz einen
SRAM probieren

Ciao


----------



## _andi_ (8. Januar 2013)

hat von euch wer einen ethirteen schlüssel/adapter, um das innenlager zu demontieren?


----------



## Makke (8. Januar 2013)

2x nein


----------



## Prolux (8. Januar 2013)

@ Ingo,

muß für heute leider absagen!!!


----------



## pauing (8. Januar 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Ingo,
> 
> muß für heute leider absagen!!!



Kein Problem.


----------



## S.F. (8. Januar 2013)

Liebe Mitglieder und Freunde des "beerdrinking club with a mountainbiking problem",

unsere nächste Vollversammlung steht wieder einmal an. Diesmal an anderer Stelle!

Freitag 11.01. 19:30 im Rosies, Adersstraße 21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (8. Januar 2013)

Aaaarrrgggghhh. Wieder ein Termin an dem ich nicht kann. 

Naja. Was anderes. Ich brauch nen neues Pressfit-Innenlager. Gibts da Empfehlungen, bzw. Warnungen von was ich auf jeden Fall die Finger von lassen soll?!

Ach ja. Hollowtec II. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## elmono (8. Januar 2013)

Na endlich mal zentrale Lage. 

Könnte ich tatsächlich mal schaffen.


----------



## pauing (8. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## KultFAN (8. Januar 2013)

notiert!


----------



## S.F. (9. Januar 2013)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Aaaarrrgggghhh. Wieder ein Termin an dem ich nicht kann.
> 
> Naja. Was anderes. Ich brauch nen neues Pressfit-Innenlager. Gibts da Empfehlungen, bzw. Warnungen von was ich auf jeden Fall die Finger von lassen soll?!
> 
> ...



Schade!

Empfehlung: Reset Racing




elmono schrieb:


> Na endlich mal zentrale Lage.
> 
> Könnte ich tatsächlich mal schaffen.



Wehe wenn nicht!!!!


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2013)

bin raus ...


----------



## Frog (9. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## kawa116 (9. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Empfehlung: Reset Racing




Danke. Aber der Preis  is mir dann doch a weng zu hoch. 

Hatte iwo eins von RaceFace für 40,-  gesehen. Spricht da was gegen?
So generell?


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2013)

habe von PressShit keine Ahnung ... 

Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2010er SX-Trail?





... oder einem AM-Hardtail :


----------



## elmono (9. Januar 2013)

Makke, was ist da los?



S.F. schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Empfehlung: Reset Racing



Ach ja, neues Innenlager brauch ich ja auch noch. Das SRAM Gelumpe hält ja kaum ein Jahr. Aber wird wieder nur so eins, Rest ist zu teuer. 
Hast du zufällig ein Einpresswerkzeug? Sonst muss ich mal in den Laden kommen...




S.F. schrieb:


> Wehe wenn nicht!!!!



Ich geb mir Mühe. Obwohl die Schwerkraft auf der Couch halt recht groß ist, wenn ich einmal sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich werds mal mit dem Steuersatzwerkzeug von nem Kumpel probieren. Sollte ja eigentlich auch gehn.


----------



## jugadora (9. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Freitag 11.01. 19:30 im Rosies, Adersstraße 21



Top Location 
Johni und ich sind dabei.


----------



## KultFAN (10. Januar 2013)

Das Hardtail ist echt


----------



## Eisbäcker (10. Januar 2013)

Termin zur Vollversammlung ist registriert. Sollte passen...

 @Makke: Das sind echt schöne Räder    zum verkaufen eigentlich zu schade. Verschenken  oder behalten...


----------



## pauing (10. Januar 2013)

Das SX Trail so schön  Das würde ich nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Asha'man (10. Januar 2013)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht. Klettern in der Halle Mensch. Evtl. komme ich später dazu. Wie lange seid ihr so da?


----------



## _Hagen_ (11. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> habe von PressShit keine Ahnung ...
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2010er SX-Trail?



Gibt es die Titan-Feder auch einzeln


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2013)

... ja ... fÃ¼r Dich hab ich sogar einen Spezialpreis: 999,99â¬ ...


----------



## _Hagen_ (11. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ja ... für Dich hab ich sogar einen Spezialpreis: 999,99 ...



Das du auch immer so gierig sein muß..... 
Dat Federlein jat sich doch bestimmt um 1/4 der Länge gestaucht oder .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2013)

das nennt man Vorspannung!


----------



## othu (11. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand zufällig am 17.3. nach Belgien?



> http://vtt-patricmaes.be/index.php?o...d=26&Itemid=70
> 
> Easyphone Enduro bike
> Esneux 2013
> ...


----------



## Eisbäcker (12. Januar 2013)

ich denke drüber nach...
Kollege Christoph hat sich bereits angemeldet.


----------



## Crewso (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort und missbrauche diesen Thread mal kurzerhand. Wollte dieses Jahr mit paar Freunden ne Woche *Saalbach/Leogang* besuchen und bin da ein wenig "überfordert" bzgl. des Angebots im allgemeinen. Da die Düsseldorfer Gemeinde ja sehr ambitioniert ist denke ich das hier ein wahrer Schatz an Erfahrungen zu dieser Region existiert, oder?  Daher wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen möchte und mir bei ein paar Fragen beratend zur Seite stehen möchte?!

Würde mich über eine kurze PN freuen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich das ich dieses Jahr mal öfters wieder einer Tour beiwohnen kann. Letztes Jahr war irgendwie nicht meines was das anging....

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich ein sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2013)

Tach,

ich war vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach Hinterglem ... war grundsätlich ne feine Sache. Nur ist die Region, soweit ich das empfinde, mehr für die FR/DH-Schredderfraktion angelegt. Mag mich da aber auch Täuschen ...

hier mal ein kurzer Abriss des Ausfluges:

http://fun-riders.org/images/2006/2006_09_saalbach/2006_09_saalbach.html


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich war vor einigen Jahren in Saalbach Hinterglem ... war grundsätlich ne feine Sache. Nur ist die Region, soweit ich das empfinde, mehr für die FR/DH-Schredderfraktion angelegt. Mag mich da aber auch Täuschen ...
> 
> ...


Ist aber nicht mehr so ,jede menge neue Singeltrails .Eigendlich gut zum Enduro fahren ect.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Januar 2013)

Ein gefrorener Acker in Düsseldorf und ein neues Spielzeug: 2Souls Quarterhorse 29er Stahlhardtail
(ich weiß Makke, ist kein Mountainbike... macht trotzdem Spaß  )


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2013)

@othu ... ich versuche tollerant zu sein


----------



## othu (12. Januar 2013)

Das ist nett! Danke


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2013)

ja ... so bin ich ...


----------



## pauing (12. Januar 2013)

Die Duisburger sind schon ein paar Laufradgrößen weiter


----------



## pauing (13. Januar 2013)

Gruppenfoto vom Glüdern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1289332




Top Tour


----------



## Prolux (13. Januar 2013)

Jawoll, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## KultFAN (13. Januar 2013)

Röööspekt zahlreich anwesend!


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2013)

was für ein Haufen ...


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2013)

Jau, nur der zentrale Dicke fehlte mal wieder im Haufen! 

Nur Peter hat bei der Startfrage geloost... 

Peters Mutter hat drei Söhne... Tick, Trick und ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jau, nur der zentrale Dicke fehlte mal wieder im Haufen!
> 
> Nur Peter hat bei der Startfrage geloost...
> 
> Peters Mutter hat drei Söhne... Tick, Trick und ????



Peter


----------



## Asha'man (14. Januar 2013)

Boah, ein ordentliches Trüppchen seid ihr gewesen! Hab ich wohl was verpasst. 

Wer hat denn hier Interesse an ner Dirt Worker Sammelbestellung? Vielleicht lässt sich da was verhandeln. Ich wär schonmal dabei.


----------



## pauing (14. Januar 2013)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Boah, ein ordentliches Trüppchen seid ihr gewesen! Hab ich wohl was verpasst.
> 
> Wer hat djdenn hier Interesse an ner Dirt Worker Sammelbestellung? Vielleicht lässt sich da was verhandeln. Ich wär schonmal dabei.



Ich würde mit bestellen.


----------



## elmono (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte ggf. einen selten benutzten Dirtworker günstig abzugeben. Je nach Gebot halt...


----------



## kawa116 (14. Januar 2013)

Servus Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Radshop in Ddorf SRAM-Kettenschlösser für 10-fach Ketten hat?!

Danke. LG Flo


----------



## othu (14. Januar 2013)

Hi Flo, wenn du in Strümp vorbeikommen magst kann ich dir ein neues, unbenutztes geben und ein fast neues geben... hab da keine Verwendung für.
Grüße
Otto


----------



## kawa116 (14. Januar 2013)

Servus Otto. Danke, hast Post.


----------



## _andi_ (14. Januar 2013)

kann hier jemand paar fast unbenutzte teile brauchen? müsste alles 2012er baureihe sein.

Shimano Deore XT Shadow 10-speed Schaltwerk + Shifter
Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed Kasette
Kette KMC X10
e.thirteen DH crank by the Hive 36er Kurbel + Hive DH Innenlager
e.thirteen LS1 Kettenführung
Avid Elixir 9 Custom Bremsgriffe
Avid Code / Elixir 9 200/200 Custom Sättel + Scheiben


----------



## Frog (14. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> kann hier jemand paar fast unbenutzte teile brauchen? müsste alles 2012er baureihe sein.
> 
> Shimano Deore XT Shadow 10-speed Schaltwerk + Shifter
> Shimano SLX 11-36 10-speed Kasette
> ...



nenn mal einen Preis ohne Kurbel...nicht für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. Januar 2013)

Fotos Andi! 
*FOOOOOOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## _andi_ (14. Januar 2013)

das zeugs is doch noch am rad dran. ich baus erst ab, wenn die neuen teile da sind ... oder willst n foto vom frx? 

wenn wer interesse hat hol ich ja eh die kamera ausm keller. die teile sind alle schwarz wenn das hilft


----------



## pauing (14. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> das zeugs is doch noch am rad dran. ich baus erst ab, wenn die neuen teile da sind ... oder willst n foto vom frx?
> 
> wenn wer interesse hat hol ich ja eh die kamera ausm keller. die teile sind alle schwarz wenn das hilft



Jo schieß mal eins


----------



## natureboy79 (14. Januar 2013)

was ist eigentlich bei votec los?die produktpallette sieht ja im vergleich
zu 2012 echt dürftig aus.neuer eigentümer hab ich gelesen.


----------



## _andi_ (14. Januar 2013)

ziemlich dunkel so spät in der nacht  ....







Teile

Bremse hinten
Bremse vorne
Kurbel
Schaltwerk
Bremshebel


----------



## pauing (14. Januar 2013)

Schick schick! Pass aber up, dat dat Käbelche von der KS nich vom HR geangelt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (14. Januar 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich bei votec los?die produktpallette sieht ja im vergleich
> zu 2012 echt dürftig aus.neuer eigentümer hab ich gelesen.



Echt witzig, ich habe mir selbst deren Seite mal vorhin angesehen und war erstaunt, hatten die doch bis vor kurzem echt das eine oder andere tolle Bike im Programm, aber jetzt?
Dieses neue 150mm AM Bike bewerben die ja fleissig, aber da finde ich auch nichts dran, selbst die Geo vom Rahmen finde ich irgendwie seltsam. 
Was deren Ausstattungslinien angeht, da hoffe ich mal nicht dass es da zu einem Rechtsstreit mit Specialized kommt.


----------



## kube (14. Januar 2013)

Wo ihr gerade über Votec redet.....hammer Preis für den Rahmen

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-vsx-enduro-165-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt/333980.html


----------



## pauing (15. Januar 2013)

Die "Marke" Votec wurde Anfang 2012 von Fahrrad.de übernommen. Bis auf den Namen ist also alles neu Das alte Votec gibbet net mehr...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/08/internetstores-ag-uebernimmt-die-marke-votec/


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2013)

@_andi_ .... schickes Teil!

Votec ist mal wieder ein trauriger Fall geworden ... 
 @Rest ... für alle Trailtrophymitfahrer ... kümmert Euch um die Unterkünfte, bei Rosi wird es bereits seeehr eng!!!!


----------



## S.F. (15. Januar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade über Votec redet.....hammer Preis für den Rahmen
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/votec-vsx-enduro-165-mm-rahmen-schwarz-matt/333980.html



Und wer will schon ein Fusion mit anderer Aufschrift...


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

sooooo .... meine teile sind da .... hat wirklich niemand ein e-thirteen innenlager werkzeug oder weiß wo man das hier in der gegend kaufen/leihen kann? ich mag das ungern mit einer rohrzange machen ....

so sieht sowas aus:


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Wie sehen denn die Lagerschalen aus?

Andi, mach mal Foto und mess mal den Aussendurchmesser.

Guck mal in mein Album. Habe mir für die ZIPP Vuma Lagerschalen ein Tool selbst gebaut!


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Gefunden! 

http://www.e13components.com/product_dh.html

Da lässt sich sicher was aus Holz bauen/fräsen!


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

da oben hab ich doch ein bild verlinkt 
wird das bei dir net angezeigt?


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Du hast ein Bild vom Tool verlinkt!  
Ich sprach aber von den Lagerschalen um die Form und Position abschätzen zu können!
Wenn Du mich fragst, solltest Du besser das original Werkzeug nehmen! Oder lässt sich die Kurbel auf zweifach umrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Jungs, ich glaub ich werde schwach....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102307-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-neu-ovp


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2013)

"L" ist genau richtig für Dich  ... fahre dann in Zukunft wie "M"


----------



## Prolux (17. Januar 2013)

ist auch noch blau!


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Oder lässt sich die Kurbel auf zweifach umrüsten?



Ich hab schon alle Teile hier, die ich reinbaun will 

2x10 XT Antrieb komplett und 2013 Saint Bremse

jetzt erstma bei youtube ein tutorial zum kurbeleinbau suchen ...


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Schade um die schöne Kurbel... so einfach gegen ne schnöde XT ausgetauscht zu werden!


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2013)

die Saint wird Dich abwerfen, wie ein bockiges Pferdchen ... 
würde erst mal die weiße KeFü verschwinden lassen .... passt garnicht zum Rest.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Andi, wenn Du glück hast, könntest Du die Tretlagerschalen auch mit einem [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002F83ZCK/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=11134020178&hvpos=1o3&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=20573787091047351303&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B002F83ZCK"]Ölfilterschlüssel [/ame]lösen können. Ob das aber ohne Kratzer geht... keine Ahnung. Gibts keinen Laden in der nähe, der ein Tool hat.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> "L" ist genau richtig für Dich  ... fahre dann in Zukunft wie "M"



Brauch ich nicht! Finde den Rahmen aber endgeil!!!!


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2013)

... ich hab so ein Tool hier .... hat 260 Zähne auf 20cm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs, ich glaub ich werde schwach....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102307-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-neu-ovp



Zu teuer und du brauchst den nicht. 

Macht zwischen deinen Bikes echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## pauing (17. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs, ich glaub ich werde schwach....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/102307-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-neu-ovp



Jo, wenn du das mal in der orangen Sonderlackierung in S findest, dann säch INGO BESCHEID  Ich finde es ein wenig teuer, ist aber sehr schön


----------



## Makke (17. Januar 2013)

... Sinn oder Unsinn ist bei uns doch schon lange nicht mehr relevant ... oder?


----------



## pauing (17. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... Sinn oder Unsinn ist bei uns doch schon lange nicht mehr relevant ... oder?



RISCHTISCH


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Und bekanntlich sind wir ja für fast jeden Unsinn zu haben!


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> die Saint wird Dich abwerfen, wie ein bockiges Pferdchen ...
> würde erst mal die weiße KeFü verschwinden lassen .... passt garnicht zum Rest.



ich bin ja programmierer ... da kenn ich nur 0 und 1 ... an und aus .... zum stehen kommt man schon irgendwie 

die kefü fliegt komplett aus und der canyon chainguide kommt dran. so eine wilde aktion wie der otto das betrieben hab geb ich mir wohl nicht 

ich kenn hier in dormagen nur arnos bikestore und rufa und die haben sowas nicht. das ölfilterteil sieht liebevoller als eine rohrzange aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (17. Januar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ich bin ja programmierer ... da kenn ich nur 0 und 1 ... an und aus .... zum stehen kommt man schon irgendwie
> 
> die kefü fliegt komplett aus und der canyon chainguide kommt dran. so eine wilde aktion wie der otto das betrieben hab geb ich mir wohl nicht
> 
> ich kenn hier in dormagen nur arnos bikestore und rufa und die haben sowas nicht. das ölfilterteil sieht liebevoller als eine rohrzange aus ....


wat is denn mit undefined???


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... Sinn oder Unsinn ist bei uns doch schon lange nicht mehr relevant ... oder?



Auch wieder wahr.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Andi, ruf doch mal bei Canyon an. "Normalerweise" wird die Kurbel inklusive Werkzeug geliefert. Vielleicht haben die es ja "vergessen" beizulegen. Oder ist da noch ein Karton mit Kleinteilen übrig, die DU vergessen hast?


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Andi, ruf doch mal bei Canyon an. "Normalerweise" wird die Kurbel inklusive Werkzeug geliefert. Vielleicht haben die es ja "vergessen" beizulegen. Oder ist da noch ein Karton mit Kleinteilen übrig, die DU vergessen hast?



haha die haben schon den halben laden durchsucht, damit ich ein werkzeug für den dämpfer bekomme .... das innenlager werkzeug war sicher nicht im preis drin


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Fragen kost ja nix! Und wenn die das in Koblenz ausbauen?
Sonst einfach mal bei verschiedenen Shops in der Umgebung anrufen. 

Hier findest Du die Shops, die ggf. Ethirteen führen: http://www.cosmicsports.de/shops/info


----------



## pauing (17. Januar 2013)

das teil scheint aber echt speziell zu sein...bei bmo kann man das zumindest bestellen. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-W...er-Montagewerkzeug-fuer-the-Hive-Kurbeln.html aber wann das dann da is;(


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde es ja einfach kaufen. Kann man doch immer gebrauchen.


----------



## _andi_ (17. Januar 2013)

wollt ich doch kaufen, aber ist nirgends unter paar wochen lieferzeit verfügbar. ich machs mir ja nicht grundlos kompliziert


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

Ruf dann am besten mal bei Cosmic direkt an. Wenn es einer hat, dann die.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Frage mich ja bloss, wie die Koblenzer das eingebau bzw. gewartet bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Mal was anderes... Jungs was habt ihr denn noch so an Lenkern und Vorbauten im Keller oder sonstwo liegen?

ab 700mm breit bis 30mm Rise
Vorbau zwischen 35 und 60mm


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2013)

... nichts mehr ...


----------



## othu (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe einen Syntace Superforce in 45mm (da hätte aber der Makke quasi Vorkaufsrecht) und einen Truvativ in 75mm rumliegen.
Lenker kann ich dir einen alten, abgebrochenen Besenstiel anbieten


----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein dass ich sogar noch deinen Superforce in 60mm daheim liegen hab, Stefan?

Lenker müssten da auch noch 2-3 in >700mm liegen, kann ich heute Abend mal gucken.

PS: Hat jemand noch eine Gabel für ein Dirtbike über? Bikemarkt ist meist recht teuer, wenn man die Kiste billig aufbauen will. Ich überleg halt gerade, ob ich das P1 überhaupt aufbaue, oder ob ich den Rahmen wieder hergeb.


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, guck mal nach Jan.

Die Gabel mit Steckackse oder SSP?


----------



## Eisbäcker (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab noch ne ganz alte Dirt Jumper. Ich denke 2003 oder so...
Kannste für schmales Geld haben. Aber wofür dirt bike? Gibt's in der Nähe was neues, oder sogar nen pump Track ?


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2013)

müssen wir noch bei Jan im Garten bauen. Tim ist ja jetzt auch bald soweit...


----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne ganz alte Dirt Jumper. Ich denke 2003 oder so...
> Kannste für schmales Geld haben. Aber wofür dirt bike? Gibt's in der Nähe was neues, oder sogar nen pump Track ?



Mehr aus Jux und Dollerei zum rumstehen. Eigentlich völliger Schwachsinn.
Wobei ich für den Pumptrack einen Spot in der Nähe gefunden habe, muss mich nur mal aufraffen weiter zu buddeln.




S.F. schrieb:


> müssen wir noch bei Jan im Garten bauen. Tim ist ja jetzt auch bald soweit...



Nene, die Gattin ist dagegen, und mir gefällt der englische Rasen mittlerweile auch ganz gut.


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2013)

Kenn ich! Nur das mit dem Rasen dauert noch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (18. Januar 2013)

Gibt's schon Pläne fürs Wochenende? Ich hab Fauna im Angebot


----------



## Makke (18. Januar 2013)

@othu ... ich würde ihn noch immer nehmen ...


----------



## othu (18. Januar 2013)

Kannst du jetzt haben, ich bin zu einem Hope FR gewechselt


----------



## H-P (18. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... Jungs was habt ihr denn noch so an Lenkern und Vorbauten im Keller oder sonstwo liegen?
> 
> ab 700mm breit bis 30mm Rise
> Vorbau zwischen 35 und 60mm


 
Ich habe noch einen neuen Nukeproof Lenker, müßte 25mm Rise haben.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Lenker/Lenker/Nukeproof-Warhead-760-Riser-Bar-2012-38mm.html


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2013)

Hi HP, Jan schaut erstmal nach meinem 60er und den dort vorrätigen Lenkern. Neu muss nicht unbedingt sein. Und die gelben Elemente gefallen mir auch nicht so sehr beim NP.


----------



## H-P (18. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi HP, Jan schaut erstmal nach meinem 60er und den dort vorrätigen Lenkern. Neu muss nicht unbedingt sein. Und die gelben Elemente gefallen mir auch nicht so sehr beim NP.


 
Wenn du keinen neuen willst kann ich ihn ja ne Woche fahren...und das bischen gelb sieht doch keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... Jungs was habt ihr denn noch so an Lenkern und Vorbauten im Keller oder sonstwo liegen?
> 
> ab 700mm breit bis 30mm Rise
> Vorbau zwischen 35 und 60mm



Mein blauer Race Face Atlas AM 725mm * 20 ist gerade freigeworden.


----------



## S.F. (18. Januar 2013)

HP: doch ICH! 

Jochen: BLAU????? Neeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## _andi_ (18. Januar 2013)

so teile sind ausgebaut ...

... klick für groß ...




kann jetzt jemand davon was brauchen?

edit  ... kranz und kette und schrauben vom code bremssattel fehlen .... mache morgen noch n bild ...


----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2013)

Ich find ja die Pedale gut.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2013)

Die Code sieht interessant aus!


----------



## _andi_ (18. Januar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich find ja die Pedale gut.



ja toll oder? und haben nichtmal was gekostet weil die so verwirrt waren bei canyon als ich das bike abgeholt hab. ich brauchte pedalen für ne proberunde und nach gut zwei stunden aufenthalt sind die in vergessenheit geraten


----------



## othu (18. Januar 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Die Code sieht interessant aus!



Aufpassen, ist aber ein Elixir/Code Mix! Bremst trotzdem.


----------



## _andi_ (18. Januar 2013)

ja, die hau ich nicht wegen der bremsleistung raus. die ist voll ok! ich mocht aber das ipecs zeugs von shimano ham und nur eine schelle am lenker dann.


----------



## othu (18. Januar 2013)

Das ist mal kein Grund, ich fahre Avid Code und 2x10 Shimano XT mit selbstgebauten I-Spec Adaptern.


----------



## _andi_ (18. Januar 2013)

du brauchst ja auch keinen spiegel mehr, um dich im wald zu schminken 

meine bastel euphorie hält sich ausserhalb der computerwelt sehr in grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (18. Januar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi HP, Jan schaut erstmal nach meinem 60er und den dort vorrätigen Lenkern. Neu muss nicht unbedingt sein. Und die gelben Elemente gefallen mir auch nicht so sehr beim NP.



Vorbau liegt hier. Genau wie noch der 720mm Lenker vom Stumpi.

Für was für ein Bike eigentlich?


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Aufpassen, ist aber ein Elixir/Code Mix! Bremst trotzdem.



Genau deswegen.


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Vorbau liegt hier. Genau wie noch der 720mm Lenker vom Stumpi.
> 
> Für was für ein Bike eigentlich?



Suppa! 
Frankenstein No.5


----------



## lhampe (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte noch den schwarzen Race Face Atlas stealth vom Tues hier.


----------



## _Hagen_ (20. Januar 2013)

.... im GWood kannste bei Schnee nicht mehr fahren.. 

Die ganzen kl. Kröten mit ihren Schlitten oder umgedrehten Pfannen
wollen Berg-ab immer einen "Contest" .... können zwar genauso wenig 
lenken... haber aber mehr Mut 

Und Uphill muß man immer ein Auge auf die Piste haben, 
sonst donnert ein kleiner Fuzzi ins Vorderrad 

PS: manno, ist das im "Pulverschnee" anstrengend


----------



## S.F. (20. Januar 2013)

Jaja, die "lieben" Kleinen! 

Lars, ich versuche es erst einmal mit meinem 60er Syntace der noch bei Jan liegt.


----------



## step-wolf (20. Januar 2013)

ui, wann wird denn mal wieder geglüdert? gibts nen eigenen thread dazu?



pauing schrieb:


> Gruppenfoto vom Glüdern:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1289332
> 
> ...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (20. Januar 2013)

Ich sach nur: Langlaufzentrum Düsseldorf-Volksgarten by night. Heute war's von den drei Mal bisher am besten: sauschnell und nochmal ein paar Zentimeter Neuschnee drauf. Morgen wieder  so was muss man schließlich ausnutzen


----------



## S.F. (20. Januar 2013)

step-wolf schrieb:


> ui, wann wird denn mal wieder geglüdert? gibts nen eigenen thread dazu?



Ja, gibt´s.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364415


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4sper (21. Januar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch den schwarzen Race Face Atlas stealth vom Tues hier.


Vorbau oder Lenker?


----------



## lhampe (21. Januar 2013)

lenker


----------



## _Hagen_ (23. Januar 2013)

Hy Bande,

kurze Frage, benötige neue Knie/Schienbein Protektoren.

Sollten für (leichte) FR-Touren sein, d.h. nicht zu schwer, bequem zu tragen
auch für's Pedalieren und (!) einen vernünftigen Knie-Schutz evtl. auch für das 
Schienbein.  Nice to have: die Dinger sollten anzulegen sein, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen....



Ich hatte die 

RaceFace FR Rally 
pro: die Alten vor 2008 sehr gut  - sind nun zu sehr ausgeleiert.... Schutz sehr gut 
negativ: die Neuen etwas zu "DH" lastig - bissel sehr "mopsig" 

IXS Assault 
pro: leicht
negativ:  oberer Strap scheuert leicht, Knie-Schutz nur für leichtere "Geschichten" 


Was könnt ihr empfehlen, die ich evtl. mal in D'Dorf kurz anprobieren (Gr. L) könnte ?

Die RaceFace Flank scheinen ganz gut zu sein, wenn auch etwas schwer. Aber passt der mir ?


Ciao & Danke


----------



## othu (23. Januar 2013)

moin hagen, die flank sind zu kurz um das schienbein wirklich zu schützen. 
ich hab die ixs rinderknecht und bin ganz zufrieden.
vorher hatte ich kurz zum anprobieren die bluegrass super bobcat, die sahen super aus und machten einen unheimlich wertigen eindruck, in xl aber zu klein für mein schlankes bein und größer gibt es nicht.

otto


----------



## Frog (23. Januar 2013)

und die evtl.:

http://www.nukeproof.com/de/koerperschutz/knie-und-schienbeinschoner


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2013)

Hattest du mal Danny´s Alpine Stars probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (23. Januar 2013)

661 Kyle Strait. Nach diversen Experimenten (u.a. POC und IXS) kauf ich die demnächst wieder.

Die Nukeproof Knieschoner sollen laut Max aber auch recht gut zum Pedalieren sein.

Sind aber alles nur Knieschoner, musste immer Schuh ausziehen. Für lange Uphills kann man die aber auch einfach runter zu den Knöcheln ziehen.

Schutz ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich hatte seit Jahren kein Pedal mehr im Schienbein, aber es ist halt ungeschützt...


----------



## _Hagen_ (23. Januar 2013)

HY zusammen,

 @othu: meinst du evtl. die Armbush und nicht die Flank ?
 @S.F.: jo hatte ich, sind schon echt "mächtig"
 @elmono: wenn's die noch geben würde in L ...
 @Olli: mal schauen... 

Ciao


----------



## elmono (23. Januar 2013)

Ich meine, die Rage sind die würdigen Nachfolger von den Kyle Strait.


----------



## othu (23. Januar 2013)

nein, meine schon die flank.
der knieteil ist einfach zu kurz, endet genau da wo das pedal anfängt.
hatte sie im laden an und finde das ist ne fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2013)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> HY zusammen,
> 
> @othu: meinst du evtl. die Armbush und nicht die Flank ?
> @S.F.: jo hatte ich, sind schon echt "mächtig"
> ...



Dann passen die Alpine Stars doch perfekt zu dir!!!! Mopsiger!  

*duckundweg*


----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2013)

Moin Hagen,

ich hab auch schon einiges an Protektoren probiert, aber in letzter Zeit bin ich an den O'Neal Pumpguns hängen geblieben...sieht zwar eher nach martialischem DH Schoner aus (isser ja eigentlich auch) aber die sitzen ziemlich gut bei mir. Hab die die meiste Zeit auch in Latsch getragen. Durchs eingebaute Kniegelenk merkt man die beim Pedalieren auch nicht, und bezahlbar sind'se auch. 
Innenpolster kann man rausnehmen und waschen, die Schuhe kann man beim anlegen auch anlassen.

gruß,
André


----------



## Frog (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...-Schienbein-Protektor-schwarz-gruen-2013.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...tektor/Sinner-Combo-Knee-Shin-Guard-2013.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...-DH-FR-Knee-Guard-Knie-Schienbeinschoner.html


----------



## elmono (25. Januar 2013)

Hab mich doch dagegen entschieden, das Dirtbike aufzubauen.

Falls jemand Interesse an einem nagelneuen Specialized P.1 Rahmen von 2012 mit Innenlager hat -> PN.


----------



## tdn8 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte Interesse an dem pinken Monster!


----------



## elmono (25. Januar 2013)

Das pinke Monster ist schon verschenkt, und das andere gibt mein Sohn nicht mehr her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (25. Januar 2013)

Ick hab schon nen Last Rufus..


----------



## Ghost-Ri-Da (26. Januar 2013)

Hey All,

ich habe letztens etwas über die Rinne in Düsseldorf gehört und ein paar Videos auf Youtube gesehen. Würde da auch gerne mal ein Ründchen drehen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist und wie ich dahin komme.
Ich komme aus Mülheim und bin auch nicht abgeneigt mich jemanden anzuschließen um gemeinsam in Ddorf und Umgebung zu biken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Frog (26. Januar 2013)

Ghost-Ri-Da schrieb:


> Hey All,
> 
> ich habe letztens etwas über die Rinne in Düsseldorf gehört und ein paar Videos auf Youtube gesehen. Würde da auch gerne mal ein Ründchen drehen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist und wie ich dahin komme.
> Ich komme aus Mülheim und bin auch nicht abgeneigt mich jemanden anzuschließen um gemeinsam in Ddorf und Umgebung zu biken.
> ...



Naturschutzgebiet! Biken verboten!


----------



## JaSon78 (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Faehrt heute noch einer ne Runde?
Jan


----------



## tdn8 (27. Januar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Das pinke Monster ist schon verschenkt, und das andere gibt mein Sohn nicht mehr her.



schaaade. woher habt ihr das her?


----------



## kocher (28. Januar 2013)

Schönen guten Tag;
bin neu hier!!!
Ich hab letzen Sommer das Biken für mich entdeckt und fahre seitdem 2 bis 3mal die Woche durch den GW und Umgebung.
Wollte mal fragen ob es hier einen regelmässigen Treff gibt?


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2013)

So Kinners,
bin wieder da ... wenn auch nur körperlich, der Rest ist noch in den Bergen ... 









@kocher ... im Sommer schon, aktuell wetterbedingt, eher seltener ...


----------



## Asha'man (28. Januar 2013)

Uaahhhh...tolle Bilder!!! Sieht unglaublich schön aus. Ich will da auch hin.

So, Dienstag klettern?   Man vermisst dich da schon. Frau auch...


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2013)

aha ... mal sehen ... denke aber schon  ... bevor es eine Vermisstenanzeige gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. Januar 2013)

Guter Makke, braver Makke!  Bin, wie immer mit Jeanne und Patty da...und allen anderen. Passt also.


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Januar 2013)

@Makke wo ist das?


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2013)

Stubaier Gletscher ...


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

so rad fast fertig. hübsche griffe muss ich noch finden.

aber jetzt mal um ausrüstung kümmern. hat zufällig jemand erfahrung mit dem deuter attack 18 sl? muss auch mal nen laden hier finden zum anprobiern. denke der 20er wird mir zu groß sein.


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Januar 2013)

Sehr, sehr schön! Colourmatching passt ebenfalls gut.

Kein Bash? 
Bleiben die Reifen drauf?
Ist das dein Glüder-Setup?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

kein bashguard dran.
klar, die reifen fahr ich erstmal bis die platt sind.
was ich mit dem rad fahr kann ich sagen wenn ich ne runde gemacht hab 
aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das im großen und ganzen mein kleines xc ersetzen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2013)

Nette Bikepark- und Shuttlemaschine.

Was wiegts?


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

16,4 kg so wie es da grad steht


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2013)

schicker kleiner Panzer ... viel Spass damit!


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2013)

Krasses Gewicht, erinnert mich an mein SX Trail damals. 

Fährt sich sicher gut bergab!


----------



## Makke (28. Januar 2013)

mein SX Trail bringt 15,8 auf die Waage ...


----------



## elmono (28. Januar 2013)

Hab nachgeguckt, wog meins damals auch. Über 16kg ist schon viel. Aber halt gutes Training auf der Tour.


----------



## _andi_ (28. Januar 2013)

ich hab ja selbst nicht viel mitzuschleppen. nur die räder sind doch extrem massiv hier. mal sehn wie die sich machen.


----------



## tdn8 (28. Januar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Über 16kg ist schon viel. Aber halt gutes Training auf der Tour.



Meins wiegt über 16!


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2013)

Du hast ja auch deinen Franzosenpfeil nie wirklich optimiert...

Chic Andi!!!


----------



## Makke (29. Januar 2013)

glaub ich nicht ... und wenn doch, dann werden wir mal etwas Tunen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (29. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht ... und wenn doch, dann werden wir mal etwas Tunen!!



Nobby vorne/ racing hinten.....Tune Sattel, DT carbon laufräder, syntace Megaforce2 + reverse Carbon Lenker, Klebeband als Griffe, Bremse R1 mit 140mm hinten / 160mm vorne, THM Kurbel und nur ein Kettenblatt, CB Klickpedale, Tesa als felgenband, evtl. lateksschläuche, Titanschraubenkit...das reicht erst einmal....für den nötigen Rest können wir auch den Dremel verwenden.


----------



## kube (29. Januar 2013)

@ Andi ich interessiere mich auch für das Torque und würde gerne mal wissen wie sich das Bike so auf Touren macht, kannst ja bei Zeiten mal einen kleinen Bericht hier abgeben.....thx


----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> @ Andi ich interessiere mich auch für das Torque und würde gerne mal wissen wie sich das Bike so auf Touren macht, kannst ja bei Zeiten mal einen kleinen Bericht hier abgeben.....thx



ich bin schönwetterfahrer ... kann dauern bis ich vor die tür geh 
aber frag mal othu, der hat schon erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## kube (29. Januar 2013)

ist nicht so eilig, würde mich halt nur bei Zeiten mal interessieren..


----------



## tdn8 (29. Januar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht ... und wenn doch, dann werden wir mal etwas Tunen!!



hat nix mit glaube zu tun, die waage war top. 
nö nö nö, mir ist das ziemlich schnuppe, daß ich nur die hälfte von euch bin, aber mein bike schwerer ist als eure! ich bin nur erstaunt. 

Frog, du bist verrückt!!


----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

kube schrieb:


> @ Andi ich interessiere mich auch für das Torque und würde gerne mal wissen wie sich das Bike so auf Touren macht, kannst ja bei Zeiten mal einen kleinen Bericht hier abgeben.....thx



Meins wiegt mit CCDB und Totem Coil 16,5kg.
Das merkt man auf Touren schon. 
Da meine beiden "Leichtbau"-Enduros (Trek Scratch und Giant Reign) aber unter meinen zarten 110kg gebrochen sind, musste was stabiles her... was willste machen...

Runter ist es perfekt.


----------



## kube (29. Januar 2013)

das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich egal da mein Votec auch so um die 16 kg wiegt, was mich eher interessieren würde ist wie das Torque auf längeren Touren ist (40-60km), ist die Geo überhaupt Touren tauglich oder bekommt man nach ein paar km schon einen Krampf im Rücken?
wiege auch so um die 100kg....


----------



## othu (29. Januar 2013)

Das 2012er ist dank steilem Sitzwinkel und in der 185mm Einstellungen des Hinterbaus absolut tourentauglich, ich fand es von der Geo tauglicher als das normale Torque. Allerdings hat Canyon beide in 2013 angepasst, der Lenkwinkel des FRX ist jetzt noch flacher, das finde ich zum hochfahren schon grenzwertig, der Sitzwinkel des normalen Torque wurde steiler.

Heute würde ich wohl eher das normale Torque zum Touren kaufen, wenn du noch ein 2012er bekommst, klare Empfehlung für das FRX (wenn das Gewicht egal ist).


----------



## kube (29. Januar 2013)

vielen Dank Othu, hast mir sehr weiter geholfen, dachte eigentlich immer das Frx wäre nur was für reinen Bergab Betrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (29. Januar 2013)

habs bike grad vom bremsenentlüften geholt und bin ne halbe stunde um den block gefahrn.

vorneweg ich hab ein 2012er. wie othu sagt, das mehrgewicht (in meinem fall zum <12kg xc fully) merkt man durchaus. besonders die doch extrem höhere schwungmasse der räder finde ich erstmal ungewohnt. allerdings finde ich es vom ersten meter bequemer und passender für mich als mein xc. wenn du fit bist kannste damit sicher touren fahrn. am komfort scheiterts jedenfalls nicht. mal sehn wie es sich in den hügeln macht. hab den winter über kaum was gemacht, also werd ich sicher erstmal zusammenbrechen


----------



## zappelmaxx (30. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Meins wiegt mit CCDB und Totem Coil 16,5kg.
> Das merkt man auf Touren schon.
> Da meine beiden "Leichtbau"-Enduros (Trek Scratch und Giant Reign) aber unter meinen zarten 110kg gebrochen sind, musste was stabiles her... was willste machen...
> 
> Runter ist es perfekt.



Selbst fahre ich das 2011 "normale" (nicht FRX), allerdings in der auf etwas weniger Gewicht getrimmten Alpinist Version. Touren, auch längere, sind, wenn man entsprechende Ausdauer hat gut machbar. Aber man ist ein gutes Stück gemütlicher unterwegs. Also nix für nen Marathon um vorne mitzufahren. Je nach Einsatzzweck kann man ja viel mit LRS feinjustieren.

Und ja, runter ist es dann perfekt


----------



## Asha'man (30. Januar 2013)

@Anke: Kann eigentlich nicht sein, oder hast du da neuerdings irgendwo Bleiteile verbaut? Der Aufbau mit der Kurbel, etc. war nicht der leichteste (aber trotzdem ein sehr guter), aber das Rad habe ich mit 14,4kg oder so gewogen. Mit der guten Hängewaage von Kern. Bin immer noch ein bischen neidisch auf das Rad. Vor allem, weil es so schön kurz ist in der Rahmengröße!

Mein Frosch wiegt +17kg und ich fahr damit auch alles hoch. Von nix kommt nix.  Nach nem Tag Glüder schlafe ich dann auch gut.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2013)

die 16kg sind vermutlich mit Anke auf dem Sattel zusammen gekommen ...


----------



## S.F. (30. Januar 2013)

Anke, hast du´s nach der letzten Schlammtour auf der Personenwaage gemessen UND die vermatschte Bikehose noch angehabt?


----------



## Asha'man (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (31. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute!
Hat von euch zuuuuuufällig jemand nen 8-fach Shifter über? Kann auch uralt sein, soll nur funktionieren. Für mein neues Stadtradprojekt.


----------



## S.F. (31. Januar 2013)

Sachs Drehgriffschalter!


----------



## Mzungu (31. Januar 2013)

War das ein Tipp oder ein Angebot?


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2013)

Was glaubst Du?


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2013)

... vermutlich ein Tip für ein Angebot 



Mzungu schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Hat von euch zuuuuuufällig jemand nen 8-fach Shifter über? Kann auch  uralt sein, soll nur funktionieren. Für mein neues Stadtradprojekt.



ich würde es ohne Schaltung aufbauen ... dann sieht das echt lecker aus ...


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2013)

Hab eine Reverb 31.6 420 frisch vom Service im Verkauf und eine 35mm RS Boxxer Zugstufenkartusche mit Verstellrädchen.


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2013)

Passt nicht in ein Specialized...


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2013)

Ja eben..


----------



## othu (1. Februar 2013)

willst nicht zufällig gegen eine 2012er reverb 380 / 30, 9 tauschen?


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> willst nicht zufällig gegen eine 2012er reverb 380 / 30, 9 tauschen?



Vielleicht ja. Ich hätte da ja noch ein Specialized Pitch zu versorgen.
Hat die 380er auch 125mm Versenkung, ist komplett schwarz, hat eine Quittung und funst einwandfrei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (1. Februar 2013)

125mm, komplett schwarz (an dem verschlussring ist etwas blankgescheuert durch die leitung), rechnung sollte ich noch haben, technisch einwandfrei.
fahre sie gerade mit einer shim hülse in einem 31.6 rahmen.


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2013)

Ich schick Dir morgen dann mal ne PN um einen Tauschtermin abzustimmen ;-)


----------



## Airhaenz (2. Februar 2013)

Hey Otto,

hab es nochmal überschlafen. Und werd die REverb jetzt doch lieber verkaufen. Die KS muss für meine Freundin reichen 

Lg, Jochen


----------



## othu (2. Februar 2013)

kein ding!


----------



## tdn8 (3. Februar 2013)

ihr könnt ja doch charmant!  


S.F. schrieb:


> Anke, hast du´s nach der letzten Schlammtour auf der Personenwaage gemessen UND die vermatschte Bikehose noch angehabt?


----------



## Mzungu (3. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... vermutlich ein Tip für ein Angebot
> 
> 
> 
> ich würde es ohne Schaltung aufbauen ... dann sieht das echt lecker aus ...




Das hatte ich auch ursprünglich vor - allerdings hat der Rahmen keine horizontalen Ausfallenden, weswegen ich nen SSP Umbau nur mit Kettenspanner machen könnte (soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab). Das gefällt mir optisch aber garnicht, da kann ich die Schaltung auch gleich dran lassen.


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2013)

... kann ich nachvollziehen ...


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch ursprünglich vor - allerdings hat der Rahmen keine horizontalen Ausfallenden, weswegen ich nen SSP Umbau nur mit Kettenspanner machen könnte (soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab). Das gefällt mir optisch aber garnicht, da kann ich die Schaltung auch gleich dran lassen.



Nur rechts oder beide?


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2013)

tdn8 schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja doch charmant!



immer bemüht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2013)

tdn8 schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja doch charmant!


wie jetzt? ... sind wir doch immer ...!!!


----------



## Mzungu (3. Februar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nur rechts oder beide?



nur rechts denke ich. 1x8 sollte reichen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich das große oder das kleine Kettenblatt dran lasse, und ob das ganze mit Schaltung hinten dann ohne Kettenführung funktioniert?


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2013)

das geht schon ... was sind das für Kettenblätter? 
fahre gerade 40:15 als Überstzung, das geht ganz nett ...


----------



## Mzungu (3. Februar 2013)

52 und 39.


----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2013)

52:11 wäre doch was ... man benötigt zwar etwas Starthilfe an der Kreuzung, geht aber 
würde das 52er mit RR-Kasette fahren, das ist durchaus alltagstauglich ... wird aber von der Kettenlinie problematisch.


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2013)

Bringt ja nicht jeder die Wattzahl auf die Kurbel wie Du....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (3. Februar 2013)

warum ... 52:28 ist eine Übersetzung von 1:1,86, das ist doch o.k.  36:11, was ja an einer normalen Kurbel gefahren wird ist ja schon 1:3,27 ....
40:15 ist hingegen 1:2,67 und selbst das ist noch human ... schau mal in den SSP-Foren nach, was dort teilweise "gefahren" wird ...


----------



## Mzungu (4. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> würde das 52er mit RR-Kasette fahren, das ist durchaus alltagstauglich ... wird aber von der Kettenlinie problematisch.



Ok, also vorne das große Blatt drauflassen, und hinten die Kasette mit Schaltung. Fehlt mir nach wie vor der Schaltgriff.
Und mit der problematischen Kettenführung meinst du vermutlich dass die Kette dann arg schräg läuft? Kann ich da irgendwas dran machen? Ist das schlimm? Sorry dass ich so viele Fragen stelle, aber ich bin offensichtlich noch nicht so der Fachmann....


----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2013)

sorgt halt für erhöhten Verschleiß ... die Kettenlinie lässt sich teilweise über Spacer am Innenlager beeinflussen, ist aber nicht immer zu empfehlen ... 
Ich musste an meiner Kurbel danach die Gewinde für das kleine Kettenblatt entfernen ...


----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2013)

war hier nicht jemand, der Interesse an meinen XT-Laufrädern hatte?


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2013)

Nö!


----------



## lhampe (5. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand noch nen einfachen schwarzen Sattel für meinen DH'ler rumliegen und könnte ihn mir vermachen? Der orginale YT Sattel ist mir zu blau.


----------



## othu (5. Februar 2013)

selle italia slr xp nicht mehr ganz frisch, aber schwarz.


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Februar 2013)

sag bloss du hast es wirklich "getuest" ?


----------



## Johni (5. Februar 2013)

Bevor ihr Karneval Eure letzten Zellen killt: 
hat noch jemand ein XTR Tretkurbelabzieherwerkzeug TL-FC35 zum leihen oder kaufen? 
Gruß John


----------



## Oigi (6. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch nen einfachen schwarzen Sattel für meinen DH'ler rumliegen und könnte ihn mir vermachen? Der orginale YT Sattel ist mir zu blau.



Ich habe glaube ich noch einen NT-1 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Februar 2013)

ich sollte auch noch ein/zwei schwarze Standartsättel hier haben ...


----------



## lhampe (6. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ich sollte auch noch ein/zwei schwarze Standartsättel hier haben ...



was heißt Standartsättel, hast du details? Da im DH der Sattel ja als Stütze für die Beine gebraucht wird muß die optik stimmen.


----------



## elmono (6. Februar 2013)

Servus und Grüsse aus der Uni Klinik. OP gut gelaufen, Patient ist wieder aufgewacht. Spannend wird dann, was die Reha so bringt.


----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Februar 2013)

Viel, viel Glück!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (6. Februar 2013)

mal dickes daumendruecken !!!


----------



## Prolux (6. Februar 2013)

Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genessung.


----------



## Frog (6. Februar 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Bevor ihr Karneval Eure letzten Zellen killt:
> hat noch jemand ein XTR Tretkurbelabzieherwerkzeug TL-FC35 zum leihen oder kaufen?
> Gruß John



frag mal den Ralf Schmed.....

der hat eine XTR Kurbel an dem -N-


----------



## pauing (6. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung Jan!


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Februar 2013)

gute besserung!,klingt jetzt makaber,aber so ne vollnarkose ist schon eine erfahrung für sich,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (6. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung Jan! Wird schon wieder!!!!!
Und vor Allem hoffentlich schnell!


----------



## Mzungu (7. Februar 2013)

@ elmono - Schulter OP? Gute Besserung auch von mir.

@ S.F. und Makke - Danke für die Tipps zu meinem Renner. Hab im Bikemarkt einen Sram Drehgriff gekauft, der heute morgen mit der Post kam. Schaltung ist auf 1x8 umgebaut, neue Bremszüge, Schaltzug und Außenhüllen verpasst, grade die erste Runde gedreht...Läuft!


----------



## Frog (7. Februar 2013)

Jan ......lass Dich von Dani richtig gesund pflegen....Du musst ja demnächst eine starke Schulter habeN,


----------



## elmono (7. Februar 2013)

Danke Jungs. 

Ja, war die Schulter. Und aktuell pflegen mich noch die Schwestern, ab morgen bin ich aber wieder zu Hause. Bis Mitte Mai klappt es dann auch mit der starken Schulter.


----------



## _andi_ (7. Februar 2013)

wo fahrt ihr hier in der gegend so hin, um bike klamotten anzuprobiern/kaufen? oder kaufts 10 größen im netz und schickt 9 zurück?


----------



## Frog (7. Februar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr hier in der gegend so hin, um bike klamotten anzuprobiern/kaufen? oder kaufts 10 größen im netz und schickt 9 zurück?



Ausverkauf bei ROSE, H&S, CRC und/oder 2 Gr, bestellen und zurück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Februar 2013)

@Mzungu ... schicker und schlichter Aufbau ... so solls sein.
@elmono ... das wird ne Umstellung von Krankenschwester auf Ehefrau ... 

Klamotten kaufe ich auf Verdacht, hab bis dato nur eine Hose zurück geschickt, ansonmsten hat sich in der Runde jemand gefunden ...

P.S. freu mich auf den Frühling und endlich wieder vernünftig Radln ...


----------



## tdn8 (8. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @elmono ... das wird ne Umstellung von Krankenschwester auf Ehefrau ...


na na na makke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 gute rehab. auch von mir, jan!



Makke schrieb:


> P.S. freu mich auf den Frühling und endlich wieder vernünftig Radln ...


 ich find das grad sooooooo schön verschneit hier!!!!! eine kurve hab ich ein wenig zu  entschlossen genommen, da gings huiiiiiih nach außen, dann quer nach  innen, ein jipiiiiieh durchs auto, ich am grinsen und wieder alles unter  kontrolle, schad nur, daß der drift-spaß somit dann wieder vorbei war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ich geh später auf jeden fall schneewandern, ich liebe dieses geräusch unter meinen füßen!


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2013)

hier ist nur Schneemocke und die macht wenig Freude ...


----------



## Asha'man (8. Februar 2013)

@Jan: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Oigi (8. Februar 2013)

Ich will morgen gegen 11Uhr ne Runde Glüder starten. Wer Lust hat...?


----------



## H-P (8. Februar 2013)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ich will morgen gegen 11Uhr ne Runde Glüder starten. Wer Lust hat...?


 
Viel Spaß Oigi.


----------



## Oigi (8. Februar 2013)

Wo hast du das denn her...ich dachte ich hätte alle vernichtet.


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2013)

... muss morgen Arbeiten ...

@Asha'man ... schööönes spontanes Ründchen


----------



## H-P (8. Februar 2013)

Oigi schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her...ich dachte ich hätte alle vernichtet.


 
Bei Johni gemopst.


----------



## Prolux (10. Februar 2013)

Ist älter, aber noch immer Sehenswert.

http://youtu.be/M_DSavn6SJA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (10. Februar 2013)

... wo Du Recht hast, haste Recht!!! 
müsste ich nicht gleich wieder ins Büro, würd ich glatt noch ne Runde drehen ...


----------



## Frog (10. Februar 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ist älter, aber noch immer Sehenswert.
> 
> http://youtu.be/M_DSavn6SJA



Kennt jemanden Song in dem Video?


----------



## jobov (10. Februar 2013)

Ist von Röyksopp Titel heißt "What else is there?"
Link steht unter dem Video


----------



## lhampe (10. Februar 2013)

N'abend.

Mein Winterbastelprojekt ist ist fertig. Ein leicht gepimptes young talent industries Tues 2.1


----------



## Makke (10. Februar 2013)

@lhampe ... geile Schei$$e!!!!


----------



## -Wally- (10. Februar 2013)

@Lars: Wer hätte gedacht, dass ein YT so schön aussehen kann. Und dann auch noch in orange...ich werd neidisch...Glückwunsch zu dieser Rakete, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## klasse08-15 (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike. Besonders gefällt mir der Griff zum Chrom. Die Spikes sehen toll aus. Das i-Tüpfelchen wären chrom-farbene Shimanobremsen. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Ghost-Ri-Da (10. Februar 2013)

ziemlich cooles Ding! ;-)


----------



## pauing (11. Februar 2013)

Das yt ist sehr schön geworden! Saubere Arbeit Lars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (12. Februar 2013)

Gibt es in Düsseldorf einen Laden der Service an Magura Gabeln durchführt? Ich hab gelesen viele Händler machen das nicht und schicken die lieber ein wegen Garantie und so, aber ich hab die eh gebraucht gekauft und die Gabel ist schätzungsweise aus 2008.


----------



## Prolux (12. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne keinen Laden der Magura Gabeln Service macht.


----------



## romka (12. Februar 2013)

Werden eigentlich noch regelmäßig Enduro-Touren gefahren? Bin von der Vollrather nach Ddorf gezogen


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2013)

... bald wieder häufiger, aktuell doch eher sporatisch ...


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

schon gesehen?[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTkJjv4BIQk"]Five Floors Of Fury - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Makke (12. Februar 2013)

heftig und genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (12. Februar 2013)

"Five Floor..." The YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement.



ah vimeo hats auch [ame="http://vimeo.com/50860740"]hier[/ame] 

schöne landschaft


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hab jetzt die richtigen Bilder bei passendem Licht vom Rad bekommen.













Hab das Rad bei Bike der Woche eingestellt. Mal gucken ob ich damit Chancen habe.


----------



## elmono (12. Februar 2013)

Hatte beim ersten Mal nichts geschrieben, aber: Wirklich verdammt gut gelungenes Bike. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir ein YT überhaupt mal gefällt, bzw. so gut ist.

Und die Bilder sind auch klasse. Kannst gerne mein Rad auch knipsen, ich krieg das ja nie so gut hin.


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2013)

Wie immer wenn man bastelt bleibt was über
Habe folgende Sachen abzugeben:
- 2x Alexrims Supra 30 Felgen
- 2x Kenda Nevegal 26x2,5 Stick E mit Schläuchen
- Race Face Atlas Stealth Lenker: 785mm breit, 12,5 mm rise, 8° back, 4° up.
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze Ø30,9 x 367 schwarz
- YT Sattel
- Dämpfer Feder BOS 225-100-176 (225er für 267 Dämpfer)
- Dämpfer Feder Rockshox 250x3,5 (ursprünglich sollte das Tues ja mit nem Vivid kommen)

Meldet Euch wenn Ihr Intresse habt.


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Hatte beim ersten Mal nichts geschrieben, aber: Wirklich verdammt gut gelungenes Bike. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir ein YT überhaupt mal gefällt, bzw. so gut ist.
> 
> Und die Bilder sind auch klasse. Kannst gerne mein Rad auch knipsen, ich krieg das ja nie so gut hin.



Danke, Danke.

Deshalb habe ich ja auch knipsen lassen...


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Februar 2013)

jetzt zdf kultur.


----------



## _andi_ (12. Februar 2013)

hasts echt hübsch gemacht auch wenn die farbe so gar nicht mein fall ist.

ich war auch am schwanken zwischen dem und dem frx. aber mir war nicht klar, ob man das als 2x10 aufbauen konnte. ausserdem bin ich viel zu filigran für so einen bulligen rahmen. wieviel wiegt das rad jetzt komplett?


----------



## Doc_Rock (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## pauing (13. Februar 2013)

@Doc_Rock: schickes Video!


----------



## lhampe (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,

mein Bike ist für das Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen! Ein paar gefällt mir Klicks wären schön. Bitte das Foto aus dem Album Bike der Woche nehmen.http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/w3/b1/w3b15vmz9fe3/large_Tues_2_1_k.JPG?0http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1309493?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (13. Februar 2013)

hab ich schon!


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich würde auch gern klicken. Am Telefon komm ich aber nicht zur klassischen Forumsansicht und im Mobilmodus geht das nicht. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## jobov (13. Februar 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern klicken. Am Telefon komm ich aber nicht zur klassischen Forumsansicht und im Mobilmodus geht das nicht.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Hallo, Du kannst doch unten auf der mobilen Seite auch zur Desktopversion wechseln!

Gruß Johannes


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß, die Auswahl ist auch da. Leider springt bei mir am iPhone die Ansicht immer wieder auf mobil. Am iPad habe ich damit kein Problem, da komme ich derzeit aber nicht dran.

Ihampe kriegt aber von mir einen Sonderbonus. Ich hoffe das hilft auch 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Februar 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


>



HEy Eisbäcker und Pauings dieser Welt. Wenn am We der Boden noch hart gefroren ist müssen wir auch mal wieder da hin !
Sonst natürlich auch


----------



## Doc_Rock (13. Februar 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> HEy Eisbäcker und Pauings dieser Welt. Wenn am We der Boden noch hart gefroren ist müssen wir auch mal wieder da hin !
> Sonst natürlich auch



am vergangenen wochenende gings auf jeden fall sehr gut


----------



## pauing (13. Februar 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei !!!


----------



## Eisbäcker (14. Februar 2013)

jo, können wir gerne machen...


----------



## romka (14. Februar 2013)

wo is das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. Februar 2013)

Wuppertal


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

hab gestern mal ne längere runde mitm frx gedreht und muss schon sagen die räder sind wuchtig. vorne knapp über 2.4kg und hinten halt etwas mehr. da sind grad spank subrosa felgen drauf mit maxxis minion dh reifen und ka welcher schlauch. bin grad am stöbern was für laufradsätze es so gibt, aber je mehr ich lese umso unsicherer werd ich ....

habt ihr tips was für laufräder empfehlenswert wären für meine 70kg incl. equipment? ich möcht auch (öfter) mal droppen können, ohne gleich ne acht in der felge zu haben. aber trotzdem möglichst leichte und bezahlbare (!) räder haben.


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2013)

Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich einfach eine ZTR FlowEX mit Hope Naben nehmen.

Wenn es günstig sein soll: Hope Hoops Satz für 359,- Euro beim Speer Laufradbau (sind für einen maschinenaufgebauten Satz wirklich sehr, sehr gut!), wenn es exklusiv und bling-bling sein soll beim Laufradbauer deines Vertrauens zwischen 450 und 650 Euro im Handaufbau.

Dann tubeless mit Faltreifen.


----------



## elmono (15. Februar 2013)

Und wenn es nicht nur bling bling sondern auch besser sein soll: Hope Naben mit den Flow Felgen und Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen. Gibt diverse Laufradbauer die das alle gut können. 

Ist leichter und steifer als die Hope Hoops. Wobei letztere wirklich ein exzellentes PL-Verhältnis haben.


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

wo ihr blingbling erwähnt .... hab ganz vergessen zu schreiben, dass die felgen schwarz, grün oder gelb sein sollten


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2013)

Schwarze FlowEX sind überall verfügbar, dazu grüne Hope Naben (musst du "nur" Hope Teamfahrer für werden) und die Speichen machst du mit der Sprühdose gelb.

So in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die hope+flow zum exzellenten Kurs bei Speerlaufräder bekommen. Haben in den letzten 12 Monaten einiges mitgemacht und sind noch ok. Sind aber die maschinell gespeicherten von hope gewesen.


----------



## romka (15. Februar 2013)

ich fahre die ZTR Flow mit Hope Naben ebenfalls seit einem Jahr und kann die nur weiterempfehlen. Trotz meines Gewichts von ca 95kg inkl. Ausrüstung zeigt der LRS noch nicht mal nen kleinen Ansatz an zentriefbedürftigkeit. 

Gefahren wird der LRS auf nem Enduro mit 170mm. Leichte Drops (bis zu 1,5m) und Sprünge sind kein Problem. Der Absalon fährt die Dinger auch in DH-Rennen.


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

speichen können gerne schwarz sein. felge und nabe sind mir wichtig, dass die ins rad passen. nabe schwarz oder felgenfarbe und felge siehe farben oben.


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

fahre seit Jahren Fun Works LaufrÃ¤der ... sind zwar nicht sonderlich bling bling, aber gÃ¼nstig und stabil ... dazu auch nciht all zu schwer ... â¬250-300


----------



## klasse08-15 (15. Februar 2013)

Die Subrosa sind bei guter Breite nicht die schwersten Felgen. Was hast du für Naben?
Hope-Naben sind nicht sonderlich leicht, leichtere Speichen holen ein paar Gramm raus. So besonders viel wirst du mit überschaubarem Budget nicht rausholen.
Es macht Arbeit die Reifen runter zu ziehen und die Kassette zu demontieren. Aber nur so wirst du erfahren, wieviel ein anderer LRS leichter sein wird.

Welche Reifen sind montiert?

Damit bin ich die letzen Male gefahren. Ein Stiffy-VR mit HR 2.7 ST. 





Ich fand es nicht schlimm. Es könnte bei dir auch einfach die Gewöhnung sein. Ist halt kein XC-Fully. 

Gruß klasse


----------



## romka (15. Februar 2013)

mal ne frage wegen sonntag: fahrt ihr auf jeden fall, egal welches wetter kommt?

der klasse hat auch den passenden Teppich zum LRS :-D


----------



## githriz (15. Februar 2013)

Nennenswert leichter als die Subrosa macht bei so einem Bike imho keinen Sinn. Die Flow EX wiegt auch nur 30 Gramm/Felge weniger und kostet dafür fast das doppelte einer Subrosa.
Mit welchen Speichen sind die Laufräder aufgebaut? Alu oder Messing Nippel? Welche Nabe? 
Alleine an Speichen und Nippeln kann man schnell mal 150 Gramm sinnvoll sparen.
Die Subrosa sind TL Ready, da sind auch noch mal locker 300 Gramm drin wenn du schlauchlos mit Milch fährst.
Und dann kannst du noch überlegen, ob du wirklich DH Schlappen brauchst.
Die Freeride Versionen sparen dir ein gutes Pfund. Oder mal den neuen Hans Dampf in der DH Version testen.


----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2013)

Jo, ich würde auch erstmal nur die Schlappen wechseln Das wird das meiste Gewicht einsparen...dat Problem hat man halt, wenn man sich nen Freerider zum Touren und Endurieren besorgt.


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

sobald ichs geschafft hab den maxxis da runterzubekommen, ohne die felge zu zerstören wieg ich das zeug mal einzeln .... bis dahin 2468g das vorderrad komplett ... speichen und nippel hab ich kein plan was da drin is.


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

ich würde als erstes die DH-Pellen gegen eine Enduro/FR-Pelle tauschen ... Onza Ibex 2,4 FR, Hans Dampf oder Muddy Marry 2,35 das ganze dan schlauchlos ... alles andere ist bei den Touren hier völliger unsinn ...

Und githriz hat bewiesen, das selbst ein Racing Ralph in Glüder bei Nässe funktionieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

könnt ich mit den subrosa felgen denn schlauchlos sein? hab da noch absolut keine erfahrung mit ...


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

die Subrosa lassen sich auf alle Fälle schlauchlos fahren ... aber das Conyon tubless ausliefert, glaube ich nicht ... 
Lass mal etwas Luft raus und schiebe das Ventil vorsichtig nach innen, kommt dabei Latexmilch zum Vorschein oder es zischt, ist es tubless, wenn nicht ein Schlauch ...


----------



## githriz (15. Februar 2013)

Maaakke! Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder auf dem Trail? Ich werd auch nicht mehr so doll kuscheln


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

hoffe bald ... dieses WE nicht ... evt nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## klasse08-15 (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn hinten auch ein DH-Schlappen drauf ist, kannst du preiswert einiges an Gewicht und Rollwiderstand sparen. Montier hier mal ein Enduroreifen. Ich kann dir, wenn du magst, zum Testen einen Conti RubberQueen 2.4 BCC geben.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

yay zu zweit den reifen mal abbekommen. die teile sitzen ja eklig feste drauf ....

somit kommen wir auf ...

2468 komplett
1084 felge + nabe + 203er disc
1201 reifen
183 schlauch

wenn ich die disc abziehe kommt die felge auf knapp 900g dann ... denke da werd ich nicht allzuviel sparen können oder?

hans dampf 995g
muddy mary 870g
Onza Ibex FR FRC Faltreifen 55a 2.25 695g (2.4er FR finde ich nirgends. nur den DH gibts als 2.4)


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

den IBEX Dh gibt es mit einer FRC- oder DHC-Version ...  klick mich

Vorne einen Muddy Mary Trailstar und hinten Hans Dampf Pacestar ... 
Der Onza ist am Vorderrad sehr gut, für hinten ist der Rollwiderstand recht deutlich.

Günstige Alternative ist auch auch noch der Bonetrager XR4 ...


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

ok, den hab ich auch gesehn, dachte aber den meinst du nicht, weil ich dachte das wärn ein downhill reifen 

also wärn das dann 750g. ordentliche 450g weniger pro rad. mal rausfinden wieviel tubeless gegenüber schlauch einspart ...


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn es bei tubeless eigentlich nicht ums Gewicht sparen geht, bei den schweren Schläuchen die du da fährst, sollten 150gr nochmal drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

Das Ersparnis an Gewicht ist nicht so viel, aber Du kannst den Reifen mit weniger Druck fahren und damit sein Potenzial besser nutzen ...


----------



## elmono (15. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Das Ersparnis an Gewicht ist nicht so viel, aber Du kannst den Reifen mit weniger Druck fahren und damit sein Potenzial besser nutzen ...



Milch: 60g
Schlauch: 180g
Das mal 2. Finde das ist eine sehr hohe Ersparnis. 

Okay, normale Schläuche wiegen 120g, aber dennoch wiegt Milch die Hälfte.

Neben dem Vorteil des geringeren Luftdrucks ist vor allem die deutlich erhöhte Pannensicherheit ein Riesenplus!


----------



## othu (15. Februar 2013)

60ml Milch finde ich bei dicken FR-Schlappen schon ein bisschen grenzwertig (dann aber auch Bein rasieren, spart auch Gewicht!!), ich kippe immer 90-100ml rein, aber mich interessiert Gewicht ja auch nicht.
Zudem wiegen Band und Ventil auch noch was, aber egal, wir wollen ja nicht kleinkariert sein...


----------



## elmono (15. Februar 2013)

Du wiegst aber auch 1-2kg mehr als die 70kg vom andi. 

Ich nehm immer eine 60ml Flasche Doc Blue zum Abmessen aus dem Kanister. Bin bis heute gut und pannenfrei gefahren. Und ich wiege ja auch nicht wenig, noch fahre ich sonderlich langsam oder rasiere die Beine.


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2013)

naja ... Ventil und Tape ... ich habe knapp 100gr Milch pro Reifen (mach aber auch immer etwas mehr rein, als vermutlich nötig).


----------



## _andi_ (15. Februar 2013)

brauche ich dann dieses Tubeless-Freeride-Kit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (15. Februar 2013)

ne, du brauchst nur 2 Ventile, das Yellowtape und Milch:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13620_Dichtmittel-.html?xtcr=11&xtmcl=

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...Klebeband-fuer-Felgenband-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...ventil-Universal-Mountain-.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=


----------



## githriz (15. Februar 2013)

Rimstrip brauchst du nicht für die Subrosa.
Das gelbe Notubes Felgenband funktioniert auch nicht gut auf der Felge wegen des Konvexen Profils. 
Ich würd dir Tesa Strapping 4287 empfehlen, in 19mm Breite. Ist eine dünnere Version des Notubes Bands und lässt sich deshalb besser anpassen. Und um Welten billiger ist es auch.
Das hab ich zweilagig. Andere nehmen nur eine Lage, ich geh da lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Ventile kannst du dir einfach auch alten Schläuchen rausschneiden und statt der teueren Notubes Milch kannst du die von Schwalbe nehmen. Ist wohl mittlerweile das gleiche drin.


----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2013)

Milch: Oder kaufst bei eBay welche aus abgelaufenen Kfz-repair-kits


----------



## Airhaenz (16. Februar 2013)

Uns steht morgen 12 Uhr WTAL noch ? War gerade in Gl üdern und mein Plan ging bei den Temperaturen natürlich nicht mehr auf. Kein schneller Boden - ehr tiefer lagsamer Boden. Alternativ Filthys ?


----------



## githriz (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab total Lust auf Wtal, bin schon ewig nicht mehr da gewesen. Filthys ist mir morgen zu aufwändig.


----------



## pauing (16. Februar 2013)

Morgen um 12 in wtal steht noch. Der Eisbäcker und ich kommen auf jeden Fall. Ich pack mal die Reinigungmaschine mit ein
Filthy Trails würde ich aber auch möglichst bald gerne mal wieder hin!


----------



## Prolux (16. Februar 2013)

Rigo und ich waren eben im Wald unterwegs und der Boden war mehr als cremig.
Fahren war anstrengend da immer durchdrehendes Hinterrad!


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß heute und bleibt heile!!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Februar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Morgen um 12 in wtal steht noch. Der Eisbäcker und ich kommen auf jeden Fall. Ich pack mal die Reinigungmaschine mit ein
> Filthy Trails würde ich aber auch möglichst bald gerne mal wieder hin!



Dann bis gleich in Wtal!


----------



## _andi_ (17. Februar 2013)

bei bike-components gibts Hans Dampf 2er Set recht günstig. spricht da etwas gegen oder sollte ich doch lieber den schweren muddy mary (der offiziell wohl nicht tl ready ist?) nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2013)

sollte nichts dagegen sprechen ....

Hab noch günstig nen Satz von en Bonetragern abzugeben ... hab da aktuell keine Verwendung für.


----------



## lhampe (17. Februar 2013)

Rigo, Ingo, Jochen und ich haben am Kothen mal richtig im Schlamm gespielt . Nun ist das Tues eingeweiht...  Ließ sich insgesamt aber doch ganz gut fahren und macht Spaß. 

Wenn nur nicht immer die anschließende Putzorgie von Maschine und Mensch wäre.


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Februar 2013)

Schön wars und schmutzig 
 @Ulf: Haben dich vermisst.


----------



## pauing (17. Februar 2013)

Das war spitze!


----------



## Johni (17. Februar 2013)

Die Gwood Tour mit Ralf S. und Jan S. war ebenfalls "Creme de luxe". 
So hat sich mein neues Bike seine Jungfernfahrt sicher nicht vorgestellt:


----------



## Ulf (18. Februar 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Schön wars und schmutzig
> @Ulf: Haben dich vermisst.


Hallo allerseits,
ich bin nicht aus der Gegend um Düsseldorf sondern wohne am Bodensee, vielleicht begreift das hier mal jemand.
Schöne Grüsse
Ulf, der Echte


----------



## pauing (18. Februar 2013)

"Creme de luxe" hehe...bei uns war es eher fein spritzend. Der Boden war recht hart, weil er noch nicht 100% getaut war
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1312753?in=user


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Februar 2013)

Ulf schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich bin nicht aus der Gegend um Düsseldorf sondern wohne am Bodensee, vielleicht begreift das hier mal jemand.
> Schöne Grüsse
> Ulf, der Echte



Ich hab hier selten so über einen Post gelacht Ulf 
Noch viel Spaß am Bodensee - Dich vermissen wir hier sicher nicht


----------



## MirSch (18. Februar 2013)

Ulf schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich bin nicht aus der Gegend um Düsseldorf sondern wohne am Bodensee, vielleicht begreift das hier mal jemand.
> Schöne Grüsse
> Ulf, der Echte



  ... 
Danke!
U made my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulf (19. Februar 2013)

Bei soviel Höflichkeit muss ich sagen, ich vermisse Euch auch nicht. Es nervt nur wenn ich jedesmal eine Benachrichtigung bekomme weil Leute nicht in der Lage sind sich den richtigen Forennamen ihres "Mitbikers" zu merken.


----------



## lhampe (19. Februar 2013)

Ulf schrieb:


> Bei soviel Höflichkeit muss ich sagen, ich vermisse Euch auch nicht. Es nervt nur wenn ich jedesmal eine Benachrichtigung bekomme weil Leute nicht in der Lage sind sich den richtigen Forennamen ihres "Mitbikers" zu merken.



Wir sind höflich genug freundliche Menschen wie Dich zu tolerieren, auch wenn wir Dich nicht kennen lernen möchten.


----------



## Ulf (19. Februar 2013)

dito !


----------



## romka (19. Februar 2013)

bis einer weint... :-D


----------



## elmono (19. Februar 2013)

Die Benachrichtigungen kann man abstellen. 

Und wir sind auch so höflich, teilweise Vornamen von Leute zu verwenden, die wir persönlich kennen. Aufm Trail sagt ja auch keiner lol, rofl oder redet sich mit Forumsnick an.


----------



## othu (19. Februar 2013)

Braucht hier einer zufällig eine nagelneue 2012 Suntour Durolux RC2, tapered, 180mm, schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulf (19. Februar 2013)

@elmono
Danke für den Tip, wusste nicht, daß man gezielt auch nur die Benachrichtungen bei Erwähnungen abstellen kann.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2013)

@othu ... wusst ich doch, das Du der neue Bikepartdealer hier bist ... 
klingt verlockend, aber im Moment habe ich alles, nur in den falschen Farben ...


----------



## othu (19. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> nur in den falschen Farben ...



Lackierarbeiten biete ich auch an


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2013)

hätte gern meine weiße Lyrik in mattschwarz ...


----------



## othu (19. Februar 2013)

Das war ein Scherz 

Ich kenne aber einen guten Pulverbeschichter der dir das macht!


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2013)

weiß ich doch ...


----------



## romka (19. Februar 2013)

wer is von euch diese woche nache feierabend mal im Grawa unterwegs?


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2013)

ich nicht ... passt aktuell einfach nicht

Vorfreude auf den Sommer ... noch 15 Wochen ...


----------



## Prolux (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr Schnarchis,
der Stefan K. hat heute Geburtstag!!!

Herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute zu deinem, ich weiß nicht 36 `ten oder bist Du etwa älter?


----------



## othu (19. Februar 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute!
Der kann aber erst Ende 20 sein so wie er mit immer weg fährt...


Oder liegt es doch nicht am Alter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (19. Februar 2013)

jetzt mit nem rotstift ein paar linien reinzeichnen....


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute!
> Der kann aber erst Ende 20 sein so wie er mit immer weg fährt...
> 
> 
> Oder liegt es doch nicht am Alter?!



bestimmt kunde beim herrn fuentes...


----------



## lhampe (19. Februar 2013)

Glückwünsche auch von mir an den Schnellen S. K.

Wo treibt der sich denn rum? Ist so still hier...


----------



## Frog (19. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Glückwünsche auch von mir an den Schnellen S. K.
> 
> Wo treibt der sich denn rum? Ist so still hier...



im Speci Forum


----------



## Asha'man (19. Februar 2013)

Frau Kiieeefffll! Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! 

Wann holen wir Cappucino trinken nach?


----------



## pauing (19. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stefan!

Ich glaube das Geburtstagskind irrt irgendwo in den Bergen rum....
 @romka: Im Grawa diese Woche noch nicht, aber wir machen heute schon mal eine kleine Dienstagsrunde im Regen. Wenn sich das Wetter die nächsten Wochen ein wenig bessert, geht es wieder in den Wald


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Februar 2013)

Herr Kiefel auch von mir alles jute zum 29ten. Ziehen Sie noch ein paar geschmeidige Powerturns in den Powder bevor es wieder zurück ins Schlammadis geht!


----------



## _andi_ (19. Februar 2013)

Alles gute Stefan!


----------



## romka (20. Februar 2013)

Alles Gute nachträglich Mother T.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. Februar 2013)

für den Fall, das jemand Interesse hat: Bikemarkt


----------



## klasse08-15 (20. Februar 2013)

@S.F.
Alles Gute!

-----

Hat jemand von euch Werkzeug für die Reverb?
Also BleedKit, Oil Hight Tool und IFP Hight Tool.
Irgendwie habe ich ich verplant diese Sachen zu bestellen und nun kriege ich die Stütze nicht mehr zusammen. Sonst muss ich wieder warten....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DPM (20. Februar 2013)

Alles Gute nachträglich,Herr Kiefel...


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Februar 2013)

Genau und passend zum Thema einige Kiefel Ehrenbilder, auf das Du auch noch die nächsten Jahre so rockst Stefan ;-)


----------



## _andi_ (21. Februar 2013)

das erste bild kenn ich, aber wo rauscht der steffan denn auf dem zweiten runter?


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Februar 2013)

CC ~ CocaCola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (21. Februar 2013)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Bikepläne für's Wochenende?
Bin für alles offen, Tour oder Spot fahren.


----------



## Frog (21. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Bikepläne für's Wochenende?
> Bin für alles offen, Tour oder Spot fahren.




Schnupfen und Husten zum Teufel jagen....hab die Schnauze voll!


----------



## KultFAN (21. Februar 2013)

@Airhaenz: Coole Pix....hey Stefan nicht schlecht ... für dein Alter, hähä (Scherz)


----------



## elmono (21. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Bikepläne für's Wochenende?



Ja! Rolle und weiterhin Genesung für die Schulter. Hmpf!


----------



## _andi_ (21. Februar 2013)

freitag und samstag kommt mal wenigstens nix nasses von oben so wies ausschaut. ich mag mein frx auch mal endlich durch die berge scheuchen.


----------



## romka (22. Februar 2013)

bin ebenfalls für samstag und sonntag offen


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2013)

evt Sonntag ... das ist aber noch nicht sicher ...


----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2013)

Evtl. Samstag. Auf keinen Fall Sonntag.


----------



## _andi_ (22. Februar 2013)

sonntag sieht das wetter so uneinladend aus 
samstag vormittag würd ich gern.


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2013)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Evtl. Samstag. Auf keinen Fall Sonntag.



... ich befürchte wir sehen uns Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (22. Februar 2013)

Ich befürchte, dass ich da nix gegen hab.


----------



## pauing (22. Februar 2013)

Weder Samstag noch Sonntag

Aber nächste Woche etwas Hüpftraining?  Wäre einer am Sonntag den 03.03. für Filthy Trails zu haben??? Das wäre mal eine feine Sache, bevor der Sommer anfängt


----------



## _Hagen_ (23. Februar 2013)

Ahoi Gemeinde !

Gibt es Pläne für Sonntag ?

Ciao


----------



## githriz (23. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte ne Tour in der Fauna anbieten.


----------



## githriz (24. Februar 2013)

Fauna, 11.45


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2013)

Manno ... das wird nix, hab zum Mittag Gäste hier ...


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Februar 2013)

Hm, heute war wieder ein wenig zu viel Schnee auf den Trails. Aber gestern war Rock n Roll :-9

Hat irgendwer noch so eine Avid Überwurf Mutter zum Klemmen der Olive an der Hydraulikleitung über und kann die zum nächsten Stammtisch mitbringen ?
Muss eine Bremse für den Nordpark umschrauben..


----------



## elmono (24. Februar 2013)

Leider nicht. Und dass es die immer nur im 5er-Pack gibt, hast du vermutlich schon gesehen? http://www.gabelprofi.de/Avid/Ersatzteile/Hydraulic-Disc-Brake-Compression-Hose-Nut-Qty-5.html


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Februar 2013)

Ne hab ich nicht. Was soll ich mit 5 davon :-(

Bitte nochmal in den Wühlkisten gucken, ich schreib ein Alt als Belohnung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (24. Februar 2013)

@Airhaenz: ich habe noch einen alten juicy 5 hebel da, wo die schraube noch dran ist. Kannst du für ein frisches Alt haben

Wird auch mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch, oder??? Wie sähe es denn mit Freitag 19:00Uhr bei Rosie's aus??? Dann könnte man da mal ein Tischchen reservieren

Sonntag Filthy Trails steht schon mal!!!


----------



## DPM (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte Sonntag auch Lust. Weiß nur nicht so genau,wie man da von Neuss aus hin kommt.


----------



## pauing (24. Februar 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Ich hätte Sonntag auch Lust. Weiß nur nicht so genau,wie man da von Neuss aus hin kommt.



Vilvertstraat
3650 Lanklaar
Belgium
http://www.filthytrails.be/

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, mit dem du zusammen fahren kannst. mein auto is leider schon besetzt.


----------



## DPM (24. Februar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Vilvertstraat
> 3650 Lanklaar
> Belgium
> http://www.filthytrails.be/
> ...



Auto hab ich. Könnte sogar noch einen mitnehmen.


----------



## pauing (24. Februar 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Auto hab ich. Könnte sogar noch einen mitnehmen.



Da findet sich bestimmt noch wer


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Februar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @Airhaenz: ich habe noch einen alten juicy 5 hebel da, wo die schraube noch dran ist. Kannst du für ein frisches Alt haben
> 
> Wird auch mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch, oder??? Wie sähe es denn mit Freitag 19:00Uhr bei Rosie's aus??? Dann könnte man da mal ein Tischchen reservieren
> 
> Sonntag Filthy Trails steht schon mal!!!



Ja perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Wird auch mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch, oder??? Wie sähe es denn mit Freitag 19:00Uhr bei Rosie's aus??? Dann könnte man da mal ein Tischchen reservieren



find ich gut....habe auch die Rüsselseuche fast weg!!


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2013)

hab den Winter bis jetzt ohne überstanden ... 
Freitag muss ich sehen, ob ich das schaffe ...


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs,

jetzt mal was ganz anderes. ich verkaufe eine MUSICAL FIDELITY PAN RÃ¶hren CD Player.

hier ein Link von diesem GerÃ¤t. 





http://ftbw.de/files/musical_fidelity_CDT.html

http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/Musical_Fidelity_PAN/CDT

Unser ist der erste, seiner Baureihe. Die Lasereinheit ist Nagelneu und bei HiFi Knopf eingebaut worden.

Das Ding ist nichts fÃ¼r ein Kinderzimmer....der braucht ca. 1/2 Std. zum warmspielen, damit er die Musik auch super rausbringt (was fÃ¼r High-Endler). Um vergleichbare KlangqualitÃ¤t zu bekommen, muss man heute sicherlich CD Palyer im Bereich zwischen 1000-2000 â¬ kaufen.

Das Ding soll noch um die 600 â¬ bringen. Original Papier und sogar die OVP ist dabei.


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

zudem verkaufe ich noch deine TEAC CD-P4000 und verschenke ein Tape-Deck und Tuner:


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2013)

was soll der CD-Player kosten?


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> was soll der CD-Player kosten?



ws ist der Dir denn Wert? TOP Teil+ Bedienungsanleitung + Fernbedienung!


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2013)

Winterliche Grüße an die Düsseldorfer Fahrradfraktion, Carpe Hiems:


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2013)

2 Altbier am Freitag


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen vorarlberg.hab jetzt kein bild zur hand,
stellt euch einfach berge mit schnee und sonne vor.


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> 2 Altbier am Freitag



das wäre zu wenig......bekomme ja erst noch ein Salat wegen dem Steuersatz!

Muss mal Petra reden, Ihr gehört das Ding...war mal schweine teuer für eine CD Player!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2013)

war auch eher ein Spaß ... Salat bekommst Du!


----------



## Frog (25. Februar 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> war auch eher ein Spaß ... Salat bekommst Du!



nicht das Du mir nur ein Blatt rüber schiebst am Freitag....bin zwar am abnehmen...aber manchmal habe ich auch hunger

@ALL: 

Bleibt es am Freitag um 19:30 bei ROSIE`S? Wer reserviert für wieviel Personen?


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2013)

Bitte alle Teilnehmer hier eintragen ... Ingo wollte nen Tisch bestellen ...

*KLICK MICH!!!!*


----------



## pauing (25. Februar 2013)

Top, doodle ist eine gute Idee! Ich warte mal die Einträge bis morgen Abend ab und bestell dann einen Tisch mit 25% Reserve.


----------



## Asha'man (26. Februar 2013)

Ich komme evtl. spontan. Kann sein, dass ich Freitag schon verplant bin ohne, dass ich davon bisher weiß.


----------



## pauing (26. Februar 2013)

Was: Stammtisch JUHU
Wo: Rosie's in Düsseldorf (leider nicht Latsch!)
Info: http://www.rosies.de/home.html
Wann: Freitag 01.03.2013 19:15Uhr

Die Lounge ist für uns bis ca. 19:45Uhr geblockt (20Personen).


----------



## Mzungu (26. Februar 2013)

Nabend!
Ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe. Hab ne gebrauchte Avid Juicy 3 gekauft, die ich entlüften muss. Bremsflüssigkeit hab ich, Spritzen hab ich, Aquariumschlauch hab ich. Was mir fehlt sind die passenden Adapter in M5 für die Verbindung Spritze-Bremse. Die von meinem Magura Kit passen nicht, währe ja auch zu schön gewesen. Meine Frage ist - bekommt man die Dinger auch irgendwo einzeln? Hab keinen Bock nen komplettes Servicekit zu kaufen, wenn ich nur die beiden Adapter brauche. Ich weiss nichtmal genau wie die heissen, da gestaltet sich die Google Suche auch als recht schwierig...


----------



## lhampe (26. Februar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Was: Stammtisch JUHU
> Wo: Rosie's in Düsseldorf (leider nicht Latsch!)
> Info: http://www.rosies.de/home.html
> Wann: Freitag 01.03.2013 19:15Uhr
> ...


über deine Prozentrechnung müssen wir nochmal sprechen

Filthies wird wahrscheinlich doch nix. Meinem Arbeitgeber ist eingefallen mich doch noch nächste Woche nach Korea zu schicken... Irgendwie wußte ich ja das es wieder auf den letzten Drücker entschieden wird, hatte es aber fast erfolgreich verdrängt.


----------



## pauing (26. Februar 2013)

@Mzungu Ich hab nen Avid Bleeding Kit hier. Kann ich dir leihen. @lhampe schade, dass das am So nicht klappt Gucken wa mal wie viele am Fr auftauchen. Besser was mehr Platz beschlagnahmen, bevor nachher die Hälfe stehen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (26. Februar 2013)

So ein misst. Hab das Servicekit gerade verkauft...


----------



## Mzungu (26. Februar 2013)

Das ist total nett von euch, und vermutlich komme ich auch darauf zurück...aber irgendwo muss es diese Adapter doch auch einzeln geben? Die werden doch nicht nur für Bremsen bei Fahrrädern gebraucht?

Edit: Ist das bei Avid ein M5 Gewinde? Hab zumindest schonmal den Fachbegriff gefunden...Ich bin auf der richtigen Fährte ^^


----------



## tdn8 (26. Februar 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Wo: Rosie's in Düsseldorf (leider nicht Latsch!)


och männo!!!


----------



## -Wally- (27. Februar 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Das ist total nett von euch, und vermutlich komme ich auch darauf zurück...aber irgendwo muss es diese Adapter doch auch einzeln geben? Die werden doch nicht nur für Bremsen bei Fahrrädern gebraucht?
> 
> Edit: Ist das bei Avid ein M5 Gewinde? Hab zumindest schonmal den Fachbegriff gefunden...Ich bin auf der richtigen Fährte ^^



Hmm...ist dass so schwierig die Teile zu bekommen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bin ich damals einfach hier in den örtlichen Fahrradladen gegangen (Radsport Campana)und hab denen gesagt, dass ich Entlüftungsnippel für ne Avid Bremse brauche...das gleiche ein paar Wochen Später nochmal für Magura.
Pro Nippel waren glaub ich 1,50 oder 2  fällig.
Dazu am nächsten Tag auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit beim Obi noch Dot und ein Fläschen Mineralöl mitgenommen, 'nen Meter Infusionsschlauch aus der Apotheke hatte ich noch von nem anderen Bastelprojekt...
Damit hab ich nun schon mehrmals meine Bremsen erfolgreich befüllt/entlüftet. 
Ich denke also dass ein Bikeshop solche Teile besorgen können müsste oder vielleicht sogar irgendwo herumliegen hat.


----------



## pauing (27. Februar 2013)

tdn8 schrieb:


> och männo!!!



ich hoffe, du kommst trotzdem


----------



## othu (27. Februar 2013)

Suche Alu-Riserlenker mit mehr als 700mm Breite und einen noch tauglichen Reifen (Enduro, 2.3 oder 2.4, falt) ala MountainKing2 oder Ardent oder so. Alles unter dem Motto: billich will ich.

Hat da jemand noch Altteile oder Restbestände?


 @Mzungu: Mit Bleeding Kit kann ich in Meerbusch dienen, ist von Kaarst ja quasi ums Eck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (27. Februar 2013)

morgen zusammen
möchte mein rad(niner emd) vom 3*9 auf 2* 10 umrüsten hat jemand von euch noch ersatzteile die gut in schuss sind und ich für das projekt gebrauchen kann?
mfg micha


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2013)

Spcialized:
1x Purgatory Control 2,2 Control
1x Purgatory Control 2,2 S-Works
2x Ground Control 2,3
Bonetrager:
1x XR4 Team 2,35
1x XR4 Team 2,2
1x XR4 EXP 2,35

... such Dir was aus


----------



## othu (27. Februar 2013)

Den Bontrager kenne ich nicht, taugt der am Heck?


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2013)

der ist in der Summe ein guter Reifen ... der EXP hinten den Team vorne.


----------



## _andi_ (27. Februar 2013)

das suchst du vermutlich nicht, aber hab ausm frx noch

1x Maxxis High Roller II 26x2.40 DH Casing
1x Maxxis Minion DH 26x2.50 Downhill Specific Super Tacky ST


----------



## Mzungu (27. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> @Mzungu: Mit Bleeding Kit kann ich in Meerbusch dienen, ist von Kaarst ja quasi ums Eck.



Danke für das Angebot, es geht um das Bike meiner Freundin. Dass muss ich am Samstag mit nach Hannover nehmen, und ich nehme nicht an dass wir beide vorher noch einen Termin finden zum gemeinsamen bleeden 
...aber auf kurz oder lang will ich son Set selber haben. Wie bereits geschrieben, ich hab alles da außer...den Abschmiernippeln. Ich hab im TechTalk schonmal nachgefragt, angeblich passt M5 Gewinde bei Avid.


----------



## -Wally- (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Otto,

ich habe noch zwei Truvativ Boobars in 780mm Breite, einen mit 20mm Rise und einen mit 30mm, beide top in Schuss, der 30er war nur mal kurz montiert, und wirklich gefahren bin ich damit nicht. 
Fall Du also Interesse hast, einfach kurz melden.


----------



## othu (27. Februar 2013)

@Mzungu: würde die das Set auch übers WE leihen.

 @-Wally-: hast Post


----------



## Mzungu (27. Februar 2013)

Ich bleibe leider für 2 Wochen in Hannover.
Aber ich werde schon eine Lösung finden...


----------



## DPM (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo...habe gerade erfahren,daß ich Freitag Abend Zeit habe. Ich würde am Stammtisch teilnehmen. Was könnte man denn,außer den filthies,machen? Also am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand in der Nähe einen Laden der Tune-Teile führt?
Oder hat jemand ein giftgrün eloxiertes Teil von Tune?

Ich würde mir gern mal die Farbe genauer ansehen, ob sie zu meinem Bike passt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## romka (28. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand von euch noch einen LRS mit 9mm Schnellspanner zuhause rumfliegen? Ich will mein altes Hardtail zur Stadtschlampe umfunktionieren und die derzeitigen LR haben ihren Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## H-P (28. Februar 2013)

romka schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch einen LRS mit 9mm Schnellspanner zuhause rumfliegen? Ich will mein altes Hardtail zur Stadtschlampe umfunktionieren und die derzeitigen LR haben ihren Geist aufgegeben.


 
Ich habe noch einen Veltec V-Two in weiß von meiner Frau, maximal 3 Monate gefahren.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...V-Two-MTB-Disc-Vorderrad-15mm-Steckachse.html


----------



## Makke (28. Februar 2013)

ich hätte noch einen roten Fun-Works oder einen dezent goldfarbenen Eigenaufbau


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Februar 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> das suchst du vermutlich nicht, aber hab ausm frx noch
> 
> 1x Maxxis High Roller II 26x2.40 DH Casing
> 1x Maxxis Minion DH 26x2.50 Downhill Specific Super Tacky ST




Da hab ich großes Interesse dran. Sind das beides die 1,2 kg Versionen ?
Bist du am Freitag am Stammtisch oder So bei den Filthys dabei ?

Wobei hab gerade gesehen, dass eine ist ein Minion. Mein Interesse ist ehr am HighRoller


----------



## Mzungu (28. Februar 2013)

nur zur Info: hab mein Avidentlüftungsspritzenadapterproblem gelöst. Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit das Service Kit für Magura Bremsen geholt, die Adapter sind aber zu groß. Da ich davon aber nur 2 benötige und 4 im Set waren, hab ich bei 2 davon einfach mit nem Gewindeschneider ein M5 Gewinde aufgedreht. Gummidichung hinter, fertig. Funzt.

(Bekomme die Bremse zwar ums Verrecken nicht richtig entlüftet, aber am Set liegt es nicht...)


----------



## _andi_ (28. Februar 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Da hab ich großes Interesse dran. Sind das beides die 1,2 kg Versionen ?
> Bist du am Freitag am Stammtisch oder So bei den Filthys dabei ?
> 
> Wobei hab gerade gesehen, dass eine ist ein Minion. Mein Interesse ist ehr am HighRoller



ja, sind um 1.2kg. keine faltreifen! stammtisch nicht, filthys je nachdem, wie ich samstag in glüder überlebe


----------



## Johni (28. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen rollenden Untersatz sucht: 
Verkaufe mein Canyon Torque: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/127528-canyon-torque-7-0-trailflow-l-2010

Gruß John

P.S. der Rhein-Biker ist nur unser Verkäufer-Name


----------



## Asha'man (1. März 2013)

@romka: Ich hab einen ca. 1500g XTR Laufradsatz zu verkaufen. Aber der ist wohl nicht das richtige für eine Stadtschlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romka (1. März 2013)

also wenn der XTR LRS fÃ¼r 50â¬ ist, dann kÃ¶nnte ich mir das schon fÃ¼r eine Citybitch vorstellen 
  @H-P: how much do you want? @Makke: Was wÃ¼rdest du fÃ¼r das Funworks haben wollen?


----------



## Makke (1. März 2013)

romka ... ich danchte an 150â¬ ... Hinterrad ist mit neuer Felge und der LRS ist komplett tubless vorbereitet.


----------



## elmono (1. März 2013)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Leistungsdiagnostik im Raum Ddorf gemacht? Wenn ja, wo und mit welchen Erfahrungen?


----------



## Makke (1. März 2013)

Sporthochschule Köln ... war aber selber noch nicht, weiß aber, das ich für meine Leistung zu groß und mein Gewicht zu klein bin


----------



## _andi_ (1. März 2013)

bei quarks & co gabs mal eine folge, da haben sie ein mädchen und einen jungen vergleichsweise dort in köln bearbeitet


----------



## othu (1. März 2013)

Und welches Mädchen lassen wir jetzt gegen den Jan antreten?


 @Makke: das Problem hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (1. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Und welches Mädchen lassen wir jetzt gegen den Jan antreten?



Och, da fällt mir direkt eine ein, die mich beim Endurofahren schon mal ordentlich versägt hat.


----------



## A7XFreak (1. März 2013)

Will hier noch jemand mit Glüdern morgen?


----------



## Makke (1. März 2013)

muss leider Arbeiten ....


----------



## _andi_ (1. März 2013)

hat einer von euch so ein shimano etype umwerfer halteblech ans innenlager samt schrauben zu verscherbeln?


----------



## othu (1. März 2013)

blech hab ich. schrauben nicht.


----------



## Makke (2. März 2013)

blech hab ich auch ... mit etwas Glück auch die Schrauben ... kann aber erst morgen nachsehen.


----------



## _andi_ (2. März 2013)

blech ist weniger das problem, das haben alle shops auf lager. schrauben wärn wichtig, die hat irgendwie keiner auf lager und gibts nur bei den 3x10 umwerfern mit blech dazu. wenn du zeit findest nachzusehn wär klasse. hat aber keine eile, der sram 3x10 schaltet auch, sieht nur ******** aus


----------



## S.F. (3. März 2013)

Melde mich mal aus dem Invalidenurlaub zurück...

Schrauben könnte ich ggf. noch haben. aber die Alugegenhalter sind das Problem... ich guck nachher mal in meinen diversen Kisten nach.


----------



## othu (3. März 2013)

sind das so ovale teile, 2x4mm ca. mit gewinde?
wenn dürfte ich die haben


----------



## S.F. (3. März 2013)

Ja genau, einmal oval, einmal halbmondförmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (3. März 2013)

Airhaenz on Air







[/url][/IMG]

Filthy Trails


----------



## Prolux (3. März 2013)

Christoph und Eisbäcker on Air






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

leider waren die anderen Fotos verwackelt, hatte zitrige Hände oder so.


----------



## _andi_ (3. März 2013)

sieht nach einer menge spass aus 

diese teile suche ich:


----------



## elmono (3. März 2013)

Devinci Wilson.


----------



## Airhaenz (3. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Devinci Wilson.



Das hätteste ja nicht gleich wieder vertickern müssen


----------



## romka (4. März 2013)

wenn ihr mit den enduros in den düsseldorfer wäldern unterwegs seid - welche trails muss man auf jeden fall mitnehmen? Also bis jetzt treibe ich mich meistens im Morper Bachtal und Umgebung rum. Im Grafenberger Wald an sich gibts ja nicht arg viel... :-(


----------



## Makke (4. März 2013)

also wenn Du rein kommst direkt den Trail links, dann den nächsten rechts ... und ein Stück weiter wieder links 

Sollten besser mal zusammen fahren, wobei Enduro wohl etwas übertrieben wäre für den GraWa ... ich würde es als nettes AM-Revier bezeichnen


----------



## elmono (4. März 2013)

Cyclocross


----------



## Frog (4. März 2013)

Hey Jungs, jetzt mal nicht so böse Worte über unseren GW! Haben doch oft viel Spass dort gehabt....überlegt mal wie wir vor >10 Jahren dort gefahren sind

Klar kein vergleich zu den anderen Spot´s, aber für eine gemütliche Tour mit Körbchen und einer flasche Wein/Bier taugt er doch immer noch und km kann man auch runter rasseln!

 @elmono: Du hast doch gar kein CC;  und wie solltest Du damit auch zurecht kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. März 2013)

das war auch nicht negativ gemeint ...


----------



## Frog (4. März 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> das war auch nicht negativ gemeint ...



weiss ich doch


----------



## elmono (4. März 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, jetzt mal nicht so böse Worte über unseren GW! Haben doch oft viel Spass dort gehabt....überlegt mal wie wir vor >10 Jahren dort gefahren sind
> 
> Klar kein vergleich zu den anderen Spot´s, aber für eine gemütliche Tour mit Körbchen und einer flasche Wein/Bier taugt er doch immer noch und km kann man auch runter rasseln!
> 
> @elmono: Du hast doch gar kein CC;  und wie solltest Du damit auch zurecht kommen!



Dank dir hab ich jetzt Lust auf Bier. 

Ist auch gar nicht dispektierlich gemeint, ich mag den G-Wood. Aber mittlerweile würde ich eher, wie Stefan, ein Epic fahren wollen, als alles >120mm Federweg. Wobei das Stumpi auch viel Spaß macht, klar. 

Und auf so einen Crosser hätte ich, neben dem Rennrad, schon Bock. Kann aber auch gut daran liegen, dass ich alt werde, oder auf jedes Fahrrad Bock hab.


----------



## Makke (4. März 2013)

@elmono ... Deine Gelüste, mal abgesehn vom Bier, machen mir Angst ...


----------



## Frog (4. März 2013)

elmono schrieb:


> Dank dir hab ich jetzt Lust auf Bier.
> 
> Ist auch gar nicht dispektierlich gemeint, ich mag den G-Wood. Aber mittlerweile würde ich eher, wie Stefan, ein Epic fahren wollen, als alles >120mm Federweg. Wobei das Stumpi auch viel Spaß macht, klar.
> 
> Und auf so einen Crosser hätte ich, neben dem Rennrad, schon Bock. Kann aber auch gut daran liegen, dass ich alt werde, oder auf jedes Fahrrad Bock hab.



ja, ja..und was macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung: die liebe Zeit, das nötige Kleingeld und die Frauen und natürlcih bei dem ein oder anderen die Familie


----------



## elmono (4. März 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @elmono ... Deine Gelüste, mal abgesehn vom Bier, machen mir Angst ...



Heyhey, immerhin rasier ich mir ja nicht die Beine oder so Kram. 





Frog schrieb:


> ja, ja..und was macht uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung: die liebe Zeit, das nötige Kleingeld und die Frauen und natürlcih bei dem ein oder anderen die Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. März 2013)

Oh oh, vielleicht ist das ne Carbonami...aber ich hab den Winter auch schon über einen Crosser mit RR Lenker nachgedacht. Das hat heute auch wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem RR in der Sonne am Rhein rum zu flitzen Auf einen unserer letzten Nightrides letztes Jahr haben wir auch 2 Jungs mit solchen Teilen im GraWa auf dem Trail gesehen. Das sah nach Spaß aus


----------



## Frog (4. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Oh oh, vielleicht ist das ne Carbonami...aber ich hab den Winter auch schon über einen Crosser mit RR Lenker nachgedacht. Das hat heute auch wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem RR in der Sonne am Rhein rum zu flitzen Auf einen unserer letzten Nightrides letztes Jahr haben wir auch 2 Jungs mit solchen Teilen im GraWa auf dem Trail gesehen. Das sah nach Spaß aus



Wenn du mal mit dem RR fährst, sag Bescheid ...meins benötigt auch mal wieder Auslauf!


----------



## pauing (4. März 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit dem RR fährst, sag Bescheid ...meins benötigt auch mal wieder Auslauf!



 @Frog OK, wenn das das nächste mal nicht so spontan ist, dann funk ich dich an. Nummer hab ich noch im Mobiltelefon gespeichert 
Oder, wie wäre es denn mit Mittwoch. Könntest du um 17:00Uhr???


----------



## Frog (4. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @Frog OK, wenn das das nächste mal nicht so spontan ist, dann funk ich dich an. Nummer hab ich noch im Mobiltelefon gespeichert
> Oder, wie wäre es denn mit Mittwoch. Könntest du um 17:00Uhr???




Mittwoch! Wie lange ca.?


----------



## pauing (4. März 2013)

@Frog Die länge können wir spontan entscheiden. Ein Stündchen oder zwei Stündchen. Je nach Lust und Wetterlage. Wir können ja fürs erste am Rhein bleiben. Was für ein Treffpunkt würde dir gefallen. Ist das Apollo OK?


----------



## Frog (5. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @Frog Die länge können wir spontan entscheiden. Ein Stündchen oder zwei Stündchen. Je nach Lust und Wetterlage. Wir können ja fürs erste am Rhein bleiben. Was für ein Treffpunkt würde dir gefallen. Ist das Apollo OK?



können wir so machen....1 Std. ist erst einmal OK, dann brauch ich auch kein Licht und kann später noch was anderes machen!
Apollo= bestens!


----------



## pauing (5. März 2013)

@Frog Top, dann bis morgen.


----------



## pauing (6. März 2013)

Fährt einer von euch zur TT ins Erzgebierge??? http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/
Die Anmeldung läuft bereits und da die Trophy nur 2 Tage lang geht, könnte man das ohne großen Urlaub mit nehmen


----------



## elmono (6. März 2013)

Ich habs geplant, muss aber erstmal einige Unwägbarkeiten in den kommenden Monaten abwarten.


----------



## romka (6. März 2013)

also ich wäre dabei. kann mich jemand mitnehmen? das training läuft langsam an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (6. März 2013)

Reizt mich schon. Bin mir aber nicht sicher,ob ich fit genug bin und ob mein fahrkönnen ausreicht.


----------



## S.F. (6. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch zur TT ins Erzgebierge??? http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/
> Die Anmeldung läuft bereits und da die Trophy nur 2 Tage lang geht, könnte man das ohne großen Urlaub mit nehmen



Da sind wir schon auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen, sonst wäre ich dabei! 

Christian, das schaffst du! Die Strecken dort sind leichter als in Latsch und Lenzerheide!


----------



## Makke (6. März 2013)

fahre zwar zu der Zeit in die Richtung, muss aber kurz vorher rechts abiegen ...


----------



## _andi_ (6. März 2013)

hat bei euch zufällig jemand eine i-beam sattelstütze verstaubt im keller liegen?


----------



## Airhaenz (6. März 2013)

@rheinruhrrider: Darf ich da auch mitmachen -also im Erzgebirge  Kann man da vorOrt campen..


----------



## rheinruhrrider (6. März 2013)

@Airhaenz: Wieso solltest du da nicht mitmachen dürfen?? Die Trails sind extra auf hohen Spaßfaktor ausgelegt  wenn dich das stört, könnte es natürlich ein Problem werden  Was das Campen angeht: Gibt es extra ausgewiesene Plätze quasi fast direkt an Start & Ziel, mit Toiletten, Duschen etc. direkt vor Ort. 
@ S.F.: Fahrtechnisch gesehen sind die Trails sicher "leichter" als Latsch oder Lenzerheide, da es meist nicht so steil bergab geht. Dafür gibt's viel mehr Wellen, Anlieger, Kurven  auch nicht immer ganz unanstrengend auf die Länge der Trails bzw. Wertungsprüfungen gesehen.


----------



## pauing (7. März 2013)

Moin moin,
das hört sich so an, als könnte man mal darüber nachdenken Grubenlampe, Bergrad + Zelt einzupacken und das Erzgebierge zu besuchen. Der Termin ist schon mal gespeichert. Bei der nächsten Radeltour kann man das ja mal bequatschen


----------



## Frog (7. März 2013)

auch nicht schlecht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isP4YtbWcSQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## -Wally- (7. März 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isP4YtbWcSQ&feature=youtu.be



Wow! Der Breuer...da schaut man mal ein paar Tage nicht vorbei...und dann sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. März 2013)

jaja ... der Ralf gibt gut Gas ... vor allem behält er den alten Shop für die Zweit-/Drittmarken. Ich denke das Konzept wird aufgehen.

ich hätte noch ein paar Reifen abzugeben. alle sind kurzzeitig gefahren worden, sind aber voll i.O.

Spcialized:
1x Purgatory Control 2,2 Control
1x Purgatory Control 2,2 S-Works
2x Ground Control 2,3


----------



## DPM (7. März 2013)

So...bin im Erzgebirge angemeldet und hab auch das Geld überwiesen....Jetzt brauch ich par gute Tips von den Profis!!Reifen,Schläuche,Ausrüstung...


----------



## klasse08-15 (7. März 2013)

http://www.sachsenwelt.de/sachsen/mundart/woerterbuch-a.html

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LYqJdoZ6DZE"]SÃ¤chsisch Lernen - Vokabeln A-D - YouTube[/nomedia]

Am besten vorher üben!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (7. März 2013)

Christian: Halbschale, Knie-, Ellenbogenschutz, Rucksack, Bike und Beleuchtung.

Edit: und Spaß!


----------



## DPM (7. März 2013)

Danke. Du kennst ja meinen Rucksack. Reicht der?Beleuchtung? Hab ich.900 Lumen sollten reichen.Hinten auch?Aber wo für?Ersatzschläuche?Spaß steht bei mir eh immer an erster Stelle.Helm muss ich eh einen neuen haben.Empfehlungen?


----------



## lhampe (8. März 2013)

hatte mir überlegt ins erzgebirge zu fahren, aber wenn wieder nachts gefahren wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (8. März 2013)

Helm gibt es gerade wieder den Giro zum guten Kurs bei bmo: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ck-SALE-1.html?sid=273kddriv7q0jb5bqa7jv4jj31

TT ERZ: Bevor sich alle einzeln anmelden: Es könnte eine Gruppenermäßigung ab ca. 6 Mann geben. Wenn sich Leute einzeln anmelden, dann auf jeden Fall unter dem Teamnamen "Fun Riders". Am Einfachsten könnte man sowas mit einer Kollektivanmelung regeln Am besten man sammelt mal die Interssenten: Ihr könnt mir per PM die Emailadresen schicken, dann könnte man für die Aktion einen Verteiler starten.


----------



## Frog (8. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Helm gibt es gerade wieder den Giro zum guten Kurs bei bmo: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ck-SALE-1.html?sid=273kddriv7q0jb5bqa7jv4jj31
> 
> GIRO: ist ein  altes Modell: ROC LOC4 und das ist gegenüber dem LOC 5 halt nicht besonder gut...ansich ein guter Helm


----------



## Makke (8. März 2013)

@pauing ... mach doch nen Doodle auf und lass sich alle eintragen ...


----------



## DPM (8. März 2013)

Also beim Ablauf auf der Seite stand nix von nachts fahren. Und selbst wenn... Helle Lampe und Gas...


----------



## pauing (8. März 2013)

TT ErzgebiergeDoodle


----------



## pauing (8. März 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> pauing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Helm gibt es gerade wieder den Giro zum guten Kurs bei bmo: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ck-SALE-1.html?sid=273kddriv7q0jb5bqa7jv4jj31
> ...


----------



## Airhaenz (8. März 2013)

Nachts fahr ich nicht. Irgendwann muss auch Zick für Wein, Weib und Jesang sein,


----------



## Makke (8. März 2013)

... hehe ... vor allem in Sachsen, wo die hübschen Mädels auf den Bäumen wachsen


----------



## pauing (8. März 2013)

Und der Rechenberger Gerstensaft soll auch munden


----------



## Airhaenz (9. März 2013)

Scheisswetter. Bin heute abend ab 21.00 Uhr in der Schaukel - Clubsport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (9. März 2013)

Das könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Mal schauen. Wir wollten heute Abend auch  los...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (10. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> hatte mir überlegt ins erzgebirge zu fahren, aber wenn wieder nachts gefahren wird..



Liebe Leute, bitte Ausschreibung/vorläufiges Programm lesen: Bei der TrailTrophy im Erzebirge gibt es (zumindest dieses Jahr bei der Premiere) KEINEN Nightride!!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (10. März 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... hehe ... vor allem in Sachsen, wo die hübschen Mädels auf den Bäumen wachsen



fast wir im Sauerlandwo die Mädchen noch schöner als die Küüühe sind  (Zitat inoffizielle Sauerland-Hymne)


----------



## Airhaenz (10. März 2013)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, bitte Ausschreibung/vorläufiges Programm lesen: Bei der TrailTrophy im Erzebirge gibt es (zumindest dieses Jahr bei der Premiere) KEINEN Nightride!!



Das lob ich mir  Erhöht die Change noch mehr, das mein Nugget und ich dort aufschlagen


----------



## Eisbäcker (10. März 2013)

Oha,

haste ne Transe abgegriffen. Glückwunsch


----------



## pauing (10. März 2013)

Ich war gestern beim Decathlon auch kur davor ein Wurfzelt einzupacken


----------



## elmono (10. März 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Das lob ich mir  Erhöht die Change noch mehr, das mein Nugget und ich dort aufschlagen



Nugget? Neues Bike? Was ist mit dem Liteville?


----------



## pauing (10. März 2013)

Ich glaube bei Nugget geht es um den Ford in dem man auch Bier kühlen kann
http://www.ford.de/Nutzfahrzeuge/FordTransitNugget


----------



## lhampe (10. März 2013)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, bitte Ausschreibung/vorläufiges Programm lesen: Bei der TrailTrophy im Erzebirge gibt es (zumindest dieses Jahr bei der Premiere) KEINEN Nightride!!



Ruhig blut! Ich habe nur auf eine Aussage voher Bezug genommen. So steigen die Chancen ein wenig, dort zu fahren. 

Meine Abneigung gegen Nightrides beruht übrigens darauf das meiner Meinung nach der Wald Nachts den Tieren gehört und es mir auch keinen Spaß macht. Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (10. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Nugget geht es um den Ford in dem man auch Bier kühlen kann
> http://www.ford.de/Nutzfahrzeuge/FordTransitNugget



Oh. Gutes Fahrzeug!


----------



## Airhaenz (10. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Nugget geht es um den Ford in dem man auch Bier kühlen kann
> http://www.ford.de/Nutzfahrzeuge/FordTransitNugget



Genau


----------



## fknobel (10. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ruhig blut! Ich habe nur auf eine Aussage voher Bezug genommen. So steigen die Chancen ein wenig, dort zu fahren.
> 
> Meine Abneigung gegen Nightrides beruht übrigens darauf das meiner Meinung nach der Wald Nachts den Tieren gehört und es mir auch keinen Spaß macht. Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Och, das stört die eigentlich gar nicht wenn da ein paar Biker unterwegs sind. Die Rehe schauen uns immer mit vollem Mund an und futtern einfach weiter... 

So ist zu mindestens bei uns hier in Aachen... wie es in Ddorf un umgebung ist erfahr ich ja dann ab Mai/Juni selber bzw. ab Herbst. Mir fehlt mein jetziges Bike gebiet jetzt schon!


----------



## DPM (11. März 2013)

So,bin dabei...Startnr. 51
https://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20130713300382


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. März 2013)

Ein paar von euch kennen mein Enduro.
Ich würde mir gern neue Naben kaufen. Jedoch bin ich mir total unsicher, ob rot eloxiert oder giftgrün. Rot habe ich schon am Bike und das würde ergänzt. Giftgrün fände ich schöner, habe aber Angst, dass der Ton sich doch vom Rahmen abgrenzt. Der Rahmen ist ja uni-hellgrün. Was meint ihr? 

Gruß Stephan





http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/h4/7q/h47qqdtopl9q/large_tune-10.jpg?0


----------



## pauing (13. März 2013)

Ich würde Orange nehmen. Das passt gut zum Grün.

BTW: Hat jemand noch einen alten schwarzen Sattel über? Sollte günstig und möglichst heile sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich würde Orange nehmen. Das passt gut zum Grün.



 ... jepp



pauing schrieb:


> BTW: Hat jemand noch einen alten schwarzen Sattel über? Sollte günstig und möglichst heile sein



könnte ich noch haben ...!


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. März 2013)

Orange ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber so gar nicht meine Welt. 





Mein Schlechtwetter-VR hat eine goldene Nabe, also ein ähnlicher Ton. Ein guter Kontrast, aber mir gefällt es nicht. Dazu müsste ich einige Teile und die Decals der Gabel tauschen.

Ich habe mir heute in Bonn das rot von Tune ansehen können. Das ist eher dunkelrot und nicht so stechend. Natürlich gab es keine giftgrünen Teile im Angebot. Wenn ich mir die bloß mal ansehen könnte...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (13. März 2013)

Mit dem Grün hast du eigentlich eh schon viel Farbe am Rad. Vielleicht sehen Schwarze Felgen+Narben dazu am Besten aus. Oder voll auf die 90er und die Naben in Jägermeißter-Orange Rot Elox is out


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. März 2013)

Hmm, finde ich nicht. So lange es eine Grundfarbe ist und nicht mehr, wirkt es nicht überladen. 

Schwarze Naben und Felgen wären mir zu langweilig. Wilde Beklebungen auf den Felgen mag ich auch nicht. Aber gerade mit farbigen Naben kann man schon gut individualisieren. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall farbig nehmen. 

90er? Wir haben 2013, die 90er kommen bald schon wieder! Schau mal die neuen Slide von Radon an. Knallblau kombiniert mit hellgrünem Hinterbau. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a78665/slide-150-9-0.html?mfid=52

Ich tendiere nun doch weiter zu Grün.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## elmono (14. März 2013)

Hochwertige Laufräder würde ich immer nur in schwarz nehmen. Die passen dann auch in den nächsten Rahmen. Ist vielleicht langweilig, aber vernünftig.


----------



## othu (14. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> BTW: Hat jemand noch einen alten schwarzen Sattel über? Sollte günstig und möglichst heile sein



Selle Italia SLR XP wenn du magst


----------



## S.F. (14. März 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hmm, finde ich nicht. So lange es eine Grundfarbe ist und nicht mehr, wirkt es nicht überladen.
> 
> Schwarze Naben und Felgen wären mir zu langweilig. Wilde Beklebungen auf den Felgen mag ich auch nicht. Aber gerade mit farbigen Naben kann man schon gut individualisieren. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall farbig nehmen.
> 
> ...



PINK! 

Aber nicht die Naben sondern die Felgen, damit man auch was davon sieht!


----------



## pauing (14. März 2013)

Ich hätte noch eine feine Gabel in Lila, die gut zum Grün passen würde!
Wegen der Farbe Schwarz kann ich dem Elmono nur zustimmen.

 @othu: danke, makke wollte mal in der krimskramskiste schauen. Der selle ist wahrscheinlich eine Spur zu edel. Ich dachte an etwas um die 10EUR.


----------



## othu (14. März 2013)

für 20 kannst ihn haben, ist nicht mehr neu


----------



## pauing (14. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> für 20 kannst ihn haben, ist nicht mehr neu



Danke für das Angebot...ich überlege es mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (15. März 2013)

Pink oder Lila? 
Wenn ich mir dann noch ein farblich passendes Hasenkostüm besorge...
Nee lasst mal gut sein. 
Es wird wohl Grün.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (15. März 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Pink oder Lila?
> Wenn ich mir dann noch ein farblich passendes Hasenkostüm besorge...
> Nee lasst mal gut sein.
> Es wird wohl Grün.
> ...



ich finde grün mettalic passt gut zu dem matt.


----------



## DPM (15. März 2013)

Guten Morgen. Noch mal kurz zur TT Erz... Habe mir den Freitag und Montag auch frei genommen. Ist entspannter. Werde wohl Freitag schon dahin und Montag zurück.


----------



## pauing (15. März 2013)

Nen niegel-nagel-neuen Sun ringle charger comp in metallic-green hätte ich noch im Angebot. Tubeless ready, <2000g


----------



## klasse08-15 (15. März 2013)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe bereits was anderes im Auge. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (15. März 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Noch mal kurz zur TT Erz... Habe mir den Freitag und Montag auch frei genommen. Ist entspannter. Werde wohl Freitag schon dahin und Montag zurück.



Top, ich werde mich nach der TT Latsch entscheiden, ob ich bei dem Event mit mache.


----------



## natureboy79 (15. März 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe bereits was anderes im Auge.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



isch hab ja auch so ein frosch-speci.nur ne nummer kleiner.


----------



## klasse08-15 (15. März 2013)

Echt? 
Wußte ich gar nicht! 

Hast du nen Bildchen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (15. März 2013)

nein,es ist das pitch pro 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (15. März 2013)

Wie ist denn aktuell die Schneelage in Glüder, Altenberg, Fauna und Co. Zumindest von oben soll es morgen trocken sein. Der Boden hier in Benrath ist aber übelst weich am Nachmittag.


----------



## pommes5 (15. März 2013)

ich würd von ausgehen dass es morgen bis mittag rum tendentiell gefroren ist und dann zu pampe verkommt


----------



## githriz (15. März 2013)

Ei wie fein, ich steh auf verkommene Pampe 

Morgen hab ich aber schon verplant, wie sieht's denn bei euch am Sonntag aus?


----------



## pauing (16. März 2013)

Dieses WE bin ich leider raus. Nächstes WE hab ich wieder Zeit zum Radeln.


----------



## Makke (16. März 2013)

bin Morgen raus ... hab nen "Termin" in Mühlheim zu Klettern ... heute würde ich ganz gerne was entspanntes drehen. Werd evt gegen Nachmittag ne Rheinrunde drehen.

Suche: MTB Touren/AM Rad in "s" für eine gute Bekannte ... Tips/Angebote nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

@zappelmaxx und meiner einer sind gestern in Belgien das erste Rennen des Easyphone Enduro Cups mitgefahren, kann ich nur empfehlen!!
Sehr entspannt und spaßig, die Strecke war auch deutlich fordernder als erwartet, knappe 150 Fahrer aus Belgien, Niederlande und Deutschland.
Strahlender Sonnenschein, kein Schnee, Matsch hielt sich in Grenzen, durch den nassen, rutschigen Boden war die Strecke aber schon eine Herausforderung.

Ich fand die Wertungspassagen teils besser als in Winterberg beim Specialized Enduro, enthielten sie doch auch immer eine kurze Tretpassage und i.d.R. einen, teils SEHR ordentlichen, Gegenanstieg, so dass der Endurogedanke stärker rauskam, im Gegensatz zum Winterberg Rennen waren daher auch keine Doppelbrücken am Start.


Das nächste Rennen ist am 21 April:
http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (18. März 2013)

Klingt gut! Und so sollte es beim Enduro ja schließlich auch sein  es darf auch mal (auf Zeit) berghoch gehen. Schließlich ist es ja Enduro und nicht Downhill light!


----------



## pauing (19. März 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Suche: MTB Touren/AM Rad in "s" für eine gute Bekannte ... Tips/Angebote nehme ich gerne entgegen.


Das Enduro in S steht im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/138223-specialized-enduro-comp-sl-s-2008


----------



## Frog (19. März 2013)

Männers (auch Frauen); 

habe noch eine Saint Bremsanlage m-810 (ohne Scheiben) zu verkaufen!
Weiterhin ein Paar Sun  SingleTrack Felgen (32 Loch und ohne Aufkleber)

Jemand Intersse?


----------



## Makke (19. März 2013)

bräuchte den Saint Bremshebel links ... :/


----------



## lhampe (19. März 2013)

hätte Lust am kommenden WE mal wieder Lust das große Bike auszuführen, sofern das Wetter das sinnvoll zuläßt. Am Kothen, Bremsenfeld oder woanders ist mir egal. 
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> hätte Lust am kommenden WE mal wieder Lust das große Bike auszuführen, sofern das Wetter das sinnvoll zuläßt. Am Kothen, Bremsenfeld oder woanders ist mir egal.
> Jemand dabei?



Ich bin am We mal nicht am Start.


----------



## pauing (20. März 2013)

@lhampe: Bei der Wettervorhersage kann man besser nach Winterberg zum Skifoooaaaaannnn Ich wollte am WE trotzdem fahren... Am liebsten einen Tag großes Rad und einen Tag neues Enduro einrollen. Man könnte am Freitag mal klären was genau wann wie wo.
 @Makke: Das alte Enduro wurde mir gestern aus den Händen gerissen und wartet schon auf den Spediteur. Sorry, is scho wech.


----------



## Makke (20. März 2013)

für den Kurs war das zu erwarten ...  sei froh.
Am Wochenende bin ich raus.


----------



## klasse08-15 (20. März 2013)

Wow, ich hatte schon Angst du kehrst dem Enduro den Rücken. Hast du ein neues gekauft oder was anderes?
Schön, dass das 2008er weg ging. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es für den Kurs so schnell geht. Die Specis scheinen doch wertstabiler als gedacht.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Fortuna1895 (20. März 2013)

Morgen, 
komme aus düsseldorf und wollte fragen, ob es hier in der Nähe leatt braces zu kaufen gibt?? 
Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. März 2013)

ist von Euch heute noch jemand im Savoy Theater? 
http://www.savoy-theater.de/popups/details.php?ID=991


----------



## pauing (20. März 2013)

@KLAsse: Ich habe die Specis verlassen Diesmal gab es ein Torque EX aus dem Karton. Is aber auch schööö


----------



## _andi_ (20. März 2013)

yay noch ein canyon mehr 
welche farbe ists geworden?


----------



## pauing (20. März 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> yay noch ein canyon mehr
> welche farbe ists geworden?



Ich habe ein grün-weißes mit altem Gold der Hoffnung


----------



## lhampe (20. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @_KLA_sse: Ich habe die Specis verlassen Diesmal gab es ein Torque EX aus dem Karton. Is aber auch schööö


welches den Trailstar, Alpinist oder Gapstar?


----------



## pauing (20. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> welches den Trailstar, Alpinist oder Gapstar?



Gapstar in S. Ich habe noch schöne grüne Pedale, eine LEV, meine silberne Code und meinen ZTR+Hope Laufradsatz dran gebaut. Kein Fliegengewicht, aber auch nur knapp 500g schwerer, als das alte Enduro in der letzten Ausbaustufe. Die Karre liegt jetzt so bei 15,5 Kg. Man könnte noch ein paar Tafeln Schokolade mit der Kurbel sparen. Aber da die einen soliden Eindruck macht, bleibt die erstmal dran
Ich hab lange zwischen leichten - und stabilen Enduro hin und her überlegt und mich letztendlich für die Kiste mit mehr Wums entschieden. Kondition hab ich jetzt. Carbon brauch ich nicht Auf der TT holt man damit bestimmt keine Bestzeit raus, aber für meinen normalen Anwendungsbereich (Überleben) ist das optimal


----------



## -Wally- (20. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Auf der TT holt man damit bestimmt keine Bestzeit raus, aber für meinen normalen Anwendungsbereich (Überleben) ist das optimal





Eben...überleben ist alles! sehe ich ja auch so.  Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel! Deiner schicken Forke biste nicht treu geblieben?
Ich fand Dein Enduro wegen dem Fahrwerk ja immer besonders cool!


----------



## klasse08-15 (20. März 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @KLAsse: Ich habe die Specis verlassen Diesmal gab es ein Torque EX aus dem Karton. Is aber auch schööö



Tja, Canyon baut sehr schicke Bikes mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis. Dagegen kann Speci nicht anstinken. Wer weiß was er will, kauft dort in der Regel das richtige Bike. 
Nur den traumhaften Wiederverkaufswert des Speci wirst du 2017 vermissen. 


Gruß Stephan


----------



## pauing (21. März 2013)

@Wally: Die Gabel gebe ich auch nur her, wenn ich mindestens 400EUR dafür bekomme. Hat aber auf jeden Fall ein Jahr viel Freude bereitet Das Enduro war auf jeden Fall ein schönes und treues Rad
 @klasse08-15 Die Canyon's haben einen super Wiederverkaufswert. Das ist erstaunlich....schau dich mal im Bikemarkt um. Ich verfolge jetzt die Strategie mit dem Hauptrad: max 2 Jahre bewegen und dann weg damit. Also ist das Torque nichts für die Ewigkeit. Sonst ist man nur am Schrauben Die Erfahrung habe ich mit den anderen Rädern schon gemacht. Das macht vielen Spaß, aber ich bin da nicht so der Fan von...Jetzt sind aber erstmal alle 3 Hobel aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt an neue Besitzer gegangen und frisches Material wartet darauf bewegt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

Moin,

was gibt es denn für Pedalempfehlungen?

So um die 300gr - und nicht 300 uronen teuer. Also eher kleiner/gleich 100 und Schuhgröße 44 sollte auch Platz drauf finden.

Vielleicht hat ja einer nen guten Tip 

dank u wel


----------



## Makke (21. März 2013)

kauf keine Blackspire ... ich fahre aktuell die neuen Saint, sind zwar schwerer, dafÃ¼r halten sie und man bekommt sie fÃ¼r unter 50â¬


----------



## lhampe (21. März 2013)

zwar 400gr., teuflischer Grip aber nur 55â¬
Superstars Tech nano flat
Die fahre ich nur noch


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

ja, so in die Richtung von den Blackspire sollte es schone gehen - nur halten sollten Sie natürlich auch.
Haste schlechte Erfahrungen?

Die Saint sehen auch ganz hübsch aus. Sind vom Gewicht aber gleich meiner 2007er Tioga MX. 
Es muß doch mittlerweile auch leicht und haltbar geben.


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> zwar 400gr., teuflischer Grip aber nur 55
> Superstars Tech nano flat
> Die fahre ich nur noch



hört sich nicht schlecht an. Halten die denn?


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> hört sich nicht schlecht an. Halten die denn?



Du brauchst nicht leicht! Du brauchst unkaputtbar!!!! 
NC17 Sudpin III! 
395g 79 Euronen 
Erfahrung: Mirsch proven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (21. März 2013)

Leider relativ schwer, aber mehr Grip habe ich noch bei keinem Pedal gefunden und SEHR stabil sind sie auch:

e*thirteen LG1+
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32385_LG1--Plattformpedal-.html


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2013)

Ingo, Bilder vom neuen Bike bitte!!!!

So, Pause zu Ende!


----------



## Makke (21. März 2013)

die Blackspire halten bei sportlicher Fahrweise 3 Monate .... bei mir sind binnen kurzer Zeit 3 Lager durch, ein Käfig verbogen und eine krumme Achse ...
Die Teile halten einfach nicht und sind überteuert.


----------



## githriz (21. März 2013)

Ich find die Superstar Nano Tech Flats sind ein super Kompromiss aus Preis, Haltbarkeit, Gewicht und HÃ¶he.
Kosten 45â¬ & wiegen 450g. Gibt's auch in vielen bunten Farben  
Am Enduro halten die gut bei mir, am Dhler werden sie wahrscheinlich irgendwann mal getauscht werden mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## lhampe (21. März 2013)

gebrauchte NC17 Sudpin III! in schwarz hab ich sogar noch


----------



## Prolux (21. März 2013)

die hier sind guuuuuut!!!

http://www.nc-17shop.de/product_info.php?products_id=417


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> gebrauchte NC17 Sudpin III! in schwarz hab ich sogar noch



Das hört sich gut an. Kannst ja am We mal mitbringen.
Hier stand heute ein Karton vor der Tür . Bis auf Bendalen ist alles drin was man braucht.


----------



## Prolux (21. März 2013)

war der Osterhase verfrüht bei dir und hat einen großen Karton mit Swoop drin vor die Tür gestellt......


----------



## pauing (21. März 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Kannst ja am We mal mitbringen.
> Hier stand heute ein Karton vor der Tür . Bis auf Bendalen ist alles drin was man braucht.



Oh, angekommen es ist Dann mal frohes Zusammenstöpseln!

 @S.F.: Ich guck mal, dass ich gleich ein Foto mache


----------



## natureboy79 (21. März 2013)

200 euro für pedalen sind wirklich überposh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (21. März 2013)

@S.F.:  Foto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1332992?in=user


----------



## elmono (21. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Leider relativ schwer, aber mehr Grip habe ich noch bei keinem Pedal gefunden und SEHR stabil sind sie auch:
> 
> e*thirteen LG1+
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32385_LG1--Plattformpedal-.html



Wäre auch mein Tipp.

NC17 hab ich schon kaputte gesehen, such bei Bedarf gerne das Bild raus. Und Gewicht an den Pedalen zu sparen, hab ich echt aufgegeben.


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. März 2013)

vielleicht hast du Recht, gerade bei diesen neumodischen tiefen Innenlagern - da ist der Feindkontakt ja quasi gewollt.


----------



## githriz (21. März 2013)

Die LG1 sehen aber verdammt hoch aus.
Ich konnte gerade nicht widerstehen: 
Klick!
Sind mir mit 360g zwar auch schon fast zu leicht, aber vielleicht hält es ja. 
Zumindest ist der Körper aus Alu und die Achse aus CroMoly. 
Die kommen dann erst mal ans 4x, da müssen die nicht so leiden


----------



## elmono (21. März 2013)

Die LG1 sind "normal" hoch. Ich hab ja auch noch so unfassbar flache Point One Racing Podium Pedale für irrsinnig viel Geld. Aber abgesehen davon, dass bei den flachen, teuren Pedalen andauernd die Lager quietschen, merke ich keinen Unterschied zu den LG1.


----------



## githriz (21. März 2013)

Nicht? Ich find den Unterschied enorm... Und ich bin sonst auch keiner, der jeden kleinen Unterschied spürt. 
Halten die Podium denn bei dir?


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. März 2013)

Schick, schick! So unschuldig in weiß. Gefällt.

Aber ich versteh die beiden Fotos im Album nicht. Das sind doch verschiedene Bikes ???

Gruß Stephan


----------



## skaster (21. März 2013)

Ein Torque EX in weiß/grün (für's Enduro)
Ein Torque FRX in weiß/orange (für's BigHit)?
Fehlt nur noch ein Nachfolger für's Epic 

Nur mal so geschätzt.


----------



## klasse08-15 (21. März 2013)

@pauing
Ich habe heute in Bonn genau so ein Speci Enduro aus '08 oder '09 stehen sehn wie du es hattest. Echter Zufall...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (21. März 2013)

Richtig zwei Torques sind jetzt im Stall. Eins mit Wums und eins mit viel Wums. Beide recht schick vom Design, wie ich finde...
Die epische Rolle hat mein altes Rockhopper HT übernommen...aber ich habe es bis dato noch nicht geschafft bei TeamD zum schnellen Daherflitzen einzusteigen...das Daherflitzen hatte mir in alten Ruhrpottzeiten eigentlich auch immer Spaß gemacht...naja mit dem Frühling kommt vielleicht wieder der Einstieg


----------



## klasse08-15 (22. März 2013)

Wow, na dann lass mal fliegen! 
Beide Bikes sind zwar ähnlich, aber auf den zweiten Blick doch verschieden. 
Mir kommt grad in den Sinn: Wenn die Farbunterschiede nicht wären, würde die bessere Hälfte gar nicht merken, dass man zwei Räder besitzt. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## othu (22. März 2013)

Genau deswegen sind meine Räder IMMER Raw


----------



## klasse08-15 (22. März 2013)

*******, und mein Rad ist ausgerechnet hellgrün... 

Aber das passt schon. Das Enduro ist recht universell. Es nervt nicht beim pedalieren, im Gegenteil, das geht sehr gut. Dazu hat es den Bikeparkbesuch ohne Blessuren überlebt, ganz im Gegenteil zu mir.  

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (22. März 2013)

@pauing merkst du da wirklich einen unterschied zwischen den beiden torques? 

nachdem ich nun fast alles getauscht hab an meinen frx bin ich auf 14.9kg runter und irgendwo zwischen enduro und downhill damit


----------



## pauing (22. März 2013)

@_andi_: Das sind schon unterschiedliche Räder, wobei der Aufbau schon den größten Einfluss hat. Das eine hat einen Tourenaufbau und das andere halt einem DH-Aufbau. 
Die Geo unterscheidet sich auch ein wenig. Aber mit dem FRX kann man mit nem passenden Aufbau auch gut Touren fahren.
Dein FRX ist jetzt ja im Tourenmodus. Du warst ja auch nie der unfitteste und wirst damit die Touren schon meistern Für den Bikepark sollte das auch im Tourenaufbau gehen...du wiegst ja keine 100Kg. Und 15Kg sind doch gut...Mein altes Enduro hat auch 15Kg gewogen und das ging hervorragend in den Bergen! Beim Endurotouren-Hochfahren kommt es auch eher auf eine angenehme Sitzposition und einigermaßen sinnvolle Kraftübertragung an. Dann noch eisener Wille und eine Menge Gedanke...beim Hochfahren hat man viel Zeit
Das Gewicht spielt dann eher eine Rolle, wenn es ums Tragen geht. Aber die Tragepassagen, die ich miterlebt habe, hielten sich in Grenzen. Wenn man mit Makke tourt kann das natürlich mal anders aussehen Meist kann man das Rad noch irgendwie durch Schieben, Ziehen und Fluchen den Berg hoch befördern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (25. März 2013)

An die Techniker: Was fährt man in so einem Torque an Federhärte, wenn man so um die 83Kg in Vollmontur auf die Waage bringt...Im BH hatte ich damals eine 450er drin...da musste man aber schon was spannen Ich tendiere zu einer 500er. Das ist ein 240x76 Dämpfer.


----------



## elmono (25. März 2013)

hier mal gucken: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Hat das Torque 180mm? Dann eher was zwischen 300 und 350.


----------



## _andi_ (25. März 2013)

falls du dich durchlesen willst ... im torque 2012 thread im canyon subforum hast du viele posts zur federhärte der leute. ich kann dir nur bei mir sagen mit knapp über 70kg fahrfertig 250-300er feder im ccdb.


----------



## pauing (25. März 2013)

Top, der Spring-Rechnomat sagt 350. Da hätte ich mich aber gut verschätzt 
Für die Dämpfergröße vom BH hätte der mir 480 empfohlen. Das kommt dann ja hin


----------



## akami (25. März 2013)

Moin!

Ist dieses Angebot zufälliger Weise von einem von euch? - ICh hätte dazu mal eine Frage , Danke!


----------



## Makke (26. März 2013)

... ich bin es nicht.


----------



## pauing (26. März 2013)

ich auch nicht


----------



## rheinruhrrider (26. März 2013)

fährt hier auch noch wer fahrrad oder ist das nur noch tech-talk?


----------



## Makke (26. März 2013)

Fahren ist doof, das hält mich immer vom Schrauben und Fummeln ab ...


----------



## pauing (26. März 2013)

Sicher wird auch gefahren...gleich gibt es z.B. eine spontane Dienstagsrunde um 18.00Uhr mit Start am Apollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (28. März 2013)

Geht was über Ostern???


----------



## Makke (28. März 2013)

die Meisten werden Eier suchen gehen ..
 @danny ... wenn Du morgen gegen halb 3 am S-Bahnhof Köln Longerich bist, können wir ne Runde Altenberg/Glüder machen.


----------



## Makke (29. März 2013)

Biken heute hat sich für mich erledigt ...


----------



## natureboy79 (29. März 2013)

für immer?


----------



## Makke (29. März 2013)

hoffe nicht ...


----------



## natureboy79 (29. März 2013)

ok,hatte das heute überlesen.aber wetter geht doch wieder?im bergischen siehts wahrscheinlich anders aus.


----------



## Makke (29. März 2013)

hier in Köln liegen 3-5cm im Bergischen noch etwas mehr.


----------



## A7XFreak (29. März 2013)

In Glüder liegt garantiert kein Schnee.
Wenns so weiter geht vielleicht doch -.-


----------



## KultFAN (29. März 2013)

so langsam echt die ... voll vom Schnee!

Könnten entspannte 15 grad wärmer sein in Deutschland.

Trotzdem...Frohes Fest allen!

Falls es raus zum Biken geht viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (29. März 2013)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!
(Das Wetter ist zum Brechen)

Gruß Stephan


----------



## lhampe (29. März 2013)

wir waren gerade in  Gräfrath. Da war nix mit Schnee. Dieses Jahr scheint der Schnee an Solingen vorbei zu fallen;-)


----------



## _Hagen_ (29. März 2013)

In Glüdern war heute alles bis auf Regen und Temperaturen > 5 Grad 

....von Sonne bis Schneetreiben mit gutem Grip & wenig Mokke.


----------



## Makke (30. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann jmeand von Euch 3/8" Gewinde schneiden?


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2013)

Yep, kann ich!


----------



## Makke (31. März 2013)

... o.k. ... sehr gut, werde Dich dann mal überfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (31. März 2013)

Stefan ist der Mann für alle Fälle!!


----------



## Makke (1. April 2013)

Man ist das kalt im Wald morgens um 08:30 Uhr ... ich dachte wir haben Frühling


----------



## jona$ (1. April 2013)

ich bin noch recht neu in düsseldorf, aber ich bin gegen 14:00 an der haasemühle und möchte ca. ne 3-4h runde in der sonne fahren... würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand dabei ist

grüsse,
jonas


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. April 2013)

Hy Gemeinde,

hat einer die Möglichkeit (oder kennt eine Lösung) um von einem gr. Kettenblatt (42er) die Zähne abzudrehen o.ä. ?

Will daraus ein Bashguard "basteln" - für meine Kurgel gibt es nur Lösungen >100 und
das muss nicht sein...

Ciao Hagen


----------



## othu (3. April 2013)

Moin Hagen,

wenn das KB

a) aus Alu ist und
b) das ganze nicht sooo eilig ist (sprich du brauchst es nicht morgen oder übermorgen)

kann ich dir das machen:

KB auf ein Holzbrett schrauben, kleine Erhöhungsplatte in die Mitte kleben oder schrauben und mit Oberfräse und Fräszirkel einmal rund machen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. April 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Moin Hagen,
> 
> wenn das KB
> 
> ...




_PM-Mail _ist raus....


----------



## lhampe (4. April 2013)

gibt es schon irgendwelche Bikepläne fürs Wochenende?


----------



## A7XFreak (4. April 2013)

Ich will Samstag fahren wenns trocken bleibt


----------



## Makke (4. April 2013)

... bin aktuell nicht geländetauglich ... werd vorerst nur festen Boden Fahren ...


----------



## Eisbäcker (5. April 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> gibt es schon irgendwelche Bikepläne fürs Wochenende?



Ich werde mal nach Finale fahren. Schauen wo der Frühling bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (5. April 2013)

Bring ihn mit, falls du ihn findest!


----------



## klasse08-15 (5. April 2013)

Den Trail oder den Frühling?
Bring einfach beides mit!

Viel Spaß dort!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Prolux (5. April 2013)

http://youtu.be/Mmh-ew1swD4


----------



## A7XFreak (5. April 2013)

Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## lhampe (5. April 2013)

Morgen solls ja wieder Schneien. Gut das ich heute auf Sommerreifen gewechselt habe.
Wegen biken morgen. Erstmal morgens aus dem Fenster gucken und ggf. mittags oder früher Nachmittag könnte man ja ne Tour ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Airhaenz (6. April 2013)

Das war gerade eine sehr spassige Ddorf Tour


----------



## S.F. (6. April 2013)

Hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Luft unter den Reifen. Danny geht steil!


----------



## Makke (6. April 2013)

jepp ... spontane sehr gelungene Aktion ... Finger hat auch durchgehalten


----------



## lhampe (6. April 2013)

Mensch, sagt doch bescheid. heute haette ich ne Motivation gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (7. April 2013)

Sorry Jungs, das ich heute so am Drängeln war. 
Der Jürgen ging auch runter wie Butter..
Der Käufer war dann aber auch ne halbe Stunde ehr da, so dass ich gerade passend aus dem Auto gestiegen bin..
 @rheinruhrrider: Hoffe du hast deinen Bowdenzug noch unter Kontrolle bekommen


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (8. April 2013)

Hey leute!
Wer kann mir bei der suche nach
"Der rinne im grafebergerwald in düsseldorf" helfen?


Ich suche und suche aber finde die rinne nicht!
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## DPM (8. April 2013)

MTBiKINGnrw schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> Wer kann mir bei der suche nach
> "Der rinne im grafebergerwald in düsseldorf" helfen?
> 
> ...


Samstag fahre ich da wieder. Wenn du Zeit has,komm mit.


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (8. April 2013)

Hey samstag muss ich leider von morgens bis abends arbeiten, wie leider fast jeden samstag.
Evtl hätte ich sonntag gegen 14uhr zeit.
Hast du evtl ne wegbeschreibung für mich?
Ist das den soooo schwer zu finden?


----------



## Makke (8. April 2013)

@MTBiKINGnrw ... wir geben hier keine Spotanfahrtsbeschreibungen raus, das ist einfach ne Sache, die in 99,9% der Fälle nach hinten losgeht.
Wenn es sich ergibt mitfahren und kennenlernen ...


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (8. April 2013)

Klar würde ich gerne mal mitfahren  und euch dort kennen lernen.
Ist evtl einer von euch bei facebook?
Dann kann man dort mal schreiben!?

Bin meist nur mit dem handy online. Finde das forum per handy ansicht recht durch ein ander. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (8. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @MTBiKINGnrw ... wir geben hier keine Spotanfahrtsbeschreibungen raus, das ist einfach ne Sache, die in 99,9% der Fälle nach hinten losgeht.
> Wenn es sich ergibt mitfahren und kennenlernen ...


[email protected] MTBiKINGnrwq Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (8. April 2013)

@ DPM :
ich hab dir ne nachricht mit meiner nummer geschickt


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2013)

Jungs, so ein Foto muss doch mal Foto des Tages werden! Liken wer mag!







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346109


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2013)

Wo ist der Link ?


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2013)

Wieder da!


----------



## DPM (9. April 2013)

MTBiKINGnrw schrieb:


> @ DPM :
> ich hab dir ne nachricht mit meiner nummer geschickt



Ist leider nichts angekommen.


----------



## Airhaenz (9. April 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wieder da!



Ich like doch alles von Dir Schatzi


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2013)




----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (10. April 2013)

? Ok! Schicke ich dir dann jetzt nochmal.


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (10. April 2013)

@DPM : sollte jetzt da sein. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (10. April 2013)

Gibt es Pläne für Sonntag ? Soll ja warm werden. Mir kommen so Geschichten wie DH in Beerfelden dabei in den Kopf. Natürlich mit campen am Sa abend. Wenn es in Warstein schon geht wer das ja auch eine Alternative..


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2013)

Ich laufe am Sonntag den Brückenlauf in Ddorf.


----------



## Makke (10. April 2013)

... ich bin Sonntag nicht hier ...


----------



## lhampe (10. April 2013)

So sah es letztes WE in Warstein aus:






Ich glaube nicht das der Regen die Trails trocknet...

Ist nicht meins (aus der Fanes Galerie geborgt), ich war in den Staubtrockenen Filthys


----------



## Airhaenz (10. April 2013)

Danke für die Info. Malmedy ist im Wald auch ein Moddergarant..Hmm was mach ich denn da ?


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2013)

muss man mögen..... 
Filthies war dagegen wohl die richtige Wahl!


----------



## H-P (11. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Malmedy ist im Wald auch ein Moddergarant..Hmm was mach ich denn da ?


 
Du könntest für mich zur Kinderkommunion gehen und ich fahre durch den Modder.


----------



## lhampe (11. April 2013)

Samstag wollte ich mal VLN am Ring gucken und Sonntags Biken. Weiß aber auch noch nicht wo, Bin für Tour und Spot offen. 
Nächste Woche habe ich mir wegen der guten Wetteraussichten Urlaub und würde auch unter der Woche gerne Biken.


----------



## Makke (11. April 2013)

werd nächste Woche Di, Mi, Do und/oder Fr ab 15:15 Uhr in Glüder oder Altenberg anzutreffen sein. Welche Tage ich gezielt nehme, entscheide ich noch.

Für dieses WE bin ich raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (11. April 2013)

da würde ich mich für einen tag gerne anschließen makke.mal schauen


----------



## pauing (11. April 2013)

Ich sollte ab Mitte nächster Woche auch wieder Zeit zum Radeln haben...passt ja dann mit dem Wetterumschwung


----------



## DPM (11. April 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Samstag wollte ich mal VLN am Ring gucken und Sonntags Biken. Weiß aber auch noch nicht wo, Bin für Tour und Spot offen.
> Nächste Woche habe ich mir wegen der guten Wetteraussichten Urlaub und würde auch unter der Woche gerne Biken.[/QUOTE
> Wäre mitgekommen. Leider bin ich dieses und nächstes we unterwegs.


----------



## Airhaenz (11. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> werd nächste Woche Di, Mi, Do und/oder Fr ab 15:15 Uhr in Glüder oder Altenberg anzutreffen sein. Welche Tage ich gezielt nehme, entscheide ich noch.
> 
> Für dieses WE bin ich raus ...



Ich auch aber erst ab 17 - 17.30 
 @H-P: Ich nehm dann doch die Mocke


----------



## H-P (12. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Ich auch aber erst ab 17 - 17.30
> @_H-P_: Ich nehm dann doch die Mocke


 
Da muß ich aber ein ernstes Wort mit dem Kommunionskind reden, wir müßen schon um 11 Uhr da sein.

Allen anderen viel Spaß bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Frog (12. April 2013)

Und was wird für Sonntag geplant?

- Glüder
- Altenberg 

Macht mal Vorschläge....am besten per Mail, hier lesen zu viele falsche Personen mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (12. April 2013)

würd mich auch freun, wenn ich mich sonntag bei einer gruppe dranhängen darf


----------



## Frog (14. April 2013)

Heute ab 11 in G.. Ab oberhalb Campingplatzparkplatz.


----------



## _andi_ (14. April 2013)

grad erst gelesen. ich pack schnell zusammen, hoffe ich schaffs pünktlich. evtl paar minuten später da

edit: war punkt 11 da, aber von euch keine spur und alles war eh zugeparkt bis zum geht nicht mehr. habt ihr woanders geparkt?


----------



## Frog (14. April 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> grad erst gelesen. ich pack schnell zusammen, hoffe ich schaffs pünktlich. evtl paar minuten später da
> 
> edit: war punkt 11 da, aber von euch keine spur und alles war eh zugeparkt bis zum geht nicht mehr. habt ihr woanders geparkt?




Waren erst um 11:20 dort und haben uns den 2  Parkplatz gegönnt.....komisch das die gut darstehenden Rentner immer all die kostenlosen Parkplätze nutzen


----------



## natureboy79 (14. April 2013)

war heute auch da. boah was nerven die scheiss-pferde.treten die ganzen wege kaputt.


----------



## _andi_ (14. April 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> war heute auch da. boah was nerven die scheiss-pferde.treten die ganzen wege kaputt.



hä ich dachte die biker machen alles kaputt im wald?!


----------



## klasse08-15 (14. April 2013)

Ich war heute im Bereich Wuppertal Beyenburg unterwegs. Dort war auch sehr viel Pferdescheiß auf den Wegen. Dazu waren die Trails noch recht nass und matschig. Wie sah es bei euch aus?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (14. April 2013)

die wege um den reithof oben waren mühsam, ansonsten gings prima.


----------



## natureboy79 (14. April 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> die wege um den reithof oben waren mühsam, ansonsten gings prima.



jo stimmt eigentlich.können ja glüder mal zusammen rocken.


----------



## lhampe (14. April 2013)

also in Witten Kohlensiepen, Kalwes war so gut wie nichts mehr matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

überlege mein pitch wieder abzugeben.14,5 kilo sind mir zu schwer,bergauf wie bergab.
auf der friedrichstrasse hat ja jetzt giant aufgemacht.
das reign gefällt mir ganz jut.


----------



## Frog (15. April 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> überlege mein pitch wieder abzugeben.14,5 kilo sind mir zu schwer,bergauf wie bergab.
> auf der friedrichstrasse hat ja jetzt giant aufgemacht.
> das reign gefällt mir ganz jut.



ich bin mit 15,5 kg unterweg und bin super zufrieden....
Das Giant ist gut und hat eine super Hinterbau, nur schau dir mal das  Steuerrohr an Desweiteren die Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze!
Und schön sieht es nicht aus! Aber das ist ja geschmackssache.

Das Bitsch ist doch echt klasse! Kenn zwar nicht deinen Aufbau, aber an dem Bike ist doch nichts custom. Das kann man doch alles anbauen ohne Sonderbau!


----------



## Makke (15. April 2013)

@natureboy79 ... optimiere besser das Pitch, der Neukauf wird nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Frog (15. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @natureboy79 ... optimiere besser das Pitch, der Neukauf wird nicht die Lösung.



@ Makke:


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

erstmal von den 2.4 schlappen weg,2.3 reichen hier auch.
ansonsten hab ich kein plan was noch gewicht sparen könnte.
klar neue pedalen,und so,aber das sind doch nur ein paar gramm.

aber auch bergab bin ich mit meinem haibike irgendwie schneller und 
wendiger unterwegs gewesen.oder aber ich sollte mir ein paar armmuskeln mehr zulegen.


----------



## Frog (15. April 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> erstmal von den 2.4 schlappen weg,2.3 reichen hier auch.
> ansonsten hab ich kein plan was noch gewicht sparen könnte.
> klar neue pedalen,und so,aber das sind doch nur ein paar gramm.
> 
> ...



Stell mal eine Liste der Parts rein...


----------



## _andi_ (15. April 2013)

ich finde den umstieg von 11.5kg auf 14.9kg grad auch noch total krass. aber ich denke in paar monaten wird sich das relativiert haben, wenn der körper wieder fit wird.


----------



## Makke (15. April 2013)

genau, mach mal ne Liste, dann sehen wir weiter ... Modeljahr?

P.S. ... 14,5 kg sind eigentlich nicht schlimm. Zu leichte Räder liegen eher unruhig auf dem Trail ...


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> genau, mach mal ne Liste, dann sehen wir weiter ... Modeljahr?
> 
> P.S. ... 14,5 kg sind eigentlich nicht schlimm. Zu leichte Räder liegen eher unruhig auf dem Trail ...



sind mehr als 14,5.14,7-15
pitch pro 2011
parts kommen
offiziell sind es 30lbs 2oz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. April 2013)

man müsste das Rad mal zerlegen um einige der Gewichte im Detail zu ermitteln.
Aber das meiste Potential vermute ich bei:
- Sattel
- Laufräder
- Kurbel


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

jo werd die tage mal schauen.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2011/pitch/pitchpro#specs

so stehts bei mir.
nur mit reverb,nc17 pedalen(einfache),neuem lenker,und 2.4 fat albert perfomance statt speci eskar 2.3


----------



## Makke (15. April 2013)

Mach mal richtige Reifen drauf, der Albert Perfomance ist im Grunde ne richtige Krankheit.

Mal was von ner spontanen Aktion heute:


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

sieht mir stark nach leitplanke aus.kennt man da nicht mittlerweile auch jeden stein beim namen?


----------



## Makke (15. April 2013)

jepp ... ist ein Klassiker und gehört, wenn man dran vorbeikommt, nun mal dazu


----------



## S.F. (15. April 2013)

Sauber Jungs. 
Der Anspruch steigt immer mit der Geschwindigkeit oder einer neuen Linie.

Die Laufräder dürften insgesamt beim Gewicht nochmal gut was bringen. 
Im Vergleich zu'm Haibike fühlt sich das Pitch bergab wahrscheinlich nur langsamer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (15. April 2013)

Ich finde das Gewicht nicht so schlimm. Selbst mein S-Works Enduro liegt derzeit bei 14,5, vielleicht auch 15 Kilo. Dafür aber mit fetten Reifen.
Wechsel die Reifen auf was mit richtig Grip und es ist ein wunderbares Touren- und Trainingsrad. 

Mir ist bis jetzt noch keiner weg gefahren. Das liegt sicher nicht an meiner Kondition, sondern an der Gruppe. Es wird doch immer gewartet und da spielt es doch keine Rolle 20 oder 30 Sekunden länger zu warten, weil jemand ein oder zwei Kilo mehr drauf hat. 

Was hast du denn für ein Haibike?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gewicht nicht so schlimm. Selbst mein S-Works Enduro liegt derzeit bei 14,5, vielleicht auch 15 Kilo. Dafür aber mit fetten Reifen.
> Wechsel die Reifen auf was mit richtig Grip und es ist ein wunderbares Touren- und Trainingsrad.
> 
> Mir ist bis jetzt noch keiner weg gefahren. Das liegt sicher nicht an meiner Kondition, sondern an der Gruppe. Es wird doch immer gewartet und da spielt es doch keine Rolle 20 oder 30 Sekunden länger zu warten, weil jemand ein oder zwei Kilo mehr drauf hat.
> ...



ne,haibike ist schon weg.hatte das qfs sl 2009.
bergauf ist ja auch nicht so schlimm,aber auf flow-schnellen trails,oder auch enduro muss ich halt viel mehr investieren als beim haibike,und mit dem bin ich mit 130mm auch überall runter gekommen.


----------



## S.F. (15. April 2013)

Mit dem Epic bin ich auch gefühlt sackschnell. Und weniger Kraft brauche ich natürlich auch. Aber bei Endurotrails merke ich erst am Bremspunkt, um wieviel schneller ich wirklich bin. Da geht auch schonmal der Trail aus.


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

hab langeweile!http://www.ebaumsworld.com/soundboards/play/658/

bisschen runterscrollen ,erster post


----------



## natureboy79 (15. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> jepp ... ist ein Klassiker und gehört, wenn man dran vorbeikommt, nun mal dazu



klar,normal


----------



## pauing (16. April 2013)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Makke (16. April 2013)

ich starte morgen gegen 15:20 Uhr (abhängig von den Zuständen auf der A1) am Parkplatz in Burscheid zu einer Runde ...


----------



## _andi_ (16. April 2013)

da simma dabei


----------



## lhampe (16. April 2013)

ich sach auch mal ja. Hoffe meinen Beine nehmen mir die Powerrunde mit dem Bike von der dunklen Seite nicht so übel, aber Rennrad geht nur mit Druck auf dem Pedal ...


----------



## Airhaenz (16. April 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> jo werd die tage mal schauen.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2011/pitch/pitchpro#specs
> 
> ...



Also ich hab das Pitch ja auch noch im Keller. Der Rahmen ist mit Dämpfer nur 3000gr. oder waren es sogar nur 2900gr schwer.Kann mich nicht mehr richtig erinnern..Auf jeden fall das schaffen nicht mehr viele in dieser Klasse. Ausserdem hat die Bitch einen unglaublich steilen Sitzwinkel, wenn ich von meinem 301 umsteige wunder ich mich immerwieder wie gut das alte Luder den Berg hoch geht. Runter ist es eh eine Macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (17. April 2013)

Hat vielleicht einer von euch noch ein günstiges Dirtbike für einen vierzehnjährigen Schüler im Keller? 
Der Junge ist recht talentiert und aus seinem BMX rausgewachsen. 
Darf ruhig eine alte Gurke sein, Gewicht ist auch nicht relevant. Nur sollte es halt nicht direkt beim ersten Sprung auseinanderfallen.


----------



## Makke (17. April 2013)

leider nicht ...


----------



## MirSch (17. April 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer von euch noch ein günstiges Dirtbike für einen vierzehnjährigen Schüler im Keller?



Was heißt für dich günstig?


----------



## githriz (17. April 2013)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Er möchte jetzt sein BMX verkaufen und auf ein Dirt sparen. 
Ich schätze mal 100-200 sind realistisch.


----------



## MirSch (17. April 2013)

In der Preisklasse kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, sorry.


----------



## githriz (17. April 2013)

Schreib mir doch trotzdem bitte mal, was du anbieten könntest.
Wenn der Jung ein Ziel vor Augen hat, gibt er vielleicht auch mehr Gas


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (17. April 2013)

Hey jungs. Ist am kommenden sonntag jemand im grafenbergerwald unterwegs!?


----------



## othu (17. April 2013)

@Hagen: rufst du mich heute abend mal an, hab was für dich, aber deine nummer verbummelt...


----------



## Airhaenz (17. April 2013)

Ganz starke Leistung von Macke heute - der junge Mann fährt einfach mal 2 Touren nacheinander. Wo andere schon nach 250Metern vom Rad fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (17. April 2013)

ja toll wars heute, endlich mal neuland gesehn


----------



## Makke (17. April 2013)

jepp war super heute ... 43km 1180hm ... das Weizen war extra lecker


----------



## Prolux (17. April 2013)

War heute auch unterwegs auf den Hometrails.


----------



## lhampe (17. April 2013)

und was davon war die erste Runde? 
Schön war es die klassischen trails endlich im warmen zu fahren. Das animiert zum verweilen und quatschen...
An gemütlich bergauf müssen wir aber noch arbeiten, ich an der Fitness Ihr an der Gemütlichkeit


----------



## Makke (18. April 2013)

der zweite Teil war nicht so entspannt wie der erste ... zumindest bergauf 
Aber dafür hab ich jetzt noch nen neuen Trail im Programm ...


----------



## lhampe (18. April 2013)

kannste mir ja am freitag zeigen wenn Du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (18. April 2013)

Wer hat sonntag so gegen 13Uhr zeit und lust mit in den grafenberger wald zu fahren?
Evtl jemand der weis wo die rinne ist?
Ich hab sie bis jetzt noch immer nicht gefunden. Grrrrrr

Melde euch einfach mal.


----------



## -Wally- (18. April 2013)

Nabend!

hab da vom Anfang der Woche auch noch ein paar Bildchen aus Glüder zu zeigen. Schön wars da...und die erste Tour der Saison mit richtig Wärme:


----------



## Makke (19. April 2013)

war aber auch ein schöner Tag ... !


----------



## H-P (19. April 2013)

@ Makke, nur noch am trainieren, keine Zeit zum rasieren.

...schöne Bilder.


----------



## _andi_ (19. April 2013)

heute nachmittag jemand in glüder & co unterwegs?


----------



## Makke (19. April 2013)

man muss Prioritäten setzen können ...

Klicken und Liken ...


----------



## githriz (19. April 2013)

Aye Aye!


----------



## Prolux (19. April 2013)

Habe auch noch welche von Montag!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354131]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354133]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354132]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (19. April 2013)

ohhh .. Männerballett ...


----------



## _Hagen_ (19. April 2013)

...wer ist eigentlich "dat'Zottel" mit der ausgeprägten Gesichtsbehaarung auf den Bildern 

War Sido auch mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. April 2013)

Sido´s großer Bruder! 

Was mit morgen? Habe bis 12:00 "Ausgang".
Ne schnelle oder ne technisch kurze Runde Gerresheim gefällig?
Mir wäre so nach Badewanne, "BP2" und "kleinem Hüpfgedeck".
Hagen, du kannst doch sicher auch noch "danach" einkaufen gehen. 
Onkel Danièle? Du hast doch auch Tagesfreizeit!


----------



## Makke (19. April 2013)

@_Hagen_ ... ich bin ein Mann, kein Junge!!! 

Bin am WE raus ... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=48256


----------



## _Hagen_ (22. April 2013)

...viele junge Männer haben Angst vor dem Rasierer, neue ernste psychische Störung ?


----------



## Prolux (22. April 2013)

@Rigo,


----------



## Airhaenz (22. April 2013)

Der Link geht leider nicht :-( Ich will das aber sehen )


----------



## Prolux (22. April 2013)

Dann gehe zur Videoseite.
Warum der Link nicht funkzioniert weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Eisbäcker (22. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> :-( Ich will das aber sehen )



sowas will man eigentlich nicht sehen. 


Ist bei den älteren Rahmen angeblich öfter passiert. 

Wahrscheinlich aber genau so oft wie bei allen anderen Herstellern auch die Rahmen brechen


----------



## natureboy79 (22. April 2013)

überlege ernsthaft meine bitch pro 2011 gegen das hier einzutauschen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156737-specialized-stumpjumer-fsr-2011-comp-grosze-l


----------



## Airhaenz (22. April 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> sowas will man eigentlich nicht sehen.
> 
> 
> Ist bei den älteren Rahmen angeblich öfter passiert.
> ...



Autsch - ich wünschte ichhätte das nicht gesehen. Alle Hater können jetzt gerne ein Video eines gerissenen Sessions posten  Litevilles sollen ja nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. April 2013)

das Stumpi ist genial ... wenn ich nicht schon ein Stumpi hätte, würde ich Dein Pitch nehmen ...


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Autsch - ich wünschte ichhätte das nicht gesehen. Alle Hater können jetzt gerne ein Video eines gerissenen Sessions posten  Litevilles sollen ja nicht kaputt gehen



Du wirst dismissed...


----------



## Makke (22. April 2013)

geht Mittwoch jemand im Dreck spielen?


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2013)

Meerbuscher Deichrunde....


----------



## Makke (22. April 2013)

Rennrad?


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2013)

Busons Kona ausführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (22. April 2013)

aha ... auch gleich mit farblich umgebaut


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2013)

Nein, noch nicht. Gefällt Dir mein neuer Schlumpf?


----------



## Makke (22. April 2013)

schickes Teil ... sieht echt besser aus als gedacht ... weiße 66 rein und schwarze Laufräder ...


----------



## pauing (23. April 2013)

@S.F. Schönes Babyblau!!! Neben Orange die schönste Farbe man hat nächste Woche frei und man munkelt, dass im Sauerland die Strecken geöffnet werden Hast du der Gerät bis nächste Woche aufgebaut???


----------



## _andi_ (23. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> geht Mittwoch jemand im Dreck spielen?



gerne! wann und wo genau?


----------



## S.F. (23. April 2013)

Ingo, die Stimmen höre ich auch!
Papa Schlumpf steht schon auf eigenen Beinen. Bremse und Schaltung montieren. Kettenführung macht mir noch Sorgen.
Oh, der Dachdecker klingelt gerade....


----------



## pauing (23. April 2013)

Juhu, dann müssen wir das mal testen Man könnte sich auch auf der Ruhrpotthalde mal die schöne neue Hüpfstelle zur Fahrwerksabstimmung anschauen...


----------



## MirSch (23. April 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Juhu, dann müssen wir das mal testen Man könnte sich auch auf der Ruhrpotthalde mal die schöne neue Hüpfstelle zur Fahrwerksabstimmung anschauen...



Schnapp dir den Makke, Stefan, Danny und die anderen Dudes und kommt vorbei. Aber erschreckt nicht wenn ihr die schöne, neue Hüpfstelle seht, der Absprung ist ungefähr 1,8m hoch, bröckelig und vom Winkel her irgendwo zwischen l und so / 
aber wir haben auch einen schönen neuen Double in gemäßigterer Ausführung der sich wunderbar für´s Fahrwerk-Setup eignet.



Makke schrieb:


> geht Mittwoch jemand im Dreck spielen?



Ja


----------



## Makke (23. April 2013)

Wo denn?


----------



## MirSch (23. April 2013)

Halde Haniel Oberhausen/Bottrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2013)

vielleicht kann mir einer von den stumpi-besitzern das teil mal für eine probefahrt geben.mein pitch könnt ihr dann auch direkt testen?


----------



## Makke (23. April 2013)

können wir machen ... vielleicht Morgen?


----------



## _andi_ (23. April 2013)

oberhausen ist mir grad etwas weit. @Makke bist du da morgen oder machst was lokaleres?


----------



## S.F. (23. April 2013)

Jaaaaaaaa!!! Besuch bei den Ruhrpottrockaaaas!  Vormittag Halde, Nachmittag Kohlensiepen o.ä.


----------



## Makke (23. April 2013)

wäre ne Idee ... jetzt noch die nötige Freizeit und abgehts .... 
 @__andi__ ... mal sehen, bin noch nicht sicher ...

bin gerade noch über ein Frühlingsbild gestolpert ...


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> können wir machen ... vielleicht Morgen?



morgen früh arzttermin,danach noch zur aok,nachmittags grillen,abends fussball.
fahrt ihr mal zur halde euch austoben...


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2013)

Freitagabend mal wieder Stammtisch???


----------



## lhampe (24. April 2013)

kann nicht


----------



## pauing (25. April 2013)

kann leider auch nicht, hab Kegelsport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (25. April 2013)

Ich hätte am Freitag Zeit. 

Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Ich will gegen 18.00 Uhr im südlichen G-Wood/Erkrath starten, fahre dann Richtung Norden. Es soll eine Schönwetterrunde werden, also sehr gemütlich. Mag sich jemand anschließen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (25. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich hätte am Freitag Zeit.
> 
> Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Ich will gegen 18.00 Uhr im südlichen G-Wood/Erkrath starten, fahre dann Richtung Norden. Es soll eine Schönwetterrunde werden, also sehr gemütlich. Mag sich jemand anschließen?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



du meinst so in der gegend um pappendelle?
würde ich mich anschliessen.18.00 uhr am parkplatz an der landstrasse?
gruss norman


----------



## klasse08-15 (25. April 2013)

Genau dort. ;-)
Ich halte das mal fest und werde 18.00 Uhr dort sein. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (25. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Genau dort. ;-)
> Ich halte das mal fest und werde 18.00 Uhr dort sein.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



ja,ok.wir hatten ja schon mal was geplant,und ich bin nicht gekommen.
hast auf jeden noch einen gut bei mir.


----------



## klasse08-15 (25. April 2013)

Nun gut, man sitzt auf dem Bike, die Trails befinden sich 300 m weiter. Da kann man sich schon gut beschäftigen  Deshalb ist das nicht schlimm.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2013)

Ich fahre mit Danny und Henrik um 17:15 an der Rennbahn los. 
Wir fahren nach Süden bis zur Rinne und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (25. April 2013)

Bis 18.15 Uhr seid ihr nicht an der Rinne, oder? 
Vielleicht sieht man sich!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## S.F. (25. April 2013)

Doch, das könnten wir schaffen. Spätestens 18:30


----------



## Figurehead (25. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Genau dort. ;-)
> Ich halte das mal fest und werde 18.00 Uhr dort sein.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Ihr mein doch den Parkplatz bei Haus Morp, werde wohl auch um 18 Uhr da sein! 

Wäre cool wenn wir die Anderen noch treffen würden!


----------



## Makke (25. April 2013)

viel Spaß im Wald euch ... !!!

Freitag Stammtisch: dabei!


----------



## S.F. (26. April 2013)

20:00 Rosies


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. April 2013)

Sorry Jungs, ich bin grad erst zur Wohnung rein. Deshalb werde ich nicht dabei sein, ich bin ziemlich platt. Dabei wollte ich gern mal zum Stammtisch kommen... 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (26. April 2013)

alles Ausreden ... 
mach mich jetzt schick ..


----------



## Frog (26. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> alles Ausreden ...
> mach mich jetzt schick ..



Mit dem Bart


----------



## natureboy79 (26. April 2013)

ist echt ein geiles gefühl wieder volle power zu haben und die anstiege
hochzupushen,und die mitfahrer hinter sich zu lassen.


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2013)

Klingt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (27. April 2013)

Von heute! 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361261]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1361263]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2013)

Danke Danny!!!!


----------



## Makke (27. April 2013)

HIIIILFE .. wie sitz ich denn da auf dem Velo?????


----------



## S.F. (27. April 2013)

Haaaaanggggggggg..... da muss doch noch was rauszupressen sein.... 
...und du sagtest was von "zaghaft"....


----------



## MTBiKINGnrw (27. April 2013)

Jemand Interesse jetzt kommenden Montag GANZ FRÜH mit zur rinne im Morperwald zu fahren?
So um 9Uhr?
Frühstücksfahrt!


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. April 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> HIIIILFE .. wie sitz ich denn da auf dem Velo?????



Ohne Bart! 


Gruß Stephan


----------



## Airhaenz (28. April 2013)

No comments. Einfach Schweigen und Genießen:


----------



## _Hagen_ (28. April 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> No comments. Einfach Schweigen und Genießen:
> .... [/IMG]



Oha, hat das Lüttewille eine Doppelbrückengabel einoperiert bekommen


----------



## Makke (28. April 2013)

nicht schlecht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (28. April 2013)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Oha, hat das Lüttewille eine Doppelbrückengabel einoperiert bekommen



Das bin ich nicht.. So was würde ich doch nie machen


----------



## DPM (28. April 2013)

Ich kenne den Fahrer!


----------



## romka (30. April 2013)

hat jemand von euch einen Hope Pro EVO2 9mm-Adapater für die HR-Nabe?


----------



## othu (30. April 2013)

sollte ich haben... schau gleich mal in die garage.


----------



## othu (30. April 2013)

also... ich hab zwei sätze 9mm hülsen da, aber ob die nun für VR oder HR sind? oder einmal so, einmal so?!


----------



## A7XFreak (3. Mai 2013)

Wer wäre denn morgen für ne Glüder oder Altenberg Runde zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand noch Magura SL Storm Bremsscheiben rumliegen ... 160er oder 180er?


----------



## Figurehead (4. Mai 2013)

Flowige Trails an der Rausmühle im Eifgenbachtal! 

Plane am Sonntag so gegen 12 Uhr an der Rausmühle http://www.rausmuehle.de/ zu starten. Die Rundtour hat zwar nur 580 Höhenmeter aber einige knackige sehr steile Anstiege. 

Die Trails sind nicht so technisch wie in Glüder aber dafür sehr flowig und machen richtig Laune. Könnte eventuell noch ein Bike auf meinen Thule mit draufpacken. 

Am Nachmittag könnte man ein lecker Bierchen im Biergarten der Rausmühle trinken und die Sonne genießen.


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2013)

12:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät ... fährt jemand früher? ... ich würde gerne gegen 10:00 Uhr starten ...


----------



## lhampe (4. Mai 2013)

Ulf und ich hatten vor morgen ne Tour zu fahren. Ursprünglich war mal Ahr angedacht. Ist uns aber eventuell auch zu aufwendig. Ich bin um 18:00 zum grillen eingeladen.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät ... fährt jemand früher? ... ich würde gerne gegen 10:00 Uhr starten ...



wollte morgen eventuell ne lokale runde drehen.mal schauen wie der heutige abend verläuft.

war heute in rösrath mit ner gruppe unterwegs.lüderich und hoffnungsthal.

nette trails und ein fein angelegter privatbikepark für jedermann mit 
drops und holzbauten in allen variationen.wäre auf jeden fall was für die
bikeparkfraktion hier.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ulf und ich hatten vor morgen ne Tour zu fahren. Ursprünglich war mal Ahr angedacht. Ist uns aber eventuell auch zu aufwendig. Ich bin um 18:00 zum grillen eingeladen.




ahr hätte ich auch mal bock.wenn du dich da auskennst.


----------



## Frog (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen 9:00 Start in Glüder.mehr Info evtl. Per Mail!


----------



## Makke (4. Mai 2013)

um 9??? ... ich starte nicht mehr in Glüder, die Fahrerei dort hin und die Parkplatzsituation sind einfach Schei$$e ...


----------



## Frog (4. Mai 2013)

Dafür bekommt man an der andern Stelle ein Ventilnvom Autoreifen durch geknipst!


----------



## Frog (4. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> um 9??? ... ich starte nicht mehr in Glüder, die Fahrerei dort hin und die Parkplatzsituation sind einfach Schei$$e ...



Die 2  für den Parkplatz ist dich für 4-5 Std. OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (5. Mai 2013)

um 9 bekommt man übrigens auch 100m weiter noch einen kostenlosen Parkplatz. 

ahr hätte ich aber auch bock drauf! leider keine Ortskenntnis.


----------



## lhampe (5. Mai 2013)

wir fahren heute in Altenberg die Tour mit Makke


----------



## romka (5. Mai 2013)

othu schrieb:


> also... ich hab zwei sätze 9mm hülsen da, aber ob die nun für VR oder HR sind? oder einmal so, einmal so?!



sehen die so aus?
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/8/6/3/4/5/2/_/medium_CIMG1804.JPG.jpg

oder haben die hülsen nen längeren schaft?
http://images.biketart.com/images/hope-pro-2-front-conversion-kit-to-9mm-62620.jpg?width=800


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Mai 2013)

Hat irgendwer aus der Gemeinde ne Sattelstützenhülse 31,6 auf 30,9 günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Frog (5. Mai 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer aus der Gemeinde ne Sattelstützenhülse 31,6 auf 30,9 günstig abzugeben?



Ich glaube das es sowas nicht gibt...viel zu dünn!


----------



## _andi_ (5. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es sowas nicht gibt...viel zu dünn!



ich habe von leuten gehört, die haben dafür eine cola dose misshandelt


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Ich glaube das es sowas nicht gibt...viel zu dünn!



Doch gibbet

Hab noch so schöne gekürtzte 30,9 Stützen über, die würden sich gut in de Treks machen..


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2013)

Sacht ma Jungens ... hier sind doch einige Technikbewanderte unterwegs ... Mein Enduro hat mir am Freitag schmerzlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich zu fett geworden bin. Der Luftdämpfer hält bei Maximaldruck nicht mehr Stand, der Stahlfederdämpfer ist ebenfalls viel zu weich. Seit dem Hardtailkauf vor gut einem Jahr bin ich das gute Stück nicht mehr gefahren, bewege fast nur noch das Hardtail. Leider kamen ein paar Kilos dazu ... Für den Urlaub in 6 Wochen in Braunlage würd ich aber doch eher das Enduro mitnehmen wollen...

Okay, worums geht: Ich habe das Ding mit Daten gefüttert und es sagt, ich bräuchte ne 950er Feder (850er ist aktuell drin). Wie krieg ich denn die restlichen Daten für die Feder raus und wo kann man sowas dann zeitnah besorgen? Hab nen Fox Van R von 2010 in 190/50 Maß.

Danke!


----------



## githriz (6. Mai 2013)

Du bräuchtest eine 950x2.0 Feder mit 35mm Innendurchmesser.
Schwierig. 850 ist schon eine recht hohe Federrate.
Kannst du nicht mehr Luft in deinen Monarch pumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2013)

Nö. 275psi ist Maximum laut Aufkleber und das reicht nicht. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist halt für den Arsch bei 170mm Federweg und 50mm Dämpferhub. Wenn das Ergebnis ist, dass ich mit dem Gewicht (derzeit knapp >100kg+Ausrüstung) nicht mehr (dieses) Fully fahren kann, kann ich auch damit leben. Nur wissen tät ichs halt gerne ...

edit: Bzw... hmm... was die Luft angeht... ich hab den auf 275 gepumpt, die Pumpe abgenommen und mich dann draufgesetzt. Zu weich. Dann die Pumpe wieder angesteckt und es waren eher wieder "nur" noch 250 psi. Hab diese RockShox Standardpumpe, die damals bei der Lyrik beilag, verwendet. Vielleicht brauchts ne bessere, bei der man die Luft aus der Leitung lassen kann bevor man sie vom Ventil abnimmt?


----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2013)

besorg dir mal einen Reset-Racing Air Port



       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Air         Port

*[/FONT]bei Hohem Druck im Dämpfer hilft das extrem[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
*[/FONT]


----------



## othu (6. Mai 2013)

der "fehlende" druck entweicht beim anschließen der pumpe in die pumpe, da hilft dir auch keine bessere pumpe.

ich kenne das allgemeine problem mit > 110Kg sehr gut. meine lösung ist ein rad mit kleinem übersetzungsverhältnis, in meinem fall 185mm aus 241/76 dämpfer.
luftdämpfer kannst du bei dem gewicht eh vergessen, die "gewichtsersparnis" ist bei do einem schweren fahrer eigentlich auch wurscht.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2013)

@othu: Meinst du also, es blieben schon die 275 im Dämpfer und erst beim nochmal anschrauben gingen die 25 flöten?

Gewichtsersparnis am Bike ist bei mir und besonders bei dem Bike (Nox Flux mit Stahlfedertotem) sicherlich nicht das Ziel. Aber da der nachträglich gekaufte und verbaute Stahlfederdämpfer zu weich geworden ist, dachte ich, "versuchstes doch mit dem Luftding nochmal".

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis lässt sich ja nicht ändern und für einen anderen Rahmen ist ziemlich sicher keine Kohle da.

Also: Gibt's ne 950er Alternative oder heißt es Fully stehenlassen bis das Fett (wieder) weg ist oder anderen Rahmen besorgen?


----------



## othu (6. Mai 2013)

ja, genau das meine ich.
hab da anfangs auch lange gegrübelt (und gemessen). die ventile schließen beim abschrauben aber sehr schnell, es liegt def. am anschrauben.


----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2013)

mit dem Air Port umgeht man das ... Aufsetzen, Luft in den Schlauch pumpen und dann erst das Ventil zum Dämpfer öffnen ... 
So lässt sich alles genau einstellen und prüfen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (6. Mai 2013)

Was genau ist denn dein Problem? Schaukelt zu sehr? Ständig Durchschläge? 
Wenn der sag noch einigermaßen stimmt, kann ich dir die Dämpfung vom van anpassen. Dann müsste der wieder gut funktionieren.


----------



## pommes5 (6. Mai 2013)

So genau hab ich es gar nicht erst untersucht. Ich hab mich draufgesetzt bin auf der Straße ohne Druck im Pedal rauf und runter gefahren und es schaukelte schon wie die Hölle. Berghochfahren wird damit unmöglich sein. Ich mess den Sag mal bei Gelegenheit, dann komm ich ggf. auf dein Angebot zurück.


----------



## romka (6. Mai 2013)

fahrt ihr am donnerstag im bergischen rum?


----------



## S.F. (7. Mai 2013)

@Pommes, was passiert denn, wenn du den Dämpfer auf 150mm umhängst? Dann ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens. Darüber hinaus in jedem Fall den Airport nutzen.
Ausserdem könntest du beide Dämpfer tunen lassen.
  @romka: noch keine Ahnung.

Will ggf. am Samstag in einen Bikepark. Ist auch wetterabhängig.


----------



## DPM (7. Mai 2013)

Samstag würde ich auch Lust haben.


----------



## lhampe (7. Mai 2013)

Bin auch offen für Touren aller Art. Auf Ahrtal hätte ich Bock.  Big Bike möchte sicher auch mal ausgeführt werden, dann bekommt dein Schlumpf nen Jägermeister....


----------



## S.F. (7. Mai 2013)

Hehe, der Jägermeisterschlumpf!


----------



## pommes5 (8. Mai 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> @Pommes, was passiert denn, wenn du den Dämpfer auf 150mm umhängst? Dann ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens.



Das geht? Sollte mich wundern, hab ich noch nie von gehört. Rahmen ist von 2009.


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2013)

Beim 2009er sollte das gehen, der hat unten zwei Dämpferaufnahmen ...

siehe hier auf dem Bild


----------



## githriz (8. Mai 2013)

Pommes Enduro sieht etwas anders aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2013)

aha ... stimmt, stand ja weiter oben .... gut, dann meinen Eintrag bitte nicht lesen!!!


----------



## S.F. (8. Mai 2013)

Hm, stimmt.... irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen dass der Rahmen 150 oder 170mm Federweg generiert und bin von zwei Anlenkpunkten (Löchern) in der Wippe ausgegangen....
Scheint wohl nicht so zu sein. Dann bin ich raus. Ulf, was fällt Dir denn dazu ein?


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2013)

So Gemeinde, schnell mal das Wort zum Wochenende.
Ich will und werde am Samstag in einen der umliegenden Bikeparks fahren. Nur welcher es werden soll, steht noch nicht fest.
Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment *Filthy Trails Belgien* (durch den Sandboden nicht so Schlammanfällig)
*Malmedy *oder *Warstein*
Wer wäre denn dabei und was sind eure Vorschläge bez. Strecke.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2013)

@stefan ... bin für heute raus, muss/darf ja Arbeiten ... ein Bier heute abend wäre ne Option.
Samstag müsste ich auch Arbeiten, aber evt bekomme ich das Morgen noch organisiert, das ich frei bekomme ... 

Plane gerade die Touren für Latsch ... 6 Variationen sind bereits fertig und ihr werdet es auch sein ...  
@S.F. &  _Hagen_ ... es ist sogar wieder ein richtiges Abendteuer dabei ...


----------



## S.F. (9. Mai 2013)

Oh jeh... Martelltal reloaded....
Bier heute Abend klingt gut.


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2013)

Marteltal ist auch wieder der Ausgangspunkt ... dann erst mal ca.800hm Aufstieg ... dafür dann aber 1.900hm Abfahrt ...


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2013)

Wegen Samstag ... bin raus ... hab mir eigentliuch vorgenommen, mal eine Woche nicht zu Biken um zu sehen, ob das meiner Hand beim Heilungsprozess nicht zu Gute kommt.

Bier heute: Wann? Wo?


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @stefan ... bin für heute raus, muss/darf ja Arbeiten ... ein Bier heute abend wäre ne Option.
> Samstag müsste ich auch Arbeiten, aber evt bekomme ich das Morgen noch organisiert, das ich frei bekomme ...
> 
> Plane gerade die Touren für Latsch ... 6 Variationen sind bereits fertig und ihr werdet es auch sein ...
> @S.F. &  _Hagen_ ... es ist sogar wieder ein richtiges Abendteuer dabei ...



..wann willst Du die denn mit uns fahren?


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2013)

Montag bis Donnerstag ... und wer nicht da ist, hat Pech ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Mai 2013)

mittwoch + donnerstag bin ich auch da!


----------



## Makke (9. Mai 2013)

bist Du bei Manfred auf einem Kurs?

... ich hab immernoch Bierdurst ...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (9. Mai 2013)

Beim Bier wÃ¤r ich auch dabeiâ¦macht mal ne Ansage wann & wo!!


----------



## Frog (9. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Montag bis Donnerstag ... und wer nicht da ist, hat Pech ...



wir habe erst ab Mittwoch bei Werner gebucht....wenn unsere Planung für die 5 Tage vorher nicht funktioniert....mal sehen wo wir noch unterkommen!?


----------



## othu (9. Mai 2013)

ich bin zum ersten mal in latsch und habe keine ahnung wer manfred ist falls du mich meinst 
komme auf jeden fall mittwoch vormittag an und fahren sonntag abend.


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Marteltal ist auch wieder der Ausgangspunkt ... dann erst mal ca.800hm Aufstieg ... dafür dann aber 1.900hm Abfahrt ...



die tour will ich gerne mal sehen!wo gehts denn dann runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (9. Mai 2013)

Wegen Samstag: Ich wäre für Warstein. 
Heute war es gar nicht schlammig, nur die üblichen Matschlöcher. Der Boden war ja auch trocken und saugt wie ein Schwamm. Wenn es also nicht mehr viel regnet werden die Bodenverhältnisse super sein.

Wegen Bier: Wann und wo?


----------



## DPM (9. Mai 2013)

Misst. Samstag muss ich leider absagen. Termin beim Zahnarzt...und einen Unfallschaden begucken.


----------



## tdn8 (9. Mai 2013)

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Makke* 

 
_Marteltal ist auch wieder der Ausgangspunkt ... dann erst mal ca.800hm Aufstieg ... dafür dann aber 1.900hm Abfahrt ..._



natureboy79 schrieb:


> die tour will ich gerne mal sehen!wo gehts denn dann runter?



*hehehehe* der will mit uns in eine tiiiiiefe duuuunkle hööööööhle, weil ich gestern bei der tourenplanung um expeditionscharakter bat... mit einem monster und einer höhlenzwangsübernachtung!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2013)

tdn8 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Makke*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Mai 2013)

ja ich mein martelltal wäre ja so ca.1000 hm unten,dann 900 hm hoch,
da frage ich mich doch wo willst du da 1900 hm bergab fahren???

makke,bitte aufklärung!!


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2013)

vertrau mir ... das wird guuuuut


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Mai 2013)

ich fahre ja nicht mit,daher wäre es für mich interessant zu wissen,welche tour du planst.
vielleicht per pn?


----------



## S.F. (11. Mai 2013)

Kurze Meldung vom Donnerstag:

Danny hat´s raus!


----------



## githriz (11. Mai 2013)

Stefan, ist das Hoppenbruch?

Ich hab heute in der Eifel einen schmerzhaften Nippelbruch erlitten.
Bei der Reparatur ist mir dann dieser kleine Wicht aus dem Reifen entgegen gesprungen:



Da ich so einen kleinen Kerl noch nie hatte, dachte ich, ich frag hier im Forum mal um Rat.
Womit füttert man den? Und braucht der ein Körbchen? Ich hoffe mal, dass er bereits geimpft ist...


----------



## Prolux (11. Mai 2013)

Das ist Hoppenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (11. Mai 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> Das ist Hoppenbruch



Ach...is ja cool...ich wußte garnicht, dass Ihr zum biken bis in meine Heimat fahrt...
Lohnt sich dass denn da? Ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der Strecke, damals wurde die aber andauernd umgebaut und wurde dabei immer heftiger, so dass vieles keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat...oh man, früher bin ich da jeden Tag vorbei gekommen....biken war ich aber meist gegenüber auf der größeren Halde Hoheward.
Cooles Bild Danny!!!


----------



## S.F. (11. Mai 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Stefan, ist das Hoppenbruch?
> 
> Ich hab heute in der Eifel einen schmerzhaften Nippelbruch erlitten.
> Bei der Reparatur ist mir dann dieser kleine Wicht aus dem Reifen entgegen gesprungen:
> ...



Oooooooh, ein Gemeiner Latexschmätzer! Sehr selten und steht unter Artenschutz. Ein einfaches Reifenkörbchen reicht. Geimpft ist der schon von Dr. Notubes und füttern kannst du ihn mit etwas CO2. Ab und an noch ein Schälchen Latexmilch hinstellen, dann fühlt der sich schon wohl.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2013)

*lach* ... diese seltene Art züchte ich seit einiger Zeit auch ... wie Stefan schon sagt, Latexmilch, etwas CO2 und vor allem viele Trails, dann fühlt er sich wohl ... 

Die gestrige Aktion war nicht gut, meine Hand hat mir das deutlich zu verstehen gegeben ... Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht ...
Jona ist auf dem Heimweg in Kurve 3 eingeschlafen ...


----------



## S.F. (12. Mai 2013)

Na hoffentlich erholen sich Hand und Jona schnell wieder! 

Die Kleene hatte aber auch sichtlich Spaß!!!! 
"Ich bin gesprungen"  zu süß!

Ich glaube da müssen wir wohl demnächst mal nach 14"MTB Rahmen ausschau halten... 24" SSP LRS hab ich hier noch!


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2013)

passen die hier rein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/166525-specialized-demo-8-modell-2013-grosse-xs


----------



## S.F. (12. Mai 2013)

Wird passend gemacht! 

Jona bräuchte so ein kleines Kikapu wie das von Buson.


Oder das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/163748-dmr-rythm

Ulf hat noch die passenden Kurbeln dazu!




WAS MACHT DIE HAND????


.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2013)

werd mal den Markt beobachten ... oder es hat jemad zufällig was rumstehen ....

Die Hand, ja ... die ist super nett und bedankt sich mit sportlichen Grüßen .... ich meine Schmerzen für gestern. Damit ist die Bikesperre für min 1 Woche entgültig festgesetzt ...

Werden jetzt ins Kaffee Freund pilgern und dort entspannt einen Cafe geniesen und ein Stück "Schocko deluxe" vernaschen ...


----------



## DPM (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo. Es wurde mir mein Enduro EVO geklaut. Ich bitte um eure mithilfe. Danke.


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Mai 2013)

Sind gut von unserem Bikepark Roadtrip zurück gekommen.
Stationen:

Osternohe
Ochsenkopf
Steinnach

Spaß hatten wir überall nicht zuknapp. Es gibt keine Ausfälle zu verzeichnen und das der Eisbäcker seine Hinterräder nicht unter dem Haltbarkeits-Limit bewegt wussten wir ja schon..

Bilder ?? Vielleicht vom Johni.


@ S.F. Hast du noch eine 32cm +, 30,9 Stütze die ich leihweise ins Pitch setzten könnte ? Bis die KS Garantieersatzleistung kommt dauert noch 3 -4 Wochen-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. Mai 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Hallo. Es wurde mir mein Enduro EVO geklaut. Ich bitte um eure mithilfe. Danke.



Wo denn?


----------



## DPM (12. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Rosellerheide.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Hallo. Es wurde mir mein Enduro EVO geklaut. Ich bitte um eure mithilfe. Danke.



sowas ist echt das Letzte ....


----------



## _andi_ (12. Mai 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Rosellerheide.



ist das bei dir daheim? ich wohn da ja direkt um die ecke ... falls ich das mal sehen sollte und du sitzt nicht drauf hau ich den mal an. das schwarzgoldene ist das, richtig?


----------



## DPM (12. Mai 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> ist das bei dir daheim? ich wohn da ja direkt um die ecke ... falls ich das mal sehen sollte und du sitzt nicht drauf hau ich den mal an. das schwarzgoldene ist das, richtig?



Ja. Habs früher da in der nähe gewohnt. Danke.


----------



## -Wally- (12. Mai 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Hallo. Es wurde mir mein Enduro EVO geklaut. Ich bitte um eure mithilfe. Danke.



Mithilfe? Ist immer so leicht gesagt...natürlich ist das eine beschissene Situation, kenne ich selbst leider auch dieses Gefühl.
Schreib doch mal was zu den näheren Umständen...genaue Modellbeschreibung, besondere Kennzeichen/Ausstattung, Größe, Jahrgang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (12. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Mithilfe? Ist immer so leicht gesagt...natürlich ist das eine beschissene Situation, kenne ich selbst leider auch dieses Gefühl.
> Schreib doch mal was zu den näheren Umständen...genaue Modellbeschreibung, besondere Kennzeichen/Ausstattung, Größe, Jahrgang...[/QUOTE
> ]
> Ach ja. Gr. L ,weisse flatpedale, Fox Gabel,Dämpfer. Sonst serie. 2011er Modell.


----------



## S.F. (12. Mai 2013)

@Christian: Shice! 
Gibts doch gar nicht! Bei dir aus dem Haus? 
Hast du die Rahmennummer? Die müsste noch auf der Rechnung verzeichnet sein. 

Vielleicht auch gleich mal hier mit Bildern einstellen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10583376#post10583376


----------



## pommes5 (12. Mai 2013)

fundstück der woche


----------



## Eisbäcker (14. Mai 2013)

ich werde heute gegen 18 Uhr am BergerGrfafenwald zu einer kleinen schnellen Runde starten. 
Wer will auch?


----------



## lhampe (14. Mai 2013)

lust hätte ich schon, nur kein rad eingepackt


----------



## sieb10 (21. Mai 2013)

Servus Männer und Mädels.

Komme grade aus meinem ersten Bikeurlaub im Vinschgau und bin total angefixt . Wohne in Meerbusch bei Düsseldorf und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar gut erreichbaren Spots mit netten Trails. Da ich hier Hardtail fahre, sollten die Trails nicht zu technisch sein. Ein paar verblockte Stellen etc. wären aber schon in Ordnung. Findet man sowas am Grafenberger Wald?

Über Tipps freue ich mich, gerne auch direkt mit Link zu den Touren auf Karte oder fürs GPS .

LG
Philipp


----------



## Frog (21. Mai 2013)

sieb10 schrieb:


> Servus Männer und Mädels.
> 
> Komme grade aus meinem ersten Bikeurlaub im Vinschgau und bin total angefixt . Wohne in Meerbusch bei Düsseldorf und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar gut erreichbaren Spots mit netten Trails. Da ich hier Hardtail fahre, sollten die Trails nicht zu technisch sein. Ein paar verblockte Stellen etc. wären aber schon in Ordnung. Findet man sowas am Grafenberger Wald?
> 
> ...



das ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen GW und Vinschgau!


----------



## sieb10 (21. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> das ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen GW und Vinschgau!



ja, dem bin ich mir schon bewusst . Trotzdem sollte es doch ein paar Stellen geben an denen man für den nächsten Urlaub bergabfahren üben kann?!


----------



## Frog (21. Mai 2013)

sieb10 schrieb:


> ja, dem bin ich mir schon bewusst . Trotzdem sollte es doch ein paar Stellen geben an denen man für den nächsten Urlaub bergabfahren üben kann?!



warte mal ab....hier melden sich noch ein paar Mitstreiter...die werden Dich schon mitnehmen


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Mai 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> warte mal ab....hier melden sich noch ein paar Mitstreiter...die werden Dich schon mitnehmen



moin!noch ein vinschgau süchtiger!
ja,hier kann man sich aufwärmen.
vor allen dingen im bergischen.
also mit biketreffen die hier thread verabredet werden siehts
ja in letzter zeit mau aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. Mai 2013)

Das liegt daran, das viele, durch die ganzen Feiertage, viel unterwegs sind/waren ... 

Das Vinschgau ist hier bei vielen sehr beliebt ... wir sind ja in zwei Wochen wieder dort ...


----------



## romka (21. Mai 2013)

bin grad in latsch, gibts ein paar tips für die gegenden außerhalb von latsch, z. B. Meran oder weiter westlich vom/im vinschgau?


----------



## Makke (21. Mai 2013)

@romka ... hab Dir in dem anderen Thread geantwortet


----------



## sieb10er (21. Mai 2013)

Ja Vinschgau war schon geil. Auch wenn das Wetter ein paar Tage nicht mitgespielt hat. 
 @romka - Essen im Bierkeller nicht auslassen falls Du noch nicht da warst und schöne grüße an Lisi .

Das Bergische werde ich dann am Wochendende mit meinem Bruder mal antesten. Hat jemand eine spezielle Tour die er mir empfehlen kann?

LG


----------



## pommes5 (22. Mai 2013)

Das jetzt so direkt nicht, aber hier mal ein Vorgeschmack auf das, was dir dein Höhenmesser nach einer anständigen Glüdertour ausspucken wird:


```
_
  /\  /\   /|  | |
 /  | | \ / \ /  |
/   \/   \|  \|  \
```

Auf'm "Tacho" steht dann eine vermeintlich magere Kilometerzahl, eine mittelprächtige Höhenmeterzahl, aber du bist um einige Grinser reicher.

Am besten ihr fahrt das erste mal mit jemandem aus der Gegend zusammen.


----------



## sieb10 (22. Mai 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo hier in der Nähe einen Pumptrack?


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Das jetzt so direkt nicht, aber hier mal ein Vorgeschmack auf das, was dir dein Höhenmesser nach einer anständigen Glüdertour ausspucken wird:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




 Dat passt!  
Und bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen wäre ein Schlammreifen zumindest vorne angebracht, aber einer, der auch in frischen, dicken Pferdekackhaufen gut Grip hat! Bin gestern noch eine Runde in der Gegend gefahren und hab da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Makke (22. Mai 2013)

man kann hier schon nette Höhenmetersammlungen anfertigen ... 
Mal ein Profilbild aus dem Bergischen:


----------



## sieb10 (22. Mai 2013)

sieht ja in der Theorie schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. Mai 2013)

da lag meine ascii art ja gar nicht so weit von weg


----------



## sieb10 (23. Mai 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo hier in der Nähe einen Pumptrack?


----------



## githriz (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab grad ein Dejavu


----------



## sieb10 (23. Mai 2013)

Kann ich mir gar nicht erklären


----------



## S.F. (23. Mai 2013)

Dejavu... ich auch


----------



## Alex-F (25. Mai 2013)

Wann geht's denn bei euch nach Latsch? Den Montag hab ich noch Termine, wir fahren also erst am 4. runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (25. Mai 2013)

einige starten bereits am kommenden Donnerstag, der Rest am 03.06. ...
Von mir aus kanns auch heute noch losgehen ....


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Mai 2013)

also wetter sieht ja in der trophy woche nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Mrzogs (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute hab mal ne Frage in die Runde, bin vor knapp zwei Wochen ziemlich unglücklich beim manual abgestiegen und  aufs Knie gefallen dabei hab ich mir eine fette prellung zugezogen, jetzt hat sich bei der letzten Untersuchung rausgestellt das mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch eine Meniskusverletzung vorliegt, wahrscheinlich ein Innenmeniskusriss, der dann operiert werden muss. Morgen is der MRT termin.
Evtl. haben einige von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Meniskusoperationen/Arthroskopie und können mir Empfehlungen geben, wo sich ein kompetenter Orthopäde oder Op-Zentrum in Düsseldorf oder Umgebung befindet, bzw. wie sich der Ablauf,Heilungsprozess und die anschliessende Reha und Bikeabstinenz gestaltet hat.
Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus 
Grüsse


----------



## Makke (26. Mai 2013)

Moin,
lass dich in Kaiserswerth oder in der Sportklinik Köln flicken ... aber mach einen groooooßen Bogen um das Dominikuskrankenhaus in Heerdt!!!!!
Die haben mein Knie (Kreuzbänder) total versaut ...
Abheilprozess gab es ei mir nicht, da falsche OP und Reha hat etwa 3 Jahre gebraucht ... da ich den Kopf erst darauf eichen musste, das ich auch ohne Kreuzbänder leben kann und muß!


----------



## Mrzogs (26. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Moin,
> lass dich in Kaiserswerth oder in der Sportklinik Köln flicken ... aber mach einen groooooßen Bogen um das Dominikuskrankenhaus in Heerdt!!!!!
> Die haben mein Knie (Kreuzbänder) total versaut ...
> Abheilprozess gab es ei mir nicht, da falsche OP und Reha hat etwa 3 Jahre gebraucht ... da ich den Kopf erst darauf eichen musste, das ich auch ohne Kreuzbänder leben kann und muß!


 
Danke für den Tip, Kaiserswerth macht zumindest einen kompetenten Eindruck.
 Das Dominikuskrankenhaus liegt quasi direkt bei mir in der Nachbarschaft, aber wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen , sieht irgendwie etwas abschreckend aus der Kasten. Hört sich übel an das mit deinen Kreuzbändern, scheint aber aber ja trotzdem ganz gut wieder zu funktioniern bei dir mit dem Biken, das macht mir Mut. Allerdings drei Jahre.....!!! ich würd durchdrehen halts jetzt schon kaum aus.


----------



## Makke (26. Mai 2013)

Kopf hoch!!! ... wenn alles gut läuft und die Reha gut anschlägt, dauerts nur ein paar Wochen ... so zwischen 5 und 60 

Wo wohnst Du, wenn das Dominikus in der Nähe ist?


----------



## Mrzogs (26. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Kopf hoch!!! ... wenn alles gut läuft und die Reha gut anschlägt, dauerts nur ein paar Wochen ... so zwischen 5 und 60
> 
> Wo wohnst Du, wenn das Dominikus in der Nähe ist?


 
zwischen Bunker und Niko-Knopp-platz.....ich hoffe mal das es eher die 5 Wochen sind oder besser weniger.....


----------



## Makke (26. Mai 2013)

dann sind wir qausi Nachbarn ... wohne in der Krefelder ...


----------



## S.F. (26. Mai 2013)

Ohjeh, noch ein Mitglied für den Invaliden- und Altherren Club!?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Mai 2013)

dominikus ist ein höllenloch!
alles total alt,die klodeckel total pissgelb vergilbt.pfui!
die haben mich auf ein enges dreibettzimmer gepackt,
mit zwei älteren herrschaften deren beide jeweils ein bein wegen diabetes abgefault war.
und ich lag da mit thrombose im rechten arm und dachte oh ********.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobov (27. Mai 2013)

Kann Dir den Dr. Ulf Blecker empfehlen. Er operiert auch selber und Knie ist sein Spezialgebiet. 

https://www.google.de/search?q=dr.+ulf+blecker&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&client=safari&norc=1#mldd=0


----------



## Heisenberg (27. Mai 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> dominikus ist ein höllenloch!
> alles total alt,die klodeckel total pissgelb vergilbt.pfui!
> die haben mich auf ein enges dreibettzimmer gepackt,
> mit zwei älteren herrschaften deren beide jeweils ein bein wegen diabetes abgefault war.
> und ich lag da mit thrombose im rechten arm und dachte oh ********.



Die HNO-Abteilung geht..zumindest gute Ärzte. Etwas knasig war es schon....


----------



## Mrzogs (27. Mai 2013)

Puh nochmal Glück gehabt, die Bikesaison ist wahrscheinlich erstmal gerettet, hatte heute das MRT, der Meniskus is ganz geblieben.
Es wurde nur ein möglicher Abriss des Innenbands vom Meniskus diagnostiziert was aber wohl hoffentlich konservativ behandelt werden kann,hab immer noch ziemliche Schmerzen was zumindest laut Radiologe an der heftigen Prellung liegt.


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Mai 2013)

Heute soll der letzte schöne Tag werden. Ist jemand heute unterwegs? Ich werde wohl fahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (28. Mai 2013)

mal sehen ... muss eigentlich noch ein paar Dinge erledigen ...


----------



## pauing (28. Mai 2013)

@KLAsse: Eisbäcker und ich wollten fahren. Wir können dich um 18:30Uhr Ecke Graf-Recke/Ernst-Poensgen einsammeln. @Prolux: 18:00Uhr Apollo?


----------



## DPM (28. Mai 2013)

Moin. So,neues bike anbezahlt... Wieder ein enduro evo. Diesmal das 2012er Modell. Hoffentlich bleibt das länger in meinem Besitz.


----------



## Prolux (28. Mai 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @KLAsse: Eisbäcker und ich wollten fahren. Wir können dich um 18:30Uhr Ecke Graf-Recke/Ernst-Poensgen einsammeln. @Prolux: 18:00Uhr Apollo?



18 Uhr Apollo!


----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut! 
Ich werde um 18.30 Uhr an der Ecke warten. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (28. Mai 2013)

Okidoki, dann bis spädda...wer noch will, weiß ja wann wir wo sind


----------



## Figurehead (28. Mai 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Okidoki, dann bis spädda...wer noch will, weiß ja wann wir wo sind




Das klingt gut, versuche auch heute dabei zu sein!


----------



## lhampe (30. Mai 2013)

hat heute jemand Lust ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Makke (30. Mai 2013)

bin bereits am Packen für nächste Woche ... daher nix mit Biken ....


----------



## lhampe (30. Mai 2013)

das bekommt doch dann alles Falten und Knicke ....

Ich muß erst noch waschen, gerade nach der heutigen Trainingsrunde in Glüder unter erschwerten Bedingungen. 

Jetzt ist die Wassersättigung des Bodens erreicht. Konnte der viele Regen bis letztes Wochenende den Bodenverhältnissen nichts anhaben ist nun alles weich, rutschig und nahezu durchgehend schlammig. Zieht einem das die Kraft aus den Knochen.
Ende Mai in Deutschland!






Hoffenlich bleiben uns solche Ansichten im Vinschgau erspart.


----------



## pauing (30. Mai 2013)

Fango-Runde Das hat gestern auch nicht aufgehört zu regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (30. Mai 2013)

Irgendwer morgen ab ca. 17 Uhr für eine potenzielle Schlechtwetterrunde im GraWa/Aaper Wald zu haben?


----------



## Makke (30. Mai 2013)

ohhh .... back from Hell


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Mai 2013)

@Prolux

Du hast doch über mein DH-VR mit der süßen Stiffy geschimpft/gelästert/gelacht. 

Das Rad habe ich heute mal zerlegt. Der Reifen hat nicht 1 kg (deine Schätzung), nicht 1,3 (meine Schätzung), sonder 1,35 kg. Der Knaller waren aber die inneren Werte:









Hier ein normaler Schlauch:






Ein bisschen Recht haste ja, ich hatte am Ende der Tour (Unterbacher Berge) leichte Wadenkrämpfe, während ihr noch gut ausgesehen habt. Das lag natürlich und ausschließlich am Material!  

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (30. Mai 2013)

hatte mich auch über Deine sportliche Bestückung in der Gabel gewundert ... farblich war ja alles super, aber das Gewicht sicherlich exorbitant ...


----------



## _andi_ (30. Mai 2013)

wo gibts denn in unterbach berge?!


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Mai 2013)

Guter Einwand.  Makke nannte ihn mal Feige Sau Berg/Hügel. Der Hügel direkt an der Bahn...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hellmono (30. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ohhh .... back from Hell



So ganz ohne geht scheinbar doch nicht.


----------



## Mrzogs (1. Juni 2013)

moin, will heute noch spontan  mit dem Bike los hab an Filthys, kettwig ggf.  Halde xy gedacht, keine Ahnung wie zur Zeit die Bodenverhältnisse sind...... hab noch einen platz aufm Hänger frei, also wer Bock hat einfach melden.


----------



## KultFAN (1. Juni 2013)

N´Abend...

Falls der ein oder andere nächste Woche unterwegs ist, wäre gern dabei...

Gruß


----------



## Lacoon (1. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mein MTB mal wieder ausgepackt und plane morgen nach dem Frühdienst ne Runde durch den Grafenberger Wald zu drehen.

Bin ziemlicher Anfänger und würde mich über freuen wenn ich mich jemandem anschließen könnte. 

Geplanter Start ca 15Uhr. 

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (6. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand eine 30.9er Sattelstütze über, die ich mir ausleihen könnte? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## isegrim.a (6. Juni 2013)

Lacoon schrieb:


> Ich habe mein MTB mal wieder ausgepackt und plane morgen nach dem Frühdienst ne Runde durch den Grafenberger Wald zu drehen.
> 
> Bin ziemlicher Anfänger und würde mich über freuen wenn ich mich jemandem anschließen könnte.
> 
> ...




ich hätte schon mal wieder lust...aber 15h ist zu früh...16h wäre machbar...und ich fahr auch als beginner


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juni 2013)

sonntag jemand zu schandtaten in glüder und co bereit?
gerne auch sehr früh!


----------



## _andi_ (7. Juni 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine 30.9er Sattelstütze über, die ich mir ausleihen könnte?



Zum leigen keine, aber ich verkaufe grad eine hier. Vermutlich aber etwas überdimensioniert wenn du es nicht dauerhaft brauchst 



natureboy79 schrieb:


> sonntag jemand zu schandtaten in glüder und co bereit?
> gerne auch sehr früh!



sonntag früh werd ich auch ne runde drehn. glüder vermutlich.


----------



## klasse08-15 (8. Juni 2013)

Danke für das Angebot. Ich bin aber schon fündig geworden. Mein Rad ziert jetzt übergangsweise ne starre OEM-Stütze von Giant.

Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht wirklich einschätzen, wann ich zum Biken komme. Ich muss das wohl spontan entscheiden. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## unknownbeats (8. Juni 2013)

moin
kleiner notfall ich bräuchte kurzfristig eine 31.6mm sattelstütze am besten in 400mm. am liebsten würde ich gegen eine 30.9mm sattelstütze von ritchey tauschen(20mm seatback) für kleines geld würde aber auch gehen.schaut bitte mal in eure reste kisten.
thx und gr


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Juni 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> Zum leigen keine, aber ich verkaufe grad eine hier. Vermutlich aber etwas überdimensioniert wenn du es nicht dauerhaft brauchst
> 
> 
> 
> sonntag früh werd ich auch ne runde drehn. glüder vermutlich.



glüder wäre ich dabei.9.00 uhr haasenmühle?


----------



## _andi_ (8. Juni 2013)

passt


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Juni 2013)

@Andi Sorry,mir ist was dazwischen gekommen....der alkohol....lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (10. Juni 2013)

Servus, 

ich hab ne Bremsleitung undicht. Hat wer ne Empfehlung, was ich einbauen kann und wo ich es kurzfristig her bekomme? Ist ne Shimano XTR BL-M985

Danke. 

LG Flo


----------



## nsgt (10. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Kurtchen (10. Juni 2013)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, war eine super Sache hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## othu (10. Juni 2013)

Ups, falsch eingeloggt gewesen...





> Nach einer Woche Latsch ist es im Büro mal echt schei**...
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für die hier mitlesenden Helfer auf der Trailtrophy Latsch 2013, habt ihr super gemacht und mir mega Spaß ermöglicht!!!
> ...


----------



## pauing (10. Juni 2013)

Yeah, das war mal wieder spitze mit euch die Trophy zu bestreiten! Auch wenn wir nicht alle erster geworden sind, war das eine top Team-Leistung und hat viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Kurtchen (10. Juni 2013)

Sind schon ein paar Bilder Online...Lars und ich sind auch drauf...sieht spektakulär aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (10. Juni 2013)

Wir sind dann jetzt auch wieder in Essen angekommen. 

War schön ein paar mehr von euch persönlich kennen zu lernen. Das erste mal Alpen war echt beeindruckend. Nächstes Jahr fahr ich die TT dann auch mit. 

Gruß
Sascha und Nina


----------



## zappelmaxx (10. Juni 2013)

War ein super Event! Und hat mich sehr gefreut viele mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!

 @othu: Montags Büro nach der TT ist echt sch... ;-)


----------



## DPM (10. Juni 2013)

Am Wochenende ist in Willingen bikefestival.Bin Samstag da. Wer noch?


----------



## S.F. (10. Juni 2013)

Joaaaaa, Lars und Klaus beim spektakulären Eisessen. 

War echt super und ich hab ne Menge Fotos von euch auf dem Holy Hansen geschossen.

Schön, das alle heil nach Hause gekommen sind!


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Juni 2013)

Welcome Back  Und einen extra Glückstrumpf an die Top 20 Rider !


----------



## Alex-F (10. Juni 2013)

Ja super, endlich ein Bild von Nina aufm Bike. Vielen dank!

Fotos machen ist bei uns irgendwie untergegangen, bei all den Trails.


----------



## S.F. (10. Juni 2013)

Top 20 waren nur Rigo und Caro! 
Rigo scheint mal nix zerstört zu haben... 
John ist etwas hinter meinen Erwartungen zurückgeblieben... 
Hast gefehlt Jochen!


----------



## othu (11. Juni 2013)

@-Wally-:

Mein Kumpel würde sich deine Gabel anschauen wenn du noch magst.
In 2-3 Wochen ist es wieder etwas entspannter bei ihm, ich würde ihn dann in Aachen zum Biken besuchen und im Anschluss mal gemeinsam in deine Totem gucken.


Grüße
Otto



*EDIT: hat zufällig einer eine X.9 GXP Kurbel rumliegen?*


----------



## Eisbäcker (11. Juni 2013)

Aloha, die Trophy war ein riesen Spaß 

Das Bild von Lars und Klaus ist jawohl der Hammer


----------



## Prolux (11. Juni 2013)

Latsch ist jedes mal Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (11. Juni 2013)

Servus alle miteinander!

Schee war's mit euch im Vinschgau. Und nun mit Nina und Simone zwei weitere Mädels zum Biken zu kennen freut mich sehr!  
Ich würd sagen, Klaus und Lars rocken amtlich! 
Rigo, dein Fahrstil ist der Hammer!!! Ganz großes Tennis!  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB0dHXIjOQ8"]Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis der Hammer!!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -Wally- (11. Juni 2013)

Boah...ich bekomme gerade die Krise! 
Eben beim Frühstück bei Sonnenschein ständig raus geschaut...aber wo sind die Berge?? 

Danke an alle, waren echt ein paar geile Tage mit Euch...ich hatte meinen Spaß. War zwar etwas gewagt gleich mit neuem frisch aufgebautem Bike an den Start zu gehen, aber war dann irgendwie doch die richtige Entscheidung.

 @othu
vielen Dank fürs Angebot, das wäre eine tolle Sache, wenn wir das hin bekommen würden.


----------



## tdn8 (11. Juni 2013)

.http://www.mobile-laden.com/images/ladegeraet_netzkabel_1_nokia_n79.jpg


----------



## _Hagen_ (11. Juni 2013)

Mööönnsch Rigo !

Glückwunsch genau 1 Sekunde im Ges.-Ranking vor Ines ! 

Aber was sehe ich da, die hat dir beim Bergab-Radeln auf dem 
1'er und 4'er ja richtig den Schneid abgekauft 

Wenn'e dir die Haare noch wachsen lässt, bist du nächstes Jahr auf dem Podium neben Ludi, Julia und Ines


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2013)

sieht ja echt mal nach spaß aus in latsch!NEID!
bild 22 vom ersten teil finde ich mit am besten.


----------



## Alex-F (11. Juni 2013)

Anke, sag bescheid wenn es bei dir passt. Können gerne bei uns in Essen eine Runde drehen (wobei uns unsere Hausrunde heute plötzlich sehr flach vor kam...), oder Altenberg wenn da was für Nina bei ist.


----------



## Eisbäcker (11. Juni 2013)

@tdn8   das schönste Kompliment, dass Frau Mann machen kann 

 @_Hagen_ Ines scheint sehr schnell zu sein, oder sie wurde nicht ausreichend durch Zungenbrecher verwirrt


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Juni 2013)

Ich korigiere mich, meine die Top 30 und alle anderen


----------



## cherub1509 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallooo
Ich bin Anfängerin und suche nette Bikerinnen für z.b. Abend Touren

LG Steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacoon (12. Juni 2013)

Das neue Canyon Bike ist da und ich bin völlig überfordert. Hat jemand Lust mir gegen ein kleines Trinkgeld beim Zusammenbau zu helfen?


----------



## Makke (12. Juni 2013)

@cherub1509 ... im Moment ist unsere Frauenquote seeeehr gering. Aber da wird sich schon was finden. 
 @Lacoon ... würde grundsätzlich gerne helfen, bin aber aktuell zeitlich etwas verplant.


----------



## Lacoon (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mittlerweile beim Hinterrad angekommen, alles andere ist zusammen gebaut.
Irgendwie spinnt die Kette, ist seltsam verdreht und ich komm da nicht weiter, vielleicht könnt ihr mir Tips geben?


----------



## tdn8 (12. Juni 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> @_tdn8_   das schönste Kompliment, dass Frau Mann machen kann


Gerne gerne, das mußte mal gesagt werden!


----------



## pauing (12. Juni 2013)

drück mal das schaltwerk an dem unterem käfig nach links oben. Muss man etwas kraft investieren, weil das eines der neuen mit mehr kettenspannung ist. dann mit dem kleinen schwarzen lock-knopf blockieren. dann sollte der knoten raus sein und du kannst das hinterrad einsetzen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1398918?in=user

Super video zur fahrwerkseinstellung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Makke (12. Juni 2013)

... ach mennooooh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (12. Juni 2013)

das photo is der hammer!
auch ohne biker.


----------



## Alex-F (12. Juni 2013)

Ist ja aklig, so viel grün.

Mit viel Pfantasie sieht man sogar Marcels Wagen vor unserer Pension. (see what I did there, von wegen Pfinschgau und so).


----------



## Lacoon (12. Juni 2013)

Das Hinterrad ist drauf  Hab den Eindruck als würde die Kette nicht ganz rund laufen, als wäre die Gangschaltung nicht richtig eingestellt. Hintere Scheibenbremse schleift auch :-(


----------



## pauing (12. Juni 2013)

Das ist bei Canyon leider so...war bei mir auch nicht anders. Einstellen bleibt dem Kunden überlassen. Steht aber alles in den Manuals oder Youtube ist dein Freund. Mein Tipp: jede Schraube einmal checken, damit man bei der ersten Ausfahrt keine Böse Überraschung erlebt!


----------



## Johni (13. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Top 20 waren nur Rigo und Caro!
> John ist etwas hinter meinen Erwartungen zurückgeblieben...


Tse, Frechheit! Bin zweitschnellster Funrider gewesen. Wenn Rigo seine üblichen 5 Platten gehabt hätte, wäre ich sogar erster im Team geworden.


----------



## cherub1509 (13. Juni 2013)

na da bin ich mal gespannt am 15.7 geht es nach Finale =)


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Juni 2013)

Schön, dass ihr alle gesund wiedergekommen seid. Das es Spaß gemacht haben muss, sieht man auf den Bildern.



Lacoon schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad ist drauf  Hab den Eindruck als würde die Kette nicht ganz rund laufen, als wäre die Gangschaltung nicht richtig eingestellt. Hintere Scheibenbremse schleift auch :-(



Bleib dran! Es bedeutet Arbeit alles selbst einzustellen und dazu Videos zu sehen. Aber es lohnt sich! Selbst schrauben ist ganz wichtig, denn sonst wird es teuer und bei Defekten unterwegs auch noch nervig. 
Wenn du nicht weiterkommst, melde dich wieder. Ich bin auch gern bereit zu helfen. Fährt die Kiste denn schon? Bist du vorher schon MTB gefahren?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lacoon (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin vorher ein Cube LTD Pro Hardtail gefahren.

Das Bike fährt, Gänge hab ich eingestellt. Hab heute ne kleine Runde gedreht aber bin mir bei manchen Dingen noch etwas unsicher. Werd mir nochmal die Gänge angucken und eine Fahrwerkseinstellung durchführen. Hat sich aber trotz alledem sehr gut angefühlt. Freue mich auf meine erste längere Tour am Sonntag. 






Wer hat Lust am Sonntag 16.6 ab 15 Uhr (hab Frühschicht) durch den Grafenberger Wald oder ins Bergische zu fahren?


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Juni 2013)

Das klingt doch gut! Heute bin ich, vorbehaltlich des Wetters, im GraWa unterwegs. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich anschließen. Ich werde bei mir auch noch einige Feineinstellungen vornehmen.

@all
Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. Fährt jemand Samstag (möglichst früh) im Bergischen oder im Bereich Glüder?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Airhaenz (13. Juni 2013)

Eisbäcker und ich sind morgen abend campen in Malmedy direkt an der Ferme de Libery (oder so) um dann Samstag entspannt DH zu trainieren. Wer Lust hat -> feel free to join us !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (13. Juni 2013)

@Makke: Geiles Bild, wird immer besser bei dir! Hab noch von letztem Jahr ein paar Bilder, von denen ich noch immer zehre. 

Ansonsten: Wollte morgen nach Feierabend ggf. mal wieder eine Tour durch den Aaper Wald drehen, start 17 Uhr. Wenn einer mit will, bitte bis morgen früh melden.
Sonst nehm ich den Renner mit und fahr damit nach Hause.


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2013)

@hellmono ... danke

bin morgen nicht fahrbereit ... hab Nachtschicht und schaffe das so nicht.
Nächste Woche gerne mal ....


----------



## S.F. (14. Juni 2013)

Wer hat denn Lust morgen früh eine Entspannte Tour durch den Grafenberger Wald zu unternehmen? 

1x Fahneburgstr. - Rinne und wieder zurück.

Um 10 könnte es losgehen.

Alternativ würde ich auch nach Malmedy fahren um dem Airhaenz und dem Eisbäcker hinterher zu hecheln.... Dann gehts aber schon um 8 Uhr los.


----------



## lhampe (14. Juni 2013)

Malmedy war ich nocht nicht. Noch jemand dabei den Rigo und Jochen zu besuchen?


----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2013)

bin raus ...


----------



## natureboy79 (14. Juni 2013)

@s.f nächste woche bin ich dabei!


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2013)

es geht nach Malmedy


----------



## Frog (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen ab 12:00 (Start und Abfahrt) in Glüder!
Entweder Parkplatz Campingplatz oder an der Strasse oberhalb des Campingplatzes.


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2013)

War ja schon ein kleiner Reinfall...
Lift in Malmedy geschlossen. 

Aber wir haben wacker hochgeschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2013)

... das ist bitter ...

Suche einen 1,5" Gabelkonus für die Spezisteuersätze ... hat jemand zufällig so ein Teil rumliegen?


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... das ist bitter ...
> 
> Suche einen 1,5" Gabelkonus für die Spezisteuersätze ... hat jemand zufällig so ein Teil rumliegen?



hab ich!


----------



## Makke (16. Juni 2013)

haben will ...


----------



## Alex-F (16. Juni 2013)

Jungens ist das Video aus Latsch eigentlich was geworden? Ich kann mich irgendwie an Kameras auf dem Hansen erinnern. 

Falls wer noch zufällig Fotos hat wo Nina drauf ist, würde ich mich freuen. Komm ich sonst selten dran, da ich ja meistens selber auf dem Bike sitze.


----------



## Lacoon (16. Juni 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand irgendwo um Düsseldorf oder Umgebung? Hab bis 19Uhr Zeit und würd mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Jungens ist das Video aus Latsch eigentlich was geworden? Ich kann mich irgendwie an Kameras auf dem Hansen erinnern.
> 
> Falls wer noch zufällig Fotos hat wo Nina drauf ist, würde ich mich freuen. Komm ich sonst selten dran, da ich ja meistens selber auf dem Bike sitze.



Bislang habe ich noch kein Video aus Latsch gesehen. Check mal ridethemountain und jantech auf youtube.

Bilder habe ich noch. Bekommst ne Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. Juni 2013)

er meint die Aufnahmen von Jon und Caro ... 
Keine Ahnung, was damit ist ...


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Ach sooooooooo... Beim ersten Ride war ich ja nicht dabei.


----------



## Alex-F (16. Juni 2013)

Ne ich mein schon auf dem Hansen. Vorher waren wir ja nicht dabei. Dachte da war eine Camera dabei, aber vielleicht waren es nur Fotos.


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss nix von Filmaufnahmen an dem Tag. 
Wenn, dann war das nur ich, der die Büsche zum sprechen gebracht hat.


----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich weiss nix von Filmaufnahmen an dem Tag.
> Wenn, dann war das nur ich, der die Büsche zum sprechen gebracht hat.



....schon die Fotos hochgeladen , bzw. Von Tobi und Sigi bekommen?


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Die von Tobi und Siegi sind auf Picasa.


----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Die von Tobi und Siegi sind auf Picasa.



Link?


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Email!


----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Email!



Noch nichts da!


----------



## Alex-F (16. Juni 2013)

Bei mir och nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (16. Juni 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Noch nichts da!



Habe sie gefunden!


----------



## lhampe (16. Juni 2013)

auch fotos gucken...


----------



## Kurtchen (16. Juni 2013)

Geilomat 2013, ne was war das schön


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2013)

Das sind "nur" die von unseren Touren mit Suedtirolbike.

Für die Bilder vom Holy Hansen bekommt ihr ne dropbox Einladung.


----------



## natureboy79 (17. Juni 2013)

wie war denn der holy so?schon einiges darüber gehört,und letztes jahr dran vorbeigebrettert.
kommen auf fun riders auch fotos?


----------



## Frog (17. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Das sind "nur" die von unseren Touren mit Suedtirolbike.
> 
> Für die Bilder vom Holy Hansen bekommt ihr ne dropbox Einladung.



  @S.F. hast Du gesehen, das Sigi dich z. Z. auf seine HP verewigt hat

danach auch unsere erste Tour!


----------



## Makke (17. Juni 2013)

nehme gerne jegliches Bildmaterial zu Latsch an und wenn nichts dagegenspricht geht es auf unserer HP online.


----------



## S.F. (17. Juni 2013)

Ja, hab ich! Wir sollten Werbekosten geltend machen!  

Holy Hansen ist ganz nett und auch nicht soooo schwierig. Aber soooo flowig ist er nun auch wieder nicht. 

Fun-Riders Berichte sind gerade in Arbeit.
Apropos... muss los, ins Büro.


----------



## lhampe (18. Juni 2013)

moin,

heute hab ich das Rad mit in D'dorf. Fahrt Ihr die Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (18. Juni 2013)

ich kann heute leider nicht, Donnerstag und oder Freitag wollt ich fahren.


----------



## Makke (18. Juni 2013)

bin noh am Überlegen wegen heute Radln ... wird mir eigentlich nen ticken zu warm.
Mal sehen, Fahrtwind kühlt ja


----------



## othu (18. Juni 2013)

freitag nachmittag wollte ich auch los.


----------



## lhampe (18. Juni 2013)

Ihr kennt die Wettervorhersagen ab Donnerstag?


----------



## Prolux (18. Juni 2013)

Hi Lars,
wann hast Du heute Feierabend? Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## lhampe (18. Juni 2013)

ich denke ich mache um 17:00 uhr schluss weil ich moren früh um 04:00 ne Telefonkonferenz gewonnen habe....

dafür darf ich morgen auch homeoffice machen;-)

treffpunkt oberkasseler brücke oder apollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (18. Juni 2013)

von mir aus, oberkassler brücke.
wieviel uhr?


----------



## Makke (18. Juni 2013)

Bin raus .... ist mir zu warm


----------



## lhampe (18. Juni 2013)

wird doch 17:30. unter der brücke Tonhallen seite (nicht Oberkassel)


----------



## Prolux (18. Juni 2013)

ok, 17.30 uhr


----------



## All-Maikl (18. Juni 2013)

Servus, Leidensgenossen mit dem MTB Problem,
das Elfchen und hätten Lust am Samstag die Aluesel auszuführen. Ich persönlich wäre ja nach der Woche Latsch für ne schicke Endurorunde.
Wer hat denn noch Lust und Zeit und einen guten Trailvorschlag?

Mir fehlen hier übrigens noch einige Kontakte, also bitte ich die Latschbande mich mal zu kontaktieren.

Gruß
Maikl


----------



## Alex-F (19. Juni 2013)

Wo/wann soll denn gefahren werden? Nina hat Turnier, ich glaub ich krieg die rote Karte wenn ich da nicht mit fahr


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2013)

hab heute mal die Webseite aktualisiert ...


----------



## othu (21. Juni 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ihr kennt die Wettervorhersagen ab Donnerstag?




War trotz mieser Vorhersage trocken (zumindest von oben) und hat Laune gemacht


----------



## lhampe (21. Juni 2013)

noch jemand für morgen Willingen zu begeistern. Fahre zu 85% dahin, ein Mitfahrer wäre willkommen,


----------



## All-Maikl (21. Juni 2013)

Überlege nächstes WE nach Willingen. Morgen geht's ins Muttental Witten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> hab heute mal die Webseite aktualisiert ...



habt ihr den 17er runter genommen vom kreuzjöchl?


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> habt ihr den 17er runter genommen vom kreuzjöchl?



jepp ... dann auf die 4 und rüber zur 23 ...


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

nicht übel,oder?nur nachher die straßen stören bisschen.


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2013)

sind keine Straßen gefahren ... ab dem Jöchl bis Ende Untermontani 98% Singletrail ...


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

ok,vielleicht nicht gefahren,aber gequert?
wenn nicht,habt ihr den 17er glaub ich verlassen.


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2013)

gequert schon ... war aber o.k. ... 
War dennoch ne super Tour ... 1700hm Singletrail, was will man mehr


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juni 2013)

vinschgau muss ich mir dieses jahr auch mal wieder geben.
kollege von mir will mich zum klettersteigen überreden,obwohl
die höhe nicht so vertrage.
ich will lieber biken.


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2013)

beides ist im Vinschgau möglich ... !!!


----------



## S.F. (22. Juni 2013)

Feine Tour heute mit Danny und Hagen. Hihi, habe Danny nach einem Wegrutscher noch nie so fröhlich gesehen. 
Da das Enduro zerlegt ist, bin ich mal die kleine Trailrakete gefahren.... uiuiui, wildes Geschoss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (22. Juni 2013)

Das war das leckere Humus, besonders im Mund!


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Juni 2013)

Wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs? War heut mit Elfe den Grashüpfer in Witten einweihen.
Da passiert in 7 Tagen Latsch... nix..... und in Witten fetzt einem ein Baum den Arm blutig und Zecken rauben einem den rest aus dem Leib.


----------



## githriz (22. Juni 2013)

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig Stefan, was ist die kleine Trailrakete?


----------



## S.F. (22. Juni 2013)

Stumpy in S 

Maikl, wir waren nur im GraWa. Witten habe ich zeitlich nicht geschafft.


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2013)

Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen oder ausgewandert?


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2013)

Winterschlaf Teil II 

hab mein SX umgebaut und festgestellt, das die Typen in Latsch die Bremsleitung gut 10cm zu kurz gemacht haben ... kann nur noch Rechtskurven fahren. Aslo noch ne neue Bremsleitung ... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (27. Juni 2013)

ich dachte ihr habt alle viel zu tun.


----------



## Prolux (27. Juni 2013)

@ Makke,
hast du eine neue lyrik?
oder ist das eine x-fusion?


----------



## Frog (27. Juni 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ Makke,
> hast du eine neuelyrik?



Nennt sich x-Fusion


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2013)

X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil ... fühlt sich lecker an  ... muß aber die Tage mal eine Einstellfahrt im Wald machen.  @Frog ... hast Du eine Air oder Coil bei Dir verbaut?


----------



## Alex-F (27. Juni 2013)

Winterschlaf wär mal nicht schlecht. Ich hab grad nen Pulli angezogen.


----------



## Frog (27. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil ... fühlt sich lecker an  ... muß aber die Tage mal eine Einstellfahrt im Wald machen.  @Frog ... hast Du eine Air oder Coil bei Dir verbaut?



Air !


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2013)

uiuiui... kaum sind alle mal abgetaucht, schon wird geschraubt was das Zeug hält... das Enduro ist auch gerade komplett zerlegt. Schaut nicht schlecht aus mit der HLR... die obere Kettenführung könnte noch tiefer, oder?

Pulli.. ja, zum Glück hab ich noch den Teampulli aus Latsch.


----------



## Prolux (27. Juni 2013)

@ S.F.,
wie, noch immer zerlegt!
ist ja schon direkt nach latsch zerlegt worden und von selbst schraubt es sich nicht zusammen.


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2013)

Bremse bei Magura wegen Rückruf. Gabel bekommt neues Öl. Warte da auf Öllieferung. 
Hinterbau wird noch zerlegt und Lager geprüft, bzw. direkt ausgepresst, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Hab ja noch was zum fahren.


----------



## pauing (27. Juni 2013)

Wir haben gestern eine schöne Milchsession gemacht...jetzt sind die Räder neu bereift und breitbandig tubeless...ich hab nur noch ein Problem mit dem HT...ich habe mir den Alu-Schrauben-Kopft an ner XT-Kurbel rund gedreht...hat einer ne Idee, wie man die Schraube raus bekommt???? hab leider kein Werkzeug, womit ich das Rätsel lösen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2013)

Ist das dringend Ingo?

Cool das mit der Milch! 

Wer noch einen ungewöhnlichen Enduro Rahmen sucht...oder Anregung.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/191684-specialized-raritat-speci-enduro-frame


----------



## pauing (27. Juni 2013)

Ne, eilt nicht...


----------



## kawa116 (27. Juni 2013)

Hey Ingo, 

breiten Schlitzschraubendreher mit Maulschlüsselaufnahme. Denn dann mit kontollierter Gewalt überreden. Sollte bei ner Aluschraube net so viel Überzeugungsarbeit bedürfen. 

LG Flo


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2013)

Ist ne Stahlschraube Flo!


----------



## githriz (27. Juni 2013)

Die Schraube am Kurbelarm?
Falls ja, auf jeden Fall die andere erstmal wieder festziehen.
Damit nimmst du etwas Last von der kaputten Schraube.
Dann kannst du mal schauen, ob du einen Torx reinhauen kannst.
Falls das nicht klappt, würde ich den Kopf wegbohren. Dann sollte sich die Schraube recht leicht ausdrehen lassen, die ist ja ordentlich gefettet ab Werk und gammelt in der Regel nicht fest.


----------



## othu (27. Juni 2013)

Moin,
hat hier einer schon mal am Cane Creek Double Barrel Air rumgeschraubt, speziell die inner Air Can auf Highflow umgebaut?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2013)

Die Kurbel könnte Dir der Olli (Heiopei) flicken, der hat alles notwendige dazu in seiner Werkstatt ...


----------



## Frog (28. Juni 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat hier einer schon mal am Cane Creek Double Barrel Air rumgeschraubt, speziell die inner Air Can auf Highflow umgebaut?
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



VID von Cane Creek....!!!


----------



## othu (28. Juni 2013)

Hi Oli,
bisschen mehr als ein allgemein bekanntes Video hatte ich mir schon erhofft...
Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (28. Juni 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> ... mir den Alu-Schrauben-Kopft an ner XT-Kurbel rund gedreht...


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2013)

Wie ist denn der Stand zum nächsten Stammtisch?


----------



## githriz (28. Juni 2013)

Da wär ich dabei! Wird mal wieder Zeit  
Und das Wetter passt ja auch dazu


----------



## hellmono (28. Juni 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen oder ausgewandert?



Eher letzteres. In Richtung Straße und Essener Trails. 

Kann aber Sonntag eine Tour ebenda anbieten. Nummer hast du ja.


----------



## pauing (28. Juni 2013)

Ich probiere mal die Torx-reinhaumethode. Wenn das nicht klappt, könnte man wahrscheinlich einen Schlitz mit einem Schraubenzieher rein hauen. Wenn das alles nicht klappt werde ich wahrscheinlich eh geladen genug sein, um zur Bohrmaschine zu greifen...hab dieses we leider keine Zeit für Stammtisch...


----------



## Makke (28. Juni 2013)

diese Woche wäre zu kurzfrisitg ... wie sieht es nächste Woche aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (28. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Stand zum nächsten Stammtisch?



Ist jemand am Sonntag beim DH-Rennen in Wuppertal (Kothen)? Ich werde wohl hinfahren. Aber sicher nicht den ganzen Tag, sondern nur zu den Wertungsprüfungen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DPM (28. Juni 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich probiere mal die Torx-reinhaumethode. Wenn das nicht klappt, könnte man wahrscheinlich einen Schlitz mit einem Schraubenzieher rein hauen. Wenn das alles nicht klappt werde ich wahrscheinlich eh geladen genug sein, um zur Bohrmaschine zu greifen...hab dieses we leider keine Zeit für Stammtisch...



Eine Vielzahnnuss geht auch. Und nach meiner Meinung besser. Mach das ja häufig.


----------



## pauing (28. Juni 2013)

Jupp danke Jungs, hat mit dem Torx wunderbar geklappt. Jetzt muss ich mal am we in Opa's Schraubensammlung nach Ersatz suchen


----------



## githriz (28. Juni 2013)

Achte drauf, das die Schraube eine ordentliche Festigkeit hat, sonst hast du bald wieder das gleiche Problem


----------



## Kurtchen (28. Juni 2013)

Schraube habe ich eine ....


----------



## All-Maikl (29. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn bei euch jetzt am WE?
Hier im Pott scheint gerade überraschent die Sonne, das bedeutet dann wohl spontan auf die Halde.
Was macht Ihr morgen?
Kann man sich beim Stammtisch anschließen, hört sich gut an!?


----------



## mtbvonberg (1. Juli 2013)

Bilder vom gestrigen Downhill-Rennen am Kothener Busch in Wuppertal. Danke für diese tolle Veranstaltung an den Rv Adler Lüttringhausen!

Die Bilder findet Ihr hier:
http://mtb-von-berg.de/index.php/gal...aft-30-06-2013


----------



## natureboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,wie siehts denn in dieser Woche mit einer Feierabendrunde aus?
Würde mich gerne anschliessen wenn gefahren wird.
mfg norman

kann aber auch tagsüber!


----------



## Makke (1. Juli 2013)

wollten evt morgen ca. 18:00 am Apollo starten ... dann Richtung GraWa ... etc


----------



## pauing (2. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (2. Juli 2013)

Bleibt es heute bei 18:00 am Apollo


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

kommt ihr um 18.30 unten am parkplatz/grafenberger wald vorbei?


----------



## Eisbäcker (2. Juli 2013)

18:00 Apollo steht.

18:30 sind wir meist Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee Ecke Graf-Recke-Str. Oder um 18:45 am Parkplatz oben am Grawa


----------



## Prolux (2. Juli 2013)

18:00 Apollo, dabei!


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

komme dann 18.30 uhr an graf recke/ernst-po


----------



## _andi_ (2. Juli 2013)

18:00 apollo


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2013)

bin raus ... schaffe es nicht ...


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Juli 2013)

fahre heute nacht wahrscheinlich richtung meran/bozen die trails begutachten.hab mich hier mal umgesehen:http://www.mountainbiker.it/


----------



## Makke (3. Juli 2013)

viiiel Spaß!!! und komm heile wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. Juli 2013)

Neid! Viel Spaß! Sind ein paar gute Sachen zu finden. Kohlern ansehen. Vor allem die Trails ab Herrenkohlern und die violette Variante sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Juli 2013)

danke.wenn was passiert muss mich mein kollege nach hause fahren.
ach ja,der hat ja keinen lappen.
kohlern gibts ja auch ne gondel hoch,aber ich denke ich trete lieber.
wenn nur nicht die lange fahrt wäre.
wollte über sölden richtung meran fahren,kommt man da über den pass rüber?muss ich ma kucken


----------



## S.F. (3. Juli 2013)

Schnellste Route geht über den Brenner. Sonst würde ich über Fernpass und Reschen fahren, wenn du dir das Pickerl sparen willst.

Hat noch einer von euch eine 160er Magura Wave Bremsscheibe übrig?


----------



## Prolux (3. Juli 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hat noch einer von euch eine 160er Magura Wave Bremsscheibe übrig?



nee, hab nur nee 180`er


----------



## klasse08-15 (3. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> danke.wenn was passiert muss mich mein kollege nach hause fahren.
> ach ja,der hat ja keinen lappen.
> kohlern gibts ja auch ne gondel hoch,aber ich denke ich trete lieber.
> wenn nur nicht die lange fahrt wäre.
> wollte über sölden richtung meran fahren,kommt man da über den pass rüber?muss ich ma kucken



Brenner.....
Aber pass auf die B179 bei Lermoos auf! 
Ich war ja auch da unten und ich stand auf einem Teilstück über eine Stunde bei 30 Grad Außentemperatur. Logisch, dass dann die Klima auch noch ausfiel. 
Dort wird der Asphalt neu gemacht. Vor zwei Wochen wurde die Straße stundenweise gesperrt, also 1-2 h Wartezeit! Wie es jetzt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Schau mal nach.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## -Wally- (3. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> danke.wenn was passiert muss mich mein kollege nach hause fahren.
> ach ja,der hat ja keinen lappen.
> kohlern gibts ja auch ne gondel hoch,aber ich denke ich trete lieber.
> wenn nur nicht die lange fahrt wÃ¤re.
> wollte Ã¼ber sÃ¶lden richtung meran fahren,kommt man da Ã¼ber den pass rÃ¼ber?muss ich ma kucken



Hi,
in Bozen war ich vorige Tage noch, einfach zeitig los dÃ¼sen, dann geht das schon, wobei es auch auf dem RÃ¼ckweg am Fernpass in Richtung SÃ¼den einen Riesen Stau gab, und das nur, weil der Verkehr wegen einer FrÃ¤Ãkante bremsen musste, auf dem StÃ¼ck zwischen Reutte und Heiterwang, wo die StraÃe neu gemacht wird.

Die Tour Ã¼bers Timmelsjoch, also von SÃ¶lden nach Meran ist landschaftlich auf jeden Fall der Hammer, wenn man die Zeit dafÃ¼r hat, denn von Gurgl rauf auf die PasshÃ¶he ist schnell gemacht, aber von da oben dann erstmal runter nach St. Leonhard...das zieht sich und ich glaub die Maut ist teurer als die Brenner Maut. 
Ãbern Reschenpass wÃ¼rd ich jetzt nicht fahren wenn Bozen mein Ziel wÃ¤re.

Ãsi Vignette lieÃe sich auch noch sparen, wenn Du hinterm Fernpass ab Silz die Inntal BundesstraÃe nehmen wÃ¼rdest, bis Innsbruck sinds dann noch ca. 25km, und ab Innsbruck ist die Autobahn Richtung Brenner nicht vignettenpflichtig.
(Kommen aber immer noch 8,50â¬ Maut fÃ¼rn Brenner/EurobrÃ¼cke sowie 4,50â¬ fÃ¼r die Autobahn von Sterzing bis Bozen-Nord dazu.)

Alles in allem eine Tour, die ich gerne fahre...achso...ein Rat noch: Derzeit wÃ¼rde ich von hier aus zum Umweg Ã¼ber WÃ¼rzburg raten (40km mehr), weil es auf der A8 hinter Stuttgart derzeit eine dicke Baustelle gibt, die zur Geduldsprobe werden kann.
Gute Reise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (4. Juli 2013)

Erfolgreiche Revision nach der Trailtrophy:
( @pauing: Email kommt morgen, bis gerade geschaubt, muss schlafen  )


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Otto,

oha! Da isse ja schon die umwerferlose Konversion...dann brauchste das an meinem Stumpy ja garnicht mehr zu testen. Coole Maschine!  Aber ich glaub Deiner Totem is schlecht. 
Und der kleine Musiker ist auch aus dem Rahmen verschwunden, sehe ich gerade noch...ist das nicht ungewohnt wenns Bike jetzt so ruhig ist??


----------



## Kurtchen (5. Juli 2013)

Na das sieht ja mal wieder allerliebst aus !


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

@-Wally-:

Ja gestern fertig geworden, heute Nachmittag in Glüder mal testen ob da was geht 

Hab da aber auch noch ne kurze Frage, ist meine erste SRAM Kurbel:
Ist das normal, dass auf der Antriebsseite nen halber cm der Achse zu sehen ist?!

Wenn die Post es mal schaffen würde mein 30er KB von woolftooth zuzustellen würde ich ja lieber wieder meine XT fahren, allerdings ist das nach dem 13.6. als es in Chicago  ins Flugzeug stieg verschollen...


Ob die Luftpumpe bleibt muss sich noch zeigen, der CCDB hat mir schon arg gefallen, aber das Gequietsche hat halt genervt...


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2013)

was soll ich sagen .... einfach extrem schick!!!!


----------



## Prolux (5. Juli 2013)

Vertrider Movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiBu6zDdyzc#action=share


----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Hab da aber auch noch ne kurze Frage, ist meine erste SRAM Kurbel:
> Ist das normal, dass auf der Antriebsseite nen halber cm der Achse zu sehen ist?!



Ja ist normal und muß sogar so sein bei GXP, hab entgegen der Anleitung nen spacer auf der Antriebseite gemacht damit der Spalt nicht so groß ist. Das geilste daran ist auch das deswegen nix die Staubkappe auf dem Lager hält... Vielleicht sollte man da so einen Wellring zwischen legen.


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2013)

bei meiner X9-Kurbel ist kein Spalt ....


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

@lhampe: danke!

 @Makke: bei normalem Gebrauch dürfte man das kaum sehen weil vom Kettenblattspider verdeckt. Da ich ein spiderloses Kettenblatt fahre ist das ziemlich auffällig.


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

Auf Dein Posting hin @othu, bin ich eben mal in'n Keller runter und hab mir mein Stumpy genau angesehen, weil ich das von Dir beschriebene so auch noch nicht gesehen habe und auch eben nicht sehen konnte. Ich hab ja auch ein Kettenblatt ohne Spider direkt auf der Kurbelwelle und auch wenn das alles bei mir noch ein bisschen mit der Kefü eingepackt ist, konnte ich da so einen Spalt nicht erkennen bei meiner X9.

ABER! Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es eine dicke Gummidichtung gibt, bzw. so einen Ring, der an der Stelle auf der Kurbel welle sitzt, kann das sein? 
Ich glaube, als ich meine X9 Kurbel damals bekommen habe musste ich diesen Ring erst runter hebeln, da dieser die Befestigungsschrauben des Spiders verdeckt hatte...zumindest halb. Erst als ich den runter gehebelt hatte konnte ich den Spider abschrauben. Könnte vielleicht der Grund sein, warum ich an der Stelle die Welle nicht sehe.
Ich finde aber auch gerade ums verrecken bei Google kein Bild wo man das sehen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

Danke @-Wally-, ich mach nachher mal ein Bild und poste es hier!

Bei mir ist es so wie von Lars (@lhampe) beschrieben, durch den Spalt kann theoretisch die Dichtscheibe des Lager rausfallen, so richtig richtig erscheint mir das nicht...
Eine "Gummidichtung" habe ich auch nicht, da war nur ein Gummipropfen auf der Verzahnung der Welle wo der andere Kurbelarm verschraubt wird.


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm...irgendwie komisch das ganze...vielleicht löse ich meine Kurbel gleich mal und schau nach wie es da wirklich bei mir aussieht...


----------



## _Hagen_ (5. Juli 2013)

Ahoi Bande !

Hat jemand noch eine Sattelstütze (Spezi-Maß) <35cm in seiner Aservatenkammer rumfliegen und benötigt sie nicht ? 

Ciao Hagen


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2013)

@_Hagen_ ... wie lang? ... hab eine hier!


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hmm...irgendwie komisch das ganze...vielleicht löse ich meine Kurbel gleich mal und schau nach wie es da wirklich bei mir aussieht...



So sieht es bei mir aus, sprich die Antriebseite spützt sich gar nicht am Innenlager ab. Auf der anderen Seite passt aber die Lauffläche auf der Kurbelachse zur Position des Lagers...


----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2013)

der "Spalt" ist schon sportlich ...


----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2013)

Hier ist ne Schnittdarstellung zum GXP.





und noch 2 Threads zum thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595421
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=592781


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

hab auch schon vermutet es wäre eine 83er dh-kurbel...


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

othu schrieb:


> hab auch schon vermutet es wäre eine 83er dh-kurbel...



Nee...also das schöne bei den GXP Kurbeln ist ja, dass sobald irgendwas nicht richtig ist oder mal ein Spacer fehlt, dann haben die teile übles Spiel auf der Achse, das merkt man auch sofort...zu breit sein wird die also nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. Juli 2013)

gibts Fahrpläne für Sonntag? Morgen bin ich raus, da auf Klettertour ...

So jetzt fix in die Arena ... Depeche Mode wartet


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juli 2013)

Sooo...ich hab mein Stumpy eben aus dem Keller gerollt ins Licht und es scheint als hatte ich mit meiner waagen Erinnerung recht, denn bei mir siehts so aus:





etwas aufgehellt:





Der Spalt ist also normal, aber eigentlich gehört da so ein Kunstoff/Hartgummiring druff.


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2013)

gerade war stefan bei mir, im prinzip war alles richtig, wir haben jetzt trotzdem einen spacer auf die nicht Antriebsseite gemacht (nach anleitung wäre das falsch) und der spalt sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand ne Tour oder lokal spot. Sonntag gehts für mich nach Shanghai um die einzige schöne Woche des Jahres zu verpassen und glaubt mir das Wetter wird schön weil ich nicht da bin.


----------



## githriz (5. Juli 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand ne Tour oder lokal spot. Sonntag gehts für mich nach Shanghai um die einzige schöne Woche des Jahres zu verpassen und glaubt mir das Wetter wird schön weil ich nicht da bin.



Hmm, wenn das so ist, dann bleib doch ein bisschen länger weg


----------



## pauing (5. Juli 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> gibts Fahrpläne für Sonntag? Morgen bin ich raus, da auf Klettertour ...
> 
> So jetzt fix in die Arena ... Depeche Mode wartet



Ich wollte in Altenberg fahren...so ab 11.00Uhr könnt man starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2013)

githriz schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn das so ist, dann bleib doch ein bisschen länger weg


nee mehr gutes wetter ohne mich gönne ich euch nicht, hähä


----------



## S.F. (5. Juli 2013)

So, für alle Samstagfahrer. 10:00 Burscheid Wanderparkplatz

Bislang am Start, Otto, Danny und ich.


----------



## Figurehead (6. Juli 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> So, für alle Samstagfahrer. 10:00 Burscheid Wanderparkplatz
> 
> Bislang am Start, Otto, Danny und ich.




Boah schade leider verpasst. :-( 

Fährt den jemand am Sonntag im Bergischen?


----------



## _andi_ (6. Juli 2013)

sonntag fänd ich auch prima! so früh wie möglich, bevor es 30° heiss is. ingo bleibts bei deinen 11 uhr? ich würd ja am liebsten um 9 los


----------



## othu (7. Juli 2013)

der ingo liegt wahrscheinlich noch vollgefuttert mit grillgut am rheinufer


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2013)

werd heute hier lokal fahren ... kleine entspannte Runde ....


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2013)

Werde ich auch. Heute steht die "Drie Dijken Tocht" auf dem Programm.


----------



## Prolux (7. Juli 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Werde ich auch. Heute steht die "Drie Dyijken Tocht" auf dem Programm.



wat is`n dat denn.


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2013)

Bösinghoven, Fähre Lank, Bösinghoven. Mit der Gattin dreimal über´n Deich...


----------



## Prolux (7. Juli 2013)

aaaaah, hört sich sehr entspannt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2013)

*lach* ... so geht es natürlich auch ...


----------



## MartinCremer (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen aus Flingern!
Das MTB-Fieber hat mich Anfang des Jahres "gepackt" und seit dem bin ich nun mehrmals in der Woche im Gerresheimer Wald oder Aaper Wald unterwegs. Aber irgendwann ist man dann auch überall hoch- und runtergefahren 
Hier scheinen ja noch einige andere aus der besten Stadt der Welt zu kommen, vielleicht kann man sich bei der ein oder anderen Tour mal einklinken... an neuen Trails und Kniffen bin ich immer interessiert 


Viele Grüße,

Martin


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Martin, willkommen im Düsseldorfer MTB Faden.
Die regelmässige Dienstagsgruppe rund um die Fun-Riders Jungs ist mehr im All-Mountain bis Enduro-Segment unterwegs. Esgibt noch einen regelmässigen Treff der DAV Gruppe am Mittwoch. Die sich je nach "Arbeitsgerät" und Geschwindigkeitspotenzial zum Teil auch in mehrere Gruppen aufteilen. 
Kommt halt immer auf deine Erwartungen an, wie schnell und technisch versiert du bergauf oder bergaf fährst oder fahren willst.

Lies einfach hier ein wenig mit, dann findest du sicher die richtige Gruppe.


----------



## MartinCremer (7. Juli 2013)

Danke, ja, dann werde ich mich mal einlesen ... Wie schnell und technisch fit ich bin ist schwer zu sagen, da fehlt mir der Vergleich - muss ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren ;-) Mein Ziel ist meistens alles zu geben und mal an die Grenzen ran zu tasten.. Erfahrungen hab ich auch schon gemacht ... jetzt hab ich mir Knieschoner zugelegt ..


----------



## pauing (7. Juli 2013)

Jo wir haben es heute nur aufs RR geschafft. Mit dem Bergrad hätte man sich heute umgebracht. War aber auch schön @othu Ritzel is in Auftrag gegeben


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2013)

Reisebericht "Drie Dijken Tocht"

Heute haben wir eine Tour über die anspruchsvollsten Trails jenseits von Düsseldorf an die Grenzen des Niederrheins unternommen. Ich hatte der Gattin versprochen, ihr mal eine anspruchsvolle und für sie geeignete Tour zusammenzustellen und so sind wir heute am späten Vormittag nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück gestartet. Unser Weg führte uns von Meerbusch durch die ersten leichten Anstiege des Herrenbusch bis zur Fähre Langst, wo wir den ersten kettenzerreissenden Anstieg in Angriff nachmen. Nach einigen letzten schmerzhafen Pedalumdrehungen war es dann auch geschafft und der Nierster Dijk bezwungen. Schon ging es mit Karacho in den nun folgenden ausgesetzten Downhill, in dem mindestens drei Bordsteinkanten bezwungen werden wollten. 
Eine Rast am schönsten Strom Europas entschädigte uns anschliessend für die Anstrengung. Nun galt es, die nächsen beiden Bergetappen ebenfalls erfolgreich zu bewältigen. Nach zwei schweisstreibenden Übertretungen des Kierster Dijk und der Strümper Wasserscheide hatten wir uns das Eis bei Trudies dann endgültig verdient. Fazit der Tour. 20km, 45 Höhenmeter und jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## othu (7. Juli 2013)

während die dame einen sehr souveränen eindruck macht, sieht msn dem herrn an, dass die tour ihn technisch und konditionell an seine grenzen gebracht hat, eventuell sogar einen kleinen schritt darüber hinaus!!! 
kann man allerdings auch verzeihen, schließlich hat er uns bereits gestern BESTENS geführt und trails vom feinsten serviert!


----------



## Makke (7. Juli 2013)

haben nur ne lockere Runde im GraWa gedreht ... mit Stefans Expedition können wir da nicht mithalten ... war doch sicherlich eine neue Grenzerfahrung ... 
Hat Dich deine Gattin wieder in Grund und Boden gefahren ...


----------



## S.F. (7. Juli 2013)

Jap, die Einfahrt zur Eisdiele hat sie im Drift über beide Räder genommen. 
Bin völlig fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klasse08-15 (7. Juli 2013)

@S.F.
Ich bin schockiert! Ich sehe keine Knie oder Ellenbogenschoner. Wie kann man so rücksichtslos sein und auf diese Sicherheit verzichten? Wenn jemand im Bikepark "ohne" fährt, schaut man schon komisch rüber. 
Und noch nicht mal nen FullFace...

Leute gibt's....

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,

morgen um 1800 ne lockere Dienstagsrunde? Wer will mit?


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2013)

muss Arbeiten ... werd heute vermutlich noch ne entspannte Rheinrunde drehen


----------



## Prolux (8. Juli 2013)

18:00 Apollo!


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> 18:00 Apollo!



Heute oder Morgen


----------



## Prolux (8. Juli 2013)

Dienstagsrunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (8. Juli 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Eisbäcker (8. Juli 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> 18:00 Apollo!



Optimal


----------



## lhampe (8. Juli 2013)

will auch mit, Anfahrt ist aber so lang und mitten in der Nacht. hier hat es 28° in der nacht und 35+ am Tag bei gepflegten 70%. da lernt man Klimaanlagen lieben...


----------



## MartinCremer (8. Juli 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen um 1800 ne lockere Dienstagsrunde? Wer will mit?


 Hi Eisbäcker!
Was erwartet einen denn so bei der Dienstagsrunde? Wie lang von der Dauer und Strecke ca.?

Viele Grüße,

Martin


----------



## pauing (8. Juli 2013)

Vom Apollo ca 3.5h...geschwindkeit langsam...Abfahrt leicht s1


----------



## MartinCremer (8. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Vom Apollo ca 3.5h...geschwindkeit langsam...Abfahrt leicht s1


 
klingt machbar 
Geht die Route auf dem Hinweg am Staufenplatz vorbei? Das wäre sozusagen direkt bei mir vor der Haustür ...


----------



## pauing (8. Juli 2013)

Fast, ecke Graf-Recke/Ernst-Poensgen fahren wir in den Wald....da kommen wir ca . um 18:20Uhr lang...kannst da stehen und wir sammeln dich ein.


----------



## MartinCremer (8. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Fast, ecke Graf-Recke/Ernst-Poensgen fahren wir in den Wald....da kommen wir ca . um 18:20Uhr lang...kannst da stehen und wir sammeln dich ein.



Super, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Figurehead (8. Juli 2013)

Werde diesmal auch versuchen am Dienstag dabei zu sein.


----------



## pauing (9. Juli 2013)

@MartinCremer : Top Leistung! Hoffe man sieht dich Dienstags mal öfter!
Grüße, Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinCremer (9. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @MartinCremer : Top Leistung! Hoffe man sieht dich Dienstags mal öfter!
> Grüße, Ingo



Bestimmt, hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## othu (10. Juli 2013)

Gibt es irgendwelche Pläne zu einem Bikepark-Ausflug? Leider erst ab dem 28.7., bin jetzt erstmal im Familienurlaub...

Ich würde gerne mal nach Warstein, 
könnte aber auch mit FilthyTrails oder Malmedy leben...


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin!Bin wieder im Lande,die Tage unten waren toll,nur gestern die Rückfahrt war Horror.Reifenschaden,Stress etc.

Waren im Ultental/Schwemmalm unterwegs,dann noch Karersee/Welschnofen und schliesslich noch in Meran 2000 den 2er von der Vöranalm auf 1900hm bis runter nach meran.Hammer!

Ultental ist wirklich zu empfehlen,da gibts noch einiges zu entdecken.

Den Perlenweg von Karersee runter nach Triers war extraklasse.

Habe ordentlich Kartenmaterial mitgebracht,auch vom Ötztal und Zugspitzregion.


----------



## -Wally- (10. Juli 2013)

Hi,
das klingt wahsinnig interessant! Den Perlenweg muss ich mir mal merken...war zwar erst vor ein paar Tagen genau in der Gegend, aber vielleicht komme ich im Frühherbst nochmal da vorbei...mal sehen.....
Im Ultental war ich noch nie, aber will da auch unbedingt mal hin...Traumhaft wäre mal ne Tour vom Ultental rüber ins Martelltal oder direkt nach Latsch/Morter, wobei das allerdings ein paar Höhenmeter sind....
Was das Ötztal angeht, ich glaube das entwickelt sich so langsam zu einer  bekannterenTrailregion, man hört immer mehr aus der Richtung, ich kenns sonst nur ausm Winter, und da isses genial!


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

ja,der perlenweg war echt cool.man kann danach aber auch weiterfahren auf wanderwegen bis runter auf ca.400 hm ins bozen-tal.


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2013)

@natureboy79 ... das mit dem Reifenplatzer hättest Du aber auch sein lassen können? ...  *duchundweg*

Aber super, das ansonsten alles geklappt hat! Und neue Ideen in meinem Kopf reifen ...


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

jo,irgendwie ziehe ich Schrauben an.dieses jahr schon zwei schrauben die sich in meinen reifen gebohrt haben.


----------



## -Wally- (11. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> jo,irgendwie ziehe ich Schrauben an.dieses jahr schon zwei schrauben die sich in meinen reifen gebohrt haben.



Aha?! Das hat System...Ne Schraube hatte ich erst einmal im Reifen und die hab ich mir letztes Jahr irgendwo im Vinschgau eingefangen...


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2013)

das ist die gemeine vinschgauer Reifenschraube ... echt fies ...

In meinen Winterreifen habe ich auch zwei davon ... die gehen auch nicht von alleine weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

hat einer erfahrung mit diesen karten?http://www.bergzeit.de/supertrail-map-zugspitz-arena-mtb.html


----------



## klasse08-15 (11. Juli 2013)

Mit den Karten habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber ich war gerade in/um Garmisch auf ein paar Touren unterwegs.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juli 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Mit den Karten habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber ich war gerade in/um Garmisch auf ein paar Touren unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



moin stephan,

wo warst du denn genau,bzw wo hast du gewohnt?
warst du auch in heiterwang?


----------



## pauing (11. Juli 2013)

Gibt es für Samstag Pläne?


----------



## Prolux (11. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Gibt es für Samstag Pläne?





habe keine pläne, würde aber fahren wollen!!!


----------



## Makke (11. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hat einer erfahrung mit diesen karten?http://www.bergzeit.de/supertrail-map-zugspitz-arena-mtb.html



1:50T ist zu grob ... aber um ein paar gute Tips zu bekommen, sollte es reichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Eventuell Fr. ab 18.15 Uhr einer Zeit und Lust fuer Glueder?
Jan


----------



## pauing (11. Juli 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> habe keine pläne, würde aber fahren wollen!!!



Top!


----------



## MartinCremer (12. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Gibt es für Samstag Pläne?



Ich hab zumindest für Samstag vormittag/mittag bis 2 Zeit zum radln eingeplant ...


----------



## DPM (12. Juli 2013)

So. In Breitenbrunn angekommen. Meine erste trail trophy steht an. Mal sehen ob es lustig wird. Denke,ja.


----------



## pauing (12. Juli 2013)

@DPM ich bin jetzt in Paderborn auf dem weg dahin bis morgen am Start


----------



## DPM (12. Juli 2013)

Ja geil. Wenigstens ein bekannter... Ich bleibe ja bis Montag...


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> moin stephan,
> 
> wo warst du denn genau,bzw wo hast du gewohnt?
> warst du auch in heiterwang?



Da bin ich nur mal mit dem Auto durchgefahren. Da in der Nähe waren diese Superstaus wegen der neuen Asphaltstrecke. Da habe ich mich auch nicht nach Trails umgesehen bzw. umsehen können.

Gefahren bin ich drei Touren direkt ab Garmisch. Gewohnt habe ich weit nördlich (Starnberger See), das konnte ich nicht beeinflussen.

Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall die Eibsee Panorama Tour zur Hochhörlehütte. Die Hütte ist schon Österreich und wurde gerade neu eröffnet. Es geht am Eibsee entlang. Forstweg nach oben, dann einen superschönen Singletrail runter. GPS Daten findest du hier:
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x..._19098_19096_-19100_19101_19104_-19105_-19109

Oder ich kann dir was schicken. 

Reintalangerhütte sollte man auch fahren. Ist sehr schön.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Oscar1 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
mir ist gerade eben mein MTB am Aachner Platz / Uhlenberg Str. geklaut worden. 

Falls es jemand sehen sollte, bitte melden. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juli 2013)

oh mann ****!kein gutes schloss gehabt?
ich hoffe du bekommst es wieder.


----------



## _andi_ (13. Juli 2013)

na wenns draussen auf der strasse abgestellt war, dann ist das schon fast grob fahrlässig während des trödelmarkts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (13. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag?


----------



## lhampe (14. Juli 2013)

Wäre auch noch für ne tour zu haben


----------



## Figurehead (14. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, jemand Lust aufs Bergische das Wetter ist ja schöner wie gedacht.


----------



## Makke (14. Juli 2013)

jemand die nächsten Tage im Wald?

Überlege Mittwoch nach der Arbeit ne Rund in Altenberg/Glüder zu drehen ...


----------



## Prolux (14. Juli 2013)

ja, ich!


----------



## _andi_ (14. Juli 2013)

ich komm gern mit nach glüder/altenberg


----------



## Kurtchen (14. Juli 2013)

Wieviel Uhr denn ?


----------



## lhampe (14. Juli 2013)

lust schon, aber zeitlich wird das schwierig. Ist am Dienstag wieder die Grafenberg Tour?


----------



## MartinCremer (15. Juli 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> lust schon, aber zeitlich wird das schwierig. Ist am Dienstag wieder die Grafenberg Tour?


 

Gibt's diese Woche eine Dienstagstour? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. Juli 2013)

Morgen kann ich nicht ... 
Fährt jemand heute noch was entspanntes?


----------



## _andi_ (15. Juli 2013)

ich bin gerade im begriff nach glüder zu fahren.


----------



## Makke (15. Juli 2013)

werde gleich ne Runde auf 8 Rollen am Rhein drehen ... oder SSPen


----------



## pauing (15. Juli 2013)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Gibt's diese Woche eine Dienstagstour? Ich wäre dabei



Dienstagrunde steht...gleiche Stelle gleiche Zeit!


----------



## DPM (15. Juli 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Dienstagrunde steht...gleiche Stelle gleiche Zeit!



Kette hält?


----------



## pauing (15. Juli 2013)

Ich nehm ben anderes Rad kefü ist bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (15. Juli 2013)

Fein,fein. Hoffentlich klappt das dann.


----------



## pauing (15. Juli 2013)

Dat luppt dann wie ne eins


----------



## Prolux (16. Juli 2013)

@ pauing,

falsches forum, aber ich bin dabei!


----------



## pauing (16. Juli 2013)

Uups...das display auf dem Handy ist zu klein dann bis spädda


----------



## Makke (16. Juli 2013)

Sacht mal:

ich habe noch eine RS Sektor Solo Air RL SL 150mm QR20 hier liegen. 175mm Schaft in 1 1/8 (wahlweise mit schwarzem oder weißem Casting)  Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## githriz (16. Juli 2013)

Ich meld mal den Lars als Interessenten an 

Btw: Makke, bist du heute Abend auch dabei?


----------



## Makke (16. Juli 2013)

nee ... bin heute Bouldern ... Morgen evt Nachmittag Altenberg.


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Juli 2013)

bin heute abend auch dabei.warte an der graf recke.

sagt mal,wie wärs denn mit einem stammtisch auf der rheinkirmes?


----------



## Makke (16. Juli 2013)

Stammtisch gerne ... aber nicht auf der Kirmes ...


----------



## Makke (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz Burscheid zur entspannten Sommertrailsession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrzogs (17. Juli 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Morgen 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz Burscheid zur entspannten Sommertrailsession



Geht das mit nem SX Trail? Mein Enduro is noch bei Propain
Gruss Per


----------



## Makke (17. Juli 2013)

ich muss auch mit dem SX fahren ... geht!


----------



## Mrzogs (17. Juli 2013)

dann wäre ich am Start, fahr von Heerdt aus hätt noch einen Platz aufm Hänger.


----------



## Makke (17. Juli 2013)

komme direkt vom Büro in Kölle ... 

.. dann bis gleich


----------



## _Hagen_ (17. Juli 2013)

Mrzogs schrieb:


> dann wäre ich am Start, fahr von Heerdt aus hätt noch einen Platz aufm Hänger.



Ahoi,

würde gerne mitfahren wollen - kann aber da OK erst dann geben, wenn ich 
meinen Plastebomber abgeholt habe. Der ist noch beim "TrailTrophy Transporteur".....

Komme aus D'Dorf OKassel ist ja nicht so weit von Heerdt weg, kann dann rüber radeln....

Ciao


----------



## Mrzogs (17. Juli 2013)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> würde gerne mitfahren wollen - kann aber da OK erst dann geben, wenn ich
> meinen Plastebomber abgeholt habe. Der ist noch beim "TrailTrophy Transporteur".....
> ...


 
Kein Problem schreib mir ne mail, dann geb ich dir die Adr.
wollt so gegen 16:30 los


----------



## Fatalithy (17. Juli 2013)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

weiss zufällig jemand, wer am Sonntag an der Rinne die ganzen Fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## Mrzogs (17. Juli 2013)

bin denn mal los gen Parkplatz burscheid


----------



## T7TAN (17. Juli 2013)

Ich sag auhc hier mal "Hallo"  Bin neu hier im Forum und gerne mal bei ner Tour dabei. Bin aber blutiger Anfänger und hänge noch zu sehr am Leben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (17. Juli 2013)

@T7TAN: dienstags um 1800 einsteigen und antesten...wir treffen uns am apollo unter der brücke...tempo ist eher langsam und es sollte jeder mitkommen...


----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2013)

schöööön warst gestern ... und ein wenig warm ...


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2013)

oh ja geil wars, nur die zecke hätte im wald bleiben können


----------



## Mrzogs (18. Juli 2013)

hatt echt sau viel Bock gemacht, bin z.t echt an meine fahrerischen und leider auch konditionellen Grenzen gekommen. Wenn ich da so an das Steilstück denke... dass war echt der pure Adrenalin Kick!


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2013)

da war gestern vieles steil


----------



## jugadora (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Johni und ich fahren morgen ab 18.00h in Altenberg / Parkplatz Burscheid. 

Noch jemand dabei?

Ciao
Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Juli 2013)

... ne, muss mogen abend Arbeiten ...


----------



## Frog (18. Juli 2013)

_andi_ schrieb:


> oh ja geil wars, nur die zecke hÃ¤tte im wald bleiben kÃ¶nnen



Haste dir ein Haustier angeschaftð

War echt cool....nur der eine steile Anstieg war schon heftig, dafÃ¼r die Abfahrt um so besserð


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Haste dir ein Haustier angeschaftï¿½ï¿½



nuja, als ich heim war direkt abgemacht. hatte sich noch nicht verbissen gehabt.


----------



## _andi_ (18. Juli 2013)

jugadora schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Johni und ich fahren morgen ab 18.00h in Altenberg / Parkplatz Burscheid.
> 
> ...



klingt gut. bin dabei.


----------



## jugadora (19. Juli 2013)

@Makke: schade

 @Andi: super, treffen uns dann am Parkplatz.


----------



## _andi_ (19. Juli 2013)

ich fahr schonma los. der verkehr da auf der a1 sieht ja katastrophal aus ...


----------



## Makke (19. Juli 2013)

... und nicht nur da ...


----------



## othu (20. Juli 2013)

Moin,
morgen jemand in Glüder oder Altenberg unterwegs?
Grüße
Otto


----------



## S.F. (20. Juli 2013)

Hast ne SMS Otto!


----------



## _andi_ (21. Juli 2013)

@S.F. , @othu ist noch platz bei euch auf der heutigen tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2013)

Ach sorry Andi, heute morgen nicht mehr reingeschaut.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Juli 2013)

Ausflug der Ddorf Gang


----------



## Makke (21. Juli 2013)

der Link geht nicht ...


----------



## skaster (22. Juli 2013)

Bitte schön


----------



## lhampe (22. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen Hitzefrei oder fahren wir?


----------



## Makke (22. Juli 2013)

mal sehen ... bei den Temps wie heute steig ich nicht auf das Rad ...


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Juli 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> mal sehen ... bei den Temps wie heute steig ich nicht auf das Rad ...



ist zu verstehen.bei deinem pelz!


----------



## Prolux (23. Juli 2013)

ich mach hitzefrei!


----------



## lhampe (23. Juli 2013)

hab mich erstmal auch für hitzefrei entschieden. 
wenns mich doch noch packen sollte mache ich ne runde in solingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. Juli 2013)

ich werd wohl ein wenig bouldern gehen ... da kann man jederzeit abbrechen, wenn man keinen Bock mehr hat.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juli 2013)

ich würde heute abend eine rotthäuser und unterbacher runde drehen.vielleicht wirds auch ein nightride.


----------



## _andi_ (25. Juli 2013)

hat jemand am do, fr und/oder sa irgendwas geplant?


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Juli 2013)

ich hätte ja mal bock auf ahrweiler und co.nur ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## _andi_ (25. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> ich hätte ja mal bock auf ahrweiler und co.nur ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus.



ja, auf neue gegendden hab ich auch immer lust.
na irgendwer wird doch wohl fahrn jetzt die tage


----------



## Makke (25. Juli 2013)

überlege morgen ne Runde in Altenberg zu drehen ... bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (25. Juli 2013)

Wäre morgen in Altenberg dabei. 

by the way.... habe mein Epic "konvertiert"...


----------



## klasse08-15 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würde Samstag favoritisieren. Freitag schaff ich nicht und Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit. Bitte melden, wer auch am Samstag unterwegs ist! Ob lokal oder auswärts ist mir egal.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (25. Juli 2013)

ich fahr gern freitag und samstag wenn sich leute finden.

stefan, @Makke wann wo? hab ganzen tag frei


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2013)

Stefan, hast Du bereits alles dabei? oder wann wolltest Du los?


----------



## lhampe (26. Juli 2013)

werde ich zu 90% nicht schaffen.


----------



## -Wally- (26. Juli 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wäre morgen in Altenberg dabei.
> 
> by the way.... habe mein Epic "konvertiert"...



Oha! Interessant!!! Dann klappt das ja vielleicht auch irgendwann mal bei meinem Stumpy, sollte es mal akut/nötig werden.

Ansonsten finde ich das Design irgendwie sehr unruhig und jetzt auch noch mit den beklebten Felgen...ne schöne Kurbel würde dem ganzen auch noch gut tun... ...auf jeden Fall siehts schnell aus.


----------



## Prolux (26. Juli 2013)

@ S.F.,

wie, 27,5?  sind das aufkleber?


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2013)

@S.F. ... ist das nicht extrem knapp mit dem Reifne und dem Sitzrohr, wenn der Hinterbau eingefedert ist?

Was ist mit fahren heute? ...


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2013)

wenn ihr mal eine uhrzeit und treffpunkt ausmacht,wäre ich dabei.
also?


----------



## _andi_ (26. Juli 2013)

sieht wohl eher nicht nach fahrn aus 
naja wetteraussichten sind heute auch etwas blitzig. vielleicht besser so.

kann man euch denn für morgen vormittag zu etwas bergigem begeistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2013)

ich werde heute abend um 19.45 uhr eine rotthäuser und unterbacher runde drehen.werde am parkplatz an der landstrasse von gerresheim nach erkrath parken.

gruss norman


----------



## Makke (26. Juli 2013)

... ich hab mich den ganzen Nachmittag als Nachwuchstischler versucht ... und dabei ist die Zeitz einfach so dahin gezogen ...


----------



## klasse08-15 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gern morgen Vormittag fahren. Gern auch recht früh. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (26. Juli 2013)

wir starten dann morgen um 10 uhr in burscheid am parkplatz an der autobahn.
würd mich freun, wenn noch wer lust hat


----------



## seil-ch (27. Juli 2013)

hi, leider wahrscheinlich zu spät....

da alle freunde verhindert sind und ich trotzdem bock hab ne runde zu fahren,
hier der aufruf zum fahren!!


----------



## GravityFan (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

die Frage kommt wahrscheinlich etwas blöd rüber, aber leider geht das wohl nicht anders:

Könnte mir jemand ein paar *Tipps* geben, wo es in der *näheren Umgebung* (ca. 150km Umkreis Düsseldorf) gute (vor allem längere und etwas anspruchsvollere) *Trails* einerseits (als Bestandteil von Touren z.B.) und anderereseits ordentliche *Freeride/Downhill Strecken* gibt? Mir ist klar, das hier keiner öffentlich antworten wird (außer: "Such dir einen, mit dem du mitfährst! ", das Problem ist aber, das bei mir die Zeitplanung sehr beschränkt ist, womit das größtenteils ausfällt  ) , aber ein paar PM´s wären wirklich nett.

Zu mir:

Fahre öfters in Burscheid eine Trailtour (leider nur anspruchsvoll wenn es Nass ist  (und dann nicht wirklich spaßig) und mit einem verhältnismäßig schlechtem Trail zu Forstautobahn - Verhältnis). Ansonsten fahre ich z.B. diese http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.36111.html
Tour durch Königswinter oder auch mal in Bad Neuenahr. Dabei ist eigentlich immer das Problem, das ich bei der Größe des Gebietes (und meinem Zeitmangel) wahrscheinlich die besten Trails gar nicht kennelerne.  (Da wären ein paar Tipps wo man Parken sollte/Wo es gute Trails gibt hilfreich).

Zudem war ich öfters mal in Bikepark Willingen und Winterberg. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps, was sich von Düsseldorf aus an Bikeparks noch lohnen würde? (ohne Übernachtung und elendig lange Anfahrt?). Und wie sieht es mit Touren um Willingen aus? Auf der Seite von denen werden ja geführte Touren angepriesen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen von dem Gebiet? 

Freeride-technisch kenne ich in der näheren Umgebung nur die Rinne. Kennt ihr da was Schöneres mit ein paar mehr Höhemetern?

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand ein paar Tipps senden könnte.


----------



## klasse08-15 (29. Juli 2013)

"Wuppertal Kothen" kennst du? Das ist eine offiziell genehmigte DH-Strecke in Wuppertal. Betrieben wird sie von einem Verein, aber ist ganz normal öffentlich nutzbar.

Letztens gab es ein Rennen mit 70 Teilnehmern. 



Gruß klasse


----------



## GravityFan (29. Juli 2013)

@klasse08-15:

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort,

Kothen hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen. Danke aber für den Tipp.

Über weitere Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## othu (29. Juli 2013)

malmedy und filthy trails in belgien. oder bikepark warstein.
und ansonsten wird hier fast zu jeder tages- und nachtzeit und an allen möglichen wochentagen gefahren, deshalb lasse ich deinen zeitmangel als ausrede nicht gelten. sprich: komm einfach mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (29. Juli 2013)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> die Frage kommt wahrscheinlich etwas blöd rüber, aber leider geht das wohl nicht anders:
> 
> ...




hi,willkommen.
lösung:nimm dir einfach mehr zeit!


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2013)

Sag einfach wann und wieviel Zeit du hast.Der Rest findet sich. Wir gehören ja auch zur "schwer arbeitenden" Bevölkerung.


----------



## MartinCremer (30. Juli 2013)

Moin moin!
Dienstagsrunde heute?


----------



## kawa116 (30. Juli 2013)

Servus, 

hat hier jemand nen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel, den er mal kurz verleihen würde?!

Lieben Gruss Flo


----------



## seil-ch (30. Juli 2013)

Würde heute eine runde vom grafenberger waldparkplatz über aperwald und zurück drehen wollen, bevorzugt singletrails!!

Jemand Lust??


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2013)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hat hier jemand nen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel, den er mal kurz verleihen würde?!
> 
> Lieben Gruss Flo



wenn du ihn in meerbusch abholen magst und zeitnah auch wieder dorthin zurück bringst, wäre das wohl möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (30. Juli 2013)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Dienstagsrunde heute?



keine ahnung wo die alle sind?
ich fahre heute abend um 19.00 rotthäuser und unterbach trails.
parke am parkplatz haus/hof  morp an der düsseldorfer strasse richtung erkrath.


----------



## kawa116 (30. Juli 2013)

othu schrieb:


> wenn du ihn in meerbusch abholen magst und zeitnah auch wieder dorthin zurück bringst, wäre das wohl möglich...




Servus Otto, 

vielen dank, beides für mich selbstverständlich. 

Ich muss noch schaun wann, da ich erst noch ne neue Schraube für meine Dämpferaufnahme besorgen muss. Würd mich dann nochmal melden. 

LG Flo


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Juli 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sag einfach wann und wieviel Zeit du hast.Der Rest findet sich. Wir gehören ja auch zur "schwer arbeitenden" Bevölkerung.



also ich hab von dir in letzter zeit keine postings gelesen wo es um zusammenbiken ging.oder ich habs übersehen.


----------



## MartinCremer (30. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wo die alle sind?
> ich fahre heute abend um 19.00 rotthäuser und unterbach trails.
> parke am parkplatz haus/hof morp an der düsseldorfer strasse richtung erkrath.


 
Vielleicht vom Wetter abgeschreckt ...  ich bin leider raus für heute abend, mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen ...


----------



## A7XFreak (30. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts denn mal aus mit ner Runde Glüder die Tage? am liebsten von der Haasenmühle aus.


----------



## _andi_ (30. Juli 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mal aus mit ner Runde Glüder die Tage? am liebsten von der Haasenmühle aus.



ich habs gefühl die meisten sind derzeit im urlaub oder fahren lieber ausserhalb des forums rum. ich komme gerne mit, aber tendiere in letzter zeit eher richtung altenberg, da dort deutlich weniger wanderer anzutreffen sind. wann möchtest du denn hin?


----------



## A7XFreak (30. Juli 2013)

Also Altenberg ist mir auch Recht. Also bei mir geht bis zum 10. erstmal jeden Tag bis auf nächsten Freitag. Bin da flexibel sag einfach wanns dir passt.


----------



## _andi_ (30. Juli 2013)

mittwoch hätt ich zeit, aber da is wetter noch ********. donnerstag wenn ich wieder heim bin könnten wir. wär dann irgendwann nachmittags.


----------



## S.F. (30. Juli 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> also ich hab von dir in letzter zeit keine postings gelesen wo es um zusammenbiken ging.oder ich habs übersehen.



Hast du bestimmt übersehen... 
Ich muss mich doch gerade auf Duisburg vorbereiten, da kann ich nicht alle Schäfchen ensammeln.


----------



## Hennessy47 (31. Juli 2013)

Hi. Ich und meine verlobte sind freeride Anfänger. Bzw eher sie. Ich war früher Bmx'er. Lang lang ists her. Wir kommen aud Duisburg und suchen Leute die evtl ab und zu nach Winterberg fahren oder wo ihr sonst so fahrt um und anzuschließen. Ich fahr n Norco Shore 2 und meine angetraute ein Kona Stinky Deluxe. Würden uns freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (1. August 2013)

Moin. Was ist am We.so geplant?


----------



## mtbvonberg (1. August 2013)

Wir sind morgen in Winterberg, sonst wer da?
 @Hennessy47: Ihr könnt euch gerne mal uns anschließen wenn wir fahren. Sind normal im Bergischen Land unterwegs.


----------



## Hennessy47 (1. August 2013)

Meine Frau kommt am 13.8. Aus m Krankenhaus. Danach gerne!!!! Ich sag euch bescheid!


----------



## pauing (6. August 2013)

Heute Dienstagsrunde 18:00uhr apollo


----------



## Makke (6. August 2013)

... mal fix ein paar Grüße aus Ligurien ... leider ohne Bike, da ich mich ja letzte Woche Montag an der Faune noch zerlegen musste ... 

Ansonsten sehr geile Trails hier ....


----------



## atipr (8. August 2013)

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum. Fahre schon ein paar Jahre, aber unregelmäßig MTB. 
Fährt zufällig jemand heute oder Samstag Nachmittag in Düsseldorf und nimmt mich und mein Rad mit auf ne kleine Tour?
LG Beate


----------



## mtbvonberg (8. August 2013)

Hallo! Ist wer von euch ggf. am Samstag-Vormittag in Altenberg unterwegs?


----------



## _andi_ (8. August 2013)

wenns nicht regnet, ja


----------



## Mrzogs (9. August 2013)

Moin moin, spontane Aktion fahr heute zu den Stromberg flowtrails   um 10 Uhr gehts spätestens los einen Platz + Bike hab ich noch frei also wer Bock und Zeit hat einfach per pm melden. 
Grüsse Per


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (9. August 2013)

schade, nen tick zu spontan, bin grad erst aufgestanden


----------



## atipr (9. August 2013)

Ist zwar etwas off-topic, aber ich frage trotzdem mal.

Die Stern-Apotheke in Hilden sucht einen Botendienst, der Montag-Freitag abends ein paar Medikamente in Hilden ausliefert. In 99% der Fälle kann das mit dem Rad gemacht werden (also doch nicht ganz so off-topic ). Nur ganz selten sind´s mal große Pakete, wo dann ein Auto angebracht wäre. 
Bei Interesse bitte email an [email protected]
Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand, der einen kleinen Nebenjob gebrauchen kann...


----------



## _andi_ (9. August 2013)

ich fahr samstag um 10 in burscheid los. mag noch wer mit?


----------



## natureboy79 (10. August 2013)

Nabend.fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MartinCremer (13. August 2013)

Moin! heute Abend dienstagsrunde?


----------



## lhampe (13. August 2013)

ich kann leider nicht. Muß mich noch vom WE erholen. War ein bißchen viel und ein bißchen durchgeschüttelt hat es mich auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (13. August 2013)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Moin! heute Abend dienstagsrunde?



jo, bin dabei. 1800 Apollo oder 1830 an der "Ecke".


----------



## MartinCremer (13. August 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> jo, bin dabei. 1800 Apollo oder 1830 an der "Ecke".



super, ich treff dich/euch dann an der Ecke!


----------



## Joshua88 (15. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Habe mich eben gerade hier angemeldet und sehe, dass hier einige von Euch schon eifrig Biketouren zusammen machen. Fahre seit 1 Jahr MTB (Hardtail), würde sagen ich bin fortgerschrittenere Anfänger. Wer hat Lust mich mal auf ne Runde mitzunehmen? Komme aus Bilk... Gruß Stefan


----------



## natureboy79 (15. August 2013)

was geht am wochenende bei euch?irgendwas biketechnisch geplant wo man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## klasse08-15 (16. August 2013)

Ich würde gern Samstag oder Sonntag auf dem Bike sitzen und mich einem Vorschlag anschließen wollen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## _andi_ (16. August 2013)

samstag früh könnt ich.


----------



## MartinCremer (16. August 2013)

Joshua88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Habe mich eben gerade hier angemeldet und sehe, dass hier einige von Euch schon eifrig Biketouren zusammen machen. Fahre seit 1 Jahr MTB (Hardtail), würde sagen ich bin fortgerschrittenere Anfänger. Wer hat Lust mich mal auf ne Runde mitzunehmen? Komme aus Bilk... Gruß Stefan



Hi Stefan!
Ich habe auch erst vor kurzem angefangen. Halte mal nach den Dienstagsrunden hier im Thread Ausschau und komm einfach mal mit!
Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## klasse08-15 (16. August 2013)

Was heißt denn früh? ***Angst***

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (16. August 2013)

ich wäre für sonntag früh zu haben!glüder kenn ich mich aus,altenberg nicht so dolle.

gruss norman


----------



## klasse08-15 (16. August 2013)

Ich schaff es doch nicht am Samstag auf das Bike bzw. wenn, dann erst gegen Abend. Sonntag wäre aber drin. 
 @Andi
Kannst du auch am Sonntag fahren?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _andi_ (16. August 2013)

wenn ich dann wieder nüchertn bin irgendwann sicher


----------



## natureboy79 (18. August 2013)

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/project_10.php


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/project_10.php



Wann willst Du das fahren???


----------



## lhampe (18. August 2013)

der Stefan hat sich von Duisburg erholt


----------



## Frog (18. August 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wann willst Du das fahren???




Ich denke, dass es nur am 30.8-31.8. stattfindet!


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> der Stefan hat sich von Duisburg erholt



Leider nein Lars 




Frog schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es nur am 30.8-31.8. stattfindet!



Ich sprach auch nicht vom Jahr


----------



## Frog (18. August 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Leider nein Lars
> 
> 
> --> alles OK!
> ...



--> wieso nicht? und dann noch 2-3 Tage Gardasee oder BOZEN !


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> --> wieso nicht? und dann noch 2-3 Tage Gardasee oder BOZEN !


----------



## natureboy79 (18. August 2013)

kennt ihr das hier.von 1900 auf 400.nicht schlecht.http://www.hirzer.info/fileadmin/user_upload/bilder/Karte_Hirzer2013.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (18. August 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Leider nein Lars



Du gehörst doch nicht auch noch (schon wieder) auf die Verletzten Liste. Bitte nicht...


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Du gehörst doch nicht auch noch (schon wieder) auf die Verletzten Liste. Bitte nicht...



Leider doch. Altherrengebrechen...


----------



## lhampe (18. August 2013)

Och nöööö. Gute Besserung 

Ist dieses Jahr echt schlimm....


----------



## MartinCremer (19. August 2013)

N'abend!
Wer kommt morgen abend mit zur Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## würfelglück (20. August 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich gerne heute die Dienstagsrunde versuchen. Die soll ja nicht so hart sein? 
Brauche ich Licht?

Danke


----------



## MartinCremer (20. August 2013)

würfelglück schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe würde ich gerne heute die Dienstagsrunde versuchen. Die soll ja nicht so hart sein?
> Brauche ich Licht?
> 
> Danke



Nein, ist auf Jedn fall machbar. Ich weiß nicht wer noch alles mitfährt aber ich werde ab 18:15 an der Ecke ernst poensgen allee und Graf Recke straße warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (20. August 2013)

Ich bin raus. Meine Schulter ist hin. Muß erstmal abwarten was das MRT HWS am Freitag sagt.


----------



## würfelglück (20. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Danke fürs Mitnehmen Martin. 
Wir haben Dich leider nicht mehr wiedergefunden.

Bergauf wäre es wohl alles gut machbar aber bergab passt es doch nicht so zusammen. Da bremsen so Tölpel wie wir Dich zu sehr.

Da es mit den anderen Mannen bei Euch sicherlich nicht anders aussieht werde ich versuchen mir Leute zu suchen die auch technisch erstmal nicht  so versiert sind.

Wenns mal besser läuft sehen wir uns bestimmt.

LG Ludwig


----------



## MartinCremer (20. August 2013)

würfelglück schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Danke fürs Mitnehmen Martin.
> Wir haben Dich leider nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
> 
> Bergauf wäre es wohl alles gut machbar aber bergab passt es doch nicht so zusammen. Da bremsen so Tölpel wie wir Dich zu sehr.
> ...



Hi Ludwig! Kein Problem, ich habe euch ja leider auch nicht mehr wieder gefunden... Sind schon einige Abzweigungen die man da nehmen kann 
Egal, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!
Mit der Technik wird das schon, vielleicht erstmal mit der variablen sattelstütze ausprobieren!

Gruß, Martin


----------



## MartinCremer (20. August 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Meine Schulter ist hin. Muß erstmal abwarten was das MRT HWS am Freitag sagt.



Eieiei.. Gute Besserung!


----------



## hellmono (21. August 2013)

Sind noch alle im Lazarett, oder wäre mal wieder jemand für eine freitägliche Tour ab ca. 16 Uhr zu haben?

Stefan, weiterhin gute Genesung!


----------



## Prolux (25. August 2013)

Von Gestern, Haltern Dirt.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## S.F. (25. August 2013)

Danke Jan, ist aber gar nicht so schlimm. War gestern mit in Haltern und hab mich mal langsam an die mögliche Belastung rangetastet. Im September wird das gerichtet und dann ist alles wieder gut. Bis dahin wird noch gefahren. Zuerst war ich halt übervorsichtig, aber mittlerweile bin ich informiert und kann's besser einschätzen.


----------



## tdn8 (25. August 2013)

Hammer Danny, du und dein Fotoknips-Finger waren wohl gestern gut drauf!


----------



## Prolux (25. August 2013)

Danke Anke


----------



## Prolux (27. August 2013)

Einige Fotos aus Haltern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62376








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asha'man (28. August 2013)

@Prolux, danke für die tollen Fotos!!! Hoffe du bist noch einigermassen trocken heim gekommen.


----------



## Shutton (28. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen. 

Ich fange wirklich sehr frisch mit dem Biken an, habe aber jetzt schon tierisch Blut geleckt...
Werde mir morgen mein Rad endgülktig kaufen. Derzeit fahre ich noch mit dem Cube von meinem Nachbarn...
Leider habe ich die Technik noch nicht so gut drauf und suche daher angenehme Strecken wo ich viel lerne und die auch richtig Spaß machen...

Habe natürlich schon gesucht jedoch finde ich nur GPS Trails die ich auf ein Garmin ziehen könnte... Leider habe ich noch kein Garmin. 
Kann mir einer Tipps geben wo ich gut fahren kann (Grafenberger Wald ist derzeit schon mein zweites Zuhause ;-)


----------



## Makke (28. August 2013)

@_danny_ ... sehr feine Bilder  ... 
Bericht und Bilder für die FR-Seite???? .... Freiwillige vor!!!

@Shutton ... willkommen bei den Trailsüchtigen ... einfach mal hier mitlesen und dann ne Runde mitdrehen!


----------



## Shutton (28. August 2013)

Danke, aber werde ich ab jetzt natürlich tun... Hoffe ich werde bald technisch stärker. Zur Zeit schwächelt das noch bei Bergauffahrten und Spur halten in Abfahrten. Aber ich schätze das ist normal wenn man drei Wochen fährt.

Wollt ihr zufällig noch eure Meinung zum abschließenden Kauf abgeben? Bin echt hin und her gerissen... :S
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650431


----------



## Makke (28. August 2013)

fahre so viele Sachen wie möglich zur Probe ... Empfehlungen anderer gehen schnell voll daneben ...


----------



## S.F. (28. August 2013)

Sieh an, der Urlaubsauswanderer ist zurück....


----------



## Makke (29. August 2013)

jaja ... leider ...


----------



## Prolux (29. August 2013)

@danny ... sehr feine Bilder  ... 
Bericht und Bilder für die FR-Seite???? .... Freiwillige vor!!!

Ja, bin aber mit der bearbeitung noch nicht fertig. 
@ S.F. Du schreibst den Bericht.


----------



## Makke (29. August 2013)

so lob ich mir das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shutton (29. August 2013)

Hey.
Gibt's hier noch mehr Verrückte wie mich, die morgen richtig Bock auf biken haben, aber auf keinen Fall das Fortuna Spiel verpassen wollen?


----------



## S.F. (29. August 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> so lob ich mir das!



Yap!


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2013)

Ich überlege, am Sonntag nach Willingen zu fahren....


----------



## othu (30. August 2013)

sooo sieht also deine verletzungspause aus...


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2013)

Welche Verletzung?  

Kommste mit???


----------



## Makke (30. August 2013)

kann nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (30. August 2013)

hatte mit bekannten Warstein oder Malmedy anvisiert. Warstein ist im Moment nicht so gesund. Willingen wäre auch was.


----------



## DPM (31. August 2013)

Fährt heute auch jemand? Morgen kann ich evtl. auch.


----------



## DPM (31. August 2013)

Wann und wo wird sich getroffen?


----------



## Makke (31. August 2013)

ich fahre morgen nach Bochum gege Mittag zum Klettern ... Willingen und CO ist mir zum Biken zu weit.


----------



## lhampe (1. September 2013)

ich trainiere am Sonntag in Langenfeld Inlinerskaten für den Kölnmarathon


----------



## Frog (2. September 2013)

wer noch was neues sucht...in >1Std. inder Bucht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/400562507835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Makke (2. September 2013)

nur den Rahmen würde ich nehmen ... der Rest würde eh wegfliegen ...

Ist Morgen die Dienstagsrunde aktiv?


----------



## Frog (2. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> nur den Rahmen würde ich nehmen ... der Rest würde eh wegfliegen ...
> 
> Ist Morgen die Dienstagsrunde aktiv?



..na nicht alles....aber das meiste schon...da hast Du recht....z. Z. geht der Preis noch


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2013)

Jaaaaa Dienstagsrunde! 

Wann?


----------



## Makke (2. September 2013)

11:30 Uhr .... 

... ab wann kannst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. September 2013)

Pfeife! 

18:00 Uhr Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## hellmono (2. September 2013)

18 Uhr, da mach ich gerade Kaffeepause. 

Irgendwer für Freitag zu begeistern? So 16 Uhr? Wäre genau das richtige nach dem Tag...


----------



## pauing (3. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Pfeife!
> 
> 18:00 Uhr Licht nicht vergessen.



Wäre dabei ...Startpunkt?


----------



## lhampe (3. September 2013)

hab's rad nicht dabei.


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Wäre dabei ...Startpunkt?



Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen wie immer!

Jan, Freitag wird schwierig. Da bin ich in der Urlaubsvorbereitung und weiss nicht, wie lange ich im Büro bin.


----------



## Makke (3. September 2013)

theoretisch könnte ich Freitag ... muss ich aber noch klären.


----------



## Prolux (3. September 2013)

ich werde heute nicht fahren, hab mir in willingen meinen oberschenkel zerstört.
s...u schmerzhaft.


----------



## Makke (3. September 2013)

wie jetzt? ... wieder Fallobst gespielt? ... hoffe nix ernstes?


----------



## Prolux (3. September 2013)

fallobst schon, aber nix schlimmes. entweder muskelkater oder hat was bei der bodenprobe abbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (3. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen wie immer!
> 
> Jan, Freitag wird schwierig. Da bin ich in der Urlaubsvorbereitung und weiss nicht, wie lange ich im Büro bin.



Dann bis spädda.


----------



## Makke (3. September 2013)

Ingo ... starten wir zusammen ...? 17:30 Uhr an der Hofeinfahrt zu Dir?


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> ich werde heute nicht fahren, hab mir in willingen meinen oberschenkel zerstört.
> s...u schmerzhaft.




Wie Oberschenkel??? Das ist Muskelkater... oder die Rippe, die nach unten gerutscht ist... 
Danny ist halt Faller und noch kein Flieger  

Aber auf nem guten Weg! Der war an den großen Tables auf dem Freeride hin und wieder schon ganz schön hoch. 

Ick freu mir! 

Bis nachher.


----------



## pauing (3. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Ingo ... starten wir zusammen ...? 17:30 Uhr an der Hofeinfahrt zu Dir?



Jo, können wir machen.


----------



## Makke (3. September 2013)

bis gleich ... mit was fahrt Ihr?


----------



## Frog (3. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> bis gleich ... mit was fahrt Ihr?



mit dem DH....sonst wäre es zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrzogs (3. September 2013)

Abend, hat jemand Lust auf Bikepark am WE Fr,Sa o. So evtl. Willingen, Winterberg,Warstein oder Malmedy
Gruss Peer


----------



## Frog (3. September 2013)

Mrzogs schrieb:


> Abend, hat jemand Lust auf Bikepark am WE Fr,Sa o. So evtl. Willingen, Winterberg,Warstein oder Malmedy
> Gruss Peer



wie fährt sich den dein Propain?


----------



## Mrzogs (3. September 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> wie fährt sich den dein Propain?


 
Bei meiner eher dürftigen Kondition fährt es sich bergauf ziemlich gut kaum bis gar kein Wippen hab die normale 170 Lyrik drin, bei sehr steilen Anstiegen geht mir aber schon mal die Luft aus. Ansonsten bergab geil, habs aber bisher nur einmal in Stromberg auf dem Wildhog und No jokes getestet und ein bischen in Gerresheim.


----------



## klasse08-15 (3. September 2013)

Mrzogs schrieb:


> Abend, hat jemand Lust auf Bikepark am WE Fr,Sa o. So evtl. Willingen, Winterberg,Warstein oder Malmedy
> Gruss Peer



Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich am Freitag mit einem Kumpel in Winterberg. Leider hab ich keinen Platz mehr im Auto. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hellmono (3. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> theoretisch könnte ich Freitag ... muss ich aber noch klären.



Sag Bescheid. Sonst gerne auch 17 Uhr oder später. Hab eh genug zu tun...




Frog schrieb:


> wie fährt sich den dein Propain?



Bin das Tyee auch schon gefahren. Fährt sich echt mega. Schnell und antriebsneutral im Antritt (ist dank zu viel Rennrad gerade meine Paradedisziplin ) und bergab ordentlich laufruhig und schluckfreudig. Lädt definitiv zum schnell bergab fahren ein.


----------



## Mrzogs (4. September 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich am Freitag mit einem Kumpel in Winterberg. Leider hab ich keinen Platz mehr im Auto.
> 
> Gruß Stephan


 
Moin, wann wollt Ihr denn los? evtl. würde ich mich anschliessen oder man könnte sich dort  treffen, alleine Bikepark macht halt nich so viel Bock. Auto is kein Thema fahr selbst, hätte ggf. auch noch einen Platz frei falls noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Prolux (4. September 2013)

Fotos Haltern Dirt 2

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62705


----------



## Makke (4. September 2013)

@Prolux ... sehr schöööööne Foddos ... !!!


----------



## Prolux (4. September 2013)

danke, danke


----------



## othu (4. September 2013)

Ich hoffe ihr habt schon alle unterschrieben?

Wenn nein:

*Streichung der "2-Meter-Regel" einschl. entspr. Bußgeldbestimmung im Waldgesetz Baden-Württemberg*

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisenberg (4. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Pfeife!
> 
> 18:00 Uhr Licht nicht vergessen.


 
  Seit ihr das gestern gewesen? Ca. 6-7 Mann, ein Crosser, einer ohne Helm? Auffahrt zur schaönen Aussicht? Ca. 18.45?


----------



## Makke (4. September 2013)

Ne Du ... 4 Männer ... davon 3 MTBler und einer mit Rennrad in Stollenreifenoptik  ... dafür alle mit Helm!

@othu ... wie gesagt, hab die ganze Verwandschaft bereits aktiviert!


----------



## Heisenberg (4. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Ne Du ... 4 Männer ... davon 3 MTBler und einer mit Rennrad in Stollenreifenoptik  ... dafür alle mit Helm!
> 
> @othu ... wie gesagt, hab die ganze Verwandschaft bereits aktiviert!



Aber einer hatte einen grauen Kinnbart, oder? Das Rennrad meine ich eigentlich mit dem Crosser...


----------



## Makke (4. September 2013)

nein ... das Rennrad ist ein 29"-MTB ... 
Ich denke Du m,einst die Jungs vom Team-D ... wir waren nur 4 in der Summe und alle mit Helm, ohne fährt bei uns keiner mit.


----------



## Heisenberg (4. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> nein ... das Rennrad ist ein 29"-MTB ...
> Ich denke Du m,einst die Jungs vom Team-D ... wir waren nur 4 in der Summe und alle mit Helm, ohne fährt bei uns keiner mit.



Ist auch nicht so wichtig...man sieht regelmäßig so viele Leute im Grawa, das ich sie einfach nur mal zuordnen wollte. Als größere Gruppen habe ich bisher nur vom Alpenverein und von euch gelesen.


----------



## S.F. (4. September 2013)

Freitag Stammtisch?
20:00 Oberkassel!


----------



## Makke (5. September 2013)

klingt gut ... ich denke, ich bin da ...


----------



## othu (5. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> nein ... das *Rennrad ist ein 29"-MTB* ...
> Ich denke Du m,einst die Jungs vom Team-D ... wir waren nur 4 in der Summe und alle mit Helm, ohne fährt bei uns keiner mit.



auch du wirst eines tages den weg zur dunklen seite finden 



p.s. team-D hat auch helmpflicht, das nur nebenbei


----------



## Makke (5. September 2013)

@othu ... *lach* ... denk dran, Morgen ist ein wichtiger Tag für Dich!
Bereite Dich gut vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. September 2013)

@ S.F.,

etwas für dich gefunden! BOS Gabel

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1339085]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mrzogs (5. September 2013)

Grad gesehen bei den Filthys hat sich was getan, wär mal wieder einen Besuch wert. Die Linie mit den Gap-Sprüngen hat der Styles durch Holztables entschäft und die Drops sind wohl auch erneuert.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9991094/


----------



## Makke (5. September 2013)

@S.F. ... bis jetzt sind wir Freitag zu zweit ... die Beteiligung ist aktuell seeehr niedrig


----------



## lhampe (5. September 2013)

würde am Freitag auch kommen, vorher noch ne tour? dann packe ich das rad ein.


----------



## klasse08-15 (5. September 2013)

Mrzogs schrieb:


> Moin, wann wollt Ihr denn los? evtl. würde ich mich anschliessen oder man könnte sich dort  treffen, alleine Bikepark macht halt nich so viel Bock. Auto is kein Thema fahr selbst, hätte ggf. auch noch einen Platz frei falls noch jemand Lust hat.



Wir fahren morgen gegen 8 in Wuppertal los. Ich fahre ein auffällig hellgrünes SWorks Enduro mit grüner VR-Felge. Vielleicht sieht man sich!

Gruß Stephan







Sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Ich hatte ein wenig Stress und konnte nicht reinsehen.


----------



## pauing (5. September 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> @ S.F.,
> 
> etwas für dich gefunden! BOS Gabel


da ist doch nur der lack abgeblättert...wahrscheinlich zu lange in der Sonne gestanden und nicht über den Trail bewegt, wie es in der Anleitung steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (5. September 2013)

das an den Filthys sieht richtig gut aus. Hätte Lust da hinzufahren.


----------



## S.F. (5. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... bis jetzt sind wir Freitag zu zweit ... die Beteiligung ist aktuell seeehr niedrig



Hast du Angst alleine mit mir zu trinken? 
Henrik kommt mit und Otto hatte sich auch angesagt.

Lars. Nein, bislang keine Tour vorher. Man könnte aber eine Rheinrunde drehen.


----------



## Makke (6. September 2013)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid. Sonst gerne auch 17 Uhr oder später. Hab eh genug zu tun...



... Fahren wird heute nichts, schaffe das nicht ... bin vor 17:30 Uhr nicht verfügbar ...


----------



## hugolost (6. September 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen gegen 8 in Wuppertal los. Ich fahre ein auffällig hellgrünes SWorks Enduro mit grüner VR-Felge. Vielleicht sieht man sich!
> 
> Gruß Stephan
> 
> ...




Und ein Schwarzes Rocky Mountain Slayer.


----------



## othu (6. September 2013)

ich komme erst später, vor 21uhr schaffe ich auf keinen fall, eher später.


----------



## lhampe (6. September 2013)

Ist denn nun  Stammtisch? Wieder bei Rosi?


----------



## S.F. (6. September 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ist denn nun  Stammtisch?



Ja.



lhampe schrieb:


> Wieder bei Rosi?



Nein, im Alten Bahnhof in Oberkassel.



othu schrieb:


> ich komme erst später, vor 21uhr schaffe ich auf keinen fall, eher später.



OK

@ Danny: die Gabel ist ne Idylle, das passiert mit meiner Deville gaaaarantiert nicht!  Ausserdem fahre ich dafür viel zu langsam.


----------



## hellmono (6. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... Fahren wird heute nichts, schaffe das nicht ... bin vor 17:30 Uhr nicht verfügbar ...



Kein Problem. 



S.F. schrieb:


> Nein, im Alten Bahnhof in Oberkassel.



Nicht geschafft, bis nach 20 Uhr im Matsch spielen gewesen.


----------



## lhampe (8. September 2013)

Waren gestern in den Filthys. Mit den Tables springt sich die ex Double Linie deutlich entspannter auch wenn ich die Tables nur im ersten Versuch gebraucht habe. Gestern waren die Strecken zwar etwas weich und rutschig, aber schön wars.

Road Gap ist immer noch ne offene Baustelle...


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (8. September 2013)

Hat einer von euch nen tipp wo man rund um düsseldorf meerbusch oder krefeld dh oder fr fahren kann?

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (8. September 2013)

tomatenbiker55 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch nen tipp wo man rund um düsseldorf meerbusch oder krefeld dh oder fr fahren kann?
> 
> gruß max



Ja klar. 

Wer bist´n du? Stell dich doch mal vor.


----------



## S.F. (8. September 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Waren gestern in den Filthys. Mit den Tables springt sich die ex Double Linie deutlich entspannter auch wenn ich die Tables nur im ersten Versuch gebraucht habe. Gestern waren die Strecken zwar etwas weich und rutschig, aber schön wars.
> 
> Road Gap ist immer noch ne offene Baustelle...



Dann machen wir das demnächst gemeinsam!


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (8. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> Wer bist´n du? Stell dich doch mal vor.



wo denn? ich kenn da nichts.


----------



## othu (9. September 2013)

nachdem du den wink mit dem laternenpfahl nicht verstanden hast: ja, wir hätten tips, die gibt es aber nicht an unbekannte und schon gar nicht öffentlich im netz.
du könntest nochmal von vorne anfangen, dich und deine räder vorstellen und fragen ob dich mal wer mitnimmt.
auf dem weg bekommt man das gesuchte i.d.r.
grüße
othu


----------



## Frog (9. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Freitag Stammtisch?
> 20:00 Oberkassel!



Zu 99% leider nicht...bin auf einem Klassentreffenð30Jahre....:


----------



## othu (9. September 2013)

merkt man... der stammtisch WAR am freitag


----------



## natureboy79 (9. September 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> Wer bist´n du? Stell dich doch mal vor.



Genau!Stell dich mal vor!Mitgenommen wirst du hier,wenn die hohen Herren
dich für würdig erklären.


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (10. September 2013)

Also ich bin 13 jahre alt, bin recht neu beim biken, fahre freeride und zwischendurch dirt bike. meine bikes sind momentan nen altes umgebautes cube acid comp series und ein yt tues fr von 2011 sollte bald ankommen, muss allerdings erstmal repariert und teils neu aufgebaut werden.


----------



## DPM (13. September 2013)

@ tomatenbiker55:Hallo und Herzlich willkommen. An alle...wollte nächste Woche Samstag in einen Bikepark. Welcher, is mir egal. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (18. September 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

auch ich hätte Interesse mal ein paar (leichte) Downhill-Strecken zusammen mit den dazugehörigen Fahrern zwecks Gruppenfahrten kennenzulernen.

Habe vor ein paar Monaten den Spaß am Fahrradfahren wiedergefunden und dreh seit dem hauptsächlich bei mir (Ratingen - Breitscheid) diverse Runden.
Nachdem ein neues Hardtail (Copperhead 3) angekommen war war ich damit auch mal in Sallbach Hinterglemm, was mir großen Spaß gemacht hat (die leichteren Trails bis S2).
Heute Abend werd ich vllt. mal mit der Duisburger Runde eine Tour machen.

Also wenn eine Gruppe (oder auch Einzelpersonen) mal Zeit und Lust haben oder etwas planen würde ich mich gerne mal testweise anschließen.
Locations gibt es ja bestimmt einige, welche ich aber größtenteils (noch) nicht kenne. Also von Hildener Wald über Neandertal (bei beiden war ich das letzte mal vor etwa 10 Jahren unterwegs als ich noch in Erkrath gewohnt habe) und Grafenberger Wald bis auf die andere Rheinseite.

Grüße

Sascha

ps: @DPM Bikepark hört sich verlockend an, wobei ich keine wirkliche Bereicherung beim Downhill wäre sondern mehr auf flowige Trails steh, die aber gerne auch kleinere Sprünge und Northshore Elemente enthalten dürfen. Bei richtigen Downhill-Strecken würe ich den Verkehr zu sehr aufhalten.


----------



## DPM (18. September 2013)

Ich sehe das auch so. Downhill fahre ich so jetzt auch nicht. Zumindest in Willingen und so nicht. Fahre auch lieber Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen,Anliegern.... Würde recht zeitig los wollen,da man ja schon bischen braucht um in einen Park zu kommen. Also,wer will,kann mitkommen.


----------



## Makke (18. September 2013)

... ist ja insgesamt recht ruhig hier zur Zeit ... 

Hat den jemand Ambitionen morgen (Vor-)Mittag ne Runde zu drehen? Hab allerdings nur schweres Gerät zur Verfügung ...

@Sash84  ein Copperhead 3 ist aber eher ein Touren/CC-Rad, die Parts dürften für Bikeparkeinsätze nicht wirklich "ideal" sein.


----------



## Sash84 (18. September 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so. Downhill fahre ich so jetzt auch nicht. Zumindest in Willingen und so nicht. Fahre auch lieber Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen,Anliegern.... Würde recht zeitig los wollen,da man ja schon bischen braucht um in einen Park zu kommen. Also,wer will,kann mitkommen.



Was für Parks kannst du denn in der Umgebung empfehlen bzw. wie weit wärst du bereit zu fahren und was gäbe es aus deiner Sicht zur Auswahl? Kosten für den Lift sind glaub ich überall etwa 20-30 Euro oder?
Habe mir bisher nur mal Willingen/Winterberg näher im Netz angeschaut was sich ganz gut anhörte und wo ja auch für jeden was dabei sein sollte.

Muss ich mir wohl dann langfristig doch mal noch nen richtigen Integralhelm und ne Protektorenweste holen.  Bisher hab ich nur zwei normale Helme (Fahrrad + Wakeboard) und Knie/Ellenbogen/Schienenbeinprotektoren.

Hättest du gegen Spritbeteiligung noch nen Platz frei oder müsste jeder für sich fahren?


----------



## Sash84 (18. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ist ja insgesamt recht ruhig hier zur Zeit ...
> 
> Hat den jemand Ambitionen morgen (Vor-)Mittag ne Runde zu drehen? Hab allerdings nur schweres Gerät zur Verfügung ...
> 
> @Sash84  ein Copperhead 3 ist aber eher ein Touren/CC-Rad, die Parts dürften für Bikeparkeinsätze nicht wirklich "ideal" sein.



Joa so ganz unrecht hast du mit der Aussage nicht. Größere Bremsen, mehr Federweg und vor allem ein Dämpfer wären nicht schlecht.
Überlege derzeit auch ob ich mir wenigstens mal nen anderen Rahmen mit Dämpfer hole oder direkt auf nen brauchbares Fully spare.
Aber da ich in meinen Augen relativ gemäßigt fahre und keine meterhohen Drops etc. springe passt das schon und eilt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mrzogs (18. September 2013)

moin ziemlich tote Hose hier...... na ja Wetter is  ja halt auch ziemlich bescheiden, würd auch ganz gerne am WE mal wieder einen Bikepark ansteuern, Willingen oder evtl.auch die Filthys, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Leute hier, die auch Bock haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (18. September 2013)

Also Winterberg und Willingen wären gut. Einer von beiden.


----------



## Makke (18. September 2013)

@Sash84 ... würde dann lieber auf ein brauchbares AM/Enduro sparen ... 

Bikepark am WE wäre ne Idee, weiß aber noch nicht, ob das klappen würde


----------



## M-o-B (19. September 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Habe vor ein paar Monaten den Spaß am Fahrradfahren wiedergefunden und dreh seit dem hauptsächlich bei mir (Ratingen - Breitscheid) diverse Runden.
> 
> Hallo Sash.
> Da könnten wir doch mal "ins Geschäft kommen". Ich wohne in Ratingen, Nähe blauer See, kenne mich mittlerweile in der Umgebung ganz gut aus, bin zeitlich recht flexibel.
> ...


----------



## Sash84 (19. September 2013)

M-o-B schrieb:


> Sash84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Sash.
> ...


----------



## M-o-B (19. September 2013)

Hallo Sash.

Wenn ich unter der Woche fahre, dann immer so 25 bis 35 km, unter 25 km fahre ich eigentlich nicht. Das sind dann so 1,5 Std. unter der Woche. Ratingen, Oberbusch, Hösel, Kettwig, Heiligenhaus, Angertal und zurück.

Am WE können das dann auch schon mal 70 werden, ist aber eher die Ausnahme. In der Regel sind das dann so 45-50 km. Von Ratingen aus durch Anger- und Schwarzbachtal, Stindertal, Rotthäusertal. Das wäre so die Standardrunde. Kommt auf das Wetter an, und auf die Lust.

In der Regel sind die 25-35 km mit 400-600 Hm versehen, kommt halt drauf an. Vorgestern bin ich durch die Duisburger / Mülheimer Wälder, das waren dann 38 km mit nur 260 Hm. Da ist es halt platt. Wenn man aber in Solingen / Altenberg unterwegs ist, werden das dann auch schon mal 800 Hm oder ein bißchen mehr. Ich bin aber recht flexibel.

Würde mich dann entsprechende deiner Möglichkeiten einstellen .

Wir können das ja mal miteinander probieren.

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## pauing (19. September 2013)

@Sash Willingen und Winterberg haben jeweils Brechsand Autobahnen, die auch mit nem race HT Spaß machen...


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2013)

So, melde mich auch mal zurück.
Urlaub und OP sind abgeschlossen, jetzt bin ich wieder zu Hause. Bis zum nächsten Ride wird´s bei mir aber noch mindestens 14Tage dauern. 
Da haben sich ja schon einige "newbies" eingefunden. 
Für die Bikeparkineressierten. Winterberg und Willingen bieten auch die Möglkichkeit, sich ein taugliches Bike zu mieten. Halte ich fast für sinnvoller und das schont das eigene Material. Vor allem wenn es sich eher um Racebikes handelt denn um All Mountain-Bikes.
 @tomatenbiker55: Mal schauen, ob du denn überhaupt Lust hast, mit so "alten Säcken" wie uns zu fahren... 
Das TuEs ist ja für den Grafenberger Wald (bis auf die Rinne fast etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## A7XFreak (20. September 2013)

Will jemand am Samstag mit glüdern? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das ich bei so vielen Leuten nie Mitfahrer finde


----------



## Makke (20. September 2013)

schaffe ich Samstag nicht ...


----------



## DPM (20. September 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Will jemand am Samstag mit glüdern? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das ich bei so vielen Leuten nie Mitfahrer finde



Ich muss nicht unbedingt in einen bikepark. Würde,wenn keiner Lust hat auch da fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (20. September 2013)

Das wär super  
11 Uhr bei der Haasenmühle oder in Glüder?


----------



## othu (20. September 2013)

ich schau mal, bin aber eher auf sonntag früh ausgerichtet


----------



## DPM (20. September 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Das wär super
> 11 Uhr bei der Haasenmühle oder in Glüder?


Wo auch immer das ist. Ich komme aus Neuss.Wo könnte man sich treffen,damit ich das finde? @ All...Bikepark fällt für mich leider aus. Ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen. Wie das halt manchmal so ist.


----------



## A7XFreak (20. September 2013)

http://goo.gl/maps/lRZw2 
Da kann man am Rand parken. Ist aus Neuss aufjedenfall auch deutlich kürzer.


----------



## DPM (20. September 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> http://goo.gl/maps/lRZw2
> Da kann man am Rand parken. Ist aus Neuss aufjedenfall auch deutlich kürzer.


Ah...So kann ich das finden. Können wir auch Sonntag fahren? Erklärung würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## othu (20. September 2013)

sonntag richtig früh wäre ja so meine zeit...


----------



## DPM (20. September 2013)

othu schrieb:


> sonntag richtig früh wäre ja so meine zeit...


Wann?


----------



## A7XFreak (20. September 2013)

Hmm achso schade. Sonntag ist eher schlecht. Aber mal sehen je nachdem wann ihr startet.
Dann morgen wohl doch wieder alleine...


----------



## DPM (20. September 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hmm achso schade. Sonntag ist eher schlecht.
> Dann morgen wohl doch wieder alleine...


Sorry. Aber meine Frau und mein Schwiegervater wollen morgen renovieren. Wurde mir gerade gesagt hätte man ja mal früher sagen können. Wollte ja eigentlich nach Winterberg oder so. Aber morgen Abend muss ich um sechs schon wieder zu Hause sein. Wurde mir auch vorhin gesagt.....egal...Das wäre nur hetzerei geworden. Da wäre Glüder gut gewesen,da das nicht so weit weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (20. September 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Wann?



8-8.30 start in glüder


----------



## Makke (20. September 2013)

@DPM ... Du brauchst einen Sozialplan!!! 

würde gerne Sonntag Nachmittag hier lokal gerne eine Runde drehen ... Morgen bin ich in der Eifel


----------



## All-Maikl (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, treffen uns Sonntag mit paar gemischten Leuten in Willingen. Jeder ist Willkommen und Leistungsdruck gibt´s nicht ausser man macht ihn sich selber.

Gruß,
Maikl


----------



## othu (21. September 2013)

othu schrieb:


> 8-8.30 start in glüder



wird doch ein bisschen spätaufsteherfreundlich.


----------



## Scott_Scale (22. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen ,

suche Biker aus Düsseldorf.-selber fahre nen hardtail und habe einfach spass am biken 

desweiteren hat jemand gute Tipps für coole Trails in der Umgebung? Grafenberger Wald fand ich schon recht cool.

grüsse


----------



## S.F. (22. September 2013)

Scott_Scale schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> suche Biker aus Düsseldorf.-selber fahre nen hardtail und habe einfach spass am biken
> 
> ...



Hi, ich bin in den nächsten 10 Tagen wohl noch "out of order". Danach werde ich wieder langsam mit dem XC Bike einsteigen. Denke, ich werde die übernächste Dienstagsrunde mit einer einfachen Tour durch den Grafenberger Wald anleiten. Wer sich von den "newbies" anschliessen möchte, sollte hier mitlesen und sich den übernächsten Dienstag vormerken.

Die Dienstagsrunde ist ein relativ fester Termin hier in Düsseldorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (22. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @DPM ... Du brauchst einen Sozialplan!!!
> 
> würde gerne Sonntag Nachmittag hier lokal gerne eine Runde drehen ... Morgen bin ich in der Eifel


Ja... und mehr Zeit...


----------



## huddersfield (24. September 2013)

_Moin,
ich wollte mich euch gerne anschließen. Findet die Dienstagsrunde denn heute statt?
Wenn ja: Wo und wann trefft ihr euch, bzw wo kann man dazustoßen?

Danke, und bis später heute... 
_


----------



## Makke (24. September 2013)

ich bin heute nicht dabei ... kann aber auch nicht sagen ob der Rest heute fährt ...


----------



## pauing (24. September 2013)

Ich bin heute leider auch raus...mich hat eine Erkältung nieder gestreckt


----------



## lhampe (24. September 2013)

bin auch nicht dabei. 

Gute Besserung Ingo, du must für Finale Fit werden...


----------



## Eisbäcker (24. September 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich bin heute leider auch raus...mich hat eine Erkältung nieder gestreckt



ja so nen scheiß, liege auch seit Sonntag flach.
Mir scheint da war was mit dem Latzenbier am Donnerstag


----------



## tomatenbiker55 (24. September 2013)

Hi, habe mir ja nen gebrauchtes yt tues fr von 2011 gekauft, allerdings hat das so seine macken und fehler, die kann ich aber nichts selbst ausbessern und auch nicht beurteilen wie schlimm die sind. wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch so in düsseldorf oder krefeld ne bike werkstatt kennt, die ahnung von dh und fr bikes haben?


----------



## Mrzogs (24. September 2013)

Abend, hat morgen nachmittag oder am frühen Abend  jemand Lust ne Lokalrunde in D-Dorf zu fahren, Grafenberger Wald, Gerresheim usw.


----------



## Makke (24. September 2013)

@tomatenbiker55 ... bei den aktuellen Shops in D-Dorf bin ich mir nicht sicher, wer da wirklich einen Durchblick hat.
Mit etwas mehr Zeit, würde ich Dir anbieten mal drüber zu schaun ... 

Morgen ist ungünstig ... mit Radeln


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2013)

Support the young guns! 
Mir fällt im Moment nur Darius in Essen ein.

Eine gemeinsame Schrauberaktion unter fachkundiger Anleitung ist natürlich auch ne Idee.
Jugend forscht supported by Fun-Riders.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (24. September 2013)

Da würde ich auch helfen.


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2013)

Na dann macht ihr mal. 
Ich muss mich eh noch schonen.


----------



## DPM (24. September 2013)

Kannst ja auf einem Stuhl hocken und Anweisungen geben


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2013)

Nee Nee, da verschrecke ich ja gleich alle...


----------



## Makke (25. September 2013)

DPM schrieb:


> Kannst ja auf einem Stuhl hocken und Anweisungen geben



... das wollt ihr nicht wirklich  ... der bleibt eh keine 30s still sitzen.


----------



## pauing (25. September 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> ja so nen scheiß, liege auch seit Sonntag flach.
> Mir scheint da war was mit dem Latzenbier am Donnerstag


Wahrscheinlich, oder wir haben das falsch dosiert


----------



## hellmono (25. September 2013)

Was FR Bikes angeht würde ich mal bei Baboon Bikes reinschauen. Zumindest vor dem Einbruch hatte er ein schickes S-Works Demo da stehen, sowie auch ein nettes Enduro aufgebaut.


----------



## S.F. (25. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... das wollt ihr nicht wirklich  ... der bleibt eh keine 30s still sitzen.


----------



## atipr (25. September 2013)

N`abend! Zufällig jemand morgen (also Donnerstag) auf einer nicht allzu großen Runde unterwegs, wo ich mich einklinken könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (26. September 2013)

@ S.F., @ Makke,

haben wir die Trails auch gefahren, kommen mir irgendwie unbekannt vor.

http://youtu.be/H6uDhTyClDg


----------



## Makke (26. September 2013)

@Prolux ... er lebt noch!!!! 
Nein, diesen Trail sind wir nicht gefahren ... 

den 14er wollte ich genre fahren, wir sind ja alle ständig beim Hollzy Hansen rumgedillert. Der 7er ist Teil der TT gewesen, aber diese Stellen hier sind der Trail unter der Gondel ... den will ja immer keiner mitfahren.


----------



## Diego7 (26. September 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich wohne in der Nähe von Düsseldorf, genauer in Willich, und würde gerne mal gemeinsame Touren starten.
Ich bin Diego, 25 Jahre jung und fahre seit 3 Jahren. Bin an sich für alles offen und freue mich über neue Kontakte.


----------



## Prolux (26. September 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @Prolux ... er lebt noch!!!!
> Nein, diesen Trail sind wir nicht gefahren ...
> 
> den 14er wollte ich genre fahren, wir sind ja alle ständig beim Hollzy Hansen rumgedillert. Der 7er ist Teil der TT gewesen, aber diese Stellen hier sind der Trail unter der Gondel ... den will ja immer keiner mitfahren.




Dann lass uns doch nächstes Jahr die Trails fahren, die sehen spannend aus!


----------



## Alex-F (26. September 2013)

Da simma dabei


----------



## Makke (26. September 2013)

jepp ... so machen wir das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (26. September 2013)

Und welche Trails werden am Wochenende gefahren? Das Wetter passt ja hervorragend


----------



## Makke (26. September 2013)

die A57 hoch und runter ... Büro hin und zurück ...


----------



## Mrzogs (26. September 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Und welche Trails werden am Wochenende gefahren? Das Wetter passt ja hervorragend


 Freitag:Warstein
 Samstag:Winterberg
 Sonntag: Willingen 
 die volle Dröhnung Bikepark...!


----------



## DPM (26. September 2013)

Samstag Winterberg...


----------



## S.F. (26. September 2013)

Ich bin beim Roc d' Acouch angemeldet.


----------



## mtbvonberg (26. September 2013)

wird wohl voll am Samstag in Winterberg


----------



## A7XFreak (27. September 2013)

Am Wochenende ist es in Winterberg immer voll deswegen fährt man da ja auch nur unter der Woche hin  aber das soll sich mit dem neuen Lift ja ändern...


----------



## Sash84 (27. September 2013)

von wann bis wann seid ihr denn etwa samstag da bzw wann fahrt ihr hier in ddorf etwa los?
vllt schaff ich es das auch einzurichten
hätte auf jeden fall große lust 

würd eihc ohne integralhelm und komplettpanzerung negativ bei euch auffallen oder passt das?

was für strecken plant ihr zu fahren? die gemütlicheren wie girocross/free cross, parkour und single trail oder eher die richtung downhill etc?

bei letzterem würde ein gemeinsames fahren wohl eher nicht zu stande kommen..bei ersterem würd eich mich gerne mal anshcließen

grüße


----------



## mtbvonberg (27. September 2013)

Wir sind auch mit 6 Mann in Winterberg am Start


----------



## Sash84 (27. September 2013)

Dann sehen wir uns vllt. (bewusst oder unbewusst) dort.
Fahr mit DPM morgen früh los. 

ps: "Aufgrund  des Trainingsbeginns im Bobbahngelände sind ab Montag, den 30.  September, der Zubringer vom Slopestyle zur Fun Ride und die komplette  Four Cross Strecke für den Rest der Saison gesperrt. Vielen Dank für  euer Verständnis!" Da haben wir uns ja ein gutes Wochenende ausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atipr (1. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht´s denn mit einer Feiertagstour am Donnerstag aus? Hat schon jemand was geplant? Wetter soll ja noch mal ganz gut werden.
LG Beate


----------



## S.F. (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde morgen eine "Wiedereinstiegstour" in Düsseldorf fahren.
Da ich noch etwas vorsichtig fahren muss, wird es meist über die etwas "einfacheren" Wege durch den Grafenberger Wald gehen. Fahrzeit max.so ca 2h. 

Los geht´s um 11:00 vom Parkplatz an der Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee.

Newbies und Alteingesessene sind gern gesehen.
Wer mich kennt, weiss, was "einfach" heisst.  Es wird halt in keinem Fall schnell und wild bergauf, sondern schön gemütlich.
Die Tour wird in jedem Fall auch fortgeschrittenen Anfängern gerecht.
Wenn´s gut läuft, können wir auch den einen oder anderen Trail einbauen, das entscheide ich aber während der Fahrt.


----------



## Prolux (2. Oktober 2013)

ok, bin dabei.


----------



## atipr (2. Oktober 2013)

@S.F.: Und was heisst "einfach", wenn man dich nicht kennt?


----------



## S.F. (2. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind recht häufig im Enduro - Bereich unterwegs. Aber auch Marathon und 24h Rennen gehören zum "Portfolio".
Keine Bange, kannst dich gerne anschliessen. Wir lassen niemanden alleine im Wald zurück und freuen uns über neue Gesichter. 
Wahrscheinlich musst du im Moment aber eher auf mich warten. Bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit und muss vorsichtig wieder einsteigen.


----------



## Makke (3. Oktober 2013)

@S.F. ... Stützräder nicht vergessen! 
Wenn Du wieder fit bist müssen wir mal ins Ahrtal ... war sehr geil gestern, wenn auch ordentlich anstrengend ...


----------



## S.F. (3. Oktober 2013)

Brauchte ich nicht! Danny und Martin haben mich rechts und links gestützt, wenn´s haarig wurde... 
Wir sind ohnehin auf den einfachen Wegen und Trails geblieben. Steile Sachen habe ich noch weggelassen und das war gut so.
Ahrtal war ich mit Jochen, Berri und Hagen... sehr geil da!!!!
Aber es stehen ja ohnehin noch diverse Herbsttouren an.


----------



## Mathok (3. Oktober 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Tour, viele neue Sachen/Orte kennengelernt! Genießt das baldige Wochenende!
Martin


----------



## Prolux (4. Oktober 2013)

Mich hats doch erwischt, bin kränklich. Gestern Abend habe ich auch noch Fiber bekommen. Muß mich jetzt erstmal auskurieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2013)

morgen früh jemand lust auf ne tour in düsseldorf?


----------



## Makke (5. Oktober 2013)

Lust jaa ... aber mein Büro ist warm und trocken


----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2013)

jeder wie er mag


----------



## Makke (5. Oktober 2013)

naja ... von "mögen" kann hier am Wochenende keine Rede sein ... es ist wohl eher Pflichtprogramm ...


----------



## othu (5. Oktober 2013)

weiss ich doch


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2013)

othu schrieb:


> morgen früh jemand lust auf ne tour in düsseldorf?



Wollte ohnehin mit Hagen ne Runde im GraWa drehen. Wann wolltest du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (6. Oktober 2013)

Ist jemand für Dienstag vormittag für ne Runde Biken zu haben


----------



## pauing (8. Oktober 2013)

@Prolux bin wieder aus finale zurück...besteht interesse an einer dienstagsrunde?


----------



## S.F. (8. Oktober 2013)

Ach verdammt... bin noch ne Runde mit Thomas gefahren. 

Danny ist momentan leider noch etwas kränklich.


----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte mal früher fragen sollen aber nicht schlimm, ich hab gestern eh was länger auf der arbeit rumgefrickelt... hat Thomas was von der TT in der Pfalz erzählt? das wäre doch was feines für die fun riders


----------



## Makke (9. Oktober 2013)

26./27.4.2014: Pfälzerwald (tbc.)
 06.-08.6.2014: Latsch/Südtirol
 12./13.7.2014: Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge
 12.-14.9.2014: Lenzerheide/Schweiz

... hab alle im Kalender stehen ... aber max. eine/zwei begleiten können.

Ich suche einen Käufer für mein SX-Trail ... für den Fall das jemand so etwas sucht/braucht ... MELDEN!!! (Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum) 
@_S.F._ ... wir müssten uns mal zu einer Lagertauschsession treffen ...


----------



## othu (9. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @_S.F._ ... wir müssten uns mal zu einer Lagertauschsession treffen ...




Da kann ich gerne mit meinem Rapid Racer Bearing Tool aushelfen/teilnehmen!


----------



## Makke (9. Oktober 2013)

@othu ... gebucht!


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2013)

Klar! Wann?

TT ist auch schon notiert. Nur welche gehen noch nicht. Latsch ist fix.


----------



## Prolux (9. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Nur welche gehen noch nicht. Latsch ist fix.





Was heist das?


----------



## S.F. (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ich nach Latsch fahre, aber zu den anderen noch nix sagen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Oktober 2013)

... so sieht es bei mir auch aus ...


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2013)

gibt es fürs Wochenende schon ein paar dumme Ideen ... Biken? Kaffeeschlürfen oder Bier trinken? ... oder alles zusammen?


----------



## Prolux (10. Oktober 2013)

weiß nicht


----------



## S.F. (10. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> gibt es fürs Wochenende schon ein paar dumme Ideen ... Biken? Kaffeeschlürfen oder Bier trinken? ... oder alles zusammen?



Guter Ansatz


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2013)

... und noch immer keine Lösung ... 
Da muss doch irgendwas gehen ...


----------



## S.F. (10. Oktober 2013)

Erzähl mir was!


----------



## lhampe (10. Oktober 2013)

eigentlich steht der Inline Marathon in Köln auf dem Plan, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es nicht leicht ist mich davon nicht abzubringen....


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2013)

@S.F. ... in wie fern bist Du wieder einsatzbereit? 
Mir würde ne gemütliche Runde in den lokalen Wäldern reichen und anschließend Kuchen futtern oder so ... 

Frage: hat noch jemand einen/zwei Maxxis Advantage 2,25 rumliegen?


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Frage: hat noch jemand einen/zwei Maxxis Advantage 2,25 rumliegen?



ja, ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (11. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... in wie fern bist Du wieder einsatzbereit?
> Mir würde ne gemütliche Runde in den lokalen Wäldern reichen und anschließend Kuchen futtern oder so ...
> 
> Frage: hat noch jemand einen/zwei Maxxis Advantage 2,25 rumliegen?



Da wilderst Du aber in Jokoman's Gefilden mit Kuchentouren.

hätte nur nen gebrauchten Advantage in 2.4 hier.


----------



## S.F. (11. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. ... in wie fern bist Du wieder einsatzbereit?
> Mir würde ne gemütliche Runde in den lokalen Wäldern reichen und anschließend Kuchen futtern oder so ...
> 
> Frage: hat noch jemand einen/zwei Maxxis Advantage 2,25 rumliegen?



Es wird! Habe bislang 3x draufgesessen. Lokale CC Runde im Grawa wäre super. Fahre im Moment das Epic.


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2013)

@ S.F.,

Schrauben sind unterwegs!


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2013)

Unbedingt bis zum Ende schauen, ist zwar kein MTB aber trotzdem Irre!

http://youtu.be/QNPn82wQ86s


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2013)

... die sind echt irre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.F. (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte das für einen Fake. Mit über 100km/h so aufs Wasser aufzusetzen... no Chance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn nun mit morgen?

11:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst Pönsgen?


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich erst ab nächste Woche!


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2013)

wäre eine Option ... schnell mal ne Runde im Dreck spielen ... 
Ich sage gleich noch bescheid. 



S.F. schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit morgen?
> 
> 11:00 Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst Pönsgen?


----------



## hellmono (11. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> gibt es fürs Wochenende schon ein paar dumme Ideen ... Biken? Kaffeeschlürfen oder Bier trinken? ... oder alles zusammen?



Diese nicht, aber nächstes. Daher auch diese Frage ->

Habe am 18. tatsächlich mal einen Tag Urlaub (wahrscheinlich). Wollte mit Max ne Runde biken, nur wo ist noch offen. Tipps für gute Endurotouren, gerne auch mal 1-150km weit weg? Immer Glüder ist ja langweilig.


----------



## Makke (11. Oktober 2013)

@S.F. ... geht klar ... bis nachher


----------



## S.F. (11. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2013)

wer hat die Heizung draußen ausgemacht ... ???


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2013)

Dir ist doch immer warm! 

So, mache mich jetzt fertig... bis gleich!


----------



## Prolux (12. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Frage: hat noch jemand einen/zwei Maxxis Advantage 2,25 rumliegen?



was ist jetzt mit die Advantage, habe 2x2.4 und 1x2.25! Alle gebraucht, haben aber noch Profil!


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2013)

Danny .... ich sag Dir bescheid ... eilt nicht, aber bist vorgemerkt!

Mein Knöchel wird gerade dick wie ein Oberschenkel ... werd mal mit Grappa versuchen die Heilung zu beschleunigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (12. Oktober 2013)

euch kann man auch nicht alleine fahren lassen!


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2013)

Makkes Leitspruch "wo kein Weg ist, muss der Wille einfach stärker sein" ging leider etwas schief. Das Bein war doch nicht stärker als der Ast.... 
Makkeeeeee???? Schlägt die Trebertherapie schon an????


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2013)

weiß nicht genau ... liege rum und pflege mich ... 
Die Schmerzen werden aber schlimmer und die Bewegungsfreiheit weiniger ... gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2013)

Kagge! Und das bei so einem kleinen Stöckchen...


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2013)

Das Stöckchen war ja nur der Teil, welcher stecken geblieben ist ... der eigentliche Teil war ja fast nen halben Meter lang ...
Wird schon werden ...


----------



## lhampe (12. Oktober 2013)

wolltet ihr nicht ne lockere bein austreten und nicht fast bein brechen runde machen???


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja doch! Makke hat sich auch nur ganz gemütlich und ein klein wenig zu spät aus der Kurve gechipt... und da lag dann halt das Stöckchen im Weg....


----------



## Prolux (13. Oktober 2013)

Mein Foto bitte zum Foto des Tages wählen!!! 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1490013]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2013)

@Prolux ... meine Stimme hast Du!
 @S.F. ... ja, das kommt davon, wenn man zögert ... "wer zu spät kommt ... " 
Hab ne grausige Nacht hinter mir ... gestern Abend war der ganze Fuß steif, heute morgen geht es schon wieder etwas besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2013)

Bewegung hilft! 

13:00 Abfahrt Fahneburgstr.- Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee

Sonst noch wer ohne Fahrschein???


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2013)

bischen spontan ...


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2013)

wenn du solange pennst... 

War ne feine Runde mit Sascha und Nina. Und der Schlamm hielt sich ebenfalls in Grenzen.  
Das Enduro läuft auch wieder... jetzt muss nur noch die Schaltzentrale ein Reset erfahren, dann wird alles gut.


----------



## Alex-F (13. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Runde. Danke fürs mit nehmen!

So, jetzt auf die Rampage vorbereiten.


----------



## lhampe (13. Oktober 2013)

hab heute in der Fauna schon mal einen kalten und nassen Vorgeschmack auf den Winter genommen...


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2013)

warst Du schwimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (13. Oktober 2013)

nee nur ein bißchen glitschern, ging heute auch mit dem Match, aber kalt wars wenn die Kollegen dauert platt haben....


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Schöne Runde. Danke fürs mit nehmen!
> 
> So, jetzt auf die Rampage vorbereiten.



Die Rampage macht mich im Kopf auch nicht freier... der Sprung hätte heute eigentlich drin sein müssen.... naja, kommt wieder!

 @lhampe: jaja, die Tubelessverweigerer halten zuweilen den Betrieb auf und dann steht man frierend daneben...


----------



## Alex-F (13. Oktober 2013)

Der sah garnicht schlecht aus. Müsste mir mal die Landung ansehen. 

Seit dem ich Minions drauf hab hatte ich keinen Platten mehr. Rundum zufrieden.


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Sprung ist nicht schwer... höchstens der Kopf zu lastig.... 
Das kommt noch mit den Platten...


----------



## lhampe (13. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> @_lhampe_: jaja, die Tubelessverweigerer halten zuweilen den Betrieb auf und dann steht man frierend daneben...



psst, war tubeless, zumindest vorher


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2013)

Mist!


----------



## S.F. (14. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Abend 18:00h Dienstagsrunde!
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2013)

bin raus ...


----------



## Prolux (14. Oktober 2013)

ich komme mit licht.


----------



## pauing (14. Oktober 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei, wenn es abends nicht hunde und katzen regnet...sieht aber im Wetterbericht momentan gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (14. Oktober 2013)

bin aus raus. Mag net mit Licht fahren.


----------



## Prolux (14. Oktober 2013)

was für ein velo, cc oder enduro?


----------



## S.F. (14. Oktober 2013)

Egal! Ich komme mit dem Enduro. Aber ohne Schoner.


----------



## Prolux (14. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Egal! Ich komme mit dem Enduro. Aber ohne Schoner.



mit licht aber!

kommich auch mit enduro ohne schoner!


----------



## S.F. (14. Oktober 2013)

Logo mit Licht!


----------



## lhampe (14. Oktober 2013)

ohne schoner, mir schwant böses.....


----------



## hellmono (14. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18:00h Dienstagsrunde!
> Wer kommt mit?



Ich würde eher mal wieder versuchen, die Freitag / 16 Uhr Geschichte zu etablieren. 18:00 unter der Woche kann ich eh nie...


----------



## S.F. (14. Oktober 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> ohne schoner, mir schwant böses.....



Nix da!!!!


----------



## Mrzogs (15. Oktober 2013)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mal wieder versuchen, die Freitag / 16 Uhr Geschichte zu etablieren. 18:00 unter der Woche kann ich eh nie...


 
würd mir auch besser passen während ihr dienstags 18:00 startet bin ich noch mindestens 2 Stunden am ackern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. Oktober 2013)

@ S.F.,

18 Uhr Pp


----------



## S.F. (15. Oktober 2013)

Ja, 18:00 PP

Wenn ihr am Apollo starten wollt, müsstet ihr ne halbe Std. früher los.


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Egal! Ich komme mit dem Enduro. Aber ohne Schoner.



... das geht nicht gut ... ich weiß das!!!!


----------



## S.F. (15. Oktober 2013)

Ging ja wohl!!!! 
War lecker cremig!


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2013)

... und mein Bier war auch lecker ...


----------



## S.F. (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (16. Oktober 2013)

ja, war super, erster nightride in der mocke


----------



## natureboy79 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.wochenende soll ja nochmal schön werden.
ist hier schon was geplant?ich überle nochmal ahrtal zu fahren.vielleicht kriegen wir ja ein paar mann zusammen.


----------



## A7XFreak (16. Oktober 2013)

Also Samstag Ahrtal wäre ich wohl dabei


----------



## lhampe (17. Oktober 2013)

@ trailtrophy Latsch Besucher. bleibt ihr wieder von Sonntag bis Montag. ich bring den Micha mit.


----------



## Prolux (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eine Reservierung vom 02.06.14-09.06.14.


----------



## atipr (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist für Samstag in Düsseldorf oder näherer Umgebung was (mädels-taugliches) geplant?
@ Natureboy: Wohin denn ins Ahrtal? Wieviel km und wieviel hm sind in etwa geplant? Eher normal oder eher was wildes?
LG Beate


----------



## Makke (17. Oktober 2013)

@atipr ... Ahrtal ist um einiges anspruchsvolleres als hier. Die Touren dort lassen sich schwer unter der 1000hm-Marke fahren. 
Die Abfahrten sind recht technisch ...


----------



## Prolux (18. Oktober 2013)

Rahmenbruch!!! 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/332120/


----------



## Mrzogs (18. Oktober 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> Rahmenbruch!!!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/332120/


 
das macht doch gleich Lust auf ne Runde Bikepark am WE ,
Winterberg macht am 20.10 das letzte Mal auf und in Willingen gehts bis zum 4.11 glaub ich.


----------



## Prolux (18. Oktober 2013)

ist für morgen was geplant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2013)

... scheiß Leichtbau ...
Bin biketechnisch noch immer raus ...


----------



## A7XFreak (18. Oktober 2013)

@Prolux Natureboy will ins Ahrtal


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

ok.morgen dann doch haasenmühle.12.00 uhr treffen.wer will wer hat noch nicht.


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... scheiß Leichtbau ...
> Bin biketechnisch noch immer raus ...



krass!ist das ein felt?


----------



## S.F. (18. Oktober 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> krass!ist das ein felt?



G t!


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

ah ok.was ist mit dir morgen mit glüder?

war heute bei lucky bike mal reinschauen,die hatten so ein hammer fitness bike,
habe echt überlegt,denn mit den rennradlenkern komme ich überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2013)

*G*eht kaput*T* ...


----------



## Finnwulf (18. Oktober 2013)

Edith sagt: Sorry, falscher Thread^^


----------



## S.F. (18. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, Düsseldorf ist nicht Dülken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shutton (20. Oktober 2013)

Hey. 
Wann fahrt ihr mal in Düsseldorf? 
Fange jetzt an regelmäßiger zu fahren - nach Verletzungspause. 
Suche und wäre über ein bisschen Anschluss glücklich


----------



## S.F. (20. Oktober 2013)

Dienstagabend mit Licht!


----------



## Atticus (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
wo/wann fahrt ihr denn Dienstag Abend? Bei den Terminen sehe ich gar nichts...


----------



## S.F. (20. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du auch nicht. Der Dienstagstermin ist fix und wird nicht extra kommuniziert.
18h Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst Pönsgen Allee.
Meist wird traillastig gefahren. Das Tempo ist moderat, die Bikes alles zwischen XC Fully und Endurobike. Also eher AM als Race. Wir fahren ne Tour, kein XC Training!
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!


----------



## Atticus (21. Oktober 2013)

schade ich kann wochentags erst ab 19h. Fahrt ich auch regelmäßig am WE?


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, meist Enduro, und oft auch ausserhalb D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (21. Oktober 2013)

morgen dienstagsrunde?


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2013)

Prolux schrieb:


> morgen dienstagsrunde?



Jap!!


----------



## Mathok (22. Oktober 2013)

Komme auch, fahr jetzt los. Kann leider 5 oder 10 nach werden, beeile mich


----------



## S.F. (22. Oktober 2013)

War doch prima Jungs.


----------



## All-Maikl (22. Oktober 2013)

Naaaaabend Freunde,..... habt Ihr schon Velopläne fürs Wochenende?


----------



## othu (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es trocken sein sollte fahre ich einen Tag nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails.


----------



## DPM (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab Samstag auch Zeit und Lust...


----------



## brieden (23. Oktober 2013)

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch dabei!
Leider nur bei Tageslicht. Habe keine gute Lampe.


----------



## Mrzogs (23. Oktober 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> War doch prima Jungs.


war ne sehr geile Runde trotz etwas bescheidenen Sichtverhältnissen mit meiner Funzel am Rad  besseres Licht is auf jeden Fall schon mal geordert.

Am WE Filthy klingt gut


----------



## All-Maikl (24. Oktober 2013)

Hab Samstag Nachtschicht, wäre da über was heimisches erfreuter. Filthys müsste ich, abhängig vom Tag u wie die Schicht wird, spontan entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinCremer (25. Oktober 2013)

Habe für Samstag um 14 Uhr eine entspannte runde durch den grawa geplant, denke mal so 2h - will sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## kawa116 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hätte ab 16:30 Uhr bock. Muss leider bis 16:00 arbeiten. 

LG Flo


----------



## MartinCremer (25. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ist leider schon etwas spät für mich, bin abends noch unterwegs.

Hab mich jetzt ein paar Kollegen in Solingen angeschlossen...


----------



## DPM (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir fahren morgen gegen zehn zu den Filthys...


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Oktober 2013)

Das laub macht spass.deckt schön die mocke ab.


----------



## DPM (26. Oktober 2013)

Filthys heute war sehr geil. Hat mächtig bock gemacht.


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi Bande! 

Ich breche morgen früh um 9:00 Uhr mit Danny zu eine kleinen Trailpflegesession in Düsseldorf auf. Wird ca 2 bis 2,5h gehen. Einige Stellen brauchen etwas Pflege. 
Los geht´s an der Pizzabude direkt am Staufenplatz.
Da die heutige Nacht eine Stunde mehr hat, und es nur bis zum Mittag trocken sein soll, wollen wir das nutzen.

Sehr gut Christian, ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß!
Ich war heute in Niedeggen... 5,5 h und jetzt bin ich platt.


----------



## DPM (26. Oktober 2013)

Ja,hat richtig spaß gemacht.Ich helfe gerne mit. Ich habe aber kein Werkzeug dabei. Bin bei meinen Schwiegereltern.


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2013)

So wild wird´s nicht. Wollen nur ein wenig aufräumen wo nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DPM (26. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei...


----------



## S.F. (27. Oktober 2013)

So, das war doch super, etwas gefahren und etwas aufgeräumt. 
Anfahrt und Ausfahrt Tankenkante frei. Baum oberhalb der Rinne hat ne Anfahrt und die Landung des Gapsprungs in Richtung Gerresheim ist jetzt einen halben Meter verlängert, jetzt sieht der nicht mehr so scary aus. 

Danny, beim nächsten Mal fährst du den.


----------



## Prolux (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich hoffe! 
Rückweg war grausellig, Windböen die mich fast vom Velo geweht hätten.


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut Jungs! Danke für den Einsatz. Solltet ihr am nächsten WE noch einmal dazu ausrücken, sagt hier im Thread Bescheid. Leider habe ich den Post erst jetzt gesehen.

Und Vorsicht in den Wäldern im Bergischen. In Remscheid-Güldenwerth ist ein Seil zwischen zwei Bäumen gespannt gewesen. So hat es ein Fahrer auf einer Facebookgruppe berichtet. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Makke (27. Oktober 2013)

... gute Sache! ... beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!
 @S.F. ... wann hast Du diese Woche mal Zeit, die Lager mit mir zu machen?

Sollte jemand einen Rahmen/Gabel/LRS-Set suchen ... mein SX-Trail steht ab heute offiziell zum verkauf!


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Oktober 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. Oktober 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... gute Sache! ... beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei!
> @S.F. ... wann hast Du diese Woche mal Zeit, die Lager mit mir zu machen?
> 
> Sollte jemand einen Rahmen/Gabel/LRS-Set suchen ... mein SX-Trail steht ab heute offiziell zum verkauf!



Makke: Mittwoch oder Donnerstag

Dienstag bin ich raus, da ist 9th Anniversary mit der Gattin angesagt.

Da Danny ja alle Stellen kennt, könnt ihr ja die Dienstagsrunde ohne mich fahren.


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch klingt gut!!! ... ich melde mich dann noch mal bei Dir.


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Heute dienstagsrunde?


----------



## DPM (29. Oktober 2013)

Was ist Freitag,Samstag und Sonntag? Ist was geplant?


----------



## natureboy79 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich ware fur fast alles bereit.


----------



## DPM (29. Oktober 2013)

Was heißt fast alles? Also mir ist es auch egal. Hauptsache raus.


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2013)

Der Winterpokal startet am Montag wieder ... hab noch 3 Plätze im Team frei!


----------



## MartinCremer (31. Oktober 2013)

Freitag vormittag und mittag könnte man eine grawa runde drehen ohne nass zu werden, jemand dabei?


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2013)

wir starten morgen, wenn auch etwas spontan, nach Belgien auf die schmutzigen Pfade ... 
Ein guter Treffpunkt für Fahrgemeinschaften wäre der P&R an der A52 Abfahrt Kaarst Nord.

https://www.google.de/maps?q=51.235...6.618479&spn=0.003422,0.008256&num=1&t=m&z=18


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2013)

Jap! Dabei!  

2ter Termin ist Samstag 13:30 Bauhaus Gerresheim! Kleine Trailpflegerunde mit gaaaanz gemütlichem Bergaufanteil. Mehr technisches trailfahren und rumhüpfen wo es geht. Die ein oder andere Stelle muss auch noch gepflegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (31. Oktober 2013)

wann wollt ihr denn los und wann zurück, wer ist noch dabei


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2013)

Bislang Makke, Danny, und ich. Abfahrt 9:30 am P + R in Kaarst.
Rückfahrt... Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn du selbst fährst, wärst du ja flexibel.


----------



## hellmono (31. Oktober 2013)

Stefan, deine Mail bzgl. Willingen ist dann wohl hinfällig. Antwort wäre aber eh negativ, Familie ist morgen das Stichwort.


----------



## lhampe (31. Oktober 2013)

uff, so früh. Auto scheint ja auch voll zu sein. Ich geh dann lieber mit den anderen Kothen....

viel spaß


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2013)

Der frühe Vogel rockt das Gap. 
Schade!
Was ist denn mit dem Rest?
DPM? Mrzogs?


Jan macht sowieso in Familie!  Is ja auch wichtig!
Du musst unbedingt zum nächsten Stammtisch kommen. Jetzt wird's ja wieder kälter.


----------



## DPM (31. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei... Mrzogs?


----------



## DPM (31. Oktober 2013)

Mrzogs kommt auch mit. Braucht jemand eine mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind schon organisiert. Ihr könnt euch zusammentun...


----------



## DPM (31. Oktober 2013)

Gut. Läuft... Wir kommen trotzdem zu dem Parkplatz. Aber ich denke,es geht zu den Filthys. Oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2013)

ja genau!


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)

So, habe gut gegessen und sitze mit einem Glas Vino Rosso SEHR zufrieden auf der Couch. 
Was für ein erfolgreicher Tag! 

Ich hoffe, der Kothen-Clan war ähnlich erfolgreich.


----------



## lhampe (1. November 2013)

dieser teil des Kothen clans hat wetterbedingt gekniffen


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)

Na sowas... bei uns war´s den ganzen Tag trocken.... Bestes Bikeparkwetter!


----------



## pauing (1. November 2013)

Gab keinen Grund zu kneifen, wetter war optimal. Wäre morgen ab Mittag Kothen die 2te Runde noch einer dabei? Der obere Teil der Strecke wurde heute frisch gepflegt und vom Laub befreit


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> Gab keinen Grund zu kneifen, wetter war optimal. Wäre morgen ab Mittag Kothen die 2te Runde noch einer dabei? Der obere Teil der Strecke wurde heute frisch gepflegt und vom Laub befreit



Nö Nö, ich fahre Samstag um 13:30 meine Gerresheimer Trailpflegerunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. November 2013)

@S.F. Ah ja, das wäre auch was feines...
 @Prolux: bist du auch dabei? Wenn ja, treffen am Apollo um 12:45Uhr?


----------



## Makke (1. November 2013)

ich denke ... bin auch dabei ... es sei denn, es schifft endlos ...

Heute war echt grenzwertig genial ...


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)

In jedem Fall genial grenzwertig! 

Aber mit 35DoppelD geht ja noch so einiges!!!! 

Dannyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

Gib doch schon mal das ein oder andere Bild vorab frei!!!!!!


----------



## lhampe (1. November 2013)

also hier in Solingen hat es durchgängig geregnet, nicht stark, aber ausreichend. Vielleicht war es ja auch nur in Sichtweite um mein Haus rum....


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> also hier in Solingen hat es durchgängig geregnet, nicht stark, aber ausreichend. Vielleicht war es ja auch nur in Sichtweite um mein Haus rum....



Wir haben einem Schüler einen Zwanni gezahlt, der Hat den ganzen Tag mit der Giesskanne auf deinem Dach gestanden... 

Schade das du nicht dabei warst! Hat sich echt gelohnt!

Wir sind kollektiv über uns hinausgewachsen!


----------



## Prolux (1. November 2013)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2013)




----------



## Makke (1. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


>



... genau so!!!!


----------



## DPM (1. November 2013)

Ja...war schon ziemlich genial! Und alle hatten ihren Spaß.


----------



## lhampe (1. November 2013)

jaja, streut noch salz in die wunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (2. November 2013)

War nicht ein gewisser Herr S.F. noch etwas lädiert und erzählt immer einen von langsam machen? 

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Makke (2. November 2013)

... so schnell waren wir auch nicht ...


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2013)

hellmono schrieb:


> War nicht ein gewisser Herr S.F. noch etwas lädiert und erzählt immer einen von langsam machen?
> 
> Sieht gut aus!




Nöööö, das war doch letzte Woche..... 

Alles wieder in bester Ordnung. Muss mich nicht mehr zurückhalten.

Wann sieht man Dich wieder mal mit ordentlich Airtime? Wenn die Kids groß genug sind??? 



 Hab gerade mal auf deine Antwortzeit geguckt.... Alterssenile Bettflucht? 

 @Makke: Das nicht, hat aber gereicht!


----------



## Prolux (2. November 2013)

Bitte Sternchen vergeben für "Foto des Tages", Danke.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2013)

Danny, wo ist ein Foto von dir? Das Voten wir zum FDT!


----------



## Prolux (2. November 2013)

Muß noch entwickelt werden!


----------



## hellmono (2. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal auf deine Antwortzeit geguckt.... Alterssenile Bettflucht?



Da ist der alte Herr vom Männerabend heimgekommen. 

War früher aber auch schon mal später, und da hätte ich dann nicht mehr tippen können. 

Airtime kommt beizeiten wieder, nächstes Jahr wirds etwas ruhiger und dann hab ich auch (hoffentlich) mehr Zeit.


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2013)

Da es ja "nur" ein wenig regnet und etwas Sprühregen uns nicht vom Biken abhält, setze ich eine kleine Treffpunktänderung an. 

Der Bauhausprkplatz dürfte heute ziemlich voll sein. Deshalb treffen wir uns hier:

51.224954,6.865412

Gegenüber Quadenhofstr. 32 , 40625 Ddorf


----------



## Prolux (2. November 2013)

hier sprüht nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. November 2013)

hier auch nicht ... schaffe es aber nicht heute ... muss hier noch ein paar Dinge erledigen.


----------



## natureboy79 (2. November 2013)

Das foto von s.f sieht geil aus.das blau auf dem hintergrund knallt richtig.


----------



## Makke (2. November 2013)

endlich frisch geduscht und mit nem Kaffee auf dem Sofa ...


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2013)

Schlüüüüüürf.... *zufriedenaufdiebilderguck*


----------



## Prolux (2. November 2013)

hab noch ein paar fotos hochgeladen....


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64340


----------



## S.F. (2. November 2013)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. November 2013)

Danny, suuuuper Fotos! 

Aber da fehlt noch eins! Ein entscheidendes!


----------



## Prolux (4. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Danny, suuuuper Fotos!
> 
> Aber da fehlt noch eins! Ein entscheidendes!



Ich weiß nicht welches Du meinst.


----------



## Makke (4. November 2013)

... ich glaube er meint das vom Roadgap unten ...

hier mal was, um den Montag Morgen etwas erträglicher zu machen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/16893


----------



## S.F. (4. November 2013)

Jaaaaabitteeeee!!!


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2013)

Alle schon im Winterschlaf? 

Fährt wer am WE?


----------



## Frog (8. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Alle schon im Winterschlaf?
> 
> Fährt wer am WE?



Schwitze gerade bei 31Grad


----------



## Prolux (8. November 2013)

Also ich würde eine Fangopackung nehmen.


----------



## DPM (8. November 2013)

Ja. Sonntag in Essen.


----------



## kawa116 (8. November 2013)

Heut 15:00 Uhr GraWa.


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2013)

Samstag 11 Uhr Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Poensgen
Endurostyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. November 2013)

bin raus ...


----------



## lhampe (9. November 2013)

bin Big Bike fahren am Kothen


----------



## Shutton (9. November 2013)

Welches Niveau fahrt ihr?
Also ich fahre heute auch in dem grafenberger Wald und hätte natürlich Bock mit mehreren zu fahren. Jedoch möchte ich nicht als störend empfunden werden, da ich noch etwas unerfahren bin. 
Wenn das aber strecken sind die ich auch gut hin bekommen kann, wäre ich immer sehr gerne dabei!!


----------



## S.F. (9. November 2013)

Shutton schrieb:


> Welches Niveau fahrt ihr?
> Also ich fahre heute auch in dem grafenberger Wald und hätte natürlich Bock mit mehreren zu fahren. Jedoch möchte ich nicht als störend empfunden werden, da ich noch etwas unerfahren bin.
> Wenn das aber strecken sind die ich auch gut hin bekommen kann, wäre ich immer sehr gerne dabei!!



Nur Mut!
Wir fahren zwar schon lange und technisch auf etwas gehobenen Niveau,
die Düsseldorfer Trails haben aber den Vorteil, das man an allen schwierigen Stellen vorbeifahren kann.

Wichtig ist, das du dich konditionell richtig einschätzt. 
Dann kann man die Runde so legen, dass du ggf. auch früher die Runde abbrechen kann. In Düsseldorf immer gut möglich.

Außerdem ist es egal mit welchem Bike du unterwegs bist. Du musst ja nicht gleich alles mitfahren. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.


----------



## Shutton (9. November 2013)

Mut beweisen - kein Problem. 

Kondition habe ich nach meiner Meinung eine ganz ordentliche - werde ich wohl erst nach dem ersten fahren mit euch genauer wissen. 

Wann startet denn die nächste Tour in Düsseldorf oder nähere Umgebung? Morgen kann ich Leder nicht, aber unter der Woche würde ich mich gerne irgendwo anschließen.


----------



## Makke (9. November 2013)

werde evt. Montag gegen Mittag fahren gehen ...


----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2013)

hat irgendwer von euch so nen bescheuerten linken SRAM MAtchmaker in der Wühlkiste ?
Hab heute an meinem Baufreientag einen angebrochen.


----------



## S.F. (9. November 2013)

Du bist nix filigranes mehr gewöhnt Jochen!  
Leider nein! 
Wie geht´s sonst voran?


----------



## hellmono (9. November 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> hat irgendwer von euch so nen bescheuerten linken SRAM MAtchmaker in der Wühlkiste ?
> Hab heute an meinem Baufreientag einen angebrochen.



Matchmaker oder Matchmaker X?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2013)

Jetzt kommen die Experten - na so ein Dingen um einen 9 fach X9 Hebel an eine Code Amatur zu tackern..


----------



## H-P (9. November 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> hat irgendwer von euch so nen bescheuerten linken SRAM MAtchmaker in der Wühlkiste ?
> Hab heute an meinem Baufreientag einen angebrochen.



Sowas müßte ich noch haben.


----------



## hellmono (9. November 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Experten - na so ein Dingen um einen 9 fach X9 Hebel an eine Code Amatur zu tackern..



Sieht das Ding so aus (Matchmaker):






Oder so (Matchmaker X):


----------



## S.F. (9. November 2013)

So´n modernen Kram hat der Jochen nicht! 

Tippe auf normalen Matchmaker....


----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2013)

Korrekt,

das 2te Bild hat mich echt erschreckt..Dachte sowas gibts nur beim Frauenarzt..


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Korrekt,
> 
> das 2te Bild hat mich echt erschreckt..Dachte sowas gibts nur beim Frauenarzt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (10. November 2013)

Makke

wo wolltest du denn morgen fahren? Hab morgen Urlaub und wollte auch ne tour machen.


----------



## Makke (10. November 2013)

werde hier lokal was entspanntes Kurbeln ... bin aber auch am Überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach mal wieder die Wanderschuhe auspacken sollte ... 
Hab eigentlich keinen Bock auf die Putzorgien (hab am Freitag 3 Bikes schruppen müssen/dürfen)

  @S.F. und @othu ... das SX-Trail liegt jetzt komplett zerlegt hier ... ich würde Bier stiften und dann können wir eine Lagertauschaktion starten ...


----------



## githriz (10. November 2013)

@Makke: Sag Bescheid, falls du morgen auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bist. Grawa ist ja auch prima bei den Bodenverhältnissen. 
Ansonsten werd ich wahrscheinlich an der Fauna ein kleine Trailpflegerunde drehen.


----------



## Makke (10. November 2013)

o.k. ... mach ich.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. November 2013)

H-P schrieb:


> Sowas müßte ich noch haben.



Ja das wäre prima - wenn dann Mother T aka S.F. auch noch einen Stammtsich ansetzt könnten wir die Übergabe gepflegt mit einem Alt begiesen.


----------



## S.F. (10. November 2013)

Wenn du mal aus deiner Butzenbaustelle rauskommst machen wir das.

Freitag der 15 und/oder der 22.11. stehen zur Disposition!


----------



## Frog (11. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wenn du mal aus deiner Butzenbaustelle rauskommst machen wir das.
> 
> Freitag der 15 und/oder der 22.11. stehen zur Disposition!



22.11. wäre ich dabei!


----------



## othu (11. November 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @S.F. und @othu ... das SX-Trail liegt jetzt komplett zerlegt hier ... ich würde Bier stiften und dann können wir eine Lagertauschaktion starten ...



gerne! zeit hab ich jetzt wieder mehr.

stammtisch kann ich nur am 15ten.


----------



## Makke (11. November 2013)

@othu ... klingt gut ... ich sag bescheid.

*Stammtisch:* http://doodle.com/bsafetst8p8c9wh7


----------



## S.F. (11. November 2013)

Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. November 2013)

heute oder wie? wo? wann?

bei mir geht nur bedingt, hab zwar noch ne garage, aber im moment keine wohnung...


----------



## Makke (12. November 2013)

@othu ... bist Du zu Hause rausgeflogen? 

heute nicht ... evt Morgen, aber das steht noch nicht ganz fest. Meine Garage hat unter 10°C ... Stefan hat seinen beheizten Keller angeboten


----------



## othu (12. November 2013)

Rausgeflogen? Eher ausgeflogen... am Ende aber identisches Ergebnis...


Morgen geht auch...


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2013)

Nee sorry Otto... war wegen Stammtisch.

Garage... urks...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (14. November 2013)

Stammtisch kann ich am 22. (um das Thema mal wieder aufzugreifen)


----------



## DPM (14. November 2013)

22. Wäre für mich auch besser. Aber von mir aus,kann man doch ruhig beide Termine nehmen.


----------



## Makke (14. November 2013)

dann eintragen in die Liste, wenn nicht schon erledigt ...


----------



## S.F. (14. November 2013)

Also kristallisiert sich jetzt wohl gerade der 22ste heraus. Sehr gut.

Wer fährt denn am Samstag eine Runde und wo?


----------



## Makke (15. November 2013)

ich fahre am Samstag ne Runde .... ins Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (15. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am Samstag eine Runde und wo?



Ich fahre, von mir aus vor der Haustür.


----------



## natureboy79 (15. November 2013)

Moin.wie siehts aus morgen?ich wäre bereit fürn nettes töurchen.


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2013)

13 Uhr Glüder


----------



## Prolux (15. November 2013)

@ S.F., hast Du schon mit Hagen gesprochen?


----------



## natureboy79 (15. November 2013)

Gebongt....direkt glüder oder haasenmühle?


----------



## S.F. (15. November 2013)

Glüder.

Danny hast PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (15. November 2013)

Ich hoffe mal auf das nächste Wochenende. Stumpi wird morgen abgeholt, Nachfolger noch nicht da.


----------



## lhampe (16. November 2013)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch kommen. 
Aktueller Wetterbericht: Bodenfrost! Könnte also was glitschig werden wenn das nacher taut.


----------



## natureboy79 (16. November 2013)

Bin raus.steinplatttentrail glüder ist heute für todesmutige.lol


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Bin raus.steinplatttentrail glüder ist heute für todesmutige.lol



Die Steinplatten haben wir ausgelassen. Dennoch hast du was verpasst. 
Grip war gut, die meisten Steine und Felsen einigermassen trocken.
Wir hatten unseren Spaß!


----------



## Prolux (16. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Die Steinplatten haben wir ausgelassen. Dennoch hast du was verpasst.
> Grip war gut, die meisten Steine und Felsen einigermassen trocken.
> Wir hatten unseren Spaß!




Ja, ich stimme S.F. vollkommen zu!!!


----------



## Makke (16. November 2013)

das ist soooo gemein ... hab hier heute auch ein paar Runden gedreht ... mit dem Fahrstuhl zwischen Büro und Rechenzentrum ...


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2013)

Nimm doch die Treppe....







... mit dem Bike!


----------



## hellmono (16. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Die Steinplatten haben wir ausgelassen. Dennoch hast du was verpasst.
> Grip war gut, die meisten Steine und Felsen einigermassen trocken.
> Wir hatten unseren Spaß!



Schaltauge liegt hier. 2014 Enduro und 2012 Stumpi sind übrigens identisch.


----------



## S.F. (16. November 2013)

Super! Austausch am Freitag!

Wird Zeit, das du ein neues Bike bekommst!


----------



## Airhaenz (17. November 2013)

hat denn keiner ein Matchmaker links für mich - Austausch gegen Alt am Stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. November 2013)

Leider nein, aber hier sind welche im Angebot.


----------



## othu (18. November 2013)

ich hab noch einen, kann aber nicht zum stammtisch.


----------



## H-P (18. November 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> hat denn keiner ein Matchmaker links für mich - Austausch gegen Alt am Stammtisch


 
Hast du meine mail bekommen? Ich kann leider nicht am Freitag.


----------



## Makke (19. November 2013)

Tach zusammen,

Stammtisch am Freitag!!! Es gibt wegen der Lokation den ein oder anderen Wunsch nach dem Rosi`s ...


----------



## Frog (19. November 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Stammtisch am Freitag!!! Es gibt wegen der Lokation den ein oder anderen Wunsch nach dem Rosi`s ...



Rosi`s find ich auch sehr ansprechend....die Salatteller sind dort besser!!


----------



## S.F. (19. November 2013)

Alter Bahnhof ist für mich zwar näher, aber die 4km bis zum Rosi's schaffe ich schon noch.


----------



## S.F. (20. November 2013)

So, Stammtischtermin steht. Freitagabend 19 Uhr Rosies. 
Reservierte Plätze: 10

Wer noch über die Doodle Aufstellung hinaus kommt, bitte anmelden!


----------



## Prolux (21. November 2013)

Doodle funktioniert nicht! Ich komme aber trotzdem!


----------



## Makke (21. November 2013)

ja ... der hat ausgedoodlet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (21. November 2013)

Bin für morgen raus. Bin beruflich kurzfristig in Zürich...

Stefan, Schaltauge später irgendwann, oder Sonntag? Da bin ich wieder da.


----------



## atipr (21. November 2013)

Hallo, wo ist denn dieses Rosies? Und wenn´s nicht nur um Materialwissenschaften und Schrauben geht bei dem Stammtisch, würde ich auch auf ein Getränk vorbeischauen.
LG Beate


----------



## S.F. (22. November 2013)

Hi Beate, komm vorbei! Es ist immer nett!

http://www.rosies.de/
Adersstr. 21

Jan, schlechte Planung...  schaffen wir schon


----------



## othu (22. November 2013)

viel spass! 
und vorsichtig, zu häufiger kontakt zu den jungs kann zu anhaltenden schmerzen führen


----------



## Makke (22. November 2013)

atipr schrieb:


> Hallo, wo ist denn dieses Rosies? Und wenn´s nicht nur um Materialwissenschaften und Schrauben geht bei dem Stammtisch, würde ich auch auf ein Getränk vorbeischauen.
> LG Beate



... unsere Themen überschreiten diesen Bereich um Welten ... es geht auch um Trails, Gaps und andere ... Sachen


----------



## hellmono (22. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jan, schlechte Planung...  schaffen wir schon



Allerdings schlecht, wusste bis gestern Nachmittag auch noch nichts von meinem "Glück". Heute morgen 5 Uhr aufgestanden, argh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (22. November 2013)

othu schrieb:


> viel spass!
> und vorsichtig, zu häufiger kontakt zu den jungs kann zu anhaltenden schmerzen führen



was haben die denn schon wieder mit Dir gemacht?


----------



## othu (22. November 2013)

gescheucht bis zum umfallen haben sie mich...

ne, hab mich auf nem völlig harmlosen hometrail lang gemacht... oberarm geprellt und rippen ebenso.


----------



## hellmono (22. November 2013)

In Gedanken bei euch im Rosi's


----------



## S.F. (24. November 2013)

Ja Du hast gefehlt Jan!
Allen anderen, schön das ihr da wart!
Wiederholung garantiert!


----------



## S.F. (25. November 2013)

Wie sieht´s aus Gemeinde?
Morgen 16:30 Dienstagsrunde?
Ich könnte mal etwas früher. 
Andere Vorschläge werden gerne gehört! 

Treffpunkt wie immer Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee


----------



## Makke (25. November 2013)

bin Arbeiten ...


----------



## kawa116 (26. November 2013)

Servus,

hätte generell Bock. Aber 16:30 schaff ich net. 17:30 wäre für mich machbar.


----------



## hulster (26. November 2013)

Gelöscht. Falscher Thread - sorry.


----------



## Makke (28. November 2013)

*SUCHE* ... Sixpack Yakuzza Kettenführung oder ähnlich (also für 1 Kettenblatt) im ISCG 03/OLD Montage ...


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2013)

So Gemeinde! Am Samstag eine lokale Düsseldorfer Runde, Sonntag eine anspruchsvolle Altenbergrunde und Mittwoch Skihalle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atipr (28. November 2013)

Für´s Wochenende muss ich passen. Gehe mich in den Alpen einfahren für den Skihallen-Ausflug am Mittwoch 
LG Beate


----------



## Frog (28. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> So Gemeinde! Am Samstag eine lokale Düsseldorfer Runde, Sonntag eine anspruchsvolle Altenbergrunde und Mittwoch Skihalle!



Wetter??????


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2013)

Frog schrieb:


> Wetter??????



Wird super, wie immer!


----------



## githriz (29. November 2013)

Wann wollt ihr Sonntag starten?


----------



## pauing (29. November 2013)

Mittwoch bin ich dabei! Auch bei regen


----------



## natureboy79 (29. November 2013)

atipr schrieb:


> Für´s Wochenende muss ich passen. Gehe mich in den Alpen einfahren für den Skihallen-Ausflug am Mittwoch
> LG Beate[/QUOTE
> 
> viel spass!auf welchen gletscher gehts?
> ...


----------



## S.F. (29. November 2013)

Sonntag 10 Uhr P Burscheid


----------



## Der Boulder (29. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Sonntag 10 Uhr P Burscheid



Ich kann leider nicht. Anreise zu weit.
Ich geh dann mal hier auf den Blackforest Trails biken.

Sag mal Stefan, falls Ihr dieses Jahr wieder einen Fun Rider Weihnachts-Umtrunk macht und dieser nach dem 24.12. stattfindet würde ich mich gerne dazugesellen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## S.F. (30. November 2013)

Der Boulder schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht. Anreise zu weit.
> Ich geh dann mal hier auf den Blackforest Trails biken.
> 
> Sag mal Stefan, falls Ihr dieses Jahr wieder einen Fun Rider Weihnachts-Umtrunk macht und dieser nach dem 24.12. stattfindet würde ich mich gerne dazugesellen.
> ...



Ahoi Michael!!! 
Dann hängen wir halt noch ein Neujahrsglühen hinten dran 


Wie sind denn die Black Forest Trails im Moment so???? Wir sollten in 2014 doch wirklich mal eine Tour bei euch planen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. November 2013)

Ach ja, 13:30 Abfahrt am P Fahneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen!


----------



## Eisbäcker (30. November 2013)

Bin dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Prolux (30. November 2013)

ich nicht, bin heute out of order


----------



## Der Boulder (30. November 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ahoi Michael!!!
> Dann hängen wir halt noch ein Neujahrsglühen hinten dran
> 
> 
> Wie sind denn die Black Forest Trails im Moment so???? Wir sollten in 2014 doch wirklich mal eine Tour bei euch planen!



Hi,
na ja zu Sylvester wollen wir schon wieder zurück sein.
Wird mal wieder knapp. Würde mich aber freuen

Die Trails hier sind, eine gewisse Ortskunde vorrausgesetzt, echt cool.
Unsere Rentner ( kein Scherz ), haben vor kurzem einen neuen Trail quer durch den Wald gezirkelt. Kann mann richtig schön runtersurfen.
Natürlich nicht mit der 2m Regel kompatibel, aber was solls.
Haben aber auch schon mal mit nem Waldbesitzer bekantschaft gemacht, der uns
nett, aber unmissverständlich klar gemacht hat, dass der gedachte Trail, der leider in seinem Wald startet nicht für uns frei ist.

Also, vielleicht können wir ja so am 27. oder 28. Dez. was ausmachen?

CU Michael


----------



## S.F. (30. November 2013)

So war das gemeint Michael! Wenn ihr am 27 oder 28sten hier seid, können wir uns was überlegen. Am 27sten muss ich zwar arbeiten, das hindert uns aber nicht am Nightride oder an einer Tour am 28sten.

Danny, was ist? Schnüpperken oder Aua?


----------



## lhampe (30. November 2013)

Hab auch nekurze  lokale Wetterfrustvertreibungsrunde mit dem Hardtail gemacht. Stellenweise ganz schön glitschig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (1. Dezember 2013)

ist zwar kein mtb, aber g..l! 

http://youtu.be/mR17n0u3U-Q


----------



## lhampe (1. Dezember 2013)

Danny, Du alter Schwerenöter..

Ja manche Sachen vermisse ich doch vom Inlineskaten


----------



## DPM (1. Dezember 2013)

Schärp Jerät! (Scharfes Gerät) Ich meine natürlich die Rollschuhe;-)


----------



## Der Boulder (2. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> So war das gemeint Michael! Wenn ihr am 27 oder 28sten hier seid, können wir uns was überlegen. Am 27sten muss ich zwar arbeiten, das hindert uns aber nicht am Nightride oder an einer Tour am 28sten.
> 
> Danny, was ist? Schnüpperken oder Aua?



Guten Morgen Stef,

ach so, Du dachtest an Biken......
Ich eher an Chillen und Trinken.....

Mit dem Biken würde es rein Fahrzeugtechnisch ein Prob. geben.
Der große (T4) ist noch in der Werft und der kleine ( Corsa ) würde mit Bike, 3 Pers., Hundkalb, etc. platzen.
Ich würde eine besinnliche Runde in der Altstadt vorschlagen.
Oder ich kriege ein Bike geliehen... ( Autsch, ich bremse rechts vorne )....
Aber kannste doch bestimmt vorher kurzfristig bei CS umbauen


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2013)

Moin ...

Bike leihen sollte man im Ernstfall hinbekommen ... aber gegen ne Trainigsrunde im einarmigen Reisen spricht auch nichts 
CS ist ein Stück Geschichte ...


----------



## Der Boulder (2. Dezember 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> Moin ...
> 
> Bike leihen sollte man im Ernstfall hinbekommen ... aber gegen ne Trainigsrunde im einarmigen Reisen spricht auch nichts
> CS ist ein Stück Geschichte ...



Hi Makke,

upps, CS ist Geschichte; dass war noch nicht bis zu mir durchgedrungen.

Dann schauen wir doch, wie das Wetter an den Tagen wird und entscheiden dann, was getan wird.
P.S. Euer ehem. Anhänger fährt seit dem Sommer im Nachbardorf umher.
Ist immer noch gut in Schuss.....
Sarah ist vor ca. 1 Jahr auf 24" Specialized Hotrock blau umgestiegen.

Seid Ihr eigentlich auch bei der Trailtrophy im Pfälzer Wald dabei?
Ich werde nächstes Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich bei einer der TT's mitmachen.
Und wenn's im April passt, vielleicht mit der Family anreisen.


----------



## S.F. (2. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind in jedem Fall wieder in Latsch gebucht!!!!
Pfälzer Wald warten wir noch auf das Go von Thomas! 

Wäre natürlich "total doof" sich dort zu treffen  

Bikeleih für Ddorf geht bestimmt und auf rechts vorne bekommen wir auch zu Hause umgebaut!  Dank Makkes Hilfe habe ich jetzt einen guuuuut ausgebauten Keller!


----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2013)

... warst du heute bei Arthur?


----------



## S.F. (2. Dezember 2013)

Fast! Buson hat alles abgegeben.


----------



## jugadora (2. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> ... und Mittwoch Skihalle!



Bin leider schon verplant. 

Aber wie sieht's eigentlich dieses Jahr mit X-Mas Cocktails aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. Dezember 2013)

Morgen Abend Skihalle Neuss!

Ab 18:30 bin ich vor Ort. Treffpunkt im Foyer an der Kasse.
Wer später kommt findet mich auf der Piste. Einfach unten an den Lift stellen und 10 min winken. 

Joaaa, Cocktails gibts dieses Jahr auch noch, jetzt geht´s morgen erst einmal in die Skihalle.


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2013)

Bin Morgen raus ... soll 2 Tage ma nichts machen ... 
Komme aber evt mal vorbei ... auf ein Bier und ne Brez`n


----------



## S.F. (3. Dezember 2013)

Klngt nach einem Plan!


----------



## pauing (3. Dezember 2013)

Nabend, ich werde es morgen so gegen 19:00Uhr schaffen.


----------



## S.F. (3. Dezember 2013)

Suppa!


----------



## othu (4. Dezember 2013)

nachdem ich gestern in jungholz war, kann ich mir skihalle leider nicht antun. viel spass euch!!


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Skihalle klappt nicht.aber ich hatte vor übernächstes wochenende für drei tage in die alpen zu fahren.vielleicht hat ja jemand lust und zeit.


----------



## Prolux (4. Dezember 2013)

aua!!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/80866551"]http://vimeo.com/80866551[/ame]


----------



## RideRiseRule (6. Dezember 2013)

*Geklautet Rad Gesichtet*​ 

Guten Tag leute.

Wurde hier einem aus der Region Solingen ein Cube Hardtail geklaut ?
Als ich heute in der Schule war, hat ein Klassenkamerad mir das Rad angeboten, er hat überhaupt keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern und der Kerl ist bekannt ein Handy von einer anderen Klassenkameradin geklaut zu haben. 
Ich hätte das Rad für 250 Euro haben können. Es Handelt sich um das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rad mit sehr vielen Veränderungen.

Als ich gefragte habe ob ich ein Foto machen könnte da ich Interesse habe, musste er ganz schnell nach Hause.

Folgene Parts hab ich mir gemerkt.

Rahmen: Cube Rahmen wie oben im Link
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 100mm ..glaub ich 
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 100mm
Lenker: Syntace (Keine Ahnung) 0mm Rise
Griffe: Keine Ahnung
Lenkerhörnchen: Weiße , Marke unbekannt.
Bremsen: Hope Mini mit 160mm Scheiben ohne Spider, also die Normalen Silbernen .
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr in Weiß
Felgen: Mavic 
Naben: Unbekannt.
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic Vr / Hr fast keine Luft drin 
Kurbeln: Silbernen Xt 3 Fach
Pedalen: Klickpedalen vlt von Shimano ohne Käfig.

Das Rad wurde heute am 6.12.2013 in Hilden gesichtet. 
DER KERL ist in meiner Klasse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (6. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wir sind in jedem Fall wieder in Latsch gebucht!!!!
> Pfälzer Wald warten wir noch auf das Go von Thomas!
> 
> Wäre natürlich "total doof" sich dort zu treffen
> ...



OK, ich meld mich dann sobald ich in Düsseldorf bin, mal per SMS bei Dir oder Makke zwecks Terminfeinkonkretabstimmung.


----------



## S.F. (6. Dezember 2013)

OK!

Liebe Freunde des großen D. Weihnachtsglühen am 15.12.!!!
Bitte vormerken!


----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2013)

bis dahin muss ich meinen Kopf wieder frei bekommen ... der ist dank ne fetten Erkältung komplett zu ... *grrrrrr*


----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2013)

Jute Besserung Makke! Ich kann leider nicht mit glÃ¼hen, weil ich da in den bergen bin...ich trinke am Freitag nen GlÃ¼hwein auf euch, viel SpaÃ beim GlÃ¼hwein- und CocktailschlÃ¼rfenð


----------



## fntms (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab's in Glühweinfarben im Kalender eingekringelt 



S.F. schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Liebe Freunde des großen D. Weihnachtsglühen am 15.12.!!!
> Bitte vormerken!


----------



## tdn8 (8. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des großen D. Weihnachtsglühen am 15.12.!!!
> Bitte vormerken!


Ist vorgemerkt!  Jedoch mit einem gaaanz großen Fragezeichen. 
Komme da gg. 15/16Uhr (?) aus'm Ruhrpott. Wenn ich bei irgendwem unterkommen könnte, wo ich mich verkrümmeln kann, um konzentriert (!) zu arbeiten, wär es vielleicht möglich. Freiwillige vor! 
Zwischenstopp in einem Café wär lässig aber ungünstig. Muß den Kram und das shooting zuvor schnell abschließen, weil's danach gleich wieder nach Süddeutschland geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2013)

weißt ja wo du klingeln kannst!!


----------



## Airhaenz (8. Dezember 2013)

Vorgemerkt. 

Bin heute vorm Liebesbeweis von einer Grupper Wanderer am Weiterfahren gehindert worden. Ich musste erst ein Pinchen "Fürst Bismarck" trinken und dem lustigen Liedchen lauschen, dass im Nieselregen dargeboten wurde.. PROST


----------



## tdn8 (9. Dezember 2013)

@ Makke: Okay, gerne. Wenn's deinen ladies zusagt, nehm ich das Klingelangebot sehr gerne an.  Also sieh zu, daß du wieder gesund wirst!


----------



## jugadora (10. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Liebe Freunde des großen D. Weihnachtsglühen am 15.12.!!!
> Bitte vormerken!



 bin dabei


----------



## Bee Wilder (12. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Liebe Freunde des großen D. Weihnachtsglühen am 15.12.!!!
> Bitte vormerken!



Wo denn und wann genau? Ich bring noch A-Jay mit, wenn es nicht zu früh ist.

Cheers
 Bee


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2013)

Gerade zur Trailtrophy 2014 in Latsch angemeldet 
Hoffe die Schulter tut bis dahin wieder


----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut!!!!


----------



## S.F. (13. Dezember 2013)

Bee Wilder schrieb:


> Wo denn und wann genau? Ich bring noch A-Jay mit, wenn es nicht zu früh ist.
> 
> Cheers
> Bee



Wenn das Cubanitos am Sonntag geöffnet hat, dann dort. 

Zeit: Ich würde sagen ab 20:00 Uhr




othu schrieb:


> Gerade zur Trailtrophy 2014 in Latsch angemeldet
> Hoffe die Schulter tut bis dahin wieder



Yeah! 

Schulter heilen wir mit ner klassischen Löffel-Operation


----------



## Frog (13. Dezember 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Gerade zur Trailtrophy 2014 in Latsch angemeldet
> Hoffe die Schulter tut bis dahin wieder





...ich auch


----------



## hellmono (13. Dezember 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Gerade zur Trailtrophy 2014 in Latsch angemeldet
> Hoffe die Schulter tut bis dahin wieder



Würde ja echt auch gerne mal wieder nach Latsch... Mh...

Was hast du an der Schulter gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2013)

Bin in den Grafenberger Wald geplumst als ich versucht habe am Stefan dranzubleiben.


----------



## tdn8 (13. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wenn das Cubanitos am Sonntag geöffnet hat, dann dort.
> Zeit: Ich würde sagen ab 20:00 Uhr


https://www.facebook.com/CubanitosBar/info
Cubanitos hat zu... 
Alternativ hätte das http://www.havana-lev.de/ geöffnet!!!  

Man, wohl hoffentlich nix Langwieriges? Gute Besserung, Otto!


----------



## Makke (13. Dezember 2013)

... das ist Super, auf der Webseite stand vor Tagen noch, das die Mo und Di zu haben.


----------



## hellmono (13. Dezember 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Bin in den Grafenberger Wald geplumst als ich versucht habe am Stefan dranzubleiben.



Und was hast du dann mit der Schulter angestellt?


----------



## lhampe (13. Dezember 2013)

@OTTO
klang letztes mal nicht so schlimm als de es erwähnt hast. Gute Besserung!


----------



## othu (13. Dezember 2013)

Gebrochen ist wohl nichts, aber irgendwas stimmt da nicht, ist jetzt 3 Wochen her und ich kann den Arm immer noch nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen. Muss damit noch mal zum Doc.
Zumal ich ab dem 26. Snowboarden muss....


----------



## hellmono (14. Dezember 2013)

Für die Schulter kann ich den Dr. Patzer in der Uniklinik sehr empfehlen. Der hat meine auch wieder gerichtet. Aber bis zum 26. wirds eng mit einem Termin in der Schultersprechstunde.


----------



## Frog (14. Dezember 2013)

Langsam wird es aber mal Zeit den Termin für das x-mas glühen zu fixieren.
Ort und Zeitpunkt?


----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2013)

ich muss Arbeiten aktuell und kann mich nicht wirklich darum kümmern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal die Bar Alexander für 20 Uhr angefragt. Warte noch auf Rüäckmeldung.
http://bar-alexander.com/


----------



## Frog (14. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Bar Alexander für 20 Uhr angefragt. Warte noch auf Rüäckmeldung.
> http://bar-alexander.com/




...Ort Super....Zeitpunkt?


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2013)

Ollliiiiiiii!!!! Guck mal in meinen Satz 

20:00 Uhr!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (14. Dezember 2013)

steht der Termin jetzt???


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich ruf da gleich nochmal an wegen Platz


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2013)

Reservierung steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiopei (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend, braucht von euch zufällig einer einen professionellen Zentrierständer?
Hätte einen Centrimaster in sehr gutem Zustand abzugeben: 2 Messuhren, Mittenfinder, Aufnahme für alle Achsstandards, etc.
Profigerät quasi.
Otto


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2013)

Da wäre ich dabei


----------



## lhampe (18. Dezember 2013)

schon angemeldet


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2013)

habe fun-riders  auf die Anmeldung geschrieben!


----------



## A7XFreak (20. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen. 
Ich will morgen eine Glüderrunde drehen. Hat da jemand Interesse mitzukommen? Mein Vorschlag wäre 11 Uhr Haasenmühle...bin da aber was beides angeht Flexibel.
Besten Gruß


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2013)

bin aktuell wegen ner Erkältung geparkt ...


----------



## _Hagen_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> bin aktuell wegen ner Erkältung geparkt ...



Auch bei deinem "Gesichts-Pelz" muß man sich abends zudecken - sonst gibbets nen kalten Hintern -> Erkältung


----------



## Makke (20. Dezember 2013)

fiese Möpp!!!!


----------



## _Hagen_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> fiese Möpp!!!!



_...immer 5 mal mehr als wie du..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (20. Dezember 2013)

Hagen, so kennen wir dich!

Otto, was macht die Schulter????


----------



## othu (21. Dezember 2013)

Moin Stefan, deutlich besser, fahre heute das erste Mal wieder, schaun wir mal.


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich zu hören Otto!


----------



## Makke (21. Dezember 2013)

@othu ... würdest Du mir Dein Lager-Ein-/Ausbauset mal zur Verfügung stellen?
das mit der Schulter klingt gut ... fahr vorsichtig!


----------



## Prolux (21. Dezember 2013)




----------



## othu (22. Dezember 2013)

@Makke: aber sicher!
Bin nur vom 26.-02. boarden, kannst aber gerne noch vorbeikommen und es einsammeln, ruf einfach an!


----------



## Mrzogs (23. Dezember 2013)

Moin, hier nochmal eine kleiner Zusammenschnitt der kleinen und grossen Heldentaten beim letzten Besuch der Filthies.
Leider war die Kamera nicht immer am Start, ein paar Aktionen sind deshalb unter den Tisch gefallen, next time.....
[VIDEO=33130]Filthytrails[/VIDEO]


----------



## Mrzogs (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Frog (23. Dezember 2013)

Mrzogs schrieb:


>



ich wäre auch nicht gesprungen......muss nicht sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (24. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Arbeit Peer! 

@Olli: Peer hat sich an dem Tag aber auch nicht lumpen lassen. Ausser beim Roadgap hat er nicht gekniffen! 
Ist leider nicht alles auf Film.

Die "Juwelen-Szene" am Schluss hatte ich eigentlich schon wieder erfolgreich verdrängt... 


Btw, hat wer Zeit und Lust, am 28 oder 29 nochmal schnell dorthin zu fahren, bevor zu ist.


----------



## Prolux (24. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Btw, hat wer Zeit und Lust, am 28 oder 29 nochmal schnell dorthin zu fahren, bevor zu ist.



wer ist zu, fahren möchte ich auch


----------



## S.F. (24. Dezember 2013)

Durch Änderung der Besitzverhältnisse und Arbeiten am neuen Eingang sollte der gesamte Park wohl ab dem 30.12. bis April geschlossen werden. Styles hat gerade gepostet, dass er die Genehmigung erhalten hat, die Filthy Trails an den Wochenenden über den alten Eingang weiterhin offen zu halten.
Da müüsen wa hin!!!

Hat sich mal jemand mit dem neuen Bikepark "Dreiländereck" in Aachen auseinandergesetzt?


----------



## S.F. (24. Dezember 2013)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*

an alle!

Und happy Trails!!!!!!


----------



## Juppidoo (24. Dezember 2013)

Schönes vid, da kriegt man wieder richtig Lust. Das mit dem "Verweigern" und den Kronjuwelen kommt mir bekannt vor. Aua


----------



## lhampe (24. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben heute die Pfunde vorab weggestrampelt

Ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten. 

Filthies bin ich dabei. Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (24. Dezember 2013)

allen Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Shutton (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey. 
Nun habe ich den Jahresabschluss endlich geschafft und möchte mich nun endlich dem Biken mehr hin geben. 
Ich lese hier ganz oft von irgend einem Funpark oder geeigneten Abfahrten... Wo sind die?? 
Ich war jetzt schon öfters im Grafenberger Wald - aber keine anderen biker oder Fun park gefunden. 

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs in Düsseldorf oder erreichbarer Entfernung?! Habe voll Brand 

Ansonsten euch allen noch einen schönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.F. (26. Dezember 2013)

Sorry! Men at work!


----------



## christoph1976 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bin relativ neu in Düsseldorf.Wem kann man sich den mal ner Feierabendrunde anschliessen?
Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## S.F. (27. Dezember 2013)

So, nach dem letzten Arbeitstag des Jahres eine etwas ausführlichere Antwort.

Christoph76, du hattest ja schonmal gefragt, an den Terminen hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert. 
Bei gutem Wetter und winterlicher Laune wird auch im neuen Jahr wieder die Dienstagsrunde ab ca 18:00 gefahren.
Treffpunkt ist meist der Parkplatz Fahneburgstr./ Ernst-Poensgen-Allee.

Wenn ihr hier regelmässig mitlest, werden die öffentlichen Termine hier auch regelmässig gepostet.

Am Sonntag geht es mit schwerem Gerät nach Belgien zu den Filthy Trails. Mit einem Enduro wird man dort auch glücklich. 
Es gibt dort keinen Lift. Fullface ist empfehlenswert aber nicht Pflicht. Knie und Ellenbogenschutz sollte man schon dabei haben.

Im neuen Jahr werden sicher wieder regelmässige Touren in D und der näheren Umgebung gefahren. 
Schliesst euch einfach mal einer der lokalen Runden in Düsseldorf an, der Rest findet sich schon.
Vielleicht sind wir euch ja auch viel zu wild... oder zu langsam.


----------



## christoph1976 (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.Ist auch jemand aus Bilk oder Volmerswerth hier unterwegs, also aus der Nachbarschaft?


----------



## Shutton (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube zur Dienstagrunde werde ich wohl auch mal dazu kommen  

Also ich wohne in Unterbilk Nähe dem EVK. Also Nachbarschaft beinahe hergestellt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2013)

Super! Dann sehen wir uns auf einer der nächsten Dienstagsrunden. Die werden hier angesagt, da auch wetterabhängig.

Für alle, die mit nach Belgien fahren. Um 10:00 geht´s in Düsseldorf los und wir werden gegen 11:00 in Maasmechelen sein.


----------



## S.F. (29. Dezember 2013)

Mission Filthies Bilder complete!


----------



## lhampe (29. Dezember 2013)

Super Bilder. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (29. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Fotos, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!


----------



## Makke (30. Dezember 2013)

nicht schlecht Kinners ... beneide Euch ein wenig!


----------



## Kurtchen (30. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Bilder, da waere ich gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## S.F. (30. Dezember 2013)

Wir hätten euch auch gerne mitgenommen Jungs!

@Makke: die Wing ist leider noch nicht richtig fahrbar. Das Gap hat Styles geschlossen, aber die Anfahrt ist noch nicht befestigt und es gibt keine Landung. Man springt so ein wenig ins Gerümpel. Beim nächsten Mal bist du wieder dabei!!!!


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2013)

Dir auch Danny!
Kommt alle gut rüber und bleibt gesund und fit für alle die tollen Touren, Rennen, Bikeparks, Landschaften und Motive, die uns für 2014 bevorstehen und auf die wir uns schon alle freuen können. 

Für mich kann 2014 kommen! Das neue Outfit ist eben angekommen!


----------



## hellmono (31. Dezember 2013)

Die Klamotten gefallen gut, wo gibts die? Nie gesehen.

Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Dezember 2013)

Die pilze sehen mir aber sehr verdächtig aus. Juten rutsch.


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Die Klamotten gefallen gut, wo gibts die? Nie gesehen.
> 
> Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!






natureboy79 schrieb:


> Die pilze sehen mir aber sehr verdächtig aus. Juten rutsch.



Ahoi Rasselbande!!! Alles Gute zum neuen Jahr und happy trails!!!

Die Klamottenmarke ist recht neu. Haben wir im letzten Jahr im Vinschgau bei den Jungs von Südtirolbike entdeckt. 
Gibts im Direktvertrieb unter www.trailsucht.de

Norman, die Killerpilze habe ich dann immer dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (1. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dir auch Danny!
> Kommt alle gut rüber und bleibt gesund und fit für alle die tollen Touren, Rennen, Bikeparks, Landschaften und Motive, die uns für 2014 bevorstehen und auf die wir uns schon alle freuen können.
> 
> Für mich kann 2014 kommen! Das neue Outfit ist eben angekommen!



Mensch Doc.S da hast du schicken Kram aufgetan..
Glaub ich trete deinem Team bei 
Die Hometrails waren richtig flowig heute.

@all: Happy New Year !


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2014)

Freitag Glüder ab Haasenmühle???


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Januar 2014)

da bin ich schon wieder am malochen


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Januar 2014)

Fahre heute hier ne runde.hatte magenprobleme, muss erstmal wieder kondi aufbauen


----------



## fntms (2. Januar 2014)

Bin auch leider wieder am arbeiten. Wie wäre es am Samstag mit Glüder?


----------



## hellmono (2. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Freitag Glüder ab Haasenmühle???



Ich könnte mal die Regierung nach einem Zeitfenster fragen. Aber das Wetter soll ja eher bescheiden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tdn8 (2. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Für mich kann 2014 kommen! Das neue Outfit ist eben angekommen!



Sehr lässiger Kram, Stefan! Mal wieder ein Jammer, daß es für Mädels kaum Auswahl an Bikeklamotten gibt.

@ all: Wünsche euch ein herrlich entspanntes und glückliches Jahr ohne diese unnützen Boden- und Baumkontakte!


----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2014)

Mädelz - Stuff haben die doch auch Anke! 

Dir auch ohne Baum und Boden!!!!!


----------



## MartinCremer (2. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen!

Samstag vormittag soll das Wetter gar nicht mal soo schlecht werden, jemand Lust für zwei Stunden oder so im Aaper Wald eine Runde zu drehen? Hätte ab 10 Zeit ...


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2014)

Allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr ... 
Dann mal schön Kette rechts und immer ne Hand breit Trail unter den Stollen ...


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Januar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr zusammen!
> 
> Samstag vormittag soll das Wetter gar nicht mal soo schlecht werden, jemand Lust für zwei Stunden oder so im Aaper Wald eine Runde zu drehen? Hätte ab 10 Zeit ...



Können wir mal festhalten.


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Januar 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Können wir mal festhalten.


wenns dabei bleibt, morgen 10:00 Ecke Ernst Poensgen/Graf Recke?


----------



## DPM (3. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues,euch allen.


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Januar 2014)

10.00 uhr schaff ich nicht.muss absagen


----------



## MartinCremer (4. Januar 2014)

Kein Ding,  nächstes mal 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## githriz (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen! 
Hat einer von euch morgen Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Ich hab nicht soo viel Zeit, müsste spätestens um drei wieder daheim sein.
Fauna oder Grafenberger oder sowas in der Richtung fänd ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Januar 2014)

könnte nur Vormittags und das wird knapp ... muss gegen 13:00 Uhr zu Hause sein ....


----------



## Prolux (4. Januar 2014)

morgen kann ich auch nicht!


----------



## githriz (4. Januar 2014)

13.00 Uhr ist echt knapp. Wir starten um 11 bei mir und fahren dann Richtung Fauna.


----------



## MartinCremer (5. Januar 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr ist echt knapp. Wir starten um 11 bei mir und fahren dann Richtung Fauna.


Moin moin!
Kann man sich noch anschließen? Vg, Martin


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2014)

Und, habt ihr euch noch zusammengefunden?

Bin heute locker durch Ratingen getrabt....


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr euch noch zusammengefunden?
> 
> Bin heute locker durch Ratingen getrabt....


Super Glückwunsch !

Der Schlamm war heute aber auch fein..


----------



## S.F. (5. Januar 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Super Glückwunsch !
> 
> Der Schlamm war heute aber auch fein..



Das glaube ich gerne! Wo wart ihr?


----------



## githriz (5. Januar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Kann man sich noch anschließen? Vg, Martin


Hättest du gerne machen können, habs leider nicht rechtzeitig gesehen.


----------



## MartinCremer (5. Januar 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Hättest du gerne machen können, habs leider nicht rechtzeitig gesehen.


nächstes mal sag ich einfach früher bescheid. Aber war bestimmt schön matschig, oder? War nur eine Runde mit den Wanderstiefeln unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brieden (12. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde morgen Vormittag?


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2014)

Heute ist schlecht ... 
Im Palettenweg liegt ne fette Birke, da müssen wir mal wieder ran ...


----------



## brieden (13. Januar 2014)

Hat morgen (Dienstag) jemand lust auf eine Ausfahrt? Ich peile eine Rundfahrt im Grafenbergerwald und Umgebung an. Bin neu in Düsseldorf, zeitlich flexibel und habe leider keine Lampe, ein Nightride fällt daher eher flach.


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2014)

Das wird schwierig bis unmöglich. Vor 17 Uhr geht nix und morgen ist erst einmal laufen angesagt.
Wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, gibt es auch wieder die Dienstagsrunde. Da die aber meist erst gegen 18 UIhr starten, wirst du um eine ordentliche Lampe nicht herum kommen.


----------



## hellmono (13. Januar 2014)

Wollt ihr die Dienstagsrunde nicht mal auf 18:30 / 19 Uhr verschieben? 
Ansonsten plädiere ich dafür, ab ca. März die Freitagsrunde ab 16/17 Uhr wieder zu starten. Das war vor 2 Jahren eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2014)

So lange arbeitet doch keiner  

Freitag 17 Uhr wäre ne Möglichkeit! Mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2014)

wäre coll mal wieder öffter zusammen ne Runde zu drehen ... ich weiß, hab mich ja selber in der letzten Zeit kaum blicken lassen ... ich werde mich bessern


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2014)

Ooooooooooohhhhhh, ich dachte es wäre ausgestorben....


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2014)

nene ... Ungeziefer ist hartnäckig


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2014)

Du meinst wohl Wollmammuts????


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2014)

... die auch ...


----------



## pauing (13. Januar 2014)

Freitagsrunde ab März fände ich auch gut....16:00Uhr wäre ne top Zeit! Da hätte man dann nen Grund den Hammer früh fallen zu lassen


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2014)

Dann pass aber auf, dass du das Wollmammut nicht triffst! Ist das letzte seiner Art!


----------



## Frog (14. Januar 2014)

irgendeiner hat mich letztens nach dem 8er in Latsch gefragt...hier noch mal der Link dazu:


----------



## MartinCremer (14. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es denn mit einer sonntagsrunde aus? Vielleicht so gegen 11? Im GraWa?


----------



## othu (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn noch einer kurzfristig ne Lampe braucht kann er/sie sich melden. Habe reichlich hier rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brieden (14. Januar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit einer sonntagsrunde aus? Vielleicht so gegen 11? Im GraWa?


Bei einer Sonntagsrunde wäre ich dabei! Uhrzeit passt auch.


----------



## MartinCremer (15. Januar 2014)

brieden schrieb:


> Bei einer Sonntagsrunde wäre ich dabei! Uhrzeit passt auch.


Super! Zwei Arbeitskollegen von mir kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch mit. Treffpunkt ist der Staufenplatz.


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dann pass aber auf, dass du das Wollmammut nicht triffst! Ist das letzte seiner Art!



komm Du mal in meine Nähe .... *grrrrschimpf*

so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...
der 1x9 Antrieb ist noch keine finale Lösung ... und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt:

(die Bilder sind mit nem Smartfone erstellt und daher nicht so berauschend)


----------



## othu (15. Januar 2014)

sweet! Wie fährt es?
inkl. Lager nehme ich an


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

jaja ... Lager sind drinn 
Am Dämpfer ist leiter das Gleitlager hiüber, da muss noch ein Neues rein. 
Für ne Runde um den Block hats gereicht, fährt sich ganz gut ... aber ich muss noch ein paar Einstellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer anpassen.


----------



## othu (15. Januar 2014)

DU Bushings für den Dämpfer inkl. Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug hab ich glaub ich noch da.


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

hmm ... dann sollten wir uns treffen ... wird aber erst in anderthalb Wochen was bei mir.


----------



## othu (15. Januar 2014)

läuft nicht weg, meld dich einfach wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## Frog (15. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> komm Du mal in meine Nähe .... *grrrrschimpf*
> 
> so ... meine Trailrakete ist auch so ziemlich fertig ...
> der 1x9 Antrieb ist noch keine finale Lösung ... und die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt:
> ...





Makke schrieb:


> jaja ... Lager sind drinn
> Am Dämpfer ist leiter das Gleitlager hiüber, da muss noch ein Neues rein.
> Für ne Runde um den Block hats gereicht, fährt sich ganz gut ... aber ich muss noch ein paar Einstellungen an Gabel und Dämpfer anpassen.




Hey Makke....Gr.: ? und schick mir mal per Mail, wo du die Gabel her hast (€!).
Und ...sieht gut aus.....Antrieb hinten ? vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (15. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> hmm ... dann sollten wir uns treffen ... wird aber erst in anderthalb Wochen was bei mir.



Makke?! wir haben da noch was vor! Ich sach nur…DER Trail…


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein "L" und die Pike ist von HiBike ... also kein Geheimnis


----------



## Frog (15. Januar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Das ist ein "L" und die Pike ist von HiBike ... also kein Geheimnis




jetzt doch L genommen....ich find die Größe ja gut...viele andere meinen ja das sie bis 185 ein M nehmen müssen


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

hätte ich vor 4 Jahren auch noch gemacht ... frag mal den Stefan, der hat laaaaange auf mich eingerdet ... 




rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Makke?! wir haben da noch was vor! Ich sach nur…DER Trail…



stimmt ... sollten wir ab KW 5 mal etwas fokusieren!!!!


----------



## S.F. (15. Januar 2014)

Gefällt!!!! 

Obere KeFü?

Trail: Check
Treff: Check
KW5: Check
L: Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeck!!!!


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

obere Kettenführung passt nicht ... Truvativ Kurbel und ISCG5 scheinen grundsätzlich nicht so optimiert zu sein.
Bin eh noch am überlegen, ob einfach so gut ist ... ging aber gerade nicht anderst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (15. Januar 2014)

schick, die roten Akzente kenne ich irgendwo her...
Habe noch jede Menge Huber(IGUS)Lager hier. Die funktionieren eventuell aber nur mit elox Buchsen.


----------



## hellmono (15. Januar 2014)

Darf ich mal probefahren? Zumindest dann, wenn wir jemals wieder zusammen fahren sollten.


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2014)

das werden wir tun ... !!! erst mal Anfassen, dann sehen wir weiter .. . 

*Frage:* hat jemand ganz zufällg eine *TRS+ für ISCG05* rumliegen? Würde gerne mal schaun, ob die bei mir passt ...


----------



## A7XFreak (17. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Glüderrunde am Samstag?


----------



## Sash84 (17. Januar 2014)

Lust ja, zeit leider am Samstag nein


----------



## Atticus (17. Januar 2014)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ne Glüderrunde am Samstag?


----------



## Atticus (17. Januar 2014)

Ich würde gerne morgen mitkommen! Wann und wo? Was ist Glüder?


----------



## A7XFreak (17. Januar 2014)

Glüder ist in Solingen an der Wupper.
Treffpunkt wäre hier: 51.129599,7.025498 ( Einfach bei so wies da steht bei Googlemaps eintippen)
Wäre 11 Uhr okey?


----------



## Atticus (17. Januar 2014)

ich komme aus Düsseldorf, können wir uns nicht am Bahnhof Solingen treffen?


----------



## hellmono (17. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht sollte dir noch jemand sagen, dass Glüder a) technisch kein Kindergeburtstag ist, und b) locker über 1.000hm beinhaltet. 

Bahnhof macht auch keinen Sinn, weil es da keine Trails gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mir irgendwie schon gedacht das das nichts wird. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Atticus (18. Januar 2014)

mir ist schon klar, dass es am Bahnhof keine Trails gibt, aber ich hab kein GPS und würde sicherlich nicht dahin finden


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2014)

Wie haben sich bloß früher die Leute zurechtgefunden, ohne GPS? Karten vielleicht? Oder heutzutage mit diesem neumodischen Internet.

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Solingen Hbf, Ohligs, Deutschland&daddr=Haasenmühle, Solingen, Deutschland&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.146079,7.015028&spn=0.04523,0.087805&sll=51.146725,7.034254&sspn=0.045229,0.087805&geocode=FQamDAMdet5qACkd_L8aH9O4RzGsHRk30310rw;FWE3DAMdpjZrAClt3M_ysyy_RzFgwJI0BEMkBQ&oq=Solingen&dirflg=w&mra=ls&t=m&z=14


----------



## Sash84 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ja nicht, dass sich dieses Internet durchsetzt. - Naserümpf-


----------



## Atticus (18. Januar 2014)

ok zur Haasenmühle sieht es nicht so kompliziert aus. 13 Uhr?


----------



## brieden (18. Januar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit einer sonntagsrunde aus? Vielleicht so gegen 11? Im GraWa?


Bleibt es bei Sonntag um 11 am Staufenplatz?


----------



## MartinCremer (18. Januar 2014)

brieden schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei Sonntag um 11 am Staufenplatz?


Ja, bleibt dabei! Gruß martin


----------



## Sash84 (18. Januar 2014)

Bzgl der sonntagsrunde: wieviel km fahrt ihr grob und wie sieht es vom Tempo aus? Eher Hardtail für Waldwege oder Fully und Richtung Rinne etc?


----------



## MartinCremer (18. Januar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Bzgl der sonntagsrunde: wieviel km fahrt ihr grob und wie sieht es vom Tempo aus? Eher Hardtail für Waldwege oder Fully und Richtung Rinne etc?


Meistens fahren wir so ca 11/2 bis 2 stunden entspricht von der Strecke so ungefähr der dienstagsrunde, also überall wo sich ein Waldweg vermeiden lässt wird das auch gemacht  ich nehm mein fully aber Hardtail geht auch. Ich glaube, die Rinne kenne ich noch nicht, bin immer offen für neue Strecken. Von der Strecke her werden das so ca 20km. Hoch eher gemütlicher, runter so schnell wie jeder mag 
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (18. Januar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Meistens fahren wir so ca 11/2 bis 2 stunden entspricht von der Strecke so ungefähr der dienstagsrunde, also überall wo sich ein Waldweg vermeiden lässt wird das auch gemacht  ich nehm mein fully aber Hardtail geht auch. Ich glaube, die Rinne kenne ich noch nicht, bin immer offen für neue Strecken. Von der Strecke her werden das so ca 20km.
> Gruß Martin


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Worauf ich hinaus wollte mit der ht/Fully-Frage war, ob ihr mehr auf zügige km auf Straße und Waldwegen aus seid oder eher Single Trails etc. aufsucht.  
Wenn nichts dagegen spricht und es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt würde ich mich gerne mal testweise anschließen. Wenn ich euch zu sehr aufhalten sollte strampel ich einfach allein noch ein paar km im Wald oder dreh um. Soll ja wieder passables Wetter werden.


----------



## MartinCremer (18. Januar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Worauf ich hinaus wollte mit der ht/Fully-Frage war, ob ihr mehr auf zügige km auf Straße und Waldwegen aus seid oder eher Single Trails etc. aufsucht.
> Wenn nichts dagegen spricht und es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt würde ich mich gerne mal testweise anschließen. Wenn ich euch zu sehr aufhalten sollte strampel ich einfach allein noch ein paar km im Wald oder dreh um. Soll ja wieder passables Wetter werden.



Na klar, schließ dich einfach an! Wir sind auch eine bunte Mischung was die Kondition und den Ehrfahrungslevel angeht. Bis Morgen!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht sieht man sich.wollte gleich auch mal los bisschen kondi aufbauen.


----------



## MartinCremer (19. Januar 2014)

War ne prima Runde heute! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Sash84 (19. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall! Leute, Strecken, Wetter; hat aus meiner Sicht alles gepasst.  Gerne wieder


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht genau ob ihr das gewesen seid.drei mann in nähe der rinne.ich hatte ein grünes bike und KEINEN helm auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinCremer (19. Januar 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau ob ihr das gewesen seid.drei mann in nähe der rinne.ich hatte ein grünes bike und KEINEN helm auf.


hmm, könnte sein, wir waren da so gegen 2 .... aber KEINEN helm ?? X)


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss sehr böse


----------



## S.F. (19. Januar 2014)

Ahoi Gemeinde!
Wer hat denn am Freitag Zeit für unseren legendären Fun-Riders Stammtisch?????


Zweite Frage:
Easyphone Enduro Cup in Esneux:
http://www.bikebrigade.de/enduro-easyphone-cup-anmeldung-fuer-esneux-ist-offen/

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## natureboy79 (20. Januar 2014)

Moin enduro klingt gut.ich denke über die tt in der pfalz nach.
Habe auch mal bisschen rumgegoogelt,der kalmit in der pfalz würde sich bestimmt auch lohnen.


----------



## hellmono (20. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde!
> Wer hat denn am Freitag Zeit für unseren legendären Fun-Riders Stammtisch?????
> 
> 
> ...



Bin im Urlaub. 

Und Belgien: Lohnt sich das? Gutes Rennen?


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2014)

Esneux war letztes Jahr nett und sehr familiäre Stimmung (im positiven Sinn).
Freitag wäre ich dabei und stimme für den Bahnhof.


----------



## lhampe (20. Januar 2014)

Am Freitag gibt's erste Cerveza auf der Isla Bonita


----------



## tdn8 (20. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde!
> Wer hat denn am Freitag Zeit für unseren legendären Fun-Riders Stammtisch?????


Ich darf arbeiten, in der verbotenen Stadt, dessen Name mit K... beginnt.


----------



## S.F. (20. Januar 2014)

Na dann kannst du wenigstens beim darauffolgenden Stammtisch ne Runde schmeissen Anke....


----------



## Airhaenz (20. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ahoi Gemeinde!
> Wer hat denn am Freitag Zeit für unseren legendären Fun-Riders Stammtisch?????
> 
> 
> ...



Stammtisch bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinCremer (21. Januar 2014)

Moin!

Freitag kann ich leider nicht. 

Aber wie sieht es mit einer GraWa Runde am Sonntag aus? Start 10:00 Uhr am Staufenplatz, ca. 2 Stunden und dann eventuell noch rum Richtung Gerresheim, je nach Lust und Laune...


Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## S.F. (21. Januar 2014)

Ich komme mit Ski.....


----------



## Sash84 (22. Januar 2014)

Freitag kann ich aufgrund vom 12-Kampf leider auch nicht aber Sonntag würde ich mich sehr gerne wieder anschließen. Hoffen wir mal dass es nicht zu matschig wird. 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe hat der Bikepark Warstein noch auf. Da jemand an einem der nächsten Wochenenden Interesse sofern jetzt nicht doch der Schnee zu uns kommt?


----------



## H-P (22. Januar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Ski.....



Mit oder ohne Klamotten? ;-)


----------



## brieden (22. Januar 2014)

Sonntag 10 Uhr klingt super!


----------



## brieden (24. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter soll nun Samstag wesentlich besser werden als Sonntag. Was meint ihr? Verlegung auf Samstag möglich?


----------



## MartinCremer (24. Januar 2014)

Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht, von daher werde ich wohl oder übel dem Wetter trotzen


----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin!
Gibt es ne 4x Strecke oder eine BMX Bahn in Düsseldorf und Umgebung?


----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2014)

Doofes Chrome Browser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2014)

Doppelt und Dreifach


----------



## Snap4x (24. Januar 2014)

Schei ss Internet


----------



## Sash84 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre nem kleinen Ausritt morgen auch nicht abgeneigt aufgrund des Wetters.
Wenn das mit Grafenberger Wald o. ä. nichts werden sollte, erkunde ich bei mir in Breitscheid/Essen-Kettwig noch etwas die Umgebung und such neue Trails.


----------



## brieden (24. Januar 2014)

Morgen gegen 10, oder 11 am Staufenplatz? Oder ist dir das zu später?


----------



## Sash84 (24. Januar 2014)

brieden schrieb:


> Morgen gegen 10, oder 11 am Staufenplatz? Oder ist dir das zu später?


Ich würde dann eher zu 11 tendieren. Dann kann ich davor noch etwas erledigen, in der Hoffnung es dann auch pünktlich zu schaffen. 
Warst du letzten Sonntag auch dabei? Weiß bis auf Martin (Kunststück ) nicht wer sich hinter welchem Nickname hier sonst versteckt.
Wie lange brauchst du etwa zum Staufenplatz wenn ich fragen darf? Wenn nur wir beide fahren, könnte ich dir sonst auch morgen kurz Bescheid sagen, wann ich da sein kann, damit nicht hinterher jemand warten muss.


----------



## MartinCremer (25. Januar 2014)

Bin morgen leider raus, krank geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brieden (26. Januar 2014)

Waren gestern schon unterwegs und sind ein bisschen rumgeirrt  
Gute Besserung.


----------



## S.F. (27. Januar 2014)

Schön! 
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/road-trip-a-wander-through-the-highlands-of-scotland/


----------



## hellmono (27. Januar 2014)

Stefan, Lust auf nen Roadtrip dieses Jahr?


----------



## Prolux (28. Januar 2014)

heute bike tour zum windigen eck gemacht, man war das anstrengend!


----------



## S.F. (28. Januar 2014)

Jan, müssen wa ma erörtern. Du hast ja als Familienvater nicht mehr so viel Zeit. 

Danny, du warst wo? War das ne erweiterte Drie Dyken Tocht???


----------



## Prolux (28. Januar 2014)

ich war im wind am fahren (dat is als wennse flieghst) am rhein


----------



## Prolux (28. Januar 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Stefan, Lust auf nen Roadtrip dieses Jahr?



das hört sich interessant an!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (29. Januar 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Stefan, Lust auf nen Roadtrip dieses Jahr?


Roadtrip Schottland? Dabei!  Wenn noch Zeit übrig bleibt – und am besten außerhalb der Mückensaison


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2014)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Roadtrip Schottland? Dabei!  Wenn noch Zeit übrig bleibt – und am besten außerhalb der Mückensaison



Sehr gut!!! Ihr geht mit Buson shoppen und ich habe Zeit zum Biken!!!


----------



## brieden (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand am Wochenende Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (30. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Prolux (30. Januar 2014)

http://youtu.be/i9qbLsO9xXY


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

So, Anmeldung für das Bluegrass Enduro Rennen in Dabo ist durch!


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2014)

toll ... 

Ich wollte bei huber-bushings.com was bestellen, braucht noch jemand etwas?


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Kannst dich noch für die open class anmelden!
Aber Rennen ist doch eh nicht deins! 

Wir machen dafür was anderes schönes!!!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Bin jetzt auch für Patric Maes am 23.03. angemeldet: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/enduros/inscription-enduro

Wer will, kann sich gerne eintragen und mitkommen.


----------



## lhampe (1. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch für Patric Maes am 23.03. angemeldet: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/enduros/inscription-enduro
> 
> Wer will, kann sich gerne eintragen und mitkommen.


da bin ich auch dabei, ach ja bezahlen sollte man noch....


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2014)

alles Termine, bei denen ich raus bin ...


----------



## Mrzogs (1. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch für Patric Maes am 23.03. angemeldet: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/enduros/inscription-enduro
> 
> Wer will, kann sich gerne eintragen und mitkommen.


moin, mal ne doofe Frage was habt ihr denn bei Lizenz, Team, number plate eingetragen??
bzw. geht das auch ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. Februar 2014)

Beim vtt bin ich auch dabei...ich habe bei team fun-riders und bei number plate nichts eingetragen...man braucht aber wohl eine fittigkeitsbestätigung vom hausarzt, um starten zu dürfen...


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2014)

Was


S.F. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch für Patric Maes am 23.03. angemeldet: http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be/enduros/inscription-enduro
> 
> Wer will, kann sich gerne eintragen und mitkommen.


 ist das ?


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Endurorennen in der Nähe von Malmedy Jochen. Fun-Riders in Teamstärke wäre schon cool!

Ingo, Gesundheitsnachweis ist immer Pflicht bei den Rennen im Ausland. Bekommst du beim Hausarzt. Ist ein allgemeiner Fitnessnachweis. Steht quais drauf: "ist befähigt an Sport und Rennveranstaltungen teilzunehmen".


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Februar 2014)

Wenn du für mich dometscht komm ich mit..


S.F. schrieb:


> Endurorennen in der Nähe von Malmedy Jochen. Fun-Riders in Teamstärke wäre schon cool!
> 
> Ingo, Gesundheitsnachweis ist immer Pflicht bei den Rennen im Ausland. Bekommst du beim Hausarzt. Ist ein allgemeiner Fitnessnachweis. Steht quais drauf: "ist befähigt an Sport und Rennveranstaltungen teilzunehmen".


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Klar mach ich..... mit Händen und Füssen! 
In Malmedy klappt das doch auch immer gut!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Do you Enduro???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (1. Februar 2014)

Hahaha, großartig! Aber ohne Enduroschnürsenkel geht wirklich garnix


----------



## hellmono (1. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Klar mach ich..... mit Händen und Füssen!
> In Malmedy klappt das doch auch immer gut!



So, auch registriert, Überweisung geht gleich raus.
Masters Klasse anzuwählen war aber schon hart... Ist Masters denn noch Enduro?!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Nein, Masters ist kein Enduro!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Enduro beginnt erst bei Masters 2!


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2014)

nene ... das ist bereits Rollatorklasse


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Ach Mist, ja stimmt!


----------



## Der Boulder (3. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> So, Anmeldung für das Bluegrass Enduro Rennen in Dabo ist durch!


Hi Stefan, holste mich hier ab? Ist ja quasi vor meiner Haustür.....
Vielleicht melde ich mich auch noch an.
Ciao Michael


----------



## Der Boulder (3. Februar 2014)

@ SF:
fährst Du Wettbewerb oder Enduro Open?


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2014)

Wettbewerb!   Enduro open ist aber sicher nicht schlecht, da nur drei Sonderprüfungen. Zum Reinschnuppern genau richtig!
Treffen wir uns dort?


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2014)

Makkeee, Hagen! 
So geht ein SX natürlich auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (4. Februar 2014)

da steht wohl jemand auf GROSSE buchstaben.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2014)

Kinders vor lauter Bauen und momentan auch Rüsselseuche komm ich mit den heimischen Tracks einfach nicht mehr hinterher..
Also stelle ich jetzt mal eine verzweifelte teenymässige Anfrage: 
Das muss im bergischen sein. Faher und Filmer sind Kölner / Altenberger Locals


----------



## Sash84 (4. Februar 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Kinders vor lauter Bauen und momentan auch Rüsselseuche komm ich mit den heimischen Tracks einfach nicht mehr hinterher..
> Also stelle ich jetzt mal eine verzweifelte teenymässige Anfrage:
> Das muss im bergischen sein. Faher und Filmer sind Kölner / Altenberger Locals



Und wo/was ist die Anfrage? Wo das ist? 
Laut den Kommentaren Freiburg.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Und wo/was ist die Anfrage? Wo das ist?
> Laut den Kommentaren Freiburg.



Genau..

Verdammt du hast glaub ich recht mit Freiburg..Nur ein weiteres Zeichen meiner Verzweifelung und akuterunterbikung..


----------



## Sash84 (4. Februar 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Genau..
> 
> Verdammt du hast glaub ich recht mit Freiburg..Nur ein weiteres Zeichen meiner Verzweifelung und akuterunterbikung..



Ich selber weiß nicht wo es ist.
Aber in den Kommentaren tauchte mehrfach Freiburg auf.
Sowohl Video als auch Location sind aber ganz cool. 

Mit ein paar Matschreifen kann man derzeit aber auch noch gut fahren, dafür das wir Februar haben. 
Aber stimmt schon, der Sommer kann nicht schnell genug kommen, wenn man dann abends noch fahren kann und am Wochenende Bikeparks etc. unsicher machen kann.


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Ich selber weiß nicht wo es ist.
> Aber in den Kommentaren tauchte mehrfach Freiburg auf.
> Sowohl Video als auch Location sind aber ganz cool.
> 
> ...



Ich hab Matschreifen drauf, mir fehlen gerad enur die Strecken für den DH ler in der Gegend.. Kothen macht mir einfach keinen Spaß..bzw ich bin zu lahm im Schlamm dort.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2014)

Armer Jochen!!!!  Ich kenne die Strecke. Zumindest die alte. Das ist die DH/FR Strecke in Freiburg Zähringen oberhalb der Malschule. Die hat der Onkel Ebersbach schon vor mehr als 15 Jahren installiert.  Bin die vor knapp 10 Jahren mit dem Freerider gefahren. War damals schon sehr flüssig zu fahren.


----------



## Der Boulder (5. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wettbewerb!   Enduro open ist aber sicher nicht schlecht, da nur drei Sonderprüfungen. Zum Reinschnuppern genau richtig!
> Treffen wir uns dort?


Richtig, reinschnuppern werd ich mal......
Aber wenn Du Wettbewerb fährst, kannst de mich gar nicht an die Hand nehmen
Wie 3 Sonderprüfungen? Und Du musst/darfst nur 1mal runter, oder wie?
Ja, wir können uns da treffen. Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich morgens früh anreisen.
Oder am Tag vorher, im Womo pennen und morgens mit frisch aufgesetztem Espresso wachwerden, mal sehen.


----------



## othu (5. Februar 2014)

Hab mich für Esneux angemeldet, letztes Jahr kam da noch ne Bestätigungsemail, habt ihr die bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (5. Februar 2014)

So, angemeldet und bezahlt. Dabo kann kommen


----------



## Prolux (6. Februar 2014)

@S. F.,

habe extra für dich ein Foto geknipst, heute Mittag bei Zons!


----------



## pauing (6. Februar 2014)

Oh orange, schickes Dingen!


----------



## S.F. (6. Februar 2014)

Jau Danny! 
Das nenne ich Motivation! 
Knallt in der Sonne noch mehr! 

Und der Schriftzug, den finde ich spitzenmäßig!!!!


----------



## Prolux (6. Februar 2014)

Danke Jungens!


----------



## -Wally- (7. Februar 2014)

Danny! Dat nenn ich mal guten Geschmack! Respekt, gefällt! Auch der Schriftzug passt gut dazu...fehlen nur noch leuchtend blaue Laufräder dazu!   Geil!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

sehr gute Arbeit Danny .... so soll das!!!


----------



## brieden (8. Februar 2014)

Hat morgen ab 10 jemand Lust auf ne Runde im Grafenbergerwald und Umgebung?


----------



## MartinCremer (8. Februar 2014)

brieden schrieb:


> Hat morgen ab 10 jemand Lust auf ne Runde im Grafenbergerwald und Umgebung?


dabei!


----------



## Sash84 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich sag mal nicht Nein  
Entscheide dass je nach Verfassung und etwas vom Wetter morgen früh und meld mich bei euch


----------



## lhampe (8. Februar 2014)

Hi Danny,

schick, schick, aber ist das nicht meine Farbe...


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

ne ... die vom Mirsch


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2014)

Da fehlt ja auch der Goldflitter!


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

der Danny ist goldig genug .... der braucht das nicht extra im Lack ... *duckundweg*


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2014)

hehe! Gold-Danny! Passend zu Olympia!


----------



## Prolux (8. Februar 2014)

danke Makke,

sehr nett von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (8. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> hehe! Gold-Danny! Passend zu Olympia!


he, wieso olympia.


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2014)

*singt* Everyone's a winner baby. That´s the truth...


----------



## Makke (8. Februar 2014)

ich hab aktuell den Gemütsstand hiervon


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2014)

Tja, damit bist du? ...........


----------



## S.F. (8. Februar 2014)

Raus!!!!


----------



## pauing (8. Februar 2014)

Fährt morgen einer oder herrscht Winterpause?


----------



## MartinCremer (8. Februar 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Fährt morgen einer oder herrscht Winterpause?


Hi! Christian und ich fahren morgen ab 10 vom Staufenplatz aus. Schließ dich doch an!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## pauing (8. Februar 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Hi! Christian und ich fahren morgen ab 10 vom Staufenplatz aus. Schließ dich doch an!
> Gruß, Martin


Was würdet ihr beiden von nem Ortswechsel halten? Ne Runde in Glüder könnte man sich gut vorstellen Ich starte mit lars um 11 da... Wart ihr da schon mal?


----------



## MartinCremer (9. Februar 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr beiden von nem Ortswechsel halten? Ne Runde in Glüder könnte man sich gut vorstellen Ich starte mit lars um 11 da... Wart ihr da schon mal?


Na ich glaub für heute ist das zu spontan, aber nächstes mal gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (9. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## MartinCremer (9. Februar 2014)

Danke euch auch!


----------



## S.F. (11. Februar 2014)

Neues vom lokalen DH-Markt!!! 

http://www.gravity-nrw-cup.com/


----------



## Prolux (11. Februar 2014)

Interessant der nrw-cup. Aber, hab eh keinen DH`ler.


----------



## S.F. (11. Februar 2014)

Bald schon!


----------



## Prolux (16. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (16. Februar 2014)

Glüder- Bilder unter  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66553


----------



## pauing (16. Februar 2014)

Ohh, wart ihr heute Glüdern....Stefan machst richtig, Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, wir haben ein wenig Enduro - Technik trainiert. Muss ja mal schauen, ob ich nicht wenigstens Jochen beihalten kann und etwas an Rigo ranrücke...


----------



## hellmono (16. Februar 2014)

Jaja, je oller je doller.


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2014)




----------



## fntms (18. Februar 2014)

Sers Leute,
gibt es aktuell eine regelmäßige Nightride Truppe im Raum Grafenberger/Gerresheim/Erkrath?


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2014)

Nein Thomas. Von unserer Seite momentan nicht. Ich will das ab Ende März, Anfang April wieder aufleben lassen. Dann ist wieder Zeit für die Dienstagsrunde.


----------



## hellmono (18. Februar 2014)

Mehr oder minder regelmäßig etwas weiter nördlich: Ratingen/Essen Kettwig, meistens Donnerstag und gelegentlich Dienstags. Ist aber halt nicht um die Ecke, und wir starten auch nicht vor 20:00/20:30 Uhr. Aber dunkel ist es ohnehin, und so hat man noch Zeit, die Kids ins Bett zu bringen.


----------



## pauing (18. Februar 2014)

In 40 Tagen ist der magische Tag der Zeitumstellung, da haben dann alle Hummeln im Hintern und die Dienstagsrunde startet wieder


----------



## hellmono (18. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht startet ihr die mal für Vollzeit arbeitende* Menschen zu einer Uhrzeit gegen frühestens 19 Uhr. 

*in einer Agentur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2014)

Um 19 Uhr sind "normal" arbeitende Menschen schon fix und fertig!


----------



## hellmono (18. Februar 2014)

Ach komm, an dir ist nix normal.


----------



## S.F. (18. Februar 2014)

Hehe, da sind wir schon zu zweit!


----------



## Sash84 (19. Februar 2014)

Ab 19 uhr hört sich gut an.


----------



## fntms (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zwar auch normale arbeit, aber nicht anständig in einer Agentur – da sind 19 Uhr schon sportlich, aber je nach Treffpunkt machbar  Sag dann gerne mal Bescheid, Stefan.
Habt ihr einen Anlaufpunkt für die Ratingen/Essen Runde, hellmono? Wollte mir die Gegend um Essen immer schon gerne mal zum biken ansehen.


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

um 19:00 Uhr hab ich an manchen Tagen Mittagspause ....


----------



## pauing (19. Februar 2014)

Und da hat der nix normale auch noch Geburtstag Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stefan und bleib so verrückt, wie du bist!


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Und da hat der nix normale auch noch Geburtstag Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stefan und bleib so verrückt, wie du bist!



da schließe ich mich doch mal an ... !!! Darf er nicht ab heute auf die Ü50-Partys? ... *duckundweg*


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

so ... ready to race ...









Der Onza Ibex FR 2,25 auf dem Hinterrad wird noch einem Maxxis Ardent 2,4 weichen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (19. Februar 2014)

sehr schicker aufbau!


----------



## lhampe (19. Februar 2014)

sehr schick bis auf den Ständer....


----------



## lhampe (19. Februar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stefan zum ... ist doch auch egalten


----------



## Makke (19. Februar 2014)

lhampe schrieb:


> sehr schick bis auf den Ständer....


der Ständer ist voll biologisch abbaubar und kann ohne Aufwand im Rucksack mitgenommen werden.


----------



## pauing (19. Februar 2014)

Schönes Teil! Ich würde der black perl noch eine reverb stealth gönnen


----------



## -Wally- (19. Februar 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Schönes Teil! Ich würde der black perl noch eine reverb stealth gönnen



Nöö...die ganzen Knöppe verunstalten doch nur den Lenker! @Makke : Gute arbeit, voll der Gerät!

Stefan hat Purzeltag? Happy Birthday und alles Gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (19. Februar 2014)

Danle danke! Auch wenn jetzt langsam schon die 50 fast ums Eck guckt fühl ich mich eigentlich noch ganz gut.... wie man sehen kann-


----------



## JaSon78 (19. Februar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> gibt es aktuell eine regelmäßige Nightride Truppe im Raum Grafenberger/Gerresheim/Erkrath?


Hallo! Ich fahr in der Woche ab 20 Uhr ab Vennhausen den ein oder andern Nightride.
Grüsse
Jan


----------



## Prolux (21. Februar 2014)

sehenswert


----------



## Prolux (21. Februar 2014)

Makke,

haste einen Doppelgänger?

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1498030]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (21. Februar 2014)

nene ... das ist ein ganz schlechter Doppelgänger von mir ... ich sehe so aus:


----------



## hellmono (21. Februar 2014)

Sieht man doch. Deutlich haariger!


----------



## FPR (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
Ich komme aus Spanien und bin in Düsseldorf mindenstens für die nächsten drei Jahre tätig. In der Umzug wurde mein Cannondale selbsverständlich mitverpackt und ich möchte während der Woche oder am Wochenende rund um Düsseldorf mit euch radfahren.

Wann und wo ist eure Treffpunkt?


----------



## S.F. (21. Februar 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Sieht man doch. Deutlich haariger!


Quatsch! Sehen beide aus wie Sido´s kleine Brüder!


----------



## Mrzogs (22. Februar 2014)

So heute war der erste Tag der pimp my SX Trail Aktion
Lyrik 170 solo air  und xx1 sind schonmal drin, Domain und die Original Kurbel mit 2fachKettenblatt rausgeflogen, der van rc wird noch gegen den Elka stage 5 ersetzt,  hab glaub ich noch einen der letzten ergattert, Bremse überleg ich noch zwischen der Avid x0 trail oder evtl. doch Shimano saint mal schaun, Sattelstütze wird ne Kindshock.
Lyrik und die Laufräder sind aus meinem Tyee, die Hans Dampf werden wahrscheinlich noch durch ein paar robustere Schlappen ersetzt.
Das Tyee wird auf 650B umgebaut mit der Pike 160 Solo Air.
Dank an Christian fürs (mit)schrauben.


----------



## DPM (22. Februar 2014)

Keine Ursache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (22. Februar 2014)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

schick geworden ... hoffe du kommst hier mit dem xx1 klar ... finde die einfachantriebe entweder zu stramm oder zu kurz ...


----------



## S.F. (23. Februar 2014)

Oha, da bin ich auch mal gespannt! Welche Übersetzung hast du gewählt?


----------



## Mrzogs (23. Februar 2014)

ist ein 32 Kettenblatt, für mich der beste Kompromiss wenn es nicht zu steil und lang bergauf geht,  ich denke  für Glüder und Altenberg müsste das super passen.
Heute mal bei den Filthies getestet, pedaliert sich einfach nur geil hoch und bergab für meine Begriffe nicht zu kurz, meiner Meinung nach passt der xx1 Antrieb super zum SX Trail und in Kombination mit der Lyrik echt ein Traum, einfach ein geiles Parkbike mit Enduropotential.


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

na denne ... Kette rechts und Vollgas!!!


----------



## fntms (23. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, mit einem leichteren LRS und straffem Dämpfer kann man mit dem SX Trail gut auch mal längere Zeit pedalieren. Schöner Aufbau, hab das 2012er Bike quasi invertiert


----------



## githriz (23. Februar 2014)

Ich versuch mich gerade an 36-17, für den Grafi ist das schon optimal


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

für den GraWa reicht das in der Tat ... aber im bergischen wird man damit sicherlich an Grenzen kommen ... hab hier noch ein 40-15 stehen


----------



## S.F. (23. Februar 2014)

Der Ulf macht das schon mit seinem Ultraleichthardtail!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

@ *S.F.* ... hast Du mal die aktuelle Spezi Reifen angeschaut. die haben in der AM-Serie die Modelle überarbeitet.


----------



## S.F. (23. Februar 2014)

Nein, bin bis Dienstag in Köln wir sollten uns am Dienstag bei Yannik treffen.


----------



## Makke (23. Februar 2014)

könnte man machen ... obwohl das zeitlich nicht möglich sein wird.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Februar 2014)

irgendwer gleich im grawa unterwegs?


----------



## S.F. (24. Februar 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> könnte man machen ... obwohl das zeitlich nicht möglich sein wird.



Habs auch nicht geschafft. Und morgen wird ebenfalls eher schwierig. Bleibt gerade nicht viel Zeit!


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2014)

so ist das ... 
hab heute das ICB mal durch den Wald gequält .... oder das Bike mich? ... egal Setup passt jetzt ... und macht Laune

@ *natureboy79 *ich war bereits morgens kurz nach 8 unterwegs und wollte die Einstellfahrt ertmal alleine machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (25. Februar 2014)

die erste fahrt gehört nur dir und deinem bike.
aber bitte keine unanständigen dinge machen.


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2014)

würde ich nie tun ...


----------



## S.F. (25. Februar 2014)

So wie Stöckchen durch die "Enduro-Laces" stecken????


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2014)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr Rennbahn ... kleine Runde ...


----------



## S.F. (25. Februar 2014)

Spassvogel!


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Spassvogel!


 nene ... wirklich!!!


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2014)

so Kinners .... die dicke Birke im Palettenweg ist weg ... das Biest hat Ulf und mich heute locker 2,5h Arbeitszeit gekostet, aber sie ist weg.
Der Stamm hat gut 40cm und das rausgetrennte Stück wiegt locker 200kg ... jetzt kann man es wieder laufen lassen.

@Ulf ... Danke noch mal!!! Das nächste mal fahren wir mehr, versprochen!!!


----------



## fntms (26. Februar 2014)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Mühe! 
Da es ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg ist, bin ich bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Stadt das Hindernis beseitigen wird – aber wie man sieht, sind die Jungs ja leider gerade ordentlich überall sonst zu Werke …


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2014)

... auf die kann man lange warten.
Genial war, das alle Fußgänger und Wanderer uns für den Einsatz gedankt haben und begeistert von so viel Eigeniniziative waren ... so gelob ich mir das!


----------



## Sash84 (26. Februar 2014)

Jemand Interesse Rosenmontag nach Warstein zu fahren? In Kürze wollten die auf ihrer Facebook Seite fragen wer Interesse hat und dann bei genug Resonanz aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (26. Februar 2014)

den baum habe ich am montag auch umfahren.
war ja ein ganz schöner brocken,da habt ihr ordentlich arbeit gehabt.


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2014)

Bikepark ist dieses WE bei mir nicht angesagt ... werde dem Wahnsinn wohl ein/zwei Tage in Richtung Meer versuchen zu entkommen.


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Februar 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> In 40 Tagen ist der magische Tag der Zeitumstellung, da haben dann alle Hummeln im Hintern und die Dienstagsrunde startet wieder


Ohja, da warte ich auch drauf. Derzeit bin ich faul, bisher hat es nur zu einer schönen Burgholztour gereicht.
Die Ausrede "es ist Winter" zählt in diesem Jahr nicht. Vielleicht gibt es sogar ein richtig schönes Frühjahr. 



FPR schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
> Ich komme aus Spanien und bin in Düsseldorf mindenstens für die nächsten drei Jahre tätig. In der Umzug wurde mein Cannondale selbsverständlich mitverpackt und ich möchte während der Woche oder am Wochenende rund um Düsseldorf mit euch radfahren.
> 
> Wann und wo ist eure Treffpunkt?



Ich denke, du wirst über kurz oder lang genügend Leute kennen lernen. Schließ dich einfach mal verschiedenen Gruppen und Ankündigungen an. Was für ein Cannondale hast du denn?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich komme gerade von einer Anti-Karnevals-Tour zurück. Ich war rund um die Rinne und am Berg gegenüber unterwegs. Die Trails sind in erbärmlichen Zustand. In der Mitte liegt zentimeterhoher Schlamm und die Seiten gehen steil nach oben. So richtig badewannenförmig. 

Mir macht das derzeit keinen Spaß, da man in diesen Rillen kaum fahren kann. Und ehrlich gesagt, die Biker sind nicht unschuldig daran. Die Spuren sind eindeutig längst und rillenförmig. Es braucht viele trockene Tage. Und selbst dann ist viel Arbeit notwendig.

Deswegen geht mein Dank an Makke und Helfer. Der Baum lag ja schon ewig und musste weg. Leider sind noch viele weitere Bäume und Hindernisse dazu gekommen. Die Firmen, welche dort schneiden und rücken sind auch nicht förderlich. Die hinterlassen oft nur Chaos, aber keine Wege.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Februar 2014)

jo mit dem schlammstellen wird das von jahr zu jahr an einigen stellen schlimmer.besonders 
das vergrössern der stellen aussen rum.naja


----------



## Makke (27. Februar 2014)

Dann sollten wir mal ne Trailpflegetour starten ... manchmal reichen kleine Entwässungsmaßnahmen umd Abhilfe zu schaffen. Oder alternatve Wegführung ins Auge fassen ....


----------



## klasse08-15 (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, können wir das gerne machen. Mein (Bundeswehr-)Klappspaten freut sich auf neue Herausforderungen und ist gern bereit vollen Einsatz zu zeigen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sash84 (27. Februar 2014)

Würde mich wenn es zeitlich passt auch anschließen und könnte auch Spaten, Schaufel etc mitbringen


----------



## _Hagen_ (28. Februar 2014)

Ahoi Bande !

hat einer Interesse an einer KS950i Sattelstütze - Rechnungsdatum Jan'2014

420mm Länge / 125mm Hub / 31,6 mm ... / Remote

Die min. Einstecktiefe Könnte für meinen Rahmen evtl. 1,5cm zu kurz sein....

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (28. Februar 2014)

Wer wäre denn morgen bei einer Trailpflege Tour dabei?


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Februar 2014)

soll ja weiter regnen,ob sich dat jetzt lohnt


----------



## fntms (28. Februar 2014)

Wir drehen morgen jedenfalls mal eine Runde mit Klappspaten im Rucksack und schauen wo es sich jetzt schon lohnt, etwas zu unternehmen. Ab 12 Uhr Graf Recke / Rodelbahn


----------



## Sash84 (1. März 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Wir drehen morgen jedenfalls mal eine Runde mit Klappspaten im Rucksack und schauen wo es sich jetzt schon lohnt, etwas zu unternehmen. Ab 12 Uhr Graf Recke / Rodelbahn


Kurze Frage wegen der Ausrüstung. Plant ihr zu fahren und nebenbei Stellen auszubessern oder primär mal zu restaurieren und nebenbei etwas zu fahren?


----------



## S.F. (1. März 2014)

Bin auch da! Ich würde sagen fahren und ein wenig ausbessern. Zu viel macht bei den Bodenverhältnissen noch keinen Sinn.


----------



## fntms (1. März 2014)

Jap, hauptsächlich fahren. Ich nehme einen Klappspaten und eine kl. Säge mit – die darf man sich gerne ausleiehen 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (1. März 2014)

Schaff es doch nicht heute. 
Vllt. nächstes Mal.

PS: Statt Rosenmontag ist morgen ne Runde Warsteiner Bikepark angesagt aufgrund des vorhergesagten Schneeregens.


----------



## fntms (1. März 2014)

War eine lustige Runde  Und aus der Anliegerkombo machen wir vielleicht einfach mal ne Grillstelle


----------



## S.F. (1. März 2014)

Muhahaha! Au ja!!!! Mit Tisch und Bank zwischen Absprung und Landung! Immer schön das Bier wegstellen, wenn einer vorbeifliegt!!!


----------



## klasse08-15 (1. März 2014)

Anlieger? Hier in DUS? Die müsst ihr mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## fntms (2. März 2014)

Also frei interpretiert kommt das dem nahe … aber zeige ich Dir gerne mal bei der nächsten Tour. Meld dich dann am besten mal, wenn Du wieder Zeit hast.


----------



## Frog (2. März 2014)

Fährt jemand heute....Glüder? Altenberg ?


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2014)

wir wollten ab 11:30 in Glüder fahren


----------



## Frog (2. März 2014)

lhampe schrieb:


> wir wollten ab 11:30 in Glüder fahren


Von wo aus wollt ihr starten?


----------



## lhampe (2. März 2014)

vom campingplatz aus.


----------



## Frog (2. März 2014)

Bin um 11:30 oberhalb vom Campingparklatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FPR (2. März 2014)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Ohja, da warte ich auch drauf. Derzeit bin ich faul, bisher hat es nur zu einer schönen Burgholztour gereicht.
> Die Ausrede "es ist Winter" zählt in diesem Jahr nicht. Vielleicht gibt es sogar ein richtig schönes Frühjahr.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Stephan,
Ich habe ein Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 29". Heute war ich in der Grafenberger Wald. 45 Km in 2,5 Std. Schön aber ich habe den Gefühl im Gefängnis zu sein. Ich möchte weit Weg fahren aber kenne ich kein anderen Trail.


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. März 2014)

Hey, ich weiß es ist ein bisschen offtopic aber wegen wochenende und karneval ist rumtelefonieren grade nicht möglich:

Mir ist vor ca. 6 wochen mein kona stab deluxe rahmen von 2007 gebrochen, bzw. eingeknickt... jetzt will ich alle restlichen parts die ich für mein zweitbike nicht nutzen kann verkaufen, aber am liebsten direkt, samt rahmen und ohne noch stundenlang alles abzumontieren, zu verpacken und zu verschicken. 

Kennt ihr in Düsseldorf irgendeinen Laden, bei dem ich mein "Komplettrad" in Zahlung geben kann? Würde mir nämlich gerne den ebay-gang für die einzelteile und das entsorgen des rahmens ersparen 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## S.F. (2. März 2014)

Schrottplatz, Kilopreis fürs Metall! 

Nein im Ernst. Da ein Händler nach EU Richtlinie 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf verkaufte Ware geben muss, wirst du keinen Laden finden der dir das Wrack abnimmt. Bleibt nur Bikemarkt oder Ebay.


----------



## Bomberpilot (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin vor Kurzem nach Düsseldorf gezogen und wollte mich erkundigen, wo man in Düsseldorf und Umgebung Dirthügel, Touren- oder vll. sogar DH-Strecken??? finden kann?

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## natureboy79 (4. März 2014)

Bomberpilot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vor Kurzem nach Düsseldorf gezogen und wollte mich erkundigen, wo man in Düsseldorf und Umgebung Dirthügel, Touren- oder vll. sogar DH-Strecken??? finden kann?
> 
> ...



moin,lokale runden grafenberger wald,rotthäuser bachtal.
sonst einige möglichkeiten in der umgebung.solingen,altenberg,overrath...etc.


----------



## hugolost (5. März 2014)

Bomberpilot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vor Kurzem nach Düsseldorf gezogen und wollte mich erkundigen, wo man in Düsseldorf und Umgebung Dirthügel, Touren- oder vll. sogar DH-Strecken??? finden kann?
> 
> ...



Wuppertal Kothen.


----------



## Cry_for_death (5. März 2014)

@ S.F.: Danke! Da bleibt mir wohl nix andres als... wer wars nochmal... UN?... beizupflichten mit: "F**k the EU!"  dann wirds zerlegt bei ebay. danke!


----------



## Makke (6. März 2014)

Morgen 09:30 Uhr an der Rennbahn ... kleine 2h Tour ...


----------



## Makke (6. März 2014)

Cry_for_death schrieb:


> ...Mir ist vor ca. 6 wochen mein kona stab deluxe rahmen von 2007 gebrochen, bzw. eingeknickt... jetzt will ich alle restlichen parts die ich für mein zweitbike nicht nutzen kann verkaufen, aber am liebsten direkt, samt rahmen und ohne noch stundenlang alles abzumontieren, zu verpacken und zu verschicken. ...



könnte Dir ein SX-Trail von 2010 anbieten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinCremer (6. März 2014)

Was steht denn bei euch biketechnisch am Sonntag an? Werde wahrscheinlich Sonntag vormittag für 2-3 Stündchen mit sash im GraWa fahren, aber man könnte bestimmt auch woanders fahren wenn sich was anbietet.


----------



## Sash84 (6. März 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Was steht denn bei euch biketechnisch am Sonntag an? Werde wahrscheinlich Sonntag vormittag für 2-3 Stündchen mit sash im GraWa fahren, aber man könnte bestimmt auch woanders fahren wenn sich was anbietet.


Den neuesten Umfragewerten nach sind Willingen und Malmedy (Belgien) auch schwer im kommen


----------



## Cry_for_death (6. März 2014)

Malmedy ist auch ziemlich cool, gefällt mir zumindest sehr gut durch den wald dort  

@ Makke: Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich steige erstmal auf mein altes Norco shore three um, bis das budget irgendwann vllt. etwas neues erlaubt


----------



## Atticus (9. März 2014)

Hallo! Wer hat heute Lust auf eine "technisch anspruchsvolle" Tour in Solingen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14708


----------



## Frog (9. März 2014)

...das ALT-Herren-Modell ist fertig...praktisch die Vorstufe zum Rollator. Danach kommt nur noch ein E-Bike


----------



## kube (9. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. März 2014)

@Frog ,

wer fährt damit?


----------



## Frog (10. März 2014)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Frog ,
> 
> wer fährt damit?


Fahren...nee...nur bergab rollen


----------



## Prolux (14. März 2014)

all frühjahrsmüde oder was....


----------



## Makke (14. März 2014)

nööö ... voll aktiv am Pennen 
Wollte heute Nachmittag noch ein schnelles Ründchen drehen, aber wohl eher entspannt am Rhein/Hinterland ... 

@danny ... hast Du noch so einen Maxxis Advantage/Ardent 2,25"?


----------



## Prolux (14. März 2014)

@Makke,

1 x Ardent 2.25 "tubeless" LUST, 2 x Advantage 2.4 60a EXO, alle gebraucht mit profil


----------



## Makke (14. März 2014)

der Ardent ist gut ... ! ist fürs Stumpi zum verkaufen ....


----------



## Prolux (14. März 2014)

@Makke ,

OK.


----------



## Cry_for_death (17. März 2014)

Jemand Lust bei dem super Wetter heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde durch den Grafenberger Wald zu drehen?


----------



## _Hagen_ (17. März 2014)

Die neue Wuchtbrummeist da ....etwas verspätete "Geburt" ...aber alle wohlauf...







12,7kg (seriös gehen noch 200-300 (mikro)Grämmchen bei den Reifen weniger, aber sonst... )

Ach ja: nieder mit den "schwatten Boliden"


----------



## Makke (17. März 2014)

ist das Plastikteil ein Fanartikel vom FC Blau Weiß Pusemuckel?  
Im Grunde sehr schönes Bike ... aber ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (17. März 2014)

Jo Hagen!
Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät und viel Spaß damit. Den Antrieb find ich absolut geil, aber die weißen Felgen...naja...

Aber...wenn schon blauer Rahmen, dann richtig!


----------



## natureboy79 (17. März 2014)

blau und orange gehen immeres hat nicht jemand zufällig zeit für ne woche teneriffa?


----------



## Cry_for_death (18. März 2014)

@Natureboy: zeit hab ich... wenn du mir jetzt das nötige kleingeld organisiert komm ich sofort mit


----------



## fntms (19. März 2014)

Angeblich kam heute in der WDR Lokalzeit aus Düsseldorf ein Bericht über gespannten Draht im Wald. Kann einer von euch mehr dazu sagen? Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist noch nicht in der Mediathek zu finden …


----------



## ju87 (19. März 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Angeblich kam heute in der WDR Lokalzeit aus Düsseldorf ein Bericht über gespannten Draht im Wald. Kann einer von euch mehr dazu sagen? Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist noch nicht in der Mediathek zu finden …




Hallo,

Ist jetzt online:

http://http-ras.wdr.de/CMS2010/mdb/ondemand/weltweit/fsk0/36/369336/369336_3755283.mp4

Schau ich mir gleich mal an. Ab 1:20 min

Gruß
Ju87


----------



## fntms (19. März 2014)

Danke @ju87


----------



## Makke (20. März 2014)

Was für eine Sauerei ... mögen die sich in ihren eigenen Schlingen verfangen ...


----------



## hugolost (20. März 2014)

Da traut man sich ja garnicht mehr alleine zu Fahren.


----------



## S.F. (20. März 2014)

Zwar in Süchteln, aber trotzdem nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (21. März 2014)

Ein wenig Moke fahren.


----------



## Prolux (26. März 2014)

Easyphone-Koffer mit Fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67330


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. März 2014)

sehr schön Danny. Vielen Dank


----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

@danny ...sehr geil ... bekomme ich die für die HP?

wer bitte ist denn die Startnummer 120


----------



## Prolux (26. März 2014)

@Makke
Ja, kriegste. Die 120 ist eine große hübsche Holländerin. Sie fährt laut S.F. auch in der Eifel.

Hast Du Dropbox? Wenn ja, dann könnte ich sie dir rüberschieben.


----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

bräuchste auch noch die Bilder von der Dirtsession letztes Jahr und Filthys ...

hast Post auf Web.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (26. März 2014)

Hast Du nun Dropbox, oder nicht?


----------



## Makke (26. März 2014)

nein ... nur onedrive ... funktioniert aber ähnlich


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2014)

Namen zur Nummer gibbet hier!


----------



## Makke (28. März 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/rennbericht-easyphone-enduro-cup-auftaktrennen-in-esneux/


----------



## Prolux (28. März 2014)

Nächste Woche, Dienstagsrunde. Wie sieht`s aus?


----------



## Makke (28. März 2014)

soweit will ich garnicht planen  ... wie sieht es mit Morgen Vormittag aus? ... 11:00 Uhr Rennbahn?


----------



## Frog (28. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> soweit will ich garnicht planen  ... wie sieht es mit Morgen Vormittag aus? ... 11:00 Uhr Rennbahn?



evtl. ja....mein rechtes Auge ist noch nicht ganz OK...kann das morgen erst entscheiden.


----------



## MartinCremer (28. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> soweit will ich garnicht planen  ... wie sieht es mit Morgen Vormittag aus? ... 11:00 Uhr Rennbahn?


Wie lang planst du zu fahren? So bis 1400 Uhr hätte ich zeit und würde mich gern anschließen


----------



## Prolux (28. März 2014)

@ Makke,

ja, 11 Uhr ist gut. Mit Rennbahn meinst Du oben, oder?


----------



## Makke (29. März 2014)

gerne unten .... 

Die Runde wird so 2-3h gehen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (29. März 2014)

@ Makke,

kennst Du diesen Trail? Soll ein 14`er sein.


----------



## Makke (29. März 2014)

schönes Ründchen heute ... 

bin den 14er bis heute nicht gefahren, aber es gibt einige mit der Nummer ...


----------



## MartinCremer (29. März 2014)

Das beste ist jetz:


----------



## Makke (30. März 2014)

@danny ... zu dem Video ... das sind 2 verschiedene Touren in dem Video. Beide habe ich bereits als GPS-Track hier und wollen gefahren werden


----------



## Makke (30. März 2014)

doppelt ...


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## natureboy79 (30. März 2014)

Gleich jemand in glüder? Wollte mit kollegen dahin?


----------



## S.F. (30. März 2014)

War heute bei der CTF in Essen... 60km in etwas über 4h. Es läuft!


----------



## hellmono (30. März 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> War heute bei der CTF in Essen... 60km in etwas über 4h. Es läuft!



Tier. 

Ich hatte gerade beim Lesen schon Sorge, dass ich die CTF in Steele verpasst habe. Aber war ja eine andere. Bist du Ende April auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. März 2014)

Nee, war die CTF vom Sturmvogel in Rellinghausen. Steele muss ich mal sehen, wenn Zeit ist ja!


----------



## Sternenfeuer (31. März 2014)

Hi,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung wo Ich mein Bike in Düsseldorf abgeben kann für eine Jahreswartung? 

Würde wahrscheinlich nicht schaden alles mal vernünftig auseinander zu nehmen und zu fetten etc. Ggf. Teile zu tauschen. Mir fehlen einige Werkzeuge und prinzipiell würde Ich das lieber jemandem in die Hand geben der mehr Ahnung hat als Ich. Stelle mich nämlich auch zu dumm an meine HR Bremse zu entlüften (Avid Juicy) und würde das auch gerne machen lassen damit die Funktion und der Zugpunkt wieder stimmen. 

Macht Lucky Bike das alles vernünftig oder gibt es noch bessere Empfehlungen?
Cycle Service gibt es nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## ju87 (31. März 2014)

Sternenfeuer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand eine Empfehlung wo Ich mein Bike in Düsseldorf abgeben kann für eine Jahreswartung?
> 
> ...



Wenn es auch ein paar Kilometer mehr sein dürfen, kann ich in Solingen http://www.cycleman.de/ empfehlen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Sternenfeuer (31. März 2014)

Solingen würde sich auch einrichten lassen.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

Cycle Service ist Geschichte ... Lucky Bike kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Möglichkeiten sind noch:
- Giant Store (Herzogstraße 33)
- Westside (Liesegangstrasse 17a)

In Köln:
- Breuers Bikebahnhof (Bahnhof Köln Longerich)


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2014)

War nicht heute Altenberg angesagt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

ja ... eigentlich schon ... hab zu lange gepennt uns so ... 

Will gleich noch zu einer Rheinrunde starten ... etwas Kondition und so ... sonst verbläst uns der Stefan noch, das geht ja mal garnicht 

Mittwoch können wir Altenberg noch mal planen ...


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2014)

na gut, ich werde morgen fahren.......


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

Morgen kann ich zu 90% nicht ...


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2014)

ist nur bei uns im wald.


----------



## Sternenfeuer (31. März 2014)

Danke für die Tipps. Giant hatte Ich 0 auf dem Schirm obwohl Ich bereits mehrfach vorbeigefahren bin.
Westside gänzlich unbekannt


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2014)

Magno, Friedrichstr. am Bilker Bahnhof ist auch ok.


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

Suche eine 30,9er Sattelstütze ohne Versatz ... gerne auch einfach mal zum Testen ...


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2014)

habe keine


----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Suche eine 30,9er Sattelstütze ohne Versatz ... gerne auch einfach mal zum Testen ...



wo für?


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> wo für?


 Für mein Fahrrad ...  ... mit der gekröpften habe ich das Gefühl zu sehr von hinten in die Pedale zu treten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Für mein Fahrrad ...  ... mit der gekröpften habe ich das Gefühl zu sehr von hinten in die Pedale zu treten ...



habe ich....evtl. sogar 2. Eine ist nagelneue von meinem Banshee.


----------



## pauing (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Für mein Fahrrad ...  ... mit der gekröpften habe ich das Gefühl zu sehr von hinten in die Pedale zu treten ...



Ich habe eine 30.9 in 400mm Länge, wenn das für dich reicht...


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

das klingt doch gut ... Ingo ... zu Dir hab ich den lürzesten Weg ... beim Olli die größere Auswahl ...

Es wird Zeit für einen neuen Stammtischtermin ... !!!! ... oder gar eine Grillung!


----------



## pauing (31. März 2014)

Ich bin zuhause, kannst du abholen kommen


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

heute nicht mehr ... hab mir gerade 60km in 2h10 gegönnt ... heute passiert nix mehr


----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut ... Ingo ... zu Dir hab ich den lürzesten Weg ... beim Olli die größere Auswahl ...
> 
> Es wird Zeit für einen neuen Stammtischtermin ... !!!! ... oder gar eine Grillung!




Stammtisch  und/oder Grillen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> heute nicht mehr ... hab mir gerade 60km in 2h10 gegönnt ... heute passiert nix mehr



mit dem Stahl-Hobel?


----------



## Frog (31. März 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> heute nicht mehr ... hab mir gerade 60km in 2h10 gegönnt ... heute passiert nix mehr



hier was als Reserve...für Notfälle!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/151264501915?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Makke (31. März 2014)

ne ... mit dem Stummpi ... hat heute einen Rückbau bekommen. Wollte es ja eigentlich verkaufen, aber ... geht nicht ....







Frog schrieb:


> hier was als Reserve...für Notfälle!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151264501915?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



... wenn das stimmt, was man so hört, ist der garnicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (31. März 2014)

Backflip grilling to suicide inverted salat klingt gut


----------



## -Wally- (31. März 2014)

@Makke Also 'ne Sattelstütze müsste ich auch noch da haben, kann ich zur nächsten Schicht einpacken.

Ich glaub mir würds auch schwer fallen das Stumpi abzugeben, kann Dich da schon gut verstehen. Ich geb meins auch erstmal net her, würd das aber auch gern wieder etwas runter rüsten...also zumindest ne leichtere Gabel (also leichter als ne olle 150mm Fox 36 Talas) würde dem Dingen noch gut tun und vielleicht leichtere Reifen...nur der arme Leute 1x11 Antrieb bleibt dran. 

Altenberg hab ich heute noch unsicher gemacht und direkt im Anschluss eine ordentliche Grillierung durchgeführt.


----------



## Makke (1. April 2014)

Wollte morgen irgendwas fahren gehen ... Altenberg/Glüder/Fauna ... jemand Zeit und Lust (werde gegen 09:00 Uhr starten)


----------



## fknobel (1. April 2014)

Hey Leute,


Bin ja noch recht neu hier in Ddorf. Und bis auf meinen Versuch vor ca. 1,5 Jahren hier mal ein paar Trails zu finden als ich noch nur an den Wochenenden hier war. Hab ich bis dato noch nichts neues entdecken können. Wollte mal hören ob man mal bei euch mit fahren könnte? Bin letztes Jahr von Aachen nach Ddorf gezogen und hab ne längere Pause hinter mir. Fang gerade quasi wieder an mit dem Training und wollte demnächst gerne mal wieder mit ein paar anderen los, alleine Biken ist auf Dauer öde!


Ach ja, wie ist euer Tempo so? Kollege Makke hat ja schon mal ne Hausnummer genannt... da fehlt mir aktuell allerdings noch was Training um da mit zu halten. 


Vg


Florian


Ps


Wohne in Friedrichstadt, eventuell kommt ja sogar jemand hier aus der Innenstadt ecke?


----------



## pauing (2. April 2014)

DIENSTAGSRUNDE

Moin, Dienstagsrunde mit 

Treffpunkt: 18:00Uhr Apollo am Rhein
bzw. 18:30Uhr Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Str/Graf-Recke-Str am Wald

startet ab nächster Woche wieder. 

Danny und ich haben gestern mal geschaut, ob die Trails noch da sind Zielbier gab es zum Glück auch noch am Kiosk

Da können sich gerne alle anschließen. Wie die Tradition das will, ist das eher eine gemütliche Veranstaltung und kein Rennen


----------



## Makke (2. April 2014)

fknobel schrieb:


> Kollege Makke hat ja schon mal ne Hausnummer genannt... da fehlt mir aktuell allerdings noch was Training um da mit zu halten.



... das sind aber keine Normalzustände! 
Dienstagsrunde ist immer gut für den Einstieg und (fast) immer sehr entspannt aber sportlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (2. April 2014)

Sportlich klingt gut!  

Wann und wo ist denn Dienstag immer Treffpunkt?


----------



## FPR (2. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> DIENSTAGSRUNDE
> 
> Moin, Dienstagsrunde mit
> 
> ...


 

Perfekt!

Ich werde mich nächsten Dienstag (8.04.14) um 18:30 Uhr am Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Str/Graf-Recke-Str anschliessen.

Bis dahin!

Nur zur Info: Ist für die Runde Beleuchtung erforderlich oder nicht mehr?


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2014)

LoL, hab den beitrag mit der Dienstagrunde auf meinem Handy gar nicht gesehen und jetzt erst wahrgenommen. Dann ist ja jetzt alles klar!

Vielen dank, dann bis Dienstag würde ich sagen.


----------



## Makke (2. April 2014)

Licht sollte man schon mitnehmen ... noch hält das Tageslicht nicht all zu lange durch ...


----------



## Prolux (3. April 2014)

@pauing,

wann willst`e morgen fahren?


----------



## FPR (4. April 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Licht sollte man schon mitnehmen ... noch hält das Tageslicht nicht all zu lange durch ...


 Wie lange dauert normalerweise die Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (4. April 2014)

bis keiner mehr kann 
... nein, in der Regel 2-3h


----------



## Prolux (4. April 2014)

Ist was für`s Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Makke (4. April 2014)

evt morgen früh ein kurzes Ründchen ... muss gegen 13:30 Uhr ins Büro ...


----------



## S.F. (4. April 2014)

Und ich werde den ollen Boulder heimsuchen und am Sonntag die Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Dabo fahren!   

Florian! Willkommen in Ddorf! Ab übernächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder bei den Dienstagsrunden am Start! Kommende Woche muss ich nochmal der Elektrik die Ehre geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (4. April 2014)

Grüß den mal von mir, dir viel spaß beim Enduro- Rennen.


----------



## Makke (5. April 2014)

@S.F. jepp, grüß mal schön und komm heile zurück ... !!!


----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

guten tag
ich komme aus hilden und würde gerne mountainbike fahren.
Ich fahre ein Hardtail und bin anfänger.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben bzw paar schöne strecken empfehlen?


----------



## A7XFreak (7. April 2014)

Schau mal auf frosthelm.de und begib dich an dir wupper auf erkundungstour da findest du aufjedenfall was.


----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

wo kann ich mich den evtl einer netten Gruppe anschließen?


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Pfffffffffff.... nach der Schlepperei und Schinderei vom Sonntag, die Arme zur Elektrik hocheben und dann auch nur die Hälfte zu sehen ist echt hart.... 
Aber, es läuft!!!! 

Dabo: Platz 157 gesamt, Platz 24 Masters Wertung

Erkenntnis des Wochenendes: Steine so groß wie Bierkisten bei Highspeed, geht!
Senkrechte Stufen am Seil hochklettern in einem Endurowettbewerb, geht!
Für alles andere gibt es Mastercard... 






Und auch die Rolladenmotore sind an die Kabel angeschlossen, die im Keller aus der Wand kommen....


----------



## Prolux (7. April 2014)

Dann kannste ja die Dienstagsrunde mit uns fahren!!!


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Würde ich ja gerne Danny! Aber morgen steht das andere Ende des Kabels auf dem Plan! Anschluss der Zentralsteuerung.


----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

Prolux schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja die Dienstagsrunde mit uns fahren!!!



was morgen schon?
haha
ich habe eher an sam oder son oder so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Endri, es gibt eine reglemässige Dienstagsrunde! 

"Klar soweit?"


----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

Prolux schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja die Dienstagsrunde mit uns fahren!!!



oh war das jetzt auf mich bezogen?


----------



## fknobel (7. April 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Endri, es gibt eine reglemässige Dienstagsrunde!
> 
> "Klar soweit?"



Kommst du morgen jetzt doch mit?

Vg
Florian


----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

fknobel schrieb:


> Kommst du morgen jetzt doch mit?
> 
> Vg
> Florian


Oh das ist mir leider zu kurzfristig.
Wann fährt ihr das nächste mal wieder und wo müsste ich den hinkommen?


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Endri schrieb:


> oh war das jetzt auf mich bezogen?



Nein Endri, ich fürchte du warst beides Mal nicht gemeint! 
Stell dich doch mal vor!

Anfänger ist ja relativ. 
Hardtail ist OK.

Wie ist es denn um deine Fitness bestellt?

Die Dienstagsrunden sind meist ganz gut für den Anfang. Die Touren am WE sind, zumindest bei mir, eher länger und auch anspruchsvoller!


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

fknobel schrieb:


> Kommst du morgen jetzt doch mit?
> 
> Vg
> Florian



Nein Florian, ihr müsst diese Woche nochmal auf mich verzichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (7. April 2014)

Also ich bin 30 und spiele Fußball (noch) 
Ich denke ich schon einwenig fit.
Ich heiße Endri und würde mich freuen wenn ich paar Tipps und bei bei Euch mit fahren kann


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Endri schrieb:


> Also ich bin 30 und spiele Fußball (noch)
> Ich denke ich schon einwenig fit.
> Ich heiße Endri und würde mich freuen wenn ich paar Tipps und bei bei Euch mit fahren kann



Sehr schön Endri! 
Lies hier fleissig mit, dann kommen wir schon mal zusammen. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche Dienstag für dich auch. 18Uhr geht es meist los.


----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Ach ja, was noch ganz wichtig ist... ein Helm ist bei uns Pflicht!


----------



## fntms (7. April 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> (...) auch die Rolladenmotore sind an die Kabel angeschlossen, die im Keller aus der Wand kommen... (...)


Ich musste kurz überlegen, ob Du vom Lift in Malmedy sprichst  Ansonsten super Schnitt!  Wie hat sich der Kollege mit dem Shan-Hardtail dort so geschlagen?

Ich lag jetzt drei Wochen flach (einmal alles mit viel Sauce) und werde ggf. Mittwoch Abend spontan eine Ddorf Runde ab 19 Uhr fahren. Also inkl. Helm und Lampe


----------



## Makke (8. April 2014)

Dienstagsrunde passt bei mir die Woche auch nicht ... bin noch im Büro um die Zeit.

@Endri ... wie gesagt lies hier mal mit. Die Dienstagsrunden sind immer recht gut um den Einstieg bei uns zu machen. Am WE suchen wir schon ganz gerne Herrausforderungen im Umkreis von >150km.


----------



## pauing (8. April 2014)

DIENSTAGSRUNDE

Moin, Dienstagsrunde mit

Treffpunkt: 18:00Uhr Apollo am Rhein
bzw. 18:30Uhr Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Str/Graf-Recke-Str am Wald

startet heute wieder.

Da können sich gerne alle anschließen. Wie die Tradition das will, ist das eher eine gemütliche Veranstaltung und kein Rennen


----------



## Endri (8. April 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ach ja, was noch ganz wichtig ist... ein Helm ist bei uns Pflicht!


super... helm habe ich.

Dann würde ich mich freuen und und lese hier weiter mit. Würde dann dienstag (15.04) mitkommen.


----------



## pauing (8. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> DIENSTAGSRUNDE
> 
> Moin, Dienstagsrunde mit
> 
> ...



Leider hat sich das Unwetter nicht planmäßig verzogen. Deswegen wird die Dienstagsrunde zur Mittwochsrunde Danny und ich fahren morgen...


----------



## fknobel (8. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Leider hat sich das Unwetter nicht planmäßig verzogen. Deswegen wird die Dienstagsrunde zur Mittwochsrunde Danny und ich fahren morgen...



Klingt nach einem guten Plan! Ich bin gerade erst eine erkältung wider los... auf Nass Biken bin ich so mit nicht so scharf aktuell.


----------



## FPR (8. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Leider hat sich das Unwetter nicht planmäßig verzogen. Deswegen wird die Dienstagsrunde zur Mittwochsrunde Danny und ich fahren morgen...



Schade weil ab 16h00 ist kein Regen mehr angekündigt.

Ich werde trotzdem um 18h30 heute in Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Str/Graf-Recke-Str am Wald erschienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (8. April 2014)

In Lörick ist es momentan eher stürmisch und dunkel...keine optimalen bedingungen, um durch den Wald zu cruisen


----------



## FPR (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe dann gestern die Dienstagsrunde Saison 2014 alleine eröffnet.



​
Ich war um 18h25 bei der Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Str/Graf-Recke-Str und bis 10h40 gewartet. Ist niemand mehr gekommen dann habe ich 30 km durch den Wald gefahren.

Kein einziges Regentropfen!

Ich kann heute nicht. Ich war schon verabredet.


----------



## Mrzogs (9. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> Leider hat sich das Unwetter nicht planmäßig verzogen. Deswegen wird die Dienstagsrunde zur Mittwochsrunde Danny und ich fahren morgen...


Moin, wann wollt ihr los 18:30?


----------



## pauing (9. April 2014)

18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald.


----------



## pauing (9. April 2014)

18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald.


----------



## Prolux (9. April 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> 18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald.



18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald.


----------



## Makke (9. April 2014)

18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald ... echt jetzt? komme vermutlich auch.


----------



## Prolux (9. April 2014)

echt jetzt!


----------



## Makke (9. April 2014)

Ingo ... bringst Du mal die Sattelstütze mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (9. April 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> 18:00 Apollo bzw 18:30 am Wald ... echt jetzt? komme vermutlich auch.


----------



## fknobel (9. April 2014)

Schade, hab es heute leider nicht zeitig Geschafft. Dann sieht man sich also doch erst nächste Woche...


----------



## Makke (9. April 2014)

schön wars mal wiedaaaa ...


----------



## Frog (11. April 2014)

Werde wohl Sonntag so ab 11°° in Altenberg fahren. Start Parkplatz Autobahnabfahrt Burscheid.


----------



## Prolux (11. April 2014)

Wir waren heute in Altenberg, war super!


----------



## Makke (11. April 2014)

kann Sonntag nicht ... aber heute wars mal wieder richtig gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (12. April 2014)

@Frog ich würde mich gerne morgen in Altenberg anschließen


----------



## Frog (12. April 2014)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> @Frog ich würde mich gerne morgen in Altenberg anschließen


....dann bis So.!


----------



## Fuegodelmar (12. April 2014)

Hey könnte ich mich euch anschliessen. Wäre toll wenn´s noch klappt.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## A7XFreak (12. April 2014)

Ich denke da spricht nichts gegen


----------



## Fuegodelmar (12. April 2014)

Wo genau und wan Trefft ihr euch den?


----------



## A7XFreak (12. April 2014)

51.086107, 7.136204 ( in Google Maps eintippen)

Von der A1 richtung Dortmund Ausfahrt Burscheid raus dann Links und nach nen paar Metern ist auf der Rechten Seite ein Parkplatz.


----------



## Frog (12. April 2014)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> 51.086107, 7.136204 ( in Google Maps eintippen)
> 
> Von der A1 richtung Dortmund Ausfahrt Burscheid raus dann direkt Rechts und nach nen paar Metern ist auf der Rechten Seite ein Parkplatz.


....und dann links nicht rechts!


----------



## A7XFreak (12. April 2014)

Ja sorry schon korrigiert^^ war etwas unachtsam


----------



## lhampe (13. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich komme auch vorbei. kann sein das es etwas knapp wird.


----------



## Commandante (13. April 2014)

schönen guten abend!
ich bin nicht mehr ganz neu in düsseldorf, jetzt schon das zweite jahr, auch nicht mehr ganz neu auf dem bike. bin beruflich hier und hab meine bikes mitgebracht und bin auf trailsuche.
durch arbeitszeit und pause ist meine kondition und technik wohl etwas eingerostet, aber mal gucken. ich hab weiter oben von euerm dienstagstreff gelesen. würde gerne mal probieren mich anzuschließen. trefft ihr euch dienstag wieder am apollo (das ist das variete an der rheinkniebrücke, oder).
braucht man dienstag abends noch ne lampe? wie lange seit ihr unterwegs?
hoffe auf positives feedback!

grüße

stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (13. April 2014)

War heute richtig gut...und der "neue" hat sich Super geschlagen!


----------



## S.F. (13. April 2014)

Wäre bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei! Starte aber um 18:00 ab Parkplatz Fahneburgstr./Ecke Ernst Pönsgen.
So ist zumindest der Plan!


----------



## Prolux (14. April 2014)

@S.F. ,

ich komme mit!


----------



## Commandante (14. April 2014)

Moin!
Ich versuche auch da zu sein. kann´s leider noch nicht versprechen...
Wie lange ist so die geplante Fahrzeit? Brauch ich Licht?


----------



## S.F. (14. April 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt, fahren wir ca 2 Stunden. Licht für die Rückfahrt wäre dann schon gut!

Wir schaun also mal was das Wetter morgen macht! 

Ich schaue am Nachmittag so gegen 15 Uhr nochmal hier rein!


----------



## hellmono (14. April 2014)

Keine Chance für 18:30 Uhr? Das müsste ich morgen sogar mal schaffen.


----------



## S.F. (14. April 2014)

Klar Jan! Wir drehen schonmal ne halbe Runde und holen dich zB am Staufenplatz ab. Ruf an wenn´s wirklich klappt!


----------



## Fuegodelmar (14. April 2014)

Hi, würde mich morgen auch anschließen. Währe dann um 18 Uhr vor Ort.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Quickshot (15. April 2014)

Servus Gemeinde, bin seit Jahren mal wieder im Forum unterwegs und habe Lust wieder mit dem biken anzufangen. Komme selber aus Neuß und würde mich gerne mal eurer Runde anschließen. Kondition ist im Moment leider noch nicht so gut aber ich arbeite drann. Wäre es möglich mal mitzukommen?

Gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (15. April 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Klar Jan! Wir drehen schonmal ne halbe Runde und holen dich zB am Staufenplatz ab. Ruf an wenn´s wirklich klappt!



Bike und Klamotten liegen im Auto.


----------



## S.F. (15. April 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Bike und Klamotten liegen im Auto.


 Top! Wetter sieht ebenfalls gut aus!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (15. April 2014)

Mitfahren war heut nicht drin – aber wie wär's mit Donnerstagsrunde um 18 oder 18.30?? Dann soll's nebenbei auch wieder Richtung 18 Grad gehen


----------



## Frog (17. April 2014)

Für die Speci Fahrer 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=867059383319857&id=323796104312857


----------



## Frog (18. April 2014)

Morgen 11:00 Altenberg. Parkplatz Burscheid!


----------



## FPR (22. April 2014)

Gibt's heute Dienstagsrunde?

Wenn Ja, Wo und Wann ist die Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickshot (22. April 2014)

Sagt mal Leute habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei der Vorstellung und Anfrage oder ignoriert ihr grundsätzlich Leute die sich anschließen wollen? Ist nicht  böse gemeint aber irgendwie unverständlich.


----------



## hellmono (22. April 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei der Vorstellung und Anfrage oder ignoriert ihr grundsätzlich Leute die sich anschließen wollen? Ist nicht  böse gemeint aber irgendwie unverständlich.



Du hast geschrieben dass du aus Neuss kommst. Daran wird es liegen. 
Im Ernst, hat sicher keiner bewusst überlesen. Lies hier einfach mit, z.B. den Beitrag unten und schliess dich einfach an. Mitkommen kann jeder.



FPR schrieb:


> Gibt's heute Dienstagsrunde?
> 
> Wenn Ja, Wo und Wann ist die Abfahrt?


----------



## pauing (22. April 2014)

Ich muss was auskurieren und bin mindestens bis Mai MTB off.


----------



## Commandante (22. April 2014)

Ich bin heute leider auch raus, obwohl der letzte dienstag sehr lustig war und neulinge wirklich gut aufgenommen worden sind!


----------



## fntms (22. April 2014)

Heute schaffe ich es leider auch nicht, aber morgen Abend würde ich eine Runde ab 18:15 drehen.


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei der Vorstellung und Anfrage oder ignoriert ihr grundsätzlich Leute die sich anschließen wollen? Ist nicht  böse gemeint aber irgendwie unverständlich.


Keine Bange, hier wird niemand ignoriert! Im Moment dürfte es was schwierig sein, mit dem ganzen Feiertagsgetöse. Mal sehen, ob´s nächste Woche klappt! Was willst du denn fahren?

Gute Besserung Ingo!!!!


----------



## Quickshot (23. April 2014)

Ich bin da fuer alles offen solange es keine worldcup Dh Strecke ist. Nette Touren  mit netten trails und mit anderen netten Bikern


----------



## FPR (23. April 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Heute schaffe ich es leider auch nicht, aber morgen Abend würde ich eine Runde ab 18:15 drehen.


 
Ich kann heute auch eine Runde drehen. Wo treffen wir uns am 18:15? Am Wald, Ecke zwischen Ernst-Poensgen Alle und Graf Recke Str.?


----------



## fntms (23. April 2014)

Genau dort, aber lass uns lieber um 18:30 treffen.
@Quickshot bist auch herzlich eingeladen, falls Du Zeit hast!


----------



## Quickshot (23. April 2014)

Hey klingt gut, wenn ich puenktlich raus komme bin ich gerne dabei. Was geht heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (23. April 2014)

Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Runde Grafenberger Wald und wenn Zeit und Licht reichen, noch rüber nach Gerresheim.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2014)

Quickshot schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute habe ich nen Fehler gemacht bei der Vorstellung und Anfrage oder ignoriert ihr grundsätzlich Leute die sich anschließen wollen? Ist nicht  böse gemeint aber irgendwie unverständlich.



Einige alten hasen wollen vielleicht nicht mit so ner riesengruppe fahren.ausserdem fahren einige auch besser als andere und wollen unter sich bleiben.verständlich oder?


----------



## MartinCremer (23. April 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Ich habe noch ein paar Tage frei bis Anfang Mai und würde auch tagsüber unter der Woche ne Runde drehen wollen. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? Wäre da recht flexibel was so 2 - 4 Stunden Runden in Düsseldorf und näherer Umgebung angeht ...


----------



## FPR (23. April 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Genau dort, aber lass uns lieber um 18:30 treffen.
> @Quickshot bist auch herzlich eingeladen, falls Du Zeit hast!


 
OK. Dann bis 18:30.


----------



## Quickshot (23. April 2014)

@ naturboy ja natürlich ist das verständlich aber dann sollte man vielleicht  sowas nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum schreiben wenn Man nicht will das neue sich melden. Naja egal hat sich erledigt. Wollte ja keine dissussion lostreten sondern radeln.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. April 2014)

Icj


Quickshot schrieb:


> @ naturboy ja natürlich ist das verständlich aber dann sollte man vielleicht  sowas nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum schreiben wenn Man nicht will das neue sich melden. Naja egal hat sich erledigt. Wollte ja keine dissussion lostreten sondern radeln.



Ich bin für touren immer zu haben.am wochenende!


----------



## Frog (23. April 2014)

für die Spezi-Jünger:
http://newsletter.federkielundpartn...m.2s4rale,p=1,artref=3981538,l=7eve2n.14at518


----------



## chezjaques (24. April 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich habe noch ein paar Tage frei bis Anfang Mai und würde auch tagsüber unter der Woche ne Runde drehen wollen. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? Wäre da recht flexibel was so 2 - 4 Stunden Runden in Düsseldorf und näherer Umgebung angeht ...



Hallo, habe auch  noch frei die Tage und wäre dabei! Falls ich mein Rad heute zurück bekomme gegen 16:00 oder Freitag flexibel.
Kannst mir auch direkt schreiben.


----------



## MartinCremer (24. April 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Hallo, habe auch  noch frei die Tage und wäre dabei! Falls ich mein Rad heute zurück bekomme gegen 16:00 oder Freitag flexibel.
> Kannst mir auch direkt schreiben.


Heute 16:00 Uhr wird leider etwas knapp, aber wie sähe es denn morgen mit einer Runde Grafenberger Wald/Gerresheim ab 11:00 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (24. April 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Heute 16:00 Uhr wird leider etwas knapp, aber wie sähe es denn morgen mit einer Runde Grafenberger Wald/Gerresheim ab 11:00 aus?



Ja, können wir machen. Sollen wir uns um 11:00 treffen. Am Apollo oder bei den Treppen am Wasser Hinterseite Kö Bogen (11:15).


----------



## MartinCremer (24. April 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Ja, können wir machen. Sollen wir uns um 11:00 treffen. Am Apollo oder bei den Treppen am Wasser Hinterseite Kö Bogen (11:15).


Sollen wir uns vielleicht direkt am Staufenplatz treffen? Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Bismarckweg? um 11:30 ? Oder von mir aus auch 11


----------



## chezjaques (24. April 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Sollen wir uns vielleicht direkt am Staufenplatz treffen? Ecke Ernst-Poensgen-Allee/Bismarckweg? um 11:30 ? Oder von mir aus auch 11


11:15 Staufenplatz ist OK!


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2014)

Tach Gemeinde! 

Die Dienstagsrunde steht wieder mal an! 

Los geht´s um 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee!

CU there!


----------



## Frog (28. April 2014)

irgendwie kenn ich da 2 Jungs:


----------



## Quickshot (28. April 2014)

ist das der Sebastian Klein In der Mitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (28. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen in der Mitte steht die Antje Kramer.
Da fast links den Kleinen, den habe ich doch schon mal gesehen. Lass mal wieder ne Runde drehen Ingo.


----------



## FPR (29. April 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tach Gemeinde!
> 
> Die Dienstagsrunde steht wieder mal an!
> 
> ...


 
Wird heute wirklich stattfinden? Meine ich wegen das Wetter...


----------



## Makke (29. April 2014)

ich bin heute nicht dabei ... nicht wegen Wetter, bin etwas unpässlich


----------



## S.F. (29. April 2014)

FPR schrieb:


> Wird heute wirklich stattfinden? Meine ich wegen das Wetter...


Im Moment sieht´s doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Regenradar bring im moment auch nicht wirklich die Riesenwolken nach Düsseldorf.
Einen nassen Hintern wird es sicherlich geben... 
Ich werde da sein!


----------



## Prolux (29. April 2014)

ich auch.


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (30. April 2014)

Hallöchen ihr Düsseldorfer.

Wollte mal fragen ob, und vorallem, welche Erfahrungen Ihr mit dem "Bike-Doctor" auf der Derendorfer Strasse bisher gemacht habt. Hab da ein kleines Problem bezüglich Steuersatz/Vorbau und wollte Freitag dort hin, um mir mal ne professionelle Meinung einzuholen. Freue mich auf Antworten.

Wäre dann gern auch mal bei ner Ausfahrt mit Euch dabei, muss aber wohl erstmal ein bisschen Kondition aufbauen. 

Gruß, Kai


----------



## chezjaques (30. April 2014)

Plant jemand Morgen ne Tour wollte mich gerne anschliessen oder falls jemand Interesse hat überlegen was man fahren könnte.


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (30. April 2014)

@chezjaques Aufgrund der Steuersatz-Probs bin ich nur für die Strasse zu haben


----------



## Makke (30. April 2014)

Keep79Ddorf schrieb:


> ... Wollte mal fragen ob, und vorallem, welche Erfahrungen Ihr mit dem "Bike-Doctor" auf der Derendorfer Strasse bisher gemacht habt. Hab da ein kleines Problem bezüglich Steuersatz/Vorbau und wollte Freitag dort hin, um mir mal ne professionelle Meinung einzuholen. ...



kenne den Laden nicht, kann nichts dazu sagen.
Wenn Du das Problem mit dem Steuersatz mal kurz schilderst, kannst Du Dir den Weg evt sogar sparen ...


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (30. April 2014)

Hoi Makke: Problem ist: Ich hab den Rahmen quasi geschenkt bekommen: Der Steuersatz sollte durch n a-head-Vorbau ohne probleme einstellbar sein, den hab ich aber net  Ich hab nen Vorbau, welcher per Konter-Dings im steuerrohr greift... Und den Vorbau dementsprechend fixierst... der Steuersatz lungert halt rum... im Moment sichert ne Plastik-Klemme,dass der Steuersatz Luftnach oben bekommt.. aber drück mal so hart auf Gabel etc..... dass das passt  Vollkommender Mist sowas!

Kann ich mir die Gabel nun mit nem Gewinde versehen lassen, oder kauf ich mir n a-head-Vorbau, damit ich den von oben "drücken" kann?!?!?!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (30. April 2014)

mach mal bitte ein Bild ... bin gerade völlig verwirrt ....


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (1. Mai 2014)

http://picload.org/view/lloigoc/picture1.jpg.html

Das funzt natürlich nicht so, wie es da aufgebaut ist, keine Frage  Also: Neuen Vorbau, Oder Gewinde auf den Gabelschaft schneiden lassen? (Was wohl kaum gehen wird, oder?!?)

Verzweifelt...


----------



## Makke (1. Mai 2014)

wenn ich das Bild sehe, bin ich auch etwas verzweifelt ... das Rad scheint entweder älteren Baujahres zu sein, oder der Vorbesitzer war Hobbybastler der besonderen Sorte ... 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen brauchbaren Tip, das müsste man sich mal aus den Nähe ansehen. Das sieht nach einer klassischen 1"-Gabel aus ... diese Vorbauten fande ich damals schon mehr als fraglich ... 
Und für den Fall, das wirklich die Platikklemme das System zusammenhält, würde ich damit nicht ins Gelände wollen ....


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2014)

Keep79Ddorf schrieb:


> http://picload.org/view/lloigoc/picture1.jpg.html
> 
> die Vorbauten gab so um 1990-95...waren hipp und teuer. Und Makke richtig: 1" Gabel.....am besten als Retro-Bike aufbauen und für die Stadt benutzen....Vielleicht gibt es auch Liebhaber in der Bucht! Wenn`s noch gut aussieht und ein namhafter Klassiker ist und der Rest XTR Parts sind, dann bekommt man schonmal 200-300 € in der Summe dafür.


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (1. Mai 2014)

Danke Frog. Naja, wollte das Ding schon selbst fahren. Dann werd ich mir Freitag n neuen Vorbau besorgen, damit ich den Steuersatz ordentlich einstellen kann und gut ist. Will endlich damit fahren  Danke Euch erstmal.


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2014)

Keep79Ddorf schrieb:


> Danke Frog. Naja, wollte das Ding schon selbst fahren. Dann werd ich mir Freitag n neuen Vorbau besorgen, damit ich den Steuersatz ordentlich einstellen kann und gut ist. Will endlich damit fahren  Danke Euch erstmal.


...dann aber nur für unsere Oldschool-Runde, sprich Ü40 Runde


----------



## Frog (1. Mai 2014)

..so ....fahre gleich in Altenberg (12:15) Parkplatz Burscheid.


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (1. Mai 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ...dann aber nur für unsere Oldschool-Runde, sprich Ü40 Runde


Ich glaub für was anderes reicht die Kondition im Moment auch garnicht


----------



## hellmono (1. Mai 2014)

Ich denke du unterschätzt die "älteren" Semester hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keep79Ddorf (1. Mai 2014)

So war das doch garnicht gemeint


----------



## S.F. (1. Mai 2014)

Keep79Ddorf schrieb:


> http://picload.org/view/lloigoc/picture1.jpg.html
> 
> Das funzt natürlich nicht so, wie es da aufgebaut ist, keine Frage  Also: Neuen Vorbau, Oder Gewinde auf den Gabelschaft schneiden lassen? (Was wohl kaum gehen wird, oder?!?)
> 
> Verzweifelt...


Oha, hier geht´s ja ab!

Tach ihr Strategen! 
@Keep79Ddorf : Leider wirst du das Bike so nie gefahrlos fahren können! Sorry!
Egal was du damit machst, das Gabelschaftrohr ist zu kurz und die Ahed-Gabeln sind nicht dazu geeignet (besser freigegeben), ein Gewinde aufzuschneiden. Meist bekommst du das Gewinde auch nicht gerade angesetzt, auch wenn es dazu einen Gewindeschneider gibt.

Das Gabelschaftrohr muss mindestens 35mm über den Steuersatz hinausragen, um einen Ahead-Vorbau ordentlich befestigen zu können.
Ahead gab es nicht für 1Zoll Gabeln, also ist das eine 1 1/8 Gabel.

Lösung: Neue Gabel mit langem Schaft und einen Ahead-Vorbau. Dann klappt´s!


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ahead gab es nicht für 1Zoll Gabeln, also ist das eine 1 1/8 Gabel.
> 
> Lösung: Neue Gabel mit langem Schaft und einen Ahead-Vorbau. Dann klappt´s!



Hallo Stratege, Natürlich gab und gibt es 1 Zoll Ahead Steuersätze. Ich würde mal den Schaftdurchmesser des Vorbaues messen. Wenn dabei so ca. 22 mm rauskommen, ist es 1 Zoll.


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2014)

Aber auch dann ist der Schaft zu kurz um einen Ahead Vorbau klemmen zu können. Aber gibt es nicht so windige Schaftverlängerungen?


----------



## S.F. (2. Mai 2014)

@on any sunday : Hmmmmmmmm ja mag sein! Also besser messen ob der Vorbaudurchmesser 22mm oder größer ist! 
Aber der Gabelschaft ist damit immer noch zu kurz.

@skaster: meines wissens gibts die Gabelschaftverlängerungen nur, um auf einen Steuersatz mit Gewinde, einen Ahead Vorbau montieren zu können. Ob der auch umgekehrt genutzt weden könnte weiss ich nicht. 
Aber das ist nix, was ich hier wirklich empfehlen kann und will falls da dann doch was abbricht.


----------



## Ponch (2. Mai 2014)

Moin! Ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit und möchte mich demnächst auch mal an eine Tour von euch anschließen. 

Zum Thema Schaftverlängerungen: Die gibt es und die bin ich vor 20 Jahren schon erfolgreich gefahren. Sogar im DH Einsatz hat die gehalten. Ich würde bei normalem Einsatz auf jeden Fall darauf zurückgreifen wenn es nicht anders geht. Die sind sehr stabil und werden schon nicht brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (2. Mai 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Moin! Ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit und möchte mich demnächst auch mal an eine Tour von euch anschließen.
> 
> Zum Thema Schaftverlängerungen: Die gibt es und die bin ich vor 20 Jahren schon erfolgreich gefahren. Sogar im DH Einsatz hat die gehalten. Ich würde bei normalem Einsatz auf jeden Fall darauf zurückgreifen wenn es nicht anders geht. Die sind sehr stabil und werden schon nicht brechen.




....das wird aber auch langsam mal Zeit! Und damit Du die Spielregeln bei uns verstehst: "ich bin der erste, der bei Deinem Magentafarbenden Wüstenschiff eine Kratzer rein machen darf"


----------



## hellmono (2. Mai 2014)

@Ponch: Dir ist klar, dass ich dich dann stalken werde, um dein schönes Radl probezufahren?!


----------



## Frog (2. Mai 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> @Ponch: Dir ist klar, dass ich dich dann stalken werde, um dein schönes Radl probezufahren?!



Hey J., ich habe zuerst "hier" geschrieben...zudem Du treibst Du dich ja nur noch in Ratingen rum .


----------



## Ponch (2. Mai 2014)

Einigt euch! 
Der erste Kratzer gehört aber mir! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frog (2. Mai 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Einigt euch!
> Der erste Kratzer gehört aber mir!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



..ich bin älter.....jüngere hinten anstellen!


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Mai 2014)

Tach Leute!jemand was für sonntag trail-und/oder enduromässiges geplant?


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Mai 2014)

Glüder oder Altenberg wäre ich dabei^^


----------



## Andreas_Stern (2. Mai 2014)

Jemand morgen Aaper Höhen oder ähnliches Unterwegs?


----------



## Duester (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,
suche noch Anschluss für eine Tour am Samstag. Gerne ab Stauffenplatz oder auch Unterbach, darf ruhig dreckig werden.


----------



## chezjaques (3. Mai 2014)

Wann willst du los?



Duester schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> suche noch Anschluss für eine Tour am Samstag. Gerne ab Stauffenplatz oder auch Unterbach, darf ruhig dreckig werden.


ann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (3. Mai 2014)

Wäre offen dafür ! Wann?


Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Aaper Höhen oder ähnliches Unterwegs?


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2014)

Bin schon unterwegs - schreib einfach im Forum wenn du da bist

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duester (3. Mai 2014)

Bin so gegen 14:00 da.


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2014)

Okey - wo treffen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duester (3. Mai 2014)

Pizzabude am Stauffenplatz


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2014)

Okey

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chezjaques (3. Mai 2014)

Schaffe ich nicht mehr! Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns im Wald.


----------



## chezjaques (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,
würde mich gerne der Dienstags-Runde anschliessen wenn die Morgen stattfindet. War bisher noch nicht dabei.
Ist Treffpunkt Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee um 18:00? Oder Apollo?


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.bikemeran.it/biketour/untervinschgau/tablander-alm-115.php

für alle vinschgaujünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2014)

bin heute raus ... muss Arbeiten ...

@natureboy79 ... klingt gut ... notiert!


----------



## maddes01 (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo, suche Leute zum Freeriden oder härteren Enduro Touren in Düsseldorf und Umgebung..


----------



## Ponch (6. Mai 2014)

Bei der nächsten Dienstagstour bin ich nach Möglichkeit auch dabei. Heute war ich schon etwas früher im Aaper Wald unterwegs und bin dabei natürlich leider genau in den Regen hineingeraten. Im Wald aber war es zu ertragen.

Wer fährt denn hier sonst auch mal unregelmäßig unter der Woche?


----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2014)

ich!


----------



## ju87 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich kann gerne jemanden aus dem Düsseldorfer Süden mitnehmen. Ich fahre 3-4 mal in der Woche von Langenfeld (Berghausen) ins Bergische. 

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## pauing (6. Mai 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen in der Mitte steht die Antje Kramer.
> Da fast links den Kleinen, den habe ich doch schon mal gesehen. Lass mal wieder ne Runde drehen Ingo.



@skaster Das Foto müsste von 2012 gewesen sein Und ich glaub es ist noch länger her, dass wir mal zusammen durch den Wald gedüst sind. Die Zeit vergeht Lass uns mal wieder nen Ründchen drehen!

Meine rechte Flosse ist wieder heile und freut sich schon auf die Trail Trophy Ab nächster Woche Dienstag bin ich wieder am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2014)

Pfingsten ist erst mal Elsass angesagt, vielleicht komm ich ja danach auch wieder einen Berg hoch . Vielleicht klappt es dann mal in deinem "neuen" Revier.


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

ju87 schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne jemanden aus dem Düsseldorfer Süden mitnehmen. Ich fahre 3-4 mal in der Woche von Langenfeld (Berghausen) ins Bergische.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



hi,hört sich gut an!


----------



## natureboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

maddes01 schrieb:


> Hallo, suche Leute zum Freeriden oder härteren Enduro Touren in Düsseldorf und Umgebung..



hi,findest du hier....


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2014)

@pauing ... bist Du heute abend zu Hause? so gegen 21:00 Uhr?


----------



## pauing (7. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> @pauing ... bist Du heute abend zu Hause? so gegen 21:00 Uhr?


Heute abend leider nicht, aber morgen abend bin ich da.


----------



## Makke (7. Mai 2014)

o.k. ... wollte dich wegen der Sattelstütze mal fix überfallen ...


----------



## ju87 (7. Mai 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi,hört sich gut an!



@natureboy79 : Melde Dich einfach. Ich fahr meist so gegen 17:00 Uhr los.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## dj_gerard (7. Mai 2014)

Abend, ich hätte da mal eine Frage. *Was hat Düsseldorf so für Downhill/Freeride/Dirt-Park Strecken zu bieten* ?

Ich kenne nur den Grafenberger Wald, der sehr langweilig ist. Die Strecken sind leider viel zu kurz nach unten. Für Dirt Bike Fahrer bieten sich die *7 Hügel im Grafenberger Wald*, die echt super sind. Manchmal möchte man aber mal einfach schnell und möglichst lange mit vielleicht sogar ein paar Sprüngen nach unten Fahren. Für diesen Spass bietet der Grafenberger Wald leider nur viel zu kurze Strecken ohne Sprünge.

Neben der *Geschwister-Aufricht-Straße 2 in Düsseldorf 40489* gibt es auch noch ein *kleinen Bmx/Dirt Park für Anfänger*.

*Was kennt ihr noch so ?*

Mein Setup:
Fox Van 160mm + DHX AIR 5.0


----------



## githriz (8. Mai 2014)

Düsseldorf hat nicht so massig viele Höhenmeter, da sind die Streckenlängen natürlich begrenzt (pun intended).


----------



## real_andy (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

schaut euch mal folgenden Artikel von heute in der RP an:

http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/heimtueckische-angriffe-auf-mountainbiker-aid-1.4225040

Ist echt der Hammer was da in Viersen passiert. In Düsseldorf und Umgebung hab ich mit sowas zum Glück noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Schönen Tag
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. Mai 2014)

@Makke,

haste schön gemacht auf:  http://fun-riders.org/


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2014)

Daaaaanke!!!


----------



## Frog (10. Mai 2014)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Makke,
> 
> haste schön gemacht auf:  http://fun-riders.org/


IPad...???


----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Daaaaanke!!!



Was ist das?  hab keines zum testen, und leider können die Dinger einiges nicht ... was die Webseite fordert. Flash z.B. ...


----------



## Andreas_Stern (11. Mai 2014)

wo ist denn das hier?


----------



## Prolux (11. Mai 2014)

Das ist hier: http://radsport.atv-haltern.de/node/544


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

hat jemand von Euch dieses Werkzeug?:

http://www.parktool.com/product/pin-spanner-red-spa-2


----------



## Prolux (12. Mai 2014)

hab nur sone Zange: http://www.streetlights.de/10000540_Seegerringzange_Buzzetti.html


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

die wird nicht halten ... da muß einiges an Drehmoment drüber ... 
Meine Zange war direkt verbogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (12. Mai 2014)

Was hast du vor, eine DT Swiss Gabel aufschrauben?


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

Nee ... Vivid Air ...
Die Luftkammer muß um ein paar Grad verdreht werden ...


----------



## Frog (12. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch dieses Werkzeug?:
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/product/pin-spanner-red-spa-2



habe so was!


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

klingt gut ... bist Du zu Hause?


----------



## Frog (12. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> klingt gut ... bist Du zu Hause?


klar!


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

Schick mir mal Deine Adresse ... ich glaube ich überfalle Dich mal kurz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (12. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Schick mir mal Deine Adresse ... ich glaube ich überfalle Dich mal kurz ...


hast eine E-Mail.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2014)

bin auf dem Weg!


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> http://www.bikemeran.it/biketour/untervinschgau/tablander-alm-115.php
> 
> für alle vinschgaujünger


 bist Du das schon gefahren? ... sieht recht kurz auf den Karten aus ... aber das fallen mir gerade wieder ein paar Ideen ein ... *duckundweg*


----------



## kawa116 (15. Mai 2014)

Servus in die Runde. Fährt heut abend zufällig wer in Grafenberg?!


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2014)

ich überlege gleich ne Runde zu drehen ... so in ca. einer Stunde ...


----------



## kawa116 (15. Mai 2014)

Schade. Da hätte mein Chef vermutlich was gegen, wenn ich da mit fahren würd. ;-)


----------



## natureboy79 (15. Mai 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> bist Du das schon gefahren? ... sieht recht kurz auf den Karten aus ... aber das fallen mir gerade wieder ein paar Ideen ein ... *duckundweg*



hi,wahrscheinlich hast du recht.die tablander alm liegt auf ca.1750m.tschars liegt auf ca.587m.
sind dann vielleicht 1000hm bergab auf trail.aber wenn der 5er wie der 4er ist in latsch,MUSS er gut sein.

was ich auch interessant finde ist das hierhttp://www.hirzer.info/fileadmin/user_upload/bilder/Karte_Hirzer2013.jpg

das liegt neben meran 2000 und geht mit gondel von ca 500m auf ca.2000m.und bestimmt lässt sich dann bergab weiter runter fahren bis nach meran-zentrum.


----------



## Makke (16. Mai 2014)

habe gesehen, es gibt in dem Hang 2x den 5er ... und die meinen den, der näher an naturns liegt. Und der ist deutlich länger! Passt schon.


----------



## natureboy79 (17. Mai 2014)

Ja.von der tablander alm noch ein bisschen bergflanken trail, dann irgendwann links runter weg nr 5


----------



## kawa116 (19. Mai 2014)

Moin in die Runde, 

hat zufällig noch jemand nen Satz Kurbeln XT FC-M730 rumfliegen und möchte diese los werden?! Darf auch defekte Pedalgewinde haben. Sonstiger Zustand ist auch egal. 

Lieben Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. Mai 2014)

ne du ... nichts auf Lager ....


----------



## pauing (19. Mai 2014)

Morgen Start um 1800 am Apollo


----------



## Makke (20. Mai 2014)

kann arbeitstechnisch morgen nicht ... ähmmm heute nicht


----------



## lhampe (20. Mai 2014)

kann leider auch nicht, muß kuchen backen


----------



## chezjaques (20. Mai 2014)

Servus - würde heute gerne mitfahren. Bin um 18:00 am Apollo.


----------



## pauing (20. Mai 2014)

Ok bis gleich...prolux wollte auch da sein...


----------



## fknobel (20. Mai 2014)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> 
> hat zufällig noch jemand nen Satz Kurbeln XT FC-M730 rumfliegen und möchte diese los werden?! Darf auch defekte Pedalgewinde haben. Sonstiger Zustand ist auch egal.
> 
> Lieben Gruss Flo



Kein Shimano Kurbeln, aber andere "Race-Face" falls das hilft...

Vg

Florian


----------



## S.F. (23. Mai 2014)

Ahoi Bikegemeinde! Da ich mich in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht habe und die Trailtrophy kurz bevorsteht wollte ich spontan noch einmal einen Bikerstammtisch am Mittwoch ausrufen! 
Mittwoch 20:00 Uhr Rosie's 

Sagt mir bitte bis Montag Bescheid, wer teilnimmt, dann kann ich planen.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Mai 2014)

Hi.mal ne frage.ich wollte ne neue avid bremsleitung montieren.oben am bremshebel kommt ja auf der leitung der leitungsnippel und der klemmring.da ist aber noch ein dichtungsgummi oder so.weiss gar nicht wohin damit.habt ihr einen plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich fahren morgen von Düsseltal aus nach Willingen in den Bikepark und hätte noch nen Platz auf dem Fahrradträger frei. Im Auto ist dann auch nocht Platz für 1-2 Personen. Möchte jemand mit? Abfahrt wäre gegen 7-8Uhr und Abfahrt aus Willingen 17-18Uhr.

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## S.F. (26. Mai 2014)

Dienstagrunde falls kein Wolkenbruch?????


----------



## ben-ms (27. Mai 2014)

moin moin,
ich bin am 7.6. mit dem mtb bei meinem schwager in neuss zu besuch. wir wollen den samstag 7.6. etwas in der gegend biken. gibt es bei euch die möglichkeit höhenmeter zu sammeln? ich war schonmal dort, aber glaube es scheint bei euch auch recht flach zu sein oder? empfiehlt es sich weiter ins bergische land zu fahren? wäre sehr über ein paar infos dankbar. vieleicht gibt es ja auch nen offenen mtb treff den ihr empfehlen könnt.
gruss aus münster
ben


----------



## hellmono (27. Mai 2014)

Mal was anderes:
2 Kolleginnen von mir wollen sich gerne mal an den Bikesport rantasten, bzw. überhaupt mal mit einem Bike fahren. Mangels eigenen MTBs eine kleine Herausforderung.
Kennt ihr, neben Bikeride, noch andere Anbieter wo man mit Leihrad mal eine geführte Tour fahren / ein Fahrtechnikseminar besuchen kann?

Dienstagsrunde bin ich sowohl wettertechnisch als auch zeitlich raus...


----------



## ju87 (27. Mai 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Kennt ihr, neben Bikeride, noch andere Anbieter wo man mit Leihrad mal eine geführte Tour fahren / ein Fahrtechnikseminar besuchen kann?



Hi,

laut www.mbtlev.de soll es bei Campana in Burscheid möglich sein: http://www.mtblev.com/mtblev-rent-a-bike.html

Gruß
Axel


----------



## -Wally- (28. Mai 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 2 Kolleginnen von mir wollen sich gerne mal an den Bikesport rantasten, bzw. überhaupt mal mit einem Bike fahren. Mangels eigenen MTBs eine kleine Herausforderung.
> Kennt ihr, neben Bikeride, noch andere Anbieter wo man mit Leihrad mal eine geführte Tour fahren / ein Fahrtechnikseminar besuchen kann?



Hi,
ich hatte vor Jahren, als ich noch neu in der Gegend war mal mit denen ne Tour in Altenberg gemacht: http://www.sportsinteam.de/
Die sitzen in Berg.-Gladbach und veranstalten auch Kurse in Altenberg und Umgebung und können auf Anfrage auch Leihbikes und Protektoren zur Verfügung stellen. War damals ne ganz lustige Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddes01 (28. Mai 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> hi,findest du hier....


 wann und wo??


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es mit einer Samstagstour aus? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Mai 2014)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Samstagstour aus?
> 
> Gruß Stephan


Hi.wenn ich heut meine bremsen repariert kriege gerne.lokal oder wo?


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Mai 2014)

Egal ob lokal oder hier in der Region. Nur halt nicht im XC-Tempo die Berge rauf und im DH-Tempo wieder runter.  Lieber gemütliches Enduro-Cruisen. 

VG 
Stephan


----------



## FunkyRay (30. Mai 2014)

Grüße,

ich fahre am Sonntag wieder nach Willingen in den Bikepark und hätte noch nen Platz auf dem Fahrradträger frei. Im Auto ist dann auch noch Platz für 1-2 Personen. Möchte jemand mit? Abfahrt wäre gegen 7-8Uhr und Abfahrt aus Willingen 17-18Uhr. Kann auch gern auf dem Weg von Düsseltal aus jemanden mitnehmen. Entweder wenn ich über Hilden/Haan/Wuppertal nach Willingen fahre oder Rating/Essen/Bochum/Dortmund.

Rainer


----------



## hellmono (30. Mai 2014)

Jemand morgen für Glüder zu haben?

Und danke für die Tipps mit den Bikes weiter oben!


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Mai 2014)

Oh, ich hab hier gar nicht mehr reingesehen...
Also ich fahre morgen lokal. Um 11.15 Uhr gegenüber vom BoConcept. Wer will, kann sich anschließen.


----------



## kawa116 (2. Juni 2014)

Servus, 

hats hier wen, der wo Ahnung von Gabel und Dämpferservice hat und Bock hätte mich in nem kleinen Schrauber-Workshop an meinem Rad bei nem Bierchen und a weng totem Tier vom Grillrost in diese Materie einzuführen?! 

Vllt. liesse sich daraus ja auch nen kleines Sit-In mit fachgesimpel und ein zwei ... Bierchen gestallten.


----------



## crop (2. Juni 2014)

Hab das jetzt erst mit willingen gesehen. Schade.
Werde nicht dieses sondern nächstes Wochenende ( denke Samstag) nach Winterberg oder willingen. Kann 1 Person und Rad mitnehmen


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Juni 2014)

Dienstag, Wetter soll super werden... Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich zeitig aus dem Büro rauskomme wäre ich dabei - mal schauen ob noch jemand vom Apollo Treffpunkt fährt.


----------



## Pattah (3. Juni 2014)

Hab mein Fahrrad mit und würde mich evtl anschließen. Wann soll sie denn starten und wie lang soll die runde werden?


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich würde an der Ecke ernst-poensgen Allee / Graf Recke Str um 18:15 warten. Erfahrungsgemäß sind wir so ca 2 Std unterwegs


----------



## chezjaques (3. Juni 2014)

MartinCremer schrieb:


> Also ich würde an der Ecke ernst-poensgen Allee / Graf Recke Str um 18:15 warten. Erfahrungsgemäß sind wir so ca 2 Std unterwegs



Scheint heute keiner zum Apollo zu kommen. Ich komme zu Ecke Ernst.../ Graf um 18:15. Kann5 min später werden.


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Juni 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Scheint heute keiner zum Apollo zu kommen. Ich komme zu Ecke Ernst.../ Graf um 18:15. Kann5 min später werden.


Gerne, bis gleich!


----------



## Pattah (3. Juni 2014)

bin noch am schauen ob ichs schaff, hab aber keinerlei schutz mit, wie sehen eure Feierabendtouren denn aus?


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Juni 2014)

Pattah schrieb:


> bin noch am schauen ob ichs schaff, hab aber keinerlei schutz mit, wie sehen eure Feierabendtouren denn aus?


Also ein Helm ist Pflicht  aber alles andere ist halt abhängig von deiner Fahrweise. Wir fahren so das alle mitkommen (sind ja wahrscheinlich auch nur zu dritt). Können wir also alles ganz gemütlich machen


----------



## Pattah (3. Juni 2014)

tjahaa eben den helm hab ich nicht mit, eigentlich hatte ich nur den Weg vom Zug zur Arbeit und Zurück geplant.


----------



## MartinCremer (3. Juni 2014)

Pattah schrieb:


> tjahaa eben den helm hab ich nicht mit, eigentlich hatte ich nur den Weg vom Zug zur Arbeit und Zurück geplant.


Hmm dann würde ich eher abraten, es kommt schon manchmal vor das man nen Abflug macht.... Letztendlich musst du das selber entscheiden, aber bei den Strecken sollte man einen Helm aufhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkecucumber (3. Juni 2014)

hi,

wohnt hier irgendjemand in Meerbusch, der mir zeigen könnte, wie man Bremsen richtig entlüftet? Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder die Bremsen sind irgendwie defekt.   Sind formula oro bremsen....

In den Fahrradläden hier war leider keiner gewillt mich mal zuzuschauen lassen, wenn er das macht


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Juni 2014)

gurkecucumber schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wohnt hier irgendjemand in Meerbusch, der mir zeigen könnte, wie man Bremsen richtig entlüftet? Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder die Bremsen sind irgendwie defekt.   Sind formula oro bremsen....
> 
> In den Fahrradläden hier war leider keiner gewillt mich mal zuzuschauen lassen, wenn er das macht



schau mal bei youtube.hab mir auch gerade einen abgebrochen beim bremsen befüllen(entlüften).aber jetzt funzt es.


----------



## gurkecucumber (3. Juni 2014)

ja eigentlich mach ich es genauso wie die , aber irgedwie kann ich bei der einen unendlich Luft rausholen und bei der Anderen glaube ich das der die Verbindung bei Betätigen des Hebels überhaubt nicht schließt.

Bei der mit dem Hebel war der Schlauch in der Mitte defekt und bei der Anderen mit der Luft war das obere Gehäuse am Geberkolben defekt. Das habe ich beides behoben. Kann mir irgendwie nur nicht vorstellen,dass jetzt noch mehr kaputt sein soll und das gleich bei Beiden. Denn die sind an unterschiedlichen Bikes. Das wäre schon großer Zufall... :-(


----------



## chezjaques (10. Juni 2014)

Schon jemand einen Plan fürs Wochenende - Tour im Umland?


----------



## Olli5 (10. Juni 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Schon jemand einen Plan fürs Wochenende - Tour im Umland?


 
Wenn das Vorhaben überhaupt im näheren Umland möglich ist. Im Kreis ME sind die Wälder vorerst wegen des Sturms gesperrt.


----------



## S.F. (10. Juni 2014)

Wir sollten zurück nach Latsch.... da sind die Trails intakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2014)

wo verdammt noch mal bleiben die berichte und bilder?


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2014)

kommen noch .... muss erst mal alles einsammeln ...


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## _Hagen_ (11. Juni 2014)

.... der erste Anstieg (Dank Siegi) geschafft


----------



## Frog (11. Juni 2014)

nach dem Biken


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2014)

Bin mal eben die heimischen wälder abgefahren.sieht nach arbeit aus.hab die tage frei.mal schauen was sich wegräumen lässt...


----------



## M-o-B (12. Juni 2014)

natureboy: wo bist du denn gefahren? Darfst du in die Wälder rein? Bei uns in Ratingen hat die Forstbehörde Zutrittsverbot verhängt, und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie das "außen rum" so aussieht, dann wohl auch zu Recht. Von der Hauptstraße aus gesehen sieht das schon sehr erschreckend aus. Würde ja gerne am WE fahren, weiß aber momentan noch nicht wo.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob die Wälder rund um Solingen / Schloß Burg befahrbar sind? Oder sieht das da so aus wie bei uns in Ratingen?


----------



## ju87 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin gestern an der Wupper / Schloß Burg usw. gefahren. Keine Schilder usw.
Der Wald sieht auch "sehr ordentlich" aus. Also es lag wirklich nur totes Holz rum nichts besonderes.
Es waren auch noch andere MTB´er unterwegs. Ich würde sagen alles ok.

Ach das Verbot für den Wald soll nur bis Freitag 24:00 uhr gelten

Bei großer Gefahr für Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher, kann die Forstbehörde Waldflächen sperren, so wie heute morgen im Kreis Mettmann geschehen. Dort ist das Betreten sämtlicher Waldflächen bis zum 13.06.2014, 24:00 Uhr, untersagt.

http://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/wal...und-leben-im-wald-bei-schweren-gewittern.html

Gruß
Axel


----------



## M-o-B (12. Juni 2014)

Das ist die richtige Antwort! Danke.


----------



## FunkyRay (12. Juni 2014)

@Frog wo ist denn das Bild entstanden? Das Kurtchen kenn ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (12. Juni 2014)

In düsseldorf waren die höchsten windgeschwindigkeiten.und ich war gerade im unterbacher forst unterwegs.konnte mich gerade noch unter ne schutzhütte retten.um mich herum stürzten bäume reihenweise.


----------



## M-o-B (13. Juni 2014)

Oh Mann, was für'n Mist.


----------



## gurkecucumber (13. Juni 2014)

gibt es hier in der Umgebund irgendeinen Laden der Protektoren Westen usw hat?


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2014)

da ist die Auswahl sehr begrenzt .... Breuer in Köln fällt mir da ein ... in D-Dorf hab ich da aktuell keine Adresse im Kopf.


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts mit sonntag im bergischen aus?Hat jemand was enduromässiges geplant?
gruss


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2014)

muss/darf Arbeiten ... bin raus ...


----------



## Sash84 (13. Juni 2014)

War schon mal jemand im grafenberger Wald die tage und kann sagen wie es da aussieht oder ist der aktuell (noch) gesperrt? 
Bei mir in Ratingen und essen sieht es teilweise echt fies aus und die heimischen trails da werden wohl noch ne weile dicht sein


----------



## natureboy79 (13. Juni 2014)

Also gerresheim friedhof und rotthäuser kannste knicken.denke in solingen ist ok


----------



## A7XFreak (13. Juni 2014)

Wie es in Solingen im Wald aussieht kann ich nicht sagen aber ansonsten ist hier einfach rein gar nichts passiert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (13. Juni 2014)

ju87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gestern an der Wupper / Schloß Burg usw. gefahren. Keine Schilder usw.
> Der Wald sieht auch "sehr ordentlich" aus. Also es lag wirklich nur totes Holz rum nichts besonderes.
> ...


----------



## M-o-B (14. Juni 2014)

Also die Ratinger Wälder hat es ganz übel erwischt. Das kann man diesen Sommer vergessen. Auch unser wunderschöner Poensgen-Park sieht ganz übel aus. Ein Trauerspiel....


----------



## Keep79Ddorf (14. Juni 2014)

War gestern mal an der Einfahrt Ernst-Poesngen-Allee/Graf-Recke-Str... Da ist derzeit noch abgesperrt und man kommt mit dem Bike auch nur maximal 50m weit. Dabei hat man aber bereits quer liegende Bäume über- oder unterqueren müssen. Danach ist aber wirklich Schicht.

Mal abwarten wie es dort am Montag aussieht. Die Bundeswehr räumt Berichten zufolge ja derzeit im Grafenberger Wald auf.


----------



## Scalatti (14. Juni 2014)

Tach nach Ddorf

Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke aus unserem Stadtwald:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/durch-den-duisburger-stadtwald-teil-1.434826/page-195#post-12064925
Gruß aus DU


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. Juni 2014)

Und hier ein paar aus der Elfschweiz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















liteville 301 MK8


----------



## hellmono (14. Juni 2014)

Auf Asphalt kommt man derweil auch nicht immer weit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisenberg (16. Juni 2014)

Keep79Ddorf schrieb:


> War gestern mal an der Einfahrt Ernst-Poesngen-Allee/Graf-Recke-Str... Da ist derzeit noch abgesperrt und man kommt mit dem Bike auch nur maximal 50m weit. Dabei hat man aber bereits quer liegende Bäume über- oder unterqueren müssen. Danach ist aber wirklich Schicht.
> 
> Mal abwarten wie es dort am Montag aussieht. Die Bundeswehr räumt Berichten zufolge ja derzeit im Grafenberger Wald auf.


Da liegt alles kreuz und quer, wie ein Mikadospiel. Das wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis alles wieder frei und sicher ist.


----------



## M-o-B (17. Juni 2014)

Also nochmal geschaut. Wie fntms schon geschrieben hat: Rund um Solingen ist gar nichts passiert. Da liegen noch nicht mal abgerissene Blätter auf den Wegen.
Ich bin hier in Ratingen mal soweit in den Wald gefahren, wie ich konnte.... Also ungefähr 100 m.... Dann war - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Ende Gelände. Ich fürchte, dass der bislang gekannte Wald Geschichte ist. Da darf ich gar nicht drüber nachdenken....


----------



## pommes5 (18. Juni 2014)

Kann jemand aus Erfahrung ne Handkettensäge empfehlen? Bei amazon gibt's son Ding mit Transportdose, das käme mir einfach mal dauerhaft in den Rucksack, aber obs das Ding bringt? Hat jemand Tipps? http://www.amazon.de/BE-X-Survival-...qid=1402898264&sr=8-2&keywords=handkettensäge


----------



## Deep (18. Juni 2014)

Genau der richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Wochenende im Bikepark. Ist noch jemand Samstag + Sonntag in Winterberg oder Warstein unterwegs?


----------



## chezjaques (19. Juni 2014)

Plane heute ne Tour in Altenberg oder Wuppertal. Los geht es so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00! Will jemand mitkommen oder ist da auch unterwegs?


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Juni 2014)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Plane heute ne Tour in Altenberg oder Wuppertal. Los geht es so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00! Will jemand mitkommen oder ist da auch unterwegs?



sag doch mal einen tag früher bescheid


----------



## chezjaques (19. Juni 2014)

War mir gestern noch nicht sicher was ich mache - sorry ;-). Ist es Dir zu kurzfristig oder was anderes vor? Kann Abfahrt auch noch etwas verschieben.


----------



## natureboy79 (19. Juni 2014)

ja ist jetzt blöd


----------



## sp247 (19. Juni 2014)

Kleines Video über Altenberg:


----------



## Prolux (19. Juni 2014)

Hier einige Fotos aus Willingen vom IXS-GDC-2014: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69068


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. Juni 2014)

http://www.megastore.bike/events/sommerfest-am-20-und-21-juni/


----------



## Kesselkutscher (23. Juni 2014)

DÜsseldorf, Erkrath, Hösel, Essen, alles gesperrt. im Pott selbst auhc ziemlich alles.

Es bleiben nur noch die Trails im Bergischen Land.

Einfahc mal bei gpsies oder gps-info nach Burgholz, Wuppertal, Halver und Co suchen.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (23. Juni 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Kann jemand aus Erfahrung ne Handkettensäge empfehlen? Bei amazon gibt's son Ding mit Transportdose, das käme mir einfach mal dauerhaft in den Rucksack, aber obs das Ding bringt? Hat jemand Tipps? http://www.amazon.de/BE-X-Survival-Edelstahl-Paracordgriffen-Metalldose/dp/B0086KJ0GQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402898264&sr=8-2&keywords=handkettensäge




Das würd eich an deiner Steller unterlassen. Das kann ganz böse Ärger geben. Die Strafen gehen in schwindelerregende Höhen.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (23. Juni 2014)

Gestern im Aaper Wald in Düsseldorf udn DAS war noch harmlso.


----------



## M-o-B (23. Juni 2014)

Ratingen kann man auch vergessen. Bin heute mal ne Runde gelaufen. 
Auf meinen knapp 14 km bestimmt 1000 umgefallene oder gebrochene Bäume. Und das ist keine Übertreibung. 
Die Hauptwege sind zwar frei, aber bis man wieder vernünftig fahren kann, wird es noch dauern.


----------



## Ponch (23. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es denn auf dem Trail im Rotthäuser Bachtal und in Gerresheim aus? Fahrbar?


----------



## M-o-B (23. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 

Bin noch nicht da gewesen, vermute aber, das du das vergessen kannst. Mach ich ggf am WE mal.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Juni 2014)

Rotthäuser weiss ich nicht.vor einer woche lagen noch viele bäume.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (24. Juni 2014)

Gerresheim is auch alles kaputt aber nicht gesperrt, bzw., da liegen Absperrbänder zerissen im Dreck. 

Rotthäuser is nach Info eines vorgestern getroffenen MTB´ler nicht gesperrt aber auch dort die Wegee unpassierbar. Nur die Hauptwege sind frei.

Hier ein paar "Ausweichrouten" in Wuppertal

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.77198.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117172.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.89324.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.92016.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34328.html

Dort hat Christian&Ela nicht gewütet.

Den offiziellen Downhill am Kothen - Buschland 50 braucht man sicher nicht erwähnen, den kennt man sicherlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (24. Juni 2014)

Kesselkutscher schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den offiziellen Downhill am Kothen - Buschland 50 braucht man sicher nicht erwähnen, den kennt man sicherlich.


Der ist allerdings bis einschließlich Sonntag aufgrund des NRW Gravity Cup Laufes gesperrt, wenn ich @hugolost richtig interpretiere.


----------



## hugolost (24. Juni 2014)

So sieht es aus. Für alle erst ab Montag wieder befahrbar.


----------



## pommes5 (25. Juni 2014)

Kesselkutscher schrieb:


> Das würd eich an deiner Steller unterlassen. Das kann ganz böse Ärger geben. Die Strafen gehen in schwindelerregende Höhen.



ist das so? ich könnte schwören der @jokomen hat schon häufiger mal gepostet, dass er sowas mal macht. kann mich da aber gerne auch täuschen.


----------



## skaster (25. Juni 2014)

Ich denke eher, dass es darauf ankommt was man damit veranstaltet. Wenn da so ein krüppeliger, dünner Baum über dem Weg liegt wird da wohl kaum ein Waldbesitzer Anstoß dran nehmen. Wenn man dagegen einen gut verwertbaren 60 cm dicken Buchen- oder Eichenstamm zerteilt sieht das Ganze schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## pommes5 (25. Juni 2014)

Äh ... Es ist in der Regel schon etwas mehr als bloß Luft zwischen meinen Ohren ...


----------



## natureboy79 (25. Juni 2014)

werden bestimmt einige bäume liegenbleiben und nach nen paar tagen ist ein umgehungsweg breitgetreten oder gefahren oder gehuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Durio (25. Juni 2014)

Arm das die Dinger die sehr schönen Strecken versperren. Würde ja sogar noch mit ner Kettensäge ans Werk gehen, aber habe keine und dem Fostheini wird das wohl nicht gefallen. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr noch Tipps zu Strecken ohne Hindernis. Hier wächst auch gerade eine Gruppe für MTB Treffs im Netz. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Duesseldorf.MTB/

Die Säge ruft!


----------



## Kesselkutscher (25. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Strecken sind komplett kaputt. In und um Düsseldorf gibt es keinen einzigen Trail mehr. 

Aber mit der S8 is man schnell in Gruiten oder Vohwinkel, bzw. mit der S1 in Solingen und dann kann man sich im bergischen austoben.


----------



## Durio (25. Juni 2014)

OK. Bin selber gestern an der "Rinne" und Umgebung gewesen (Morper Bachtal usw). Leider waren wirklich einige Bäume im Weg. Teilweise sogar echt dicke Brummer, aber das ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Die meisten konnte man umgehen. Genervt hats aber trotzdem. Grrr


----------



## Kesselkutscher (25. Juni 2014)

An der Rinne? Die is doch schon virher versperrt, bzw. kaputt gewesen oder?


----------



## Durio (25. Juni 2014)

Nö, die war zwei Wochen davor noch gut in Schuss. Also das was ich da jedenfalls gefahren bin.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (25. Juni 2014)

Das war meine Hausrunde...

m.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.130619.html 

...jetzt is alles kaputt.


----------



## ju87 (25. Juni 2014)

Durio schrieb:


> Arm das die Dinger die sehr schönen Strecken versperren. Würde ja sogar noch mit ner Kettensäge ans Werk gehen, aber habe keine und dem Fostheini wird das wohl nicht gefallen.
> 
> Vielleicht habt Ihr noch Tipps zu Strecken ohne Hindernis. Hier wächst auch gerade eine Gruppe für MTB Treffs im Netz.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Duesseldorf.MTB/
> ...




Hi,

Da ich aus Langenfeld komme wollte ich mir die FB Seite einmal ansehen. Ist die Gruppe versteckt? Es wird nichts angezeigt. 

Gruß Axel

Nachtrag: jetzt geht es. Anfrage ist gestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Durio (26. Juni 2014)

Einfach nach "Mountainbiken im Großraum Düsseldorf " suchen und finden  

Kennt einer den Pächter des Waldes oder wie man den rausbekommt? Wenn noch jemand mitmacht und ne Kettensäge herbei zaubert, würde ich mich sogar mit Unterstützung an den Bäumen zu schaffen machen. 
Der Besitzer dürfte nämlich keinen Bedarf mit hoher Prio sehen, diese Bäume zu beseitigen. Die Wege darunter sind nicht offiziell und haben sich einfach über die Jahre so eingetrampelt. Neue werden die schon finden. 
Es sei denn, er hat irgend ein wirtschaftliches Interesse. Gut, das Holz halt. Das kann er aber im Herbst auch in einem rutsch machen. Das daaaauert definitiv zu lang


----------



## M-o-B (26. Juni 2014)

Wäre die Frage, wie das rechtlich ausschaut, wenn sich jemand bei diesen Arbeiten - die er genehmigt hat - verletzt... Wieso sollte er sich da in evtl. Probleme begeben, wenn das aus seiner Sicht nicht notwendig ist? Und: erlaubt er´s einem, wird es zu Unmengen von Nachahmern kommen, die ggf.  nicht den Focus auf freie Wege, sondern auf Holzverwertung setzen. 
Ich denke, man kann sich die Energie, einen Forstbesitzer ausfindig zu machen und diesbezüglich zu fragen, sparen.

Just my two cent...


----------



## Durio (26. Juni 2014)

Geb ich dir Recht und ist mir auch schon so gekommen. Dummer Weise fällt es aber immer so auf, wenn man mit ner ratternden Kettensäge im Walt rumknattert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (27. Juni 2014)

@ S.F., Makke,


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2014)

Danny!!! Das is ja ein Knaller!!!!


----------



## _Hagen_ (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem man mir in Pempelfort (Alt-Pemperforter Str) vor 2 Wochen vom Stadtrad Sattelstütze und Sattel geklaut hat,
ist gestern Abend der Lenker/Vorbau/Bremsgriffe/Gripshift geklaut worden:

ältere Teile und vom MTB etwas abgerockt,  aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich:
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 75cm /25,2mm
Vorbau: Sytace Superforce 1 1/8 ca. 70/80mm
SRAM XO Gripshift 9fach
Formular K24 Bremgriffe Carbon (!)

Was besonders auffällig ist - sind gelbe Syntace Griffe die für die Gripshift auf ca. die Hälfte gekürzte wurden
und die K24 Carbon Bremhebel, die es so nicht in Serie gab.

Wenn einer diese Kombi sieht, BITTE MELDEN !!

Ciao & Danke


----------



## -Wally- (29. Juni 2014)

Danny: Wow!  Sehr geil.

Komischer Diebstahl bei Dir Hagen...sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört...möge der Dieb beim schei**** vom Blitz erschlagen werden.


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2014)

@danny ... das ist leider zu geil!!! alter Poser!


----------



## Makke (2. Juli 2014)

ich musste gerade feststellen, das ich lange keine Info über neue Posts bekommen haben, daher mal ein paar Anmerkungen zu den letzten Seiten.

- das Posten von GPS-Tracks finde ich sehr grenzwertig, da ein großer Teil der gefahrenen Abschnitte, so möchte ich sie mal nennen, keine regulären Wege sind.
- Das enfernen von umgefallen Bäumen ist aktuell ein hießes Thema, denn die Bäume haben seit dem Sturm, soweit sie auf städtischem Boden liegen, den Besitzer gewechselt haben und damit beim eigenmächtigem Sägen an den Teilen der Tatbestand der Sachbeschädigung zum Tragen kommt. 
Grundsätzlich gehöre ich aber auch zu den Leuten die "frei Wege für freie Bürger" vertreten und daher hier und da meinen Beitrag zum Aufräumen leiste ... auch mit Werkzeug


----------



## fntms (2. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es in Grafenberg aussieht, aber in Gerresheim bzw. Erkrath lassen sich 3/4 der Trails mit relativ einfachen Mitteln wieder zumindest durchgängig fahrbar machen. Ab dem 13.7. kann ich auch wieder meine unentgeldliche Hilfe der glücklich beschenkten Firma zur Verwertung ihrer indirekten Finanzressourcen anbieten …


----------



## Prolux (4. Juli 2014)

Neue Fotos, Fauna gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69407


----------



## S.F. (4. Juli 2014)

Prolux schrieb:


> Neue Fotos, Fauna gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69407



Sehr schön Danny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crop (4. Juli 2014)

Wo wurden die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## S.F. (4. Juli 2014)

crop schrieb:


> Wo wurden die Fotos gemacht?



Steht doch da!


----------



## crop (4. Juli 2014)

Kann ich nichts mit anfangen


----------



## lhampe (5. Juli 2014)

Jemand am Wochende mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## Pattah (7. Juli 2014)

Morgen ne runde? So ab 18 uhr ca.


----------



## Pattah (8. Juli 2014)

Pattah schrieb:


> Morgen ne runde? So ab 18 uhr ca.


 hat sich erledgt ist ja eklig draussen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deep (8. Juli 2014)

@ lhampe

Sonntag 11:00 Glüder oder Altenberg? Hab zwar mehr Lust auf Altenberg, tendiere bei der Nässe aber eher zu ersterem? Bringe noch einen Kollegen mit.


----------



## Flo182 (10. Juli 2014)

Hey Zusammen.
Ich komme aus Neuss und habe angefangen MTB zu fahren.
Wollte mal fragen wo ihr fahrt, wenn ihr in DDorf unterwegs seit?
Hab was vom Grafenberger Wald gehört, den könnte ich auch von mir einfach erreichen.

MFG FLo


----------



## Prolux (10. Juli 2014)

der grafenberger wald ist im moment leider wegen sturmschäden gesperrt.....


----------



## Prolux (10. Juli 2014)

@Makke und S.F.,

habt`e schön jemacht  :http://fun-riders.org/


----------



## Flo182 (10. Juli 2014)

Achso, stimmt.
Hmmm, habt ihr Ausweichmöglichkeiten?


----------



## lhampe (10. Juli 2014)

@Deep: Nach dem 48h Dauerregen und bei den Wetterausischten für Sonntag kann man das nur kurzfristig planen. Schaen wir mal...


----------



## helgeg (11. Juli 2014)

Na Ihr D`dorfer,

seid Ihr Provinz wie ich geworden? War lange, lange, lange Zeit nicht mehr im Forum, aber Düsseldorf wurde doch mal im Regio-Forum mit genannt, oder etwa nicht. Man, Man, die gute alte Zeit. Gruß aus dem Umland der Hauptstadt, wo sich Fuchs und Wolf Gute Nacht sagen!

@Makke, S.F. & Polux: Wie sieht eigentlich der der alte Güterbahnhof aus, gibt's den noch?  Links das Schild von der Bahnschwelle des Besitzers. @Makke in welche Klasse geht dein "Teufel", meiner kommt in die 2. im Winter / Frühjahr hatte ich berufsbedingt mal Zeit zum biken. Die Eiszeit hat bei uns nette Landschaften geformt.

Grüße an meine alte Heimat

helgeg


----------



## S.F. (12. Juli 2014)

HELGE!!! Du lebst ja noch!!!   

Den Güterbahnhof gibts bis auf ein Gebäude nicht mehr. Das komplette Areal inkl der früheren Schienenfläche ist alles komplett mit neuer Wohnbebauung zu. Nur das Olio und gibts noch und Les Halles ist ins letzte verbliebene Gebäude gezuogen. Alles besser, teurer, moderner und chic...

Hast du dich jetzt aufs Trailen auf abgeschliffenen Felsen verlegt?

VG!!!


----------



## Jäggi (12. Juli 2014)

Hi, ich habe aus Verletzungsgründen ein komplettes Viererteam für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg abzugeben. Preis Verhandlungssache. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DPM (20. Juli 2014)

Tach...nächstes Wochenende was geplant? Trailtrophy ist soweit gut verlaufen, und nun bin ich richtig heiß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeg (21. Juli 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> HELGE!!! Du lebst ja noch!!!
> Hast du dich jetzt aufs Trailen auf abgeschliffenen Felsen verlegt?



...genau, märkischer Zuckersand! Durch Familie, Haus und Garten komme ich nur leider kaum aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe ein Grand Canyon AL 29 und stehe noch am Anfang. Kann mich aber gut durchbeißen, glaube ich. 

Komme aus Düsseldorf und suche jemanden der mir mal zeigt wie und wo's geht.

Also vom Niveau her relativ unten angesiedelt. 



Gruß und dankend


----------



## S.F. (26. Juli 2014)

Ahoi Gemeinde. Ich starte um 11:30 eine Trailcheck-Runde ab Parkplatz Ernst - Pönsgen - Allee / Ecke Fahneburgstr. 
Wir sind mit den Enuduros unterwegs. Tempo also medium. Es geht in Richtung Gerresheim bis zur Rinne und wieder zurück. Wer will kann sich gerne spontan anschliessen.


----------



## hellmono (26. Juli 2014)

Da wirste aber nicht weit gekommen sein, oder? Wald ist noch gesperrt, bzw. war es gestern als ich mit dem Rennrad da langgefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (26. Juli 2014)

Mit einem MTB ist die Definition "gesperrt" so eine Sache 

War die Tage auch in Grafenberger Wald, obwohl augenscheinlich jeder Zugang undurchdringlich war.



Gruß


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2014)

also rinne ist frei.auch die meisten trails im rotthäuser.habe sogar was neues entdeckt.


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Juli 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> also rinne ist frei.auch die meisten trails im rotthäuser.habe sogar was neues entdeckt.



Wie heisst das....Danke - Bitte !;-)


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Juli 2014)

Jo danke.ich war aber auch nicht untätig.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (27. Juli 2014)

Kann man sich heute noch spontan irgendwo mit dranhängen?  Mir wurde leider abgesagt...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (28. Juli 2014)

Jemand lust morgen eine entspante runde zu drehen... ich will mal wieder raus, nach fast 16 Wochen zwangs Pause bin ich schwer auf entzug! Dementsprechend ist leider auch meine Kondition aktuell... und das Körpergefühl ist auch noch nicht zu 100% zurück. :/ Aber egal...

Falls jemand lust auf eine gemühtliche Enduro Runde hat, ich hätte bock und zeit!

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Wann und wo


----------



## fknobel (29. Juli 2014)

Also wenn das Wetter nicht wider so wird wie gestern, würde ich 18 Uhr an der ecke Ernst-Ponsgen-Allee/Graf-Recke-Straße direkt am Grafenbergerwaldrand vorschlagen. Falls sich um 17:00 Uhr abzeichnet das es wieder Regnet, würde ich hier bis spätestens 17:15 noch mal bescheid geben!

Würde sonst noch jemand kommen?

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei.  Schreibe hier rein wenns knapp wird


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2014)

18:00 sind wir auch dort, soweit es nicht regnet!


----------



## fknobel (29. Juli 2014)

Ja cool, dann schaffen wir es doch noch mal zusammen zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Welches Leistungsniveau?


----------



## fknobel (29. Juli 2014)

Bei mir aktuell ehr weiter unten angesiedelt... bin lange raus.


----------



## Makke (29. Juli 2014)

bin im Office ... daher keine Runde


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2014)

Bislang sieht das Regenradar für Düsseldorf noch gut aus! Daumen drücken, dass das so bleibt.

Zum Leistungsniveau: Keiner geht verloren! Ralf, Danny und ich sind mit Enduro´s unterwegs. Also moderat bergauf und bergab was technischer (soweit das hier geht)
Die schnellen fahren den Berg dann halt zweimal hoch (oder runter)...

Makke, kleiner Powerslide durch die Kaffeküche und dann das Treppenhaus runter...


----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Ich wohne direkt am Wald und kann nur weiter geben das es unverhalten in den Wolken brummelt...


----------



## S.F. (29. Juli 2014)

Bin trotzdem gleich am Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Hab keine Regensachen sonst wäre ich dabei. Mitlerweile brummts richtig.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (29. Juli 2014)

Mein Regenradar aka Balkon zeigt das es ziemlich schüttet... Für mich ist es definitiv aus (


----------



## fknobel (29. Juli 2014)

Ich brauch noch ein paar Min... Komme auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (31. Juli 2014)

Heute mal nach etlichen Wochen eine mittelgroße Dorfrandrunde gedreht, quasi als Trailcheck.
Muss sagen, ist inzwischen einiges passiert im Wald. Da ich beim Bo Concept eingestiegen bin, hier ein kurzer Stand:
- Unterbacher Wald: Geht so. Der BP 2 (jetzt auch als Neandersteig ausgeschildert) vom Erkrather Höhenweg Ri. Unterbach ist durch Forstmaßnahmen (nicht nur Beseitigung Sturmschäden) ziemlich hin. Schade.
- Trail/Weg zur Bahnlinie runter ist OK.
- Rinnentrail (also ab Friedhof Gerresheim die Trailvariante) geht gut.
- Auffahrt über Schlammloch wieder hoch hat es noch 1 Baum
- Gegenseite Rotthäuser (Achterbahn/Regenwald) geht gut!
- Tanken-Kante geht
- Palettenweg geht (ja wer hat denn da gezimmert ... ;-)??
- Spielplatz-DH bin ich vor Frauensteinen wieder umgedreht, da liegt noch alles – dürfte aber nicht mehr so lange dauern
- Bambi liegen im unteren Teil zwei Bäume, einen müsste man anschüppen, Nr. 2 kann man sägen. Dann kann man aber erst mal unten nur links weiter, nach rechts zum Waldkindergarten noch alles zu
- Katastrophal siehts vor Römerdrop aus, da liegt der halbe Wald (eher mehr) flach…
- Schlussabfahrt (mit Tennisplatz DH): Einfahrt vom Hauptweg nach Thomaskopf geht; Rücketrecker steht gerade vor den Schlusskurven – müsste also bald wieder frei sein.

Soweit für's erste. Immerhin kann man also wieder eine Runde drehen, die die Bezeichnung Mountainbiken verdient
;-)


----------



## MTB-Jupp (1. August 2014)

Jemand Lust auf eine spontane Runde in den Sonnenuntergang?  Um und ggf. Im Grafenberger...


----------



## Makke (4. August 2014)

mal was am Rande ...

jemand morgen hier dabei: http://www.radnacht.de/ ? ... wäre mal ne willkommende Abwechslung ... 

@*rheinruhrrider*	.... Herzchen, danke für den Bericht!


----------



## S.F. (4. August 2014)

Während ihr hier nach umgefallenen Bäumen und Mädels bei der Radnacht im dunklen Düsseldorf schaut, schnell mal noch ein kleiner Bericht vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg:
Bei brütender Hitze super gestartet, nach 4h Rennabbruch wegen Gewitter und den bis dahin erarbeiteten Vorsprung in der 4er Masters Wertung wieder eingebüßt. Um 19:30 Neustart und das ganze noch einmal von vorn. In der Nacht wechselt die Führung ständig hin und her, bis wir am frühen Morgen mit ca 2 bis 3 Minuten auf Platz 2 liegen. Die beinharten Jungs vom Laktatexpress liegen da aber nur Sekunden hinter uns. Also noch einmal vehementer Angriff auf die Führung. Wir kommen bis auf knapp eine Minute ran und lassen die Laktatexpress - Jungs erst einmal hinter uns. Naja, 3 Minuten sind auch nicht viel.... 
Dann kommt der Konter des führenden Teams von Cycletch - Cenurion und die Erkenntnis. Die haben einen Mann verloren und fahren uns zu dritt in Grund und Boden. Schliesslich schaffen wir den finalen Cut kurz vor 12 Uhr nicht mehr ( um genau 30 Sekunden) und haben schlußendlich dann eine Runde weniger als das Siegerteam.
Trotzdem zufrieden, auch wenn ich den Sack gerne zugemacht und das Ding gewonnen hätte.  Naja 2015 geht´s in die nächste Runde!


----------



## S.F. (5. August 2014)

Heute Kompensationsrunde in Düsseldorf.
Abfahrt 18:00 Ernst-Pönsgen/Ecke Fahneburgstr.
Tempo: langsam
Der Gerät: Enduro
Strecke: Rennbahn, Palettenweg, Tankenkante, Gerresheimer Friedhof und retour.


----------



## Prolux (5. August 2014)

Ok., bin dabei.


----------



## hellmono (5. August 2014)

Zu spät gelesen, bin schon  Büro. Aber ist ohnehin eher zu früh für mich. 

Würde mal wieder einen Freitag (diese Woche?!) in den ring werfen!


----------



## Makke (5. August 2014)

... und danach Radnacht noch zum abrollen?


----------



## MTB-Jupp (5. August 2014)

Hab ein Hardtail.  Ist das enduro genug?


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. August 2014)

Klar Jupp! Fährste halt Hardtail Enduro! 
Wenn´s nicht geht, fährst du halt drumherum! Das wird schon!
Musst dich dann nur an den Anstiegen zurückhalten.... da sind wir nicht so schnell....  

Radnacht? Nee Makke! Was soll ich denn da? Die Inliner nachäffen?


----------



## FPR (5. August 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Heute Kompensationsrunde in Düsseldorf.
> Abfahrt 18:00 Ernst-Pönsgen/Ecke Fahneburgstr.
> Tempo: langsam
> Der Gerät: Enduro
> Strecke: Rennbahn, Palettenweg, Tankenkante, Gerresheimer Friedhof und retour.


 
Ich habe noch ein paar Termine, aber ich versuche auch dabei zu sein. Es wird knapp. Wenn ich um 18:05 nicht erscheine, bite nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (5. August 2014)

Ah nein muss absagen hab noch keinen Helm, bin frisch im Business und noch nicht dran gedacht 

Miese Kiste!


----------



## Makke (5. August 2014)

Danny ... 17:30 Uhr am Apollo?


----------



## hellmono (5. August 2014)

Hier ist nicht zufällig ein tout terrain Singletrailer User, der eine 27,2mm Kupplung für ein Wochenende entbehren könnte? Soll quasi eine Abschiedsfahrt werden, vor dem baldigen Verkauf wollte ich nicht noch eine neue Kupplung kaufen.


----------



## Prolux (5. August 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Danny ... 17:30 Uhr am Apollo?




Ja, 17.30 am Apollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. August 2014)

hat jemand eine Reibe, mit der man ein Sitzrohr "erweitern" kann?


----------



## rheinruhrrider (5. August 2014)

Dabei – also 18 Uhr Ecke Fahnedingsbums ;-)


----------



## DEleassar (5. August 2014)

Abend ihr Rider. Wie lange dauert die Runde, wenn ihr zusammen fahrt. Also von der Fahneburgstraße aus? So Pi mal Daumen...


----------



## S.F. (5. August 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Abend ihr Rider. Wie lange dauert die Runde, wenn ihr zusammen fahrt. Also von der Fahneburgstraße aus? So Pi mal Daumen...



Unterschiedlich. Heute waren es 3 Stunden.


----------



## DEleassar (6. August 2014)

Oha, für eine Feierabendrunde ist das schon allerhand.   Aber um mehr Trails kennen zu lernen , werde ich bald mal mitfahren. Solange ihr nicht wie Wahnsinnige da runterknallt


----------



## natureboy79 (6. August 2014)

3 stunden? So sehen also deine lockeren runden aus.


----------



## TrailOnTrial (6. August 2014)

@Gestrige Feierabendrunde

Danke für einen klasse ersten Tag auf dem Rad in DUS! Ich werde mich dann mental schon einmal auf den nächsten Ausflug vorbereiten...


----------



## Makke (6. August 2014)

... war echt nett gestern ... am Ende war ich  fast 6h unterwegs ... na gut ... davon 2h Bierpause 
aber schön war es!!! und der Grawa sieht noch immer echt böse aus ...


----------



## hellmono (6. August 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Würde mal wieder einen Freitag (diese Woche?!) in den ring werfen!



Hust, jemand Lust?


----------



## Makke (6. August 2014)

Feitag sieht bei mir schlecht aus .... wenn dann spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FPR (6. August 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ... war echt nett gestern ... am Ende war ich  fast 6h unterwegs ... na gut ... davon 2h Bierpause
> aber schön war es!!! und der Grawa sieht noch immer echt böse aus ...


 
es war gestern einen schönen Runde. Obwohl ich konnte die Enduro's mit meinen XC nicht folgen!

Ich noch etwas fahrbar in Raum Düsseldorf.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (6. August 2014)

@Feierabenrunde gestern: Hat viel Spaß gemacht – mit Sägepause, Tank(stellen)Pause und Speicher auffüllen hinterher war es lang, aber schön! Wobei ich es auf 2,5 Std. reine Fahrzeit schätze...
Und das mit dem Grawa wird schon wieder, Makke…lass die mal die dicken Stämme wegräumen, dann machen wir den Feinschliff mit dem BigBoy ;-)


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2014)

Das war eine lustige und ilustre Runde! Sehr lustig!

"Ey komm mit" - OK - Ohje! 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## MTB-Jupp (6. August 2014)

So, Helm gekauft, Schnauze voll.

Optisch macht der Supersonic Schwarzschonmal was her....


----------



## huddersfield (6. August 2014)

Wisst ihr wann ihr die Runde wieder fahrt? Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (6. August 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hust, jemand Lust?


Könnte evtl. klappen – wann willste grob los?


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2014)

huddersfield schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wann ihr die Runde wieder fahrt? Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen...


Dienstagsrunde jeden Dienstag, same place, same time. 



hellmono schrieb:


> Hust, jemand Lust?


Ough... mal sehen.... wann willst du los?


----------



## hellmono (6. August 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ough... mal sehen.... wann willst du los?



Bin da am Freitag relativ flexibel. 16 oder 17 Uhr kann ich schaffen und seh dann die Kids später noch. 
Muss es nur morgen wissen, damit ich das Bike einpacken kann.


----------



## S.F. (6. August 2014)

Morgen weiss ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (6. August 2014)




----------



## pommes5 (7. August 2014)

@S.F. @hellmono wo fahrt ihr denn am freitag? und wo ist treffpunkt? ggf. könnte ich das rad mit zur arbeit nehmen und dann mitfahren. welchen charakter hat die tour im vergleich mit ner typischen glüder-runde zb?

danke!


----------



## Bearded_Pete (7. August 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, habe mich nach Ela noch nicht in den Grafenberger Wald getraut, kann man da schon rum radeln? Und gibt es evtl. einen GPS-Track der Runde die Ihr fahrt?

Und vor allem achtet irgendjemand darauf, dass man nicht in den Wald fährt? Im Zoopark interessiert es auch niemanden, dass da "Verbotsschilder" stehen 


Grüße Pete


----------



## Makke (7. August 2014)

Moin Pete ... Wir fahren durch die Wälder, soweit möglich ... gehen dabei aber keine unsinnigen Risiken ein. GPS-Tracks werden nicht verteilt, einfach mal mitkommen ... (bis jetzt haben wir noch keinen zurück gelassen ... oder ich habe es schon verdrängt)


@Rest ... für die Freitagsrunde bin ich raus ...


----------



## Bearded_Pete (7. August 2014)

Alles klar danke Dir! Dann werde ich mich mal in die Wälder trauen und schauen. 

Und ja ich wurde soeben auch von nem Kumpel darauf hingewiesen, dass Fragen nach Tracks böse sind (War mir, in meiner Naivität, einfach nicht klar )
Zitat: "ach für die frage nach dem gps track wollte ich dich vorhin ja schon blöd anmachen  " & "was meinste, warum es so schwer ist touren zu finden online  "...ludiduuuu


----------



## Kesselkutscher (7. August 2014)

Falls die neue und relativ gut frequentierende Gruppe auf Fratzebuch keiner kennt...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Duesseldorf.MTB/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (7. August 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Bin da am Freitag relativ flexibel. 16 oder 17 Uhr kann ich schaffen und seh dann die Kids später noch.
> Muss es nur morgen wissen, damit ich das Bike einpacken kann.


Werd ich dann wohl zeitlich nicht schaffen – kann erst 17.30/18 Uhr.


----------



## DEleassar (8. August 2014)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit heute? Kann wer? Wetter sieht zwar nach Regen aus, aber bis jetzt ist es ja trocken.

Edit: Hat sich gerade erledigt, schüttet wie aus Eimern.


----------



## DEleassar (9. August 2014)

Ich wollte in ner knappen Stunde ne Tour fahren. Nahe Wildpark, zur schönen Aussicht, Gerresheimer Höhen und noch was im Rotthäuser Bachtal...Ca. 2-3 Stunden. Falls sich jemand anschließen will.


----------



## huddersfield (9. August 2014)

... für morgen früh wäre ich zu haben, wenn's zB am Glüder wieder ein bisschen abgetrocknet ist. Also: morgen früh je nach Wetterlage Glüder oder Umkreis Ddorf.


----------



## natureboy79 (9. August 2014)

morgen glüder oder düsseldorf wäre ich dabei.


----------



## huddersfield (10. August 2014)

Okay. Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja mal wieder besch..... aus für morgen, mal seh'n ob wir ihr trotzen können. Wollte 9:30 Uhr am Glüderparkplatz im Sattel sitzen. So ist noch genug Puffer bis zum Donnerwetter ;-)


----------



## Makke (10. August 2014)

hab heute Familienprogramm ...


----------



## TrailOnTrial (11. August 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> "Ey komm mit" - OK - Ohje!



Das "Ohje!" kommt wieder ... so schnell konnte ich die Kondition nicht verbessern! Aber ich gebe mir Mühe.

Wie sieht's morgen mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Wetter ist wohl halbwegs passabel und ich wäre wieder - im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten - bereit.


----------



## Makke (11. August 2014)

bin Morgen wegen Job nicht verfügbar ...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (11. August 2014)

Wäre am Start (außer es gewittert – Vorhersage naturgemäß schwierig). Treff 18:00 Parkplatz Ecke Erst-Poensgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstraße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. August 2014)

Yapp! Dabei!


----------



## Prolux (12. August 2014)

Ok., ich werde auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## TrailOnTrial (12. August 2014)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Treff 18:00 Parkplatz Ecke Erst-Poensgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstraße...



Passt!


----------



## FPR (12. August 2014)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Wäre am Start (außer es gewittert – Vorhersage naturgemäß schwierig). Treff 18:00 Parkplatz Ecke Erst-Poensgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstraße...


 
So bald es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (12. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
wer hätte am Mittwoch Nachmittag/Abend Lust auf eine kleine Bikerunde? Heute kann ich wegen der Arbeit leider nicht...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (12. August 2014)

FPR schrieb:


> So bald es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei


Gerade mit S.F. konferiert – Regen im Anmarsch, Termin für heute cancelled!!


----------



## S.F. (12. August 2014)

Schlechte Nachrichten. Sitze noch mit einem Stapel Papier im Büro und gerade zieht eine Regen/Gewitterfront rein. Das sieht nicht gut aus. Von daher bleibe ich mit dem Hintern lieber im Trockenen. Weitere News über die nächsten Rundfahrten dann wieder hier.


----------



## FPR (12. August 2014)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> Gerade mit S.F. konferiert – Regen im Anmarsch, Termin für heute cancelled!!


 
Ohhh, schade! Dann darf ich länger arbeiten!


----------



## S.F. (12. August 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rheinruhrrider (12. August 2014)

Werde morgen wieder einen Versuch unternehmen. Da die Wettervorhersage für morgen aber ähnlich ist wie für heute, wird kurzfristig entschieden!


----------



## TrailOnTrial (12. August 2014)

Bin am Parkplatz und werde 18.00 Uhr eine Runde, wenn auch ohne Guides probieren.


----------



## DEleassar (12. August 2014)

Ich hab heute ne Runde gedreht und dabei das erste Mal die Gerresheimer Rinne befahren. Aber gaaaanz langsam   (Ansonsten hättet ihr mich morgen dort noch liegen sehen).  Da ich noch was Urlaub habe, hat es heute Vormittag gut gepasst.

Wetter soll wohl morgen Nachmittag trocken bleiben. Würde gerne mal mit  im Konvoi fahren.


----------



## huddersfield (12. August 2014)

Donnerstag ab 18 Uhr sähe bei mir gut aus...wenn die Russen mich pünktlich nach Hause lassen. Würde gerne noch mehr in Grrrrresheim / Erkrath kennenlernen...


----------



## Ponch (12. August 2014)

Ich war heute vor dem großen Regen auch in Gerresheim/Rotthäuser Bachtal unterwegs. Die meisten Trails sind dort frei. In Grafenberg sieht es dagegen noch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (13. August 2014)

Das wetter sieht doch eigentlich ganz gut aus. Hat jemand Lust, heute einem Neuling in Düsseldorf auf eine kleine Runde mitzunehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. August 2014)

überlege noch ...


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (13. August 2014)

haha, aber nicht zu lange, sonst geht der Regen gleich wirklich noch los  Muss ja keine lange Runde sein! Wann hättest du denn Zeit?


----------



## Makke (13. August 2014)

theo ab jetzt ...  kleine Runde klingt gut.


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (13. August 2014)

Gut, ich komme aus Bilk, also musst du noch die Anfahrt einrechnen. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen!


----------



## Makke (13. August 2014)

o.k. ... 18:00 Uhr am Parklatz Ernst dingsda und Fahneburgstraße ...
(komme heute mit dem Auto, schaffe das sonst nicht mehr)


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (13. August 2014)

Wo ist denn da ein Parkplatz? Kenne nur die Kreuzung!


----------



## Carrerafreak86 (13. August 2014)

Achso, du meinst das Ding auf der anderen Sraßenseite! Ok, bis dann


----------



## DEleassar (13. August 2014)

Ich komme auch. Bis gleich


----------



## DEleassar (14. August 2014)

@ Makke, rheinruhrrider, carrera...

Danke für die Tour gestern. Mir schmerzen zwar die alten Knochen etwas, aber hat super Spaß gemacht


----------



## TrailOnTrial (14. August 2014)

Gestern hattet ihr wenigstens auch vernünftiges Wetter. Am Dienstag kam nach einer kurze Regenpause mit Sonne noch einmal ein ordentlicher Guss vom Himmel und falsches Abbiegen (aufgrund von Orientierungslosigkeit) wurde sehr hart bestraft:






Spaß gemacht hat es trotz des Irrfahrtanteils. In der nächsten Woche wäre ich ab Mittwoch wieder am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. August 2014)

@TrailOnTrial ... das nennt man nicht Orientierungslosigkeit! Touren dieser Art fallen in die Kategorie "Expedition" ...


----------



## TrailOnTrial (14. August 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> @TrailOnTrial ... das nennt man nicht Orientierungslosigkeit! Touren dieser Art fallen in die Kategorie "Expedition" ...



Immerhin habe ich danach die ESSO in Gerresheim wiedergefunden...


----------



## DEleassar (14. August 2014)

TrailOnTrial schrieb:


> Gestern hattet ihr wenigstens auch vernünftiges Wetter. Am Dienstag kam nach einer kurze Regenpause mit Sonne noch einmal ein ordentlicher Guss vom Himmel und falsches Abbiegen (aufgrund von Orientierungslosigkeit) wurde sehr hart bestraft:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313496
> 
> Spaß gemacht hat es trotz des Irrfahrtanteils. In der nächsten Woche wäre ich ab Mittwoch wieder am Start!



Im Rotthäuser Bachtal sah es aber auch nicht anders aus  
Grafenberger Wald war aber umso besser


----------



## FunkyRay (16. August 2014)

Hi,

wollte gleich ne Tour machen und ne Freundin wollte extra aus köln rum kommen. War seit dem Sturm nicht mehr in den Wäldern unterwegs. Wie sieht es mittlerweile aus? Morper Wald und hinten Richtung Unterbacher See. Wie steht es um das Gebiet um den Friedhof Gerresheim? Nicht das ich meine normale Tour gar nicht fahren kann und dann steh ich doof da.

Danke für die Infos und Gruß


----------



## Makke (16. August 2014)

Richtung Gerresheim kann man eigentlich alles fahren ....


----------



## FunkyRay (16. August 2014)

Merci


----------



## natureboy79 (17. August 2014)

Moin.fahre heute eine Gerresheim-Erkrath Runde.11.00 Uhr Startpunkt Gödinghover Weg Ecke Glashüttenstrasse.


----------



## TrailOnTrial (20. August 2014)

Da morgen wohl das "beste" Wetter der Woche ansteht, würde ich eine Feierabendrunde mit Startpunkt Fahneburgstraße/Ernst-Poensgen-Allee und Startzeit so gegen 18.00 Uhr drehen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DEleassar (20. August 2014)

Werde heute auch ne kleine Runde fahren, aber bin morgen dabei. Aber Vorsicht Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (20. August 2014)

kann morgen nicht ...


----------



## rheinruhrrider (20. August 2014)

Lust ja, kann am Do. auch nicht. Evtl. geht's am Abend noch auf eine kurze Runde raus…


----------



## FunkyRay (20. August 2014)

Ich wäre morgen 18Uhr dabei, würde aber ungern den Guide machen, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus


----------



## TrailOnTrial (20. August 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Werde heute auch ne kleine Runde fahren, aber bin morgen dabei. Aber Vorsicht Anfänger





NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen 18Uhr dabei, würde aber ungern den Guide machen, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus



Anfänger bin ich auch und Guide maximal für Sackgassen aber wir bekommen das schon hin. Treffen uns dann morgen 18.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## DEleassar (20. August 2014)

OK...


----------



## atipr (21. August 2014)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen 18Uhr dabei, würde aber ungern den Guide machen, da kennen sich andere bestimmt besser aus


Heute klappt´s bei mir leider nicht. Aber nächsten Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailOnTrial (21. August 2014)

Wird bei mir bürobedingt leider ca. 10min später am Treffpunkt!


----------



## DEleassar (21. August 2014)

OK, ich warte...


----------



## No Mercy (21. August 2014)

N'Abend zusammen,
hoffentlich kam nicht zu viel von oben runter, die Wolke sah nicht sehr freundlich aus.
In meiner Richtung war ab Gerresheim alles trocken und es gab sogar noch die untergehende Sonne zu sehen.
Es war mir ein Vergnügen, vielleicht mal wieder bei anderer Gelegenheit.
gruß
dirk


----------



## natureboy79 (24. August 2014)

Moin.Möchte heute ne runde im grafenberger richtung gerresheim starten.
starte um 11.15 Uhr Parkplatz unten fahnenburgstrasse.


----------



## DEleassar (24. August 2014)

Würde ich gerne mitfahren, schaff ich aber zeitlich nicht. 11:30 Ca. würde ich schaffen. Vorausgesetzt, du fährst auch mit Anfängern.


----------



## natureboy79 (24. August 2014)

passt!


----------



## DEleassar (24. August 2014)

OK...


----------



## DEleassar (26. August 2014)

Da es die nächsten Tage besseres Wetter geben soll, würde ich den Donnerstag für eine FA-Runde vorschlagen. 18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburgstraße!? Oder evtl. Gödinghover Weg.

Zur Info: Bis Ende September werden vermehrt Arbeiten im Aaper- und Grafenbergerwald stattfinden. Am Sonntag war ich auf einer Abfahrt Richtung Bauernhäuser Weg (war soweit frei) und gestern lagen da 3 frisch gefällte Bäume.

Soll heißen, ein Weg der gestern noch frei war, kann heute wieder unpassierbar sein.


----------



## FunkyRay (26. August 2014)

Meine bessere Hälfte muss zum Body Styling und ich die Kids ins Bett bringen und wir hatten ja schon angesprochen aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse mal früher zu starten. Ich wäre eher für einen Vater-Kind freundlichen Start um 16Uhr


----------



## DEleassar (27. August 2014)

Mmh, 16 Uhr mach ich immer erst Feierabend...Da es morgen Nachmittag mal wieder regnen soll, werde ich wohl heute fahren...Wenn jemand mit will, Bescheid geben, da der Parkplatz, Fahneburgstraße, nicht direkt an meiner Hausrunde liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (27. August 2014)

Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## DEleassar (27. August 2014)

Ca. 17:45...


----------



## huddersfield (27. August 2014)

Bin gleich dabei. 17.45 Fahneburg...


----------



## FunkyRay (27. August 2014)

Schade, aber heut schaff ich es nicht. Werd morgen dann ne Runde drehen. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## atipr (27. August 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Da es die nächsten Tage besseres Wetter geben soll, würde ich den Donnerstag für eine FA-Runde vorschlagen. 18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburgstraße!? Oder evtl. Gödinghover Weg.
> 
> Zur Info: Bis Ende September werden vermehrt Arbeiten im Aaper- und Grafenbergerwald stattfinden. Am Sonntag war ich auf einer Abfahrt Richtung Bauernhäuser Weg (war soweit frei) und gestern lagen da 3 frisch gefällte Bäume.
> 
> Soll heißen, ein Weg der gestern noch frei war, kann heute wieder unpassierbar sein.



Ich wäre dabei. Soll zwar ein paar Wolken geben morgen Nachmittag, aber es soll trocken bleiben


----------



## DEleassar (28. August 2014)

Soo...wie sieht's denn heute aus. 17:30?


----------



## No Mercy (28. August 2014)

Start wäre wo?

Hätte schon Lust auf ne Runde, muss aber mal schauen, ob es zeitlich passt.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## DEleassar (28. August 2014)

Fahneburgstraße...


----------



## No Mercy (28. August 2014)

Ok., ich werd versuchen pünktlich da zu sein.
Kann ein paar Minuten später werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (2. September 2014)

Wird hier noch Fahrrad gefahren?


----------



## Makke (2. September 2014)

Ja ... jetzt im Wald ... Trails aufräumen ...


----------



## DEleassar (2. September 2014)

Wie sieht's denn mit Donnerstag um 17:30 aus? Ecke Fahneburg...


----------



## Makke (2. September 2014)

Donnerstag bin ich zu 90% andersportlich unterwegs ...


----------



## pauing (2. September 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Donnerstag um 17:30 aus? Ecke Fahneburg...


Schaffe ich heut leider nicht....


----------



## DEleassar (2. September 2014)

Sorry, ich kann Donnerstag gar nicht. Muss zum Elternabend. Wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus. 17:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. September 2014)

Morgen  .... hmmm, mal sehen ...


----------



## FunkyRay (2. September 2014)

Wollte morgen auch, aber deutlich früher: 16Uhr - muss spätestens 19Uhr daheim auf der Matte stehen


----------



## natureboy79 (3. September 2014)

Also 17.30 würde ich schaffen.wieder am parkplatz?


----------



## DEleassar (3. September 2014)

Jap, ich bin dabei...


----------



## Makke (3. September 2014)

kann noch nichts genau sagen, bin wenn spontan da ...


----------



## chezjaques (5. September 2014)

Fahre Morgen oder am Sonntag wahrscheinlich in Altenberg die Mühlentour - hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Makke (5. September 2014)

bin das WE raus ...


----------



## S.F. (7. September 2014)

Heute in Belgien:


----------



## Prolux (7. September 2014)

ja man, war super heute .......


----------



## Makke (8. September 2014)

yeah ... it`s Airtime!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (8. September 2014)

Wie sieht's denn heute um 17:30 aus? Ecke Fahneburgstraße...

Edit: Oder allgemein diese Woche?


----------



## Prolux (8. September 2014)

Knie-Probleme, die Woche sicher nicht!


----------



## Makke (8. September 2014)

bin ab Morgen in der Lenzerheide ...


----------



## DEleassar (8. September 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> bin ab Morgen in der Lenzerheide ...



Also heute noch hier biken und morgen dort  

Viel Spaß


----------



## natureboy79 (8. September 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> bin ab Morgen in der Lenzerheide ...


Sack!


----------



## Makke (8. September 2014)




----------



## huddersfield (10. September 2014)

Heute 17 Uhr Fahneburg/Poensgen: 2. Runde "Pike testen" steht an. Jemand dabei?


----------



## No Mercy (11. September 2014)

Falls jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde im Wald hat.
17:45 Uhr ab Gödinghover Weg, bin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Harry75 (11. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
bin ein alter Knochen, der seine Gelenke wieder bewegen möchte. Fahre auch ab und zu im Grafenberger Wald und rund um Gerresheim.
Kann man sich bei Euch mal einklinken?
Zeit ist wegen Job und Familie leider limitiert. Kondition ist gut - fahre jeden Tag 50 km mit S-Pedelec zur Arbeit - und die Technik is gar net soo schlecht. Wollte morgen nach der Arbeit 'ne Runde drehen. Bike ist schon im Wagen.
Grüße
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (11. September 2014)

Wieviel Uhr wäre das denn? Ich wollt morgen los, denke es wird so 17Uhr werden


----------



## Harry75 (12. September 2014)

gegen 17 Uhr Ecke Ernst Poensgen Allee / Graf Recke Straße ?
Oder schlage einen alternativen Treffpunkt vor. Wenn es bei mir Arbeitsbedingt später werden sollte, poste ich es kurz.


----------



## Harry75 (12. September 2014)

Erkennst mich an nem alten SPECIALIZED FSR weiß.


----------



## 1PocketRocket (14. September 2014)

Gestern hat sich unsere facebook community zum biken im GraWa, Aaper Wald und Ludenberg getroffen. Mit 24 MTBlern loszuziehen ist schon grosses Kino, hat irre Laune gemacht, obwohl bei Weitem nicht alle auf gleichem Leistungsnivau und technischem Level waren. Trotdem war es eine super tour , 26km/638hm, alle sind mit gekommen und haben bis zum Ende durch gehalten.
Critical mass rules


----------



## DEleassar (14. September 2014)

Kollege und ich haben euch gestern gesehen, sah schon gut aus, als ihr alle aus dem Rotthäuser Trail gekommen seid


----------



## fntms (15. September 2014)

Critical Mass im Wald oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (15. September 2014)

Die wilde horde....


----------



## FunkyRay (15. September 2014)

Werd gleich ne kleine Runde starten. Jemand dabei? 16.45Uhr


----------



## huddersfield (15. September 2014)

Bei mir steht Dienstag auf der Agenda. Viel Spaß!


----------



## S.F. (15. September 2014)

24 Teilnehmer???? Oh Mann!!!! Das wäre mir zu viel! 

Dienstagsrundenteilnehmer, wer fährt denn morgen?
Sonst steige ich auf´s Rennrad.


----------



## huddersfield (15. September 2014)

Siehe oben... Ich. Ca. 17 Uhr Ecke Fahneburg / Poensgen.


----------



## Prolux (15. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> 24 Teilnehmer???? Oh Mann!!!! Das wäre mir zu viel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme ich dir zu! Viel zu Viele!!!


Ich nicht, hab noch immer Knieprobleme......


----------



## Makke (15. September 2014)

ich mach mal die Woche Pause ... 5 Tage Schredern bei Sonne, Regen und Schnee wollen verdaut werden ...


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ich mach mal die Woche Pause ...



ab mittwoch kannste wieder aufbauen--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1704544


----------



## S.F. (15. September 2014)

Wooohoooooo!!!! Artur!!!!! Geilo!!!!

Danny! Mensch! So was blödes!!! Und der Doc findet immer noch nix? 
Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2014)

danke SF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. September 2014)

yeah ... igg freu mir so!!!!


----------



## S.F. (16. September 2014)

So Freunde, ich steige heute aufs Rennrad und bin nicht im Wald. 

See you on the dark side of biking.


----------



## lhampe (16. September 2014)

Da ich am Sonntag mit Mutter Erde zu tief in Glas geschaut habe und nun die Schulter etwas verkatert ist werde ich mich wohl auch auf die dunkle Seite des Radsports einlassen....

Stefan,

Ihr seid doch letztens in den Filthies gewesen. Wie ist denn das umgebaute Roadgap?


----------



## S.F. (16. September 2014)

lhampe schrieb:


> Da ich am Sonntag mit Mutter Erde zu tief in Glas geschaut habe und nun die Schulter etwas verkatert ist werde ich mich wohl auch auf die dunkle Seite des Radsports einlassen....
> 
> Stefan,
> 
> Ihr seid doch letztens in den Filthies gewesen. Wie ist denn das umgebaute Roadgap?


 
Prost! 

Das Roadgap springt sich ziemlich identisch im Vergleich zur alten Version. Speed muss exakt gleich sein. Die Absprungkante ist ein paar cm niedriger, dafür trägt dich der gebogene Absprung jetzt etwas höher raus. Für mich war da kein großer Unterschied zu spüren.
Du musst halt immer noch treten wie ein Weltmeister.


----------



## Prolux (16. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Wooohoooooo!!!! Artur!!!!! Geilo!!!!
> 
> Danny! Mensch! So was blödes!!! Und der Doc findet immer noch nix?
> Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Habe am Montag ein Termin beim Knie-Doc von der DEG, entlich, dann weiß ich mehr......


----------



## TrailOnTrial (16. September 2014)

Moin zusammen,

würde heute ca. 17.15 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz Fahneburg/Ernst-Poensgen eine Runde im Wald drehen.

Bei Mitfahrinteresse einfach melden, schaue bis zur Abfahrtszeit in den Thread.

Beste Grüße


----------



## huddersfield (16. September 2014)

17.15 ist auch noch okay. Wollte Richtung Gerresheim / Erkrath. Bis später.


----------



## TrailOnTrial (16. September 2014)

huddersfield schrieb:


> 17.15 ist auch noch okay. Wollte Richtung Gerresheim / Erkrath. Bis später.



Alles klar! Schließe mich gern einfach an.

Bis dann


----------



## githriz (16. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Prost!
> 
> Das Roadgap springt sich ziemlich identisch im Vergleich zur alten Version. Speed muss exakt gleich sein. Die Absprungkante ist ein paar cm niedriger, dafür trägt dich der gebogene Absprung jetzt etwas höher raus. Für mich war da kein großer Unterschied zu spüren.
> Du musst halt immer noch treten wie ein Weltmeister.



Mit dem Hardtail reichen zwei Kubelumdrehungen, dann segelt es sich locker in die Landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (16. September 2014)

@githriz ... war mir klar ...  
Bin in der Lenzerheide das kleine Ding am Ende "gesprungen" ... hatte echt Schiss, man ist das garnicht mehr gewohnt ...


----------



## S.F. (16. September 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Mit dem Hardtail reichen zwei Kubelumdrehungen, dann segelt es sich locker in die Landung


Ja, aber dafür fehlt mir der Knorpel in den Gelenken!


----------



## Makke (17. September 2014)

die Bilder von der TT Lenzerheide sind auf der HP online .... (siehe Signatur)


----------



## Asteroth (19. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum ... (Infos Über mich )
Ich wollte morgen früh eine Tour Richtung Solingen über Wuppertal fahren und suche noch jemanden zum mitfahren ...
Im Anhang die Tour als GPX Datei

Viele Grüße


http://mtb.sons-of-odin.com/gpx/DSW.gpx


----------



## Makke (21. September 2014)

@Asteroth ... ich bin jetzt nicht so der Marathonfahrer ... aber ich denke, Du wirst hier den ein oder anderen treffen, der sich dir gerne anschließt.

Ich war heute im Wald unterwegs, der Wurzelsepp und der Trail parallel zur neu gemachten Straße am Gut Wolfsaap benötigen noch etwas Arbeit, aber wenn hier ein paar mit anpacken, sollte das in 2-3 Stunden erledigt sein. Werde evt. morgen Nachmittag oder Mittwoch/Donnerstag Vormittag mal wieder was machen gehen ...


----------



## S.F. (21. September 2014)

Morgen kann ich eher nicht. Vormittags sowieso nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. September 2014)

wird wohl auch meine letzte Woche mit freien Vormittagen ....


----------



## DEleassar (21. September 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Ich war heute im Wald unterwegs, der Wurzelsepp und der Trail parallel zur neu gemachten Straße am Gut Wolfsaap benötigen noch etwas Arbeit, aber wenn hier ein paar mit anpacken, sollte das in 2-3 Stunden erledigt sein. Werde evt. morgen Nachmittag oder Mittwoch/Donnerstag Vormittag mal wieder was machen gehen ...




Also morgen Nachmittag könnte ich helfen, beim Gut Wolfsaap die Ecke. Könnte so ab 17 Uhr...


----------



## Makke (21. September 2014)

ich sag noch bescheid, wann und wo man mich findet ...


----------



## Harry75 (21. September 2014)

Wenn jemand in der ersten Herbstferienwoche (ab 3. Oktober) Lust auf ne Vormittagsrunde hat oder sogar einen Start in der Morgendämmerung - ich bin dabei.


----------



## S.F. (23. September 2014)

Für die kurzentschlossenen unter euch.
Dienstags-Enduro-Runde
18:00 Fahneburgstr. Ecke Ernst Pönsgen.

Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Makke (23. September 2014)

kann nicht ... hab mir gestern wohl das Knie hingerichtet ...


----------



## Makke (23. September 2014)

es gibt gerade 5.10 Schuhe zum guten Kurs: HIER


----------



## fntms (23. September 2014)

Danke für die Info & schnelle Besserung für's Knie!


----------



## lhampe (23. September 2014)

Makke,

was hast Du denn schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## Makke (23. September 2014)

naja ... was soll ich sagen ... alter Mann und Sport halt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (23. September 2014)

Oooohhh Makke, gute Besserung........


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2014)

würde mich heute mal anschliessen fürn "kurzes Ründchen"


----------



## S.F. (23. September 2014)

War super!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. September 2014)

jo,wetter und boden top.wünsche dir alles beste für deine familie.


----------



## lhampe (23. September 2014)

Das mit dem alten Mann versuche ich auch immer geltend zu machen.....


----------



## Makke (24. September 2014)

Nach dem der Lack meines meines 2010er Stumpi so ziemlich am Ende war, wollte ich mich fast von dem Teil trennen. Aber irgendwie hänge ich doch an dem Teil. Also einfach mal den Lack entfernen lassen und die Oberfläche versiegeln.
Umbau von 2x9 auf 1x10, etwas leichtere Reifen ... fertig ....
vorher:



jetzt:


----------



## githriz (24. September 2014)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du so oberflächlich bist


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2014)

Oha!  Feiner Aufbau! Dennoch... raw ist nicht meine Farbe!


----------



## Prolux (24. September 2014)

sehr schön, mach ma besseres Foto, erkennt man gar nicht richtig.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. September 2014)

Foto war nur auf die Schnelle ...


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2014)

Mag jemand morgen noch spontan im Matsch spielen? 
Abfahrt 17:15 Gödinghover Weg


----------



## Makke (24. September 2014)

hab morgen Späääätdienst ...


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2014)

Und dein Knie????a

Danny, wie siehts bei Dir aus? Lass mal telefonieren die Tage.


----------



## hellmono (24. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mag jemand morgen noch spontan im Matsch spielen?
> Abfahrt 17:15 Gödinghover Weg



Immer zur Mittagspausenzeit. Also echt!


----------



## Makke (24. September 2014)

das Knie ist schon viel besser, wohl mal wieder richtig Glück gehabt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (24. September 2014)

Ja, braucht man wohl manchmal.


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Immer zur Mittagspausenzeit. Also echt!


Passt doch! Kommst ne Stunde mit und gehst dann wieder plockern....


----------



## githriz (25. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Mag jemand morgen noch spontan im Matsch spielen?
> Abfahrt 17:15 Gödinghover Weg


Dabei! Brauche ich mehr als ein Notlicht für den Rückweg?


----------



## Makke (25. September 2014)

... in den alpinen Hochlagen der Düsseldorfer Gebirge bricht die Nacht sehr schnell herein ... also besser etwas mehr Licht einpacken ...


----------



## S.F. (25. September 2014)

githriz schrieb:


> Dabei! Brauche ich mehr als ein Notlicht für den Rückweg?


 Nein, wird ne entspannte Runde. Ich will bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder am Auto sein das ist so gegen 19:30


----------



## huddersfield (26. September 2014)

Moin Mädels, heute ne lockere Runde ab 17.30 Uhr Ecke Fahneburg / Poensgen, bis ca. 19.30 Uhr. Wer Bock hat, der ...


----------



## DEleassar (27. September 2014)

Im Rotthäuser -Trail haben die jetzt Wegsperren hin gezimmert... Nicht zu umfahren  Arme Biker...

EDIT: Also soll heißen, das Bike muss drüber gehoben werden...


----------



## DEleassar (28. September 2014)

Werde um Ca. 12 Uhr Ecke Fahneburgstraße sein. Wer möchte, kann gerne mitkommen. Ca. 3 Stunden Tour


----------



## natureboy79 (28. September 2014)

bin dabei!


----------



## MartinCremer (28. September 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Im Rotthäuser -Trail haben die jetzt Wegsperren hin gezimmert... Nicht zu umfahren  Arme Biker...
> 
> EDIT: Also soll heißen, das Bike muss drüber gehoben werden...


Wie sagt man so schön, da könnte man zur Axt im Walde werden ... Als ich dort gestern unterwegs war und eine Wandergruppe rüstiger Damen überholt habe, hatten die auch nur ein müdes Lächeln für die Gatter übrig.

Es sollte doch wohl möglich sein, das jeder Waldnutzer so viel Rücksicht auf den anderen nehmen kann das jeder seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (28. September 2014)

aber an der stelle stören die gatter noch nicht so ...problematischer wirds wenn die dinger überall stehen.
die rinne ist noch frei....gott sei dank.
aber wenn noch mehr riesengruppen mit 20 mann und mehr herumdüsen wirds bald so kommen.


----------



## Mrzogs (28. September 2014)

war heute das erste mal nach diversen Brüchen die klassische Dienstagsrunde abfahren, liegt ja noch ziemlich viel kleines und grosses Gestrüpp im Weg rum ein paar kreative Lösungen gibt es ja auch schon wie der "Northshore" auf dem Palettentrail.....  müsste man echt nochmal ran und ein bisschen aufräumen...


----------



## Makke (28. September 2014)

konte am WE nicht ....


----------



## S.F. (28. September 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Im Rotthäuser -Trail haben die jetzt Wegsperren hin gezimmert... Nicht zu umfahren  Arme Biker...
> 
> EDIT: Also soll heißen, das Bike muss drüber gehoben werden...



Rad aufs Hinterrad und durchschieben... ging zumindest bei der Wegsperre, die ich die Tage gesehen hatte.


----------



## Frog (29. September 2014)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9313-singletrail-weltrekord-den-tv-film-nachtraeglich-schauen.html


----------



## MartinCremer (29. September 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Rad aufs Hinterrad und durchschieben... ging zumindest bei der Wegsperre, die ich die Tage gesehen hatte.


... wie wäre es mit einem north shore element dadrüber .... XD


----------



## natureboy79 (29. September 2014)

@Frog


----------



## Makke (29. September 2014)

wird morgen gefahren?


----------



## githriz (29. September 2014)

Ich will morgen fahren, kann aber schon was früher, so gegen 1600. Die Zeiten sind bei dir vorbei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. September 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9313-singletrail-weltrekord-den-tv-film-nachtraeglich-schauen.html


Unser Langer! Top! Setzt sich voll für die schweizerisch/italienische Völkerverständigung ein! (daumen)


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> wird morgen gefahren?



Ja sischerdat!!! 18:00 wie immer?
Fahneburg/Ernst Pönsgen!


----------



## Makke (29. September 2014)

ich werd morgen ggf. schon was früher starten und können Dich ja einsammeln ... wollte mir noch mal die Säge in den Rucksack packen und 1-2 Sachen bereinigen ...


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2014)

Wieviel früher???
Säge? Check!


----------



## Makke (29. September 2014)

ab wann könntest Du?


----------



## S.F. (29. September 2014)

17:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. September 2014)

o.k. ... passt ... 
@githriz ... wenn Du Bock hast, kannst Du mir beim Sägen und Freiräumen helfen, ansonsten treffen wir uns 17:15 Uhr am Parkplatz Fahneburg/Ernst Pönsgen!


----------



## huddersfield (30. September 2014)

Moin Jungs, bin 17.15 dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Makke (30. September 2014)

so Männers ... erfolgreicher Tag, der Wurzelsepp ist un wieder befahrbar, auch wenn der Einstieg noch nicht ganz fertig ist ...
Danke an die beiden Helfer ... hab schon lange nicht mehr so viel Holz mit ner Klapsäge zerkleinert und bewegt ...


----------



## S.F. (30. September 2014)

Mit Trailpflegeabschlussbier! Tip Top!!!!


----------



## huddersfield (30. September 2014)

Makke und S.F., hat mich gefreut euch endlich kennenzulernen. Solche Klappsäg-Aktionen können wir gerne wiederholen. Bis demnächst...


----------



## Makke (2. Oktober 2014)

seit 4444 Tagen im IBC ... man, das ist ne lange Zeit ...


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Oktober 2014)

cheers


----------



## No Mercy (2. Oktober 2014)

N'Abend zusammen,
falls jemand kurzfristig Lust auf ne frühe Runde im Wald hat, 09:30 Uhr ab Gödinghover Weg.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15037

Werden nicht mehr als 2,5 Std., da ich später noch arbeiten muss.

gruß
dirk


----------



## Makke (2. Oktober 2014)

kann morgen nicht ...


----------



## DEleassar (3. Oktober 2014)

Wollte morgen Vormittag ne Tour fahren. Ca. 11:00 Ecke Fahneburgstraße Parkplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (3. Oktober 2014)

werde wohl in altenberg biken.nächste mal wieder.


----------



## DEleassar (3. Oktober 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> werde wohl in altenberg biken.nächste mal wieder.



Werde bei anderer Gelegenheit mal mitkommen...Kannst dich mal melden, wenn du das nächste Mal hin fährst, vielleicht kann ich es dann einrichten. Viel Spaß


----------



## S.F. (4. Oktober 2014)

Dienstagsrunde! Ab 17:15 nochmals Trailpflege oder ab 18:00 normale Fahrt!


----------



## Makke (4. Oktober 2014)

jepp ... ich denke, das simma dabei ...


----------



## huddersfield (5. Oktober 2014)

Denke, das haut hin... Nur die Säge bekomm' ich bis dahin nicht organisiert.


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2014)

Macht nix! Wir brauchen ja auch noch starke Jungs die schleppen können!


----------



## S.F. (7. Oktober 2014)

Knapp zwei Stunden Trailride und Clean-Up ohne Regen und mit einem grandiosen Sonnenuntergang zum Abschluss. Top Tagesabschluss! 

Und ihr????


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2014)

hatte mit widerspenztigen Wandauflagen zu kämpfen ... hat min das 3fache der Zeit in Anspruch genommen ...


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Oktober 2014)

@s.f   couch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterpwn (9. Oktober 2014)

Moiiin, Torsten (33) hier, bin von Münster nach Düsseldorf gezogen... Wollt erstmal Hallo sagen und mich erkundigen, wo man zwischen Mettmann, Erkrath, Ratingen gute Spots zum Biken findet. Vllt kann mich ja jemand sogar mal rumführen.


----------



## johnny blaze (10. Oktober 2014)

peterpwn schrieb:


> Moiiin, Torsten (33) hier, bin von Münster nach Düsseldorf gezogen... Wollt erstmal Hallo sagen und mich erkundigen, wo man zwischen Mettmann, Erkrath, Ratingen gute Spots zum Biken findet. Vllt kann mich ja jemand sogar mal rumführen.



Hi Torsten,
gibts eigentlich schon einiges. Aber durch den Pfingststurm ist auch noch viel kaputt in den Wäldern.

Kannst dich gern mal melden und ich zeig dir die Gegend um Ratingen.


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind noch am Aufräumen auf den Trail ... um mehr mitmachen, um so eher sind wir fertig.
Trails und Spaß findet man hier eigentlich genug ... bei der nächsten Tour einfach mal mitkommen!


----------



## DEleassar (13. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit. Wie schaut's denn morgen um 17:15 aus? Ecke Fahneburgstraße...


----------



## Makke (13. Oktober 2014)

ich würde sagen gut!


----------



## S.F. (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich kanns noch nicht sagen. Denke aber eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (13. Oktober 2014)

... für morgen nochmal 2 Personen dazu...


----------



## whurr (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Zusammen, ich versuche seit Monaten mal mitzufahren und immer kommt was dazwischen.
Heute sieht es gut aus und die Sonne scheint auch  
Bis nachher


----------



## Makke (14. Oktober 2014)

kurz war es, aber schöön


----------



## huddersfield (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt! Diese lütten Bierchen sind aber auch immer schnell alle :-D


----------



## DEleassar (14. Oktober 2014)

Jup, war klasse. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## S.F. (14. Oktober 2014)

Macht nix! Dann gibts auch keinen Schädel!  Schön das wir noch dazukommen konnten und wenigstens das Trailabschlussbier mit euch geniessen konnten!


----------



## whurr (14. Oktober 2014)

Jo, prima war's.
Hoffe das klappt bei mir bald mal wieder.


----------



## TrailOnTrial (15. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen, schöne Runde gestern - inklusive erster Szenen aus "Where the trail ends - Part II Rhineland "


----------



## Makke (15. Oktober 2014)

voll der Blender ...


----------



## S.F. (15. Oktober 2014)

Wall----eeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Krone der Birke an Ende der Palette sollte man mit vereinten Kräften aber so gesägt bekommen, dass man zumindest links dran vorbei kommt. Dienstag?


----------



## huddersfield (18. Oktober 2014)

Wäre unterstützend dabei. Jemand mit Säge am Start?


----------



## fntms (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab die obligatorische kleine Fiskars. Wäre schon gut wenn wir mehrere hätten, da es recht viel Schneidearbeit ist


----------



## DEleassar (18. Oktober 2014)

Am Dienstag wäre ich auch dabei...die Fiskars SW 75 sieht gut aus, könnte man sich mal kaufen...und Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

hallo.fährt morgen jemand? düsseldorf oder im bergischen?


----------



## githriz (18. Oktober 2014)

Joa, Glüder um 1100!


----------



## Makke (18. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Säge, dann die hier ... klappbar und echt der Hammer.

Dienstag wäre ich sicherlich dabei ... das Ding muss dringend weg.

Bin Morgen zu 90% nicht am Start ...


----------



## S.F. (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde morgen hier in Düsseldorf fahren.
Abfahrt 11 Uhr wie immer an der Fanhneburgstr. / Ecke Ernst Pönsgen Allee


----------



## S.F. (19. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Runde! Trails von unnötigen Hindernissen befreit, ne Truppe aus Angermund getroffen und die Sonne auf der Nase tanzen lassen. Was will man mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin. Ich würde wetterbedingt heute eine Tour vorschlagen, morgen sieht's nicht sooooo gut aus...


----------



## S.F. (20. Oktober 2014)

Sry! Heut geht's leider nicht.


----------



## Makke (20. Oktober 2014)

bin heute auch raus ...


----------



## huddersfield (21. Oktober 2014)

Moin Mädels, kurzes wetterbedingtes update: Bin für heute raus, was den Wald angeht.
@ S.F. & Makke: Ich bestell heute Abend die Säge und eure Sägeblätter. Jeweils 1x grob. Ware kommt dann demnächst...
Das wird ein wahres Säge-Feuerwerk. Da fällt noch viel Späne!  ;-)


----------



## S.F. (21. Oktober 2014)

Top!


----------



## Makke (21. Oktober 2014)

perfekt ... dann machen wir die restlichen Trails noch frei und dann ab die Post
Ich bring Dir beim nächsten mal nen Onza Ibex zum testen mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin in der Wahl zum Foto des Tages, brauche eure Sternchen. Also wählt mich!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1724123]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Makke (23. Oktober 2014)

klick! erledigt


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

fährt heute jemand? wollte ne runde drehen.


----------



## DEleassar (23. Oktober 2014)

Wann und wo willst du denn fahren?


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

16.30 uhr
das übliche so


----------



## DEleassar (23. Oktober 2014)

OK, bin dabei.


----------



## Makke (23. Oktober 2014)

ist mir zu früh ... überlege aber auch noch ob Klettern oder Biken ... *grübel*


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

bei dir oben treffen? oder parkplatz unten?


----------



## DEleassar (23. Oktober 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> bei dir oben treffen? oder parkplatz unten?


Ist mir gleich, was für dich besser ist...bin eh schon zu Hause.
@Makke, wann könntest du denn, vielleicht sind wir dann noch in der Nähe...


----------



## pauing (23. Oktober 2014)

BTeam startet um 17:30uhr am Apollo. Ca. 17:40uhr wären wir am wald. Rübenlampe wird benötigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

dann oben bei dir.dann können wir den hubbel trail mitnehmen.könnte auch nen paar minuten später werden.ander pizzeria dann


----------



## DEleassar (23. Oktober 2014)

OK


----------



## Makke (23. Oktober 2014)

schließe mich Team B an ... also bis später!


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Oktober 2014)

sind alle heile nach hause gekommen?


----------



## DEleassar (23. Oktober 2014)

Jap, nachdem ich noch an 3 Jägern mit Gewehren vorbei musste. Die hatten es zum Glück nur auf Wildgänse und nicht auf Biker abgesehen


----------



## pauing (23. Oktober 2014)

Rübenlampencheck


----------



## Makke (24. Oktober 2014)

schöööön wars


----------



## huddersfield (24. Oktober 2014)

Achtung Last Minute Biking: 16.30 Ecke Poensgen / Fahneburg.  Max. bis 19 Uhr, also ohne Lämpsche...


----------



## natureboy79 (24. Oktober 2014)

ich habe mir gerade den begriff "Allduro" sichern lassen.bin davon überzeugt der setzt sich durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Wollte gegen 12 auf Tour...Ecke Fahneburgstraße, Parkplatz. Wenn jemand mit will, der...


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2014)

bin dabei ... +/- 10min ...


----------



## huddersfield (26. Oktober 2014)

Okay, überstimmt. Bis gleich!


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2014)

ca. viertel nach 12 am Parkplatz ...


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Oktober 2014)

hallo.habe morgen frei.jemand am start.kann auch im bergischen sein.


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2014)

bin Arbeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2014)

durch eine einsatzstarke Truppe ist die reguläre Wegführung des Palettenweges wieder hergestellt ... saubere Aktion! Danke an alle!
Ansonsten entspannte Sonntagsrunde .... bis Dienstag!


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Oktober 2014)

cool.alles weg? sonntags soll man doch nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2014)

war auch keine Arbeit ... nennen wir es einfach Freude an der Bewegung


----------



## S.F. (26. Oktober 2014)

Top!!!


----------



## Prolux (27. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Dienstagsrunde, oder was???


----------



## huddersfield (27. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden! Lampe ist Pflicht. Uhrzeittechnisch bin ich flexibel. ..


----------



## pauing (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre dabei.
17:30Uhr Apollo, 17:50-18:00Uhr am Wald würde passen.
Dunkel wird es eh, da kann man auch direkt im dunkeln starten


----------



## DEleassar (27. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch dabei. 17:50 Fahneburgstr ist gut


----------



## Makke (27. Oktober 2014)

denke, ich bin dabei .... muss aber schaun, wann ich mein Auto aus der Werkstatt kommt ... das muss ich holen, sonst komme ich Mittwoch nicht ins Büro ...


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2014)

sollte ich bis 17:30 nicht am Apollo sein, nicht auf mich warten ... muss wie gesagt sehen, wann mein Auto fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (28. Oktober 2014)

17:30 Apollo!


----------



## pauing (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich komm direkt zum Wald. Apollo scgaffich heute nicht.


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Oktober 2014)

schöne tour heute,top!
aber eins muss ich noch loswerden zum thema geschlossene truppe wie von huddersfield 
angesprochen.
ich finde das gerade gut,wenn man leute die noch nicht so souverän fahren,an das gruppenniveau heranführen kann oder tipps geben kann.
und jeder lernt und sei er noch so gut,immer noch etwas dazu.

mfg norman


----------



## pshen (28. Oktober 2014)

pauing schrieb:


> BTeam startet um 17:30uhr am Apollo. Ca. 17:40uhr wären wir am wald. Rübenlampe wird benötigt!



Tut mir leid. Ich bin Anfänger. Was ist Rübenlampe? Google fand ich nicht. ;-)


----------



## huddersfield (28. Oktober 2014)

Rübe = Dötz oder Dassel
Eine Lampe in Verbindung mit einer Rübe wäre dann eine Rübenlampe.


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2014)

... damit ist ausreichend Beleuchtung gemeint, und die beim Radln im Gelände am Helm den meisten Sinn macht, und dieser auf der Rübe (kopf) sitzt ... wir das auch schon mal schnell Rübenlampe genannt.


----------



## pshen (29. Oktober 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ... damit ist ausreichend Beleuchtung gemeint, und die beim Radln im Gelände am Helm den meisten Sinn macht, und dieser auf der Rübe (kopf) sitzt ... wir das auch schon mal schnell Rübenlampe genannt.



danke, jetzt verstehe ich, das ist Kopflampe.


----------



## huddersfield (29. Oktober 2014)

Moin an alle, war wirklich gut gestern. Sollten wir oft wiederholen.  Die "Rübenlampe" liegt sowieso zu viel im Schrank, und sollte öfter genutzt werden.
@natureboy79: Stimme dir generell zu. Aber geschlossen heißt nicht VERschlossen ;-)

Wie sieht es am Freitag mit einem Halloween-Night-Ride aus?


----------



## pshen (29. Oktober 2014)

Reicht Hardtail auch im Grafenberg Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (29. Oktober 2014)

Ein Hardtail reicht allemal. Vielleicht An der einen oder anderen Stelle (zumindest beim ersten Mal) etwas vorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag soll ja nochmal ganz gut werden. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2014)

muss mein Wochenende noch abstimmen, würde aber gerne was in Richtung Altenberg unternehmen ...


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

da wäre iwch dabei.hauptsache bergisches.


----------



## FPR (31. Oktober 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> muss mein Wochenende noch abstimmen, würde aber gerne was in Richtung Altenberg unternehmen ...



Hallo Makke,

dann wäre ich auch dabei...Samstag, Sonntag,   Vormittag oder Nachmittag???


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2014)

sag noch bescheid ... die Familie muss noch zustimmen (ist reine Formsache  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (31. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Ecke Ddorf, und Sonntag Bergisches oder wo auch immer ihr mich hinführt. Is' geritzt!


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

wat geht morgen?


----------



## huddersfield (31. Oktober 2014)

Vorabplanung ist, morgen relativ früh im Grafenberger & Gerresheim rumzudüsen (angepeilt 8.30), um anschließend mit der Chefin noch den restlichen Tag zu verbringen. Sonntag befindet sich ja gerade in Planung...


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Oktober 2014)

zu frühhhh


----------



## huddersfield (31. Oktober 2014)

Falls zu früh, dann einfach später dazustoßen. Wollte ca. 12 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Makke (31. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag: 10:30 ist Start am P&R Burscheid (A1 Abfahrt Burscheid, links nach 100m rechts ist der Parkplatz) ... 2-3h Trails aller Art!


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (1. November 2014)

Hi

ich heisse Linda (32 Jahre auf dem Buckel  ) und bin neu hier im Forum. Ich wohne in Düsseldorf und vor kurzem wurde mir mein geliebtes Giant Anthem XW Comp (2009) in Ratingen am See entwendet :-((((((((((. Jetzt ist bald ein neues da und ich suche nach Leuten die Lust haben sich für Touren zu treffen. Ich fahre leidenschaftlich gerne und auf den (Straßen) fahre ich laut Nachbarn wie eine Verrückte nur im Gelände bin ich noch etwas vorsichtig und traue mir nicht all zu viel zu (Lücken in den Skills und ein paar Verletzungen machen mich vorsichtig) bin aber kein Schisser .-)
Würde mich auch freuen falls jemand Lust hat Wissen weiterzugeben und mich ein wenig zu coachen . 

Gruß 

Linda


----------



## natureboy79 (1. November 2014)

Ich bin morgen da.Aber was man da aus Altenberg hört im Glüder Thread ist böse.Vielleicht doch besser Glüdern?


----------



## Makke (1. November 2014)

@MsMelpyra82 ... einfach mal bei uns einklinken und mitfahren ... lassen niemanden alleine im Wald zurück.

@Altenberg morgen ... werden einfach mal ein paar alternatve Trails fahren und die Hotspots links liegen lassen.


----------



## hellmono (1. November 2014)

Was hört man denn da?

Okay, selbst gelesen. Krass. 
Irgendwie nicht verwunderlich, aber halt krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (2. November 2014)

Werde um 13uhr ne Runde hier in Düsseldorf starten. 13uhr am parkplatz unten am Aaper Wald.


----------



## MsMelpyra82 (2. November 2014)

Hallo ich werde mit einsteigen wenn mein neues Radl da ist (kommt Dienstag). Hoffe nur es passt von der Größe ansonsten Ausgleich mit nem kürzeren Vorbau. Werde langsam GAGA ohne das biken. Ist genauso lebenswichtig für mich wie H2O und O2.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (2. November 2014)

War eine feine Runde heute im Bergischen beim Traumwetter! Danke an Makke für's Guiden – Optimierungspotenzial besteht lediglich beim Aprés Bike am Thomashof bzgl. der Kaffee- und Kuchenversorgung


----------



## Makke (2. November 2014)

war ein Einzelfall, soll nicht wieder vorkommen ...


----------



## FPR (3. November 2014)

rheinruhrrider schrieb:


> War eine feine Runde heute im Bergischen beim Traumwetter! Danke an Makke für's Guiden – Optimierungspotenzial besteht lediglich beim Aprés Bike am Thomashof bzgl. der Kaffee- und Kuchenversorgung



Stimme ich auch zu! Es war eine schöne Runde die wunderbar von Makke geführt wurde! Jedes Trail in Vorfeld bis auf kleinste Detail geklärt und spatter auf die komplette Gruppe gewartet. Niemand wurde ins Wald vergessen.

Ihr war schlauer als ich. Ich bin früher loss gefahren aber dann 1 Stunde im Stau gestanden: Ich hätte besser zum Thomashof gegangen...


----------



## natureboy79 (3. November 2014)

jo.schöne runde.und vom guide extra die polizeizone umschifft und trotzdem schöne trails gefahren.


----------



## pauing (4. November 2014)

Wenn noch einer Lust auf Kraxeln im Trockenen hat: Heute 18:00Uhr Monkey Spot http://www.monkeyspot.de/

Dienstagsrunde könnte man auf Donnerstag verschieben. Am Donnerstag soll es trocken werden


----------



## natureboy79 (4. November 2014)

jepp klingt jut


----------



## pauing (5. November 2014)

Ist morgen einer bei der Donnerstagsrunde dabei? 
Wetteraussichten: trocken und dunkel
Trailverhältnisse: leicht cremig bis flutschig
17:30Uhr Apollo und 17:50Uhr am Wald wäre der Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (5. November 2014)

kann erst morgen gegen Mittag zu-/absagen ... hab da noch was zu Klären


----------



## DEleassar (6. November 2014)

Ich kann erst wieder am WE. Bin heute mit den Kids auf'n Martinszug.


----------



## Makke (6. November 2014)

... du willst ja nur wieder Süßigkeiten abstauben ...


----------



## huddersfield (6. November 2014)

Ich setze meine Wetterhoffnung auch ins Wochenende. Heute schaffe ich es nicht.
Jemand Lust, evtl am Samstag nochmal klettern zu gehen?

@Makke und S.F.: Ein grobes Sägeblatt ist da, das 2. wird demnächst nachgeliefert. Wer will?


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2014)

so viele kommen ja dann heute abend nicht zusammen, oder?


----------



## DEleassar (6. November 2014)

Klettern würde ich an sich auch mal gerne, aber ich mag die Höhe nicht so 

Sonntag 11 Uhr Parkplatz, Wald?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (6. November 2014)

@Prolux fahrbereit?
Ich kann und eisbäcker zu 95%.
Wenn Danny 100% go gibt wird auf jeden Fall gefahren.


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2014)

wenn dann komm ich direkt zum wald.wegen wochenende.ich würde samstag ahrtal mal in die runde werfen.


----------



## Prolux (6. November 2014)

ich bin raus für heute. .......


----------



## pauing (6. November 2014)

Ok, dann is heute gecancelt.


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2014)

warum ingo? wir sind doch 3 mann? naja.ich werd nen ründchen fahren


----------



## natureboy79 (6. November 2014)

das wetter hat mich gerade überredet.


----------



## FunkyRay (6. November 2014)

Samstag wäre ich auch für ne Runde zu haben


----------



## Makke (7. November 2014)

Samstag ... kommt darauf an was, wo und wann ... würde auch einfach mal gerne wieder einfach Kilometer fressen gehen ...


----------



## DEleassar (7. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Kennt einer Trails im Neandertal? Könnte man ja auch evtl. mal hin...


----------



## Makke (7. November 2014)

kann man, war da aber lange nicht mehr unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (7. November 2014)

trails gibts da glaub ich nicht soooo viele.ich werde morgen nochmal ins ahrtal aufbrechen und die bekannten stellen aufsuchen.eine person könnte ich noch mitnehmen.vielleicht hat ja noch jemand bock.


----------



## huddersfield (7. November 2014)

Wir haben uns 1x ins Neandertal "verirrt". Das machte jetzt nicht DEN spannenden Eindruck.
Wäre am Samstag für ein paar Runden Grafenberg / Gerresheim ggf weiteres zu haben, bei abnehmbarem Wetter. Als Alternative wäre Samstag wieder klettern angesagt. Noch jemand Interesse? Bouldern / Toprope egal...


----------



## Makke (7. November 2014)

Ahrtal wäre genial, hab aber nicht das große Zeitfenster ...


----------



## DEleassar (7. November 2014)

Wie lange ist man denn im Ahrtal unterwegs. Mit An-/Abfahrt usw...Ansonsten wäre ich auch für Grafenberger, Gerresheim und beim Gödinghovener Weg zu haben, ist ja auch nen Stück...


----------



## Makke (7. November 2014)

Ahrtal sind ja nach Lage ca. 1h Anfahrt ... für die Tour sollte man 3-5h einplanen. Die Anstiege sind ca. 4x länger als hier und die Abfahrten 4x technischer ...


----------



## DEleassar (7. November 2014)

Puh. Klingt nach ner echten Herausforderung (Zumindest für mich). 4 x technischer....Da werden ich wohl noch was üben müssen...


----------



## natureboy79 (7. November 2014)

also technischer als altenberg nein.nur der schrock ist teils schwierig.ansonsten fahrbar meine ich.


----------



## huddersfield (7. November 2014)

Unabhängig vom Wochenende: Hat gleich jemand Bock auf ne spontane Runde? Könnte 15.30 - 16 Uhr schaffen...


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2014)

New Project...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (7. November 2014)

Was wirds?


----------



## Prolux (7. November 2014)

Das sind ja Messer Speichen! Warum?


----------



## Makke (7. November 2014)

Laufrad zum Rasenmähen ...


----------



## pauing (7. November 2014)

Oder Eichhörnchen skalpieren...Die Felge sieht sehr leicht aus! Man sieht sie gar nicht....


----------



## S.F. (7. November 2014)

Neuer LRS fürs Enduro! Ich hab doch jetzt auch schon Messerspeichen!


----------



## FunkyRay (8. November 2014)

13Uhr und 35-40km quer durch die Wälder um Düsseldorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (8. November 2014)

13 Uhr geht in Ordnung. Ecke Poensgen / Fahneburg?


----------



## DEleassar (8. November 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## FunkyRay (8. November 2014)

Roger


----------



## FunkyRay (8. November 2014)

Wird bei mir leider 15-20min später, hoffe das ist noch ok.


----------



## huddersfield (8. November 2014)

Bin 13.15 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Makke (8. November 2014)

bin raus ... bekomme das heute zeitlich nicht hin ...


----------



## lhampe (8. November 2014)

@S.F. ... statt Kondition Felgen?


----------



## githriz (9. November 2014)

@S.F. Wo hast du die Novatec Naben bestellt?


----------



## S.F. (9. November 2014)

Lars: Yepp!!!

Ulf: Ebucht


----------



## pauing (10. November 2014)

Morgen gibt es einen Dienstagsnightride:
17:30Uhr Apollo
17:50Uhr am Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (10. November 2014)

Soll ja trocken bleiben!Wollte morgen auch fahren.


----------



## Waldrider (11. November 2014)

Am Fraitag ist wieder um 19:00 am Fürstenplatz critical mass oder?
will mal mitfahren! =)


----------



## natureboy79 (13. November 2014)

heute abend jemand bock zu fahren?


----------



## DEleassar (13. November 2014)

Ja, ich wollte aber direkt zum Rotthäuser und dann Gödinghovener und zurück. Ca. 17:15 wollte ich los...


----------



## natureboy79 (13. November 2014)

jo.wollte auch ins rotthäuser.schick mir doch mal deine nr.


----------



## DEleassar (21. November 2014)

Starte morgen Vormittag ne Tour...jemand dabei? Ca. 11 Uhr Ecke Fahneburgstraße, Parkplatz


----------



## S.F. (22. November 2014)

Feine Tour heute Mittag mit der Düsseldorfer TT (Trail Tanten) Crew.


----------



## pauing (22. November 2014)

Das sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## DEleassar (22. November 2014)

Das Wetter war heute erste Sahne zum biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (22. November 2014)

Morgen was geplant?


----------



## huddersfield (22. November 2014)

Jo, Glüder ab ca. 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## natureboy79 (22. November 2014)

direkt ab glüder ja?


----------



## huddersfield (22. November 2014)

Wir starten immer am Parkplatz nähe Campingplatz. Schick mir per PN deine Telnr. Melde mich dann vor Ort.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. November 2014)

wir werden uns schon finden!


----------



## Prolux (24. November 2014)

Es steht mal wieder eine "Foto des Tages" Wahl an. Brauche Eure Sternchen!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1739026]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (24. November 2014)

wie siehts  morgen aus?matthias, patrick, team b?


----------



## huddersfield (24. November 2014)

Jo, ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## DEleassar (25. November 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## natureboy79 (25. November 2014)

wird bei mir heute spontan ganz eng.weiss nicht ob icj es schaffe


----------



## Makke (26. November 2014)

*NOTRUF*: Scheiße, das Jahr ist fast zu Ende und wir haben noch kein FUN-RIDERS X-MAS Glühen organisiert. 
Das Cubanitos in der Altstadt ist traditionell unser Quartier für das Event, auch wenn wir es schon mal geschafft haben den Ruhetag anzusteuern.

Zur Abstimmung des Termins geht es hier


----------



## Prolux (27. November 2014)

Mittwoch ist der neue Rad-Bahn Abend


----------



## hellmono (27. November 2014)

Yes! Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## lhampe (27. November 2014)

wie macht Ihr das? Ich war lange im VFR in der Speedskaterabteilung. Wir trainieren ja auch im Forum, aber es war nicht möglich das wir das Bahnfahren auch mal probieren konnten. Immer wieder gab es andere Ausreden....


----------



## Makke (27. November 2014)

Lars, wir dürfen das, weil wir einfach Trailprizessinen sind ...


----------



## S.F. (27. November 2014)

Montags 19-21, Mittwochs und Freitags 20-22 ist freies Training für jedermann.
Helm, Clickpedale und Schuhe mitbringen, 12 Euro Eintritt und 6 Euro Radmiete.
Bei den Vereinseigenen Trainingsstunden wollen die die Bahn natürlich für sich haben.
Gestern wars voll. Gut 40 Leute auf der Bahn. Die Trailprinzessin mit dem Grünen Helm sah aber so verwegen aus, das uns alle in Ruhe gelassen haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (27. November 2014)

die sind alle vor mir geflüchtet ... 
@Prolux ... wo ist mein Siegerfoto?


----------



## hellmono (27. November 2014)

Will auch mehr Bilder!


----------



## Prolux (27. November 2014)

Zu den Bahnfotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72200


----------



## hellmono (27. November 2014)

Sehr cool Danny, danke!


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Dezember 2014)

heute abend jemand am start?


----------



## DEleassar (2. Dezember 2014)

Kann heute Abend leider nicht...


----------



## huddersfield (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja, heute um 18 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt. Okay?


----------



## natureboy79 (2. Dezember 2014)

jo.


----------



## huddersfield (2. Dezember 2014)

Heute wird gefahren: 18 Uhr am Parkplatz, Ecke poensgen/Fahneburgstr.
Helm und Lampe dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2014)

ohne mich, das schaffe ich auf keinen Fall. Wie vorläufig jeden Dienstag ...


----------



## huddersfield (2. Dezember 2014)

Moin Mädels,
war 'ne schöne Tour! Gute 2 Stunden inkl. Kettenriss & Reparatur (ca. 5 min)
@natureboy79 : Danke für den Kettennieter 

Die Tour war so gut, dass ich überlege, morgen Abend nochmal zu fahren, wenn's passt...

p.s. Denkt an das Kettenschloss und glaubt mir: Es ist Gold wert!


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> *NOTRUF*: Scheiße, das Jahr ist fast zu Ende und wir haben noch kein FUN-RIDERS X-MAS Glühen organisiert.
> Das Cubanitos in der Altstadt ist traditionell unser Quartier für das Event, auch wenn wir es schon mal geschafft haben den Ruhetag anzusteuern.
> 
> Zur Abstimmung des Termins geht es hier



Die Umfrage wollte ich eigentlich heute schließen. Damit stehen aber 3 Tage gleich auf ... und nun? Dann treffen wir uns hat 3mal ... wird teuer, muss wohl aber so sein ...  oder ..?
Ich habe jetzt die 3 nicht mehr in Frage kommenden Tage gelöscht. Jetzt sollte jeder seinen Eintrag auf max 2 Tage reduzieren ... und das bis Samstag, damit ich die Lokalität informieren kann!!!


----------



## DEleassar (4. Dezember 2014)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## huddersfield (4. Dezember 2014)

Heute wird nix. Ich peile das Wochenende an (Samstag / Sonntag). Samstag flexibel, Sonntag eher früh.
@Makke  Damit bin ich terminlich raus. Aber ich werde in Gedanken an euch mit 'ner Caipi anstoßen!


----------



## Makke (4. Dezember 2014)

schade ... holen wir nach ..

brauch Eure Hilfe: Foto des Tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (4. Dezember 2014)

Auf jeden!
Hilfe gewährt! Die "Mitziehtechnik" ist nicht ohne. Respekt!


----------



## DEleassar (4. Dezember 2014)

Stern gegeben 

Samstag bin ich definitiv am Start, müssen nur noch die Uhrzeit rauskriegen...Vormittag bzw Mittag so Pi mal Daumen...

Heute fahr ich dann meine Hausrunde...


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

samstag bin ich auch am start.


----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2014)

Am Samstag vormittag wollte ich auch ein ründchen in Düsseldorf drehen. Ich müsste etwas früher starten...wäre einer bei einer ddorf runde um 11:00uhr dabei?


----------



## huddersfield (4. Dezember 2014)

@pauing  Das ist früh??!  :-D
Ich wäre dabei. Falls jemand doch später dazukommt, dann können wir uns kurzfristig über WA verständigen. 
Bis denn


----------



## DEleassar (4. Dezember 2014)

11 Uhr Parkplatz passt super. Ich muss nur zeitig aus dem Bett


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

11.00 uhr ok.ich wollte aber schon ein längeres ründchen drehen.


----------



## pauing (4. Dezember 2014)

dann bis Samstag frühs um 11


----------



## Makke (6. Dezember 2014)

bin wohl zu spät ... naja, dann drehe ich gleich so ne Runde ... schönes Wochenende


----------



## DEleassar (6. Dezember 2014)

War ne tolle Tour. Super Wetter (gut, Sonne wär natürlich der Knaller gewesen), klasse Boden...

@huddersfield, viel Erfolg bei der Reklamationen bei Gore. Gut das du nichts abgekriegt hast. 

Jetzt erstmal Kaffee und selbst gebackene Plätzchen. "Leider geil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> *NOTRUF*: Scheiße, das Jahr ist fast zu Ende und wir haben noch kein FUN-RIDERS X-MAS Glühen organisiert.
> Das Cubanitos in der Altstadt ist traditionell unser Quartier für das Event, auch wenn wir es schon mal geschafft haben den Ruhetag anzusteuern.



*so Kinners, ihr habt gewählt und das ist das Ergebnis:
Der 19.12. ist der Tag!*


----------



## huddersfield (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin Mädels,
war wirklich eine nette Tour gestern! Mal abgesehen vom kleinen Zwischenfall.
Ich war heute nochmal vor Ort (beim Wurzelsepp), und hab' ein bisschen Klarschiff gemacht. Das "Holzungetüm" ist jetzt Geschichte...
Wollte es dort nicht liegen lassen, denn gestern hätte die Geschichte auch anders ausgehen können. Sieht auf den Bildern zwar harmlos aus, war es aber nicht...
Dieses Geäst lauert aktuell an vielen Stellen...

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß bei der "Weihnachtsfeier". Süpt einen für mich mit! 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Makke (8. Dezember 2014)

Sehr gut!
Je nach zeitlicher Möglichkeit, werde ich der Tennisplatzabfahrt mal noch einen Besuch abstatten, da gibt es auch ncoh was zu tun.


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

tennisplatzabfahrt? meine kindshock i900 sackt ein.hab das auseinandergeschraubt was geht und gesäubert, aber ich denke es ist die dämpfungseinheit. das heisst wegschicken oder ne neue koofen.ich denke es ist an der waschstrasse wasser reingekommen.


----------



## huddersfield (8. Dezember 2014)

@natureboy79  Da kann ich dir nur die Reverb empfehlen. Haste ja gesehen, das Ding funktionierte auch mit abgerissener  Leitung  :-D
Ich glaube, es ist langsam Zeit für den Winterservice...


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

möchte eigentlich kein weiteres kabel haben.wenn die kindshock funktioniert ist sie eigentlich ok.


----------



## pauing (8. Dezember 2014)

Bei der KS musst du meist nur Luft rein kriegen. Das ventilloch ist aber sehr klein es gibt eineige reperaturlinks im Netz.


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

ja wie war das? stickstofftablette oder so


----------



## natureboy79 (8. Dezember 2014)

habe mir neue five tens besorgt, die wasserabweisenden.kommen mir vor wie arbeitsschuhe.bisschen globig.tue mich noch schwer, in meinen  trekkingschuhen hatte ich mehr gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (9. Dezember 2014)

Fahr sie erstmal was, du gewöhnst dich dran und werden auch etwas weicher.

Was war denn los @huddersfield? Alles gut? Komme wohl vor Weihnachten nicht mehr zu einer Tour, wie sieht es mit einer Neujahrs und/oder Sylvester Runde aus?

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2014)

@natureboy79 ... ich mag diese 5.10 Radschuhe auch nicht, sind fast so schlimm wie diese komischen Shimano AM Shuhe. Globig, schwer, kein Fußbett und wenn nass, dann nass ...


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

oh sorry,bei meinem post:klobig nicht globig


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

heute abend jemand am start?soll ja trocken bleiben


----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2014)

bin bis 19:30 Uhr im Büro ...


----------



## Prolux (9. Dezember 2014)

martin pirhofer über Latscher Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Dezember 2014)

jaja ... der Sonnenhang ... in 6 Monaten sind wir wieder da!!!


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

der weltrekord mit 15000 tiefenmeter ist aber auch nicht schlecht.am 30.4 kann man im vinschgau 10000 tiefenmeter an einem tag fahren.vorrausgesetzt die hände krepieren nicht


----------



## S.F. (9. Dezember 2014)

Jaaaaaaaaaa!
Und die 10000 gehen doch sicher... mit Gelgriffen, Polsterhandschuhen und Blasenpflaster....


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Dezember 2014)

du bist also interessiert?ok,schon gebucht!


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2014)

wenn die so einen Winter wie letztes Jahr bekommen, ist das im April nicht realisierbar.
Wäre aber mal ne Aktion! also ne Glüdertour hoch 10 ... 

noch nichts für unter den Weihnachtsbaum: dann hier mal ne Idee


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2014)

below 10000: check
Weihnachtsgabe: habenwill


----------



## Frog (10. Dezember 2014)

hat einer von Euch noch eine Disc Adapter für`s Hinterrad?
*Shimano 
Adapter HR auf 203 mm SM-MA-R203P/S*


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2014)

Nein Oli. Sorry!


----------



## huddersfield (10. Dezember 2014)

Ist denn was ernsthaftes in 6 Monaten geplant? 
@Makke und @S.F. : Das Trailtool ist schon sehr geil! Ich hätte da aber auch noch 2 Sägeblättchen für ;-)

@NuMetal : Gott sei Dank ist nichts weiter passiert als zerrissenes GoreTex links & rechts und 'ne abgerissene Reverb-Leitung...


----------



## S.F. (10. Dezember 2014)

Top, dann müssen wir mal in der nächsten Woche Blättchen gegen buntes Papier tauschen. 
Was haste gemacht. Bist du am Wurzelsepp leicht in die links liegenden Äste gerauscht??? 
Gut das dir sonst nix passiert ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (10. Dezember 2014)

ich hätte schon enorme laune das zu starten.nur in 4 wochen ist ja dann tt.dann bleibt man einfach 4 wochen da unten.  lol


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2014)

muss ich gucken ... könnte aber sein ... ich schau gleich mal.
Hast Du noch ein 44er Kettenblatt 104er Lochkreis (Shimano Standart halt)?


----------



## Frog (10. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> muss ich gucken ... könnte aber sein ... ich schau gleich mal.
> Hast Du noch ein 44er Kettenblatt 104er Lochkreis (Shimano Standart halt)?



ob 44er...muss schauen...melde  mich...bin kurz in der Stadt.


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2014)

ich jetzt auch ... Bilk plündern


----------



## Frog (10. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> ich jetzt auch ... Bilk plündern


wo gehet du hin? bin gleich mal kurz imSternverlag!


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2014)

Erst Sack und Pack ... dann Frizör ...


----------



## Frog (10. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> Erst Sack und Pack ... dann Frizör ...


Bart ab!


----------



## Makke (10. Dezember 2014)

... NIEMALS!!!


----------



## Frog (15. Dezember 2014)

WER hat sich oder wird sich bei der TT in Latsch anmelden? Und wird wieder FUNRIDERS unser Gruppenname?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (15. Dezember 2014)

...egal..habe mich angemeldet: Teamname: Funriders


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2014)

ich bin bestimmt wiedah dabei ... ist ja quasi ein Pflichttermin!!!


----------



## chezjaques (16. Dezember 2014)

Servus an alle Düsseldorfer Nightrider,
würde diesen Winter gerne mal mit Euch am Dienstag Abend ne Runde drehen.
Da ich noch keine Beleuchtung habe wollte ich mich ma umhören was ihr empfehlen könnt. Kenne mich da nicht aus.
Was braucht man denn? Wie viel Lumen reichen aus? Am Helm oder am Lenker?
Welche Modelle könnt ihr empfehlen um die 150,- bis 200,- Euro.

Danke!


----------



## Mrzogs (17. Dezember 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> WER hat sich oder wird sich bei der TT in Latsch anmelden? Und wird wieder FUNRIDERS unser Gruppenname?


dabeiiiii..... wenn die Knochen bis dahin noch ganz sind


----------



## Makke (17. Dezember 2014)

Mahlzeit,

Lampen gibt es natürlich viele ... Preis/Leistung ist aktuell http://www.magicshinelights.de/ wohl die Empfehlung ...
Etwas mehr Qualität und natürlich höheren Preis hat man bei Hope und Lupine ... 

Die MagicShine mj-880r ist im Grunde eine eine Lupine Piko nur in nicht ganz so hochwertig, ist als Helmlampe super aber sehr spottig.
Daher sollte man sie durch eine Lampe am Lenker ergänzen, die einen etwas breiteren Lichtkegel hat ... ich habe mich da für eine Hope RE4 LED entschieden ...


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Dezember 2014)

Wer ist denn morgen bei der FR XMAS Party dabei ? Hab schon gehört das mein Tellerschmeisser leider verhindert ist ;-(
ICh bin aber am Start !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2014)

ich denke ca. 25 Leute schlagen da morgen auf ...


----------



## S.F. (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch!
19:30 am Stadtbrückchen Ecke Grabenstraße


----------



## hellmono (18. Dezember 2014)

Wo genau treffen wir uns, also welche Location? Hab irgendwie 2-5 Terminkollisionen, so dass ich spontan gucken muss ob es klappt.


----------



## Makke (18. Dezember 2014)

wie immer im Cubanitos auf der kurzen Straße ab 20:00 Uhr


----------



## Frog (18. Dezember 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen bei der FR XMAS Party dabei ? Hab schon gehört das mein Tellerschmeisser leider verhindert ist ;-(
> ICh bin aber am Start !!!


....wenn möglich komm ich später....bring dann einen Pappteller mit!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Dezember 2014)

Frog schrieb:


> ....wenn möglich komm ich später....bring dann einen Pappteller mit!!!



Das wäre sehr aufmerksam. Ich weiss das wirklich zu schätzen


----------



## fntms (18. Dezember 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen bei der FR XMAS Party dabei ? Hab schon gehört das mein Tellerschmeisser leider verhindert ist ;-(
> ICh bin aber am Start !!!


Freeride? Freitag? Gewitter?! Verpuß ich da etwa was?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Dezember 2014)

FR = Fun Riders


----------



## Prolux (24. Dezember 2014)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einenguten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## S.F. (24. Dezember 2014)

Lieber Danny, 
das wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen ebenfalls. Lasst euch reich beschenken, euch nicht stressen und verbringt etwas Zeit im Kreise eurer Lieben.  Wem es zwischen den Feiertagen langweilig wird... ich denke ich werde nochmal eine Runde drehen. 

Happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche auch allen eine frohes Fest. 

Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen noch vor Sylvester im Wald.


----------



## pauing (24. Dezember 2014)

Ein frohes Fest!

Am Freitag um 11:00Uhr Weihnachtsglüdern?


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Dezember 2014)

Auch von meinerseite wünsche ich allerseits ein frohes Fest! Xmas glüdern könnte ich wenn erst ab 13.00 Uhr


----------



## pauing (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich konnte leider nur 11:30Uhr aushandeln Die Männer haben Angst vor der Dunkelheit...


----------



## Kurtchen (25. Dezember 2014)

Bis Morgen früh ich freu mich schon


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Dezember 2014)

Hoffe es war schön rutschig bei euch in Glüdern. Als ich um 14.30 endlich auf dem Rad war bin ich noch ein wenig in W-Uppervally rutschen gegangen ..

@Pauing:Weiss nicht ob ich deine MP Nummer korrekt habe. Ist die SMS angekommen ?


----------



## pauing (27. Dezember 2014)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hoffe es war schön rutschig bei euch in Glüdern. Als ich um 14.30 endlich auf dem Rad war bin ich noch ein wenig in W-Uppervally rutschen gegangen ..
> 
> @Pauing:Weiss nicht ob ich deine MP Nummer korrekt habe. Ist die SMS angekommen ?



Es war wieder schön rutschig...
Klaus meinte: Ein wenig wie auf Dominosteinen fahren...
Da ich einen kleinen Defekt hatte, ging es bei uns auch erst um 12:30Uhr effektiv los

Nummer habe ich nochmal via PN geschickt.


----------



## pauing (27. Dezember 2014)

Wäre morgen einer bei den Filthies dabei? Das Wetter soll trocken werden...


----------



## lhampe (27. Dezember 2014)

filthies haben zu wegen schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2014)

Jungs, Mädels! 
Heute Abend spontan Lust auf einen Stammtisch in Düsseldorf? 
20:00 Rosies


----------



## huddersfield (28. Dezember 2014)

Lust auf jeden Fall. Könnte als Alternative hier am Strand auf 'ne Caipi vorschlagen ;-)  Ihr müsst nur kräftig in die Pedale treten für die ~12.000 Km. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß! Hebt einen für mich mit! 
Bis demnächst


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Dezember 2014)

geht denn heute was


----------



## S.F. (28. Dezember 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> geht denn heute was


Siehe oben!


----------



## DEleassar (29. Dezember 2014)

Servus, ich würde morgen Vormittag gerne ne entspannte Runde drehen. Sollen keine Überdinger dabei sein (je nach Boden und Glätte usw), muss einfach mal was raus...wär jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Dezember 2014)

muss Arbeiten und bin erkältet ...


----------



## DEleassar (29. Dezember 2014)

Makke schrieb:


> muss Arbeiten und bin erkältet ...



Gute Besserung


----------



## pauing (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch am marlochen


----------



## S.F. (30. Dezember 2014)

Kaffee: check
Frühstück: check

Jetzt erstmal die Laufschuhe an und los.


----------



## Makke (30. Dezember 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Kaffee: check
> Frühstück: check
> 
> Jetzt erstmal die Laufschuhe an und los.



.... grrrrrr .... 
Kaffee: check
Frühstück: check
Laufschuhe: zu Hause
ich: Büro


----------



## lhampe (30. Dezember 2014)

Kaffee: check
Frühstück: check
Klettern: schon erledigt
			 Darf jetzt auch offiziell in der Klefa Vorstieg klettern
Zwiebelrollbraten: ist im Ofen


----------



## pauing (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde morgen früh noch ein Ründchen drehen. Um 11:00 will ich starten. Hat noch jemand Bock?


----------



## natureboy79 (31. Dezember 2014)

wenn ich bis dahin meine gabel wieder zusammengebaut kriege gerne☺


----------



## pauing (31. Dezember 2014)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin meine gabel wieder zusammengebaut kriege gerne☺


Mhh, hat hier gerade angefangen zu schiffen für mich is das von oben zu feucht....ich bin für dieses Jahr raus


----------



## Prolux (31. Dezember 2014)

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2014)

_*Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr, feiert schön und so wild (oder auch nicht) wie es euch beliebt.*_
_*Habt einen guten Start und ich wünsche uns allen ein verletzungsfreies und wunderbares 2015.*_


----------



## Makke (31. Dezember 2014)

Männers! Kette rechts und Vollgas.
Wünsche allen einen guten Start für 2015 und freu mich auf gemeinsame Touren, Stammtische und Fernreisen!!!


----------



## whurr (31. Dezember 2014)

Alles Gute für 2015 auch von mir. Wünsche viele sonnige und verletzungsfreie Touren! Hoffe ich schaffe es nächstes Jahr häufiger mal mitzufahren.


----------



## DEleassar (4. Januar 2015)

Tach zusammen. Da die nächsten paar Tage trockenes Wetter per Glaskugel vorhergesagt wurde, wäre die erste Neujahrstour fällig. Ich werfe jetzt mal den Dienstag ins Feld, könnte aber auch die anderen Tage. Und keine Ausreden


----------



## pauing (5. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre bei nem nightride um 18:00uhr dabei. Tagsüber geht es leider nicht


----------



## DEleassar (5. Januar 2015)

Absolut in Ordnung, bin ja auch (leider) wieder am malochen. 18 Uhr passt.


----------



## Makke (5. Januar 2015)

ab Temperaturen um die 0°C Radeliere ich nicht mehr (hat gesundheitliche Gründe) ... daher bin ich im Winter eher selten auf dem Bike anzutreffen.


----------



## pauing (5. Januar 2015)

OK, dann treffen wir uns morgen um 18:00uhr am Parkplatz. Einmal tankenkannte und retour sollte reichen


----------



## huddersfield (5. Januar 2015)

Mädels, ich setz mich jetzt in den Flieger, und werde aller Voraussicht nach morgen dabei sein (falls mich nicht die Müdigkeit überfällt). Bis morgen in alter Frische im neuen Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (5. Januar 2015)

Sauber das is Einsatz! Dann bis morgen!


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Januar 2015)

@huddersfield sauber! wenn du so fit bist, kannst du mir morgen auch beim umzug helfen?   lol


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Januar 2015)

würde auch gerne kommen,aber muss zum doc.next week dann.


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Januar 2015)

weiss einer welcher laden in düsseldorf kindshock stützen annimmt zur reparatur?


----------



## Makke (9. Januar 2015)

nicht wirklich, was ist mit Deiner? einen Service kann man im Grunde selbst machen, Anleitungen gibt es massig ...


----------



## natureboy79 (9. Januar 2015)

meine federt ein.5cm.bei den anleitungen blick ich nicht ganz durch.gewinde bohren und so, dafür habe ich nicht das richtige werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailOnTrial (9. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch noch allen ein frohes Neues und eine gute Saison 2015!

Die nächsten Wochen sind zwar noch stark im Zeichen des Schneebretts aber dann wird's sicher wieder regelmäßig auf's Rad gehen.


----------



## pauing (11. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Bock auf Biken?

Wir wollen um 11:00Uhr am Apollo starten und wären um 11:30Uhr am Wald.


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2015)

bin vormittags anderweitig unterwegs ...


----------



## DEleassar (11. Januar 2015)

Kann heute leider auch nicht...


----------



## pauing (11. Januar 2015)

Schade, komischerweise war es kaum matschig. Der Wind hat wohl alles trocken geblasen


----------



## Makke (11. Januar 2015)

war gerade noch zwei Stunden auf dem Rad`l unterwegs ... sah aus wie frisch aus dem Schlammloch gezogen ... die Singletrails am Rhein und im Meerbuscher Forst sind alles, nur nicht trocken ...  Schön wars aber ...


----------



## lhampe (11. Januar 2015)

bin erst ne Stunde auf dem Rollentrainer 36km northshore gefahren und dann schön Klettern gewesen.


----------



## Prolux (16. Januar 2015)

Für alle Skifahrer unter uns:


----------



## DEleassar (16. Januar 2015)

Würde morgen früh gerne ne Runde fahren. Hab aber kein Bock alleine. 9 Uhr am Parkplatz. Kann leider nicht später, weil ich noch weg muss...Jemand dabei?


----------



## hellmono (18. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, welcher Shop in Düsseldorf gut ist hinsichtlich Laufräder zentrieren?
Hab welche selbst aufgebaut, aber da muss noch mal jemand ran, der sich besser auskennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (18. Januar 2015)

Der Shop heißt S.F., mal anrufen!


----------



## Frog (18. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, welcher Shop in Düsseldorf gut ist hinsichtlich Laufräder zentrieren?
> Hab welche selbst aufgebaut, aber da muss noch mal jemand ran, der sich besser auskennt.


Oder Ulf! Habe genau auch sowas im Keller liegen...muss danach verkauft werden!


----------



## Frog (18. Januar 2015)

habe folgendes zum Verkauf:
Boxxer r2c2 von 2014 in schwarz
Deemaxx 26" Silber VR 20mm HR 135x12 oder 142x12 neuer Freilauf
Sram X0 10-Fach Trigger + Schaltwerk Short
Maxxis High Roller 2 DH ST 26"
Spank Evo 777 Lenker in schwarz
Spank Griffe in schwarz
Raceface direkt Mount Vorbau 

Alles Top in Ordnung, da nur ca. 6x gefahren!


----------



## natureboy79 (18. Januar 2015)

Frog schrieb:


> habe folgendes zum Verkauf:
> Boxxer r2c2 von 2014 in schwarz
> Deemaxx 26" Silber VR 20mm HR 135x12 oder 142x12 neuer Freilauf
> Sram X0 10-Fach Trigger + Schaltwerk Short
> ...



Hi,also die maxxis könnte ich gebrauchen.


----------



## Frog (18. Januar 2015)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> Hi,also die maxxis könnte ich gebrauchen.


Das sind DH Reifen!!!!!


----------



## pauing (18. Januar 2015)

Hier eins der Torques...wo wir gerade beim WSV sind

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/528397-canyon-torque-ex-gapstar-2013-gr-s-weisz


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Januar 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Hier eins der Torques...wo wir gerade beim WSV sind
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/528397-canyon-torque-ex-gapstar-2013-gr-s-weisz



Jetzt also doch. Schon ein wenig traurig


----------



## lhampe (18. Januar 2015)

wer ne Ziege im Haus hat braucht kein Drehmoment oder so ähnlich


----------



## pauing (18. Januar 2015)

Genau, erstmal schauen, ob jemand der Gerät haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (19. Januar 2015)

Morgen Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## DEleassar (19. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei...


----------



## pauing (19. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen um 18:00uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## madre (19. Januar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, welcher Shop in Düsseldorf gut ist hinsichtlich Laufräder zentrieren?
> Hab welche selbst aufgebaut, aber da muss noch mal jemand ran, der sich besser auskennt.


Veruschs mal da in Ratingen Tiefenbroich. Kein reiner MTB Laden, aber macht sehr viele Individual Aufbauten und mach tauch Laufradbau. Sollte für das Thema Laufrad eine gute Wahl sein
http://www.vogliovelo.de/


----------



## huddersfield (19. Januar 2015)

Jo, bin dabei. Bis morgen... ach und: Mittwoch wieder kraxeln, auch 18 Uhr.


----------



## pauing (19. Januar 2015)

Jo Mittwoch monkey spot is gebongt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (23. Januar 2015)

Fährt jemand morgen früh? Hatte vor, dem Schnee zuvor zu kommen und früh zu fahren. Angepeilt sind 9-10 Uhr, und 'ne Runde im Grafenberger / Aaper Wald und kurz Richtung Erkrath...


----------



## Deleted 294255 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte morgen auch eine Runde drehen, vielleicht können wir uns zusammen tun.


----------



## natureboy79 (23. Januar 2015)

wäre auch interessiert.mal kucken


----------



## Prolux (30. Januar 2015)

Für die Bagger Fans unter euch!


----------



## pauing (31. Januar 2015)

Biked heute einer? Ich starte gegen Mittag. Jemand dabei?
Ihr habt eine schöne schlammpackung verpasst anscheinend ist das erste fatbike unterwegs...es wurde nicht gesichtet, aber die Spuren waren eindeutig


----------



## huddersfield (6. Februar 2015)

Moin Mädels, falls es trocken bleibt, dann bike ich morgen (und Sonntag auch).
Start so gegen 10 - 11 Uhr, und dann im Grafenberger und Gerresheim.
Zweck: Tubeless Test
Ziel: Kein Luftverlust


----------



## fntms (6. Februar 2015)

Pass auf, dass es dir in den gefrorenen Matsch-Schienen nicht den Schuh auszieht und nimm mal lieber nen Schlauch mit 
Bin morgen im Bergischen unterwegs – Dienstag war es noch extrem mockig in Gerresheim.


----------



## Michael1986 (6. Februar 2015)

huddersfield schrieb:


> Moin Mädels, falls es trocken bleibt, dann bike ich morgen (und Sonntag auch).
> Start so gegen 10 - 11 Uhr, und dann im Grafenberger und Gerresheim.
> Zweck: Tubeless Test
> Ziel: Kein Luftverlust


Hallo wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Michael1986 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo wo wäre der Treffpunkt?


----------



## S.F. (7. Februar 2015)

Leider haben wir den 10-11 Uhr termin heute schon verpasst.
Ich starte mit Danny zu einer "Kurzentschlossenentour" um 13:00 ab Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen. 
Danny und ich fahren mit dem Enduro, die Fahrt wird also bergauf wirklich gemütlich. Nur Bergab könnte es was schneller bzw anschpruchsvoller werden... 

Wer mag kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (7. Februar 2015)

Moin, wie der Zufall es so will, hat es gestern wieder mal länger gedauert ;-)
Bin also um 13 Uhr dabei!

p.s. @S.F. ich bringe mal dein Sägeblatt mit...


----------



## S.F. (7. Februar 2015)

Dann nehm ich etwas buntes Papier mit....


----------



## Makke (7. Februar 2015)

ich werde auch gleich im Wald sein ... aber ohne Bike ... hab irgendwie leichten Husten (nicht wie Withney) ...


----------



## DEleassar (13. Februar 2015)

Winter ade, springb(re)ack...

Morgen 12 Uhr ne schöne Tour Richtung Rotthäuser...Jemand dabei...Treffpunkt Fahneburgstraße, Parkplatz...Freiwillige vor


----------



## huddersfield (13. Februar 2015)

Moin, bin noch auf La Palma. Demnächst wieder. 
Euch viel Spaß! Und sonnige Grüße


----------



## natureboy79 (14. Februar 2015)

hallo.für morgen was geplant?düsseldorf oder im bergischen?


----------



## DEleassar (14. Februar 2015)

Ich fahr wahrscheinlich am Montag wieder...


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2015)

heute ist Ruhetag bei mir ... evt ne Runde Laufen ...


----------



## Makke (16. Februar 2015)

überlege Mittwoch gegen 15:15 ne Runde in Altenberg zu drehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natureboy79 (16. Februar 2015)

du hast zeiten.☺nee nee


----------



## S.F. (16. Februar 2015)

Mittwoch bin ich in Büttgen.


----------



## kawa116 (17. Februar 2015)

Servus in die Runde, 

fährt heut abend evtl. wer in GraWa und Umgebung?!

LG Flo


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2015)

heute nicht ... bin bis 19:00 Uhr im Büro


----------



## rener (17. Februar 2015)

hellmono schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen, welcher Shop in Düsseldorf gut ist hinsichtlich Laufräder zentrieren?
> Hab welche selbst aufgebaut, aber da muss noch mal jemand ran, der sich besser auskennt.


Cicli non Stop in ratingen/lintorf.mittwoch nachmittag zu..


----------



## Makke (17. Februar 2015)

Freitag ist übrigens wieder Stammtisch ... 20:00 Uhr im Rosi`s ...



rener schrieb:


> Cicli non Stop in ratingen/lintorf.mittwoch nachmittag zu..



Mittwochs haben alle Arztpraxen zu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (17. Februar 2015)

Dieser schreibt aber nicht krankkommen nur kranke hin!!!der mann  kennt sich mit laufrader bauen und zentrieren aus....Happy trails


----------



## Prolux (26. Februar 2015)

Möchte jemand am Samstsg fahren?


----------



## Makke (26. Februar 2015)

muss schaun, das Knie streikt ...


----------



## huddersfield (26. Februar 2015)

Generell JA! Ich mach es von Wetter und Grippe-Besserung abhängig.


----------



## natureboy79 (26. Februar 2015)

bin LEIDER ab samstag in tenerife


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Februar 2015)

Ich will am Samstag in Glüder fahren


----------



## Frog (26. Februar 2015)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> bin LEIDER ab samstag in tenerife


...das tut mir aber leid....ist halt doof wenn man bei so einem schönen Wetter auf einer Insel sitzt.


----------



## natureboy79 (27. Februar 2015)

regen ist kein schönes wetter


----------



## pauing (27. Februar 2015)

@Prolux Ich bin dabei: Treffen wir uns um 11:00Uhr am Apollo?


----------



## Frog (27. Februar 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> @Prolux Ich bin dabei: Treffen wir uns um 11:00Uhr am Apollo?


evtl. bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (27. Februar 2015)

@Frog top!


----------



## Prolux (27. Februar 2015)

@pauing 

ok, 11Uhr Apollo


----------



## DEleassar (27. Februar 2015)

Wann seid ihr denn morgen an der Fahneburgstraße? Wäre dann auch dabei...


----------



## pauing (27. Februar 2015)

@DEleassar um 11:30Uhr sammeln wir dich an der fahneburgstr ein


----------



## DEleassar (27. Februar 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> @DEleassar um 11:30Uhr sammeln wir dich an der fahneburgstr ein



Super


----------



## DEleassar (2. März 2015)

Jungens, hat echt Spaß gemacht am Samstag.  Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## huddersfield (2. März 2015)

Bin nicht da. Aber demnächst wieder verstärkt. Ich richte mich auf Samstag ein...


----------



## pauing (2. März 2015)

Es soll morgen schütten


----------



## DEleassar (2. März 2015)

Hoffen wir mal auf nen trockenes WE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (2. März 2015)

Genau oder am Donnerstag fahren...laut Vorhersage, soll es am Donnerstag trocken sein.


----------



## DEleassar (2. März 2015)

Schauen wir mal und hoffen das Beste


----------



## lonerhyda (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin seit 3Jahren dem MTB zu getan 
und neu hier im Forum. Fahre vollgefedert, relativ gemütlich
bergauf und am liebsten bergab!
Fahre berufsbedingt jedoch meist tagsüber. Würde
mich gerne mal einer eurer Touren anschließen.
Habe hier mal von einer Dienstagsrunde gelesen. 
Gibt es die noch?
Beste Grüße


----------



## pauing (3. März 2015)

lonerhyda schrieb:


> Habe hier mal von einer Dienstagsrunde gelesen.
> Gibt es die noch?
> Beste Grüße


Das wird hier spontan abgesprochen, mitlesen und mitfahren.


----------



## lonerhyda (3. März 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Das wird hier spontan abgesprochen, mitlesen und mitfahren.


Ok pauing, danke für den Hinweis! 
Bleibe aufmerksam;-)


----------



## S.F. (3. März 2015)

@einsamerreiter, was fährt Mann denn so?
Dienstagsrunde gibts demnächst bei besserem Wetter wieder. In der Regel ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonerhyda (3. März 2015)

@S.F. 
Ich denke Enduro passt als Beschreibung. 
Wobei ich bei der Fahrtechnik mit Sicherheit noch viel Luft nach oben habe!
Ok, bin gespannt. Wetter soll ja bald endlich besser werden!!


----------



## S.F. (3. März 2015)

Passt!


----------



## Makke (4. März 2015)

... hehe ... noch ein Kandidat für die Filthies ... denke ich!


----------



## lonerhyda (4. März 2015)

Bei den schmutzigen Spuren wäre ich je nach Termin auf jeden Fall gerne dabei!


----------



## Makke (4. März 2015)

vorraussichtlich kommender Samstag! Details folgen noch.


----------



## lonerhyda (4. März 2015)

Wenn du den 14. meinst wäre ich dabei!


----------



## S.F. (4. März 2015)

Sonntag der 08.03.!!!!


----------



## lonerhyda (4. März 2015)

Passt!!!


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2015)

Ahoi Gemeinde. Wir fahren am Sonntag nach Belgien, Filthy Trails. Abfahrt 9:15 in Düsseldorf, Friedrichstr. / Ecke Bilker Allee.


----------



## Makke (5. März 2015)

ich würde dann Ab-/auffahrt Büderich dazustoßen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (5. März 2015)

Fährst du selbst?


----------



## Makke (5. März 2015)

kommt drauf an ... Jona wollte evt mit und Grit vielleicht ins Outlett


----------



## S.F. (5. März 2015)

OK, dann plane ich ohne dich!


----------



## Makke (5. März 2015)

bin alleine ... Jona hat Fußball und Grit will nicht ...


----------



## DEleassar (7. März 2015)

Zwar keine richtige Alternative zu den Filtys, aber morgen um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz, Fahneburgstraße.


----------



## huddersfield (7. März 2015)

Bin dabei! Ein bisschen GraWa, ein Stückchen Gerresheim...


----------



## DEleassar (7. März 2015)

Super , nen Kumpel kommt auch noch mit ...


----------



## Makke (9. März 2015)

gestern auf den schmutzigen Pfaden:

http://fun-riders.org/?p=690


----------



## S.F. (9. März 2015)

Morgen 18:00Uhr Dienstagsrunde!
Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. März 2015)

bin Morgen nicht dabei ... arbeite bis 18:00 uhr, dann Elternabend ...


----------



## huddersfield (9. März 2015)

Ich versuche dabei zu sein...


----------



## Prolux (9. März 2015)

bin Morgen dabei, 18Uhr Pp.


----------



## DEleassar (9. März 2015)

Bin dabei...

Edit: Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält einigermaßen...


----------



## lonerhyda (10. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei!
Wo trefft ihr euch ?
Ernst- Poensgen Ecke Fahneburg?


----------



## S.F. (10. März 2015)

Ja genau, der Parkplatz dort.
Heute Mittag soll der Sprühregen nachlassen. Es wird also "leicht angefeuchtete" Trails geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (10. März 2015)

Ich bin leider für heute raus...viel Spaß euch.


----------



## huddersfield (10. März 2015)

Bin auch raus. Hoffe, wir sehen uns am Wochenende... wünsche euch viel Spaß später


----------



## S.F. (11. März 2015)

Top Runde gestern mit Danny und Sven.
Sven, ich glaube du brauchst etwas bessere Beleuchtung...


----------



## Prolux (11. März 2015)

Ja, stimme S.F. zu. Schöne Runde.


----------



## Makke (11. März 2015)

Bodenkontakt, nein Danke!









Voten ... mal sehen, vielleicht haben wir ja Glück!


----------



## lonerhyda (11. März 2015)

Wieso? Deine war doch super!! Ne Spass beiseite!
Vielen Dank fürs Aushelfen. Wegen Beleuchtung hab ich schon
geguckt.  Wird wohl die Lupine Piko 4.
War super gestern!


----------



## Prolux (11. März 2015)

@Makke,

hast Du beim 1`ten Bild an der Sättigung geschraubt?


----------



## S.F. (11. März 2015)

@Makke : anders wäre doch auch langweilig... oder? 

@lonerhyda


----------



## S.F. (11. März 2015)

Prolux schrieb:


> @Makke,
> 
> hast Du beim 1`ten Bild an der Sättigung geschraubt?



Die Sättigung lag eher an Kaffee und Kuchen.....


----------



## Makke (11. März 2015)

ja ... etwas entsättigt, wikt so irgendwie besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (11. März 2015)

Hm.... fühle mich da etwas farblos.... mag aber ein Nebeneffekt der Schwerelosigkeit sein....


----------



## Prolux (13. März 2015)

Da macht  einer ein großes Fass blablabla...... mal wieder auf, wie jedes Jahr!!!

http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/remscheid/mountainbiker-zerpfluegen-den-wald-aid-1.4931937


----------



## DEleassar (16. März 2015)

Morgen Dienstagsrunde!?


----------



## pauing (16. März 2015)

Jo 18:00 am Parkplatz.
Will einer 17:30 am Apollo starten?


----------



## Prolux (16. März 2015)

Ja, ich!


----------



## huddersfield (16. März 2015)

Bin morgen 18 Uhr am Parkplatz


----------



## lonerhyda (16. März 2015)

Hab leider immer noch kein Licht und bin daher leider nicht dabei!
Werde morgen tagsüber ne Runde machen.


----------



## Figurehead (16. März 2015)

17:30 Apollo sollte auch bei mir klappen. Muss zwar dann mein Bike mit zur Arbeit nehmen, aber mal schauen wie es klappt. Arbeite am Bennigsen Platz, da wäre man schnell am Apollo. Wenn es gut klappt bin ich auch mal wieder öfters bei der Dienstags Runde dabei.


----------



## S.F. (16. März 2015)

Sehr schön! Dann bis 18 Uhr am Parkplatzs Fanheburg / Ecke EPA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (17. März 2015)

Ohh, Frühlingserwachen dann bis gleich


----------



## lhampe (17. März 2015)

der Ingo, das Tier und dropsau
Nach der Woche La Palma bin ich noch im Regenerierungsmodus....


----------



## pauing (17. März 2015)

Ich hab im Flieger regeneriert


----------



## Figurehead (17. März 2015)

Werde dann auch mit dem Auto direkt zum Parkplatz Fanheburg kommen!


----------



## huddersfield (17. März 2015)

War 'ne schöne Startrunde heute.

@S.F.  Beim nächsten Mal fährst du aber mit uns die Runde zu Ende!!!  ;-)


----------



## S.F. (17. März 2015)

Ja, mach ich. Am Parkplatz angekommen war die Luft schon wieder raus und auf dem Weg dahin bin ich gleich noch zweimal scharf am Abflug vorbei gerauscht....  
Hinten wars auch nicht viel besser. Jetzt mal noch kräftig Milch nachgekippt... mal sehen obs hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (23. März 2015)

Morgen Dienstagsrunde 17:30uhr am Apollo und 18:00uhr am Wald. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## huddersfield (23. März 2015)

Moin, wenn kein Schietwedder, dann sehr gerne...


----------



## DEleassar (23. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei, vielleicht schaffen wir die Runde noch trocken...


----------



## natureboy79 (23. März 2015)

heute siehts wetter besser aus?


----------



## huddersfield (23. März 2015)

Wie wär's mit Vorverlegen der Dienstagsrunde auf heute (Montag)? Vorschlag: Heute 18 Uhr, gleiche Stelle gleiche Welle...


----------



## DocThrasher (23. März 2015)

Moin zusammen!

Evtl. jemand unter Euch, der schonmal ne HOPE Tech V2 / Stahlflex gekürzt und neu belüftet hat und mir dabei helfen könnte?


----------



## pauing (23. März 2015)

OK, dann verlegen wir auf heute vor. 18:00uhr am wald


----------



## Prolux (23. März 2015)

Ich bin für heute raus!


----------



## S.F. (23. März 2015)

Stimmt doch mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1800692?in=potdPool
für´s Foto des Tages ab. Herby und Makke können was Support brauchen.


----------



## Makke (23. März 2015)

klicken und lieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandante (25. März 2015)

RADKLAU.
Jetzt erwischt es also auch Cristina und mich.
In der Zeit zwischen Sonntag 17:00 und Mittwoch 11:00 sind unsere Räder aus dem Keller in Düsseldorf geklaut worden.
Wer was hört, die Räder sieht, oder auch nur Teile, bitte melden!
Geklaut wurden:

Solid Blade AM, Schwarz, Größe S, Marzocchi Bomber Gabel, Mavic-Crossmax LRS, Hope M4 Bremse in Purple, dirverse Lila eloxierte Anbauteile, inkl. Schaltungsröllchen, Kettenblattschrauben, Vorbau usw., RS-Reverb Stütze mit Remote ...

Solid Blade Enduro, Schwarz/Weiß, Größe S, RS Lyric Coil U-Turn mit matt-schwarzem, neu gepulverten Casting, CC Double-Barrel, Hammerschmidt-Freeride, Hope Pedale in Rot, LRS mit Hope EVO pro und AlexRims Felge, Kind-ShockSattelstütze, Hope Tech M4 Bremse in schwarz/rot, roter Dartmoor-Lenker.

Wer was hört oder sieht bitte Kontakt! Und fleißig teilen!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Makke (25. März 2015)

ich sag nur: Hände abhacken!!!


----------



## S.F. (25. März 2015)

http://www.schaufenster-mettmann.de/die-stadt/freie-fahrt-war-einmal-aid-1.4967504


----------



## Frog (25. März 2015)

Commandante schrieb:


> RADKLAU.
> Jetzt erwischt es also auch Cristina und mich.
> In der Zeit zwischen Sonntag 17:00 und Mittwoch 11:00 sind unsere Räder aus dem Keller in Düsseldorf geklaut worden.
> Wer was hört, die Räder sieht, oder auch nur Teile, bitte melden!
> ...


...Keller abgeschlossen und bikes auch? Oder alles Aufgebrochen?


----------



## Commandante (25. März 2015)

Um zu den Bikes zu kommen musste man durch drei verschlossene Türen. Da waren die Räder leider nicht abgeschlossen...


----------



## huddersfield (26. März 2015)

Tach auch...
Falls es heute trocken bleiben sollte:
Jemand Bock auf ne spontane Runde um 17 Uhr? Ecke wie immer: Fburg/EPA


----------



## Commandante (30. März 2015)

Hier in Düsseldorf steht doch irgendwo ein Propain Tyee, das von einem Mädel gefahren wird.
kann man da einen Kontakt herstellen zwecks Probefahrt? Ich bin ja jetzt auch wieder auf der suche nach einem Bike für meine Freundin...


----------



## Prolux (30. März 2015)

Da fällt mir nur der @Eisbäcker ein, kannst mal anschreiben.


----------



## Frog (31. März 2015)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hier in Düsseldorf steht doch irgendwo ein Propain Tyee, das von einem Mädel gefahren wird.
> kann man da einen Kontakt herstellen zwecks Probefahrt? Ich bin ja jetzt auch wieder auf der suche nach einem Bike für meine Freundin...



...in Düsseldorf auch der  Peer...der verkauft seins gerade Gr. "L". Dann ein Mädel in Essen und in Mettmann. Beide denke ich sind L. Beim Eisbäcker wird es "S" oder "M" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. März 2015)

Wenn es um 17:00 Uhr einigermassen trocken ist und das Regenradar keinen Starkregen ansagt....

Dienstagsrunde!?

Dann ab 18:00 Uhr Fahneburgstr. /EPA


----------



## pauing (31. März 2015)

Pustekuchen, 70km/h Böen...da sollte man nicht unter Bäumen fahren


----------



## Makke (31. März 2015)

halte das auch für unsinnig ... vor allem liegt in den Baukronen noch genug totes Geäst von Pfingsten ...


----------



## Prolux (31. März 2015)

@S.F.,

Du bist verrückt, viel zu windig!


----------



## S.F. (31. März 2015)

Naja, so verrückt nun auch wieder nicht.
Ihr habt recht, ich passe ebenfalls.
Dienstagsrunde fällt aus.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (31. März 2015)

Hoffentlich hat's nicht wieder nen Haufen Bäume umgeworfen…der Wald war ist ja gerade mal wieder einigermaßen aufgeräumt gewesen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2015)

fyi

pöhse sperren!


----------



## Prolux (7. April 2015)

Dienstagsrunde Pp 18 Uhr!


----------



## DEleassar (7. April 2015)

Mein lieber Scholli, bin ich kapott...War aber ne tolle Runde


----------



## rheinruhrrider (7. April 2015)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli, bin ich kapott...War aber ne tolle Runde


Da schmeckt das Bier danach doch umso besser!  Jau, hat Spass gemacht


----------



## Prolux (8. April 2015)

Hab gestern auch alle Körner verbraucht und bin nachhause geeiert.


----------



## S.F. (8. April 2015)

Yep, tolle Runde.


----------



## Prolux (8. April 2015)

Das ist ein blödes Fto


----------



## DEleassar (8. April 2015)

Wir sind alle EasyBiker, EasyRider ...Fehlen noch der Fotograf, Charles Bronson und Nicolai in Action


----------



## S.F. (8. April 2015)

Beim nächsten Mal machen wir schönere Fotos!


----------



## huddersfield (10. April 2015)

Jemand heute  bei 'ner Feierabendrunde dabei? 17 - 17.30 EPA / Fahneburg, dann ab durch GraWa nach Gerresheim...

Wird schön warm nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandante (11. April 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hatte hier ja von meinem Bike-Klau geschrieben und nach Fahrern vom Propain Tyee gefragt.
Ich bin aber weiterhin noch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike für meine bessere Hälfte.
Hat jemand ein AM oder Enduro in Rahmengröße S, das Er/Sie zur Probefahrt bereitstellen könnte?


----------



## Figurehead (13. April 2015)

Wie sieht es aus, Morgen Dienstagsrunde um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz???


----------



## huddersfield (14. April 2015)

Heute, 18 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## Figurehead (14. April 2015)

Ah ok, ein wenig knapp für mich aber könnte klappen!


----------



## Makke (14. April 2015)

kann heute nicht ....


----------



## rheinruhrrider (14. April 2015)

Ich leider auch nicht…nur morgen…


----------



## nightingale (19. April 2015)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hatte hier ja von meinem Bike-Klau geschrieben und nach Fahrern vom Propain Tyee gefragt.
> Ich bin aber weiterhin noch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike für meine bessere Hälfte.
> Hat jemand ein AM oder Enduro in Rahmengröße S, das Er/Sie zur Probefahrt bereitstellen könnte?


hi,
Tyee in Größe S und steht euch gerne für ne Probefahrt zur Verfügung.
Meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir


----------



## DEleassar (20. April 2015)

Morgen ist wieder Dienstagsrunde. 18:00 Uhr, Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburgstr.


----------



## S.F. (21. April 2015)

War ja ne PPP Runde! Jungs, meldet euch wie die Lage ist! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Figurehead (22. April 2015)

Was für eine scheiße, ein Finger war ausgekukelt und ist komplett schräg durchgebrochen.   Momentan sind zwei Finger leicht geschient. Der Bruch soll noch operiert werden. Soll Morgen zwecks Terminabsprache im Krankenhaus Gerresheim anrufen. Falls ich dort erst für nächste Woche eine Termin bekomme würde ich eventuell woanders operieren lasse. Vielleicht habt ihr ja die ein oder andere Empfehlung bezüglich eines guten Chirugen der ambulante Operationen durchführt.


----------



## Makke (22. April 2015)

Moin,

war ne sportliche Ausfallquote gestern ...

Wenn Du den Finger nicht mehr brauchst, dann das Dominikus Krankenhaus in Heerdt. Solltest Du aber Deine Hand am Stück und in Funktion behalten wollen, dann Lukas Krankenhaus Neuss.

Und was macht unser Schulterkandidat?


----------



## DEleassar (22. April 2015)

Mannmannmann, war habt ihr denn gemacht...

Gute Besserung


----------



## S.F. (22. April 2015)

Der Schulterkandidat hat eben telefonisch vermeldet, das er seine Knochen auch mal durchleuchten lässt. Sicher ist sicher.

Gute Besserung euch beiden!


----------



## natureboy79 (22. April 2015)

Ja gute Besserung


----------



## Makke (22. April 2015)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Mannmannmann, war habt ihr denn gemacht...



einen großen Fehler! ... man hätte direkt den ersten Biergarten ansteuern sollen ... 
Ansonsten würde ich sagen, alles Sachen die bei dem Sport nun mal passieren können, und auch so ziemlich jeder hier schon in irgendeiner Form erlebt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (22. April 2015)

Ja leider! Outdoorsport halt.
Auch wenn das niemand braucht.

Trotzdem schreit der Palettenweg nach Arbeitseinsatz.


----------



## Makke (22. April 2015)

den ein oder anderen Feinschliff kann er in der Tat gebrauchen ...


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2015)

Mal die Frage in die Versehrtenrunde!
Was gibt´s neues? Dietmar, gibts schon einen Termin?
Patrick, wie ist´s bei Dir? Kein Tossi 2 oder 3 ist ja schon mal positiv.


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2015)

Ich rufe schon mal den *Palettenwegarbeitseinsatz* für Dienstag aus!

12 Zoll Nägel hab ich noch und einen Hammer und die Säge pack ich auch ein.


----------



## Makke (24. April 2015)

was hast Du vor? ... ich würde den Palettenweg gerne Pflastern ....


----------



## Figurehead (24. April 2015)

Ich komme jetzt am kommenden Dienstag unters Messer. In einer ambulanten Operation bekomme ich ein kleine Metallplatte eingesetzt. Der untere Fingerknochen ist komplett durchgebrochen. Ich hoffe das die Leute dort ihr Handwerk verstehen, es scheint mir das dass Krankenhaus mittlerweile eher eine Privatklinik ist und man ohne privat Versicherung nicht gerade willkommen ist...  

Ausgerechnet auch noch die linke Hand, bin nämlich Linkshänder. Der Sturz ist am unteren Teil der steilen Rampe passiert, es wäre schön wenn man das ein wenig entschärfen könnte. Bein dem derzeitigen Zustand der Rampe könnte es auch den ein oder anderen technisch versierteren Fahrern treffen.


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2015)

Wir setzen überall Rasensteine ein und machen aus dem Baum einen Liegestuhl... 

Dietmar, wir drücken dir schonmal alle die Daumen!!!!
Linkshänder.. shit... und ich dachte noch das es zum Glück die linke Hand ist!


----------



## DEleassar (24. April 2015)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ich rufe schon mal den *Palettenwegarbeitseinsatz* für Dienstag aus!
> 
> 12 Zoll Nägel hab ich noch und einen Hammer und die Säge pack ich auch ein.



Der Baum und die Rampe sind weg...war gestern dort...


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2015)

Och... sieh an! So schnell?


----------



## DEleassar (24. April 2015)

War wohl ne Kettensäge im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireballX4 (24. April 2015)

*Hallo Jungs.........
wollte mich hier im Forum auch mal kurz vorstellen,mein Name ist Alex der am Dienstag auch bei der Bruchpilotenrunde mit da bei war Ich fahre das Gaint Reign x1 sitz aber noch nicht lange im Sattel.Komme aus Düsseldorf Eller.
Freud mich zu lesen das sich die beiden Verletzten auf dem weg der  Besserung befinden.
Bin nächsten Dienstag hoffentlich bis zum ende dabei.
Gruß Alex.*


----------



## caress (25. April 2015)

Commandante schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hatte hier ja von meinem Bike-Klau geschrieben und nach Fahrern vom Propain Tyee gefragt.
> Ich bin aber weiterhin noch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike für meine bessere Hälfte.
> Hat jemand ein AM oder Enduro in Rahmengröße S, das Er/Sie zur Probefahrt bereitstellen könnte?



Hab ein Canyon Strive AL race in S in Bilk.
Schreib einfach ne PM bei Interesse


----------



## ApFeljuice (27. April 2015)

Hallo Düsseldorfer
Ich wohne zwar nicht direkt in DDorf aber bin auf der Suche nach DH Strecken und Bikern in der Umgebung. Bin ich hier im Thread an der richtigen Adresse?


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2015)

Dienstagsrunde entfällt aus meiner Sicht heute. Ich steige aufs Rennrad.


----------



## pauing (28. April 2015)

Ich würde um 17:30 am Apollo starten. 18:00 am Wald. Einer dabei?
Hat anscheinend keiner Bock. Ich bin dann auch raus und Kampf mit RR gegen den Wind


----------



## Bavragor94 (28. April 2015)

Moinsen,

ich wollte mich mal vorstellen, bin neu hier.
Fahre momentan mit meinem Haibike FS RC 2014er Modell ab und zu mal im Grafenberger Wald nen bisschen. 

Wo fahrt Ihr denn so ? Habe jetzt schon öfters gelesen Apollo, aber keine Ahnung wo das sein sollte ^_^

An sich wollte ich heute auch nochmal fahren, denke wird dann wieder Grafenberger Wald.

LG Kevin


----------



## S.F. (29. April 2015)

google mal Apollo Düsseldorf. 
Ist nicht der Brillenladen!


----------



## Bavragor94 (29. April 2015)

Na das war ja schon zu einfach 
Und wenn pauing von "Am Wald" spricht meint er wo ?


----------



## S.F. (29. April 2015)

Ei am Wald halt, wo man sich vorher abgesprochen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrzogs (29. April 2015)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde,  hat sich schon jemand für die Trailtrophy im Harz angemeldet oder hat Bock dazu liegt ja quasi fast um die Ecke ?


----------



## Prolux (29. April 2015)

Soviel ich weiss, keiner!


----------



## Prolux (29. April 2015)

Ist was für` lange Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Bavragor94 (29. April 2015)

Wäre vielleicht auch dabei, hab Montag, Dienstag Urlaub sofern was geplant werden würde


----------



## chezjaques (30. April 2015)

Am Samstag würde ich gerne ne Tour machen - am liebsten im Umland. Eventuell auch Grafenberger Wald.
Ist jemand dabei?
@Prolux: Hast Du schon Pläne?


----------



## DEleassar (30. April 2015)

Ich werde am Samstag auch fahren. Aaperwald, Gerresheim, Rotthäuser und Co..Ca. 10:30 - 11 Uhr Parkplatz, Ecke Fahneburgstr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bavragor94 (30. April 2015)

Dann wäre ich am Samstag vielleicht auch dabei !


----------



## S.F. (1. Mai 2015)

Figurehead schrieb:


> Ich komme jetzt am kommenden Dienstag unters Messer. In einer ambulanten Operation bekomme ich ein kleine Metallplatte eingesetzt. Der untere Fingerknochen ist komplett durchgebrochen. Ich hoffe das die Leute dort ihr Handwerk verstehen, es scheint mir das dass Krankenhaus mittlerweile eher eine Privatklinik ist und man ohne privat Versicherung nicht gerade willkommen ist...
> 
> Ausgerechnet auch noch die linke Hand, bin nämlich Linkshänder. Der Sturz ist am unteren Teil der steilen Rampe passiert, es wäre schön wenn man das ein wenig entschärfen könnte. Bein dem derzeitigen Zustand der Rampe könnte es auch den ein oder anderen technisch versierteren Fahrern treffen.




Hey Dietmar, 

wie ist denn die Lage an der Handfront? OP gut verlaufen?
Drücke weiter die Daumen!


----------



## DEleassar (1. Mai 2015)

Schaffe das morgen Vormittag nicht...


----------



## jutschi (2. Mai 2015)

Moin moin!

bin hier auch schon länger im Forum (allerdings kaum aktiv) und fahr auch schon länger in und um Düsseldorf usw. rum und hab riesen Spaß am biken (ohne Extrem-Downhill/Pumptrack). Wem geht's hier noch so und hätte Bock auf regelmäßiges Auspowern am Wochenende und auch unter der Woche (wenn's hell ist)?
Sonst bin ich auch gern für'n Bierchen zu haben und vielleicht gibt's auch sonst hobbymäßig Überschneidungen...

Also, wenn hier noch paar coole Junx in meinem Alter da sind (+-36), einfach melden!

Gruß jutschi


----------



## klasse08-15 (2. Mai 2015)

Ohje, Dirtmar, was machst du für Sachen? Gute Besserung, komm schnell wieder aufs Rad!

Morgen startet eine Gruppe um 10 am Staufenplatz. Ca 4 h, hm im oberen dreistelligen Bereich und ein gemischtes Fahrerfeld. Gibt es hier auch Gründungsmitglieder des MTBC e.V. - dem Düsseldorfer MTB-Verein?.

VG
Stephan


----------



## DEleassar (5. Mai 2015)

Heute Dienstagsrunde?!


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2015)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Heute Dienstagsrunde?!


Jo, ich bin dabei. 18:00uhr am Wald. 

@Prolux dabei?


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2015)

@jutschi ich trinke auch gerne Bier und bin 36. die dienstagsrunde empfiehlt sich für den einstieg.


----------



## DEleassar (5. Mai 2015)

36 rules


----------



## natureboy79 (5. Mai 2015)

nur 36 jährige hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (5. Mai 2015)

Das wird nacher Ungemütlich, starker Wind und Unwetter!
Ich bin raus!
Euch viel spass!


----------



## pauing (5. Mai 2015)

Prolux schrieb:


> Das wird nacher Ungemütlich, starker Wind und Unwetter!
> Ich bin raus!
> Euch viel spass!


@DEleassar 
Jo das sieht leider so aus. Ich bin auch raus ... Sturm und Wald sind nicht optimal. Vielleicht beruhigt sich das Wetter für ne donnerstags runde.


----------



## DEleassar (5. Mai 2015)

Joar, Donnerstag wäre auch gut. Mal schauen...


----------



## jutschi (5. Mai 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> @jutschi ich trinke auch gerne Bier und bin 36. die dienstagsrunde empfiehlt sich für den einstieg.



Hi,
hm Dienstag ist in der Regel schlecht, da ich da schon verplant bin. Die anderen Tage wären besser hm...
LG


----------



## Mrzogs (6. Mai 2015)

Moin, hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute nachmittag auf eine lockere Enduro Runde in Altenberg, Glüder oder Ähnliches
Start so zwischen 14-16 Uhr


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Mai 2015)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## DEleassar (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin für heute raus, ist mir noch zu ungemütlich...bin heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und hab übelst Gegenwind gehabt.


----------



## kawa116 (7. Mai 2015)

Planen um 18:00 ab Parkplatz Fahneburg/Ernst... ne Runde zu drehn.


----------



## DEleassar (7. Mai 2015)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute raus, ist mir noch zu ungemütlich...bin heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und hab übelst Gegenwind gehabt.



Edit: Vielleicht fahr ich doch, werde ich aber spontan entscheiden, je nach Rückfahrt...Wind und so nen Driss...

Edit: Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jutschi (7. Mai 2015)

Klingt gut! Also ich waer dabei und wuerd es auch hoffentlich 18:00 schaffen...


----------



## pauing (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab leider am Dienstag den ein oder anderen Ausfallschritt zu viel gemacht und komm füs erste kaum ne Treppe runter apokalyptischer Muskelkater. Die dropsau ist nicht fit für CrossFit viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## DEleassar (7. Mai 2015)

War ne tolle Tour heute, hat echt Laune gemacht


----------



## kawa116 (8. Mai 2015)

Jep. Gemütlich hat auch was für sich.  Und wieder neue Ecken kennen gelernt.


----------



## Mrzogs (9. Mai 2015)

Moin lokalrunde heute Start 12-13 uhr  Jemand dabei?


----------



## FireballX4 (10. Mai 2015)

Moin wollte mal hören ob jemand heut ne lokalrunde dreht ?????? Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (12. Mai 2015)

Morgen "Dienstagsrunde"?! Jemand dabei?


----------



## jutschi (14. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß, ist recht spontan: aber hätte heute doch jemand Zeit für ne größere Runde bzw. wie sieht's die anderen Tage aus dieses Wochenende, evtl. mit kleinem Einkehrschwung am Ende?


----------



## DEleassar (14. Mai 2015)

Evtl. Sonntag, weiß ich aber noch nicht genau...kann ich erst am Samstag sagen.


----------



## c4sper (18. Mai 2015)

Nach 126 Seiten Stille melde ich mich auch mal wieder...
Ich hatte es damals leider nie geschafft mitzufahren, da ich noch eine Fortbildung am Start hatte, die ziemlich viel Zeit unter der Woche gefressen hat. So bin ich die meiste Zeit (wie auch heute noch) an den Wochenenden mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs.
Nun würde ich mal gerne zu eurer Dienstagsrunde (abgesehen von morgen) stoßen, falls ihr noch einen 36jährigen Düsseldorfer vertragen könnt. 
Facts: Carsten, 36 2/3, Specialized Enduro 29

VG


----------



## S.F. (18. Mai 2015)

Hi Carsten, dann plane dir doch schonmal einen Dienstag im Juni ein. Dann sind einig von uns wieder von der Trailtrophy zurück.


----------



## Frog (18. Mai 2015)

Frage: braucht einer von Euch einen Satz Maxxis HighRoller 2 (vorne 3C Mischung / hinten EXO)? Zusammen für VHB 60€? Nie gefahren, original verpackt!

26 x 2,4


----------



## c4sper (19. Mai 2015)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Carsten, dann plane dir doch schonmal einen Dienstag im Juni ein. Dann sind einig von uns wieder von der Trailtrophy zurück.


 Danke! Mache ich gerne. Allen die teilnehmen viel Spaß und happy Trails!


----------



## Micha1994 (21. Mai 2015)

Hey,

Ich heiße Michael bin 21 Jahre alt und suche ein paar Leute mit denen man zusammen was MTB fahren kann.
Zurzeit habe ich leider kein Bike, weil mein altes geklaut worden ist bin aber gerade dabei mir ein neues zusammenzustellen.
Ich bin noch relativ neu hier deshalb weiß ich nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Derzeit wohne ich in Duisburg-Neudorf und weiß nicht wo genau ihr eure Touren startet hatte nur Düsseldorf gelesen und dachte mir, dass ich mich hier mal melden kann.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!
mfg Micha


----------



## FireballX4 (21. Mai 2015)

Hi Jungs....Ich weiß ja das einige von euch  auf der Trailtrophy sind ,aber vielleicht hat ja jemand lust am Wochenende hier bei uns ne Runde zu drehen?????Samstag ,Sonntag oder Montag mir egal
Gruß Alex


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Mai 2015)

jo alex.sonntag 12.00 Uhr Ahrtal? Kommt noch einer mit.Können von Ddorf zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireballX4 (22. Mai 2015)

*Hey du meinst Ahrtal hinter Bonn ?? Sry aber mein Auto ist leider voll gepackt für nächste Woche Außendienst  und der Verkehr zu Pfingsten wird bestimmt auch nicht ohne .....wolle direkt von hier aus Starten Gerresheim ,Hochdahl,Grafenberg,Ratingen usw......
Hast du oder jemand anderes Bock?????
Gruß Alex*


----------



## DEleassar (27. Mai 2015)

Fährt heute jemand mit? 18 Uhr, Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburgstr...


----------



## FireballX4 (29. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende hier bei uns ?????


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Mai 2015)

geht morgen was lokal? müsste man nur dem regen ausweichen.


----------



## FireballX4 (30. Mai 2015)

Hört sich gut an wann und wo ???


----------



## natureboy79 (30. Mai 2015)

sollen wir das morgen früh klären?


----------



## FireballX4 (30. Mai 2015)

ok bin Morgen so ab 9:00 wach....Hab dir meine Nr. geschickt


----------



## jutschi (3. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts denn morgen, freitag oder am we aus, faehrt wer und wann?


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Juni 2015)

heute 11.00 uhr in düsseldorf.parkplatz fahnenburgstrasse ecke ernst posgen allee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2015)

nach der TT in Latsch ging es direkt noch zum Kronplatz ... Trailballern bis die Beine nicht mehr wollen:


----------



## Prolux (4. Juni 2015)

will auch Kronplatz!!!


----------



## Makke (4. Juni 2015)

mehr Bilder gibt es hier: klickmich!!!


----------



## Prolux (4. Juni 2015)

sehr schön, will noch mehr dahin!!!


----------



## DEleassar (4. Juni 2015)

Ich will auch dahin...Super Bilder...man sieht euch den Spaß richtig an...


----------



## Makke (5. Juni 2015)

Klickt für mich .... Biiiiitttteee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireballX4 (6. Juni 2015)

Tach zusammen!!!!!!!!!!!! Wie siehts  denn Morgen mit fahren aus hat jemnad Zeit und Bock hier bei uns ne Runde zu drehen ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Gruß Alex


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2015)

überlege Morgen früh ne Runde in Altenberg oder Fauna zu drehen ... nix langes, einfach 2-3h


----------



## FireballX4 (6. Juni 2015)

Altenberg mein Touran ist seit Gestern in der Werkstatt hab im moment nur ein A3 Sport.
Wollte hier bei uns ne runde drehen war gestern noch in Brilon am Trail Ground.....
War super...........


----------



## FireballX4 (6. Juni 2015)

??? Fährt Morgen keiner hier bei uns ?????? Schaaaade..........


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2015)

ich ziehe mich zurück ...


----------



## Caese (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo die Herren,

mit ist Stans-Latexmilch ausgegangen und ich frage mich, ob es im Düsseldorfer Stadtgebiet tatsächlich einen Fahrradladen gibt, der die führt. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen oder muss ich auf bike-components zurückgreifen?


----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2015)

Giant mal anfragen, der Rest dürfte so was nicht führen ... glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Caese (8. Juni 2015)

sowas habe ich befürchtet; da ist die Onlinebestellung doch immer wieder wunderbar einfach -_-


----------



## huddersfield (9. Juni 2015)

Moin Mädels,
Heute 18 Uhr Ecke EPA / Fahneburgstr.

Bis gleich


----------



## Makke (10. Juni 2015)

zwei neue Galerien auf der HP sind online ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (11. Juni 2015)

Sehr Schön, Makke!!!
Was mache ich hier eigentlich? Gucke aus dem Fenster und sehe keine Berge!!!


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2015)

bei mir genau so .... ich hab totale Entzugserscheinungen und ne Asphaltintoleranz ...


----------



## natureboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

hallooo.ich halte die stellung in meran.


----------



## pauing (11. Juni 2015)

@Natureboy sauber, wie ist das Festival?


----------



## natureboy79 (12. Juni 2015)

beginnt ja erst heute abend.bis dahin wird das bike missbraucht.


----------



## FireballX4 (13. Juni 2015)

Hi.... fährt jemand  Morgen hier bei uns ????????????
Gruß Alex.


----------



## Prolux (13. Juni 2015)

Fährt jemand zur TT in den Harz kommendes Wochenende???


----------



## Makke (13. Juni 2015)

ich kann leider nicht ... bin Freitag in München und komme erst nachts nach Hause.
Ist ärgerlich, hatte schon alles mit der Familie abgestimmt.


----------



## Prolux (13. Juni 2015)

Schade!!! Werd ich wohl alleine fahren müssen, wenn ich mich dafür entscheide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrzogs (15. Juni 2015)

Moin,  Christian und ich fahren zur TT harz
Frag mal den Christian müsste noch ein platz frei sein Ich nehm die Familie Mit deswegen fahren Wir auch getrennt.


----------



## Prolux (15. Juni 2015)

@Mrzogs , hab die Nummer vom Christian nicht!!!


----------



## Mrzogs (15. Juni 2015)

0172-1679291


----------



## Prolux (15. Juni 2015)

danke


----------



## Prolux (15. Juni 2015)

@Makke ,
passen leider nicht. Sind zu kurz, Scheibe hängt am Bremsenadapter fest und das Rad lässt sich nicht drehen!!!


----------



## S.F. (15. Juni 2015)

Danny, die Bestellung ist unterwegs. Wenn alles gut geht, ist am Mittwoch alles da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (16. Juni 2015)

Die Post streikt doch! Meine 5/10 hängen seit einer Woche in Krefeld fest!


----------



## S.F. (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Post streikt! Ich hab deshalb DPD für die Lieferung gewählt...


----------



## Prolux (16. Juni 2015)

Das ist sehr schlau von dir!!! Danke!!!


----------



## chezjaques (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo - fährt heute jemand die Dienstags Runde?


----------



## Makke (16. Juni 2015)

kann nicht ... bin noch im Büro


----------



## Prolux (17. Juni 2015)

Votet mein Foto bitte, könnte mit eurer Hilfe zum Foto des Tages werden!!!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1848833]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (17. Juni 2015)

Erledtigt!
Los Jungs und Mädels! Voten! Da fehlen noch ein paar Sternchen!!!!

Go go go go!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Juni 2015)

Done..!


----------



## Prolux (22. Juni 2015)

TT ist geschafft, ich bin geschafft, Steine und Wurzelteppiche sind geschafft.
Hatte zwei Stürze am zweiten Tag die zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen sind.
Alles in allem eine geile TT mit Spass ann`e Backen!


----------



## pauing (22. Juni 2015)

Sauber Danny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huddersfield (25. Juni 2015)

Wer issn um 18 Uhr bereit für ne spontane Runde im GraWa / Gerresheim? Abfahrtsort wie üblich anne Ecke...


----------



## Prolux (26. Juni 2015)

Ist was für`s Wochenende geplant?


----------



## S.F. (29. Juni 2015)

Dienstagrunde 18 Uhr!


----------



## Prolux (29. Juni 2015)

Ok.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (30. Juni 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## All_mtn (2. Juli 2015)

Hi,

fahrt ihr regelmäßig Dienstags und dann ggf. Donnerstags oder wie gestaltet sich das bei euch ?

gruß


----------



## FireballX4 (6. Juli 2015)

Tach Jungs wie siehts mit Morgen aus ????????????.....18 Uhr am Parkplatz ????????


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juli 2015)

ich wäre am start


----------



## FireballX4 (7. Juli 2015)

Cool dann bin ich um 18 Uhr am  Parkplatz.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Juli 2015)

Es kommen auch noch ein paar andere um 18:00. @Prolux 17:30 Apollo?


----------



## natureboy79 (7. Juli 2015)

wenn es gewittert oder regnet komm ich net...heute morgen vergessen aufm wetterbericht zu schauen.


----------



## pauing (7. Juli 2015)

Is mir zu nass, ich bin raus.


----------



## FireballX4 (7. Juli 2015)

Jo....... ich schliess mich an da Gewitter angesagt ist muss ich passen..................................schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade
Gruß Alex


----------



## FireballX4 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen....... da Dienstag nix ging wegen Gewitter wollte ich Morgen Abend um 18 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Soll ja schön werden....
Schließt sich wer an ?????????


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2015)

wollte auch raus.richtung gerresheim friedhof, rotthäuser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireballX4 (10. Juli 2015)

hört sich gut an wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen komm aus Eller ?????


----------



## FireballX4 (10. Juli 2015)

Was hälst du vom Treffen Boconcept ???


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2015)

18.00 wäre schon gut.bin auch in eller.ja bo concept


----------



## FireballX4 (10. Juli 2015)

Ok ich komm vom Haigerweg  rüber bin um 18 Uhr bei Bo concept....... Bis später


----------



## FireballX4 (10. Juli 2015)

18 Uhr ok oder früher ?????


----------



## natureboy79 (10. Juli 2015)

17.30 geht auch


----------



## FireballX4 (10. Juli 2015)

ok dann 17:30  super...... cu


----------



## Snuefel (13. Juli 2015)

Moin bin am Freitag mit euch gefahren Gruß in die Runde


----------



## natureboy79 (14. Juli 2015)

ja moin.war gut


----------



## FireballX4 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi,alles klar ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snuefel (15. Juli 2015)

Jep alles super. Wann startet ihr etwas ?


----------



## S.F. (18. Juli 2015)

Top! Alternative Freitagsrunde.
Sehr gut Jungs!


----------



## Prolux (19. Juli 2015)

Von der Pedale gerutscht.  

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1866498]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.F. (19. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte Edelstahl verbrennt nicht und wäre kratzfest....


----------



## Prolux (19. Juli 2015)

Sieht doch aus wie Neu, oder nicht!


----------



## Snuefel (20. Juli 2015)

Abend zusammen. Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren ?


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juli 2015)

ich denk mal es treffen sich welche um 18.00 uhr auf dem parkplatz fahnenburgstrasse ecke ernst poesgen allee


----------



## Holland (21. Juli 2015)

Bitte unbedingt hier anmelden!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Snuefel (21. Juli 2015)

Wo geht die Tour hin gerresheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2015)

Heute wieder Standard-Dienstagsrunde ab Fahneburg/Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee

18:00 

Heute AM light


----------



## Snuefel (21. Juli 2015)

Also das werde ich nicht schaffen. Wo fahrt Ihr den lang?


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juli 2015)

denk mal grafenberger und gerresheim.aber das entscheiden andere


----------



## Snuefel (21. Juli 2015)

Werde das bis 18 uhr nicht packen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


----------



## S.F. (21. Juli 2015)

Ja genau! Zuerst durch den Aaper Wald über die Segelflugwiese und dann in Richtung Gerresheim. 
Ein wenig Luft unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## natureboy79 (21. Juli 2015)

wollte auch erst später los.starte von vennhausen richtung unterbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snuefel (21. Juli 2015)

Ich will jetzt fahren.


----------



## FireballX4 (27. Juli 2015)

Tach auch...... auch hier nochmal wie siehts mit Morgen (Dienstagsrunde ) aus???????
Gruß Alex


----------



## natureboy79 (28. Juli 2015)

bremshebel durch umfaller kapott


----------



## jutschi (3. August 2015)

Tag zusammen,
Hätte morgen mal Zeit fuer ne Dienstagsrunde. Fahrt ihr wieder 18 Uhr und wo (poensgen/fahneburg)?


----------



## serunkut (9. August 2015)

Hallo,

würde auch gerne Mitfahren, falls jemand an den Wochenenden fährt.

Hab auch mal eine Gruppe erstellt, da kann man sich glaub ich besser organisieren, mit Events und so: http://groupspaces.com/MountainBikeDsseldorf/
oder über doodle wie Ihr wollt.

Lg


----------



## S.F. (10. August 2015)

Schreibt einfach eure Termine hier rein, dazu brauchts keine extra Gruppe. 
Die Gruppe ist hier.

Dienstagsrunde fällt bei mir noch wegen Zeitmangel flach.
Das Enduro liegt sowieso noch komplett zerlegt im Keller und die neuen Lager sind gerade auf dem Weg, in den Rahmen zu tunneln... (Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation) 

Bei mir geht es voraussichtlich erst wieder in der nächsten Woche richtig los.


----------



## Makke (11. August 2015)

bin noch unsicher, ob ich heute aufs Bike komme ... tauche wenn dann spontan am Treffpunkt (18:00 Uhr Fahneburg/Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee) auf ...


----------



## pauing (11. August 2015)

Ich werde um 18:00uhr da sein.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (11. August 2015)

Auch mal wieder dabei…aber werd Besenfahrer machen, wg. der Rippe…


----------



## Prolux (11. August 2015)

Kann nicht mit, da Knie kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (11. August 2015)

Jute Besserung. Meins war letzte Woche kaputt


----------



## S.F. (12. August 2015)

Auch hier schnell mal aus aktuellem Anlass die Information der DIMB zum und die Petition gegen das neue Landesnaturschutzgesetz NRW.
Verbreitet die Info, nehmt an der Petition teil. Sonst sind wir demnächst alle Rennradfahrer.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...andesnaturschutzgesetz-in-nordrhein-westfalen


----------



## serunkut (13. August 2015)

Dieses Wochenende quer durch die Wälder (von Düsseldorf, Solingen oder Wuppertal), wer macht mit? oder gibt es bereits Pläne wo ich mich anschließen kann?

Lg,
Selim


----------



## Makke (13. August 2015)

wollten eventuell Samstag Vormittag in Altenberg fahren ... bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich das realisieren kann ...


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2015)

Kann nicht mit, da Knie kaputt.


----------



## S.F. (14. August 2015)

Was macht denn das Knie Danny?
Ich glaube ich brauche auch den Stützstrumpf für den Knieschoner.
Hast du´n Link dazu?


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/583661-alpinestars-knee-socks-m-l

Im Netz sind die kaum verfügbar, mußte selber mal suchen. Hab nur noch xl oder Ausverkauft gefunden.

Meine sind garnicht so verrutscht, als ich mir den Protector näher angesehen habe war ein Loch im oberen Schaumstoff, sehr warscheinlich von dem spitzen Stein der mir den Cut zugefügt hat!


----------



## Frog (14. August 2015)

Prolux schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/583661-alpinestars-knee-socks-m-l
> 
> Im Netz sind die kaum verfügbar, mußte selber mal suchen. Hab nur noch xl oder Ausverkauft gefunden.
> 
> Meine sind garnicht so verrutscht, als ich mir den Protector näher angesehen habe war ein Loch im oberen Schaumstoff, sehr warscheinlich von dem spitzen Stein der mir den Cut zugefügt hat!




@Prolux: die sind extra für dich:


----------



## Frog (14. August 2015)

Prolux schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/583661-alpinestars-knee-socks-m-l
> 
> Im Netz sind die kaum verfügbar, mußte selber mal suchen. Hab nur noch xl oder Ausverkauft gefunden.
> 
> Meine sind garnicht so verrutscht, als ich mir den Protector näher angesehen habe war ein Loch im oberen Schaumstoff, sehr warscheinlich von dem spitzen Stein der mir den Cut zugefügt hat!




taugen die Schützer-Stützer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (14. August 2015)

S.F. schrieb:


> Was macht denn das Knie Danny?
> Ich glaube ich brauche auch den Stützstrumpf für den Knieschoner.
> Hast du´n Link dazu?


http://www.sportokay.com/de/alpines...otektor.html?gclid=CJuG3dS3qMcCFcTJtAodT90Ong


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2015)

Wenn Du so Protektoren hast wie Stefan und ich, dann schon.


----------



## Prolux (14. August 2015)

Frog schrieb:


> @Prolux: die sind extra für dich:



Das sind doch Moto Cross Winter Stützstrümpfe


----------



## S.F. (18. August 2015)

So ihr Winterstützstrümpfetrager... wer ist denn bei der Dienstagsrunde am Start? Der Regen wird wärmer....


----------



## Makke (18. August 2015)

kann heute nicht ...


----------



## serunkut (18. August 2015)

Hi,

Wo, wann startet die Runde?
Wieviel km bzw. tempo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (18. August 2015)

serunkut schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wo, wann startet die Runde?
> Wieviel km bzw. tempo?


 
Das gibt unsere klassische Enduro Runde.
Wir fahren idR mit AM/Enduro-Bikes um die 160mm Federweg.
Da sind km und Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit eher zweitrangig.
Dafür wird alles unter die Stollen genommen was nach Technik klingt und/oder Luftfahrt verspricht.
Wenn es zeitlich passt gehts nach Gerresheim rüber.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr. um 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Makke (18. August 2015)

Die Geschwindigkeit wird der Truppe angepasst ... am Berg fährt jeder sein Tempo, oben wird gewartet und erst wenn alle da sind, geht es weiter.
Helm ist Pflicht! ... und ne Notbeleuchtung ist im Moment auch nicht falsch, sollte aber gegen Herbst hin, vernünftigen Lichtquellen weichen.
Die Länge der Tour ist abhängig von der Lust, Laune und Kondition der Man(n)schaft ...


----------



## serunkut (18. August 2015)

Hört sich super an, mal sehen ob ichs Zeitlich schaffe von der Arbeit weg zu kommen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (18. August 2015)

Heute leider raus…passt zeitlich nicht.


----------



## serunkut (20. August 2015)

Hallo, 

falls jemand mitfahren möchte:

Samstag gemütliche (nicht sportlich , mit vielen Pausen) Tour in Solingen,
Details:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15540


----------



## S.F. (24. August 2015)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier... 

Dienstag ist Dienstagsrundentag.... 18:00Uhr zum alldienstäglichen Düsseldorfer Trailwahnsinn. Enduro und AM. Wer Hardtail fährt, fährt entweder drumherum, oder nimmt´s nicht so genau.


----------



## Makke (24. August 2015)

mit ohne mich!


----------



## serunkut (24. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## pauing (25. August 2015)

Ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## Makke (25. August 2015)

für alle Schnäppchenjäger: http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/SixSixOne/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commandante (25. August 2015)

ich gebe auch gas heute da zu sein!


----------



## Commandante (25. August 2015)

sooo.
lustig war´s! vielen dank für´s mitnehmen.
ich habe was von einer whatsapp-gruppe aufgeschnappt...
wen muss ich denn mit bier und/oder schokolade bestechen um da aufgenommen werden zu können? würde für mich die kommunikation deutlich vereinfachen!
danke schon mal!


----------



## Makke (25. August 2015)

hau mal den S.F. an ... der ist Schriftführer in der Gruppe ..


----------



## S.F. (25. August 2015)

Bier und Schokolade bitte zum nächsten Treffpunkt mitbringen!


----------



## Snuefel (1. September 2015)

Heute einer am biken?


----------



## serunkut (1. September 2015)

Snuefel schrieb:


> Heute einer am biken?



ja


----------



## Snuefel (1. September 2015)

Wann denn und wo ?


----------



## serunkut (1. September 2015)

Snuefel schrieb:


> Wann denn und wo ?


Tour im Grafenbergerwald ca. 20 km

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz 
Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr.

18:00 Uhr


----------



## Snuefel (1. September 2015)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Wald. Werde erst gegen 18.30 bei der Rinne sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. September 2015)

Für Kurzentschlossene:
Ich starte heute Abend um 18:00h noch einmal vom Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr. zu einer kleinen Trailcheck und Erkundungstour.

Ziel: Rinne,bzw. Jumptrail in Gerresheim.
Dort mal "etwas" mehr Zeit verbringen und die Ausfahrt vom Jumptrail (das Ding hat bei mir noch keinen offiziellen Namen) freimachen.
Da wachsen die Dornenranken viel zu weit rein und es gibt unschöne Kratzer an Armen und Beinen.


----------



## Makke (2. September 2015)

Schöne Aktion ... wäre gern dabei ...!


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2015)

Hat nicht bis nach Gerresheim gereicht.... dafür an anderer Stelle "sauber" gemacht.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (3. September 2015)

…wo denn – dann kann ich das heute mal checken, ob u.a. genügend Kopffreiheit berücksichtigt wurde ;-)


----------



## S.F. (3. September 2015)

Der Singletrail neben der Straße vom Bauenhaus hoch zum Segelflugplatz.
Dann vom Schotterweg hoch Rtg. Bergische Landstr, und vor dem Kriegerdenkmal am Zaun rechts rein.


----------



## Prolux (6. September 2015)

Super Tour heute gefahren, mit Super Truppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. September 2015)

würde eventuell morgen ne Runde fahren wollen ... nur wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet ...


----------



## Makke (18. September 2015)

Starten heute 17:00 Uhr an bewährter Stelle ... 

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz 
Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (18. September 2015)

Mal wieder dabei…freu mich!


----------



## Makke (18. September 2015)

@Prolux ... was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Frog (25. September 2015)

mein neues.....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/E-Bike-Elektro-Fahrrad-5000-Watt-72-Volt-80-km-h-Radnabenmotor-LiFePo4-E-Bike/281797280995?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555012&algo=PW.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140521152655&meid=4115e18aa00b45bdbb312333501b8b72&pid=100010&rk=12&rkt=24&sd=161832499168

bzw.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BMC-SLR01-cu...a1d68&pid=100010&rk=19&rkt=24&sd=281797280995


----------



## kawa116 (28. September 2015)

Servus in die Runde, fährt zufällig jemand am 10.10. im Lemberg den Wasgau-Marathon mit?!

LG Flo


----------



## Frog (28. September 2015)

kawa116 schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde, fährt zufällig jemand am 10.10. im Lemberg den Wasgau-Marathon mit?!
> 
> LG Flo



Marathon....was ist das?


----------



## kawa116 (28. September 2015)

http://wasgaubike.de/


----------



## Makke (28. September 2015)

beim Stichwort "Marathon" fällt mir ein ... Stammtisch ist fällig!

Sonntag geht es nach Herten auf die Halde, Eröffnung von so ner DingsdaStrecke ...

@Frog ... beide schon gekauft ...?


----------



## S.F. (28. September 2015)

Flo, der Oli macht nur Spaß! 

Enduropiloten... morgen Dienstagrunde.

Dingsdastrecke dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (29. September 2015)

@ Makke: mit dem Renner habe ich überlegt....aber dann habe ich mal gesucht und ... es geht noch teurer


----------



## Makke (4. Oktober 2015)

so, schöner Tag heute!
hier ne kurze Zusmmenfassung auf fun-riders.org


----------



## S.F. (4. Oktober 2015)

Ein saugeiler Tag heute!!!!!!
Schreit schon wieder nach Wiederholung!


----------



## Prolux (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Ihr Daheim,

hat vielleicht einer noch ein 36`er Kettenblatt mit Lochkreis 104 mm, meins hat Zahnausfall!


----------



## Makke (8. Oktober 2015)

sollte ich noch haben ... schaue nachher mal.


----------



## Prolux (11. Oktober 2015)

@Makke ,

wann könnte ich mir die Decals abholen kommen?


----------



## Makke (12. Oktober 2015)

ruf mich einfach mal an ... (heute aber erst nach 15:30Uhr) ...


----------



## S.F. (12. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Dienstag-Enduro-Runde schon um 17:30!


----------



## Prolux (22. Oktober 2015)

Mountainbiker begegnet Puma:

http://nsmb.com/cougar-stalks-mountain-biker/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (25. Oktober 2015)

*Moin,*




 dann ist der 6. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein (anklicken)!


----------



## Makke (26. Oktober 2015)

gute Idee ... unglücklicher Zeitpunkt:

Stammtisch:
http://doodle.com/poll/zpxwfr6nkse5yaif


----------



## molux (27. Oktober 2015)

Makke schrieb:


> gute Idee ... unglücklicher Zeitpunkt:
> 
> Stammtisch:
> http://doodle.com/poll/zpxwfr6nkse5yaif


*Moin,*
*wie unglücklicher Termin  , ich kann doch Halloween schlecht verschieben...*
*daher noch *
*





 Tage Zeit dies zu ändern!*

*Euch einen schönen Stammtisch!*


----------



## molux (28. Oktober 2015)

dann ist Stammtisch und der 6. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein


----------



## Makke (28. Oktober 2015)

... nervt ein wenig ...


----------



## Prolux (7. Dezember 2015)

Bald ist Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2015)

Oh oh


----------



## rheinruhrrider (8. Dezember 2015)

Will da jemand glühen…?


----------



## S.F. (9. Dezember 2015)

Jaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2015)

Die *Fun-Riders* zelebrieren am kommenden Samstag wieder das traditionele *Weihnachtsglühen* in der Düsseldorfer Altstadt.

19:00 Treff zum ersten Glühwein (oder so) am Carsch Haus.

20:00 dann im Cubanitos, Kurze Str. Wir habe 20 Plätze reserviert. Wenn´s mehr werden, müssen wir stapeln oder stehen.


----------



## Christer (30. Dezember 2015)

Eine wichtige Frage an die Düsseldorfer hier im Forum: Wisst ihr ob es den Mountainbike Shop Baboon Bikes in Düsseldorf noch gibt?

Der Laden ist seit drei Monaten komplett leer und geschlossen. An der Tür hängt ein Zettel auf dem steht, dass er seinen neuen Standort über seine Internet Seite und über seine Facebook Seite bekannt geben würde. Auf seiner Internet Seite steht die alte Adresse und seine Facebook Seite scheint gelöscht zu sein.


----------



## unknownbeats (31. Dezember 2015)

finde das auch schade mit baboon bikes . wollte da letzte woche mal hin .erinnert irgendwie an  den abgang von cycle service-


----------



## johnny blaze (31. Dezember 2015)

Gehe zu 99% davon aus,  dass er komplett zu ist. Taucht auch nicht mehr bei Specialized selbst als offizieller Händler auf. 
Hab dort ja mein Bike gekauft und letztens Spaß bei ner Gewährleistungssache gehabt (wenn der Händler nicht mehr existiert, ist die Gewährleistung praktisch futsch) 

Erinnert mich auch alles an das Ende von cycle Service. Fande Tino immer sehr sympathisch. Auch wenn er nicht grad das Paradebeispiel für Verlässlichkeit war  aber das scheint so ein Händlerding zu sein


----------



## unknownbeats (31. Dezember 2015)

ja fand mich beim tino auch gut aufgehoben---und ja das mit der verlässlichkeit stimmt auf jedenfall--- ich glaube specialized vertragshändler war er zum schluss nicht mehr. was auffiel als ich im herbst das letzte mal dort war quasi keine neuräder mehr dort standen,,,,,
da ich mein epic auch von ihm hab will ich mal hoffen das ich die gewährleistung nicht brauche


das der verbrecher von cycle service dicht gemacht hat find ich klasse --- das baboon bike ende wäre schade


----------



## johnny blaze (31. Dezember 2015)

Falls Du mal was hast mit deinem Epic rate ich dir auf jeden Fall Specialized über deren Facebook-Seite anzuschreiben. Die sind nett und antworten schnell. Die werden dich dann erst mal an nen anderen Händler verweisen. Die handeln aber alle anders was Gewährleistung/Garantie von "Fremdbikes" angeht. Und wenn es dann bei der Abwicklung noch mal Probleme gibt, kennt Specialized schon mal deine Vorgeschichte und hilft auch gut. 
Ich bin letztendlich bei cicli non stop in Ratingen gelandet. Sind nett. Mehr kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. 

In Mitte gibt es doch auch nen "neuen". Westside24. Kannte ich jedenfalls bislang noch nicht. 
Schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Jungs gemacht?


----------



## unknownbeats (31. Dezember 2015)

so neu ist westside eigentlich nicht-- hab ich zwar noch nicht in anspruch genommen aber die werkstatt soll top sein.
der schrauber hat wohl wenn ich das richtig auf dem schirm hab früher bei cyclo service gearbeitet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (31. Dezember 2015)

Baboon Bikes ist pleite ... und ganz ehrlich, das wundert mich nicht.


----------



## unknownbeats (31. Dezember 2015)

ich hätte vielleicht nicht so oft nach netz preisen fragen dürfen -)


----------



## H-P (1. Januar 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> Baboon Bikes ist pleite ... und ganz ehrlich, das wundert mich nicht.



Mich auch nicht, unzuverlässig, chaotisch usw.


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2016)

die Bilder von der Samstag Session sind auf der HP online:


----------



## rheinruhrrider (12. Januar 2016)

Seeehr schöön – die Fotos wie die Runde


----------



## hellmono (12. Januar 2016)

Schöne Bilder! 

Aber Katzenaugen?!


----------



## Makke (12. Januar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Aber Katzenaugen?!



... die Katzenaugen gehen doch, schlimmer ist das Schutzblech an dem 29"er ...


----------



## S.F. (13. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte ja schon die Säge ansetzen...


----------



## Prolux (28. Januar 2016)

Ein bisschen Schanzen fliegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Januar 2016)

sehr geil ... !


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. Februar 2016)

Hey, schön dass es diesen Thread noch aktiv gibt 

Ich möchte mir ein Bike zusammenbauen und ich weiß, dass einige von Euch ganz schön Ahnung haben wie man soetwas macht. Falls mir also jemand helfen möchte, gern auch bei einem Bier auf meine Kosten, hier mein erstes Problem, von denen ich sicher noch einige haben werde 

Es geht um diesen Rahmen: http://flatoutcycles.co.uk/giant-glory-dh-frame-inc-fox-dhx-5-0-shock-42806#
mit dieser Gabel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...2-titanium-federgabel-20mm-2014/rp-prod112636

Meine Frage als Schraubernoob: Passen die beiden Dinger überhaupt zusammen und falls ja: Mit welchem Steuersatz könnt ich die beiden verbinden? Oder würdet ihr mir generell von so einer Idee abraten? 

Ich blicke gerade gar nicht mehr durch was Gabel, Steuerrohr und Steuersatz angeht. Ich würde gerne lernen wie ein bike funktioniert und wie man eins aufbaut, nur gerade habe ich bedenken, dass ich ohne Hilfe vllt. die falschen Komponenten bestelle und zu verbauen versuche...

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer von Euch dazu vllt. kurz weiterhelfen könnte, wie gesagt: Auch gern bei einem Feierabendbier.

Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist gebraucht und sieht optisch schon ziemlich fertig aus, ich würde die Finger davon lassen. 
Die Gabel ist mMn schon nicht schlecht.

Um die Uhrzeit kann ich deine Anfragen allerdings nicht ganz zusammenfassen.


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. Februar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich glaube mit dem Steuersatz blicke ich mittlerweile durch, war noch bis kurz vor deinem Post wach und habe mich weiter eingelesen. Ja, der Rahmen ist gebraucht und ein bisschen Bedenken habe ich da auch. Nur so wirklich erschwinglich sind die neuen Rahmen ja nicht. Im Ausverkauf landen meistens nur welche für Größe S 

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge, wo man "günstig" einen guten Rahmen herkriegt? Chainreactioncycles ist eigentlich mein Favorit. Vllt. kennt ja aber jemand von Euch noch einen Geheimtipp


----------



## pauing (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn du ein low budget DH-ler suchst, dann hol dir doch einfach ein 3-4 Jahre altes Canyon FRX. Da bist du ab 1000EUR dabei. Schön progressiver Viergelenker. Meines Erachtens 1a. 
Ein gebrauchtes TUES sollte in der gleichen Preiskategorie zu kriegen sein.


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. Februar 2016)

danke für den Tipp, ein gebrauchtes ist sicherlich keine schlechte Idee. Irgendwie bin ich von einem Gebrauchten jetzt aber doch abgerückt. Man kann ja nie genau wissen was es schon erlebt hat...

Ich bin jetzt auf ein Komplettbike von Kona gestoßen, das für meine Zwecke vllt gar nicht so schlecht ist und mir das teure Anschaffen der einzelnen Komponenten und Werkzeuge (vorerst) erspart. 

Was haltet ihr von dem Kona Precept 200 von 2015 fürs WE im Bikepark, bpsw. hier: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ack-Silver-Mountainbike_detail_68342_108.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (1. Februar 2016)

Die Gabel soll nicht so der Bringer sein. Ich würde lieber ein low budget mit ner Boxxer nehmen. Mein tipp wäre das alu tues von yt.


----------



## Cry_for_death (1. Februar 2016)

hmmm, das precept 200 hab ich für 1600€ online in serienausstattung gefunden. Gabel raus, die MZ 380 für 700 rein und die RockShox für 250€ verticken?!


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2016)

die Gabel hat etwas Übergewicht, für den Bikepark ist sie aber prima, da sie einfach viel wegsteckt.


----------



## Prolux (1. Februar 2016)

Bald kann ich wieder fahren!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Makke (1. Februar 2016)

ja sauber .... dann werd mal schnell wieder fit!


----------



## pauing (1. Februar 2016)

@Cry_for_death 1600eur ist natürlich ein Schnapper. Mit dem Kona machst du nix verkehrt. Die Domain wird schon funktionieren. Gabel wechseln würde ich erstmal nicht.
Wenn du alles vom Feinsten haben willst:
https://www.canyon.com/factory-outlet/#category=mtb-bikes&id=10953

@Prolux: Was haste gemacht. In den Finger gebissen. Bald geht denen in der Flickstube der Faden aus, wenn du so weiter machst


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. Februar 2016)

danke für eure Tipps und Unterstützung. Denke das Kona wirds jetzt erstmal. Dank Eurer Antworten habe ich damit jetzt auch noch ein bessres Gefühl. Sobald es da ist schreib ich nochmal, ob mich jemand zur Testfahrt begleiten will 

PS @Prolux: Der Finger sieht ja krass aus. Scheint, als ob Du Dich freuen könntest, dass er immerhin noch dran ist  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Makke (2. Februar 2016)

Sach bescheid ... der Bikepark Filthy Trails ist schon lange mal wieder überfällig.


----------



## Cry_for_death (2. Februar 2016)

viel mehr dürfte bis April auch nicht wirklich geöffnet haben, oder? ich meld mich definitiv


----------



## JaSon78 (2. Februar 2016)

Malmedy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (3. Februar 2016)

für Speci Fahrer:

http://bikeyoke.mysimplestore.com/products


----------



## FloriLori (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die letzten 400 Seiten nicht wirklich gelesen aber so wie es aussieht gibt es in Düsseldorf zumindest die Möglichkeit zu biken. Da ich mit dem Gedanen spiele nach Düsseldorf zu ziehen, würde ich von euch gerne wissen wie es so mit den Möglichkeiten vor Ort aussieht. Ich fahre gerne Trails und Bikepark. Zumindest Bikeparktechnisch sieht es wahrscheinlich schlecht aus. Gibt es denn so in der Umgebung gute und vielleicht anspruchsvolle Touren? 

Ich würde mich wirklich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Makke (5. Februar 2016)

in unmittelbarer Umgebung von D-Dorf haben wir ein recht feines, spaßiges aber auch tretlastiges Trailnetz ... für anspruchvollere Touren muss man dann auch mal mit dem Auto 20-60min fahren.
Bikeparks haben wir hier direkt eher keine. Winterberg/Willingen sind ca.2h Fahrt, FilthyTrails (BE) 60min und Malmedy (BE) ca.2h (wenn ich nicht irre)


----------



## FloriLori (5. Februar 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> in unmittelbarer Umgebung von D-Dorf haben wir ein recht feines, spaßiges aber auch tretlastiges Trailnetz ... für anspruchvollere Touren muss man dann auch mal mit dem Auto 20-60min fahren.
> Bikeparks haben wir hier direkt eher keine. Winterberg/Willingen sind ca.2h Fahrt, FilthyTrails (BE) 60min und Malmedy (BE) ca.2h (wenn ich nicht irre)


Super danke erstmal! Also das klingt doch schon mal gut. Seid ihr ne feste Gruppe, die immer zusammen fährt und könnte man sich da vielleicht mal anschließen.


----------



## JaSon78 (5. Februar 2016)

Hürtgenwald und Olpe = 1h. Schiebe DH Strecken z.B. in Essen, Wuppertal oder Altenberg. Hier geht - fuer viele ueberraschend - schon einiges...


----------



## FloriLori (6. Februar 2016)

Ja ist immer schwierig für außenstehende die Lage zu beurteilen. Aber das klingt ja schon mal gut


----------



## Prolux (16. Februar 2016)

Mal ein anderes Electro Gefährt.


----------



## Prolux (17. Februar 2016)

http://nsmb.com/roller-blading-north-shore/


----------



## kawa116 (23. Februar 2016)

Servus in die Runde, fährt heut abend jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tupelo (24. Februar 2016)

N'abend allerseits; ich vermute mal Anfängerinnen sind in diesem Forum nicht so gut aufgehoben?


----------



## Makke (24. Februar 2016)

... wir haben alle mal angefangen ... also, keine Angst!


----------



## kawa116 (25. Februar 2016)

Servus, 

ich dreh heut abend ne Runde durch den GraWa und evtl. a weng Umland. Wenn wer Bock hat, 18:30 Parkplatz Fahneburgstr. / Ernst-Pönsgen...


----------



## Makke (25. Februar 2016)

bin aktuell nicht fahrtauglich ...


----------



## S.F. (26. Februar 2016)

tupelo schrieb:


> N'abend allerseits; ich vermute mal Anfängerinnen sind in diesem Forum nicht so gut aufgehoben?


Warum nicht?


----------



## tupelo (26. Februar 2016)

S.F. schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Stimmt S.F., warum nicht?? jeder hat mal angefangen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (27. Februar 2016)

tupelo schrieb:


> Stimmt S.F., warum nicht?? jeder hat mal angefangen..


Genau.
Wie ist denn deine Erwartung?
Was und wie willst du fahren um mit welchem Rad bist du unterwegs. 
Mit ein paar Eckdaten findet sicher die passende Gruppe.


----------



## Atticus (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Nächsten Samstag (5. März) 13:00 Uhr wird im Südpark auf dem MTB Fangen gespielt! Wer hat noch Lust?
Und zwar hier (ehemaliger Teich)


----------



## Makke (1. März 2016)

so ... alles muss raus ... ich brauche Platz!!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/5567


----------



## tupelo (2. März 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> ... wir haben alle mal angefangen ... also, keine Angst!


Ok! Das ist nen Wort


----------



## Makke (18. März 2016)

waren gestern mal kurz an den 7 Hügeln ... KLICK MICH!


----------



## S.F. (21. März 2016)

Ahoi Gemeinde. Ich werde morgen mal das Hardtail bemühen und eine wirklich ganz gemütliche Runde durch den Aaper Wald drehen. Wer sich anschliessen und nur locker durch den Wald rollen will: 17:15 Parkplatz @EPAxFahne


----------



## S.F. (22. März 2016)

Ach Mist, ich muss die Runde für heute leider kurzfristig absagen. Hab kurzfristig noch zwei Termine reinbekommen.


Sorry an alle die ich eingerichtet hatten.


----------



## Makke (22. März 2016)

Wir brauchen Hilfe beim Foto des Tages!!! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool  ... 7Hügel braucht massig Stimmen!


----------



## H-P (22. März 2016)

Schön, ein Bronson.


----------



## rheinruhrrider (22. März 2016)

Gevotet! Mal was anderes als dieses ganze AlpenpanoramaBergeundSeenoderVollvisierRenngeschreddedingsbums…

@S.F.: Donnerstag ist gutes Wetter angesagt – da bin ich (auch) am Start.

Let's ride into spring!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (22. März 2016)

@S.F.: Donnerstag ist gutes Wetter angesagt – da bin ich (auch) am Start.

Let's ride into spring![/QUOTE]

Wie fährst Du auch nach Goldrain?


----------



## S.F. (22. März 2016)

Donnerstag sitze ich spontan im Auto gen Süden


----------



## Hardtail-GK (22. März 2016)

Servus,

habt ihr feste Termine wo man sich mal mit anschließen könnte? Hätte hier ein Fully was artgerecht gehalten werden möchte . Der limitierende Faktor sitzt obenauf ...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## pauing (23. März 2016)

Hi Christian,

es gab mal die Dienstagsrunde um 18:00Uhr. Nach der Zeitumstellung wird die bestimmt auch wieder kommen.
Momentan herrscht hier eskalierendes Chaos aufgrund der Jahreszeit.

Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## S.F. (23. März 2016)

Ja, die Dienstagsrunde kommt wieder regelmässig nach der Zeitumstellung.


----------



## c4sper (23. März 2016)

S.F. schrieb:


> Donnerstag sitze ich spontan im Auto gen Süden


Und das ohne dich zu schämen? Sowas aber auch...viel Spaß und Sonne! Wir sind in einem Monat dort.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (23. März 2016)

Hi,

Dienstagsrunde hört sich gut an - startet dann wohl schon nächste Woche? Ich verfolg den Thread einfach mal weiter mit und freu mich schon auf Trails, HM und Abfahrten .

Bis denn,
Christian


----------



## S.F. (6. April 2016)

Morgen werde ich eine Runde durch den Grafenberger Wald drehen.
Dienstagsrunde reloaded quasi.
Keine Protektoren und ganz easy, aber mit dem Enduro.
Bergauf also eher langsam und bergab mal ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik feilen.

17:15 EPA / Ecke Fahneburgstr.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (6. April 2016)

S.F. schrieb:


> ...



Wenn Du dich auf 17.30h erweichen lässt, würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawa116 (6. April 2016)

Ich fahre morgen, Donnerstag um 18:30 ebenfalls vom Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburg. HT, allerdings gemächliche Gangart.


----------



## pauing (6. April 2016)

Stefan kommt eh 15min später
Ich schlachte heute die Ziege und guck mal ob ich es morgen mit dem ollen HT rechtzeitig schaffe.


----------



## S.F. (6. April 2016)

Ey!!! Ingo.... 

Jooo, 17:30 geht auch
Dann kann Selim auch


----------



## All_mtn (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
falls die Runden mal um 18 besser 18:15 Uhr starten, dann würde ich mich auch mal anschließen. Bin mit einem AM unterwegs.

Besten Gruß


----------



## pauing (6. April 2016)

Früher den Hammer fallen lassen um es jeden recht zu machen, müsste man im 30min Takt starten


----------



## Hardtail-GK (6. April 2016)

17.30h dann ... prima, bekommt mein Fully auch wieder Auslauf 

Mit wem kann ich denn vertraulich meine Handnummer austauschen? Falls ich im Berufsverkehr stecken bleibe würd ich kurz durchklingeln, damit ihr nicht ewig auf mich wartet. 

@kawa116 danke, aber 17.30h passt bei mir besser, vlt ein andermal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cry_for_death (10. April 2016)

wie siehts diesen dienstag aus? hatte überlegt vllt. nach boppard zu fahren und mein neues kona mal zu testen. Falls noch wer dienstag seinen freien tag hat: Melden. Sonst pass ich mich an und würde abends für eine runde im grawa mitkommen.


----------



## Makke (16. April 2016)

etwas kurzfristig:

Heute 11:00 Uhr ab der Fauna Solingen (Tierpark an der Fauna) ... das Gelände ist technisch anspruchsvoller als der GraWa und die Anstiege etwas lääänger


----------



## Hardtail-GK (28. April 2016)

Ist jmd am Samstag früh/vormittags traillastig unterwegs?


----------



## All_mtn (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, fährt hier ggf. heute ab 18 Uhr jemand im Grafenbergerwald ?


----------



## Makke (3. Mai 2016)

Es sind einige unterwegs, ich glaube 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Enrst Pönsgen Allee #Ecke# Fahnenburgstraße


----------



## All_mtn (3. Mai 2016)

kurz nach 18 Uhr könnte ich dort sein falls es wer liest


----------



## tupelo (4. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich hab am Sonntag auf dem Rückweg vom Angerbachtal den Aarper Wald gestreift, da scheint schon einiges eingezäunt zu sein wegen des Baus der Gasleitungen . Im Aarper Wald fahren wohl Einige regelmäßig, wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen?  - und heute bei einer Feierabendtour (grobe Richtung Gerresheim, der von der Rinne aus links gelegene "Berg", an dem Rapsfeld hoch), da sind auf einigen Wegen dicke Äste geschichtet, dass man nicht drüber fahren kann, wie Hindernisse, ob das jemand errichtet hat um das Radfahren dort zu verhindern? das waren keine "natürlich" vom Baum gefallenen Äste... hoch naja, ist man eh langsamer aber runter, ist doch unschön da so nen verbauten Weg vorzufinden; ich find das seltsam....


----------



## JaSon78 (4. Mai 2016)

Das ist in dem Bereich schon häufiger vorgekommen. Danke fuer den Tipp. Allzeit bremsbereit.  Der eine Schwachmat organisiert Enduro Rennen in dem Bereich - der nächste Schwachmat legt Baumstämme hin...


----------



## Atticus (6. Mai 2016)

Heute (Freitag) Abend nach Solingen/Wuppersteilhänge, viele Trails, Down- und Uphills - kommt wer mit?
ich fahre mit der Bahn ab Eller


----------



## S.F. (10. Mai 2016)

Heute Abend 18:00 Dienstags-Enduro-Runde!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. Mai 2016)

Ja, bin da!


----------



## Pattah (10. Mai 2016)

kann ich mich heute wo anschließen und könnte mir dann jemand nen Helm zur Verfügung stellen? hab mein bike mit im Büro und nen Protektor sowieso am Rucksack, nur der Helm ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2016)

welche Helmgröße hast Du?


----------



## Pattah (10. Mai 2016)

puh,  hab so ne mittlere bis kleine Helmgröße


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2016)

hab leider nur "L-Größen" ... egal, ich paccke einfach mal einen in den Kofferraum


----------



## Pattah (10. Mai 2016)

Wo genau trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## All_mtn (10. Mai 2016)

Wenns ok ist schließe ich mich auch an. 18 Uhr passt. Gruß Pascal


----------



## Makke (10. Mai 2016)

Parkplatz Ecke Fahneburg Straße / Ernst-Poensgen-Allee 

ich werde aber erst kurz nach 6 da sein ....


----------



## All_mtn (10. Mai 2016)

Muss leider doch passen für heute.  Aber klappt bestimmt mal.
Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (10. Mai 2016)

Geile runde. Danke fürs guiden!


----------



## S.F. (13. Mai 2016)

Zur Info für alle, die auch mal in Solingen fahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vors...bertramsmuehle-gespannt.802777/#post-13806070

Finde das Vorgehen des Kollegen 1A. Super reagiert und auch die richtige Botschaft.
Trotzdem vorsichtig fahren in dem Bereich. Da die Bertramsmühle unweit der von uns genutzten Routen liegt, ist der bewusste Umgang mit dem Thema wichtig.


----------



## Makke (13. Mai 2016)

... Speed raus, wenn man in bewohnte/stark frequentierte Gebiete kommt ... das deeskaliert auch.


----------



## S.F. (15. Mai 2016)

Makke schrieb:


> ... Speed raus, wenn man in bewohnte/stark frequentierte Gebiete kommt ... das deeskaliert auch.



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## S.F. (16. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre um 15:00 eine Enduro-Runde in Gerresheim. Start in Gerresheim auf dem Bauhaus - Parkplatz.


----------



## S.F. (16. Mai 2016)

Wegen der ganzen Zäune und Sperrungen im Aaper Wald startet morgen die Dienstagsrunde um 18:00 an der Quadenhofstr. / Ecke Rigastraße in Gerresheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (18. Mai 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2005220 ich brauch noch 30 Sternchen


----------



## Makke (18. Mai 2016)

meines hast du bereits!


----------



## S.F. (18. Mai 2016)

Meines auch!


----------



## Prolux (23. Mai 2016)

Fährt jemand morgen die Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2016)

Denke ja ... ausser es kübelt von oben


----------



## Prolux (23. Mai 2016)

Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## pauing (23. Mai 2016)

Ich auch. 17:30 apollo?


----------



## Prolux (23. Mai 2016)

Ja, Ingo!


----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2016)

vorgemerkt! komme dazu ... zu 90%


----------



## pauing (24. Mai 2016)

Top, ich bin dann 17:30 am apollo.  @Makke wie stehen die Prozente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (24. Mai 2016)

Hab seit Sonntag ca. 7h Schlaf, werde mich dann entscheiden ... erst mal nen XXL Kaffee kochen ...


----------



## S.F. (25. Mai 2016)

Ich komme im Moment definitiv nicht zum Biken in D.
Das Bad liegt in den letzten Zügen und das Bike will für die TT vorbereitet werden...


----------



## Nikedge (20. Juni 2016)

Moin,

ist hier jemand dabei, der bei der Trailtrophy im Harz dabei war? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

Jo, ich war dabei.


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2016)

ich auch!


----------



## Prolux (21. Juni 2016)

Ich war auch dabei.


----------



## Nikedge (21. Juni 2016)

Ist auch jemand dabei, der noch vor kurzem in Münster gelebt hat?


----------



## Makke (21. Juni 2016)

jetzt bin ich raus ..


----------



## AlexAndreas (21. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich brauche mal ne Trailempfehlung. 
Normal bin ich immer in Düsseldorf unterwegs. Da ich am Donnerstag frei habe, will ich mal anderswo hin.
Bis jetzt bin ich in der Wuppertaler Ecke gelandet.
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (27. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute!

Da die Trails ja kaum noch fahrbar sind, würde ich morgen Abend zu ner kleinen Runde Schneid' & Ride aufbrechen. Je mehr helfen, desto mehr schöner fahrbare Trails gibt's wieder in der Umgebung 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Makke (27. Juni 2016)

hatten wir ja schon öffters mal vor ... gute Idee. Würde ein wenig mithelfen, zum Schutz meines Ellebogen aber nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## fntms (27. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte das schwere Gerät auch eher zuhause lassen und nur mit der dezenten Faustwaffe arbeiten, damit man erstmal wieder mit ungewolften Ellbogen durch die Hecken kommt 
Wir könnten ja vielleicht mal mit etwas mehr Vorlauf einen größeren Trail-Day planen, falls sich da genug Motivierte für finden lassen.


----------



## fntms (28. Juni 2016)

Ich wäre dann heute um 18:30 am P Fahneburgsstraße – sollte sich keiner finden lassen der mitkommt, würde ich eher direkt nach Erkrath/Gerresheim rüber fahren. Dort gibt es fast noch mehr zu tun …


----------



## S.F. (28. Juni 2016)

Ich bin raus. Habe nur das Rennrad dabei.


----------



## fntms (29. Juni 2016)

Tunnel, lange Version vom Rinnentrail & Friedhofstrail sind wieder einigermaßen frei. Danach musste ich den berüsselten Flattermännern das Feld überlassen. Nächstes mal ist dann Grafenberg dran, wenn der Machetenarm wieder Ruhe gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. Juni 2016)

waren gestern auch fleißig ...


----------



## johnny blaze (29. Juni 2016)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich brauche mal ne Trailempfehlung.
> Normal bin ich immer in Düsseldorf unterwegs. Da ich am Donnerstag frei habe, will ich mal anderswo hin.
> Bis jetzt bin ich in der Wuppertaler Ecke gelandet.
> ...


Ich kann dir die Kettwiger Ecke empfehlen. Besonders, wenn du dafür auch direkt von zu Hause aus mit dem Bike losfahren kannst. 

Sonst ist Altenberg auch sehr fein

Bei Interesse bei gpsies einfach nach Tracks von user mobike suchen


----------



## AlexAndreas (5. Juli 2016)

Danke dir.


----------



## kelv (12. Juli 2016)

@Nikedge Glaube du suchst mich. Hatte auch versucht dir ne Nachricht zu schreiben. Hatte aber glaub deinen Nick falsch verstanden.

Schrein mir mal pls ne PM. 

Gruß


----------



## fntms (18. Juli 2016)

Trifft sich morgen wer/wann/wo um dem gemeinsamen Stollenradsport zu frönen?


----------



## S.F. (19. Juli 2016)

Ja, 18Uhr Dienstagsrunde Thomas.


----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2016)

guten morgen
hab gestern in duisburg mein hinterrad kaputt gerockt . kann mir jemand ne werkstatt in düsseldorf empfehlen ddie sich gut mit dt swiss auskennen hab einen xr 1501 spline one lrs 
ganke gruss micha


----------



## S.F. (23. August 2016)

Ahoi Gemeinde,

heute wieder die übliche Dienstagsrunde mit Enduro! 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Prolux (23. August 2016)

Hab kein Bike, Makke nimmt es mir heute Nachmittag ab!!!


----------



## S.F. (30. August 2016)

Und Dienstags grüßt das Murmeltier...

DIENSTAGSRUNDE 18:00h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (30. August 2016)

Heute nicht, habe noch Jetlag!


----------



## Frog (30. August 2016)

Prolux schrieb:


> Heute nicht, habe noch Jetlag!


ooouuuuhhhhhhhhh .....


----------



## S.F. (2. September 2016)

Ahoi Gemeinde. In Gerresheim liegt ein Baum auf nem Trail.
Will ne Runde drehen und das Ding wegräumen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## S.F. (20. September 2016)

Und auch heute wieder Dienstagsrunde.

Wer will, schon um 17:30!


----------



## S.F. (27. September 2016)

Dienstagrunde heute wieder um 17:30!


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2016)

ganz schön ruhig hier ...
Wem der Wald zu nass ist, kann sich uns auch zum gemeinsamen Pumptracken anschließen:


----------



## whurr (10. Oktober 2016)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Wo ist der denn?


----------



## Makke (10. Oktober 2016)

... Elisabeth-Selbert-Straße 21, 40764 Langenfeld


----------



## S.F. (10. Oktober 2016)

Morgen Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prolux (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja sicher dat!!!


----------



## BobTheBuilder (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wohne jetzt schon eine Zeit im Düsseldorfer Süden, kenne mich in den Wäldern hier aber leider noch nicht so wirklich aus. Besteht morgen Nachmittag vllt. die Möglichkeit, sich einer Tour in der Umgebung anzuschließen?
Beste Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Makke (24. Oktober 2016)

Servus Manuel,

klar kannst Du bei uns mitfahren ... aktuell ist hier im Forum aber nicht viel los. Die ganzen Terminabsprachen haben sich in Richtung mobile Kommunikation verlagert ... 

Gruß, Makke


----------



## BobTheBuilder (25. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
das ist super-nett! S.F. hat mich auch schon über PN angeschrieben und gibt mir bescheid, wenn ihr die nächste Runde dreht. Heute werde ich es arbeitsbedingt nicht schaffen, bin aber sonst für alle Schandtaten bereit! Freue mich schon!
Beste Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Bajaman (5. November 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
wohne ebenfalls im Düsseldorfer Süden, fast in Vennhausen Nahe dem Eller Forst.
Bin Anfänger und würde mich gerne einer entsprechenden Gruppe anschließen.
Fahre zwischen Gerresheim und Mettmann - und dies meist am WE
Wäre klasse, wenn sich etwas ergibt.

Viele Grüße Martin


----------



## molux (5. November 2016)

Moin Düsseldorfer Geländeradfahrer,
der 7. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein seit 2010 ist Geschichte!

34 gruselige Kilometer schlängelte sich die Fahrrad-Lichterkette mit 63 Teilnehmer/innen u.a. durch den Landschaftspark Nord in Duisburg, den Baerler Busch und über die Halde Rheinpreussen. Von Crosser,Tourenrad, Singlespeeder, MTBs in allen gängigen Zollgrößen waren auch auch Oldschool Rennräder diesmal dabei.
Weiterführende Informationen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/halloween-nightride-am-niederrhein-seit-2010.774620/
Dank an die, die dabei waren oder geworben haben für unsere gemeinsame Sache.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder,  siehe auch meine Signatur unten! 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bajaman (5. November 2016)

Hey molux,
das liest sich gut. 
Für 2017 hab ich es im  Hinterkopf [emoji106]. 
VG Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makke (7. November 2016)

Mal noch was von neulich ...


----------



## BobTheBuilder (8. November 2016)

Moin, der Stefan hatte mir geschrieben, ihr trefft euch um 6. Sofern der Verkehr es zulässt, bin ich gerne dabei. Bis später

Manuel


----------



## pauing (8. November 2016)

Ja um 18:[email protected] zum Nightride. Ich glaube man sollte Licht und dicke Socken+Handschuhe mit bringen. Dann verlassen wir mal ein wenig die Komfortzone. Das Flipflop-Wetter ist vorbei


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2016)

Jungs! Wie war der ride?


----------



## pauing (8. November 2016)

S.F. schrieb:


> Jungs! Wie war der ride?


Top, etwas rutschig hier und da. Den Niko haben wir leider verpasst


----------



## Bajaman (8. November 2016)

Wo und wie lange wart ihr denn unterwegs?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pauing (8. November 2016)

Wir waren im Grafenberger Wald ca. 2h.


----------



## Bajaman (8. November 2016)

Hört sich cool an. Bin einmal im dunklen gefahren. 
War allerdings eher eine Anfängerrunde von Eller nach Mettmann und zurück. 
Waren auch ca. 2h. Hatte Spaß gemacht. 
Wenn das Wetter passt, wollte ich am Freitag Nachmittag ggf. mal ne Runde fahren und mein Licht testen ... Akkulaufzeit usw. 
Wird für die erste Runde eher Richtung Unterbacher See, Elbsee und Römerweg gehen. 
Sollte jemand Lust haben, der Start könnte am Ellerforst gegenüber dem Penny sein. 
Uhrzeit kann ich aktuell 16 Uhr sagen, kann bei mir aber noch etwas variieren. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisse85 (10. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin ganz neu hier und wohne direkt in der Düsseldorfer Stadtmitte.
Bin 31 und habe ein Anfänger Hardtail (Cube Attention 29) seit einer Woche.

Ich suche gern weitere Anfänger für die ersten Touren.
Kurz zu meinen Kenntnissen: 0 ;-)

Bis vor 3 Jahren bin ich recht aktiv Motocross gefahren, habe aber dann verletzungsbedingt das Hobby komplett an den Nagel gehangen.
Doch so ganz ohne Zweirad kam ich dann noch nicht aus und habe mich daher nun entscheiden mal die unmotorisierte Version zu probieren.

Würde mich freuen hier eine kleine Gruppe zu finden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bajaman (10. November 2016)

Hey Christoph,
da sind wir schon zu zweit. 
Wollte morgen Nachmittag ne Runde fahren. Vielleicht passt es ja bei Dir? 
Ansonsten kann ich am Sonntagfrüh. 
Möchte auch langsam starten und nichts übers Knie brechen. 
VG Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisse85 (10. November 2016)

Hey Martin,

PN ;-)


----------



## Bajaman (10. November 2016)

Dito


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## m03ppp (14. November 2016)

Evtl. interessant für den ein oder anderen [0]


[0] http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/861143-ns-bikes-surge-1x11-42-pike-125mm-sattelstutze


----------



## Prolux (3. Dezember 2016)

http://www.waz.de/staedte/essen/umw...er-auf-dreiste-mountainbiker-id208851265.html


----------



## S.F. (4. Dezember 2016)

Gesehen.... und es ist wie immer! Ich mags gar nicht mehr hören..


----------



## Christer (4. Dezember 2016)

edit


----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2016)

So Gemeinde!
Der nächste Dienstag steht wieder mit der klassischen Dienstags-AM-Endurorunde an.
Es ist schön rutschig im Wald. 
Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Bajaman (12. Dezember 2016)

S.F. schrieb:


> So Gemeinde!
> Der nächste Dienstag steht wieder mit der klassischen Dienstags-AM-Endurorunde an.
> Es ist schön rutschig im Wald.
> Freiwillige vor!



Hast Du bitte ein wenig Input dazu - Dankeschön 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2016)

Oh, stimmt!
Treffpunkt 18:00 am Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen Allee / Ecke Fahneburgstr.

Radgerät: Vollgefedert, Enduro oder All Mountain - 130 bis 160mm Federweg.

Wir fahren: technisch!  
Mit Freude aber gemässigt bergauf (kein XC Tempo) / Alles was steil ist und technischen Spass verspricht bergab. Gerne auch Sprünge wo das möglich ist. (etwas schneller als XC Tempo)

Helm: Pflicht
Knie und / oder Ellenbogenschoner: empfohlen

Beleuchtung: mehr ist besser!

Fahrzeit: ca 2h


----------



## Bajaman (12. Dezember 2016)

Hört sich grundsätzlich gut an. 
Bin dennoch nicht dabei, passt nicht in den Kalender ... vielleicht ein anderes mal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeKaUtes (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Alle miteinander,
ich komme aus Unterfeldhaus und würde auch gerne mal wenn´s passt die ein oder andere Runde mitkommen.
Kann für morgen allerdings nur spontan zu- oder absagen, da ich um 16.00 noch mit der Karre zum TÜV darf.
Wenns zeitlich passt wäre ich gerne dabei, werde mich aber hier nochmal melden bis 17.00.
Grüße Sebastian


----------



## S.F. (12. Dezember 2016)

Wir sind da. Und wer kommt, der kommt.


----------



## 2gether (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte gestern frei und habe den sonnigen Tag für eine kleine Runde entlang des Höhenwegs genutzt. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die Hügel platt gemacht worden sind. Es sah so aus, als wäre richtig Erde weggeschafft und nicht einfach nur verteilt worden.
Was ist denn da los? Ich dachte immer, die werden dort toleriert. Aufgrund mangelnder Fähigkeit konnte ich die Hügel nicht nutzen, aber ich habe gerne zugeschaut und es war immer sehr nett dort. Und die Jungs haben immer alles sauber und ordentlich hinterlassen.
Haben wir einen neuen Förster?
Falls es im Frühjahr an den Wiederaufbau geht, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## rheinruhrrider (20. Dezember 2016)

Die Hügel wurden plattgemacht, weil derzeit die Wälder in NRW "zertifiziert" werden und dabei solche "Bauten" auffallen.Problem ist dabei immer die Haftung, die die Stadt nicht tragen will. In Bochum wurde ein jahrzehntelag exitstierender Dirtspot auch plattgemacht. Hier in D wollte sich eigentlich der MTB-Verein von Düsseldorf für den Erhalt einsatzen, dazu gab es auch einen Termin, bei dem zwei Dutzend Biker besprochen haben, wie man vorgehen könnte. Der 1. Vorsitzende des Vereins wollte dann auch Kontakt zur Stadt und zum Forst aufnehmen – was dabei rausgekommen ist, keine Ahnung. Es gab dann keine Info mehr…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (30. Dezember 2016)

Zum Jahresabschluss ne Abschlussrunde!

Morgen 12:00 Uhr Parkplatz EPAxFahne


----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2017)

Happy new year euch allen! Biken verbindet. Auch 2017! [emoji4]


----------



## S.F. (24. März 2017)

Was den hier los? Keiner mehr da?
Drei Monate kein Eintrag... wohl alle in FB und WA gewechselt...


----------



## Pattah (24. März 2017)

wird gerade wieder schön. vllt schließ ich mich dieses jahr mal wieder bei ner Feierabendrunde an.


----------



## ApFeljuice (24. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier auch den ein oder anderen der mit einem DH unterwegs ist? Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein AM zuzulegen. Sind denn hier noch welche im AM Bereich aktiv?


----------



## DPM (24. März 2017)

ApFeljuice schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es hier auch den ein oder anderen der mit einem DH unterwegs ist? Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein AM zuzulegen. Sind denn hier noch welche im AM Bereich aktiv?



Reichlich. Schreibt nur keiner mehr hier.


----------



## Kesselkutscher (24. März 2017)

Hallo und Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich war schon zwei Jahre oder so nicht mehr hier zugange.

Es hat sich viel getan.

Unser Verein, der MTBC Düsseldorf ist gewachsen und hat sich etabliert. Auf unserer Homepage, teils über 100 Klicks am Tag, könnt Ihr allerhand Infos rund um das Mountainbiken in und um Düsseldorf bekommen, sowie einen vollen Eventkalender. Unsere Facebook-Seite mit über 1.000 Likes tut sich da in nichts nach. Auch dort immer aktuelle News und Termine.

Ab April gelten folgende regelmäßige Termine:

Mo+Do+Fr Feierabendrunde Staufenplatz 18:30-20:30
1. Samstag und 3. Sonntag Vereinsausfahrt 11-15/16 Uhr Ort siehe Homepage
2. und 4. Samstag Freies Training 14-16 Uhr Ort siehe Homepage

Ich selbst bin seit kurzem auch Fachwart im Radsportbezirk Düsseldorf im Fachbereich MTB/BMX/Querfeldein und diene hier als Ansprechpartner und Kontakt zu Verbänden, Stadt und Forstamt.

Zum Thema 7 Hügel, Dirtpark Mörsenbroich und der aktuellen Konfliktsituation im Düsseldorfer Stadtwald könnt Ihr auf unserer Homepage einen Beitrag zum Runden Tisch des Radsportbezirk Düsseldorf vom 12.03. nachlesen.

Mehr Infos dazu kommen in den nächsten Tagen auf Homepage und Facebook.

Sonntag sind wir zum Training auf der Halde Norddeutschland von 14-17 Uhr. Näheres auch hier bitte von der Homepage in Erfahrung bringen.

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit
Allzeit Gute Fahrt
Denkt bitte an die TRAIL RULEZ

Kette rechts und gebt Gummi!

MfG Markus Klunte
Vorstandsvorsitzender MTBC Düsseldorf e.V.
Fachwart MTB Radsportbezirk Düsseldorf e.V.
http://mtbc-duesseldorf.de


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2017)

DPM schrieb:


> Reichlich. Schreibt nur keiner mehr hier.


Auch bei uns steht die AM/Endurorunde am Dienstagabend nach wie vor. 
Einfach mitradeln


----------



## pauing (26. März 2017)

Letzten Dienstag waren alle happy Diesen Dienstag scheint das Wetter auch zu stimmen.


----------



## _Hagen_ (28. März 2017)

... was für eine Bande voller Fratzen .... 
(ich denke, der Weißbärtige ist der "schlimmste MTB-Rabauke")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesselkutscher (28. März 2017)

S.F. schrieb:


> Auch bei uns steht die AM/Endurorunde am Dienstagabend nach wie vor.
> Einfach mitradeln



Das weis ich, bisher kam ich noch nicht dazu. Olle Maloche! Daher habe ich auch bei uns bewusst Dienstag und Mittwoch die Tage frei gelassen, denn Ihr fahrt ja Dienstags und Mittwochs fahren abends die Jungs vom DAV. Somit könnte man rein theoretisch jeden Tag in der Woche nach Feierabend biken. Da sage noch einer, es gäbe keine Angebote.


----------



## Pattah (29. März 2017)

S.F. schrieb:


> Auch bei uns steht die AM/Endurorunde am Dienstagabend nach wie vor.
> Einfach mitradeln


wo und wann ist denn Treffpunkt bei euch?


----------



## S.F. (29. März 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> wo und wann ist denn Treffpunkt bei euch?



Dienstags 18:00 Fahneburgstr. Ecke Ernst Pönsgen Allee


----------



## S.F. (5. April 2017)

Und noch einmal für alle Kurzentschlossenen. 
Dienstagsrunde reloaded am Donnerstag. 18:00 am o.g. Treffpunkt


----------



## Kesselkutscher (6. April 2017)

Hallo und Mahlzeit zusammen.

Im Anhang findet Ihr die Einladung zu unserem Season Opening und Infotag am 29.04. im Stadtwald. Wir würden uns freuen, den ein oder anderen von Euch begrüßen zu dürfen. 

MfG Markus Klunte


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2017)

Und auch heute gilt:
Morgen Dienstagsrunde!


----------



## FunkyRay (20. April 2017)

Nabend zusammen!
Fährt jemand die Enduro One Serie mit? Hatte schon mal letztes Jahr gefragt, da war die Resonanz teilweise positiv. Konnte jetzt aber keinen aus Düsseldorf in der Teilnehmerliste sehen

@Kesselkutscher hab die Unterlagen für die Anmeldung im Verein noch hier liegen und komme einfach nicht zum Ausfüllen


----------



## Kesselkutscher (20. April 2017)

NuMetal schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> Fährt jemand die Enduro One Serie mit? Hatte schon mal letztes Jahr gefragt, da war die Resonanz teilweise positiv. Konnte jetzt aber keinen aus Düsseldorf in der Teilnehmerliste sehen
> 
> @Kesselkutscher hab die Unterlagen für die Anmeldung im Verein noch hier liegen und komme einfach nicht zum Ausfüllen




Alle unsere E1-Fahrer haben sich selbst "outgesourced", es waren der Zahl 4.


----------



## panzerfahrer_xt (6. Juni 2017)

Moin allerseits!
Hab mich schon gewundert, dass hier so wenig los ist.

Anlässlich eurer Feierabend-Runde (die ja noch immer stattfindet, Respekt!) wollte ich euch vorschlagen, den mobilen Pumptrack von pumptrack.de auszuchecken. Hab gestern zufällig über diesen Post mitbekommen, dass der grad in Düsseldorf steht:

https://www.facebook.com/konradwillar.de/posts/886428841504881
Standort: DJK Agon 08, Sankt-Franziskus-Straße 139, 40470 Düsseldorf

Hab leider keinerlei Info, ob der Track offen zugänglich ist, oder es feste Zeiten gibt. Hoffe aufs beste.
Ist natürlich nicht so toll wie in Langenfeld, aber sicher gut genug für ein paar Ründchen.

Hab heute schon das Rad eingepackt, und bin da solange es nicht in Strömen regnet auch ab ca 19 Uhr da.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2017)

Servus! ... ja hier ist es ruhig, die ganze Kommunikation läuft inzwischen über Whatsapp und Co ... 
Da müssen wa wohl mal vorbei schauen ...


----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2017)

Mi-Fr 9-21Uhr, Sa-So 10-22Uhr offen


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2017)

Montag-Freitag  Hab mich vertippt!


----------



## Makke (8. Juni 2017)

Otto ... wieder auf den Geschmack vom Biken gekommen?


----------



## othu (9. Juni 2017)

nein, aber ich radel da jeden tag zweimal vorbei


----------



## christoph1976 (20. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es noch ne Donnerstagsrunde? Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (20. September 2017)

Hi Christoph. 
Morgen bin ich leider raus. Ich guck mal ob jemand fährt und stelle es hier ein.


----------



## Makke (21. September 2017)

aktuell fährt heute keiner ...


----------



## DEleassar (21. September 2017)

Ich bin gegen 17 Uhr am Parkplatz, Ecke Fahneburgstr./ Ernst-Poensgen. Falls jemand mit will, kurz schreiben. Ich schau, bevor ich losfahre noch ins Forum.


----------



## christoph1976 (21. September 2017)

Zu spät gesehen.Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei. Könnt ihr mal was zu den festen Zeiten jede Woche sagen. An welchen Tagen fährt ihr aktuell?


----------



## KultFAN (21. September 2017)

Ich will auch wieder.....z.z. nur noch auf ungefederten Modellen unterwegs.... gut dass es bei bereiften bleibt....


----------



## S.F. (21. September 2017)

Aktuell Dienstags 18:00 als fester Termin. Jetzt schon zum Ende mit Licht.

@KultFAN : Wird Zeit Chäf! Wird Zeit!!!!


----------



## KultFAN (22. September 2017)

Von wo startet ihr denn dienstags?  Hab ja leider nur noch ein "Rennradl"....


----------



## christoph1976 (24. September 2017)

Dienstags am Staufenpl. ?


----------



## pauing (24. September 2017)

christoph1976 schrieb:


> Dienstags am Staufenpl. ?


Dienstags 18:00 Parkplatz Fahneburgstr/Ecke Ernst Pönsgen Allee


----------



## S.F. (24. September 2017)

Dienstags ab Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Fahneburgstr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (24. September 2017)

Seid ihr am03.10 auch unterwegs? Wenn ja....  mit dem schweren Bock oder auf dem rennradl?


----------



## tholland (26. September 2017)

Ich suche noch Mitfahrer im Raum Düsseldorf.
Momentan bin ich meistens im Bereich Eller Forst und den angrenzenden Seen unterwegs.
Die Runde beträgt zwischen 25-30 Km.
Bin aber auch offen für andere Strecken.


----------



## pauing (26. September 2017)

Ein paar fahren immer Trailründchen Dienstags. Das sind mehr enduristen.
Mittwochs sollte der Alpenverein TeamD immer noch mit Focus auf CC fahren. Der Verein MTBC ist auch mal gefahren. Aber die scheinen seit Juni eingeschlafen zu sein.


----------



## tholland (27. September 2017)

Vielleicht sollte ich selbst mal einen wöchentlichen Treff ins Leben rufen.


----------



## tholland (27. September 2017)

Ich möchte hier eine MTB-Tour für jedermann initiieren.
Treffpunkt ist der Wanderparkplatz auf der Rothenbergstr. (siehe Screenshot).
Wir wollen da um 16.15 Uhr, jeden Montag starten.
Wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei.
Je nach Anfahrtsweg können wir eine 25 Km oder eine 30 Km Runde drehen.

Bei Fragen einfach eine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## Makke (28. September 2017)

16:15 Uhr ist für 90% der Leute zu früh ... wir starten in der Regel gegen 17:30 - 18:30 Uhr. Das schwankt schon mal.


----------



## S.F. (28. September 2017)

Für den Düsseldorfer Süden sicher ein guter Plan! 

Gutes Gelingen! Der Sport kann's gebrauchen. 

Berichtet mal. Hier wird ja auch immer mal nach Touren - Alternativen jenseits der "wilden" Endurofahrer gefragt.


----------



## tholland (2. Oktober 2017)

Wer Lust auf einen MTB-Tour hat, kann mich morgen (03.10.) gerne begleiten. 
Die Tour hat ca. 16 Km, geht über Knittkuhl und die Gerresheimer Höhen und dauert etwas über 1 Stunde.
Treffpunkt ist kurz vor 11 Uhr am Gerresheimer Waldfriedhof (Quadenhofstr.) damit wir pünktlich um 11 starten können.


----------



## molux (4. Oktober 2017)

Moin Nachbarn/innen,
denkt dran......dieses Jahr mindestens zwei bekannte Halden dabei....
hr......nördlich von Düsseldorf....eine weitere Anfahrt ist es wert.......siehe auch unter "Fahrgemeinschaften"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (16. Oktober 2017)

Dienstagrunde! 
Morgen wie immer!


----------



## Spark960-Kons (17. Oktober 2017)

Bezüglich der DienstagRunde .... Kann man auch als Anfänger mitfahren?!


----------



## S.F. (17. Oktober 2017)

Spark960-Kons schrieb:


> Bezüglich der DienstagRunde .... Kann man auch als Anfänger mitfahren?!



Sicher! Bitte nur mit Helm!


----------



## Spark960-Kons (17. Oktober 2017)

Nice! Fahre bald mal mit, da ich noch ein paar Basics üben möchte  habe das Bike erst seit einer Woche. Fahrt ihr auch den Winter durch?

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass es sehr bockt durch den Grafenberger/Aaper Wald zu fahren.


----------



## Knollensteppe (6. November 2017)

S.F. schrieb:


> Dienstagrunde!
> Morgen wie immer!



Fährt morgen (7.11.) jemand die Dienstagsrunde? Würde mich gerne anschließen.

Danke!
Robert


----------



## S.F. (6. November 2017)

Ja, 18:00 Uhr
U R welcome!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knollensteppe (6. November 2017)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja, 18:00 Uhr
> U R welcome!


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2017)

Und auch morgen gilt wieder 18:00 Nightride Düsseldorf. 
Wir starten wie immer vom Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen


----------



## zett3coupe (21. November 2017)

Geht heute was? Ist zwar extrem feucht, aber relativ warm.


----------



## S.F. (21. November 2017)

So wie es aussieht fällt die Dienstagrunde heute leider aus. Sorry.


----------



## M.T.B. (27. November 2017)

Moinmoin in die Düssseldorfer Runde 

Gibt´s hier jemanden, der Zeit und Lust hätte, mir mal zu zeigen, wie man Schaltung, Bremsen etc. vernünftig einstellt? Habe mit einen lang ersehnten Wunsch erfüllt und nen schönen Klassiker aufgebaut. Da ich das letzte Mal mit 17, also vor gut 20 Jahren, an Bikes geschraubt habe, und auch damals schon mehr schlecht als recht, übersteigt das gerade etwas meine Fähigkeiten 

Wohne in Pempelfort, könnte den Hobel aber auch ins Auto packen und rumkommen. Bier geht auf mich..

Beste Grüße
Felix


----------



## zett3coupe (28. November 2017)

Hi Felix,

wenn Du nicht klar kommst, auf der Derendorfer ist der "bicicleDoktor" - die Jungs sind kompetent und schrauben auch an MTB. Videoanleitungen zu diveresen Reparaturen findest Du im Netz, youtube. Damit kommt man schon mal ganz gut klar.

Für einige Dinge benötigst Du Spezialwerkzeug, Entlüftungskit etc.

Schaltung einstellen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, da gibt es wirklich tolle Anleitungen im Netz. Damit dürftest Du bei offensichtlich vorhandenem Schraubertalent klar kommen. Bremse könnte kniffliger sein, wenn sie entlüftet werden muss, Züge gekürzt werden müssen etc. 

Ich schraube auch selbst, manche Dinge lasse ich aber auch machen (weil ich das teuere Spezialwerkzeug zum Teil nicht habe).

Was möchtest Du denn konkret wissen?


----------



## zett3coupe (28. November 2017)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich "müsste" weil ich mir neue Lampen geordert habe - die müssen nun getestet werden....wenn es nicht mega regnet wäre ich am Start.


----------



## S.F. (28. November 2017)

Ich fürchte heute fällt die Dienstagsrunde aus. Ich bin nicht am Start und auch Ingo schwächelt.
Ihr könnt euch ja trotzdem zusammen tun wenn sich jemand findet.


----------



## zett3coupe (28. November 2017)

Ich kann leider auch nicht - die Wartung meiner Gastherme ist heute vormittag in die Hose gegangen. Bedeutet nix warmes Wasser, nix Duschen, nix Radeln. Kalt duschen ist bei gegebener Temperatur keine Option.

Nächste mal oder Donnerstag mit der Zimmermann / MTBC Truppe


----------



## S.F. (31. Dezember 2017)

*Ahoi!*

Allen Düsseldorfer Mountainbikern und Radsportlern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Danke für die geile Zeit in 2017 an alle die mit auf Tour waren! 

Ich freue mich auch in *2018* wieder auf das eine oder andere geile Event mit euch!!!! 

Deshalb gilt auch 2018 das gute alte Random Motto: *"Im Wald wird hart geknallt!"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (31. Dezember 2017)

Wünsche ich Dir und allen anderen Bikern in Düsseldorf und Umgebung ebenfalls! 

Auf dass in 2018 der Kolben ordentlich glüht!


----------



## pauing (2. Januar 2018)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## christoph1976 (12. Januar 2018)

Fährt morgen früh jemand in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Bajaman (12. Januar 2018)

christoph1976 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen früh jemand in Düsseldorf?



Was ist denn für Dich früh und wo willst Du starten? 
Wollte ggf. gegen 11 Uhr los. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## christoph1976 (12. Januar 2018)

Hey Bajaman, wird morhen doch nichts.Ist gerade was dazwischen gekommen.Wollte aber nächste Woche mal vormitrags los, da ich Spätschicht habe.Wö bist Du denn in Düsseldorf unterwegs.Aus welchem Stadtteil kommst Du? Grüße


----------



## Bajaman (12. Januar 2018)

Hey Christoph,

kein Ding mit morgen. 
Komme aus Eller / Vennhausen .. und Du?

VG Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bajaman (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

wie schaut’s bei Euch am Wochenende aus, fährt jemand am Samstag und oder Sonntag ?
Hätte schon Lust ne Runde zu drehen, kann allerdings nur spontan zusagen sein oder selber was organisieren. 

VG Martin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fntms (28. Januar 2018)

Fährt am kommenden Dienstag wer mit Lampen an?


----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2018)

Hi Tom!
Wird bei mir wahrscheinlich schwierig wegen beruflichen Terminen.
Ich schreib heut abend nochmal wenn jemand fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (29. Januar 2018)

Es wird morgen in jedem Fall gefahren.

18:00 Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee


----------



## fntms (29. Januar 2018)

Tiptop 
Direkt mal die Chinaböller aufladen


----------



## Bajaman (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
morgen um 10 Uhr ist Abfahrt gegenüber am Parkplatz vom Pennymarkt in Düsseldorf Vennhausen am Eller Forst. 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust und kommt mit. 
VG Martin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (6. April 2018)

Bin für eine Weile beruflich in Düsseldorf und suche Mitfahrgelegenheit / Mitfahrer für Feierabendrunden. So spassig und traillastig wie möglich. Ein bischen was gibts ja... 
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, solange das Wetter halbwegs mit macht. (Bei Dauerregen gehe ich lieber ins Studio....)
Wenn jemand Lust hat oder mit mitnehmen möchte: Bitte Melden!


----------



## S.F. (6. April 2018)

Hi Keepiru, wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18:00 ab Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr.

Wir fahren nach Möglichkeit jeden Trail dens gibt. 

Einfach melden oder vorbeikommen.


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2018)

*Und noch eine Neuerung in Düsseldorf:*

Hallo Leute,

für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben.

Der *Verein für Geländeradsport Düsseldorf e.V.*  hebt ab.

Der VfG setzt sich ganz konkret für Erhalt und Erschaffung von Trails, Spots und Pumptracks in Düsseldorf ein.

Checkt doch mal www.vfg-duesseldorf.de oder https:://www.facebook.com/VfGDuesseldorf/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (9. April 2018)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi Keepiru, wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18:00 ab Parkplatz Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee/Ecke Fahneburgstr.
> 
> Wir fahren nach Möglichkeit jeden Trail dens gibt.
> 
> Einfach melden oder vorbeikommen.



Bin morgen dabei. Geht dann solange Licht ist?


----------



## Makke (9. April 2018)

wir fahren so lange, bis uns das Licht ausgeht


----------



## S.F. (9. April 2018)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei. Geht dann solange Licht ist?



Ja, wird eine Tageslichtrunde.

Ggf. Licht für die Heimfahrt einstecken.

@Makke: du Schlingel!


----------



## FunkyRay (11. April 2018)

S.F. schrieb:


> *Und noch eine Neuerung in Düsseldorf:*
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen ob dass eine "Gegenbewegung" zum MTBC ist oder andere Ziele oder oder oder? Gern auch per PN


----------



## S.F. (11. April 2018)

Nein, keine Gegenbewegung. Düsseldorf hat Raum und Platz für mehr als nur einen Verein.
Wir wollen die geländeradsportliche Vielfalt in Düsseldorf beleben.


----------



## Keepiru (11. April 2018)

Geht morgen was... so Feierabendrunde?


----------



## S.F. (11. April 2018)

Ja, 18:00 am Parkplatz


----------



## Keepiru (12. April 2018)

alles klar... bis gleich!


----------



## FunkyRay (12. April 2018)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand ne Trail-Runde? So gegen 11Uhr


----------



## S.F. (14. April 2018)

Wenn spontan wer fährt , kann ich Bescheid sagen. Bin leider out of order.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KitCloudkicker (23. April 2018)

Morgen 18h jemand am Start?
Ich bin dann auch mal dabei!


----------



## HillWill (23. April 2018)

Geht am Samstag ne Tour?


----------



## S.F. (24. April 2018)

Sorry für die Späte Antwort!

Ja, heute 18:00 h Dienstagsrunde!


----------



## christoph1976 (28. April 2018)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?


----------



## Spark960-Kons (15. Mai 2018)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## S.F. (15. Mai 2018)

VfG Dienstagsrunde für alle Enduro-Piloten.


----------



## Spark960-Kons (15. Mai 2018)

S.F. schrieb:


> VfG Dienstagsrunde für alle Enduro-Piloten.


Bin dabei


----------



## FunkyRay (6. Juni 2018)

Hi,
jemand heute unterwegs oder Lust auf eine Runde? So ab 17-18Uhr für 3 Stunden mit möglichst viel abwärts


----------



## bondibeach (7. Juni 2018)

Jemand Bock auf ne Tour heute so 18Uhr? Mal alle Trails im Bereich Aaper und Grafenberger Wald abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (7. Juni 2018)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf ne Tour heute so 18Uhr? Mal alle Trails im Bereich Aaper und Grafenberger Wald abfahren.



Moin,
ich bin ab 18:00 Uhr im Wald unterwegs: siehe LMB Eintrag
gruss
dirk


----------



## S.F. (12. Juni 2018)

Wir bieten heute wieder die Dienstagrunde ab 18:00h an.

Treffpunkt wie immer Fahneburgstr. Ecke Ernst-Pönsgen-Allee


----------



## Pattah (26. Juni 2018)

seid ihr heut wieder auf dienstagsrunde unterwegs? hab zwar Straßenreifen drauf, aber Helm dabei


----------



## S.F. (27. Juni 2018)

Pattah schrieb:


> seid ihr heut wieder auf dienstagsrunde unterwegs? hab zwar Straßenreifen drauf, aber Helm dabei





Argh Sorry! Ja, waren wir. Haben uns aber etwas mehr mit Trailpflege geschäftigt.


----------



## Pattah (27. Juni 2018)

S.F. schrieb:


> Argh Sorry! Ja, waren wir. Haben uns aber etwas mehr mit Trailpflege geschäftigt.



naja, nächtesmal dann vielleicht. Evtl habe ich dann mein MTB wieder mit Stollen bestückt und ein separates Bike für den Straßengebraucht


----------



## bondibeach (30. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand Lust hat auf eine Tour morgen, um 11Uhr starten wir hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _-Phil-_ (1. Juli 2018)

Ja cool, bin dabei! 

Bis später - Phil


----------



## bondibeach (1. Juli 2018)

super Tour heute !


----------



## S.F. (3. Juli 2018)

Wir fahren heute wieder die übliche VfG Dienstagrunde.

18:00 am Parkplatz


----------



## Bajaman (23. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es aktuell noch irgendwelche Treffs / Runden,wo man sich anschließen kann?
Gern in der Nähe von Düsseldorf Eller oder Richtung Erkrath usw.

Dankeschön für Eure Antworten.

VG Martin


----------



## Makke (24. August 2018)

Dienstag ist noch immer die Feierabendrunde. Die startet 18:00 Uhr (plus/minus ein paar Minuten) und geht 2-3h bei mittlerem Anspruch.
Wochenendtouren werden meist in WhatsApp/Facebook abgestimmt.

Treffpuinkt ist: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/treffpunkt-grafenberger-tour-png.747466/


----------



## Bajaman (27. August 2018)

Dankeschön für die Info.

18°° ist für mich vermutlich nicht machbar.
Vielleicht passt es ja mal spontan.


----------



## molux (27. Oktober 2018)

*  Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen zum Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein,*
* wird heute Nacht die Uhr 1 Stunde zurückgestellt, damit ihr euch noch länger freuen könnt!*


----------



## Cry_for_death (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin knapp 7 oder 8 Jahre nur selten gefahren, wollte diesen sonntag allerdings doch mal nutzen, um in den bikepark warstein zu fahren. Würde es dementsprechend aber verhältnismäßig ruhig angehen lassen.

Hab nen extralangen VW-Bus mit Sitzbank. Vier Leute mit Bikes müssten locker reinpassen. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen kann sich gern bis samstag mittag melden. Abfahrt ist natürlich ab düsseldorf. ich würd gern spätestens gegen 9 uhr losfahren.

ich würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen von euch wiederzusehen, oder auch auf neue gesichter zu treffen.

bis sonntag dann vllt.!


----------



## Makke (15. Februar 2019)

kann leider nicht ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (16. Februar 2019)

schade, hätte mich gefreut. Sonst irgendwer vllt. Zeit und Lust? 

Ich habe das Gefühl, das Forum hier ist ein bisschen eingeschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2gether (18. Februar 2019)

An die Daheimgebliebenen:
Hatte heute frei und konnte bei dem schönen Wetter die heimischen Trails unter die Stollen nehmen.
Allerdings waren an zwei Stellen sehr unschöne "Sperren" verbaut, habe sie mal beseitigt.
Da mir bereits Ende letzten Jahres aufgefallen ist, dass es immer wieder zu Beschädigungen und Sperren auf den Trails kommt, wollte ich doch mal daruf hinweisen, vorsichtig und vorausschauend zu fahren. Gerade, falls jemand am Abend unterwegs ist.


----------



## Makke (18. Februar 2019)

Ja, das schöne Wetter lockt auch die Stöckchenleger aus ihren löchern ...


----------



## Pattah (19. Februar 2019)

Schade, dann habt ihr das gleiche Problem wie wir in Dortmund. 

Naja, ich hoff ich schaffs dieses Jahr ein paar mal zur Dienstagsrunde bei euch wenns wieder hell genug ist


----------



## zett3coupe (19. Februar 2019)

Wo sind denn deine Hometrails? Ich habe lange nix mehr gesehen - meine Gebiet ist aber auch nicht unbedingt der Aaper Wald, höchstens als Durchfahrt


----------



## Makke (20. Februar 2019)

Dann verpasst du durchaus einiges ...


----------



## 2gether (20. Februar 2019)

Ich meinte den Aaper Wald und "Stöckchen" würde ich die Teile nicht nennen, die ich wegräumt habe.


----------



## Cry_for_death (22. Februar 2019)

ich starte nochmal einen neuen Versuch: Wer hat Lust, mich diesen Sonntag in den Warsteiner Bikepark zu begleiten?


----------



## Makke (22. Februar 2019)

bin immer noch raus ...


----------



## Cry_for_death (22. Februar 2019)

dacht ich mir, bei deinen Blessuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (1. März 2019)

Zur Info:



> Liebe Pumptrack-Nutzer,
> 
> wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon wusstet und jetzt auch der Presse entnehmen könnt, wird der Orthomol-Pumptrack nur noch wenige Wochen bestehen. Bis Mitte April könnt ihr noch auf dem Parcours fahren – danach wird der Pumptrack zurückgebaut und das Gelände für den Bau eines dringend benötigten neuen Produktionsgebäudes vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.F. (26. März 2019)

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen möchten wir alle Mountainbiker über 35 einladen. Und alle anderen sind ebenfalls gerne gesehen! 

Am Sonntag engagieren wir uns auf dem Pumptrack an der St. Franziskusstraße für den MTB Sport in Düsseldorf:
*http://vfg-duesseldorf.de/event/aktion-beweglichkeit-und-technik-fuer-aeltere-mountainbiker/*


Wir haben das im Rahmen der Aktion “Bewegt älter werden in NRW” mit Hilfe des Landessportbundes initiiert.
"Älter" heisst ab 35 
Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ihr vorbei kommt!


*EINLADUNG:*
Wir wollen mit euch in das Frühjahr starten und  mit etwas Neuem beginnen. Wir bieten allen Müttern, Vätern, Einsteigern und jung gebliebenen die Möglichkeit, sich an das Pumptrack fahren heranzuwagen.

Mit Unterstützung des LSB NRW im Rahmen des Programms “Bewegt älter werden in NRW” bietet Pumptrack fahren eine gute Möglichkeit, dynamische Bewegungen auf einfache Art und Weise zu vermitteln.

Wir wollen Mountainbikern über 35 die Möglichkeit bieten, sich unter Anleitung an diese dynamischen Fahrsituationen heranzuarbeiten und dies auch als Training für den gesamten Körper zu nutzen. Fahrspaß und zusätzliche Sicherheit sollen sich auch auf die üblichen Fahrten im Gelände auswirken.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Benötigtes Equipment:
MTB, *Helm und Handschuhe sind Pflicht*. Knie- und Ellenbogen- Protektoren können auch vor Ort ausgeliehen werden, sind aber nur begrenzt vorhanden.

Anmeldung:
Bitte mit *Name, Vorname unter Betreff „Teilnahme Pumptrack 31.03.2019“* an
*[email protected]*


----------



## Pattah (16. April 2019)

gibts heut ne Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## S.F. (16. April 2019)

Ja, wir fahren heute wieder!


----------



## S.F. (17. April 2019)

*Was für ein Auftakt in die Tageslicht-Saison!
*
Insgesamt 20 Teilnehmer bei unserer *VfG-Dienstagrunde*!
Und gleich 4 MTB Ladies dabei!     
So cool!

Damit alle ihren Spaß haben, sind wir in zwei Gruppen in die Trails gestartet!
Der Sommer kann kommen!

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=388905798368515&id=208762503049513


.


----------

